# **CLOSED** Authenticate This TORY BURCH



## sweetsugar

This thread is closed as the authenticator no longer checks thread. Please find a paid service.


*Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!

Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Hi! Please post in the shoe section of this site for an answer:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


----------



## handbag*girl

I love this bag and there are two sellers who have it. One's action just ended but he says he has another to list. The bag is from last season so I can't go into a store and check it out.

The first seller says the lining is brown (item#350030721219)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350030721219&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=022

The second seller says the lining is grey (item #250220566813).
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-450-Tory-Bu...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Which is the real one?


----------



## Luna

if you click on the pics of both of these auctions (the pics that show the lining) you see it's like a black/grey washed linen-y material... so i'm assuming whoever said it was brown made a typo.

These both look OK to me.


----------



## CMreilly

Hi Purse Experts!  I purchased a similar Tory Burch Shoulder bag on eBay.  When it arrived, I was convinced it was a fake as it had a strong plastic smell.  When I emailed the seller, they were adament that it was real and guarenteed double my money bag if it was a fake.  After a few weeks of use it seems to me that it is in fact real.  It even smells like leather.  Perhaps the original bad smell was from the plastic around the strap?  Am I fooling myself?  See for yourself...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-T...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Swanky

are there fake Tory Burch items?


----------



## spoiled_brat

Ah-h, I am sorry, I don't know... I think it looks good  Let's hope we get a Tory Burch expert to help here

Swanky Mama, I think EVERYTHING is faked these days!!!


----------



## JSH812

Ok, so I've been scouring the planet for one of these totes... I was pretty sure I would never find one, but one has shown up on ebay. After careful consideration and comparison, I'm REALLY not convinced of the authenticity..... but I could be wrong.... but my gut is telling me no. Plus, the seller might have great feedback, but all of the item pics she has sold have been deleted - so I can't see anything.   

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310062659675&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Muslickz

It sure is cute..   Come on .. someone has to be an expert at these...

-Mus


----------



## gro3602

I have a TB tote, and checked mine.

This looks authentic.

Did you purchase it?


----------



## twinsmom

Hi,
Can someone authenticate this for me.  Thanks so much! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/295-TORY-BURCH-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## couture_addict

^^ authentic


----------



## mo.space

http://cgi.ebay.com/tory-burch-auth-black-reva-leather-shoulder-bag-clutch_W0QQitemZ130279701806QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






















thanks so much


----------



## mo.space

bump


----------



## mo.space

bumpx2


----------



## Oniomaniac

Are there fake tory burch bags? I was looking at one online and the coloring seemed a little off. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I've never heard of fake TB but I definitely wouldn't be surprised...they fake everything nowadays.

Could it be the pic that made the colouring off? Do you have the picture to post?


----------



## Oniomaniac




----------



## Oniomaniac

From what I remember in the store, this is a darker color, almost black faded into grey...


----------



## Oniomaniac

Here's the link itself: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3246&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

The collection is called Degrade not Degarade like they show on the tag in the ebay pic ..so you might check bagborrowsteal and nordstrom because they both carry this purse to zoom in to make your decision.


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

FYI..And yes..there are Tory Burch replicas moving in because there is a china supplier that advertises them on tradekey


----------



## ItalianFashion

yes this appears to be authentic. I checked out some of the past items they have sold and they also appear to be authentic. There are some questionable items on ebay I have wondered about mainly wallets.  They live in ny and they could have possibly bought this from the TB sample sale . Sample sales sometimes have colors that are different than whats in the stores. 


This is my real one


----------



## ItalianFashion

yes this is authentic


----------



## lace1

Where should I post a Tory Burch bag that I would like authenticated?


----------



## skyum42689

Hi, I purchased this bag on Ebay and the seller said absolutely 100% authentic but I am worried as the lining does not correspond however everything else looks right and comes with TAGS and dustbag all which are the same as that for my TB bag I purchased in Vegas from a TB store.


----------



## couture_addict

TB linings can vary.  This bag looks authentic


----------



## LilliElle

I received this bag as a previously own bag from Bloomingdales and never doubted its authenticity but....the hardware is silver and I can only find it in gold. Does anyone know it this bag was ever sold with silver hardware.
Thanks for your help, Doreen.


----------



## Shopping11

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TORY-BURCH-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

Hello, Can someone help me to authenticate this purse.

I wonder if there are any repicas? And is it safe to buy off ebay? Is the seller reputable?

Thanks in advance if anyone could help.


----------



## Barlow

Those all look like they might be stock photos to me?


----------



## diva0063

There's a tory burch bag that I love posted on Ebay.  However, I'm not sure if it's fake or not.  I've attached the link for your review...

The stitching on the inside pockets looks a little sloppy and the tory burch gold logo on the inside of the bag looks slightly lopsided....

not sure if they even make fake tory burch - but can anyone let me know their thoughts on the authenticity of this?

thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-T...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Redwine29

can you authenticate this bag... TIA

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180367973817


----------



## SassySarah

I saw fake ones last month in NYC off Canal Street.


----------



## elenia30

Are there Tory Burch totes on E-bay fake?  How can you tell if item is fake? I bought mine with tags...


----------



## lucyjean

I have seen quite a few that originate from a seller north of the US that appear to all be from a "Sample Sale" (not that all bags from sample sales are not legit).  They are all new without tags and start (and usually end) at an unusually low price.  I am very suspicious of these and personally would not buy these.  However, yours has tags so it could very well be authentic.  What makes you think it is fake?


----------



## laurineg

I saw this in Neiman Marcus last week and fell in love. Just spotted this one on ebay. Does anyone think it's fake?
Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Leop...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca7dfd949​


----------



## Chibieri

I couldn't find a subforum specifically for Tory Burch, so hopefully it is okay to post my request here:

Item:  Navy/Green Flats
 Listing number:  280449188977
 Seller: jnpony
 Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Navy...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item414c130471
Comments: As I've never worn Tory Burch before, is there a sizing forum where I can ask about the fit at? Thanks for the help!

Item: Black Reva
 Listing number:  230422312840
 Seller: azbaz15
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-BLAC...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item35a63d7788
 Comments: Thanks for the help!


----------



## love2shop_26

There's a Shoes  forum where you can get these authenticated at.

As far as sizing the Revas run TTS


----------



## Chibieri

Could you direct me to the link? I can't seem to find it myself. Thanks!


----------



## love2shop_26

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044-156.html


----------



## cdcopeland

I've never bought a TB handbag.  Is this one good?  I have absolutely no experience with this brand.  Thanks for any help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTHENTIC-T...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a133991


----------



## ellekuo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120528117751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## mainguyen504

hi, i know i dont post much on the forum, but i was wondering if anyone can check this tory burch clutch for me please! tia!
here is the link
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TORY-BURCH-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a04f4473c


----------



## alegna149

Hi!

Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Continental Zipper wallet.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Tory-Bur...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27afbee18b

Item ID: 170452246923
Seller: hovlandmerchants1  
Seller info
*hovlandmerchants1* 



Thank you!


----------



## nema904

Can someone tell me if this Tory Burch on ebay is authentic?  THANKS MUCH....


couture_addict said:


> TB linings can vary. This bag looks authentic


----------



## nema904

Is this Tory Burch authentic
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220582665114&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## lepasion

Ladies,

Please help me authenticate this tory burch bag i purchased from ebay.
See attached pics.

Hope to hear your comments soon. 

And is the authentic tory made in china?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jessc371

Seller: thewshop
Item ID: 270579548248

Hello there! I found this Tory Burch bag on Ebay, and I'm wondering if it is real. I know it is still in stores, so I'm a bit skeptical of the price and authenticity. However, I have not heard much about Tory Burch fakes. Can anyone out there tell me if this is real? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...548248&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2857wt_913


----------



## lydialj1019

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tory-Burch-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c13363ea7

Can anyone tell me if this bag is real? I am a little skeptical of the price and someone once told me anything with  plastic covering was questionable. Thanks!!


----------



## SoCalCole

I don't really know this bag well enough to authenticate but wrapping (either paper or plastic) on the metal hardware would be normal.  What you need to watch out for is wrapping on the leather.  

Hope this helps some.


----------



## lydialj1019

okay! thanks!!


----------



## kitkatsunshine

Hi There! its been months since I visited the forum. Cant seem to find a thread for Tory Burch bags.. Can someone direct me there or maybe help me authenticate this:


Item Name: Authentic all leather  TORY BURCH bag

Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-all-le...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item483aee6477

Seller: *mcsdreal0812*   ( *Feedback Score Of* 262)


Thanks guys!! =)


----------



## kitkatsunshine

for the Item number:	310226347127


----------



## cmoralez

I need some advice!  As far as you can tell, is this purse authentic?  I only have one picture of the outside and one of the inside but I am hoping that someone would be able to tell me..It is the Tory Burch Aubrie.


----------



## jerseygrl

Hi this is ending pretty soon.... it looks pretty sketchy.  What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Reva...en_s_Shoes&hash=item335e9a1b2d#ht_1683wt_1137


----------



## goldbundles

i'm in the TB web now browsing the sale.


----------



## bridgetshops925

Hey all!
If anyone could authenticate these that'd be great. The markings on the side that say Made In China just seem like they wouldn't be there. I could be wrong though.  
Thanks y'all!


----------



## bridgetshops925

Oops, how do I move it to the proper place? I didn't meant to put it in the bag section


----------



## redney

Hi - You can't move it but instead, post on the shoe authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


----------



## ilovelove92

Hey guys,

I purchased a pink Tory Burch Continental Wallet on Ebay and I need to know whether or not it is authentic. The wallet seems perfectly normal, but from my experience from purchasing Tory Burch items such as flats, they did not come with a dust bag, nor were their price tags green with the pink logo. What does everybody think - real or fake?


----------



## ilovelove92

bump


----------



## mydogsfriend

ilovelove92 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I purchased a pink Tory Burch Continental Wallet on Ebay and I need to know whether or not it is authentic. The wallet seems perfectly normal, but from my experience from purchasing Tory Burch items such as flats, they did not come with a dust bag, nor were their price tags green with the pink logo. What does everybody think - real or fake?



Can you post pictures or the original auction listing? I sell a lot of Tory Burch so I may have some insight but have to see pictures to tell.


----------



## parkh1

Just need a little help in verifying the authenticity of this bag! Please HELP!!! THANKS!


----------



## meep!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-2010-Tory-B...Purple-Sz-7-/330457234285?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes
*"It's directly from the Tory Burch Manufacturer in China."

Really? is that possible??

Thanks for the help guys :d
*


----------



## redney

You should post on the shoes authentication thread in the Glass Slipper subforum instead of here. Here's a link to that thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


----------



## mademoiselle83

The straps of the bag is too skinny for this model of Tory Burch's bag. And the shape of the bag is too unusual too. Sorry hun, I don't think your bag is authentic. Where did you buy it? Compare your bag with this authentic Tory burch's bag! Hope this help and good luck!


----------



## drnadsmd

Are these real? Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Tory-Burch-Sheep-Leather-Orange-Ballet-Flat-shoes-/120607125547?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&vti=US+Size%098#ht_4580wt_1128


----------



## lorihmatthews

Too many red flags. I would not purchase them.

Also please try posting here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


----------



## kcg0101

Hi! I LOVE the Tory Burch Reva's, and have purchased some pairs from Nordstrom's already....I just purchased a pair on ebay and did the usual check to make sure things looked ok (seller not from China, feedback is good, not selling a ton of Tory's in all dif. sizes, etc.). It also had a receipt with it as well.

I was searching through some posts on here (I'm new) and now I'm worried about this pair that I just purchased....I have already paid and they have been shipped, but I haven't received them yet....here's the link...I'm super nervous....thanks so much in advance

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300454486332&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## lorihmatthews

Welcome! Please post your question in our shoe section. here's a link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html

I'm a little concerned because this seller is currently selling a boatload of Alexander McQueen scarves, and they are all fake.


----------



## kcg0101

Thank you so much for your help/re-direction...I'm still getting used to this site.

I'm VERY concerned now as well too....ebay makes me so nervous sometimes...


----------



## livinit91

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THESE Tory Burch!

ITEM NAME: Tory Burch JELLY REVA DRIVER BALLET FLATS
SELLER: HAPPYDAYS1991
ITEM NUMBER:260653476694
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_500wt_1154


THANKS!!!!


----------



## queen.asli

livinit91 said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THESE Tory Burch!
> 
> ITEM NAME: Tory Burch JELLY REVA DRIVER BALLET FLATS
> SELLER: HAPPYDAYS1991
> ITEM NUMBER:260653476694
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> 
> THANKS!!!!


please post in the link from *lorihmatthews* post #2


----------



## SonnetFive

Just wanted to know if there was a thread for authenticating Tory Burch bags! Can anyone please let me know? I am interested in this bag!

Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320582736990&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jerseygrl

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ladies-Tory...dbags&var=&hash=item5f766bc775#ht_3736wt_1137

the price seems too good to be true!!


----------



## iheartdi

I know this are not quite purses, but i still have a question about this. This seller swears he buys factory direct and that his stuff is 100% authentic. But mind me, anything being sold directly from China is suspicious, even if as we all know, most factories INDEED are over there. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-REVA...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e5e452940#ht_3380wt_913

us1.image.pushauction.com/ViewPicture.aspx?Key=0763de97-d773-462c-83ba-2cace1c767a4_43949e83-df15-4681-9c7a-c3bc2ae1c168&DisplayHeight=360&MaxWidth=480

us1.image.pushauction.com/ViewPicture.aspx?Key=33ec607c-54c0-453c-9251-378e62da0b61_43949e83-df15-4681-9c7a-c3bc2ae1c168&DisplayHeight=360&MaxWidth=480

us1.image.pushauction.com/ViewPicture.aspx?Key=de5c83ae-ce83-462e-9aaa-c929d9dfb9c1_43949e83-df15-4681-9c7a-c3bc2ae1c168&DisplayHeight=360&MaxWidth=480

us1.image.pushauction.com/ViewPicture.aspx?Key=72d7bfcc-05d7-4c2a-8131-cc7bedefeaa1_43949e83-df15-4681-9c7a-c3bc2ae1c168&DisplayHeight=360&MaxWidth=480


----------



## Dabyachunv

I just bought these a minute ago from Nordstrom because all the ones on Ebay looked suspicious.  I personally wouldn't trust this seller.  They are selling a large quantity of Revas/items.  In fact, they have 1 neg feedback on this item where someone says it smells and the sizing is wrong.  The told her to ship it back and they'll give them a bigger size, which leads me to believe that they are making it.  I can't tell if its fake b/c of the pics, but I would be suspicious.


----------



## iheartdi

yeah i saw that, but i also saw a few reviews on nordstrom about this particular model 'shedding', something about the calf hair not being quite properly stuck. i'm guessing they are fake either way, but tory burches are surprisingly variable in terms of quality, so i thought it wouldn't hurt to ask


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

I would think they are probably fake since they are $24.88, coming from Hong Kong, & the seller has many different TB shoes for sale.  Who knows what they would look like when you open the box?!  Also, check out their feedback on toolhaus: http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=bestwishes2allofyou

There are some negatives for fake shoes, & one saying the leather is peeling off.  I wouldn't buy them....if you check the Deals & Steals section, there is a Revas thread where people post if they've seen them on sale.  I own a couple of pairs, all of which I was lucky to purchase on sale!


----------



## Dabyachunv

I know these shoes are pricey @ 225, but Nordies will price match with Shirise.com.  So that the shoes come out to 225 flat.  So, they lower the price of the shoes, but cannot remove the tax from the purchase.  I understand that the shoe may shed, but then again I wouldn't wear them every day, and since they are 225 you need to care for them.


----------



## SonnetFive

I previously posted here in reference to authenticating a Tory Burch bag. I am unsure if there is a thread dedicated to Tory Burch so if anyone could respond and let me know I would greatly appreciate it!
Otherwise, I will ask for any help with this tote right here!

Thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Stit...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3360ee5008


----------



## mcheri4ever

hi,
i want buy this tory burch but i dont know if is a fake!!!

can u help me?

i m not sure of the zebra print

let me know thanks a lot

xoxo

monica
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tory-Burch-La...451308306?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item20b38ce312


----------



## jmm0979

Hello! Would someone please authenticate this Tory Burch bags to see if real? Any input is greatly appreciated.

Item: 100% New Tory burch bag canvas handbag Shoulder Tote #1
Seller: dongdr2987
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-New-Tory-bu...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item84b72873a0

Item: NWT Tory Burch ELLA TOTE BAG Hangbag - Black
Seller: super8_trade
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Tory-Burch-...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a48b0d4

Thank you!


----------



## ABelfor

http://shop.ebay.com/tobby_zhao/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## thegirlys

You have to be carefull, especially if the item is located in Hong Kong.  Oh, & the "Faux Leather"!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

The location, plus prices that are very low and in multiples are definite clues.


----------



## DsrBagLvr

I am new to the purse forum.  Could you please authenticate this bag I found on E-bay or let me know if I have left out any info.

Thanks,
DsrBagLvr

LINK:http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=220674015891&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Title: $495 TORY BURCH black EMBOSSED LUXE T NICO tote purse
Item Id:220674015891
Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
DESIGNER: TORY BURCH
STYLE: Tote
MATERIAL:  Leather
RETAIL PRICE:  $495


Beautiful logo-embossed patent leather is accented with red piping and signature "T" metal detailing in this gorgeous Tory Burch tote. Finished with open top, double handles, metal feet, goldtone hardware and lined interior with zip and cell pockets. Dimensions: 16"L x 4"W x 11"H. 10" handle drop.


----------



## DsrBagLvr

Can someone please help!!!!


----------



## plusfashion

Is this website selling legit Tory Burch?

Thank you.


----------



## Vlad

The domain whois information points to China, so my guess would be 'no'.

http://whois.domaintools.com/toryburch-outlet.com


----------



## lorihmatthews

No. On the Tory Burch website:

http://www.toryburch.com/counterfeit_faqs.aspx


----------



## plusfashion

Thank you for your quick responses.


----------



## plusfashion

I found this website through shopstyle.

http://www.shirise.com/shirise/prod...CPNJNMFD&dept_id=3444&s_id=0&&ad_id=shopstyle


----------



## lorihmatthews

Shirise is legit.


----------



## diamondgirl76

Hi there!! I hope you can authenticate this _http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160505153007_ or ebay # _160505153007_ so I know if I have to pay for this or not cuz Im a bit doubtful about it.. It will surely be a big help.thanks again


----------



## lorihmatthews

Impossible to tell with just one picture. However, the seller has sold numerous counterfeit items in the past and also has multiples of the item you purchased, so I'm not too confident that the bag is real.


----------



## Dbskz

Can anyone also help me authenticate these two tory burch wallets? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Meta...ultDomain_0&hash=item2eb1522dbb#ht_500wt_1108

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Leat...ultDomain_0&hash=item230bb8944f#ht_500wt_1108
 Thanks!


----------



## avatary

I am positive think this bag is authentic not fake.


----------



## avatary

parkh1 said:


> Just need a little help in verifying the authenticity of this bag! Please HELP!!! THANKS!


This bag is fake, the real one should have 4 feet on the bottom.


----------



## avatary

It is very hard to tell with only one picture, ask the seller for more pictures.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I recieved a Tory Burch purse for Xmas. Is there anything to look for to tell me if it is a replica or not? I can post pics if need be. It's a large brown bag w/the logo but that is the only giveaway..

TIA!


----------



## ChanelMommy

*bump*

Can anyone help me? How would I tell if this is a fake bag or not?


----------



## mjuy

Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag and wallet. please? thanks...

Wallet
item no. 220724374138
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...374138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2548wt_932


bag 
item no. 140503768030
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...768030&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_730wt_932


hope you can help me... thank you so much...


----------



## French_Vuitton

For the wallet, seller has great feedback, and the thing is cheap that the risk is very little.


----------



## mjuy

French_Vuitton said:


> For the wallet, seller has great feedback, and the thing is cheap that the risk is very little.



Hi, how about the tory burch bag? is it authentic? hope you can help me.. as i really would want to have that bag if it's authentic...

thanks! here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...768030&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_730wt_932


----------



## cdcopeland

Thank you!!!


----------



## cdcopeland

Extra Pics...


----------



## Blueearth24

OMG love the bag where did u buy it ?


----------



## mjuy

hi... can you help me authenticate this tory burch wallet?

item name: tory burch continental zip around wallet
item number: 250775632554
seller: thefancy.market
link: *http://cgi.ebay.ph/tfm-Tory-Burch-C...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3a63647aaa*

<STRONG><FONT face=Tahoma><FONT size=1> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">


----------



## chloe_chea

the bag looks real. the wallet is 100% fake. wallets don't come with boxes for TB.


----------



## Goldenek

Can someone tell me if this tory burch purse is authentic or not? 
She says that if its not she will refund the price, I already bought it but I just want to make sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1663wt_689


----------



## mjuy

Hi there... Can help me tell if this tory jelly flats are authentic?

Item name: tory burch jelly flats
Item number: 180626496073
Seller: Anne062506
Link: 
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...496073&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1003wt_922


----------



## dj.liang

Well, according to the location of the wallet, I think it's fake.


----------



## mjuy

dj.liang said:


> Well, according to the location of the wallet, I think it's fake.


 
which item were you referring? the purse or the jelly flats? what location? thanks.


----------



## aloof

Hey guys,

I have a little emergency on my hands! I bought a Dean from someone on Ebay, in a colour that doesn't seem to have ever really existed in the bag--please take a look at the pictures and let me know what you think. Is it authentic? Eeek!

Ebay seller: pinkkloset
Item number: 230590051522
Item name: AUTH Tory B Dean Metallic Hobo Shoulder Tote Bag Bronze

Link: Click here

Thanks a million,
Alex


----------



## aloof

bump... anyone?


----------



## aloof

Hey... Does no one have any idea?

I guess I'll post photos after I get it in the mail...


----------



## missyanne

hi can someone help me authenticate this tory burch bag? thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tory-Burch-...H_Handbags&hash=item41575ccc9e#ht_8148wt_1126


----------



## mydogsfriend

First, I have seen plenty of TB items but haven't seen a foldover wallet that's made of vinyl and not leather. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## lulugirl37

it looks pretty good..


----------



## ganredown

Are there * Tory Burch replica handbags*s? I was looking at one online and the coloring seemed a little off.


----------



## nchid2700

Yes there are. I was at a flea market and saw TONS of replica Tory Burch wallets and bags?


----------



## Princess Pink

ganredown said:


> Are there * Tory Burch replica handbags*s? I was looking at one online and the coloring seemed a little off.



Yes, and fake Reva flats are everywhere as well.


----------



## bagobsession

Hi!

Can you help me authenticate these wallets to see if they are real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tory-Burch-...131?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3365db93cb

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tory-Burch-...133?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3365db93cd

The seller says they will accept returns and pay for shipping as well but I want to make sure they are the real deal.

and this one from a different seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tory-Burch-...788?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b7c44544


----------



## tintinay

does anyone know if this is a legit tory burch site? the prices seem to good to be true

http://www.toryburchcanada.com/


----------



## lorihmatthews

tintinay said:


> does anyone know if this is a legit tory burch site? the prices seem to good to be true
> 
> http://www.toryburchcanada.com/



Those are all fakes. And watch out for sites like this that charge 15% restocking fees if you make a return.


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

Can you authenticate this Tory Burch?

Item:TORY BURCH COSMETIC MAKEUP POUCH PURSE BAG NWT HUGE T
Listing number:270707681834
Seller: skittles196
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...w0M7eqQ%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: Is this Authentic?  Thanks in advance!

I also provide extra photos!


----------



## LuckyLisa

Hi all, sorry if this isn't the right procedure. Is there a thread for Tory? 

I'm interested in this bag, but not sure if it is authentic: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tory-Burch-...160?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c42515d8


----------



## ShopAway

Hi. Can anyone advise if these satin pouches are authentic? Last year I bought one that's all leather from a Tory Burch store. I have never seen one in satin. Seller claims that they are from the spring/summer 2011 collection but I could not find them in Tory Burch official website. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-AUTH...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item6fc38fd1fb

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sissi2010

can not see now.


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

You can report counterfeit TB products directly to TB.  

http://www.toryburch.com/counterfeits-faq/content-counterfeit-faqs,default,pg.html


----------



## PriyaMacem

Please check first the brand that you will buy if it is a fake or not.


----------



## drnadsmd

Is this real?

He states that he is shipping it from China!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Tory-Burch-...en_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa9e449ef#ht_5922wt_1141


----------



## pinky7129

Is this bag authentic??
Thank you !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1818wt_908


----------



## pinky7129

is this real?
thankkk ouu!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1818wt_908


----------



## ElaineMarina

tintinay said:


> does anyone know if this is a legit tory burch site? the prices seem to good to be true
> 
> http://www.toryburchcanada.com/


ToryBurchCanada.com is ABSOLUTELY FAKE!!!  I own a ton of the real stuff and I can tell by the photos that the items on that site are fake!


----------



## fabchic

it's so upsetting that there are a lot of fake tory burch items! ;(


----------



## josia

hi! how can you tell if it's authentic?


----------



## Nadine16

I have seen many on Ebay. The coloring is often off. For instance one particular original style may have silver harware and the fake may have gold or vice versa. Be careful!


----------



## leahinyvr

Hi, can someone please help authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Tote? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-AUTHENTIC-TO...H_Handbags&hash=item2a1028d5ea#ht_2625wt_1139


----------



## leahinyvr

Hi, can anyone out there help authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Tote?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...38090&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2625wt_1231

Thanks!


----------



## jjbenson

1. Tory Burch Robinson Continental Zip Wallet
2. Not an auction
3) Tory Bruch Buyer
4) http://www.toryburchbuyer.com/tory-burch-women-s-leather-orange-wallet?___store=default

Probably too good to be true, anyone know anything about this site/authenticity of their items?

Thanks so much!


----------



## sweetcarolina

Can anyone authenticate this Greyden Duffel?

http://cgi.ebay.com/TORY-BURCH-GREY...geNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_500wt_1078


The sold out one on the Tory Burch website is this:
http://www.toryburch.com/GREYDEN-DU..._color=001&start=80&cgid=accessories-handbags

Thanks!!


----------



## amatsui

Please authenticate this wallet
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Auth...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27bba4826a

Please authenticate this bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Tory-Burch...6?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item2a11427626


----------



## stylinyuja99

Hello, can someone please authenticate this TB bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tory-Burch-...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1cb9c2b3#ht_1461wt_932

Thank you!


----------



## MJDaisy

http://www.toryburchsoutletsale.net/


too good to be true?


----------



## lorihmatthews

No, those are fakes. Read this section of the real Tory Burch website:

http://www.toryburch.com/counterfeits-faq/content-counterfeit-faqs,default,pg.html


----------



## shop_459

fake!!


----------



## sankofa30

Does any one know if Tory Burch makes a mirror that attaches inside her purses?


----------



## Cassidys Closet

Hello, Can someone please authenticate this TB bag:

A) I don't know name
B) Not an auction


----------



## Cassidys Closet

Some more of the TB Pics. Thanks


----------



## maja376

Everything that ends with "sale" is a fake site!


----------



## Cassidys Closet

Hi, could someone help authenticate the above Tory Burch. Thanks so much!


----------



## chloe_chea

I'm sorry but that bag is fake. 10000%. TB will never have that kind of lining in a purse. Also pay attention to the hardware.


----------



## Sadie508

Can somone authenticate this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Mill...0890670?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item1c1d505eae


----------



## addictedtolove

can someone PLEASE authenticate this TB Sawla Clutch? thank you thank you!

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb395/addicted2lovexo/KGrHqIOKjE3tvO6VrBOILO9vYmg0_12.jpg

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb395/addicted2lovexo/KGrHqEOKjEE31zulztkBOILPDI6Tg0_12.jpg

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb395/addicted2lovexo/KGrHqQOKnME4NSIY9HMBOILPEprw0_12.jpg


----------



## j.lee

hi..
can syou guys pls help me authenticate this bag..
item no: 140587034370
title:TORY BURCH Snake AMANDA Mini Crossbody Purse Clutch
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140587034370

thank you so much..


----------



## LauraRMCF

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...21076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2131wt_1139

Do you think this is a good seller or should I pass up on them?


----------



## chocolocs

Hi--I need an authentication for this Tory Burch nylon bag please!!  Thanks experts!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...itu=UCC&otn=8&ps=63&clkid=2174189525023699098

It's item number 310338825965 from seller "mypresents".  Thanks!


----------



## chocolocs

chocolocs said:


> Hi--I need an authentication for this Tory Burch nylon bag please!!  Thanks experts!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...itu=UCC&otn=8&ps=63&clkid=2174189525023699098
> 
> It's item number 310338825965 from seller "mypresents".  Thanks!


 

Anybody out there?  Is this real?


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Hey everyone new here. I was wondering if anyone could authenticate these for me? I am pretty sure they are real just have no idea when they are from or what this pattern is. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Can anyone please help me with the above. I am adding more pics. Any info would be so appreciated.


----------



## chancy

Hi! I just got these in the mail! I hope this is the right place to authenticate! TIA!
(please excuse my messy room! ^^)


----------



## chancy

two more pics:


----------



## Cassidys Closet

Please Authenticate:
Item Name: Tory Burch ?
Item Number: ?
I took the pics

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc448/cassidyscloset/Valenti%20Tory%20Burch%20Purse/?action=view&current=IMG_0863.jpg


----------



## ANGERCH

Does a tory burch tote ever have a leopard print lining and have a tag that says made in china?   Is this a fake? Where are the real tory burch handbags made? What should be on the inside of a real Tory Burch?


----------



## Cassidys Closet

Cassidys Closet said:


> Please Authenticate:
> Item Name: Tory Burch ?
> Item Number: ?
> I took the pics
> 
> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc448/cassidyscloset/Valenti%20Tory%20Burch%20Purse/?action=view&current=IMG_0863.jpg



Anyone?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Please help authenticate this wallet:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a1416eb71#ht_764wt_1270

It looks good to me, but I haven't been able to find anywhere where the Robinson came in purple. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shopforbags

Hi can you pls authenticate wallet i bid on:

Item: tory burch wallet
Item # 300599055657
Seller: luckymm2609
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300599055657#ht_4274wt_1168

Pls note seller says shipping will be from China, which sounds suspicious.  But all else aside, do the pics show an authentic wallet?  Are there trademarks, logos, inside tags I should look for that will definitely show it is authentic or not?

TIA


----------



## allyraine

hi.can anyone tell me if a tory burch stacked logo tote should have an inner lining with prints or just plain inner lining. also, should the zipper of the inside pocket be rectangular with tory burch printing or circle with tory burch logo as http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=617232the zipper pull?

hope one of you can help e..

i have attached a link where you can check the photos...
the black one i think is fake, but the seller is telling me that it is authentic. 
i also included an orange one, in which i borrowed it from an online seller also. can you tell me if both bags are fake? it would really mean a lot. thank you.

http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff511/allyraine1/tory burch/


----------



## allyraine

i have been checking online for photos of the inner lining and i have not seen any with printed inner lining. was there ever an edition released by tory burch that might have had a printed inner lining? 

please help!


----------



## allyraine

lorihmatthews said:


> No, those are fakes. Read this section of the real Tory Burch website:
> 
> http://www.toryburch.com/counterfeits-faq/content-counterfeit-faqs,default,pg.html



Hi.. can you help me authenticate the bag i bought? would really appreciate it. thank you.


----------



## lorihmatthews

allyraine said:


> Hi.. can you help me authenticate the bag i bought? would really appreciate it. thank you.



Tory Burch is definitely not my specialty. The only thing I can tell you is that I've never purchased a bag from TB where there is tissue paper wrapped around the handles. That to me is suspect.


----------



## betty8154

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220854610830...84.m1426.l2649

CAN ANYONE AUTH THIS FOR ME TOO? IDK WHY ITS SO CHEAP AND NO ONE REALLY BID THIS ?? THANKS


----------



## Kkcc

Can any one authenticate these tory burch flats? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123#ht_1071wt_1183

Thanks


----------



## selketkrb

Looking for authentication on: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-395-TOR...s=63&clkid=3157779591415660086#ht_4898wt_1165

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crytsalline

hi! 
does anyone know if this site sells the real deal? they emailed me saying that it is all authentic, but i needed to hear it from you gals.
let me know what you think 
www.officialtoryburchstore.com.


----------



## indi3r4

stay away.
http://www.toryburch.com/counterfeits-faq/content-counterfeit-faqs,default,pg.html


----------



## crytsalline

wow thank you!!


----------



## skim6874

Hello,

I just found out about this blog and desperately need your help! I just bought a bag through bonanza, and this bag that is retailed for $550, Tory Burch Robinson Satchel was for $315 + Shipping, I was wondering if it was fake or real- THIS IS A PRESENT AND I NEED TO MAKE SURE IT IS AUTHENTIC

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Saffiano-Satchel-Black-550-OBO/40868266

THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT!!


----------



## kateflute

can someone authenticate these wallets for me? i have never seen this style in pink before...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Newest-3-co...417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0ea6a329


----------



## trumanfinn

Hi! I bought these yesterday, didn't realize that there was an authentication issue until after I paid..anyone know about this seller?

Item- TB rain boots
seller- bigben52582
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/37054277790...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_527wt_1037


----------



## seashoregal

Can someone please authenticate this wallet for me?  Thank you in advance!!  http://yardsellr.com/for_sale/#!/tory-burch-redpink-wallet-new-free-ship-985908


----------



## alicephan

Hi there,

can some please authenticate this for me pleaseee?!
It's from Ebay
Seller: captain.fantastico 
Tory Burch Reva Ballet Flats

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item68c877fd6c

thanks a bunch!


----------



## harlem_cutie

alicephan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> can some please authenticate this for me pleaseee?!
> It's from Ebay
> Seller: captain.fantastico
> Tory Burch Reva Ballet Flats
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item68c877fd6c
> 
> thanks a bunch!



fake! Please do not buy! The Gold Revas the seller has are a dead giveaway.


----------



## alicephan

Omg really?! but they said " we guarantee the authenticity of all our products"?! good thing I did not buy it! Thank so much!


----------



## trumanfinn

hmmm..are there any authenticators here? I posted 4 days ago and haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## mmartinez

hi! can anyone authenticate this tory burch eddie flats for me? thanks in advance!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/img20111014113613.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/img20111014113635.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/img20111014113658.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/img20111014113749.jpg/


----------



## harlem_cutie

trumanfinn said:


> Hi! I bought these yesterday, didn't realize that there was an authentication issue until after I paid..anyone know about this seller?
> 
> Item- TB rain boots
> seller- bigben52582
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/37054277790...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_527wt_1037



can you post pics of the boots? I need to see the sole and inside the boot. I see fakes are flooding Ebay right now. I was looking through his listings and a few of the Coach items and Marc Jacobs items are definitely authentic so you may be in luck.


----------



## seashoregal

Hi

can some please authenticate this for me please-
Sold on : YardSellr
Seller: Nancy Barr 
Tory Burch Wallet

Link:http://yardsellr.com/for_sale/#!/tory-burch-redpink-wallet-new-free-ship-985908

 Thank you!!


----------



## trumanfinn

These are my pics of the TB boots that I bought. I have never owned TB, and bought them on ebay.
They are brand new, but they are covered in marks and dirty, and the back of the heel has some discoloration on them! ?????
Also thought the price tag on the box looked weird..but the seller's other designer items looked good, so can you check before I wear them? Thanks! MORE PICS IN NEXT POST!


----------



## trumanfinn




----------



## Dukeprincess

trumanfinn said:


>




I am by far no "expert," but I own well over 20+ pairs of just TB shoes alone, but these are real.  It appears that maybe something rubbed off on the back of the boots?  I have a pair of TB rainboots and my box looked just like this.  The price stamp just depends upon where the person bought the shoes.  HTH!


----------



## Dukeprincess

seashoregal said:


> Hi
> 
> can some please authenticate this for me please-
> Sold on : YardSellr
> Seller: Nancy Barr
> Tory Burch Wallet
> 
> Link:http://yardsellr.com/for_sale/#!/tory-burch-redpink-wallet-new-free-ship-985908
> 
> Thank you!!




Fake.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mmartinez said:


> hi! can anyone authenticate this tory burch eddie flats for me? thanks in advance!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/img20111014113613.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/img20111014113635.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/img20111014113658.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/img20111014113749.jpg/



Super fake.  I have black Eddie flats and the bottoms are brown and do not state 8L.  HTH!


----------



## Dukeprincess

kateflute said:


> can someone authenticate these wallets for me? i have never seen this style in pink before...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Newest-3-co...417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0ea6a329



Fake.


----------



## alicephan

Can someone authenticate?

Item: Authentic Tory Burch "Amanda" Clutch/ Crossbody Bag 
Listing number:260874530195
Seller: babyspice2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...195?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbd556d93

thanks so much!


----------



## Dukeprincess

alicephan said:


> Can someone authenticate?
> 
> Item: Authentic Tory Burch "Amanda" Clutch/ Crossbody Bag
> Listing number:260874530195
> Seller: babyspice2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...195?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbd556d93
> 
> thanks so much!



Can you get more pictures of the inside?


----------



## trumanfinn

More pics for harlem_cutie!










got cut off, more in next post!...


----------



## trumanfinn

Another shot of the weird stuff on the back of the boot...


----------



## harlem_cutie

truman the black boots are real. The imitations can never get the back strip right.


----------



## trumanfinn

harlem_cutie said:


> truman the black boots are real. The imitations can never get the back strip right.



Yay!!! Thank you!!! I'll harass you again in a few days when the orange ones come!


----------



## alicephan

Dukeprincess said:


> Can you get more pictures of the inside?


 
here are the pictures!

\\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 024.jpg
\\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 025.jpg
\\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 026.jpg
\\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 027.jpg
\\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 028.jpg


----------



## Dukeprincess

alicephan said:


> here are the pictures!
> 
> \\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 024.jpg
> \\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 025.jpg
> \\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 026.jpg
> \\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 027.jpg
> \\bkssrv01\users\alicep\Desktop\sale\Kristian 028.jpg




I can't see them, sorry.


----------



## i*heart*bag

Hi, can I have your expert opinions on these? 

Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Saffiano Satchel Orange $550
Seller: tuerkiso
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Saffiano-Satchel-Orange-550/42274977


Item: New Tory Burch Amanda Leather Hobo Luggage $465
Seller: tuerkiso
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-Tory-Burch-Amanda-Leather-Hobo-Luggage-450/42309849

TIA


----------



## sungit

Please help. Can someone authenticate this TB wallet. Thanks


----------



## mmartinez

Dukeprincess said:


> Super fake.  I have black Eddie flats and the bottoms are brown and do not state 8L.  HTH!



OMG. super thanks! i also noticed the last line with the 8L has a different format with my tory reva flats. and the box is super ugly


----------



## OolilredoO

Can someone please authenticate this for me? It's a Tory Burch Tallis tote. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## januaryfen

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Saffiano-Satchel-Black-550/42307239


----------



## Dukeprincess

OolilredoO said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? It's a Tory Burch Tallis tote.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Real.


----------



## bethanycrt

Please authenticate:

Item: Tory Burch Ella Nylon Tote Red
Listing number: 360401370131
seller: mrk_129
link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNEW-TORY-BU...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item53e9987c13

thank you


----------



## Louis&Mark

Item:  oversized norah stachel
Listing Number:  42511318
Seller:  XP206XP206
Link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/TOR...LACK-GLAZED-LAMBSKIN-SATCHEL-BAG-495/42511318

TIA!


----------



## CelticLuv

Can you please authenticate? thank you very much!

1. item: TORY BURCH REVA BALLERINA BLACK SILVER FLAT SHOES 5
seller: cafee06
#: 110759182317
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110759182317

2. item: Tory Burch Reva Bone Karung Print Ballet Flat Shoe 5
seller: ilalum89 
#: 130588971785
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Reva-Bone-Karung-Print-Ballet-Flat-Shoe-5-/130588971785?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e67b59309


----------



## CelticLuv

3. item: Tory Burch Reva Ballet Leather Flat black with silver logo ,Hot 
seller: the_goldenstars 
#: 250915936195
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250915936195?var=550054354806&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

4. item: Tory Burch Reva Ballet Leather Flat us5.5-11,sales
seller: the_goldenstars 
#: 250917102574
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250917102574?var=550054702610&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

CelticLuv said:


> Can you please authenticate? thank you very much!
> 
> 1. item: TORY BURCH REVA BALLERINA BLACK SILVER FLAT SHOES 5
> seller: cafee06
> #: 110759182317
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110759182317
> 
> 2. item: Tory Burch Reva Bone Karung Print Ballet Flat Shoe 5
> seller: ilalum89
> #: 130588971785
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...71785?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e67b59309



Authentic.


----------



## misscb

Can anyone help me out with this handbag?  It seems real to me with all tags attached but I am not sure...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256889add3


----------



## BarbieChanel

Please help authenticate! 


Tory Burch Classic Brown Snakeskin REVA BALLET FLAT Size 6

2011*lauram

280766030990

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280766030990?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## jkouay

hi can you please authenticate this tory burch wallet for me?
thank you! 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Tag-Tory...ultDomain_0&hash=item19ca47b08d#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## mariaalia

Item: Tory Burch Zip Wallet
Listing number: 200671783870
seller: gouwuzhongdianzhan
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-Women-1..._Handbags&hash=item2eb8f86bbe#ht_12545wt_1130

Thanks!


----------



## cfca22

Item name: TORY BURCH ZIP AROUND WALLETS
Item number: 230698074069
Sellers name: moderndesignva2011
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item7b68b55169


----------



## cfca22

*New wTag ¹Tory Black Shine Continental Purse Wallet Burch¹
Item number: 110771281052 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-wTag-To...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ca7b9c9c

Thank You


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi could some authenticate theses shoes for me.TIA

Item: Tory Burch Black Patent Rava flats
Seller: molly20amanda
Item No: 290628511178
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tory-Burc...men_s_Shoes&hash=item43aacf25ca#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Nadine16

misscb said:


> Can anyone help me out with this handbag? It seems real to me with all tags attached but I am not sure...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256889add3


 
I would be very careful of this one. I looked at another handbag they are selling and they show the tag of the item ( Amanda Red) and it doesnt even look like a regular Tory Burch tag it has no bar code. Also this is a new seller with only 4 feedbacks. They have not established themselves as a seller and it could very well be a fly by night for the Holidays! Good luck.


----------



## Nadine16

cfca22 said:


> Item name: TORY BURCH ZIP AROUND WALLETS
> Item number: 230698074069
> Sellers name: moderndesignva2011
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item7b68b55169


 
The colors all look off. No where does this seller guarantee authenticity and how could she at $59! That is way too cheap and she even offers a "special discount" if you buy more. Please be careful with this one!


----------



## Nadine16

cfca22 said:


> *New wTag ¹Tory Black Shine Continental Purse Wallet Burch¹
> Item number: 110771281052
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-wTag-To...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ca7b9c9c
> 
> Thank You


 
Beware! First of all its coming out of China. Second of all whenever it has that small 1 above the name that is their way of using the Tory Burch name but making it a little different for legal purposes. They are still infringing.

It is way too inexpensive.


----------



## Nadine16

mariaalia said:


> Item: Tory Burch Zip Wallet
> Listing number: 200671783870
> seller: gouwuzhongdianzhan
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-Women-1..._Handbags&hash=item2eb8f86bbe#ht_12545wt_1130
> 
> Thanks!


 
STAY AWAY FROM THESE KINDS OF SELLERS. The colors are all off. Look at the tag in the pics the orange part is alot lighter than a real Tory Burch tag would be. Also the price is way to cheap and where it is coming from says alot. Be very careful with overseas sellers with this kind of item because if you send it back they can refuse the shipment at customs and you will never get a refund.


----------



## cfca22

Thank You. I figured they would be fake, but sometimes the authentic looks fake. I just wanted to be 100%  sure.


----------



## designerdiva40

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi could some authenticate theses shoes for me.TIA
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Black Patent Rava flats
> Seller: molly20amanda
> Item No: 290628511178
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tory-Burc...men_s_Shoes&hash=item43aacf25ca#ht_500wt_1287



Hi I could someone authenticate these as I think they might of got missed. TIA


----------



## hailey2011

Hi there! Can someone kindly authenticate this Tory Burch Patent Robinson Continental wallet? I'm planning to buy it but just wanted to make sure if it's authentic to avoid the hassle of returns and all. Answers would be very much appreciated  Thank youuu! =) 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/360407699157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2008wt_905


----------



## Dukeprincess

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I could someone authenticate these as I think they might of got missed. TIA



These are fake.  I am wearing the exact same shoe today so I am certain they are.  HTH!


----------



## Dukeprincess

hailey2011 said:


> Hi there! Can someone kindly authenticate this Tory Burch Patent Robinson Continental wallet? I'm planning to buy it but just wanted to make sure if it's authentic to avoid the hassle of returns and all. Answers would be very much appreciated  Thank youuu! =)
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/360407699157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2008wt_905



I'd pass that logo looks way off to me.


----------



## designerdiva40

Dukeprincess said:


> These are fake.  I am wearing the exact same shoe today so I am certain they are.  HTH!



Thanks very much, I thought they might be as the seller never sent me a pic of the sole of the shoe so I had a feeling they might be but just wanted to double check. Thanks again


----------



## seashoregal

Dukeprincess said:


> Fake.



Thank you!!


----------



## ily4eva

Is this worth bidding on?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11077405879...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1202wt_945


----------



## LKD

Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on these flats would be much appreciated.

Many thanks!

"TORY BURCH BEAUTIFUL FLATS 39"
hound_dog2007
170734106638
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170734106638


----------



## cll

Hello Purse Forum,
Can you please authenticate these shoes for me:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18076451091...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1598wt_1348
Thank you so much!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cll said:


> Hello Purse Forum,
> Can you please authenticate these shoes for me:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18076451091...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1598wt_1348
> Thank you so much!



These look fine, the heel looks a tad stretched out though.


----------



## nahnah

Hello 
can i return a pair of revas flat after 24 days of purchases online?
theyr too ig for me.. the back makes my fett look gigantic!  what to do!!


----------



## <3 purses

Hello, could you please help me with this bag. Thank you so much.
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Saffiano-Satchel-Black-550/43438755


----------



## nami747

Hi, this is my first time in the Tory Burch thread.  Would I be able to have this authenticated? 

Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Satchel Orange $550
Seller: tuerkiso
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Satchel-Orange-550/42572966
Comment: I noticed someone had already asked to have another Tory Burch item authenticated, but I couldn't find a response to that post.  Thank you very much!


----------



## lvg

Item name: Tory burch Bag
Seller ID :  Ad ID 336130846
Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=336130846

Thanks alot


----------



## sephora

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Is it a trusted seller?

Item: Tory Burch Robinson Saffiano Satchel Handbag French Red Auth with TB Dust Bag !!
Seller: present2406
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Tory-Burch-R...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6d5cd9fc

TIA!


----------



## Dukeprincess

<3 purses said:


> Hello, could you please help me with this bag. Thank you so much.
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Saffiano-Satchel-Black-550/43438755



Real.



nami747 said:


> Hi, this is my first time in the Tory Burch thread.  Would I be able to have this authenticated?
> 
> Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Satchel Orange $550
> Seller: tuerkiso
> Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Satchel-Orange-550/42572966
> Comment: I noticed someone had already asked to have another Tory Burch item authenticated, but I couldn't find a response to that post.  Thank you very much!



Real.



lvg said:


> Item name: Tory burch Bag
> Seller ID :  Ad ID 336130846
> Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=336130846
> 
> Thanks alot



Is that supposed to be an Audra?  Can you post more pictures?


----------



## nami747

Dukeprincess said:


> Real.
> 
> 
> 
> Real.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an Audra?  Can you post more pictures?


Thank you very much Dukeprincess!


----------



## dimpo

Hello, please authenticate this Tory Burch bag for me.  The listing has ended already but wonder if the seller is selling authentic TB bags.  TIA

 Item Name: 	NEW TORY BURCH LOUIISA CROSS-BODY/MESSANGER BAG - Beige
Item number:	260859856306
Seller ID:	99916462010
Working Link:	 http://www.ebay.com/itm/260859856306


----------



## <3 purses

Dukeprincess said:


> Real.
> 
> 
> 
> Real.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an Audra?  Can you post more pictures?


Thank you so much


----------



## sephora

sephora said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? Is it a trusted seller?
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Saffiano Satchel Handbag French Red Auth with TB Dust Bag !!
> Seller: present2406
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Tory-Burch-R...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6d5cd9fc
> 
> TIA!



Any help?


----------



## ily4eva

Hi Purse Forum,

Can someone authenticate this for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...en_s_Shoes&hash=item20bff19901#ht_3064wt_1219

Thanks!!


----------



## mainguyen504

hi ladies,
can you guys check this out for me please?

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-Tory-Burch-Amanda-Hobo-French-Red-465/44103215
seller: tuerkiso

thanks so much! itll be my xmas gift from the bf (if its real!!)


----------



## adelaizabella

Hi everyone!

Please BE CAREFUL when buying TORY BURCH off of the EBAY site.  I recently purchased one and it was not real!  

Buyer was CHINANIYUTING....Buyers Please BEWARE!


----------



## MJdarling

Hello ladies, please help me with this bag that I recently purchased. Thank you so much. Have a lovely day 
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h340/MJdarling1/Tory Burch/


----------



## thoang0705

Anyone good with reva flats?  TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13061224922...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1016

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18077035807...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1016

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27086977352...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4923wt_842

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32081142033...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_533wt_1016


----------



## graham

Hello folks,

Does anyone know the name of this style? Auth advise would be helpful too!

Thanks in advance!

G


----------



## pretty pink

can someone please help me authenticate this tory burch bag,, any input would be greatly appreciated 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6d191641#ht_5750wt_952


----------



## lawchick

Can someone help me with this listing and seller?  It is a NWOT Robinson satchel.  I notice she sold this bag before and has the same listing up again.  The listing also says she only has one tag that she is keeping (why?) so the bag you bid on is for the bag without the tag. Is anyone familiar with this seller?  She has lots of TB for sale.   TIA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336f86d798


----------



## pandapharm

Looks pretty good but I am not an expert. Please authenticate http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...WH_Handbags&hash=item484349e987#ht_500wt_1156

TIA!


----------



## dccutie

Hi TB Experts!

I am interested in this bag on eBay but unsure if it is authentic, as I have never owned a Tory B. bag before.  Please help! TIA 

Seller: zekeshelley
Item #: 260927496510

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260927496510


----------



## Raven3766

I am a resale shopper and I don't know much about Tory Burch, but I am willing to learn. Today I found this TB purse.  It had TB on all of the hardware, it says made in China but it doesn't have the TB insignia on the outside of the bag.  So my question is....drumroll please....is it authentic?


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> I am a resale shopper and I don't know much about Tory Burch, but I am willing to learn. Today I found this TB purse.  It had TB on all of the hardware, it says made in China but it doesn't have the TB insignia on the outside of the bag.  So my question is....drumroll please....is it authentic?


OOOOHHHHHHH, I'm looking at the picture I took of the purse.  There are T's sewn into the leather. Duh!


----------



## yoglood

please authenticate: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011Tory-Bu...721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231864bdc1


----------



## LibraryGurL

I am curious about this wallet for sale:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-bu...862?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6f01eb16

The fact that the seller has so many worries me a bit. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## KSchuder

Can someone please authenticate this Ainsley shopper? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...H_Handbags&hash=item4ab313474e#ht_1552wt_1228


----------



## bubbletoesbags

Hi girls, can you please help me identify and authenticate this Tory Burch hobo bag? I tried to look it up on the internet but I can't seem to find the exact name of the bag. Your help will be greatly appreciated  Photos attached


----------



## katev

Item: Orange Tory Burch Zip-Around Wallet
Seller: Savers Thrift Store $3 after discount

Comments: Please authenticate this wallet, I will post additional pics with the next message. If it is genuine I am going to try and clean it up. This will be my first Tory Burch item so anything you can tell me about it would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## katev

More pics of my bargain wallet, thanks again!


----------



## mainguyen504

hi

can anyone authenticate? please? and thank you!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-Tory-Burch-Metallic-Tundra-Frankie-Satchel-Pewter-450/43134410


----------



## shainak

Please help me to authenticate these Tory Burch Pumps, I'm unfamiliar with this brand or style. MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## missymissy

hi, can someone help me to authenticate these Tory Burch rubber flats?Please?
Thank you


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Item: Orange Tory Burch Zip-Around Wallet
> Seller: Savers Thrift Store $3 after discount
> 
> Comments: Please authenticate this wallet, I will post additional pics with the next message. If it is genuine I am going to try and clean it up. This will be my first Tory Burch item so anything you can tell me about it would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


 
I've discovered the identity of my $3 TB wallet! It is the Audra Continental Zip 1119104 and it is still being sold for $195 new! Below are some screenshots from the ToryBurch.com web site.

I've been cleaning and conditioning it and I think it is going to turn out very nicely!


----------



## karoline_88

Hi! Are there enough photos to authenticate this Robinson tote? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f13c03a26#ht_720wt_1270


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Hello,

Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch ballet flats?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250996066815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance,
Hermesvschanel


----------



## Majesticface71

Hi, 

Could someone authenticate these shoes for me, which I have bought from the Ebay seller below, as I am not sure on whether what I have received are genuine TB shoes? 

In receiving the shoes, I have become suspicious as the insoles are very dark and have a strong shoe polish smell. In checking other similar TB pumps on the internet, i have noticed that the gold bit on the heel is fixed with 2 screws, but mine does not have them (please look at the listing). 

Item: Tory Burch Black Amy Pumps- I think these pumps are called Dewie rather than Amy.
Seller: swino9 
Item No: 280819612862
  Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280819612...12862&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## giggles2010

Please authenticate!!!
Tory Burch Black Handbag
Seller:mcgold8363
Item Number: 300668834297 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1204
Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## heavenrain

I have spotted this pair online and everything about them make me think they are real, except the dust bag that comes with. Can this be a LE thing, new edition that comes with dust bags or it just simply fake? 
I haven't seen ever a dust bag with reva flats. ...

the links 

http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_1
http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_2
http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_3

Anyone?


----------



## imedina

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140709223273&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

imedina said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140709223273&cmd=VIDESC



This post would probably fair better in the LV section...


----------



## imedina

Belle 
How can I post it on that thread?


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

imedina said:


> Belle
> How can I post it on that thread?



Here is the link the LV authentication thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=13&a=35


----------



## blueskies96

Any thoughts on this top? Can I bring it into a Tory Burch retail store to be authenticated for sure?



























Purchased from:
http://myworld.ebay.com/christy1164/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754


----------



## Dukeprincess

Majesticface71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate these shoes for me, which I have bought from the Ebay seller below, as I am not sure on whether what I have received are genuine TB shoes?
> 
> In receiving the shoes, I have become suspicious as the insoles are very dark and have a strong shoe polish smell. In checking other similar TB pumps on the internet, i have noticed that the gold bit on the heel is fixed with 2 screws, but mine does not have them (please look at the listing).
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Black Amy Pumps- I think these pumps are called Dewie rather than Amy.
> Seller: swino9
> Item No: 280819612862
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280819612...12862&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Eep!  These are fake.  I own a pair of Amy pumps and the toe is NOT almond shaped and hasn't been.  The Dewie pumps have a higher heel.  



heavenrain said:


> I have spotted this pair online and everything about them make me think they are real, except the dust bag that comes with. Can this be a LE thing, new edition that comes with dust bags or it just simply fake?
> I haven't seen ever a dust bag with reva flats. ...
> 
> the links
> 
> http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_1
> http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_2
> http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_3
> 
> Anyone?



That is French Soles dustbag.  I believe maybe the seller is just storing them in this bag because they threw out the box.  The Revas are real though.



blueskies96 said:


> Any thoughts on this top? Can I bring it into a Tory Burch retail store to be authenticated for sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased from:
> http://myworld.ebay.com/christy1164/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754



That top is real.  I actually tried it on a few seasons ago.


----------



## Dukeprincess

shainak said:


> Please help me to authenticate these Tory Burch Pumps, I'm unfamiliar with this brand or style. MUCH appreciated!!





missymissy said:


> hi, can someone help me to authenticate these Tory Burch rubber flats?Please?
> Thank you
> View attachment 1594504
> 
> 
> View attachment 1594505
> 
> 
> View attachment 1594506
> 
> 
> View attachment 1594507
> 
> 
> View attachment 1594508



Both are fake.  Sorry ladies.  

I am not an expert, but I own enough TB to know those shoes are fake.


----------



## blueskies96

Great, thank you! I didn't realize TB manufactured in Hong Kong.


----------



## shainak

Dukeprincess said:


> Both are fake.  Sorry ladies.
> 
> I am not an expert, but I own enough TB to know those shoes are fake.



Thank you! I am glad I didn't end up buying them! I couldn't find the style ANYWHERE online, even in archives so I was sketch on buying.


----------



## orejitagirl

HI Can someone please authenticate me this Tory Burch wallet..

Item: Tory Burch Snake Metallic Wallet

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## tokyo47

Hi, can anyone authenticate these shoes for me? I'm wondering whether the heel on the inside should have the tory burch logo or are these an older version of the amy line? Thank you!!    

Item Name:$250 TORY BURCH TAN QUILTED HEELS
Item Number:170798828729
Seller ID:eagles1263
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/250-TORY-BU...28729?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27c4674cb9


----------



## Dukeprincess

tokyo47 said:
			
		

> Hi, can anyone authenticate these shoes for me? I'm wondering whether the heel on the inside should have the tory burch logo or are these an older version of the amy line? Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name:$250 TORY BURCH TAN QUILTED HEELS
> Item Number:170798828729
> Seller ID:eagles1263
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/250-TORY-BURCH-TAN-QUILTED-HEELS-/170798828729?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27c4674cb9



These look real to me except for the logo on the heel as you mentioned. I own the Amy pumps, these are the quilted version. I bet the seller wore these more than twice and wore down the logo.


----------



## tokyo47

Dukeprincess said:


> These look real to me except for the logo on the heel as you mentioned. I own the Amy pumps, these are the quilted version. I bet the seller wore these more than twice and wore down the logo.


thanks, I think I'll ask the seller to send me a closer pic of the heel..I was also wondering about the gold logo itself..I was comparing it to my reva logo and something seems off like the square around the top and bottom of the T itself but it just might be me..

never mind about the gold logo...I doubled checked mine and it's fine...


----------



## thenamescash

Could someone please advise me if either of these are real? Being fabulous on a post-grad, bad-econ budget is rough. Never thought I'd try to buy something off ebay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-100-AU...WH_Handbags&hash=item231acdffb2#ht_594wt_1153

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...H_Handbags&hash=item41632e6867#ht_2190wt_1153

Thank you!


----------



## seeminglysweet

Item Name:TORY BURCH Classic Logo Continental Black Leather Zip Wallet in Box NEW!!! 2012!
Item Number:220973752394
Seller ID: plummmm 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...394?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33730fe04a

Item Name:Tory Burch wallet NEW WITH TAG metallic gold with logo continental style
Item Number:140721089531
Seller ID:katiascollection 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c3a16bfb


----------



## milkshake77

Item name: tory burch ella nylon gold
Seller ID: Canon E-Bags Prime
Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378904008802229.82657606.100000479008807&type=3

need help on this. Thanks


----------



## Suzaina

Please authenticate these sandals

Item Name: Tory Burch Holly 2 Brown leather Brass Logo Sling Sandals 
Item number:170792070034
Seller:anauthentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170792070034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## authbags

* 

TORY BURCH STACKED LOGO COGNAC LEATHER SUMMER TOTE BAG $465
* 

*SKU#: 0120005084499-ND646*

*Style#: 21119697*



*




*


----------



## liltwisteds2

Hi all  I believe this is an older model of the Tory Burch Amanda Crossbody in black leather and silver hardware. I'm not able to find any retail pictures of this design anywhere on the web although the leather is rich and craftsmanship is detailed. So my head's filling with all ????? as always I've come to you ladies for help like always...Anyone who's seen Tory Burch make this model in the past? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

milkshake77 said:


> Item name: tory burch ella nylon gold
> Seller ID: Canon E-Bags Prime
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378904008802229.82657606.100000479008807&type=3
> 
> need help on this. Thanks





authbags said:


> *
> 
> TORY BURCH STACKED LOGO COGNAC LEATHER SUMMER TOTE BAG $465
> *
> 
> *SKU#: 0120005084499-ND646*
> 
> *Style#: 21119697*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *





liltwisteds2 said:


> Hi all  I believe this is an older model of the Tory Burch Amanda Crossbody in black leather and silver hardware. I'm not able to find any retail pictures of this design anywhere on the web although the leather is rich and craftsmanship is detailed. So my head's filling with all ????? as always I've come to you ladies for help like always...Anyone who's seen Tory Burch make this model in the past? Thank you so much!!



I am no TB expert, but all of these look real to me.  I looked at the markings on my bags (some in different styles) and they are the same.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Suzaina said:


> Please authenticate these sandals
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Holly 2 Brown leather Brass Logo Sling Sandals
> Item number:170792070034
> Seller:anauthentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170792070034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance.



Real!


----------



## BagistaBaby

Dukeprincess said:


> Real!



Nice sandals! hope u get them


----------



## Fittis

Hi everyone!

Im buing my first Tb flats, and have been searching leopard print flats.

Any good tips how see if the shoes are real? i have seen flats with different color seam/quilting. with black and with colored  seam. What color the seam should be?



Thanks everyone for answers!


----------



## izzah d' iguana

Please   authenticate!

Item Name: Tory Burch Jelly Reva Navy Flats
Item number: 1208823228772
Seller: helena.08
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/helena-08-10...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c2525f4c4

Item Name: Tory Burch Jelly Reva (Navy Blue) 
Item number: 320871980328
Seller: sassyredstone
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/5-day-Sale-A...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4ab575dd28

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## peachpea

can someone please help me with this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19cf6a26a4

Thanks!


----------



## noduhitstho

Hi I'm never the one to buy things on ebay but I REALLY want this bag, can anyone authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance! (:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260994161457?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## viiister

Can you guys help me authenticate this? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11085389603...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_960wt_1080


----------



## viiister

Hi guys, can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11085389603...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_960wt_1080


----------



## becominobsessed

Can someone authenticate these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Dukeprincess

Those are fake. Sorry.


----------



## becominobsessed

Dukeprincess said:


> Those are fake. Sorry.


Thank you. I kinda figured but wanted to make sure.


----------



## kAdoreLaVille

Is this authentic? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260999292498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_971


----------



## suzannabunny

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu..._Shoes&var=&hash=item231c225145#ht_1606wt_934

can someone please tell me if these are authentic?


----------



## becominobsessed

suzannabunny said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu..._Shoes&var=&hash=item231c225145#ht_1606wt_934
> 
> can someone please tell me if these are authentic?


Those are fake.  Do not buy any Tory Burch from sellers in Singapore, Hong Kong, or China.


----------



## lucymoonlight

Hi expert please check this Tory burch amanda messenger bags for me


----------



## lucymoonlight

viiister said:


> Hi guys, can you help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11085389603...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_960wt_1080


In my opinion, you should take closer photos in tag
It could help more useful


----------



## anali12

Hi! I have a few bags I would like your help with. 
http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/Tory Burch/


----------



## anali12

Also this one
http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/Tory Burch I/


----------



## anali12

And this one
http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/Tory Burch II/

Thank you all so much!


----------



## lucymoonlight

anali12 said:


> And this one
> http://s1071.photobucket.com/albums/u517/analiRDR/Tory Burch II/
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Authentic


----------



## brandi21

Hello lovelies!  I need help.  I purchased some reva flats on ebay and everything looks good to me except one thing.  That is, on the left shoe, the buckle appears to have glue under it.  Here's the best picture I could capture:

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0454.jpg

I hope you can see what I'm saying.  The other shoe, however, doesn't appear to have any glue under the buckle and is sewed on.  I contacted the seller, and she reiterates that she purchased the shoes from Bloomingdales.  She has a receipt she claims she can send me.  Everything else seems fine with the shoe (v stitching all around, stamp inside near the toe with the size, box looks right, tissue paper is right) but this buckle issue is bothering me.  Can someone shed some light on what it's about?  The seller says she has no explanation for it.

The ebay link where I purchased it is here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1190

Additional photos:

http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0453.jpg
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0451.jpg
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0450.jpg
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0448.jpg

Thank you so much!


----------



## becominobsessed

brandi21 said:


> Hello lovelies!  I need help.  I purchased some reva flats on ebay and everything looks good to me except one thing.  That is, on the left shoe, the buckle appears to have glue under it.  Here's the best picture I could capture:
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0454.jpg
> 
> I hope you can see what I'm saying.  The other shoe, however, doesn't appear to have any glue under the buckle and is sewed on.  I contacted the seller, and she reiterates that she purchased the shoes from Bloomingdales.  She has a receipt she claims she can send me.  Everything else seems fine with the shoe (v stitching all around, stamp inside near the toe with the size, box looks right, tissue paper is right) but this buckle issue is bothering me.  Can someone shed some light on what it's about?  The seller says she has no explanation for it.
> 
> The ebay link where I purchased it is here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1190
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0453.jpg
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0451.jpg
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0450.jpg
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0448.jpg
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi.  i just purchased a pair of Black Revas with Gold Buckles two weeks ago from Bloomingdales.  I looked at mine after you posted and realized that the way the metal buckle is attached to the shoe IS by glue.  I think your shoe is authentic. I just believe that the glue has become undone.  Maybe you can send it back to Tory Burch for repair and they may be able to fix it.


----------



## becominobsessed

brandi21 said:


> Hello lovelies!  I need help.  I purchased some reva flats on ebay and everything looks good to me except one thing.  That is, on the left shoe, the buckle appears to have glue under it.  Here's the best picture I could capture:
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0454.jpg
> 
> I hope you can see what I'm saying.  The other shoe, however, doesn't appear to have any glue under the buckle and is sewed on.  I contacted the seller, and she reiterates that she purchased the shoes from Bloomingdales.  She has a receipt she claims she can send me.  Everything else seems fine with the shoe (v stitching all around, stamp inside near the toe with the size, box looks right, tissue paper is right) but this buckle issue is bothering me.  Can someone shed some light on what it's about?  The seller says she has no explanation for it.
> 
> The ebay link where I purchased it is here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1190
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0453.jpg
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0451.jpg
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0450.jpg
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0448.jpg
> 
> Thank you so much!


I also wanted to add: ask her for the receipt (not the copy) and you may be able to verify that's it's authentic.


----------



## brandi21

becominobsessed said:


> I also wanted to add: ask her for the receipt (not the copy) and you may be able to verify that's it's authentic.



Thanks so much!  I am pretty confident that they are authentic, I was just weirded out by the glue since I'd heard that shows that it's fake.  I'm going to ask her for the receipt and maybe just take the shoes to Tory Burch and see what they can do.


----------



## harlem_cutie

brandi21 said:


> Hello lovelies! I need help. I purchased some reva flats on ebay and everything looks good to me except one thing. That is, on the left shoe, the buckle appears to have glue under it. Here's the best picture I could capture:
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0454.jpg
> 
> I hope you can see what I'm saying. The other shoe, however, doesn't appear to have any glue under the buckle and is sewed on. I contacted the seller, and she reiterates that she purchased the shoes from Bloomingdales. She has a receipt she claims she can send me. Everything else seems fine with the shoe (v stitching all around, stamp inside near the toe with the size, box looks right, tissue paper is right) but this buckle issue is bothering me. Can someone shed some light on what it's about? The seller says she has no explanation for it.
> 
> The ebay link where I purchased it is here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1190
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0453.jpg
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0451.jpg
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0450.jpg
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy333/bmeerzo/IMG_0448.jpg
> 
> Thank you so much!


 

based on your pics these are authentic (medallion placement and double stitching are where the fakes are different 95% of the time). The glue has come undone as becominobsessed suggested. You can try TB for repair or just take it to a good shoe repair place. I had the same thing happen on a tonal blue pair and my cobbler fixed it for around $10 and they've held up since.

as an aside, the quality of Revas has really fallen off the last 2-3 years. The cheap glue is annoying for a $200 pair of shoes. My REvas are slowly being replaced by JCrew Ceces.


----------



## brandi21

harlem_cutie said:


> based on your pics these are authentic (medallion placement and double stitching are where the fakes are different 95% of the time). The glue has come undone as becominobsessed suggested. You can try TB for repair or just take it to a good shoe repair place. I had the same thing happen on a tonal blue pair and my cobbler fixed it for around $10 and they've held up since.
> 
> as an aside, the quality of Revas has really fallen off the last 2-3 years. The cheap glue is annoying for a $200 pair of shoes. My REvas are slowly being replaced by JCrew Ceces.



Thanks for your help!  I'm sad to hear about the decline in quality.  My husband didn't want me to get the revas at all because he didn't think it was worth the cost.  I'm sad to say that I think he may have been right lol


----------



## plusfashion

Can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch iPhone Case?

ebay item number: 170828972082

LINK

Thanks!


----------



## Springroll

Hello there!

I am new to the world of Tory Burch bags, but have fallen in love with this diaper bag!  Can someone please authenticate it for me?

Item Name: Tory Burch Limited Edition "Buddy" Diaper Bag
Item Number:190668011973
Seller ID: rbahramp
Link:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c64b2f9c5

Here are more photos sent by the seller:
http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l582/Springroll8/Tory Burch Diaper Bag/

I can't seem to find much information on the diaper bag...does anyone know when it was made? I'd like to know how old the bag is...

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## betrbagthanher

please authenticate!
TIA!

SELLER:HK_BABY_SHOP
ITEM: TORY BURCH BOND SMALL SATCHEL
LISTING# 261007496765
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc542563d


----------



## merekat703

Is this legit?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/classic-TB-...H_Handbags&hash=item4603350a21#ht_2289wt_1185


----------



## becominobsessed

merekat703 said:


> Is this legit?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/classic-TB-...H_Handbags&hash=item4603350a21#ht_2289wt_1185


Do NOT Purchase this bag. The seller is in Singapore and they mostly sell fakes!!


----------



## merekat703

becominobsessed said:


> Do NOT Purchase this bag. The seller is in Singapore and they mostly sell fakes!!



No I didn't buy it, Thanks!


----------



## pinkcess4152

Hi there, I bought this Tory Burch Reva clutch on eBay back in December and had doubts about it....can anyone tell me if it's real or not so I can resell it? 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170739778063&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123

Thanks.


----------



## manish&gw

Hello...
would you please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Reva patent black ?

TIA!

http://s655.photobucket.com/albums/uu274/silveradochloe/TB reva/


----------



## jfzmwz

hello! would be grateful if someone could help me take a look to see if these are authentic  thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26101321481...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_755wt_1378

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28086947685...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3344wt_1378


http://www.ebay.com/itm/30070288769...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2465wt_1378


----------



## pinkcess4152

pinkcess4152 said:


> Hi there, I bought this Tory Burch Reva clutch on eBay back in December and had doubts about it....can anyone tell me if it's real or not so I can resell it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170739778063&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123
> 
> Thanks.


 
Hi there, just in case anyone has a similar bag - I got this bag authenticated by a professional over the weekend and it is real.


----------



## janinenm

Could someone please authenticate these Tory Burch Reva flats for me?

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=463015001

Let me know if more photos are needed  

Thanks in advance


----------



## youradium

Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch amy pump for me?  I kinda feel the bottom of the shoes are too thin that u can feel almost everything on the ground.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261005508934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks a looooottttttt


----------



## llandry7

Does anyone know if this site is selling fakes?  Thanks.

http://www.toryburchshoessoutlets.net/tory-burch-sandals-c-98.html

I'm really interesed in these shoes but am concerned they are fake.

http://www.toryburchshoessoutlets.n...eather-square-miller-sandals-gold-p-1660.html


----------



## becominobsessed

llandry7 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if this site is selling fakes?  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.toryburchshoessoutlets.net/tory-burch-sandals-c-98.html
> 
> I'm really interesed in these shoes but am concerned they are fake.
> 
> http://www.toryburchshoessoutlets.net/tory-burch-patent-leather-square-miller-sandals-gold-p-1660.html



Unless the website is toryburch.com with no extra words in the title, it's fake. Yes, these sites are selling fakes.  Go to toryburch.com and they have a FAQ section about fake Tory Burch websites. Also most sites selling fakes do not list a phone number for you to call.


----------



## llandry7

becominobsessed said:


> Unless the website is toryburch.com with no extra words in the title, it's fake. Yes, these sites are selling fakes.  Go to toryburch.com and they have a FAQ section about fake Tory Burch websites. Also most sites selling fakes do not list a phone number for you to call.


Thanks for the update on the fake sites.  Thought they were but wanted to get another opinion.


----------



## wildfilee

Can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch tote for me.  Bought on ebay and the seller said tag was cut to prevent return to Neiman Marcus last call (which I know is not unusual these days).  I just want to make sure.  Thank you so much!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261021516009?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## bagaholic29

Hi, 

I need your help in authenticating this Tory Burch tote on ebay please  

Item Name: Ella Flannel Tote
Seller: Outlet Couture
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150812204353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks a lot!


----------



## wildfilee

Bagaholic29, I don't think there's anyone on this site authenticating at all!  My question for authentication has been on here for days with no response.


----------



## celestial605

Hi, hope there's someone here authenticating! I'm new to the site and would very much appreciate help with these Reva flats. http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...&otn=21&pmod=170840148751&ps=54#ht_4171wt_932 Thank you!


----------



## wildfilee

Hmmm, seems that nobody has been authenticating since May 9th!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

celestial605 said:


> Hi, hope there's someone here authenticating! I'm new to the site and would very much appreciate help with these Reva flats. http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...&otn=21&pmod=170840148751&ps=54#ht_4171wt_932 Thank you!



Those are real.

Sorry ladies, I usually pop in here and offer authentication on TB that I own (and  I own a lot) but work has been crazy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

wildfilee said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch tote for me.  Bought on ebay and the seller said tag was cut to prevent return to Neiman Marcus last call (which I know is not unusual these days).  I just want to make sure.  Thank you so much!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261021516009?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649



Real!  I have a similar one in a different pattern.  Gorgeous!


----------



## wildfilee

Hi Duke Princess, I'll repost so you don't have to look for it.  Just need to know if this seems authentic.  Thanks so much!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261021516009...84.m1559.l2649


----------



## Dukeprincess

youradium said:


> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch amy pump for me?  I kinda feel the bottom of the shoes are too thin that u can feel almost everything on the ground..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261005508934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks a looooottttttt



I have these Amy pumps and these are real.


----------



## bona cute

hi everyone... i'm new in with tory burch,and i really want this shoes,could anyone please help me to authenticate this shoes... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3f17b24d49#ht_500wt_922
actually i want the new one,but this seller doesn't give the real picture,what do you think? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...Shoes&var=&hash=item41654923d3#ht_1901wt_1187
thank you so much


----------



## Dukeprincess

bona cute said:


> hi everyone... i'm new in with tory burch,and i really want this shoes,could anyone please help me to authenticate this shoes...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3f17b24d49#ht_500wt_922
> actually i want the new one,but this seller doesn't give the real picture,what do you think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...Shoes&var=&hash=item41654923d3#ht_1901wt_1187
> thank you so much



Real on the first and I wouldn't buy just seeing a stock photo.


----------



## bona cute

thank you so much dukeprincess,yeah you are right...


----------



## becominobsessed

bona cute said:
			
		

> hi everyone... i'm new in with tory burch,and i really want this shoes,could anyone please help me to authenticate this shoes...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-SOPHIE-Leopard-Calf-Fabric-Wedge-Shoes-Size-7-/270980500809?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f17b24d49#ht_500wt_922
> actually i want the new one,but this seller doesn't give the real picture,what do you think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-SOPHIE-LEOPARD-ANIMAL-PRINT-GOLD-LOGO-WEDGES-PUMPS-SHOES-US-7-9-/280872166355?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item41654923d3#ht_1901wt_1187
> thank you so much



Ask the 2nd seller for original photos. Also in the event they are fakes, you're protected by BOTH eBay & PayPal.


----------



## bona cute

thank you so much becominobsessed...


----------



## OolilredoO

Can someone please help me to authenticate this Amanda Shopper? I'm not sure why this one's hardware is in gold while the Tory Burch website had this black one only with silver hardware...


----------



## Nolia

Tory Burch Reva Flats

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tory-Burch-CL...ht_3290wt_1396

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tory-Burch-Re...#ht_570wt_1163


----------



## xhandee

can someone authenticate this flats for me? please? 
thank you in advance!


----------



## Fittis

Can someone please authenticate these shoes?  
http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/tory-burch-mustat-reva-ballerinakengat-koko-38--uudet/222590394

Thanks!


----------



## wliu

Can someone please authenticate these Amy pumps for me? Have been wanting these for a long time but joy sure if these are real. Many many thanks!!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200739312718&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=77631339508


----------



## Elbby

hi ladies!
I am new to this forum. I just wanted to ask you guys for your opinion on a TB bag i just bought. I bought the nylon ella black tote and it is simply amazing, thing is i bought it off a ebay so i am a bit iffy about the bag. I notice that everything is perfectly fine but the outside buttons i see are plain, online i see that they have some imprints on it? can't catch what it says though, Please let me know if my bag is real or fake or old! Thanks


----------



## BagLover79

Hello All. I purchased this wallet from a consignment shop and worry that it is not authentic. Can you please help. Thanks!


----------



## k1ss

http://www.toryburchoutletv.net/faq.html

is this an authentic Tory ?


----------



## becominobsessed

k1ss said:
			
		

> http://www.toryburchoutletv.net/faq.html
> 
> is this an authentic Tory ?



Everything on this site is fake. This is not a real Tory Burch site.


----------



## prettymeirou89

Hello ladies, me too, I'm only new in Tory Burch stuff.. I was once fooled by an ebay seller for almost 150 bucks! $195 is the store retail price of metallic reva (quiet close to store price) so for me it's not worth it to get a fake one. Btw, here's some pic:










Your help will be much appreciated!! Ty


----------



## polarfizz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...ps=63&clkid=9129552588633527469#ht_777wt_1330

is this authentic? Thanks


----------



## milenboy

becominobsessed said:


> Everything on this site is fake. This is not a real Tory Burch site.


I agree...


----------



## Bag.is.love

Hi, guys! I need your help.  Can u please help me authenticate this seller's toy burch bags in this site. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...51.200622506625152&type=1&bef=418082364879164

I'm eyeing at the double zip. Thank you!


----------



## polarfizz

Hi can anyone authenticate the ebay link I sent before?


----------



## cpadajar

Hi guys, can you please authenticate this Tory Burch bag. My friend purchased it from a seller (JAIMIE'S OBSESSION) in Solenad, Nuvali Bazaar and they claim that the bag was authentic although we are not sure of its authenticity because of some comments we received from friends who owns  TB products. Thanks for the help


----------



## cpadajar

cpadajar said:
			
		

> hi guys, can you please authenticate this tory burch bag. My friend purchased it from a seller (jaimie's obsession) in solenad, nuvali bazaar and they claim that the bag was authentic although we are not sure of its authenticity because of some comments we received from friends who owns  tb products. Thanks for the help


----------



## cpadajar

cpadajar said:
			
		

> hi guys, can you please authenticate this tory burch bag. My friend purchased it from a seller (jaimie's obsession) in solenad, nuvali bazaar and they claim that the bag was authentic although we are not sure of its authenticity because of some comments we received from friends who owns  tb products. Thanks for the help


----------



## cpadajar

cpadajar said:
			
		

> hi guys, can you please authenticate this tory burch bag. My friend purchased it from a seller (jaimie's obsession) in solenad, nuvali bazaar and they claim that the bag was authentic although we are not sure of its authenticity because of some comments we received from friends who owns  tb products. Thanks for the help


----------



## cpadajar

here are more accurate photos of the bag. i hope you guys can help us authenticate this bag. thank you in advance


----------



## reddragon

cpadajar said:


> View attachment 1779809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779818


 
FAKE look at the stiches....


----------



## seeminglysweet

Robinson Satchel
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...399?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33783ded0f

TIA!


----------



## gracious127

Hi, can anyone help to Authentic this Tory Burch Robinson Double zip Bag? Its in Blue color. 

This is my first tory burch robinson bag which i purchased from Spree hence i would like to find out is it genuine.

The goldware doesnt look real to me And i did a close up shot for the Zip part, at the side of it, there is wording "YKK" is it right to have that? 

Also, the smell of the bag not much of leather but alittle rubber smell. 

Hope to hear reply soon  Thank you.


----------



## zoekarliet

hi,maybe you can also help me with this one? thanks so much!http://www.thetopmall.com/?product-1060-index.html


----------



## margaritaxmix

I've asked for more photos but was this tote ever in production by Tory Burch??


----------



## gracious127

Hi all, is this bag authentic? as i dont see Pink often

http://www.eranzi.com/products/robinson-satchel-2


----------



## milenboy

http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April 2012 BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg
http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ40QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170426.jpg
http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ41QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170425.jpg
http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ42QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170423.jpg
http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ43QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170422.jpg
http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ44QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170421.jpg
http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ47QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170418.jpg


----------



## becominobsessed

gracious127 said:
			
		

> Hi all, is this bag authentic? as i dont see Pink often
> 
> http://www.eranzi.com/products/robinson-satchel-2



I never trust a site that doesn't have a phone number you can call, only an email address. I don't believe they list a physical address either.


----------



## gracious127

How about this ebay sites:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300741738228&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## becominobsessed

gracious127 said:
			
		

> How about this ebay sites:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300741738228&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



eBay is a little different. You have buyer protection with eBay which at least gives you ease when shopping. This seller accepts returns in the event you purchase & it's not to your satisfaction.


----------



## chelogs

hi can someone help me authenticate these shoes ? im not good on shoes dats y i need ur help .. thank u !!


----------



## Alicein

I really like the style of the Ambrose Tory Burch shoes and would really like to own a pair. But since I live in Europe and Tory Burch don't ship here I'm trying to find a apir on eBay. I'm wondering if these from ebay are authentic, can someone please help me? http://www.ebay.com/itm/290708909022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Alicein

I'm also wondering about these sellers, about the same shoe: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180734258015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 and http://www.ebay.com/itm/160844700998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kobi0279

hello, can you please help me authenticate this TB ella bag from this ebay seller. your help is very much appreciated, thank you in advance.

Item Name: Tory Burch Ella Bag
Item Number:261068667525
Seller Name: urwbaggie
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Super-HO...?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cc8e7ba85#ht_3892wt_1130


----------



## becominobsessed

kobi0279 said:
			
		

> hello, can you please help me authenticate this TB ella bag from this ebay seller. your help is very much appreciated, thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Ella Bag
> Item Number:261068667525
> Seller Name: urwbaggie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Super-HOT-tory-burch-ELLA-BAG-BLACK-combine-shipping-/261068667525?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cc8e7ba85#ht_3892wt_1130



I don't trust this one because they are using stock photos. Also, I believe it will ship from Singapore. Lastly, this particular bag does NOT come with a dust bag (they show a picture of a dust bag).. I would stay away from this one!!


----------



## bang01

Please can someone authenticate this for me?
I dunno if this is real

http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc377/Amgine01/P1060055.jpg

http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc377/Amgine01/P1060057.jpg

http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc377/Amgine01/P1060058.jpg
the zipper is YKK

Thanks


----------



## chelogs

hi bang01! what is the name of the bag ? is that ella nylon tote ?


----------



## gracious127

bang01 said:


> Please can someone authenticate this for me?
> I dunno if this is real
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc377/Amgine01/P1060055.jpg
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc377/Amgine01/P1060057.jpg
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc377/Amgine01/P1060058.jpg
> the zipper is YKK
> 
> Thanks



If you were saying the zipper is "YKK" at the side, i dont really trust that its Authentic, i have one double zip bag with "YKK" at the side of the zip too and its not Authentic after verifying with various parties. Pretty sad over it so its better you do more research when purchase online. Btw, where do you saw this bag? a website or blog?


----------



## kobi0279

becominobsessed said:


> I don't trust this one because they are using stock photos. Also, I believe it will ship from Singapore. Lastly, this particular bag does NOT come with a dust bag (they show a picture of a dust bag).. I would stay away from this one!!



thank you so much


----------



## bang01

chelogs said:
			
		

> hi bang01! what is the name of the bag ? is that ella nylon tote ?



A jaden convertible tote


----------



## bang01

gracious127 said:
			
		

> If you were saying the zipper is "YKK" at the side, i dont really trust that its Authentic, i have one double zip bag with "YKK" at the side of the zip too and its not Authentic after verifying with various parties. Pretty sad over it so its better you do more research when purchase online. Btw, where do you saw this bag? a website or blog?



Huhuhu.... I bought it already


----------



## gracious127

bang01 said:


> Huhuhu.... I bought it already



( its okay, probably you can ask the seller to produce you with an original or photocopy receipt to verify.


----------



## cpadajar

cpadajar said:
			
		

> here are more accurate photos of the bag. i hope you guys can help us authenticate this bag. thank you in advance



aside from the stitches, what are the other factors o look at. the seller still insist that this bag is authentic


----------



## bang01

gracious127 said:


> ( its okay, probably you can ask the seller to produce you with an original or photocopy receipt to verify.



Ok. Thanks! gracious


----------



## BABYSKY

xhandee said:


> can someone authenticate this flats for me? please?
> thank you in advance!




I have the same type of flats... REAL


----------



## BABYSKY

Fittis said:


> Can someone please authenticate these shoes?
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/tory-burch-mustat-reva-ballerinakengat-koko-38--uudet/222590394
> 
> Thanks!



 - - Classic! - Real!!!


----------



## BABYSKY

BagLover79 said:


> Hello All. I purchased this wallet from a consignment shop and worry that it is not authentic. Can you please help. Thanks!



 - - Real. I have the same zippy wallet.  and have been buddies for quite some time now


----------



## BABYSKY

wliu said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Amy pumps for me? Have been wanting these for a long time but joy sure if these are real. Many many thanks!!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200739312718&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=77631339508



--so sorry for being away for quite sometime. I had to re-create another TPF Login name as my busted EX deleted my previous TPF account. 

Anyway, regarding the Amy pumps,, As i have said before, please please ask for a bigger photo. I can't tell if that one is real. photo is so small.


----------



## BABYSKY

prettymeirou89 said:


> Hello ladies, me too, I'm only new in Tory Burch stuff.. I was once fooled by an ebay seller for almost 150 bucks! $195 is the store retail price of metallic reva (quiet close to store price) so for me it's not worth it to get a fake one. Btw, here's some pic:
> 
> View attachment 1750161
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750163
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750162
> 
> 
> Your help will be much appreciated!! Ty




 - - Hello there! It would be nice if you could provide a photo of the sole. Thanks!


----------



## yoonum

Can someone authenticate these shoes? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25110732249...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## naktumaktu

I saw it on ebay and have no idea if its authentic or fake. Please help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120957782325


----------



## patrickntoni

naktumaktu said:


> I saw it on ebay and have no idea if its authentic or fake. Please help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120957782325



Fake....from Singapore.  Read the discription and you see the English is very poor.


----------



## Sadie508

I have a feeling this is not authentic!?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAISEY-CROS...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9b79939#ht_500wt_1147


----------



## naktumaktu

Thanks alot.


----------



## polarfizz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...08340&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&#ht_777wt_1330

Can someone help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance =)


----------



## BABYSKY

k1ss said:


> http://www.toryburchoutletv.net/faq.html
> 
> is this an authentic Tory ?



 - -I'm so sorry K1ss. It's not.


----------



## BABYSKY

k1ss said:


> http://www.toryburchoutletv.net/faq.html
> 
> is this an authentic Tory ?





becominobsessed said:


> Everything on this site is fake. This is not a real Tory Burch site.





milenboy said:


> I agree...



 - - Need I say more... it's not. Sorry.


----------



## BABYSKY

polarfizz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...ps=63&clkid=9129552588633527469#ht_777wt_1330
> 
> is this authentic? Thanks



 - - Yes


----------



## BABYSKY

polarfizz said:


> Hi can anyone authenticate the ebay link I sent before?



- - Hello, I just replied on it.


----------



## chelogs

hi babysky can u authenticate the reva jelly that i posted on page 26 of this thread?thanks!!


----------



## dkxo

Hello, could someone please authenticate these? TIA 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ory-Burch-brand-new-size-6-W0QQAdIdZ398333224

I have been trying to find a similiar model online to compare these ones too but no luck! 

Im a little worried since the sizing is in European (35) and I think that TB is supposed to be sized in US (8M, 9M, etc) as well the dimensions the seller gave a quite big for a size 35

Thanks!


----------



## summertumble

Hi, are these authentic Tory Burch Robinson double zip totes? Thanks!

1st:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180937803736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_522wt_1141


2nd:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/TORY-BURCH-R...ltDomain_211&hash=item4168efee9b#ht_500wt_922


----------



## sweetdreamer16

just wondering if these are real 

1:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15087036570...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_1082wt_1102

2:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15087000691...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_2281wt_1379


TIA


----------



## nycgal32

Hello. I am thinking about bidding on an auction but want to make sure it is real. Seller does not have any feedback. She states that it is new but she doesn't have any dustbag or tags. Please look at the auction and let me know before I decide to bid. Thanks in advance. I appreciate it! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076956976...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## nycgal32

Hello. I am thinking about bidding on an auction but want to make sure it is real. Seller does not have any feedback. She states that it is new but she doesn't have any dustbag or tags. Please look at the auction and let me know before I decide to bid. Thanks in advance. I appreciate it! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076956976...84.m1423.l2649 






 Hello. I am thinking about bidding on an auction but want to make sure it is real. Seller does not have any feedback. She states that it is new but she doesn't have any dustbag or tags. Please look at the auction and let me know before I decide to bid. Thanks in advance. I appreciate it! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076956976...84.m1423.l2649 ​


----------



## nycgal32

Hello. I am thinking about bidding on an auction but want to make sure it is real. Seller does not have any feedback. She states that it is new but she doesn't have any dustbag or tags. Please look at the auction and let me know before I decide to bid. Thanks in advance. I appreciate it! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076956976...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## elibaby

Hi! Could you kindly authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Tote for me? It's beautiful!

Thanks!

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...robinson&event=Search+Ranking,Position,2-1,21


----------



## missgrace75

Hi All, beware of this seller http://luxuryaddicts.wordpress.com/ as i have purchased a non-authentic Tory burch bag. I have already made report on her. I am not too sure if the seller only selling counterfeit TB Bags as he/she also selling other brands but no matter what, Pls do check more details before you make any purchases from this seller.


----------



## BABYSKY

cpadajar said:


> Hi guys, can you please authenticate this Tory Burch bag. My friend purchased it from a seller (JAIMIE'S OBSESSION) in Solenad, Nuvali Bazaar and they claim that the bag was authentic although we are not sure of its authenticity because of some comments we received from friends who owns  TB products. Thanks for the help





cpadajar said:


> View attachment 1779795




Hello! Real! I have a similar one in a different color.  Mine is in Navy. Its a TB Jaden Tote. Pretty and cute!


----------



## BABYSKY

Hello again - - All of these look real to me. This bag has been released sometime 2010 and got mine from Nordstrom rack. I looked at the markings on my bag, and they are the same. Seems like the owner wore these a number of times and wore down the leather.




cpadajar said:


> here are more accurate photos of the bag. i hope you guys can help us authenticate this bag. thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 1780590
> 
> View attachment 1780591
> 
> View attachment 1780593
> 
> View attachment 1780595
> 
> View attachment 1780597
> 
> View attachment 1780600
> 
> View attachment 1780599
> 
> View attachment 1780601
> 
> View attachment 1780602
> 
> View attachment 1780604
> 
> View attachment 1780605
> 
> View attachment 1780606
> 
> View attachment 1780607
> 
> View attachment 1780610
> 
> View attachment 1780608
> 
> View attachment 1780611
> 
> View attachment 1780609


----------



## BABYSKY

reddragon said:


> FAKE look at the stiches....



Hello reddragon - You do not base the authenticity of the product merely on the stitch alone because I have a purse that have uneven stitching which have been bought from an official retailer of TB. 
And if I may say, it is really very sad that the quality of their products had decline over the years. And based on the reviews that I've read, their quality this days really seems to be hit or miss.


----------



## BABYSKY

seeminglysweet said:


> Robinson Satchel
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...399?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33783ded0f
> 
> TIA!



Real - - love the burgundy - maroonish color haha!


----------



## BABYSKY

gracious127 said:


> Hi, can anyone help to Authentic this Tory Burch Robinson Double zip Bag? Its in Blue color.
> 
> This is my first tory burch robinson bag which i purchased from Spree hence i would like to find out is it genuine.
> 
> The goldware doesnt look real to me And i did a close up shot for the Zip part, at the side of it, there is wording "YKK" is it right to have that?
> 
> Also, the smell of the bag not much of leather but alittle rubber smell.
> 
> Hope to hear reply soon  Thank you.



Hello gracious - -  the attachment have been removed/deleted. can't see it...


----------



## BABYSKY

margaritaxmix said:


> I've asked for more photos but was this tote ever in production by Tory Burch??



 - - This is the first time that I saw this style -  Yes, please do ask for some more photos


----------



## BABYSKY

gracious127 said:


> Hi all, is this bag authentic? as i dont see Pink often
> 
> http://www.eranzi.com/products/robinson-satchel-2




Hello gracious127, Im sorry I cannot tell. I cannot just say anything about it by just seeing a stock photo...


----------



## BABYSKY

milenboy said:


> http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April 2012 BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg
> http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ40QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170426.jpg
> http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ41QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170425.jpg
> http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ42QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170423.jpg
> http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ43QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170422.jpg
> http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ44QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170421.jpg
> http://s1147.photobucket.com/albums/o547/milenboy/April%202012%20BAGS/?action=view&current=P4170427.jpg#!oZZ47QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1147.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo547%2Fmilenboy%2FApril%25202012%2520BAGS%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DP4170418.jpg




Hello milenboy, I see a lot of red flags. Im afraid it's not real. What gave it away was the interior lining and the hardware...sorry.


----------



## BABYSKY

becominobsessed said:


> I never trust a site that doesn't have a phone number you can call, only an email address. I don't believe they list a physical address either.



I strongly agree!!


----------



## BABYSKY

chelogs said:


> hi can someone help me authenticate these shoes ? im not good on shoes dats y i need ur help .. thank u !!





Hello chelogs - I have not seen these type of TB Jellies before. It might have been released way way before or these style have been released in some countries only.


----------



## BABYSKY

Alicein said:


> I really like the style of the Ambrose Tory Burch shoes and would really like to own a pair. But since I live in Europe and Tory Burch don't ship here I'm trying to find a apir on eBay. I'm wondering if these from ebay are authentic, can someone please help me? http://www.ebay.com/itm/290708909022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



hello - it is realllllll


----------



## BABYSKY

Alicein said:


> I'm also wondering about these sellers, about the same shoe: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180734258015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 and http://www.ebay.com/itm/160844700998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hello Alicein - - Real on the first. On the second one, I don't know.. I have this feeling that the seller wore these more than twice and wore down the logo.


----------



## BABYSKY

kobi0279 said:


> hello, can you please help me authenticate this TB ella bag from this ebay seller. your help is very much appreciated, thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Ella Bag
> Item Number:261068667525
> Seller Name: urwbaggie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Super-HO...?pt=Wallet&hash=item3cc8e7ba85#ht_3892wt_1130



Hello Kobi0279, I'm not sure if it's the flash of the seller's camera which gives me the reason to doubt. Anywho, If you really want the bag, please ask the seller to send you another photo focusing on the Logo (minus the camera flush). Then please post it again here so we can make the final judgement.


----------



## BABYSKY

bang01 said:


> Please can someone authenticate this for me?
> I dunno if this is real
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc377/Amgine01/P1060055.jpg
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc377/Amgine01/P1060057.jpg
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc377/Amgine01/P1060058.jpg
> the zipper is YKK
> 
> Thanks





bang01 said:


> A jaden convertible tote






Hello Bang01 - -  Fantastic bag. Not sure about its line though, it's not actually a Jaden convertible tote.


----------



## nycgal32

Hi Everyone!
I posted a couple of days ago about a bag on Ebay that I am "watching".  I am thinking about bidding on an auction but want to make sure it is real. Seller does not have any feedback. She states that it is new but she doesn't have any dustbag or tags. Please look at the auction and let me know before I decide to bid. Thanks in advance. I appreciate it!  I would appreciate any feedback anyone can give me since there is only 2 days left on the auction!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076956976...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## kobi0279

BABYSKY said:


> Hello Kobi0279, I'm not sure if it's the flash of the seller's camera which gives me the reason to doubt. Anywho, If you really want the bag, please ask the seller to send you another photo focusing on the Logo (minus the camera flush). Then please post it again here so we can make the final judgement.



thank you so much


----------



## chelogs

hi kindly authenticate this tory burch robinson double zip .. thanks!!


----------



## chelogs

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> Hello chelogs - I have not seen these type of TB Jellies before. It might have been released way way before or these style have been released in some countries only.



thanks babysky  i have one more to authenticate , the tory burch robinson double zip .. i posted the pictures  thank you again!!


----------



## BABYSKY

cpadajar said:


> aside from the stitches, what are the other factors o look at. the seller still insist that this bag is authentic



Hello cpadajar - -The bag is real my dear,pls. be gentle with the seller, LOL!  As I have mentioned earlier, please do not fret over the stitches alone. I have the same bag (which was bought from an accredited retail store), and just the same, the stitches are horrible.... I mean, Im a big fan of TB and I know that because the bags at TB are very cute and timeless looking- however, I have also faced the fact that as the time passes by, the quality of their products are not that solid anymore. So if we base it on practicality, it is not really worth to shell off hundreds and hundreds of dollars over a sub- standard quality.  However, if you love the bag and are comfortable with the price point,  I would say, you get it. That being said, I think that people should love what they buy and should be comfortable in wearing it. If you don't love something and are having second thoughts about it, then one should pass on it.

P.S - - I have attached screen shots of a product from accredited shops of TBs. You will be as surprised as I am with the stitches. (And these are website photos my dear) Some are similar to the photos which you highlighted ( leather, stitches, hardware etc).. so stay calm and carry on &#9786; &#9786; &#9786; 

Hope the above helped.


----------



## BABYSKY

yoonum said:


> Can someone authenticate these shoes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25110732249...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287



Hello yoonum - it's real. But yes, I can see that the shoes has signs that the seller has previously used it already.


----------



## BABYSKY

naktumaktu said:


> I saw it on ebay and have no idea if its authentic or fake. Please help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120957782325



Hello Nuktumaktu - please be careful. I have seen the same pictures before. It has been used by another seller from Ebay(SG). Our dear TPFer here have already asked that photos to be authenticated previously.  Here's the link of the other seller who is using the same photos (http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Super-HOT...ht_3892wt_1130) Goodluck!


----------



## BABYSKY

Sadie508 said:


> I have a feeling this is not authentic!?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAISEY-CROS...WH_Handbags&hash=item27c9b79939#ht_500wt_1147




Hello Sadie508 - - it's is real!  I actually love that kind in moonstone color


----------



## missgrace75

chelogs said:


> hi kindly authenticate this tory burch robinson double zip .. thanks!!



Hello, where do you purchased this TB bag? Does it come with a Swing tag? I have also bought a fake one previously and the Zip part also have the "YKK" sign. (  I do not dare to bring it out so I have bought myself an Authentic one on Toryburch.com. When i compared the 2 bags, the material, texture and smell of the leather are different.


----------



## BABYSKY

dkxo said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate these? TIA
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ory-Burch-brand-new-size-6-W0QQAdIdZ398333224
> 
> I have been trying to find a similiar model online to compare these ones too but no luck!
> 
> Im a little worried since the sizing is in European (35) and I think that TB is supposed to be sized in US (8M, 9M, etc) as well the dimensions the seller gave a quite big for a size 35
> 
> Thanks!



Hello dkxo, Im sorry, I have not seen it either...


----------



## BABYSKY

summertumble said:


> Hi, are these authentic Tory Burch Robinson double zip totes? Thanks!
> 
> 1st:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/180937803736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_522wt_1141
> 
> 
> 2nd:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/TORY-BURCH-R...ltDomain_211&hash=item4168efee9b#ht_500wt_922




Hello summertumble, the 2nd is real. If you could ask from the 1st seller a clearer version of the photos. I cannot tell as of the moment. Thanks!


----------



## BABYSKY

sweetdreamer16 said:


> just wondering if these are real
> 
> 1:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15087036570...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_1082wt_1102
> 
> 2:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15087000691...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_2281wt_1379
> 
> 
> TIA




Hello Sweetdreamer16 - -  Yes yes yes! both are real


----------



## sweetdreamer16

BABYSKY said:


> Hello Sweetdreamer16 - -  Yes yes yes! both are real



aww thanks so much for your help babysky! =)


----------



## BABYSKY

Hello Kobi0279, I'm not sure if it's the flash of the seller's camera which gives me the reason to doubt. Anywho, If you really want the bag, please ask the seller to send you another photo focusing on the Logo (minus the camera flush). Then please post it again here so we can make the final judgement.



kobi0279 said:


> thank you so much



You are welcome. (and sorry, i meant flash, not "flush" haha!


----------



## BABYSKY

chelogs said:


> thanks babysky  i have one more to authenticate , the tory burch robinson double zip .. i posted the pictures  thank you again!!




Im seing some red flags chelogs. But for us to be sure, may I ask you to take  photos of the bag in broad daylight. Please do not zoom out too much your settings please. Just a normal zoom would do. Thanks!


----------



## nycgal32

No one responded to my post about the Tory burch auction on EBay that is ending soon. Am I doing something wrong that no one responded? Please help. It would none greatly appreciated.


----------



## naktumaktu

BABYSKY said:


> Hello Nuktumaktu - please be careful. I have seen the same pictures before. It has been used by another seller from Ebay(SG). Our dear TPFer here have already asked that photos to be authenticated previously. Here's the link of the other seller who is using the same photos (http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Super-HOT...ht_3892wt_1130) Goodluck!


 

Hi Babysky,

Thank you so much.


----------



## naktumaktu

nycgal32 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I posted a couple of days ago about a bag on Ebay that I am "watching". I am thinking about bidding on an auction but want to make sure it is real. Seller does not have any feedback. She states that it is new but she doesn't have any dustbag or tags. Please look at the auction and let me know before I decide to bid. Thanks in advance. I appreciate it! I would appreciate any feedback anyone can give me since there is only 2 days left on the auction!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076956976...84.m1423.l2649


 
Not able to view the link. It says the link has been removed.


----------



## nycgal32

Hi Naktumaktu!
Not sure why the link did not work but here it is again:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...1191043719089214471&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&

If the link does not work, the item number is  261076956976
I would appreciate any info you can give me since there is not that much time left on the listing. Thanks so much!


----------



## becominobsessed

naktumaktu said:
			
		

> I saw it on ebay and have no idea if its authentic or fake. Please help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120957782325



I know I'm really late in responding but this bag is FAKE & all bags they sell are fakes.


----------



## becominobsessed

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> Hello Nuktumaktu - please be careful. I have seen the same pictures before. It has been used by another seller from Ebay(SG). Our dear TPFer here have already asked that photos to be authenticated previously.  Here's the link of the other seller who is using the same photos (http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Super-HOT...ht_3892wt_1130) Goodluck!



Agree. DO NOT BUY TORY BURCH FROM SINGAPORE OR CHINA. Also, I own several Ellas bought at Bloomingdales & Tory Burch and none came with a dust bag. Also several sellers are using the same pics which leads me to believe that the  same seller is selling under several names.


----------



## naktumaktu

becominobsessed said:


> Agree. DO NOT BUY TORY BURCH FROM SINGAPORE OR CHINA. Also, I own several Ellas bought at Bloomingdales & Tory Burch and none came with a dust bag. Also several sellers are using the same pics which leads me to believe that the same seller is selling under several names.


 
You maybe right, it must be the same seller who is selling under several names. We've got be cautious of these sellers.


----------



## BABYSKY

nycgal32 said:
			
		

> Hi Naktumaktu!
> Not sure why the link did not work but here it is again:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BURCH-AMANDA-FOLD-OVER-MESSENGER-/261076956976?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1191043719089214471%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26
> 
> If the link does not work, the item number is  261076956976
> I would appreciate any info you can give me since there is not that much time left on the listing. Thanks so much!



Hello there! I actually replied on it earlier, i juat failed to hit the send button... My bad  .... Anyway, I hate to burst the bubbles... But it ia not real... So sorry...


----------



## BABYSKY

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> Hello Nuktumaktu - please be careful. I have seen the same pictures before. It has been used by another seller from Ebay(SG). Our dear TPFer here have already asked that photos to be authenticated previously.  Here's the link of the other seller who is using the same photos (http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Super-HOT...ht_3892wt_1130) Goodluck!






			
				becominobsessed said:
			
		

> Agree. DO NOT BUY TORY BURCH FROM SINGAPORE OR CHINA. Also, I own several Ellas bought at Bloomingdales & Tory Burch and none came with a dust bag. Also several sellers are using the same pics which leads me to believe that the  same seller is selling under several names.






			
				naktumaktu said:
			
		

> You maybe right, it must be the same seller who is selling under several names. We've got be cautious of these sellers.



---- or better yet, it might be a different seller as well. There is a great possibility that these sellers are just grabbing photos from one another. They post it to their accounts then claim it as their own so they could re-sell the products without shelling off cash as their capital...


----------



## nycgal32

Great - thanks. I thought it might not be real.  I just had a gut feeling. The inside of the bag when I zoomed in looked a bit shady.  Plus I hate buying handbags off of Ebay if the seller does not have the receipt or dustbag.  This seller also has no feedback so I was a little hesitant on it.

Thanks again - I appreciate it!


----------



## nycgal32

Thanks BabySky!
Just curious how you can tell this bag is fake?  Did you think the inside looked fake too?  I didn't like how the stitching looked or the picture of the zipper of the inside part.


----------



## nycgal32

Hi Babysky:
I need help authenticating this one as well.  
Seller has dustbag and has a good rating.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564bc14932

Item #:  370638145842
Any feedback on this listing as quickly as possible would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jangel709

lorihmatthews said:


> Hi! Please post in the shoe section of this site for an answer:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


I love Tori I have some red leather flats from her and they are adorable they had to be ordered  online! stores did not have them


----------



## Jangel709

BABYSKY said:


> ---- or better yet, it might be a different seller as well. There is a great possibility that these sellers are just grabbing photos from one another. They post it to their accounts then claim it as their own so they could re-sell the products without shelling off cash as their capital...


True, I do not trust any of those Ebay sellers!


----------



## hba123

My daughter received this as a gift.   Any opinions?  Thanks.
http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000082.jpg
http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000083.jpg
http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000084.jpg
http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000085.jpg
http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000086.jpg


----------



## lovemisa143

Hello, I am not sure of what style or name is this tory burch foldover clutch but can you please authenticate for me. I also do not have link for it because it is being sold by a family friend.


















Please let me know if it is authentic or not before I buy it, thank you so much


----------



## luvlvluv

Hey guys, sorry if this is not in the right section, but can someone please authenticate these Tory Burch Reba flats....the seller claims it's 100% authentic, but the price sounds too good to be true

http://www.ioffer.com/i/100-authentic-tory-burch-reva-ballerina-flat-black-508748662

Thank you!


----------



## babybluegirl

luvlvluv said:


> Hey guys, sorry if this is not in the right section, but can someone please authenticate these Tory Burch Reba flats....the seller claims it's 100% authentic, but the price sounds too good to be true
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/100-authentic-tory-burch-reva-ballerina-flat-black-508748662
> 
> Thank you!



ioffer.com is notorious for selling fake stuff.  don't buy from them.


----------



## luvlvluv

thanks babybluegirl! I had a feeling but I really want those flats! I guess I'm just going to wait till Bloomingdales has a F&F sale


----------



## KRHagen

I acted a little impulsively and made an offer on this bag thinking it would be turned down and I won. Can some one tell me if I made a big mistake? I think it is last years Robinson Envelope Clutch.  The bag is here. 

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## aeb09

Hi there - I am sorry if this bag has already been done. It was on my watch list last week and now I see it's either re-uploaded or something else happened.  I swear it's the same one.  Can someone please authenticate it?  Many thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110934938190

Or if you could authenticate this one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170895676802

Thanks again!


----------



## babybluegirl

luvlvluv said:


> thanks babybluegirl! I had a feeling but I really want those flats! I guess I'm just going to wait till Bloomingdales has a F&F sale



good luck with your hunt!  i have a ridiculously long list of things i want from Tory Burch but sigh, must think about my future as well


----------



## nikkisable

hi guyss, saw this bag on ebay, i just made a bid, could you guys please help me out authenticating the bag please,, 

here's the link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110938276885?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/AUTHENTIC-TO...A==/$(KGrHqF,!iUF!p-YzL0hBQMY6-7(P!~~60_3.JPG

tia ladies xx


----------



## hyperion333

Hi Expert, I need help to identify this TORY BURCH wallet and bag

FIRST WALLET
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/14082012851.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/14082012851.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/14082012860.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/14082012853.jpg/

SECOND WALLET
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/73252864.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/32409638.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/95761751.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/32623892.jpg/

BAG (Tory Burch Nylon Ella Bag)
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/57472546.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/12193947.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/25088844.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/96357726.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/60463890.jpg/
For this bag, I can't find like this color at google, and if you compare it with another Ella Bag from Tory Burch website (http://www.toryburch.com/NYLON-ELLA-TOTE/50009811,default,pd.html). The interior bag is different. It's made me curious, soo please help me expert


----------



## shoprat

Is this an authentic website?
http://tboutlets.net/


----------



## Springroll

Hi there,
Wondering if someone can have a look at this bag - in particular, check out the dustbag.  The seller says the dustbag came with this tote, but I have never seen a dustbag like it before, leading me to believe that this might be a fake! 

Item Name:  Tory Burch Diaper Bag
Item #: 261089943855
Seller ID:  jhdr
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261089943855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

If someone could help, I would appreciate it!


----------



## becominobsessed

hyperion333 said:
			
		

> Hi Expert, I need help to identify this TORY BURCH wallet and bag
> 
> FIRST WALLET
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/14082012851.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/14082012851.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/14082012860.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/14082012853.jpg/
> 
> SECOND WALLET
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/73252864.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/32409638.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/95761751.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/32623892.jpg/
> 
> BAG (Tory Burch Nylon Ella Bag)
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/57472546.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/12193947.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/25088844.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/96357726.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/60463890.jpg/
> For this bag, I can't find like this color at google, and if you compare it with another Ella Bag from Tory Burch website (http://www.toryburch.com/NYLON-ELLA-TOTE/50009811,default,pd.html). The interior bag is different. It's made me curious, soo please help me expert



Here is the same bag on the Tory Burch website:  http://www.toryburch.com/Ella-Tote/31129990,default,pd.html?dwvar_31129990_color=511&start=7&q=Ella


----------



## kingak

Hello there,
I have already purchased the bag but just making sure that it is authentic:
Item Name: TORY BURCH AMANDA MESSENGER CROSSBODY SHOULDER HAND BAG SATCHEL MEDIUM LEATHER
Item #: 271046832208
Seller ID: sector7industry 
Link: http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayI...7JQjGEc3f3XvdZNd3%2F8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Thank you so much!


----------



## lingtsui

Hi ladies, 
I am not very familiar with Tory Burch.
I purchased this clutch off ebay and received it today.
Something just seems off about the leather, the logo, and the zippers.
Now I think it maybe a FAKE but I want to make sure before I start a claim.
Please help!!

Item name:Tory Burch Foldover Bag
Item #:251137110796
Seller ID:  mrsroberts!
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251137110796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AyahBnS

Hellooooo ! how are u guys ? I just signed in this website cause I saw this amazing thread and thought ud help me
Is this tory burch robinson bag authentic ?
Thanks xx 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.372517886150771.85563.128379207231308&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.368359676566592.84234.128379207231308&type=1


I reaaaallyyy hopee someone answers mee ssoooon  Im dyiiing forrr it


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

Hi guys. I'm asking for more pictures as I wrote this. But I bought a Tory bag on eBay. And then did some research to find this color was not the ones sold by Neiman Marcus. Seeing that this bag is an older style, I couldn't see the links anywhere else. And couldnt find this color in any picture searches. Could this be a fake one then? The seller is some what reputable, but has sold 2 fakes in the past. So I'm worried. I'll post pictures after I get them.

This is the link: http://******/Py94VA
Seller: jncshoppingusa
Name: Tory burch Audra in "taupe"
Number: 110942468685


----------



## avatar99

Hi I need help. Can any of the experts authenticate this torry burch shoes? I already bought them and they are in transit:

Item: Torry BUrch Suede black pump
Item # : 230840941463
seller : dlchoco
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230840941463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## jessielou910

Can someone please authenticate this wallet? Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180963428616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BABYSKY

lingtsui said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> I am not very familiar with Tory Burch.
> I purchased this clutch off ebay and received it today.
> Something just seems off about the leather, the logo, and the zippers.
> Now I think it maybe a FAKE but I want to make sure before I start a claim.
> Please help!!
> 
> Item name:Tory Burch Foldover Bag
> Item #:251137110796
> Seller ID:  mrsroberts!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251137110796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!



OMG!! Those are the TB's sold at the ladies Market when i was in HongKong... There is no such interior material like that..Its a major knock off... Im sorry..


----------



## BABYSKY

aeb09 said:
			
		

> Hi there - I am sorry if this bag has already been done. It was on my watch list last week and now I see it's either re-uploaded or something else happened.  I swear it's the same one.  Can someone please authenticate it?  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110934938190
> 
> Or if you could authenticate this one...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170895676802
> 
> Thanks again!



Im having doubts on the first photo. Please ask for more details. Such as photos of interior-- close up please,..

The second one on the other hand is authentic


----------



## BABYSKY

nikkisable said:
			
		

> hi guyss, saw this bag on ebay, i just made a bid, could you guys please help me out authenticating the bag please,,
> 
> here's the link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110938276885?sspagename=strk:mebidx:it&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/authentic-tory-burch-robinson-saffiano-mini-satchel-bag-blue-/00/s/ndg2wdy0oa==/$(kgrhqf,!iuf!p-yzl0hbqmy6-7(p!~~60_3.jpg
> 
> tia ladies xx



real


----------



## BABYSKY

Springroll said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> Wondering if someone can have a look at this bag - in particular, check out the dustbag.  The seller says the dustbag came with this tote, but I have never seen a dustbag like it before, leading me to believe that this might be a fake!
> 
> Item Name:  Tory Burch Diaper Bag
> Item #: 261089943855
> Seller ID:  jhdr
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261089943855?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> If someone could help, I would appreciate it!



Im sorry, the photo is not that clear... And yes, TBs doesn't have that kind of dust bags...


----------



## jessielou910

jessielou910 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this wallet? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180963428616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## brandyb11

Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch bag?


----------



## Raven3766

Could someone authenticate this Tory Burch wallet? Thank you so much....


----------



## first chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> are there fake Tory Burch items?


Yes, there are Tory fakes. I saw some on at a corner stand in Washington DC.


----------



## teachgirl789

Please authenticate this TB Clutch

Item Name: Tory Burch Clutch
Item #: 130761129634
Seller ID: jrenefashions 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130761129634?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## honey_bunny

Hi! Please authenticate. Thanks in advance.
Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Bow Leather Zip Coin Purse Key Chain Case FOB Bag
Item #: 180969367623
Seller ID: ready2wear4julie
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Tory-Bu...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item6fcd9951be


----------



## teachgirl789

Please authenticate these, please:

Item Name: AUTHENTIC Tory Burch Reva Clutch in Super Chic Blue NEW w/ TAGS! SALE!
Item #: 130762547648
Seller ID: urfashionista21
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/130762547648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Item Name:  TORY BURCH LOGO CLUTCH ~~NWT
Item #: 180969468283
Seller ID:  green54music
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/180969468283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Item Name: Tory Burch Reva Clutch Convertible bag   
Item #: 200816494083 
Seller ID:  lovepets911
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200816494083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Lilreddoor

Hi, can someone please authenticate this for me:

Tory Burch patent leather Eddie Bow ballet flats
http://rafnmom.multiply.com/product...tent-Leather-Eddie-Bow-Ballet-Flats-Royal-Tan

Thanks!


----------



## cathieH

Hi! Can someone please authenticate these bags for me.
Seller: the spoiled girl
Site: http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/THE-SPOILED-GIRL/447944220598
Product Listings:

http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com/products/listing/11884/Tory-Burch-Canvas-Small-Jaden-Tote-Yellow

http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com/products/listing/11883/Tory-Burch-Canvas-Small-Jaden-Tote-Blue

http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com/products/listing/11885/Tory-Burch-Canvas-Small-Jaden-Tote-Pink

Thanks!
Hirap kaseng makahanap ng feedback pero the site sponsors naman different blogs. 
The site sells different kid items & mommy items din but wala siyang twitter account.


----------



## avatar99

Hi. I just received my Torry Burch suede shoes today.  I bought them on ebay. But I think they are fake. Please help and authenticate them. Thank you.

Item - Torry Burch Black suede pumps
seller - dlchocho

I've attached some photos. Thanks


----------



## becominobsessed

avatar99 said:
			
		

> Hi. I just received my Torry Burch suede shoes today.  I bought them on ebay. But I think they are fake. Please help and authenticate them. Thank you.
> 
> Item - Torry Burch Black suede pumps
> seller - dlchocho
> 
> I've attached some photos. Thanks



Just from the box alone, I can tell they are fakes. The label on Tory's box is not like that. You should be able to return it for a FULL refund and you're covered under eBay's buyer protection since they are fakes.


----------



## becominobsessed

becominobsessed said:
			
		

> Just from the box alone, I can tell they are fakes. The label on Tory's box is not like that. You should be able to return it for a FULL refund and you're covered under eBay's buyer protection since they are fakes.



Hi. I just looked at your original posting of the eBay listing and YES these are definitely fakes. First of all they came from China. That's a red flag!! The soles are not authentic Tory Burch soles. Call eBay ASAP to get your money back!!


----------



## sokelly

^yup the box is so off, you should open a dispute on paypal immediately and get your money back


----------



## sokelly

teachgirl789 said:


> Please authenticate this TB Clutch
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Clutch
> Item #: 130761129634
> Seller ID: jrenefashions
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130761129634?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Thanks, in advance!


 
looks real to me especially the inner part


----------



## teachgirl789

sokelly said:


> looks real to me especially the inner part



Thanks for the response and your assistance, sadly I missed out on this treasure- the auction has now ended...


----------



## cathieH

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Jaden Canvass Tote bag for me please...

I just really want to be sure if it is a fake or not...

Thanks!


----------



## sokelly

^looks fake, do you have bigger pics or the link to the item?


----------



## avatar99

becominobsessed said:


> Just from the box alone, I can tell they are fakes. The label on Tory's box is not like that. You should be able to return it for a FULL refund and you're covered under eBay's buyer protection since they are fakes.



Thank you very much. I already opened a case on Ebay to get a full refund.


----------



## avatar99

becominobsessed said:


> Hi. I just looked at your original posting of the eBay listing and YES these are definitely fakes. First of all they came from China. That's a red flag!! The soles are not authentic Tory Burch soles. Call eBay ASAP to get your money back!!



Thank you for the help becominobsessed.


----------



## MamaFiona

Please authenticate this bag

Item Name: Tory Burch Bombe Bag
Item #: 130765576511
Seller ID: bellebrody
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130765576511?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## sokelly

MamaFiona said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Bombe Bag
> Item #: 130765576511
> Seller ID: bellebrody
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130765576511?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


 
it's fake, the logo is so fake


----------



## first chanel

becominobsessed said:


> Hi. I just looked at your original posting of the eBay listing and YES these are definitely fakes. First of all they came from China. That's a red flag!! The soles are not authentic Tory Burch soles. Call eBay ASAP to get your money back!!


I have had very good luck with Ebay buyer protection- refunded all my money for an item that came from China and was obviously a fake.


----------



## MamaFiona

sokelly said:


> it's fake, the logo is so fake


 
Thank you.


----------



## suzyh

Is this real? This is my first Tory Burch, and my first Saffiano leather bag. The material feels so heavy, and almost like nylon?!

I bought it on eBay because it was sold out on the TB site. I am now wondering if it's fake because I have never seen leather like this. It is a very well made fake if it is. Can anyone with a better eye than me give an opinion?

p.s. due to lighting the bag's color may look a bit off. It is a royal blue.


----------



## pretzel924

hi is this a real tory burch handbag? I just received it today but I couldn't find this model on their website. Please help!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...it1qtNkdtCUrihfDyTTCyjw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## suzyh

bump - anyone?


----------



## MamaFiona

Is this one real?

Item Name: Tory Burch Bombe Bag
Item #: 261092057167
Seller ID: firstchoice2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261092057167?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## sokelly

suzyh said:


> Is this real? This is my first Tory Burch, and my first Saffiano leather bag. The material feels so heavy, and almost like nylon?!
> 
> I bought it on eBay because it was sold out on the TB site. I am now wondering if it's fake because I have never seen leather like this. It is a very well made fake if it is. Can anyone with a better eye than me give an opinion?
> 
> p.s. due to lighting the bag's color may look a bit off. It is a royal blue.


 
it's real


----------



## suzyh

sokelly said:


> it's real



Thank you very much for your help :worthy:


----------



## Glamorous_

Is this real?

http://www.pursesgaga.com/tory-burch-amanda-dome-tote-brown-p-13178.html

TIA!


----------



## laydeexwinnie

hello can anyone please let me know if these revas are authentic ? thanks in advance!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221124203465?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## liz19

Hello! is this authentic? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/tory-burch-canvas-tote-bag-/230850530213


----------



## purse_lover1988

Can someone please verify these Tory Burch Sophie wedges for me? Thank you very much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221126205955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## g1192

Is this real guys? I just bought it and now thinking about it ... 

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...079049,605079052&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

You can see all the pictures on that site. 

http://feedback.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...d=-1&de=off&items=25&interval=0&mPg=97&page=2 seller's feedback


----------



## becominobsessed

purse_lover1988 said:
			
		

> Can someone please verify these Tory Burch Sophie wedges for me? Thank you very much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221126205955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I believe these are authentic.


----------



## cutejayeon

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-2012-Aut...6?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a7a00ddbe#ht_2239wt_922

Is this wallet real? Thanks


----------



## PalmTreeGal

Fake?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320938416579ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Seller says they are a sample.


----------



## BABYSKY

shoprat said:
			
		

> Is this an authentic website?
> http://tboutlets.net/



I'm sorry, no.


----------



## BABYSKY

jessielou910 said:
			
		

>



Yes. Real


----------



## LoooveLV

Is this authentic?  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...C-/280974714032?pt=Wallet&hash=item416b65e4b0


----------



## g1192

Can anyone help me? Thanks!




g1192 said:


> Is this real guys? I just bought it and now thinking about it ...
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...079049,605079052&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> You can see all the pictures on that site.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...d=-1&de=off&items=25&interval=0&mPg=97&page=2 seller's feedback


----------



## leanne_cire88

Hello, I recently bought this TB Robinson Double Zip Tote from an online seller. Honestly, I am not familiar with Saffiano leather and just like what suzyh said, it almost feels like "nylon" and the bag is quite heavy. Can the experts/anyone give me their opinion on this please?

*Thank you so much*!


----------



## gracious127

leanne_cire88 said:


> Hello, I recently bought this TB Robinson Double Zip Tote from an online seller. Honestly, I am not familiar with Saffiano leather and just like what suzyh said, it almost feels like "nylon" and the bag is quite heavy. Can the experts/anyone give me their opinion on this please?
> 
> *Thank you so much*!



Hello, where do you purchased it from? from which country?

Over at the Zip, is there "YKK" on it?


----------



## leanne_cire88

gracious127 said:


> Hello, where do you purchased it from? from which country?
> 
> Over at the Zip, is there "YKK" on it?


 

The bag is "made in China" and yes, the zip has "YKK" on it...  is it real? :wondering


----------



## poodpoodles

leanne_cire88 said:


> The bag is "made in China" and yes, the zip has "YKK" on it...  is it real? :wondering



The "YKK" is on the inner zip or the double zip? can you take a close shot on the outer zip? I have purchased a fake one before with "YKK" zips. In the end, i have purchased a real one and there is no YKK!

Do you purchased it from reputable seller or just from online spree or websites?

By the way, my Tory Burch is Made in China too so its fine.


----------



## leanne_cire88

poodpoodles said:


> The "YKK" is on the inner zip or the double zip? can you take a close shot on the outer zip? I have purchased a fake one before with "YKK" zips. In the end, i have purchased a real one and there is no YKK!
> 
> Do you purchased it from reputable seller or just from online spree or websites?
> 
> By the way, my Tory Burch is Made in China too so its fine.


 

I bought it from an online seller who also participates on weekend spree in our place. They also sell other bags like Longchamp, Michael Kors etc. The seller claims to have a direct contact with Tory Burch manufacturer in China and not those manufacturers who reproduce. :wondering

I checked the bag and all zips are marked with "YKK" (inner and outer zips) 

Did i get the real deal or is this just a well made fake bag? 

Thank you!


----------



## poodpoodles

leanne_cire88 said:


> I bought it from an online seller who also participates on weekend spree in our place. They also sell other bags like Longchamp, Michael Kors etc. The seller claims to have a direct contact with Tory Burch manufacturer in China and not those manufacturers who reproduce. :wondering
> 
> I checked the bag and all zips are marked with "YKK" (inner and outer zips)
> 
> Did i get the real deal or is this just a well made fake bag?
> 
> Thank you!



Where are you residing at? 

Most likely your bag is counterfeit product as for my real Tory Burch direct from boutique, it does not have "YKK" sign on the outer 2 zips but only the inner zip. 

Does your bag comes with receipt?


----------



## leanne_cire88

bought it from this seller: http://www.facebook.com/jaimiesobsessions.itsagirlthing?fref=ts *(Jaimie's Obsessions)*
who is based in Manila. They are into weekend bazaar now.. 

No receipt was provided, only hang tag and dust bag.  

Just had a chance to visit the TB boutique today and you are right.. only the inner zip has "YKK" :cry:

Sigh... i better contact the seller now and get a refund (i hope)... 

Thank you ladies for the help


----------



## leanne_cire88

cpadajar said:


> View attachment 1779795


 



BABYSKY said:


> Hello! Real! I have a similar one in a different color. Mine is in Navy. Its a TB Jaden Tote. Pretty and cute!


 



BABYSKY said:


> Hello again - - All of these look real to me. This bag has been released sometime 2010 and got mine from Nordstrom rack. I looked at the markings on my bag, and they are the same. Seems like the owner wore these a number of times and wore down the leather.


 


Just saw this... We (myself and cpadajar) bought from the same seller (Jaimie's Obsessions). Hers was authentic...  

:help:


----------



## Huttosv

Please help me figure out if this bag is real of fake! Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...277&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=251155175832&


----------



## jessiecalove032

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2575c99025

Thanks a lot!!!!!!


----------



## intrigue

Hello all,

I purchased these Reva flats and hope someone can help validate the authenticity. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pauii

poodpoodles said:
			
		

> Where are you residing at?
> 
> Most likely your bag is counterfeit product as for my real Tory Burch direct from boutique, it does not have "YKK" sign on the outer 2 zips but only the inner zip.
> 
> Does your bag comes with receipt?



My Double Zip's outer zippers also have "YKK" on them.


----------



## leanne_cire88

poodpoodles said:


> Where are you residing at?
> 
> Most likely your bag is counterfeit product as for my real Tory Burch direct from boutique, it does not have "YKK" sign on the outer 2 zips but only the inner zip.
> 
> Does your bag comes with receipt?


 

Hi, here's a photo of the outer zip...  
Bought it from this seller: http://www.facebook.com/jaimiesobses...lthing?fref=ts *(Jaimie's Obsessions)*. They are into weekend bazaar now.. 

No receipt was provided, only hang tag, dust bag and paper bag.  

Thank you.


----------



## leanne_cire88

pauii said:


> My Double Zip's outer zippers also have "YKK" on them.


 

Hi pauii, where did you buy them?


----------



## pauii

leanne_cire88 said:
			
		

> Hi pauii, where did you buy them?



From an online seller, as well. I buy all my bags from them. All of my purchases seemed fine, until my Double Zip. I was really disappointed because it was such a pretty bag. Then I got to read about other people's issue about the quality of the Double Zip, so I figured I wasn't alone and it was nothing but pure misfortune. :/ It never crossed my mind that it might be a knock-off.


----------



## gracious127

leanne_cire88 said:


> The bag is "made in China" and yes, the zip has "YKK" on it...  is it real? :wondering



Hi, recently i just purchased mine from a trusted ebay seller and its authentic (i also bought my Prada bag from her ^.^) The bag came with dustcover, swing tag and a plastic cover with a white sticker on it stating the style number, size, color id, color name and also a bar code ID matching with the tag as attached.

I had experienced a fake purchase a few months back from an online spree so i know the differences. Its also have "YKK" printed on the 2 outer zips. The scent of the leather and dust cover is different from my authentic one. It does not came with a tag and also no sticker pasted outside the plastic cover. (It was removed).

Does your tag stated clearly on the item information? maybe you can take picture and show it to me.

Also, the mirror attached is covered by a transparent protective sticker or its non clear type?

Below pictures are my new TB Double Zips  1 with Flash and 1 without. It is not extremely clear as i took it using a camera phone


----------



## nancdmd

Hi! I already posted this question on the chat thread and i'm thinking this would be a better venue...  does the mini ella tote always have the white inner lining?  The seller claims that the bag she's selling is authentic but when I asked for pictures of the inside of the bag, the lining is the same color as the outside which is magenta.  From the tory burch website, the inside lining is white.  One more thing, what are the legit colors of the mini ella tote with patent trim?  Thank you thank you!


----------



## Tiffixd

Hi ladies!  I have a pretty basic question about this ebay listing - has anyone ever seen neon orange lining in a Robinson Double-Zip Tote? It's the first thing I immediately noticed.  I've searched and searched a bunch of different blogs, but all the linings are cream-colored - the only sighting of orange lining is from Bergdorf Goodman - judging by the stock photos, it seems that BG was, at some point, selling the grey leather/orange lining combination.  At this point, only the "tan" color is left on the BG website! Thanks so much in advance for your help!

The Bergdorf Goodman link:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Tote-Handbags/prod73260060_cat246400_cat202700_/?index=97&cmCat=cat000000cat230300cat231003cat234606cat202700cat246400&isEditorial=false 

The e-bay listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180985887285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#rpdId


----------



## leanne_cire88

gracious127 said:


> Hi, recently i just purchased mine from a trusted ebay seller and its authentic (i also bought my Prada bag from her ^.^) The bag came with dustcover, swing tag and a plastic cover with a white sticker on it stating the style number, size, color id, color name and also a bar code ID matching with the tag as attached.
> 
> I had experienced a fake purchase a few months back from an online spree so i know the differences. Its also have "YKK" printed on the 2 outer zips. The scent of the leather and dust cover is different from my authentic one. It does not came with a tag and also no sticker pasted outside the plastic cover. (It was removed).
> 
> Does your tag stated clearly on the item information? maybe you can take picture and show it to me.
> 
> Also, the mirror attached is covered by a transparent protective sticker or its non clear type?
> 
> Below pictures are my new TB Double Zips  1 with Flash and 1 without. It is not extremely clear as i took it using a camera phone


 

Hi gracious127, the hang tag is incorrect... it actually states "stacked logo hobo" and the mirror is covered by a "non-clear" plastic... :cry:

The seller told me that they get the bags directly from the manufacturer in China in bulk order hence the tags had been incorrectly attached to the bags. :cry:

I'm honestly confused... the other member here got an authentic bag from the same seller i got my bag... the seller on the other hand and as expected is firm that their bag is authentic when I asked them couple of times before... 

Thanks.


----------



## gracious127

leanne_cire88 said:


> Hi gracious127, the hang tag is incorrect... it actually states "stacked logo hobo" and the mirror is covered by a "non-clear" plastic... :cry:
> 
> The seller told me that they get the bags directly from the manufacturer in China in bulk order hence the tags had been incorrectly attached to the bags. :cry:
> 
> I'm honestly confused... the other member here got an authentic bag from the same seller i got my bag... the seller on the other hand and as expected is firm that their bag is authentic when I asked them couple of times before...
> 
> Thanks.



I believe it is not Authentic, i do not think Tory Burch factory will incorrectly attached the tags to the bag. You may wish to read this page on counterfeit from Toryburch.com :http://www.toryburch.com/counterfeits-faq/content-counterfeit-faqs,default,pg.html

Definately the seller wouldnt admit that they are selling counterfeit item. Same as my case. You can send an email to Toryburch to let them know. The informations are in the link itself.


----------



## leanne_cire88

gracious127 said:
			
		

> I believe it is not Authentic, i do not think Tory Burch factory will incorrectly attached the tags to the bag. You may wish to read this page on counterfeit from Toryburch.com :http://www.toryburch.com/counterfeits-faq/content-counterfeit-faqs,default,pg.html
> 
> Definately the seller wouldnt admit that they are selling counterfeit item. Same as my case. You can send an email to Toryburch to let them know. The informations are in the link itself.



Sad... Will have to contact this seller (Jaimie's Obsessions) now for a refund..

Thanks for the help


----------



## g1192

Hi guys, can you help me with this purchase:

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0

You can see all the pictures on that site. 

http://feedback.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI...&mPg=97&page=2 seller's feedback

My pics:

http://i48.tinypic.com/1pxs1z.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/207nfbk.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/2mzk2v6.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/2d8mjs.jpg

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## avieira

Hi!
Im currently the high bidder on a tory burch robinson tote. can someone Authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221132212435?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648


----------



## Rachelle07

Hi! Pls. authenticate this Tory Burch Robinsons Saffiano Leather Tote in Orange. Thanks.


----------



## gracious127

Rachelle07 said:


> Hi! Pls. authenticate this Tory Burch Robinsons Saffiano Leather Tote in Orange. Thanks.



Hello, did you strike off the tag details or it is as shown by the seller? 

Any close ups on the outer zip? Thanks


----------



## Rachelle07

Hi! The tag details was stroke off by the seller.


----------



## leanne_cire88

Rachelle07 said:
			
		

> Hi! The tag details was stroke off by the seller.



Hi, does the "outer zip" got YKK on it? May I ask where did you buy the bag?


----------



## Rachelle07

No, the zippers don't have YKK on them. 

Here's the link of the ebay store: http://stores.ebay.ph/Krishna-Boutique


----------



## BABYSKY

brandyb11 said:
			
		

> Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch bag?



Hello can I see the inner lining of the bag... If you could please send a photo.. Thanks!


----------



## BABYSKY

Originally Posted by Swanky Mama Of Three
are there fake Tory Burch items?





			
				first chanel said:
			
		

> Yes, there are Tory fakes. I saw some on at a corner stand in Washington DC.



I agree- - there are a lot... You could spot fake TB's easily because of the quality and material... Actually same as with other branded bags. Fake ones are so easy to compare

P.S sorry for the delay in reply as I have been on sabbatical leave and have abstained from the internet for quite sometime...


----------



## BABYSKY

teachgirl789 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this TB Clutch
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Clutch
> Item #: 130761129634
> Seller ID: jrenefashions
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130761129634?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Thanks, in advance!



Cant see it anymore. It has already ended. Sorry for the delay in reply though..


----------



## BABYSKY

avatar99 said:
			
		

> Hi. I just received my Torry Burch suede shoes today.  I bought them on ebay. But I think they are fake. Please help and authenticate them. Thank you.
> 
> Item - Torry Burch Black suede pumps
> seller - dlchocho
> 
> I've attached some photos. Thanks



Im sorry for the late reply. Sad to say, the Hardware and the leather are obviously on substandard quality. Those are not real...


----------



## BABYSKY

becominobsessed said:
			
		

> Just from the box alone, I can tell they are fakes. The label on Tory's box is not like that. You should be able to return it for a FULL refund and you're covered under eBay's buyer protection since they are fakes.



Exactly


----------



## BABYSKY

sokelly said:
			
		

> ^yup the box is so off, you should open a dispute on paypal immediately and get your money back



If I may just say, we should not just rely our judgement merely on the box alone.. I am saying this because most often than not, we, the bags and shoes lovers would really go out of our way just to get a good buy. Sometimes we buy a branded item at an outlet store which are on sale,  but does not have  or at times have a not so perfect packaging or some which does not have tags or labels anymore. In the end, what's important is the quality of the item, its condition and its authenticity.


----------



## bagdicer

Hello, please help authenticate my bag... Thank you!


----------



## BABYSKY

sokelly said:


> looks real to me especially the inner part



Hello there - it is real  sorry for the delay in reply....


----------



## BABYSKY

nycgal32 said:


> Thanks BabySky!
> Just curious how you can tell this bag is fake?  Did you think the inside looked fake too?  I didn't like how the stitching looked or the picture of the zipper of the inside part.



You could tell it by looking at the interior lining. Later on i'll be posting a sample photo of a copied TB bag with a VERY DIFFERENT LINING from the ORIGINAL BAGS.  Just for everyone's reference, TB doesn't release a bag which have a substandard lining. 

Talking about linings, don't be confused especially on their ROB double -zip because recently, they have released a different lining on the newest batch of the double zips. Their first batch has a plain colored lining (different color per bag depending on the color of the double zip ) while their recent release have the beige lining with their logo in it. So if you were able to purchase a colored plain lining for a TB ROB double-zip and has seen a Beige lining with a logo in it, don't fret as it is both authentic. 

Furthermore, I have seen some comments regarding the zipper pull having a YKK on it. Ladies... don't panic! If you have encountered a bag or have one having a zipper pull with a YKK on it, it doesn't make your TB no less than an original bag. I have seen an Amanda, a Patty, a Robinsons:: Dome, satchel and  Double zip, TB City and an TB Jaden which have these on their zipper pull. Most luxury bags use YKK on their zippers because the said company is  famous for making zippers. I for one have purchased a double zip one at 
bloomingdales which doesn't have one but when I recently purchased another one in different color (a black one) at Nordstro m [haha! not so obvious that I really like this line eh ], it does have a YKK on its zipper. So meaning, they may have released bags which have this zipper pulls that uses YKK and have also released bags which doesn't.


----------



## BABYSKY

teachgirl789 said:


> Thanks for the response and your assistance, sadly I missed out on this treasure- the auction has now ended...



Oh im sorry. I was on Sabbatical leave, hence have abstained myself from using the internet. Im sure you'll be able to find a similar good thing in the future!


----------



## BABYSKY

cathieH said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Jaden Canvass Tote bag for me please...
> 
> I just really want to be sure if it is a fake or not...
> 
> Thanks!




Hello! your photos are so tiny! I want to see the inner lining please. I have a similar bag in different color.


----------



## BABYSKY

suzyh said:


> Is this real? This is my first Tory Burch, and my first Saffiano leather bag. The material feels so heavy, and almost like nylon?!
> 
> I bought it on eBay because it was sold out on the TB site. I am now wondering if it's fake because I have never seen leather like this. It is a very well made fake if it is. Can anyone with a better eye than me give an opinion?
> 
> p.s. due to lighting the bag's color may look a bit off. It is a royal blue.



Hello! The bag is very pretty. It's real


----------



## BABYSKY

MamaFiona said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Bombe Bag
> Item #: 130765576511
> Seller ID: bellebrody
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130765576511?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Im sorry. It's not real.


----------



## BABYSKY

suzyh said:


> bump - anyone?



Hello there! I just replied. I was on a holiday and have not visited TPF hence the delay in reply...


----------



## BABYSKY

pretzel924 said:


> hi is this a real tory burch handbag? I just received it today but I couldn't find this model on their website. Please help!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...it1qtNkdtCUrihfDyTTCyjw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hello! real!


----------



## leanne_cire88

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> You could tell it by looking at the interior lining. Later on i'll be posting a sample photo of a copied TB bag with a VERY DIFFERENT LINING from the ORIGINAL BAGS.  Just for everyone's reference, TB doesn't release a bag which have a substandard lining.
> 
> Talking about linings, don't be confused especially on their ROB double -zip because recently, they have released a different lining on the newest batch of the double zips. Their first batch has a plain colored lining (different color per bag depending on the color of the double zip ) while their recent release have the beige lining with their logo in it. So if you were able to purchase a colored plain lining for a TB ROB double-zip and has seen a Beige lining with a logo in it, don't fret as it is both authentic.
> 
> Furthermore, I have seen some comments regarding the zipper pull having a YKK on it. Ladies... don't panic! If you have encountered a bag or have one having a zipper pull with a YKK on it, it doesn't make your TB no less than an original bag. I have seen an Amanda, a Patty, a Robinsons:: Dome, satchel and  Double zip, TB City and an TB Jaden which have these on their zipper pull. Most luxury bags use YKK on their zippers because the said company is  famous for making zippers. I for one have purchased a double zip one at
> bloomingdales which doesn't have one but when I recently purchased another one in different color (a black one) at Nordstro m [haha! not so obvious that I really like this line eh ], it does have a YKK on its zipper. So meaning, they may have released bags which have this zipper pulls that uses YKK and have also released bags which doesn't.



Wow.. This is quite an eye-opener for me.. 

Hope you can take a look at my bag BabySky pls.. I have posted it here perhaps a week back.. 

Thank you!!


----------



## BABYSKY

Glamorous_ said:


> Is this real?
> 
> http://www.pursesgaga.com/tory-burch-amanda-dome-tote-brown-p-13178.html
> 
> TIA!



Real!


----------



## BABYSKY

liz19 said:


> Hello! is this authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/tory-burch-canvas-tote-bag-/230850530213



Sorry for the delay in reply. The item has ended but its real.


----------



## BABYSKY

liz19 said:


> Hello! is this authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/tory-burch-canvas-tote-bag-/230850530213




Hello! its a major knock off! I'm sorry dear...


----------



## BABYSKY

purse_lover1988 said:


> Can someone please verify these Tory Burch Sophie wedges for me? Thank you very much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221126205955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Its real dear!


----------



## BABYSKY

g1192 said:


> Is this real guys? I just bought it and now thinking about it ...
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...079049,605079052&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> You can see all the pictures on that site.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...d=-1&de=off&items=25&interval=0&mPg=97&page=2 seller's feedback




hello! sorry for the delay in reply. Its real. I have a similar one in Pink. the bag is very nice. You can actually detach the TB keyfob from the bag....


----------



## BABYSKY

cutejayeon said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-2012-Aut...6?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a7a00ddbe#ht_2239wt_922
> 
> Is this wallet real? Thanks



YES! yes! yes! really pretty zippy wallet!


----------



## BABYSKY

PalmTreeGal said:


> Fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320938416579ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Seller says they are a sample.





Hello. I'm sorry I can't see the item you are asking to be authenticated-


----------



## BABYSKY

LoooveLV said:


> Is this authentic?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...C-/280974714032?pt=Wallet&hash=item416b65e4b0



Hello! real


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:


> Hello, I recently bought this TB Robinson Double Zip Tote from an online seller. Honestly, I am not familiar with Saffiano leather and just like what suzyh said, it almost feels like "nylon" and the bag is quite heavy. Can the experts/anyone give me their opinion on this please?
> 
> *Thank you so much*!



Hello! its real. Do you have a photo of the interior though? I want to take a look at it please.


----------



## leanne_cire88

BABYSKY said:


> Hello! its real. Do you have a photo of the interior though? I want to take a look at it please.


 
Hi BabySky, here's some photos of the interior... Thank you!


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:


> The bag is "made in China" and yes, the zip has "YKK" on it...  is it real? :wondering



Hello there - -  I have just said my piece regarding the YKK zipper pulls. You may just want to read it for further understanding...  Meanwhile, I would wait for the interior photo of the bag as i have requested earlier- thanks!


----------



## leanne_cire88

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> Hello there - -  I have just said my piece regarding the YKK zipper pulls. You may just want to read it for further understanding...  Meanwhile, I would wait for the interior photo of the bag as i have requested earlier- thanks!



Yes, saw it earlier.. Thanks for sharing BabySky! I have just posted some photos of the interior.. Thanks again..


----------



## BABYSKY

poodpoodles said:


> The "YKK" is on the inner zip or the double zip? can you take a close shot on the outer zip? I have purchased a fake one before with "YKK" zips. In the end, i have purchased a real one and there is no YKK!
> 
> Do you purchased it from reputable seller or just from online spree or websites?
> 
> By the way, my Tory Burch is Made in China too so its fine.



Hello there! Same As mentioned with our other TPF member, I have just said my piece regarding the YKK zipper pulls. Please back read. You may also want to take note the 2 versions of the interior lining of the Rob Double zip ... 

Agree with the Made in China thingy. Majority of TB bags are made already in China.


----------



## BABYSKY

poodpoodles said:


> Where are you residing at?
> 
> Most likely your bag is counterfeit product as for my real Tory Burch direct from boutique, it does not have "YKK" sign on the outer 2 zips but only the inner zip.
> 
> Does your bag comes with receipt?




Hello there! Those from boutiques may not have the YKK zipps. But I have bought mine from N ordstrom (my 2nd double zip) and it does have a YKK on its zipper (my first one doesnt have so I have no choice but to do a research). So when I asked their Cust Service, they said that some of double zips delivered to them has and some doesn't have. Actually not just the double zips, but other TB line too. Hope this helps!


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:


> bought it from this seller: http://www.facebook.com/jaimiesobsessions.itsagirlthing?fref=ts *(Jaimie's Obsessions)*
> who is based in Manila. They are into weekend bazaar now..
> 
> No receipt was provided, only hang tag and dust bag.
> 
> Just had a chance to visit the TB boutique today and you are right.. only the inner zip has "YKK" :cry:
> 
> Sigh... i better contact the seller now and get a refund (i hope)...
> 
> Thank you ladies for the help




If it was from a Spree, do not expect a receipt from the original purchase. As far as I know, these sellers get products on Sale, thus wont be able to give you a receipt. No such seller would show you an original receipt specially if they got it for a lower price. Otherwise, if such seller would show you, then that seller is stupid. haha! Best thing to remeber is Know your seller well. Try to contact them and see what they would say. On the lighter side, I have already seen the bag as you have previously posted and it looks real already. Please just send me the interior photo. It would be the answer of your dilemma. Please cross your fingers...


----------



## leanne_cire88

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> If it was from a Spree, do not expect a receipt from the original purchase. As far as I know, these sellers get products on Sale, thus wont be able to give you a receipt. No such seller would show you an original receipt specially if they got it for a lower price. Otherwise, if such seller would show you, then that seller is stupid. haha! Best thing to remeber is Know your seller well. Try to contact them and see what they would say. On the lighter side, I have already seen the bag as you have previously posted and it looks real already. Please just send me the interior photo. It would be the answer of your dilemma. Please cross your fingers...



Ive posted the interior photos already BabySky  
I'm hoping its really authentic.. Thanks!


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:


> Just saw this... We (myself and cpadajar) bought from the same seller (Jaimie's Obsessions). Hers was authentic...
> 
> :help:



Hello! yes! I saw this bag too and yes, the bag bought by the fellow TPFer cpadajar is indeed real. If I would recall, there were just signs of usage to the leather and the hardware... but everything else, about it specially the interior lining shows the bag is real... No wonder seller Jaimie's Obsessions got suddenly familiar.. haha!


----------



## BABYSKY

Huttosv said:


> Please help me figure out if this bag is real of fake! Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...277&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=251155175832&



Hello dear! Pretty Amanda is real


----------



## BABYSKY

jessiecalove032 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2575c99025
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!!!



Hello there! it's real.


----------



## BABYSKY

g1192 said:


> Hi guys, can you help me with this purchase:
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0
> 
> You can see all the pictures on that site.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI...&mPg=97&page=2 seller's feedback
> 
> My pics:
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/1pxs1z.jpg
> http://i47.tinypic.com/207nfbk.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2mzk2v6.jpg
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2d8mjs.jpg
> 
> Thank you guys so much!




Hello There! 

First, this url says "BAD REQUEST": http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/...0,0,0&format=0 

Second, this url says "NOT RESPONDING" http://feedback.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI...&mPg=97&page=2

Lastly, I saw your pictures, it's a very pretty bag! haha! it's real dear. 
I already replied on your previous post and mentioned there that I the same bag in pink. pretty pretty bag indeed! Enjoy it!


----------



## BABYSKY

intrigue said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I purchased these Reva flats and hope someone can help validate the authenticity. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893572




Real!


----------



## BABYSKY

pauii said:


> My Double Zip's outer zippers also have "YKK" on them.



Hello! Please do read my reply post regarding ROb double zip vs YKK zip.


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:


> Hi, here's a photo of the outer zip...
> Bought it from this seller: http://www.facebook.com/jaimiesobses...lthing?fref=ts *(Jaimie's Obsessions)*. They are into weekend bazaar now..
> 
> No receipt was provided, only hang tag, dust bag and paper bag.
> 
> Thank you.



Hello Again,
Hardware= check!
Saffiano leather = check!
interior lining - - I want to see


----------



## BABYSKY

pauii said:


> From an online seller, as well. I buy all my bags from them. All of my purchases seemed fine, until my Double Zip. I was really disappointed because it was such a pretty bag. Then I got to read about other people's issue about the quality of the Double Zip, so I figured I wasn't alone and it was nothing but pure misfortune. :/ It never crossed my mind that it might be a knock-off.



hello there, can you take a photo and post it here please. I want to see it so we can share it to our beloved TB lovers ...   As you see, we are learning something here....


----------



## BABYSKY

avieira said:


> Hi!
> Im currently the high bidder on a tory burch robinson tote. can someone Authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221132212435?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648



Hello, it's real


----------



## BABYSKY

Tiffixd said:


> Hi ladies!  I have a pretty basic question about this ebay listing - has anyone ever seen neon orange lining in a Robinson Double-Zip Tote? It's the first thing I immediately noticed.  I've searched and searched a bunch of different blogs, but all the linings are cream-colored - the only sighting of orange lining is from Bergdorf Goodman - judging by the stock photos, it seems that BG was, at some point, selling the grey leather/orange lining combination.  At this point, only the "tan" color is left on the BG website! Thanks so much in advance for your help!
> 
> The Bergdorf Goodman link:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Tote-Handbags/prod73260060_cat246400_cat202700_/?index=97&cmCat=cat000000cat230300cat231003cat234606cat202700cat246400&isEditorial=false
> 
> The e-bay listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180985887285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#rpdId



hello, I had a delay in reply but i have posted something about the 2 linings of the Rob double zip - 1st batch released  were the colored plain interiors while the recently released are the beige ones that has the TB logo on it. Hope this helps...


----------



## BABYSKY

gracious127 said:


> Hi, recently i just purchased mine from a trusted ebay seller and its authentic (i also bought my Prada bag from her ^.^) The bag came with dustcover, swing tag and a plastic cover with a white sticker on it stating the style number, size, color id, color name and also a bar code ID matching with the tag as attached.
> 
> I had experienced a fake purchase a few months back from an online spree so i know the differences. Its also have "YKK" printed on the 2 outer zips. The scent of the leather and dust cover is different from my authentic one. It does not came with a tag and also no sticker pasted outside the plastic cover. (It was removed).
> 
> Does your tag stated clearly on the item information? maybe you can take picture and show it to me.
> 
> Also, the mirror attached is covered by a transparent protective sticker or its non clear type?
> 
> Below pictures are my new TB Double Zips  1 with Flash and 1 without. It is not extremely clear as i took it using a camera phone



Hello gracious127! the recent TB rob zippackage you got was the same as with my first purchase. it was all complete. dustbags, tags etc. 

I actually saw the picture of the rob zip w/c you have previously posted months ago that appeared to be a fake.  It does have a YKK zippy but there never has that color that got released. It was really indeed fake.


----------



## BABYSKY

bagdicer said:


> Hello, please help authenticate my bag... Thank you!



Its the real deal


----------



## BABYSKY

Rachelle07 said:


> No, the zippers don't have YKK on them.
> 
> Here's the link of the ebay store: http://stores.ebay.ph/Krishna-Boutique



hello! its real... please just be careful though - the seller have been previously tagged as seller who combines items with knock-offs... just saying...


----------



## BABYSKY

gracious127 said:


> I believe it is not Authentic, i do not think Tory Burch factory will incorrectly attached the tags to the bag. You may wish to read this page on counterfeit from Toryburch.com :http://www.toryburch.com/counterfeits-faq/content-counterfeit-faqs,default,pg.html
> 
> Definately the seller wouldnt admit that they are selling counterfeit item. Same as my case. You can send an email to Toryburch to let them know. The informations are in the link itself.



No seller who sells a fake one and claims it as real would admit that what they sell is fake otherwise they are stupid. Same as with a seller who sells the real deal, they would never allow someone or somebody tell that what they sell is fake. It's the rule of thumb in this crazy world haha! 

Have you spoken to your seller. Tell them there never was a TB double zip in that color.


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:


> Wow.. This is quite an eye-opener for me..
> 
> Hope you can take a look at my bag BabySky pls.. I have posted it here perhaps a week back..
> 
> Thank you!!



Oh, thank you. I have replied on your post already....


----------



## BABYSKY

Originally Posted by BABYSKY  
Hello! its real. Do you have a photo of the interior though? I want to take a look at it please.




leanne_cire88 said:


> Hi BabySky, here's some photos of the interior... Thank you!



Wow you are fast and very clear photos.  You definitely have the real one! yey! congratulations!!!...   Enjoy your bag. That blood orange double zip is Love!


----------



## BABYSKY

Originally Posted by BABYSKY  
Hello! its real. Do you have a photo of the interior though? I want to take a look at it please.




leanne_cire88 said:


> Hi BabySky, here's some photos of the interior... Thank you!



Wow you are fast and very clear photos.  You definitely have the real one! yey! congratulations!!!...   Enjoy your bag. That blood orange double zip is Love!


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:


> Yes, saw it earlier.. Thanks for sharing BabySky! I have just posted some photos of the interior.. Thanks again..



I already saw the interior lining photos... its the real deal...  Congrats!


----------



## BABYSKY

Raven3766 said:


> Could someone authenticate this Tory Burch wallet? Thank you so much....



hello! photo doesnt exist anymore... im sorry.


----------



## BABYSKY

honey_bunny said:


> Hi! Please authenticate. Thanks in advance.
> Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Bow Leather Zip Coin Purse Key Chain Case FOB Bag
> Item #: 180969367623
> Seller ID: ready2wear4julie
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Tory-Bu...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item6fcd9951be


Yes. Real.


----------



## BABYSKY

honey_bunny said:


> Hi! Please authenticate. Thanks in advance.
> Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Bow Leather Zip Coin Purse Key Chain Case FOB Bag
> Item #: 180969367623
> Seller ID: ready2wear4julie
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Tory-Bu...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item6fcd9951be





teachgirl789 said:


> Please authenticate these, please:
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC Tory Burch Reva Clutch in Super Chic Blue NEW w/ TAGS! SALE!
> Item #: 130762547648
> Seller ID: urfashionista21
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/130762547648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Item Name:  TORY BURCH LOGO CLUTCH ~~NWT
> Item #: 180969468283
> Seller ID:  green54music
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/180969468283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Item Name: Tory Burch Reva Clutch Convertible bag
> Item #: 200816494083
> Seller ID:  lovepets911
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200816494083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks, in advance!



All Real...


----------



## BABYSKY

cathieH said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate these bags for me.
> Seller: the spoiled girl
> Site: http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/THE-SPOILED-GIRL/447944220598
> Product Listings:
> 
> http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com/products/listing/11884/Tory-Burch-Canvas-Small-Jaden-Tote-Yellow
> 
> http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com/products/listing/11883/Tory-Burch-Canvas-Small-Jaden-Tote-Blue
> 
> http://thespoiledgirl.multiply.com/products/listing/11885/Tory-Burch-Canvas-Small-Jaden-Tote-Pink
> 
> Thanks!
> Hirap kaseng makahanap ng feedback pero the site sponsors naman different blogs.
> The site sells different kid items & mommy items din but wala siyang twitter account.



Hello, If you could speak in English for everyone's reference. Kindly take note that this is an international forum. Thanks


----------



## pauii

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> Hello! Please do read my reply post regarding ROb double zip vs YKK zip.



Thank you so much for your helpful inputs!


----------



## leanne_cire88

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> I already saw the interior lining photos... its the real deal...  Congrats!



Wow.. Thanks a lot BabySky


----------



## leanne_cire88

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by BABYSKY
> Hello! its real. Do you have a photo of the interior though? I want to take a look at it please.
> 
> Wow you are fast and very clear photos.  You definitely have the real one! yey! congratulations!!!...   Enjoy your bag. That blood orange double zip is Love!



Hi BabySky, just wanted to check.. For TB Robinson Double Zip, have they released cobalt blue & magenta (fuchsia) color? For this size: 
14"L x 5 1/2"W x 10 3/4" H? 

You have been very helpful to us..  Thank you!


----------



## pauii

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> hello there, can you take a photo and post it here please. I want to see it so we can share it to our beloved TB lovers ...   As you see, we are learning something here....



Here it is. 






























































I did experience a disaster with it, though. This part gave up on me. 





So when I have to use the extra shoulder strap, I hook it to the metal bars of the drop handles instead. :/


----------



## gracious127

BABYSKY said:


> Hello gracious127! the recent TB rob zippackage you got was the same as with my first purchase. it was all complete. dustbags, tags etc.
> 
> I actually saw the picture of the rob zip w/c you have previously posted months ago that appeared to be a fake.  It does have a YKK zippy but there never has that color that got released. It was really indeed fake.



Hello Babysky! Yup, the one i posted last time was fake as the seller provide me with a fake receipt which i have sent to the TB Boutique in US to verify it. They replied that the receipt was not issued by them  The smell of the leather is different too. You may wish to have a look at this blog: http://luxuryaddicts.wordpress.com/ I see that the seller is currently selling MINI Double Zip Tote which is not on TB Boutique as i only know there is Mini Tote and not Mini double zip! I confronted the seller but she denied and insisted that its authentic. In the end, she didnt want to reply my email! (

I really like the TB Double Zip Tote so in the end, i purchased the new Magenta color Double zip tote from an EBAY seller and when i compared the both, there are some differences!


----------



## gracious127

BABYSKY said:


> No seller who sells a fake one and claims it as real would admit that what they sell is fake otherwise they are stupid. Same as with a seller who sells the real deal, they would never allow someone or somebody tell that what they sell is fake. It's the rule of thumb in this crazy world haha!
> 
> Have you spoken to your seller. Tell them there never was a TB double zip in that color.



Hello Babysky, need your advise on the quote as below, leanne_cire88 mentioned that her hang tag was stated incorrect informations. So it means that there will be possibilities that it might happen? As i purchased the Magenta color is with tag and stated clearly on the style no, name, bar code number etc. But the fake one doesnt comes with the tag. so i couldnt verify on this. 
Thanks!



leanne_cire88 said:


> Hi gracious127, the hang tag is  incorrect... it actually states "stacked logo hobo" and the mirror is  covered by a "non-clear" plastic... :cry:
> 
> The seller told me that they get the bags directly from the manufacturer  in China in bulk order hence the tags had been incorrectly attached to  the bags. :cry:


----------



## g1192

BABYSKY said:


> hello! sorry for the delay in reply. Its real. I have a similar one in Pink. the bag is very nice. You can actually detach the TB keyfob from the bag....



Thank you so much BABYSKY! You're very helpful and your reply really made my day  

You mentioned that I could remove the keyfob but I'm having trouble since it seems to be a hard metal ring with a very narrow slit. Would I have to use pliers of some sort? Also, just curious.. did you remove your keyfob?

THANKS!


----------



## BABYSKY

pauii said:


> Thank you so much for your helpful inputs!



No problem pauii


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:


> Wow.. Thanks a lot BabySky



No prob leanne_cire88 !


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:


> Hi BabySky, just wanted to check.. For TB Robinson Double Zip, have they released cobalt blue & magenta (fuchsia) color? For this size:
> 14"L x 5 1/2"W x 10 3/4" H?
> 
> You have been very helpful to us..  Thank you!



Hello again. it's always my pleasure. 

Yes, Cobalt Blue color is from the just previous season of their collection. It was released same season as with the Blood Orange was released and somemore other colors.. Their Current release now are pretty violet, magenta, wildberry and the very classic black  All of which are in that size w/c u have mentioned 

Hope your worries about your bag have been clarified and are loving every inch of your gorgeous bag.


----------



## BABYSKY

pauii said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did experience a disaster with it, though. This part gave up on me.
> 
> View attachment 1902436
> 
> 
> 
> So when I have to use the extra shoulder strap, I hook it to the metal bars of the drop handles instead. :/




Omg! That was my dilemma with the bag when worn with the longstrap. 
I have tried getting its approximate weight and sadly it approximately weighs 1.2 kg. The bag itself is heavy eh!?

I actually have experienced that when I have worn it with the longstrap.(good thing though, the stitches of my 2 bags has not given up yet)  It actually pulls up the saffiano that is attached to its lining. By merely looking at my bag, it does look funny since it should retain it square-ish appearance. But lo-and behold, the square-ish bag has turned into a shape that I cannot put words into hehe! It really scares me off because the mere thought of using it with all my stuffs inside would definitely aggravate and damage the stitches. (With the picture which you have postedI am damn right! Oh, your poor bag! Im sorry about that!) 

To cap it off though  the TB Rob double zip is still very gorgeous. Hence, I would suggest to everyone who owns one to just hand carry the pretty bag so as to maximize its awesomeness.  We can still use the straps though, but if I may suggest, do not just use the interior hardware to connect the straps. I would suggest to just use the hardware that connects right to the handles of the bag for better support.( That's what I do, to prevent from damaging the stitches) 

- Love, BabySky

P.S  Your bag is real pauii, dont worry!


----------



## BABYSKY

gracious127 said:


> Hello Babysky! Yup, the one i posted last time was fake as the seller provide me with a fake receipt which i have sent to the TB Boutique in US to verify it. They replied that the receipt was not issued by them  The smell of the leather is different too. You may wish to have a look at this blog: http://luxuryaddicts.wordpress.com/ I see that the seller is currently selling MINI Double Zip Tote which is not on TB Boutique as i only know there is Mini Tote and not Mini double zip! I confronted the seller but she denied and insisted that its authentic. In the end, she didnt want to reply my email! (
> 
> I really like the TB Double Zip Tote so in the end, i purchased the new Magenta color Double zip tote from an EBAY seller and when i compared the both, there are some differences!



oh no! Im sorry to hear about the very Bad seller.    If you have purchased your fake bag on ebay, you can file a dispute.... Try some more.... patience is a virtue eh??


----------



## BABYSKY

gracious127 said:


> Hello Babysky, need your advise on the quote as below, leanne_cire88 mentioned that her hang tag was stated incorrect informations. So it means that there will be possibilities that it might happen? As i purchased the Magenta color is with tag and stated clearly on the style no, name, bar code number etc. But the fake one doesnt comes with the tag. so i couldnt verify on this.
> Thanks!



Hello gracious127! Yes, it does happen specially if products are bought from Sample Sale, in an Outlet yard or at Super Sales etc.; etc... 

There are several reasons why bags can be sold at a lower cost because::  
1. bags have missing tags 2. wrong tags 3. bags does not come with complete packaging 4. distorted packaging 5. or at times doesn't have packaging anymore 6. may have slight uneven stitching 7. Past season style 8. Old stock 9. Clearance Sale and so on and on and on.... 

So in such cases, if anyone of you here are a very meticulous buyer, I would suggest you buy straight from the TB Stores and accredited retail shops so you could get the complete one with perfect packaging. On the other hand, if you find the regular price so high, it is then okay to source out to your trusted sellers or you could wait the end of season or rack sale items. 
Like myself, I value my oh so hard earned money, however, I spoil myself at times especially if I cannot find the handbag that I love elsewhere but at the designer stores only.


----------



## BABYSKY

g1192 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much BABYSKY! You're very helpful and your reply really made my day
> 
> You mentioned that I could remove the keyfob but I'm having trouble since it seems to be a hard metal ring with a very narrow slit. Would I have to use pliers of some sort? Also, just curious.. did you remove your keyfob?
> 
> THANKS!



Hello g1192! Each of us here share same passion towards handbags so it is always my pleasure to share all my learnings and knowledge  

Regarding the KeyFob, yes I did mention that you could remove it from the bag... But forget it! Haha! I'm crazy ya' know... Yes I did remove mine and I did use pliers to remove it because I super really like the keyfob for my car keys... 
I would advise though to please do not remove yours unless otherwise you would want it for yoiu car keys as well...(just kidding!haha)


----------



## LoooveLV

Is this authentic?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## pauii

BABYSKY said:
			
		

> Omg! That was my dilemma with the bag when worn with the longstrap.
> I have tried getting its approximate weight and sadly it approximately weighs 1.2 kg. The bag itself is heavy eh!?
> 
> I actually have experienced that when I have worn it with the longstrap.(good thing though, the stitches of my 2 bags has not given up yet)  It actually pulls up the saffiano that is attached to its lining. By merely looking at my bag, it does look funny since it should retain it square-ish appearance. But lo-and behold, the square-ish bag has turned into a shape that I cannot put words into hehe! It really scares me off because the mere thought of using it with all my stuffs inside would definitely aggravate and damage the stitches. (With the picture which you have posted&#133;I am damn right! Oh, your poor bag! I&#146;m sorry about that!)
> 
> To cap it off though &#150; the TB Rob double zip is still very gorgeous. Hence, I would suggest to everyone who owns one to just hand carry the pretty bag so as to maximize its awesomeness.  We can still use the straps though, but if I may suggest, do not just use the interior hardware to connect the straps. I would suggest to just use the hardware that connects right to the handles of the bag for better support.( That's what I do, to prevent from damaging the stitches)
> 
> - Love, BabySky
> 
> P.S  Your bag is real pauii, don&#146;t worry!



Exactly. That's what I'm doing now, too. The bag, indeed, is pretty heavy. :| That, plus the fact that I was never the light-packer, equals damaged stitches. :| Thank goodness she's pretty, or else I would regret buying her. Hahahaha.


----------



## gracious127

BABYSKY said:


> oh no! Im sorry to hear about the very Bad seller.    If you have purchased your fake bag on ebay, you can file a dispute.... Try some more.... patience is a virtue eh??



Hello babysky, i purchased the Fake bag its from the SPREE on wordpress.com. The Authentic one is from EBAY  which is the magenta one.


----------



## BABYSKY

LoooveLV said:
			
		

> Is this authentic?  Thanks in advance!



Yes, real ....


----------



## BABYSKY

pauii said:
			
		

> Exactly. That's what I'm doing now, too. The bag, indeed, is pretty heavy. :| That, plus the fact that I was never the light-packer, equals damaged stitches. :| Thank goodness she's pretty, or else I would regret buying her. Hahahaha.



Same here... Hahaha!


----------



## BABYSKY

gracious127 said:
			
		

> Hello babysky, i purchased the Fake bag its from the SPREE on wordpress.com. The Authentic one is from EBAY  which is the magenta one.



Oh... Am sorry to hear that. They are the link which you have posted last time.... Many photos posted there are just stock photos... I just wish they would reply back to you for your refund gracious127


----------



## leanne_cire88

BABYSKY said:


> Hello gracious127! Yes, it does happen specially if products are bought from Sample Sale, in an Outlet yard or at Super Sales etc.; etc...
> 
> There are several reasons why bags can be sold at a lower cost because::
> 1. bags have missing tags 2. wrong tags 3. bags does not come with complete packaging 4. distorted packaging 5. or at times doesn't have packaging anymore 6. may have slight uneven stitching 7. Past season style 8. Old stock 9. Clearance Sale and so on and on and on....
> 
> So in such cases, if anyone of you here are a very meticulous buyer, I would suggest you buy straight from the TB Stores and accredited retail shops so you could get the complete one with perfect packaging. On the other hand, if you find the regular price so high, it is then okay to source out to your trusted sellers or you could wait the end of season or rack sale items.
> Like myself, I value my oh so hard earned money, however, I spoil myself at times especially if I cannot find the handbag that I love elsewhere but at the designer stores only.


 
Wow... again, thanks for sharing this to us...


----------



## leanne_cire88

BABYSKY said:


> Hello again. it's always my pleasure.
> 
> Yes, Cobalt Blue color is from the just previous season of their collection. It was released same season as with the Blood Orange was released and somemore other colors.. Their Current release now are pretty violet, magenta, wildberry and the very classic black  All of which are in that size w/c u have mentioned
> 
> Hope your worries about your bag have been clarified and are loving every inch of your gorgeous bag.


 

Yes BabySky! Thanks to you!  hahaha!


----------



## BABYSKY

leanne_cire88 said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by BABYSKY
> Hello gracious127! Yes, it does happen specially if products are bought from Sample Sale, in an Outlet yard or at Super Sales etc.; etc...
> 
> There are several reasons why bags can be sold at a lower cost because::
> 1. bags have missing tags 2. wrong tags 3. bags does not come with complete packaging 4. distorted packaging 5. or at times doesn't have packaging anymore 6. may have slight uneven stitching 7. Past season style 8. Old stock 9. Clearance Sale and so on and on and on....
> 
> So in such cases, if anyone of you here are a very meticulous buyer, I would suggest you buy straight from the TB Stores and accredited retail shops so you could get the complete one with perfect packaging. On the other hand, if you find the regular price so high, it is then okay to source out to your trusted sellers or you could wait the end of season or rack sale items.
> Like myself, I value my oh so hard earned money, however, I spoil myself at times especially if I cannot find the handbag that I love elsewhere but at the designer stores only. :






			
				leanne_cire88 said:
			
		

> Wow... again, thanks for sharing this to us...



No worries leanne_cire88&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## BABYSKY

QUOTE="leanne_cire88"]

Originally Posted by BABYSKY

Hello again. it's always my pleasure. 

Yes, Cobalt Blue color is from the just previous season of their collection. It was released same season as with the Blood Orange was released and somemore other colors.. Their Current release now are pretty violet, magenta, wildberry and the very classic black  All of which are in that size w/c u have mentioned [/QUOTE]




			
				leanne_cire88 said:
			
		

> Yes BabySky! Thanks to you!  hahaha!



Hello!!! That's great! And Im flattered


----------



## gracious127

BABYSKY said:


> Hello gracious127! Yes, it does happen specially if products are bought from Sample Sale, in an Outlet yard or at Super Sales etc.; etc...
> 
> There are several reasons why bags can be sold at a lower cost because::
> 1. bags have missing tags 2. wrong tags 3. bags does not come with complete packaging 4. distorted packaging 5. or at times doesn't have packaging anymore 6. may have slight uneven stitching 7. Past season style 8. Old stock 9. Clearance Sale and so on and on and on....
> 
> So in such cases, if anyone of you here are a very meticulous buyer, I would suggest you buy straight from the TB Stores and accredited retail shops so you could get the complete one with perfect packaging. On the other hand, if you find the regular price so high, it is then okay to source out to your trusted sellers or you could wait the end of season or rack sale items.
> Like myself, I value my oh so hard earned money, however, I spoil myself at times especially if I cannot find the handbag that I love elsewhere but at the designer stores only.



Hello Babysky, thanks for explaining. 

I have took some pictures on both Tory Burch again. Could you help me to verify? Would like to confirm again, thanks alot  

Just realised the FAKE one Snap buttons looks smaller than the Authentic one. 







And the Close up Inner Logo






Inner Lining and interior of the bag, the non-clear mirror protective tape.


----------



## gracious127

BABYSKY said:


> Oh... Am sorry to hear that. They are the link which you have posted last time.... Many photos posted there are just stock photos... I just wish they would reply back to you for your refund gracious127



I guess not, it has been months already  So i really hope no one to be like me so silly and didnt do much research before the purchases, but really glad to have the new double zip


----------



## gracious127

leanne_cire88 said:


> Yes, saw it earlier.. Thanks for sharing BabySky! I have just posted some photos of the interior.. Thanks again..



And sorry to leanne_cire88, i made you panic over your bag  Anyway im glad that it has been verified on the Authenticity  Cheers!


----------



## Inyoung79




----------



## Inyoung79

Hi there, can someone authenticate the wallet I posted? Thank you!


----------



## mojojo25

Hi,

Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch bag?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251158188836&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## intrigue

BABYSKY said:


> Real!



thanks!


----------



## joko116

I just purchased this on ebay, want to make sure it's real before I send payment. Scroll down to the bottom of the page to see the listing and the details/photos

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...EAxZPwC+MfcJgIj7TrVgbcw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The listing states that there is a "Sample" tag inside, what does that mean?


----------



## steph.meyer

Hi experts,
Can you please help authenticating this flats for me.
The link is http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TORY-BUR...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5896a9d93e#ht_2354wt_1330

and 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Bur...en_s_Shoes&hash=item4849b34c48#ht_3265wt_1328

Thanks a lot!


----------



## walima36

can some one help me authenticate this 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Bag-/290785566761?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43b42ba029


----------



## bazooka

Can anyone help me authenticate this Tory Burch Reva flats please? Thank you
http://imgur.com/a/aDPFj#0


----------



## leanne_cire88

gracious127 said:
			
		

> And sorry to leanne_cire88, i made you panic over your bag  Anyway im glad that it has been verified on the Authenticity  Cheers!



No prob


----------



## BABYSKY

gracious127 said:
			
		

> I guess not, it has been months already  So i really hope no one to be like me so silly and didnt do much research before the purchases, but really glad to have the new double zip



We all just have to be careful... We should make it a point that we know our trusted sellers..


----------



## BABYSKY

Inyoung79 said:
			
		

> Hi there, can someone authenticate the wallet I posted? Thank you!



Its real.. I can see though that there is a very slight damage... Looks like that the side rubber material has a scratch...


----------



## BABYSKY

mojojo25 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch bag?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251158188836&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



Hello dear. Its the first time that I saw such material and style for TB. I have a feeling they have released that for the summer season because of  its tropical inspired material. From the looks of it, I think it is real....


----------



## BABYSKY

joko116 said:


> I just purchased this on ebay, want to make sure it's real before I send payment. Scroll down to the bottom of the page to see the listing and the details/photos
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...EAxZPwC+MfcJgIj7TrVgbcw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The listing states that there is a "Sample" tag inside, what does that mean?



Hello, it means that it was used and or submitted as a sample material (thus there was a note {sample, not for re-sale} ) 

The owner probably got that or bought that in one of the auction or sample sales in his/ her nearby city.


----------



## BABYSKY

steph.meyer said:


> Hi experts,
> Can you please help authenticating this flats for me.
> The link is http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TORY-BUR...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5896a9d93e#ht_2354wt_1330
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Bur...en_s_Shoes&hash=item4849b34c48#ht_3265wt_1328
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hello Steph.meyer. both of the photos from ebay are way small. Each item has only 1 photo provided. Im sorry I wont be able to advise its authenticity. 
Thanks!


----------



## BABYSKY

walima36 said:


> can some one help me authenticate this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Bag-/290785566761?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43b42ba029



Hello please go to Balenciaga stickies. thanks!


----------



## BABYSKY

bazooka said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this Tory Burch Reva flats please? Thank you
> http://imgur.com/a/aDPFj#0



real thing! Love the color!


----------



## 502037

Hi,

I just purchased this..can someone please authenticate? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290790816608?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## 502037

502037 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased this..can someone please authenticate? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290790816608?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


^ Sorry just realized you might not be able to see the posting because it has ended. Here are the pics: http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarg...______-40.jpg&username=ER654UFd&aid=117537507


----------



## bazooka

BABYSKY said:


> real thing! Love the color!



Thank you so much!


----------



## joko116

BABYSKY said:


> Hello, it means that it was used and or submitted as a sample material (thus there was a note {sample, not for re-sale} )
> 
> The owner probably got that or bought that in one of the auction or sample sales in his/ her nearby city.



Thanks for the reply! So does that mean that it is real? Here is the link again, scroll down to the bottom of the page for photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...EAxZPwC+MfcJgIj7TrVgbcw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Fairhope0

Hi, can anyone tell me of Tory Burch Verona foldover messenger is real or not?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140868458551&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=80302462673

I have seen a few of these on ebay, but none come with tags. Makes me suspicious. New to Tory Burch so wondering if this bag is authentic.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## AnotherMJlover

Hi,

I just purchased this hobo.  Can someone please authenticate? Thank you so much.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...sHiZ13QT9y6XYIevlFHP9H4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## burberryaholic

Hi ladies!  Could you help me with this auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271081465782
Seller:ricardogrogg
Item: New With Tag 100% Authentic Tory Burch Amanda Hobo Bag Includ Dust Bag in Brown

They have so many Tory Burch bags for sale I was skeptical.

Thank you!!


----------



## LoooveLV

Hi, is this authentic?  Thanks so much in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200832906122?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## LoooveLV

The last listing expired and got re-listed.  Please authenticate. Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec2c994b8


----------



## scarlette1969

Dear experts,  I am the winner of this auction.  Could you please authenticate before I pay.  Thanks sooo much in advance!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Tor...Ewn3Hqn7i0e7zj5XEyabN4A=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Nolia

Hi there, just won this.  Please authenticate before I pay~  Thanks!!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180999079552...torefresh=true&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## Cacciatrice

Help me please:

Name: TORY BURCH Brown Leather Zipper Compartment Large Robinson Satchel Tote Handbag
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/380491756685...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2588wt_1098


----------



## ujili

Hi there! Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch!

Item: TORY BURCH ROBINSON North South Magazine Tan Beige Patent Leather Tote
Listing Number: 271083916632
Seller:  parkbelden
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271083916632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## BABYSKY

Hello there. Been busy for awhile. Accessing TPF thru mobile. Will be replying to your request for authentication later on...


----------



## LoooveLV

BABYSKY said:


> Hello there. Been busy for awhile. Accessing TPF thru mobile. Will be replying to your request for authentication later on...



Thanks for authenticating 2 of my previous items, I really appreciate it.  I also posted another authentication so thank you in advance for that too.


----------



## DTTV

Please Authenticate this Tory Burch Cell Phone case. My friend bought for me as a gift but curious of its authenticity. Thank so much for your time!


----------



## Springroll

Hi there,
Can you please authenticate this wallet for me?  The listing expires this evening at 20:49 PDT...
Thanks for your help!!

Item Name:  New Auth Tory Burch Amanda Zip Around Continental Wallet Black
Item Number:  200834394040
Seller ID:  topofthebests101
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200834394040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## PurseGalUVA

Hi guys could someone please authenticate these Tory Burch Leopard Flats for me? 

Thanks so much!!

Item: Tory Burch Leopard Flats
Item Number: 330816147439
Seller Id: starwire12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...47439?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d062dcfef


----------



## Nolia

Nolia said:


> Hi there, just won this.  Please authenticate before I pay~  Thanks!!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180999079552...torefresh=true&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_1414





BABYSKY said:


> Hello there. Been busy for awhile. Accessing TPF thru mobile. Will be replying to your request for authentication later on...



Really don't mean to bug anyone, but after a full day, I told the seller I was getting it authenticated before paying, they are following up.  I don't want them to "neg feedback" me.  Please let me know~  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cacciatrice

I need help: 

Name:TORY BURCH ROBINSON DOUBLE ZIP TOTE BAG LUGGAGE BROWN Auth with TB Dust Bag NWT

Seller:markssmile 
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/TORY-BURCH-R...WH_Handbags&hash=item2324208c9b#ht_784wt_1098

Name:New Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Saffiano Satchel Bag, Tote, Orange, $575

Seller:bing_bing09
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/New-Tory-Bur...WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbe2370e#ht_5039wt_892


----------



## BABYSKY

Nolia said:
			
		

> Really don't mean to bug anyone, but after a full day, I told the seller I was getting it authenticated before paying, they are following up.  I don't want them to "neg feedback" me.  Please let me know~  Thanks in advance!



Hello nolia,
Sorry for the delay. The flats are real. So go ahead


----------



## LoooveLV

BABYSKY said:


> Hello there. Been busy for awhile. Accessing TPF thru mobile. Will be replying to your request for authentication later on...



I already bought these as i was too impatient to wait.  Can you verify for me so that i can have a piece of mind?  If you scroll down to the bottom it shows the pictures. I keep telling myself not to buy from Ebay because I get so stressed out about the authenticity and yet I still do it!  This bag is the most I have ever spent on Ebay and I have this bad deep pitted feeling in my stomach so I hope that its real.  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...scO033Q1ZAqRWOoL+wUdYr4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...scO033Q1ZAqRWOoL+wUdYr4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Nolia

BABYSKY said:


> Hello nolia,
> Sorry for the delay. The flats are real. So go ahead



Thank you so much!  Appreciate it!


----------



## purse_lover1988

HI, Can someone help me authenticate these TB Wedge Snakeskin? I already paid for it. Thank you sooo much!!

Item: TORY BURCH Black Snakeskin Leather Wedge Heel Shoe 7 M A72A Art
Listing Number: 140869936749
Seller: thecouturelounge
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks!


----------



## bellajanie84

Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Shoes, I've been dying to get my hands on these leoprad pair! =)

Item: TORY BURCH Leopard Revas
Listing Number: 271084743420
Seller: skylarcouture2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271083916632...84.m1438.l2649

Thanks! 
Thanks!


----------



## BABYSKY

LoooveLV said:
			
		

> I already bought these as i was too impatient to wait.  Can you verify for me so that i can have a piece of mind?  If you scroll down to the bottom it shows the pictures. I keep telling myself not to buy from Ebay because I get so stressed out about the authenticity and yet I still do it!  This bag is the most I have ever spent on Ebay and I have this bad deep pitted feeling in my stomach so I hope that its real.  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Satchel-Large-/200836486328?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=agtAscO033Q1ZAqRWOoL%2BwUdYr4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-ROBINSON-ZIP-AROUND-BLACK-SAFFIANO-LEATHER-COIN-CASE-NEW-NWT-/330814274086?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=agtAscO033Q1ZAqRWOoL%2BwUdYr4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



hello there, stop stressing out yourself too much... Too much stress is bad for the health! Haha! 
Anyway, the bag and the coin case ate both real


----------



## BABYSKY

ujili said:
			
		

> Hi there! Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch!
> 
> Item: TORY BURCH ROBINSON North South Magazine Tan Beige Patent Leather Tote
> Listing Number: 271083916632
> Seller:  parkbelden
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271083916632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



Hello! Its real


----------



## BABYSKY

502037 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased this..can someone please authenticate? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290790816608?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Hello, I cannot see the item. If you could please take a photo of the item and post it here. i think the link has expired already.


----------



## BABYSKY

502037 said:
			
		

> ^ Sorry just realized you might not be able to see the posting because it has ended. Here are the pics: http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=TB-_______________-40.jpg&username=ER654UFd&aid=117537507



Oh there... I saw it already... Yes it's real


----------



## 502037

Thank you BABYSKY


----------



## LoooveLV

BABYSKY said:


> hello there, stop stressing out yourself too much... Too much stress is bad for the health! Haha!
> Anyway, the bag and the coin case ate both real




Thanks you again!


----------



## sfreeman72

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251171358565

Just purchased this Tory Burch Ella bag....please authenticate for me.  Thank you.


----------



## sealthedeal

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag im trying to bid online.
Also if anybody knows whats the name of this style id like to know.
Im newbie to tory burch world so hope somebody can help.

Thank you so mcuh!


----------



## sealthedeal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181009702715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

sorry. somehow the pics dont show on the page. this is the link. Thank you!


----------



## sfreeman72

Here are more pic's.  I really need to know if authentic, otherwise I only have a few short days to return.  Thanks for any help you can provide.ebay.com/itm/251171358565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649ebay.com/itm/251171358565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## clim91

Item: Tory Burch Reva Flats
Listing number: 251176023361
Seller: yorkietrade
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-tory-...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item3a7b41f541

thanks in advance


----------



## sfreeman72

sfreeman72 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251171358565
> 
> Just purchased this Tory Burch Ella bag....please authenticate for me.  Thank you.


Bump


----------



## sfreeman72

sfreeman72 said:


> Here are more pic's.  I really need to know if authentic, otherwise I only have a few short days to return.  Thanks for any help you can provide.ebay.com/itm/251171358565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649ebay.com/itm/251171358565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Bump.....


----------



## sfreeman72

Please also authenticate this Tory Burch Ella. Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-TO...CcLEG7Y96nCfTeTI0WrpAKA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

pics attached

Seller:  
ggyycoconut (60pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconBlueStar_25x25.gif) 
100% Positive feedback


----------



## astatine1998

Hi,

can you please authenticate this item?

Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip French Navy Blue Leather Bag
Listing Number: 251175416847
Seller:  justsomethingdifferentjsd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251175416847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BABYSKY

sfreeman72 said:


> Here are more pic's.  I really need to know if authentic, otherwise I only have a few short days to return.  Thanks for any help you can provide.ebay.com/itm/251171358565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649ebay.com/itm/251171358565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



hello! its real


----------



## BABYSKY

sealthedeal said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181009702715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> sorry. somehow the pics dont show on the page. this is the link. Thank you!



Hello. Im sorry, its not real....


----------



## BABYSKY

astatine1998 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you please authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip French Navy Blue Leather Bag
> Listing Number: 251175416847
> Seller:  justsomethingdifferentjsd
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251175416847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Would it be possible if you could ask for more photos... thanks!


----------



## BABYSKY

clim91 said:


> Item: Tory Burch Reva Flats
> Listing number: 251176023361
> Seller: yorkietrade
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-tory-...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item3a7b41f541
> 
> thanks in advance



Real!


----------



## BABYSKY

purse_lover1988 said:


> HI, Can someone help me authenticate these TB Wedge Snakeskin? I already paid for it. Thank you sooo much!!
> 
> Item: TORY BURCH Black Snakeskin Leather Wedge Heel Shoe 7 M A72A Art
> Listing Number: 140869936749
> Seller: thecouturelounge
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks!




Real!


----------



## wednesday415

I want to buy a Hobo in orange color, please help to authenticate:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-NWT-Au...945?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b591581


----------



## gibbiesgirl

Can someone authenticate this wallet for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2012-Au...e-/251178024417?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a7b607de1


----------



## lovinlifechick

Hello!  Would you please look at this bag?  Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261120903346?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## gibbiesgirl

lovinlifechick said:
			
		

> Hello!  Would you please look at this bag?  Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261120903346?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I have a feeling this seller has fake items. I bought a wallet from them and I don't think it is real. I am going to take it to Tory Burch today and .


----------



## gibbiesgirl

I sent an email to this seller and told them I questioned the authenticity of the wallet and I would be having it verified today. I told her if this item was a replica to refund me in full and I would not visit the store. Less than an hour later I had a full refund. Stay away from this seller!


----------



## lovinlifechick

gibbiesgirl said:


> I sent an email to this seller and told them I questioned the authenticity of the wallet and I would be having it verified today. I told her if this item was a replica to refund me in full and I would not visit the store. Less than an hour later I had a full refund. Stay away from this seller!


 
Thanks so much - I will definitely stay away!


----------



## hikart

Hi, 

Could you please help and authenticate this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c698c1507

Thanks!


----------



## olpsmlrm1031

i did ask for more pictures! real quinn flats?


----------



## Anitaspurse

lovinlifechick said:


> Hello!  Would you please look at this bag?  Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261120903346?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Oh my goodness...please tell me why u think this is fake?   It looked real to me....so I guess I need to learn how to spot them better.  I also thought the fake ones have the brown t-logo lining????


----------



## Anitaspurse

BABYSKY said:


> Hello. Im sorry, its not real....


I thought the same.....never seen it before and the lining is a giveaway...so sorry!!!


----------



## cgraceven

Hello authenticates, I was wondering if any of you can authenticate this bag for me? Is it normal for a Tory burch bag to say made in china on the inside tag?


----------



## gibbiesgirl

Anitaspurse said:
			
		

> I thought the same.....never seen it before and the lining is a giveaway...so sorry!!!



eBay seller: bing_bing09
All items Tory Burch items are replica.


----------



## mona.lisa

Hi ladies.
Could you please authenticate these pumps for me.

Name: Caroline mid-heel pumps
Seller: puglife602
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...85100?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e7427d00c

Thank you!


----------



## BABYSKY

mona.lisa said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.
> Could you please authenticate these pumps for me.
> 
> Name: Caroline mid-heel pumps
> Seller: puglife602
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Caroline-Patent-Leather-Mid-Heel-Pump-in-Black-Size-11-Retail-275-/130797785100?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e7427d00c
> 
> Thank you!



Are you kidding me? Those are real! GOR-geous!!!!


----------



## mona.lisa

BABYSKY said:


> Are you kidding me? Those are real! GOR-geous!!!!



It sold 

Thank you though.


----------



## hikart

I really really need your help!
I wanna buy this bag for my mother's 50th birthday.
It's a surprise.
She would definitely know if it's authentic or fake and I want it to be PERFECT!
Can you please tell me if this one is real or not? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-To...624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccbf9308


----------



## Springroll

Hi there, BabySky!  
Can you please authenticate this wallet for me?

Item Name:  New Auth Tory Burch Amanda Zip Around Continental Wallet Black
Item Number:  200837991526
Seller ID:  topofthebests101
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-TO...5-/200837991526?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec2e08c66

I bought one of these from this seller already...getting nervous that this is a knock-off dealer...

Thanks!!


----------



## hvictoriak

Could someone please authenticate either of these pairs of TB Leopard Revas?? Thanks so much -- I appreciate the help 

Link 1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...75765?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27ccc03f75

Link 2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...33417?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3ccc5496a9


----------



## gibbiesgirl

Springroll said:
			
		

> Hi there, BabySky!
> Can you please authenticate this wallet for me?
> 
> Item Name:  New Auth Tory Burch Amanda Zip Around Continental Wallet Black
> Item Number:  200837991526
> Seller ID:  topofthebests101
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-TORY-BURCH-Amanda-Zip-Around-Continental-Wallet-Black-Gift-Box-195-/200837991526?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec2e08c66
> 
> I bought one of these from this seller already...getting nervous that this is a knock-off dealer...
> 
> Thanks!!



I bought one from another seller that was identical and it was a replica. When I went to the Tory Burch store the lady there said they never put there wallets in boxes. When I put the one I had near the real one the quality was not at all the same. Hope this helps.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

gibbiesgirl said:


> eBay seller: bing_bing09
> All items Tory Burch items are replica.


Thanks so much - just saved me some misery.  Wrote seller asking why no tags and her response was that once the bags are sold out she snips the tags so someone won't buy and sell for more on E-Bay. OK then!


----------



## Springroll

gibbiesgirl said:


> I bought one from another seller that was identical and it was a replica. When I went to the Tory Burch store the lady there said they never put there wallets in boxes. When I put the one I had near the real one the quality was not at all the same. Hope this helps.



OMG...I knew it was too good to be true...

Guess I'll have to wait until it arrives and figure something out.  I think that the seller offers refunds....

BabySky - can you please have a look?


----------



## milenboy

Hello...I really hope that you can help me with this Ipad case:


----------



## Springroll

Whoops...trying to delete this post!  Ignore this!!


----------



## Springroll

gibbiesgirl said:


> I bought one from another seller that was identical and it was a replica. When I went to the Tory Burch store the lady there said they never put there wallets in boxes. When I put the one I had near the real one the quality was not at all the same. Hope this helps.



((BUMP))

Gibbiesgirl - you know what I totally find disappointing? That the sellers (both yours and mine) had almost perfect feedback, with tons of people having bought the TB products...and NONE of the buyers figured out that they were replicas!!  That's unbelievable...

BABYSKY - can you please help me with this one?  Here's the link again:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-TO...5-/200837991526?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec2e08c66

Thanks!!


----------



## gibbiesgirl

Springroll said:
			
		

> ((BUMP))
> 
> Gibbiesgirl - you know what I totally find disappointing? That the sellers (both yours and mine) had almost perfect feedback, with tons of people having bought the TB products...and NONE of the buyers figured out that they were replicas!!  That's unbelievable...
> 
> BABYSKY - can you please help me with this one?  Here's the link again:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-TORY-BURCH-Amanda-Zip-Around-Continental-Wallet-Black-Gift-Box-195-/200837991526?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec2e08c66
> 
> Thanks!!



I took very detailed pictures and sent them with the sellers home address and personal info to the Tory Burch fraud division. They were very helpful when I went to the store in giving me the proper channels to take action. If only ebay were so helpful!


----------



## Springroll

gibbiesgirl said:


> I took very detailed pictures and sent them with the sellers home address and personal info to the Tory Burch fraud division. They were very helpful when I went to the store in giving me the proper channels to take action. If only ebay were so helpful!



Good for you!!  Right now, all I can do is wait for the wallet to show up....sigh.  Do you think I should get in touch with the seller now, or wait until the wallet comes and take it to a TB store for authentication??  Judging from the listing similarities (right down to the photos!!) I would place a hefty wager on the fact that mine is a replica, too...

Did you send the wallet back or leave it with TB?


----------



## gibbiesgirl

TB did not want it. Before I headed to the boutique I emailed the seller and told her I thought it was fake. I told her I was going to the TB store that afternoon and if this item was a replica I expected a refund before 12pm. I had my refund within minutes. I took it to the store just to be sure. If your item comes from Anaheim Ca it would be the same seller. Her name is Helen. If it is I can email her on your behalf and I assure you that you will get your refund. I only live about 20 miles away from the seller of the wallet that I bought and my Hubby is a police officer in the city next to hers!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

gibbiesgirl said:


> I took very detailed pictures and sent them with the sellers home address and personal info to the Tory Burch fraud division. They were very helpful when I went to the store in giving me the proper channels to take action. If only ebay were so helpful!


I hear you.  There are several TB handbags I want but I know they are fake and the sellers have great ratings!  I can only think people just don't really know if they are authentic and are merely concerned with a cheap price which makes no sense to me.


----------



## Springroll

gibbiesgirl said:


> TB did not want it. Before I headed to the boutique I emailed the seller and told her I thought it was fake. I told her I was going to the TB store that afternoon and if this item was a replica I expected a refund before 12pm. I had my refund within minutes. I took it to the store just to be sure. If your item comes from Anaheim Ca it would be the same seller. Her name is Helen. If it is I can email her on your behalf and I assure you that you will get your refund. I only live about 20 miles away from the seller of the wallet that I bought and my Hubby is a police officer in the city next to hers!



Got the wallet today..and you are right, the quality just doesn't seem the same (...I had longingly handled an authentic one at my TB boutique just prior to buying this one!!  )  I emailed the seller and you won't believe the response...I'll PM it to you, as it is too long to post here...

Unfortunately, the seller lives in TX....not sure what to do now.  Do I mail it back and risk not getting a refund?  Or do I demand a refund and then mail it back??


----------



## BABYSKY

Springroll said:
			
		

> OMG...I knew it was too good to be true...
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait until it arrives and figure something out.  I think that the seller offers refunds....
> 
> BabySky - can you please have a look?



It's not real dear... Im so sorry...


----------



## BABYSKY

hikart said:
			
		

> I really really need your help!
> I wanna buy this bag for my mother's 50th birthday.
> It's a surprise.
> She would definitely know if it's authentic or fake and I want it to be PERFECT!
> Can you please tell me if this one is real or not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Pocket-Tote-Bag-in-Black-TB-Dust-Bag-/170938831624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccbf9308



Sorry for the delay in reply. And I'm so sorry the listing has ended already.... Been pre -occupied lately


----------



## cgraceven

cgraceven said:


> Hello authenticates, I was wondering if any of you can authenticate this bag for me? Is it normal for a Tory burch bag to say made in china on the inside tag?



can anyone help me authenticate this bag please? Pretty please???


----------



## Springroll

BABYSKY said:


> It's not real dear... Im so sorry...



Okay, thanks Babysky...

I'm going to take a page from Gibbiesgirl's book and demand my refund.  I'm also going to forward the info on to Tory Burch's head office!


----------



## gibbiesgirl

Springroll said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks Babysky...
> 
> I'm going to take a page from Gibbiesgirl's book and demand my refund.  I'm also going to forward the info on to Tory Burch's head office!



Let me know if you need any assistance in dealing with that seller!


----------



## Anitaspurse

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290814649553&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Anitaspurse

Anitaspurse said:
			
		

> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290814649553&globalID=EBAY-US



Can someone authenticate this purse....thans!


----------



## gordomom

Hi there,

I'm new to TB and was wondering if someone can take a look at these photos and provide an opinion on authenticity.  Photos were taken by the seller (not on the bay), so if any more are needed please let me know!  TIA!!


----------



## icydipndots

Can someone authenticate this for me? i purchased and paid, just wanted second opinion. thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...6V8tUo6Xn1+oinQ79AvsGRs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jamespasto

Can someone authenticate these boots for me:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271101803285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Anitaspurse

gordomom said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to TB and was wondering if someone can take a look at these photos and provide an opinion on authenticity.  Photos were taken by the seller (not on the bay), so if any more are needed please let me know!  TIA!!



Gordomom.....I am thinking it is not real due to the lining...but cannot say 100%.....hopefully someone will be along soon to express another opinion.


----------



## gordomom

Anitaspurse said:


> Gordomom.....I am thinking it is not real due to the lining...but cannot say 100%.....hopefully someone will be along soon to express another opinion.



Thanks Anitaspurse!  I was a bit worried about that since I haven't seen that lining in the bags I've seen in person.  I will wait for other opinions as you suggested though.  Thanks again!


----------



## Anitaspurse

Anitaspurse said:
			
		

> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290814649553&globalID=EBAY-US



Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch purse please?    Thanks!!!!


----------



## Cacciatrice

may you help me?

name: 2012 NEW Auth TORY BURCH Priscilla Top Handle Crossbody Leather Bag, Tumbleweed
seller: bing_bing09 
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/261126926648...X:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661#ht_4795wt_892


----------



## harlem_cutie

Anitaspurse said:


> Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch purse please?    Thanks!!!!



I had this in red. The hardware is identical and lining is correct. This is real.


----------



## Anitaspurse

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> I had this in red. The hardware is identical and lining is correct. This is real.



wow.....thanks Harlem Cutie.....I have never seen lining like this on real authentic Tory bags so I wasn't sure.


----------



## jen54

Can someone authenticate this bag for me please? I bought it on eBay but the seller doesn't know the name of it, I've been searching for a picture of it to find the name, but I can't find anything. If it is authentic, does anyone know the name? Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...u3Xh39QRdG2cRTvm/HD/mSI=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## harlem_cutie

Anitaspurse said:


> wow.....thanks Harlem Cutie.....I have never seen lining like this on real authentic Tory bags so I wasn't sure.



I bought the bag from the TB outlet in 2009 so the lining is definitely an older style. I want to say they discontinued it in early 2010 but I'm not sure. It's definitely real though. I remember seeing it in the luggage/cognac color when I bought mine.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jen54 said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag for me please? I bought it on eBay but the seller doesn't know the name of it, I've been searching for a picture of it to find the name, but I can't find anything. If it is authentic, does anyone know the name? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...u3Xh39QRdG2cRTvm/HD/mSI=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Degrade Satchel. I believe this is from 2009 so the lining would be correct. Have not seen this bag up close but everything checks out.


----------



## jen54

Thanks so much Harlem Cutie! You're help is very much appreciated!


----------



## DTTV

Hello!

My friend has passed this along to me and I was curious to know its authenticity. I believe its called the Robinson Satchel.

Thanks so much for your time and help experts!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Can anyone authenticate this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...477&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=281024186269&


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Syrenitytoo said:


> Can anyone authenticate this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...477&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=281024186269&


Item No.  281024186269
Seller:  dzdirect

Sorry, I never did this before, hope this correct.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Syrenitytoo said:


> Item No.  281024186269
> Seller:  dzdirect
> 
> Sorry, I never did this before, hope this correct.



I wish I could help. I'm not familar enough with the Dome satchel to properly authenticate.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

harlem_cutie said:


> I wish I could help. I'm not familar enough with the Dome satchel to properly authenticate.



Thanks anyway. Just hope someone comes along.


----------



## Little Miss N

Can someone please authenticate this item for me? Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...011&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&sd=170947488688&


----------



## gordomom

gordomom said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to TB and was wondering if someone can take a look at these photos and provide an opinion on authenticity.  Photos were taken by the seller (not on the bay), so if any more are needed please let me know!  TIA!!



Just checking back to see if anyone else has an opinion on this.  Otherwise I'll just pass.  Thank you!!


----------



## Little Miss N

I have a gut feeling that these may be fake... Can someone confirm please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Tory-B...Handbags&var=470217402542&hash=item27cd01257b


----------



## mmtanya

Could someone please tell me if this item is authentic? or has anyone bought from this seller before...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...690&pid=100012&prg=1014&rk=3&sd=181029121936&


----------



## mmtanya

Could someone tell me if this handbag is real? (I'm pretty sure the picture is) but is the actual handbag real.  They said that it's purchase from an outlet in London.  Anyone bought from this seller before?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2670c8ed


----------



## Clovercubed

mmtanya said:


> Could someone tell me if this handbag is real? (I'm pretty sure the picture is) but is the actual handbag real.  They said that it's purchase from an outlet in London.  Anyone bought from this seller before?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2670c8ed



With the actual bag in the picture, I'm not an expert at authenticating but there is such a bag as the Robinson middy satchel. If you've done some research you'll find them at the TB website as well, but black is currently not available.


----------



## pauii

I've had this bag for a while:






But, in orange. I think it's called Amanda Dome tote. Thing is, every time I look for it online, I only find it in colors black, purple and luggage. Does that mean my orange bag is a fake? :/


----------



## jaynat

Item Name: Tory Burch Bombe in Brown Leather
Seller: Local Consignment Shop
Comments: I bought this bag from a consignment shop. I do have a week to return it if it is not Authentic. I would like to get an experts opinion. The zipper pulls do not have "TORY BURCH"  engraved on them. Is this normal?

Thank you for your time experts!


----------



## minnie_tran

Can anyone help me to authenticate this reva clutch. The gold hardware is not glossy so I get confused. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330835726505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Thanks in advance


----------



## miss_lyn

Please help authenticate these wallets! Thanks for all the help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...t-/110983039265?pt=Wallet&hash=item19d71ac921

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...T-/121031735898?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c2e0dba5a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...h-/200854698305?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec3df7941


----------



## muiji10

hello ! can you help me authenticate this wallet please? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2013-Cl...818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460aaf1412


----------



## allyson rae x3

Can someone please help me with authenticating this Reva Clutch?











































Thanks!


----------



## Anitaspurse

Could someone authenticate this....found on ebay....and not the current one called purple haze at Saks.  Thanks.


----------



## cocofara

Hi, Please authenticate this Tory Tote.
Bought it at a Charity Shop!!!

Thanks heaps.


http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/cocofara/


----------



## islandereli

Hey ladies  I've never bought a Tory Burch before, but purchased this one tonight thinking it was a louissa because of the strap. Can someone authenticate for me? (Or, if I'm in the wrong spot for this question, I apologize in advance - where do I post this?) what's throwing me off is the zipper closure on the main compartment - if it's authentic shouldn't it be a magnetic closure? Thanks in advance!

Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...214?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7c4e924e


----------



## Heartmybags315

Hi! Seriously thinking about purchasing this bag....can someone please authenticate? Thanks in advance 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...976?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6a73c8d8


----------



## nickhh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-Du...568?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2325c1ed60


----------



## cabben

It this the real deal or fake?

http://www.bilddump.se/bilder/20121207103540-62.20.25.41.jpg

http://www.bilddump.se/bilder/20121207103620-62.20.25.41.jpg

http://www.bilddump.se/bilder/20121207103656-62.20.25.41.jpg

http://www.bilddump.se/bilder/20121207103723-62.20.25.41.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Cacciatrice

May you help me?

Name: New with Dust bag $435 Tory Burch Robinson middy satchel White off
Seller: sei777
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/150957321568...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4626wt_1168

Name: TORY BURCH Brown Leather Zipper Compartment Large Robinson Satchel Tote Handbag
Seller:linda*s***stuff
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/310522282735...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2588wt_1168


----------



## Anitaspurse

Is this Tory Burch sunglass case real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...DlYMc9FVkueiN/RLbgkrN90=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...DlYMc9FVkueiN/RLbgkrN90=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!!!


----------



## J. Fisk

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271116977393&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

J. Fisk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271116977393&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> thanks in advance!



real  and I have purchased several items from this seller in th past and everything has been authentic.


----------



## J. Fisk

harlem_cutie said:


> real  and I have purchased several items from this seller in th past and everything has been authentic.





Thanks! Super happy to hear that!


----------



## Khiejay

Please authenticate this TB double zip nylon bag, 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Khiejay

More pics


----------



## cocofara

May I please bump this as havent had any response. thanks
Hi, Please authenticate this Tory Tote.
Bought it at a Charity Shop!!!

Thanks heaps.


http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/cocofara/


----------



## DVFlover

I wonder if this is the right place.  I apologize if this is not but i would like this Tory Burch bag authenticated please!! thanks!!!!


----------



## DVFlover

Can anyone tell if this is authentic?


----------



## jackosabel

Please authenticate this tory burch zippy wallet. Please  thank you so much!


----------



## pollygirl8

If anyone could help me out, that would be great 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181044538000?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1075wt_932

Thank you


----------



## Khiejay

Khiejay said:


> More pics


----------



## allyson rae x3

allyson rae x3 said:


> Can someone please help me with authenticating this Reva Clutch?
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7367.jpg
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7368.jpg
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7370.jpg
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7371.jpg
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7372.jpg
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7373.jpg
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7374.jpg
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7377.jpg
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7379.jpg
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7381.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry to be a pain, but I just wanted to bump this.. It would be nice to know before Christmas because I intended for this to be a gift if it is authentic. Am I posting in the wrong place, or does this thread just not have official authenticators like the "Authenticate this Louis Vuitton" thread has? Please let me know!


----------



## maxglam

Can somebody please authenticate this Tory Burch Sophie Wedge in Leopard print. I have been looking for these shoes for a long time and found one on ebay.  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321040031404?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

maxglam said:


> Can somebody please authenticate this Tory Burch Sophie Wedge in Leopard print. I have been looking for these shoes for a long time and found one on ebay.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321040031404?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




real! Love these wedges. So comfortable. Be careful though as the ponyhair balds pretty quickly.


----------



## bwise

Can the experts on this wonderful forum please authenticate this Robinson tote?  The seller has two for sale and is using same set of pictures for both listings, that makes me a little nervous.  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7cc45915


----------



## akzm15

Hi can anyone please authenticate these for me? I was dying to purchase the robinson mini crossbody in black and I have finally found it. 

Item No. 261143487154
Seller: lukkstyle
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TORY-BUR...ags&hash=item3ccd5d62b2&_uhb=1#ht_1201wt_1186 


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/16094114...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7931wt_1186
Item No. 160941142299
Seller: sky99us


Thank you heaps!!


----------



## sandrines

hi ladies im very complusive on buying things i recently bought 3 bags in a bazaar.can someone pls authenticate this tb handbag.at first i thought its robinson but looking at the net makes me even More paranoid.pls HELP!


----------



## bettieb2

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121033855011

 Can someone authenticate please? Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

bettieb2 said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121033855011
> 
> Can someone authenticate please? Thank you!




these are real.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you help me? I'm really into this baby!!

Name:Tory Burch 797 Collection Satchel

Seller: rehoboth2007

Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Tory-Burch-7...bags&hash=item3a7cbe1d59&_uhb=1#ht_8230wt_934


----------



## Cacciatrice

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you help me? I'm really into this baby!!
> 
> Name:Tory Burch 797 Collection Satchel
> 
> Seller: rehoboth2007
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Tory-Burch-7...bags&hash=item3a7cbe1d59&_uhb=1#ht_8230wt_934



Please help me...


----------



## alicesuede

can someone authentize this bag for me? thank u sooooo much
seller's idresent2406 
address:http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
i'm a little bit suspicious when i received the bag, because the lining is different from the official picture.pleas please help me !!!!!!
i've already spent £250 on this bag
btw, i do have more detail picture but the website doesn't allow me to make an attachment with this thread(don't know why...)if you need the detail i can send them through mail!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Cacciatrice said:


> Please help me...




99% sure it's real. I've only had limited access to a 797 in plum but the leather texture is correct and all the TB markings are correct.


----------



## Inaina

Hi everyone,

this is my first post 

can anyone authenticate this purse which looks so beautiful:

seller: rain12

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-With-Ta...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cdaa9728

Merry Christmas


----------



## vuittonaholic

Hello! 
I have been given a TB Robinson wallet.
How do I know if it is authentic? What are the things to look out for?
Thanks.


----------



## Anitaspurse

vuittonaholic said:


> Hello!
> I have been given a TB Robinson wallet.
> How do I know if it is authentic? What are the things to look out for?
> Thanks.



QUALITY!!!!  The zipper should be heavylike and have Toryburch written On it.....post pics and someone will offer their opinion too!


----------



## olpsmlrm1031

authentic carolines?


----------



## allyson rae x3

allyson rae x3 said:


> Can someone please help me with authenticating this Reva Clutch?
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7367.jpg
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7368.jpg
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7370.jpg
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7371.jpg
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7372.jpg
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7373.jpg
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7374.jpg
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7377.jpg
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7379.jpg
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy294/allysonraex3/IMG_7381.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone???? Please???


----------



## Cacciatrice

May you help me with this Robinson?

Name: *TORY Burch* Tasche Handtasche Bag Damenhandtasche Handbag Braun
Seller: gz-1966
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/170963442869...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1837wt_1168

I asked for more photos:


----------



## hba123

My daughter received a TB clutch..will post pics later but although the tag looks just like her real TB ones, one side is totally blank--no item description/name or price?  Is that a clue that it's fake? TIA


----------



## Cacciatrice

Cacciatrice said:


> May you help me with this Robinson?
> 
> Name: *TORY Burch* Tasche Handtasche Bag Damenhandtasche Handbag Braun
> Seller: gz-1966
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/170963442869...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1837wt_1168
> 
> I asked for more photos:



Please help, auction is ending..


----------



## harlem_cutie

FYI - Robinsons are really difficult to authenticate because the details are changed every season and the fakes have gotten really good. This is probably the one item I would purchase directly from TB or a a TB authorized retailer because that's the only way to have peace of mind regarding authenticity.


----------



## gpak89

Could you please authenticate this TB bag? It is the Tory Burch Robinson Small Dome Satchel in Black. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230901484374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I've asked for more/better pictures but I haven't received them yet. I'll post them when available. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hba123

delete


----------



## hba123

hba123 said:


> My daughter received a TB clutch..will post pics later but although the tag looks just like her real TB ones, one side is totally blank--no item description/name or price?  Is that a clue that it's fake? TIA



http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000502_zps90bf2ca7.jpg

http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000504_zps008860cb.jpg

http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000507_zps412e3d76.jpg

http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000505_zps81e7d535.jpg

http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000506_zps8d024162.jpg

http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000509_zpsca300648.jpg

http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000510_zps4e38ec60.jpg


----------



## harlem_cutie

hba123 said:


> http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000502_zps90bf2ca7.jpg
> 
> http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000504_zps008860cb.jpg
> 
> http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000507_zps412e3d76.jpg
> 
> http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000505_zps81e7d535.jpg
> 
> http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000506_zps8d024162.jpg
> 
> http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000509_zpsca300648.jpg
> 
> http://i394.photobucket.com/albums/pp27/hba123/IMG_00000510_zps4e38ec60.jpg



fake. Chain is not similar to any chains TB uses. Tag is way off. PM me for specifics. Don't want to help counterfeiters out. All TB tags have product #, color and style. Sorry 

eta: I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow so feel free to PM me for help with authenticating. I will help if I can. I'm most comfortable authenticating TB shoes and pre-2010 bags.


----------



## Chiyo

Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch oversized tote? Thank you very much. 

http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...d/7445-tory-burch-orange-oversized-beach-tote


----------



## pursehusband234

Please help verify this Tory Burch...I bought it already so I hope it's okay! LOL

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../54569/3263/1601014&posRow=0&posCol=1&page=1#


----------



## harlem_cutie

Chiyo said:


> Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch oversized tote? Thank you very much.
> 
> http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...d/7445-tory-burch-orange-oversized-beach-tote



can't tell without closeups of hardware and interior. Leaning towards fake though as the beach bags are highly faked.


----------



## harlem_cutie

pursehusband234 said:


> Please help verify this Tory Burch...I bought it already so I hope it's okay! LOL
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../54569/3263/1601014&posRow=0&posCol=1&page=1#



Need a closeup of the hardware. BBOS wouldn't sell fake TB so I wouldn't worry if you bought it from here.


----------



## gpak89

gpak89 said:


> Could you please authenticate this TB bag? It is the Tory Burch Robinson Small Dome Satchel in Black.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230901484374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I've asked for more/better pictures but I haven't received them yet. I'll post them when available.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Please help! They added additional photos on the listing of the hardware and inside.


----------



## harlem_cutie

gpak89 said:


> Please help! They added additional photos on the listing of the hardware and inside.



I thought I commented. Sorry. All her bags are real.


----------



## Chiyo

Hi harlem_cutie! I am posting more photos of the oversized for your reference. Thank you very much!


----------



## Chiyo

More photos. Thank you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Chiyo said:


> Hi harlem_cutie! I am posting more photos of the oversized for your reference. Thank you very much!



Does the bag have feet? I don't like saying something is fake unless I am 100% sure. I do not recall an orange tote being released last year or this year.  The tote that is similar to this was pink and orange. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Tory-Burch-Dipped-Beach-Tote-Bag/prod145350319/

The oversized tote was not striped. http://www.toryburch.com/Oversized-Dipped-Tote/20119708,default,pd.html

Sorry I can't give you a definitive answer.


----------



## Chiyo

Hi harlem_cutie, the bag doesn't have any feet. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## cocofara

cocofara said:


> May I please bump this as havent had any response. thanks
> Hi, Please authenticate this Tory Tote.
> Bought it at a Charity Shop!!!
> 
> Thanks heaps.
> 
> 
> http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/cocofara/



Hi, please authenticate...still awaiting someone to look at this one from a while ago..thanks heaps


----------



## jjembi

Hello! Can anyone authenticate this wallet? It seems real but I haven't been able to find this wallet in this color online so I am a little hesitant. Thanks in advance!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...x-/230907806799?pt=Wallet&hash=item35c32d844f


----------



## missnicoleeee

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!!

Please let me know if you need any more pics!!


----------



## TwirkieMD

Hi! I just purchased my first tory burch bag.. Large robinson dome satchel.. French navy.. I'm just wondering if this is real. Thanksebay.ph/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281043838667&ssPageName=ADME:L:OUH:3160


----------



## Khiejay

Hi harlem_cutie, please authenticate this tory burch double zip nylon bag


----------



## Khiejay

More picture of TB double zip nylon bag


----------



## Khiejay

Zipper of TB double zip nylon bag


----------



## Khiejay

Exterior of TB double zip nylon bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

cocofara said:


> Hi, please authenticate...still awaiting someone to look at this one from a while ago..thanks heaps




two things - I have never seen that lining on any TB bag and the stitching on the TB label would never be crooked or cut off the TB name. Based on that, I would say it is not real.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Khiejay said:


> Hi harlem_cutie, please authenticate this tory burch double zip nylon bag



can you post a pic of the label inside the bag? Thanks!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Harlem_cutie - I wanted to purchased this Amanda Hobo from BBOS and I'm not sure - the pinching has either come out on two ends or wasn't ever done and the magnetic closure is completely hidden. They guarantee authenticity but I am little concerned.

Thank you so much for your help!!!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...g/56650/3165/1269631&posRow=6&posCol=0&page=1


----------



## harlem_cutie

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie - I wanted to purchased this Amanda Hobo from BBOS and I'm not sure - the pinching has either come out on two ends or wasn't ever done and the magnetic closure is completely hidden. They guarantee authenticity but I am little concerned.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...g/56650/3165/1269631&posRow=6&posCol=0&page=1



did you order it? If so, post pics when you receive it. The lining is correct for the bag and the hardware is ok from what I can see. I have a Dena with a covered magnetic closure so maybe this was unique to 2010 bags or maybe just the black bags. I know quite a few people that have rented and purchased from BBOS and everything has been authentic.


----------



## amstevens714

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> did you order it? If so, post pics when you receive it. The lining is correct for the bag and the hardware is ok from what I can see. I have a Dena with a covered magnetic closure so maybe this was unique to 2010 bags or maybe just the black bags. I know quite a few people that have rented and purchased from BBOS and everything has been authentic.



Hi there!

I did.

I will definitely post pics once received.  it is definitely an older bag, so that it what I am assuming also. There are some on eBay that have the same closure also, but never can tell if those are real haha.

Should be getting it sometime next week, thanks so much for your input!!

Best,
Amanda


----------



## MAGJES

Please authenticate these Patent Revas please. 
Thanks so much! 






















Inside:






lmk if I need other photos!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

MAGJES said:


> Please authenticate these Patent Revas please.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> lmk if I need other photos!!



pic of inside label by inner sole and a pic of outer sole. Looking good so far!


----------



## MAGJES

harlem_cutie said:


> pic of inside label by inner sole and a pic of outer sole. Looking good so far!



Thanks so much for looking at these for me!  Here's more pics. Hopefully they are the right ones. Not sure exactly what the inside label was..


----------



## harlem_cutie

MAGJES said:


> Thanks so much for looking at these for me!  Here's more pics. Hopefully they are the right ones. Not sure exactly what the inside label was..



I was looking for the size info and called it a label because I am silly. These are real. Enjoy


----------



## Khiejay

harlem_cutie said:


> can you post a pic of the label inside the bag? Thanks!





Hi harlem_cutie , here's the pic of the label 
Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

Khiejay said:


> Hi harlem_cutie , here's the pic of the label
> Thank you



thank you. last pic request. Can I see a pic of the full front of the bag please. So far it's really hard to verify authenticity. Nylon bags vary from season to season and from line to line so it's really hard to tell.


----------



## MAGJES

harlem_cutie said:


> I was looking for the size info and called it a label because I am silly. These are real. Enjoy



Thanks for your help!


----------



## Khiejay

harlem_cutie said:


> thank you. last pic request. Can I see a pic of the full front of the bag please. So far it's really hard to verify authenticity. Nylon bags vary from season to season and from line to line so it's really hard to tell.



Hi harlem_cutie, thank you for the attention 
Here's the attached front view of the TB bag.

Thanks thanks


----------



## junebug3t

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...998481886?pt=US_Skin_Care&hash=item19d8066bde

can anyone authenticate this wallet? thanks!


----------



## chantallowon

Can someone please authenticate these Reva flats? Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Toryburch-re...var&hash=item19d821343c&_uhb=1#ht_4752wt_1284


----------



## harlem_cutie

chantallowon said:


> Can someone please authenticate these Reva flats? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Toryburch-re...var&hash=item19d821343c&_uhb=1#ht_4752wt_1284



need a pic of the label on the box, sole of shoe and size stamping on inside of shoe.

khiejay & junebug will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Khiejay said:


> Hi harlem_cutie, thank you for the attention
> Here's the attached front view of the TB bag.
> 
> Thanks thanks



still checking. Trying to identify what year this could be from. Do you know? It looks like a bag I've seen at the TB sample sale.


----------



## harlem_cutie

junebug3t said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...998481886?pt=US_Skin_Care&hash=item19d8066bde
> 
> can anyone authenticate this wallet? thanks!



Unfortunately, I can't tell from the pics. Almost everything checks out but I am unsure. I don't like saying something is authentic or not unless I am 100% sure. Sorry.


----------



## junebug3t

what about this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181059607214?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
or this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360562593221?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


----------



## jeffk

Dear Ladies,Is this style of bag is Auth? Tory burch blue 
I like this blue.
Thanks so much
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## harlem_cutie

junebug3t said:


> what about this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181059607214?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> or this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360562593221?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649



both are real. The pics are excellent for seeing the grain of the leather and quality of interior.


----------



## needloub

Item Name: Tory Burch Reva Black/Silver Leather Flats
Item Number: 300568502704
Seller ID: easyhook
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-R...item45fb4761b0

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

jeffk said:


> Dear Ladies,Is this style of bag is Auth? Tory burch blue
> I like this blue.
> Thanks so much
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



fake. sorry.


----------



## harlem_cutie

needloub said:


> Item Name: Tory Burch Reva Black/Silver Leather Flats
> Item Number: 300568502704
> Seller ID: easyhook
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-R...item45fb4761b0
> 
> Thanks in advance!



real. I bought Miller sandals from them earlier this summer. Flawless transaction.


----------



## Khiejay

harlem_cutie said:


> thank you. last pic request. Can I see a pic of the full front of the bag please. So far it's really hard to verify authenticity. Nylon bags vary from season to season and from line to line so it's really hard to tell.


Not sure what year this model from.  is there a possibility that this is not authentic?


Thanks


----------



## snowballlily

Hi Purse Experts! I purchased a Tory Burch Shoulder bag on eBay. PLEASE give a look see if its Auth Tory burch ,thanks alot!!!
Inside zipper has YKK,Outside Zipper dosnt have YKK logo


----------



## harlem_cutie

Khiejay said:


> Not sure what year this model from.  is there a possibility that this is not authentic?
> 
> 
> Thanks



yes, but only because nylon bags are the most commonly faked. The bag looks authentic to me but I'm not 100% sure. I have asked someone else to check and they will get back to me soon.


----------



## harlem_cutie

snowballlily said:


> Hi Purse Experts! I purchased a Tory Burch Shoulder bag on eBay. PLEASE give a look see if its Auth Tory burch ,thanks alot!!!
> Inside zipper has YKK,Outside Zipper dosnt have YKK logo



can you post a link to the auction? pics of the hardware on the front are needed as well as a pic of the inside. thanks


----------



## snowballlily

harlem_cutie said:


> can you post a link to the auction? pics of the hardware on the front are needed as well as a pic of the inside. thanks


Is that good?


----------



## snowballlily

snowballlily said:


> Is that good?


Link already no item can see


----------



## snowballlily

harlem_cutie said:


> can you post a link to the auction? pics of the hardware on the front are needed as well as a pic of the inside. thanks


This is inside zipper


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi,

Will you authenticate this clutch for me?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170973389863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thank you in advance.


----------



## amstevens714

Hey Harlem cutie!!

The bag came and boy is it USED. It's so floppy I can't believe it. I don't remember the leather being that soft, but it is the older version. I mean I just push a tiny bit and the handles fold in two. I am returning but might purchase from BBOS in the future and am just curious what you think. Can you take a look please? 

Thank you so much for any help you can provide!


----------



## harlem_cutie

snowballlily said:


> This is inside zipper



Robinson bags are really hard to authenticate so please bear with me. Can I get a pic of the interior. Trying to see the canvas and how the logos look. Does this bag have a mirror?


----------



## harlem_cutie

amstevens714 said:


> Hey Harlem cutie!!
> 
> The bag came and boy is it USED. It's so floppy I can't believe it. I don't remember the leather being that soft, but it is the older version. I mean I just push a tiny bit and the handles fold in two. I am returning but might purchase from BBOS in the future and am just curious what you think. Can you take a look please?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can provide!



it's definitely real. the lining indicates it's a 2011 bag so not even that old. It should have some structure. The main diff btw the Amanda and Robinson line is that the Amanda leather is more lightweight yet durable. I don't know what you paid but the bag is showing a lot of wear. Look at the mirror . I don't blame you for returning.


----------



## harlem_cutie

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will you authenticate this clutch for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170973389863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thank you in advance.



real.


----------



## needloub

harlem_cutie said:


> real. I bought Miller sandals from them earlier this summer. Flawless transaction.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## amstevens714

Thanks Harlem cutie, so much. It wasn't much, $180, so not bad at all, what do you think, worth the price?it's really really floppy... I'm not kidding about the handles either, literally bend to the touch. I think I'm going to return it, I'm just curious if all Amanda hobos will end up that way. They said this one was only rented 3 times. That seems crazy to me. 3 months of use and it looks like that?!?!? 


Thank you!!


----------



## snowballlily

The inside look ,The small Robinson dont have mirror come with i think.


----------



## xbabii

Please authenticate this wallet...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271136458598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you in advance.


----------



## spiffymik

Hi everyone!

I purchased the Robinson Satchel in Bordeaux on eBay recently. Could anyone please help me verify this?

Much thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

snowballlily said:


> The inside look ,The small Robinson dont have mirror come with i think.



honestly, I am unsure. The hardware and leather look good but the lining and TB emblems are throwing me off. The lining shouldn't have TB cut off anywhere but some newer bags do. All my TB bags had the emblem wrapped tightly. This looks like a piece of tape was stuck on it. Could be because it's not new. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## harlem_cutie

got multiquote back on my phone. Yay!



spiffymik said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I purchased the Robinson Satchel in Bordeaux on eBay recently. Could anyone please help me verify this?
> 
> Much thanks in advance!



need a pic of the interior and a pic of all of the hardware including side snaps and rivets. Also need a pic of the inside tag.



amstevens714 said:


> Thanks Harlem cutie, so much. It wasn't much, $180, so not bad at all, what do you think, worth the price?it's really really floppy... I'm not kidding about the handles either, literally bend to the touch. I think I'm going to return it, I'm just curious if all Amanda hobos will end up that way. They said this one was only rented 3 times. That seems crazy to me. 3 months of use and it looks like that?!?!?
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



I believe that if you don't love it immediately then you probably never will. Go with your first reaction. 



xbabii said:


> Please authenticate this wallet...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271136458598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance.



real.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Khiejay said:


> Not sure what year this model from.  is there a possibility that this is not authentic?
> 
> 
> Thanks



update. My friend, a TB collector, looked at your pics and said she thinks the bag is real. We both agree that it looks like a sample or a limited run bag from 2010-2011, maybe even older.


----------



## jhom

Hi Everyone,

Could you let me know if these TB Suki clutches are real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261155775734?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321056956451?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## jaj828

Hi there!

I've wanted to get my first TB purchase, can you please let me know what pictures do you need to help authenticate this item? thanks so much!!! 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/120924974319?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_923


----------



## harlem_cutie

jhom said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could you let me know if these TB Suki clutches are real?
> 
> Thanks!



both are real. 




jaj828 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've wanted to get my first TB purchase, can you please let me know what pictures do you need to help authenticate this item? thanks so much!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/120924974319?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_923



need pics of the side snaps, zipper pulls and inside label.


----------



## Khiejay

harlem_cutie said:


> update. My friend, a TB collector, looked at your pics and said she thinks the bag is real. We both agree that it looks like a sample or a limited run bag from 2010-2011, maybe even older.


thanks a lot harlem_cutie, this is a relief, at least... my TB is worth the price.


----------



## J. Fisk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...41792?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c6bab2ee0

thank you!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

J. Fisk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...41792?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c6bab2ee0
> 
> thank you!!



need a pic of the size info on the inside of the shoe.


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Harlem cutie!!

I purchased a different color from BBOS because they had a sale and I need a lighter colored bag for summer. This was nice shade of orange (pinks and reds to it). They said its called canyon. Can you help me authenticate this one. The difference in leather and condition is night and day from the other one. Thanks soooo very much for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Harlem cutie!!
> 
> I purchased a different color from BBOS because they had a sale and I need a lighter colored bag for summer. This was nice shade of orange (pinks and reds to it). They said its called canyon. Can you help me authenticate this one. The difference in leather and condition is night and day from the other one. Thanks soooo very much for your help!



canyon is a very pretty orangey color. It's almost like persimmon. The leather on this bag looks almost new. Let's see a pic of the back of the bag so I can see the three rivets and a pic of the inside label.


----------



## amstevens714

You are sooo nice!!  thank you!

So I'm not sure what inside tag means (sorry my first time buying pre-loved Tory burch)... So I took a guess. Please let me know if I didn't guess correctly  also thought id add a photo of the dust bag. 

Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

amstevens714 said:


> You are sooo nice!!  thank you!
> 
> So I'm not sure what inside tag means (sorry my first time buying pre-loved Tory burch)... So I took a guess. Please let me know if I didn't guess correctly  also thought id add a photo of the dust bag.
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!



you got it. it was the "made in china" label. Definitely authentic. Enjoy


----------



## missnicoleeee

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!!
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more pics!!



Hi! Not sure if my post was missed or if I didn't add enough pictures... Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## amstevens714

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> you got it. it was the "made in china" label. Definitely authentic. Enjoy



You are so wonderful! Thank you so much  It is literally night and day between this one and the other black one you helped me with. They said both were used the same amount of time but it seems they must be mistaken or the black leather doesn't wear as well. Either way I'm a happy camper  thank you so very much. Have a lovely evening!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! Not sure if my post was missed or if I didn't add enough pictures... Please let me know! Thanks



sorry, I have no experience with TB exotics. I have never owned any and never even touched any so I cannot give an opinion on authenticity.


----------



## TheV

Hi!  Please help to authenticate this bag. I bought it off e-bay and have many concerns tbh...I have never seen any TB product in real life, so i can't decide whether this bag is auth or not. There is no "made in china" inside tag and the inside gold details, including the mirror, didn't have "stickers". I will provide any other photos if you need.
Thanks in advance!

http://imageshack.us/g/1/9970485/


----------



## harlem_cutie

TheV said:


> Hi!  Please help to authenticate this bag. I bought it off e-bay and have many concerns tbh...I have never seen any TB product in real life, so i can't decide whether this bag is auth or not. There is no "made in china" inside tag and the inside gold details, including the mirror, didn't have "stickers". I will provide any other photos if you need.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/1/9970485/



need a closeup of the rivets, mirror, side snaps, bottom and inside of bag. Could you also post a link to the auction? I will be away this weekend so will answer as soon as I can.


----------



## spiffymik

Hi there,

Thank you for your help, harlemcutie!

Here are more pictures of the interior, side zippers, etc. Please let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## TheV

harlem_cutie said:


> need a closeup of the rivets, mirror, side snaps, bottom and inside of bag. Could you also post a link to the auction? I will be away this weekend so will answer as soon as I can.


Hi, thanks for your reply.

I've added more photos: http://imageshack.us/g/1/9971917/

The original listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...FS3RNHlOPW%2FdZlm4sdM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## amiga226

Hi there! Please help authenticate this Tory Burch for me. TIA! 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC TORY BURCH ROBINSON LARGE DOUBLE ZIP TOTE - VIOLET
Item Number: 281051707448
Seller: bag-luxurydepot
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENT...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416ffcb838


----------



## J. Fisk

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/MILLER-2!BIR/TORY+BURCH+-+MILLER-2+MORE+COLORS+AVAILABLE

thanks!!


----------



## pauii

Hi. I bought this online. It's a beautiful color of somewhat reddish orange. Thing is, I can't seem to find this bag in this color anywhere online. 

Does it mean that it's fake?


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this wallet? Thank you so much for your help in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

spiffymik said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for your help, harlemcutie!
> 
> Here are more pictures of the interior, side zippers, etc. Please let me know if you need anything else!



looking good so far. Can I see a pic of the tag? Thanks!



TheV said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> I've added more photos: http://imageshack.us/g/1/9971917/
> 
> The original listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...FS3RNHlOPW%2FdZlm4sdM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I have been watching this seller for a while. Not sure how they are doing it but they have really good fakes. The tag is easiest giveaway. TB info is also centered on the tag and the style # is incorrect for the double zip. I would request a refund asap. 



pauii said:


> Hi. I bought this online. It's a beautiful color of somewhat reddish orange. Thing is, I can't seem to find this bag in this color anywhere online.
> 
> Does it mean that it's fake?



This color is canyon or at least what it's supposed to be. I need to see a pic of the back of the bag and a pic of the hardware from the sides. Thanks!



Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this wallet? Thank you so much for your help in advance.



There should be a "made in china" label. Can I see a pic of it or any of the inside labels. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

amiga226 said:


> Hi there! Please help authenticate this Tory Burch for me. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC TORY BURCH ROBINSON LARGE DOUBLE ZIP TOTE - VIOLET
> Item Number: 281051707448
> Seller: bag-luxurydepot
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENT...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416ffcb838



fake. All of the TBs listed are fake. They have bags that don't even exist.
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENT...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f213f1344



J. Fisk said:


> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/MILLER-2!BIR/TORY+BURCH+-+MILLER-2+MORE+COLORS+AVAILABLE
> 
> thanks!!



footcandy is a wonderful store that only sells authentic so no worries.


----------



## spiffymik

harlem_cutie said:


> looking good so far. Can I see a pic of the tag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching this seller for a while. Not sure how they are doing it but they have really good fakes. The tag is easiest giveaway. TB info is also centered on the tag and the style # is incorrect for the double zip. I would request a refund asap.
> 
> 
> 
> This color is canyon or at least what it's supposed to be. I need to see a pic of the back of the bag and a pic of the hardware from the sides. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a "made in china" label. Can I see a pic of it or any of the inside labels. Thanks!


Thanks, Harlem cutie!


Here is the tag
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6114/imageyke.jpg

 thanks so much again!!


----------



## spiffymik

spiffymik said:


> Thanks, Harlem cutie!
> 
> 
> Here is the tag
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6114/imageyke.jpg
> 
> thanks so much again!!


Also the front of the tag if you need:

http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/3899/phuppimagegt.jpg
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/851/phuppimagemx.jpg


----------



## harlem_cutie

pauii said:


> Hi. I bought this online. It's a beautiful color of somewhat reddish orange. Thing is, I can't seem to find this bag in this color anywhere online.



correction. The color would be wildberry not canyon.



spiffymik said:


> Also the front of the tag if you need:
> 
> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/3899/phuppimagegt.jpg
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/851/phuppimagemx.jpg



all signs indicate your bag is real. Haven't seen a fake bordeaux one yet, only black, luggage and parisian blue. Enjoy!


----------



## spiffymik

Hurray, wonderful to know! Thank you so much!


----------



## pauii

harlem_cutie said:


> This color is canyon or at least what it's supposed to be. I need to see a pic of the back of the bag and a pic of the hardware from the sides. Thanks!



Hi. Here it is.


----------



## Raven3766

harlem_cutie said:


> looking good so far. Can I see a pic of the tag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> It was hard to get a picture of the label, is this okay?


----------



## harlem_cutie

pauii said:


> Hi. Here it is.



real. enjoy!



Raven3766 said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking good so far. Can I see a pic of the tag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> It was hard to get a picture of the label, is this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real. enjoy!
Click to expand...


----------



## pauii

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> real. enjoy!



Yay! Such a relief. Thank you so much!


----------



## amiga226

harlem_cutie said:


> fake. All of the TBs listed are fake. They have bags that don't even exist.
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENT...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f213f1344
> 
> 
> 
> footcandy is a wonderful store that only sells authentic so no worries.


Thank you so much harlem_cutie I really appreciate it


----------



## Raven3766

harlem_cutie said:


> real. enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> real. enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## cocofara

harlem_cutie said:


> two things - I have never seen that lining on any TB bag and the stitching on the TB label would never be crooked or cut off the TB name. Based on that, I would say it is not real.



thanks very much for your response


----------



## fleurdelizzie

Please authenticate. Thank you ladies!

Item Name: Tory Burch Amanda Hobo Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 251210888116
Seller: gobsofgoodies
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d55f3b4#viTabs_0


----------



## harlem_cutie

fleurdelizzie said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you ladies!
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Amanda Hobo Crossbody Bag
> Item Number: 251210888116
> Seller: gobsofgoodies
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d55f3b4#viTabs_0



real


----------



## missnicoleeee

harlem_cutie said:


> sorry, I have no experience with TB exotics. I have never owned any and never even touched any so I cannot give an opinion on authenticity.



Do you know where I might be able to get it authenticated? Or would anybody else know? thanks!


----------



## J. Fisk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...51109?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item257a022605

thank youuu!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

missnicoleeee said:


> Do you know where I might be able to get it authenticated? Or would anybody else know? thanks!



sorry. I have no idea. Can anyone else help?



J. Fisk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...51109?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item257a022605
> 
> thank youuu!!



cannot authenticate with one pic. Need a pic of the soles and sizing info on inside.


----------



## shang

Hi there. This is my first time with TB. I am drawn to the Ella's candy colors. Please authenticate this for me.

Item: TORY BURCH NYLON ELLA - MAGENTA
Listing Number: 181066677178
Seller: probird2010
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNw-AUTH-TORY-BURCH-NYLON-ELLA-TOTE-BAG-MAGENTA-/181066677178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a286a3bba

Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

shang said:


> Hi there. This is my first time with TB. I am drawn to the Ella's candy colors. Please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item: TORY BURCH NYLON ELLA - MAGENTA
> Listing Number: 181066677178
> Seller: probird2010
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNw-AUTH-TORY-BURCH-NYLON-ELLA-TOTE-BAG-MAGENTA-/181066677178?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a286a3bba
> 
> Thank you



Ellas are the most commonly faked TB bag. The seller has fake Revas for sale so let's assume all her TB stuff is fake.


----------



## Ponews

Oops! Already bought this Tory Burch Amanda Messenger before checking your  site.  Now I am nervous. Some listings I see have printed lining, some do not. Sme have a single piece of leather on the back, some are pieced as in this listing.

She is shipping soon, she does have 100% positive feedback and a lot of feedback so I thought I researched well.

Please help! Pretty please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181067304424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Ponews

Ponews said:


> Oops! Already bought this Tory Burch Amanda Messenger before checking your  site.  Now I am nervous. Some listings I see have printed lining, some do not. Sme have a single piece of leather on the back, some are pieced as in this listing.
> 
> She is shipping soon, she does have 100% positive feedback and a lot of feedback so I thought I researched well.
> 
> Please help! Pretty please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181067304424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Ok, now I've found a old review of one on Saks website, the Saks description states protective feet and cotton lining. Could this one be authentic but a older model?

http://reviews.saksfifthavenue.com/...urch-amanda-messenger-bag-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ponews said:


> Oops! Already bought this Tory Burch Amanda Messenger before checking your  site.  Now I am nervous. Some listings I see have printed lining, some do not. Sme have a single piece of leather on the back, some are pieced as in this listing.
> 
> She is shipping soon, she does have 100% positive feedback and a lot of feedback so I thought I researched well.
> 
> Please help! Pretty please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181067304424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649




real. enjoy!


----------



## Ponews

harlem_cutie said:


> real. enjoy!


Thank you so much for your quick reply! Now I really can't wait to get it!


----------



## Ponews

Thank you so much for your quick reply! Now I really can't wait to get it!


----------



## shang

harlem_cutie said:


> Ellas are the most commonly faked TB bag. The seller has fake Revas for sale so let's assume all her TB stuff is fake.



My gut feel was right. The price was a giveaway esp. since she could still lower it further. Many thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Harlem cutie!

Me again!

Can you help me with this one from BBOS also? It's definitely seen some love but as long as it authentic I'm okay with it  leather feels pretty soft but not too much.

No made in china tag that I can find. Hopefully that's not a bad sign and not all her bags have them.

Thank you for your help as always!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Harlem cutie!
> 
> Me again!
> 
> Can you help me with this one from BBOS also? It's definitely seen some love but as long as it authentic I'm okay with it  leather feels pretty soft but not too much.
> 
> No made in china tag that I can find. Hopefully that's not a bad sign and not all her bags have them.
> 
> Thank you for your help as always!!



everything looks good. Lining and hardware are correct. Bag looks like it's in great condition. I bet someone removed the "made in" label. Enjoy your bag


----------



## amstevens714

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> everything looks good. Lining and hardware are correct. Bag looks like it's in great condition. I bet someone removed the "made in" label. Enjoy your bag



Thank you! Pics are deceiving lol...it's very dirty... I wish I knew how to clean it... Tried on a spot in the front and it made it worse unfortunately 

Thanks so much for your help, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you! Pics are deceiving lol...it's very dirty... I wish I knew how to clean it... Tried on a spot in the front and it made it worse unfortunately
> 
> Thanks so much for your help, I really appreciate it!!



Try the mr. Clean magic eraser. Do a spot test first. I use it on all my lighter colored bags.


----------



## glassjewels

hi! can you please help me authenticate this purse? i tried messaging the seller to ask for the style name but she said she already forgot (?) what it was.. it looks really pretty too! i would definitely purchase it if you can confirm its authenticity.. will be my first TB purse if ever..  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170980521084


----------



## amstevens714

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> Try the mr. Clean magic eraser. Do a spot test first. I use it on all my lighter colored bags.



Thanks! Yeah I thought about that. It was pulling the white color off, oh well...I didn't pay a ton for it, so it's okay...it was definitely better before I tried to "fix" it tho, lol


----------



## harlem_cutie

glassjewels said:


> hi! can you please help me authenticate this purse? i tried messaging the seller to ask for the style name but she said she already forgot (?) what it was.. it looks really pretty too! i would definitely purchase it if you can confirm its authenticity.. will be my first TB purse if ever..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170980521084



I've never seen this style before. It's pretty. Looks like a variation of the Georgiana tote. I need to see a closeup of the TB hardware, zipper and "made in china" tag on the inside.


----------



## she2014

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Tory-Bu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

can somebody help to authenticate this? thanks so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

she2014 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Tory-Bu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> can somebody help to authenticate this? thanks so much!



real


----------



## am4ndar3yna

Style: Tory Burch Reva gold flat/ballet shoes 
Pictures: Taken by myself
Addtnl comments: bought these local and I have bought tory burch flats before, but never any that dont say "Tory Burch" on the inside sole. Are there some that were realeased or sold without the "Tory Burch" stamp on the inside sole? Help with authenticating these would be wonderful. Thank you in advance! 
.


----------



## harlem_cutie

am4ndar3yna said:


> Style: Tory Burch Reva gold flat/ballet shoes
> Pictures: Taken by myself
> Addtnl comments: bought these local and I have bought tory burch flats before, but never any that dont say "Tory Burch" on the inside sole. Are there some that were realeased or sold without the "Tory Burch" stamp on the inside sole? Help with authenticating these would be wonderful. Thank you in advance!
> .




I own these. These are real and are hard to find. They are production samples of Powder Suede Revas that never made it to retail because the leather is prone to peeling and flaking. I bought mine in 2010 at a TB sample sale. I have them in pewter and a gray/purple. These are what started my Reva collection. I waterproofed them to slow the deterioration of the leather.


----------



## am4ndar3yna

harlem_cutie said:


> I own these. These are real and are hard to find. They are production samples of Powder Suede Revas that never made it to retail because the leather is prone to peeling and flaking. I bought mine in 2010 at a TB sample sale. I have them in pewter and a gray/purple. These are what started my Reva collection. I waterproofed them to slow the deterioration of the leather.



Awesome! Thank you! Im excited, I just wanted to make sure prior to listing them. Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## glassjewels

harlem_cutie said:


> I've never seen this style before. It's pretty. Looks like a variation of the Georgiana tote. I need to see a closeup of the TB hardware, zipper and "made in china" tag on the inside.



it looks really pretty.  but the seller didn't respond to me anymore when I tried asking for more pics.. too bad.


----------



## Joan1216

PLease kindly help me! I don't know if this is authentic or not.

I badly need your help! Thanks in advance. 

http://www.beeconomic.com.ph/deals/groupon-travel/SHOP-D015/716676449


----------



## harlem_cutie

Joan1216 said:


> PLease kindly help me! I don't know if this is authentic or not.
> 
> I badly need your help! Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.beeconomic.com.ph/deals/groupon-travel/SHOP-D015/716676449




fake


----------



## Joan1216

how can i prove to the seller that this is fake? thanks for your help.


----------



## Joan1216

harlem_cutie said:


> fake


.                 

 how can i prove to the seller that this is fake? thanks for your help.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Joan1216 said:


> .
> 
> how can i prove to the seller that this is fake? thanks for your help.




the ad does not indicate that they are authentic.
the seller listed is not an authorized retailer. 
TB does not sell wholesale.
TB does not use European sizing. The sizes should be 7, 8, 9, etc. not 37, 38, 39


----------



## Joan1216

I called the seller and asked them if the item is authentic and they said yes. I told them that I noticed that the logo is different from the website of tory burch which is whole metal plate (gold) and they explained to me that what they have is the enamel logo which was designed 2 years ago. they also said that there are different kind of logo depending on the season. and nowadays,  most tory burch are made in china.


----------



## katipu

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...BFVGBGs75IjEHNCsIeTow%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This very seller has another one for sale right now with beige lining which makes me a bit hesitant. 
Moreover my bag (link above) arrived with leather creasing at front corner


----------



## harlem_cutie

Joan1216 said:


> I called the seller and asked them if the item is authentic and they said yes. I told them that I noticed that the logo is different from the website of tory burch which is whole metal plate (gold) and they explained to me that what they have is the enamel logo which was designed 2 years ago. they also said that there are different kind of logo depending on the season. and nowadays,  most tory burch are made in china.



Of course they are going to say it's authentic. My point was that they are not an authorized seller of TB products so they cannot make any guarantee of any TB products they sell. TB jellies are made in china so this shouldn't raise any red flags. The emblem on the jellies were never enamel. The sole is wrong as well. Ask them for pics of the box including the size info.


----------



## harlem_cutie

katipu said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...BFVGBGs75IjEHNCsIeTow%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This very seller has another one for sale right now with beige lining which makes me a bit hesitant.
> Moreover my bag (link above) arrived with leather creasing at front corner



I am unsure about this seller's bags. This seller previously sold bags with incorrect tags. Definitely need more pics of all hardware before I can fully authenticate. The private listings make it hard to search and makes me wonder what they are hiding. The problem with authenticating saffiano bags is that they are easily faked and it can be really hard to tell unless you hold a real and a fake side by side.


----------



## katipu

harlem_cutie said:


> I am unsure about this seller's bags. This seller previously sold bags with incorrect tags. Definitely need more pics of all hardware before I can fully authenticate. The private listings make it hard to search and makes me wonder what they are hiding. The problem with authenticating saffiano bags is that they are easily faked and it can be really hard to tell unless you hold a real and a fake side by side.



Thanks so much for taking a look!
As I started searching Ebay now I've found two more sellers from United Kingdom selling only TB bags and wallets with almost identic conditions and descriptions with private listings as well. Makes me wonder.

I tried my best to make a close-up and while I was shooting the bag I found one of the zips is sewn unevenly (pointed this with an arrow).
No tags found - is it ok?
Sorry for pictures quality, not enough light in my apartment.


----------



## glassjewels

harlem_cutie said:


> I've never seen this style before. It's pretty. Looks like a variation of the Georgiana tote. I need to see a closeup of the TB hardware, zipper and "made in china" tag on the inside.



yay she sent me pics finally! hope these help.. thanks again!


----------



## harlem_cutie

katipu said:


> Thanks so much for taking a look!
> As I started searching Ebay now I've found two more sellers from United Kingdom selling only TB bags and wallets with almost identic conditions and descriptions with private listings as well. Makes me wonder.
> 
> I tried my best to make a close-up and while I was shooting the bag I found one of the zips is sewn unevenly (pointed this with an arrow).
> No tags found - is it ok?
> Sorry for pictures quality, not enough light in my apartment.



can I see a pic of the tag with the style #? Also, see if the "made in china" tag is in the inside zippocket.



glassjewels said:


> yay she sent me pics finally! hope these help.. thanks again!



just need a pic of the "made in china" tag or ask her if there is a "made in" stamp somewhere on the leather. I'm 99% sure the bag is real. The workmanship is too detailed for a fake.


----------



## katipu

harlem_cutie said:


> can I see a pic of the tag with the style #? Also, see if the "made in china" tag is in the inside zippocket.



there's no 'made in china' or any other tags inside. Checked twice.
Only this tag:


----------



## midoryroll

Hi lovelies! I need your help with this authentification! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-ROBINSON-MIDDY-SATCHEL-Black-with-TB-Dust-Bag-BRAND-NEW-Authentic/181070805661?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=008&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem


I am totally new to both this forum and to tory burch so i cant spot a fake one from a real one. I also cant afford to pay 500 for a new one!  I wish! Please help.


----------



## harlem_cutie

katipu said:


> there's no 'made in china' or any other tags inside. Checked twice.
> Only this tag:



The hardware is ok on the bag but there should be a "made in china" tag on the inside and the price tag is formatted incorrectly for this style. Another poster bought a similar bag from another UK seller a few pages back and I thought it was fake based on these same details. I'm not 100% sure however. Robinsons are so hard to authenticate. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.



midoryroll said:


> Hi lovelies! I need your help with this authentification!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-ROBINSON-MIDDY-SATCHEL-Black-with-TB-Dust-Bag-BRAND-NEW-Authentic/181070805661?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=008&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> 
> I am totally new to both this forum and to tory burch so i cant spot a fake one from a real one. I also cant afford to pay 500 for a new one!  I wish! Please help.



no experience with the Middy. Sorry.


----------



## Springroll

Hi Harlem_cutie!!

Can you please help with this baby tote? Thanks!!

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...urch-Nylon-Baby-Diaper-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ451468737


----------



## midoryroll

harlem_cutie said:


> The hardware is ok on the bag but there should be a "made in china" tag on the inside and the price tag is formatted incorrectly for this style. Another poster bought a similar bag from another UK seller a few pages back and I thought it was fake based on these same details. I'm not 100% sure however. Robinsons are so hard to authenticate. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
> 
> 
> 
> no experience with the Middy. Sorry.


thanks harlem cutie... I am so torn.. I actually received it today in the mail an dI have images.. I also inspected it and i found no "made in china" tag at all in the bag. IF anyone does have experience with the middy please help. It also came wrapped around tissue paper that had TTs on them. 

I took pictures an posted them on my flicker... http://www.flickr.com/photos/81345456@N00/8427229201/

 I am so bummed... I hate fakers!!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Springroll said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie!!
> 
> Can you please help with this baby tote? Thanks!!
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...urch-Nylon-Baby-Diaper-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ451468737



this looks good so far. Just need to see the lining. 



midoryroll said:


> thanks harlem cutie... I am so torn.. I actually received it today in the mail an dI have images.. I also inspected it and i found no "made in china" tag at all in the bag. IF anyone does have experience with the middy please help. It also came wrapped around tissue paper that had TTs on them.  I am so bummed... I hate fakers!!!!!



I am hoping to make it to the TB store this week. If I do I will ask about your bag.


----------



## midoryroll

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks good so far. Just need to see the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to make it to the TB store this week. If I do I will ask about your bag.


harlem you are the sweetest.. I can tell you help a lot of girls out! I really appreciate this!!!


----------



## midoryroll

I am surprised that not that many people have Middys! Any middy owners out there?!?!?! paging middy owners. 

This purse is actually amazing and great quality even if it is a knock off..  But no way I would ever keep it.. those thiefs wont get my hard earned pennies


----------



## midoryroll

mmtanya said:


> Could someone tell me if this handbag is real? (I'm pretty sure the picture is) but is the actual handbag real.  They said that it's purchase from an outlet in London.  Anyone bought from this seller before?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2670c8ed


Hi there! I was actually wonderign if you ever purchased this bag?! I did and I dont know wether or not this is real  .. i bought from that same listing you posted.


----------



## Butterfliesluv

Hi ladies, not sure if this is the right place to ask... Can anybody help to advise if this *Nude Sally Peeptoe Wedges with Nude buckle *belongs to past season? I've difficulties attaching the picture...Hope you guys know which shoe im referring to.. thanks!!


----------



## Butterfliesluv

Attaching my Nude Sally Peeptoe wedge with Nude buckle. Thanks a million!


----------



## Springroll

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks good so far. Just need to see the lining.



Thanks, Harlem cutie!!  I asked for pics of the lining and the seller posted them on the ad...here's the link again...

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...urch-Nylon-Baby-Diaper-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ451468737

Fingers crossed this is authentic!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Butterfliesluv said:


> Attaching my Nude Sally Peeptoe wedge with Nude buckle. Thanks a million!



tonal emblem tends to be spring/summer/resort so I do believe this would be S/S 2012.



Springroll said:


> Thanks, Harlem cutie!!  I asked for pics of the lining and the seller posted them on the ad...here's the link again...
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...urch-Nylon-Baby-Diaper-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ451468737
> 
> Fingers crossed this is authentic!



real!


----------



## Cacciatrice

May you help me with this Priscilla?

Name: 2012 NEW Auth TORY BURCH Priscilla Top Handle Crossbody Leather Bag, Tumbleweed
Seller: bing_bing09 
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/350699181918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4795wt_934


----------



## midoryroll

ANYONE out there with a middy... Can you tell me if your purse has a "made in china" tag please!!!!


----------



## MJconfessions

midoryroll said:


> ANYONE out there with a middy... Can you tell me if your purse has a "made in china" tag please!!!!


they are made in china!


----------



## MJconfessions

Springroll said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie!!
> 
> Can you please help with this baby tote? Thanks!!
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...urch-Nylon-Baby-Diaper-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ451468737


im very iffy about that baby bag.. wouldnt trust it. i believe she just started baby bags recently. unless it was purchased at outlet


----------



## Springroll

MJconfessions said:


> im very iffy about that baby bag.. wouldnt trust it. i believe she just started baby bags recently. unless it was purchased at outlet



Actually, she's been doing baby bags since 2008...here are a couple of links.  One is from a fellow TPFer who talks about hers, purchased in 2009, and here is an interview with Tory Burch from a few years ago about her baby bags...

http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnanc...my-new-diaper-bag-how-stunning-is-491850.html

and...

http://www.zimbio.com/watch/k2ZH_Ez...Burch+Mother+Day+Summer/Entertainment+Tonight

The reason they haven't been seen around more frequently is because they were sold out and TB did not produce more until this year!  However, looks like this bag was from 2010, so the timing is right...


----------



## midoryroll

snowballlily said:


> Hi Purse Experts! I purchased a Tory Burch Shoulder bag on eBay. PLEASE give a look see if its Auth Tory burch ,thanks alot!!!
> Inside zipper has YKK,Outside Zipper dosnt have YKK logo


Hi there!! Did you ever keep this purse?!?! And what ebay buyer did you get it from?! Cause i just purchased one and not sure wether its authentic or not.. I want to believe it is..


----------



## Ponews

Ponews said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply! Now I really can't wait to get it!


Got my bag in the mail, real for sure.  I LOVE it!  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## katipu

harlem_cutie said:


> The hardware is ok on the bag but there should be a "made in china" tag on the inside and the price tag is formatted incorrectly for this style. Another poster bought a similar bag from another UK seller a few pages back and I thought it was fake based on these same details. I'm not 100% sure however. Robinsons are so hard to authenticate. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.



Thanks a lot for your help!
I've done some research based on what you indicated and here's what I found:
- the style number on the label doesn't match the one on TB website.
- as you said the price tag is formatted differently.
Contacted the seller with photos enclosed.










He answered that it's authentic but was purchased from TB outlet in UK that's why the style number differs. Since I don't believe it's possible I've made a return for a full refund.

I wonder if I should contact TB with this question about style number because I'm hesitant what feedback to leave.


----------



## midoryroll

katipu said:


> Thanks a lot for your help!
> I've done some research based on what you indicated and here's what I found:
> - the style number on the label doesn't match the one on TB website.
> - as you said the price tag is formatted differently.
> Contacted the seller with photos enclosed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He answered that it's authentic but was purchased from TB outlet in UK that's why the style number differs. Since I don't believe it's possible I've made a return for a full refund.
> 
> I wonder if I should contact TB with this question about style number because I'm hesitant what feedback to leave.


Hi Katipu! What seller did you purchase this from? I just purchased from a UK seller as well and currently have a bag in my hands and done know if its authentic or not. It looks amazing and looks exactly like the original one but I just feel iffy about it. Mine doesnt have the "made in chin" tag on the inside.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ponews said:


> Got my bag in the mail, real for sure.  I LOVE it!  Thanks so much for your help!



Glad you like it. I ordered a pair of party fuchsia flats from her. They should be here today 



katipu said:


> Thanks a lot for your help!
> I've done some research based on what you indicated and here's what I found:
> - the style number on the label doesn't match the one on TB website.
> - as you said the price tag is formatted differently.
> Contacted the seller with photos enclosed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He answered that it's authentic but was purchased from TB outlet in UK that's why the style number differs. Since I don't believe it's possible I've made a return for a full refund.
> 
> I wonder if I should contact TB with this question about style number because I'm hesitant what feedback to leave.



I just don't understand why everything looks ok but the tag. Cobalt was sold out at TB retail so I doubt it made it to the outlet and if it did there would be a handful not dozens. From my understanding the 111 style # was only used for one season and it was changed because the linings were changed. This is also the style # used by the majority of fakes. Formatting of the price tag is still wrong though. 

I would contact TB and see what they say. They have always been super helpful to me. My philosophy is that if there is any doubt then just ask for a refund. Good luck!


----------



## harlem_cutie

midoryroll said:


> Hi Katipu! What seller did you purchase this from? I just purchased from a UK seller as well and currently have a bag in my hands and done know if its authentic or not. It looks amazing and looks exactly like the original one but I just feel iffy about it. Mine doesnt have the "made in chin" tag on the inside.



I did not forget about you. I was in Saks yesterday and looked through all of the Robinson bags and they all had "made in china" but there were no Middys. I tried to look through all the TB bags but the SA was looking at me strangely  I believe this is required on all imported bags. Just seems so odd that small detail would be missing on the bags coming from the UK. I hope we solve this mystery soon.


----------



## katipu

midoryroll said:


> Hi Katipu! What seller did you purchase this from? I just purchased from a UK seller as well and currently have a bag in my hands and done know if its authentic or not. It looks amazing and looks exactly like the original one but I just feel iffy about it. Mine doesnt have the "made in chin" tag on the inside.



That's the seller i purchased from:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/present2406/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Can't explain why but I got suspicious when I received the bag though everything seemed perfect. Except smell 
I found two more sellers from UK selling only TB items with almost identic descriptions and shipping rates. I suppose you got yours from one of them.

Anyway i'll contact TB and let you know what they tell me.


----------



## midoryroll

harlem_cutie said:


> I did not forget about you. I was in Saks yesterday and looked through all of the Robinson bags and they all had "made in china" but there were no Middys. I tried to look through all the TB bags but the SA was looking at me strangely  I believe this is required on all imported bags. Just seems so odd that small detail would be missing on the bags coming from the UK. I hope we solve this mystery soon.


You are a sweetheart!!! Thank you soooo much for weirding out the SA! hahahaha Yeah i decided to take a stroll to the mall as well.. went in to the tory burch store, nordstrom, and bloomingdales to take a look and they ALL had the made in china... I dont know its just too weird. The seller has been super nice about the return though but the same thing about it being bought from the UK outlet.. And it has tory burch tissue paper. So its too much of a gamble. Thanks so much though for looking! I think i mights jsut return it.. Bummer cause its so pretty ...


----------



## midoryroll

katipu said:


> That's the seller i purchased from:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/present2406/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
> 
> Can't explain why but I got suspicious when I received the bag though everything seemed perfect. Except smell
> I found two more sellers from UK selling only TB items with almost identic descriptions and shipping rates. I suppose you got yours from one of them.
> 
> Anyway i'll contact TB and let you know what they tell me.


Hi! Yeah this isnt the one but it is one of the other 2 that you mentioned. They are located at milton Keynes in the UK. And they ALL have the same description. Which is funny because the other two opened their accounts exactly the same day. Why would u want to have 2 or 3 accounts? Like you said, the purse is amazing quality and I just cant tell that there is anything wrong with it, except for the "made in china" tag. I guess i will have to return it! HUGE HUGE BUMMER


----------



## FriskyL

Could any of you ladies help me out by authenticating this bag? I'm new to TB and have no clue.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e145065


----------



## FriskyL

Does anyone know if this seller is selling authentic items?
TIA
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180


----------



## J. Fisk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...25244?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item257a7a4c5c

were jellies ever faked? 

thanks!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

FriskyL said:


> Could any of you ladies help me out by authenticating this bag? I'm new to TB and have no clue.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e145065



need to see a pic of the hardware including zipper pulls. Looks good so far though.



FriskyL said:


> Does anyone know if this seller is selling authentic items?
> TIA
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=180&_trkparms=negative_180



I have bought shoes from them which were authentic and their bags look legit from the pics.



J. Fisk said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...25244?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item257a7a4c5c
> 
> were jellies ever faked?
> 
> thanks!!!!



yes and the fakes I've seen are excellent. Jellies are really hard to authenticate. That said, need pics of the insole.


----------



## J. Fisk

harlem_cutie said:


> yes and the fakes I've seen are excellent. Jellies are really hard to authenticate. That said, need pics of the insole.



Thanks! I already contacted the seller about it!


----------



## J. Fisk

harlem_cutie said:


> need to see a pic of the hardware including zipper pulls. Looks good so far though.
> 
> I have bought shoes from them which were authentic and their bags look legit from the pics.
> 
> yes and the fakes I've seen are excellent. Jellies are really hard to authenticate. That said, need pics of the insole.


http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=160968625244

She added more photos! The one thing that strikes me is that these don't have the holes on the side


----------



## harlem_cutie

J. Fisk said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=160968625244
> 
> She added more photos! The one thing that strikes me is that these don't have the holes on the side



It looks like the vents are there but ask for a pic of each shoe showing them to be safe. I wish the pics were clearer but from what I can see these are ok pending confirmation of the vents.


----------



## she2014

Hi! Thanks for your help last time! Do these seem authentic? The box raised my alarm with the comma between the 250,000 and the hardware is very flimsy :/


----------



## she2014

Here are more pictures.. These are preowned. I keep telling myself its because the previous owner was rough on them :/


----------



## J. Fisk

harlem_cutie said:


> It looks like the vents are there but ask for a pic of each shoe showing them to be safe. I wish the pics were clearer but from what I can see these are ok pending confirmation of the vents.



Thank you so much! I asked her to post photos of the vents. 

Are these authentic http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...40306?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f21d7f352 ?

I apologize for all the posts! I have been on a huge TB shoe kick. Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

she2014 said:


> Here are more pictures.. These are preowned. I keep telling myself its because the previous owner was rough on them :/



These are real and I agree that the hardware is flimsy and it's most noticeable with the gold and silver emblems. The comma is used quite often in the labels. 



J. Fisk said:


> Thank you so much! I asked her to post photos of the vents.
> 
> Are these authentic http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...40306?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f21d7f352 ?
> 
> I apologize for all the posts! I have been on a huge TB shoe kick. Thank you in advance for your help!!



need to see soles and the sizing info on the inside.


----------



## ssocialitex

Hi yall! I was wondering if any of you ladies could authenticate this bracelet  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...t=Fashion_Jewelry&maxbid=1.5&autorefresh=true


----------



## reginablair

I'm looking to buy my 1st Tory Burch item and was wondering about the authenticity of this wallet on eBay? It's the Robinson Zip in Saffiano. I especially love it because it has the teal interior. 

Here is the link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290857932144&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=27064379135

Thank you for all of the help!


----------



## pinkpetals123

Hello,

Looking to purchase my first Tory Burch and wanted to authenticate this bag::: 
The seller's sales are Private and they have multiples of the same bags. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...262?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589bd1358e


----------



## harlem_cutie

ssocialitex said:


> Hi yall! I was wondering if any of you ladies could authenticate this bracelet  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Foundation-Double-Wrap-Logo-Stud-Bracelet-New-/160969985483?&pt=Fashion_Jewelry&maxbid=1.5&autorefresh=true



No exp with tb jewelry. Sorry


----------



## harlem_cutie

reginablair said:


> I'm looking to buy my 1st Tory Burch item and was wondering about the authenticity of this wallet on eBay? It's the Robinson Zip in Saffiano. I especially love it because it has the teal interior.
> 
> Here is the link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290857932144&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=27064379135
> 
> Thank you for all of the help!



Real and cute


----------



## harlem_cutie

pinkpetals123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking to purchase my first Tory Burch and wanted to authenticate this bag:::
> The seller's sales are Private and they have multiples of the same bags.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Tory-Burch-Convertible-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Clutch-NEW-WITH-TAGS-395-/380571301262?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589bd1358e



Fake. Hardware is all wrong. The maisey bags were a dead giveaway.

I apologize in advance for any typos. Traveling and on my phone.


----------



## reginablair

harlem_cutie said:


> Real and cute



Thanks so much! I'm looking forward to winning the bid hopefully!


----------



## ssocialitex

harlem_cutie said:


> No exp with tb jewelry. Sorry



Okay that's fine  What about this bag? Would it be worth it considering the leather loop is broken?...  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-T...917?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8b38865


----------



## harlem_cutie

ssocialitex said:


> Okay that's fine  What about this bag? Would it be worth it considering the leather loop is broken?...  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-T...917?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8b38865



looks good but ask to see the "made in..." tag on the inside. This is an older bag so a lot of style details has changed. Also, I would think that any cobbler or leather repair place can give you a new chain. I would also ask TB. They may charge a nominal fee.


----------



## Cacciatrice

I need help with this Priscilla by Tory burch.

Name: 2012 NEW Auth TORY BURCH Priscilla Top Handle Crossbody Leather Bag, Tumbleweed

Seller:bing_bing09

Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/390525261644?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## reginablair

Did Tory Burch ever make the Robinson Zip Wallet in snakeskin? I found a green snakeskin and black snakeskin on eBay....

Here are the pictures. The seller has two listings and the wallet looks the same in both.


----------



## aitaikimochi

hey gals! i was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate these tory burch amanda riding boots. here's the ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/tory-burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

thanks in advance


----------



## reginablair

I just have one more Robinson Wallet here for authentication!

This is the black with mint interior. I was able to find another listing on eBay with a Buy It Now option, so this one is definitely on my radar. The seller only had stock photos up in the original listing, but she messaged these to me of the actual wallet upon my request.

Thank you so much for all of your help!

P.S. I am so sorry the pictures are so small. When I enlarge them on eBay I am not able to save them to attach here to this post. I'll see if there's anything I can do. For now, here are the small pictures.


----------



## reginablair

Ok well I actually went ahead and impulsively just decided to buy the wallet I JUST posted above ^ ^ ^. I was able to enlarge the pictures and it looked 100% authentic to me. I will post detailed pictures when it arrives (this Thursday or Friday) and then if need be I am covered under eBay Buyer Protection!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Cacciatrice - haven't seen enough of the Priscilla to give an educated opinion

Regina - last wallet looks great to me. No real experience with snakeskin or any TB exotics so can't help with those.


----------



## reginablair

harlem_cutie said:


> Cacciatrice - haven't seen enough of the Priscilla to give an educated opinion
> 
> Regina - last wallet looks great to me. No real experience with snakeskin or any TB exotics so can't help with those.



I have to tell you I googled snakeskin TB wallets and didn't return any results that made me think the wallet was 100%. I'm so happy with my choice to get the black and I sincerely thank you for all of your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

aitaikimochi said:


> hey gals! i was wondering if you guys can help me authenticate these tory burch amanda riding boots. here's the ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/tory-burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> thanks in advance



fake. Sole is a dead giveaway. Amanda boots only came in pebbled leather so texture is wrong as well.


----------



## Ashleyg289

Please help me figure out if this Tory Burch wristlet is authentic!

https://picasaweb.google.com/102725686289392580868/ToryBurch?authuser=0&feat=directlink

There is no serial number (someone told me all TB has serial numbers. Is this true?). 

I have found ones like it online called Hailey Studded Leather Wristlet. I believe it is from around 2007.  

Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## akichan

Hi all... Is this authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Tor...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f22089221

I don't have experience with TB totes


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ashleyg289 said:


> Please help me figure out if this Tory Burch wristlet is authentic!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102725686289392580868/ToryBurch?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> There is no serial number (someone told me all TB has serial numbers. Is this true?).
> 
> I have found ones like it online called Hailey Studded Leather Wristlet. I believe it is from around 2007.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful!



I don't recall seeing any serial numbers. I know Robinson totes have them behind the lining but you would have to destroy the bag to see it. The wristlet is an older very often faked style. Need to see pics of the inside as well as a closeup of the zipper pull.

I can't really tell from the pic but is coconut a dk. brown color? It should be,



akichan said:


> Hi all... Is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Tor...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f22089221
> 
> I don't have experience with TB totes



fake.


----------



## Ashleyg289

I have posted mor pictures on the link

https://picasaweb.google.com/102725686289392580868/ToryBurch?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Yeah the coconut is a dark brown!


----------



## Claud23

Hi! I need a quick reply if possible, I bought this Tory Burch wallet and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Need your help! TIA!

https://www.beeconomic.com.ph/deals/shopping/SHOP-D001/716640426

I've attached some photos hopefully it's enough for someone to know if it's authentic or not.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ashleyg289 said:


> I have posted mor pictures on the link
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102725686289392580868/ToryBurch?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> Yeah the coconut is a dark brown!



the zipper pull should have TB engraved on it. I didn't see a pic. Maybe I missed it?



Claud23 said:


> Hi! I need a quick reply if possible, I bought this Tory Burch wallet and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Need your help! TIA!
> 
> 
> I've attached some photos hopefully it's enough for someone to know if it's authentic or not.



I'm 99% sure these are fake. Black Robinson wallets do not go on sale (excluding f&f sales) and TB does not sell via Groupon so this seller is not an authorized seller. The mint and blood orange colors are wrong. Wallets also do not come with tissue paper. Can I see a pic of the tag? front and back?

I encourage you to email TB directly if you have a problem with refunds.


----------



## Claud23

harlem_cutie said:


> the zipper pull should have TB engraved on it. I didn't see a pic. Maybe I missed it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 99% sure these are fake. Black Robinson wallets do not go on sale (excluding f&f sales) and TB does not sell via Groupon so this seller is not an authorized seller. The mint and blood orange colors are wrong. Wallets also do not come with tissue paper. Can I see a pic of the tag? front and back?
> 
> I encourage you to email TB directly if you have a problem with refunds.



Thanks for the reply! Here are the pics of the tag. I noticed that its for a diiferent item...my apologies for the bad lighting...


----------



## harlem_cutie

Claud23 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Here are the pics of the tag. I noticed that its for a diiferent item...my apologies for the bad lighting...



So sorry. This is confirmation that it is a fake.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Can someone authenticate these Revas? 

first one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item45f7b635e3
- It's worrisome that this seller is selling 1 style of shoe in multiple sizes, no? 

second one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...14919?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b8b71487

TIA

EDITTTT: *Harlem cutie* I saw in a previous post that you bought a Miller sandal from the first seller I listed, easyhook. I trust your opinion since you have been authenticating posts in here for so long. But for some reason it just weirds me out that the seller has multiple size runs. Does this mean the seller just bought out an entire collection of Revas at some some store and is now reselling them?


----------



## harlem_cutie

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Can someone authenticate these Revas?
> 
> first one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item45f7b635e3
> - It's worrisome that this seller is selling 1 style of shoe in multiple sizes, no?
> 
> second one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...14919?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b8b71487
> 
> TIA
> 
> EDITTTT: *Harlem cutie* I saw in a previous post that you bought a Miller sandal from the first seller I listed, easyhook. I trust your opinion since you have been authenticating posts in here for so long. But for some reason it just weirds me out that the seller has multiple size runs. Does this mean the seller just bought out an entire collection of Revas at some some store and is now reselling them?



first is real. I think easyhook has a retail store. If you buy them you can have them authenticated again. Revas are authenticated on a shoe by shoe basis since fakes are abundant and there are enough people that buy real ones and return fake ones. You have to be cautious especially when buying classic colors such as brown, black and royal tan.

second one looks great so far but I don't feel comfy until I can see a pic of the insole. Please ask the seller for a pic.


----------



## Ninapaige

Can someone please tell me if this one is real??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150991785971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


I won this item & didn't think there were TB fakes..  then I found your site. Hoping Its real. 

NWT! TORY BURCH BLACK LEATHER JADEN HORSEBIT SATCHEL BAG! $450EST


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

harlem_cutie said:


> first is real. I think easyhook has a retail store. If you buy them you can have them authenticated again. Revas are authenticated on a shoe by shoe basis since fakes are abundant and there are enough people that buy real ones and return fake ones. You have to be cautious especially when buying classic colors such as brown, black and royal tan.
> 
> second one looks great so far but I don't feel comfy until I can see a pic of the insole. Please ask the seller for a pic.



Thank you for such a quick response. I think I will be buying these shoes from easyhook soon, I will post pictures again. 

And wow. People buying real ones and returning fake ones?? Never ceases to amaze me. I wonder if/how sales associates are trained to spot returns like that. And then can you imagine if those returns get put back out onto the floor for unsuspecting buyers to buy?? Great now I am just paranoid lol


----------



## goddessofkrw

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271155587811&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=60078420363 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390541734530&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=43369586299 

I was thinking about bidding it but I want to make sure it's real.  It sounds too good to be true.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ninapaige said:


> Can someone please tell me if this one is real??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150991785971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> I won this item & didn't think there were TB fakes..  then I found your site. Hoping Its real.
> 
> NWT! TORY BURCH BLACK LEATHER JADEN HORSEBIT SATCHEL BAG! $450EST
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



real 



goddessofkrw said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271155587811&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=60078420363
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390541734530&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=43369586299
> 
> I was thinking about bidding it but I want to make sure it's real.  It sounds too good to be true.  Thanks in advance.



need closeups of all the hardware, clear pic of interior and bottom of bag.


----------



## Ninapaige

Wow! Thank you so much!!! Happy it's real & I paid $200!!


----------



## janettelim

Hi girls! Please help authenticate. 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Tory-Bu...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item460c5607a5


----------



## harlem_cutie

janettelim said:


> Hi girls! Please help authenticate.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Tory-Bu...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item460c5607a5



not enough pics to authenticate but the seller has TB bags that don't exist --> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Tory...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5aee3233e9

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Tory...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f22295ae9

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Tory...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f22295b01

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Tory-Bu...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5aee2cb857

I am fairly confident in saying that all of her TB stuff is fake.


----------



## Miraloma

Could someone tell me if this Tory Burch Black Stacked Logo Hobo is authentic? I can post more pics if needed. It id a nylon fabric with leather trim and handle. Thanks. .


----------



## harlem_cutie

Miraloma, I haven't seen this style in person yet so unable to authenticate. Sorry.


----------



## NNYLLA

Hi girls,

I'm looking at buying a torch burch Robinson double zip tote in cobalt blue.

May I know is this real?
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/39054173...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_4868wt_689

Or is the lining suppose to be orange like the one link below:
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/32106343...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2126wt_689

Thanks in advance for helping


----------



## Miraloma

harlem_cutie said:


> Miraloma, I haven't seen this style in person yet so unable to authenticate. Sorry.


Hello Harlen Cutie,

Do you think a department store that carries TB could help authenticate? Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## margeo1926

handbag*girl said:


> I love this bag and there are two sellers who have it. One's action just ended but he says he has another to list. The bag is from last season so I can't go into a store and check it out.
> 
> The first seller says the lining is brown (item#350030721219)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350030721219&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=022
> 
> The second seller says the lining is grey (item #250220566813).
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-450-Tory-Bu...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Which is the real one?



very cute bag! i would be cautious i just bought a bag off ebAY and it was fake to the max when i received it.!!


----------



## hvictoriak

Could someone please authenticate these Leopard revas for me? The color of the print looks a little off, but I'm not totally sure. Also a bit concerned because this seller has multiple sizes...Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/tory-reva-b...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item3f22416966


----------



## lettuceshop

Can someone check this wallet out for me please? I already own a Robinson wallet that I purchased from Saks, so I have been comparing the two side by side. This orange wallet slightly bigger than my other. It came in a gift box, with tissue and from reading all the other details on the fake wallets it looks like that is a dead giveaway. However almost everything matches up except the awful "plastic smell". The seller states it is authentic and told me to take it to my nearest Tory Burch store, he is offering a full refund and a return mail label.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Miraloma said:


> Hello Harlen Cutie,
> 
> Do you think a department store that carries TB could help authenticate? Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!



Dept stores don't really authenticate but you might get lucky. Good luck. It never hurts to ak.



hvictoriak said:


> Could someone please authenticate these Leopard revas for me? The color of the print looks a little off, but I'm not totally sure. Also a bit concerned because this seller has multiple sizes...Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/tory-reva-b...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item3f22416966



fake



lettuceshop said:


> Can someone check this wallet out for me please? I already own a Robinson wallet that I purchased from Saks, so I have been comparing the two side by side. This orange wallet slightly bigger than my other. It came in a gift box, with tissue and from reading all the other details on the fake wallets it looks like that is a dead giveaway. However almost everything matches up except the awful "plastic smell". The seller states it is authentic and told me to take it to my nearest Tory Burch store, he is offering a full refund and a return mail label.



The problem with authenticating anything from the Robinson line is that the fakes are excellent. There should be no smell. It should smell like leather if anything. No plastic is used in the wallet so where would the smell come from. Can you post a pic of the tags or a link to the seller?


----------



## NNYLLA

NNYLLA said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm looking at buying a torch burch Robinson double zip tote in cobalt blue.
> 
> May I know is this real?
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/39054173...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_4868wt_689
> 
> Or is the lining suppose to be orange like the one link below:
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/32106343...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2126wt_689
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping



My bad, realise iphone had auto correct tory to torch.
Any advise girls? Because both seller still have stock for it even though auction is closed. Thanks.


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi

I'm trying to know if this bag is authentic or not since I've never seen this style before nor am I able to find this style on the internet. Can anyone please help.

Thanks in advance!

www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12238158/640/12238158.jpeg
www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12238154/640/12238154.jpeg


----------



## harlem_cutie

NNYLLA said:


> My bad, realise iphone had auto correct tory to torch.
> Any advise girls? Because both seller still have stock for it even though auction is closed. Thanks.



Will update in the am. Viewing this from my phone and the pics look warped. 99% sure first one is fake cuz hardware is wrong.

Lining color has to do with the season the bag is produced so these will vary.


----------



## harlem_cutie

missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm trying to know if this bag is authentic or not since I've never seen this style before nor am I able to find this style on the internet. Can anyone please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12238158/640/12238158.jpeg
> www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12238154/640/12238154.jpeg



No such style exists.


----------



## missbagwathi

Thank you harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

NNYLLA said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm looking at buying a torch burch Robinson double zip tote in cobalt blue.
> 
> May I know is this real?
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/39054173...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_4868wt_689
> 
> Or is the lining suppose to be orange like the one link below:
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/32106343...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2126wt_689
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping



first one is fake. Hardware is wrong. Second one, need pics of the hardware including zipper pulls, side snaps, connectors and bottom of bag.


----------



## lettuceshop

lettuceshop said:


> Can someone check this wallet out for me please? I already own a Robinson wallet that I purchased from Saks, so I have been comparing the two side by side. This orange wallet slightly bigger than my other. It came in a gift box, with tissue and from reading all the other details on the fake wallets it looks like that is a dead giveaway. However almost everything matches up except the awful "plastic smell". The seller states it is authentic and told me to take it to my nearest Tory Burch store, he is offering a full refund and a return mail label.



I still have a chance to return this if its fake, can anyone look at it please.


----------



## needloub

I should have authenticated first, but I really needed a navy pair of flats. After purchase, I see that the seller has another listing with the same exact pictures. Did I make a mistake?
TB Reva Navy Blue Flats 8
Seller: cafee06
Item #: 111016233365
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111016233365?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And this is the listing after purchase...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...16319?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d91ca81f
Item #: 111016716319


----------



## harlem_cutie

needloub said:


> I should have authenticated first, but I really needed a navy pair of flats. After purchase, I see that the seller has another listing with the same exact pictures. Did I make a mistake?
> TB Reva Navy Blue Flats 8
> Seller: cafee06
> Item #: 111016233365
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111016233365?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> And this is the listing after purchase...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...16319?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19d91ca81f
> Item #: 111016716319



It's not uncommon for sellers to have a few pairs of the same sizes. Now if they have 20 size 8s then that's a diff story. These are real. Crinkled patent is really hard to fake. The fakes have glue everywhere. Feel free to post pics after you receive the shoe.


----------



## lio_08

Hi, 

Can anyone please authenticate this Tory Burch Tote that i got. Thank You.


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi

I have few more bags that I wanted to check if its authentic. The first set of pics here, I don't even think it exists. The second set are of the Robinson Double Zip tote in Blue. Thanks in advance!

First set:
www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248650/640/12248650.jpeg
www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248664/640/12248664.jpeg
www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248672/640/12248672.jpeg
www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248694/640/12248694.jpeg
www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248710/640/12248710.jpeg
www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248751/640/12248751.jpeg
www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248849/640/12248849.jpeg
www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248856/640/12248856.jpeg
www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248857/640/12248857.jpeg
www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248869/640/12248869.jpeg

Second set (Robinson Double Zip Tote - Blue):
www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248916/640/12248916.jpeg
www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248960/640/12248960.jpeg
www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/12248997/640/12248997.jpeg
www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12249043/640/12249043.jpeg
www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/12249044/640/12249044.jpeg
www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/12249048/640/12249048.jpeg
www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/12249049/640/12249049.jpeg


----------



## needloub

harlem_cutie said:


> It's not uncommon for sellers to have a few pairs of the same sizes. Now if they have 20 size 8s then that's a diff story. These are real. Crinkled patent is really hard to fake. The fakes have glue everywhere. Feel free to post pics after you receive the shoe.



Thank you! I TRULY appreciate your time looking at the listings. I will definitely take pictures once I receive the navy and red patent flats.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lio_08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this Tory Burch Tote that i got. Thank You.



Can you post pics that I can enlarge? Need to see the details. Also, can I see the bottom of the bag? Is there a "made in china" label on the inside?



missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have few more bags that I wanted to check if its authentic. The first set of pics here, I don't even think it exists. The second set are of the Robinson Double Zip tote in Blue. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Second set (Robinson Double Zip Tote - Blue):



First one is fake. No such style exists. Second one - can I see the tag - back and front? Is there a "made in china" tag on the inside?


----------



## missbagwathi

harlem_cutie said:


> First one is fake. No such style exists. Second one - can I see the tag - back and front? Is there a "made in china" tag on the inside?



Thanks once again harlem_cutie. I haven't bought them yet, just have these pictures from the seller. It does have a made in china tag inside like my authentic Tory Burch bag. It looks so real but this seller also has 2 styles that are fake so I'm skeptical. What do you think? Not sure if I can get pics of the tags but I'll ask.


----------



## lettuceshop

missbagwathi said:


> Thanks once again harlem_cutie. I haven't bought them yet, just have these pictures from the seller. It does have a made in china tag inside like my authentic Tory Burch bag. It looks so real but this seller also has 2 styles that are fake so I'm skeptical. What do you think? Not sure if I can get pics of the tags but I'll ask.



If a Tory Burch item
 has "The made in China tag" would you say it's authentic, I have a wallet that has a strange smell but everything else checks out.


----------



## harlem_cutie

missbagwathi said:


> Thanks once again harlem_cutie. I haven't bought them yet, just have these pictures from the seller. It does have a made in china tag inside like my authentic Tory Burch bag. It looks so real but this seller also has 2 styles that are fake so I'm skeptical. What do you think? Not sure if I can get pics of the tags but I'll ask.



If they have some fake styles then you can probably assume everything is fake as it will all come from the same supplier.



lettuceshop said:


> If a Tory Burch item
> has "The made in China tag" would you say it's authentic, I have a wallet that has a strange smell but everything else checks out.



you must have missed my earlier response. I am pasting it here for you. I don't think it's a good sign that the wallet smells plasticky.

Originally Posted by lettuceshop ( 
Can someone check this wallet out for me please? I already own a Robinson wallet that I purchased from Saks, so I have been comparing the two side by side. This orange wallet slightly bigger than my other. It came in a gift box, with tissue and from reading all the other details on the fake wallets it looks like that is a dead giveaway. However almost everything matches up except the awful "plastic smell". The seller states it is authentic and told me to take it to my nearest Tory Burch store, he is offering a full refund and a return mail label.  

The problem with authenticating anything from the Robinson line is that the fakes are excellent. There should be no smell. It should smell like leather if anything. No plastic is used in the wallet so where would the smell come from. Can you post a pic of the tags or a link to the seller?


----------



## lettuceshop

Sorry I did miss your reply, here is a link to another wallet that is being sold by them now. There were no tags with the wallet.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...296&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=181086229754&


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Sorry I did miss your reply, here is a link to another wallet that is being sold by them now. There were no tags with the wallet.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...296&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=181086229754&



I went home and compared my two wallets and the hardware doesn't match up. I've PM'ed you what I think because I don't want to post it here so the counterfeiters can refine their details.


----------



## lio_08

harlem_cutie said:


> Can you post pics that I can enlarge? Need to see the details. Also, can I see the bottom of the bag? Is there a "made in china" label on the inside?
> 
> Hi Harlem,
> 
> I have attached more photos that hopefully you can zoom or enlarge.
> There is no "made in china" label inside but instead there is a "china tbo" label inside, and im not familiar what that means.
> 
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Thank You.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lio_08 said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post pics that I can enlarge? Need to see the details. Also, can I see the bottom of the bag? Is there a "made in china" label on the inside?
> 
> Hi Harlem,
> 
> I have attached more photos that hopefully you can zoom or enlarge.
> There is no "made in china" label inside but instead there is a "china tbo" label inside, and im not familiar what that means.
> 
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are much better. thanks! That "china tbo" label is wrong and the medallion placement on the bag is also incorrect. I don't have too much experience with TB beach totes but based on the above I think the bag is not real. The style is called the _Dipped Beach Tote_.
Click to expand...


----------



## lio_08

I appreciate your quick reply. Thank You. 



harlem_cutie said:


> lio_08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are much better. thanks! That "china tbo" label is wrong and the medallion placement on the bag is also incorrect. I don't have too much experience with TB beach totes but based on the above I think the bag is not real. The style is called the _Dipped Beach Tote_.
Click to expand...


----------



## lio_08

Hi, sorry to ask. The bag i have is the mini beach dipped tote, the medallion for the mini tote should be correct right? I think the placement of the medallion is different for the mini and oversized? Correct me if I am wrong. Since i will return the bag back i want to take note of the things that makes the bag not authentic. And because they are selling again these bags online, where i got it. 

Thanks a lot. 



harlem_cutie said:


> lio_08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are much better. thanks! That "china tbo" label is wrong and the medallion placement on the bag is also incorrect. I don't have too much experience with TB beach totes but based on the above I think the bag is not real. The style is called the _Dipped Beach Tote_.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chiyo

lio_08 said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post pics that I can enlarge? Need to see the details. Also, can I see the bottom of the bag? Is there a "made in china" label on the inside?
> 
> Hi Harlem,
> 
> I have attached more photos that hopefully you can zoom or enlarge.
> There is no "made in china" label inside but instead there is a "china tbo" label inside, and im not familiar what that means.
> 
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lio_08. May I know where you bought the bag?
Click to expand...


----------



## Chiyo

lio_08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this Tory Burch Tote that i got. Thank You.


Hi lio_08. Where did you buy the Tory Burch dipped tote? Can you post the shop's website? Thank you.


----------



## lio_08

Cash cash. You got yours there as well? Does your bag says china tbo as well? 



Chiyo said:


> Hi lio_08. Where did you buy the Tory Burch dipped tote? Can you post the shop's website? Thank you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lio_08 said:


> Hi, sorry to ask. The bag i have is the mini beach dipped tote, the medallion for the mini tote should be correct right? I think the placement of the medallion is different for the mini and oversized? Correct me if I am wrong. Since i will return the bag back i want to take note of the things that makes the bag not authentic. And because they are selling again these bags online, where i got it.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> no worries. The medallion placement is incorrect for the mini. It is not proportionate to the handles. The "china" label is completely wrong. They should either say "made in china" or just "china". Were there any tags? Do you know what the official color is?


----------



## polarfizz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/tory-classi...633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33801e0ee1

can someone please authenticate this ??

Many thanks in advance


----------



## harlem_cutie

polarfizz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/tory-classi...633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33801e0ee1
> 
> can someone please authenticate this ??
> 
> Many thanks in advance



fake. dustbag, tag and medallion incorrect.


----------



## polarfizz

harlem_cutie said:


> fake. dustbag, tag and medallion incorrect.



Thanks! =)


----------



## Chiyo

lio_08 said:


> Cash cash. You got yours there as well? Does your bag says china tbo as well?


Yes, I got mine from the same website, but it was given to me as a gift. When I saw your bag's photos, it was similar to the one I have (yes, even the CHINA TBO tag) , except for the color and size (mine is orange and oversized). I posted the photos here 2 months ago. I cannot find the exact style in Tory Burch's website, so I was quite worried if such color and style really existed. I also emailed CCP to ask about the authenticity of the bags on their website, they said they inspected the bags themselves and the merchant guaranteed that they were authentic. I have no problem with their website's service from my other purchases and I believe that most of the complaints about CCP are merchant-related, but I am not quite sure if they know whether a bag is really authentic or not without relying on the merchant. Were you able to ask CCP about the bags?


----------



## luiluv

hi!

someone gave me a pair of this.  but i cant find it on TB's web.  wonder if this was ever produced..... thanks!!


----------



## lio_08

Hi, 
There are no tags included. The color is blue, that is what they say on their site. I already informed them on the "CHINA TBO" and will request for a full refund as soon as possible. Thanks for your help. 



harlem_cutie said:


> lio_08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry to ask. The bag i have is the mini beach dipped tote, the medallion for the mini tote should be correct right? I think the placement of the medallion is different for the mini and oversized? Correct me if I am wrong. Since i will return the bag back i want to take note of the things that makes the bag not authentic. And because they are selling again these bags online, where i got it.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> no worries. The medallion placement is incorrect for the mini. It is not proportionate to the handles. The "china" label is completely wrong. They should either say "made in china" or just "china". Were there any tags? Do you know what the official color is?
Click to expand...


----------



## lio_08

Hi, I found the styles at saks fifth avenue site and neiman marcus. Though i do not remember seeing color orange on their site. The dipped tote (mini and oversized) was also available at Tory Burch Rustans, i was planning to go there and compare the bags. 
I asked CCP for proof of authenticity. They said that "we can assure that our partner merchants supplies us original bags". They said they may not be able to provide proof but they can assure that they sell quality items, for the company's name will be at stake. They will take note of my request regarding proof of authenticity. I already emailed them regarding the "CHINA TBO", according to them they will check it with their merchant. I requested for a full refund as well, i do not want to worry myself anymore. Such a waste of time. Same with the MK bag. Though i am not sure if it is authentic or not i requested for a refund as well. What i paid for for those bags is not a joke, if ever that would be such an expensive fake bag! 



Chiyo said:


> Yes, I got mine from the same website, but it was given to me as a gift. When I saw your bag's photos, it was similar to the one I have (yes, even the CHINA TBO tag) , except for the color and size (mine is orange and oversized). I posted the photos here 2 months ago. I cannot find the exact style in Tory Burch's website, so I was quite worried if such color and style really existed. I also emailed CCP to ask about the authenticity of the bags on their website, they said they inspected the bags themselves and the merchant guaranteed that they were authentic. I have no problem with their website's service from my other purchases and I believe that most of the complaints about CCP are merchant-related, but I am not quite sure if they know whether a bag is really authentic or not without relying on the merchant. Were you able to ask CCP about the bags?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ladies, I'm so sorry about your experience. I hope you are able to find resolution quickly. I personally feel that if there are any doubts about authenticity then it's best to return the bag. Sorry


----------



## Chiyo

lio_08 said:


> Hi, I found the styles at saks fifth avenue site and neiman marcus. Though i do not remember seeing color orange on their site. The dipped tote (mini and oversized) was also available at Tory Burch Rustans, i was planning to go there and compare the bags.
> I asked CCP for proof of authenticity. They said that "we can assure that our partner merchants supplies us original bags". They said they may not be able to provide proof but they can assure that they sell quality items, for the company's name will be at stake. They will take note of my request regarding proof of authenticity. I already emailed them regarding the "CHINA TBO", according to them they will check it with their merchant. I requested for a full refund as well, i do not want to worry myself anymore. Such a waste of time. Same with the MK bag. Though i am not sure if it is authentic or not i requested for a refund as well. What i paid for for those bags is not a joke, if ever that would be such an expensive fake bag!


CCP should really check their bags' authenticity. I am not convinced that they can guarantee the authenticity by relying on what the merchant said. I got the same answer from them when I was asked about another bag. These bags are being sold again on their website, they sell out really fast. I agree that it's expensive for a fake bag. If I bought the bag myself, I will do the same thing, ask for a full refund.


----------



## Chiyo

lio_08 said:


> Hi, I found the styles at saks fifth avenue site and neiman marcus. Though i do not remember seeing color orange on their site. The dipped tote (mini and oversized) was also available at Tory Burch Rustans, i was planning to go there and compare the bags.
> I asked CCP for proof of authenticity. They said that "we can assure that our partner merchants supplies us original bags". They said they may not be able to provide proof but they can assure that they sell quality items, for the company's name will be at stake. They will take note of my request regarding proof of authenticity. I already emailed them regarding the "CHINA TBO", according to them they will check it with their merchant. I requested for a full refund as well, i do not want to worry myself anymore. Such a waste of time. Same with the MK bag. Though i am not sure if it is authentic or not i requested for a refund as well. What i paid for for those bags is not a joke, if ever that would be such an expensive fake bag!


CCP should really check their bags' authenticity. I am not convinced that they can guarantee the authenticity by relying on what the merchant said. I got the same answer from them when I was asked about another bag. These bags are being sold again on their website, they sell out really fast. I agree that it's expensive for a fake bag. If I bought the bag myself, I will do the same thing, ask for a full refund.


----------



## lovemisa143

Item:  Tory Burch Small Robinson Tote
Seller:  An aquaintance












































Does this Tory Burch Robinson tote looks authentic to you?  Please let me know please because I am looking to buy this bag as soon as I know if its authentic or not.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Item:  Tory Burch Small Robinson Tote
> Seller:  An aquaintance
> 
> 
> Does this Tory Burch Robinson tote looks authentic to you?  Please let me know please because I am looking to buy this bag as soon as I know if its authentic or not.
> 
> Thank you so much!!




need pics of all of the hardware, side snaps and interior of bag. Also, let me know if there is a "made in china" label inside.


----------



## gpurse

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am so glad I found it. I just purchased a Torry Burch wallet and wanted to see if it can be authenticated. 

Item: Title in auction is random, assuming continental? Not positive.
Listing number: 271161581106
Seller: 3a6gu2la
Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-RE...t-/271161581106?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f227d5e32
Comments: Thanks for the help!

I've tried looking online at official retailers (Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales, Saks, and the TB website themselves and can't find anything with an organizer with printed logos on it.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## harlem_cutie

gpurse said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am so glad I found it. I just purchased a Torry Burch wallet and wanted to see if it can be authenticated.
> 
> Item: Title in auction is random, assuming continental? Not positive.
> Listing number: 271161581106
> Seller: 3a6gu2la
> Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-RE...t-/271161581106?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f227d5e32
> Comments: Thanks for the help!
> 
> I've tried looking online at official retailers (Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales, Saks, and the TB website themselves and can't find anything with an organizer with printed logos on it.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.



not real.hardware, lining and medallion are incorrect.


----------



## gpurse

harlem_cutie said:


> not real.hardware, lining and medallion are incorrect.


Thank you so much, I've just requested a refund. 

Thank you again for your help and REALLY fast response.


----------



## lovemisa143

I think I am just gonna pass on this bag being that the seller is not responding to my request for more pictures ---- thanks 





harlem_cutie said:


> need pics of all of the hardware, side snaps and interior of bag. Also, let me know if there is a "made in china" label inside.


----------



## lovemisa143

I am now on the hunt for a tory burch robinson double zip tote...  please let me know if any of the below are authentic... thank you so much!!!!


1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec68c64a7



2.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cfef800b

3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf9ff217

4. http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccf2aead8

5. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-Du...049?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2328113a59



I also have one Amanda mini satchel that I am interested in --


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Tory-B...027?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2328621193

Please let me know if they are authentic or not.  Thank you so so much again!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> I am now on the hunt for a tory burch robinson double zip tote...  please let me know if any of the below are authentic... thank you so much!!!!
> 
> 
> 1. real
> 
> 2.  real
> 
> 3. real. I know a few people that have purchased items from this seller and everything has been authentic.
> 
> 4. real.
> 
> 5. unable to tell.
> 
> I also have one Amanda mini satchel that I am interested in --
> 
> real
> 
> Please let me know if they are authentic or not.  Thank you so so much again!!!



see above.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Here is a good reference link for the elusive Cobalt Double Zip Tote.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Notice the "made in china" label. Be wary of the UK sellers with this bag as they all have had authenticity issues.


----------



## LovingVuitton

Hi. I like the following but am curious on their authenticity. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...w-/251235060991?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a7ec6ccff

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...518?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7ecc8016


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi

Its me again! Wanted to check if this Robinson Dome Satchel is authentic, the seller is someone I've bought many authentic bags from but never as expensive as a Tory Burch. This looks authentic to me but wanted a confirmation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> Its me again! Wanted to check if this Robinson Dome Satchel is authentic, the seller is someone I've bought many authentic bags from but never as expensive as a Tory Burch. This looks authentic to me but wanted a confirmation.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Just curious - is the seller BingBing09 on EBay?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> Its me again! Wanted to check if this Robinson Dome Satchel is authentic, the seller is someone I've bought many authentic bags from but never as expensive as a Tory Burch. This looks authentic to me but wanted a confirmation.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Is this the small dome satchel or the large one?


----------



## KayuuKathey

Hello, I really am looking for a Robinson Double Zip in either the black or another gorgeous color. Can you fab ladies help?

Seller: hnpbags1
Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Saffiano Double Zip Tote $575 Free Shipping
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330879376166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi Syrenitytoo,

Its not from ebay, but someone I've done business with. I think it's the small dome.


----------



## rosycheeked

hi guys, i hope you can help me authenticate this. auction has ended but i just want to run it by you guys just in case its not authentic... thanks in advance!

Seller:msher24
Item: 100% Authentic TORY BURCH ROBINSON WEEKENDER BAG Black LEATHER LOGO TOTE LUGGAGE
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## yvettem113

Hi, can someone please authenticate these for me?


----------



## harlem_cutie

LovingVuitton said:


> Hi. I like the following but am curious on their authenticity. Any help is appreciated. Thanks



the auctions ended but not enough pics to tell.



missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> Its me again! Wanted to check if this Robinson Dome Satchel is authentic, the seller is someone I've bought many authentic bags from but never as expensive as a Tory Burch. This looks authentic to me but wanted a confirmation.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



looks ok so far. need to see pics of the tag.



KayuuKathey said:


> Hello, I really am looking for a Robinson Double Zip in either the black or another gorgeous color. Can you fab ladies help?
> 
> Seller: hnpbags1
> Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Saffiano Double Zip Tote $575 Free Shipping
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330879376166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



need closeup of the side snaps (I know they're damaged) and bottom of bag.



rosycheeked said:


> hi guys, i hope you can help me authenticate this. auction has ended but i just want to run it by you guys just in case its not authentic... thanks in advance!
> 
> Seller:msher24
> Item: 100% Authentic TORY BURCH ROBINSON WEEKENDER BAG Black LEATHER LOGO TOTE LUGGAGE
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



authentic and you got a screaming deal!



yvettem113 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate these for me?



real and this is a 2010 early 2011 boot so the leather is smooshy and amazing and doesn't scratch as easily.


----------



## yvettem113

harlem_cutie said:


> real and this is a 2010 early 2011 boot so the leather is smooshy and amazing and doesn't scratch as easily.



Thanks!


----------



## Anitaspurse

KayuuKathey said:
			
		

> Hello, I really am looking for a Robinson Double Zip in either the black or another gorgeous color. Can you fab ladies help?
> 
> Seller: hnpbags1
> Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Saffiano Double Zip Tote $575 Free Shipping
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330879376166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I've done business with these guys....all their stuff is authentic....buy with confidence!!!! Good luck&#10071;&#128526;


----------



## rosycheeked

thanks a lot!


Originally Posted by harlem_cutie 

authentic and you got a screaming deal!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> Its me again! Wanted to check if this Robinson Dome Satchel is authentic, the seller is someone I've bought many authentic bags from but never as expensive as a Tory Burch. This looks authentic to me but wanted a confirmation.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It certainly looks authentic to me. I compared several areas to the one I have and it measures up.  I got it in the poppy and now want the small black.  It' s an awesome bag.


----------



## missbagwathi

Thanks harlem_cutie and Syrenitytoo. I think I'm going to go ahead and buy them!!


----------



## goodtaste

Can someone pls look at this auction?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251237957305

Thank you!


----------



## Amber1

Is this bag authentic? i looked in all the listings on Ebay for sale and there was only three with a fabric tag instead of the normal metal logos on the inside. Did Tory Burch ever use just the fabric tags? Thank you!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-TORY-...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccf43e4ed


----------



## shopaholic1997

goodtaste said:


> Can someone pls look at this auction?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251237957305
> 
> Thank you!



Not authentic.


----------



## shopaholic1997

Amber1 said:


> Is this bag authentic? i looked in all the listings on Ebay for sale and there was only three with a fabric tag instead of the normal metal logos on the inside. Did Tory Burch ever use just the fabric tags? Thank you!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-TORY-BURCH-TOTE-/261175370989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccf43e4ed



This tote is one of the first styles she came up with. I have the same tote in a different fabric. This particular one is in rough shape.


----------



## Anitaspurse

Can someone please authenticate this?  I dont remember this pattern but also havent shopped much for TB Lately.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Cacciatrice

May you help me?

Name: New 2012 Auth TORY BURCH Priscilla Small Frame Satchel Bag, Crossbody.
Seller: bing_bing09
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/390549564992?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4301wt_934

Thanks!


----------



## Anitaspurse

hoping that someone can authenticate this please


----------



## harlem_cutie

Anitaspurse said:


> hoping that someone can authenticate this please



Ive seen this pattern before. 2009 or 2010. What does interior look like? Should be a solid color.


----------



## nokua

Hi ladies,

Could you please authentic these pair of Tory for me please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...6A7UM%2F9hAjw93PMmDyQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

nokua said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please authentic these pair of Tory for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...6A7UM%2F9hAjw93PMmDyQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!



second one is definitely real. First one looks real but I can't enlarge the pics on my phone so I can't say for sure.


----------



## nokua

harlem_cutie said:


> second one is definitely real. First one looks real but I can't enlarge the pics on my phone so I can't say for sure.



Thank you very much, harlem_cutie


----------



## nokua

harlem_cutie said:


> second one is definitely real. First one looks real but I can't enlarge the pics on my phone so I can't say for sure.



Hi again! I think the main concern I have is - it seems like the back is not supposed to be elastic like the revas...but I could be wrong. Here's a pair I found on Harvey Nichols that doesn't have the elastic back:

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...2-amy-mestico-leather-pumps.html?colour=BROWN


----------



## harlem_cutie

nokua said:


> Hi again! I think the main concern I have is - it seems like the back is not supposed to be elastic like the revas...but I could be wrong. Here's a pair I found on Harvey Nichols that doesn't have the elastic back:
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...2-amy-mestico-leather-pumps.html?colour=BROWN



you are right. It's also missing the "Tory Burch" under the emblem. I have never seen a good fake of the Amy. The heel is always a dead giveaway. The gold piece is usually painted on or is a sticker or isn't evenly applied on the shoes. Maybe they exist now? These look like the earlier version of the Amy pumps.

These authentications are just my opinion as someone who has been duped by many, many ebay "deals" so if you feel something isn't right then go with your gut. Looking at pictures and seeing it in person might yield a different experience. Good luck!


----------



## Amber1

shopaholic1997 said:


> This tote is one of the first styles she came up with. I have the same tote in a different fabric. This particular one is in rough shape.


 Thank you! So Tory has used fabric tags and the Tory Ts logo zippers in bags?


----------



## harlem_cutie

harlem_cutie said:


> you are right. It's also missing the "Tory Burch" under the emblem. I have never seen a good fake of the Amy. The heel is always a dead giveaway. The gold piece is usually painted on or is a sticker or isn't evenly applied on the shoes. Maybe they exist now? These look like the earlier version of the Amy pumps.
> 
> These authentications are just my opinion as someone who has been duped by many, many ebay "deals" so if you feel something isn't right then go with your gut. Looking at pictures and seeing it in person might yield a different experience. Good luck!




quoting myself because I forgot to finish my thought.

you are right. It's also missing the "Tory Burch" under the emblem which leads me to believe it's one of the earlier Amy pumps.


----------



## Amber1

shopaholic1997 said:


> This tote is one of the first styles she came up with. I have the same tote in a different fabric. This particular one is in rough shape.



Thank you  So Tory has used the fabric tags with the T logo zippers before?


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi there!


So I just bought this TB mini Amanda satchel off of ebay and I already paid for it --- but I want to post it on here to make sure that it is authentic just for peace of mind.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170999099757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


Upon looking at all the mini Amanda satchels on ebay --- I noticed the one I bought (linked above) has different zipper pulls than the other mini Amanda satchels that I've seen.  Does that mean that the one I bought is fake? Or could it be that Tory Burch just made different zipper pulls for mine?
*
The zipper pulls on the mini Amanda satchel that I bought :*

1.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* I can see the made in china tag so that gives me hope that it is authentic
*
3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
The zipper pulls on the other mini Amanda satchels that I've seen on ebay: *


1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Please do let me know if the Tory Burch Mini Amanda Satchel that I bought is indeed authentic or not?  The Seller does offer a 14 day return but I really wish that it is authentic because I've been looking for this bag in black for ages.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lovemisa143

I also noticed some (not all) TB mini Amanda satchels comes with a detachable mirror included inside and some like the one I bought do not include a detachable mirror inside.  Do you know why that is?















Thank you so much for your time


----------



## Smooch211

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589bc60255

Can someone authenticate this?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 
> So I just bought this TB mini Amanda satchel off of ebay and I already paid for it --- but I want to post it on here to make sure that it is authentic just for peace of mind.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170999099757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> 
> 
> Please do let me know if the Tory Burch Mini Amanda Satchel that I bought is indeed authentic or not?  The Seller does offer a 14 day return but I really wish that it is authentic because I've been looking for this bag in black for ages.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!




All of the hardware and the grain of leather looks good to me. It just looks like the zipper pull was replaced. This was probably purchased at an outlet or NR or Off Fifth. As far as the mirror, I believe all of the Amandas have it but they tend to get lost. The few times I've seen one at a Nordstrom Rack or Off Fifth they've been missing the mirror.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Smooch211 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589bc60255
> 
> Can someone authenticate this?



looks ok so far. Need to see bottom of bag and closeup of the hardware (zipperpulls & side connectors with engraving).


FYI - I am leaving for vacation in a few hours so I'm not expecting to be on the internet as much. I will still try to help but I'm sure some of our other lovely members will help


----------



## traitaoxanh

Can someone help me authenticate this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...vEJqTQsQn4KYzIUPCvvhA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MizzEve

Hi,

Could you take a look at this Tory Burch bag for me?

Item: NEW GORGEOUS TORY BURCH LG STACKED LEATHER CLASSIC TOTE BAG/HANDBAG RASPBERRY !!
Seller: boogiecody 
Item Number: 151006297383
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151006297383?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Cacciatrice

Hello, I'll celebrate my birthday in few days and I'm choosing a present. I'd like a cute TB, can you help me authenticate those? thanks!

name: Authentic *Tory Burch* Patent Leather Robinson Satchel Bag (Beige)
seller: dazzling_dazzlelita
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-To...dbags&hash=item3ccf873d93&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_949

name:NEW *TORY BURCH* Robinson Blue Textured Leather Shoulder Tote Handbag
seller:linda*s***stuff
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/310614930084...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2539wt_1168

name: Authentic *Tory Burch* Saffiano Robinson Middy Satchel Leather Handbag Navy
seller:kongfupandathomas 
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/290873304448...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5528wt_1168


name: *TORY BURCH* ROBINSON MIDDY SATCHEL Tan Removeable Shoulder Strap NEW W/Tags & Bag
seller:babyj627 
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/400426335776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_545wt_934


----------



## lovemisa143

Hello!!  I am looking to buy yet another Tory Burch Bag...

I think this one is called a Tory Burch City Satchel?? Correct me if I am wrong.  The seller is an acquaintance.   
























Please let me know if this bag is authentic or fake.

Thank you so much yet again for your time!!


----------



## am4ndar3yna

Name: Tory Burch Lux T nico tote
Took Pictures: Myself
Hi Ladies! 
I bought this Tory Burch tote and I just want to see if its authentic? Let me know if you need anymore additional photos. There is 4 feet on the bottom, has a few impression marks on it, but overall its in pretty good shape. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> All of the hardware and the grain of leather looks good to me. It just looks like the zipper pull was replaced. This was probably purchased at an outlet or NR or Off Fifth. As far as the mirror, I believe all of the Amandas have it but they tend to get lost. The few times I've seen one at a Nordstrom Rack or Off Fifth they've been missing the mirror.




Hi there!  So my TB mini Amanda satchel that I bought off ebay arrived today and I really do love the bag so much... however something just doesn't feel right --- the leather just feels off --- I don't know how to describe it.  I need to post my bag again for confirmation that it is authentic if not I just feel like it's not real for some reason.  I have 14 days to return the bag but I would like to keep it if it is authentic.  Please check it again for me thank you soooo much!!!












































Thank you so much --- please let me know if its real or not so I can decide to keep it or return the bag


----------



## lovemisa143

Here are some more pictures of my TB mini Amanda satchel

















Also --- does the inside of the TB Dust bag have the white fleece like material?  I don't know why but I never noticed it before ...











Thank you once again for your help..


----------



## harlem_cutie

traitaoxanh said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



let's get a closeup of the the hardware and the tag. Looks ok so far though.



MizzEve said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you take a look at this Tory Burch bag for me?



ask if there is a "made in china" label inside and ask for a pic of the front of the tag. Looks ok so far.



Cacciatrice said:


> Hello, I'll celebrate my birthday in few days and I'm choosing a present. I'd like a cute TB, can you help me authenticate those? thanks!
> 
> name: Authentic *Tory Burch* Patent Leather Robinson Satchel Bag (Beige)
> *real*
> 
> name:NEW *TORY BURCH* Robinson Blue Textured Leather Shoulder Tote Handbag
> 
> *can't enlarge the pics but the seller is a fave among tPF members and her products are known to be authentic. *
> 
> name: Authentic *Tory Burch* Saffiano Robinson Middy Satchel Leather Handbag Navy
> seller:kongfupandathomas
> *can't tell*
> 
> 
> name: *TORY BURCH* ROBINSON MIDDY SATCHEL Tan Removeable Shoulder Strap NEW W/Tags & Bag
> seller:babyj627
> 
> *real*



see above



lovemisa143 said:


> Hello!!  I am looking to buy yet another Tory Burch Bag...
> 
> I think this one is called a Tory Burch City Satchel?? Correct me if I am wrong.  The seller is an acquaintance.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if this bag is authentic or fake.
> 
> Thank you so much yet again for your time!!



need closeups of all hardware. bag looks ok so far.



am4ndar3yna said:


> Name: Tory Burch Lux T nico tote
> Took Pictures: Myself
> Hi Ladies!
> I bought this Tory Burch tote and I just want to see if its authentic? Let me know if you need anymore additional photos. There is 4 feet on the bottom, has a few impression marks on it, but overall its in pretty good shape. Thanks in advance!



not too familiar with the embossed style but that interior is used in a lot of fakes. Is there a "made in china" or "china" tag inside?



lovemisa143 said:


> Here are some more pictures of my TB mini Amanda satchel
> 
> 
> Also --- does the inside of the TB Dust bag have the white fleece like material?  I don't know why but I never noticed it before ...
> 
> Thank you once again for your help..



Bag looks 100% authentic to me. Look at the front of it and see how everything lines up. Fakes never do that. All your stitching is even, rivets are equidistant, hardware is all the same color and TB font is correct on hardware. Enjoy your bag! 

My TB Stacked Logo Summer Tote has the fleece-y dustbag. I bought it from TB online. None of my other TB bags do though.


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> Bag looks 100% authentic to me. Look at the front of it and see how everything lines up. Fakes never do that. All your stitching is even, rivets are equidistant, hardware is all the same color and TB font is correct on hardware. Enjoy your bag!
> 
> My TB Stacked Logo Summer Tote has the fleece-y dustbag. I bought it from TB online. None of my other TB bags do though.



Thank you so much for taking time out of your vacation to help us I for one am so appreciative of your kindness 

I forgot to ask you one last question --- under the tb medallion where is the front flap pocket my tb mini Amanda has a magnetic closure whereas I see other mini Amandas do not have the magnetic closure --  is that ok? Is it still authentic with the magnetic closer under the tb medallion of the front flap pocket ?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Thank you so much for taking time out of your vacation to help us I for one am so appreciative of your kindness
> 
> I forgot to ask you one last question --- under the tb medallion where is the front flap pocket my tb mini Amanda has a magnetic closure whereas I see other mini Amandas do not have the magnetic closure --  is that ok? Is it still authentic with the magnetic closer under the tb medallion of the front flap pocket ?



another member had the same question concerning the larger Amanda. We deduced that it was an older version from 2009-2010. Details change every season so it's hard to keep up.

Glad to help 

eta: here is the link to the post with the Amanda w/magnetic closure http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-55.html#post23707066


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> another member had the same question concerning the larger Amanda. We deduced that it was an older version from 2009-2010. Details change every season so it's hard to keep up.
> 
> Glad to help
> 
> eta: here is the link to the post with the Amanda w/magnetic closure http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-55.html#post23707066




You are the best!! You really are!!  I am going to keep my mini Amanda Satchel thanks to you!!    I brought it to the TB store before posting it on tpf and some guy working there was telling me that the bag was fake due to its lining not having the TB logo.... seriously?? lol he has no idea what he is even talking about obviously!!  After your confirmation --- I am keeping it for sure!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi Harlem Cutie!!! Me again ---- omg right?

So I just bought another TB bag off ebay.... I am on such a TB kick!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I haven't paid for it yet in case you need to request to see more pictures.  
I already have the TB robinson double zip tote the regular size... but this one in particular is the mini TB robinson double zip tote.  It just looks sooo beautiful I cannot resist --- I really want the Prada saffiano luxe tote and this is the next best thing for me because I will never be able to buy the Prada.

That being said --- do you think it is authentic or fake?

Have you ever seen a TB mini robinson double zip tote??  Is it really small?
This is its measurements:
 Double top handles, 5" drop.
Adjustable removable shoulder strap, 21"-23.5" drop.
8"H x 12"W x 4"D


----------



## lovemisa143

I also saw this ebay listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...d-Leather-Shoulder-Tote-Handbag-/310614930084


I am not interested in buying that bag but I was wondering if that is the mini TB robinson double zip tote as well or do you think that is the regular size robinson double zip tote?

Thanks


----------



## am4ndar3yna

[/QUOTE]
not too familiar with the embossed style but that interior is used in a lot of fakes. Is there a "made in china" or "china" tag inside?



[/QUOTE]


Yes there is a "china" orange tag inside. the zipper is a YKK zipper. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## cusegirl518

Hi all,
I just bought a Tory Burch wallet on eBay and am pretty suspicious about it's authenticity. It's my first TB wallet so i'm not positive... Here is the link from my purchase (purchased about a week ago and just received the wallet today): http://www.ebay.com/itm/200902494549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648 In case you cannot view the original listing, here are the 5 photos that the seller posted with this listing:


----------



## cusegirl518

Here are some photos I took tonight upon opening the package that arrived from the seller. Note, the tag that was shown in the listing picture was never included. Also, there was no tissue paper around the wallet, it was just in the box shown below (with a clear wrapping on the Tory Burch logo emblem and on the zipper pull). Last, and most importantly, what initially flagged me in thinking this could be a fake is that the "T" in "TORY BURCH" is worn off on one side of the gold zipper pull. I highly doubt that would happen on a real Tory Burch item but maybe they are more cheaply made than i thought?


----------



## cusegirl518

Sorry, submitted a little too early. Here are the last few: 
Any feedback is so very much appreciated!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Harlem Cutie!!! Me again ---- omg right?
> 
> So I just bought another TB bag off ebay.... I am on such a TB kick!!
> 
> I haven't paid for it yet in case you need to request to see more pictures.
> I already have the TB robinson double zip tote the regular size... but this one in particular is the mini TB robinson double zip tote.  It just looks sooo beautiful I cannot resist --- I really want the Prada saffiano luxe tote and this is the next best thing for me because I will never be able to buy the Prada.
> 
> That being said --- do you think it is authentic or fake?
> 
> Have you ever seen a TB mini robinson double zip tote??  Is it really small?
> This is its measurements:
> Double top handles, 5" drop.
> Adjustable removable shoulder strap, 21"-23.5" drop.
> 8"H x 12"W x 4"D



The mini double zip isn't that much smaller than the regular. I like the size. Bag looks ok so far but let's get a closeup of all the hardware. 



am4ndar3yna said:


> not too familiar with the embossed style but that interior is used in a lot of fakes. Is there a "made in china" or "china" tag inside?


Yes there is a "china" orange tag inside. the zipper is a YKK zipper. Thanks for all your help![/QUOTE]

That is the correct tag for older bags with a printed lining. If all your stitching is even and nothing stands out to you then it's more than likely real. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.



cusegirl518 said:


> Hi all,
> I just bought a Tory Burch wallet on eBay and am pretty suspicious about it's authenticity. It's my first TB wallet so i'm not positive... Here is the link from my purchase (purchased about a week ago and just received the wallet today): http://www.ebay.com/itm/200902494549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648 In case you cannot view the original listing, here are the 5 photos that the seller posted with this listing:



I am so sorry but your wallet is fake. No wallets have ever had that lining. The box is wrong, hardware is wrong and medallion placement is incorrect. Ask for a refund asap. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zeca

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-Used...03560?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b9835fe8

Is this authentic? And please help me choose witch size i should take. Im normally using 38 so is it 8 or 8,5 ???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> The mini double zip isn't that much smaller than the regular. I like the size. Bag looks ok so far but let's get a closeup of all the hardware.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hi Harlem Cutie 

Once again thank you so much for taking the time out of your day to help us  here are more pics and close up of the hardware for the mini Robinson double zip tote 

































I really do like this bag sooo much! 

Please let me know if the bag is authentic or fake 
- thank you so much for your help!!





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juicy_Girl155

Hey Ladies, I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Tory-Bur...ags&hash=item3ccf945810&_uhb=1#ht_1490wt_1186

Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

zeca said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-Used...03560?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b9835fe8
> 
> Is this authentic? And please help me choose witch size i should take. Im normally using 38 so is it 8 or 8,5 ???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



real. See Reva Sizing thread for help with sizes.



Juicy_Girl155 said:


> Hey Ladies, I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Tory-Bur...ags&hash=item3ccf945810&_uhb=1#ht_1490wt_1186
> 
> Thanks



This bag is missing so many TB signature hallmarks that it has to be fake. The seller's Mint Robinson tote is also fake.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Harlem Cutie
> 
> Once again thank you so much for taking the time out of your day to help us  here are more pics and close up of the hardware for the mini Robinson double zip tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do like this bag sooo much!
> 
> Please let me know if the bag is authentic or fake
> - thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I sent you a PM earlier since the forum was acting up. Bag is authentic. Your pics are also excellent use as a reference. They are so clear and show all of the hardware details.


----------



## zeca

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item257ba6632f

hi please authentice this?? Price seems so fake but how is it?


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> I sent you a PM earlier since the forum was acting up. Bag is authentic. Your pics are also excellent use as a reference. They are so clear and show all of the hardware details.



Hi Harlem Cutie!

Thank you so much.  You are truly so kind!  I am so happy! I already paid for the bag now I am just waiting for it to arrive yay 

Also my Tory Burch City Satchel should arrive today so I will post close up pictures of the hardware to confirm that it is authentic.  That should be my last bag for a very long time --- I am so TB satisfied!  Thank you so much again!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

zeca said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item257ba6632f
> 
> hi please authentice this?? Price seems so fake but how is it?



fake.


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> need closeups of all hardware. bag looks ok so far.





Hi Harlem Cutie!!

My Tory Burch City Satchel arrived today   Please let me know if it is authentic or fake.


----------



## lovemisa143

Here is a close up of the TB logo lining inside the bag 







Please do let me know if you think the bag is authentic or if it is fake.  I really like the bag but I think it is in very used condition.  I still love the look of it and it has lots of life in it still but the leather is so very worn and it is very very slouchy!  I paid 150 plus 14 shipping for it ---- so 164 total -- do you think it is worth the money? Would you keep it or return it if you were me?  I do really like it! 


Thank you so much!!


----------



## fuelfan

Hello All!!  Would anyone be able to help me authenticate these shoes?  If you need additional photos just let me know and I will try to get them.  Thanks!!

https://poshmark.com/listing/513ecd8424a94842750000f8


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> I sent you a PM earlier since the forum was acting up. Bag is authentic. Your pics are also excellent use as a reference. They are so clear and show all of the hardware details.




Hi Harlem Cutie,


I know you said that my mini double zip robinson is authentic and I am so excited to receive the bag being that it is on its way to me--- but today I just checked ebay and the seller that is selling my mini double zip robinson just got a negative feedback for a TB wallet that she sold to someone.  The buyer said "This item is a FAKE. Very sad about that. This was a COSTLY LESSON LEARNED. "

This is the "fake" Wallet:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Amanda-Zip-Around-Continental-Wallet-/271160432851?nma=true&si=22qS%252Fjug3%252FgLnK5WwGtOLyTv1ig%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Is the wallet really fake to you?  That makes me very worried that she may be sending me a fake TB robinson mini double zip bag and not the one in the pictures.  So just to be safe and for peace of mind -- when I receive my TB mini robinson double zip bag I am going to post pictures of the actual bag on here again and please if you would be so kind as to confirm to me that it is indeed authentic and not fake.  The bag should arrive tomorrow and I need to confirm that it is authentic because if not I will definitely request a refund.

Thank you so much!


----------



## bklove

Hi Tory experts! Please authenticate this for me?
The seller says it's 2011 model and I am having a hard time to authenticate it from research. 
The lining seems to miss logo prints and dimension is a little different from 2013's. 

*Title: Tory Burch $525 Medium 797 Suede Leather Satchel Messenger Bag Tote Black*
Seller: *ready2wear4julie*
Web link:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-Tory-Bu...486?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d0bc6a6e

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## lovemisa143

lovemisa143 said:


> Here is a close up of the TB logo lining inside the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do let me know if you think the bag is authentic or if it is  fake.  I really like the bag but I think it is in very used condition.  I  still love the look of it and it has lots of life in it still but the  leather is so very worn and it is very very slouchy!  I paid 150 plus 14  shipping for it ---- so 164 total -- do you think it is worth the  money? Would you keep it or return it if you were me?  I do really like  it!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!




Hi Harlem Cutie --


In the end I am just not happy with the bag so I am gonna return it anyways --- whether it is authentic or not. I have way too may handbags anyways!  Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Harlem Cutie,
> 
> 
> I know you said that my mini double zip robinson is authentic and I am so excited to receive the bag being that it is on its way to me--- but today I just checked ebay and the seller that is selling my mini double zip robinson just got a negative feedback for a TB wallet that she sold to someone.  The buyer said "This item is a FAKE. Very sad about that. This was a COSTLY LESSON LEARNED. "
> 
> This is the "fake" Wallet:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Amanda-Zip-Around-Continental-Wallet-/271160432851?nma=true&si=22qS%252Fjug3%252FgLnK5WwGtOLyTv1ig%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Is the wallet really fake to you?  That makes me very worried that she may be sending me a fake TB robinson mini double zip bag and not the one in the pictures.  So just to be safe and for peace of mind -- when I receive my TB mini robinson double zip bag I am going to post pictures of the actual bag on here again and please if you would be so kind as to confirm to me that it is indeed authentic and not fake.  The bag should arrive tomorrow and I need to confirm that it is authentic because if not I will definitely request a refund.
> 
> Thank you so much!



As far as I recall Amanda wallets never came in that color. I don't recall seeing samples of that color either. It looks to be cobalt which was never produced for the Amanda line. Based on pics the Robinson Mini looks authentic to me. *Can anyone else out there confirm this?* All of the hardware checks out. Including the size and position of the rivets. Fakes always have one detail wrong. I could not find any in your pics. Please do post pics of the actual bag when received. If you have doubts return it. I know I would. I am so sorry if I was incorrect. With each season the fakes get better and better so if anyone has any doubts about authenticity then it's best to just return. Did you ask the seller where they got the bag?

City satchel is also real even though you are sending it back.

eta: another edit, I wonder if the wallet is Indigo and looks cobalt-ish with flash? I've looked at a ton of fake TB wallets and this doesn't look fake to me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

fuelfan said:


> Hello All!!  Would anyone be able to help me authenticate these shoes?  If you need additional photos just let me know and I will try to get them.  Thanks!!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/513ecd8424a94842750000f8



can we see a pic of the sole?


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> As far as I recall Amanda wallets never came in that color. I don't recall seeing samples of that color either. It looks to be cobalt which was never produced for the Amanda line. Based on pics the Robinson Mini looks authentic to me. *Can anyone else out there confirm this?* All of the hardware checks out. Including the size and position of the rivets. Fakes always have one detail wrong. I could not find any in your pics. Please do post pics of the actual bag when received. If you have doubts return it. I know I would. I am so sorry if I was incorrect. With each season the fakes get better and better so if anyone has any doubts about authenticity then it's best to just return. Did you ask the seller where they got the bag?
> 
> City satchel is also real even though you are sending it back.
> 
> eta: another edit, I wonder if the wallet is Indigo and looks cobalt-ish with flash? I've looked at a ton of fake TB wallets and this doesn't look fake to me.



Hi Harlem Cutie ! 

I do not doubt at all that you are wrong about the mini Robinson I think the one in the pictures is authentic as well.  I just need to confirm that the one that I will receive in the mail is the same one as in the picture therefore I will definitely post more pics of it and we'll go from there. Oh and perhaps you are right about the wallet being indigo and looks Colbalt due to the flash --- I am going to ask the seller about the negative feedback for the wallet as well as where did she get the mini Robinson bag. I'll let you know what she says. Oh and please do not apologize for anything we are all so grateful for your help 



eta: I just asked the seller about the negative feedback and if it is true that she sold a fake tb wallet to someone and this is her answer :   "No it is not true. The wallet and the bag I sold u should be authentic. I understand that with the amount of fake products going around these days, it's hard to know what's fake and what's real. So it's easy for people to jump to conclusions. I bought them from a friend half a year ago and she assured me they are real. You should get the bag by tomorrow and you can then judge the quality of the bag for yourself."

Hmm I have faith that the bag is real so let's wait and see  by the way I heard some people say that If a Tory burch wallet comes in a tb box then it is for sure fake because authentic tb wallets do not come in boxes only tb shoes come in boxes. Is that a myth or is that true ?  Have your ever seen an authentic tb wallet that comes in a wallet box and even a wallet dust bag ? 

Thank you for your help Harlem Cutie!


----------



## fuelfan

harlem_cutie said:


> can we see a pic of the sole?



Here is the photo of the sole - let me know when you can.  Thx so much!!


----------



## amberpresley

Looking to purchase Tory Burch jelly flats and would appreciate any advice on authenticity! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221197394813?hlp=false&var=520136366533











Hope I did the image right! Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

fuelfan said:


> Here is the photo of the sole - let me know when you can.  Thx so much!!



need a clearer pic. Cannot tell if the soles are embossed or not. Pending review of the soles they look ok. Thanks!

@lovemisa. No wallets come with boxes but the boxes you see are gift boxes. Wallets, shoes and canvas/beach bags do not come with dust bags. The details change every season but for the most part this holds true.


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> @lovemisa. No wallets come with boxes but the boxes you see are gift boxes. Wallets, shoes and canvas/beach bags do not come with dust bags. The details change every season but for the most part this holds true.




Oh I see..  but what do you mean gift boxes?  Like actual gift boxes from the TB Store?
My Mini Robinson Double Zip bag has arrived today!  I am at work at the moment though for another 5 hours sadly   I will post pics of the bag when I get home from work tonight so if you could pop in and take a look for me I would sooo appreciate!  I am so anxious about it.  Crosses Fingers that it is real!

Thank you so so much!


----------



## BagLadyGaGa

Hello!  This is my first post in this forum.  I have an older bag that I am trying to find the name of and also a replacement strap.  My baby (pup) decided to cut his teeth on my bag and my favorite Havaianas  

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Oh I see..  but what do you mean gift boxes?  Like actual gift boxes from the TB Store?
> My Mini Robinson Double Zip bag has arrived today!  I am at work at the moment though for another 5 hours sadly   I will post pics of the bag when I get home from work tonight so if you could pop in and take a look for me I would sooo appreciate!  I am so anxious about it.  Crosses Fingers that it is real!
> 
> Thank you so so much!



no worries. I will pop in at some point. Yes, gift boxes from the TB store but I know other retailers have them too. You just have to ask for them. 



BagLadyGaGa said:


> Hello!  This is my first post in this forum.  I have an older bag that I am trying to find the name of and also a replacement strap.  My baby (pup) decided to cut his teeth on my bag and my favorite Havaianas
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!



Looks like an Audra or older Jaden Horsebit Satchel. If you bought it from Nordstrom you can go back there otherwise call or email TB and see what they say. Good luck!


----------



## SusanShopper

Hi,
Would you authentic the Tory in this auction for me, please?
Item:
LOT OF 2 HANDBAGS KATE SPADE GINNIFER HOBO BLACK TORY BURCH CITY TOTE BLUE PURSE
Seller: bcrow79
LInk:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-HA...479?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33806f5eaf

 Thank you,
Susan


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi Harlem Cutie!!  

This is the *TB mini Robinson double zip bag* that I got in the mail today   I really like it and the quality seems really good --- I really have faith that it is authentic!  

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.





3. 





4.





5.





6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.





8. 





*Continued in the next post *


----------



## lovemisa143

9.






10. 





Is it bad that the thread is sticking out?

11.





12.





The bag seems to be really good quality apart from the thread sticking out in picture #10

Do you still think the bag is authentic or do you think the bag is fake?  If you still think it is authentic I will keep the bag --- if you have any doubts at all of its authenticity please let me know and I will request for a refund from the seller.


Thank you so very much Harlem Cutie!!!


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi Harlem Cutie...

 This is my *TB Regular Robinson double zip bag* ---  You already said it was authentic based on the pictures on the ebay listing -- but now that I have the actual bag here with me I just want to confirm that it is indeed authentic and that the seller did not send me a different "fake" bag.  

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Continued in the next post *


----------



## lovemisa143

9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Please let me know if you think my TB Regular Robinson Double Zip bag is authentic or fake.  

Thank you !!!


----------



## lovemisa143

Hello For the Last and Final time lol


So this is my last and Final TB Bag that I need to get authenticated! I promise!!  I bought this bag a while back off Craigslist.  It is a *TB Small Carlin Satchel.  *  It came with the tag hanging off of it but I cut it off --- I still have the tag if you want to see it.


1. 





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Continued in the next post *


----------



## lovemisa143

9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry for all of the posts but I promise this is it.  No more handbags for me for a very looong time and definitely no more Tory Burch Handbags!!  

I just want to rest my mind and have no doubt at all that any of my bags that I've posted is fake.  Thank you so much and you are surely my hero for taking the time to help me out!!  I am crossing my fingers that this TB Carlin small satchel is authentic because I did buy it off Craigslist so no returns 

I should've authenticated it before I bought it oh well ---  I do still have the tag if you want to see it just let me know.  Please let me know if you think this bag is authentic or fake.

Again I thank you so much for your help and your time.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Harlem Cutie!!
> 
> This is the *TB mini Robinson double zip bag* that I got in the mail today   I really like it and the quality seems really good --- I really have faith that it is authentic!
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> *Continued in the next post *



Based on these pics I honestly have no doubt that it is authentic. Grain of the bag is even throughout, stitching is perfect (one loose stitch is just wear and tear), rivet size and position is correct, zipper pulls are good. I don't see anything that stands out or looks out of place.

The regular size looks good as well. I actually have this bag in front me with the same lining. All details are the same. I bought it at TB boutique in October 2011. Compare the two side by side and all details should match perfectly. Don't worry about the actual zippers though, some are YKK some are not. 

The only Carlin I've ever seen up close was a sample so I won't be helpful there. I will ask my friend who is a TB authority


----------



## harlem_cutie

amberpresley said:


> Looking to purchase Tory Burch jelly flats and would appreciate any advice on authenticity!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221197394813?hlp=false&var=520136366533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I did the image right! Thanks in advance!



sorry. these shoes are fake.



SusanShopper said:


> Hi,
> Would you authentic the Tory in this auction for me, please?
> Item:
> LOT OF 2 HANDBAGS KATE SPADE GINNIFER HOBO BLACK TORY BURCH CITY TOTE BLUE PURSE
> Seller: bcrow79
> LInk:http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-HA...479?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33806f5eaf
> 
> Thank you,
> Susan



need to see pics of the hardware of the City tote.


----------



## BagLadyGaGa

harlem_cutie said:


> no worries. I will pop in at some point. Yes, gift boxes from the TB store but I know other retailers have them too. You just have to ask for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an Audra or older Jaden Horsebit Satchel. If you bought it from Nordstrom you can go back there otherwise call or email TB and see what they say. Good luck!


Thank you!!  I will give TB a call.


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> Based on these pics I honestly have no doubt that it is authentic. Grain of the bag is even throughout, stitching is perfect (one loose stitch is just wear and tear), rivet size and position is correct, zipper pulls are good. I don't see anything that stands out or looks out of place.
> 
> The regular size looks good as well. I actually have this bag in front me with the same lining. All details are the same. I bought it at TB boutique in October 2011. Compare the two side by side and all details should match perfectly. Don't worry about the actual zippers though, some are YKK some are not.
> 
> The only Carlin I've ever seen up close was a sample so I won't be helpful there. I will ask my friend who is a TB authority



YAY!! Thank you so so much!  I will keep the Mini Robinson double zip then   I love it so much I love the size of it!  I love the regular size as well of course!

By the way, do you know if the Robinson Double Zip bags comes in any other sizes besides the mini and the regular?  I thought I saw once another small Robinson double zip bag that was a bit bigger than the mini and smaller than the regular size -- but maybe that was the mini size and I just did not realize it at the time  

Wow, A TB authority!!  You have awesome friends!  Thank you so much for asking your friend to help me out with the TB Carlin Small Satchel by the way!  Please let me know what your friend thinks when you can -- whether the TB Carlin Small Satchel is real or fake.

Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart -- you've been so wonderful!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> YAY!! Thank you so so much!  I will keep the Mini Robinson double zip then   I love it so much I love the size of it!  I love the regular size as well of course!
> 
> By the way, do you know if the Robinson Double Zip bags comes in any other sizes besides the mini and the regular?  I thought I saw once another small Robinson double zip bag that was a bit bigger than the mini and smaller than the regular size -- but maybe that was the mini size and I just did not realize it at the time
> 
> Wow, A TB authority!!  You have awesome friends!  Thank you so much for asking your friend to help me out with the TB Carlin Small Satchel by the way!  Please let me know what your friend thinks when you can -- whether the TB Carlin Small Satchel is real or fake.
> 
> Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart -- you've been so wonderful!



No problem. As far as Robinsons, the first season bag is slightly smaller than the regular size they have now. Not sure if there were other sizes. There is a square tote but it's not considered a regular Rob but ppl confuse the two. 

My friend worked in marketing for TB and she used to get tons of production samples. That's where the bulk of my knowledge is from. Ironically, I didn't get into TB until she left the company and I had to pay full price  I'm seeing her this weekend so I should have an answer by Sunday.


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> No problem. As far as Robinsons, the first  season bag is slightly smaller than the regular size they have now. Not  sure if there were other sizes. There is a square tote but it's not  considered a regular Rob but ppl confuse the two.
> 
> My friend worked in marketing for TB and she used to get tons of  production samples. That's where the bulk of my knowledge is from.  Ironically, I didn't get into TB until she left the company and I had to  pay full price  I'm seeing her this weekend so I should have an answer by Sunday.






harlem_cutie said:


> The regular size looks good as well. I actually have this bag in front  me with the same lining. All details are the same. I bought it at TB  boutique in October 2011. Compare the two side by side and all details  should match perfectly. Don't worry about the actual zippers though,  some are YKK some are not.



  I've just recently got into TB as well and got really hooked --- however I am done with TB -- I already have all the styles that I like from TB -- now I am going to save all my money for a Prada bag  

My regular TB robinson double zip bag -- which you said is the same one that you had in front of you with the same lining --  does that mean our TB robinson double zip bags  are the  first  season bags that are slightly smaller than the regular size they have now?  

I did see the square tote but I much prefer the double zip style   When you see your friend this weekend please thank her for me  

Thank you so much again!


----------



## SusanShopper

harlem_cutie said:


> sorry. these shoes are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> need to see pics of the hardware of the City tote.


The seller added more pictures of the hardware on the Tory tote.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221198114479&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you help? I'm lookinf for the perfect b-day gift..

Name: New Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip-Pocket Tote Blue

seller: mclarence2012
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/390560140352...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7066wt_1168


----------



## harlem_cutie

SusanShopper said:


> The seller added more pictures of the hardware on the Tory tote.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221198114479&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123



looks good to me.



Cacciatrice said:


> Can you help? I'm lookinf for the perfect b-day gift..
> 
> Name: New Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip-Pocket Tote Blue
> 
> seller: mclarence2012
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/390560140352...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7066wt_1168



this tote is shipping from China. Red flag. I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## SusanShopper

harlem_cutie said:


> looks good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> this tote is shipping from China. Red flag. I wouldn't buy it.


Thanks so much!


----------



## JosiePosie

Hi!  I was wondering if someone could authenticate these Tory Burch Reva Flats?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tory-Burch-R...oes&hash=item41719c1ac2&_uhb=1#ht_1213wt_1219

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

JosiePosie said:


> Hi!  I was wondering if someone could authenticate these Tory Burch Reva Flats?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tory-Burch-R...oes&hash=item41719c1ac2&_uhb=1#ht_1213wt_1219
> 
> Thanks in advance!



these are real.


----------



## catdog622

Please authenticate this tory burch wallet: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271168880483#ht_5416wt_1144

I already bought it but it smells like fake leather and I read that supposedly TB wallets shouldn't come with boxes. Not sure if its real or fake!! Please help thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

catdog622 said:


> Please authenticate this tory burch wallet:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271168880483#ht_5416wt_1144
> 
> I already bought it but it smells like fake leather and I read that supposedly TB wallets shouldn't come with boxes. Not sure if its real or fake!! Please help thanks



It's really hard to tell the authenticity of the wallet from the pics. Is there a label of any kind inside?  Can I see the tag if there is one? Need to see the zipper pull as well.

The Amanda E/W wallet they are selling is likely fake. Medallions on the Amanda line are filled leather with enamel trim. The only exception I know of are on coin purses and transit passes.


----------



## lovemisa143

harlem_cutie said:


> No problem. As far as Robinsons, the first season bag is slightly smaller than the regular size they have now. Not sure if there were other sizes. There is a square tote but it's not considered a regular Rob but ppl confuse the two.
> 
> My friend worked in marketing for TB and she used to get tons of production samples. That's where the bulk of my knowledge is from. Ironically, I didn't get into TB until she left the company and I had to pay full price  I'm seeing her this weekend so I should have an answer by Sunday.


 
Hi Harlem Cutie!

Were you able to see your friend and ask her about whether or not my TB Carlin Small Satchel is authentic or fake?

Thanks again so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Harlem Cutie!
> 
> Were you able to see your friend and ask her about whether or not my TB Carlin Small Satchel is authentic or fake?
> 
> Thanks again so much!



sorry, the bad weather kept me in all weekend. I did send her a link to your post though.


----------



## Shelly95

Hi can anyone authenticate these shoes for me? Thanks a lot 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Bur...var&hash=item257bc1fd34&_uhb=1#ht_3385wt_1247


----------



## harlem_cutie

Shelly95 said:


> Hi can anyone authenticate these shoes for me? Thanks a lot
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Bur...var&hash=item257bc1fd34&_uhb=1#ht_3385wt_1247



these are fake.


----------



## intrigue

Hello,
Please authenticate.
TIA


----------



## harlem_cutie

intrigue said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate.
> TIA



Hello, is there any engraving on the zipper pull? Is there any type of printing on the inside? Where did you get this? This may be a first season from 2005 or so or an older sample. I will definitely have to look this up.


----------



## blogaddict13

Please Authenticate this Tory Burch bag.

I don't know the style but the color is Merlot

Here is the link to the auction: http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=92760

I have also attached a photo

Thank you so much in advance for any help


----------



## intrigue

harlem_cutie said:


> Hello, is there any engraving on the zipper pull? Is there any type of printing on the inside? Where did you get this? This may be a first season from 2005 or so or an older sample. I will definitely have to look this up.



Hi there! Thanks for your quick reply. I don't believe there is printing on the lining, I only found the small orange tag shown in the pix. There's no engraving on the pull which I found odd. This item was purchased at a thrift shop!


----------



## harlem_cutie

blogaddict13 said:


> Please Authenticate this Tory Burch bag.
> 
> I don't know the style but the color is Merlot
> 
> Here is the link to the auction: http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=92760
> 
> I have also attached a photo
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for any help



based on the hardware, looks like something from the Norah line. Based on the details it looks authentic to me.



intrigue said:


> Hi there! Thanks for your quick reply. I don't believe there is printing on the lining, I only found the small orange tag shown in the pix. There's no engraving on the pull which I found odd. This item was purchased at a thrift shop!



this is a semi glazed wallet. Color is correct as is tag. Zipper was probably replaced hence no engraving. I think it's real. Is the stitching perfect all the way around?


----------



## intrigue

harlem_cutie said:


> based on the hardware, looks like something from the Norah line. Based on the details it looks authentic to me.
> 
> 
> 
> this is a semi glazed wallet. Color is correct as is tag. Zipper was probably replaced hence no engraving. I think it's real. Is the stitching perfect all the way around?



Yes, stitching is even and perfect


----------



## harlem_cutie

intrigue said:


> Yes, stitching is even and perfect


 then it's probably authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## intrigue

Please authenticate.
If authentic, any idea what season this is from?
TIA


----------



## swingy

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate these four pairs of tory burch flats?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310637214264?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310629576921?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...30870?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d0adb5fd6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...77174?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d0a820dd6

Thanks in advace


----------



## harlem_cutie

intrigue said:


> Please authenticate.
> If authentic, any idea what season this is from?
> TIA



not familiar with this style. Don't recall seeing a french wallet/billfold with a zipper on the back. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.



swingy said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate these four pairs of tory burch flats?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310637214264?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310629576921?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...30870?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d0adb5fd6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...77174?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d0a820dd6
> 
> Thanks in advace



1. real
2. can't tell
3. real
4. real


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovemisa143 said:


> Hello For the Last and Final time lol
> 
> 
> So this is my last and Final TB Bag that I need to get authenticated! I promise!!  I bought this bag a while back off Craigslist.  It is a *TB Small Carlin Satchel.  *  It came with the tag hanging off of it but I cut it off --- I still have the tag if you want to see it.



per my friend, Carlin is authentic.


----------



## swingy

harlem_cutie said:


> not familiar with this style. Don't recall seeing a french wallet/billfold with a zipper on the back. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. real
> 2. can't tell
> 3. real
> 4. real


Thank you so much!!

Can you authenticate these two pairs too? Thankssss!!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...02381?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d3c44d4ad

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...20855?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item257bfc4757


----------



## Gremlin

Is anyone able to have a go at authenticating my Revas?

I bought them from a really suspicious website before I knew how knock-offs worked. 

If they are fakes they are damn good ones. The only thing that leads me to believe they are knock offs is the "leather" (I'm guessing they are patent?) is very flakey and weird.

http://postimg.org/image/ktwticbyv/
http://postimg.org/image/e4qa2bqmv/
http://postimg.org/image/c1fuunqtz/
http://postimg.org/image/6rfhh3vyv/
http://postimg.org/image/gq0g3l5ef/


----------



## harlem_cutie

Gremlin said:


> Is anyone able to have a go at authenticating my Revas?
> 
> I bought them from a really suspicious website before I knew how knock-offs worked.
> 
> If they are fakes they are damn good ones. The only thing that leads me to believe they are knock offs is the "leather" (I'm guessing they are patent?) is very flakey and weird.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ktwticbyv/
> http://postimg.org/image/e4qa2bqmv/
> http://postimg.org/image/c1fuunqtz/
> http://postimg.org/image/6rfhh3vyv/
> http://postimg.org/image/gq0g3l5ef/




these are definitely fake. The soles are all wrong and there is a side seam. Revas are made from one piece of leather stitched together by the heel. The imprint on the insole is also very blurry.


----------



## Gremlin

harlem_cutie said:


> these are definitely fake. The soles are all wrong and there is a side seam. Revas are made from one piece of leather stitched together by the heel. The imprint on the insole is also very blurry.



Thank you!


----------



## virmin

This Robinson double zip tote looks authentic, right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...km8bb0VohGhCf33DBmlog%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## zomar86

Are this tory burch flats authentic?

they are all from ebay postings:

1) reva black 7
item #400443102381
seller:ubaldo5561

2)reva turquoise size 7

item #281083588138
seller-  wil00


thanks a lot


----------



## zeca

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360609736193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I bought this shoes. Are they authentice?? It seems like they are?


----------



## harlem_cutie

virmin said:


> This Robinson double zip tote looks authentic, right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...km8bb0VohGhCf33DBmlog%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



honestly, I'm not sure. The details look ok but something seems off. Can we see a pic of the bottom of the bag?



zomar86 said:


> Are this tory burch flats authentic?
> 
> they are all from ebay postings:
> 
> 1) reva black 7
> item #400443102381
> seller:ubaldo5561
> 
> 2)reva turquoise size 7
> 
> item #281083588138
> seller-  wil00
> 
> 
> thanks a lot



both are authentic.



zeca said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360609736193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I bought this shoes. Are they authentice?? It seems like they are?



authentic.


----------



## virmin

Hi! 
So I have bought the TB Robinson double zip tote bag already on ebay. I compared the pictures the seller had to pictures I saw in this thread and I didn't notice any differences. I received the bag yesterday and when I took a closer look I noticed that there was some differences. I suppose that there should not be any variations between authentic bags?

The bag I received is clearly not the one I paid for, at least it's not the same as in the sellers pictures. I have already contacted the seller but I would like to have your opinion too. 
Here's some pictures, there is the sellers picture on right and mine on left.


----------



## harlem_cutie

virmin said:


> Hi!
> So I have bought the TB Robinson double zip tote bag already on ebay. I compared the pictures the seller had to pictures I saw in this thread and I didn't notice any differences. I received the bag yesterday and when I took a closer look I noticed that there was some differences. I suppose that there should not be any variations between authentic bags?
> 
> The bag I received is clearly not the one I paid for, at least it's not the same as in the sellers pictures. I have already contacted the seller but I would like to have your opinion too.
> Here's some pictures, there is the sellers picture on right and mine on left.



Your suspicions are correct, unfortunately, because the bag you received is definitely not real. The hardware gives it away. Notice how the "Tory Burch" engraving is not clear. The mirror is also incorrect. Too big and stitching pattern is wrong. I would submit a Paypal claim asap so that the seller would stop selling fakes. Good luck!


----------



## Panic!

Will someone help me with this?


----------



## Panic!

Cont


----------



## harlem_cutie

Panic! said:


> Cont



Great pics so far. I need to see the scale of the bag so could you take a pic of the bottom of the bag and the back. Also, what color is this? Is there a "china" tag inside? Where did you purchase? Thanks!


----------



## Panic!

harlem_cutie said:


> Great pics so far. I need to see the scale of the bag so could you take a pic of the bottom of the bag and the back. Also, what color is this? Is there a "china" tag inside? Where did you purchase? Thanks!



The color is supposed to be luggage. The lighting is a bit off in my room and changes depending on the angle i am in. 





















I purchased the bag on ebay a few weeks back


----------



## harlem_cutie

Panic! said:


> The color is supposed to be luggage. The lighting is a bit off in my room and changes depending on the angle i am in.
> 
> I purchased the bag on ebay a few weeks back



Thanks for clarifying the color. It looked like Wildberry to me.  Would you mind posting the link to the seller? Robinsons are always difficult to authenticate so want to make sure I am thorough. Bag looks good so far. Thank you so much!


----------



## ilikegrapes

Hello! Could someone please check these Tory Burch boots for me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## becky319

can someone authenticate this bag for me? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-To...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac2c2f85c

Thank you!!!


----------



## MBLove

Hi, 

Would someone please be so kind and authenticate this bag for me? I just recently bought it via eBay. The pictures in the last two doesn't seem to show the right color, so I asked the seller to take additional pictures in different lighting (which are the first two). I can take more pictures once I receive the item. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281084572959

Thanks.


----------



## virmin

"Here's some pictures, there is the sellers picture on right and mine on left."
Oops, I meant sellers picture left and mine right...

Anyways thank you *harlem_cutie*! 
Although it was pretty clear that the bag is fake I needed confirmation for that. I believe I'm going to have my money back and I hope the seller would stop selling fake items.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ilikegrapes said:


> Hello! Could someone please check these Tory Burch boots for me? Thank you in advance.



can we see a pic of the zipperpull?


----------



## ilikegrapes

harlem_cutie said:


> can we see a pic of the zipperpull?



Sure thing. I also added another of the sole since the previous one did not show pattern change on heel.


----------



## swingy

Can someone please authenticate these two pairs of Tory Burch flats?

Thanks in advance =)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...76422?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f23a85e66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...75571?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f23a85b13


----------



## harlem_cutie

MBLove said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would someone please be so kind and authenticate this bag for me? I just recently bought it via eBay. The pictures in the last two doesn't seem to show the right color, so I asked the seller to take additional pictures in different lighting (which are the first two). I can take more pictures once I receive the item.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281084572959
> 
> Thanks.



the pics make it look like 2 diff bags. You can post pics when you receive the bag. Will need to see pics of all the hardware, front, back and bottom of bag and inside with "made in..."label.



ilikegrapes said:


> Sure thing. I also added another of the sole since the previous one did not show pattern change on heel.



authentic. enjoy!



swingy said:


> Can someone please authenticate these two pairs of Tory Burch flats?
> 
> Thanks in advance =)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...76422?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f23a85e66
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...75571?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f23a85b13



both are authentic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

becky319 said:


> can someone authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-To...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac2c2f85c
> 
> Thank you!!!



Don't have enough familiarity with this style to properly authenticate. Sorry.


----------



## ilikegrapes

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. enjoy!



Thank you so much.


----------



## MBLove

harlem_cutie said:


> the pics make it look like 2 diff bags. You can post pics when you receive the bag. Will need to see pics of all the hardware, front, back and bottom of bag and inside with "made in..."label.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic. enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> both are authentic.


Yeah it looks like two different bags, but its actually the same if you look at the details with slouch on the left side and near the stitching - those were consistent that's why I was confident its the same bag. Pardon the different lighting - my camera and phone camera did the best it can with the lighting. Its really hard to keep a focus on the hardware's TB trademark. 

Bottom: 



Front: 



Back: 



Zip locks: 



Side button: 



Handle hardware (this is the best out of my camera and phone camera came out with):


----------



## MBLove

It does look like two different bags, but I noticed the details with the slouches and the bump near the stitches were the same in all the pictures that's why I was confident it was the same bag. Pardon the pictures I took because the lighting is not that great, and it was difficult to have a good focus on the hardware's TB trademark but I did the best I can. 

Bottom: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Front: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zip locks: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Button: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Handle's hardware (its the best the camera could focus on it, and the trademark is upside down): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Made in Label: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inside:


----------



## misscherishcc

can someone authenticate this? is this real?


----------



## misscherishcc

pls authenticate this for me pls


----------



## misscherishcc

can someone tell me if this is authenticate? are they real?


----------



## misscherishcc

r they real and authentic?


----------



## misscherishcc

is there color magenta for tory burch amanda 
double zip


----------



## LinaI

Hello all,
A few days ago I made a purchase of TB boots on ebay and now really wish I had the sense to ask someone to authenticate it first. Seller seems nice and have all positive reviews for other name brands she's sold so I am crossing my fingers hoping these are real. Would anyone be kind enough to take a look and tell me if it's authentic? Any help is greatly appreciated   I do not yet have the boots in my possession and these are the pics by the seller in the auction. I hope I linked the pictures correctly.


----------



## LinaI

Edit: Oops, I already posted inside pic. Sorry.


----------



## harlem_cutie

MBLove said:


> It does look like two different bags, but I noticed the details with the slouches and the bump near the stitches were the same in all the pictures that's why I was confident it was the same bag. Pardon the pictures I took because the lighting is not that great, and it was difficult to have a good focus on the hardware's TB trademark but I did the best I can.
> 
> 
> Handle's hardware (its the best the camera could focus on it, and the trademark is upside down):
> 
> Made in Label:
> 
> Inside:



these pics are perfect. I always have trouble with pics when using ebay mobile. Bag is authentic. Enjoy!



misscherishcc said:


> is there color magenta for tory burch amanda
> double zip



need to see pics of all of the hardware, bottom of bag, back of bag, clearer shots of inside as well as "made in" label. If you bought on ebay, please link to auction.



LinaI said:


> Edit: Oops, I already posted inside pic. Sorry.



authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## LinaI

Thank you very much, Harlem!


----------



## MBLove

harlem_cutie said:


> these pics are perfect. I always have trouble with pics when using ebay mobile. Bag is authentic. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> need to see pics of all of the hardware, bottom of bag, back of bag, clearer shots of inside as well as "made in" label. If you bought on ebay, please link to auction.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic. Enjoy!


Thanks, Harlem_Cutie!


----------



## misscherishcc

these are the pics. pls authentic for me. Thanks sweetie


----------



## harlem_cutie

misscherishcc said:


> these are the pics. pls authentic for me. Thanks sweetie



these pics are not enough to authenticate. Please look at my previous post to see what pics are needed.


----------



## Bagsmylife

Hi! Can someone please tell me if this is real? I bought it from my cousin, it's not like I dont trust her, i just wanna know if it's real please!


----------



## PLG

Can someone please help me authenticate this TB tote?

Thank you so much

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...6_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D310622777594%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## harlem_cutie

Bagsmylife said:


> Hi! Can someone please tell me if this is real? I bought it from my cousin, it's not like I dont trust her, i just wanna know if it's real please!


 there is nothing in your post - no pics or links



PLG said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this TB tote?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...6_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D310622777594%26_rdc%3D1




bag looks ok from pics so far. Nothing stands out to me. Is there a "made in" label?


----------



## PLG

Yes, there is a plastic string with "Made in China" stamp. See pic.

Thanks so much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







harlem_cutie said:


> there is nothing in your post - no pics or links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag looks ok from pics so far. Nothing stands out to me. Is there a "made in" label?


----------



## harlem_cutie

PLG said:


> Yes, there is a plastic string with "Made in China" stamp. See pic.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## PLG

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. Enjoy!


Thank you so much! You're the best. Do you know when did TB redesign the lining for the Robinson tote?


----------



## harlem_cutie

PLG said:


> Thank you so much! You're the best. Do you know when did TB redesign the lining for the Robinson tote?




the logo lining became standard for permanent colors last year (black, luggage, sand). I think in Summer but definitely before the Fall bags came out.


----------



## ppl16

Hi ladies! I need your help! I have recently become obsessed with literally all things Tory Burch! My boyfriend got me the black leather Revas for Valentine's day and since I have accumulated another pair of flats, the black resin cuff, the black patent leather rattan clutch, an orange makeup bag and 3 Reva clutches (pink & navy tie dye, white leather and navy leather). Now I am looking at a few different larger bags but need some help authenticating them. I had always been under the impression that authentic TB bags had a plain tan lining, not anything with a pattern. However, the items below do and I was wondering if anyone could weigh in on their authenticity?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251254787763?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390570261166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

ppl16 said:


> Hi ladies! I need your help! I have recently become obsessed with literally all things Tory Burch! My boyfriend got me the black leather Revas for Valentine's day and since I have accumulated another pair of flats, the black resin cuff, the black patent leather rattan clutch, an orange makeup bag and 3 Reva clutches (pink & navy tie dye, white leather and navy leather). Now I am looking at a few different larger bags but need some help authenticating them. I had always been under the impression that authentic TB bags had a plain tan lining, not anything with a pattern. However, the items below do and I was wondering if anyone could weigh in on their authenticity?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251254787763?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390570261166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



1st link is probably authentic. Lining indicates it is an older style. Ask the seller if there is a "made in" or "china" label inside. A pic would help us confirm authenticity.
2nd link not sure. I've never seen a card case with printed lining and these are highly faked.


----------



## 112koshka

Can someone authenticate this? Is this real? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281086060034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

112koshka said:


> Can someone authenticate this? Is this real?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281086060034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



authentic. All of seller's TB items are.


----------



## 112koshka

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. All of seller's TB items are.


 Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctort

can anyone help me with this reva flats? thank you 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TORY-BURC...63939?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd074f663


----------



## Fashionluva1

Authenticate plz


----------



## harlem_cutie

doctort said:


> can anyone help me with this reva flats? thank you
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TORY-BURC...63939?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd074f663



need to see pics of the sole and a good side pic. Thanks!


----------



## arg

Hi there,
Just looking through this thread trying to detect if the TB I just purchased is in fact Authentic. 

So if the bag has a string inside that says "Made in China" that is indication that it is real?

Here is a link to the bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281075999060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## hautedelicacy

Hi everyone,

I was interested in buying this Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip tote and I was wondering if anyone could pleas authenticate it, thank you so much!!



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Brand-New-AU...s=63&clkid=6797154476078781186#ht_6104wt_1037


----------



## MissNano

Could you lovely ladies please authenticate 2 pairs of Revas?
Gold: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...70133?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e79358795
Silver: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...51830?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a2b64c936
Thank you so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Fashionluva1 said:


> Authenticate plz



One pic is not enough. Need pics of hardware and inside.



arg said:


> Hi there,
> Just looking through this thread trying to detect if the TB I just purchased is in fact Authentic.
> 
> So if the bag has a string inside that says "Made in China" that is indication that it is real?
> 
> Here is a link to the bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281075999060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



The "made in" label is only part of authenticating. Based on pics the  bag looks authentic. I don't recall there being a gray in the crinkled  leather so maybe this is black?



hautedelicacy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was interested in buying this Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip tote and I was wondering if anyone could pleas authenticate it, thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Brand-New-AUTH-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote-with-TB-Dust-Bag-575?item=360623055601&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6797154476078781186#ht_6104wt_1037



Pics look ok but something is off about this bag. I just can't figure out what.



MissNano said:


> Could you lovely ladies please authenticate 2 pairs of Revas?
> Gold: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...70133?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e79358795
> Silver: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...51830?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a2b64c936
> Thank you so much!



leather looks off in the first one. Ask for a pic of the sizing info. Second one is authentic.


----------



## arg

> The "made in" label is only part of authenticating. Based on pics the bag looks authentic. I don't recall there being a gray in the crinkled leather so maybe this is black?



The bag is grey, I already have it in my possession. 

I have taken a few more photos to help:











THANK YOU!


----------



## harlem_cutie

arg said:


> The bag is grey, I already have it in my possession.
> 
> I have taken a few more photos to help:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133058
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133060
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133061
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!



Rivet placement and hardware is correct. Authentic. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## MissNano

harlem_cutie said:


> Leather looks off in the first one. Ask for a pic of the sizing info. Second one is authentic.



Thank you!! I limited myself to one pair anyway, thanks for also making my decision easy!


----------



## misscherishcc

hi ladies can you authenticate this for me. Thank you. xoxo


----------



## harlem_cutie

misscherishcc said:


> hi ladies can you authenticate this for me. Thank you. xoxo



Authentic. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## grazie23ph

Please help!! Authenticate this balenciaga giant city...before i purchase this...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2138177
View attachment 2138178
View attachment 2138179
View attachment 2138183
View attachment 2138184
View attachment 2138186


----------



## 112koshka

112koshka said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28108606003...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2357wt_846


The bag looks perfect. The only one thing is confusing it is the tag????????


----------



## harlem_cutie

112koshka said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28108606003...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2357wt_846
> 
> 
> The bag looks perfect. The only one thing is confusing it is the tag????????



This is the older style tag. The new plastic labels were implemented in bags made after Spring 2012.


----------



## 112koshka

harlem_cutie said:


> This is the older style tag. The new plastic labels were implemented in bags made after Spring 2012.


 Thank you harlem_cutie!!!!!!!!


----------



## hhzz0313

Hi can u please tell me if this bag is authentic ?
Btw how can I attach photos ?
Thanks


----------



## hhzz0313

Hi can u authenticate this bag that I am planning to buy!


----------



## hhzz0313




----------



## hhzz0313




----------



## hhzz0313




----------



## hhzz0313

Thank u in advance


----------



## harlem_cutie

hhzz0313 said:


> Thank u in advance



If on ebay or bonz can you link to auction please? Everything looks ok so far. Need to see a pic of the strap, if any.


----------



## hhzz0313

Thanks here is pics of the strap. I compared it w one I had and it look authentic. It is not from eBay. A friend at work wanted to sell it.


----------



## hhzz0313

Thank u


----------



## harlem_cutie

hhzz0313 said:


> View attachment 2139621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u



It is the real deal. Enjoy!


----------



## hhzz0313

Thank u


----------



## altus

I need help authenticating a TB. I'm new so I'm going to describe it: it is large gray crossbody with long shoulder strap and two short handles. The hardware looks gold and the leather is quilted. There are two vertical zippers on the OUTSIDE one on each side of the T logo. Ive seen this bag several places (most recently poshmark) but cant find anything about what collection it would have come from. Can anyone help?


----------



## Terrie55

Please assist with the authentication - starting to doubt as the patent flats seem easier to fake? thanks !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...Nv0LvtZ65rIAS3U%2BcFk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## harlem_cutie

altus said:


> I need help authenticating a TB. I'm new so I'm going to describe it: it is large gray crossbody with long shoulder strap and two short handles. The hardware looks gold and the leather is quilted. There are two vertical zippers on the OUTSIDE one on each side of the T logo. Ive seen this bag several places (most recently poshmark) but cant find anything about what collection it would have come from. Can anyone help?



need pics to authenticate.



Terrie55 said:


> Please assist with the authentication - starting to doubt as the patent flats seem easier to fake? thanks !
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-Reva-Ballet-Flats-Black-Patent-Leather-Size-6-/350757657221?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=RsGMpDcENv0LvtZ65rIAS3U%252BcFk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
Just need a better pic of the soles and the TB emblem on the inside. Nothing is raising a red flag though.


----------



## turningpoint

Hi, 

Please help to authenticate this. Anyone knows this come from which collections? I can't find any @ internet. Big thanks!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

turningpoint said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this. Anyone knows this come from which collections? I can't find any @ internet. Big thanks!!



where is this from? ebay? This would be from the Amanda line because of the enamel emblem. I am not aware of any two tone tasseled styles. The hardware engraving is not as crisp as it should be. Can you post closeups of the hardware?


----------



## choily

hello,help me authentic this bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

choily said:


> hello,help me authentic this bag.



can I please see a pic of the back and bottom of the bag? Is there a mirror? If purchased on Ebay please post the link. Also, do you know what color this is supposed to be? Thanks!


----------



## turningpoint

harlem_cutie said:


> where is this from? ebay? This would be from the Amanda line because of the enamel emblem. I am not aware of any two tone tasseled styles. The hardware engraving is not as crisp as it should be. Can you post closeups of the hardware?



It's my bad, very used to take portrait photos which the more blur the more prettier :greengrin:
It's not from ebay, one of my colleagues re-sell of hers which her sis sent from US. 
Tory Burch is still as not popular as Coach/Kate Spade in Singapore. So, we have little knowledge to judge and Can't Google similar designs too. Many Thanks harlem_cutie


----------



## choily

add more picture.there is no mirror inside.
and the seller doesn't mention what color is this.


----------



## hlfrisco

Hi - can you help me authenticate this bag listed on ebay?  Thank you very much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31d25d45


----------



## harlem_cutie

turningpoint said:


> It's my bad, very used to take portrait photos which the more blur the more prettier :greengrin:
> It's not from ebay, one of my colleagues re-sell of hers which her sis sent from US.
> Tory Burch is still as not popular as Coach/Kate Spade in Singapore. So, we have little knowledge to judge and Can't Google similar designs too. Many Thanks harlem_cutie



I have never seen this style before. Don't like saying something's fake unless I am 100% sure. Let me do some research and I will get back to you. The only 2 tone Amanda combo I am aware of is natural & tan and that is not a tassel style bag.






choily said:


> add more picture.there



Authentic. Looks like shell pink to me but monitor colors are not always accurate. Enjoy!


----------



## bearsfanemily

Hello, I just purchased a Tory Burch satchel on ebay...and when I got it in the mail something just didn't seem right. Will you please look over these pictures and let me know your thoughts? THank you.  Emily


----------



## bearsfanemily

This is the auction I won. The pictures in the auction are obviously from a different item, because the one I received is covered in tissue paper still. I didn't realize they had multiple items of the same purse listed until after I paid...that normally to me is a red flag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15102089597...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2063wt_682

Thank you for any guidance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

hlfrisco said:


> Hi - can you help me authenticate this bag listed on ebay?  Thank you very much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c31d25d45



looks good to me.



bearsfanemily said:


> This is the auction I won. The pictures in the auction are obviously from a different item, because the one I received is covered in tissue paper still. I didn't realize they had multiple items of the same purse listed until after I paid...that normally to me is a red flag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15102089597...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2063wt_682
> 
> Thank you for any guidance.



What stands out to you? can I see the back of the tag? I haven't seen a fake of the Kelsey satchels yet. The details match up. I know they have this weird plasticky odor and the leather is super stiff. 

I have bought several things from this seller - Robinson wallet, Miller sandals and a Marion tote and everything has been authentic.


----------



## bearsfanemily

There definitely is a weird smell. And receiving it with the plastic cover on the emblem and all the tissue paper seems off to me. When I first opened the box I just got a cheap vibe, not luxurious. 

I didn't realize when I bought it that the seller was listing multiples of these.....how could they get multiple real items and afford to sell it for 150 off retail?


----------



## bearsfanemily




----------



## bearsfanemily

That is the back of the tag. Notice how it is cut diagonal. Anything else I should post pictures of? I want to "open it" but my concerns are holding me back.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bearsfanemily said:


> That is the back of the tag. Notice how it is cut diagonal. Anything else I should post pictures of? I want to "open it" but my concerns are holding me back.




thank you for the addl pics. Style and color code are correct. The cutting of the tag was to cut off price and probably some type of discount sticker. When I received my Marion tote the bottom half of the tag was cut sloppily too. I have no idea where they get their items from but I suspect either someone works at TB or any of the major department stores that carry TB. It's def not outlet pieces because they carry many current styles.

Your bag is definitely authentic. No fake would get all those details right especially the laser cut overlay. Enjoy your bag


----------



## bearsfanemily

Really? That makes me soooo happy. Thanks.


----------



## lau000

Can you authenticate this please,
robinson DOME SATCHEL, I have pics but cannot upload, can only upload links??
How to I upload pics from my PC?


Also, can u authenticate this one: See link:
http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ee-avec-le-recu-valeur-550-W0QQAdIdZ470838500

Thx


----------



## swiggle75

Hi there.  Can someone help authenticate this bracelet?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251259847784?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

lau000 said:


> Can you authenticate this please,
> robinson DOME SATCHEL, I have pics but cannot upload, can only upload links??
> How to I upload pics from my PC?
> 
> 
> Also, can u authenticate this one: See link:
> http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ee-avec-le-recu-valeur-550-W0QQAdIdZ470838500
> 
> Thx



not enough pics. Need to see a pic of the front, back and bottom along with closeups of the inside and all hardware. Thanks!



swiggle75 said:


> Hi there.  Can someone help authenticate this bracelet?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251259847784?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you



Not familiar with TB jewelry. Sorry


----------



## lau000

harlem_cutie said:


> not enough pics. Need to see a pic of the front, back and bottom along with closeups of the inside and all hardware. Thanks!
> 
> Hi, can you check this pics, thx.
> 
> ]


----------



## erislo0217

Hello, I just bought this reva but i am a bit regret because the seller told me she is the first owner. After bidding, I review her sell item and it has different size of shoes with different brands. Therefore, I am not sure she is actually selling her own stuff and then start to question the authentity of this pair.  

Name:Tory Burch Snakeskin Ballet Flat Size 5
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151030445896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Sell Id:stmarie01
Item number: 151030445896


----------



## harlem_cutie

lau000 said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> not enough pics. Need to see a pic of the front, back and bottom along with closeups of the inside and all hardware. Thanks!
> 
> Hi, can you check this pics, thx.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to see pics of the zipper pulls, bottom of bag and the back of the tag. This is a different color bag than the one you posted in the link. Is this the same seller?
> 
> 
> 
> erislo0217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I just bought this reva but i am a bit regret because the seller told me she is the first owner. After bidding, I review her sell item and it has different size of shoes with different brands. Therefore, I am not sure she is actually selling her own stuff and then start to question the authentity of this pair.
> 
> Name:Tory Burch Snakeskin Ballet Flat Size 5
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151030445896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Sell Id:stmarie01
> Item number: 151030445896
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am unable to enlarge the pics to see the details. Can you ask for larger pics or maybe you can post pics when you receive the shoe.
Click to expand...


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi I'm new to this forum. Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Middy Satchel? Thanks! 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...0&nav=WON&nid=55882485562&trxId=1002329240008
The seller has said that there are YKK on the zippers; however, there are no "Made in China" tag or any tag inside the bag. Could this be fake?


----------



## lau000

harlem_cutie said:


> lau000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to see pics of the zipper pulls, bottom of bag and the back of the tag. This is a different color bag than the one you posted in the link. Is this the same seller?
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to enlarge the pics to see the details. Can you ask for larger pics or maybe you can post pics when you receive the shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, no it is not the same seller, just now two bags came on "our local ebay" made me be more cautious.
> Will request more pics from both sellers.
> Thx
Click to expand...


----------



## Springroll

harlem_cutie said:


> lau000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> need to see pics of the zipper pulls, bottom of bag and the back of the tag. This is a different color bag than the one you posted in the link. Is this the same seller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not as much of an expert as you, Harlem Cutie, but isn't the dustbag of this Robinson an automatic giveaway that it's fake?  Looks like it's made from some white gauzy material...reminds me of the knock off dustbags that really bad LV knockoffs come in!
Click to expand...


----------



## harlem_cutie

Springroll said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not as much of an expert as you, Harlem Cutie, but isn't the dustbag of this Robinson an automatic giveaway that it's fake?  Looks like it's made from some white gauzy material...reminds me of the knock off dustbags that really bad LV knockoffs come in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you on the details. I do like to be 100% sure before I say something is fake. The uneven stitching on one of the handles is also a red flag.
Click to expand...


----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum. Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Middy Satchel? Thanks!
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...0&nav=WON&nid=55882485562&trxId=1002329240008
> The seller has said that there are YKK on the zippers; however, there are no "Made in China" tag or any tag inside the bag. Could this be fake?



I looked at a whole bunch of Middys the other day and they all had a "made in" label. Zips were inconsistent though. See if you can get more pics. We definitely need closeups of the hardware. Thanks


----------



## thnguyenn

Okay thank you! I asked the other sellers about the "Made in" label with the middys and it seems like they didnt have it either. Is it because this is from the old season? I've asked the seller for more photos of the hardware. Thanks a lot! (:


----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Okay thank you! I asked the other sellers about the "Made in" label with the middys and it seems like they didnt have it either. Is it because this is from the old season? I've asked the seller for more photos of the hardware. Thanks a lot! (:



Honestly, I have no idea. I was at TB retail this week and literally went over all the Middys in stock and they all had it. Imported goods must be labelled accordingly so this just seems weird. Some members bought bags from UK sellers that were missing the tag and we couldn't determine the authenticity. It was frustrating because all of the other details were matching up. We will likely have to base our decision on the hardware.


----------



## harlem_cutie

turningpoint said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this. Anyone knows this come from which collections? I can't find any @ internet. Big thanks!!



hello, I did not forget you. I asked an experienced TB SA if they have ever produced this bag and she said no and she doesn't recall any production samples like this either.


----------



## thnguyenn

Okay thank you so much! Because me and the seller was literally having a hard time last night trying to figure it out! The seller did compare it to the new robinson spectator middy that she had actually bought it directly from the TB website and everything from the stitching to the hardware is alike except the "made in" label. She did say the bag had this chemical-like smell because the new also did too. Hopefully these photos help! The seller does not have the best camera as she claims and as you can see. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Okay thank you so much! Because me and the seller was literally having a hard time last night trying to figure it out! The seller did compare it to the new robinson spectator middy that she had actually bought it directly from the TB website and everything from the stitching to the hardware is alike except the "made in" label. She did say the bag had this chemical-like smell because the new also did too. Hopefully these photos help! The seller does not have the best camera as she claims and as you can see. Thank you very much for your help!




wonderful that your seller is so accommodating. I'm sure I asked this already and may have missed the answer but where did they obtain the bag? The reason I ask is that the current run of Parisian Blue for the Robinson line has silver hardware not gold. Parisian Blue is more of a navy. These pics appear to be cobalt but it could be my monitor. The hardware looks good and nothing stands out regarding the hardware. I am unable to say for certain that it is 100% authentic because of the label situation. Honestly, that is the only thing I am hesitant on and it has been a consistent problem with these bags. I wish I could be more helpful but authenticating these Middys has proven to be a frustrating experience. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## thnguyenn

Thank you! Yes it has been a very hard time deciding and I really love the bag, but don't want to spend much on a fake one. The seller has told me her relative has bought this bag in a small boutique in London of last year. This middy is not 2013 because I checked too and was wondering why the hardware was gold and not silver also notice it's not shiny like leather as the new one. I noticed the labels in other Tory's bags. Even the spectator that the seller just received does have a "made in" label. It doesn't come with a mirror.


----------



## turningpoint

harlem_cutie said:


> hello, I did not forget you. I asked an experienced TB SA if they have ever produced this bag and she said no and she doesn't recall any production samples like this either.



Hi, Thank you so much for your time and help.  You save me before I recommend this seller to my friends.


----------



## lau000

Springroll said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not as much of an expert as you, Harlem Cutie, but isn't the dustbag of this Robinson an automatic giveaway that it's fake?  Looks like it's made from some white gauzy material...reminds me of the knock off dustbags that really bad LV knockoffs come in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the extra pics provided by the seller,
> Thx
> Girls
Click to expand...


----------



## lau000

lau000 said:


> Springroll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the extra pics provided by the seller,
> Thx
> Girls
Click to expand...


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi can someone please authenticate this: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=151028455160&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=51504050142
Thank you!


----------



## thnguyenn

Should I still buy the Tory Burch Robinson Middy or look for a different bag? Thanks! Also, the seller was not sure of the color of the Robinson Middy, so it might be Cobalt Blue and not Parisian blue.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lau000 said:


> stitching is uneven all throughout the bag. I would pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnguyenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can someone please authenticate this: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=151028455160&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=51504050142
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> seller is legit. If you look a few posts up another member bought the same bag from seller in bleach and aged vachetta and it was authentic. I would pass on the cobalt bag as it had the same issues as the other Middys from the UK.
Click to expand...


----------



## thnguyenn

Okay thank you very much! So any bag I buy from eta522 is legit and I should be okay with it?


----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Okay thank you very much! So any bag I buy from eta522 is legit and I should be okay with it?



Yes. I have personally bought Revas, Miller sandals and a Marion tote and all have been authentic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lau000 said:


> Here are the extra pics provided by the seller,
> Thx
> Girls



quote didn't come out properly earlier. My apologies for the repeat post. stitching is uneven all throughout the bag. I would pass.


----------



## thnguyenn

Okay thank you very much!


----------



## mcheng

Can someone authenticate this for me? I just bought and receive the same item from the seller who is using the same pictures for the item. When I opened the box, the bag smelled like plastic, not leather so I'm a bit concerned. Are there fake Kelsey bags out there or is the laser cut too much detail to be worthwhile to produce a fake?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...814?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589f1c9226

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

mcheng said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me? I just bought and receive the same item from the seller who is using the same pictures for the item. When I opened the box, the bag smelled like plastic, not leather so I'm a bit concerned. Are there fake Kelsey bags out there or is the laser cut too much detail to be worthwhile to produce a fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...814?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589f1c9226
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi, this seller is legit. There are no good fakes of the Kelsey yet because of the bag's details. It seems like all of the new TB bags have that weird plasticky smell. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## mcheng

harlem_cutie said:


> Hi, this seller is legit. There are no good fakes of the Kelsey yet because of the bag's details. It seems like all of the new TB bags have that weird plasticky smell. Enjoy your bag!


Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## msbeautychef

Hi! found this on fb. Was hoping someone could help authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

msbeautychef said:


> Hi! found this on fb. Was hoping someone could help authenticate. Thanks in advance!



no such TB bag exists. Sorry.


----------



## Ds76

Can someone please help me with this listing? I cannot tell if this is authentic or not. Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19db6b9d83


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi

I've had these two Tory Burch wallets with me for sometime now, just wanted to authenticate them. I think atleast one of them is a fake but not sure since the sizes are slightly different.

TIA.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ds76 said:


> Can someone please help me with this listing? I cannot tell if this is authentic or not. Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19db6b9d83



authentic



missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had these two Tory Burch wallets with me for sometime now, just wanted to authenticate them. I think atleast one of them is a fake but not sure since the sizes are slightly different.
> 
> TIA.



blue one is not real. The zipperpull imprint is completely wrong among other things. For the magenta one I need to see the interior. Let me know if there is a "made in" label somewhere in there.


----------



## Catracha

is it real and what is the name/model of the purse if it is real?
Btw it says made in China.


----------



## fashionadikt

Can anyone tell me if Tory bags come in this kind of wrapping?

TIA


----------



## harlem_cutie

Catracha said:


> is it real and what is the name/model of the purse if it is real?
> Btw it says made in China.



It is the Bombe Tote. Need a close up of all the hardware (rivets, zipperpulls. connectors) in order to determine authenticity.



fashionadikt said:


> Can anyone tell me if Tory bags come in this kind of wrapping?
> 
> TIA



The ones I've received from TB online have been wrapped like that with the dustbag folded inside.


----------



## fashionadikt

The ones I've received from TB online have been wrapped like that with the dustbag folded inside.[/QUOTE]


Thanks so much


----------



## Catracha

Here you go!









[/URL]


----------



## babiexi

hi, I recently bought a cross body Tory Burch bag, however the inner logo lining not centered, and the bag has weird chemical smell (very strong), and the leather is harder & shinier than my other tory burch bags. I haven't had a chance to take pictures of the prints on the hardware as they are covered and I want to return the bag. I'm jut wondering if its normal for authentic tory burch robinson bags to have weird things like above? Appreciate any help! Thanks in advance!!

http://images46.fotki.com/v530/photos/3/1249543/10007118/33389055273658-vi.jpg
http://images108.fotki.com/v191/photos/3/1249543/10007118/34389055274216-vi.jpg
http://images55.fotki.com/v585/photos/3/1249543/10007118/42389055282060-vi.jpg
http://images60.fotki.com/v778/photos/3/1249543/10007118/54389055294780-vi.jpg


----------



## harlem_cutie

Catracha said:


> Here you go!



authentic.



babiexi said:


> hi, I recently bought a cross body Tory Burch bag, however the inner logo lining not centered, and the bag has weird chemical smell (very strong), and the leather is harder & shinier than my other tory burch bags. I haven't had a chance to take pictures of the prints on the hardware as they are covered and I want to return the bag. I'm jut wondering if its normal for authentic tory burch robinson bags to have weird things like above? Appreciate any help! Thanks in advance!!



My brand new Robinson wallet has this awful plasticky smell that is not fading. The Saffiano also seems harder than the leather on my Rob tote. I can't return it because I've already used it so now I'm working on getting rid of the smell. I don't know if this is a qc issue or if this is how TB's Saffiano is going to be from now on.

Need to see pics of the front, back and bottom of bag. If bought on eBay please post the link. Also post pics of any tags. Thanks!


----------



## Catracha

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic.


I have a question, I want to sell it.
how much should I sell it for?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Catracha said:


> I have a question, I want to sell it.
> how much should I sell it for?



look at the completed listings on Ebay to give you an idea on how to price it.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=tory+burch+bombe+tote&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## fashionadikt

Hello,
Just received this off eBay. It looks good to me, but I just started buying TB and this is my first bag.....can someone help? Let me know if you need any other photo....

Item: Tory Burch Amanda Classic Handle Hobo

Link to photos:
https://plus.google.com/photos/103894624325076234836/albums/5873112501148278049


TIA


----------



## harlem_cutie

fashionadikt said:


> Hello,
> Just received this off eBay. It looks good to me, but I just started buying TB and this is my first bag.....can someone help? Let me know if you need any other photo....
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Amanda Classic Handle Hobo
> 
> Link to photos:
> https://plus.google.com/photos/103894624325076234836/albums/5873112501148278049
> 
> 
> TIA



Authentic. I have the exact same bag. Love the color.  Enjoy


----------



## fashionadikt

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. I have the exact same bag. Love the color.  Enjoy


What is up with this dust bag though....it looks really cheap? and is the edging of your bag a darker color?


----------



## harlem_cutie

fashionadikt said:


> What is up with this dust bag though....it looks really cheap? and is the edging of your bag a darker color?



I hate the new dust bag. I hope it's just for resort pieces. No darker coloring but the handles are super stiff and the bag smells like crayons. I actually wore it today for the first time. Love the color but compared to my older Amandas the quality is noticeably different :/


----------



## fashionadikt

harlem_cutie said:


> I hate the new dust bag. I hope it's just for resort pieces. No darker coloring but the handles are super stiff and the bag smells like crayons. I actually wore it today for the first time. Love the color but compared to my older Amandas the quality is noticeably different :/



So you have the same dust bag? After more carefully examining it, I really thought this bag was fake after seeing the dust bag and the fact that the edging (I think that is what you call it, the stuff they put on the edges of the leather to keep it from fraying?) is darker than what I see on the Tory website. It is almost a maroon color. Do you see what I am saying about the darker color of the edging on my bag? If you need a better pic, I'll post one.
If you bag does not have this and mine does, is this a problem? 
Thanks so much for your help.......


----------



## harlem_cutie

fashionadikt said:


> So you have the same dust bag? After more carefully examining it, I really thought this bag was fake after seeing the dust bag and the fact that the edging (I think that is what you call it, the stuff they put on the edges of the leather to keep it from fraying?) is darker than what I see on the Tory website. It is almost a maroon color. Do you see what I am saying about the darker color of the edging on my bag? If you need a better pic, I'll post one.
> If you bag does not have this and mine does, is this a problem?
> Thanks so much for your help.......



I just double-checked and some of the edges are slightly darker but it isn't that noticeable or maybe I need better glasses. It looks like that's how the bag is made. I think it may be a sealant of some kind, as you suggested. That would also explain the funky smell. 

other tPF members have the same dust bag.

heathie's reveal - http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/my-first-tory-burch-reveal-803672.html

there are some others but that's all I can think of.

I feel that if you don't love a bag right away then you never will so if you have any doubts then return it. There will always be other bags to buy  Good luck in what you decide.


----------



## fashionadikt

harlem_cutie said:


> I just double-checked and some of the edges are slightly darker but it isn't that noticeable or maybe I need better glasses. It looks like that's how the bag is made. I think it may be a sealant of some kind, as you suggested. That would also explain the funky smell.
> 
> other tPF members have the same dust bag.
> 
> heathie's reveal - http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/my-first-tory-burch-reveal-803672.html
> 
> there are some others but that's all I can think of.
> 
> I feel that if you don't love a bag right away then you never will so if you have any doubts then return it. There will always be other bags to buy  Good luck in what you decide.


No, I love the bag!! I am just so afraid of all the TB fakes out there.....but I feel so much better now

Thanks again, what would we do without you all here on the forum   Y'all are fantastic!!!

Have a good one, I will tomorrow carrying my new baby (love the bright color with a tan)........


----------



## clueless_guy

Hi ladies 

I need your help in authenticating a couple of Tory Burch bags. I am obviously ambivalent on these matters, but I really want to get one for my girl friend. I'm sure she'll love it. Would appreciate your feedback as her birthday is coming up in a couple of days! 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/25-OFF-BNWT-...Domain_211&hash=item19d53cf467#ht_2816wt_1341

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Tory-Burch-R...tDomain_211&hash=item20cbbe46c6#ht_3262wt_942

PLEASE!


----------



## harlem_cutie

clueless_guy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I need your help in authenticating a couple of Tory Burch bags. I am obviously ambivalent on these matters, but I really want to get one for my girl friend. I'm sure she'll love it. Would appreciate your feedback as her birthday is coming up in a couple of days!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/25-OFF-BNWT-...Domain_211&hash=item19d53cf467#ht_2816wt_1341
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Tory-Burch-R...tDomain_211&hash=item20cbbe46c6#ht_3262wt_942
> 
> PLEASE!



first one is probably real. No way to tell for sure as these bags are easily faked. The fakes have the colors painted on so it's easy to tell in person. Sellers other TB listings look good though so you are more than likely getting an authentic piece.

Second one is fake.


----------



## icefishie03

Hi dolls &#8211; would you guys mind authenticating this TB wallet for me? I purchased it online and the seller said its 100% authentic, but I can&#8217;t find anything on Google when I look up the style number and such. Thank you so much for all your help! J


----------



## harlem_cutie

icefishie03 said:


> Hi dolls  would you guys mind authenticating this TB wallet for me? I purchased it online and the seller said its 100% authentic, but I cant find anything on Google when I look up the style number and such. Thank you so much for all your help! J



fake. No style exists like this, tag is wrong and these are not TB Colors.


----------



## icefishie03

harlem_cutie said:


> fake. No style exists like this, tag is wrong and these are not TB Colors.


Thank you so so much!! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## babiexi

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> My brand new Robinson wallet has this awful plasticky smell that is not fading. The Saffiano also seems harder than the leather on my Rob tote. I can't return it because I've already used it so now I'm working on getting rid of the smell. I don't know if this is a qc issue or if this is how TB's Saffiano is going to be from now on.
> 
> Need to see pics of the front, back and bottom of bag. If bought on eBay please post the link. Also post pics of any tags. Thanks!



Thanks for the reply~I already return the bag, hopefully the seller could give me a full refund.
Here's the original ebay post:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151035812459...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2601wt_1151


----------



## babiexi

fashionadikt said:


> So you have the same dust bag? After more carefully examining it, I really thought this bag was fake after seeing the dust bag and the fact that the edging (I think that is what you call it, the stuff they put on the edges of the leather to keep it from fraying?) is darker than what I see on the Tory website. It is almost a maroon color. Do you see what I am saying about the darker color of the edging on my bag? If you need a better pic, I'll post one.
> If you bag does not have this and mine does, is this a problem?
> Thanks so much for your help.......



I just bought a Robinson Middy Satchel from Tory Burch store last week and I got the exactly same dust bag as this one. I've never seen any replicas with this new dust bag, I guess they are harder to make, as the mini logo medallion at the end of the bag string is quite delicate.


----------



## Fiery_di

Could someone please kindly authenticate this TB Robinson Double Zip Tote?  Many thanks 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Bur...Zz9J6RRpokh0ezmskNN7s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## babiexi

Hi, Would you be able to authenticate this post as well?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121098633534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_5637wt_943 

I bought it long time ago, its still on its way, no idea whats going on with USPS, hopefully I can get it.....


----------



## mariascala

I wasn't sure if this is the place to ask for this but I was wondering if anyone could authenticate or give me their opinion on these sandals?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321119837448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you help?

name: New! Tory Burch 797 Satchel Bag Handheld Bag Purse Shoulder Bag, brown
seller:fashionhd2012 (
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/200918934861?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_774wt_925


----------



## harlem_cutie

babiexi said:


> Thanks for the reply~I already return the bag, hopefully the seller could give me a full refund.
> Here's the original ebay post:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151035812459...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2601wt_1151



kind of hard to tell from the pics but I looked through their other TB listings and they looked ok to me.



Fiery_di said:


> Could someone please kindly authenticate this TB Robinson Double Zip Tote?  Many thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Bur...Zz9J6RRpokh0ezmskNN7s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



this is not hot pink. maybe bougainvillea? Looks ok to me. The black Robinson they sold was definitely authentic.



babiexi said:


> Hi, Would you be able to authenticate this post as well?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121098633534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_5637wt_943
> 
> I bought it long time ago, its still on its way, no idea whats going on with USPS, hopefully I can get it.....



Authentic.



mariascala said:


> I wasn't sure if this is the place to ask for this but I was wondering if anyone could authenticate or give me their opinion on these sandals?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321119837448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!!



99% sure it's fake. Sandals look ok but I bet it's going to be a bait and switch because the box tag is completely wrong and there are tons of Royal Tan and black patent Miller fakes out there right now.


----------



## bellatrix19

Hi y'all - long time lurker, first time poster on PF! I just wanted to authentic this handbag, thinking of getting it for my mom for mother's day.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rare-Authent...ags&hash=item43bb9609ef&_uhb=1#ht_5183wt_1037

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

bellatrix19 said:


> Hi y'all - long time lurker, first time poster on PF! I just wanted to authentic this handbag, thinking of getting it for my mom for mother's day.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rare-Authent...ags&hash=item43bb9609ef&_uhb=1#ht_5183wt_1037
> 
> Thanks in advance!



need a closeup of the hardware - engraving on the side connectors, mirror, and a pic of the "made in" label. This is also not a Spectator Robinson, just a regular Robinson Double Zip.

FYI - The wallets they have listed are suspect to me because the hardware is incorrect for the colors listed. Will need more pics to confirm but thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## shadowslyv

Hello!  Can anyone please help me check if this bag is authentic? I purchased this off a discount site that claims it is. But after I received it, I'm kind of iffy about its authenticity. It's a Tory Burch Nylon Ella tote. Thanks in advance!

http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/shadowsylv/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## intrigue

Please authenticate. 
Unsure what season this is from; interior zipper is not engraved. I purchased this from a reputable flash sale site but have three days to decide if I need to return it. TIA!


----------



## harlem_cutie

shadowslyv said:


> Hello!  Can anyone please help me check if this bag is authentic? I purchased this off a discount site that claims it is. But after I received it, I'm kind of iffy about its authenticity. It's a Tory Burch Nylon Ella tote. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/shadowsylv/library/?sort=3&page=1



honestly, these are very difficult to authenticate because the nylon totes are easy to fake. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.



intrigue said:


> Please authenticate.
> Unsure what season this is from; interior zipper is not engraved. I purchased this from a reputable flash sale site but have three days to decide if I need to return it. TIA!



the zipper was probably replaced. This is authentic. It is most likely from 2009-2010 because of dust bag and orange label. It was a holiday release. I'm drawing a blank on the name but I think it was just a diff version of the Reva crossbody.


----------



## rockcandymelts

Hi! I was hoping someone could give me a second opinion on these! A family member found them at a yard sale, and I'm almost 100% sure that they're fake, but wanted a second opinion! They're a jelly material, too!


----------



## harlem_cutie

rockcandymelts said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could give me a second opinion on these! A family member found them at a yard sale, and I'm almost 100% sure that they're fake, but wanted a second opinion! They're a jelly material, too!



Your instincts are correct because they are fake.


----------



## chantallowon

Hi could someone please authenticate this for me please? (: 

http://24.media.tumblr.com/c566c6c4a51da01dfbb1828327213918/tumblr_mmlj5iwyWr1ql9yedo1_500.jpg

thanks!!


----------



## crj128

Hi! Can you please authenticate these?! And if fake, please let me know what to look for!
Thank you 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261213199922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Pennylaine

Hello everyone! Can someone authenticate this please! Thanks in advance! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...314&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=261213199922&


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi! I would like to ask your opinion about a bag I found in the consignment store today. The more I look at it the more I have feeling that it is fake, hardware doesn't have any markings and there is no "made in" label. But I would like to be sure before returning it. Please let me know if you need more detailed pictures.


----------



## Sephora5

Hi, i'd like to get a few wallets uthenicated.  Many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271202669433&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-TORY-BURCH-Amanda-Zip-Around-Continental-Wallet-Black-Gift-Box-195-/190837200121?pt=Wallet&hash=item2c6ec894f9


----------



## harlem_cutie

chantallowon said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this for me please? (:
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/c566c6c4a51da01dfbb1828327213918/tumblr_mmlj5iwyWr1ql9yedo1_500.jpg
> 
> thanks!!



need more than one pic. Need to see the soles and close up of the insole.



crj128 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate these?! And if fake, please let me know what to look for!
> Thank you
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261213199922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Can you ask them to post a pic of the size info? Should be towards the toe of the shoe.



Pennylaine said:


> Hello everyone! Can someone authenticate this please! Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...314&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=261213199922&



authentic



Tuuli35 said:


> Hi! I would like to ask your opinion about a bag I found in the consignment store today. The more I look at it the more I have feeling that it is fake, hardware doesn't have any markings and there is no "made in" label. But I would like to be sure before returning it. Please let me know if you need more detailed pictures.



This is fake. TB never made this style bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sephora5 said:


> Hi, i'd like to get a few wallets uthenicated.  Many thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-TO...5-/190837200121?pt=Wallet&hash=item2c6ec894f9



I'm pretty confident in saying that I think both are fake. Wallets are hard to authenticate but that snakeskin one is a pretty common fake and the hardware on the Amanda wallet is incorrect.


----------



## Tuuli35

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake. TB never made this style bag.


Thank you so much! I


----------



## Sephora5

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm pretty confident in saying that I think both are fake. Wallets are hard to authenticate but that snakeskin one is a pretty common fake and the hardware on the Amanda wallet is incorrect.


Thanks!  New to TB...so I have no clue.


----------



## dkam

Hi, wonder if someone can help and authenticate this? Thanks in advance!! 
http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/dkam21/library/


----------



## Blingy

Hihi, would appreciate if anyone can help authenticate this for me before I make my payment.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...0ZrWVsehmLtYWL%2F5Qwc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

dkam said:


> Hi, wonder if someone can help and authenticate this? Thanks in advance!!
> http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/dkam21/library/



need more pics of the hardware. Also, let's see the tag.



Blingy said:


> Hihi, would appreciate if anyone can help authenticate this for me before I make my payment.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...0ZrWVsehmLtYWL%2F5Qwc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!



Seller has been authenticated before. You are good to go. Enjoy!


----------



## Blingy

harlem_cutie said:


> need more pics of the hardware. Also, let's see the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Seller has been authenticated before. You are good to go. Enjoy!



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## dkam

harlem_cutie said:


> need more pics of the hardware. Also, let's see the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Seller has been authenticated before. You are good to go. Enjoy!


Hi, Added more photos http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/dkam21/library/
Is that sufficient? Or any particular hardware? Sorry, new to TB. Thank you!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

dkam said:


> Hi, Added more photos http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/dkam21/library/
> Is that sufficient? Or any particular hardware? Sorry, new to TB. Thank you!!



Hi, thanks for the pics. Is there a "made in" label in the bag? Or an orange "china" label?


----------



## tinyturtle

Hii everyone! i just purchased a TB Robinson Dome Bag on Ebay.  Can someone help me authenticate it?  I didn't even know there were TB fakes out there.  *sigh*  

I can provide more pictures if needed since I've already paid and the bag is in my possession now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Dome-Parisian-blue-satchel-/121105048320?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=LX62it5uhbv%252BmAHxpVtMlcUOYuE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


and i'm extra worried now because i just found this fake that looks like mine 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Robinson-SMALL-DOME-SATCHEL/804440894.html


----------



## harlem_cutie

tinyturtle said:


> Hii everyone! i just purchased a TB Robinson Dome Bag on Ebay.  Can someone help me authenticate it?  I didn't even know there were TB fakes out there.  *sigh*
> 
> I can provide more pictures if needed since I've already paid and the bag is in my possession now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...hbv%2BmAHxpVtMlcUOYuE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> and i'm extra worried now because i just found this fake that looks like mine
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Robinson-SMALL-DOME-SATCHEL/804440894.html



don't worry just yet. Since you have the bag in your possession let's see pics of all of the hardware including zipperpulls, a pic of the front, back and bottom of bag, pics of the interior and of any "made in" labels. Thanks!


----------



## bmaria

I just bought my first TB on Ebay....Now, I am concerned that it may not be authentic.  Can anyone look at the seller's link and give me feedback?  This is the Stacked Leather Hobo in Tan.   Seller was Rain12.  Thanks!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171021855365?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

bmaria said:


> I just bought my first TB on Ebay....Now, I am concerned that it may not be authentic.  Can anyone look at the seller's link and give me feedback?  This is the Stacked Leather Hobo in Tan.   Seller was Rain12.  Thanks!!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171021855365?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




none of their listings raise red flags but they are listing multiples so if you see anything suspicious when you receive the bag then come back and post.


----------



## mrc

Hello! I was wondering if anyone could please authenticate these? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...591&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=3&sd=251266257024&

Thank you in advance!


----------



## tinyturtle

thanks for helping me with this, harlem!

here are the pictures you requested

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7

and here's the link again to the original ebay listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...hbv%2BmAHxpVtMlcUOYuE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




harlem_cutie said:


> don't worry just yet. Since you have the bag in your possession let's see pics of all of the hardware including zipperpulls, a pic of the front, back and bottom of bag, pics of the interior and of any "made in" labels. Thanks!


----------



## hhzz0313

Is this authentic!


----------



## hhzz0313

Sorry here is more pics


----------



## harlem_cutie

tinyturtle said:


> thanks for helping me with this, harlem!
> 
> here are the pictures you requested
> 
> http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7
> 
> and here's the link again to the original ebay listing
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...hbv%2BmAHxpVtMlcUOYuE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



is this bag navy? Parisian blue is a navy color. The color of your bag looks like it's a brighter blue. Nothing in the bag stands out to me but if the bag is in fact not navy then it is likely fake as cobalt is the most faked TB color other than black and luggage.

this is what PB looks like. w/o flash 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-bu...ferralID=153f0d23-be93-11e2-9dea-001b2166becc


----------



## harlem_cutie

hhzz0313 said:


> Sorry here is more pics



need to see the sole as well as the insole. Thanks!


----------



## tinyturtle

yes, the bag is a navy like the one in the nordstrom link. 



harlem_cutie said:


> is this bag navy? Parisian blue is a navy color. The color of your bag looks like it's a brighter blue. Nothing in the bag stands out to me but if the bag is in fact not navy then it is likely fake as cobalt is the most faked TB color other than black and luggage.
> 
> this is what PB looks like. w/o flash
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-bu...ferralID=153f0d23-be93-11e2-9dea-001b2166becc


----------



## harlem_cutie

tinyturtle said:


> yes, the bag is a navy like the one in the nordstrom link.



then it is authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## tinyturtle

thank you harlem!



harlem_cutie said:


> then it is authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## hhzz0313

harlem_cutie said:


> It is the real deal. Enjoy!



Thank u


----------



## hhzz0313




----------



## hhzz0313

Above is a pic of the sole


----------



## crj128

harlem_cutie said:


> Can you ask them to post a pic of the size info? Should be towards the toe of the shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I actually bought them & the sizing is up near the toe and super hard to make out (they were used, so it seems it has worn down)
> 
> Hope everything else looked ok! :/
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Raven3766

Could you help authenticate this card case/wallet? Thank you in advance...
[URL="http://

"
[URL="http://

"
[URL="http://

"


----------



## harlem_cutie

crj128 said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you ask them to post a pic of the size info? Should be towards the toe of the shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I actually bought them & the sizing is up near the toe and super hard to make out (they were used, so it seems it has worn down)
> 
> Hope everything else looked ok! :/
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else looked good so I'm pretty sure they are authentic.
Click to expand...


----------



## choily

hello,Could you help authenticate this bag.


----------



## choily




----------



## harlem_cutie

no experience with card cases or 797 satchels. sorry.


----------



## hhzz0313

Does the sole of my Tory looks authentic!?


----------



## hhzz0313

Thank u once again Harlem


----------



## hhzz0313

Choily it looks authentic to me. I compared it w my Amanda inside logo n a lot of its detail looks good but then again wait for someone much more experience than me
Good luck


----------



## crj128

harlem_cutie said:


> crj128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else looked good so I'm pretty sure they are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! I appreciate your timel!!
Click to expand...


----------



## harlem_cutie

hhzz0313 said:


> Does the sole of my Tory looks authentic!?



your pics aren't loading for me. I'm on my iPad.


----------



## clocsta2323

Anyone out there know what style/model this is? Can post more pics if I need to:


----------



## choily

hhzz0313 said:


> Choily it looks authentic to me. I compared it w my Amanda inside logo n a lot of its detail looks good but then again wait for someone much more experience than me
> Good luck



Okay. Thank you very much


----------



## JLAG07

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Bought from eBay and seller says it's authentic, but the metal logo inside is a bit off centered (see pic 4). Just want to make sure before I return it. Thank you!! 

Item: Tory Burch Clayton black tote


----------



## LuvGucci

Can someone PLEASE help me authenticate this purse before I make payment!!
THANKS!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151035784327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## dkam

harlem_cutie said:


> Hi, thanks for the pics. Is there a "made in" label in the bag? Or an orange "china" label?


Hi, Sorry was away. There is a transparent/translucent "made in china" tag in the bag. it is a small tag and inside the bag. thanks in advance


----------



## hhzz0313

Here is better pics plz authenticate about to pick it up at 5pm thank u in advance


----------



## hhzz0313

harlem_cutie said:


> your pics aren't loading for me. I'm on my iPad.



I loaded some pics plz authenticate. And I added sole pic as well

Thank u


----------



## harlem_cutie

clocsta2323 said:


> Anyone out there know what style/model this is? Can post more pics if I need to:



more pics would be great. Based on the leather I'm thinking City Hobo.



JLAG07 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Bought from eBay and seller says it's authentic, but the metal logo inside is a bit off centered (see pic 4). Just want to make sure before I return it. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Clayton black tote



bag looks ok. Nothing stands out and the leather texture is correct. The emblem looks to a QC issue. This may be a sample bag. No way to really tell.



hhzz0313 said:


> Here is better pics plz authenticate about to pick it up at 5pm thank u in advance



I have all patent Millers and all of the details match mine. Looks ok to me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

dkam said:


> Hi, Sorry was away. There is a transparent/translucent "made in china" tag in the bag. it is a small tag and inside the bag. thanks in advance



The details check out but in the initial pics there was an incorrect tag attached. This raises so many red flags for me and Robinson fakes have been getting better. Where did you purchase?


----------



## JLAG07

harlem_cutie said:


> more pics would be great. Based on the leather I'm thinking City Hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> bag looks ok. Nothing stands out and the leather texture is correct. The emblem looks to a QC issue. This may be a sample bag. No way to really tell.
> 
> 
> 
> I have all patent Millers and all of the details match mine. Looks ok to me.



Ok thanks for your help!!


----------



## hhzz0313

Thank u Harlem


----------



## celinekaw

Please help me authenticate this two bags. Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/toryburch-c...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f256377d7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121114184093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dkam

dkam said:


> Hi, Sorry was away. There is a transparent/translucent "made in china" tag in the bag. it is a small tag and inside the bag. thanks in advance


Hi, Thanks for that. My mum bought it through a friend online. Not sure which website it is. But she was told its stock from the factory?? she asked me if it is authentic and I have no idea. not familiar with TB.   Does that only the tag poses questions but all the rest of the bag looks authentic?


----------



## harlem_cutie

celinekaw said:


> Please help me authenticate this two bags. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/toryburch-c...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f256377d7
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121114184093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



first one - fake
second one - authentic



dkam said:


> Hi, Thanks for that. My mum bought it through a friend online. Not sure which website it is. But she was told its stock from the factory?? she asked me if it is authentic and I have no idea. not familiar with TB.   Does that only the tag poses questions but all the rest of the bag looks authentic?



the bag is likely a fake. No seller is going to have mismatched tags with an authentic bag.


----------



## chrunchy

Please help me authenticate these Reva flats.



















Thanks!


----------



## intrigue

Hi there! Could somebody help authenticate please! I have several revas but never noticed the underside of the logo, particularly the last picture. Kind of set off a red flag? Not sure if it was just the way this style was made. 














Tried to capture close up of stitching





And the logo:





Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

chrunchy said:


> Please help me authenticate these Reva flats.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



need to see a better pic of insole and the sizing in the toe area.



intrigue said:


> Hi there! Could somebody help authenticate please! I have several revas but never noticed the underside of the logo, particularly the last picture. Kind of set off a red flag? Not sure if it was just the way this style was made.
> 
> Thanks!



the emblem does look odd but these shoes look good to me. Can you post a pic of the sizing info in the toe area?


----------



## intrigue

harlem_cutie said:


> need to see a better pic of insole and the sizing in the toe area.
> 
> 
> 
> the emblem does look odd but these shoes look good to me. Can you post a pic of the sizing info in the toe area?



Thanks! I attached request info....it was a little hard to get clear shots. I also noticed a clear sticker


----------



## harlem_cutie

intrigue said:


> Thanks! I attached request info....it was a little hard to get clear shots. I also noticed a clear sticker
> 
> View attachment 2191279
> 
> View attachment 2191280
> 
> View attachment 2191281



Based on the pics these are authentic. The emblem is likely a qc issue and I'm seeing these issues a lot more with post 2011 Revas.


----------



## Meres

Hi there, after going through pages and pages of forum posts to try to decide on if my bag is authentic - I need your help!

Bought this Tory burch robinson spectator midday satchel in black from eBay. Item arrived and looks identical to photos. However, did this bag ever come in black?

I can't find it in black anywhere online!

Link to eBay posting: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Meres said:


> Hi there, after going through pages and pages of forum posts to try to decide on if my bag is authentic - I need your help!
> 
> Bought this Tory burch robinson spectator midday satchel in black from eBay. Item arrived and looks identical to photos. However, did this bag ever come in black?
> 
> I can't find it in black anywhere online!
> 
> Link to eBay posting: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Spectator-Middy-Satchel-Leather-Handbag-2013-Black-/290873350033?category=63852&cmd=ViewItem&ih=019&nma=true&si=abxFD%252FPK8dxpnKh%252FW7Jcblm2ess%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!



I think this is fake. Middys have feet. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a0372735

from TB site:

Saffiano.
 Top zip closure.
*Protective metal feet.*
 Interior zipper pocket.
 Two additional interior open pockets.
 Nylon lining.
 Double top handles with 5.5" drop.
 Detachable adjustable shoulder strap, 11"-23" drop.
 Height:8" (20 cm)
 Length:11" (20 cm)
 Depth: 6" (15 cm)

Further, the Spectator Middy is only available in seasonal colors. I believe black and luggage are planned for Fall. Last, the patent TB wallets they were selling are all fake.

there was another inquiry on this seller and it came up inconclusive regarding another Middy bag. I would stay away from this seller.

These fakes are getting better and better


----------



## Meres

Thanks for the speedy reply!

Amazing the high quality of fakes out there! If it wasn't for the color that threw me off I probably wouldn't have investigated! 

Sent seller a note asking for refund. I hope she honors her money back guarantee!

Thanks again!!


----------



## intrigue

harlem_cutie said:


> Based on the pics these are authentic. The emblem is likely a qc issue and I'm seeing these issues a lot more with post 2011 Revas.



That's really interesting (I haven't  bought revas since pre 2011) that the QC is so poor! But thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Meres

hello again - does anyone have a photo of a real tory burch receipt from HK - Causeway bay location?

seller provided a blurry receipt photo.  very distraught over this.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Meres said:


> hello again - does anyone have a photo of a real tory burch receipt from HK - Causeway bay location?
> 
> seller provided a blurry receipt photo.  very distraught over this.



I would email TB and see what they say. If you end up opening a claim on eBay using Buyer Protection or using Paypal this will definitely help your case. Even if they have a receipt this doesn't change the fact that the bag is missing feet and that it is produced in a nonexistent color. Good luck.

http://www.toryburch.com/on/demandw...rch_US-Site/default/CustomerService-ContactUs


----------



## tinyturtle

hi harlem! i didn't quite trust myself about my Robinson dome being a navy color like you pointed out, so i ordered a real one from Nordstrom to compare it to mine.  fortunately, i did because they are different! mine is a bright blue just like you said. here's a picture of the two side by side.  the large, navy one on the left is the authentic.  mine is the smaller, bright blue on the right.  did Tory Burch ever make that color?  

so the conclusion now is that it is fake, correct?

here's the link to the 2 bags, side by side (if you scroll through the pictures you can also see details of the handbag that was sent to me)
http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7

and here is the original ebay link again

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=121105048320&view=all&tid=0


harlem_cutie said:


> then it is authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## chrunchy

harlem_cutie said:


> need to see a better pic of insole and the sizing in the toe area.



Unfortunately I didn't get better pics from the seller


----------



## kobi0279

hi, i really love to have a tb bag particularly this style and color. i just want to know if the color is right. thank you

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...50642142.50660.100003687261228&type=3&theater


----------



## harlem_cutie

tinyturtle said:


> hi harlem! i didn't quite trust myself about my Robinson dome being a navy color like you pointed out, so i ordered a real one from Nordstrom to compare it to mine.  fortunately, i did because they are different! mine is a bright blue just like you said. here's a picture of the two side by side.  the large, navy one on the left is the authentic.  mine is the smaller, bright blue on the right.  did Tory Burch ever make that color?
> 
> so the conclusion now is that it is fake, correct?
> 
> here's the link to the 2 bags, side by side (if you scroll through the pictures you can also see details of the handbag that was sent to me)
> http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7
> 
> and here is the original ebay link again
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=121105048320&view=all&tid=0



I'm fairly certain that the Robinson Dome did not come in cobalt and almost every cobalt bag we've seen has been a fake. The problem with Robinsons is that the fakes are excellent so it makes for a very frustrating authenticating experience. 

Robinson Dome came in French Navy (super rare) and Parisian Blue both of which are true navy colors. I don't recall ever seeing a bright blue. If I'm wrong someone please correct me. I can't say I'm 100% sure it is fake but I'm pretty sure it is if it is cobalt or a brighter blue then it's fake. You should also email TB and see what they say. Some people have received authentication help from their customer service.



chrunchy said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get better pics from the seller



Really hard to authenticate because of the flash. Really need to see the insole and sizing info because black is the most popular color for Reva replicas.

Enjoy your holiday weekend ladies. I am unplugging for the weekend and will see you all on Tuesday


----------



## Irene712

I bought a tb Amanda clutch with pebbled leather. The bag looks real but the back of the bag has a flat leather spot. I'm starting to think its fake, has anyone ever heard of this from a real bag? I can post pics.


----------



## dezidera

Hi, i am really in love with tory burch robinsons bags. Can somebody try to authenticate this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f25870abe


----------



## zaboke

Hi! can someone help me to authenticate these:

Item name: real Tory Burch flats snake/coffe 37
Link: http://www.tradera.com/akta-tory-burch-ballerina-snake-coffe-37-auktion_342356_182724151


----------



## dkam

harlem_cutie said:


> first one - fake
> second one - authentic
> 
> 
> 
> the bag is likely a fake. No seller is going to have mismatched tags with an authentic bag.


Thanks for the reply.  Mum got me the website they ordered from http://www.thetopmall.com/?brand-78.html. Are they selling authentic bags? Thanks for your help again.


----------



## letsgoshopn

Hi - can you authenticate this Ella bag? It is the only picture the Seller has posted at the moment.


----------



## zaboke

zaboke said:


> Hi! can someone help me to authenticate these:
> 
> Item name: real Tory Burch flats snake/coffe 37
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/akta-tory-burch-ballerina-snake-coffe-37-auktion_342356_182724151



Can someone help me with these?


----------



## sheeps

harlem_cutie said:


> I think this is fake. Middys have feet.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a0372735
> 
> from TB site:
> 
> Saffiano.
> Top zip closure.
> *Protective metal feet.*
> Interior zipper pocket.
> Two additional interior open pockets.
> Nylon lining.
> Double top handles with 5.5" drop.
> Detachable adjustable shoulder strap, 11"-23" drop.
> Height:8" (20 cm)
> Length:11" (20 cm)
> Depth: 6" (15 cm)
> 
> Further, the Spectator Middy is only available in seasonal colors. I believe black and luggage are planned for Fall. Last, the patent TB wallets they were selling are all fake.
> 
> there was another inquiry on this seller and it came up inconclusive regarding another Middy bag. I would stay away from this seller.
> 
> These fakes are getting better and better




Hi there! I just bought a bag from the same seller and am furious to know that they were selling fakes!! Could someone please authenticate this Robinson for me? I really hope this isn't fake :cry::cry: 

I thought it was strange how the leather smelled weird, like plastic... and the seller had too many bags! Here is the link to the bag too: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290910529465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaboke

zaboke said:


> Can someone help me with these?



Item: tory burch coffee/ snake reva flats

are they authentic?


----------



## harlem_cutie

zaboke said:


> Hi! can someone help me to authenticate these:
> 
> Item name: real Tory Burch flats snake/coffe 37
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/akta-tory-burch-ballerina-snake-coffe-37-auktion_342356_182724151



fake



letsgoshopn said:


> View attachment 2196953
> 
> 
> Hi - can you authenticate this Ella bag? It is the only picture the Seller has posted at the moment.



can't do much with one pic but I don't remember this colorway and Ellas are commonly fakes.



sheeps said:


> Hi there! I just bought a bag from the same seller and am furious to know that they were selling fakes!! Could someone please authenticate this Robinson for me? I really hope this isn't fake :cry::cry:
> 
> I thought it was strange how the leather smelled weird, like plastic... and the seller had too many bags! Here is the link to the bag too:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290910529465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm gonna say it's fake. Exact bag is here - http://www.thetopmall.com/?product-2182.html


----------



## harlem_cutie

dkam said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Mum got me the website they ordered from http://www.thetopmall.com/?brand-78.html. Are they selling authentic bags? Thanks for your help again.



these are all fakes. I am shocked at how good the quality of these fakes are. Seems like you can only authenticate Robinson items in person now.


----------



## mariascala

Hey TPF-ers!

a few clutches in question, any advice would be welcomed!

https://poshmark.com/listing/518082400942fb6d47002db2

https://poshmark.com/listing/51a0db01f816d81f41041a3d

https://poshmark.com/listing/5192d638d91909458e00213d

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321134495310

Thanks again! Idk what I'd do without this website


----------



## dkam

dkam said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Mum got me the website they ordered from http://www.thetopmall.com/?brand-78.html. Are they selling authentic bags? Thanks for your help again.


Thank you so much!! I am shocked to find it is a fake as well cos the quality is really good. Do you mind telling me which part of the bags could identify it is a fake? I tried to do a search but not much help


----------



## bearsfanemily

I LOVE my Kelsey bag I bought last month. Now I was thinking of getting the large bag as well. I really like this blue/green color...but I can't find any bags this color for sale from actual stores. Will someone please look at these and let me know if they think they are authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321131070905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380649175952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

THank you so much!


----------



## bearsfanemily

If it helps, the first seller said she bought it at Bloomingdales. The tag has a return sticker on it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

mariascala said:


> Hey TPF-ers!
> 
> a few clutches in question, any advice would be welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Idk what I'd do without this website



not too familiar with this bag honestly. Still reviewing. The first link needs better pics for sure.



dkam said:


> Thank you so much!! I am shocked to find it is a fake as well cos the quality is really good. Do you mind telling me which part of the bags could identify it is a fake? I tried to do a search but not much help



Unauthorized retailer and the prices are way too low. The details are incredibly good so there is nothing that will jump out immediately. 



bearsfanemily said:


> I LOVE my Kelsey bag I bought last month. Now I was thinking of getting the large bag as well. I really like this blue/green color...but I can't find any bags this color for sale from actual stores. Will someone please look at these and let me know if they think they are authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321131070905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380649175952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> THank you so much!



These are both authentic and the colorway is indeed super rare in tote form. Great choice!


----------



## jfzmwz

hi pls help me authenticate this thank you!
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230989891182


----------



## tinyturtle

hey harlem, your instincts are correct.   i took comparison pictures and will private message you with them  it is definitely a fake!  the differences are so subtle, but it's there.




harlem_cutie said:


> I'm fairly certain that the Robinson Dome did not come in cobalt and almost every cobalt bag we've seen has been a fake. The problem with Robinsons is that the fakes are excellent so it makes for a very frustrating authenticating experience.
> 
> Robinson Dome came in French Navy (super rare) and Parisian Blue both of which are true navy colors. I don't recall ever seeing a bright blue. If I'm wrong someone please correct me. I can't say I'm 100% sure it is fake but I'm pretty sure it is if it is cobalt or a brighter blue then it's fake. You should also email TB and see what they say. Some people have received authentication help from their customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> Really hard to authenticate because of the flash. Really need to see the insole and sizing info because black is the most popular color for Reva replicas.
> 
> Enjoy your holiday weekend ladies. I am unplugging for the weekend and will see you all on Tuesday


----------



## harlem_cutie

tinyturtle said:


> hey harlem, your instincts are correct.   i took comparison pictures and will private message you with them  it is definitely a fake!  the differences are so subtle, but it's there.



that would be awesome. I have not had a chance to look at recent Robinson Domes with the patent corners so your pics will definitely be appreciated.

I have spent the past few days going over all of the Robinson posts from January on to see if any other fakes have slipped through. Thankfully, none so far.


----------



## bearsfanemily

Thank you SOOOOOO much! I bought the first one.


----------



## hell_fire_girl

sweetsugar said:


> *Mod note: Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


wow what a goggle. really great and flashy one.  i never saw it anywhere before.  i feel i will become a super woman once i wear this goggle


----------



## harlem_cutie

mariascala said:


> Hey TPF-ers!
> 
> a few clutches in question, any advice would be welcomed!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/518082400942fb6d47002db2
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/51a0db01f816d81f41041a3d
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/5192d638d91909458e00213d
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321134495310
> 
> Thanks again! Idk what I'd do without this website



for all of these it is key that we get close ups of the hardware including the rivets and zipper pulls. Won't be able to properly authenticate w/o it. If they have a tag we should also see the tag. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

jfzmwz said:


> hi pls help me authenticate this thank you!
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230989891182



authentic.


----------



## af0103

Hi guys! I'm new here, pls help me authenticate a Tory burch bag


----------



## Neverbuyfakes

LuvGucci said:


> Can someone PLEASE help me authenticate this purse before I make payment!!
> THANKS!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151035784327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



This seller is selling a lot of fakes and I'm so surprised no one reporting her 

I compared her Tory Burch items to the authentic one I got on Saks and Tory Burch, they don't look exactly the same. They either don't make such color or the trimming is off.
For example check out this one I could find on saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...18110+1714+1614+1754+4294950150&bmUID=jY4M1yp

The back compartment has NO leather trim on top, but hers, as all the counterfeit out there, has the leather trim!
              Item number:
151052626923


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-AUTH-TOR...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232b702beb


Hope this information can help!
Buyers out there please beware!!


----------



## DR2013

Hi,

Wondering if you can help me identify if these Tory Burch bags are original or fake?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/toryburch-l...784?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173d8f1e8

And this one too. This second one is really cheap so I have my doubts..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-black-t...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173db66bf


----------



## DR2013

Hi,

I just bid on this item:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190849808373#ht_500wt_1288

Is it real? The owner also sent me a picture of the Nordstrom price tag. $525


----------



## harlem_cutie

DR2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if you can help me identify if these Tory Burch bags are original or fake?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/toryburch-l...784?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173d8f1e8
> 
> And this one too. This second one is really cheap so I have my doubts..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-black-t...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173db66bf



both are fake.



DR2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bid on this item:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190849808373#ht_500wt_1288
> 
> Is it real? The owner also sent me a picture of the Nordstrom price tag. $525



looks ok but I need to see the "made in china" or "china" tag as well as the TB price tag before I can confirm.


----------



## sorolla

Authentic? I really want one of these bags but I'm struggling with the number of fakes on ebay.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d37a5e74


----------



## harlem_cutie

sorolla said:


> Authentic? I really want one of these bags but I'm struggling with the number of fakes on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d37a5e74




need to see the bottom of the bag and close up of the mirror. Ask seller what is the official TB color. Also, it was sold on 5/21 per completed listings so I wonder why it is being relisted.

This seems to be a pretty popular color for fakes right now so it may be tough to authenticate.


----------



## amarelle

Can someone identify this clutch for me please?

http://imgur.com/a/P7IWf

There are no tags inside the bag that I can find, but "TORY BURCH" is written on the sides of the zipper. Does anyone know what model it is or where I can find more information on it? Thanks!


----------



## sorolla

harlem_cutie said:


> need to see the bottom of the bag and close up of the mirror. Ask seller what is the official TB color. Also, it was sold on 5/21 per completed listings so I wonder why it is being relisted.
> 
> This seems to be a pretty popular color for fakes right now so it may be tough to authenticate.


I sent the seller a message and we'll see. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sorolla

harlem_cutie said:


> need to see the bottom of the bag and close up of the mirror. Ask seller what is the official TB color. Also, it was sold on 5/21 per completed listings so I wonder why it is being relisted.
> 
> This seems to be a pretty popular color for fakes right now so it may be tough to authenticate.



Here's the photos the seller took. She added them to the photos included on the ebay page. She said the reason it's re-listed is that the original person she sold it to didn't pay and that she didn't know the official color.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171051736692&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## harlem_cutie

sorolla said:


> Here's the photos the seller took. She added them to the photos included on the ebay page. She said the reason it's re-listed is that the original person she sold it to didn't pay and that she didn't know the official color.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171051736692&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



The details look good and the color is a true violet as opposed to hot pink. I believe this is authentic.


----------



## DR2013

harlem_cutie said:


> both are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> looks ok but I need to see the "made in china" or "china" tag as well as the TB price tag before I can confirm.


Thank you! Someone else won the Grey Tory Burch bag auction. I'll keep looking for Tory Burch stuff!


----------



## vixan

hey, can someone authenticate this bag for me?? I am not very familiar with the brand. (i admire from afar) its a bombe tote from my investigation. thanks in advance!!


----------



## chococat23

Hi Ladies,

I would really appreciate it if you help me authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Tote in Sand: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151058018685?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

I didn't see the logo imprint in the interior lining as seen on the official website for this bag and was wondering if this was an older edition or a fake.

Thanks!
Choco


----------



## harlem_cutie

vixan said:


> hey, can someone authenticate this bag for me?? I am not very familiar with the brand. (i admire from afar) its a bombe tote from my investigation. thanks in advance!!



authentic. Bombe Tote in either metallic crackled leather or powder suede. I completely forget which.



chococat23 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you help me authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Tote in Sand:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151058018685?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> I didn't see the logo imprint in the interior lining as seen on the official website for this bag and was wondering if this was an older edition or a fake.
> 
> Thanks!
> Choco



authentic and it is a newer release according to the dustbag and patent leather corners. I bet it's a Spring 2013 release.


----------



## vixan

Thanks so much! I paid $15 for it on a local yard sale site!


----------



## toryburchlove

I donot feel it is authentic but good quality.


----------



## toryburchlove

to vixan. the bag is authentic.


----------



## toryburchlove

aware, it is guaranteed fake tory burch bags
same double zip in purple, this is 100%fake. not 100% authentic ,lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f25abae80

fake again!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...799?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f25ab7b0f


----------



## harlem_cutie

^^^ I am pretty sure that the bags in these pics are not what you are going to receive. I bet it's a bait and switch because that is what we've seen from UK and AUS sellers. None of the bags from this seller have been authenticated.

The Double Zip in the purplish color is a very common fake. The only way to properly authenticate is to look at all of the hardware (the differences are subtle - pay attention to the etching), get the color right and feel the bag. The fakes are significantly lighter than the real deal. This is what makes authenticating Robinsons so difficult. It is also completely possible that someone can be wrong about authenticity. Second opinions are a great thing.

Lastly, certain authenticating details cannot be published as the counterfeiters are reading here as well. Notice how all of the bags now have the the "made in china" even though the format is wrong on almost all of the fakes. This has happened with LV, Chanel and Marc Jacobs as well. 

general red flags:


if a seller has a ton of brand new bags but none have tags. Seriously, what are the odds of this?
seller claims it is a factory defect or second. TB does not sell these bags. Department stores tend to sell damaged bags at their outlet equivalents and most sellers that sell these have the supporting documentation for them.
seller has many bags of non-seasonal colors such as black or luggage. These rarely go on sale except for F&F discounts. If a seller has like 20 of a Black Double Zip or Dome satchel something is usually wrong


If anyone else can add to this that would be great


----------



## tnguye78

Hi guys, I bought this clutch on a whim years ago and am wondering the authenticity.

Thank you!!


----------



## Babyboom

Hello Harlem cutie.
Can you authenticate this bag please? I read your post about cobalt Robinson dome being fake. Is this cobalt blue? Does it mean that without even looking at the interior and details of the bag but because its cobalt does it mean this bag is automatically fake? Would appreciate your input.


----------



## harlem_cutie

tnguye78 said:


> Hi guys, I bought this clutch on a whim years ago and am wondering the authenticity.
> 
> Thank you!!



Does it have a chain? I'm just curious. It is authentic though.



Babyboom said:


> Hello Harlem cutie.
> Can you authenticate this bag please? I read your post about cobalt Robinson dome being fake. Is this cobalt blue? Does it mean that without even looking at the interior and details of the bag but because its cobalt does it mean this bag is automatically fake? Would appreciate your input.




I have never seen the Dome in Cobalt, I have asked several SAs at different TB retail locations and they have never seen one either. No one in the forum has posted that they've seen one at a TB store either. 

This color looks like Cobalt but it may be Navy. Lighting is a funny thing. Can you post more pics and a link to the seller?


----------



## tnguye78

harlem_cutie said:


> Does it have a chain? I'm just curious. It is authentic though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen the Dome in Cobalt, I have asked several SAs at different TB retail locations and they have never seen one either. No one in the forum has posted that they've seen one at a TB store either.
> 
> This color looks like Cobalt but it may be Navy. Lighting is a funny thing. Can you post more pics and a link to the seller?



No chain. And thank you!!


----------



## Babyboom

These are the only pics I have. Seller is a friend of my cousin. I have also emailed TB customer services and asked if the dome ever came in cobalt. Thanks a lot


----------



## Babyboom

Pic


----------



## Babyboom

Pic3. Sorry it wouldn't let me upload more tha 1 pic. Hope this helps. Thanks again


----------



## Babyboom

Pic


----------



## harlem_cutie

Babyboom said:


> Pic



to properly authenticate we need to see all of the hardware, especially zipperpulls, the inside including "made in china" label, front, back and bottom of bag. Thanks!


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please help me?

name: TORY BURCH Orange Priscilla Top Handle Crossbody Bag $550 NEW

seller:staplefind
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/TORY-BURCH-O...ags&hash=item35c8358814&_uhb=1#ht_4446wt_1159


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi can you please authenticate this?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140967984650&index=7&nav=WATCHING&nid=77868300397


----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140967984650&index=7&nav=WATCHING&nid=77868300397



need more pics. Need to see the interior and hardware.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Kelsey fakes are starting to pop up on eBay so please be careful. Kelsey totes and satchels only came in Bleach/Aged Vachetta, Shell Pink/Poppy Red, Stream/Amazon, Poppy Red and Parisian Blue. If you see any other colors, especially black it is fake.


----------



## bebesecret

Can you please authenticate this Tory burch bag? and the seller in general? he/she has lots of New torys and some prada, low start prices too, kinda fishy!

Name: Rare Authentic Tory Burch Robinson Saffiano Leather Chain Mini Bag Rose Pink
Seller : kongfupandathomas
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Authen...786?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bcaefe3a


----------



## harlem_cutie

bebesecret said:


> Can you please authenticate this Tory burch bag? and the seller in general? he/she has lots of New torys and some prada, low start prices too, kinda fishy!
> 
> Name: Rare Authentic Tory Burch Robinson Saffiano Leather Chain Mini Bag Rose Pink
> Seller : kongfupandathomas
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Authen...786?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bcaefe3a



I think everything is fake. Good quality fakes, but fakes nonetheless. How is it everything is brand new but there are no tags? It doesn't make sense. 

The MJ mouse flats are fake for sure. I have these in both blue and black and this is a mix of both, which was never produced, and the sole is 100% wrong. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## istariray

Can you plas help me to authenticate this?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741839.100005870921235&type=3&permPage=1


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741839.100005870921235&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## bebesecret

harlem_cutie said:


> I think everything is fake. Good quality fakes, but fakes nonetheless. How is it everything is brand new but there are no tags? It doesn't make sense.
> 
> The MJ mouse flats are fake for sure. I have these in both blue and black and this is a mix of both, which was never produced, and the sole is 100% wrong. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you! If one item is fake the rest is fake too, I reported the listing but I doubt ebay will remove it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

istariray said:


> Can you plas help me to authenticate this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741839.100005870921235&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741839.100005870921235&type=3&permPage=1



fake. all their TB stuff is fake.


----------



## diamondoface

Hello, 

Could you please authenticate these:
http://r.ebay.com/wZ8MsK

http://r.ebay.com/wcK0mL

and the 797 medium satchel from this seller: http://www.ebay.com/sch/ronski1158/...me=STRK:MEWAX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Thanks!


----------



## istariray

Thank you so ich. Much appreciated.

How about this one?


----------



## francesly

Hi guys, please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch wallet. The seller said these wallets are defective items.
Thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190856074371&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## harlem_cutie

diamondoface said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these:
> http://r.ebay.com/wZ8MsK
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/wcK0mL
> 
> and the 797 medium satchel from this seller: http://www.ebay.com/sch/ronski1158/...me=STRK:MEWAX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Thanks!



ask seller for a pic of the size info by the toe. Not really familiar with the two bags listed so cannot authenticate.



istariray said:


> Thank you so ich. Much appreciated.
> 
> How about this one?



fake. 



francesly said:


> Hi guys, please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch wallet. The seller said these wallets are defective items.
> Thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190856074371&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123
> 
> View attachment 2221745
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221747
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221748



fake. TB does not sell defective items further, the emblems are all wrong on the wallets.


----------



## francesly

harlem_cutie said:


> ask seller for a pic of the size info by the toe. Not really familiar with the two bags listed so cannot authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> fake.
> 
> 
> 
> fake. TB does not sell defective items further, the emblems are all wrong on the wallets.


Thank you


----------



## abonavo2

Can someone authenticate this wallet? 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200934090825


----------



## Joycesy16

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.469205563172847.1073741867.124634414296632&type=1

Please authenticate this site.. And the kelsey bags.. Thanks!


----------



## kue

Please authenticate this.

Web Site: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-TORY-B...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec88ffe38

Photos: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9064420862/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9062191579/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9064420770/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9064420748/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9062193249/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9064422382/


----------



## Ms. E

Hi,

Can someone authenticate this Robinson Tote for me? It was delivered to me today but I'm really pissed coz it looks fake. Please help.

http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...365-tory-burch-robinson-green-double-zip-tote

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

abonavo2 said:


> Can someone authenticate this wallet?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200934090825



unsure but I'm fairly certain the Michelle tote they sold is fake as all of the Michelle bags have PVC lining not canvas.



Joycesy16 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.469205563172847.1073741867.124634414296632&type=1
> 
> Please authenticate this site.. And the kelsey bags.. Thanks!



all fake.



kue said:


> Please authenticate this.
> 
> Web Site: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-TORY-B...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec88ffe38
> 
> Photos:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9064420862/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9062191579/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9064420770/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9064420748/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9062193249/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/96790133@N06/9064422382/



sorry. not familiar enough with these bags to properly authenticate.



Ms. E said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this Robinson Tote for me? It was delivered to me today but I'm really pissed coz it looks fake. Please help.
> 
> http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-f...365-tory-burch-robinson-green-double-zip-tote
> 
> Thanks!



Please post pics of the bag you received. I'm 99% sure this seller has fakes as they are not an authorized TB retailer. We have had a few other members in this thread with the same issues with this site.


----------



## nancdmd

Hi!  Is this bag authentic?  I'm not sure if the kelsey tote came out in this color.  thanks!


----------



## mintsweets

I bought this bag from eBay, seller said it is authentic. But when I received it, I'm quite sure it is fake. The workmanship is as good as the authentic, but somehow the leather "feel" is different. The boutique at my country only sells the large tote. The leather is smoother (less grainy) and softer. Not as sturdy as Prada. But this bag I have, is very hard and holds the shape very well. It also has a plastic smell. I'm not even sure if it is genuine leather. 
Please see the photos and I do think that it really looks like the authentic version. If this is really fake, I think it will be very hard to buy a TB bag from eBay, really can't judge from the photos.
I took these photos myself.


----------



## toryburchlove

Aware,  obviously fake  toryburch handbag on eBay.com, I have report it  to eBay two week ago. but eBay doesn't do anything, it is more awful in title said" 100%  authentic"  and eBay still allow they re-list . those tory burch handbag,  you can tell right away from those picture . I believe most of people can tell it is fake, this is why bid so  low. but still some decent buyer pay over 100 for a fake poor quality bag.  any of you  go to check the list, be aware and go to report it. those  bag just disgusting .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...733?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af2552bfd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af2552c66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2641123f


----------



## toryburchlove

to mintsweets
in my experience, I believe it is authentic. patent leather has smells  like plastic but not plastic. I checked  your picture insptect the saffiaon leather and patent and hardware, I will say it is authentic tory burch handbag.  
to nancdmd
it is not authentic, it is copy one with poor quality 

to istariray

 need closer up pictures.


----------



## toryburchlove

The kelsey bags shown on facebook , they are all fake, saffiano leather is second , not at good shape. most of the kelsey bags is fake. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.469205563172847.1073741867.124634414296632&type=1
yes I agree wallet is fake , from ebay  topofthebests101
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200934090825


----------



## toryburchlove

Babyboom said:


> Pic


from the saffiano leather I can tell it is fake.


----------



## Thuymi

I have bought this Tory Burch, please check for me it is authentic or fake. Thanks in advance


----------



## Philomena88

Hello everyone,

Greetings from a newly-minted purseforum member. I would be tres grateful for some advice - I am looking to purchase a tory burch dome satchel on ebay, and am torn between the light pink dome and the dark violet one. While the violet is more practical - light pink is my favourite colour, and makes me happy in a way the violet does not. However, I worry the pink may not appear professional or formal enough, or go with everything, but look like a candy coloured little-girl bag. Help! 

Links:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...315?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460e4279db

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af22cc274


PS sorry for posting this as a reply rather than an independent thread, but I may not start threads until I have posted 10 replies (eeks!) and I urgently need advice!


----------



## toryburchlove

Philomena88 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Greetings from a newly-minted purseforum member. I would be tres grateful for some advice - I am looking to purchase a tory burch dome satchel on ebay, and am torn between the light pink dome and the dark violet one. While the violet is more practical - light pink is my favourite colour, and makes me happy in a way the violet does not. However, I worry the pink may not appear professional or formal enough, or go with everything, but look like a candy coloured little-girl bag. Help!
> 
> Links:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...315?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460e4279db
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af22cc274
> 
> 
> PS sorry for posting this as a reply rather than an independent thread, but I may not start threads until I have posted 10 replies (eeks!) and I urgently need advice!


I think you can choose pink, which can make you more happy. happiness is  important . when you at work or business meeting, you can wear dark  color outfit   with a pink purse, it will be fine.


----------



## toryburchlove

Thuymi said:


> I have bought this Tory Burch, please check for me it is authentic or fake. Thanks in advance


I don't think it is authentic. can you show the picture for other side of the tag, what say in the tag description? 
from the shape and second picture, I can see the leather, kind of sure it is not authentic, but if you can take a closer up picture for the leather and stitching, I can see more .


----------



## Philomena88

toryburchlove said:


> I think you can choose pink, which can make you more happy. happiness is  important . when you at work or business meeting, you can wear dark  color outfit   with a pink purse, it will be fine.



Thanks, very kind of you! I should have been clearer in my last post though - I don't dislike the violet either; on a scale of 10, the violet is a 6 while the pink is an 8. It is just that I work as a teaching assistant, and while students and teachers alike regularly carry designer handbags where I work, I have some trepidation about turning up in class with students / in conferences with senior professors, with a pale pink bag!! <insert elle woods joke here, though I do adore her>


----------



## toryburchlove

Springroll said:


> Got the wallet today..and you are right, the quality just doesn't seem the same (...I had longingly handled an authentic one at my TB boutique just prior to buying this one!!  )  I emailed the seller and you won't believe the response...I'll PM it to you, as it is too long to post here...
> 
> Unfortunately, the seller lives in TX....not sure what to do now.  Do I mail it back and risk not getting a refund?  Or do I demand a refund and then mail it back??


did you report them ? the seller  topofthebests101 and  		 	 		bing_bing09 

sell fake tory burch wallet, why they are still selling now with great rating .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-TO...5-/200934090825?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec89ae849


----------



## toryburchlove

celinekaw said:


> Please help me authenticate this two bags. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/toryburch-c...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f256377d7
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121114184093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


http://www.ebay.com/itm/toryburch-c...383?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f256377d7

it is fake .


----------



## toryburchlove

Philomena88 said:


> Thanks, very kind of you! I should have been clearer in my last post though - I don't dislike the violet either; on a scale of 10, the violet is a 6 while the pink is an 8. It is just that I work as a teaching assistant, and while students and teachers alike regularly carry designer handbags where I work, I have some trepidation about turning up in class with students / in conferences with senior professors, with a pale pink bag!! <insert elle woods joke here, though I do adore her>


well , honestly , dark  violet is safe color as you are a teacher,  giving you " a teacher " look. but pink is loving color can make your student more closer . depend on your style. if you young, and  open mind person,  u can try  the pink. if you like anything be normal, and in mature age, dark  violet is a safe color, and classy color as well. I will choose dark  violet because pink is not in my age.


----------



## sheshops

I'm wondering about this bag on ebay. Can anyone authenticate this please? I'm pretty skeptical....


Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350821010606&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1321


----------



## toryburchlove

sheshops said:


> I'm wondering about this bag on ebay. Can anyone authenticate this please? I'm pretty skeptical....
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350821010606&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1321


it is very fake. it is  low-grade Saffiano leather, texture rough, leather is  harder. all the Robinson double zip in this store is so  fake.  you shall report it.


----------



## sewercat

toryburchlove said:


> it is very fake. it is  low-grade Saffiano leather, texture rough, leather is  harder. all the Robinson double zip in this store is so  fake.  you shall report it.


Hi, question- this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 was authenticated by you guys/ this site on JUN 4, 2013, 7:38PM. here: http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-97.html#post24743108

Aside from color both bags appear to be the identical. What are your criteria to determine fake/not fake? They don't seem to be all that strict. If that seller gets their store closed over an incorrect accusation toryburchlove would be on the line for an expensive lawsuit. Furthermore, CISPA is very nearly law, and under it any seller could hold the entire Midley inc group accountable for one user's accusation.


----------



## harlem_cutie

sewercat said:


> Hi, question- this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote-Purple-Violet-Shoulder-Handbag-Bag-Purse-/171051736692?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=171051736692&nma=true&si=GhLpf%252B5sPJZmYJbdDPNmUuqJQgE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 was authenticated by you guys/ this site on JUN 4, 2013, 7:38PM. here: http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-97.html#post24743108
> 
> Aside from color both bags appear to be the identical. What are your criteria to determine fake/not fake? They don't seem to be all that strict. If that seller gets their store closed over an incorrect accusation toryburchlove would be on the line for an expensive lawsuit. Furthermore, CISPA is very nearly law, and under it any seller could hold the entire Midley inc group accountable for one user's accusation.



Your first post is pretty aggressive and very suspect.

I authenticated this bag. I believe it's real. My decision is based on owning a Robinson in this color. WE are not going to post details as every time we do counterfeiters use the tips to refine their products. 

Midley would not be liable for anything as authenticators have no legal relationship with Midley. Authentications are just opinions. They are not legally binding in any way as all of us are volunteers and do not have any affiliations with the companies. If you are not selling fakes then you have nothing to worry about. If you bought a fake then the responsibility is ultimately on eBay and PayPal. We try our best to spare people from buying fakes but we could be wrong on occasion as the Robinson fakes are excellent. I personally do not authenticate bags unless I own them or are very familiar with them.

eta: I would never authenticate a bag if I had any doubts. Getting a refund is always a hassle and no one should have to deal with that.


----------



## lovelove3

hello.
Can you help with this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350820967671


----------



## Thuymi

There are some detail photos of my Bag
This is tag


----------



## sewercat

Hi harlem_cutie, sorry my post seems aggressive. Thank you for chiming in. Unfortunately, as much of a headache as refunds are eBay is pretty indiscriminate about what accounts they close. Regardless of how hard a seller tries to ensure that a bag is legit counterfeits can still sneak in or even worse, they could get their account closed over a bag that is actually legit and lose thousand upon thousands of dollars.I don't object to other users providing their opinions but suggesting that a seller should be reported over a photo-based authentication by someone with no credentials is much much worse...criminally worse. It is slander in the purest sense and borders on libel. Toryburchlove has been pretty aggressive in her posts, even following up to check that other users have reported sellers. If she's going to play the Internet vigilante and go that far she needs to prove her qualifications or accept responsibility for her actions.

Also I didn't say Midley is now responsible, just that under COICA they could be, unless they changed COICA. As it is I don't think it's law yet.


----------



## harlem_cutie

sewercat said:


> Hi harlem_cutie, sorry my post seems aggressive. Thank you for chiming in. Unfortunately, as much of a headache as refunds are eBay is pretty indiscriminate about what accounts they close. Regardless of how hard a seller tries to ensure that a bag is legit counterfeits can still sneak in or even worse, they could get their account closed over a bag that is actually legit and lose thousand upon thousands of dollars.I don't object to other users providing their opinions but suggesting that a seller should be reported over a photo-based authentication by someone with no credentials is much much worse...criminally worse. It is slander in the purest sense and borders on libel. Toryburchlove has been pretty aggressive in her posts, even following up to check that other users have reported sellers. If she's going to play the Internet vigilante and go that far she needs to prove her qualifications or accept responsibility for her actions.
> 
> Also I didn't say Midley is now responsible, just that under COICA they could be, unless they changed COICA. As it is I don't think it's law yet.



thanks for the explanation. We are all pretty helpful here so when you come out the gate bringing up a lawsuit it put me on edge. All of the authenticators on tPF are volunteers and no one's word should be taken as gospel. Second opinions are always welcome. I don't say something is fake unless I am 100% sure. I'm sure others are the same way. 

It seems that counterfeiters tend to prevail over legit sellers far more than we think, however, if an item is deemed fake then we should report it as it prevents other buyers from getting scammed, particularly international buyers as it seems eBay has very little protection for non-U.S. buyers.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovelove3 said:


> hello.
> Can you help with this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350820967671



toryburchlove deemed the seller as having fakes a few posts above yours. I think this bag is fake as well because the engraving is poor and the seams aren't lining up.



Thuymi said:


> There are some detail photos of my Bag
> This is tag



this is fake. Aside from the obviously incorrect tag, this isn't saffiano leather. The grain is all wrong, the engraving is poor, and the laser cut overlay is not cut properly. In your first set of pics it shows the overlay not lining up properly. If you purchased this on Ebay or anywhere on the internet could you please provide a link? Thanks!


----------



## toryburchlove

harlem_cutie said:


> toryburchlove deemed the seller as having fakes a few posts above yours. I think this bag is fake as well because the engraving is poor and the seams aren't lining up.
> 
> 
> 
> this is fake. Aside from the obviously incorrect tag, this isn't saffiano leather. The grain is all wrong, the engraving is poor, and the laser cut overlay is not cut properly. In your first set of pics it shows the overlay not lining up properly. If you purchased this on Ebay or anywhere on the internet could you please provide a link? Thanks!


I believe I  know how to inspect  tory burch handbag,  every of my opinion is 99.99% sure I use to be a  expert buyer for brand handbag special Tory Burch handbag. 
I am here to share the tips help some buyers, but they do not have to take the trips. if it is real then I will say real, if fake then I will share my opinion , and included harlem_cutie. there was a post asked authenticate for  Robinson middy satchel , it is obviously fake, it was a good fake but can tell from the poor cheap saffiano leather immediately , but you asked many detail picture and you still wasnot sure gave the buyer a answer. Saffiano collection handbag can inspect from the leather right away.   and you said michell tote only one version lining so you authenticate it was fake, u can go to http://www.toryburch.jp, there is other version for the lining.  I didnot post any common until now .  you said snake wallet is common fake but  I think it was real . 

some handbag is obviously fake I help point it out. if obviously fake then I will report it to eBay. the link I asked people help report because it  was 100% fake, but title said " 100 % authentic ", and it is absolute 100% fake.  I watched the brand new double zip tote sold at $210, $180.  Brand new tory burch double zip tote original $595 sold just $180?!   still has innocent buyers waste over $200. here many buyer bought fake tory burch handbag but no-body tell them. how I can authenticate them, from the leather, my buy experience, I got rip off many time and I learned how to inspected . I sometime check this site and view buyer asked help authenticated. I knew the answer but did not really post it. recently I have time off so I tried to help it out. 

people worry about they lost their eBay store, then sell real stuff.  eBay encourage buyer report if we saw it is a suspiciously counterfeit goods.  I reported it when I am 100% sure it is fake.    I won't report or comment " fake"  if the handbag is real.  I said that because it is 100% sure absolutely  fake to me.


----------



## toryburchlove

Thuymi said:


> There are some detail photos of my Bag
> This is tag


hi
yes to me it is absolutely fake , the tag was the wrong tag. style number, item name not matching . 
the tag show the item shall be this bag 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53f99e87a6

but your handbag is  kelsey . and the saffiano leather is low grade, no shape. 
*
*


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

I have the same confusion, I'm a seller on ebay also a handbag designer/maker. Seems authenticators are pretty subjective. I personally experienced one authenticator give 2 totally different opinion on one bag. one is label good, hardware good, stitches good. and when I resell the same thing then the same authenticator say it's not real, the leather is not good, the stitches are not good, etc.
And about the retail price, as a designer and a person been in the industry for over 5 years, I have to say the retail price is nothing. we have a rule: how much you spend on the bag, *10 is the retail price. but it's good to obey the market's rule, otherwise or get suspect it's not real, or get kick out by the industry. want to authenticate in boutique? it's 100% fake (STOP SHARING OUR REVENUE! say by retailers)
but anyway, authenticate handbag by photos, which will be effected by lighting, angle, camera...you never know




toryburchlove said:


> I believe I  know how to inspect to tory burch handbag,  every of my opinion is 99.99% sure I use to be  expert buyer for brand handbag special Tory Burch handbag.
> I am here to share the tip help some buyers, but they donot have to take the trips. if it is real then I will say real, if fake then I will share my opinion , and included harlem_cutie. there was a post asked authenticate for  Robinson middy satchel , it is obviously fake, it was a good fake but can tell from the poor cheap saffiano leather immediately .  and you said michell tote only one version lining so you authenticate it was fake, u can go to www.toryburch.jp, there is other version for the lining.  I didnot post any common until now .  you said snake wallet is common fake but  I think it was real .
> 
> some handbag is obviously fake I help point it out. if obviously fake then I will report it to eBay. the link I asked people help report because it  was 100% fake, but title said " 100 % authentic ", and it is absolute 100% fake.  I watched the brand new double zip tote sold at $210, $180.  Brand new tory burch double zip tote original $595 sold just $180?!   still has innocent buyers waste over $200. here many buyer bought fake tory burch handbag but no-body tell them. how I can authenticate them, from the leather, my buy experience, I got trip off many time and I learned how to inspected .


----------



## toryburchlove

sewercat said:


> Hi, question- this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 was authenticated by you guys/ this site on JUN 4, 2013, 7:38PM. here: http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-97.html#post24743108
> 
> Aside from color both bags appear to be the identical. What are your criteria to determine fake/not fake? They don't seem to be all that strict. If that seller gets their store closed over an incorrect accusation toryburchlove would be on the line for an expensive lawsuit. Furthermore, CISPA is very nearly law, and under it any seller could hold the entire Midley inc group accountable for one user's accusation.


I never comment anything for http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-R...p2047675.l2557
 all my opinion for authenticate  handbag, I was 100% sure it is . real is real. fake is fake. my  comment basically my buy experience and I am confidently that what I point it out , otherwise I will not say anything. .   if you lost your store  it because you sell fake sutff, when eBay investigate it and decide to  close the store , it is  not because one or two reports by a single person.  they will asked professional like expert from toryburch or authority authenticate expert looked at it and close your store if it is really counterfeiter goods.  if your merchandise is real , then no need to worry about .


----------



## toryburchlove

shopaholic_yuki said:


> I have the same confusion, I'm a seller on ebay also a handbag designer/maker. Seems authenticators are pretty subjective. I personally experienced one authenticator give 2 totally different opinion on one bag. one is label good, hardware good, stitches good. and when I resell the same thing then the same authenticator say it's not real, the leather is not good, the stitches are not good, etc.
> And about the retail price, as a designer and a person been in the industry for over 5 years, I have to say the retail price is nothing. we have a rule: how much you spend on the bag, *10 is the retail price. but it's good to obey the market's rule, otherwise or get suspect it's not real, or get kick out by the industry. want to authenticate in boutique? it's 100% fake (STOP SHARING OUR REVENUE! say by retailers)
> but anyway, authenticate handbag by photos, which will be effected by lighting, angle, camera...you never know


yes it is kind of personal opinion,  if you believe that way , then you can make your own decision.  I talked to  eBay customer support, she  said  the price if too far from market then red flag on.   as I said, it is just opinion to share. We all are not authority  authenticate . I won 't believe that is authentic at all. to me it is obviously fake.


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

I'm just trying to share opinion here, nothing hassle.
Tory Burch has 70% off private sell from time to time, they will have cute stuff with a really good price. and honestly their quality is differently every time, and the colors are different too. sometimes I just wonder why such a brand will give such misleading photos and such different quality...or they just think nobody will order the same color again...
but anyway I respect your opinion on your authentications, but please make sure you have evidences that will support your conclusions. 



toryburchlove said:


> yes it is kind of personal opinion,  if you believe that way , then you can make your own decision.  I talked to  eBay customer support, she  said  the price if too far from market then red flag on.   as I said, it is just opinion to share. We all are not authority  authenticate . I won 't believe that is authentic at all. to me it is obviously fake.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sorry for the essay. Warning - long post ahead! 

toryburchlove, I have never authenticated anything I wasn't sure about. I'm human, I may have made mistakes but if I have any doubts about a bag or don't feel I can properly authenticate then I won't and I don't. The Middys have been frustrating to authenticate. I have a whole bunch of posts where the answer to basically all of them was inconclusive. I'm not going to say a a bag is fake unless I am 100% sure. For small sellers, this is devastating. If you disagree with anything I have posted then why wouldn't you comment? Your opinions are definitely appreciated!  

There are also quite a few sellers that show authentic bags in listings but then mail out something else. This has been a common problem for the Robinson line. I've bought enough fake TB bags on eBay that I've learned what to look for. I've been lucky that I've been able to get refunds on all but I had to be persistent and even involve TB on two of the bags. Both were Dome Satchels FYI.

If anyone has any questions or disagrees with anything why not post? We are all here to help each other. I always say if you have any doubts then don't buy the bag from eBay, only buy from an authorized retailer. Peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry for the essay. Warning - long post ahead!
> 
> toryburchlove, I have never authenticated anything I wasn't sure about. I'm human, I may have made mistakes but if I have any doubts about a bag or don't feel I can properly authenticate then I won't and I don't. The Middys have been frustrating to authenticate. I have a whole bunch of posts where the answer to basically all of them was inconclusive. I'm not going to say a a bag is fake unless I am 100% sure. For small sellers, this is devastating. If you disagree with anything I have posted then why wouldn't you comment? Your opinions are definitely appreciated!
> 
> There are also quite a few sellers that show authentic bags in listings but then mail out something else. This has been a common problem for the Robinson line. I've bought enough fake TB bags on eBay that I've learned what to look for. I've been lucky that I've been able to get refunds on all but I had to be persistent and even involve TB on two of the bags. Both were Dome Satchels FYI.
> 
> If anyone has any questions or disagrees with anything why not post? We are all here to help each other. I always say if you have any doubts then don't buy the bag from eBay, only buy from an authorized retailer. Peace of mind is priceless.


thank you for understanding of small sellers. 
since Tory Burch is not like other top top end brands. this forum is the only place that buyers can get authentications, I will suggest my buyers to post on the site because it's more trustable for them to get a third party opinion. but if once it been marked as fake, I have no place to clean up. It's not like LV or Hermes will have a official paper authentication. and Tory Burch obviously doesn't want to get involved in this situation. So we trust you authenticators and please be sure and be justice when you leave your conclusions. Thank you


----------



## mintsweets

toryburchlove said:


> to mintsweets
> in my experience, I believe it is authentic. patent leather has smells  like plastic but not plastic. I checked  your picture insptect the saffiaon leather and patent and hardware, I will say it is authentic tory burch handbag.
> to nancdmd
> it is not authentic, it is copy one with poor quality
> 
> to istariray
> 
> need closer up pictures.




Thanks toryburchlove. I was highly suspicious the bag is fake. Luckily I didn't accuse the seller of selling a fake.


----------



## toryburchlove

shopaholic_yuki said:


> thank you for understanding of small sellers.
> since Tory Burch is not like other top top end brands. this forum is the only place that buyers can get authentications, I will suggest my buyers to post on the site because it's more trustable for them to get a third party opinion. but if once it been marked as fake, I have no place to clean up. It's not like LV or Hermes will have a official paper authentication. and Tory Burch obviously doesn't want to get involved in this situation. So we trust you authenticators and please be sure and be justice when you leave your conclusions. Thank you


shopaholic_yuki don't worry that , it sounds you have confidently for your merchandise when you ask your buyer post here,  I knew some situation such like Tory Burch revised her handbag design frequently,  different country different version, sample sale. tory burch handbag quality isnot the top, so some buyer used it and claim it is fake because damage fast or tears. it is just toryburch bags quality issue.  so  if the purse isn't obviously fake, I won't comment it is fake, it is unfair to the seller.

harlem_cutie, well I didn't try to  involved much and it just an opinion.  you did a very good job.   same here, got rip off many times  when I was buying,  I learned  some authenticate tory burch  from expert broker,  when I was buying  I was very be carefully , did lots compare special saffaion leather  . now I believe I know how to verity authentic Tory Burch handbag  for my own buy. 
 I just share little tip to  others buyers. since some handbag appear so fake.  If I can 100% sure it is fake then I will give the comment.  However  I won't do often  next month , I will very busy. good luck to your all .


----------



## Thuymi

harlem_cutie said:


> toryburchlove deemed the seller as having fakes a few posts above yours. I think this bag is fake as well because the engraving is poor and the seams aren't lining up.
> 
> 
> 
> this is fake. Aside from the obviously incorrect tag, this isn't saffiano leather. The grain is all wrong, the engraving is poor, and the laser cut overlay is not cut properly. In your first set of pics it shows the overlay not lining up properly. If you purchased this on Ebay or anywhere on the internet could you please provide a link? Thanks!



Thank you very much. I bought this bag from a shop in Vietnam. They said that this bag is an export bag of China, it has some mistakes so the factory tag a wrong tag in order to taking it away from the factory to sell. I will never buy something from this shop any more.


----------



## heartfaced

hi ladies! help me authenticate this. super thanks!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181163061905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kathied

Morning All!

I came across this bag & was wondering if it is authentic....
http://www.threadflip.com/items/201150-tory-burch-tan-satchel

Thanks!


----------



## K-gateway

Please help my authentic these two bags

TORY BURCH DAKOTA LARGE PEBBLED LEATHER HOBO BAG

Item number: 271134980703
Seller ID: easyhook
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271134980703?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



Tory Burch Robinson Satchel Black Leather Handbag Cross body Bag Pre-owned

Item number: 261239196180
Seller ID: 123rattana-2009
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261239196180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

heartfaced said:


> hi ladies! help me authenticate this. super thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181163061905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



the auction ended. Do you still need help? Will need closeups of all hardware.



kathied said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I came across this bag & was wondering if it is authentic....
> http://www.threadflip.com/items/201150-tory-burch-tan-satchel
> 
> Thanks!



link takes me back to main page.



K-gateway said:


> Please help my authentic these two bags
> 
> TORY BURCH DAKOTA LARGE PEBBLED LEATHER HOBO BAG
> 
> Item number: 271134980703
> Seller ID: easyhook
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271134980703?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Robinson Satchel Black Leather Handbag Cross body Bag Pre-owned
> 
> Item number: 261239196180
> Seller ID: 123rattana-2009
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261239196180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thanks!



both are authentic.

FYI to all - my internet will be limited over the summer as I am visiting family in the Caribbean and the Wi Fi is non-existent most of the time.


----------



## amanda2396

Can someone please authenticate this purse? Thank you!


----------



## intrigue

I'm interested in this bag but the strap has no leather and is all chain? I have a similar smaller version but the strap has a leather inset. So I wasn't sure if this is older? Thanks


----------



## intrigue

Can somebody please authenticate:
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=141009167705


----------



## LAtoTPE

Please help authenticate: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321157521183
First photo is a stock photo. TIA.


----------



## filimd

Good Evening!
Kindly authenticate this please, thanks a lot!
http://instagram.com/p/bTw37ko2gj/


----------



## filimd

Also  kindly authenticate this one from the same seller, thank you very much!
http://instagram.com/p/bTvuFKo2u5/


----------



## candy115

Hello! Please help me authenticate this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item27d4853b5b

Thank you!


----------



## toryburchlove

candy115 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item27d4853b5b
> 
> Thank you!


from the leather I think it is authentic


----------



## toryburchlove

filimd said:


> Good Evening!
> Kindly authenticate this please, thanks a lot!
> http://instagram.com/p/bTw37ko2gj/


*Page Not Found*


----------



## toryburchlove

LAtoTPE said:


> Please help authenticate: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321157521183
> First photo is a stock photo. TIA.


from the pictures, the saffiano leather does not looks right. special from second closed up picture . I suspiciously  that.*
*


----------



## toryburchlove

intrigue said:


> Can somebody please authenticate:
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=141009167705


looks authentic, but seller pictures cannot zoom in , otherwise will sure more


----------



## toryburchlove

intrigue said:


> I'm interested in this bag but the strap has no leather and is all chain? I have a similar smaller version but the strap has a leather inset. So I wasn't sure if this is older? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2246258
> 
> View attachment 2246260
> 
> View attachment 2246261
> 
> View attachment 2246262
> 
> View attachment 2246263


the saffiano leather is authentic .chain and stitching looks good. I think it is past version. 
same with this one that intrigue asked authenticate  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141009167705
you can call toryburch customer support to confirm.


----------



## colk

Hi Ladies,

This is a private sale, just want to see if this bag is authentic.  Thanks a ton!

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0611.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0612.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0615.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0616.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0617.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0618.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0622.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0621.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0620.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii291/colkwong/IMG_0619.jpg


----------



## disco_mummy

Go this at a garage sale, sometimes they are a hit or miss.  (I didn't actually get it myself, my grandpa did..he's not as experienced in the bag department LOL). He only saw this symbol and assumed it was legitimate...cute.  Can someone tell me if it's a phony?


----------



## bowtie98

Can anyone please help me figure out if this is real?I have 2 days left to open a case if its not. I got it about a month ago and was told by the seller that it was authentic but as always i want that extra knowledge that its real, i know i waited some time but i was sick for a while/ and got busy. I also wasn't with the bag but im still in the frametime to return it if it's not real. I can provide more pictures if needed http://www.ebay.com/itm/200930089873
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200930089873 this is the link from the auction. I compared it to the one i saw online and it looked real but im not expert

**Please help me figure it out I would be quite greatful


----------



## Morrisly

Hello, Can someone help me to authenticate this reva clutch (50009802)?
It is from EBay
Thanks in advance if anyone could help.
Photos
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V


----------



## Morrisly

www.imm.io/1bXlk
www.imm.io/1bXsX
www.imm.io/1bXt6
www.imm.io/1bXuz
www.imm.io/1bXv3


----------



## thnguyenn

Can someone please authenticate this for me? 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=330954005935&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=59324722502
Thanks!


----------



## Morrisly

harlem_cutie said:


> It is the real deal. Enjoy!


Hello!I need ur help&#65306;&#65288;I want to know my reva clutch is fake or real..
Thanku


----------



## bowtie98

Can someone please, please, please, help me figure out if this is real? I don't have much time left to return it if it's not. It's the small dome satchel in color sand


I created a photobuck album for it http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/ebowtie98/library/Tory burch small dome bag

http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/ebowtie98/slideshow/Tory burch small dome bag

PLEASE SOMEONE GET BACK TO ME!


----------



## thnguyenn

Can you also authenticate this too? 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130940588264&index=7&nav=WATCHING&nid=70905145757
Thanks!


----------



## thnguyenn

And this:
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=261242950521&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=70905145757


----------



## harlem_cutie

bowtie98 said:


> Can anyone please help me figure out if this is real?I have 2 days left to open a case if its not. I got it about a month ago and was told by the seller that it was authentic but as always i want that extra knowledge that its real, i know i waited some time but i was sick for a while/ and got busy. I also wasn't with the bag but im still in the frametime to return it if it's not real. I can provide more pictures if needed http://www.ebay.com/itm/200930089873
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200930089873 this is the link from the auction. I compared it to the one i saw online and it looked real but im not expert
> 
> **Please help me figure it out I would be quite greatful



honestly, I wish your pics were clearer but based on what I can see this looks authentic. I have yet to see a TB bag with patent corners that is a good fake. All of seller's other TB listings were also real.



Morrisly said:


> http://www.imm.io/1bXlk
> http://www.imm.io/1bXsX
> http://www.imm.io/1bXt6
> http://www.imm.io/1bXuz
> http://www.imm.io/1bXv3



authentic.



thnguyenn said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=330954005935&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=59324722502
> Thanks!



looks ok so far but let's see the inside to confirm.


----------



## harlem_cutie

disco_mummy said:


> Go this at a garage sale, sometimes they are a hit or miss.  (I didn't actually get it myself, my grandpa did..he's not as experienced in the bag department LOL). He only saw this symbol and assumed it was legitimate...cute.  Can someone tell me if it's a phony?



so sweet of him! I have never seen this bag. I'm on a terible Wi Fi connection so all of your pics are not loading for me. If none of the hardware has TB anywhere on it then you can assume it is not authentic.


----------



## disco_mummy

harlem_cutie said:


> so sweet of him! I have never seen this bag. I'm on a terible Wi Fi connection so all of your pics are not loading for me. If none of the hardware has TB anywhere on it then you can assume it is not authentic.



Hmmmm thanks I will have to look when I'm home. If you get a better connection anytime let me know so you can see the pictures better.


----------



## Morrisly

harlem_cutie said:


> honestly, I wish your pics were clearer but based on what I can see this looks authentic. I have yet to see a TB bag with patent corners that is a good fake. All of seller's other TB listings were also real.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> looks ok so far but let's see the inside to confirm.


I m really happy.Thanku so much!!!


----------



## paupastrana

Pls help me!

Item: tory burch jelly bow flats
Listing number:
Seller: probid2010 from ebay
Link: 
Comments: it looks doubtful


----------



## colk

Hi harlem cutie, could you authentic my bag pls.  I think you miss my post 1533.  Thanks alot!http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=5694


----------



## harlem_cutie

colk said:


> Hi harlem cutie, could you authentic my bag pls.  I think you miss my post 1533.  Thanks alot!http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=5694



the engraving on the hardware is not as crisp as it should be. Saffiano looks thin as well. What color is this? A brighter blue like cobalt or navy? 

I am unsure but leaning towards fake. Hopefully toryburchlove can chime in.


----------



## harlem_cutie

disco_mummy said:


> Hmmmm thanks I will have to look when I'm home. If you get a better connection anytime let me know so you can see the pictures better.



I can see all of your pics now. Yay! I don't think this is authentic. The zipperpull is not a standard TB style and there are no signature TB markings anywhere on the bag. Is there a "made in" label anywhere inside the bag?


----------



## Jessy1

I purchased this on poshmark and just got it. I think it's auth but I can't find another one like it online. I'm pretty sure it's real leather but none of the hardware has TB on it. The inside has a made in china and the zipper is YKK, but again, Nordstroms has a black one with TB engraved on the side, this does not. The inside is blackish grey nylon but no tags beside the "china" tag. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/51d2524ae76a440b2e047bc2

Help!


----------



## s.plue

Hi I bought a Middy off of eBay. The hardware is black, is that just a past style? Thank you!


----------



## bowtie98

harlem_cutie said:


> honestly, I wish your pics were clearer but based on what I can see this looks authentic. I have yet to see a TB bag with patent corners that is a good fake. All of seller's other TB listings were also real.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> looks ok so far but let's see the inside to confirm.


Thank you! I posted another post with a photo bucket link with other pics but I'm going to post it again here. I don't know why I couldn't load more pictures and I wish I could authenticate :/ I know this must be overwhelming for you. http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/ebowtie98/library/Tory burch small dome bag


----------



## indiemindy

Hi Ladies! 
A friend is selling me her TB satchel which is hardly used for a steal of a price. She claims to have bought the item at a TB outlet in Houston. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jessy1 said:


> I purchased this on poshmark and just got it. I think it's auth but I can't find another one like it online. I'm pretty sure it's real leather but none of the hardware has TB on it. The inside has a made in china and the zipper is YKK, but again, Nordstroms has a black one with TB engraved on the side, this does not. The inside is blackish grey nylon but no tags beside the "china" tag.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/51d2524ae76a440b2e047bc2
> 
> Help!



SLGs are easily faked and really hard to authenticate. What color is the "china" tag?



s.plue said:


> Hi I bought a Middy off of eBay. The hardware is black, is that just a past style? Thank you!



need pics and a link please



bowtie98 said:


> Thank you! I posted another post with a photo bucket link with other pics but I'm going to post it again here. I don't know why I couldn't load more pictures and I wish I could authenticate :/ I know this must be overwhelming for you. http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/ebowtie98/library/Tory burch small dome bag



I believe it's authentic. Nothing in the pics is giving me a red flag.



indiemindy said:


> Hi Ladies!
> A friend is selling me her TB satchel which is hardly used for a steal of a price. She claims to have bought the item at a TB outlet in Houston. Any advice would be much appreciated!



can we see the interior and the bottom of the bag? Does this come with a mirror? Also want to see the engraving on the bag's strap connectors. Thanks!


----------



## Jessy1

The tag is orange with a black "CHINA" 

The picture is a little washed out but the color is very orange. 





Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jessy1 said:


> The tag is orange with a black "CHINA"
> 
> The picture is a little washed out but the color is very orange.
> 
> View attachment 2257171
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



this tag indicates this is from 2008-2009. The zipperpull is likely a replaced one. I'm inclined to believe it is authentic.


----------



## Jessy1

harlem_cutie said:


> this tag indicates this is from 2008-2009. The zipperpull is likely a replaced one. I'm inclined to believe it is authentic.


Thanks so much!


----------



## indiemindy

Thanks Harlem_Cutie for taking the time ... 

Here are more pics:


----------



## indiemindy

Sorry here are the other pics


----------



## harlem_cutie

indiemindy said:


> Thanks Harlem_Cutie for taking the time ...
> 
> Here are more pics:




thanks. a few more questions. Is this color luggage or a reddish? does the front of the mirror have the TB logo? I think it's authentic but just want to be sure.


----------



## indiemindy

harlem_cutie said:


> thanks. a few more questions. Is this color luggage or a reddish? does the front of the mirror have the TB logo? I think it's authentic but just want to be sure.


sorry for the crappy pics ... it was my friend who took the pics. the color is orange. and yes the front of the mirror has the tb logo by way of the gold round thingies at the top and bottom of the mirror. 

thanks so much harlem_cutie for making the time!


----------



## rubyrobin6

Hello ladies,

I was wondering whether any of you could help authenticate the Tory Burch purses I bought for my mum and aunt as a set.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...4%2FXR37VWshe%2BdzVZs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

and

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...4%2FXR37VWshe%2BdzVZs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Having looked at the photos I thought they looked authentic but having received it, it states Made in China and I'm also told by a page on eBay that Tory Burch purses do not come in boxes.

Any comments would be much appreciated. 

Many thanks,

Jane


----------



## Thuymi

Please authenticate this bag for me. Do you need more details? And which are details do you need?
Thanks alot


----------



## Yanakins

Hi! Please help me in authenticating this Tory Burch bag before I purchase! Thank you so much!


----------



## thnguyenn

Can someone please authenticate these for me?! 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221254025791&index=7&nav=WATCHING&nid=13117712318

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181173434429&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=13117712318
Thanks!


----------



## thnguyenn

Can you also please authenticate this?! 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251305580792&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=22020756925
Thanks!


----------



## Anju

Can someone authenticate this for me? I know it's the Dafina style, and I think this seller has been mentioned as good here before (I've read the whole dang thread.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19df137604

I'm going to request better pictures of the inside.

Thanks!


----------



## Tropigal3

Please authenticate this one.  Thank you!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-T...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=281137043373&


----------



## thnguyenn

Can someone also please authenticate this? 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=171076945927&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=83228508124
The last message before this does not need to be authenticate anymore (:
Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

indiemindy said:


> sorry for the crappy pics ... it was my friend who took the pics. the color is orange. and yes the front of the mirror has the tb logo by way of the gold round thingies at the top and bottom of the mirror.
> 
> thanks so much harlem_cutie for making the time!



Bags from the Robinson line are getting harder to authenticate because the fakes have gotten really good. I think it's authentic. Nothing is raising red flags for me. 



rubyrobin6 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was wondering whether any of you could help authenticate the Tory Burch purses I bought for my mum and aunt as a set.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...4%2FXR37VWshe%2BdzVZs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...4%2FXR37VWshe%2BdzVZs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Having looked at the photos I thought they looked authentic but having received it, it states Made in China and I'm also told by a page on eBay that Tory Burch purses do not come in boxes.
> 
> Any comments would be much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jane



All Tory Burch products are made in China. 

if you look through posts from maybe 2-3 weeks ago you will see that red flags were raised on this seller. I don't want to say that everything they are selling is fake but I know they were selling fake Marc Jacobs mouse flats. They also sold several TB wallets that were definite fakes because the colors were never produced.


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi Harlem_cutie,

I was talking to some folks about Tory Burch products. Here's a question I have for you, since TB is Made in China, like all factories with excess inventory, there is a possibility that those factories end up selling their extra stock. I'm in India & I know for a fact that there are factories who manufacture big brands & sell their surplus locally. I've shopped a lot from these surplus export stores as we call them, and can say for sure they are the exact same as the ones sold at the brand stores. Now they may have various reasons for being surplus, sometimes the tags are incorrect, sizing on clothing, or just simply excess. Sometimes the factories have raw material for more than the ordered number of pieces & they end up making extra pieces anyway. So all these are then sold off through the unofficial or unauthorized channels. So, when the same happens with TB products, and you are asked to authenticate, how do you say it's fake or not, simply coz it may not have the correct tag?

I guess what I'm saying or asking is, apart from the tag, how can you tell an authenticate TB from a factory TB? Or do you assume it's an excellent fake.

Just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## toryburchlove

indiemindy said:


> Hi Ladies!
> A friend is selling me her TB satchel which is hardly used for a steal of a price. She claims to have bought the item at a TB outlet in Houston. Any advice would be much appreciated!


hi
I think it is authentic for assure.


----------



## toryburchlove

bowtie98 said:


> Can someone please, please, please, help me figure out if this is real? I don't have much time left to return it if it's not. It's the small dome satchel in color sand
> 
> 
> I created a photobuck album for it http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/ebowtie98/library/Tory burch small dome bag
> 
> http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/ebowtie98/slideshow/Tory burch small dome bag
> 
> PLEASE SOMEONE GET BACK TO ME!


Jesus, do u have bigger picture, need closed up picture can tell the quality of leather.


----------



## toryburchlove

harlem_cutie said:


> the engraving on the hardware is not as crisp as it should be. Saffiano looks thin as well. What color is this? A brighter blue like cobalt or navy?
> 
> I am unsure but leaning towards fake. Hopefully toryburchlove can chime in.


well, colk, sorry this one is  fake.  do some compare with indiemindy pictures that  show authentic  tory burch Robinson bags,  the saffiano leather looks different , and the stitching, corner.  real one  is very neat, strong, and has good shape .


----------



## toryburchlove

Thuymi said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me. Do you need more details? And which are details do you need?
> Thanks alot


I think it is fake, but if you can show more closer up picture for leather, I can assure. be carefully  kelsey bag, most of fake and actually easy to tell. they no shape,  saffiano leather is poor quality,  cut  poorly finished. check the tag if  it is wrong tag.
* *


----------



## toryburchlove

be aware , tory burch handbag all is fake  from this store.  new listing lots fake tory burch bags. Seller said "Authentic! High quality! Brand New! We don't sell fake! " 
 I checked all bags, none of bag is real. 

seller : pharold-2012

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...439?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82f1659f

this Amanda hobo , check the flap , peddle leather is not event from body.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...761?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8302c431

Wrong tag.tag is suede Holland satchel .all kelsey bag is fake. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82f28a40

this one their tag said clayton classic hobo.


----------



## indiemindy

Thanks harlem_cutie for taking the time! Appreciate it.


----------



## indiemindy

toryburchlove said:


> hi
> I think it is authentic for assure.


Thanks toryburchlove! And you too harlem_cutie for taking the time ... I can breathe ... and buy ... and plan my wardrobe around my upcoming new bag  Thanks so much!


----------



## rubyrobin6

harlem_cutie said:


> Bags from the Robinson line are getting harder to authenticate because the fakes have gotten really good. I think it's authentic. Nothing is raising red flags for me.
> 
> 
> 
> All Tory Burch products are made in China.
> 
> if you look through posts from maybe 2-3 weeks ago you will see that red flags were raised on this seller. I don't want to say that everything they are selling is fake but I know they were selling fake Marc Jacobs mouse flats. They also sold several TB wallets that were definite fakes because the colors were never produced.


Thank you so much for your response, harlem_cutie.

I will be searching for info on the seller on this forum!

Do you happen to know whether TB produced such saffiano leather purses in the orange and turquoise green colour at all?

Many thanks again,

Jane


----------



## thnguyenn

Can someone please authenticate this?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=171076945927&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=83228508124


----------



## harlem_cutie

missbagwathi said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie,
> 
> I was talking to some folks about Tory Burch products. Here's a question I have for you, since TB is Made in China, like all factories with excess inventory, there is a possibility that those factories end up selling their extra stock. I'm in India & I know for a fact that there are factories who manufacture big brands & sell their surplus locally. I've shopped a lot from these surplus export stores as we call them, and can say for sure they are the exact same as the ones sold at the brand stores. Now they may have various reasons for being surplus, sometimes the tags are incorrect, sizing on clothing, or just simply excess. Sometimes the factories have raw material for more than the ordered number of pieces & they end up making extra pieces anyway. So all these are then sold off through the unofficial or unauthorized channels. So, when the same happens with TB products, and you are asked to authenticate, how do you say it's fake or not, simply coz it may not have the correct tag?
> 
> I guess what I'm saying or asking is, apart from the tag, how can you tell an authenticate TB from a factory TB? Or do you assume it's an excellent fake.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Thanks!



Tags are the last thing I look at. I also don't look at dustbags and such. Tags become a problem because no seller that is selling auth TB products is going to have incorrect tags attached. Likewise, no seller is going to have several auth TB products w/o tags. I think anything manufactured in large quantities are going to have gray market goods but that doesn't make them authentic. All of the elements need to be there for it to be authentic - style, dimensions, hardware, TB markings, etc.




rubyrobin6 said:


> Thank you so much for your response, harlem_cutie.
> 
> I will be searching for info on the seller on this forum!
> 
> Do you happen to know whether TB produced such saffiano leather purses in the orange and turquoise green colour at all?
> 
> Many thanks again,
> 
> Jane



There were two turquoise colors produced this past season - Turquoise and Tahitian Turquoise which is more blue than green. Turquoise has a navy background like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...R-/200942877193?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec920fa09

and Tahitian Turquoise has a metallic silver background like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tahitian-Tu...780?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd39c4d74 

I own Tahitian Turquoise and the "made in china" label is tucked into the wallet's back slot.

I don't believe blood orange was produced this past season.


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi Harlem_cutie,
Can you please authenticate this for me? 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=171076945927&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=83228508124
Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie,
> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=171076945927&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=83228508124
> Thanks in advance!



no experience with any 797 bags. sorry.


----------



## thnguyenn

Okay thanks Harlem_cutie!


----------



## thnguyenn

Toryburchlove, can you please help me authenticate this bag? 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=171076945927&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=83228508124
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mlr88

toryburchlove said:


> be aware , tory burch handbag all is fake  from this store.  new listing lots fake tory burch bags. Seller said "Authentic! High quality! Brand New! We don't sell fake! "
> I checked all bags, none of bag is real.
> 
> seller : pharold-2012
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...439?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82f1659f
> 
> this Amanda hobo , check the flap , peddle leather is not event from body.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...761?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8302c431
> 
> Wrong tag.tag is suede Holland satchel .all kelsey bag is fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...352?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82f28a40
> 
> this one their tag said clayton classic hobo.




Thank you! I really was watching those items until I found the Middy doesn't come with the mirror inside and their photos have the mirror inside, that was a red flag for me so I ask them to cancel the transaction, their answers was OK (they know they are selling fakes) aaarghhh


----------



## mlr88

indiemindy said:


> Thanks Harlem_Cutie for taking the time ...
> 
> Here are more pics:


indiemindy Im  99% its not the real thing, that one does not come with mirror inside, what I do I try to check them with the tory burch website to see the different looks


----------



## mlr88

Thuymi said:


> There are some detail photos of my Bag
> This is tag



Thuymi Im sorry its not authentic, that model does not come with mirror inside, trust me I double checked because I was in a similar situation with the same handbag, from seller in ebay.


----------



## disco_mummy

harlem_cutie said:


> I can see all of your pics now. Yay! I don't think this is authentic. The zipperpull is not a standard TB style and there are no signature TB markings anywhere on the bag. Is there a "made in" label anywhere inside the bag?



Sorry to get back so late about this but there is no made in label inside the bag. I have a real Tory Burch bag I bought myself from Nordstrom and I'm trying to compare the engraved symbol.


----------



## eausograce

Could you tell me if these are authentic or not? I've been searching for these everywhere, but they don't make these exact ones anymore! I'm a bit wary since there are many available and coming from Singapore. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item3cd3a94e16


----------



## indiemindy

harlem_cutie said:


> thanks. a few more questions. Is this color luggage or a reddish? does the front of the mirror have the TB logo? I think it's authentic but just want to be sure.





mlr88 said:


> indiemindy Im  99% its not the real thing, that one does not come with mirror inside, what I do I try to check them with the tory burch website to see the different looks




I'm lost 

Harlem_cutie and toryburchlove help ... any thoughts on mlr88's dissenting opinion? I checked the bag against my sisters TB Robinsons satchel (she has one in blue which we bought in TB NY store before) and hers had a mirror also. This is the same with her satchel sans the color ... Did I miss out anything? 

Thanks ladies for any help!


----------



## toryburchlove

thnguyenn said:


> Toryburchlove, can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=171076945927&index=9&nav=WATCHING&nid=83228508124
> Thanks in advance!


yes I believe it is real one. leather is great, stitching is good finished. hardware looks good to me.


----------



## toryburchlove

mlr88 said:


> Thuymi Im sorry its not authentic, that model does not come with mirror inside, trust me I double checked because I was in a similar situation with the same handbag, from seller in ebay.


Thuymi 
  absolute  fake. very  poor quality rough siffaino leather .  tag is so wrong . you know this  style is kelsey bag, right?  but the tag say :suede Holland satchel. where did you buy from ? the seller on ebay pharold-2012?  they sell same bag with this tag.  I already have  warn notice  , in this store all bag is fake.  mlr88 and Thuymi  you can  report it to eBay, in order  more victims.  don't need to check   have mirror  or without mirror,  just the leather and quality , the shape, in 2 second  by view can tell it is very fake.  oh boy
again 
 ebay seller : pharold-2012 
be aware , tory burch handbag all is fake  from this store.  new listing  lots fake tory burch bags. it is funny Seller said "Authentic! High quality! Brand  New! We don't sell fake! " . 
 I checked all bags, none of bag is real. 

seller : pharold-2012

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bur...item3a82f1659f

this Amanda hobo , check the flap , peddle leather is not event from body.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bur...item3a8302c431

Wrong tag.tag is suede Holland satchel .all kelsey bag is fake. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bur...item3a82f28a40

this one their tag said clayton classic hobo. 		

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5....ebay.com/pharold-2012?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## toryburchlove

indiemindy said:


> I'm lost
> 
> Harlem_cutie and toryburchlove help ... any thoughts on mlr88's dissenting opinion? I checked the bag against my sisters TB Robinsons satchel (she has one in blue which we bought in TB NY store before) and hers had a mirror also. This is the same with her satchel sans the color ... Did I miss out anything?
> 
> Thanks ladies for any help!


indiemindy hi , to having mirror or not have mirror isn't upon it for authenticate . old version could be come with mirror .  this is why your sister one come with mirror. tory burch revises her handbag design a  lot. Sometime to not come with mirror, sometime change lining, sometime reduce hardware . and they has Asian version as well.  Most important is the leather, stitching, hardware, shape. a fake one leather is rough. stitching is lose. I usually can tell by leather in 2 second.  Most of time  close up pictures can tell anything .


----------



## toryburchlove

indiemindy said:


> I'm lost
> 
> Harlem_cutie and toryburchlove help ... any thoughts on mlr88's dissenting opinion? I checked the bag against my sisters TB Robinsons satchel (she has one in blue which we bought in TB NY store before) and hers had a mirror also. This is the same with her satchel sans the color ... Did I miss out anything?
> 
> Thanks ladies for any help!


indiemindy

Robinson double zip use to come with mirror , version during 2011-2012. 2013 revise to not come with mirror.  This information is accurate .


----------



## toryburchlove

toryburchlove said:


> indiemindy
> 
> Robinson double zip use to come with mirror , version during 2011-2012. 2013 revise to not come with mirror.  This information is accurate .


*indiemindy*

where you bought this bag  from?  do u want to take  a picture for  whole face , front and side 
like this one, but I want fully light in the front. no shadow. 

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag34/indiemindy/IMG_0141_zps2374b40b.jpg


----------



## indiemindy

toryburchlove said:


> *indiemindy*
> 
> where you bought this bag  from?  do u want to take  a picture for  whole face , front and side
> like this one, but I want fully light in the front. no shadow.
> 
> http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag34/indiemindy/IMG_0141_zps2374b40b.jpg


Hi ToryBurchLove, 

It's my friends actually ... she is selling it to me for a fraction of a price. A good deal considering she's hardly used it. She said she bought it at a TB outlet in Houston. I checked it against my sisters Robinsons satchel and seems all the details are altogether similar. I was just caught off-guard by mlr88's dissenting opinion. 

I can take other pictures but it may take some time as I'm currently visiting an Aunt and do not have access to the bag ... But based on the pictures I've earlier provided ... do you think it's not genuine? I have until tomorrow to take my friends offer for the bag otherwise there's another buyer lined up. I am really keen on getting it especially after harlem_cutie and toryburchlove earlier positive opinions ... 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## toryburchlove

indiemindy said:


> Hi ToryBurchLove,
> 
> It's my friends actually ... she is selling it to me for a fraction of a price. A good deal considering she's hardly used it. She said she bought it at a TB outlet in Houston. I checked it against my sisters Robinsons satchel and seems all the details are altogether similar. I was just caught off-guard by mlr88's dissenting opinion.
> 
> I can take other pictures but it may take some time as I'm currently visiting an Aunt and do not have access to the bag ... But based on the pictures I've earlier provided ... do you think it's not genuine? I have until tomorrow to take my friends offer for the bag otherwise there's another buyer lined up. I am really keen on getting it especially after harlem_cutie and toryburchlove earlier positive opinions ...
> 
> Thanks ladies!


I think it is genuine, from the close leather and detail. having  mirror is ok,  past version has mirror. it can not  based on comparing http://www.toryburch.com , since the handbag on site is always latest version , version is varying. 

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/...ps2374b40b.jpg
I just want to make sure, this picture you provide is in shadow, so I cannot see  texture of whole body.


----------



## F.Awad

hey guys,

is there any distinct way to know if this robinson zip around wallet is real/fake? 
new to the brand and hoping to get some help!


----------



## thnguyenn

Thank you so much @toryburchlove!


----------



## thnguyenn

@toryburchlove does the leather of the 797 gets flimsy like after use of a few times? Even though it's like new condition?


----------



## harlem_cutie

eausograce said:


> Could you tell me if these are authentic or not? I've been searching for these everywhere, but they don't make these exact ones anymore! I'm a bit wary since there are many available and coming from Singapore.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item3cd3a94e16



everything in seller's store is fake



indiemindy said:


> I'm lost
> 
> Harlem_cutie and toryburchlove help ... any thoughts on mlr88's dissenting opinion? I checked the bag against my sisters TB Robinsons satchel (she has one in blue which we bought in TB NY store before) and hers had a mirror also. This is the same with her satchel sans the color ... Did I miss out anything?
> 
> Thanks ladies for any help!



this is authentic. Leather grain is good, stitching is perfect, interior is good and hardware matches. No red flags at all with this bag. 1st and 2nd season Middys have a mirror and are slightly larger than the current versions. Based on color, I believe you have a 2nd season.



F.Awad said:


> hey guys,
> 
> is there any distinct way to know if this robinson zip around wallet is real/fake?
> new to the brand and hoping to get some help!



I'm positive this is fake. Font on zipperpull is completely wrong and emblem placement is also incorrect. This is the seller - http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-DEAL-To...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557.


----------



## F.Awad

harlem_cutie said:


> everything in seller's store is fake
> 
> 
> 
> this is authentic. Leather grain is good, stitching is perfect, interior is good and hardware matches. No red flags at all with this bag. 1st and 2nd season Middys have a mirror and are slightly larger than the current versions. Based on color, I believe you have a 2nd season.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm positive this is fake. Font on zipperpull is completely wrong and emblem placement is also incorrect. This is the seller - http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-DEAL-To...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557.



thank you for the help! I had a feeling. =)


----------



## indiemindy

harlem_cutie said:


> this is authentic. Leather grain is good, stitching is perfect, interior is good and hardware matches. No red flags at all with this bag. 1st and 2nd season Middys have a mirror and are slightly larger than the current versions. Based on color, I believe you have a 2nd season.




Thanks a lot harlem_cutie and toryburchlove for settling 'me-nerves'.

I asked my friend for more pics and below are what she sent me. 

Just to reiterate though that this isn't a brand new bag. She's used it a couple of times and this was bought around 3 years ago by her .. 

Again appreciate all the time and help ladies!


----------



## fashionadikt

Hello! I am so sure this is fake, but would like to be 100% before I report it. The seller also lists an "inpsired" TB set. I asked if she had proof of purchase and she told me not to worry, it's not fake!!! Where can I report this item if it is fake to make sure it gets pulled? EBay will sometimes let things slide.....
Thanks so much!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251307583821&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## toryburchlove

indiemindy said:


> Thanks a lot harlem_cutie and toryburchlove for settling 'me-nerves'.
> 
> I asked my friend for more pics and below are what she sent me.
> 
> Just to reiterate though that this isn't a brand new bag. She's used it a couple of times and this was bought around 3 years ago by her ..
> 
> Again appreciate all the time and help ladies!


look great


----------



## toryburchlove

Learning how to inspect Tory Burch handbags the Kelsey collection

I post some  pictures for  real KELSEY Clutch bought from toryburch.com sale, and some pictures for fake Kelsey bag. Do some compare  learn how to inspect it.   though both is  different style , but all bag in the Kelsey  collection use same type of leather and  same the way by cut . check the real one , learn how to inspect  leather verity authentic Tory Burch Kelsey collection .

 Remember the tag shall be match the style and color.  how to find out? in the tag there is style number / color and name of item,  go to Google,
 for example for this Kelsey Clutch, type : 11139779 Kelsey Clutch  
 ( don't need words " Tory Burch", otherwise too many results).
for the fake bag, try type "  22109814 suede Holland satchel" or "suede Holland satchel". you can easy to  find out , this is not the one .

Real one : (click Zoom In)
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w591/toryburchlove/IMG_1516b_zps10cc265c.jpg
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w591/toryburchlove/IMG_1517_zps43d678e0.jpg
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w591/toryburchlove/IMG_1508b_zps27e121b9.jpg
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w591/toryburchlove/IMG_1518b_zps650bc40d.jpg

Fake one :  ( *Thuymi , hope you don't mind use your picture as sample )*
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p...psc198520a.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p...ps00cb246c.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p...ps61f8d830.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p...psc212b937.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p...ps0a6b4d84.jpg


----------



## indiemindy

toryburchlove said:


> look great



Ya-Hoooooooo!

Thanks ToryBurchLove!!


----------



## toryburchlove

thnguyenn said:


> @toryburchlove does the leather of the 797 gets flimsy like after use of a few times? Even though it's like new condition?


discuss the quality  you can try here , it might get more information.
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/tory-burch-quality-728972.html"


----------



## thnguyenn

Thank you @toryburchlove!


----------



## jingabingabeans

Hey guys!  This is NOT a selling thread but these are the only pics I have right now, from the Platos Closet website.  Im going to go tomorrow to the store to check out some of the designer bags that they have and Im sure there selection is riddled with fakes.  These are a few of the TB items they have put on their facebook page.  Is there any way to tell if the ones in the photos are real or not?  I think Im just going to have to go and buy the bags, take detailed pics to post, and then return the fakes.  They have some crazy prices if these are real!  Any help would be greatly appreciated =)  Thanks!!

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/992916_505077626228660_688138218_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/946619_504349682968121_1656590345_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1016234_504276296308793_240360969_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/969945_504272859642470_731125046_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546845_504217152981374_668252592_n.jpg


----------



## zeca

Hi could somebody authenticate this shoes!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310695417024

 Thnx!


----------



## bowtie98

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221255031787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


Hello ladies, I just saw this on ebay and was maybe thinking about getting it. is it real?


----------



## bowtie98

toryburchlove said:


> Jesus, do u have bigger picture, need closed up picture can tell the quality of leather.


I uploaded more but its it was confirmed authentic thank you for taking the time to look at it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jingabingabeans said:


> Hey guys!  This is NOT a selling thread but these are the only pics I have right now, from the Platos Closet website.  Im going to go tomorrow to the store to check out some of the designer bags that they have and Im sure there selection is riddled with fakes.  These are a few of the TB items they have put on their facebook page.  Is there any way to tell if the ones in the photos are real or not?  I think Im just going to have to go and buy the bags, take detailed pics to post, and then return the fakes.  They have some crazy prices if these are real!  Any help would be greatly appreciated =)  Thanks!!
> 
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/992916_505077626228660_688138218_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/946619_504349682968121_1656590345_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1016234_504276296308793_240360969_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/969945_504272859642470_731125046_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546845_504217152981374_668252592_n.jpg



definitely need more pics.



zeca said:


> Hi could somebody authenticate this shoes!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310695417024
> 
> Thnx!



looks good but need to see a closeup of the TB emblem on the interior as well as sizing info by the toe.



bowtie98 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221255031787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I just saw this on ebay and was maybe thinking about getting it. is it real?



is the chain gunmetal or silver? Need closeup of the interior, inside TB emblem and a pic of any "made in" tag. Thanks!


----------



## Trang Tham

i need to post a bag


----------



## Trang Tham

hi


----------



## Trang Tham

this website is very confusing


----------



## Trang Tham

can i post to authenticate a bag now?  please


----------



## WCHS2013

Hi, I was wondering if someone could please authenticate these shoes for me?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26124510653...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

WCHS2013 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could please authenticate these shoes for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26124510653...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Thank you!



everything in seller's store is fake.


----------



## WCHS2013

Thank you for your help! That is what I suspected.


----------



## Blingy

Hi

Would appreciate your help to authenticate these shoes, I've won the bid and wants to confirm before making payment:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-P...vip=true&rt=nc



http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-W...vip=true&rt=nc

Tia!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Blingy said:


> Hi
> 
> Would appreciate your help to authenticate these shoes, I've won the bid and wants to confirm before making payment:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-P...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-W...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Tia!



both links are giving errors


----------



## toryburchlove

Be aware anything about tory burch bag   is fake eBay  Seller  ID  speidel4545.   

Post Tory Burch bag Lots many sell . none of tory burch bag is real.
Use same stock pictures with previously seller" pharold-2012"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3384023f76

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Tory-B...156?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3384024ffc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Tory-B...478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3384027c36

other one obviously fake 

Seller ID :tim-each

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Robi...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item20d598512d


----------



## Blingy

harlem_cutie said:


> both links are giving errors



Hi

Sorry, pls use the following:

1)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...Klk0x38nMYoSVrPNFFYa8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

2)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...Klk0x38nMYoSVrPNFFYa8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Blingy said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry, pls use the following:
> 
> 1)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...Klk0x38nMYoSVrPNFFYa8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 2)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...Klk0x38nMYoSVrPNFFYa8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks for your help!



1) cannot authenticate any flip flops sorry.
2) Need to see the interior and sizing info. I have never seen this pattern before. The side seams give me pause as Revas are only supposed to have the back seam but this is different pieces of leather so maybe that's why.


----------



## wafflebees

Hi! I was wondering if someone could authenticate this bag for me? I actually already bought it (on impulse..) and now I'm not so sure it's authentic. She listed it as a robinson SPECTATOR but i believe she meant to put just robinson middy satchel. The stitching/trimming it def. not spectator but it seems like it looks like the regular robinson middys. Thank you soo much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309360980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## wafflebees

Oops I accidently posted same message twice, sorry xx


----------



## harlem_cutie

wafflebees said:


> Hi! I was wondering if someone could authenticate this bag for me? I actually already bought it (on impulse..) and now I'm not so sure it's authentic. She listed it as a robinson SPECTATOR but i believe she meant to put just robinson middy satchel. The stitching/trimming it def. not spectator but it seems like it looks like the regular robinson middys. Thank you soo much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251309360980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648



Not a spectator. Will need to see pics of all hardware such as zipperpulls and mirror. Also need to see bottom of bag and a pic of any "made in" labels. Ask the seller if she knows the official TB color name.


----------



## Blingy

harlem_cutie said:


> 1) cannot authenticate any flip flops sorry.
> 2) Need to see the interior and sizing info. I have never seen this pattern before. The side seams give me pause as Revas are only supposed to have the back seam but this is different pieces of leather so maybe that's why.





Hi 

I've requested for pic of the interior from the seller, about the size the seller only mentioned is 7M, hope this helps


----------



## harlem_cutie

Blingy said:


> Hi
> 
> I've requested for pic of the interior from the seller, about the size the seller only mentioned is 7M, hope this helps



looks good so far - soles are correct and emblem is clear. I can't give a definitive authentication unless I see the size but these aren't raising any red flags for me. These are the Lee Lee style -http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-leelee-colorblock-flat/3036605


----------



## In2themystik2

I am looking at eventually getting the tory burch Robinson zip tote in black for work and such, but I have been reading over this thread and trying to research a bit and I can't quite tell what to look for to tell if its authentic or not, a they all look pretty similar to me in pictures. 

Can someone help by authenticating these and maybe say how you can tell if they are/aren't authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Gorgeous-575-/121149283411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c350f5c53

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171081549903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!!


----------



## toryburchlove

In2themystik2 said:


> I am looking at eventually getting the tory burch Robinson zip tote in black for work and such, but I have been reading over this thread and trying to research a bit and I can't quite tell what to look for to tell if its authentic or not, a they all look pretty similar to me in pictures.
> 
> Can someone help by authenticating these and maybe say how you can tell if they are/aren't authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Gorgeous-575-/121149283411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c350f5c53
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171081549903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c350f5c53
this one for seller ttgordon1 looks authentic to me

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d5413ded

 from32you1 this one,  store selling tory burch all  bag is fake. you could report it avoid more victims.


----------



## harlem_cutie

In2themystik2 said:


> I am looking at eventually getting the tory burch Robinson zip tote in black for work and such, but I have been reading over this thread and trying to research a bit and I can't quite tell what to look for to tell if its authentic or not, a they all look pretty similar to me in pictures.
> 
> Can someone help by authenticating these and maybe say how you can tell if they are/aren't authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c350f5c53
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171081549903?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!!



I agree with toryburchlove. 1st one real. 2nd one fake. I had previously authenticated a bag from the second seller on the condition they agree to provide a refund if it was deemed inauthentic when received. The buyer returned the bag because all of the hardware and color of bag was off when received.

Unfortunately, there is no quick way to tell real from fake. Easy red flags are colors and styles that were never produced and multiple new items without tags. Shipping directly from China is also a red flag. Don't be afraid to ask seller for more pics. Those with nothing to hide usually have no problems with the request. It is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## toryburchlove

toryburchlove said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c350f5c53
> this one for seller ttgordon1 looks authentic to me
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d5413ded
> 
> from32you1 this one,  store selling tory burch all  bag is fake. you could report it avoid more victims.


For any tory burch bag made by Saffiano leather, please check saffiano leather closer, if looks rough, texture line is obviously and strong, it is fake. post here double confirm.
the real one , saffiano leather is softer, the texture Line  is smoothy , until look very close then you can find the saffiano texture. a real one price over $300-$450 on eBay.
 Good luck


----------



## Blingy

harlem_cutie said:


> looks good so far - soles are correct and emblem is clear. I can't give a definitive authentication unless I see the size but these aren't raising any red flags for me. These are the Lee Lee style -http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-leelee-colorblock-flat/3036605




Thanks so much harlem_cutie! The seller actually proudly says that this  interior pic of the shoe will confirm it's authenticity. At least I can pay and wear the shoe with peace of mind now


----------



## In2themystik2

toryburchlove said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...411?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c350f5c53
> this one for seller ttgordon1 looks authentic to me
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d5413ded
> 
> from32you1 this one,  store selling tory burch all  bag is fake. you could report it avoid more victims.






harlem_cutie said:


> I agree with toryburchlove. 1st one real. 2nd one fake. I had previously authenticated a bag from the second seller on the condition they agree to provide a refund if it was deemed inauthentic when received. The buyer returned the bag because all of the hardware and color of bag was off when received.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no quick way to tell real from fake. Easy red flags are colors and styles that were never produced and multiple new items without tags. Shipping directly from China is also a red flag. Don't be afraid to ask seller for more pics. Those with nothing to hide usually have no problems with the request. It is better to be safe than sorry.





toryburchlove said:


> For any tory burch bag made by Saffiano leather, please check saffiano leather closer, if looks rough, texture line is obviously and strong, it is fake. post here double confirm.
> the real one , saffiano leather is softer, the texture Line  is smoothy , until look very close then you can find the saffiano texture. a real one price over $300-$450 on eBay.
> Good luck



Thanks all for your feedback!  It is much appreciated!  I went ahead and bidder on the first Robinson tote with the patent corners/accents and I won!  So I guess "eventually" planning on buying one of these is now.  Lol  

The seller allows returns, so when it arrives, I will take some more photos with detail and post here, just to double check. What should I take photos of to help you guys with authenticating?  Zipper pulls, leather, corners, bottom, inside, etc.?

Thanks again!


----------



## In2themystik2

I've just noticed something about the bag I bid on and won...  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Gorgeous-575-/121149283411?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=WwSsomGm0kJLQh2xZuxUiV2PwjQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

It looks like this is the one with patent corners to me... Is that how it looks to you guys?  Which is this one and this style number... Different from the style number referenced by the seller. 

http://www.toryburch.com/Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote/11139728,default,pd.html?dwvar_11139728_color=001&start=14&cgid=handbags-the-robinson-collection

What I have noticed though, is that the one pictured on the TB site with the patent corners looks like it has silver or pewter hardware, but the one in the listing I posted has gold hardware.  Did they ever make the one with patent corners with gold hardware?  Or does this mean it's fake?

ETA: well, I also just found this Saks link and the hardware looks gold on the black one: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446563289&CAWELAID=1929314865&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001

Also saw gold hardware on the patent bag on neiman marcus website.  I think I am losing my mind and worrying too much right now!  LOL


----------



## toryburchlove

In2themystik2 said:


> I've just noticed something about the bag I bid on and won...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Gorgeous-575-/121149283411?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=WwSsomGm0kJLQh2xZuxUiV2PwjQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> It looks like this is the one with patent corners to me... Is that how it looks to you guys?  Which is this one and this style number... Different from the style number referenced by the seller.
> 
> http://www.toryburch.com/Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote/11139728,default,pd.html?dwvar_11139728_color=001&start=14&cgid=handbags-the-robinson-collection
> 
> What I have noticed though, is that the one pictured on the TB site with the patent corners looks like it has silver or pewter hardware, but the one in the listing I posted has gold hardware.  Did they ever make the one with patent corners with gold hardware?  Or does this mean it's fake?
> 
> ETA: well, I also just found this Saks link and the hardware looks gold on the black one: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446563289&CAWELAID=1929314865&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001
> 
> Also saw gold hardware on the patent bag on neiman marcus website.  I think I am losing my mind and worrying too much right now!  LOL


All Tory burch double zip tote  bag with gold hardware isn't it ? I never saw with Slive hardware. I think it just the light cause that looks sliver but actual gold hardware.  if you worry , maybe  you shall phone Tory burch  customer support confirm the one show on their site it is gold or sliver.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I believe only Parisian Blue Robinson has silver hardware. All others are gold.


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

Hello girls, I'm the seller 'from32you' and my bags are authentic! I personally purchase bags from Tory Burch website and compare each single bag myself. That's why I was concerning about this authentication on here, coz the photos can't tell everything, the side lighting will makes the texture appear more. The colors change too. It's a nice and authentic bag!


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

And where you get the information that buyer returned a bag, I only got one returns because I described the hardware as silver but its slightly gold, and the bag is from Rebecca minkoff. and I took full responsibility for my misleading description. But this one is authentic Tory Burch bag. And yes, Tory burch start their variation on hardware now, they have silver hardware now. And they changed their hardware design from SS13, now has curly corner on handle hardware. The previous version has shape corners.


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

It's the same bag but looks super different from what I show on the listing.is it my fault to sharp the photos? Besides saffiano leather could be firm or soft, depends how they tan it and the thickness of the leather, good saffiano leather should be firm and textured, coz they are putting a specialized paint on top of the leather, more they put on the leather will give more strength to the leather, Tory burch was using a softer saffiano leather for a while in earlier this year, but the soft leather can't keep the shape of the Robinsons. Then they changed back the the firm one. And the 'new' saffiano is not the 'good leather' in traditional definition, coz it's second layer cowhide, which means without a certain amount of paints, they are not going to have the same strength as first layer leather. and paints will stop the 'breath of leather' that's why I don't like prada's stuff, they are using material like Tory burch but charging much more that they should...that's off the topic. But anyway, firm its a good quality, and all the Robinsons should be firm, otherwise they will lose their shape.


----------



## missbagwathi

Thanks Harlem_cutie for the previous explanation to my query. Also I looked at a friend's perfect looking TB Robinson Dome Satchel but the logo was stitched on. It has all the right markers save that. Is that a fake then? Either ways, the quality is just the same & I couldn't tell any better if it weren't for the stitched logo. I've asked her to post here but she said she didn't care for it since she loved her bag. And in India, none's the wiser.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shopaholic_yuki said:


> And where you get the information that buyer returned a bag, I only got one returns because I described the hardware as silver but its slightly gold, and the bag is from Rebecca minkoff. and I took full responsibility for my misleading description. But this one is authentic Tory Burch bag. And yes, Tory burch start their variation on hardware now, they have silver hardware now. And they changed their hardware design from SS13, now has curly corner on handle hardware. The previous version has shape corners.


 
I got a PM from a member saying they were returning the bag for the reasons listed. I asked them to post the bag with pics here and did not see the post. I deleted the message but it was from a week or two ago. The second bag was deemed fake because of the leather. The pics make it look rough and bumpy. Saffiano is crosshatch but smooth. Why don't you post the closeup pics here so we can settle this? 

Just a general observation, TB quality is really falling off. There are some bags from last season, particularly the Amanda line that would be harder to authenticate because the quality is awful. There were a ton of turquoise Amanda bags at the recent sample sale with mixed grain leather that were not selling. Front of the bag was flat leather but the back and bottom were pebbled leather. If I didn't see these and hold them myself at the ss I would say they were fake. They were selling for $295.

Eta: my hardware note was for all bags up to Fall 2012.


----------



## harlem_cutie

missbagwathi said:


> Thanks Harlem_cutie for the previous explanation to my query. Also I looked at a friend's perfect looking TB Robinson Dome Satchel but the logo was stitched on. It has all the right markers save that. Is that a fake then? Either ways, the quality is just the same & I couldn't tell any better if it weren't for the stitched logo. I've asked her to post here but she said she didn't care for it since she loved her bag. And in India, none's the wiser.



All Robinsons that im aware of have hardware emblem, even samples. Would need to see a pic to confirm.


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

harlem_cutie said:


> I got a PM from a member saying they were returning the bag for the reasons listed. I asked them to post the bag with pics here and did not see the post. I deleted the message but it was from a week or two ago. The second bag was deemed fake because of the leather. The pics make it look rough and bumpy. Saffiano is crosshatch but smooth. Why don't you post the closeup pics here so we can settle this?
> 
> Just a general observation, TB quality is really falling off. There are some bags from last season, particularly the Amanda line that would be harder to authenticate because the quality is awful. There were a ton of turquoise Amanda bags at the recent sample sale with mixed grain leather that were not selling. Front of the bag was flat leather but the back and bottom were pebbled leather. If I didn't see these and hold them myself at the ss I would say they were fake. They were selling for $295.
> 
> Eta: my hardware note was for all bags up to Fall 2012.



Thank you for your reply and give me a chance to clean myself. Here are some photos of the leather base on different lightings, you can see the differences.the first one is indoor without any additional lightings, second is a back light with side light, and the third one is what will happen if I use HDR, fourth is facing to sunlight. They all looks really different. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






From my experience, the best way to authenticate a bag is not base on the materials. Coz even Tory Burch says saffiano leather is Italian leather, they still will manufacture them in China, it might be a Italian technology, but they are not going to import the leather from Italy and ship to China to make bags. Think about how many bag they are selling, even if they kill all the cows in Italy still won't satisfy the huge demands.and if ppl want to fake a bag, leather is the easiest thing to fake. And the difference between fake and real will base on 'how the make the bag'. Then it will come to hardware, stitches, details. But since Tory Burch is losing control of their quality of the products. It's hard to authenticate on a bag base on those information. Im not sure about Amanda, the last time I hold a Amanda in hand was in the winter, so not sure about the quality and the changes now. But the new Reva is really falling, some shoes the shape are twisted, and the stitches are thinner than before too. And they are constantly changing their designs, which make it harder to authenticate them...I mean, as a seller, I'm not the best person to say 'how to authenticate', but since i have more chances to touch more Tory Burch products. I just want to share my experience too. And I do carefully scan all my items. And I accept returns no matter what is the reason, it's hard to authenticate a Tory Burch bag, and women are hard to please, so I'm not going to give a hard time to my buyer or myself.


----------



## toryburchlove

shopaholic_yuki said:


> Thank you for your reply and give me a chance to clean myself. Here are some photos of the leather base on different lightings, you can see the differences.the first one is indoor without any additional lightings, second is a back light with side light, and the third one is what will happen if I use HDR, fourth is facing to sunlight. They all looks really different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274761
> View attachment 2274762
> View attachment 2274763
> View attachment 2274764
> 
> From my experience, the best way to authenticate a bag is not base on the materials. Coz even Tory Burch says saffiano leather is Italian leather, they still will manufacture them in China, it might be a Italian technology, but they are not going to import the leather from Italy and ship to China to make bags. Think about how many bag they are selling, even if they kill all the cows in Italy still won't satisfy the huge demands.and if ppl want to fake a bag, leather is the easiest thing to fake. And the difference between fake and real will base on 'how the make the bag'. Then it will come to hardware, stitches, details. But since Tory Burch is losing control of their quality of the products. It's hard to authenticate on a bag base on those information. Im not sure about Amanda, the last time I hold a Amanda in hand was in the winter, so not sure about the quality and the changes now. But the new Reva is really falling, some shoes the shape are twisted, and the stitches are thinner than before too. And they are constantly changing their designs, which make it harder to authenticate them...I mean, as a seller, I'm not the best person to say 'how to authenticate', but since i have more chances to touch more Tory Burch products. I just want to share my experience too. And I do carefully scan all my items. And I accept returns no matter what is the reason, it's hard to authenticate a Tory Burch bag, and women are hard to please, so I'm not going to give a hard time to my buyer or myself.


to me, I  will not believe it is an authentic tory burch bag.   The leather is thinner obviously , stitching poor finished, texture is so rough.  a real one , doesn't matter the light, it still smooth, the saffiano  texture is very slight, from  the picture post here , the texture is very obviously can see it right away.the edge and stitching doesnot looks strong and rich.  Tory burch handbag doesnot in perfect quality but her bag still  great quality control .it won't worse like that . I saw this bag last auction sold $275. I am not sure how much  bought originally .  Robinson  double zip tote $595. eBay market $350-$450 ,  sold by $275?  I saw many  fake Robinson double zip tote bag, and this bag exactly looks same with them.


----------



## toryburchlove

shopaholic_yuki said:


> Thank you for your reply and give me a chance to clean myself. Here are some photos of the leather base on different lightings, you can see the differences.the first one is indoor without any additional lightings, second is a back light with side light, and the third one is what will happen if I use HDR, fourth is facing to sunlight. They all looks really different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274761
> View attachment 2274762
> View attachment 2274763
> View attachment 2274764
> 
> From my experience, the best way to authenticate a bag is not base on the materials. Coz even Tory Burch says saffiano leather is Italian leather, they still will manufacture them in China, it might be a Italian technology, but they are not going to import the leather from Italy and ship to China to make bags. Think about how many bag they are selling, even if they kill all the cows in Italy still won't satisfy the huge demands.and if ppl want to fake a bag, leather is the easiest thing to fake. And the difference between fake and real will base on 'how the make the bag'. Then it will come to hardware, stitches, details. But since Tory Burch is losing control of their quality of the products. It's hard to authenticate on a bag base on those information. Im not sure about Amanda, the last time I hold a Amanda in hand was in the winter, so not sure about the quality and the changes now. But the new Reva is really falling, some shoes the shape are twisted, and the stitches are thinner than before too. And they are constantly changing their designs, which make it harder to authenticate them...I mean, as a seller, I'm not the best person to say 'how to authenticate', but since i have more chances to touch more Tory Burch products. I just want to share my experience too. And I do carefully scan all my items. And I accept returns no matter what is the reason, it's hard to authenticate a Tory Burch bag, and women are hard to please, so I'm not going to give a hard time to my buyer or myself.


close up and clearly picture can help most . check 3, 4, 6 pictures. 3rd picture  close up picture can find saffiano leather  low quality with rough saffiano texture. 4rd picture can see the handle hook with hardware, The leather in the hook is thinner, the stitching is loser and poor finished. real one  the stitching is stronger. 6rd picture full body view , it can see the sense, this bag doesn't right to authentic.


----------



## toryburchlove

harlem_cutie said:


> I got a PM from a member saying they were returning the bag for the reasons listed. I asked them to post the bag with pics here and did not see the post. I deleted the message but it was from a week or two ago. The second bag was deemed fake because of the leather. The pics make it look rough and bumpy. Saffiano is crosshatch but smooth. Why don't you post the closeup pics here so we can settle this?
> 
> Just a general observation, TB quality is really falling off. There are some bags from last season, particularly the Amanda line that would be harder to authenticate because the quality is awful. There were a ton of turquoise Amanda bags at the recent sample sale with mixed grain leather that were not selling. Front of the bag was flat leather but the back and bottom were pebbled leather. If I didn't see these and hold them myself at the ss I would say they were fake. They were selling for $295.
> 
> Eta: my hardware note was for all bags up to Fall 2012.


checking out those link auction, this is for real tory burch  saffiano leather, doesn't matter the light,zoom in  for saffiano leather.  that is what I said the texture smooth or rough. we can see from the picture.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd35c63e6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...096?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2329d6e340


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

toryburchlove said:


> checking out those link auction, this is for real tory burch  saffiano leather, doesn't matter the light,zoom in  for saffiano leather.  that is what I said the texture smooth or rough. we can see from the picture.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd35c63e6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...096?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2329d6e340






May I ask you how can't you tell a leather is thin or thick by photo? The bag is standing by itself in a good shape, and you say the leather is to thin? and when you say a smooth do you mean oily? Check the photos, it's a black Tory Burch from this winter. It's smooth and oily, but it's not as sturdy as 2012 version


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

toryburchlove said:


> checking out those link auction, this is for real tory burch  saffiano leather, doesn't matter the light,zoom in  for saffiano leather.  that is what I said the texture smooth or rough. we can see from the picture.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd35c63e6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...096?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2329d6e340






so recording to you, the red one has rich stitches, and the blue one has poor stitches, could you tell me the difference? do you know the thread difference? The space difference? What make the stitches so different? 
and $575 is 'maximum suggest retail price', and Tory Burch web was just selling orange Robinsons for $300 in the Independence Day. And of course they are not going to lose money on sells, so just think about it, how much a bag will cost to manufacture it? Without all the extra fees, how much a bag will cost?


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

toryburchlove said:


> close up and clearly picture can help most . check 3, 4, 6 pictures. 3rd picture  close up picture can find saffiano leather  low quality with rough saffiano texture. 4rd picture can see the handle hook with hardware, The leather in the hook is thinner, the stitching is loser and poor finished. real one  the stitching is stronger. 6rd picture full body view , it can see the sense, this bag doesn't right to authentic.



I'm done arguing here, the stitches on the bag is like the photo, when you say 'lose and poor finished' I don't know where to look at, and there do have fake Tory Burch handbags, but mine are definitely real, which I know you don't believe. But I'm not going to expose all the details in manufacture area. so you can say its poor quality, poor stitches, poor leather, whatever. Enjoy!


----------



## harlem_cutie

This is why I say authenticating Robinsons is so hard. Saffiano leather that is poorer quality is easier to duplicate. Take a look at all of the MK fakes flooding eBay. Honestly, some of these bags can only be authenticated definitively by seeing them in person. The weight of the bags and wallets give it away as the fakes tend to be significantly lighter.

I've attached a pic of my wallet in Tahitian Turquoise that I bought in May. The leather texture matches the black and red bags. It is the navy bag that is standing out. At this point it is really hard to tell. I can't say whether it is fake or real. The only thing raising a red flag for me is the leather. Hardware and finishing look fine to me.

shopaholic_yuki - what is the official color of the blue bag? If you have any receipts or tags I would post them in the auction to put your buyer at ease and help defend with any Paypal claims.

I've seen Robinson Double Zip go as low as around $280 but they all have been seasonal colors. I don't really follow TB prices though as they tend to be all over the place.


----------



## daisygrl

I usually hang out in LV forum, so I am not sure what the rules are here for authentication, but I have just bought one Tory Burch purse in Nordstrom Rack and was wondering whether you can authenticate it for me (price was too good.) The stitching of the hem on the back (one of the close up pic) was a bit cricket. I do not have the actual link (since it was not bought from ebay) only pictures.


----------



## harlem_cutie

daisygrl said:


> I usually hang out in LV forum, so I am not sure what the rules are here for authentication, but I have just bought one Tory Burch purse in Nordstrom Rack and was wondering whether you can authenticate it for me (price was too good.) The stitching of the hem on the back (one of the close up pic) was a bit cricket. I do not have the actual link (since it was not bought from ebay) only pictures.



is there a tag? what is the color? Looks like Strawberry to me. does the bag have feet?


----------



## daisygrl

Yes, it has feet and the only tag I found is the plastic one that says "Made in China." And you are correct, it is Strawberry color. What bothers me is the cricket stitching (or adding on the hem.) I am unsure whether it is normal for Tory. Thank you! Here are some additional pics:


----------



## harlem_cutie

daisygrl said:


> Yes, it has feet and the only tag I found is the plastic one that says "Made in China." And you are correct, it is Strawberry color. What bothers me is the cricket stitching (or adding on the hem.) I am unsure whether it is normal for Tory. Thank you! Here are some additional pics:



It's authentic. TB has numerous QC issues lately among them crooked stitching, uneven finishing and faulty hardware. We have a thread in the forum discussing this. Take a peek if you can. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## daisygrl

Thank you, harlem_cutie, for the assistance and authentication! Appreciated. I love the bag (and its price) and would hate to return it due to the authenticity issue.


----------



## toryburchlove

shopaholic_yuki said:


> View attachment 2276170
> View attachment 2276172
> 
> so recording to you, the red one has rich stitches, and the blue one has poor stitches, could you tell me the difference? do you know the thread difference? The space difference? What make the stitches so different?
> and $575 is 'maximum suggest retail price', and Tory Burch web was just selling orange Robinsons for $300 in the Independence Day. And of course they are not going to lose money on sells, so just think about it, how much a bag will cost to manufacture it? Without all the extra fees, how much a bag will cost?


looks similar, but  to me,  I positive that the Robinson double zip blue bag post  here is not authentic, for most of  expert who has experienced they can tell for authentic saffiano leather.

 In two picture, the red one, the saffiano little drop dot in the texture, the dot drop in the texture is smooth, mellow and full. the little dot is very small.  the blue one , it is rough, it reflex light obviously , why? there is  blend leather. it  mixed  plastic or other, different level of leather.  real good leather  is different when reflex.it has shallow, it is not bright like that. yes those is very detail ,  only expert can tell.  The manufacture press the leather make the texture, so become saffiano leather .  The fake one, the texture, the little dot drop, it is doubel size bigger because leather is hard, the quality is not smooth. this is why they need to press harder to make the trace deep and the drop bigger.

the little drop   texture in blue Robinson double size is bigger . the edge in the blue is weak.  That is actually very obviously .



If new to toryburch bag , suggest that seller learn and confirm it is authentic bag then  sell the bag. your supplier can fool your around.

for the blue wallet, the leather is rich, the texture trace is smooth.


----------



## toryburchlove

daisygrl said:


> I usually hang out in LV forum, so I am not sure what the rules are here for authentication, but I have just bought one Tory Burch purse in Nordstrom Rack and was wondering whether you can authenticate it for me (price was too good.) The stitching of the hem on the back (one of the close up pic) was a bit cricket. I do not have the actual link (since it was not bought from ebay) only pictures.


it is authentic.leather can tell smooth soft by picture,  the detail looks great.


----------



## toryburchlove

shopaholic_yuki said:


> View attachment 2276154
> View attachment 2276155
> 
> May I ask you how can't you tell a leather is thin or thick by photo? The bag is standing by itself in a good shape, and you say the leather is to thin? and when you say a smooth do you mean oily? Check the photos, it's a black Tory Burch from this winter. It's smooth and oily, but it's not as sturdy as 2012 version


for this black, the first picture ,3 rd picture looks good. 2 and 4rd picture looks not good. the "white line" can see it, it because leather is not rich, in second level. 

I am done with  authenticate for this , that is obviously fake one. 

I hope the information  help ladies. and seller need to be carefully  know the bag before you sell.


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

toryburchlove said:


> for this black, the first picture ,3 rd picture looks good. 2 and 4rd picture looks not good. the "white line" can see it, it because leather is not rich, in second level.
> 
> I am done with  authenticate for this , that is obviously fake one.
> 
> I hope the information  help ladies. and seller need to be carefully  know the bag before you sell.



So may I ask you, if you have any knowledge about the process of making leather, all the textures that not belong to the leather itself are paints, which is one form of plastic. and only second layer leather or damaged first layer leather will be processed in that way. Generally speaking, all Robinsons are using second layer leathers. 
I'm new selling on Ebay, but I'm working in the fashion industry for over 5 years. I wonder who authorize you to authenticate stuff, what's your qualification? What makes you an expert to authenticate bags? If you are only buyer and volunteer, how many bags do you own?
and since Tory Burch changes their leather every season, do you know all the leathers they are using on Robinsons?  Usually I respect what authenticator says on purseforum. But since Toryburchlove you are newly registered in June 2013, with not many posts but doing authentication for all the bags, please show me your qualification, then I will trust the words you said. 

to harlem_cutie, I respect your opinion, and I'm sure you only authenticate the bags you are familiar with, but for the buyers' benefits,  and for sellers' sake, please know your people who are doing the job. Otherwise it might bring serious problems to the forum.


----------



## Lkc04

Can someone tell me what they think of these. Real or fake?


----------



## Lkc04

Here is another photo


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

The first one is from Tory Burch website, the newest version of Robinson
The second one is from 2012, I have it in hand.
The third one is from 2013 winter. I have it in hand. (hardware is different too)
they changed the leather back to the oldest version, why? from the comparison of two bags putting together, it's not hard to tell, the soft one couldn't keep the shape firm and steady. and the best thing about Robinson is their shape, even without any stuff inside, it will still looks pretty.
Amanda line uses better leather, the first layer leather, but without extra stuff, it's hard to tell it's design.

and the blue one is manufactured in the same time as the 2012 black one. they have exact same leather just different color. and they don't sell the blue one on the website anymore, which I wasn't paying attention to the name of the color earlier, now I have no idea about the name of the color.

It's a good place to help the buyers, but I'm hoping authenticator have the knowledge about what you are saying...as a small seller, it will really put me in trouble, which since I just start to sell on ebay part-timely. now I'm spending extra time doing extra stuff...it wasn't my intention to argue in here.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shopaholic_yuki said:


> So may I ask you, if you have any knowledge about the process of making leather, all the textures that not belong to the leather itself are paints, which is one form of plastic. and only second layer leather or damaged first layer leather will be processed in that way. Generally speaking, all Robinsons are using second layer leathers.
> I'm new selling on Ebay, but I'm working in the fashion industry for over 5 years. I wonder who authorize you to authenticate stuff, what's your qualification? What makes you an expert to authenticate bags? If you are only buyer and volunteer, how many bags do you own?
> and since Tory Burch changes their leather every season, do you know all the leathers they are using on Robinsons?  Usually I respect what authenticator says on purseforum. But since Toryburchlove you are newly registered in June 2013, with not many posts but doing authentication for all the bags, please show me your qualification, then I will trust the words you said.
> 
> to harlem_cutie, I respect your opinion, and I'm sure you only authenticate the bags you are familiar with, but for the buyers' benefits,  and for sellers' sake, please know your people who are doing the job. Otherwise it might bring serious problems to the forum.



The only bag that concerned me was the navy one and even after pics I am unsure. The only thing I have an issue it is with the leather. I cannot authenticate definitively so that's why I asked you to post more pics. I have no idea if it's real or fake at this point and that's my honest opinion. TB quality falling off is not going to help any sellers that are in this gray area. If you have receipts and tags then that would help. I own 3 Robinson double zips, a Dome tote and 12 wallets (). I have not looked at any in person recently because I've been busy but I am fairly confident in my ability to spot a fake Robinson, Amanda or Reva. Based on pics, I do believe your red, black and pink bags are authentic. I think as long as you offer returns you should be ok.

I am not affiliated with TB, am not employed with tPF and all my authentications are opinions. I always advise everyone to get another opinion. Some bags are obviously fake but there are others that really make you scratch your head (like all of the Middys that were popping up from the UK in January). Peace of mind is priceless. TB is constantly changing styles and manufacturing process so it is getting harder and harder to properly authenticate anything from the Robinson line.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lkc04 said:


> Can someone tell me what they think of these. Real or fake?



if on ebay can you link to auction? Let's see a pic of the logo on the insole and a clear shot of the shoe from the front, back and side. Can I also see the size information which should be located by the toe.


----------



## tyinle

I recently bought my first TB bag at an outlet mall (premium outlets are popular here in texas) and noticed that the tag for both the purse and slim case wallet both said made in China. Is this correct? 

I've bought LV bags and Gucci bags before (never bought from an outlet though) and they were made in France and Italy. I thought since TB was an American designer, the product would be made in the US. 

I've tried to look up the style # for my bag, but nothing pulls up, which makes sense, since most of the time outlets carry the previous season styles, but the only flag I could see is tag where it says it was made. 

Can someone clear this up for me?


----------



## Lkc04

harlem_cutie said:


> if on ebay can you link to auction? Let's see a pic of the logo on the insole and a clear shot of the shoe from the front, back and side. Can I also see the size information which should be located by the toe.



Here are additional photos. Thanks!


----------



## Lkc04

harlem_cutie said:


> if on ebay can you link to auction? Let's see a pic of the logo on the insole and a clear shot of the shoe from the front, back and side. Can I also see the size information which should be located by the toe.



Sorry it's not letting me attach photos all together.


----------



## Lkc04

harlem_cutie said:


> if on ebay can you link to auction? Let's see a pic of the logo on the insole and a clear shot of the shoe from the front, back and side. Can I also see the size information which should be located by the toe.



Back of shoe


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

harlem_cutie said:


> The only bag that concerned me was the navy one and even after pics I am unsure. The only thing I have an issue it is with the leather. I cannot authenticate definitively so that's why I asked you to post more pics. I have no idea if it's real or fake at this point and that's my honest opinion. TB quality falling off is not going to help any sellers that are in this gray area. If you have receipts and tags then that would help. I own 3 Robinson double zips, a Dome tote and 12 wallets (). I have not looked at any in person recently because I've been busy but I am fairly confident in my ability to spot a fake Robinson, Amanda or Reva. Based on pics, I do believe your red, black and pink bags are authentic. I think as long as you offer returns you should be ok.
> 
> I am not affiliated with TB, am not employed with tPF and all my authentications are opinions. I always advise everyone to get another opinion. Some bags are obviously fake but there are others that really make you scratch your head (like all of the Middys that were popping up from the UK in January). Peace of mind is priceless. TB is constantly changing styles and manufacturing process so it is getting harder and harder to properly authenticate anything from the Robinson line.



Thank you for your understanding, and the blue one is authentic too, I had the 2013 winter version of the blue one, but it's sold last month and they stop selling the blue version too, which makes me have no way to prove it...I appreciated your time and your words. But I'm really hoping Toryburchlove can be more careful about her words, since she is doing as many authentications as you. and I'm really curious about her qualification, and if she can speak out, that would be helpful.The difference between one bag to another, doesn't make the bag fake. as long as it's from Tory Burch, it's a real one. Just like their new bags with falling quality, that doesn't make the bags fake, just means Tory Burch has things to work on. Anyway, I appreciated, Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

tyinle said:


> I recently bought my first TB bag at an outlet mall (premium outlets are popular here in texas) and noticed that the tag for both the purse and slim case wallet both said made in China. Is this correct?
> 
> I've bought LV bags and Gucci bags before (never bought from an outlet though) and they were made in France and Italy. I thought since TB was an American designer, the product would be made in the US.
> 
> I've tried to look up the style # for my bag, but nothing pulls up, which makes sense, since most of the time outlets carry the previous season styles, but the only flag I could see is tag where it says it was made.
> 
> Can someone clear this up for me?



all TB is made in China. Post a pic of your bag and we can help identify style and season. It should also be on the tag.



Lkc04 said:


> Here are additional photos. Thanks!



authentic.

shopaholic_yuki - at the end of the day we are all here just trying to help each other. It's a shame that so many fakes have flooded the market that even authentic bags can get caught in the middle.


----------



## Lkc04

harlem_cutie said:


> all TB is made in China. Post a pic of your bag and we can help identify style and season. It should also be on the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.
> 
> shopaholic_yuki - at the end of the day we are all here just trying to help each other. It's a shame that so many fakes have flooded the market that even authentic bags can get caught in the middle.


Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## beatrice11

Hi there.
Can you help me authenticate this TB wallet please? 

item name: Zip Continental Wallet
seller name: leababexox
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/51f54b4552ab062c7f035cd4

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...ab062c7f035cd4/m_51f54b4b52ab062c7f035cdc.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...ab062c7f035cd4/m_51f54b5f0942fb1002074d73.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...ab062c7f035cd4/m_51f54b6882fe066311074251.jpg

Thank you for your time and efforts


----------



## harlem_cutie

beatrice11 said:


> Hi there.
> Can you help me authenticate this TB wallet please?
> 
> item name: Zip Continental Wallet
> seller name: leababexox
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/51f54b4552ab062c7f035cd4
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...ab062c7f035cd4/m_51f54b4b52ab062c7f035cdc.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...ab062c7f035cd4/m_51f54b5f0942fb1002074d73.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...ab062c7f035cd4/m_51f54b6882fe066311074251.jpg
> 
> Thank you for your time and efforts



Can we see a pic of the tag? Also, how many card slots are there? Looks ok so far but this is a very commonly faked item so just want to be sure. Also ask if there is a "made in china" tag and where is it located. Thanks!


----------



## beatrice11

harlem_cutie said:


> Can we see a pic of the tag? Also, how many card slots are there? Looks ok so far but this is a very commonly faked item so just want to be sure. Also ask if there is a "made in china" tag and where is it located. Thanks!



Thank you. I'm waiting the reply from the seller. Will update you when I got those pics. &#128521;

Nice day!!!


----------



## toryburchlove

shopaholic_yuki said:


> The first one is from Tory Burch website, the newest version of Robinson
> The second one is from 2012, I have it in hand.
> The third one is from 2013 winter. I have it in hand. (hardware is different too)
> they changed the leather back to the oldest version, why? from the comparison of two bags putting together, it's not hard to tell, the soft one couldn't keep the shape firm and steady. and the best thing about Robinson is their shape, even without any stuff inside, it will still looks pretty.
> Amanda line uses better leather, the first layer leather, but without extra stuff, it's hard to tell it's design.
> 
> and the blue one is manufactured in the same time as the 2012 black one. they have exact same leather just different color. and they don't sell the blue one on the website anymore, which I wasn't paying attention to the name of the color earlier, now I have no idea about the name of the color.
> 
> It's a good place to help the buyers, but I'm hoping authenticator have the knowledge about what you are saying...as a small seller, it will really put me in trouble, which since I just start to sell on ebay part-timely. now I'm spending extra time doing extra stuff...it wasn't my intention to argue in here.


3 pictures .the first one electronic picture but can tell it is an  electronic  authentic bag. second is fake Robinson double zip tote. 3rd  one could be real. the 4rd picture,  left is fake, right one could be real.

your bag is same with those below, both is deemed fake. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Robi...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item20d598512d

 they came from same originally place who made copy Robinson double zip, use same materiel , Saffaino leather is same looks  from shown pictures. the texture is rough same, very obviously.   for whole sense, to some expert, it just tell right away about authentic or fake.

If eBay believe it is fake, it will cause your account  suspension and your name banned on eBay. Those bag you bought from  China, about $100/p no more than that.  if they told you it is from   Tory burch factory in China, it is from  a factory who copy Tory Burch products .  If I were you, I will take your  eBay credit seriously .

I  am very responsible my word  and authenticate  for ladies, It is 100% sure  fake then I will  say so. Those bag you sell, I have seen 100 times.  harlem_cutie  is not familiar for saffiano leather,  she good for shoes or others. I  am good for Saffiano and leather inspect. we here help people.  and you have no receipt and no tag to appeal. Other people sell same bag, I didn't  say it is fake because it does not looks fake to me.  If you keep going  sell  those bag on eBay, it 's up to you.  I am not sure you are innocent just don't know it is fake . eBay would ask expert to check  the pictures if they are suspicious  . I already warn you the bag is not  authentic to me. and trust me, they are not authentic. If you want to take the risk,  it is your choice.

 I am sorry , in future I will not reply any of this case. 

Good luck


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

Name: tory burch Robinson mini square 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330955608552
ID: 330955608552
Seller: xp206

Thanks!!


----------



## alicekim

Hi,
I'm wondering if Tory Burch makes/has ever made bags that look like this.
I'm not concerned about the authenticity of the bag in this specific picture, but rather if there are authentic versions of this bag.
If so, what is the name?
I love the style and I'm hoping to find an authentic one but I can't find it on any reputable website.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

xaznxsimplicity said:


> Name: tory burch Robinson mini square
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330955608552
> ID: 330955608552
> Seller: xp206
> 
> Thanks!!



authentic



alicekim said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if Tory Burch makes/has ever made bags that look like this.
> I'm not concerned about the authenticity of the bag in this specific picture, but rather if there are authentic versions of this bag.
> If so, what is the name?
> I love the style and I'm hoping to find an authentic one but I can't find it on any reputable website.
> Thanks in advance.



this is a style similar to the Reva clutch - http://www.toryburch.com/REVA-CLUTC...802_color=001&start=14&cgid=handbags-clutches


----------



## toryburchlove

xaznxsimplicity said:


> Name: tory burch Robinson mini square
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330955608552
> ID: 330955608552
> Seller: xp206
> 
> Thanks!!


that is good one.

this one also authentic :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-ROBINSON-SAFFIANO-BLACK-LEATHER-ZIPPER-TOTE-BAG-575/231021527359?

Saffaino leather shown is original tory burch bag , little dot in the texture is very smoothly, leather sense strong, good shape even they used.


----------



## alicekim

harlem_cutie said:


> this is a style similar to the Reva clutch - http://www.toryburch.com/REVA-CLUTC...802_color=001&start=14&cgid=handbags-clutches



They do look similar.
However is there another one that looks closer to it? They are different in size and I like the zipper on the bottom edge, which the Reva does not have. I like the Reva but I'm so set on finding an identical match 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

Thanks ladies for your help


----------



## Maegspencer

Could someone please authenticate this for me? Or tell me what other pictures to request from seller? I have had a hard time finding this bag anywhere and want to be sure before I jump on it! I did research the seller and found nothing but wonderful reviews!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-TORY-B...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c353ee4e4

Thanks ladies!


----------



## purselover2o13

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maegspencer said:


> Could someone please authenticate this for me? Or tell me what other pictures to request from seller? I have had a hard time finding this bag anywhere and want to be sure before I jump on it! I did research the seller and found nothing but wonderful reviews!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-TORY-B...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c353ee4e4
> 
> Thanks ladies!



I have recommended this seller to many people and everything has been authentic. Normally I would ask for more pics but I trust this seller. I am not affiliated.


----------



## Bubber

Hi,

new to this forum. I just got a Robinson Middy Satchel from a seller. When I received it the back of the bag looks like this. I saw others who posted their Robinson Middy Satchel do not have the middle stitch like that. Kindly advise if it is authentic.

Thank you.


----------



## mlr88

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item3a8377c787

Can someone please let me know if these are auth? Thank you!


----------



## Maegspencer

harlem_cutie said:


> I have recommended this seller to many people and everything has been authentic. Normally I would ask for more pics but I trust this seller. I am not affiliated.


Thank you so much harlem_cutie! No excuse not to buy it now!


----------



## data2.0

What is the inner lining of tory burch ella tote? I saw one in ebay with black lining. This is not what im seeing in tb website.  Please help.


----------



## AminaSinmaz

Hi guys , I'm new here and I need your help...So here is the story : I bought this bag from ebay and the seller swears that it is authentic ,iI will appreciate any help to authenticate it , thanks  
these are the photos :


----------



## mlr88

AminaSinmaz said:


> Hi guys , I'm new here and I need your help...So here is the story : I bought this bag from ebay and the seller swears that it is authentic ,iI will appreciate any help to authenticate it , thanks
> these are the photos :


Can U show pictures from inside?


----------



## harlem_cutie

purselover2o13 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance.



need pics of the tag, sides, back, bottom, hardware and inside. Pretty sure it's fake though. Wallet gives it away.



Bubber said:


> Hi,
> 
> new to this forum. I just got a Robinson Middy Satchel from a seller. When I received it the back of the bag looks like this. I saw others who posted their Robinson Middy Satchel do not have the middle stitch like that. Kindly advise if it is authentic.
> 
> Thank you.



need more than one pic. First edition Middys have a back seam.



AminaSinmaz said:


> Hi guys , I'm new here and I need your help...So here is the story : I bought this bag from ebay and the seller swears that it is authentic ,iI will appreciate any help to authenticate it , thanks
> these are the photos :



post a link to the seller and pics of the inside and bottom.


----------



## harlem_cutie

mlr88 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item3a8377c787
> 
> Can someone please let me know if these are auth? Thank you!



fake. Revas only have one seam in the back of the shoe. Colorblock Revas are the only exception. Double v stitching is also incorrectly spaced.


----------



## purselover2o13

Thank you Harlem-cutie.


----------



## AminaSinmaz

mlr88 said:


> Can U show pictures from inside?


 ebay link , photos are in the bottom : 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...HpyISAf4q15f3y1RnGkcE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

extra photos here :


----------



## AminaSinmaz

thank you for every one trying to help


----------



## harlem_cutie

AminaSinmaz said:


> ebay link , photos are in the bottom :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...HpyISAf4q15f3y1RnGkcE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> extra photos here :



unfortunately, this is fake. Leather texture is off, tags are way off and Kelsey satchels don't have a mirror.


----------



## AminaSinmaz

thank YOU harlem_cutie :okay:


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi harlem_cutie,

Here's the Robinson dome I was talking about a few posts ago. The one with the stitched logo, everything else looks good to me. What do you think? Is it a fake? TIA.


----------



## luvpurses03

Hi.  Can someone please authenticate this Tory Burch Crossbody Robinson Concierge Mini I just purchased on eBay.. The seller said she bought this at Bloomingdales last September, although she did not provide a copy of the receipt.  If you need more photos, please let me know.  Thanks in advance! 

http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/y00na1/library/


----------



## Jewish Girl

Any help authenticating this Robinson Tote would be appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...iaN%2FyGz719trJ1orolU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## J Bella

Help with this jewelry case pls
http://www.ebay.com/itm/38068004606...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3267wt_1338


----------



## harlem_cutie

missbagwathi said:


> Hi harlem_cutie,
> 
> Here's the Robinson dome I was talking about a few posts ago. The one with the stitched logo, everything else looks good to me. What do you think? Is it a fake? TIA.



not 100% sure it's fake but the dimensions look off to me. Hard to tell from pics but I think if I can give my brain a rest and come back to this in a few days I will have a more definitive answer. I don't recall seeing the stitched logo here but I know there were a couple of bags produced with this alternate emblem right before the Spectator line came out.



luvpurses03 said:


> Hi.  Can someone please authenticate this Tory Burch Crossbody Robinson Concierge Mini I just purchased on eBay.. The seller said she bought this at Bloomingdales last September, although she did not provide a copy of the receipt.  If you need more photos, please let me know.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/y00na1/library/



There should be a "passport" tab. Did I miss that?



Jewish Girl said:


> Any help authenticating this Robinson Tote would be appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...iaN%2FyGz719trJ1orolU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



authentic



J Bella said:


> Help with this jewelry case pls
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/38068004606...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3267wt_1338



need to see the zipperpull, likely authentic though as the outlets have had them recently for $20-$30.


----------



## luvpurses03

harlem_cutie said:


> not 100% sure it's fake but the dimensions look off to me. Hard to tell from pics but I think if I can give my brain a rest and come back to this in a few days I will have a more definitive answer. I don't recall seeing the stitched logo here but I know there were a couple of bags produced with this alternate emblem right before the Spectator line came out.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a "passport" tab. Did I miss that?
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> need to see the zipperpull, likely authentic though as the outlets have had them recently for $20-$30.


Hi harlem_cutie - 

The passport tab was missing, however there is a slot for that in the front inside of the bag.

Please let me know if authentic.. Thanks much!!!


----------



## J Bella

J Bella said:


> Help with this jewelry case pls
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/38068004606...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3267wt_1338



Here you go harlem_cutie. Thanks


----------



## jenn7781

JSH812 said:


> Ok, so I've been scouring the planet for one of these totes... I was pretty sure I would never find one, but one has shown up on ebay. After careful consideration and comparison, I'm REALLY not convinced of the authenticity..... but I could be wrong.... but my gut is telling me no. Plus, the seller might have great feedback, but all of the item pics she has sold have been deleted - so I can't see anything.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310062659675&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


ì would say that if she cant show the irems she has for sale or the items she has recently sold its probably not going to be auth. items


----------



## harlem_cutie

luvpurses03 said:


> Hi harlem_cutie -
> 
> The passport tab was missing, however there is a slot for that in the front inside of the bag.
> 
> Please let me know if authentic.. Thanks much!!!



As long as you are sure there is/was a space for the passport tab (I don't see it in the pics) then I believe it's authentic. Nothing is raising a red flag.



J Bella said:


> Here you go harlem_cutie. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2286583



Thanks! Sorry, one last question, totally distracted at work. There should be a clear plastic "made in china" label somewhere in there. Does it have one?


----------



## luvpurses03

harlem_cutie said:


> As long as you are sure there is/was a space for the passport tab (I don't see it in the pics) then I believe it's authentic. Nothing is raising a red flag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Sorry, one last question, totally distracted at work. There should be a clear plastic "made in china" label somewhere in there. Does it have one?


Thanks very much harlem_cutie! I appreciate your time looking at photos.  Have a nice day!


----------



## Jewish Girl

harlem_cutie said:


> not 100% sure it's fake but the dimensions look off to me. Hard to tell from pics but I think if I can give my brain a rest and come back to this in a few days I will have a more definitive answer. I don't recall seeing the stitched logo here but I know there were a couple of bags produced with this alternate emblem right before the Spectator line came out.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a "passport" tab. Did I miss that?
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> need to see the zipperpull, likely authentic though as the outlets have had them recently for $20-$30.



Thank you!


----------



## southernbellejc

hello! i just bought this tory burch clutch and now that i have it, i am doubting it's authenticity. can you girls please, please help me out? 












also of note is that the inside lining is just plain, with no logo stamped on it! thanks so much in advance


----------



## missbagwathi

harlem_cutie said:


> not 100% sure it's fake but the dimensions look off to me. Hard to tell from pics but I think if I can give my brain a rest and come back to this in a few days I will have a more definitive answer. I don't recall seeing the stitched logo here but I know there were a couple of bags produced with this alternate emblem right before the Spectator line came out.



Thanks harlem_cutie. I didn't know about the alternate emblem & was quite vexed how authentic this bag was. Look forward to your opinion when you are free.


----------



## bags4evermore

guys can you help me authenticate this? sold around $200... thanks


----------



## kimchikisses

Help! I've always wanted the TB Ella tote for an everyday kind of bag. I found a seller online and she sells them for ~$125. I asked why it was so cheap and she claimed she gets her stocks from outlet shops and she buys them in bulk. Here's a picture of the bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

southernbellejc said:


> hello! i just bought this tory burch clutch and now that i have it, i am doubting it's authenticity. can you girls please, please help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also of note is that the inside lining is just plain, with no logo stamped on it! thanks so much in advance



these aren't supposed to come with a mirror. Where did you purchase? Let's see the inside, the zipperpull and let me know if there is a "made in china" label and what color it is.



bags4evermore said:


> guys can you help me authenticate this? sold around $200... thanks



If this is from a Facebook shop then just assume it's fake as these are not authorized distribution channels.



kimchikisses said:


> Help! I've always wanted the TB Ella tote for an everyday kind of bag. I found a seller online and she sells them for ~$125. I asked why it was so cheap and she claimed she gets her stocks from outlet shops and she buys them in bulk. Here's a picture of the bag.



The only TB outlets are the authorized ones found on the site. The majority of Ellas on FB, IG and eBay are fake. This bag is fake. Sorry.


----------



## harlem_cutie

missbagwathi said:


> Thanks harlem_cutie. I didn't know about the alternate emblem & was quite vexed how authentic this bag was. Look forward to your opinion when you are free.



TB produced a very small quantity of these bags for the Asian market. They were Robinsons with Hannah details. They were testing them. A lot of the details are diff from what I can recall so that is why I need more time.


----------



## J Bella

harlem_cutie said:


> As long as you are sure there is/was a space for the passport tab (I don't see it in the pics) then I believe it's authentic. Nothing is raising a red flag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Sorry, one last question, totally distracted at work. There should be a clear plastic "made in china" label somewhere in there. Does it have one?


 
Yes it does


----------



## harlem_cutie

J Bella said:


> Yes it does



Then it is authentic. enjoy!


----------



## adorianpi

Hi, first time here. Can someone verify these Miller sandals in tumbled leather.  The box has lots of concerns to me.  But there are lots of other things that look authentic.  I wonder if they were for a non-us market.  Also the EBay vendor was very reputable and mentioned here before.  easyhook

Thanks!


----------



## tlee980

Can someone authenticate this for me?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53fc44dc9c


----------



## Splendidsue721

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221265628650?redirect=mobile

Please authenticate this! I'm dying to have this bag but I want it to be real


----------



## Glamnatic

No need for authentication I just need to know what is this Tory burch bag called, thanks!


----------



## adorianpi

Sorry I was having difficulties on the ipad.  Here are some others of the Miller sandals.


----------



## missbagwathi

Glamnatic said:


> No need for authentication I just need to know what is this Tory burch bag called, thanks!



That's the Robinson Double Zip Tote.


----------



## needloub

TB Tumbled Yellow Reva flats
Seller:  Hazyeyes
Item number:  231017622701
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231017622701?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Splendidsue721 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221265628650?redirect=mobile
> 
> Please authenticate this! I'm dying to have this bag but I want it to be real



this bag is fake. sorry.



adorianpi said:


> Sorry I was having difficulties on the ipad.  Here are some others of the Miller sandals.



You read my mind re: more pics . Honestly, all TB flip flops and sandals are really easily faked as they aren't the best quality to begin with and not too many identifying details. The only way to tell them apart is by the quality of the leather and the soles. That said, these sandals look good to me. I compared them to red Millers I bought at Saks. These prices are basically retail so if you have any doubts I would just return. I stopped using boxes as a point of authentication because there are many, many different labeling styles. TB keeps switching it up to stay ahead of counterfeiters. I wish they would start using hologram stickers like UGGs use.



needloub said:


> TB Tumbled Yellow Reva flats
> Seller:  Hazyeyes
> Item number:  231017622701
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231017622701?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shopaholic_yuki said:


> see below



these shoes are fake. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I went through the majority of the TB shoe catalog a few days ago and didn't see any pair like this. The soles give it away but I double-checked anyway. The only reason I am bringing it up is because a colleague almost bought them. Feel free to email TB customer service and they will confirm what I just said.


----------



## needloub

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Yogalata

Hi can someone pls help me. I bought a Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip tote through a forum and transaction went through paypal goods and service. I just wanted to know when I got the tote can I go to a local Tory Burch store to authenticate that? I know premier designer bags can do that like Prada or Chanel, do TB provide the same service?

And here's some of the pics of that tote, it is orange and the seller said because of the light the color in the pic is a little like red. I know the pictures are not enough in the post and I should have probably ask this question before I purchased it but pls authenticate this. Thank You!!

The images are in the next post.


----------



## Yogalata

Here's the image for the previous post, the Robinson double zip tote.

Thanks for anyone who helped out!

And if those are not enough I guess I have to wait and come back when I get the actual bag.

http://img.dealmoonbbs.com/data/attachment/forum/201307/03/17381431iorjoy4eom5aoy.jpg

http://img.dealmoonbbs.com/data/attachment/forum/201307/03/153356fo83ru3gp3g2f2cx.jpg

http://img.dealmoonbbs.com/data/attachment/forum/201307/03/153354hnxxnehfmhxxgn7f.jpg

http://img.dealmoonbbs.com/data/attachment/forum/201307/03/153352ewmzaizyc94tmxx1.jpg


----------



## harlem_cutie

Yogalata said:


> Hi can someone pls help me. I bought a Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip tote through a forum and transaction went through paypal goods and service. I just wanted to know when I got the tote can I go to a local Tory Burch store to authenticate that? I know premier designer bags can do that like Prada or Chanel, do TB provide the same service?
> 
> And here's some of the pics of that tote, it is orange and the seller said because of the light the color in the pic is a little like red. I know the pictures are not enough in the post and I should have probably ask this question before I purchased it but pls authenticate this. Thank You!!
> 
> The images are in the next post.



Def need more pics especially of the interior and hardware. What is the official color? I am just not seeing orange, even if it is Wildberry which looks more pink than red. TB doesn't officially provide authentications at the store but you can try. It would be up to supv or manager on duty. I would ask about replacing a broken zipper or other hardware as that seems to get someone to actually look at the bag.


----------



## Yogalata

harlem_cutie said:


> Def need more pics especially of the interior and hardware. What is the official color? I am just not seeing orange, even if it is Wildberry which looks more pink than red. TB doesn't officially provide authentications at the store but you can try. It would be up to supv or manager on duty. I would ask about replacing a broken zipper or other hardware as that seems to get someone to actually look at the bag.


The seller said is orange. I did saw some pictures across the internet shown similar colors, like this one for instance. (And I am not sure if this one is real or not)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-TORY-BURCH-ROBINSON-DOUBLE-ZIP-TOTE-Large-Handbag-Orange-/251305662458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82fc17fa

She said it's just the light makes the color looks off (way off in my opinion but I guess that could happen). I just have to see it in person I guess. The seller is shipping it on Monday so I should probably get it before next weekend. I'll post more pictures with detail when I receive it. 

Thank you!

Really hoping it is real...


----------



## shopaholic_yuki

harlem_cutie said:


> these shoes are fake. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I went through the majority of the TB shoe catalog a few days ago and didn't see any pair like this. The soles give it away but I double-checked anyway. The only reason I am bringing it up is because a colleague almost bought them. Feel free to email TB customer service and they will confirm what I just said.



These pair are samples that didn't get the manufacture phase. they might appear in this year's sample sell, if they didn't get sold out internally. You can say these are fake coz they are not in the category book. and I will be more careful when I select my stuff, since I know more about what is fake or authentic according to you guys. After these days observation, I figured the general "authentication rules", 1. ship from outside of US is fake, 2. if the price too low is fake. 3. if the seller has too much inventory is fake. but some bags to me are definitely real, there are many bigger sellers have more inventory and get a better price than me. You overestimate the faking ability of the small factories. Some techniques require special machines that small factories couldn't afford. and the hardware are hard to fake. and 70% of the shoes from vary brands, such as T, M, P, PL. They all come from the same factory. And each time when they place orders, there will always have some bags or shoes couldn't pass the inspection, been put into the "defect" category. The defect could be a pen mark, a paint on the hardware that could be easily removed, wrong assembling, missing parts, a thread that stick between pieces could be removed. these defect goods will not have tag/dustbag/box. before TB still sell them and pay for the goods. Now, they are selling to the public by vary sellers. You can say these are fake or...I don't know, since you have different standard. I'm not going to reply anymore in here as a seller, but I'm still going to post as a buyer, since I like to buy stuff too, 
anyway, have a great weekend.


----------



## Artois

Please authenticate this, I'm new to Tory Burch and I'm dying to be an owner of the Robinson Double Zip Tote. Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## toryburchlove

Splendidsue721 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221265628650?redirect=mobile
> 
> Please authenticate this! I'm dying to have this bag but I want it to be real


harlem_cutie was right, it is fake.

aware seller  ID:pharold-2012 mclarence2012 speidel4545
3  eBay seller ID I believe it is from  same person, sell same item style use same picture. all of tory burch bag  is fake.
included  Robinson double zip tote, chain  mini bag, kelsey. recently we have many memeber asked for authentic Robinson double zip tote and Kelsey bag that bought from those 3 seller ID. their use same stock picture. those bag is  deem fake. do not need post pictures for authenticate.
I reported to eBay but they can still able to selling ,  so  more and more victims come here to authenticate, what a pity .

*
*

http://myworld.ebay.com/speidel4545?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## toryburchlove

Artois said:


> Please authenticate this, I'm new to Tory Burch and I'm dying to be an owner of the Robinson Double Zip Tote. Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


need a close up pictures if want to assure it is authentic.


----------



## toryburchlove

Yogalata said:


> The seller said is orange. I did saw some pictures across the internet shown similar colors, like this one for instance. (And I am not sure if this one is real or not)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-TORY-BURCH-ROBINSON-DOUBLE-ZIP-TOTE-Large-Handbag-Orange-/251305662458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82fc17fa
> 
> She said it's just the light makes the color looks off (way off in my opinion but I guess that could happen). I just have to see it in person I guess. The seller is shipping it on Monday so I should probably get it before next weekend. I'll post more pictures with detail when I receive it.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Really hoping it is real...


it looks authentic form first post  pictures., if you can take some close up ad clearly  picture by your own , it will help


----------



## toryburchlove

shopaholic_yuki said:


> These pair are samples that didn't get the manufacture phase. they might appear in this year's sample sell, if they didn't get sold out internally. You can say these are fake coz they are not in the category book. and I will be more careful when I select my stuff, since I know more about what is fake or authentic according to you guys. After these days observation, I figured the general "authentication rules", 1. ship from outside of US is fake, 2. if the price too low is fake. 3. if the seller has too much inventory is fake. but some bags to me are definitely real, there are many bigger sellers have more inventory and get a better price than me. You overestimate the faking ability of the small factories. Some techniques require special machines that small factories couldn't afford. and the hardware are hard to fake. and 70% of the shoes from vary brands, such as T, M, P, PL. They all come from the same factory. And each time when they place orders, there will always have some bags or shoes couldn't pass the inspection, been put into the "defect" category. The defect could be a pen mark, a paint on the hardware that could be easily removed, wrong assembling, missing parts, a thread that stick between pieces could be removed. these defect goods will not have tag/dustbag/box. before TB still sell them and pay for the goods. Now, they are selling to the public by vary sellers. You can say these are fake or...I don't know, since you have different standard. I'm not going to reply anymore in here as a seller, but I'm still going to post as a buyer, since I like to buy stuff too,
> anyway, have a great weekend.


to fair, I do believe there is sample sale not in the category book, I donot judge if seller has much inventory even without tag. it could happen.  I know jobber agent they actually can get authentic bag without tag sometime 20-30piece from brand outlet store. rarely  but happen.
I do not go with price only or where country ship,  always check quality and then price is second though. plus shipped form outside country, then it will positive  the problem.  if price way too low form market after sold several, eBay actually will remove the list.


----------



## toryburchlove

all of this seller's Tory Burch bags are fake. They are also selling MK. I would assume all their MK bags are fake as well.

eBay ID: mclarence2012

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_ipg=...mplete=1&rt=nc

to harlem_cutie, I saw your post in Michael Kors. I realized  they has different  seller ID  use same stock pictures sell same thing.
speidel4545  ex: item number 221265216285
 mclarence2012 ex item number 390623983715
 pharold-2012  example item number 251306056828

3 seller ID I believe one person seller holder whom use same stock picture, and sell same item. all of three of sell anything is fake. 

to *Splendidsue721,* please report it to eBay stop they continue to sell fake with different ID.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shopaholic_yuki said:


> These pair are samples that didn't get the manufacture phase. they might appear in this year's sample sell, if they didn't get sold out internally. You can say these are fake coz they are not in the category book. and I will be more careful when I select my stuff, since I know more about what is fake or authentic according to you guys. After these days observation, I figured the general "authentication rules", 1. ship from outside of US is fake, 2. if the price too low is fake. 3. if the seller has too much inventory is fake. but some bags to me are definitely real, there are many bigger sellers have more inventory and get a better price than me. You overestimate the faking ability of the small factories. Some techniques require special machines that small factories couldn't afford. and the hardware are hard to fake. and 70% of the shoes from vary brands, such as T, M, P, PL. They all come from the same factory. And each time when they place orders, there will always have some bags or shoes couldn't pass the inspection, been put into the "defect" category. The defect could be a pen mark, a paint on the hardware that could be easily removed, wrong assembling, missing parts, a thread that stick between pieces could be removed. these defect goods will not have tag/dustbag/box. before TB still sell them and pay for the goods. Now, they are selling to the public by vary sellers. You can say these are fake or...I don't know, since you have different standard. I'm not going to reply anymore in here as a seller, but I'm still going to post as a buyer, since I like to buy stuff too,
> anyway, have a great weekend.



The catalog I looked through wasn't a sales catalog, it was a production catalog. It's not public and it's not a lookbook. I attend most of the NYC sample sales and have many production samples. I've been around TB since it was TRB by Tory Burch. I don't say something is fake unless I'm 100% sure. These shoes were never produced, not as samples not as specs. The reason I even looked at the catalog in the first place was to make doubly sure that I wasn't posting erroneous information. I only posted to warn you. There are no TB shoes out there with soles like the ones on the shoe. None.

I'm aware there are bags being sold in the gray market but these are not authentic period. If it is not from an authorized TB distribution channel then it is not authentic whether it was a defect or not. This is happening to all bags that are produced in China, Philippines and Vietnam. These bags look amazingly real and so many buyers are unsuspecting. The cheaply produced shoes also fall into this category. You can't even tell real Miller and Thora sandals from fakes anymore. It's a case of _caveat emptor_.


----------



## harlem_cutie

toryburchlove said:


> all of this seller's Tory Burch bags are fake. They are also selling MK. I would assume all their MK bags are fake as well.
> 
> eBay ID: mclarence2012
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_ipg=...mplete=1&rt=nc
> 
> to harlem_cutie, I saw your post in Michael Kors. I realized  they has different  seller ID  use same stock pictures sell same thing.
> speidel4545  ex: item number 221265216285
> mclarence2012 ex item number 390623983715
> pharold-2012  example item number 251306056828
> 
> 3 seller ID I believe one person seller holder whom use same stock picture, and sell same item. all of three of sell anything is fake.
> 
> to *Splendidsue721,* please report it to eBay stop they continue to sell fake with different ID.



Thank you for your detective work. I reported mclarence many, many days ago.

What do you think of the bag in this post? http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-38.html#post25123486. It is post #1704. I defer to your Robinson expertise


----------



## Yogalata

toryburchlove said:


> it looks authentic form first post  pictures., if you can take some close up ad clearly  picture by your own , it will help



Thank you!
I will post some more pics when I get the tote!


----------



## kaprior1203

Hi,please can you help me to authenticate this bag,thank you in advance!!


----------



## kaprior1203

Hi,can somebody help me to authenticate this Tory Burch?Than You in advance!!


----------



## jamcl31

Can someone authenticate these tory burch jelly flats, please?


----------



## Jewish Girl

What do you guys think of this one?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=231029637992&cmd=VIDESC


----------



## adorianpi

harlem_cutie said:


> this bag is fake. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind re: more pics . Honestly, all TB flip flops and sandals are really easily faked as they aren't the best quality to begin with and not too many identifying details. The only way to tell them apart is by the quality of the leather and the soles. That said, these sandals look good to me. I compared them to red Millers I bought at Saks. These prices are basically retail so if you have any doubts I would just return. I stopped using boxes as a point of authentication because there are many, many different labeling styles. TB keeps switching it up to stay ahead of counterfeiters. I wish they would start using hologram stickers like UGGs use.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic.


 
The leather is really nice and they are so comfy.  Thanks for the reassurance!  The paper and attention to detail on the inside also made me a believer.


----------



## harlem_cutie

kaprior1203 said:


> Hi,can somebody help me to authenticate this Tory Burch?Than You in advance!!



Authentic. I have the exact same bag in satchel version. To confirm authenticity the "made in china" tag should be orange.



jamcl31 said:


> View attachment 2292043
> View attachment 2292044
> 
> 
> Can someone authenticate these tory burch jelly flats, please?



can you please post a pic that can be zoomed in on the sole. Also need to see a pic of the vents.



Jewish Girl said:


> What do you guys think of this one?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=231029637992&cmd=VIDESC



authentic


----------



## kaprior1203

kaprior1203 said:


> Hi,can somebody help me to authenticate this Tory Burch?Than You in advance!!



Hi,thank you so much for your help!!and yes it has a orange tag that says China!


----------



## Jewish Girl

Thanks Harlem


----------



## emmieloumn

Do all of the Tory Burch zipper pulls say "Tory Burch" on them? I bought bag on EBay that looks pretty real except for that, thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

emmieloumn said:


> Do all of the Tory Burch zipper pulls say "Tory Burch" on them? I bought bag on EBay that looks pretty real except for that, thanks



some older styles do not but "tory burch" is still engraved on hardware. Zippers might also be replaced. Need pics to tell.


----------



## luvpurses03

Hi.  Can someone please authenticate this stacked logo hobo tote I'm eyeing on eBay. Thanks in advance! 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181195625290


----------



## jamcl31

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. I have the exact same bag in satchel version. To confirm authenticity the "made in china" tag should be orange.
> 
> 
> 
> can you please post a pic that can be zoomed in on the sole. Also need to see a pic of the vents.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic



Here.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks!


----------



## abyssinian17

Hi,

I just want to check if this Dome is authentic?

Seller: Cashcashpinoy

Link: http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-fashion-and-accessories/d/20681-tory-burch-dome-stripes-blue

Price is 56% off.

Thanks!


----------



## nancdmd

Hi! I bought this tory burch chained wallet last year.  Could somebody please authenticate this for me. I know this design came out but i'm not sure if it was made in this color. TIA!


----------



## nancdmd

Here are the pics. Thanks!


----------



## nancdmd

Additional pictures. I hope somebody can enlighten me. Thank you so much!


----------



## luvpurses03

Hello ladies... Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Stacked Logo Nylon Hobo bag I just purchased from eBay.  Thanks so much in advance!

http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/y00na1/library/Tory Burch


----------



## bargainhunter95

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/145192689?ref=fb2_tnx_title
https://www.etsy.com/transaction/144894326?ref=fb2_tnx_title

Can someone authenticate these two wallets? I bought them earlier this week. I'm just concerned about the blue one because it has a box and pouch with it. I know Tory Burch wallets come in just wrapping paper when you buy them in store.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jamcl31 said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293216
> View attachment 2293217
> 
> 
> Thanks!



these look good to me. As long as the TB emblem is crisp on the bow then these are likely authentic. It's really difficult authenticate jelly bow shoes definitively.



abyssinian17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just want to check if this Dome is authentic?
> 
> Seller: Cashcashpinoy
> 
> Link: http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-fashion-and-accessories/d/20681-tory-burch-dome-stripes-blue
> 
> Price is 56% off.
> 
> Thanks!



CCP has been caught selling fakes numerous times. This is not an exception.



nancdmd said:


> Hi! I bought this tory burch chained wallet last year.  Could somebody please authenticate this for me. I know this design came out but i'm not sure if it was made in this color. TIA!



checking on the color for you. Looks like Raspberry which may be a retail store exclusive color. Can I see a pic of the zipperpull on the side? Also, let me know if you see any embossing or a "made in china" label.



luvpurses03 said:


> Hello ladies... Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Stacked Logo Nylon Hobo bag I just purchased from eBay.  Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/y00na1/library/Tory Burch



still checking on this for you.



bargainhunter95 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/145192689?ref=fb2_tnx_title
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/144894326?ref=fb2_tnx_title
> 
> Can someone authenticate these two wallets? I bought them earlier this week. I'm just concerned about the blue one because it has a box and pouch with it. I know Tory Burch wallets come in just wrapping paper when you buy them in store.



first one is without a doubt fake. There are no TB wallets with "tory burch" stamped in them. Not sure about second one. They both appear to come with tags so you should post those too if you can.


----------



## jamcl31

Thanks!!


----------



## AminaSinmaz

Hi again, Im looking for a Tory burch Bleu handbag and fing this one in Ebay, but I got a bad experience with ebay recently and I wonna be sure that this one is the one!!
So the photo are here and Im relying on your help Guys  thanks a lot 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a315a80a


----------



## Yogalata

Hello!

I just received my TB robinson double zip tote, and here's some close up phonos. Someone pls help  The color does look more orange than the seller's original picture. 

I'm really hoping this is an authentic one!

Thanks!

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8949_zps1e721a09.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8948_zpsaa3bd807.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8947_zps8faa9098.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8944_zps9d6f6032.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8943_zps6be994ce.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8940_zpse99cf17b.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8939_zps39302927.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8938_zps9360050f.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8937_zpsff655f0a.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8935_zps705020ff.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8934_zpsfc5e4828.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8933_zps8fa88700.jpg

http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8931_zps7433af43.jpg


----------



## jaj828

Hi there,

Can you please authenticate this? Thank you in advance! 

Item: Tory Burch Ella Nylon Tote
Item number: 230992236562
Seller: bag_attraction
link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-To..._211&hash=item35c835d012&_uhb=1#ht_5507wt_906


----------



## Splendidsue721

Please authenticate! I'd love to have a matching purse and wallet

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-ROBINSON-SHRUNKEN-SQUARE-Tote-in-Electric-Purple-/400552151684


----------



## Yogalata

The whole album is here...

http://s512.photobucket.com/user/yjfeng1989/library/TB?sort=3&page=1

thanks!!




Yogalata said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just received my TB robinson double zip tote, and here's some close up phonos. Someone pls help  The color does look more orange than the seller's original picture.
> 
> I'm really hoping this is an authentic one!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8949_zps1e721a09.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8948_zpsaa3bd807.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8947_zps8faa9098.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8944_zps9d6f6032.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8943_zps6be994ce.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8940_zpse99cf17b.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8939_zps39302927.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8938_zps9360050f.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8937_zpsff655f0a.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8935_zps705020ff.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8934_zpsfc5e4828.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8933_zps8fa88700.jpg
> 
> http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t326/yjfeng1989/IMG_8931_zps7433af43.jpg


----------



## toryburchlove

Yogalata said:


> The whole album is here...
> 
> http://s512.photobucket.com/user/yjfeng1989/library/TB?sort=3&page=1
> 
> thanks!!


the picture iss not clearly enough, but I won't say it is fake.  95% is real  from few picture you provide.


----------



## toryburchlove

jaj828 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Ella Nylon Tote
> Item number: 230992236562
> Seller: bag_attraction
> link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-To..._211&hash=item35c835d012&_uhb=1#ht_5507wt_906


it is fake one to me


----------



## toryburchlove

Splendidsue721 said:


> Please authenticate! I'd love to have a matching purse and wallet
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-ROBINSON-SHRUNKEN-SQUARE-Tote-in-Electric-Purple-/400552151684


this is real


----------



## toryburchlove

jaj828 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Ella Nylon Tote
> Item number: 230992236562
> Seller: bag_attraction
> link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-To..._211&hash=item35c835d012&_uhb=1#ht_5507wt_906


this one is fake one . nylon quality is different,  it  is not as original quality


----------



## toryburchlove

luvpurses03 said:


> Hello ladies... Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Stacked Logo Nylon Hobo bag I just purchased from eBay.  Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/y00na1/library/Tory%20Burch


does not looks authentic . I some doubt,   the nylon and leather quality sounds not right, original one color shall be more rich orange colorful, or maybe because the picture you took looks like this .  what eBay seller you bought from?


----------



## troian

Hi,

Could anyone help to identify this wristlet? Got it as a gift from a friend of mine 

Thanks in advanced 

[img=http://s5.postimg.org/t4vyu1n2r/20130818_025351.jpg]

[img=http://s5.postimg.org/52f4z66fn/20130818_025401.jpg]

[img=http://s5.postimg.org/q9ivn6j2r/20130818_025408.jpg]

[img=http://s5.postimg.org/qwd6yyqkz/20130818_025447.jpg]


----------



## Yogalata

thanks toryburchlove for the help! Also just some info. I just visited a Tory burch store and the people told me they are not allowed to authenticate a bag. They won't even look at it. Oh well. At least 90% real is good to me so far!


----------



## luvpurses03

toryburchlove said:


> does not looks authentic . I some doubt,   the nylon and leather quality sounds not right, original one color shall be more rich orange colorful, or maybe because the picture you took looks like this .  what eBay seller you bought from?


Thanks for looking at the photos Toryburchlove.. the details of the eBay listing is as follows:

Item number: 171073943372
Seller: rbbently

If you're able to see the original listing, the seller provided some photos too.  Hope this helps.  Please let me know if you feel this bag is absolutely fake.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaj828

toryburchlove said:


> this one is fake one . nylon quality is different,  it  is not as original quality


Thank you so much!


----------



## MissTianna

Hi Everyone! This is my first time posting on here. My boyfriend gave me a Tory Burch double zip Robinson tote and also the Robinson Continental Wallet. I don't know if they are authentic. I didn't have the heart to ask him where he got it from. I'd hate it if he got scammed by someone and spent his money on fake bags thinking they're real. He knew I wanted a Tory Burch bag for so long  I tried comparing my bag and wallet to the picture's on the TB website, but I'm still unsure. I also didn't get a mirror in my tote, but read somewhere that the new Robinson double zip tote's no longer come with mirrors. Some zipper's have YKK and some don't. Any help would be much appreciated.





































Haven't seen a dust bag that looks like this?? It was tucked inside the bag.







Hope the pictures are detailed enough. Any help is much appreciated. I'm a newbie to this and hope my bf didn't spend his money on fakes. Thanks everyone!


----------



## MissTianna

*Continued.. *

Robinson Continental Wallet - excuse the smudges, I used it first, then took pics 

Also, the wallet was in a sealed clear plastic bag with a white sticker with style info, etc written on it. Unfortunately, I threw it.











Zipper on outside doesn't say YKK






Zipper on the inside coin pocket has YKK 






The price tag and the QC tag were tucked inside the wallet. I believe the QC tag was in the coin wallet. I was too excited when I got it, don't remember haha.











Any help is appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Yogalata

my dust bag is different from yours miss Tianna...and you made me nervous lol cuz I'm still not 100% sure if mine is authentic. (Though 90% positive so far =D) But I do not have a mirror come with it either and the seller told me she bought it this April.


----------



## Yogalata

I'm adding a few more pics in addition to that:
http://s512.photobucket.com/user/yjfeng1989/library/TB?sort=3&page=1























Thx!


----------



## harlem_cutie

luvpurses03 said:


> Thanks for looking at the photos Toryburchlove.. the details of the eBay listing is as follows:
> 
> Item number: 171073943372
> Seller: rbbently
> 
> If you're able to see the original listing, the seller provided some photos too.  Hope this helps.  Please let me know if you feel this bag is absolutely fake.  Thanks in advance!



I compared your bag to a Jaden and Summer Tote I have from the same season. All of the markings (hardware, "china" label) are the same. These bags are hard to authenticate because the majority of them on eBay are fakes.  The seller's listing had a tag. What color does it say?



MissTianna said:


> Hi Everyone! This is my first time posting on here. My boyfriend gave me a Tory Burch double zip Robinson tote and also the Robinson Continental Wallet. I don't know if they are authentic. I didn't have the heart to ask him where he got it from. I'd hate it if he got scammed by someone and spent his money on fake bags thinking they're real. He knew I wanted a Tory Burch bag for so long  I tried comparing my bag and wallet to the picture's on the TB website, but I'm still unsure. I also didn't get a mirror in my tote, but read somewhere that the new Robinson double zip tote's no longer come with mirrors. Some zipper's have YKK and some don't. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a dust bag that looks like this?? It was tucked inside the bag.
> 
> Hope the pictures are detailed enough. Any help is much appreciated. I'm a newbie to this and hope my bf didn't spend his money on fakes. Thanks everyone!



Can you post a clear front, back and bottom pic of the bag? Where is the "made in china" label on the wallet? The dust bag is correct for current season. Both look ok so far.



Yogalata said:


> my dust bag is different from yours miss Tianna...and you made me nervous lol cuz I'm still not 100% sure if mine is authentic. (Though 90% positive so far =D) But I do not have a mirror come with it either and the seller told me she bought it this April.



Dust bags are different because the bags are from different seasons.



Yogalata said:


> I'm adding a few more pics in addition to that:
> http://s512.photobucket.com/user/yjfeng1989/library/TB?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thx!


 Your bag is authentic and it should not have a mirror. For whatever reason, bags with the patent corners don't come with one.


----------



## jamcl31

Item: Tory Burch Jolene Ballet Flats
Seller: ineedprettythings
Photos:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks!


----------



## nancdmd

harlem_cutie said:


> checking on the color for you. Looks like Raspberry which may be a retail store exclusive color. Can I see a pic of the zipperpull on the side? Also, let me know if you see any embossing or a "made in china" label.



Hi! These are additional pics of the zipper pull. There is only tory burch on 2 sides of the zipper pull. There is also an orange tag which says "china". It is quite hard to take a pic of it though. Tried my best.  TIA!


----------



## harlem_cutie

nancdmd said:


> Hi! These are additional pics of the zipper pull. There is only tory burch on 2 sides of the zipper pull. There is also an orange tag which says "china". It is quite hard to take a pic of it though. Tried my best.  TIA!



this is authentic. enjoy!


----------



## nancdmd

Yay! Thank you so much! I'm one happy girl!


----------



## devilish_angel

Please authenticate this Catalina satchel for me. I will bid on this item only if it's authentic. Will appreciate your immediate response. Thank you.  

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNW-AUTH-TOR..._211&hash=item27d6a7348b&_uhb=1#ht_1992wt_900


----------



## Yogalata

Yes! I am so happy! Especially with the price I got it! 
Thank you harlem_cutie!


----------



## Ekcelis




----------



## Ekcelis

Is this authentic?


----------



## Ekcelis

The lining is black and am concern


----------



## Ekcelis

Need help please!!!
Is this authentic???
Am really concern with the black interior because the pictures in the stores shows beige lining!!
Please helpppp

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111148095248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ekcelis said:


> Need help please!!!
> Is this authentic???
> Am really concern with the black interior because the pictures in the stores shows beige lining!!
> Please helpppp
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111148095248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



bag is fake along with the shoes listed. sorry.


----------



## toryburchlove

Yogalata said:


> I'm adding a few more pics in addition to that:
> http://s512.photobucket.com/user/yjfeng1989/library/TB?sort=3&page=1
> 
> View attachment 2300395
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300397
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300398
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300403
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300404
> 
> 
> 
> Thx!


yes this is authentic, you can enjoy it with peace mind.


----------



## toryburchlove

luvpurses03 said:


> Thanks for looking at the photos Toryburchlove.. the details of the eBay listing is as follows:
> 
> Item number: 171073943372
> Seller: rbbently
> 
> If you're able to see the original listing, the seller provided some photos too.  Hope this helps.  Please let me know if you feel this bag is absolutely fake.  Thanks in advance!


original seller pics is  also very fuzzed.  But from seller picture , the orange color is more richer. The tag say "deep rose"? this is not deep rose color, wrong tag. 

not 100% sure. ask seller why tag is wrong, it is not deep rose color..


----------



## toryburchlove

MissTianna said:


> Hi Everyone! This is my first time posting on here. My boyfriend gave me a Tory Burch double zip Robinson tote and also the Robinson Continental Wallet. I don't know if they are authentic. I didn't have the heart to ask him where he got it from. I'd hate it if he got scammed by someone and spent his money on fake bags thinking they're real. He knew I wanted a Tory Burch bag for so long  I tried comparing my bag and wallet to the picture's on the TB website, but I'm still unsure. I also didn't get a mirror in my tote, but read somewhere that the new Robinson double zip tote's no longer come with mirrors. Some zipper's have YKK and some don't. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a dust bag that looks like this?? It was tucked inside the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the pictures are detailed enough. Any help is much appreciated. I'm a newbie to this and hope my bf didn't spend his money on fakes. Thanks everyone!


tote bag and wallet ,both is authentic to me .


----------



## superdeals7901

Hello, could you please help me authenticate these Tory Burch Sandals?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...en_s_Shoes&hash=item27d70bca92#ht_4055wt_1145



















Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Cady8520

Is this an authentic tory burch? 



http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Auth-5...798?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2581eb7d16


----------



## southernbellejc

can someone please authenticate this for me?? i would be oh so grateful!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d6f040ca

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## LeddyAlready

Can someone help me authenticate this? I'm concerned that it might be fake and don't want to purchase it if it is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121146074421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I would be SO grateful!


----------



## jenniecherr

I really need your help. I accidentally bought this one with a famous e-commerce website: cashcashpinoy.com


----------



## PurseAddict27

Good Afternoon, 
Can someone authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!!!!

-PurseAddict27

*Item Name*:  Tory Burch Holland Satchel
*Item Number*: 221223342107
*Seller Name*: larueapparel
*Working Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221223342107?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
*Additional Info*: Listing ends 29d 03h


----------



## chen10

hello..pls. authenticate...
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Tory-Bu...Domain_211&hash=item4610430d40#ht_14001wt_912


----------



## chen10

can anyone help me pls. to authenticate this bag..

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Tory-Bu...Domain_211&hash=item4610430d40#ht_14001wt_912


----------



## chen10

hello..can you help me authenticate this one pls...

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Tory...211&hash=item5af4cba864&_uhb=1#ht_14001wt_912


----------



## chen10

hello..pls. help me to authenticate this one...

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/LOW-BID-Tory...211&hash=item5af4cba864&_uhb=1#ht_14001wt_912


----------



## doubleespresso

Hi, can experts assist with authenticating these flats: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251333215399

TIA!


----------



## Leto

Hi there! Can somebody please take a look at these Reva flats I found on Craigslist and authenticate? The price is too good to be true, so I'm really questioning the authenticity of these flats. Thank you!

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/clo/4035960744.html


----------



## ocean001

hi *harlem_cutie
can you check this bag verity it is authentic or not? anyone bought this bag ? it is **grommets on the front are different?*
* many thanks
it is Amanda tote 

**http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...B-Dust-bag-included-retail-495-/111145337797?
*


----------



## toryburchlove

southernbellejc said:


> can someone please authenticate this for me?? i would be oh so grateful!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d6f040ca
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!


it is positive authentic


----------



## toryburchlove

LeddyAlready said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this? I'm concerned that it might be fake and don't want to purchase it if it is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121146074421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I would be SO grateful!


it is authentic to me , real [FONT=Arial, Times New Roman, Verdana] saffiano [/FONT] leather , stitching is very neat and good finished.


----------



## toryburchlove

PurseAddict27 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Can someone authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks!!!!
> 
> -PurseAddict27
> 
> *Item Name*:  Tory Burch Holland Satchel
> *Item Number*: 221223342107
> *Seller Name*: larueapparel
> *Working Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221223342107?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> *Additional Info*: Listing ends 29d 03h


no  pictures for detail , not sure this picture is actual picture or seller use online picture. I will ask seller provide more picture show details.


----------



## toryburchlove

chen10 said:


> can anyone help me pls. to authenticate this bag..
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Tory-Bu...Domain_211&hash=item4610430d40#ht_14001wt_912


looks authentic


----------



## heidichee

hi!

i just bought this wallet from a deal site. can you pls help to verify its authenticity? really appreciate it. TIA!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ba9wl0ilx0t3ahb/ztTeJRf8ihdropbox.com/sh/ba9wl0ilx0t3ahb/ztTeJRf8ih


----------



## toryburchlove

heidichee said:


> hi!
> 
> i just bought this wallet from a deal site. can you pls help to verify its authenticity? really appreciate it. TIA!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ba9wl0ilx0t3ahb/ztTeJRf8ihdropbox.com/sh/ba9wl0ilx0t3ahb/ztTeJRf8ih


I guess  *harlem_cutie is in vacation, hope she can back ASAP.

so  hi  **heidichee
for the wallet, I doubt it is not authentic , because the saffinao  leather doesnot looks right, the tag say  patent leather wallet but this wallet is not patend leather,  it is saffiano leather . 
*


----------



## toryburchlove

jenniecherr said:


> I really need your help. I accidentally bought this one with a famous e-commerce website: cashcashpinoy.com


the website isn't trustworthy, they sell authentic brand bag legally ?


----------



## heidichee

toryburchlove said:


> I guess  *harlem_cutie is in vacation, hope she can back ASAP.
> 
> so  hi  **heidichee
> for the wallet, I doubt it is not authentic , because the saffinao  leather doesnot looks right, the tag say  patent leather wallet but this wallet is not patend leather,  it is saffiano leather .
> *


oh, shucks. thanks a lot for your reply.


----------



## kakkdoogii

hey tpfers, on a whim i bought this wristlet but now that it's here, i'm thinking that this might be fake? 
any help would be greatly appreciated! 
thank you~~

http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/jamsoonee/library/


----------



## chen10

toryburchlove said:


> looks authentic


thank you


----------



## aislinnh

Wondering about these flats?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

I've never seen the color around so that's what's making me question it.


----------



## shortstuff3804

Please authenticate these two items! The price seems too good to be true...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360735551957?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400570010558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Ishop4me

I've got a couple I'd like your expert opinion on-may not have enough time on the listing -but it would still be good to know if they were not authentic

Item 261279329332

Seller Linda's***stuff

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...332?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd5762c34

Not sure of the style but this is how it's listed: TORY BURCH Black Leather Gold Tone Brand Detail Shoulder Handbag
 Thanks for your time and knowledge!


----------



## Ishop4me

This one? 

Item: 231050254986

Seller: merlegirl03

Tory Burch brown Leather Bag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...986?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cbab1a8a

These are ones I'm looking at-thanks!!


----------



## wldcatlaw

I just purchased this bag from an auction and now that I have picked it up am worried that it is not authentic as stated. My worries are 1.  No "Tory Burch "on the side of the zipper pull and 2.  no feet. Since I cannot find it anywhere on-line I assume the style is vintage so maybe this explains the changes??  If it is a real vintage purse does anyone know the model/year?  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sorry y'all, we just moved and my kids are back to school so no free time. Will try to catch up on posts tonight. 

Wldcatlaw, the bag is real and a rare find. It's a Clayton satchel c 2008. There is no engraving on the zipperpulls but at least one of the pieces of hardware should spell out "Tory Burch".


----------



## harlem_cutie

jenniecherr said:


> I really need your help. I accidentally bought this one with a famous e-commerce website: cashcashpinoy.com



not authentic. sorry.



doubleespresso said:


> Hi, can experts assist with authenticating these flats: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251333215399
> 
> TIA!



authentic.



heidichee said:


> hi!
> 
> i just bought this wallet from a deal site. can you pls help to verify its authenticity? really appreciate it. TIA!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ba9wl0ilx0t3ahb/ztTeJRf8ihdropbox.com/sh/ba9wl0ilx0t3ahb/ztTeJRf8ih



not authentic. sorry.




kakkdoogii said:


> hey tpfers, on a whim i bought this wristlet but now that it's here, i'm thinking that this might be fake?
> any help would be greatly appreciated!
> thank you~~
> 
> http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/jamsoonee/library/



not authentic. sorry.


----------



## mcbeal

Hello everyone! newbie here. Can any of you authentic this Thea Tote for me: 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/130983454229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1508wt_902


----------



## AirJewels

mcbeal said:


> Hello everyone! newbie here. Can any of you authentic this Thea Tote for me:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/130983454229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1508wt_902


The bag in the picture looks authentic but my concern is that it is a stock photo because the listing says without tags but the bag in the picture clearly has a tag!


----------



## Kittie_Cat

Hi. I would like to ask for your help in authenticating some Ebay finds. Are these real?


Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Bow Ballet Flats
Name of the seller: ineedprettythings
Item no. 171124358754
Link:*http://www.ebay.ph/itm/99-PESO-BID-B...item27d7ce7e62


Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Reva
Name of the seller: ineedprettythings
Item no. 171125290803
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BNW-AUTH-TORY...item27d7dcb733


Thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## Kittie_Cat

Hi. Here are other pictures of the items in question. 

Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Bow Ballet Flats





Bow 1.JPG     (27.3 KB) 




Bow 2.JPG     (20.7 KB) 




Bow 3.JPG     (23.7 KB) 




Bow 4.JPG     (27.2 KB) 




Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Reva




Reva 1.JPG     (33.4 KB) 




Reva 2.JPG     (26.3 KB) 




Reva 3.JPG     (26.3 KB) 




Reva 4.JPG     (29.1 KB)


Do you think these are authentic? Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## jennytiu

Hi! Can you please authenticate this? I bought this on impulse because it was very cheap. I got it on a deal site. But after payment I realized the price is too good to be true. And I don't think there's any way for a supplier to have so much inventory of authentic TB items.


----------



## jennytiu

Opps forgot to attach pictures. Here:


----------



## jennytiu

Here are more photos


----------



## ValentineW

Hello lovely authenticators, could someone please take a look at this for me?

Item Name: Tory Burch Amanda MINI SATCHEL Bag
Name of the seller: speidel4545
Item no.: 221283282626 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221283282626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Kittie_Cat said:


> Hi. Here are other pictures of the items in question.
> 
> Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Bow Ballet Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow 1.JPG     (27.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow 2.JPG     (20.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow 3.JPG     (23.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow 4.JPG     (27.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:*Tory Burch Jelly Reva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reva 1.JPG     (33.4 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reva 2.JPG     (26.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reva 3.JPG     (26.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reva 4.JPG     (29.1 KB)
> 
> 
> Do you think these are authentic? Thank you for your assistance.



these are hard to authenticate because the fakes have gotten really good.



jennytiu said:


> Opps forgot to attach pictures. Here:



need more than two pics.



ValentineW said:


> Hello lovely authenticators, could someone please take a look at this for me?
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Amanda MINI SATCHEL Bag
> Name of the seller: speidel4545
> Item no.: 221283282626
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221283282626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



fake along with everything else listed.


----------



## ValentineW

harlem_cutie said:


> these are hard to authenticate because the fakes have gotten really good.
> 
> 
> 
> need more than two pics.
> 
> 
> 
> fake along with everything else listed.



Wow you're super fast. Thank you! It seemed a bit fishy to me too (from the picture, the shipping method, and even the posting itself), but I thought maybe one could dream haha. But no such luck. Thanks again!


----------



## Kittie_Cat

harlem_cutie said:


> these are hard to authenticate because the fakes have gotten really good.
> 
> 
> 
> need more than two pics.
> 
> 
> 
> fake along with everything else listed.


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## fengxiaoxiao

Can someone help me authenticate this Tory Burch wallet? The seller sells it really cheap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Authentic-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Wallet-Light-Pink-Saffiano-/231055550791


----------



## loveandrockets

Please help me authenticate this gold Tory Burch Reva clutch. THANK YOU!


----------



## harlem_cutie

fengxiaoxiao said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Tory Burch wallet? The seller sells it really cheap.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Authentic-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Wallet-Light-Pink-Saffiano-/231055550791



fake. along with all the other wallets they are selling.



loveandrockets said:


> Please help me authenticate this gold Tory Burch Reva clutch. THANK YOU!



I need to see the interior and a closeup of the hardware, especially the rivets. Thanks!


----------



## fengxiaoxiao

harlem_cutie said:


> fake. along with all the other wallets they are selling.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply! Can you tell me what makes you think they are fake?


----------



## fengxiaoxiao

harlem_cutie said:


> fake. along with all the other wallets they are selling.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see the interior and a closeup of the hardware, especially the rivets. Thanks!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...k-/181218033182?pt=Wallet&hash=item2a316fbe1e
how about this one? does this one look authentic?


----------



## fengxiaoxiao

harlem_cutie said:


> fake. along with all the other wallets they are selling.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see the interior and a closeup of the hardware, especially the rivets. Thanks!


Thanks for the reply! Can you tell me what makes you think they are fake?


----------



## harlem_cutie

fengxiaoxiao said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...k-/181218033182?pt=Wallet&hash=item2a316fbe1e
> how about this one? does this one look authentic?




also fake. The wallet has a glaring error. None of the wallets you posted are TB colors so they were easy to identify as fake.


----------



## apeyg

Can you help me!! Is this real?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300965921149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

How about this one?  I noticed the lining is different and I'm not sure which one is right.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350876336909?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!!  I want one of these so bad but want to make sure it is real!!


----------



## Curious___

I'm thinking of buying a Tory Burch but have no idea what to look for especially when the seller is online. Can someone tell me if this one looks authentic, the name of the purse, and what a good used price would be for it?

Ok how do I post the pic??..lol


----------



## toryburchlove

ValentineW said:


> Hello lovely authenticators, could someone please take a look at this for me?
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Amanda MINI SATCHEL Bag
> Name of the seller: speidel4545
> Item no.: 221283282626
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221283282626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This guy used different ID , previously ID banned but got new ID continue selling fake tory burch bag, sell bulk fake toryburch and sold lot still sell . I reported them but ebay didnot have action .  lots innocent buyers didnot find out , even we have few post ask authenticated , they can avoid being victim but still lots people defraud.

I suggest you report to eBay and got this off of eBay , none of tory burch bag is real and keep selling a lot


----------



## Curious___

Not sure if this link will work but can you authenticate this one?

https://poshmark.com/listing/51fbef55bdb600379a03fbac


----------



## harlem_cutie

Curious___ said:


> Not sure if this link will work but can you authenticate this one?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/51fbef55bdb600379a03fbac
> 
> View attachment 2337710
> 
> 
> View attachment 2337711



The pics I see are too dark so cannot discern authenticity. Ask for clearer pics of front, interior and hardware.


----------



## Thelinz

Bought a Robinson Middy from a private seller and was wondering if it's real.  It has a back
Seam and a plain cotton liner  is that even possible? Will post pics if needed

Thx in advance!


----------



## c2maecab

hello... newbie to this forum but this is my 2nd post..

i found this online from group buying sites:

http://beta.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-fashion-and-accessories/d/23655-tory-burch-dome-stripes-blue

is this authentic? pls. help me.

thank you very much


----------



## bagzilllla

Can you help authenticate?  Thanks

http://r.ebay.com/HOcf3H


----------



## harlem_cutie

c2maecab said:


> hello... newbie to this forum but this is my 2nd post..
> 
> i found this online from group buying sites:
> 
> http://beta.cashcashpinoy.com/#!/7-fashion-and-accessories/d/23655-tory-burch-dome-stripes-blue
> 
> is this authentic? pls. help me.
> 
> thank you very much



several members have purchased from CCP and we were unable to determine authenticity. This bag is definitely fake.



bagzilllla said:


> Can you help authenticate?  Thanks
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/HOcf3H



need a closeup of the hardware. Looks ok so far.


----------



## bagzilllla

harlem_cutie said:


> several members have purchased from CCP and we were unable to determine authenticity. This bag is definitely fake.
> 
> 
> 
> need a closeup of the hardware. Looks ok so far.


Thanks for quick response, here's another I'm considering, what your impression?

http://r.ebay.com/4IZqad


----------



## harlem_cutie

bagzilllla said:


> Thanks for quick response, here's another I'm considering, what your impression?
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/4IZqad



authentic.


----------



## bagzilllla

bagzilllla said:


> Thanks for quick response, here's another I'm considering, what your impression?
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/4IZqad


Pictures were added of hardware....http://r.ebay.com/HOcf3H


----------



## bagzilllla

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic.


hardware pictures were added

http://r.ebay.com/HOcf3H


----------



## bagzilllla




----------



## c2maecab

harlem_cutie said:


> several members have purchased from CCP and we were unable to determine authenticity. This bag is definitely fake.
> 
> 
> 
> need a closeup of the hardware. Looks ok so far.


thank you harlem_cutie..


----------



## cmd84

Hello! Can someone help me please. I bought TB kelsey middy satchel in blue from a work colleague. However I didn't see that color in the TB official website. Would anyone know if this color was officially released by TB? Thanks!


----------



## cmd84

here's a picture. Thanks!


----------



## cmd84

here's a picture of the whole bag. Help please! Thank you!


----------



## cmd84

picture of the inner lining. Thanks.


----------



## jamcl31

Item: ballet pink stripe canvas leather tote
Seller: nice_selections

Thanks!!


----------



## bagzilllla

What is your thoughts on this more pictures of hardware added by seller.

http://r.ebay.com/HOcf3H


----------



## bagzilllla

Very helpful thread really appreciate it

What are your thoughts on this?

http://r.ebay.com/rEf21O


----------



## faithtolive1

Hi,

Wondering are the wallets here authentic?

http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...llet-6-colours-brand-new-authentic-230-a.html

Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jamcl31 said:


> Item: ballet pink stripe canvas leather tote
> Seller: nice_selections
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2348449
> View attachment 2348450
> View attachment 2348451



fake



faithtolive1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering are the wallets here authentic?
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...llet-6-colours-brand-new-authentic-230-a.html
> 
> Thanks for all your help in advance.



all are fake


----------



## little05fish

Could someone authenticate this item? I really love this purse, but can't find it in any department store.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...Embossed-Mauve-Leather-Mini-Bag-/130999905916
Thank you in advance!


----------



## MissNano

Can someone help me out with these Reva flats? Thanks so much in advance!

Item: Tory Burch 'Reva' Ballet Flat (Women) Size 8M, Gold Leather
Seller: fancypantspablo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181224596786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

little05fish said:


> Could someone authenticate this item? I really love this purse, but can't find it in any department store.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...Embossed-Mauve-Leather-Mini-Bag-/130999905916
> Thank you in advance!



not familiar with this bag but all of the seller's other TB items are authentic.



MissNano said:


> Can someone help me out with these Reva flats? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Tory Burch 'Reva' Ballet Flat (Women) Size 8M, Gold Leather
> Seller: fancypantspablo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181224596786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



authentic.


----------



## MissNano

harlem_cutie said:


> not familiar with this bag but all of the seller's other TB items are authentic.
> authentic.



Thank you so much! I took a gamble and won the auction, time to enjoy my first pair of Revas


----------



## little05fish

harlem_cutie said:


> not familiar with this bag but all of the seller's other TB items are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## little05fish

harlem_cutie said:


> not familiar with this bag but all of the seller's other TB items are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## cmd84

hi please help! Do you think this is authentic?


----------



## toryburchlove

cmd84 said:


> View attachment 2353102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi please help! Do you think this is authentic?


hi
this  tory burch kelsey middy satchel is fake. how much u paid for this?
this  is copy , fake Kelsey satchel used sell from eBay seller like speidel4545 about $180-$250. 
the leather cut , the shape can  tell right away it is fake one


----------



## cmd84

Thank you toryburchlove! It's sad that I bought a fake one.  should be extra careful next time.


----------



## klpisto

Hi, I have a Tory Burch Audra satchel that I believe to be authentic but would like another set of eyes. Please authenticate, thanks!!




http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_1205.jpg
http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_1207.jpg
http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/klpisto/purse/IMG_1211.jpg


----------



## mdchan602

Hi Authenticators! 

Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Double Zip! Thanks so much!

Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote
Seller: dianalu216
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote-/171133097192?nma=true&si=pCKNTEeTU6n9eGrStOAAlS2Vkdc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## westwood8183

Hi, could anyone tell me if this is authentic? The seller has 100% feedback, but she seems to have an awful lot of NWOT items.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...430?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c05ba956

(more pictures in the link)

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

klpisto said:


> Hi, I have a Tory Burch Audra satchel that I believe to be authentic but would like another set of eyes. Please authenticate, thanks!!



authentic



mdchan602 said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Double Zip! Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote
> Seller: dianalu216
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote-/171133097192?nma=true&si=pCKNTEeTU6n9eGrStOAAlS2Vkdc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



ask the seller what color this is supposed to be. Something seems off about it. Not saying it's fake, just saying I'm unsure from the pics.



westwood8183 said:


> Hi, could anyone tell me if this is authentic? The seller has 100% feedback, but she seems to have an awful lot of NWOT items.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...430?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c05ba956
> 
> (more pictures in the link)
> 
> Thank you!




authentic. Looks like a lot of her stock is customer returns hence all of the NWOTs. None of her listings are raising any red flags for me. I'm also fairly certain that a few members have purchased from her.


----------



## mdchan602

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> ask the seller what color this is supposed to be. Something seems off about it. Not saying it's fake, just saying I'm unsure from the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic. Looks like a lot of her stock is customer returns hence all of the NWOTs. None of her listings are raising any red flags for me. I'm also fairly certain that a few members have purchased from her.


 

Thanks harlem_cutie! I just received the purse and took some more pictures myself. I remember you guys mentioned something about YKK zipper. The purse doesn't have YKK zipper outside but the side pocket in the purse with a smaller zipper has YKK zipper. Also I don't know about the saffiano leather. Also, I can't find a tag inside that say "made in china", where is that supposed to locate? I hope the pictures will help, and I really hope it's real. I emailed the seller; she said she bought the purse this May in NYC and the purse is authentic (but like you guys said, who would admit even if it's fake). Please help! Thank you so so much!! 

Photos: http://s194.photobucket.com/user/xxmclovexx/library/Tory Burch Robinson


----------



## ValentineW

Hello authenticators! Could someone please take a look at this for me to see if it's authentic? I know there aren't that many close up pictures so let me know if you need more and I will ask =). (Would be great if you could let me know what specifically you need more pictures of too.)

Item: Tory Burch Priscilla Small Frame Satchel
Seller: smoint7
Item Number: 151131977848
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151131977848?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## bagzilllla

*Amanda Foldover more pictures added to Ebay listing need your opinion. Thanks*


----------



## tinyturtle

hi! can someone help authenticate this listing on Ebay?  Tory Burch T logo stacked handbag.  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221293635981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bagzilllla

bagzilllla said:


> *Amanda Foldover more pictures added to Ebay listing need your opinion. Thanks*



Item sold already someone beat me to it.  Thanks

Sorry for not adding listing link.


----------



## purzie

Hi Experts, 

I'm looking to buy a Robinson tote, can you please help me authenticate if any of these is real?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Tory-B...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6c71544

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4177bf514e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=400584294419&

Thanks!!


----------



## Xyz526

Can someone help and tell me how the new tory burch dust bag looks?


----------



## bowtie98

Hello Ladies of Authenticate this Tory Burch. I found a bag that I'm dying to buy and was wondering if anyone could authenticate it for me? The listing ends at 11:00am today.The seller has had positive feedback and seems to sell authentic things, but one can never be too careful.I would really appreciate an experts opinion on it. 

*She has posted a few pictures of the item she's selling, I posted the link below.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290987962283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## toryburchlove

mdchan602 said:


> Thanks harlem_cutie! I just received the purse and took some more pictures myself. I remember you guys mentioned something about YKK zipper. The purse doesn't have YKK zipper outside but the side pocket in the purse with a smaller zipper has YKK zipper. Also I don't know about the saffiano leather. Also, I can't find a tag inside that say "made in china", where is that supposed to locate? I hope the pictures will help, and I really hope it's real. I emailed the seller; she said she bought the purse this May in NYC and the purse is authentic (but like you guys said, who would admit even if it's fake). Please help! Thank you so so much!!
> 
> Photos: http://s194.photobucket.com/user/xxmclovexx/library/Tory%20Burch%20Robinson


Hi mdchan602
I  have viewed the original listing, the  pictures was suspiciously fake, I was almost 95% believe it is fake,  but they did not upload close up pictures so I agreed  with  harlem_cutie about was not sure.

Since you bought and upload the pictures, I am checking and positive say it is fake. this bag is not worth $400 it is over about $150 . the leather isnot original double zip leather, it is  cheaper rough saffiano textures .


----------



## toryburchlove

purzie said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Robinson tote, can you please help me authenticate if any of these is real?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Tory-B...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6c71544
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4177bf514e
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=400584294419&
> 
> Thanks!!


those picture is fuzzy , can not see clearly.


----------



## toryburchlove

toryburchlove said:


> Hi mdchan602
> I  have viewed the original listing, the  pictures was suspiciously fake, I was almost 95% believe it is fake,  but they did not upload close up pictures so I agreed  with  harlem_cutie about was not sure.
> 
> Since you bought and upload the pictures, I am checking and positive say it is fake. this bag is not worth $400 it is over about $150 . the leather isnot original double zip leather, it is  cheaper rough saffiano textures .


most of about leather, the copy they wont use same top quality of leather, otherwise they do not have profit, so no point to make the copy. hardware they can actually get it same. so I look up the toryburch handbag, I more be carefully leather, detail finished.  I saw this color before, it  was selling on eBay seller  ( now the seller suspension) for a while . u can return or u can ask they give you real price, u can buy this kind of bag for $150.


----------



## mdchan602

toryburchlove said:


> Hi mdchan602
> I  have viewed the original listing, the  pictures was suspiciously fake, I was almost 95% believe it is fake,  but they did not upload close up pictures so I agreed  with  harlem_cutie about was not sure.
> 
> Since you bought and upload the pictures, I am checking and positive say it is fake. this bag is not worth $400 it is over about $150 . the leather isnot original double zip leather, it is  cheaper rough saffiano textures .


 
Thanks toryburchlove! I think I'm going to message the seller and discuss about it. The seller said no returns/exchange but hopefully she'll do something about it before I bring it up with eBay. Thanks! I'll definitely be way more careful from now on. *sigh*


----------



## naruelle

Hi I just bought this bag from nordstroms but if this is real, I rather get this one instead:


Amanda Hobo


Also, this says this bag is real with some defects: is it authentic?

Amanda middy

I'm new to tory burch but I always loved the crest so it would really help me out!!


----------



## bowtie98

Hello experts,

 I bought the bag I had asked earlier about, If anyone could tell me if its authentic or not I would be so very grateful! She posted a few pictures, and has sold Tory products before.
Here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...3YqD9HZT8aEXNhQTbbyK0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Again thank you so much for taking the time to help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

naruelle said:


> Hi I just bought this bag from nordstroms but if this is real, I rather get this one instead:
> 
> 
> Amanda Hobo
> 
> 
> Also, this says this bag is real with some defects: is it authentic?
> 
> Amanda middy
> 
> I'm new to tory burch but I always loved the crest so it would really help me out!!



first one authentic, second one - looks suspect to me. The leather texture should be pebbled and soft. This looks plasticky. EDIT: It may just be the pictures though. Seller will need to provide clearer pics to accurately determine authenticity.



bowtie98 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I bought the bag I had asked earlier about, If anyone could tell me if its authentic or not I would be so very grateful! She posted a few pictures, and has sold Tory products before.
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...3YqD9HZT8aEXNhQTbbyK0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Again thank you so much for taking the time to help!



This looks okay to me and none of seller's other listings are throwing up any red flags. I've never seen a patent version of this bag in person so feel free to follow up with actual pics when the bag is received.


----------



## kumasan

Hello experts,

Can you help me authenticate this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...152?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c05b5a20

thank you so much


----------



## harlem_cutie

kumasan said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...152?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c05b5a20
> 
> thank you so much



Authentic. Seems we have several tPF members purchasing from this seller. If anyone could report back on their experience that would be much appreciated.


----------



## kumasan

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. Seems we have several tPF members purchasing from this seller. If anyone could report back on their experience that would be much appreciated.


Thank you very much.


----------



## bowtie98

harlem_cutie said:


> first one authentic, second one - looks suspect to me. The leather texture should be pebbled and soft. This looks plasticky. EDIT: It may just be the pictures though. Seller will need to provide clearer pics to accurately determine authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks okay to me and none of seller's other listings are throwing up any red flags. I've never seen a patent version of this bag in person so feel free to follow up with actual pics when the bag is received.


Thank you so much! I  will be posting more pictures this Thursday afternoon when it comes in!


----------



## naruelle

thanks for authenticating it! I'm actually getting a same bag from nordstroms coming in so i'll compare and see if everything is legit.


----------



## ValentineW

Hello authenticators! I posted this few days ago but it got lost in the shuffle, so I'm reposting it with updated links.

Could someone please take a look at this for me to see if it's  authentic? I know there aren't that many close up pictures so let me  know if you need more and I will ask =). (Would be great if you could  let me know what specifically you need more pictures of too.)

Item: Tory Burch Priscilla Small Frame Satchel
Seller: smoint7
Item Number: 161123236520 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...520?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2583b17aa8

Thanks!!!


----------



## toryburchlove

ValentineW said:


> Hello authenticators! I posted this few days ago but it got lost in the shuffle, so I'm reposting it with updated links.
> 
> Could someone please take a look at this for me to see if it's  authentic? I know there aren't that many close up pictures so let me  know if you need more and I will ask =). (Would be great if you could  let me know what specifically you need more pictures of too.)
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Priscilla Small Frame Satchel
> Seller: smoint7
> Item Number: 161123236520
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...520?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2583b17aa8
> 
> Thanks!!!


I am pretty sure it is authentic


----------



## bowtie98

This looks okay to me and none of seller's other listings are throwing up any red flags. I've never seen a patent version of this bag in person so feel free to follow up with actual pics when the bag is received.[/QUOTE]


Here are more pictures of the bag I received today let me know what you think!


----------



## bowtie98

harlem_cutie said:


> first one authentic, second one - looks suspect to me. The leather texture should be pebbled and soft. This looks plasticky. EDIT: It may just be the pictures though. Seller will need to provide clearer pics to accurately determine authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks okay to me and none of seller's other listings are throwing up any red flags. I've never seen a patent version of this bag in person so feel free to follow up with actual pics when the bag is received.



Here are more pictures of the bag I received today let me know what you think!


----------



## harlem_cutie

bowtie98 said:


> Here are more pictures of the bag I received today let me know what you think!



Hello, I am unable to enlarge these. Can you try to upload so I can enlarge? Also, can I see a close up of the zipperpull and chain and let me know if there is a "made in china" label. I probably won't be able to answer until Tuesday as I will be away this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## chrisrocha

toryburchlove said:


> I am pretty sure it is authentic


I am new to this forum.  I recently bought a "authentic" tori burch bag on ebay and want to know if it is authentic (i think it is fake now that i have it)  can anyone help me out?  i don't think i can start a thred


----------



## bowtie98

harlem_cutie said:


> Hello, I am unable to enlarge these. Can you try to upload so I can enlarge? Also, can I see a close up of the zipperpull and chain and let me know if there is a "made in china" label. I probably won't be able to answer until Tuesday as I will be away this weekend. Thanks!



Thank you for getting back to me, I tried to make the pictures larger. Theres no zipper in this bag but i did find a small made in china label on the left side of the bag.I went to the tory burch store and didnt see this style either the others looked like saffiano leather?


----------



## bowtie98

Here's more pictures just in case!I really appreciate the help btw!


----------



## harlem_cutie

bowtie98 said:


> Here's more pictures just in case!I really appreciate the help btw!



Thanks for the pics. So weird I can enlarge on my phone but not my iPad. This is definitely authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## Caucoin

Could someone please Authenticate this purse. Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390674058982


----------



## toryburchlove

chrisrocha said:


> I am new to this forum.  I recently bought a "authentic" tori burch bag on ebay and want to know if it is authentic (i think it is fake now that i have it)  can anyone help me out?  i don't think i can start a thred


yes , you can send the item number so we can check ebay original listing. if you have the bag, you can take  some close up pictures , use http://www.photobucket.com/ or other site send a link to us view pictures.


----------



## toryburchlove

Caucoin said:


> Could someone please Authenticate this purse. Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390674058982



this seller has fake and authentic item to sell, for Verona folder, it is authentic. their  tory burch amanda wallet all is fake. notice few time  before. Amanda logo clutch cross-body bag black,( eBay item number:121175363214), Tory burch Borinson dome small satchel black(eBay item number:390669543171) and blue #121137939118. All is fake.they even sell almost original price $445.


----------



## bowtie98

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for the pics. So weird I can enlarge on my phone but not my iPad. This is definitely authentic. Enjoy!


Thank you so much! Have a great weekend


----------



## Caucoin

toryburchlove said:


> this seller has fake and authentic item to sell, for Verona folder, it is authentic. their  tory burch amanda wallet all is fake. notice few time  before. Amanda logo clutch cross-body bag black,( eBay item number:121175363214), Tory burch Borinson dome small satchel black(eBay item number:390669543171) and blue #121137939118. All is fake.they even sell almost original price $445.


Thank you!!


----------



## MissNano

Would our lovely authenticators help me with these Reva flats please? Thanks so much!
Item: Tory Burch 'Reva' Ballet Flat (Women) Size 8M, Black/ Gold Medallion
Seller: fancypantspablo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Reva-Ballet-Flat-Women-Size-8M-Black-Gold-Medallion-/190922773243


----------



## nashpoo

This auction is about to end but I'm still curious! :] Not sure if it's real because I thought wallets didn't come in boxes? 
Item Tory Burch Wallet
Seller alliaustin 
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/151140427506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## nashpoo

Here's another one that I'm planning on bidding on if it's authentic. :]
Item Tory Burch Wallet
Seller bethw2007
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/171146281157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## harlem_cutie

MissNano said:


> Would our lovely authenticators help me with these Reva flats please? Thanks so much!
> Item: Tory Burch 'Reva' Ballet Flat (Women) Size 8M, Black/ Gold Medallion
> Seller: fancypantspablo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Reva-Ballet-Flat-Women-Size-8M-Black-Gold-Medallion-/190922773243



authentic



nashpoo said:


> This auction is about to end but I'm still curious! :] Not sure if it's real because I thought wallets didn't come in boxes?
> Item Tory Burch Wallet
> Seller alliaustin
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/151140427506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



fake



nashpoo said:


> Here's another one that I'm planning on bidding on if it's authentic. :]
> Item Tory Burch Wallet
> Seller bethw2007
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/171146281157?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



fake. The vast majority of the vinyl (colored patent?) TB wallets on eBay are fake. If you have access to an outlet you should call them or stop by in person as the vinyl wallets are often on sale for around $120.


----------



## Cacciatrice

help please_

name: TORY Burch Tasche Handtasche Bag Damenhandtasche Handbag braun
seller: gz-1966
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/360762328887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7414wt_0


----------



## FriskyL

Can anyone help authenticate this bag for me? TIA


----------



## armywife26

Hello authenticators! 

Could someone please take a look at this for me to see if it's   authentic? Shouldn't it fold on the sides? The Embossed totes I have seen have "folds" on the sides, the sides for this purse seems flat. 

Item: Tory Burch Jordana Black Patent Tote Retails $495
Seller: bluehairedmama
Item Number: 310767434604
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310767434604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## naruelle

Just wondering, I just got a bag from nordstroms - however it didn't come with a dustbag and I'm rather surprised. Usually Tory Burch bags come with dust bags, right?

Also, what is the key thing you look for when you are authenticating Tory Burch bags? Thinking about grabbing some more but I just wanted to get some key pointers. I have the real bag on hand (from nordstroms) but I feel like there aren't that many key distinguishing points... (name on zipper.. interior cloth (does it come both in prints and just beige color?)


----------



## harlem_cutie

FriskyL said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this bag for me? TIA



what color is this supposed to be? Is there a long strap? Can we see a clear pic of the bag in better lighting? The pics are kind of dark. Thanks!



armywife26 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> 
> Could someone please take a look at this for me to see if it's   authentic? Shouldn't it fold on the sides? The Embossed totes I have seen have "folds" on the sides, the sides for this purse seems flat.
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Jordana Black Patent Tote Retails $495
> Seller: bluehairedmama
> Item Number: 310767434604
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310767434604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



This looks ok to me. Ask the seller for a pic of the "China" tag to confirm. The styles are slightly different. I think this is the older style, flatter tote w/o the folds.


----------



## ashleyjena

Can anyone authenticate a couple of ebay auctions for me? Thank you in advance!

Item: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote Saffiano Night Sky $575
Seller: bestfashiondeals
Item Number: 231073368847
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cd0bcb0f

Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote
Seller: kboone08
Item Number: 151145272857
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330f5d619


Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote In Brown Safiiano Leather MSRP $575
Seller: kimma323
Item Number: 300987128293
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46143b19e5


Item: Tory Burch Robinson Black Large Double Zip Tote, MSRP 575.00
Seller:  curto1976
Item Number: 331046229800
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d13e49728
Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ashleyjena said:


> Can anyone authenticate a couple of ebay auctions for me? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote Saffiano Night Sky $575
> Seller: bestfashiondeals
> Item Number: 231073368847
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cd0bcb0f
> 
> *looks off to me. The overall dimensions of the bag are giving me pause.*
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote
> Seller: kboone08
> Item Number: 151145272857
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330f5d619
> 
> *need better pics. Pics are too dark. Also need close-up of hardware.*
> 
> 
> Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote In Brown Safiiano Leather MSRP $575
> Seller: kimma323
> Item Number: 300987128293
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46143b19e5
> 
> *authentic*
> 
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Black Large Double Zip Tote, MSRP 575.00
> Seller:  curto1976
> Item Number: 331046229800
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d13e49728
> 
> *looks authentic to me.*
> 
> Thanks!



my answers are above in bold. *toryburchlove* is the Robinson expert though so wait for her opinion.


----------



## eggo

Plz authenticate this tory burch belt.
Thanks in advance 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121190461343?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649


----------



## ashleyjena

harlem_cutie said:


> my answers are above in bold. *toryburchlove* is the Robinson expert though so wait for her opinion.




Thank you so much!! 


I have one more, can anyone authenticate this one?

Item: MINT! TORY BURCH BLACK LEATHER ANNIVERSARY TOTE SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG PURSE
Seller: sonyafire
Item Number: 170985747392
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170985747392

Thank you in advance!


----------



## armywife26

harlem_cutie said:


> what color is this supposed to be? Is there a long strap? Can we see a clear pic of the bag in better lighting? The pics are kind of dark. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks ok to me. Ask the seller for a pic of the "China" tag to confirm. The styles are slightly different. I think this is the older style, flatter tote w/o the folds.



thank you... I ended up not buying the purse because the seller said it is in "excellent condition" but then the leather trim have piling, tears and scuffs.


----------



## pupupuff

Hi,

Can someone help me authenticate this bag please? It's the Tory Burch Robinson Triple Gusset bag.

http://s12.postimg.org/x6mvqsfn1/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/akhke21ws/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/lo16jnn71/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/hqdwu90dp/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/z29o1y4h9/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/4darrmvjg/image.jpg

Thank you in advance!


----------



## toryburchlove

ashleyjena said:


> Can anyone authenticate a couple of ebay auctions for me? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote Saffiano Night Sky $575
> Seller: bestfashiondeals
> Item Number: 231073368847
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cd0bcb0f
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote
> Seller: kboone08
> Item Number: 151145272857
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330f5d619
> 
> 
> Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote In Brown Safiiano Leather MSRP $575
> Seller: kimma323
> Item Number: 300987128293
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46143b19e5
> 
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Black Large Double Zip Tote, MSRP 575.00
> Seller:  curto1976
> Item Number: 331046229800
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d13e49728
> Thanks!


Item: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote Saffiano Night Sky $575
Seller: bestfashiondeals
Item Number: 231073368847
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bur...item35cd0bcb0f

Absolutely  fake, leather is very thin, rough saffiano leather.

Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote
Seller: kboone08
Item Number: 151145272857
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-R...item2330f5d619

picture is unclear, dark , unsure.

The below two is authentic. 

Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote In Brown Safiiano Leather MSRP $575
Seller: kimma323
Item Number: 300987128293
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bur...item46143b19e5


Item: Tory Burch Robinson Black Large Double Zip Tote, MSRP 575.00
Seller:  curto1976
Item Number: 331046229800
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-R...item4d13e49728


----------



## toryburchlove

pupupuff said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag please? It's the Tory Burch Robinson Triple Gusset bag.
> 
> http://s12.postimg.org/x6mvqsfn1/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/akhke21ws/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/lo16jnn71/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/hqdwu90dp/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/z29o1y4h9/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/4darrmvjg/image.jpg
> 
> Thank you in advance!


looks good to me, did not find the fake feature.


----------



## ashleyjena

toryburchlove said:


> Item: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote Saffiano Night Sky $575
> Seller: bestfashiondeals
> Item Number: 231073368847
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bur...item35cd0bcb0f
> 
> Absolutely  fake, leather is very thin, rough saffiano leather.
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote
> Seller: kboone08
> Item Number: 151145272857
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-R...item2330f5d619
> 
> picture is unclear, dark , unsure.
> 
> The below two is authentic.
> 
> Item: New Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote In Brown Safiiano Leather MSRP $575
> Seller: kimma323
> Item Number: 300987128293
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bur...item46143b19e5
> 
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Black Large Double Zip Tote, MSRP 575.00
> Seller:  curto1976
> Item Number: 331046229800
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-R...item4d13e49728





Thank you so much!! Can you authenticate this one?

Item: MINT! TORY BURCH BLACK LEATHER ANNIVERSARY TOTE SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG PURSE
Seller: sonyafire
Item Number: 170985747392
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170985747392

Thank you in advance!


----------



## toryburchlove

ashleyjena said:


> Thank you so much!! Can you authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: MINT! TORY BURCH BLACK LEATHER ANNIVERSARY TOTE SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG PURSE
> Seller: sonyafire
> Item Number: 170985747392
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170985747392
> 
> Thank you in advance!


it looks authentic to me, other items  from this seller looks decent .


----------



## AnnaG17

Hi all, I've just bought a Tory Burch (also eBay) which has a small orange tag just saying 'China' on the inside. Authentic or no?? Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnnaG17 said:


> Hi all, I've just bought a Tory Burch (also eBay) which has a small orange tag just saying 'China' on the inside. Authentic or no?? Thank you!



You need to post pics. Authentications cannot be done w/o pics.


----------



## pupupuff

toryburchlove said:


> looks good to me, did not find the fake feature.


Thank you, toryburchlove.

Followup question: Is it typical for the Tory Burch embossed in the goldware on straps of opposite sides to be facing the same orientation? This is a question for the Robinson Triple Gusset crossbody bag.

So in this picture of the left strap (http://s9.postimg.org/sa5c10qz3/pic4.jpg) and this picture of the right strap (http://s9.postimg.org/iqvn7k3gv/pic5.jpg) The Tory Burch reads at 90 degree angle in the same orientation. (hoping I'm making sense)

Also, there is a tear in the strap, is this an indication of authentic leather or just manufacture defect?

http://s9.postimg.org/q313d3lov/pic1.jpg
http://s9.postimg.org/ozgz1511r/pic2.jpg
http://s9.postimg.org/tb5kq57yn/pic3.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## toryburchlove

pupupuff said:


> Thank you, toryburchlove.
> 
> Followup question: Is it typical for the Tory Burch embossed in the goldware on straps of opposite sides to be facing the same orientation? This is a question for the Robinson Triple Gusset crossbody bag.
> 
> So in this picture of the left strap (http://s9.postimg.org/sa5c10qz3/pic4.jpg) and this picture of the right strap (http://s9.postimg.org/iqvn7k3gv/pic5.jpg) The Tory Burch reads at 90 degree angle in the same orientation. (hoping I'm making sense)
> 
> Also, there is a tear in the strap, is this an indication of authentic leather or just manufacture defect?
> 
> http://s9.postimg.org/q313d3lov/pic1.jpg
> http://s9.postimg.org/ozgz1511r/pic2.jpg
> http://s9.postimg.org/tb5kq57yn/pic3.jpg
> 
> Thank you!


it is kind of seriously tears, the strap  almost break. Tory Burch bag shall not  bad piece like this, but I heard some  complains about tury burch bag as well,   so authentic tory burch bag is might happen like this if wear not properly by previously users.

I need to  see some pictures about the Robinson Triple Gusset crossbody bag  you r talking about , so I can find if it is copy cheap leather or original tory burch saffiano  leather.  

hardware shall be fine.


----------



## pupupuff

toryburchlove said:


> it is kind of seriously tears, the strap  almost break. Tory Burch bag shall not  bad piece like this, but I heard some  complains about tury burch bag as well,   so authentic tory burch bag is might happen like this if wear not properly by previously users.
> 
> I need to  see some pictures about the Robinson Triple Gusset crossbody bag  you r talking about , so I can find if it is copy cheap leather or original tory burch saffiano  leather.
> 
> hardware shall be fine.


These were original pictures I posted:

http://s12.postimg.org/x6mvqsfn1/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/akhke21ws/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/lo16jnn71/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/hqdwu90dp/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/z29o1y4h9/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/4darrmvjg/image.jpg

A couple more here:
http://s24.postimg.org/i7yth8whx/DSC00243.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/i98ranybp/DSC00244.jpg
http://s14.postimg.org/esy9ocjlt/DSC00233.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## toryburchlove

pupupuff said:


> These were original pictures I posted:
> 
> http://s12.postimg.org/x6mvqsfn1/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/akhke21ws/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/lo16jnn71/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/hqdwu90dp/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/z29o1y4h9/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/4darrmvjg/image.jpg
> 
> A couple more here:
> http://s24.postimg.org/i7yth8whx/DSC00243.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/i98ranybp/DSC00244.jpg
> http://s14.postimg.org/esy9ocjlt/DSC00233.jpg
> 
> Thank you!


this bag is authentic . about the damage, previous user  might not maintenance well


----------



## jlizp

Can someone please authenticate this.  Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151146312679&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160


----------



## atlcharm

This is my first Tory Burch. Will someone help me authenticate it.  I really love the bag, high-quality, but still want to be sure. The first link is my sucky pictures. The second link show the pictures taken by the seller.

http://s136.photobucket.com/user/alsaxon/slideshow/

http://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-shoulder-bag-bronze-377463


----------



## pupupuff

toryburchlove said:


> this bag is authentic . about the damage, previous user  might not maintenance well


Thank you for authenticating! Much appreciation!


----------



## harlem_cutie

jlizp said:


> Can someone please authenticate this.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151146312679&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160



looks authentic to me. 



atlcharm said:


> This is my first Tory Burch. Will someone help me authenticate it.  I really love the bag, high-quality, but still want to be sure. The first link is my sucky pictures. The second link show the pictures taken by the seller.
> 
> http://s136.photobucket.com/user/alsaxon/slideshow/
> 
> http://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-shoulder-bag-bronze-377463



looks okay so far. What does the "made in china" label on the inside look like?


----------



## enji

Hi All,

could you please authenticate this bag for me?

item name : TORY BURCH Kelsey Middy Satchel
item pics :













thanks before...


----------



## NicoleLovesTory

Can someone please authenticate this Amanda crossbody for me? What concerns me is that there is no card slots in the inside and the holes for adjusting the length of the strap are not very secure. Seller claims to have bought it summer 2012 from the tory burch store in yorkdale mall, toronto ontario. Thank you!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=321233109722&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123


----------



## Sunnydqt

Can someone please authenticate these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7c8645f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3386e2e546


----------



## harlem_cutie

enji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> item name : TORY BURCH Kelsey Middy Satchel
> item pics :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks before...



need more pics. Need pics of interior and hardware. It looks fake to me though.



NicoleLovesTory said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Amanda crossbody for me? What concerns me is that there is no card slots in the inside and the holes for adjusting the length of the strap are not very secure. Seller claims to have bought it summer 2012 from the tory burch store in yorkdale mall, toronto ontario. Thank you!
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=321233109722&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123



ask for pics of the hardware on the strap (the hardware to adjust the strap)



Sunnydqt said:


> Can someone please authenticate these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...095?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7c8645f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3386e2e546



first one - authentic
second one - need more pics


----------



## missywinter

Hi i would need some advise for all the expert here!

Tony Burch bag, style i am not sure























Is it authentic? let me know if u need more picture

Thanks


----------



## jamcl31

Item: Tory Burch Saffiano Double Zip Tote
Seller: dra.strata
Listing number: 171160957689








Thanks )


----------



## ValentineW

I know this seller didn't upload many close up or clear shots of the purse, but can someone please let me know which close up pictures I should ask for? Interior pictures? Logo? Mirror? The made-in tag? Hardware? Which hardwares? Anything else?

Unless you can already tell its authenticity from these picture... but none of them seem that close or clear...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261320041317?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This is once again for a Priscilla satchel... the last seller and I didn't work out how shipping would work since I'm in a different country....so I'm still looking around for it =(.

Thanks in advance again!


----------



## harlem_cutie

missywinter said:


> Hi i would need some advise for all the expert here!
> 
> Tony Burch bag, style i am not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it authentic? let me know if u need more picture
> 
> Thanks



where did you purchase? Based on pics, this does not look authentic. I need a close-up of all hardware to confirm and a clearer shot of the interior.



jamcl31 said:


> Item: Tory Burch Saffiano Double Zip Tote
> Seller: dra.strata
> Listing number: 171160957689
> 
> View attachment 2384693
> View attachment 2384695
> View attachment 2384696
> View attachment 2384697
> View attachment 2384698
> 
> 
> Thanks )



I am not able to pull up the listing on eBay. Can I get a close-up of the bottom of the bag, back seam and zipper pulls? Thanks!


----------



## missywinter

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase? Based on pics, this does not look authentic. I need a close-up of all hardware to confirm and a clearer shot of the interior.




























bought it from a fb seller


----------



## jamcl31

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase? Based on pics, this does not look authentic. I need a close-up of all hardware to confirm and a clearer shot of the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not able to pull up the listing on eBay. Can I get a close-up of the bottom of the bag, back seam and zipper pulls? Thanks!




Here's the bottom, I messaged the seller for additional pictures.  I won the bid already, though. What do you advise at this point in time? But I'll update you as soon as she replies


----------



## organometallics

Can you please authenticate these wallets for me?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27131255589...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2379wt_1072
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350914454366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_38wt_1072
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26131729807...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_598wt_1072


----------



## harlem_cutie

missywinter said:


> bought it from a fb seller



sorry, but this is not authentic.



jamcl31 said:


> Here's the bottom, I messaged the seller for additional pictures.  I won the bid already, though. What do you advise at this point in time? But I'll update you as soon as she replies
> View attachment 2386610



looks ok so far but will need the other pics to confirm. The pics are dark so it's hard to see the necessary details.



organometallics said:


> Can you please authenticate these wallets for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27131255589...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2379wt_1072
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350914454366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_38wt_1072
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26131729807...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_598wt_1072



1st and second one fake. Third one, I'm honestly unsure but leaning towards authentic. The items look good but wallets are easily faked. Ask the seller where the "made in china" label is in the wallet.


----------



## Neverbuyfakes

Hi Ladies, 

Could you please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Bag? Thank you in advance!

This is a Amanda Mini Satchel.
ebay item no.: 141106198599

Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da95b847


----------



## elvisgurly

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Black-Revas-Size-85-225-/181253691275
made4summer22
*Tory Burch Black Revas!! Size 8.5!!! $225!!!!*

Item number:  

181253691275


----------



## ValentineW

This is once again  for a Priscilla satchel... the last seller and I couldn't work out how  shipping would work since I'm in a different country....so I'm still  looking around for it =(. I had posted this listing earlier but it wasn't noticed so I hope it's okay to post it again as the listing ends in a day.

Item: NWT Tory Burch Priscilla leather framed satchel in tumbleweed.
Seller: countmarin
Item Number: 261320041317
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261320041317?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!!!


----------



## jamcl31

harlem_cutie said:


> sorry, but this is not authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> looks ok so far but will need the other pics to confirm. The pics are dark so it's hard to see the necessary details.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st and second one fake. Third one, I'm honestly unsure but leaning towards authentic. The items look good but wallets are easily faked. Ask the seller where the "made in china" label is in the wallet.




Here, thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Neverbuyfakes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Bag? Thank you in advance!
> 
> This is a Amanda Mini Satchel.
> ebay item no.: 141106198599
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...599?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da95b847



authentic



elvisgurly said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Black-Revas-Size-85-225-/181253691275
> made4summer22
> *Tory Burch Black Revas!! Size 8.5!!! $225!!!!*
> 
> Item number:
> 
> 181253691275



need to see the soles



ValentineW said:


> This is once again  for a Priscilla satchel... the last seller and I couldn't work out how  shipping would work since I'm in a different country....so I'm still  looking around for it =(. I had posted this listing earlier but it wasn't noticed so I hope it's okay to post it again as the listing ends in a day.
> 
> Item: NWT Tory Burch Priscilla leather framed satchel in tumbleweed.
> Seller: countmarin
> Item Number: 261320041317
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261320041317?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!!!



I don't know enough about Priscilla to feel comfortable authenticating as I've never seen this bag in person. All of seller's other TB items are legit so I'm inclined to believe this is authentic.


----------



## jamcl31

jamcl31 said:


> Here, thanks!
> View attachment 2388328
> View attachment 2388331
> View attachment 2388332
> View attachment 2388333
> View attachment 2388334
> View attachment 2388335







harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> need to see the soles
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about Priscilla to feel comfortable authenticating as I've never seen this bag in person. All of seller's other TB items are legit so I'm inclined to believe this is authentic.




Sorry, I see my photos didn't upload well. Here


----------



## minoxa33

Hello all

Could you please help me to authenticate this Robinson Dome?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TORY-BURCH-D...220891?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2ecb79505b

Thank you very much!


----------



## silversage4

Hi,  Can anyone take a look and see if this looks authentic to them?  I've not seen this style before. I won it but when I got it, it felt "off" to me.  What do you think? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-With-Ta...%2FTRxrN5pR6KrrTCXNmM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

jamcl31 said:


> Sorry, I see my photos didn't upload well. Here
> View attachment 2388615
> View attachment 2388616
> View attachment 2388618
> View attachment 2388620
> View attachment 2388621




sorry for the delay. The hardware is making me hesitate. The zipperpull does not look right. I'm unsure as to authenticity. If possible, wait for *toryburchlove* to confirm.


----------



## harlem_cutie

minoxa33 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Robinson Dome?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/TORY-BURCH-D...220891?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2ecb79505b
> 
> Thank you very much!



ask for a pic of the bottom.



silversage4 said:


> Hi,  Can anyone take a look and see if this looks authentic to them?  I've not seen this style before. I won it but when I got it, it felt "off" to me.  What do you think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-With-Ta...%2FTRxrN5pR6KrrTCXNmM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!



I have never seen this style. The lining isn't standard TB and the hangtag isn't either. What does the tag say?


----------



## silversage4

harlem_cutie said:


> ask for a pic of the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen this style. The lining isn't standard TB and the hangtag isn't either. What does the tag say?



Hi Harlem cutie,
It said it was a jayden and had a different color listed so the tag is wrong for the bag for sure. 
That's what really started to raise red flags for me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

silversage4 said:


> Hi Harlem cutie,
> It said it was a jayden and had a different color listed so the tag is wrong for the bag for sure.
> That's what really started to raise red flags for me.




in that case, there is no way that it can be authentic. If you look at some of the embossed TB styles like the Lux tote you will see that the embossing also varies. I hope you are able to get your money back.


----------



## missywinter

Thank harlem_cutie for authentication.  appreciate it... sigh... it seem tt i got cheated... as she mentioned to me is authentic...anyway thanks!


----------



## silversage4

harlem_cutie said:


> in that case, there is no way that it can be authentic. If you look at some of the embossed TB styles like the Lux tote you will see that the embossing also varies. I hope you are able to get your money back.



*sigh* I had a feeling, it really just didn't feel right. Thank you so much for your help I really appreciate it!


----------



## minoxa33

harlem_cutie said:


> ask for a pic of the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen this style. The lining isn't standard TB and the hangtag isn't either. What does the tag say?


I asked the seller for pics of bottom and got them. Unfortunately they can only be saved in low res. What am I to look for, harlem_cutie?


----------



## harlem_cutie

minoxa33 said:


> I asked the seller for pics of bottom and got them. Unfortunately they can only be saved in low res. What am I to look for, harlem_cutie?




need to know if the bag has feet or not.


----------



## jamcl31

harlem_cutie said:


> sorry for the delay. The hardware is making me hesitate. The zipperpull does not look right. I'm unsure as to authenticity. If possible, wait for *toryburchlove* to confirm.




It's okay. I'll try waiting if she can within the week. Thank you so much


----------



## sushisquare

Hi i just purchased a TB kelsey middy satchel bag from an online seller and would like experts here to help me authenticate the bag. Thanks in advance!

http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad21/sushisquarepants/tb kelsey middy satchel


----------



## minoxa33

harlem_cutie said:


> need to know if the bag has feet or not.


Ok, thank you! It has four golden feet, looks like they have the slit for a screwdriver.


----------



## toryburchlove

jamcl31 said:


> Here, thanks!
> View attachment 2388328
> View attachment 2388331
> View attachment 2388332
> View attachment 2388333
> View attachment 2388334
> View attachment 2388335


hi
I am positive this tote is authentic . leather is still  great condition even used ,from pictures can see detail   good finished.


----------



## toryburchlove

ValentineW said:


> This is once again  for a Priscilla satchel... the last seller and I couldn't work out how  shipping would work since I'm in a different country....so I'm still  looking around for it =(. I had posted this listing earlier but it wasn't noticed so I hope it's okay to post it again as the listing ends in a day.
> 
> Item: NWT Tory Burch Priscilla leather framed satchel in tumbleweed.
> Seller: countmarin
> Item Number: 261320041317
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261320041317?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!!!


I have saw  the real  Priscilla leather framed satchel  tumbleweed and fake one as well.
I am positive this one is real.


----------



## toryburchlove

sushisquare said:


> Hi i just purchased a TB kelsey middy satchel bag from an online seller and would like experts here to help me authenticate the bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/ad21/sushisquarepants/tb kelsey middy satchel


it is 100% fake. Authentic one re-sell alue  about 400- $500. how much you got ? this one has no shape, leather and detail is poor finish, looks a cheap bag, less classy.   this kind of fake kelsey bag used to sell many on eBay about $100-$200 . those seller is banned now.


----------



## toryburchlove

Tips for  fake:
Below the sellers all item is fake*:
*rssj747745 http://www.ebay.com/sch/rssj747745/...h=item4178f7298e&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

		 	 		 	liquidlillian:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/liquidlilli...h=item3cd82d1e3d&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## sushisquare

toryburchlove said:


> it is 100% fake. Authentic one re-sell alue  about 400- $500. how much you got ? this one has no shape, leather and detail is poor finish, looks a cheap bag, less classy.   this kind of fake kelsey bag used to sell many on eBay about $100-$200 . those seller is banned now.


Thanks toryburchlove  sad coz i dont think i can get my money back for this. I got it for SG$290 so it is similar to the price range you mentioned. Lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## jamcl31

toryburchlove said:


> hi
> I am positive this tote is authentic . leather is still  great condition even used ,from pictures can see detail   good finished.




Yey thanks so much


----------



## youngbutbroke

Hi ladies, 

Please confirm if this clutch is authentic or not!

http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/luvechristine/library/Tory Burch Clutch?sort=3&page=1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## minoxa33

minoxa33 said:


> Ok, thank you! It has four golden feet, looks like they have the slit for a screwdriver.


I did not end up buying that bag - the two little stains on the inside put me off in the end. But thanks for your concern!


----------



## kellypens

Just wondering if anyone can authenticate this Tory Burch Amanda Easy Tote? Would like to use it as part purse, part diaper bag. Thanks for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121211567437?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_76wt_1204


----------



## akzm15

Hi, I'm after the tory burch robinson mini chain bag and I realised they don't sell the pink one anymore on the Tory Burch site! Could I please get these authenticated? Many thanks x

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271222915695?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231094089178?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jbennett562

I bought this TB Printed Cosmetic case on ebay. Can someone please let me know if it's real? TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mhb379

Hello, can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Tote I just won on eBay ? = )
Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote Black
Seller: angelasugar14
Item Number:161149937292
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-To...PTZdjo4Tx6D35WJIiwpYA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## toryburchlove

mhb379 said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Tote I just won on eBay ? = )
> Item: Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote Black
> Seller: angelasugar14
> Item Number:161149937292
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Double-Zip-Tote-Black-/161149937292?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=5M0VInPTZdjo4Tx6D35WJIiwpYA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Watch out. 
90% say it is not authentic, but pictures is  very fuzzy , try to zoom in, I   cannot see  clearly for leather and detail, but I checked this seller  other toryburch item for sell, all is fake. the Rolbinson middy satchel, wallet is fake.  my suggest is leave it. this seller items isnot trustful . if you already paid, post you own picture to authenticate.


----------



## Traloinva

cmoralez said:


> I need some advice!  As far as you can tell, is this purse authentic?  I only have one picture of the outside and one of the inside but I am hoping that someone would be able to tell me..It is the Tory Burch Aubrie.


I am new to this forum....Did anyone ever answer you.  I have a bag like this in black and I am trying to authenticate it too.  I was wondering what you found out about yours.  Thanks!


----------



## Megan9589

Could someone please authenticate this wallet? I just purchased if from a seller on poshmark. It smells like leather, but there is a "China TBO" tag on the inside. Thanks!


----------



## dbirch31

Hello! I just bought this Tory Burch Mint Green Mini Robinson bag and I am worried if it is real or not. The reason why I am skeptical about it is because right after I purchased it, the seller posted the same exact item for sell, with the same exact title, description, price and pictures.  This purse is pretty rare because ever since they sold out, the mint green ones have been hard to come across.  I have already contacted ebay about my concern and they are looking into. So, the link below if of the purse.  Please let me know!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c2416803


----------



## sendaang

Hi..please help..i've just won this item from ebay..and i got concerned from looking around if it's really authentic...im suppose to send the payment within 3days..but i wanna make sure if im making the right choice..seller said that the wallet's price is discounted due to the minor defects..please help..i already have a bad feeling..i just want a confirmation before i flag the seller and cancel the order...thank you..thank you..

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171173958431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171173958431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## sendaang

Sorry..here's the rest of the information.. Please authenticate..have just won the item.. thanks! 

Item: BNW & AUTH TORY BURCH ROBINSON ZIP CONTINENTAL WALLET, POPPY RED
Seller: ineedprettythings
Item Number: 171173958431

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171173958431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## sendaang




----------



## sendaang

jamcl31 said:


> Item: Tory Burch Jolene Ballet Flats
> Seller: ineedprettythings
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301758
> View attachment 2301759
> View attachment 2301760
> View attachment 2301761
> 
> 
> Thanks!


hi? im trying to buy tory from the same seller...did you get your answer on whether or not the ballet flats were authentic?


----------



## Fluffysofa

Item: tory burch black leather hobo bag

Seller: likeslux on threadflip

She said the bag is definitely authentic but I've never owned a tory burch bag so I have no clue

Pictures 
	

		
			
		

		
	









I'm ready to buy it now but just wanted to make sure. Already had to send back one fake from there ): thanks so much ladies! Y'all rock.


----------



## jbennett562

jbennett562 said:


> I bought this TB Printed Cosmetic case on ebay. Can someone please let me know if it's real? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Can someone please authenticate this cosmetic case? TIA!!


----------



## grobertson23

Fluffysofa said:


> Item: tory burch black leather hobo bag
> 
> Seller: likeslux on threadflip
> 
> She said the bag is definitely authentic but I've never owned a tory burch bag so I have no clue
> 
> Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408129
> View attachment 2408130
> View attachment 2408131
> View attachment 2408132
> View attachment 2408133
> View attachment 2408134
> 
> 
> I'm ready to buy it now but just wanted to make sure. Already had to send back one fake from there ): thanks so much ladies! Y'all rock.





It is not real. I have never seen this style before and the interior, to me knowledge, has never been in production.


----------



## toryburchlove

kellypens said:


> Just wondering if anyone can authenticate this Tory Burch Amanda Easy Tote? Would like to use it as part purse, part diaper bag. Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121211567437?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_76wt_1204


looks good


----------



## toryburchlove

akzm15 said:


> Hi, I'm after the tory burch robinson mini chain bag and I realised they don't sell the pink one anymore on the Tory Burch site! Could I please get these authenticated? Many thanks x
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271222915695?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231094089178?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


it does not show any suspiciously matter yet .


----------



## toryburchlove

Megan9589 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this wallet? I just purchased if from a seller on poshmark. It smells like leather, but there is a "China TBO" tag on the inside. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2406422
> View attachment 2406423
> View attachment 2406424
> View attachment 2406425
> View attachment 2406427


please wait harlem_cutie can check for you.


----------



## toryburchlove

dbirch31 said:


> Hello! I just bought this Tory Burch Mint Green Mini Robinson bag and I am worried if it is real or not. The reason why I am skeptical about it is because right after I purchased it, the seller posted the same exact item for sell, with the same exact title, description, price and pictures.  This purse is pretty rare because ever since they sold out, the mint green ones have been hard to come across.  I have already contacted ebay about my concern and they are looking into. So, the link below if of the purse.  Please let me know!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c2416803


Mint Green Mini Robinson bag is fake.
some item is authentic, some is fake from this seller.


----------



## toryburchlove

sendaang said:


> Hi..please help..i've just won this item from ebay..and i got concerned from looking around if it's really authentic...im suppose to send the payment within 3days..but i wanna make sure if im making the right choice..seller said that the wallet's price is discounted due to the minor defects..please help..i already have a bad feeling..i just want a confirmation before i flag the seller and cancel the order...thank you..thank you..
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171173958431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/171173958431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


well, I won't positive this is real. the leather looks tough. does not looks right.
check item from this seller, lots fake tory burch bags, Tory Burch Robinson double zip tote, amanda middy satchel. eBay ph customser support  I guess they didn't check as seriously as US site? allow seller sell bulk lots fake and be top -seller. 
*
*


----------



## toryburchlove

Fluffysofa said:


> Item: tory burch black leather hobo bag
> 
> Seller: likeslux on threadflip
> 
> She said the bag is definitely authentic but I've never owned a tory burch bag so I have no clue
> 
> Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408129
> View attachment 2408130
> View attachment 2408131
> View attachment 2408132
> View attachment 2408133
> View attachment 2408134
> 
> 
> I'm ready to buy it now but just wanted to make sure. Already had to send back one fake from there ): thanks so much ladies! Y'all rock.


maybe shall wait harlem_cutie to see,  looks not too bad.


----------



## sendaang

toryburchlove said:


> well, I won't positive this is real. the leather looks tough. does not looks right.
> check item from this seller, lots fake tory burch bags, Tory Burch Robinson double zip tote, amanda middy satchel. eBay ph customser support  I guess they didn't check as seriously as US site? allow seller sell bulk lots fake and be top -seller.
> *
> *




hi toryburchlove,

thank you for the reply..the seller sent me a couple of additinal pictures of the zipper pulls, made in china, tag and the hardware,..i noticed it has a gold lining inside and the seller said tory released wallets with gold inner lining on them..is this true or this just prove that the wallet is absolutely fake? here are the photos..


----------



## sendaang

toryburchlove said:


> maybe shall wait harlem_cutie to see,  looks not too bad.





toryburchlove;25758150,

here are the rest of the photos..


----------



## sendaang

toryburchlove said:


> well, I won't positive this is real. the leather looks tough. does not looks right.
> check item from this seller, lots fake tory burch bags, Tory Burch Robinson double zip tote, amanda middy satchel. eBay ph customser support  I guess they didn't check as seriously as US site? allow seller sell bulk lots fake and be top -seller.
> *
> *




oh sorry..you know what toryburchlove...sorry I was distracted earlier..i just realized your entire message...thank you..that's good to know..I'll have the order cancelled...im not sure why they are still being permitted by ebay to sell this much fakes in the site..probobly because no one has tried to authenticate what they're buying first from this seller..or have ever reported this seller...i might actually be the first then..but thank you for the reponse..i really appreciate it..


----------



## harlem_cutie

Fluffysofa said:


> Item: tory burch black leather hobo bag
> 
> Seller: likeslux on threadflip
> 
> She said the bag is definitely authentic but I've never owned a tory burch bag so I have no clue
> 
> Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408129
> View attachment 2408130
> View attachment 2408131
> View attachment 2408132
> View attachment 2408133
> View attachment 2408134
> 
> 
> I'm ready to buy it now but just wanted to make sure. Already had to send back one fake from there ): thanks so much ladies! Y'all rock.



interior is def not TB. I'm 85% sure this is fake. Ask for closeups of hardware like side connectors and zipperpulls. We can verify using the hardware.



sendaang said:


> hi toryburchlove,
> 
> thank you for the reply..the seller sent me a couple of additinal pictures of the zipper pulls, made in china, tag and the hardware,..i noticed it has a gold lining inside and the seller said tory released wallets with gold inner lining on them..is this true or this just prove that the wallet is absolutely fake? here are the photos..
> 
> View attachment 2410455
> View attachment 2410457
> View attachment 2410459
> View attachment 2410460
> View attachment 2410462
> View attachment 2410463



the zipperpull is wrong. Wallet is fake.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jbennett562 said:


> I bought this TB Printed Cosmetic case on ebay. Can someone please let me know if it's real? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



need to see the inside. More than likely real though.



Megan9589 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this wallet? I just purchased if from a seller on poshmark. It smells like leather, but there is a "China TBO" tag on the inside. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2406422
> View attachment 2406423
> View attachment 2406424
> View attachment 2406425
> View attachment 2406427



I'm leaning towards fake but there is no definitive way to confirm. Wallets are easy to fake. I personally own 10 Robinson wallets and all of the tags say "China" or "made in China". There are no "China TBO" in the lot.


----------



## G3n

Hello,
Can someone please help authenticate these bags?

Double zip robinson:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e835669f1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-T...986?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e548735a

Priscilla:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!!


----------



## simon8

Hi, Can someone help me authenticate this TB bag? It seems to be a soft black leather.


----------



## Megan9589

Thanks so much!


----------



## Zingy

It was an impulse buy. The auction was ending and they're my size. Does anyone know if TB "Jackson" riding boots were ever faked?  I haven't found anything on my own about this style other than being from 2008/9.. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=171175846258 

Thanks!


----------



## Klittl01

How can I tell if I got a fake Amanda classic handle hobo?  It has the made in China inside but has silver hardware. I can't find any other bags with that?  Thanks!


----------



## joey*evanston

Hello,
I recently received a bag and I am wondering if this is authentic, I do not have much experience with Tory Burch bags and I am not real sure how the lining should look or any if they bear any authenticity marks or tags...


----------



## toryburchlove

Klittl01 said:


> How can I tell if I got a fake Amanda classic handle hobo?  It has the made in China inside but has silver hardware. I can't find any other bags with that?  Thanks!


need to post pictures. and what seller, send their store page or eBay ID


----------



## Barkley0

Hi, I'd love if someone could authenticate this for me...thx!

http://tricities.craigslist.org/clo/4177602917.html


----------



## Barkley0

Bump.....^.   Anyone?


----------



## harlem_cutie

joey*evanston said:


> Hello,
> I recently received a bag and I am wondering if this is authentic, I do not have much experience with Tory Burch bags and I am not real sure how the lining should look or any if they bear any authenticity marks or tags...


not authentic. sorry. The hardware or lack thereof and lining gives it away.



Barkley0 said:


> Hi, I'd love if someone could authenticate this for me...thx!
> 
> http://tricities.craigslist.org/clo/4177602917.html



authentic.


----------



## BagBagELF

Hi, I recently received a TB Robinsons Double Zip tote as a gift. I would like your help to authenticate it.

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

BagBagELF said:


> Hi, I recently received a TB Robinsons Double Zip tote as a gift. I would like your help to authenticate it.
> 
> Thanks!




the mirror is all wrong. It is missing the TB emblems. Also, that color is the most popular for fakes. Based on the above, your bag is fake. Sorry.


----------



## DeziLu

Looking at getting this. Is this authentic? Thank you for looking!


----------



## TB buyer

Please tell me if this bag is the real deal.  Trying to buy this color and style for my daughter for Christmas:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c78346fd3
Sold by phenomenalgirl21a89m
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec869467b
Sold by valuevalue_guy
Thank you for your help!


----------



## sueism

toryburchlove said:


> Tips for  fake:
> Below the sellers all item is fake*:
> *rssj747745 http://www.ebay.com/sch/rssj747745/...h=item4178f7298e&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> liquidlillian:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/liquidlilli...h=item3cd82d1e3d&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


just wondering if there is anyone will report the fake to ebay? and if so what will ebay do?


----------



## peggyplaw

Hello,

I would like to know if this item below is authentic or not:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251377585225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

DeziLu said:


> Looking at getting this. Is this authentic? Thank you for looking!



authentic



TB buyer said:


> Please tell me if this bag is the real deal.  Trying to buy this color and style for my daughter for Christmas:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c78346fd3
> Sold by phenomenalgirl21a89m
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec869467b
> Sold by valuevalue_guy
> Thank you for your help!



both are authentic. 



peggyplaw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know if this item below is authentic or not:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251377585225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!!



authentic


----------



## harlem_cutie

sueism said:


> just wondering if there is anyone will report the fake to ebay? and if so what will ebay do?




I report to eBay all the time. They seem to be pretty lax with international sellers. The whole point of "authenticate this" forums is to help each other out so we don't unknowingly buy fakes.


----------



## selketkrb

Looking to authenticate this Small Verona Hobo. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## harlem_cutie

selketkrb said:


> Looking to authenticate this Small Verona Hobo. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.



can you post a pic of the front, back and bottom of the bag? Also, what does the "made in china" tag on the inside look like?


----------



## selketkrb

harlem_cutie said:


> can you post a pic of the front, back and bottom of the bag? Also, what does the "made in china" tag on the inside look like?



Thanks. I don't have access to the bag right now so I can't see the tag, but here are the front/back shots.


----------



## harlem_cutie

selketkrb said:


> Thanks. I don't have access to the bag right now so I can't see the tag, but here are the front/back shots.



this looks good to me. The leather texture is correct as well as draping. Just waiting on confirmation of "made in china" and then you are good to go.


----------



## selketkrb

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks good to me. The leather texture is correct as well as draping. Just waiting on confirmation of "made in china" and then you are good to go.



Thank You!


----------



## kobi0279

hi, please spare me your time to authenticate this TB bag. many many thanks in advance 

Item Name: TB robinsons double zip tote bag
Item Number: NA
Seller's Name: get labels (fb site)
Link: NA (as seller's fb account is in private)


----------



## harlem_cutie

kobi0279 said:


> hi, please spare me your time to authenticate this TB bag. many many thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: TB robinsons double zip tote bag
> Item Number: NA
> Seller's Name: get labels (fb site)
> Link: NA (as seller's fb account is in private)
> View attachment 2427046
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427044
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427047
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427050
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427045
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427051
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427049




fake. Here is a link to a real one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Notice that the crosshatch pattern on the real one is much smoother than the one pictured above.


----------



## kobi0279

harlem_cutie said:


> fake. Here is a link to a real one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Notice that the crosshatch pattern on the real one is much smoother than the one pictured above.



thank you so much harlem_cutie


----------



## helen_f

Hello everyone,

I'm new to Tory Burch but love it and recently bought a couple of things off two different sellers on eBay. I bought them as authentic items and paid quite a lot, but I'm starting to be a bit iffy about authenticity. I would be so, so grateful if you could authenticate...!

The first is a Tory Burch Robinson double zip tote in black- I've only used it a couple of times and it already has a wrinkle on the front. It didn't come with any tags but the seller says that it is new and authentic


The second is a pink continental wallet - the leather quality looks good, but my concern is that the tag it came with was for a black zip continental wallet. 

Please let me know, I'm desperate!!!!!

sorry wasn't sure how to upload the images so just created this album: https://imageshack.com/a/uEvb/1


----------



## harlem_cutie

helen_f said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to Tory Burch but love it and recently bought a couple of things off two different sellers on eBay. I bought them as authentic items and paid quite a lot, but I'm starting to be a bit iffy about authenticity. I would be so, so grateful if you could authenticate...!
> 
> The first is a Tory Burch Robinson double zip tote in black- I've only used it a couple of times and it already has a wrinkle on the front. It didn't come with any tags but the seller says that it is new and authentic
> 
> 
> The second is a pink continental wallet - the leather quality looks good, but my concern is that the tag it came with was for a black zip continental wallet.
> 
> Please let me know, I'm desperate!!!!!
> 
> sorry wasn't sure how to upload the images so just created this album: https://imageshack.com/a/uEvb/1



The wallet for sure is fake. Would you mind linking to the sellers you purchased from?


----------



## helen_f

Hi harlem_cutie and many thanks for your response... So sad to hear it... 

The wallet is from tatianink
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181254739340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

The bag is from alistar12013
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221325088768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

helen_f said:


> Hi harlem_cutie and many thanks for your response... So sad to hear it...
> 
> The wallet is from tatianink
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181254739340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> The bag is from alistar12013
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221325088768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



I'm 95% sure that the Robinson is fake too. I hope *toryburchlove* can confirm. I hope you paid with Paypal. I would use ebay buyer protection and ask for refunds on both. Good luck.


----------



## sueism

harlem_cutie said:


> I report to eBay all the time. They seem to be pretty lax with international sellers. The whole point of "authenticate this" forums is to help each other out so we don't unknowingly buy fakes.


what does lax means? or lack? Its nice to know someone does report to Ebay so that we wont be cheated by those dishonest seller.


----------



## helen_f

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm 95% sure that the Robinson is fake too. I hope *toryburchlove* can confirm. I hope you paid with Paypal. I would use ebay buyer protection and ask for refunds on both. Good luck.


Arghh I hate hate hate dishonest sellers. Should have known better - thankfully paid through paypal!


----------



## helen_f

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm 95% sure that the Robinson is fake too. I hope *toryburchlove* can confirm. I hope you paid with Paypal. I would use ebay buyer protection and ask for refunds on both. Good luck.


Thanks harlem_cutie!!


----------



## AnitaA

I am hoping to buy a Tory Burch wallet as a gift for Christmas. Could someone please authenticate these wallets for me? It would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141140114800?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141140926418?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnitaA said:


> I am hoping to buy a Tory Burch wallet as a gift for Christmas. Could someone please authenticate these wallets for me? It would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141140114800?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141140926418?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Both are fake. Sorry.


----------



## AnitaA

Is there a certain way you can tell if it is authentic?

Is this one fake as well?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301043548064?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnitaA said:


> Is there a certain way you can tell if it is authentic?
> 
> Is this one fake as well?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301043548064?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




leather quality is usually the best way to tell followed by hardware. For this we need to see the tag and the hardware. Sadly, the majority of wallets on eBay are fake. This is one of those times I suggest you go to a major retailer if possible. Fact is, wallets are really hard to authenticate because they are easily faked. 

Fake:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...h-/111236628369?pt=Wallet&hash=item19e6383f91

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...t-/201004095825?pt=Wallet&hash=item2eccc71951

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Real-To...4?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item2c782b65ec


----------



## ion

hey harlem_cutie, could you authenticate these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...TIC-WITH-TAG-DUST-BAG-BRAND-NEW-/281223598249

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281223595651


----------



## rockchalk

Hey everyone, I am new to TPF, but I was hoping someone could help me. I recently purchased a Tory Burch Double Zip Robinson Tote and I am skeptical about whether or not it is real. It came in TB plastic with tissue as well as a dust bag, but as soon as I opened the plastic the Saffiano leather had a very strong smell to it that I had never experienced before. I have a week before I can no longer return it. The seller sent the package from Milton Keynes, UK if that makes a difference to anyone and I purchased it for $350. Here are some pics, but let me know if you need some from other angles. Thanks so much for your help. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## tburchmnl

hi, need your help. is this authentic?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...432.1073741900.464931916932034&type=3&theater

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...y+burch&event=Search+Ranking,Position,2-16,36


----------



## sherwoodpic

I received this as a gift, with no tags and no wrapping and want to know if it is fake - I am assuming it is. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## cindynah

Omg i feel kinda stupid now. Can anyone help to identify if its authentic? Seller told me it is, and its defintely not a reject nor defect. Its confirmed that its real. Please help. 

Amanda's double zip tote bag. 
I asked why tb website doesnt have this bag and she said its cos it was past season. And therefore bag been removed from site. But have i seen in other websites so i thought i might just believe her. 

It looked real with the material and gold hardware. But it came along with a dustbag that has magenta colour on top and some crisscross t logo with black and orange i suppose. Drawstring is purple in colour and the ends have this tb logo in gold still with the transparent sticker on.

and it has the white kinda sponge tissues on the handles. 

And tags that stated its style number 12139688, colour/code black/001 ... size OS (?!?!?!) ... Description amanda double zip tote ... toryburch.com .... some barcodes... and lastly even put suggested retail us$525.00 

This made me more suspicious despite seller been saying its real and that i even collected it from her address (guard house) and have her phone number. 

Cant seem to post pictures from my phone. Will try to do so tml!


----------



## ashleyjena

Item: Tory Burch (NWOT) Marion Ew Tote
Seller: marty19572013
Item Number: 291040206246
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291040206246

Can anyone authenticate this? I Am worried because I asked the seller where it was purchased and they said they couldn't tell me because if they did I would be selling them.... not sure where they would be getting them that inexpensive if they were authentic....


----------



## caligirll06

Hey guys - I purchased this tote from a reputable consignment shop online (Midtown Authentic in Hoboken). I should start by saying I have received many gorgeous authentic pieces from them but this bag raised a flag...the "leather" doesn't look right and the interior doesn't look right either, but the hardware looks good?. I would be greatly appreciative of any help. Thanks!!!


----------



## rockchalk

Okay so I have been reading a lot of the old posts on this thread and I want to add a few more details to my original post #2051. I had originally made an offer on this bag listed on ebay, but the seller declined and messaged me asking if I would be willing to purchase though paypal instead of ebay. The seller currently has 3 other TB robinson double zip totes listed on ebay and I know that other auctions have ended so they must have a pretty significant stock. I messaged them and asked where the bags were purchased and they said at the TB outlet. The seller is bbbflower and has 100% feedback. They guarantee authenticity and are willing to offer a refund within 14 days if I am not satisfied with the item. I searched their ebay id number and they were previously listed under the name dzdirect, but I can't find past history on that account since it was closed. 

The bag came in TB tissue and plastic with the TB logo and item number on it. There was also this orange plastic sheet thing with the TB logo included in the box as well as a card from TB that basically said we hope you enjoy your item. I can post pictures of all that later if it would be helpful. The dustbag is the canvas type with the orange and pink logo stripe across the top so it seems to be consistent with the new style of the bag which no longer has the mirror or lobster clasps on the crossbody strap. 

I am concerned with the smell that the bag gave off when I took it out of the plastic and I don't know if that is normal for a saffiano leather bag. Also, because this is my first saffiano leather bag I don't know how to authenticate the quality of the leather. 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## pinktree

Hi ladies, please help me figure out this bag is fake or not~~~I just bought it but the seller haven't send it out yet~~~I feel so worried~~~~Thank you so much guys~~~(There are many parts are different with thea tote but I am just thinking the ebay one may be the old style and I did some search after I bought ~~so sad~~)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221338875707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## harlem_cutie

tburchmnl said:


> hi, need your help. is this authentic?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...432.1073741900.464931916932034&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...y+burch&event=Search+Ranking,Position,2-16,36



both fake



sherwoodpic said:


> I received this as a gift, with no tags and no wrapping and want to know if it is fake - I am assuming it is. Please help. Thanks!



fake




ashleyjena said:


> Item: Tory Burch (NWOT) Marion Ew Tote
> Seller: marty19572013
> Item Number: 291040206246
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291040206246
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this? I Am worried because I asked the seller where it was purchased and they said they couldn't tell me because if they did I would be selling them.... not sure where they would be getting them that inexpensive if they were authentic....



the pic quality is crappy. Need better quality pics in good lighting to authenticate.



caligirll06 said:


> Hey guys - I purchased this tote from a reputable consignment shop online (Midtown Authentic in Hoboken). I should start by saying I have received many gorgeous authentic pieces from them but this bag raised a flag...the "leather" doesn't look right and the interior doesn't look right either, but the hardware looks good?. I would be greatly appreciative of any help. Thanks!!!



this is the new Penn tote. Unfortunately, I do not own one so I cannot authenticate but there are fakes everywhere. NYC street vendors are selling them for $50.



pinktree said:


> Hi ladies, please help me figure out this bag is fake or not~~~I just bought it but the seller haven't send it out yet~~~I feel so worried~~~~Thank you so much guys~~~(There are many parts are different with thea tote but I am just thinking the ebay one may be the old style and I did some search after I bought ~~so sad~~)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221338875707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



fake along with the other TB bags listed.

I'll see you ladies in the New Year. I am taking a tPF hiatus.


----------



## harlem_cutie

rockchalk said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to TPF, but I was hoping someone could help me. I recently purchased a Tory Burch Double Zip Robinson Tote and I am skeptical about whether or not it is real. It came in TB plastic with tissue as well as a dust bag, but as soon as I opened the plastic the Saffiano leather had a very strong smell to it that I had never experienced before. I have a week before I can no longer return it. The seller sent the package from Milton Keynes, UK if that makes a difference to anyone and I purchased it for $350. Here are some pics, but let me know if you need some from other angles. Thanks so much for your help. Any advice is appreciated.




this looks fake to me but you should wait until *toryburchlove* confirms.  Almost all of the Robinsons coming from the UK are fake. The TB outlets never received Robinsons in black, navy, cobalt or luggage.


----------



## tracyamor

can someone let me know if these are real or fake?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...150?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cfbf14fe 
and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...996?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d166ec154
 

I brought 2 things recently from this seller so now Im kicking myself because I should've checked out more thoroughly....lesson learned...


----------



## pinktree

Thank you so much ~Harlem~~~~~~you r so kind~~~


----------



## ion

hey harlem_cutie, could you authenticate these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-R...-/281223598249

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281223595651


----------



## harlem_cutie

ion said:


> hey harlem_cutie, could you authenticate these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-R...-/281223598249
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281223595651



Could you ask for pics of the hardware? Unable to tell authenticity from these pics


----------



## ion

hey harlem cutie, here are the pics. from that user.


----------



## tracyamor

Should I post pictures or are the links above sufficient....these are pictures of other items 


he/she selling...


----------



## sherwoodpic

harlem_cutie said:


> both fake
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic quality is crappy. Need better quality pics in good lighting to authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the new Penn tote. Unfortunately, I do not own one so I cannot authenticate but there are fakes everywhere. NYC street vendors are selling them for $50.
> 
> 
> 
> fake along with the other TB bags listed.
> 
> I'll see you ladies in the New Year. I am taking a tPF hiatus.


Thanks harlem!!


----------



## Louise26

Hi ladies! Could someone please authenticate these for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28123086040...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=281230860408&_rdc=1

Tory Burch Classic Reva Flat Black Leather 7.5
Very much appreciated!


----------



## Cstna

Hello Lovlies!!

I have found this site so helpful, and now its time for me to purchase my own Tory  soooo excited. I was wondering what people thoughts were on this one? I am purchsing used for my first as I am too nervous to get one off ebay or other online sites. 

any help would be great! 

One thing i have noticed is that some of the Tory Burch amanda hobos have the tb lining and some dont..... the one on the saks website has it, but nordstroms doesnt? I have also seen both on bags  thanks!

Thanks!!

*** she said the lining is not green its just how the photo took.... i am going to see it tomorrow  ***


----------



## Cstna

Barkley0 said:


> Hi, I'd love if someone could authenticate this for me...thx!
> 
> http://tricities.craigslist.org/clo/4177602917.html


 

looks like it was deleted :0 oh no!


----------



## sarahmorgan

Hey Guys!

I recently just bid on and won a Tory Burch Clay Mini Crossbody bag (that apparently was Nordstrom exclusive) off of Ebay. The pictures looked good, and I was confident that the bag was not a fake. However, I came across two past listings of the exact bag in a different color that the seller had just recently sold for a suspiciously low price. I thought this was just a mistake on the seller's behalf, but I did some research and I don't think this particular bag has actually been manufactured in this color before. If this bag is fake, I am certainly hesitant about paying for the bag I just won. Please authenticate these listings for me, and thank you in advance for your help!

Possible fake:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...333?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c3a1bfbd

Item I bid on:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301053294874?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## toryburchlove

rockchalk said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to TPF, but I was hoping someone could help me. I recently purchased a Tory Burch Double Zip Robinson Tote and I am skeptical about whether or not it is real. It came in TB plastic with tissue as well as a dust bag, but as soon as I opened the plastic the Saffiano leather had a very strong smell to it that I had never experienced before. I have a week before I can no longer return it. The seller sent the package from Milton Keynes, UK if that makes a difference to anyone and I purchased it for $350. Here are some pics, but let me know if you need some from other angles. Thanks so much for your help. Any advice is appreciated.


hi
this bag is positive fake .you mentioned from UK, it herhaps you bought from eBay UK seller whom  now popular selling on eBay, their TB bag almost is fake. please be notice my  post later about  the tip notice


----------



## toryburchlove

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm 95% sure that the Robinson is fake too. I hope *toryburchlove* can confirm. I hope you paid with Paypal. I would use ebay buyer protection and ask for refunds on both. Good luck.


yes double zip tote  is fake


----------



## toryburchlove

rockchalk said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to TPF, but I was hoping someone could help me. I recently purchased a Tory Burch Double Zip Robinson Tote and I am skeptical about whether or not it is real. It came in TB plastic with tissue as well as a dust bag, but as soon as I opened the plastic the Saffiano leather had a very strong smell to it that I had never experienced before. I have a week before I can no longer return it. The seller sent the package from Milton Keynes, UK if that makes a difference to anyone and I purchased it for $350. Here are some pics, but let me know if you need some from other angles. Thanks so much for your help. Any advice is appreciated.


some detail for the bag, the leather is not original tory burch Saffiano leather, it is very cheap leather  and it looks  cheap. the texture  of Saffiano leather is  too obviously, the detail finished is cheap.


----------



## toryburchlove

ion said:


> hey harlem cutie, here are the pics. from that user.


hi
I positive  those is fake. I do not understand why seller said " 100% AUTHENTIC" when it is so fake. the leather is so fake obviously ,at least to experts. those picture use professional Photoshop, not actual picture, they took picture in  professional way to hide the poor quality.

please be aware to those "UK SELLER", I believe those is from same person but use different ID to sell good  fake bag with very high price. if you can , report them . I was notice those " TB bag with beautiful professiona picture for a while" . 

    UK seller :  								 	          bbbflower   all ROBINSON DOUBLE ZIP TOTE (BLACK) is fake  leather is rough and cheap, it is a copy ,leather give away.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...NWT-AND-DUST-BAG-100-AUTHENTIC-/281233098829?
Seller: 
 barganizations
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...IC-WITH-TAGS-DUST-BAG-BRAND-NEW/261350154241?

Seller: 
 lloveshop

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...IC-WITH-TAGS-DUST-BAG-BRAND-NEW/111246867377?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...A-AUTH-TAGS-DUST-BAG-BRAND-NEW-/111247236722?


check three of sellers, same picture background with different item, similar  description .

their item  all is fake.


----------



## toryburchlove

Fake toru burch bag tips:

BE AWARE FROM THOSE UK SELLER:

UK seller :fafashion 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/fafashion/m...h=item23342e8b56&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

UK seller :  barganizations 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/barganizations/m.html?item=261350154241&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

UK seller : bbbflower 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/bbbflower/m.html?item=281223595651&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

UK seller : lloveshop
http://www.ebay.com/sch/lloveshop/m.html?item=111246867377&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

4 UK seller account  I believe is from same person, same picture background, similar description. those TB bag is good quality fake,  only expert can tell,  this is why lost buyers be mislead by beautiful pictures.  their picture all took same way, they never use actual pictures, but took by  professional  photographer beautiful pictures mis-lead buyer and sell very high price. I remember in 2012-2013 there was same thing,  3-5  UK seller ID  was selling tory burch bag their picture took by very same way, good look picture, almost  a year  , they got all shut down, and now change new  ID 2014 come again,  still do the same way.



seller : sjmrsefs12
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...435?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dc85a463

seller : pharold-2012 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/pharold-201...h=item3a896596f0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562



those item is positive  fake.


----------



## toryburchlove

kobi0279 said:


> hi, please spare me your time to authenticate this TB bag. many many thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: TB robinsons double zip tote bag
> Item Number: NA
> Seller's Name: get labels (fb site)
> Link: NA (as seller's fb account is in private)
> View attachment 2427046
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427044
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427047
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427050
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427045
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427051
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427049


fake


----------



## TB amanda

Purchased this off ebay after not being able to find it in ANY stores and received today.  If you could let me know it's authentic, I'd greatly appreciate it.  Thanks


----------



## axya

Hi,
I saw this Robinson on Poshmark, advertised as having a defect (one snap missing).
I think it's a fake, what do you guys think?


----------



## laurenpeabody

Can anyone authenticate this one for me please? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...396?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c2cb3a04


----------



## Piglet24

Pls help me authenticate this


----------



## Dee.

Hi there! I have been looking for this bag for a longest time and I hope this one is authentic!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301057392118

Thank you in advance :]


----------



## toryburchlove

TB amanda said:


> Purchased this off ebay after not being able to find it in ANY stores and received today.  If you could let me know it's authentic, I'd greatly appreciate it.  Thanks


it looks authentic to me.


----------



## toryburchlove

axya said:


> Hi,
> I saw this Robinson on Poshmark, advertised as having a defect (one snap missing).
> I think it's a fake, what do you guys think?


it look  authentic. I do not think it is fake to me


----------



## toryburchlove

Dee. said:


> Hi there! I have been looking for this bag for a longest time and I hope this one is authentic!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301057392118
> 
> Thank you in advance :]


no this is not authentic.  that kind leather would  broken faster.cheap leather.


----------



## toryburchlove

Piglet24 said:


> View attachment 2448586
> 
> Pls help me authenticate this


I do not think it is authentic, but I need more picture, front, back  , stitching , closed up picture to make sure.


----------



## aprilgp

hi all. would appreciate it if you could authenticate this TB wallet. thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jonny88

Can someone please try to authenticate this for me?

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/161186723763

*Selling it for a friend, if it's fake, then I'll remove the listing ASAP.


----------



## Piglet24




----------



## Piglet24

:cool


----------



## Jonny88

Jonny88 said:
			
		

> Can someone please try to authenticate this for me?
> 
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/161186723763
> 
> *Selling it for a friend, if it's fake, then I'll remove the listing ASAP.



Ended the listing for now.

Here are some more photos.


----------



## akotooh

Hi can someone help me authenticate this Tory Burch Sammy Flap Top that I am thinking of buying. Thank you! =)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.559383864155016.1073741985.124634414296632&type=1


----------



## jaysydsmama

Please authenticate this Tory Amanda cross body. Thanks


----------



## adomingo

Could someone please authenticate this Amanda hobo?
	

		
			
		

		
	








I appreciate your help! Thanks, in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

aprilgp said:


> hi all. would appreciate it if you could authenticate this TB wallet. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450390
> View attachment 2450391
> View attachment 2450392
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



fake



Jonny88 said:


> Can someone please try to authenticate this for me?
> 
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/161186723763
> 
> *Selling it for a friend, if it's fake, then I'll remove the listing ASAP.



is there any other hardware aside from the zipperpulls? Is there a "made in china" tag on the inside?



adomingo said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Amanda hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452944
> View attachment 2452945
> View attachment 2452946
> View attachment 2452947
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help! Thanks, in advance.



can I get a clearer shot of the interior? pic of the "made in china"? hardware on the sides of the bag? Thanks!


----------



## adomingo

Here you go! Thank you!!




harlem_cutie said:


> 2453199[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I get a clearer shot of the interior? pic of the "made in china"? hardware on the sides of the bag? Thanks!


----------



## Jonny88

harlem_cutie said:
			
		

> is there any other hardware aside from the zipperpulls? Is there a "made in china" tag on the inside?



No, there is no tag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

adomingo said:


> Here you go! Thank you!!



looks good so far. I forgot to ask, does the bag have feet?



Jonny88 said:


> No, there is no tag.



Then this is likely fake. Most TB bags, even the small ones, carry etched hardware, zipperpulls and the linings are also consistent.


----------



## ylwee

Hi,

Can someone helps me to authenticate this bag.

Thanks!


----------



## bobalicious22

Can anyone help tell if this is real?  Much appreciated!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281230661593?redirect=mobile


----------



## Forest_lee

Hi,

Can help to authenticate the wallet?

Thank you!


----------



## adomingo

harlem_cutie said:


> looks good so far. I forgot to ask, does the bag have feet?
> 
> 
> Yes, here's a pic of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

adomingo said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks good so far. I forgot to ask, does the bag have feet?
> 
> 
> Yes, here's a pic of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2453767
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is authentic. Enjoy!
Click to expand...


----------



## adomingo

harlem_cutie said:


> adomingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is authentic. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Thank you so much!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
Click to expand...


----------



## swankies

Hello authenticators,

Please help to authenticate this Robinson Double Zip Tote.

As slideshow on photobucket: http://s865.photobucket.com/user/swankies/slideshow/tory burch

Thanks much!


----------



## bobalicious22

Can someone please help me tell if this is real???  Thank you!!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Hello authenticators   Can you please take a look at these Revas and let me know how they look?  These are the only two pics they posted. Thanks!


----------



## hergiraffe

Could somebody please authenticate this?
The photos aren't mine, but belong to someone who posted what she received from the seller I'm interested in buying from.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

alicekim said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if Tory Burch makes/has ever made bags that look like this.
> I'm not concerned about the authenticity of the bag in this specific picture, but rather if there are authentic versions of this bag.
> If so, what is the name?
> I love the style and I'm hoping to find an authentic one but I can't find it on any reputable website.
> Thanks in advance.


I just saw your post and love this bag.  Did you ever find it?  What did you end up getting?


----------



## chrichri

Dear Authenticators, 

Wish I had found this thread earlier! 
My mom just bought me a Tory Burch Robinson "Night Sky" navy blue crossbody mini bag on eBay, and I immediately noticed that the logo emblem on this bag seems slightly off - uneven and crooked, with a slightly wider gap between the Ts. 
Everything else seems fine, the bag was sold as new without tags, no receipt. The seller said that "Our handbags are from the same factory used by the designer, but have minor defects."

This is our first time buying a TB product on eBay. Please help! Thanks so much!!


http://dropbox.com/s/klj1qk04vy6div9/photo.JPG

http://dropbox.com/s/n6utat8mk0z4mdy/photo%202.JPG

http://dropbox.com/s/xm3x540apmwvpnh/photo%204.JPG


----------



## Purplee10

hi this is my first TB experience,please help me authenticate this, there are two colors i wanna choose from 








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bowtie98

Dear Harlem cutie,

 Could you look at this for me? Im nervous to buy from this seller since they have no prior history. Would do you think?

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecda673b1
item number: 201018733489
Seller:dust.love


----------



## Shoppinmel

Hi there, I just got this bag and would really appreciate an authentication. 

Item: Tory Burch Mini Georgiana Tote
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151203577985?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Item number: 151203577985
Seller: 3angeleyez

Here are additional photos I took:


----------



## fatfattie

Experts please assist to authenticate these two items before i make my purchase. 


1. Robinson Double Zip Tote in Night Sky

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14100845am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14100937am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14100959am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101125am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101354am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101432am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101507am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101537am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101601am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101745am.jpg


2. Robinson Zip Continental Wallet

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102045am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102126am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102220am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102236am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102417am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102809am.jpg
http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14103143am.jpg


Thanks so much!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

swankies said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this Robinson Double Zip Tote.
> 
> As slideshow on photobucket: http://s865.photobucket.com/user/swankies/slideshow/tory%20burch
> 
> Thanks much!



Is it possible to post a clear pic of the bag from the front? and the interior?



bobalicious22 said:


> Can someone please help me tell if this is real???  Thank you!!!



looks fake to me but wait for *toryburchlove* to confirm.



Shoppinmel said:


> Hello authenticators   Can you please take a look at these Revas and let me know how they look?  These are the only two pics they posted. Thanks!



this looks fake but in order to confirm ask to see a pic of the sizing info in the shoe.



chrichri said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Wish I had found this thread earlier!
> My mom just bought me a Tory Burch Robinson "Night Sky" navy blue crossbody mini bag on eBay, and I immediately noticed that the logo emblem on this bag seems slightly off - uneven and crooked, with a slightly wider gap between the Ts.
> Everything else seems fine, the bag was sold as new without tags, no receipt. The seller said that "Our handbags are from the same factory used by the designer, but have minor defects."
> 
> This is our first time buying a TB product on eBay. Please help! Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> http://dropbox.com/s/klj1qk04vy6div9/photo.JPG
> 
> http://dropbox.com/s/n6utat8mk0z4mdy/photo 2.JPG
> 
> http://dropbox.com/s/xm3x540apmwvpnh/photo 4.JPG



fake, sorry.



Purplee10 said:


> hi this is my first TB experience,please help me authenticate this, there are two colors i wanna choose from
> 
> View attachment 2459585
> View attachment 2459586
> View attachment 2459583
> View attachment 2459584
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



fake



bowtie98 said:


> Dear Harlem cutie,
> 
> Could you look at this for me? Im nervous to buy from this seller since they have no prior history. Would do you think?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecda673b1
> item number: 201018733489
> Seller:dust.love



definitely fake


----------



## harlem_cutie

Shoppinmel said:


> Hi there, I just got this bag and would really appreciate an authentication.
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Mini Georgiana Tote
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151203577985?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Item number: 151203577985
> Seller: 3angeleyez
> 
> Here are additional photos I took:



what does the "made in china" tag look like?



fatfattie said:


> Experts please assist to authenticate these two items before i make my purchase.
> 
> 
> 1. Robinson Double Zip Tote in Night Sky
> 
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14100845am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14100937am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14100959am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101125am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101354am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101432am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101507am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101537am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101601am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14101745am.jpg
> 
> 
> 2. Robinson Zip Continental Wallet
> 
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102045am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102126am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102220am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102236am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102417am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14102809am.jpg
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14103143am.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!




where are you purchasing these? Can you link to seller? The Double zip Tote is likely fake as the crosshatch pattern on the saffiano is warped. Wallet is definitely fake. The emblem is off-centered and there is one other glaring error.


----------



## Shoppinmel

harlem_cutie said:


> what does the "made in china" tag look like?



I don't see one.  I looked in the bag and the little attached pouch.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Shoppinmel said:


> I don't see one.  I looked in the bag and the little attached pouch.




it should be a clear strip somewhere on the side. In any event, all of the details look good so this is most likely authentic.


----------



## Shoppinmel

harlem_cutie said:


> it should be a clear strip somewhere on the side. In any event, all of the details look good so this is most likely authentic.



OK I'll look again.  Thanks so much for helping!


----------



## fatfattie

harlem_cutie said:


> what does the "made in china" tag look like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you purchasing these? Can you link to seller? The Double zip Tote is likely fake as the crosshatch pattern on the saffiano is warped. Wallet is definitely fake. The emblem is off-centered and there is one other glaring error.



Thank you harlem_cutie. 

They are from my friend's friend, who is not a full time seller hence there is no link to it. According to what i was told, she got them as a gift set but didn't like it so she is selling them away.

As for the off-centered issues, could it possibly be due to the angle at which photo was taken? Here's another image of the wallet:

http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14113105am.jpg

Glaring error, were you referring to the emblem in first photo? There was a plastic film attached to it when the first photo was taken and it had then been removed for other photos. Would this explain the glares?

Both of the items look so good that I was all ready to make payment...


----------



## harlem_cutie

fatfattie said:


> Thank you harlem_cutie.
> 
> They are from my friend's friend, who is not a full time seller hence there is no link to it. According to what i was told, she got them as a gift set but didn't like it so she is selling them away.
> 
> As for the off-centered issues, could it possibly be due to the angle at which photo was taken? Here's another image of the wallet:
> 
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac124/fatfattie/Photo14-1-14113105am.jpg
> 
> Glaring error, were you referring to the emblem in first photo? There was a plastic film attached to it when the first photo was taken and it had then been removed for other photos. Would this explain the glares?
> 
> Both of the items look so good that I was all ready to make payment...



I will review the pics in the am on my pc. The emblem is still not centered the way it should be. The other error is on the inside. Is there a "made in china" tag in the wallet?


----------



## Purplee10

Originally Posted by Purplee10

hi this is my first TB experience,please help me authenticate this, there are two colors i wanna choose from 



 Attachment 2459585Attachment 2459586Attachment 2459583Attachment 2459584





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



fake

----

hi harlem, 
what are the indications that those were fake? and what are things to look for an authentic item/wallet?


----------



## fatfattie

harlem_cutie said:


> I will review the pics in the am on my pc. The emblem is still not centered the way it should be. The other error is on the inside. Is there a "made in china" tag in the wallet?



Yes there is a small, semi-transparent strip stating 'Made in China', as seen below:






I guess the position of emblem isn't an issue here as I tried measuring the length of wallet and the emblem falls right in the middle. However, please correct me if I misinterpreted what you said as 'still not centered the way it should be'.

Hope to receive good news from you! Thanks again, harlem_cutie.


----------



## Purplee10

Originally Posted by Purplee10  View Post
hi this is my first TB experience,please help me authenticate this, there are two colors i wanna choose from 

Attachment 2459585Attachment 2459586Attachment 2459583Attachment 2459584


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum
fake


--------

I have another for sale here he claims its authentic but has YKK zippers and has no "made in china" tag like from other user post http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/33322580/Tory+Burch+Wallet+(+Authentic)

so does this mean that TB stores sells tb wallets with Ykk zippers? or not all ykk zippered wallets are FAKE? please enlighten me to those who are Tory Burch experts.


----------



## harlem_cutie

fatfattie said:


> Yes there is a small, semi-transparent strip stating 'Made in China', as seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the position of emblem isn't an issue here as I tried measuring the length of wallet and the emblem falls right in the middle. However, please correct me if I misinterpreted what you said as 'still not centered the way it should be'.
> 
> Hope to receive good news from you! Thanks again, harlem_cutie.



I'm viewing pics on my PC now and the wallet still looks fake to me. The centering refers to the position of the emblem as it relates to the wallet and scale. All Robinson wallets follow a specific layout. I can't really pinpoint what it is but I'm fairly certain it's fake. Robinson items, especially wallets, are the most faked TB items.



Purplee10 said:


> Originally Posted by Purplee10  View Post
> hi this is my first TB experience,please help me authenticate this, there are two colors i wanna choose from
> 
> Attachment 2459585Attachment 2459586Attachment 2459583Attachment 2459584
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum
> fake
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> I have another for sale here he claims its authentic but has YKK zippers and has no "made in china" tag like from other user post http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/33322580/Tory+Burch+Wallet+(+Authentic)
> 
> so does this mean that TB stores sells tb wallets with Ykk zippers? or not all ykk zippered wallets are FAKE? please enlighten me to those who are Tory Burch experts.




Don't get caught up on zippers. Many TB items do not have YKK and if they do it's no indication of authenticity. The wallet is fake because the quality is poor. All of the wallets have a "made in" tag somewhere. The format differs depending on the production season.


----------



## cairebear09

Hi!!  This is my first post, so please bear with me!  . Could someone please authenticate these two Tory bags?  I am also a newbie when it comes to Tory, any help would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191030438388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130967165776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## swankies

Thank you so much for coming to our rescue, harlem_cutie!!!

As requested I took many photos of the purse (both outside and inside).  Please see to slideshow at photobucket: 

http://s865.photobucket.com/user/swankies/slideshow/tory burch/ToryBurch2


Again, thanks a bunch!!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

cairebear09 said:


> Hi!!  This is my first post, so please bear with me!  . Could someone please authenticate these two Tory bags?  I am also a newbie when it comes to Tory, any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191030438388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130967165776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



both authentic.



swankies said:


> Thank you so much for coming to our rescue, harlem_cutie!!!
> 
> As requested I took many photos of the purse (both outside and inside).  Please see to slideshow at photobucket:
> 
> http://s865.photobucket.com/user/swankies/slideshow/tory burch/ToryBurch2
> 
> 
> Again, thanks a bunch!!!!!



Hi swankies, I think you broke our tPF picture record . This bag looks okay to me but I'm not 100% sure. I tend to second guess myself on Robinsons because the fakes have gotten so good. If at all possible, I'd like for you to wait for *toryburchlove* or someone else to weigh in with a second opinion. 

Where did you purchase?


----------



## harlem_cutie

fatfattie said:


> Yes there is a small, semi-transparent strip stating 'Made in China', as seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the position of emblem isn't an issue here as I tried measuring the length of wallet and the emblem falls right in the middle. However, please correct me if I misinterpreted what you said as 'still not centered the way it should be'.
> 
> Hope to receive good news from you! Thanks again, harlem_cutie.



Tag is also incorrectly formatted. I'm attaching a recent example for reference.

http://i39.tinypic.com/2uzcrvk.jpg


----------



## bobalicious22

Hi,

Could someone please weight in on this?  The inside design is different than others I've seen online but the seller said she bought this at Nordstrom's and even toryburch.com confirmed that sometimes they make items exclusively for retail stores.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bobalicious22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please weight in on this?  The inside design is different than others I've seen online but the seller said she bought this at Nordstrom's and even toryburch.com confirmed that sometimes they make items exclusively for retail stores.




I have the exact same one. This is authentic. The fakes never get the metallic interior correct. The color is Tahitian Turquoise.


----------



## bobalicious22

harlem_cutie said:


> I have the exact same one. This is authentic. The fakes never get the metallic interior correct. The color is Tahitian Turquoise.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## lecsirc

Hi everyone,

can you please help me authenticate my Bag. I just received it yesterday and when I asked the seller from instagram (Bags4allseasons) why the tag is different from the bag she told me that  "lahat po ganun talaga, galing kasi yan sa factory at binibili din ng supplier ung ag so di na nagmatch yung descriptions sa bag.. kapag kinuha sa factory walang tag"

i bought it for 7500 pesos..  the bag itself is a bit heavy..


----------



## swankies

Thanks harlem_cutie for your valuable assessment. I'll wait on toryburchlove or another expert as per your advise. 
Yes, I have a tendency to overdo things just as my picture taking sessions. Reason simply was because I know nothing of Tory Burch and wanted to be certain that I took all the angles necessary for you to evaluate. I fell in love with this tote as it will be a replacement to my LV Madeleine GM that I loved so dearly. The result of that love caused the bag to show so much signs of wear and tear. :cry:
I purchase this bag on ebay, from a seller in Canada. I so want this purchase to be a good one because the seller was extremely prompt with shipment and the tote arrived in 2 days to get to me internationally. Incredible and I could only hope that everything is as good and smooth as it seems. This seller deserves the loudest praise if s/he sells authentic goods.

Below is the link to the auction I won, if you'd like to view: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...KAR%2FITRpUl1za%2BwNk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks much for your time.  Anxiously waiting for toryburchlove to chime in.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lecsirc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can you please help me authenticate my Bag. I just received it yesterday and when I asked the seller from instagram (Bags4allseasons) why the tag is different from the bag she told me that  "lahat po ganun talaga, galing kasi yan sa factory at binibili din ng supplier ung ag so di na nagmatch yung descriptions sa bag.. kapag kinuha sa factory walang tag"
> 
> i bought it for 7500 pesos..  the bag itself is a bit heavy..



Sorry but this is fake. The tag is a dead giveaway. This style is Kelsey not Clayton. Return for refund if possible. Search this thread to see other examples of fake Kelseys.

*Swankies*, I don't think you were overdoing it at all. I hope *toryburchlove* comes back with good news for you. The seller's listings do not have enough pics to give an accurate assessment of authenticity.


----------



## fatfattie

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm viewing pics on my PC now and the wallet still looks fake to me. The centering refers to the position of the emblem as it relates to the wallet and scale. All Robinson wallets follow a specific layout. I can't really pinpoint what it is but I'm fairly certain it's fake. Robinson items, especially wallets, are the most faked TB items.



That's too bad... I shall give it a miss then. 





harlem_cutie said:


> Tag is also incorrectly formatted. I'm attaching a recent example for reference.
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2uzcrvk.jpg



You mentioned 'recent example' so does that mean TB changes their tag design from time to time? Or, can we always use layout this as a reference for tag?

Thank you harlem_cutie


----------



## hergiraffe

Could someone please help me authenticate this Penn Tote?
Just received it today. Thank you!


----------



## hergiraffe

Two more pics...








And that's it. Tell me if there's any other shots I should take and post if necessary.


----------



## harlem_cutie

hergiraffe said:


> Two more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it. Tell me if there's any other shots I should take and post if necessary.




where did you purchase? What is the Style # on the tag?


----------



## swankies

Thanks harlem_cutie =)  

Seems toryburchlove is MIA


----------



## harlem_cutie

swankies said:


> Thanks harlem_cutie =)
> 
> Seems toryburchlove is MIA



she usually checks in on the weekend


----------



## bowtie98

Harlem I took your advice about that bag, do you think this one is real?

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131092153872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
item: 131092153872
seller:sellingfunthings


----------



## hergiraffe

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase? What is the Style # on the tag?


The style number on the tag is 32139826. From a seller on a site similar to ebay in my country.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bowtie98 said:


> Harlem I took your advice about that bag, do you think this one is real?
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131092153872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> item: 131092153872
> seller:sellingfunthings



Need to see interior and close up of hardware







hergiraffe said:


> The style number on the tag is 32139826. From a seller on a site similar to ebay in my country.



If possible please post a link. I will check in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## claudia2355

Can someone please help me authenticate this before I bid!! ASAP!! Thanks  http://m.ebay.com/itm/161197718563?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## claudia2355

There's more pics under the description on eBay 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## harlem_cutie

hergiraffe said:


> The style number on the tag is 32139826. From a seller on a site similar to ebay in my country.



last request. Post a pic of the TB hardware on the fob (the brass circle).


----------



## claudia2355

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag before the auction ends. I posted above the link and there's a bunch of photos in the description


----------



## Forest_lee

Forest_lee said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can help to authenticate the wallet?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Can please me to authenticate the wallet?

Thank you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Forest_lee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can help to authenticate the wallet?
> 
> Thank you!



need a pic of the front and back of wallet as well as pic of any tags and "made in china" label.


----------



## bowtie98

Harlem Cutie,

 She added more pictures so hopefully this is ok?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131092153872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

bowtie98 said:


> Harlem Cutie,
> 
> She added more pictures so hopefully this is ok?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131092153872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



authentic


----------



## claudia2355

Harlem cutie can you please authenticate this bag for me? There are pics in the description on eBay. http://m.ebay.com/itm/161197718563?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## harlem_cutie

claudia2355 said:


> Harlem cutie can you please authenticate this bag for me? There are pics in the description on eBay. http://m.ebay.com/itm/161197718563?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1




sorry, I don't own a Catalina and have never seen one in person so I am unable to verify authenticity. I do think it's odd that the seller has so many of them though.


----------



## claudia2355

Thanks.. Do u think this is authentic http://m.ebay.com/itm/261375868675?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## Forest_lee

harlem_cutie said:


> need a pic of the front and back of wallet as well as pic of any tags and "made in china" label.


Hi harlem_cutie,

Thanks for helping! Here are the pictures. No tag because it's a gift.


----------



## harlem_cutie

claudia2355 said:


> Thanks.. Do u think this is authentic http://m.ebay.com/itm/261375868675?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1



fake. Try to post pics in this thread as I usually view from my phone and the external eBay links rarely work on my phone. 



Forest_lee said:


> Hi harlem_cutie,
> 
> Thanks for helping! Here are the pictures. No tag because it's a gift.



this looks authentic to me. The color might be French Rose as the label indicates it's a 2013 production. Enjoy!

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I will be in Europe all next week for business so not sure how much I will be able to log in.


----------



## Forest_lee

Hi harlem_cutie,

Could you also help my friend to authenticate this bag?

Thank you!


----------



## claudia2355

Harlem cutie do u think this is authentic


----------



## kllovell

I AM new to this so i am sorry if i intrude or mess up anyones convos. (forgive me) I am just looking for a website that can help me authenticate a tory burch bag i purchased off ebay this week. It came as new with tags, in the original dust bag, and wrapping paper. It smells like leather still, and had the crossbody strap, and zipper still wrapped with the foam & tape. And also came from Pennsylvania & not over seas. I have never bought a tory burch bag EVER & wanted a few experts opinions. I am familiar with Michael kors bags, and coach and know their leather very well, and this bag seems to hold up with their quality as well. It is pebbled leather, so it's a bit different from the kind i know. The bags i buy don't usually smell as strong either. Probably because they are out in the open with all the other bags too. If someone be so kind as to help me with their opinions that would be great. Thank you so much. I have pictures i have taken my self but it wont let me upload them. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331101346263?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

kllovell said:


> I AM new to this so i am sorry if i intrude or mess up anyones convos. (forgive me) I am just looking for a website that can help me authenticate a tory burch bag i purchased off ebay this week. It came as new with tags, in the original dust bag, and wrapping paper. It smells like leather still, and had the crossbody strap, and zipper still wrapped with the foam & tape. And also came from Pennsylvania & not over seas. I have never bought a tory burch bag EVER & wanted a few experts opinions. I am familiar with Michael kors bags, and coach and know their leather very well, and this bag seems to hold up with their quality as well. It is pebbled leather, so it's a bit different from the kind i know. The bags i buy don't usually smell as strong either. Probably because they are out in the open with all the other bags too. If someone be so kind as to help me with their opinions that would be great. Thank you so much. I have pictures i have taken my self but it wont let me upload them.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331101346263?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Can you post a pic of the tag? Thanks!


----------



## kllovell




----------



## harlem_cutie

kllovell said:


> View attachment 2467953



this is authentic. All of seller's TB items are.

Forest_lee, it is impossible for anyone to authenticate without full pictures of the bag - front, back, bottom and inside.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch.  Seller seems to have good ratings but I don't see any authenticity and she seems to sell without tags always.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151210955448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## pinkat

Ladies, please authenticate this Tory Burch wristlet. Thanks! Im new here. What's the indicator that this may be fake?


----------



## kllovell

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sueshi

Item: NWT Auth TORY BURCH Amanda Zip - Around Continental Wallet TURQ Gift Box $195
Listing number:390749554788
Seller: bing_bing09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-TO...5-/390749554788?pt=Wallet&hash=item5afa7d0864

Thank you. :]


----------



## swankies

harlem_cutie, please kindly brew some coffee to wake the sleeping giant, toryburchlove, up. =P


----------



## Shoppinmel

Thank you again for authenticating my Georgiana tote.  I'm loving my new bag.  I bought this bracelet to go with it and would really appreciate you taking a look. 

Item: NEW TORY BURCH Yellow Green Leather Gold Tone Logo Accent Wrap Bangle Bracelet 
Item #:  201014355380
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201014355380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Additional pics:


----------



## toryburchlove

harlem_cutie said:


> both authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi swankies, I think you broke our tPF picture record . This bag looks okay to me but I'm not 100% sure. I tend to second guess myself on Robinsons because the fakes have gotten so good. If at all possible, I'd like for you to wait for *toryburchlove* or someone else to weigh in with a second opinion.
> 
> Where did you purchase?


hi
the picture is so fuzzy, please take front , close up picture in nature light. do not use flash, too bright I can not view detail.


----------



## toryburchlove

claudia2355 said:


> Harlem cutie do u think this is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467230
> View attachment 2467231
> View attachment 2467232
> View attachment 2467233


this is a fake one


----------



## toryburchlove

Syrenitytoo said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch.  Seller seems to have good ratings but I don't see any authenticity and she seems to sell without tags always.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151210955448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


TB items from this seller looks decent.


----------



## toryburchlove

swankies said:


> Thanks harlem_cutie for your valuable assessment. I'll wait on toryburchlove or another expert as per your advise.
> Yes, I have a tendency to overdo things just as my picture taking sessions. Reason simply was because I know nothing of Tory Burch and wanted to be certain that I took all the angles necessary for you to evaluate. I fell in love with this tote as it will be a replacement to my LV Madeleine GM that I loved so dearly. The result of that love caused the bag to show so much signs of wear and tear. :cry:
> I purchase this bag on ebay, from a seller in Canada. I so want this purchase to be a good one because the seller was extremely prompt with shipment and the tote arrived in 2 days to get to me internationally. Incredible and I could only hope that everything is as good and smooth as it seems. This seller deserves the loudest praise if s/he sells authentic goods.
> 
> Below is the link to the auction I won, if you'd like to view:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...KAR%2FITRpUl1za%2BwNk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks much for your time.  Anxiously waiting for toryburchlove to chime in.


hello swankies 
the picture you provide is so fuzzy, please take full front , few close up picture for details like both corner,handle, stitching. take pictures  in nature  light. do not use flash, too bright I can not view detail.just 5 picture will enough. 
the seller did not list item with actual pictures ,be more carefully when  seller has  not actual  pictures for Robinson double zip tote.


----------



## harlem_cutie

pinkat said:


> View attachment 2468805
> View attachment 2468806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, please authenticate this Tory Burch wristlet. Thanks! Im new here. What's the indicator that this may be fake?



fake. This is poor quality. The crosshatch pattern on the saffiano should be smooth.



Sueshi said:


> Item: NWT Auth TORY BURCH Amanda Zip - Around Continental Wallet TURQ Gift Box $195
> Listing number:390749554788
> Seller: bing_bing09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-TO...5-/390749554788?pt=Wallet&hash=item5afa7d0864
> 
> Thank you. :]



This wallet looks okay but the problem with this seller is that they have real items mixed in with fakes. 



Shoppinmel said:


> Thank you again for authenticating my Georgiana tote.  I'm loving my new bag.  I bought this bracelet to go with it and would really appreciate you taking a look.
> 
> Item: NEW TORY BURCH Yellow Green Leather Gold Tone Logo Accent Wrap Bangle Bracelet
> Item #:  201014355380
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201014355380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Additional pics:



authentic. I have this exact same one


----------



## Shoppinmel

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. I have this exact same one



Thanks again!!


----------



## swankies

Thanks toryloveburch, I'll try to post some in natural light as request. Probably have to do so in the morning.


----------



## JR802021

Hello! Any help authenticating the following Tory Burch bag would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jamcl31

Item: Tory Burch Priscilla Shoulder Bag
Seller: yayendij
Item number: 390748211465








Thanks!


----------



## jamcl31

Also, do any of you know what kind of tory this is? Thanks!


----------



## pinkat

Ladies, please authenticate my wristlet


----------



## swankies

Hello toryloveburch,

Please see to the photos I just took this morning without flash as requested.

Slideshow: http://s865.photobucket.com/user/swankies/slideshow/tory burch/Tory Burch 3

Thanks much!


----------



## bowtie98

Harlem Cutie,

 Here are the pictures of the bag it's an off white, I'm not sure about it.


----------



## jamcl31

Item: Tory Burch Viva Satchel
Seller: jprodriguezcho
Item number: 201024409078








Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

jamcl31 said:


> Item: Tory Burch Priscilla Shoulder Bag
> Seller: yayendij
> Item number: 390748211465
> 
> View attachment 2474432
> View attachment 2474433
> View attachment 2474434
> View attachment 2474435
> View attachment 2474436
> 
> 
> Thanks!



all of the TB items in this seller's store are fake



pinkat said:


> View attachment 2474660
> View attachment 2474662
> View attachment 2474665
> View attachment 2474666
> View attachment 2474668
> 
> 
> Ladies, please authenticate my wristlet



fake. It's poor quality. The saffiano should be smooth like this - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...5-/111264127813?pt=Wallet&hash=item19e7dbdb45



bowtie98 said:


> Harlem Cutie,
> 
> Here are the pictures of the bag it's an off white, I'm not sure about it.



Can you make the pics larger or clickable? I will need to see closeups of all hardware.



jamcl31 said:


> Item: Tory Burch Viva Satchel
> Seller: jprodriguezcho
> Item number: 201024409078
> View attachment 2476025
> View attachment 2476026
> View attachment 2476027
> View attachment 2476028
> View attachment 2476029
> View attachment 2476031
> 
> 
> Thank you



fake


----------



## Sueshi

Item: Sold Out Tory Burch Continental Wallet Rose Pink Saffiano
Seller: akita.victo
Item number:331114637639
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-Out-To...o-/331114637639?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d17f86947

Thank you again. :]


----------



## bowtie98

Here they are 

Thank You!!


----------



## Sueshi

Also, this one too. 
Thank you. :]

Item: NWoT Tory Burch patent continental wallet nude
Seller: akita.victo
Item number:151218306642
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWoT-Tory-B...wallet-nude-/151218306642?hash=item2335503e52


----------



## toryburchlove

swankies said:


> Hello toryloveburch,
> 
> Please see to the photos I just took this morning without flash as requested.
> 
> Slideshow: http://s865.photobucket.com/user/swankies/slideshow/tory burch/Tory Burch 3
> 
> Thanks much!


I though  Robinson double zip tote no more come with mirror&#65292;  is not it ? 
I checked the pictures, leather and detail is good but not great. I can't positive it is 100% authentic .some way I feel not right, like the leather texture.


----------



## Mouryn

Im sorry, i didn't manage to find out how to get the pictures to show inside the message =/

Can anyone tell if this is fake or not? I havn't spotted anything odd, but im new to Torys bags. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-Amanda-Leather-Slouchy-Hobo-Electric-Eel-NWT-/181309430365?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a36e25a5d


----------



## swankies

toryburchlove said:


> I though  Robinson double zip tote no more come with mirror&#65292;  is not it ?
> I checked the pictures, leather and detail is good but not great. I can't positive it is 100% authentic .some way I feel not right, like the leather texture.



Thanks toryburchlove. The comment really didn't make me feel good about this purchase. I am clueless about this brand but I saw some Robinson zip totes do have mirrors (maybe old stock)? The tote is quite heavy though. The seller has just reminded me to give feedback regarding this purchase if I was satisfied. I told her the story of waiting for an authenticator to verify this tote. All in all, I'd feel horrible if it is a fake, but on the other hand, the fact that the seller did get the tote to me in 2 days internationally is worthy to mention (of course the shipping charge was $33.50, but it's costly to ship anything now). 

In other words, could you please let me know if my $265 was well spent on this tote? I feel obligated to give the seller a feedback that this purchase warrants. 

Thanks much!


----------



## Forest_lee

harlem_cutie said:


> this is authentic. All of seller's TB items are.
> 
> Forest_lee, it is impossible for anyone to authenticate without full pictures of the bag - front, back, bottom and inside.



Hi,

Attached are the pictures! Thanks for helping!


----------



## storeberry

Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this Tory burch shoes?


----------



## Jason363

Can someone tell me if any of the following wallets are Authentic? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/225-NWT-Tor...g-/251427160527?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a8a3a01cf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...P-/121233380885?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c3a129615

http://www.ebay.com/itm/tory-burch-...e-/171202303919?pt=Wallet&hash=item27dc73d7af

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131101413706?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161206149264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## JR802021

JR802021 said:


> Hello! Any help authenticating the following Tory Burch bag would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


Hello experts!  Has anyone had a chance to take a look at this bag?  I am truly not sure but learning more towards not authentic.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## smlaw

Hi there I just purchased a pre-loved Amanda hobo off of poshmark. It should be coming in the mail tomorrow so I will only have a few days to get my money back if it is not real. I only have the pictures from the listing but will be able to post more tomorrow once the bag arrives. Could someone please tell me if you see any red flags that might indicate a fake? Thank you!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

storeberry said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this Tory burch shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> My Amanda's do not have the all over logo sole.  There is one large logo where the ball of your foot is on the sole.  I am not stating anything about authenticity - just that mine is this color but tumbled leather have a different sole.


----------



## storeberry

Hi Allpursefanatic, thanks for your reply! What about the rest of the shoes, like the stitching, buckle, does it look the same?


----------



## nicole_201012

hi all, 

looking to authenticate these 2 TB transit passes... i currently own one myself that has definitely seen better days so i'm looking to replace... these both look just like mine (different colors) so I'm thinking they are okay. however, i wanted a second opinion as i've never purchased anything on ebay before and it makes me nervous! TIA! 

the pics are kind of blurry in this one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...r-/231147457161?pt=Wallet&hash=item35d1764a89

& this one too please! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...x-/201027843289?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ece3174d9


----------



## jstrauby

Does anyone know if there was a smaller version of the Amanda flat hobo?  I ended up buying one (by not paying attention because I had never seen different sizes) and I am trying to determine if it is authentic. I would have liked the few extra inches. Just not sure if I should keep it or sell, but don't want to sell something fake onto so,done else thanks.


----------



## Aniteer

Please help me if this Black Robinson Wallet is fake or not. I just need a direct yes or no. Thank you so much in advance! (I'm really hoping it isn't!)














Made in China white tag.. 
YKK inside zipper only.


----------



## storeberry

Hi, anyone can help to authenticate, please?


----------



## kris10marie

Hi there.  Any help on authenticating this bag?  Or anyone know the name of it?  Thanks so much!! http://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-bag-satchel-black-snakeskin-718163


----------



## Pennylaine

Hi all! Can anyone please help me with this bag before I buy. Fake or not? Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de0c7641


----------



## Nstob

Hi!

Looking to have these Tory Burch Theas authenticated:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3003a4d8

and 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258930ae25

thank you in advance!


----------



## Nstob

Nstob said:


> Hi!
> 
> Looking to have these Tory Burch Theas authenticated:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3003a4d8
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258930ae25
> 
> thank you in advance!




Just in case you need it in this format.....

Item Name:Tory Burch Thea
Item Number:161215458853
Seller ID:sei777
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161215458853?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and 

Item Name:Tory Burch Thea
Item Number:271388484824
Seller ID:zach1997
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3003a4d8

thanks so much


----------



## rayrayy

Can someone help authenticate this bag? I purchased it on eBay from bing_bing09 and it has a 'Made in China' tag and slight smell from the canvas. Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-TO...95-/390748913143?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## jessicalorraine

Hello, good afternoon to all, I was wondering if I could have a little help in figuring out if this handbag is real or fake, I've been looking everywhere for this shade of handbag in this style and I'm kicking myself for not purchasing it when I had the chance, any help will be much appreciated... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141188152573?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

(There's more pictures in the item description) 

Thank you!


----------



## ajohnson

Hello purse lovers can anyone of you tory burch experts authenticate this item off of ebay for me thanks in advance 

Seller: bing_bing09
Item : NWT Auth TORY BURCH Classic Logo Clutch Crossbody Bag,*black 350

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121264217845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## beliveindestiny

hello! would anyone be able to help authenticate this wallet for me? more pictures available upon request. =) thank you!


----------



## storeberry

*What happen to toryburch lover &  harlem_cutie? We need your help here!*


----------



## michellelimmy9

Item: tory burch miller sandals in indian ocean
Seller: smoint7
Item no: 161217874261







Thanks in advance!!


----------



## michellelimmy9

This is the link http://m.ebay.com/itm/161217874261?nav=SEARCH

Thank you!! I really appreciate!!


----------



## swankies

storeberry said:


> *what happen to toryburch lover &  harlem_cutie? We need your help here!*



+1


----------



## toryburchlove

rayrayy said:


> Can someone help authenticate this bag? I purchased it on eBay from bing_bing09 and it has a 'Made in China' tag and slight smell from the canvas. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-TO...95-/390748913143?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


I will say this one not so  suspiciously


----------



## toryburchlove

michellelimmy9 said:


> This is the link http://m.ebay.com/itm/161217874261?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you!! I really appreciate!!


it looks good to me


----------



## toryburchlove

beliveindestiny said:


> hello! would anyone be able to help authenticate this wallet for me? more pictures available upon request. =) thank you!


donot looks authentic, can I see the tag description.


----------



## toryburchlove

Jason363 said:


> Can someone tell me if any of the following wallets are Authentic? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/225-NWT-Tor...g-/251427160527?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a8a3a01cf
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...P-/121233380885?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c3a129615
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/tory-burch-...e-/171202303919?pt=Wallet&hash=item27dc73d7af
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131101413706?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161206149264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


looks authentic to me


----------



## toryburchlove

JR802021 said:


> Hello experts!  Has anyone had a chance to take a look at this bag?  I am truly not sure but learning more towards not authentic.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


where is pictures or link?


----------



## toryburchlove

nicole_201012 said:


> hi all,
> 
> looking to authenticate these 2 TB transit passes... i currently own one myself that has definitely seen better days so i'm looking to replace... these both look just like mine (different colors) so I'm thinking they are okay. however, i wanted a second opinion as i've never purchased anything on ebay before and it makes me nervous! TIA!
> 
> the pics are kind of blurry in this one...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...r-/231147457161?pt=Wallet&hash=item35d1764a89
> 
> & this one too please!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...x-/201027843289?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ece3174d9


both looks good.


----------



## toryburchlove

Aniteer said:


> Please help me if this Black Robinson Wallet is fake or not. I just need a direct yes or no. Thank you so much in advance! (I'm really hoping it isn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in China white tag..
> YKK inside zipper only.


where you buy from? why come with this red box?


----------



## toryburchlove

Pennylaine said:


> Hi all! Can anyone please help me with this bag before I buy. Fake or not? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de0c7641


looks good


----------



## toryburchlove

Nstob said:


> Hi!
> 
> Looking to have these Tory Burch Theas authenticated:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3003a4d8
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258930ae25
> 
> thank you in advance!


second one is authentic - seller sei777

First one seller  zach1997 . it is fake.  leather is bad condition,  tag is fake, compare both of tag. seller ' item is  fake and attach fake tag.this seller has  already feedback of two about " selling fake tory burch bag" and 
 zach1997  still sell fake bag  fool people. the fake tag made me so frustrating. please report this item and seller.


----------



## toryburchlove

Nstob said:


> Just in case you need it in this format.....
> 
> Item Name:Tory Burch Thea
> Item Number:161215458853
> Seller ID:sei777
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161215458853?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and
> 
> Item Name:Tory Burch Thea
> Item Number:271388484824
> Seller ID:zach1997
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3003a4d8
> 
> thanks so much


Item Name:Tory Burch Thea
Item Number:271388484824
Seller ID:zach1997
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authenti...item3f3003a4d8

thanks so much


bag is fake positively , the tag is a fake tag. fraud seller sell fake like this  must report.


----------



## toryburchlove

Aniteer said:


> Please help me if this Black Robinson Wallet is fake or not. I just need a direct yes or no. Thank you so much in advance! (I'm really hoping it isn't!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in China white tag..
> YKK inside zipper only.


the tag is different, the wallet looks good. but maybe because light .  wallet not suppose come with box. need to know what is seller, and it is better take picture by nature light.


----------



## toryburchlove

swankies said:


> Thanks toryburchlove. The comment really didn't make me feel good about this purchase. I am clueless about this brand but I saw some Robinson zip totes do have mirrors (maybe old stock)? The tote is quite heavy though. The seller has just reminded me to give feedback regarding this purchase if I was satisfied. I told her the story of waiting for an authenticator to verify this tote. All in all, I'd feel horrible if it is a fake, but on the other hand, the fact that the seller did get the tote to me in 2 days internationally is worthy to mention (of course the shipping charge was $33.50, but it's costly to ship anything now).
> 
> In other words, could you please let me know if my $265 was well spent on this tote? I feel obligated to give the seller a feedback that this purchase warrants.
> 
> Thanks much!


how much you paid for this tote?  if only $265.  it is brand new bag. for Tory burch Robinson double zip tote, the price is not right.  it used to come with mirror , if very old version.  but this tote is brand new. if brand new, it shall be currently or recently version which not come with mirror. it is from international , where you bought from? I also want to see the seller store, check other item sell.

 I am sorry reply late.


----------



## toryburchlove

storeberry said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this Tory burch shoes?


I donot know much shoes, but it looks good  to me. donot have  fake quality indicate   .


----------



## toryburchlove

swankies said:


> Thanks toryburchlove. The comment really didn't make me feel good about this purchase. I am clueless about this brand but I saw some Robinson zip totes do have mirrors (maybe old stock)? The tote is quite heavy though. The seller has just reminded me to give feedback regarding this purchase if I was satisfied. I told her the story of waiting for an authenticator to verify this tote. All in all, I'd feel horrible if it is a fake, but on the other hand, the fact that the seller did get the tote to me in 2 days internationally is worthy to mention (of course the shipping charge was $33.50, but it's costly to ship anything now).
> 
> In other words, could you please let me know if my $265 was well spent on this tote? I feel obligated to give the seller a feedback that this purchase warrants.
> 
> Thanks much!


http://s865.photobucket.com/user/swankies/slideshow/tory burch/Tory Burch 3

I am  looking at the pictures again.  the close up picture  No. 6 and 7,  18, appear this bag  made by  bad leather,  texture is rough.  I do not think it is authentic.  if this bag  only paid $265. it is fake positively. 

hope it is not too late. if u paid by paypal, u have 60 day ask refund. tell  paypal it is verity fake from purseforum. they can accept return.


----------



## beliveindestiny

toryburchlove said:


> donot looks authentic, can I see the tag description.




Is the fact that the wallet came in a box  a dead give away that the wallet is fake?


----------



## storeberry

Thanks toryburchlove!!! That is alot of replies! Appreciate you takin time to reply us!


----------



## Curryfishball

Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? It does not come with the tag.


----------



## Curryfishball




----------



## toryburchlove

beliveindestiny said:


> Is the fact that the wallet came in a box  a dead give away that the wallet is fake?


not a dead away.
did you buy from this seller bestdealbuddies2012

here is original link  sell from toryburch.com , http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-hidden-zip-continental-wallet/31139072.html

I check the description of tag, both is match. leather looks no problem. seller is okay. 
I will say this wallet is authentic.


----------



## toryburchlove

Curryfishball said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? It does not come with the tag.


This model of bag, lots of fake and most of fake. be carefully . I do not think this one is authentic.


----------



## beliveindestiny

toryburchlove said:


> not a dead away.
> did you buy from this seller bestdealbuddies2012
> 
> here is original link  sell from toryburch.com , http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-hidden-zip-continental-wallet/31139072.html
> 
> I check the description of tag, both is match. leather looks no problem. seller is okay.
> I will say this wallet is authentic.



I don't think that is the seller, I will have to check again. I know the tag I have is real, the wallet also came wrapped in another plastic bag with a barcode on it which I also believe is real (I used real laser app, and both barcodes lead to the wallet). 

Thanks so much for your help! =) I appreciate it. 

I think I am just going to keep it. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## Forest_lee

Forest_lee said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Attached are the pictures! Thanks for helping!




Hi,

Please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks!


----------



## swankies

toryburchlove said:


> how much you paid for this tote?  if only $265.  it is brand new bag. for Tory burch Robinson double zip tote, the price is not right.  it used to come with mirror , if very old version.  but this tote is brand new. if brand new, it shall be currently or recently version which not come with mirror. it is from international , where you bought from? I also want to see the seller store, check other item sell.
> 
> I am sorry reply late.




A sigh of relief seeing toryburchlove again! I bought it from a seller in Canada, on an ebay auction. Below is the link to the auction for this bag, there you'll find the seller's info.  I personally believe the seller is a very pleasant individual. Plus the fact that I received the bag in 2 business days from Canada to US is a big YAY, thus I am fond of this fact. However, I truly need your expertise since I do not want to be wearing some fake stuff.  Just a token of confidence per se.  Thanks much for your help, toryburchlove!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...BUMvvsdEK%2BmqxzQ5EfQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## SassyGrl

HI! Can you guys help me authenticate this please? Thanks so much

Name of Bag: Tory Burch Robinson Tote
Seller ID: buyalotsellalittle
Link to picture: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321319063871?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## toryburchlove

swankies said:


> A sigh of relief seeing toryburchlove again! I bought it from a seller in Canada, on an ebay auction. Below is the link to the auction for this bag, there you'll find the seller's info.  I personally believe the seller is a very pleasant individual. Plus the fact that I received the bag in 2 business days from Canada to US is a big YAY, thus I am fond of this fact. However, I truly need your expertise since I do not want to be wearing some fake stuff.  Just a token of confidence per se.  Thanks much for your help, toryburchlove!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...BUMvvsdEK%2BmqxzQ5EfQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


This is a fake tory burch robinson double zip tote. your close up picture already gave away toe quality of leather , detail in poor finished. but it is in good quality copy.authentic one in brand new sell about 400-500.  if you okay with quality and seller.,  and you budget only  about $253. it is up to you keep the bag or not.


----------



## toryburchlove

SassyGrl said:


> HI! Can you guys help me authenticate this please? Thanks so much
> 
> Name of Bag: Tory Burch Robinson Tote
> Seller ID: buyalotsellalittle
> Link to picture: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321319063871?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


this one is authentic


----------



## SassyGrl

Thank you Toryburchlove! I also did a comparison myself and the lining of this purse from the Tory site does not match lining of the purse on eBay . I requested to get a refund due to not being sure of the authenticity. The seller refunded my money but did not mention if it was real or fake. Are all of the lining patterns suppose to be the same if it is the same item number?


----------



## toryburchlove

Sometime lining could be different if different season version .  Tory Burch bag sell by retailer store , sometime lining is different from Tory Burch website.


----------



## SassyGrl

ohh i see.  I did not know that.  Can you tell me what things do you usually look at to authenticate the purse?  The link i sent had very few pictures. So i was not able to compare other than the lining. Thank you for your help!


----------



## lsschatt

Hi! Is anyone able to authenticate any of these three bags?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141192408654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-black-BAG-ROBINSON-MIDDY-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-LEATHER-100-AUTHENTIC-/151208416889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2334b95679

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-BLACK-MIDDY-Saffiano-leather-SATCHEL-NWT-/251437135791?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8ad237af
Thanks!


----------



## Forest_lee

Hi,

Could someone help to authenticate this bag?

Thank you!


----------



## toryburchlove

SassyGrl said:


> ohh i see.  I did not know that.  Can you tell me what things do you usually look at to authenticate the purse?  The link i sent had very few pictures. So i was not able to compare other than the lining. Thank you for your help!


leather, stitching, small detail. must in good finished.  Leather is most . Expensive original tory burch   leather is different from"  copy" .  the copy could  use cheaper leather. sometime hardware , lining is same,  but they won't use the expensive top quality leather,  otherwise no profit to doing this .


----------



## toryburchlove

lsschatt said:


> Hi! Is anyone able to authenticate any of these three bags?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141192408654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-black-BAG-ROBINSON-MIDDY-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-LEATHER-100-AUTHENTIC-/151208416889?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2334b95679
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-BLACK-MIDDY-Saffiano-leather-SATCHEL-NWT-/251437135791?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8ad237af
> Thanks!


first one :  No
second:  yes
third:  maybe, picture is fussy .


----------



## toryburchlove

Forest_lee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you!


looks good, but what is the tag descried about , style, price?


----------



## emilycyn

Hi, I need help with authentication of my Robinson Chain Mini as well.
I recently bought it in Nordstrom Rack. However, it seems to have been altered (it says so on the label.) and the logo is a gunmetal color rather than the original gold finish. Moreover, the chain plus leather strap has been completely replaced by gunmetal colored chain. However, what is really throwing me off is the fact that the purse has no inner zipper nor sewn logo lining (the lining has nothing on it.)

I don't know what to do. How can I authenticate it? Should I bring it back to Nordstrom Rack or go to a local Tory Burch store and have them authenticate it for me?
Moreover, how would people alter a Tory Burch bag? Do they take it to a store? Do it themselves? My friend says that Nordstrom might sell fakes b/c SA may not be able to discern whether a returned bag is authentic or not...


----------



## dallzzzz

Hi! Can somebody help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Tory Burch Amanda Round Leather Black Crossbody Shoulder Bag Tote Purse Handbag
Item Number: 181318316090
Seller ID: sonyafire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...090?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3769f03a


----------



## michellelimmy9

Anybody knows if discountcdtoolsdvd is a trusted seller selling authentic toryburch?


----------



## michellelimmy9

Item no 230998472183
Seller: rubydealsnyc
Item: tory burch chelsea stitched flats 7.5 in ocean breeze
Seller said made in China











Thanks!!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Link for post before 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/230998472183?nav=SEARCH

Thanks!!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Item no 151239703343
Seller: discountcdtoolsdvd

 Item name tory burch chelsea logo stitched in ocean breeze blue sz 7.5














Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/151239703343?nav=SEARCH

Thanks so so so much!!!!!!


----------



## deardaily

Hi! I need a quick reply if possible, I bought this Tory Burch wallet and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Need your help asap >.<


----------



## jamcl31

Item: Tory burch Robinson magenta sling
Seller: abepop
Link: http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...ory+burch+bag?referralKeywords=Tory+burch+bag







Thanks!


----------



## toryburchlove

michellelimmy9 said:


> Item no 151239703343
> Seller: discountcdtoolsdvd
> 
> Item name tory burch chelsea logo stitched in ocean breeze blue sz 7.5
> 
> View attachment 2522073
> View attachment 2522077
> View attachment 2522078
> View attachment 2522079
> View attachment 2522080
> View attachment 2522081
> View attachment 2522082
> View attachment 2522083
> View attachment 2522084
> View attachment 2522085
> View attachment 2522086
> 
> 
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/151239703343?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks so so so much!!!!!!


both seller looks fine. Shoes both looks good to me, but not familiar for Tory Burch shoes, cannot give you positive answer.


----------



## toryburchlove

deardaily said:


> Hi! I need a quick reply if possible, I bought this Tory Burch wallet and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Need your help asap >.<
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522106
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522110
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522111
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522112
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522113


This wallet absolutely fake . Tag is way so  wrong. Amanda wallet? no this wallet for Robinson collection. leather is bad , poor quality . nothing is real, not for the tag, wallet, box,  dust bag.


----------



## toryburchlove

jamcl31 said:


> Item: Tory burch Robinson magenta sling
> Seller: abepop
> Link: http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...ory+burch+bag?referralKeywords=Tory+burch+bag
> 
> View attachment 2522686
> View attachment 2522687
> View attachment 2522689
> View attachment 2522690
> View attachment 2522695
> 
> Thanks!


picture fuzzy hard to tell.   but donot feel like the quality. Maybe because used item, looks cheap quality.


----------



## deardaily

toryburchlove said:


> This wallet absolutely fake . Tag is way so  wrong. Amanda wallet? no this wallet for Robinson collection. leather is bad , poor quality . nothing is real, not for the tag, wallet, box,  dust bag.



thankyou so muchhh.. i didnt even notice that before "amanda zip" on the tag >.<
i will refund it to the seller..they sell it only US $120 so cheappp

May I know what is in the original wallet that i will get besides the box and tag? the dust bag or tissue paper?and whether in the wallet containing the tag made &#8203;&#8203;in china?


----------



## michellelimmy9

toryburchlove said:


> both seller looks fine. Shoes both looks good to me, but not familiar for Tory Burch shoes, cannot give you positive answer.



Hmm should i take a plunge and buy it?? She is offering me 150$!! Please helpp!!! Thanks so much, again!!


----------



## toryburchlove

deardaily said:


> thankyou so muchhh.. i didnt even notice that before "amanda zip" on the tag >.<
> i will refund it to the seller..they sell it only US $120 so cheappp
> 
> May I know what is in the original wallet that i will get besides the box and tag? the dust bag or tissue paper?and whether in the wallet containing the tag made &#8203;&#8203;in china?


who you bought from, the sellers might sell bulk fake item. please report it. This wallet is a very bad copy, no  worth $120.
the zipper  has never stick tag " QC".  the leather is very poor texture. wallet shall not come with dust bag. this one is Robinson zip wallet or Robinson small logo wallet. go to www.toryburch.com to find similar model.


----------



## toryburchlove

michellelimmy9 said:


> Hmm should i take a plunge and buy it?? She is offering me 150$!! Please helpp!!! Thanks so much, again!!


Sorry, I do not know much about  shoes. perhaps you could send private message to "harlem_cutie". she know better. My personal opinion,  both seller is fine. Shoes looks good. I have not see any copy of this model on the market yet. If you worry, why not check some retailer 's website, now most of shoes 30% off. u paid $20-$30 more , if shoes is worn for 1 month go bad, you can re-finished or exchange. but eBay seller might not offer that service .


----------



## michellelimmy9

toryburchlove said:


> Sorry, I do not know much about  shoes. perhaps you could send private message to "harlem_cutie". she know better. My personal opinion,  both seller is fine. Shoes looks good. I have not see any copy of this model on the market yet. If you worry, why not check some retailer 's website, now most of shoes 30% off. u paid $20-$30 more , if shoes is worn for 1 month go bad, you can re-finished or exchange. but eBay seller might not offer that service .




I saw the exact model at theoutnet.com thats why i am quite sure this model does exist. It was sold out though, anyways i bought the shoes  i have checked carefully the stitching and i hope its authentic! Thanks so much for your time and help! Really appreciate it


----------



## ashleyjena

Should have posted this before but in case it is relisted... can anyone authenticate these 2 bags?

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161232237606?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: whitemilk2012
item number: 161232237606

the top picture looks to be stock but the others look to be actual photos....


and this one...

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121282686314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: mrwubinsky
item number: 121282686314


Thank you in advance!


----------



## roccoman

Hi can someone help me authenticate this amanda hobo?  thank you in advanced!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4861fccc8b


----------



## LD87

Can anyone authenticate these sandals? The shoes themselves don't ring any alarms for me, but the shoe box/label/dust bag are throwing me off. I'm desperate for millers in royal tan, and hate that I can't find them somewhere that they are guaranteed to be authentic! Thanks in advance! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/360871558502?nav=SEARCH


----------



## harlem_cutie

LD87 said:


> Can anyone authenticate these sandals? The shoes themselves don't ring any alarms for me, but the shoe box/label/dust bag are throwing me off. I'm desperate for millers in royal tan, and hate that I can't find them somewhere that they are guaranteed to be authentic! Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/360871558502?nav=SEARCH




Millers are super easy to fake. The box is all wrong for these and I am also cautious that seller has several pairs. Royal Tan and black patent are the two hardest Millers to get so I would personally stay away.


----------



## harlem_cutie

michellelimmy9 said:


> Item no 230998472183
> Seller: rubydealsnyc
> Item: tory burch chelsea stitched flats 7.5 in ocean breeze
> Seller said made in China
> 
> View attachment 2522034
> View attachment 2522035
> View attachment 2522036
> View attachment 2522037
> View attachment 2522039
> View attachment 2522040
> View attachment 2522041
> View attachment 2522051
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



these are definitely authentic



ashleyjena said:


> Should have posted this before but in case it is relisted... can anyone authenticate these 2 bags?
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161232237606?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: whitemilk2012
> item number: 161232237606
> 
> the top picture looks to be stock but the others look to be actual photos....
> 
> 
> and this one...
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121282686314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: mrwubinsky
> item number: 121282686314
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



both of these auctions ended but just wanted to say that all of mrwubinsky's items are authentic. I have bought from them as well as several friends of mine. I am not in any way affiliated with the seller.


----------



## michellelimmy9

harlem_cutie said:


> these are definitely authentic
> 
> 
> 
> both of these auctions ended but just wanted to say that all of mrwubinsky's items are authentic. I have bought from them as well as several friends of mine. I am not in any way affiliated with the seller.




Thankss!! Bought i already and i felt so relieve to hear that ita definitely authentic


----------



## lula.petunia

I got this on ebay. Seller seems to be trustworthy. Im pretty sure its authentic but just checking thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lula.petunia said:


> I got this on ebay. Seller seems to be trustworthy. Im pretty sure its authentic but just checking thanks!



Looks good so far. Can you take a pic of the bottom? Also, please link to auction. Thanks!


----------



## lula.petunia

Hi.. sorry i never noticed the reply! Here is a pic of the bottom


----------



## lula.petunia

I cannot seem to attach the url for the listing through my phone but here is the seller's page http://m.ebay.com/seller?sid=bestforeveryneed&nav=ORDER_DETAILS thanks again!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lula.petunia said:


> I cannot seem to attach the url for the listing through my phone but here is the seller's page http://m.ebay.com/seller?sid=bestforeveryneed&nav=ORDER_DETAILS thanks again!



This is authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## cc100plus

Hi ladies, need your help on this tote. Is it authentic? Ty!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...221?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item54064b70bd


----------



## cc100plus

hi ladies again, need help on this tory burch robinson patchwork. ty!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...5-/161245538686?pt=Wallet&hash=item258afba97e


----------



## cc100plus

need help on this tory burch too. ty all!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad19041c0


----------



## lula.petunia

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ashleyjena

I purchased this from someone and just want to check to make sure it's authentic before I leave feedback.... She said she got it at the TB store, it's preowned so I don't have tags.










Let me know if you need any more specific photos, thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

cc100plus said:


> hi ladies again, need help on this tory burch robinson patchwork. ty!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...5-/161245538686?pt=Wallet&hash=item258afba97e



authentic



cc100plus said:


> need help on this tory burch too. ty all!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad19041c0



authentic



ashleyjena said:


> I purchased this from someone and just want to check to make sure it's authentic before I leave feedback.... She said she got it at the TB store, it's preowned so I don't have tags.
> 
> View attachment 2546417
> 
> View attachment 2546418
> 
> View attachment 2546419
> 
> View attachment 2546420
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need any more specific photos, thanks in advance!



looks good so far. Can you take a pic in the daylight and zoom on the leather? Also, a closer pic of the whipstitch and hardware would be great.


----------



## ashleyjena

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> looks good so far. Can you take a pic in the daylight and zoom on the leather? Also, a closer pic of the whipstitch and hardware would be great.




Thank you! I don't have a good camera (just an iphone) so here is the best I can do with the leather.... 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the leather FEELS good, pretty soft.



Whip stitch, right?

And hardware pics....











	

		
			
		

		
	
 that one was hard to get a clear photo with iPhone but the stamp is clear in real life

Anything else that I need pics of? This is my first TB Bag so I don't really know!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ashleyjena said:


> Thank you! I don't have a good camera (just an iphone) so here is the best I can do with the leather....
> 
> View attachment 2546524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leather FEELS good, pretty soft.
> 
> View attachment 2546525
> 
> Whip stitch, right?
> 
> And hardware pics....
> View attachment 2546527
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546528
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546529
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one was hard to get a clear photo with iPhone but the stamp is clear in real life
> 
> Anything else that I need pics of? This is my first TB Bag so I don't really know!



These pics are perfect. The leather is the correct texture and hardware is good. Enjoy your Marion!


----------



## eee

Looking to get this for my girlfriend. Is it authentic?

Tory Burch Thea Hobo Bag
Seller: violetta0207727
Item ID: 221395945493
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BURCH-THEA-BLACK-LEATHER-HOBO-HANDBAG-465-/221395945493?


----------



## star gayle

Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks! 




http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...bag/573714022?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## michellelimmy9

My item has arrived can you help me authenticate again? Thankss soooo much!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

eee said:


> Looking to get this for my girlfriend. Is it authentic?
> 
> Tory Burch Thea Hobo Bag
> Seller: violetta0207727
> Item ID: 221395945493
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BURCH-THEA-BLACK-LEATHER-HOBO-HANDBAG-465-/221395945493?



sorry, but I don't know enough about Thea bags to properly authenticate. The majority of seller's TB items are legit. there are a few that I am unsure about, though.



star gayle said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...bag/573714022?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



need close-up of all hardware and clear pic of interior. Looks good so far though. I need to check if the tiny Tory ever came in this color. 



michellelimmy9 said:


> My item has arrived can you help me authenticate again? Thankss soooo much!!



definitely authentic


----------



## michellelimmy9

harlem_cutie said:


> sorry, but I don't know enough about Thea bags to properly authenticate. The majority of seller's TB items are legit. there are a few that I am unsure about, though.
> 
> 
> 
> need close-up of all hardware and clear pic of interior. Looks good so far though. I need to check if the tiny Tory ever came in this color.
> 
> 
> 
> definitely authentic




Thanks hArlemcutie


----------



## skytobiantan

Need help to authenticate this robinson double zipper N sorry it s only link, coz I'm newbie, I don't know how to post pictures 
Here's the link, https://m.facebook.com/irma.p.savitri/albums/10201175467022269/?refid=52&__tn__=C from my facebook acc, :thxx
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2269.1073741830.1638061236&source=49&refid=17
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2269.1073741830.1638061236&source=49&refid=17
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2269.1073741830.1638061236&source=49&refid=17


----------



## skytobiantan

Here's also another link 
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...set=a.10201175467022269.1073741830.1638061236
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...set=a.10201175467022269.1073741830.1638061236
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...set=a.10201175467022269.1073741830.1638061236

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...set=a.10201175467022269.1073741830.1638061236


----------



## harlem_cutie

skytobiantan said:


> Need help to authenticate this robinson double zipper N sorry it s only link, coz I'm newbie, I don't know how to post pictures
> Here's the link, https://m.facebook.com/irma.p.savitri/albums/10201175467022269/?refid=52&__tn__=C from my facebook acc, :thxx
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2269.1073741830.1638061236&source=49&refid=17
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2269.1073741830.1638061236&source=49&refid=17
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2269.1073741830.1638061236&source=49&refid=17



all of your links are private. Upload the pics to tinypic or add them as an attachment.


----------



## skytobiantan

Sorry, how to upload? I'm new


----------



## skytobiantan

Bottom


----------



## skytobiantan

Here's pic from tb robinson double zipper detail pics tq


----------



## skytobiantan

Can some one help me with this bag ? It is authentic? Tq


----------



## Luvdabags

Hello harlem_cutie, 

Can you please authenticate this wallet? Thank you in advance for your help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261402722875?redirect=mobile

I can repost the link if you can't pull it up.


----------



## bargainhunt

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Seller posted many pics and it looks authentic to me but I'm not very familiar with Tory Burch..

Name: Tory Burch Mini Ella in Sea Urchin Multi Pop Snake Print
Item id: 231176070371
Seller:  rubydealsnyc
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-Ta...ea-Urchin-Multi-Pop-Snake-Print-/231176070371

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

skytobiantan said:


> Can some one help me with this bag ? It is authentic? Tq



need better quality pics. Need to see the grain of the leather as well as close-ups of all hardware.



Luvdabags said:


> Hello harlem_cutie,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this wallet? Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261402722875?redirect=mobile
> 
> I can repost the link if you can't pull it up.



authentic



bargainhunt said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Seller posted many pics and it looks authentic to me but I'm not very familiar with Tory Burch..
> 
> Name: Tory Burch Mini Ella in Sea Urchin Multi Pop Snake Print
> Item id: 231176070371
> Seller: rubydealsnyc
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-Ta...ea-Urchin-Multi-Pop-Snake-Print-/231176070371
> 
> Thank you!



authentic


----------



## skytobiantan

@harlem cutie its all I have pics from the bags, bcoz seller won't admitted if its not authentic, I'm so hope less to get my money bag from the seller,


----------



## skytobiantan

How about from thia pics and from inside of the dustbag @harlem cute?


----------



## harlem_cutie

skytobiantan said:


> How about from thia pics and from inside of the dustbag @harlem cute?



I don't like saying something is fake unless I am 100% sure. I can't say for certain without better pics but so far, your bag does not look authentic. Sorry.


----------



## skytobiantan

@harlem cute thnx u very much,


----------



## Luvdabags

harlem_cutie said:


> need better quality pics. Need to see the grain of the leather as well as close-ups of all hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic




Awesome!!! Thank you harlem_cutie!


----------



## newwonderfull

Would anyone be able to authenticate this for me based on these pictures? If not, I'll post more! It says Triangle tote in the posting, but the seller was incorrect and it's the double zip.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...GY%2F1Xs3uyN5MHejpefI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## harlem_cutie

newwonderfull said:


> Would anyone be able to authenticate this for me based on these pictures? If not, I'll post more! It says Triangle tote in the posting, but the seller was incorrect and it's the double zip.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...GY%2F1Xs3uyN5MHejpefI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



need more pics


----------



## newwonderfull

http://imgur.com/a/OR9uy Hope these help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

newwonderfull said:


> http://imgur.com/a/OR9uy Hope these help!



looking good so far! Can I see a pic of the bottom and a clear shot of the back? Thanks!


----------



## tartling

Hi harlem_cutie, could you lend your eyes to this: 

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/REDUCED-PRICE-BN-Authentic-Tory-Burch-Middy-Satchel-/111301364740?

The corners of the bag, as well as the patch where the handles connect to the body, look different - is this a past season design, or is this bag just not authentic?
I would be buying this from a local seller, who is promising a meet up, which could be a positive sign?

Please help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

tartling said:


> Hi harlem_cutie, could you lend your eyes to this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/REDUCED-PRICE-BN-Authentic-Tory-Burch-Middy-Satchel-/111301364740?
> 
> The corners of the bag, as well as the patch where the handles connect to the body, look different - is this a past season design, or is this bag just not authentic?
> I would be buying this from a local seller, who is promising a meet up, which could be a positive sign?
> 
> Please help!



Excellent observations as the bag is fake. Leather quality is poor and the engraving on the hardware is equally poor.


----------



## newwonderfull

> looking good so far! Can I see a pic of the bottom and a clear shot of the back? Thanks!



http://imgur.com/a/QoRPY Here you go!


----------



## angeliicaa

can some on tell me if this tory burch robinson satchet is a fake or not, i got it off ebay and everything seems perfect except for the smell it has a strong odd smell to it. i need to know as soon as possible i obly have a week to return it. i hope you can help


----------



## angeliicaa

this is how it came wrapped and what came with and the last picture is from a bag on here but thats how it was wrapped also in that clear bag bit i threw it away already so can someone help me figure out if it aunthentic or replica please


----------



## harlem_cutie

newwonderfull said:


> http://imgur.com/a/QoRPY Here you go!



authentic and current season. Lucky! enjoy 



angeliicaa said:


> this is how it came wrapped and what came with and the last picture is from a bag on here but thats how it was wrapped also in that clear bag bit i threw it away already so can someone help me figure out if it aunthentic or replica please



Can you link to the auction please? Thank you!


----------



## angeliicaa

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111301310097?nav=SEARCH thats the auction his auctioning another one 

ok thank you do you know if the wierd smell is normal and if it will go away?


----------



## bargainhunt

harlem_cutie said:


> need better quality pics. Need to see the grain of the leather as well as close-ups of all hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic




@Harlem_cutie 
Thank you so much! I am submitting an offer to seller and if he/she rejects I'll probably just take it anyway. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## angeliicaa

ok your welcome so your sure its authentic?


----------



## harlem_cutie

angeliicaa said:


> ok your welcome so your sure its authentic?



Bargainhunt's bag is authentic. I am looking at yours now. Will have an answer by morning. Not looking good so far though.

@bargainhunt - you are most welcome.


----------



## angeliicaa

ok and i did ask around the oder and they told me it smelled like leather iam personally dont know how leather smells but hope that helps @harlem_cutie


----------



## angeliicaa

also the bag does have a made in china tag inside and the seller was from UK i got it for 319$


----------



## harlem_cutie

angeliicaa said:


> also the bag does have a made in china tag inside and the seller was from UK i got it for 319$



Honestly, I am unsure as to authenticity. The hardware looks good but the piece of leather on the bottom says fake to me. I also think the dimensions of the bag are off. The only TB product that I had that had an odor was a wallet so this is  red flag.  Hopefully, toryburchlove can give her opinion.


----------



## angeliicaa

ok ill wait for her response, also i was looking at some post from a while back and the my seller was mentioned and someone said they sold fakes "iloveshop" i asked about authencity and they said it was a 100% aunthentic and purchased at a TB outlet but it what was fishy to me was that right after i bought the bag he put another one up for sale right away @harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

angeliicaa said:


> ok ill wait for her response, also i was looking at some post from a while back and the my seller was mentioned and someone said they sold fakes "iloveshop" i asked about authencity and they said it was a 100% aunthentic and purchased at a TB outlet but it what was fishy to me was that right after i bought the bag he put another one up for sale right away @harlem_cutie



We came to the general consensus a while back that most of the TB UK sellers were selling fakes. If you don't hear from @toryburchlove by Monday, I would send it back. Good luck!


----------



## angeliicaa

ok thank you for your help  @harlem_cutie


----------



## litatgk

Authentic or fake? It looks like the tory burch lux embossed wallet but I never seen a bag version of it so I'm not sure?


----------



## unlikelypnay

I need your expertise. I bought a TB amalie simple tote in midnight blue but now I am skeptical. I have checked the TB site, neiman as well as saks and the color is not even an option - they have a powder blue (sort of), fire orange, black, and also nutmeg from saks I believe. Is it possible that the midnight blue is from an old collection or maybe being sold not on their websites? Should the colors be always the same as what's on the legitimate websites that sell TB bags? I am a TB newbie so I appreciate your help and understanding. I emailed the seller and asked about it, hopefully i'll hear from her soon. Thank you.


----------



## KKat999

Hi all, 

Please let me know if these two items below are Authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121297177388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-T...817?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258baa31b1

I am planning to purchase my first Tory burch.. I love the style of the bags, however, I am not sure of how to tell if its fake or not.


----------



## cc100plus

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> looks good so far. Can you take a pic in the daylight and zoom on the leather? Also, a closer pic of the whipstitch and hardware would be great.


ty!


----------



## toryburchlove

angeliicaa said:


> ok ill wait for her response, also i was looking at some post from a while back and the my seller was mentioned and someone said they sold fakes "iloveshop" i asked about authencity and they said it was a 100% aunthentic and purchased at a TB outlet but it what was fishy to me was that right after i bought the bag he put another one up for sale right away @harlem_cutie


Hello angeliicaa
In my personal opinion, The bag is not authentic. I have check the  closer up picture. 
and also, I  will stay away from this UK SELLER. They has few accounts on eBay, they  are not exactly in UK. Where the bag shipped from?  UK?  all items in their store, I do not believe it is authentic.
this UK seller  was suspension in the 2012 ,  they put up few different name of the account in 2013 , got suspension again. 2014 they changed to use others accounts. Their feedback always set up to be private, use same photo background, use kind of professional photography pictures, it looks fancy mislead buyers, so they can not see the real quality and detail form the pictures.  

  I make the notice  aware all buyers ,  I stay away from those. 

here is all of their account : ebay ID : lloveshop,
     eBay item number:
11130832696
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...TH-WITH-TAGS-DUST-BAG-BRAND-NEW/111308326961?



 ID SELLER :  haabeauty 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161258835262 
ebay item number : 161258835262

ID seller :  myystyle
                           eBay item number:
151261327076
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...TH-WITH-TAGS-DUST-BAG-BRAND-NEW/151261327076?

When you check those 3 link, 3 sellers ID , and compare three listing , description and pictures, u can  easy to tell those are same . 2012 and 2013 got suspension, this  UK seller , use the same picture same description come again 2014 . 



 please report the suspiciously fraud.


----------



## angeliicaa

ok thank you very much  and it has sent to me from london. what are things you noticed on the bag that you know its fake so i can look out for that next time i make a purchase?


----------



## toryburchlove

3 thing to make me  think it is non authentic. 1. The leather  I found it is not original tory burch saffiano leather, it is poor finished saffiano leather, texture line is not straight. #6 picture you show the hardware but also can see side of leather and more picture I donot have good feel for the leather. maybe this is why smell from. it is not tory burch  quality leather. it is cheap saffiano leather this is why has smell, also  it might because the glue, a  copy bag use cheap glue.

2. The bag come with original tory burch store wrapping, it is for tory burch store wrapping only when purchase from toryburch .com. if so , ask them the original receipt , the receipt must from toryburch.com. this wrapping is for retail purchase from toryburch.com. wholesale donot have Tory Burch pretty wrapping like that. the seller wrapping like that want to buyer believe it is authentic, but if item is not sold by toryburch.com originally. How do they  have toryburch "thank you " card and mark. it is weird. It actually give a way.

3. the seller is a suspiciously fraud in my knowledge. I have been aware this kind UK seller sell good fake since 2012. They changed different ID but picture took way is same and description text is similiar.    I believe  harlem_cutie also know a UK seller sell bulk fake toryburch last year, this guy will be same guy now start again. it shall aware to eBay .


----------



## harlem_cutie

unlikelypnay said:


> I need your expertise. I bought a TB amalie simple tote in midnight blue but now I am skeptical. I have checked the TB site, neiman as well as saks and the color is not even an option - they have a powder blue (sort of), fire orange, black, and also nutmeg from saks I believe. Is it possible that the midnight blue is from an old collection or maybe being sold not on their websites? Should the colors be always the same as what's on the legitimate websites that sell TB bags? I am a TB newbie so I appreciate your help and understanding. I emailed the seller and asked about it, hopefully i'll hear from her soon. Thank you.



need pics



KKat999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please let me know if these two items below are Authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121297177388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-T...817?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258baa31b1
> 
> I am planning to purchase my first Tory burch.. I love the style of the bags, however, I am not sure of how to tell if its fake or not.



both look authentic to me


----------



## harlem_cutie

litatgk said:


> Authentic or fake? It looks like the tory burch lux embossed wallet but I never seen a bag version of it so I'm not sure?



this looks fake to me. The hardware is throwing it off and I can't really see the embossing from the pics.


----------



## ibrabu50

Hi all,

Can anyone tell if this is fake or authentic. I have recently bought a brand new Tory Burch Bag of ebay and was posted as 

Brand New Tory Burch Marion Quilted Saddle Leather Bag Handbag 2014
ID seller : kaotikcat1 
eBay item number: 291108974065

I bought it for $415 whereas the cheapest official price is $525. The seller claims that he has the original receipts for and the reason for the price drop is that he is able to get it through special source. 

I have asked him if he could provide the matching wallet for that model and he said that he needs time to do so as his source cant provide on rush bases. 


I think the seller have removed the post so I have attached my own pics

I appreciate if someone can help figuring weather it is fake or not.


pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1MZl6EeV5FPzwpyquQ5kkqwsECGSh

pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1fzjKwLJflWipdFuPDYbixrWNldBi0

pixentral.com/show.php?picture=194fhDiildix5pJFnIDpELZ8SvFKcn0

pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1csqBKf4dDxu4M4TCWqX2GUO54fBnq0

pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1UGj99oiOLMs4t2oz0SDuZQQPMQ0tE


----------



## harlem_cutie

ibrabu50 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell if this is fake or authentic. I have recently bought a brand new Tory Burch Bag of ebay and was posted as
> 
> Brand New Tory Burch Marion Quilted Saddle Leather Bag Handbag 2014
> ID seller : kaotikcat1
> eBay item number: 291108974065
> 
> I bought it for $415 whereas the cheapest official price is $525. The seller claims that he has the original receipts for and the reason for the price drop is that he is able to get it through special source.
> 
> I have asked him if he could provide the matching wallet for that model and he said that he needs time to do so as his source cant provide on rush bases.
> 
> 
> I think the seller have removed the post so I have attached my own pics
> 
> I appreciate if someone can help figuring weather it is fake or not.
> 
> 
> pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1MZl6EeV5FPzwpyquQ5kkqwsECGSh
> 
> pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1fzjKwLJflWipdFuPDYbixrWNldBi0
> 
> pixentral.com/show.php?picture=194fhDiildix5pJFnIDpELZ8SvFKcn0
> 
> pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1csqBKf4dDxu4M4TCWqX2GUO54fBnq0
> 
> pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1UGj99oiOLMs4t2oz0SDuZQQPMQ0tE



this bag looks authentic to me. I also looked at the Basket Weave Robinson they have listed and that is authentic as well. 

TB often has sales that can give up to 30% off so that will explain the lower prices especially if you combine that with an employee discount of some kind. Congrats and enjoy! I love this neutral color.


----------



## ashleyjena

Can anyone authenticate this wallet? I'm interested in purchasing it, and the seller says it is authentic but I want to be sure before I buy.
http://www.pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1WKHTFPfSnjerlg9UBiCiFMQqpDsNV0
http://www.pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1WKHTFPfSnjerlg9UBiCiFMQqpDsNV0
http://www.pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1EXeX2t2AD3Acjivh9oxfeSXCBXqO1
http://www.pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1WfzhgPqBV6MYspHAo4h7ZAqthsks8

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ashleyjena said:


> Can anyone authenticate this wallet? I'm interested in purchasing it, and the seller says it is authentic but I want to be sure before I buy.
> http://www.pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1WKHTFPfSnjerlg9UBiCiFMQqpDsNV0
> http://www.pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1WKHTFPfSnjerlg9UBiCiFMQqpDsNV0
> http://www.pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1EXeX2t2AD3Acjivh9oxfeSXCBXqO1
> http://www.pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1WfzhgPqBV6MYspHAo4h7ZAqthsks8
> 
> Thanks in advance!



this looks good. Ask the seller if they see "Tory Burch" imprinted anywhere on the leather.


----------



## Mcwill1989

I recently purchased this bag and now I'm anxious about its authenticity. Can anyone please verify it is indeed authentic? Also, when I receive the bag is there anything in particular I should look for to further verify it is in fact a true TB bag? THANKS! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140942478526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Carson123

I would love you to authenticate my recently purchased Robinson double zip tote in luggage. I should be getting it this week but would like to know beforehand. TIA!
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=271438196965


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mcwill1989 said:


> I recently purchased this bag and now I'm anxious about its authenticity. Can anyone please verify it is indeed authentic? Also, when I receive the bag is there anything in particular I should look for to further verify it is in fact a true TB bag? THANKS!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140942478526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



looks okay but it would be much better if you could post pics of the bag received. I need to take a closer look at the hardware. This is probably authentic though.



Carson123 said:


> I would love you to authenticate my recently purchased Robinson double zip tote in luggage. I should be getting it this week but would like to know beforehand. TIA!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=271438196965



absolutely authentic


----------



## Carson123

Thanks harlem_cutie!!! Have a lovely Sunday &#128522;


----------



## stephyw47

Hello! 
i am new to this forum and i hope you guys can help me  

i recently bought a tory burch wallet on ebay, the seller guarantees that it was authentic and her feedback was really good (nobody claims that she sold anything not authentic). 

i received my wallet today i think it is a fake. the wallet smells like fake leather, there is a sticker that makes me believe it is a fake (i will attach a pic). Even though it came with a tag and tory burch tissue paper. i think that the seller just attached it on. 

i message the seller asking for a refund, what should i do if the seller doesn't respond to me? should i contact paypal directly and right away? 

i will attach a few pics of the wallet can you please help me authenticate it


----------



## harlem_cutie

stephyw47 said:


> Hello!
> i am new to this forum and i hope you guys can help me
> 
> i recently bought a tory burch wallet on ebay, the seller guarantees that it was authentic and her feedback was really good (nobody claims that it was not authentic).
> 
> i received my wallet today i think it is a fake. the wallet smells like fake leather, there is a sticker that makes me believe it is a fake (i will attach a pic). Even though it came with a tag and tory burch tissue paper. i think that the seller just attached it on.
> 
> i message the seller asking for a refund, what should i do if the seller doesn't respond to me? should i contact paypal directly and right away?
> 
> i will attach a few pics of the wallet can you please help me authenticate it



the emblem is way off and the hardware is sketchy. Post a link to the auction.


----------



## stephyw47

harlem_cutie said:


> the emblem is way off and the hardware is sketchy. Post a link to the auction.


thank you harlem_cutie

i knew it was an inspired wallet when i got it

here is the link to the auction 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

do you know what can i do on ebay to get my money back or maybe paypal?


----------



## harlem_cutie

stephyw47 said:


> thank you harlem_cutie
> 
> i knew it was an inspired wallet when i got it
> 
> here is the link to the auction
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> do you know what can i do on ebay to get my money back or maybe paypal?



this seller's store is confusing. They have authentic items along items that probably aren't. The problem with authenticating wallets and small accessories is that they are really easy to fake. I'm pretty sure your wallet is fake but can't say 100% for certain. It could also be just a really poor quality wallet. The red flag for me is that the emblem is not centered on the wallet and the TB logo itself is not centered.

Start by asking for a refund. I'm not sure how many days you have until eBay allows you to escalate. If you are not offered a refund then you can escalate with eBay and Paypal. Remember, you are covered under eBay buyer protection. It is in the seller's interest to just refund you as if eBay decides the wallet is fake they will keep it and possibly suspend the account. 

If the seller doesn't refund your money then you should post in the eBay forum as the folks there are far more knowledgeable about how to successfully receive a refund. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## alexxpoli

Hi looking at the TB Reva Clutch on Poshmark. Seller is not sure if it is authentic or not. What do you guys think?

http://******/1hWPcZo

I am also looking at this one on eBay. Thanks!

http://******/1fbaSDR

I am new to Purse Forum and I am using the app so I'm not sure if I'm going this right. Sorry about that!


----------



## stephyw47

harlem_cutie said:


> this seller's store is confusing. They have authentic items along items that probably aren't. The problem with authenticating wallets and small accessories is that they are really easy to fake. I'm pretty sure your wallet is fake but can't say 100% for certain. It could also be just a really poor quality wallet. The red flag for me is that the emblem is not centered on the wallet and the TB logo itself is not centered.
> 
> Start by asking for a refund. I'm not sure how many days you have until eBay allows you to escalate. If you are not offered a refund then you can escalate with eBay and Paypal. Remember, you are covered under eBay buyer protection. It is in the seller's interest to just refund you as if eBay decides the wallet is fake they will keep it and possibly suspend the account.
> 
> If the seller doesn't refund your money then you should post in the eBay forum as the folks there are far more knowledgeable about how to successfully receive a refund. Good luck and keep us posted.


harlem_cutie thanks for the help


----------



## Mcwill1989

Just received my purchase from eBay.  Was hoping someone might be able to authenticate this for me.  Hopefully the pictures are sufficient.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mcwill1989

Here are a few more images that I wasn't able to post earlier.


----------



## harlem_cutie

alexxpoli said:


> Hi looking at the TB Reva Clutch on Poshmark. Seller is not sure if it is authentic or not. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://******/1hWPcZo
> 
> I am also looking at this one on eBay. Thanks!
> 
> http://******/1fbaSDR
> 
> I am new to Purse Forum and I am using the app so I'm not sure if I'm going this right. Sorry about that!



first one - need more pics. I see that you already asked for them.

second one - looks good to me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mcwill1989 said:


> Here are a few more images that I wasn't able to post earlier.



authentic. enjoy!


----------



## alexxpoli

Thank you!!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Hi there

Please can you authenticate (hit the BIN button as if it is authentic I couldn't miss out!)

I believe it is the Megan Mini, everything looks ok in terms of dimensions, strap and hardware is consistent with the photos of the same item on Farfetch, Saks etc. I am new to Tory Burch and therefore haven't a clue. I am normally over on the Miu Miu forum authenticating so am grateful to anyone can help!



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171286788127


----------



## harlem_cutie

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please can you authenticate (hit the BIN button as if it is authentic I couldn't miss out!)
> 
> I believe it is the Megan Mini, everything looks ok in terms of dimensions, strap and hardware is consistent with the photos of the same item on Farfetch, Saks etc. I am new to Tory Burch and therefore haven't a clue. I am normally over on the Miu Miu forum authenticating so am grateful to anyone can help!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171286788127



looks okay but see if the seller can provide close up pics of the hardware or post when you receive it.


----------



## chubbychicken

Hi, is this real? if so, what model is it? thanks 

*no YKK markings on the zippers. Plastic zipper tracks.
*No markings that state  "Tory Burch" (Just the logo) or a Made in label anywhere.
*The body material is nylon.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

harlem_cutie said:


> looks okay but see if the seller can provide close up pics of the hardware or post when you receive it.



Thank you. I paid just now, and will come back here when it arrives. Thanks!


----------



## KKat999

Hi all, 

So I have purchased my first Tory Burch off of eBay last week and I want to make sure it is authentic. 

Here is few shots I took of it , the style is Amanda folded over in black. The seller sent me the tag and the card from Tory Burch as well with the purse. 

If more pictures needed please let me know, I can provide them! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

chubbychicken said:


> Hi, is this real? if so, what model is it? thanks
> 
> *no YKK markings on the zippers. Plastic zipper tracks.
> *No markings that state  "Tory Burch" (Just the logo) or a Made in label anywhere.
> *The body material is nylon.



this is fake



KKat999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I have purchased my first Tory Burch off of eBay last week and I want to make sure it is authentic.
> 
> Here is few shots I took of it , the style is Amanda folded over in black. The seller sent me the tag and the card from Tory Burch as well with the purse.
> 
> If more pictures needed please let me know, I can provide them! Thanks for all the help!



this looks okay. Is there a "made in china" tag inside? Can I also see the price tag please?


----------



## pinkat

Is this ella tote bag authentic? I'm kinda skeptic because on other sites it shows that the inside is cream. However, the seller told me that new batches of ella tote bag has the same lining as the bag.


----------



## KKat999

harlem_cutie said:


> this is fake
> 
> 
> 
> this looks okay. Is there a "made in china" tag inside? Can I also see the price tag please?


Yes, there is a "Made in China" tag and here is more pictures of the tags and also the store card she left in the purse. 















I hope its real..


----------



## luvallpurses

Hello,

Looking for a red bag for summer.  Please help aunthenticate this bag off eBay.  Thanks!

http://m.ebay.ca/itm?itemId=321338036586


----------



## leahp

I purchased a Tory Burch bag on eBay and it looks real but there are no tags inside the bag saying made in China or Tory Burch. Is this a red flag?


----------



## ohho

Hello,


I am new for TB and would love to buy Robinson Mini Double Zip Tote on EBay because TB website the price still too expensive, Can anyone authenticate these 2 bags for me?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338d41d19e


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338d4155d2


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pinkat

pinkat said:


> Is this ella tote bag authentic? I'm kinda skeptic because on other sites it shows that the inside is cream. However, the seller told me that new batches of ella tote bag has the same lining as the bag.




Help anyone? I'll buy today i wanted to be sure  thanks a lot!


----------



## tinyturtle

hey harlem! i just purchased this Tory Burch Robinson Dome Small Tote from Ebay.  can you help with authenticating it?  

the seller has good feedback history, and i thought the price was good so i snatched it up.  wasn't until after i paid that i realized i forgot to have it authenticated first. *doh*

here's the link to the original listing, and the second link is to the pictures that i took myself of the bag.  i hope it's authentic. *fingers crossed*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181367836036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7


----------



## emeycakes837

Hi there! In my thrifting travels today I found this Tory Burch bag for $1.99 at salvation army. It looked like maybe it was real based on the zipper and hardware, so I risked the $2, but I really have no clue. If authentic, what is the style name? Thank you in advance!

Sorry my pics are upside down, hopefully they are still enough for you to tell if it's fake or not. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

KKat999 said:


> Yes, there is a "Made in China" tag and here is more pictures of the tags and also the store card she left in the purse.
> 
> I hope its real..



authentic. enjoy!



luvallpurses said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for a red bag for summer.  Please help aunthenticate this bag off eBay.  Thanks!
> 
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm?itemId=321338036586



authentic.



leahp said:


> I purchased a Tory Burch bag on eBay and it looks real but there are no tags inside the bag saying made in China or Tory Burch. Is this a red flag?



need pics. always.



ohho said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am new for TB and would love to buy Robinson Mini Double Zip Tote on EBay because TB website the price still too expensive, Can anyone authenticate these 2 bags for me?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338d41d19e
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338d4155d2
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I have not seen these in person yet so can't comment.



pinkat said:


> Help anyone? I'll buy today i wanted to be sure  thanks a lot!



most likely fake. Really can't authenticate with two pics.



tinyturtle said:


> hey harlem! i just purchased this Tory Burch Robinson Dome Small Tote from Ebay.  can you help with authenticating it?
> 
> the seller has good feedback history, and i thought the price was good so i snatched it up.  wasn't until after i paid that i realized i forgot to have it authenticated first. *doh*
> 
> here's the link to the original listing, and the second link is to the pictures that i took myself of the bag.  i hope it's authentic. *fingers crossed*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181367836036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7



authentic and an amazing deal! Enjoy


----------



## tinyturtle

thank you, harlem!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

emeycakes837 said:


> Hi there! In my thrifting travels today I found this Tory Burch bag for $1.99 at salvation army. It looked like maybe it was real based on the zipper and hardware, so I risked the $2, but I really have no clue. If authentic, what is the style name? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Sorry my pics are upside down, hopefully they are still enough for you to tell if it's fake or not. Thanks!




this looks really good. This would be an Ella Tote in Light Tan or Cream (not sure of color). I have the one with white contrasting trim and it is Light Tan/Bleach. If all of the stitching is even and all of the corners are solidly sewed on and stitching is neat then it is most likely real.


----------



## emeycakes837

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks really good. This would be an Ella Tote in Light Tan or Cream (not sure of color). I have the one with white contrasting trim and it is Light Tan/Bleach. If all of the stitching is even and all of the corners are solidly sewed on and stitching is neat then it is most likely real.


Wow. Thank you so much. The stitching looks neat, I am going to have to go over every inch though to make sure. I can't believe someone would donate such a thing. 

Thank you harlem_cutie!


----------



## pinkat

Harlem_cutie  the photo that i posted is not the real photo. I'll buy it here at the store. I can post the pic once i got it  but i wanted to know if the lining of new batches of ella tote bags are same color as the bag itself? Like the photo i posted.  there's a made in china tag inside. And everything seems the same. Except for the lining which is cream in the website.


----------



## harlem_cutie

pinkat said:


> Harlem_cutie  the photo that i posted is not the real photo. I'll buy it here at the store. I can post the pic once i got it  but i wanted to know if the lining of new batches of ella tote bags are same color as the bag itself? Like the photo i posted.  there's a made in china tag inside. And everything seems the same. Except for the lining which is cream in the website.



Sorry, I'm confused. Are you purchasing from TB? They change linings all of the time. All of the Ella totes Ive seen recently have linings that match the tote. I havent seen a different color lining in some time. I am going to TB tomorrow to get some sunglasses so I will check for you.


----------



## luvallpurses

Thank you harlem_cutie!  Now I just gotta wait for the seller to respond.  In the description, it says yellow floral.  Hope it's a mistake and it really is for the red one


----------



## leahp

Here are pictures. Sorry I didn't post them first. The only tag inside the bag is the made in China tag.


----------



## leahp

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> need pics. always.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen these in person yet so can't comment.
> 
> 
> 
> most likely fake. Really can't authenticate with two pics.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic and an amazing deal! Enjoy


I just posted pics of my bag. Sorry I didn't post them before. Thank you!


----------



## leahp

Should there be more tags inside the bag?


----------



## pinkat

Love at first sight! Hoping its authentic. Pls authenticate  thanks in advance 




	

		
			
		

		
	
[ATTACH
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
]2574318[/ATTACH]


----------



## ohho

Hello,


Does anyone know "Robinson MINI Double Zip Tote" sales in navy color too?


Thanks


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please can you authenticate (hit the BIN button as if it is authentic I couldn't miss out!)
> 
> I believe it is the Megan Mini, everything looks ok in terms of dimensions, strap and hardware is consistent with the photos of the same item on Farfetch, Saks etc. I am new to Tory Burch and therefore haven't a clue. I am normally over on the Miu Miu forum authenticating so am grateful to anyone can help!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171286788127





harlem_cutie said:


> looks okay but see if the seller can provide close up pics of the hardware or post when you receive it.



It's arrived and I'm confident it is authentic

It has the clear plastic Made in China tag, the leather is gorgeous and overall it looks right

I took some pics but my camera battery is running out, let me know if these aren't enough!


----------



## ploype

Hi,
For my new TB bag, Authentic for me Please!!


http://server.myspace-shack.com/d21/photo83146.png


http://server.myspace-shack.com/d21/image59047.png


Thanks!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

AllSaintsAddict said:


> It's arrived and I'm confident it is authentic
> 
> It has the clear plastic Made in China tag, the leather is gorgeous and overall it looks right
> 
> I took some pics but my camera battery is running out, let me know if these aren't enough!



you are good to go. It is definitely authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## pinkat

Harlem_cutie please authenticate my tote. Thanks


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

harlem_cutie said:


> you are good to go. It is definitely authentic. Enjoy!



Thanks so much  - it's an amazing bag, absolutely what I wanted!


----------



## leahp

harlem_cutie said:


> you are good to go. It is definitely authentic. Enjoy!


Did you have a chance to look at the pics of my bag? Thank you


----------



## leahp

Sorry didn't mean to put the quote from the other post.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Hi ladies, I promise to review the rest of the posts soon. I am not feeling well


----------



## storeberry

Harlem cutie, hope you recover fast!!! Take care!


----------



## leahp

harlem_cutie said:


> Hi ladies, I promise to review the rest of the posts soon. I am not feeling well


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## harlem_cutie

leahp said:


> Here are pictures. Sorry I didn't post them first. The only tag inside the bag is the made in China tag.



This is authentic. Enjoy!



pinkat said:


> Love at first sight! Hoping its authentic. Pls authenticate  thanks in advance



Where did you purchase? Is this nylon or canvas? This is a very common colorway that is faked in the Stacked Logo line. It is very hard to authenticate as the fakes are excellent. Does it have a mirror? Is there any engraving on the inside strap?

I am battling a nasty cold so please pardon if I am slow with my response.


----------



## pinkat

harlem_cutie said:


> Where did you purchase? Is this nylon or canvas? This is a very common colorway that is faked in the Stacked Logo line. It is very hard to authenticate as the fakes are excellent. Does it have a mirror? Is there any engraving on the inside strap?
> 
> I am battling a nasty cold so please pardon if I am slow with my response.




I purchase it here in the Philippines. This is nylon the inside is nylon i think. There's no mirror inside. From my observation, it is well done stitches and all. But i'm not an expert  hoping u can help me


----------



## harlem_cutie

pinkat said:


> I purchase it here in the Philippines. This is nylon the inside is nylon i think. There's no mirror inside. From my observation, it is well done stitches and all. But i'm not an expert  hoping u can help me




Look at the inside strap, where you can buckle it and tell me if you see any markings on the hardware.


----------



## pinkat

harlem_cutie said:


> Look at the inside strap, where you can buckle it and tell me if you see any markings on the hardware.




Are you pertaining to this one?


----------



## harlem_cutie

pinkat said:


> Are you pertaining to this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575426
> View attachment 2575428



Unfortunately, I cannot guarantee authenticity as I am not 100% sure but the bag looks really good and isn't raising any red flags for me. I know there were exclusive colorways released for Lane Crawford stores and this may be one of them.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Fake Alert: I have reported all of this seller's listings so many times.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...82577?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item258c954471

If you bought these you bought a fake - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## pinkat

harlem_cutie said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot guarantee authenticity as I am not 100% sure but the bag looks really good and isn't raising any red flags for me. I know there were exclusive colorways released for Lane Crawford stores and this may be one of them.




Oh! Still hoping its authentic. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Carson123

harlem_cutie said:


> Fake Alert: I have reported all of this seller's listings so many times.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...82577?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item258c954471
> 
> If you bought these you bought a fake - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




The black pair look SOOO fake. Ugh. Hoping no one fell for it.


----------



## leahp

harlem_cutie said:


> This is authentic. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase? Is this nylon or canvas? This is a very common colorway that is faked in the Stacked Logo line. It is very hard to authenticate as the fakes are excellent. Does it have a mirror? Is there any engraving on the inside strap?
> 
> I am battling a nasty cold so please pardon if I am slow with my response.


Thank you!
Feel better soon!!


----------



## bikergirlx

can you check if this is authentic, thanks. fist time checking tb at ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-without...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## atlcharm

harlem_cutie said:


> looks authentic to me.
> 
> 
> 
> looks okay so far. What does the "made in china" label on the inside look like?




Oh man I didn't think I got a reply to this. I'm gonna look and reply pics. Weird I did not get a notification.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bikergirlx said:


> can you check if this is authentic, thanks. fist time checking tb at ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-without...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




authentic.


----------



## ohho

Hi, Harlem_cutie
Authenticate this bag from ebay for me, please!!
Thank you.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/301114779554?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## harlem_cutie

ohho said:


> Hi, Harlem_cutie
> Authenticate this bag from ebay for me, please!!
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301114779554?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



authentic.


----------



## Saddlebred

Hi 
Do you know if this wallet is authentic? If not, how can i tell if one is? 
Thank You!
directupload.net/file/d/3593/r8wgxjet_jpg.htm


----------



## ohho

Thanks so much harlem_cutie
Have a nice day!!


----------



## whitestone09

Hi New to this forum. Purchased a TB bag on ebay. But not sure if it is real. When I got it something feels off. First, I could not find out the name of the bag and second other than the stitched monogram on the outside there wasn't any other markings on the bag. Not sure if it is just old or what. If it is fake I won't be too upset being I didn't pay too much and I got it to carry around my laptop. I just don't want to give the transaction 5 stars if this person is selling fake stuff.

Please Authenticate
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...K0DCrwyx2soyc6h%2BnYo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## harlem_cutie

whitestone09 said:


> Hi New to this forum. Purchased a TB bag on ebay. But not sure if it is real. When I got it something feels off. First, I could not find out the name of the bag and second other than the stitched monogram on the outside there wasn't any other markings on the bag. Not sure if it is just old or what. If it is fake I won't be too upset being I didn't pay too much and I got it to carry around my laptop. I just don't want to give the transaction 5 stars if this person is selling fake stuff.
> 
> Please Authenticate
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Large-Leather-Satchel-NEW-/261441509346?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=JcIAFP%252BsK0DCrwyx2soyc6h%252BnYo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



definitely an older bag. Maybe a sample? Looks authentic to me - all of the hardware checks out. Last pic in auction is showing an engraved rivet which is a definite sign of authenticity for older bags.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

harlem_cutie said:


> definitely an older bag. Maybe a sample? Looks authentic to me - all of the hardware checks out. Last pic in auction is showing an engraved rivet which is a definite sign of authenticity for older bags.


Yes it is a older style,  not sure when but it also looks very authentic to me so you got quite a deal!  Great bag for toting a laptop!


----------



## whitestone09

Syrenitytoo said:


> Yes it is a older style,  not sure when but it also looks very authentic to me so you got quite a deal!  Great bag for toting a laptop!


Score!! Thank you for your help.


----------



## bikergirlx

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic.


thanks harlem cutie!


----------



## bikergirlx

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 .   is this authentic? thanks again. love tory burch.


----------



## Saddlebred

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3593/r8wgxjet_jpg.htm
I bought this off ebay and adter receiviing it Im not sure if it is authentic :/ Could you please authenticate it?
Thanks so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

bikergirlx said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 .   is this authentic? thanks again. love tory burch.



authentic



Saddlebred said:


> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3593/r8wgxjet_jpg.htm
> I bought this off ebay and adter receiviing it Im not sure if it is authentic :/ Could you please authenticate it?
> Thanks so much!



can you link to the auction? i suspect it's a Dena wallet and just want to make sure.


----------



## Saddlebred

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> can you link to the auction? i suspect it's a Dena wallet and just want to make sure.



Her you go:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/201070260176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Saddlebred said:


> Her you go:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/201070260176?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



Can you ask the seller to post the price tag? So far it is hard to authenticate.


----------



## Saddlebred

harlem_cutie said:


> Can you ask the seller to post the price tag? So far it is hard to authenticate.



Just asked and will get back to you once  i receive an answer! What put me off was the inside Zipper and there being the Tory Logo and not the long pull tab?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Saddlebred said:


> Just asked and will get back to you once  i receive an answer! What put me off was the inside Zipper and there being the Tory Logo and not the long pull tab?



Exactly! None of the recent wallets have this kind of hardware. I would pass.


----------



## ylsla

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

hi! is this authentic??? 

the stitches for the handles in the front look a little different from the one on tory burch website. thank you!


----------



## CC love

Dear lovely ladies,
This would be my first TB purchase.
Can you please let me know if this is an authentic TB bag?
Your time and effort will be greatly appreciated!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281306963818


----------



## CC love

I really want to purchase this TB Marion saddlebag, but I suspect this is a fake. Am I right?
Please let me know!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261452767656?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hi there! I'd love to get someone's opinion on the two bags this seller is selling:

Item: Tory Burch TB Black Clayton Logo Large Tote/Shopper Leather Purse Authentic
Item no: 161279944866
Seller: musiccitybelle
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161279944866


Item: Authentic Tory Burch TB Black Clayton Logo Tote/Shopper Pebbled Leather Purse
Item no: 151285070376
Seller: musiccitybelle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23394afa28

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ylsla said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> hi! is this authentic???
> 
> the stitches for the handles in the front look a little different from the one on tory burch website. thank you!



all of seller's items looked authentic to me



CC love said:


> Dear lovely ladies,
> This would be my first TB purchase.
> Can you please let me know if this is an authentic TB bag?
> Your time and effort will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281306963818



I do not feel comfortable authenticating anything from the Marion line yet. Sorry.



Belleetbonne said:


> Hi there! I'd love to get someone's opinion on the two bags this seller is selling:
> 
> Item: Tory Burch TB Black Clayton Logo Large Tote/Shopper Leather Purse Authentic
> Item no: 161279944866
> Seller: musiccitybelle
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161279944866
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Tory Burch TB Black Clayton Logo Tote/Shopper Pebbled Leather Purse
> Item no: 151285070376
> Seller: musiccitybelle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...376?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23394afa28
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Both are authentic.


----------



## Belleetbonne

Thank you harlem_cutie! I appreciate your help


----------



## ylsla

Thank you harlem cutie!  if you are not for sure if its authentic or not, is there any other way i can authenticate my purse when i receive it? Thank you


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

CC love said:


> I really want to purchase this TB Marion saddlebag, but I suspect this is a fake. Am I right?
> Please let me know!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261452767656?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I am in no way an authenticator but this seller has 2 negative feedbacks claiming Tory purses were fakes back in May of last year.  And also this listing has been removed from Ebay because the item is no longer available?


----------



## intrigue

Hi there. I just came across this picture and was wondering if Tory Burch ever made this bag and what it may be called? Or the season? TIA!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ylsla said:


> Thank you harlem cutie!  if you are not for sure if its authentic or not, is there any other way i can authenticate my purse when i receive it? Thank you



come back and post when you receive it. Hopefully, toryburchlove can take a look. Also, don't be alarmed if the purse does not match stock photos because stock photos are often very out of date and there are differences in the bags depending on when they were produced such as lining and hardware changes.



intrigue said:


> Hi there. I just came across this picture and was wondering if Tory Burch ever made this bag and what it may be called? Or the season? TIA!
> View attachment 2590592



never seen this before. Can you post a link?


----------



## intrigue

harlem_cutie said:


> come back and post when you receive it. Hopefully, toryburchlove can take a look. Also, don't be alarmed if the purse does not match stock photos because stock photos are often very out of date and there are differences in the bags depending on when they were produced such as lining and hardware changes.
> 
> 
> 
> never seen this before. Can you post a link?



here is the link.

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

intrigue said:


> here is the link.
> 
> Thanks!



Definitely authentic and a rare piece. It might be specific to a boutique. Lining indicates that this might be 2006-2008. I have no idea what line this is from and I'm curious too.


----------



## intrigue

harlem_cutie said:


> Definitely authentic and a rare piece. It might be specific to a boutique. Lining indicates that this might be 2006-2008. I have no idea what line this is from and I'm curious too.



Thank you


----------



## CC love

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I am in no way an authenticator but this seller has 2 negative feedbacks claiming Tory purses were fakes back in May of last year.  And also this listing has been removed from Ebay because the item is no longer available?


Hi, I appreciate your thought!
I did read the seller's feedback history too, and had the same thought running through my head.
However, I did also consider that it was two negative feedback left by the same buyer, while the other 120+ feedbacks were all positive.
That said, I have also been a seller myself, and experienced a horrible time when a buyer of my authentic Chanel bag screamed 'fake' just because she had buyer's remorse and wanted a full refund =/ This also could have happened to this seller..... (let's hope so for me!)

I really like the bag so I've bought the item based on my own instincts, paid through Paypal, so hopefully it will be alright. We'll just have to wait and see. If not, well then, the journey starts to get my money back.... *sigh*


----------



## cfill

Hi, I bought this last week. I'm wondering if anyone can tell whether or not is authentic. Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310934087931?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ylsla

Hi, Harlem_cutie! i received my purse and came back with pictures. 
let me know if you need more pictures of anything to authenticate this purse. or if you can't tell if its authentic or not, can you let anyone who can authenticate this one know about this post? Thank you!.

oh and also isn't it supposed to come with a small compact mirror inside the purse? i didnt get it. I thought all tory burch robinson double zip totes had those.

also the zippers on top of the bag looked a little rusty which i dont know why because  its supposed to be new with tags. 

also i found this random post-it inside the bag that is written in korean, (i'm korean and i dont understand what it means.. the seller was hispanic and i dont know why this is in the bag). 

there is a problem with uploading the picture, so just go to this link please and scroll down!: http://blog.naver.com/nananaisisis

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ylsla said:


> Hi, Harlem_cutie! i received my purse and came back with pictures.
> let me know if you need more pictures of anything to authenticate this purse. or if you can't tell if its authentic or not, can you let anyone who can authenticate this one know about this post? Thank you!.
> 
> oh and also isn't it supposed to come with a small compact mirror inside the purse? i didnt get it. I thought all tory burch robinson double zip totes had those.
> 
> also the zippers on top of the bag looked a little rusty which i dont know why because  its supposed to be new with tags.
> 
> also i found this random post-it inside the bag that is written in korean, (i'm korean and i dont understand what it means.. the seller was hispanic and i dont know why this is in the bag).
> 
> there is a problem with uploading the picture, so just go to this link please and scroll down!: http://blog.naver.com/nananaisisis
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good so far. I will double-check it against my Robinson when I get home. I wonder if it was a return and that's why there was something left in the bag. This would also explain the rusty zipper. Robinsons no longer include a small mirror. They stopped last Spring.

@toryburchlove - can we get your opinion on this? Thank you!


----------



## ilysukixD

Tory Burch Pink Brown Saffiano Leather Robinson Envelope Wallet Organizer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181212616884
Can any identify if this wallet is real or fake??


----------



## harlem_cutie

ilysukixD said:


> Tory Burch Pink Brown Saffiano Leather Robinson Envelope Wallet Organizer
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181212616884
> Can any identify if this wallet is real or fake??



authentic


----------



## kllovell

Can anyone PLEASE authenticate this wallet I just purchased on eBay? I believed it was real but the more I look at the pictures I am beginning to think it is a fake. Thank you so much for anyone's help. Here is the link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/331184304692?txnId=0


----------



## ylsla

Hi, Harlem_cutie. did you get to compare the bag with your robinson tote? how did it go? also , how often does toryburchlove log on?


----------



## ahacel

Hi guys, 
I know the experts in determining the authenticity of bags are here.  Can you help me check if my purchased bag is authentic pls.  
Any help would highly be appreciated.

http://www.catacolle.net/en/2012/10/11/170000.html
http://www.catacolle.net/en/2012/10/11/170000.html

Thanks,
Ahacel


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

ahacel said:


> Hi guys,
> I know the experts in determining the authenticity of bags are here.  Can you help me check if my purchased bag is authentic pls.
> Any help would highly be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.catacolle.net/en/2012/10/11/170000.html
> http://www.catacolle.net/en/2012/10/11/170000.html
> 
> Thanks,
> Ahacel



That's not a place you can buy handbags....do you have a sales link?


----------



## ahacel

AllSaintsAddict said:


> That's not a place you can buy handbags....do you have a sales link?


Hi!
Thanks for the quick reply but those are the pictures sent to me.  I'm purchasing it in Facebook.  Wait I will get some more pictures.


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

All but two of the pictures you have posted are stock photos from Tory Burch which will show an authentic bag. You need to ask the seller for photos of the actual bag! If they won't do this, that is suspicious.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ylsla said:


> Hi, Harlem_cutie. did you get to compare the bag with your robinson tote? how did it go? also , how often does toryburchlove log on?



I did and I still think it's authentic. Fakes have poorly grained saffiano leather that is rough. This is easy to see in well lit photographs. Another easy way to tell is to check the trim by the pockets against the bottom of the bag. The leather grain should be practically identical. See the second pic in the link below for what I mean about poor quality leather. 



ahacel said:


> Hi!
> Thanks for the quick reply but those are the pictures sent to me.  I'm purchasing it in Facebook.  Wait I will get some more pictures.



Second pic indicates a fake.



AllSaintsAddict said:


> All but two of the pictures you have posted are stock photos from Tory Burch which will show an authentic bag. You need to ask the seller for photos of the actual bag! If they won't do this, that is suspicious.



Thank you and I agree with everything you said.


----------



## ahacel

harlem_cutie said:


> I did and I still think it's authentic. Fakes have poorly grained saffiano leather that is rough. This is easy to see in well lit photographs. Another easy way to tell is to check the trim by the pockets against the bottom of the bag. The leather grain should be practically identical. See the second pic in the link below for what I mean about poor quality leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Second pic indicates a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I agree with everything you said.


Hi
Here are the detailed photos of the bag.  Pls kindly help identify if this is authentic or not.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ahacel

Hi @AllSaintsAddict and Harlem_cutie, appreciate any help pls...


----------



## ahacel

AllSaintsAddict said:


> All but two of the pictures you have posted are stock photos from Tory Burch which will show an authentic bag. You need to ask the seller for photos of the actual bag! If they won't do this, that is suspicious.


HI, AllSaintsAddict,  Have posted the photos, pls need you help to check..


----------



## harlem_cutie

ahacel said:


> View attachment 2598290
> View attachment 2598296
> 
> Hi
> Here are the detailed photos of the bag.  Pls kindly help identify if this is authentic or not.
> Thanks in advance!



This is fake. Get a refund asap. The leather quality is really poor as well as the engraving on the hardware.


----------



## ahacel

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake. Get a refund asap. The leather quality is really poor as well as the engraving on the hardware.


Oh that's sad.  The photos were taken night time.  Will it affect the photos? I have compared it with the same saffiano wallet in the store together with the hardwares and zippers and they are the same. Anyway thanks a lot Harlem_cutie.  I guess I really should have it returned.


----------



## Barkley0

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?  I know it's a long shot on eBay; also, seem suspicious that she has 2 available.  However, her feedback is 100% positive.

Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301165175728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

Barkley0 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?  I know it's a long shot on eBay; also, seem suspicious that she has 2 available.  However, her feedback is 100% positive.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301165175728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




authentic. They were recently in the outlet for that price. All of seller's TB items are authentic.


----------



## kllovell

Did anyone get a chance to take a look at the wallet I won an action on eBay? I'm not sure if it's authentic or not because of the zipper hardware. I would greatly appreciate anyone's help in looking at the photos. The seller has sold a few different robinson wallets. Thanks for any help. I am unsure of if the wallets come with the tory burch logo gold hardware inside the wallet for the zipper or the long gold hardware that's why I was concerned. Thanks!!! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=331184304692


----------



## Barkley0

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. They were recently in the outlet for that price. All of seller's TB items are authentic.




Thanks for your time!


----------



## harlem_cutie

kllovell said:


> Did anyone get a chance to take a look at the wallet I won an action on eBay? I'm not sure if it's authentic or not because of the zipper hardware. I would greatly appreciate anyone's help in looking at the photos. The seller has sold a few different robinson wallets. Thanks for any help. I am unsure of if the wallets come with the tory burch logo gold hardware inside the wallet for the zipper or the long gold hardware that's why I was concerned. Thanks!!!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=331184304692
> View attachment 2599255
> View attachment 2599256
> View attachment 2599257
> View attachment 2599258



I thought I responded. Sorry. I'm not sure as to authenticity. The current Rob wallets have the long gold zipper. The problem is that I am not 100% sure this is authentic. I will look at seller's listings again when I get to a PC


----------



## kllovell

Oh my bad you may of and I could of over looked the comments, am very sorry if I did. Thank you so much. I will be looking forward to hearing from you. Thx very much for your time!


----------



## harlem_cutie

kllovell said:


> Oh my bad you may of and I could of over looked the comments, am very sorry if I did. Thank you so much. I will be looking forward to hearing from you. Thx very much for your time!




I looked through their listings again. I am still unsure as to authenticity of the wallets but wallets are usually hard to authenticate. The hardware is correct on all of them but the fakes are so good that you can't really determine authenticity unless it's a poor quality fake. The Robinson Mini they are selling is authentic so it is more than likely all of the wallets are authentic too.


----------



## LoveBargain

sweetsugar said:


> *Mod note: Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


The first shoe on top, i never seen that style before and the tory logo in square??!?? I wouldn't buy it. About reva and other, really hard to say...I am not an expert but I love Tory...when you see and have the brand over time, you just know by looking and touch the products  I will suggest to shop with Tory burch directly to be safe and....time to time they having a really good sale


----------



## LoveBargain

kllovell said:


> Did anyone get a chance to take a look at the wallet I won an action on eBay? I'm not sure if it's authentic or not because of the zipper hardware. I would greatly appreciate anyone's help in looking at the photos. The seller has sold a few different robinson wallets. Thanks for any help. I am unsure of if the wallets come with the tory burch logo gold hardware inside the wallet for the zipper or the long gold hardware that's why I was concerned. Thanks!!!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=331184304692
> View attachment 2599255
> View attachment 2599256
> View attachment 2599257
> View attachment 2599258


It looks fine to me ... I have my Tory ologram wallet I purchased from Bloomi and the logo hardware exactly like that...the tory burch logo stamped on side of the hardware ( i find it sexy  )


----------



## kllovell

Thanks everyone. I got the wallet today and I am comparing it to the small saffiano coin purse I purchased directly from tory burch and it is ALOT different. The one off eBay the black leather is way shiner, it has more of an odor, and also the details on the zipper logos are not the same. The one off eBay doesn't have the small TKK printed on the zipper. Also I noticed the tags are different colors. The tory burch tag is a lighter orange than the eBay tag??? Any thoughts???? Also the eBay seller included a small white bag with the wallet.


----------



## harlem_cutie

kllovell said:


> Thanks everyone. I got the wallet today and I am comparing it to the small saffiano coin purse I purchased directly from tory burch and it is ALOT different. The one off eBay the black leather is way shiner, it has more of an odor, and also the details on the zipper logos are not the same. The one off eBay doesn't have the small TKK printed on the zipper. Also I noticed the tags are different colors. The tory burch tag is a lighter orange than the eBay tag??? Any thoughts???? Also the eBay seller included a small white bag with the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600675
> View attachment 2600670
> View attachment 2600671
> View attachment 2600672
> View attachment 2600674




This is without a doubt fake. If you look at your pics you can see the difference in the leather. This is the same quality as the fake Robinson Dome a few posts above. I also own a ton of wallets and have never ever received a dustbag. Seems that seller is doing a bait and switch.


----------



## kllovell

Oh my god! I knew when I opened it and compared it to the coin purse it wasn't real... UGH! I am so angry. Do you know what to do in a case where the seller listed the item as no returns? Even though it is obviously a
a fake? I am so sorry for all the questions I am just not sure what to do now that it's confirmed! I SO appreciate the help and confirming it's not authentic!


----------



## harlem_cutie

kllovell said:


> Oh my god! I knew when I opened it and compared it to the coin purse it wasn't real... UGH! I am so angry. Do you know what to do in a case where the seller listed the item as no returns? Even though it is obviously a
> a fake? I am so sorry for all the questions I am just not sure what to do now that it's confirmed! I SO appreciate the help and confirming it's not authentic!



contact the seller first, if they refuse, then you can escalate through eBay buyer protection. Just show eBay the pics you posted and they should issue the refund.


----------



## kllovell

Thank You ALL so much. Seriously. This is such an awesome place you guys help so many ladies who are in the rut.. Lol srsly though thank you I'm sure I'll be back again one day. Thanks again &#128150;


----------



## lkahmil

Can anyone help me authenticate this? I am saying a No... this has to be a fake... but I want to be sure.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## intrigue

Hi there, could someone please help authenticate? I believe it may be a Suki Reva clutch? I noticed the lining is an older print and no engraving on the zipper pulls which I've only seen on older styles but want to confirm authenticity and if possible, the season. TIA!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lkahmil said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this? I am saying a No... this has to be a fake... but I want to be sure.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Fake


----------



## harlem_cutie

intrigue said:


> Hi there, could someone please help authenticate? I believe it may be a Suki Reva clutch? I noticed the lining is an older print and no engraving on the zipper pulls which I've only seen on older styles but want to confirm authenticity and if possible, the season. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2601596
> 
> View attachment 2601597
> 
> View attachment 2601598
> 
> View attachment 2601599
> 
> View attachment 2601600
> 
> View attachment 2601601
> 
> View attachment 2601602



Looks like a first season Suki, very likely a sample, press copy or boutique exclusive. 2009-2010? I don't really pay attention to clutches so sorry I couldnt be more specific.

Pardon typos. On my phone and my keyboard is lagging for some reason :/


----------



## intrigue

harlem_cutie said:


> Looks like a first season Suki, very likely a sample, press copy or boutique exclusive. 2009-2010? I don't really pay attention to clutches so sorry I couldnt be more specific.
> 
> Pardon typos. On my phone and my keyboard is lagging for some reason :/




Thank you!


----------



## lkahmil

According to this it says it was a Tory Burch purse... But one can never be too sure... What does everyone here think? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lkahmil

harlem_cutie said:


> Fake


Exactly what I thought! Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## Swiss Girl

Hello. I unfortunatelly can't write a question on a new post. So that's why I write over Reply. I hope someone can help me. Is this a real Tory Burch bag?

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/191154231624?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

Thank you for helping me!


----------



## Ayukoesuma

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this robinson chain bag please?
I never have a tory burch bag so i dont know whether it's fake or not
Thanks  


http://m.ebay.com.au/itm?itemId=171318715633


----------



## CC love

I purchased this Marion bag and just received it today.
It looks absolutely gorgeous and I do believe that it's an authentic bag. However, I am not 100% sure as it's my very first TB bag. 
Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Your time and energy will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## CC love

Two more photos


----------



## LoveBargain

Ayukoesuma said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this robinson chain bag please?
> I never have a tory burch bag so i dont know whether it's fake or not
> Thanks
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm?itemId=171318715633


Well, I don't see anything wrong with the bag  Congratulation! and welcome to Tory family


----------



## LoveBargain

Ayukoesuma said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this robinson chain bag please?
> I never have a tory burch bag so i dont know whether it's fake or not
> Thanks
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm?itemId=171318715633


Its fake. I own the electric purple and purchased direct from toryburch.com I don't recall that they actually wrap the chain in plastic wrap. 
I wouldn't buy it beside price seem off... :/
Good Luck!


----------



## LoveBargain

Swiss Girl said:


> Hello. I unfortunatelly can't write a question on a new post. So that's why I write over Reply. I hope someone can help me. Is this a real Tory Burch bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ch/itm/191154231624?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Thank you for helping me!


Yes!!


----------



## FebbyUtamy

My first TB, authentic this for me ASAP. Thanks before.


----------



## teller2

Hi all! 

Kindly authenticate this Tory Burch Middy Satchel in Black 

thank you!


----------



## teller2

and here are more pics of the bag 







thank you everyone!ü


----------



## harlem_cutie

FebbyUtamy said:


> My first TB, authentic this for me ASAP. Thanks before.



fake



teller2 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Kindly authenticate this Tory Burch Middy Satchel in Black
> 
> thank you!



Not 100% sure. Need daylight pics to confirm but this looks fake to me.


----------



## katherine64

Hi can someone authenticate this Tory Burch Amanda Mini Backpack for me? TIA


----------



## katherine64

More pictures of the backpack





















TQ


----------



## FebbyUtamy

Harlem_cutie can you please tell me the fact that show my bag is fake? I will complain the seller. Thank you very much.


----------



## harlem_cutie

FebbyUtamy said:


> Harlem_cutie can you please tell me the fact that show my bag is fake? I will complain the seller. Thank you very much.




Poor quality leather. Look at this post to see the difference between REAL TB Saffiano leather and a fake. Your bag's leather matches the texture of the fake. http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232-55.html#post26685896


----------



## teller2

hi harlem_cutie
here are more pics of the bag 
kindly identify further if the bag is authentic or not

and one more thing, the lining in the bag's interior is just plain midnight blue. does some tory burch middy satchel bag release this kind of lining. 








thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

teller2 said:


> hi harlem_cutie
> here are more pics of the bag
> kindly identify further if the bag is authentic or not
> 
> and one more thing, the lining in the bag's interior is just plain midnight blue. does some tory burch middy satchel bag release this kind of lining.
> 
> View attachment 2609598
> 
> View attachment 2609599
> 
> View attachment 2609600
> 
> 
> thank you




early Middys had plain blue lining. I still think this is fake. Look at this listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c1a5b78e. If you zoom on the leather you will see that it is smooth whereas the leather on your bag has bubbles.


----------



## FebbyUtamy

Harlem_cutie is there any else that show my bag is fake? I complain it and ask her to show the tag or the bill. Btw, thankyou very much.


----------



## harlem_cutie

FebbyUtamy said:


> Harlem_cutie is there any else that show my bag is fake? I complain it and ask her to show the tag or the bill. Btw, thankyou very much.




Tags and receipts are easily faked. I didn't look at any other details because I'm 100% sure it's fake but since you asked the engraving on the connecting buckles is also poor. I hope you are able to get your money back.


----------



## teller2

thank you very much harlem_cutie.ü


----------



## FebbyUtamy

Harlem_cutie thankyou so much. Surely, im able to have my money back.


----------



## MrsAllen0524

Can someone please authenticate this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221436524246

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

katherine64 said:


> More pictures of the backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TQ




authentic. Be careful on this site though because some of the items listed are fake.


----------



## MrsAllen0524

or this one....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WITH-TA...732?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233a2751cc


----------



## harlem_cutie

MrsAllen0524 said:


> or this one....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WITH-TA...732?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233a2751cc



This and the other one you posted are authentic. I believe Nordstrom has the Robinson Double Zip on sale for the same price. The black one was 25% off as of yesterday.


----------



## MrsAllen0524

Great thanks!


----------



## MrsAllen0524

My only question about it was looking at the ones on Tory Burch, where the handles attach to the actual bag is very flat, some of these almost look puffy where they attach.  Maybe that is just me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

MrsAllen0524 said:


> My only question about it was looking at the ones on Tory Burch, where the handles attach to the actual bag is very flat, some of these almost look puffy where they attach.  Maybe that is just me.



I don't use stock photos for authentication because minor details are changed every season but the pics aren't usually updated right away. It's best to authenticate on a case by case basis esp. if using Ebay since you also have to worry about bait and switch. That said, Robinson bags are the hardest to authenticate because the fakes have gotten really good.


----------



## MrsAllen0524

Should the "made in china" tag be longer or square?  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## russianroulette

Hi ladies! Would someone help me identify whether this bag is authentic or not? It's my first time buying from ebay and I would hate to be ripped off. THANK YOU SO MUCH!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231220297717&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1120


----------



## harlem_cutie

MrsAllen0524 said:


> Should the "made in china" tag be longer or square?  I hope that makes sense.



varies by season. Spring 2014 is square. Not sure about Summer or Fall 2014 though.



russianroulette said:


> Hi ladies! Would someone help me identify whether this bag is authentic or not? It's my first time buying from ebay and I would hate to be ripped off. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231220297717&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1120



need full and clear shots of the front, back and bottom. Need a pic of the side snaps too. This looks fake to me based on leather quality and hardware. This was also fake. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NW0T-Auth-T...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Barkley0

Barkley0 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?  I know it's a long shot on eBay; also, seem suspicious that she has 2 available.  However, her feedback is 100% positive.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301165175728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi!  I bought this off eBay after confirming authenticity here.  Is it correct for it not to have a Tory Burch tag or logo on the inside anywhere? I've looked it over and can't find one.

Also, it has the ever so slightest blemish on the back...about 1/8" light black smudge.  If I cannot wipe it off with water, should I mention it to seller?

Thanks all!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Barkley0 said:


> Hi!  I bought this off eBay after confirming authenticity here.  Is it correct for it not to have a Tory Burch tag or logo on the inside anywhere? I've looked it over and can't find one.
> 
> Also, it has the ever so slightest blemish on the back...about 1/8" light black smudge.  If I cannot wipe it off with water, should I mention it to seller?
> 
> Thanks all!



Did you check in any of the zippered pockets or behind the card slots? There should be a long, skinny translucent "made in china" other than that no TB markings. If the smudge was not in the pics then definitely mention it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

CC love said:


> I purchased this Marion bag and just received it today.
> It looks absolutely gorgeous and I do believe that it's an authentic bag. However, I am not 100% sure as it's my very first TB bag.
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Your time and energy will be greatly appreciated!!



Where did you purchase? Do you have the bag in your possession? Can we see the bottom and a full shot of the interior, if possible? I want to get a feel for the quality of the lining. No real red flags so far but still looking at details.


----------



## dreamofbags

Help!! I just purchased this on eBay and now I'm unsure if authenticity. I've never owned a Tory Burch purse before and wouldn't know for what to look for in a fake. Please help and let me know what you think regarding the authenticity of this bag 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111339425525 










Thanks so much!!


----------



## jbod

can someone please authenticate this bag for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Burch-Kelsey-Perforated-Cut-Out-Leather-Middy-Satchel-Speedy-Bag-/310934838182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4865291ba6

thanks so much! any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## CC love

I purchased this bag outside of Ebay, from a private seller, and had paid with Paypal.
The bag is currently in my possession. Here are the additional photos.
Please let me know what you make of them. Your time and energy would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!! Is my bag authentic? =/
































harlem_cutie said:


> Where did you purchase? Do you have the bag in your possession? Can we see the bottom and a full shot of the interior, if possible? I want to get a feel for the quality of the lining. No real red flags so far but still looking at details.


----------



## Barkley0

harlem_cutie said:


> Did you check in any of the zippered pockets or behind the card slots? There should be a long, skinny translucent "made in china" other than that no TB markings. If the smudge was not in the pics then definitely mention it.



Yes, I did check those places.  In the side seam, it does have the long, skinny translucent tags, but it says "China TBO".  Does that make a difference?  Other than that, no other tb markings, Besides the obvious logo on the front. Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

CC love said:


> I purchased this bag outside of Ebay, from a private seller, and had paid with Paypal.
> The bag is currently in my possession. Here are the additional photos.
> Please let me know what you make of them. Your time and energy would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!! Is my bag authentic? =/



I believe this is fake. I am pm'ing you why so that all of the folks selling fakes won't be alerted.



Barkley0 said:


> Yes, I did check those places.  In the side seam, it does have the long, skinny translucent tags, but it says "China TBO".  Does that make a difference?  Other than that, no other tb markings, Besides the obvious logo on the front. Thank you!



Thanks for confirmation of the label. Your bag was bought at an outlet and the zipperpull was replaced. It is still authentic. Normally "TBO" raises a red flag but I know when this bag was produced as I have the same one in an unreleased color.


----------



## harlem_cutie

dreamofbags said:


> Help!! I just purchased this on eBay and now I'm unsure if authenticity. I've never owned a Tory Burch purse before and wouldn't know for what to look for in a fake. Please help and let me know what you think regarding the authenticity of this bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111339425525
> Thanks so much!!



authentic and a super deal!



jbod said:


> can someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4865291ba6
> 
> thanks so much! any help is greatly appreciated



authentic.


----------



## jbod

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic and a super deal!
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.


harlem_cutie, thank you so much! considering my first TB purchase )


----------



## dreamofbags

Thanks so much harlem_cutie - really appreciate your help!!!!!


----------



## Barkley0

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for confirmation of the label. Your bag was bought at an outlet and the zipperpull was replaced. It is still authentic. Normally "TBO" raises a red flag but I know when this bag was produced as I have the same one in an unreleased color.



Thanks again, Harlem_cutie.  My first TB!!  eBay or the like is the only way I can buy one, and I never would if there weren't nice people on boards like this to help authenticate!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Always glad to help all  @Barkley0 I use my Kipp crossbody all the time. It's the perfect size and the leather wears well. I have Seafoam Green which was only released as a sample. Enjoy


----------



## harlem_cutie

Hi All,

I figured with the amount of TB fakes on eBay that I post some of the good sellers. I am not affiliated with any of  these sellers but I or someone I know has purchased Tory Burch items  from them. Some people have better feedback than others so always check  feedback.

*kimma323* -  http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Hand...PageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_ssn=kimma323&_sop=10

*sonyafire* - http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=50&_ssn=sonyafire&_sop=10

*sei777* - http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=50&_ssn=sei777&_sop=10

*ricedown* - http://www.ebay.com/sch/ricedown/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1

*mrwubinsky* - http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=mrwubinsky&_sop=10

*customflyreel* for shoes - http://www.ebay.com/sch/customflyreel/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc

*fshionguru*  (prices are usually at retail or higher) -  http://www.ebay.com/sch/customflyreel/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc

*fashionpro2010* - http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=200&_ssn=fashionpro2010&_sop=10

*msher24* - http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Handbags-Bags-/169291/m.html?_ssn=msher24&_sop=10

**oceansunrise**  -  http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item...S_CSA_WH_Handbags&_ssn=*oceansunrise*&_sop=10

What are some of your favorite TB sellers?


----------



## toryburchlove

ohho said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am new for TB and would love to buy Robinson Mini Double Zip Tote on EBay because TB website the price still too expensive, Can anyone authenticate these 2 bags for me?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338d41d19e
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338d4155d2
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hi, 

this Robinson mini double zip bag is fake. the leather is poor Saffiano leather ,shinely, when you zoom on, take a closer up view , u can see lots shine bubble pot. 

this seller list tb items  lot lower price, many tory burch bag is  fake  special Robinson collections. be carefully buy from this seller. hope it is not too late. 
fake as well :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...ANO-LEATHER-SMALL-DOME-SATCHEL-/221437654125?


Fake --TORY BURCH ROBINSON DOUBLE ZIP MINI NAVY  
2, 3 picture u can see the leather close up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...-MINI-NAVY-LEATHER-HANDBAG-475-/321405689258?

Fake , AMANDA CLUTCH BLACK LEATHER CROSSBODY HANDBAG

plastics peddle leather. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BURCH-AMANDA-CLUTCH-BLACK-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-HANDBAG-/321401337745?


----------



## toryburchlove

FebbyUtamy said:


> My first TB, authentic this for me ASAP. Thanks before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607084
> View attachment 2607085
> View attachment 2607087
> View attachment 2607089
> View attachment 2607090
> View attachment 2607091
> View attachment 2607094
> View attachment 2607097
> View attachment 2607098


hope u get the money back, this bag is very fake, agree with harlem_cutie


----------



## toryburchlove

CC love said:


> Two more photos


Which seller you bought it from? it looks nice.

did you buy from the UK seller? the UK sellers has mult- account . They used to suspension last year. This year come out again with different eBay ID.


----------



## toryburchlove

russianroulette said:


> Hi ladies! Would someone help me identify whether this bag is authentic or not? It's my first time buying from ebay and I would hate to be ripped off. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231220297717&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1120


This bag is fake to me , give way from the leather.


----------



## toryburchlove

I just point few listing that  easy mislead and confuse us. 

 FAKE Robinson collection bag from "Top seller"--easygoods09
1--  it is positive fake and  sell $359, Check #6 picture u can see that is fake signature leather.

www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-TORY-BURC...l-Crossbody-Bag-Blue-W-Dustbag-/351062986222?

other fake one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-TO...rossbody-Bag-Luggage-W-Dustbag-/390839502833?

Real one :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Small-Dome-Satchel-Handbag-Tan-/181367836036?

real saffiano leather

http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-TORY-BU...el-Crossbody-Shoulder-bag-Purse/360932172338?
this site list mixed real and fake items. Their Amanda clutch black and blue  is fake . 
a plasticity  peddle leather fake Amanda clutch sell $310. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-TO...rossbody-Bag-Turq-350-Gorgeous-/351070294615?


----------



## harlem_cutie

toryburchlove said:


> I just point few listing that  easy mislead and confuse us.
> 
> FAKE Robinson collection bag from "Top seller"--easygoods09
> 1--  it is positive fake and  sell $359, Check #6 picture u can see that is fake signature leather.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-TO...l-Crossbody-Bag-Blue-W-Dustbag-/351062986222?
> 
> other fake one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-TO...rossbody-Bag-Luggage-W-Dustbag-/390839502833?
> 
> Real one :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Small-Dome-Satchel-Handbag-Tan-/181367836036?
> 
> real saffiano leather
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-TORY-BU...el-Crossbody-Shoulder-bag-Purse/360932172338?
> this site list mixed real and fake items. Their Amanda clutch black and blue  is fake .
> a plasticity  peddle leather fake Amanda clutch sell $310.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-TO...rossbody-Bag-Turq-350-Gorgeous-/351070294615?




welcome back  

FYI - seller was formerly known as bing_bing09. We have gotten a lot of inquiries in this thread about their goods so buyer beware.


----------



## harlem_cutie

toryburchlove said:


> Which seller you bought it from? it looks nice.
> 
> did you buy from the UK seller? the UK sellers has mult- account . They used to suspension last year. This year come out again with different eBay ID.




seller is *zach1997* who was previously busted for selling fakes - http://www.ebay.com/sch/zach1997/m.html.


----------



## gupimuppet

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111355306029?nav=SEARCH

Can anyone authenticate this please? Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

gupimuppet said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111355306029?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this please? Thanks!




fake. Incorrect lining, hardware and emblem.


----------



## Lilous

Hi, Could anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Kitty peep-toe pumps, please?  I bought them but I'm afraid they're fake... Thank you in advance. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-patent-leather-ballerina-shoes-700015.shtml


----------



## gupimuppet

harlem_cutie said:


> fake. Incorrect lining, hardware and emblem.



Bummer. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## michellelimmy9

Hi harlem! Can you help me authenticate this flats?
Item name:tory burch pink flats
Item number:141182989041
	

		
			
		

		
	







Seller:best_vendor

Thank you!! Xo


----------



## harlem_cutie

michellelimmy9 said:


> Hi harlem! Can you help me authenticate this flats?
> Item name:tory burch pink flats
> Item number:141182989041
> Seller:best_vendor
> 
> Thank you!! Xo



authentic


----------



## brauny12

Harlem Cutie can you authenticate this Tory Burch Amanda Middy??? I just bought off ebay.  Has a made in china tag on the inside and seller has awesome ratings....she said she purchases in bulk from dept store liquidation and has a 14 day no hassle return policy.  Thanks so very much for your time 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301169305829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301169305829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

brauny12 said:


> Harlem Cutie can you authenticate this Tory Burch Amanda Middy??? I just bought off ebay.  Has a made in china tag on the inside and seller has awesome ratings....she said she purchases in bulk from dept store liquidation and has a 14 day no hassle return policy.  Thanks so very much for your time
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301169305829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301169305829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649




nothing is raising red flags in her pics although I wish she had more pics in natural light. Please come back and post pics of the bag when you receive it.


----------



## brauny12

Thanks so much for your time, Harlem cutie!!! I received the purse last night, pics to be attached shortly ---  Let me know if you need more or if these are sufficient.


----------



## brauny12

Here are a few pics for you Harlem Cutie!


----------



## brauny12

Couple more! smells like leather and feels like leather also.  I have had my share of fakes and this one seems to be authentic but let me know your thoughts as this is my first TB purchase  Thanks so much, really appreciate it!


----------



## brauny12

Last pics, just incase you needed these angles


----------



## harlem_cutie

brauny12 said:


> Last pics, just incase you needed these angles



Thank you for all of the pics.These helped tremendously. Her pics made the leather look plasticky but your pics confirm that this is in fact pebbled leather. I'm pretty sure this is authentic but I want to get a second opinion as it looks like the specs of the Middy changed slightly last season. I should have an answer for you by tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lilous said:


> Hi, Could anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Kitty peep-toe pumps, please?  I bought them but I'm afraid they're fake... Thank you in advance.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-patent-leather-ballerina-shoes-700015.shtml



If you received these, please let me know where the size info is.


----------



## brauny12

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for all of the pics.These helped tremendously. Her pics made the leather look plasticky but your pics confirm that this is in fact pebbled leather. I'm pretty sure this is authentic but I want to get a second opinion as it looks like the specs of the Middy changed slightly last season. I should have an answer for you by tonight or tomorrow.


Thanks a million Harlem Cutie.  Greatly appreciate your time and effort on this.


----------



## harlem_cutie

brauny12 said:


> Thanks a million Harlem Cutie.  Greatly appreciate your time and effort on this.



I was able to get a second opinion. The lining was throwing both of us off but the bag is authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## brauny12

Awesome!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Jill72

hi
i think i know the answer, but can someone help me authenticate this one?


----------



## Jill72

Jill72 said:


> hi
> i think i know the answer, but can someone help me authenticate this one?


I don't know why only one pict uploaded


----------



## Jill72

Jill72 said:


> I don't know why only one pict uploaded



ok...let me try again.  here is a link to the auction

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181413741351?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ohho

Hi harlem cutie, please authenticate this bag, Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251535319707


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jill72 said:


> ok...let me try again.  here is a link to the auction
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181413741351?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



these bags are pretty hard to authenticate because the fakes are really convincing. That said, I'm 99% sure this is fake. The poor engraving on the hardware gives it away plus I don't think this style came in this color.



ohho said:


> Hi harlem cutie, please authenticate this bag, Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251535319707



looks authentic to me. 

Hi all - please note that I will have limited internet access for the next two weeks as I will be on the road and working. Hope you all have a great holiday weekend


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

Hi tory burch experts,
can you please take a look at this one for me?

item: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double zip tote Pin NEW CARNIVAL Tory burch Handbag
item nmbr:  151304749338
seller:  sei777
link:  http://www.katespade.com/sedgewick-...ar_PXRU4401_color=708&dwvar_PXRU4401_size=UNS

thanks


----------



## mktblover

Hi can someone please authenticate these bags? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ed3e19ea

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ed3d9b8d

The prices seem "too good to be true", but it would be great to get one of these at a steal.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Thanks harlem!!
How about this one?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lil*miz*vixen said:


> Hi tory burch experts,
> can you please take a look at this one for me?
> 
> item: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double zip tote Pin NEW CARNIVAL Tory burch Handbag
> item nmbr:  151304749338
> seller:  sei777
> link:  http://www.katespade.com/sedgewick-...ar_PXRU4401_color=708&dwvar_PXRU4401_size=UNS
> 
> thanks



this is a KS link but I vetted sei777 a few posts up so I don't think you need to worry.



mktblover said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate these bags?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ed3e19ea
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ed3d9b8d
> 
> The prices seem "too good to be true", but it would be great to get one of these at a steal.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



these are mostly stock photos so unable to authenticate.



michellelimmy9 said:


> Thanks harlem!!
> How about this one?
> View attachment 2627590
> View attachment 2627591
> View attachment 2627593
> View attachment 2627594
> View attachment 2627595


----------



## ilovemeowmix

Hello experts! 
I have already bought this but I'm not sure if it's actually authentic. Please help me out! Thank you in advance. 


item: NWT Tory Burch chocolate brown card case.
seller: sophia_and_co
style number:  41129048
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...B%2FPGqoyl7MkqJtN%2BE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I guess my main concern is that the color doesn't look so chocolate brown, but more of the color luggage.
Also, the stitching on the is a bit worrisome. But that might be just me.


----------



## melland

i've never purchased anything tory through an ebay-like site so i'm a bit nervous to take the jump. any expert opinions on this thea?
item1.tradesy.com/r/3c72debb918c8591c7fac17e0f903e3d271636cde1995e90a954e718d5f0b91c/720/960/bags/tory-burch/totes/tory-burch-tote-bag-browns-927850.jpg
item1.tradesy.com/r/b193a0491a5ecccc38b0740e551f6cb4/720/960/bags/tory-burch/totes/tory-burch-tote-bag-browns-927850.jpg
item1.tradesy.com/r/6cc987faa66352016334ad15b5b09628ccf44213f9baa2697080c34c61b835f5/720/960/bags/tory-burch/totes/tory-burch-tote-bag-browns-927850.jpg
item1.tradesy.com/r/f189bab0aea6fcebe1ba6c1f4272a6521d4554bb5bf0b8401afed1996af9e497/720/960/bags/tory-burch/totes/tory-burch-tote-bag-browns-927850.jpg


----------



## summer1112

hi expert, please help to verity this tory burch bombe tote 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-w...e-in-Luggage-Dust-bag-included-/161292299461?

item number : 161292299461

Thank you for millions.


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

harlem_cutie said:


> this is a KS link but I vetted sei777 a few posts up so I don't think you need to worry.



Hehe oops  Thank you harlem cutie!


----------



## Swiss Girl

Hello Tory Burch Fans

I would like to buy this bag. The price seems to good to be true. Is it a real or a fake Bag?

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/171337233559?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thank you so much for helping me!

Kind regards
Anja


----------



## toryburchlove

Swiss Girl said:


> Hello Tory Burch Fans
> 
> I would like to buy this bag. The price seems to good to be true. Is it a real or a fake Bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ch/itm/171337233559?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me!
> 
> Kind regards
> Anja


Hi Swiss girl

No this is not real.  Priscilla collections made very  a high quality Italy  leather.it can see through from pictures . But unfortunately the bag from  this  seller is poor leather , it is copy.the color to compare real, it has different as well if u have chance  find a real one. I have same type real bag before and I did compare with copy  before carefully , the fake copy one used to sell the " bestgood" top seller.so learned different the real and fake. Now when I see those picture I can positive  is fake. 
Included the black one sell in  the seller store . both is fake.

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/AUTH-Tory-Bu...tchel-Tote-Crossbody-Bag-Black-/171337306073?


----------



## minami

Could someone help to authenticate this Thea satchel please? thanks so much!


----------



## Swiss Girl

toryburchlove said:


> Hi Swiss girl
> 
> No this is not real.  Priscilla collections made very  a high quality Italy  leather.it can see through from pictures . But unfortunately the bag from  this  seller is poor leather , it is copy.the color to compare real, it has different as well if u have chance  find a real one. I have same type real bag before and I did compare with copy  before carefully , the fake copy one used to sell the " bestgood" top seller.so learned different the real and fake. Now when I see those picture I can positive  is fake.
> Included the black one sell in  the seller store . both is fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ch/itm/AUTH-Tory-Bu...tchel-Tote-Crossbody-Bag-Black-/171337306073?


 
Thank you for your answer.


----------



## LoveBargain

minami said:


> Could someone help to authenticate this Thea satchel please? thanks so much!


Oh Myyyyyyyy......So prettyyyyyyyyyyy  It's real...looks fine to me.


----------



## minami

LoveBargain said:


> Oh Myyyyyyyy......So prettyyyyyyyyyyy  It's real...looks fine to me.



Thank you!! It doesn't have feet though? Is that normal? Hehe


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LoveBargain

michellelimmy9 said:


> Thanks harlem!!
> How about this one?
> View attachment 2627590
> View attachment 2627591
> View attachment 2627593
> View attachment 2627594
> View attachment 2627595


----------



## LoveBargain

summer1112 said:


> hi expert, please help to verity this tory burch bombe tote
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-w...e-in-Luggage-Dust-bag-included-/161292299461?
> 
> item number : 161292299461
> 
> Thank you for millions.


it looks fake.....priscilla i know have a better quality leather than that....


----------



## ohho

Hi, 
Please authentic these 2 bags for me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151308361842

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181363728241


----------



## czltqs

Hi,

My wife bought a Tory Burch Thea Crossbody Chain bag from a friend in Hong Kong.
We are not sure if its authentic even though it looks and smell like real thing and finishing is top notch.
Can anyone verify for us? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toryaddict

Hi, 


Can someone please authenticate this TB logo flap cross body bag for me? Looks pretty real except the inner lining is black whereas everything else I've seen has the beige inner lining. I asked the seller about it and was told that the beige lining was on the older bags and that the new ones have the black lining? Thank you so much!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Luxeaq

Hi, 
Could someone please authenticate this wallet? I can't seem to find any pictures of non-crosshatched leather metallic wallets to compare it to.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Toryaddict said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this TB logo flap cross body bag for me? Looks pretty real except the inner lining is black whereas everything else I've seen has the beige inner lining. I asked the seller about it and was told that the beige lining was on the older bags and that the new ones have the black lining? Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I can not authenticate one way or the other but I own this bag and bought it full price from Neiman Marcus about 2 weeks ago and mine has black lining.


----------



## toryburchlove

LoveBargain said:


> Oh Myyyyyyyy......So prettyyyyyyyyyyy  It's real...looks fine to me.


actually this fake positively


----------



## toryburchlove

LoveBargain said:


> it looks fake.....priscilla i know have a better quality leather than that....


this is not priscilla bag , it is for bombe tote.


----------



## toryburchlove

minami said:


> Could someone help to authenticate this Thea satchel please? thanks so much!


Tory Burch items from this seller  is risky , most is  fake to me . this Thea satchel is not real to me positively . it is plasticity  peddle leather  . other item sell from this seller Robinson middy satchel is a counterfeit as well.  

pimpmymobile seller 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...rtment-Satchel-Bag-Handbag-495-/251541143758?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...el-Bag-Handbag-Purse-Black-495-/251541142689?


----------



## toryburchlove

summer1112 said:


> hi expert, please help to verity this tory burch bombe tote
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-w...e-in-Luggage-Dust-bag-included-/161292299461?
> 
> item number : 161292299461
> 
> Thank you for millions.


Leather looks  great,  real Italian leather. not that kind  copy can make such high quality leather . Bombe could has different version. To me this is authentic. You might ask  harlem_cutie opinion.


----------



## Toryaddict

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I can not authenticate one way or the other but I own this bag and bought it full price from Neiman Marcus about 2 weeks ago and mine has black lining.


Thanks ALPurseFanatic! Which Neiman Marcus was this? I called a couple and none of them have the one with the inner black lining, only the ivory/beige one.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Toryaddict said:


> Thanks ALPurseFanatic! Which Neiman Marcus was this? I called a couple and none of them have the one with the inner black lining, only the ivory/beige one.




Dallas North Park


----------



## SCspeechie

Can someone tell me if this is real?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121350837207?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Dallas North Park




I was totally wrong - my lining is off white.  The leather goes down pretty deep into the bag so I missed this lining until I double checked at home... I'm going to edit my other post.  Sorry for my confusion....


----------



## Toryaddict

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I was totally wrong - my lining is off white.  The leather goes down pretty deep into the bag so I missed this lining until I double checked at home... I'm going to edit my other post.  Sorry for my confusion....


Oh thank you for clarifying! I called Dallas North Park and the lady there told me she's never seen one with the black lining. I can only determine based on this that the one with the black lining is a fake


----------



## Arlene619

I don't know how to authenticate but here is my logo clutch I just bought today


----------



## harlem_cutie

SCspeechie said:


> Can someone tell me if this is real?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121350837207?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



mrwubinsky has been vetted. They take terrible pics but all of their items are authentic



Arlene619 said:


> I don't know how to authenticate but here is my logo clutch I just bought today



link to where you bought it from and need good, clear shots of all hardware.


----------



## ayogg

-


----------



## Love0ev

Hello there! I found bought Tory Burch bag on eBay, and I'm wondering if it is real. 

I felt the textile of this bag is not same textile of real bags.

if it is not real, I will return this bag.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Love0ev said:


> Hello there! I found bought Tory Burch bag on eBay, and I'm wondering if it is real.
> 
> I felt the textile of this bag is not same textile of real bags.
> 
> if it is not real, I will return this bag.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!




it's fake, sorry. Link to the auction so that others can be warned. Thank you.


----------



## Love0ev

harlem_cutie said:


> it's fake, sorry. Link to the auction so that others can be warned. Thank you.


Thank you so much 

I bought this bag in ebay.

The seller's ID is kozlik03, and she got lots of positive responses

So, I believed her and bought that.

Be careful this seller!!

And Thank you so much


----------



## harlem_cutie

Love0ev said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> I bought this bag in ebay.
> 
> The seller's ID is kozlik03, and she got lots of positive responses
> 
> So, I believed her and bought that.
> 
> Be careful this seller!!
> 
> And Thank you so much



I am double-checking and the bag is definitely fake. Not sure if you bought this one but this is definitely fake - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...407?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418185000f

wrong leather. Do the side snaps have engraving? Just curious. 

I hope you are able to get your money back asap. This seller has real items available as well. ***edit *** on second thought, they're willfully deceiving buyers because their listing history has a whole bunch of fake wallets.


----------



## bazooka

Is this Tory Burch Robinson Continental Wallet authentic? http://goo.gl/Eio6gV
Thank you


----------



## toryburchlove

Love0ev said:


> Hello there! I found bought Tory Burch bag on eBay, and I'm wondering if it is real.
> 
> I felt the textile of this bag is not same textile of real bags.
> 
> if it is not real, I will return this bag.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Love0ev
Yes it is fake.
This seller has one negative feedback  wrote this item fake. 
seller claim " authentic". unfortunately this fake bag sold 5 and the seller re-list and sold other 3 items now ,  it would have continue Victims . Love0ev please have the item report to ebay and feedback to warn other buyer. this bag is absolutely fake and seller keep to sell bulk.


----------



## toryburchlove

bazooka said:


> Is this Tory Burch Robinson Continental Wallet authentic? http://goo.gl/Eio6gV
> Thank you


this wallet is fake. it is a  poor quality leather  copy.


----------



## ina43

Help, please authenticate this TB stacked billy baby bag. The outer and inner zippers are YKK.


----------



## bazooka

bazooka said:


> Is this Tory Burch Robinson Continental Wallet authentic? http://goo.gl/Eio6gV
> Thank you





toryburchlove said:


> this wallet is fake. it is a  poor quality leather  copy.



Wow I was about to buy it. Thank you so much!


----------



## summer1112

Thank you toryburchlove.
harlem_cutie can I know your opinion? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-w...te-in-Luggage-Dust-bag-included/161323658819?

Bombe tote in luggage


----------



## harlem_cutie

ina43 said:


> Help, please authenticate this TB stacked billy baby bag. The outer and inner zippers are YKK.



not enough pics to authenticate. Need to see tag. Also, please link to auction.



summer1112 said:


> Thank you toryburchlove.
> harlem_cutie can I know your opinion?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-w...te-in-Luggage-Dust-bag-included/161323658819?
> 
> Bombe tote in luggage



authentic


----------



## ina43

harlem_cutie said:


> not enough pics to authenticate. Need to see tag. Also, please link to auction.



No link to site as this was a gift. Just want to check if authentic as I've read that only interior zips should have YKK. But all the zips pictured (outer) have YKK. 

I couldn't attach individual pics. Hope you can help.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ina43 said:


> No link to site as this was a gift. Just want to check if authentic as I've read that only interior zips should have YKK. But all the zips pictured (outer) have YKK.
> 
> I couldn't attach individual pics. Hope you can help.



YKK on zipperpulls really doesn't matter. TB is inconsistent with how they source their zippers. Does your bag have feet? So far, this looks authentic to me.


----------



## ina43

harlem_cutie said:


> YKK on zipperpulls really doesn't matter. TB is inconsistent with how they source their zippers. Does your bag have feet? So far, this looks authentic to me.



See bottom of bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

ina43 said:


> See bottom of bag




Thank you. This looks good to me. I have the exact same bag but mine is the original version so some details are slightly different. As long as all of the trim is navy and not black then I'm 99% sure it's authentic. You should also have a changing pad.

I can't be sure 100% because nylon bags are pretty easy to fake.


----------



## ina43

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you. This looks good to me. I have the exact same bag but mine is the original version so some details are slightly different. As long as all of the trim is navy and not black then I'm 99% sure it's authentic. You should also have a changing pad.
> 
> I can't be sure 100% because nylon bags are pretty easy to fake.


Thanks so much for your help


----------



## redheadedbeauty

Please help me authenticate this TB clutch. TIA


----------



## Ttoorryy

I bought TB suki reva clutch in ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32111863478...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

The seller has  their website (http://www.thesavvyschuh.com)
And they sure they sell 100% authentic materials.
However, i find that the tiny narrow tag inside my bag pocket is only shown as "tbo china".

Seller sent me the receipt when they had bought bag in the mall, and there was same serial number with my main tag barcode.

Please somebody tell me My bag is authentic??


----------



## Sarame

Hello,

Can somebody please help me to authenticate this bag? I just bought it on ebay, but I'm afraid its fake  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...75-/251554738293?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

Seller: pimpmymobile

The seller says is 100% authentic. The bad part, seller does not offer returns.. I should've researched before..

Thank you so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

redheadedbeauty said:


> Please help me authenticate this TB clutch. TIA



can you post the link to the auction or seller?



Ttoorryy said:


> I bought TB suki reva clutch in ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32111863478...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> The seller has  their website (http://www.thesavvyschuh.com)
> And they sure they sell 100% authentic materials.
> However, i find that the tiny narrow tag inside my bag pocket is only shown as "tbo china".
> 
> Seller sent me the receipt when they had bought bag in the mall, and there was same serial number with my main tag barcode.
> 
> Please somebody tell me My bag is authentic??



post pics of the actual bag received. Seller seems legit.



Sarame said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can somebody please help me to authenticate this bag? I just bought it on ebay, but I'm afraid its fake
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...75-/251554738293?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
> 
> Seller: pimpmymobile
> 
> The seller says is 100% authentic. The bad part, seller does not offer returns.. I should've researched before..
> 
> Thank you so much!



search this thread. toryburchlove said the seller was selling fakes a few posts back. eBay has a money back guarantee that protects you from counterfeit items. If they refuse to refund then open up a claim.


----------



## mishmash07

Need help authenticating a Mini Ella Tote in French Navy. I bought it online and when I received it it looked and felt fine...then I checked the official website and it shows the lining to be the same color as the bag.

The photos with and without flash doesn't show the real color it has in real life. the exterior looks pretty much like the photos on the official website. It's just the lining that is bugging me. I read in one of the post that some new bags have this canvas lining but that was in reference to another model. 

I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that this is a fake.

Feeling a little bummed out and wish I had just gone to the store to buy one instead.


----------



## mishmash07

to add to my above post, i found this tag inside the bag.


----------



## redheadedbeauty

*


----------



## redheadedbeauty

harlem_cutie said:


> can you post the link to the auction or seller?




Thank you for taking your time!
Here is the link to the auction listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271518791483?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

mishmash07 said:


> to add to my above post, i found this tag inside the bag.



does your bag have side snaps? If so, can we see pics. Where did you purchase?



redheadedbeauty said:


> Thank you for taking your time!
> Here is the link to the auction listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271518791483?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Nothing is raising any red flags and the seller's metallic Reva clutch is authentic. I've never seen one of these in person so that's why I'm a little hesitant about authenticating.


----------



## justangiep

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/S6sAAOxyF0pTjUu-/$_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/sV4AAMXQuCdTjUvK/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/QioAAOxyzpdTjUvX/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

bought on a whim......and now thinking it's fake......


----------



## mishmash07

harlem_cutie said:


> does your bag have side snaps? If so, can we see pics. Where did you purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is raising any red flags and the seller's metallic Reva clutch is authentic. I've never seen one of these in person so that's why I'm a little hesitant about authenticating.


Yes it does have side snaps, my bag has no feet too. 

I bought it from here


----------



## harlem_cutie

mishmash07 said:


> Yes it does have side snaps, my bag has no feet too.
> 
> I bought it from here




I'm sorry but as you suspected this is fake. The side snaps are a dead giveaway.


----------



## mishmash07

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm sorry but as you suspected this is fake. The side snaps are a dead giveaway.


Thanks for your time 

I googled for images of the side snaps and found this 
gogirlcafe.jennyo.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/DSCN5655.jpg

This is the only image that I can find, is this what the snaps are suppose to look like?


----------



## caarennn

Hi could you please help me authenticate this TB double zip, bought it from my friend also comes with tags and paperbag but i'm still not sure it's 100% authentic. a little bit dent because it's empty inside.



















Thank you so much


----------



## justangiep




----------



## justangiep

any help with these being Authentic?

Item Name:  Tory Burch Amanda Hobo and Wallet Strawberry
Item Number:  301211453651 
Seller ID:  bmw242424
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301211453651?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Item Name:  Tory Burch Amanda Black
Item Number:  151324825945
Seller ID:  marco_guill 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151324825945?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name:  Tory Burch Amanda Middy
Item Number:  141315455315
Seller ID:  justbrookie85
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141315455315?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name:  Tory Burch Red Leather Satchel
Item Number:  261476640339 
Seller ID:  boutique_of_joy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261476640339?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## redheadedbeauty

harlem_cutie said:


> Nothing is raising any red flags and the seller's metallic Reva clutch is authentic. I've never seen one of these in person so that's why I'm a little hesitant about authenticating.




Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

caarennn said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this TB double zip, bought it from my friend also comes with tags and paperbag but i'm still not sure it's 100% authentic. a little bit dent because it's empty inside.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



this looks good. I have this bag ta home so I will double-check for you.



justangiep said:


>



looks like a Nico. I don't think these were faked in the metallic color. Need pics in daylight but the silhouette looks good.



justangiep said:


> any help with these being Authentic?
> 
> Item Name:  Tory Burch Amanda Hobo and Wallet Strawberry
> Item Number:  301211453651
> Seller ID:  bmw242424
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301211453651?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Item Name:  Tory Burch Amanda Black
> Item Number:  151324825945
> Seller ID:  marco_guill
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151324825945?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name:  Tory Burch Amanda Middy
> Item Number:  141315455315
> Seller ID:  justbrookie85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141315455315?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name:  Tory Burch Red Leather Satchel
> Item Number:  261476640339
> Seller ID:  boutique_of_joy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261476640339?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



thank you for following the requested format. 

The first three are definitely authentic. No clue about the last one. I don't recall seeing this style. Doesn't mean that it is fake though.


----------



## justangiep

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks good. I have this bag ta home so I will double-check for you.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a Nico. I don't think these were faked in the metallic color. Need pics in daylight but the silhouette looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for following the requested format.
> 
> The first three are definitely authentic. No clue about the last one. I don't recall seeing this style. Doesn't mean that it is fake though.


thank you =)  I'm NEW but learning.  My TB addiction is quite bad.


----------



## harlem_cutie

mishmash07 said:


> Thanks for your time
> 
> I googled for images of the side snaps and found this
> gogirlcafe.jennyo.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/DSCN5655.jpg
> 
> This is the only image that I can find, is this what the snaps are suppose to look like?



these snaps are also incorrect. 



caarennn said:


> Hi could you please help me authenticate this TB double zip, bought it from my friend also comes with tags and paperbag but i'm still not sure it's 100% authentic. a little bit dent because it's empty inside.
> 
> Thank you so much



I double-checked your bag against my New Carnival tote and except for different production codes on the "made in China" label all other details are identical so I believe this is authentic.


----------



## caarennn

Thank you so much harlem_cutie  x


----------



## justangiep

Authentic?  Harlem_Cutie, you had said yes  ..... but now that I have it in my hands, I'm just not sure.


----------



## harlem_cutie

justangiep said:


> Authentic?  Harlem_Cutie, you had said yes  ..... but now that I have it in my hands, I'm just not sure.



It's definitely authentic. You have an older version of the Nico, likely first season. You can tell by the lining and orange "Made in" tag. Your bag is from the same production season as this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...597?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3e21fe3d


----------



## justangiep

harlem_cutie said:


> It's definitely authentic. You have an older version of the Nico, likely first season. You can tell by the lining and orange "Made in" tag. Your bag is from the same production season as this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...597?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3e21fe3d



Awesome!  Thanks so very much for the good news!!!!


----------



## coachrose

Item Name: TORY BURCH CAMILLA PINK BEIGE PRISCILLA SATCHEL HANDBAG SHOULDER CRYSTAL STUDS 
Item Number:  310965292776
Seller ID:  rodeo-drive-deals
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310965292776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I cannot find any information online on this bag.  Can someone authenticate for me please?  TIA, I did purchase this bag.


----------



## justangiep

coachrose said:


> Item Name: TORY BURCH CAMILLA PINK BEIGE PRISCILLA SATCHEL HANDBAG SHOULDER CRYSTAL STUDS
> Item Number:  310965292776
> Seller ID:  rodeo-drive-deals
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310965292776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I cannot find any information online on this bag.  Can someone authenticate for me please?  TIA, I did purchase this bag.



I can't help with authenticity but I had my eye on that one too!  What's it like in person?  And I hope it's Authentic so it's so gorgeous and unique!!


----------



## coachrose

justangiep said:


> I can't help with authenticity but I had my eye on that one too!  What's it like in person?  And I hope it's Authentic so it's so gorgeous and unique!!


It is gorgeous, one of the most beautiful bags I have, I just hope that it's authentic.  I have been searching the web for days and could not find any information on this bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

coachrose said:


> Item Name: TORY BURCH CAMILLA PINK BEIGE PRISCILLA SATCHEL HANDBAG SHOULDER CRYSTAL STUDS
> Item Number:  310965292776
> Seller ID:  rodeo-drive-deals
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310965292776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I cannot find any information online on this bag.  Can someone authenticate for me please?  TIA, I did purchase this bag.



I have never seen this either. Aside from the lining, there is no indication that this is a TB bag. All of the signature hardware is missing - no engraving, rivets, screws, nothing. The fob should also be embossed with the Tory emblem. Please ask the seller to provide a close up of all hardware especially the fob and zipperpull on back of the bag.


----------



## coachrose

Here are the zippers and the front flap pocket latch with the Tory signature.  This is listed as Tory Burch Priscilla, Camilla Pink on the tag in the bag pocket.


----------



## harlem_cutie

coachrose said:


> Here are the zippers and the front flap pocket latch with the Tory signature.  This is listed as Tory Burch Priscilla, Camilla Pink on the tag in the bag pocket.




authentic. All hardware looks good. This is likely a boutique exclusive which is why it isn't easily found. Enjoy!


----------



## coachrose

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. All hardware looks good. This is likely a boutique exclusive which is why it isn't easily found. Enjoy!


Thank you very much harlem_cutie for you help on figuring this out.  I will enjoy this bag, looking for the matching shoes.


----------



## hdcrosson

HELP?! Authentic?  I have always wanted a pair of Tory Burch boots and came across this pair on postmark. From the research I have been able to do the style matches "Jackson" really well but I have my doubts on the authenticity. I have two days to accept these or send them back.  My issues are the quality of the stitching, They aren't the clean stitching I was expecting and it looks like the boot has been repaired, or its fake?  I live in a small mountain town In New Mexico and have never had the opportunity to inspect TB at a store.  Id love any input.. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

hdcrosson said:


> HELP?! Authentic?  I have always wanted a pair of Tory Burch boots and came across this pair on postmark. From the research I have been able to do the style matches "Jackson" really well but I have my doubts on the authenticity. I have two days to accept these or send them back.  My issues are the quality of the stitching, They aren't the clean stitching I was expecting and it looks like the boot has been repaired, or its fake?  I live in a small mountain town In New Mexico and have never had the opportunity to inspect TB at a store.  Id love any input.. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2658182
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658183
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658188



http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...burch-w-updated-post-requirements-871236.html



> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - "made in..." tag
> - price tag if visible in auction
> - engraving on hardware (ie. zipper pull, lock, rivet, pushlock, screws, etc)
> - if requesting authentication of *Reva flats*, please make every effort to post the shoe size which is generally found by the toe


----------



## pruetjx

I am interested in finding an Amanda Classic Hobo in New Carnival.  There are two listings on eBay right now, I was wondering if you could take a look and see if they are authentic before I make an offer.  Thanks in advance!

1st option:
seller: julni2006
listing # 191220109053 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191220109053?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2nd option:
seller: yantiw
listing # 251552712287
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251552712287?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I was a little worried about this one because the style number on the tag doesn't match the style number in the listing.  This may be an overlooked update on the part of the seller if she has sold multiple bags with the same listing.


----------



## 3amloveletters

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271525892028&alt=web 

Seller ireallylikeme
Item # 27152892028

I'm loving this bag! Would anyone please let me know if this is authentic? I'm waiting on possible season tag photos from the seller. Thanks in advance


----------



## Love0ev

Hello

can you help me this bag is fake or authentic?

I am so tired of buying fake bag on ebay.

so, before I buy, I would like to check it first 

Thank you so much in advance )))


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...597?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19eef363c5


----------



## harlem_cutie

last three posts are all authentic


----------



## justangiep

I threw a low-ball offer out on this not thinking they'd take it, and they did.  Now I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's Authentic.

Title: Tory Burch Weekend Floral Printed Canvas 
Seller:  laurajanescloset33
Item Number:  171364053863
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171364053863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks.


----------



## gabobeach

Hello
Could someone help me please authenticate of this Tory Burch bag? I dont know the model name too.

Thank you very much!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/122734377@N06/sets/72157644928983870/


----------



## TMaritzia

Hi all experts 


I need your expertise to authenticate the black TB Amanda Mini Satchel.


I recently bought these; one from Nordstrom and the other from Ebay. The one I bought from ebay, has no magnet on the flap. And the long strap is a tad thinner than the one I bought from Nordstrom. 


Do you think it's a fake? Or perhaps an outlet piece? Is there any difference between those sold in the stores, departmental stores and outlet stores?


Please help me 


Appreciate all the help rendered  Thank you!!


----------



## 3amloveletters

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321417771559&alt=web 

Just wondering if this is  authentic! I was outbid on the last one I posted. Thanks again!
Seller xfashioneer


----------



## 3amloveletters

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151333625691&alt=web 

I would appreciate this one as well!


----------



## bforrester

Could you please help me authenticate this TB wallet I just purchased from Tradesy? Thanks for your help!!

https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/tory-burch-new-robinson-black-saffiano-leather-envelope-wallet-1015955


----------



## justangiep

I threw a low-ball offer out on this not thinking they'd take it, and  they did.  Now I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's Authentic.

Title: Tory Burch Weekend Floral Printed Canvas 
Seller:  laurajanescloset33
Item Number:  171364053863
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171364053863...84.m1439.l2649

Thanks.


----------



## 3amloveletters

Link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321417771559&alt=web

Would still love an answer on this one, since it's about to end soon. {Also the other link a couple posts back if possible too!)

Seller xfashioneer
Item Tory Burch Amanda hobo

Thanks


----------



## beezy309

Hello
Recently bought a bag for the wife and came across this site. Was wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag i purschased on ebay. I dont have pictures yet since it didnt arrive yet. Any help would be much appreciated. 
So some post about this seller selling fakes and it got me kind of worried now. 
But on ebay this person rating is pretty good. 

NWT Authentic TORY BURCH Amanda Foldover Messenger Crossbody Bag, Black

http://m.ebay.com/itm/351103632228

Seller id : easygoods09

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

justangiep said:


> I threw a low-ball offer out on this not thinking they'd take it, and they did.  Now I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's Authentic.
> 
> Title: Tory Burch Weekend Floral Printed Canvas
> Seller:  laurajanescloset33
> Item Number:  171364053863
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171364053863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks.



authentic



gabobeach said:


> Hello
> Could someone help me please authenticate of this Tory Burch bag? I dont know the model name too.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/122734377@N06/sets/72157644928983870/



fake. sorry.



TMaritzia said:


> Hi all experts
> 
> 
> I need your expertise to authenticate the black TB Amanda Mini Satchel.
> 
> 
> I recently bought these; one from Nordstrom and the other from Ebay. The one I bought from ebay, has no magnet on the flap. And the long strap is a tad thinner than the one I bought from Nordstrom.
> 
> 
> Do you think it's a fake? Or perhaps an outlet piece? Is there any difference between those sold in the stores, departmental stores and outlet stores?
> 
> 
> Please help me
> 
> 
> Appreciate all the help rendered  Thank you!!



who is the seller?


----------



## harlem_cutie

3amloveletters said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321417771559&alt=web
> 
> Just wondering if this is  authentic! I was outbid on the last one I posted. Thanks again!
> Seller xfashioneer



I can't see the pics



3amloveletters said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151333625691&alt=web
> 
> I would appreciate this one as well!



authentic



bforrester said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this TB wallet I just purchased from Tradesy? Thanks for your help!!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/tory-burch-new-robinson-black-saffiano-leather-envelope-wallet-1015955



authentic



beezy309 said:


> Hello
> Recently bought a bag for the wife and came across this site. Was wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag i purschased on ebay. I dont have pictures yet since it didnt arrive yet. Any help would be much appreciated.
> So some post about this seller selling fakes and it got me kind of worried now.
> But on ebay this person rating is pretty good.
> 
> NWT Authentic TORY BURCH Amanda Foldover Messenger Crossbody Bag, Black
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/351103632228
> 
> Seller id : easygoods09
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Please post pics of the actual bag when you receive it. They have been caught selling fakes but they also sell authentic items so I can't authenticate from pics. Sorry.


----------



## beezy309

Thanks for the reply. Will post up pics once the bag arrives.


----------



## 3amloveletters

Here are the photos from the listing from xfashioneer of the tory Amanda hobo. I just took a screen shot. Thank you so much again!


----------



## beezy309

Got my bag today and here are some pics. Let me know if you need a specific pic to help verify. Thanks again.

NWT Authentic TORY BURCH Amanda Foldover Messenger Crossbody Bag, Black

http://m.ebay.com/itm/351103632228

Seller id : easygoods09


----------



## harlem_cutie

3amloveletters said:


> Here are the photos from the listing from xfashioneer of the tory Amanda hobo. I just took a screen shot. Thank you so much again!



I realized that I couldn't see pics because their hosting site is blocked at my workplace. Bag is authentic however it looks like it's been really handled. Before purchasing I would ask to see a pic of the handles to make sure that they are still in good condition.               



beezy309 said:


> Got my bag today and here are some pics. Let me know if you need a specific pic to help verify. Thanks again.
> 
> NWT Authentic TORY BURCH Amanda Foldover Messenger Crossbody Bag, Black
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/351103632228
> 
> Seller id : easygoods09



Thanks for the pics. Can I see the back and bottom of the bag? Also need a pic with the bag opened out laying flat. I need to check the seams and magnets.  What does the "made in china" tag look like?


----------



## beezy309

Thanks for the pics. Can I see the back and bottom of the bag? Also need a pic with the bag opened out laying flat. I need to check the seams and magnets.  What does the "made in china" tag look like? 


I cant find a made in china tag anywhere on the bag. let me know if you need other pics. Thanks.


----------



## harlem_cutie

beezy309 said:


> Thanks for the pics. Can I see the back and bottom of the bag? Also need a pic with the bag opened out laying flat. I need to check the seams and magnets.  What does the "made in china" tag look like?
> 
> 
> I cant find a made in china tag anywhere on the bag. let me know if you need other pics. Thanks.



"made in china" should be a skinny translucent strip or a small rectangular one along the inside seam. It should near the pockets. This came with a tag right? Please post that as well. Sorry to be a pain but something is off to me about the bag and I can't figure it out. I may just be overly cautious since black doesn't really photograph well without looking plasticky.


----------



## beezy309

no problem. here are some more pics that you requested. the leather does look and feel exactly like her other TB bag she bought at the outlet. If you need better quality pics to verify let me know. ill use my dslr. Just trying to take them without my wife knowing. lol .Thanks again.


without flash pics









with flash


----------



## harlem_cutie

beezy309 said:


> no problem. here are some more pics that you requested. the leather does look and feel exactly like her other TB bag she bought at the outlet. If you need better quality pics to verify let me know. ill use my dslr. Just trying to take them without my wife knowing. lol .Thanks again.
> 
> 
> without flash pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash



This is perfect. Definitely authentic. You have one of the newest versions of this with the slightly smaller magnets. That is what was throwing me off. Hope she enjoys


----------



## royalduchess

Can someone please authenticate this thea triple zip satchel







Website: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181382085168


----------



## royalduchess

harlem_cutie said:


> This is perfect. Definitely authentic. You have one of the newest versions of this with the slightly smaller magnets. That is what was throwing me off. Hope she enjoys


Please authenticate 






Website: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181382085168


----------



## harlem_cutie

royalduchess said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181382085168




not enough pics to properly authenticate. Also, these pics cannot be enlarged. Need to see the bottom of the bag, clear shot of the interior, all hardware and the "made in china" tag.


----------



## beezy309

harlem_cutie said:


> This is perfect. Definitely authentic. You have one of the newest versions of this with the slightly smaller magnets. That is what was throwing me off. Hope she enjoys


Just wanted to thank you for helping me verify that my bag is authentic.


----------



## kacybabie

Hi, this is Kacy...

I've bought a TB tote bag at a very good price through the internet.
Someone told me that this bag isn't authentic. Could anyone help to take a look at it?
Million thanks >.<!


----------



## kacybabie

Please help to authenticate.
Thank you.


----------



## royalduchess

harlem_cutie said:


> not enough pics to properly authenticate. Also, these pics cannot be enlarged. Need to see the bottom of the bag, clear shot of the interior, all hardware and the "made in china" tag.


----------



## 3amloveletters

Thank you! Just waiting for those extra photos before I purchase. Hoping it's not too worn since I've been searching for a used Amanda hobo with that lining for a long time


----------



## marienicole

Hi.

Kindly help us authenticate this Tory Burch. TIA!

Name / item description / specific item: thea Triple Zip Compartment Satchel in Black
Name of the seller: directsellerpx (Facebook Page)
Link to Photos: 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t3t2j8rex7xd1qe/AABj0G4hHYC-U2vsavHrW9xla


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Can anyone authenticate this for me?


Thanks!
Item name: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Metallic Gold Leather iPhone Wallet Clutch Smart Phone
Seller: mad-hannah
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261392694040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

royalduchess said:


>



these pics don't really provide any details. We would need to see the grain of the leather and the hardware. Honestly, I'm not the person that can authenticate anything from the Thea line. I hope someone comes along to help you soon.



3amloveletters said:


> Thank you! Just waiting for those extra photos before I purchase. Hoping it's not too worn since I've been searching for a used Amanda hobo with that lining for a long time



as long as there is no peeling you should be good to go. I have one that is over 4 years old and well used and the leather becomes softer over time. I just adore it.



marienicole said:


> Hi.
> 
> Kindly help us authenticate this Tory Burch. TIA!
> 
> Name / item description / specific item: thea Triple Zip Compartment Satchel in Black
> Name of the seller: directsellerpx (Facebook Page)
> Link to Photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t3t2j8rex7xd1qe/AABj0G4hHYC-U2vsavHrW9xla



Honestly, I'm not the person that can authenticate anything from the Thea line. I hope someone comes along to help you soon.



johnnyrocket144 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Item name: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Metallic Gold Leather iPhone Wallet Clutch Smart Phone
> Seller: mad-hannah
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261392694040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



authentic.


----------



## kacybabie

kacybabie said:


> Hi, this is Kacy...
> 
> I've bought a TB tote bag at a very good price through the internet.
> Someone told me that this bag isn't authentic. Could anyone help to take a look at it?
> Million thanks >.<!



Could someone please help to authenticate my TB Kelsey Laser-cut tote bag? If any more photos are needed , please let me know. I've been waiting several days here. Please helpT.T Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

kacybabie said:


> Could someone please help to authenticate my TB Kelsey Laser-cut tote bag? If any more photos are needed , please let me know. I've been waiting several days here. Please helpT.T Thanks




http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...burch-w-updated-post-requirements-871236.html

3. *All requests must have clear photos*   (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the   authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the   seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you   cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.

At minimum, pics MUST include: 
- all exterior
- interior
- "made in..." tag
- price tag if visible in auction
- engraving on hardware (ie. zipper pull, lock, rivet, pushlock, screws, etc)


----------



## kacybabie

harlem_cutie said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...burch-w-updated-post-requirements-871236.html
> 
> 3. *All requests must have clear photos*   (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the   authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the   seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you   cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - "made in..." tag
> - price tag if visible in auction
> - engraving on hardware (ie. zipper pull, lock, rivet, pushlock, screws, etc)



Thank you for your reply.
As I've already bought the bag from a second hand seller through Facebook, I'm unable to provide the price tag (no packing) or a web link. Is it possible for authentication if I attach more photos of the bag? Thanks.


----------



## harlem_cutie

kacybabie said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> As I've already bought the bag from a second hand seller through Facebook, I'm unable to provide the price tag (no packing) or a web link. Is it possible for authentication if I attach more photos of the bag? Thanks.




Yes. I specifically highlighted what pics to post to help expedite your request.


----------



## kacybabie

harlem_cutie said:


> Yes. I specifically highlighted what pics to post to help expedite your request.



Thank you so much !


----------



## 3amloveletters

You guys are gonna get sick of me posting about different Amanda hobos, but I really appreciate it. 

First:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221468466598&alt=web
Seller violetta0207727

Second:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221484098781&alt=web 
Seller Dolores.718 

I asked for a couple more photos, will post when they reply. Thanks so much in advance again.


----------



## 3amloveletters

The other seller just isn't giving me extra photos, keeps claiming there are enough up already so I figured I could expand the hunt for this bag to other sellers. Glad you're enjoying yours!


----------



## 3amloveletters

These are from the listing above Delores.718


----------



## 3amloveletters

And these are from the Violetta seller above


----------



## ywen

Hi, is this authentic?


----------



## harlem_cutie

3amloveletters said:


> And these are from the Violetta seller above
> 
> View attachment 2680213
> View attachment 2680214
> View attachment 2680215
> View attachment 2680216



both authentic



ywen said:


> Hi, is this authentic?
> 
> View attachment 2680959
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680963
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680964
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680966



where did you purchase? that lining seems incorrect with that tag. take pics of the front and back of the wallet folded out. Thanks!


----------



## ywen

harlem_cutie said:


> both authentic
> 
> 
> 
> where did you purchase? that lining seems incorrect with that tag. take pics of the front and back of the wallet folded out. Thanks!



I bought from a reseller and she bought from us TB outlet


----------



## harlem_cutie

ywen said:


> I bought from a reseller and she bought from us TB outlet



can you please post the pics I asked for? Front and back of wallet folded out? I don't have enough pics to authenticate. Also, link to seller if you can.


----------



## ywen

harlem_cutie said:


> can you please post the pics I asked for? Front and back of wallet folded out? I don't have enough pics to authenticate. Also, link to seller if you can.









I bought from this seller, which she is helping to buy TB from US outlet and ship back to Malaysia. Since Malaysia haven't have any TB outlet at the moment. https://www.facebook.com/Ondotdotz?fref=ts


----------



## kddbake

I recently won an auction for Tory Burch Millers and I don't have any experience with them. I'm worried they may be fake so I don't want to pay for them just yet. Is it possible to authenticate them?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...fGAafyoQQrP%2FvZshjXA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I can request more pictures if needed. I've been talking to the seller anyway and she seems nice but I'm worried she's lying to me because I asked about the hole that appears in the first picture where the toe piece (the part between your big toe and 2nd) goes into the footbed and she said it's not there and sent additional pictures. It just makes me uneasy.


----------



## teller2

hi all!ü 
kindly authenticate this tory burch middy satchel. 

here's the link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=390882003469








thanks!ü


----------



## acm1134

Please help me authenticate these glasses (: thanks in advance !!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ywen said:


> View attachment 2683042
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683043
> 
> 
> I bought from this seller, which she is helping to buy TB from US outlet and ship back to Malaysia. Since Malaysia haven't have any TB outlet at the moment. https://www.facebook.com/Ondotdotz?fref=ts



This looks good to me. No red flags. The gold is the right color. I just want to look at this in person before I say it's authentic. Give me a day or two.



teller2 said:


> hi all!ü
> kindly authenticate this tory burch middy satchel.
> 
> here's the link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=390882003469
> 
> View attachment 2685227
> View attachment 2685230
> View attachment 2685231
> View attachment 2685237
> View attachment 2685239
> 
> 
> thanks!ü



authentic



acm1134 said:


> Please help me authenticate these glasses (: thanks in advance !!
> 
> View attachment 2686429
> View attachment 2686430
> View attachment 2686431
> View attachment 2686432
> View attachment 2686433



glasses are super hard to authenticate but these look ok. Can you zoom on the TB emblem? Also, link to seller if you can.


----------



## acm1134

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks good to me. No red flags. The gold is the right color. I just want to look at this in person before I say it's authentic. Give me a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glasses are super hard to authenticate but these look ok. Can you zoom on the TB emblem? Also, link to seller if you can.




What should I be looking for exactly on the tb emblem ? I've never owned a pair of TB shades before so I'm not sure how to authenticate them lol


----------



## harlem_cutie

acm1134 said:


> What should I be looking for exactly on the tb emblem ? I've never owned a pair of TB shades before so I'm not sure how to authenticate them lol



you want to make sure that the emblem and all TB markings are crisp and clear and that the markings on the arms are also crisp. I am unable to zoom on the pics so I can't really see the markings.


----------



## ywen

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks good to me. No red flags. The gold is the right color. I just want to look at this in person before I say it's authentic. Give me a day or two.



Thank you so much!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Item name: tory burch caroline 2 ballet flats shoes leather in boysenberry
Item no:141262873233
Seller:best_vender

Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

ywen said:


> Thank you so much!



This particular wallet is authentic. Enjoy!



michellelimmy9 said:


> View attachment 2688914
> View attachment 2688915
> View attachment 2688916
> View attachment 2688917
> View attachment 2688918
> View attachment 2688919
> View attachment 2688920
> 
> Item name: tory burch caroline 2 ballet flats shoes leather in boysenberry
> Item no:141262873233
> Seller:best_vender
> 
> Thanks



authentic. enjoy!


----------



## Sjallabajs

Hi. I recently bought this bag from Ebay. Its an Amanda mini Satchel.  Here is the link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BURCH-AMANDA-NAVY-BLUE-SMALL-LEATHER-SATCHEL-435-/321446735251?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=R7jV3AJXpkIjPLjYiB3nMh6tgPo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Imediatly when I recieved it I noticed that the handel metal ware semed kind of simple. But I have not seen the real bag so I can not bee shure. The bag itself seems in good New condition. The logo is is hard metal etc. When I asked the seller she told me that ; "I understanding your questions,but I can guarantee authenticity this bag,because I have my items from auction from high end department stores (I have account with them).......line production for department stores is different then TB stores,also every model is little different .
Sorry for your confusion,but this bag is 100% authentic
Regards,"


Today I noticed that tha inside double Pocket had loose seams and are coming off. I told the seller today and she offered me to Return the bag With a refund.


I got the bag real cheap and actually want to keep it, and off course have it fixed. if it is real!! If not Im returning it. So.. is it Authentic you think?


----------



## Arlene619

Sjallabajs said:


> Hi. I recently bought this bag from Ebay. Its an Amanda mini Satchel.  Here is the link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...JXpkIjPLjYiB3nMh6tgPo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Imediatly when I recieved it I noticed that the handel metal ware semed kind of simple. But I have not seen the real bag so I can not bee shure. The bag itself seems in good New condition. The logo is is hard metal etc. When I asked the seller she told me that ; "I understanding your questions,but I can guarantee authenticity this bag,because I have my items from auction from high end department stores (I have account with them).......line production for department stores is different then TB stores,also every model is little different .
> Sorry for your confusion,but this bag is 100% authentic
> Regards,"
> 
> 
> Today I noticed that tha inside double Pocket had loose seams and are coming off. I told the seller today and she offered me to Return the bag With a refund.
> 
> 
> I got the bag real cheap and actually want to keep it, and off course have it fixed. if it is real!! If not Im returning it. So.. is it Authentic you think?



I'm no expert.. so don't quote me. Imo. The glazing on the handles look sloppy and unven. (Thick on one handle and the other done thinner and not symmetrical) also the stitching on the top part of the bag looks crooked.


----------



## Sjallabajs

http://postimg.org/gallery/6yr47yak/ USE THIS GALLERY FOR MORE PICS





Here are some more pics from the Amanda mini Satchel. There once are taker by myself. Here you can see the inside Pocket coming off. Also take a look at the "made in China label". 


Thank you 


I talked to the seller on ebay again today and she offerd me 20dollar to fix the Pocket or a full refund of the bag when returning it. Se my earlier post for more info.


----------



## melland

Sjallabajs said:


> http://postimg.org/gallery/6yr47yak/ USE THIS GALLERY FOR MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more pics from the Amanda mini Satchel. There once are taker by myself. Here you can see the inside Pocket coming off. Also take a look at the "made in China label".
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> I talked to the seller on ebay again today and she offerd me 20dollar to fix the Pocket or a full refund of the bag when returning it. Se my earlier post for more info.


In the bags I have from the TB boutique, they have the exact same MADE IN CHINA label. Totally legit. Don't let that be a red flag for you.


----------



## Sjallabajs

melland said:


> In the bags I have from the TB boutique, they have the exact same MADE IN CHINA label. Totally legit. Don't let that be a red flag for you.





What about the handles? Do you own any bags from the Amanda Collection?


----------



## Randi Rapp

I also just received a TB Ella Large Tote and am wondering if it is real. I don't know what to look for. My First Bag Does look like This One...Made In China..My 2nd Bag is Lined Much Nicer. How Can We Tell?


----------



## royalduchess

Please authenticate this:

1. Thea triple zip bag style code 22149655
2. Ebay link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/181382085168?nav=SEARCH

Will post pics shortly


----------



## royalduchess

More pics


----------



## royalduchess

Pic3


----------



## royalduchess

Pic4


----------



## intrigue

Can someone help authenticate please? I've included a link but also larger sized photos. TIA

Link: 
http://www.threadflip.com/items/896146-tory-burch-iphone-wallet-luggage-blue


----------



## royalduchess

Pic3


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sjallabajs said:


> http://postimg.org/gallery/6yr47yak/ USE THIS GALLERY FOR MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more pics from the Amanda mini Satchel. There once are taker by myself. Here you can see the inside Pocket coming off. Also take a look at the "made in China label".
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> I talked to the seller on ebay again today and she offerd me 20dollar to fix the Pocket or a full refund of the bag when returning it. Se my earlier post for more info.



this bag is authentic however since it is starting off with problems I would return as I'm pretty certain TB will not fix it for you as you cannot prove you purchased at an authorized retailer. It is still a great price but if you keep it you risk turning up more quality related issues. Just my opinion of course.



intrigue said:


> Can someone help authenticate please? I've included a link but also larger sized photos. TIA
> 
> Link:
> http://www.threadflip.com/items/896146-tory-burch-iphone-wallet-luggage-blue


 authentic



royalduchess said:


> Pic3


 none of your latest pics are showing. Although I am no help with anything from the Thea line I thought this was worth mentioning.


----------



## Sjallabajs

harlem_cutie said:


> this bag is authentic however since it is starting off with problems I would return as I'm pretty certain TB will not fix it for you as you cannot prove you purchased at an authorized retailer. It is still a great price but if you keep it you risk turning up more quality related issues. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> authentic





Thank you. Do you know anything about the quality of the shoulder strap? Is the Gold hardweare supposed to feel so cheap?


----------



## faithtolive1

Dear All, 

Can someone help to authenticate this Tory Burch wallet?
Thanks.

Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/186237-tory-burch-wallet-black-colour-179-00-a.html


----------



## love2shop90

I bought a mini Ella and it looks real. But do they have a small clear tag inside that says made in veitnam?


----------



## oceanbreezex3

I bought this Tory Burch Robinson Continental wallet on Poshmark. The texture and tags were off so I filed for a dispute. Poshmark looked at the pictures said it was authentic and denied my dispute. If someone can please take a look at this. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## toryburchlove

can u take picture without flash light, it is better nature light


----------



## toryburchlove

to responded oceanbreezex3


----------



## melland

I've never seen the orange paper tag that was just blank on the back. Everything I've gotten has the item info on the bag. I'm hoping the more experienced posters here can speak to that.

I'm not sure about the fabric tag inside the wallet either - I've only seen the small clear 'Made in China' tags in the handbags.

The texture looks like saffiano leather to me - no worries there.


Updated to add:
I just checked my Amanda Smartphone Wristlet and my Thea Zip Coin Case thinking they might be different from the handbags and they are not - the both have the clear made in China labels, not a fabric tag like you have in the picture. Both also came with the orange paper tags but the back had the item info on them.


----------



## lettuceshop

I have 4 wallets, one regular saffiano Robinson continental wallet and one mini Robinson, and two other styles, none of them have that label inside, they were all purchased from Tory Burch, so I know they are authentic. I also have over 27 tags, from clothing and bags, I just went through them all and they have item information on everyone one of them, style no. Color/code and a UPC code. See if you can get Harlem cutie to authenticate.


----------



## harlem_cutie

oceanbreezex3 said:


> I bought this Tory Burch Robinson Continental wallet on Poshmark. The texture and tags were off so I filed for a dispute. Poshmark looked at the pictures said it was authentic and denied my dispute. If someone can please take a look at this. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!!



This is definitely fake. I'm going to list why:


poor quality saffiano -the hatchmarks on the saffiano shouldn't be that pronounced
the zipperpull on the coin slot is wrong
The orange "China" label is in the wrong place and is incorrectly formatted. I haven't seen an orange tag in small leather goods since 2009.
TB has never produced a blank price tag. What would be the point of a blank tag? Additionally, the colors on the price tag are incorrect.

You also have the posters above to back you up. Shame on Poshmark. If you paid through Paypal then escalate through them. If that is not an option then post in the eBay forum for help on how to dispute.


----------



## Saddlebred

Hello again! 
I am thinking about purchasing these. However the packaging and the plastic the shoes are in seems quite weird to me. I have bought sandals and flats from toryburch.com directly before and have never had that kind of packaging. Are these fake? 
Thanks!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Saddlebred said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing these. However the packaging and the plastic the shoes are in seems quite weird to me. I have bought sandals and flats from toryburch.com directly before and have never had that kind of packaging. Are these fake?
> 
> Thanks!!




I have those espadrilles, they were packaged like that, I bought them from Saks.


----------



## carlachen28

Hi everyone, 
Can somebody help telling me if this is an authentic Tory Burch Robinson Basket Weave Continental Wallet? Thank you so much.


----------



## harlem_cutie

carlachen28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can somebody help telling me if this is an authentic Tory Burch Robinson Basket Weave Continental Wallet? Thank you so much.



where did you purchase? This looks authentic to me.


----------



## she2014

Hi ladies, thanks so much for helping us in authentications. I purchased these flats on eBay, and I just want to make sure they are authentic. Thank you so much and have a wonderful day!


----------



## fine_akindo

she2014 said:


> Hi ladies, thanks so much for helping us in authentications. I purchased these flats on eBay, and I just want to make sure they are authentic. Thank you so much and have a wonderful day!




This looks questionable for me.
Mine has a continue pattern at the leather under metal logo and Tory logo printed on the inside has a word Tory Burch together with the circle logo. (anyway, let's wait for the expert)


----------



## harlem_cutie

she2014 said:


> Hi ladies, thanks so much for helping us in authentications. I purchased these flats on eBay, and I just want to make sure they are authentic. Thank you so much and have a wonderful day!




link to the auction please. Can you also post a pic of the back of the shoe so I can see the seam? Also post the size info which should be by the toe area. Thanks!

fine_akindo you have a newer style Reva so certain details are different.


----------



## she2014

Link to the auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231292556004

It is hard to get the size information on my iPhone camera. Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you very much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

she2014 said:


> Link to the auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231292556004
> 
> It is hard to get the size information on my iPhone camera. Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you very much!



authentic


----------



## MeowitsAlly

Desperate for a pair of Tan Millers by Tory, afraid they'll be fakes so please let me know what you think
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251618046915

need reply back as soon as possible, thanks!


----------



## shortay46

Hi can someone authenticate these tory burch bags for me? I'm really keen on them, but I don't want to bid without knowing for sure. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161394221904 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151345994312


----------



## Cimarron

Just a question for now-- does Tory Burch ever make purses with her logo inside a square, not a circle? I only see circles.


----------



## harlem_cutie

MeowitsAlly said:


> Desperate for a pair of Tan Millers by Tory, afraid they'll be fakes so please let me know what you think
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251618046915
> 
> need reply back as soon as possible, thanks!



not enough pics to properly authenticate



shortay46 said:


> Hi can someone authenticate these tory burch bags for me? I'm really keen on them, but I don't want to bid without knowing for sure. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161394221904
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151345994312



links don't work



Cimarron said:


> Just a question for now-- does Tory Burch ever make purses with her logo inside a square, not a circle? I only see circles.



yes, there were a few lines with the "T" in a square but most were at least a few years old.


----------



## shortay46

harlem_cutie said:


> links don't work



I copied the links from my phone maybe thats why...

I came across this when I was searching on google, I recognise rakuten as a website (as part of play.com) but not sure if the bag is real?

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/coriolis/item/51139743-258/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en


----------



## Cimarron

Does this look real at all? I can take more pics, but I'll just say that the liner is a completely plain beige fabric.


----------



## shortay46

I have re-attached the tory burch mini robinson links, if anyone can authenticate them it'd be much appreciated. thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151345994312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161394221904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

Cimarron said:


> Does this look real at all? I can take more pics, but I'll just say that the liner is a completely plain beige fabric.



Not familiar with this logo or bag. Does any of the hardware have any TB markings?



shortay46 said:


> I have re-attached the tory burch mini robinson links, if anyone can authenticate them it'd be much appreciated. thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151345994312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161394221904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



1st one looks authentic, second one - need pics of feet.


----------



## Missly

Hi, I hope you can help me. 
Just bought this one, my first Tory Burch.
Its the Robinson Smartphone wristlet in the color Poppy red.
Im not sure if its fake, I would be greatful for respones!

//Missly


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!!

Item Name: TB Ella Nylon Tote
Seller: bought from ebay 2-3 yrs ago
I took the pictures.


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

Can someone pls authenticate this tb mini amanda satchel, thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: TB Ella Nylon Tote
> Seller: bought from ebay 2-3 yrs ago
> I took the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723352




Ella Totes are really difficult to authenticate without seeing them in person because the fakes are excellent. With that said, I am inclined to believe this is authentic based on the fact that this is good quality nylon, all of the stitching is tight and even and the emblems are to scale.


----------



## msd_bags

harlem_cutie said:


> Ella Totes are really difficult to authenticate without seeing them in person because the fakes are excellent. With that said, I am inclined to believe this is authentic based on the fact that this is good quality nylon, all of the stitching is tight and even and the emblems are to scale.




Oh thanks! My gut feel is that it is authentic because of the quality of the nylon. But this is my only TB so I know nothing about other things. Thanks for sharing your observations even if, as you mentioned, it is difficult to authenticate the Ella thru pictures! Much appreciated!


----------



## Cimarron

Cimarron said:


> Does this look real at all? I can take more pics, but I'll just say that the liner is a completely plain beige fabric.



Here's more pictures. I guess it looks pretty fake because it doesn't say Tory anywhere, and the inside emblem is plastic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Cimarron said:


> Here's more pictures. I guess it looks pretty fake because it doesn't say Tory anywhere, and the inside emblem is plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726295



Definitely fake. The hardware gives it away.


----------



## shortay46

Can anyone help me authenticate these TB thea bags please:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271581598990 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390914724442


----------



## katia0216

I bought this bag of a Facebook page girl said it was real and paid $595 for it. What made me think it was fake it was that she said I'll be getting some Michael Kora wallets soon for sale. I paid 250 for it. I hope it's real and didn't get ripped off. She said it was a Tory Burch Robinson Middy Collection bag came with dust bag


----------



## katia0216

Here are more pictures


----------



## harlem_cutie

katia0216 said:


> I bought this bag of a Facebook page girl said it was real and paid $595 for it. What made me think it was fake it was that she said I'll be getting some Michael Kora wallets soon for sale. I paid 250 for it. I hope it's real and didn't get ripped off. She said it was a Tory Burch Robinson Middy Collection bag came with dust bag



I only see two pics so not enough to verify. See below for what we require for  successful authentication:



> 3. All requests must have clear photos (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - "made in..." tag
> - price tag if visible in auction
> - engraving on hardware (ie. zipper pull, lock, rivet, pushlock, screws, etc)
> - if requesting authentication of Reva flats, please make every effort to post the shoe size which is generally found by the toe


----------



## xlookxitsjennie

Can someone take a look at this & see if it's real? Please & thank you(:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291205155040?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

xlookxitsjennie said:


> Can someone take a look at this & see if it's real? Please & thank you(:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291205155040?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## Swiss Girl

Hello Tory Burch lovers,

 Do you think this bag is authentic? How can I in general see if a Tory Burch Robinson double zip is original?

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/321407043833?...84.m1438.l2649

 Kind regards
 Anja


----------



## cdch04

Can someone please authenticate this TB Bombe tote-THANKS!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/390921061633?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Swiss Girl

What about that one? Original?

http://www.ebay.ch/itm/261575683279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## xlookxitsjennie

Can someone please check this out? I'm planning on buying today. 
Thanks!(:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-tory-burch-wallet-53e1915fc003eb6ef000a85f


----------



## makinmagic

I would be very grateful if someone could help. Thanks you! Color is solid black, discolorations are from camera flash.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Swiss Girl said:


> Hello Tory Burch lovers,
> 
> Do you think this bag is authentic? How can I in general see if a Tory Burch Robinson double zip is original?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ch/itm/321407043833?...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> Kind regards
> Anja



authentic. I didn't check your other bag because the auction ended.



xlookxitsjennie said:


> Can someone please check this out? I'm planning on buying today.
> Thanks!(:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-tory-burch-wallet-53e1915fc003eb6ef000a85f



fake



makinmagic said:


> I would be very grateful if someone could help. Thanks you! Color is solid black, discolorations are from camera flash.



can you snap a pic of the "made in china" tag? or any other TB markings you see on the inside? Thanks!


----------



## makinmagic

There are no tags all all, no TB tags or "made in" tags. Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## harlem_cutie

makinmagic said:


> There are no tags all all, no TB tags or "made in" tags. Thanks for looking into it!



double check again. A tag should be tucked into one of the back pockets. If there are no tags then it is fake.


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

can anyone please authenticate these boots? 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131288872454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


please and thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

Paolaloveslucy said:


> can anyone please authenticate these boots?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131288872454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> 
> please and thank you



need to see pics of inner and outer sole


----------



## sraeb

I just found your site in my search on authenticating Tory Burch bags.  I just purchased one on ebay and received it today, and I think it may be fake even though the listing stated it was guaranteed authentic.  I've been reading through some of the posts in the thread, and there were two main items that struck me with the bag that I bought: 1) The color of the hardware.  The main zipper is a different color from the other hardware, and 2) There is not "Made in" tag inside the bag.  

The bag I purchased was a Robinson Satchel (not the middy size).  Is this enough to immediately tell whether the bag is fake or should I go ahead and post pictures?  I tried to attach some here, but I got an error message saying the files were too big and I would need to manually fix them.

Thank you!


----------



## sraeb

I was able to resize the photos.  Let me know if there's anything else you need to see.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## harlem_cutie

sraeb said:


> I was able to resize the photos.  Let me know if there's anything else you need to see.  Thanks again for your help.



can you link to the auction please? Is this color black? also, flip the mirror over and take a pic. Thanks!


----------



## sraeb

Hello!  Thanks for your response!  Yes, the color is black.  I'll take a picture of the mirror tomorrow and post it for you.  In the meantime, here is the link to the auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291235226174?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#rpdCntId

Thanks again!


----------



## sraeb

Here's a picture of the mirror.  Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

sraeb said:


> Here's a picture of the mirror.  Thank you!




This is definitely authentic. Most TB bags have gold hardware and this has pewter, maybe that was what was throwing you off. Bag is definitely authentic though. Enjoy!


----------



## sraeb

Okay thank you!  I was thrown off by the lack of "made in china" label and the difference in color between the zipper and the rest of the hardware.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

sraeb said:


> Okay thank you!  I was thrown off by the lack of "made in china" label and the difference in color between the zipper and the rest of the hardware.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



no worries. The "made in china" label was probably ripped out at some point. The color difference of the zipper isn't really clear in the pics but it was likely a replacement. Enjoy your bag


----------



## xlookxitsjennie

Is this real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Tory-B...x-/231326598527?pt=Wallet&hash=item35dc23c57f


----------



## acm1134

With Tory Revas , the Tory burch logo is on the inside of the shoe and all of mine have "TORY BURCH" right underneath the logo. I've been looking at some on eBay and noticed one just had the logo but not the Tory burch. Would that be a sign it's not authentic ? I'm sill pretty new to TB


----------



## Selmita

Sorry in advance for this loooong post. I bought a pair of poppy red leticia wedges a week ago from ebay, and they arrived today. Here is the original listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Leticia-Low-Wedge-Peep-Toe-Size-8-/251629674976

They looked pretty authentic to me, but after opening the package I have doubts. I previously bought a brown pair of leticia (high wedge version) directly from the TB store, and I compared the two. The orange ones look genuine, except for this :

- the color  is bright orange (my first reaction was "OMG. No". I planned on wearing them with a poppy red top, and now I can't because the colors are completely different. I never bought colored shoe before ( I tend to stick to basics like black, white, navy, camel brown and dark red) so I fear I'll look like a clown with orange shoes... sigh.
- they are a size 8, which is half a size bigger than my real size, but still they are really tight compared to the high wedge version. The toe area really pinches my feet and they are a bit small. 
- the leather's smell is very strong, and the leather itself is kind of tough. The leticia I bought from the store didn't need to be broken in, the leather was very supple  and there was no strong smell. 

Other than this, the TB shoe box, the golden logo, stitching and inner and outer soles are the same.

I'm having doubts because the seller wrote on the listing that these were a gift from a friend, but when I saw the package label, I realized that I payed more than $20 extra on shipping. I asked for a refund, and the seller told me this:

"We have buy a prepaid label and postal supplier from post office for all international shipping. in order to get a discount on the postage fee, we need to buy a large amount of the prepaid label in order to get the discount but the thing is when we ship the package the amount you see on the label is not what we actual paid, the actual amount we paid for this package is $39.79. it made most of our customer confuse for this point, which is we are very sorry for this, because we have already pay in advanced for international shipping,
so after discuss with my pathern i can refund you the the different. which is $15.21. 

I have no idea what that means. From the seller's review and listing, I thought it was an individual person who was selling her shoes. And she never used the "we" in our previous conversations.  Do you think I've been scammed?


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

Hi!!! Same link they've added more pictures, not clear of inside but they got the outer sole.


----------



## harlem_cutie

acm1134 said:


> With Tory Revas , the Tory burch logo is on the inside of the shoe and all of mine have "TORY BURCH" right underneath the logo. I've been looking at some on eBay and noticed one just had the logo but not the Tory burch. Would that be a sign it's not authentic ? I'm sill pretty new to TB



post a pic or link if you can. Some older Reva colors like lime green only have the emblem but not "TB" below them.



Selmita said:


> Sorry in advance for this loooong post. I bought a pair of poppy red leticia wedges a week ago from ebay, and they arrived today. Here is the original listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Leticia-Low-Wedge-Peep-Toe-Size-8-/251629674976
> 
> They looked pretty authentic to me, but after opening the package I have doubts. I previously bought a brown pair of leticia (high wedge version) directly from the TB store, and I compared the two. The orange ones look genuine, except for this :
> 
> - the color  is bright orange (my first reaction was "OMG. No". I planned on wearing them with a poppy red top, and now I can't because the colors are completely different. I never bought colored shoe before ( I tend to stick to basics like black, white, navy, camel brown and dark red) so I fear I'll look like a clown with orange shoes... sigh.
> - they are a size 8, which is half a size bigger than my real size, but still they are really tight compared to the high wedge version. The toe area really pinches my feet and they are a bit small.
> - the leather's smell is very strong, and the leather itself is kind of tough. The leticia I bought from the store didn't need to be broken in, the leather was very supple  and there was no strong smell.
> 
> Other than this, the TB shoe box, the golden logo, stitching and inner and outer soles are the same.
> 
> I'm having doubts because the seller wrote on the listing that these were a gift from a friend, but when I saw the package label, I realized that I payed more than $20 extra on shipping. I asked for a refund, and the seller told me this:
> 
> "We have buy a prepaid label and postal supplier from post office for all international shipping. in order to get a discount on the postage fee, we need to buy a large amount of the prepaid label in order to get the discount but the thing is when we ship the package the amount you see on the label is not what we actual paid, the actual amount we paid for this package is $39.79. it made most of our customer confuse for this point, which is we are very sorry for this, because we have already pay in advanced for international shipping,
> so after discuss with my pathern i can refund you the the different. which is $15.21.
> 
> I have no idea what that means. From the seller's review and listing, I thought it was an individual person who was selling her shoes. And she never used the "we" in our previous conversations.  Do you think I've been scammed?



This looks authentic to me. Color is really subjective. Poppy red is more orange than anything to me. TB sizing is all over the place. I would ask the seller if you could kindly return since they just don't fit. You may have to eat the shipping charges but that is better than having a pair of shoes that you don't wear. I have no idea what their shipping situation is but the shoes look authentic.



Paolaloveslucy said:


> Hi!!! Same link they've added more pictures, not clear of inside but they got the outer sole.


authentic


----------



## Selmita

> This looks authentic to me. Color is really subjective. Poppy red is more orange than anything to me. TB sizing is all over the place. I would ask the seller if you could kindly return since they just don't fit. You may have to eat the shipping charges but that is better than having a pair of shoes that you don't wear. I have no idea what their shipping situation is but the shoes look authentic.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## acm1134

harlem_cutie said:


> post a pic or link if you can. Some older reva colors like lime green only have the emblem but not "tb" below them.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks authentic to me. Color is really subjective. Poppy red is more orange than anything to me. Tb sizing is all over the place. I would ask the seller if you could kindly return since they just don't fit. You may have to eat the shipping charges but that is better than having a pair of shoes that you don't wear. I have no idea what their shipping situation is but the shoes look authentic.
> 
> 
> Authentic


----------



## harlem_cutie

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2747463
> View attachment 2747464
> View attachment 2747466
> View attachment 2747467
> View attachment 2747468



these look good. Can you post a pic of the size info by the toe area? If you can't get a good pic can you tell me what it says? Thanks!


----------



## acm1134

harlem_cutie said:


> these look good. Can you post a pic of the size info by the toe area? If you can't get a good pic can you tell me what it says? Thanks!




Unfortunately the seller didn't post a picture of that. I will ask for one though !


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

Can someone please authenticate these, thanks!


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

[additional picture


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

More pictures- sorry couldn't add in one post


----------



## itsmesofia

hi could you please authenticate this for me?TIA


----------



## acm1134

ASAP can someone tell me if Tory Burch Quilted Quinn Revas could be made in Dominican Republic ?


----------



## melland

acm1134 said:


> ASAP can someone tell me if Tory Burch Quilted Quinn Revas could be made in Dominican Republic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751019



I think you're fine on the Quinns. If you look at Neiman Marcus, ShopBob or any other authorized TB retailer, the Quinns are listed as being made in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## acm1134

melland said:


> I think you're fine on the Quinns. If you look at Neiman Marcus, ShopBob or any other authorized TB retailer, the Quinns are listed as being made in the Dominican Republic.




That's what I was thinking (: my Tory burch sandals I have from Bloomingdales are made in Dominican Republic but someone swore to me that my shoes were fake because they weren't made in Brazil lol


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

acm1134 said:


> ASAP can someone tell me if Tory Burch Quilted Quinn Revas could be made in Dominican Republic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751019




Mine say the same thing and were purchased at a TB store.

Edited to add Quinn Clay Beige flats


----------



## JimmyChoo12

Please help me authenticate this:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271608731736 

THANK YOU!


----------



## harlem_cutie

JimmyChoo12 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271608731736
> 
> THANK YOU!



authentic. All of Seller's items are.

Seller also has the Simone boots which are practically sold out. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIZE-9-Nwt-...48806?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f3d19eca6


----------



## Linsbug17

Hi All,

I recently purchased a stitched Robinson wallet on ebay.  It was listed as NWT, but did TB switch to white tags with gold recently?  I tried to verify against similar products, but there seems to be some discrepancy.  Here is the listing I bought:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Aut...FDxB4iS8F6z3M3YCCCmkg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Can anyone shed any light on this?  Should I be concerned about authenticity?

TIA!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Linsbug17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently purchased a stitched Robinson wallet on ebay.  It was listed as NWT, but did TB switch to white tags with gold recently?  I tried to verify against similar products, but there seems to be some discrepancy.  Here is the listing I bought:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Aut...FDxB4iS8F6z3M3YCCCmkg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this?  Should I be concerned about authenticity?
> 
> TIA!



This wallet is a new item. It's only a few weeks old. TB switched to white tags in early Spring. They are supposed to indicate seasonal/resort items but TB seems to be rebranding so these tags may be standard going forward. This wallet looks authentic to me. As long as the stitching is tight and even all the way around I don't think you need to worry about authenticity.


----------



## JimmyChoo12

Hello! Does this one look ok?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291243311373


----------



## harlem_cutie

JimmyChoo12 said:


> Hello! Does this one look ok?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291243311373



authentic and a trusted seller


----------



## ncabahug

Hey! Could you guys possibly authenticate these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281439646228?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I'm just worried because the seller has 3 at a time and also had previous listings selling 3 of these at a time.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-i-d-holder-brown-gold-/331311294362?pt=Wallet&hash=item4d23b1279a

I did a "Best Offer" on the black one, and seller counter-offered $30, which is veeeeeryyy under retail. I mailed her twice to post pictures of the tag that it supposedly came with (listed as NWT), and no response.


----------



## JimmyChoo12

How about this one?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111461961004 

Thank you!


----------



## hellokitty1031

is this real?


----------



## chiekymonkey

Can someone please tell me if the Tory Burch Amanda Fold over style also got an outside zip pocket? Or just an outside slip pocket?  Is the one with the outside zip pocket real? I don't know how to put photos.. Sorry.


----------



## ForMyWife

Can you please tell me if this is authentic? Thanks very much.

Item: Tory Burch Amanda Crossbody
eBay item number: 121435573658
Seller: sweetpeasfinerthings
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121435573658?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hailey2721

Are any TB purses made in the Philippines?

I just bought this bag Tory Buch Dena Messenger

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...6pumkZMZ0zcBY8f16wOI0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The pics on the listing are stock photos. I was wondering if someone could help me. It seems legit but its my first TB bag and now my research is making me nervous.


----------



## payroll_lady

Hi Guys,

Please verify the authenticity of this item. 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTH-BNEW-TO...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item33948a5c51 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tropigal3

Aloha!

My bff just bought this via ebay, wish she told me she was going to do it so I could have checked first!   Since I know nothing about TB bags, would someone please authenticate.  It looks different from pics I've found online but could be older model??

It's a mini Amanda.


----------



## ylsla

good evening! I was wondering if this wallet is authentic, thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Back-Tory-B...t-/151420335278?pt=Wallet&hash=item23415af4ae


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

hi, was wondering if someone can please authenticate this ebay posting. Thank you 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tory-Burch-S...729?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a97b4e079


----------



## ylsla

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory


----------



## harlem_cutie

ForMyWife said:


> Can you please tell me if this is authentic? Thanks very much.
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Amanda Crossbody
> eBay item number: 121435573658
> Seller: sweetpeasfinerthings
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121435573658?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



authentic



hailey2721 said:


> Are any TB purses made in the Philippines?
> 
> I just bought this bag Tory Buch Dena Messenger
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...6pumkZMZ0zcBY8f16wOI0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The pics on the listing are stock photos. I was wondering if someone could help me. It seems legit but its my first TB bag and now my research is making me nervous.



authentic



payroll_lady said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please verify the authenticity of this item.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTH-BNEW-TO...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item33948a5c51
> 
> Thank you so much!



fake



Tropigal3 said:


> Aloha!
> 
> My bff just bought this via ebay, wish she told me she was going to do it so I could have checked first!   Since I know nothing about TB bags, would someone please authenticate.  It looks different from pics I've found online but could be older model??
> 
> It's a mini Amanda.



looks okay. Post link if you can.



ylsla said:


> good evening! I was wondering if this wallet is authentic, thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Back-Tory-B...t-/151420335278?pt=Wallet&hash=item23415af4ae



fake and a poor one at that.


----------



## Tropigal3

harlem_cutie said:


> looks okay. Post link if you can.
> 
> Here's link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adcb0e9f5


----------



## harlem_cutie

Tropigal3 said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks okay. Post link if you can.
> 
> Here's link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adcb0e9f5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic. Definitely an older model - maybe 3-4 years old? I have the large size Amanda in Indigo and compared all of the details and everything matches up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tropigal3

harlem_cutie said:


> Tropigal3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> authentic. Definitely an older model - maybe 3-4 years old? I have the large size Amanda in Indigo and compared all of the details and everything matches up.
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## ncabahug

Hello, I've been looking for these transit passes forever, and I came across this on eBay. I now nothing about Tory Burch, so I'm hoping someone could please authenticate this. Some of the stitching looks wonky by the corners, but I'm wondering if it's just the picture or something. Seller also doesn't have much feedback, so I'm unsure of his/her track record. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271615556146?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## tee012456

Can someone tell me if this wallet is authentic. I saw it posted on Poshmark and I dont recall seeing any wallets lately with a logo this large, but maybe it is an older one.


----------



## cdch04

Can someone authenticate this tote ASAP THANKS SO MUCH? Tory Burch Amalie Tote


----------



## ylsla

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...wI3%2B1GXfjOy1Qdrvvlc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

is this wallet authentic?thank you!


----------



## aiboree

Please authenticate won this in an actuon tory burch ella tote large made in vietname thanks  no camera so used my phone camera sorry for the bad photos


----------



## aiboree

More photos  TIA


----------



## heymom

Can anyone ID this Tory Burch? Looking for the year and name or is it even authentic ? Found at consignment shop and I really loved the look.


----------



## aiboree

aiboree said:


> View attachment 2770632
> View attachment 2770633
> View attachment 2770634
> View attachment 2770635
> View attachment 2770636
> View attachment 2770637
> View attachment 2770639
> View attachment 2770640
> View attachment 2770641
> 
> 
> More photos  TIA




Can anyone help please?


----------



## EssyR

hi guys need some help to authenticate my TB rob double zip in cobalt blue? thank you in advance 
and is it normal that there is no "YKK" on the zipper? also the inner fabric is not red. TIA


----------



## iammimai

Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this item...

Item: Tory Burch Caroline Ballet Flat
Seller: ineedprettythings
Item no. 181548007195
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/50-OFF-SALE-...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a451abf1b 

TIA


----------



## deardaily

hiii please authenticate this robinson wallet >.< i really want to buy this but afraid this is the fake one
thank you so much


----------



## BABYSKY

i miss this site! Hi everyone  it has been awhile..  Hope you are all happy with your purchases.


----------



## EssyR

BABYSKY said:


> i miss this site! Hi everyone  it has been awhile..  Hope you are all happy with your purchases.





Hi babysky, please help me authenticate my tb robinson double zip in cobalt blue. Pictures posted above. Thank you so much


----------



## nycgirl79

Hi there
I just purchased my first Tory Burch bag...it's the Dena messenger/clutch and I would greatly appreciate some help with authenticating it. Some sites show the bag with a patterned lining, others show it without, so I wasn't sure if it's a case of old model vs. newer model or fake vs. authentic. Already have it in my possession (purchased it off of ebay), so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's the real deal. Thank you so much!

Auction link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251670601386?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Elizabethjohn

PLEASE HELP. I bought a bag from a lady who goes to auctions for department stores. I cannot find this bag online anywhere. I also don't know what to look for with TBs and cannot find any info online. Please help so I at least know what I bought :/


----------



## Elizabethjohn

It won't let me upload more than one photo at a time for some reason. I hope someone can maybe tell by this ?


----------



## Elizabethjohn

Please help authenticate! I don't know what to look for


----------



## harlem_cutie

aiboree said:


> View attachment 2770632
> View attachment 2770633
> View attachment 2770634
> View attachment 2770635
> View attachment 2770636
> View attachment 2770637
> View attachment 2770639
> View attachment 2770640
> View attachment 2770641
> 
> 
> More photos  TIA



Ellas are really hard to authenticate but the details on this one make me think it's authentic



heymom said:


> Can anyone ID this Tory Burch? Looking for the year and name or is it even authentic ? Found at consignment shop and I really loved the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2770823
> View attachment 2770824
> View attachment 2770826



I've never seen this style. Can we see pics of the interior?



EssyR said:


> hi guys need some help to authenticate my TB rob double zip in cobalt blue? thank you in advance
> and is it normal that there is no "YKK" on the zipper? also the inner fabric is not red. TIA



fake



iammimai said:


> Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this item...
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Caroline Ballet Flat
> Seller: ineedprettythings
> Item no. 181548007195
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/50-OFF-SALE-...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2a451abf1b
> 
> TIA



authentic



nycgirl79 said:


> Hi there
> I just purchased my first Tory Burch bag...it's the Dena messenger/clutch and I would greatly appreciate some help with authenticating it. Some sites show the bag with a patterned lining, others show it without, so I wasn't sure if it's a case of old model vs. newer model or fake vs. authentic. Already have it in my possession (purchased it off of ebay), so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's the real deal. Thank you so much!
> 
> Auction link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251670601386?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



authentic



Elizabethjohn said:


> PLEASE HELP. I bought a bag from a lady who goes to auctions for department stores. I cannot find this bag online anywhere. I also don't know what to look for with TBs and cannot find any info online. Please help so I at least know what I bought :/



fake


----------



## ylsla

Hi, it looks like my post was skipped....
can you please authenticate this wallet? Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-B...vip=true&rt=nc


----------



## nycgirl79

THANK YOU, Harlem_Cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ylsla said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...wI3%2B1GXfjOy1Qdrvvlc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> is this wallet authentic?thank you!



if you have it in your hands tell me what the inside label looks like otherwise I can't really authenticate.



deardaily said:


> hiii please authenticate this robinson wallet >.< i really want to buy this but afraid this is the fake one
> thank you so much



impossible to authenticate from one pic. look at my signature for tips


----------



## EssyR

harlem_cutie said:


> Ellas are really hard to authenticate but the details on this one make me think it's authentic
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen this style. Can we see pics of the interior?
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> fake


Hi harlem_cutie. May i know the points of my tb bag that shows its fake. Thanks alot


----------



## harlem_cutie

EssyR said:


> Hi harlem_cutie. May i know the points of my tb bag that shows its fake. Thanks alot




the shape of the bag and the quality of the leather. Search through this thread for more examples of cobalt bags so you can get an idea of authentic vs. fake.


----------



## tbnewbie

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this tory burch thea bucket bag in bark. Does this shade really exist in this design?https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/


----------



## EssyR

harlem_cutie said:


> the shape of the bag and the quality of the leather. Search through this thread for more examples of cobalt bags so you can get an idea of authentic vs. fake.



Alright i will. Thank you so much.


----------



## tbnewbie

Hi can someone pls help me authenticate this tory burch thea bucket bag?

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/


----------



## tbnewbie

Please help me authenticate this bag guys! 

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/


----------



## ujili

Hi. Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!

Name: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote In Black Safiiano Leather
Seller ID: kimma323
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291275603945?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ujili said:


> Hi. Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!
> 
> Name: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote In Black Safiiano Leather
> Seller ID: kimma323
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291275603945?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



authentic.


----------



## ujili

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Monimor

In desperate need of help please authenticators,
I purchased impulsively a pair of tory burch reva flats.  I was not aware that shoes could be replicated  now I am highly suspicious that I was sold a pair of fake shoes.  The shoes are pre owned according to the seller they were bought around 3 years ago.  Here are the picks
 Photobucket link

http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/Monimor/library/Tory burch


----------



## Monimor

Pic 2


----------



## harlem_cutie

Monimor said:


> Pic 2




you are correct. These are fake. Sole is wrong, no Revas have a side seam and TB does not use Euro sizing on any of her products. I hope you are able to get your money back.


----------



## Monimor

harlem_cutie said:


> you are correct. These are fake. Sole is wrong, no Revas have a side seam and TB does not use Euro sizing on any of her products. I hope you are able to get your money back.



Thank you!  I am trying but the seller does not want to cooperate.  I hope ebay can investigate and rule in my favor.  Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Monimor said:


> Thank you!  I am trying but the seller does not want to cooperate.  I hope ebay can investigate and rule in my favor.  Thank you!




Look through this thread where there are tons of pics of Revas. Notice none have a side seam. Should eBay hassle you this will help build a case. http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/post-photos-of-tory-burch-reva-flats-271847-19.html


----------



## Monimor

harlem_cutie said:


> Look through this thread where there are tons of pics of Revas. Notice none have a side seam. Should eBay hassle you this will help build a case. http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/post-photos-of-tory-burch-reva-flats-271847-19.html


Thank you!!


----------



## IvyGarcia9

Can someone authenticate this? My gut is telling me it's really but I'm scared it's not :/
It's an amanda satchel

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181569249272


----------



## Claudia95

Can someone  help me authenticate this bag? http://allegro.pl/listonoszka-kopertowka-tory-burch-sale-i4755656328.html


----------



## Jenzavala

Hello. Not sure if I am doing this right. Woman wants to sell this Tory burch she says is authentic. Can anyone assist?  


Wait..  How can I post a picture?!?  Lol


----------



## Jenzavala

Can you please let me know if this looks like an authentic Tory Burch?   Super clueless and don't want to be taken.


----------



## Jenzavala

Here is another pic of Tory burch. Please me me know Adam she wants it done fist says it was a gift.


----------



## caarennn

Hi, i just got my new thea chain crossbody..
please help me to authenticate this bag! i'm in doubt because there's no serial number/code at the bottom of the "made in china" tag, when my double zip toryburch has it.
















Thank you


----------



## bgshopping

Hi--I just purchased a Robinson mini double zip from an ebay seller with good feedback.  The purse I received is not the same one that was pictured, so now I'm thinking it's a bait and switch.  Is there anyway to be sure that this is a fake?  The picture posted on ebay had a light colored lining and this one has a black lining.  The only ones I've seen have a light lining.

I'd be very grateful for input.

Thanks.


----------



## bgshopping

Image of the purse, for reference.


----------



## tbnewbie

Hello can someone help me authenticate this bag? Here the link to my flicker acct. I posted it there coz i dont know how to post pictures here. Thanks!  https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/


----------



## jackiesb

http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/mobile...s/d/76667-tory-burch-robinson-triangle--black

Please, i need someone who can tell me if this is authentic or fake? Thanks! The bag has 4 feet on the bottom. 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good afternoon.

Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Love to have it as a travel bag.  Thank you.

Item name:  TORY BURCH AMANDA BLUE LEATHER HOBO & DUSTBAG $495 NWO
Item #:         141463767481
Seller I.D.:    qtmomma78 
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20efe5c9b9


----------



## harlem_cutie

Claudia95 said:


> Can someone  help me authenticate this bag? http://allegro.pl/listonoszka-kopertowka-tory-burch-sale-i4755656328.html



fake



Jenzavala said:


> Can you please let me know if this looks like an authentic Tory Burch?   Super clueless and don't want to be taken.



fake



caarennn said:


> Hi, i just got my new thea chain crossbody..
> please help me to authenticate this bag! i'm in doubt because there's no serial number/code at the bottom of the "made in china" tag, when my double zip toryburch has it.
> Thank you



Can you link to the auction or where you bought it from? Are there any tags? What color is this supposed to be? This looks okay to me but I do not own anything from the Thea line except a wallet. 



bgshopping said:


> Hi--I just purchased a Robinson mini double zip from an ebay seller with good feedback.  The purse I received is not the same one that was pictured, so now I'm thinking it's a bait and switch.  Is there anyway to be sure that this is a fake?  The picture posted on ebay had a light colored lining and this one has a black lining.  The only ones I've seen have a light lining.
> 
> I'd be very grateful for input.
> 
> Thanks.



we would need to see pics and a link to the auction.



tbnewbie said:


> Hello can someone help me authenticate this bag? Here the link to my flicker acct. I posted it there coz i dont know how to post pictures here. Thanks!  https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/



where did you purchase? This looks authentic to me. 



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.  Love to have it as a travel bag.  Thank you.
> 
> Item name:  TORY BURCH AMANDA BLUE LEATHER HOBO & DUSTBAG $495 NWO
> Item #:         141463767481
> Seller I.D.:    qtmomma78
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20efe5c9b9



authentic but I would ask for clearer pictures or pictures in daylight so you can see true condition of the bag. It's not really mint condition when scuffing is visible in the first pic. The seller has authentic items but pics aren't so great.

*Side note to all *- my employer is in the process of locking down our internet to prevent hacking (I work in finance). I do the majority of my posting from work. Almost all forums, photobucket, Flickr and all other hosting sites are blocked. I really only post from home on the weekends so I will try to pop in this thread at least once a week so please be patient.


----------



## tonhipham

Hello,
Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch Amanda Double Zip Tote please? This is my first Tory Burch. I got this on ebay and have 14 days to return it. Also, my purse only have 2 circle hardware on the back pocket of the purse but when I looked online at nordstrom and neiman marcus the purse has 5 circle hardware instead. Thanks!


----------



## tonhipham

This is the second set of pictures for the Tory Burch Amanda Double Zip Tote. Sorry for posting a lot of pictures but I wasn't sure what pictures were needed to authenticate this purse. Thanks!


----------



## jackiesb

http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/mobile/#!/7-fashion-and-accessories/5049-tory-burch-robinson-satchels/d/76667-tory-burch-robinson-triangle--black[/url]

Please, i need help i need someone who can tell me if this is authentic or fake? Thanks! The bag has 4 feet on the bottom. 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## allthekingsmen

Could you please authenticate this Marion Tory Burch bag. I bought it from ebay and they said it was authentic but it just doesn't feel or smell like leather. Thank you


----------



## pink1

The tag looks off on the Marion.  Someone else confirm?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Please help me authenticate this bag. 

Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/161480406561?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks!


----------



## jackiesb

https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/mp/829/#cv/Inbox/149a0ca09d55925a
 Please help me to autheticate this bag thank u in advance!


----------



## jackiesb

http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/mobile/#!/7-fashion-and-accessories/5049-tory-burch-robinson-satchels/d/76667-tory-burch-robinson-triangle--black

Hi i bought the bag here. Just wanna ask if this is authentic or replica. Than you in advance. Other pic present already. Thanks again!


----------



## jackiesb

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/p...%26cid%3D5%26soc-app%3D115%26soc-platform%3D1

Hi experts! Please authenticate this bag for me. I bought this bag at cashcashpinoy.com. i want to know if this is authentic or just a replica? Thanks!


----------



## jackiesb

Hi! Good day experts! I need help to authenticate this tory burch bag triangle black tote. I want to know if this is authentic or just a replica! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sweetsimplicitx

Hi! Please authenticate this bag for me experts! Thanks so much in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...825?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adfaa0e31


----------



## Aintree

Tory Burch lovers, I appreciate your opinion, Real or fake?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...k-/231384840311?ssPageName=ADME:X:ONA:US:1123

Seller information
pinkladywow

Thanks so much!


----------



## tonhipham

Please help me authenticate this wallet. Thank you very much!


----------



## tonhipham

Please help me authenticate this york wallet. Thank you very much!


----------



## tonhipham

Experts, please help me authenticate the Amanda double zip tote that I posted on Nov. 9 because I only have until Friday to return it. Thank you very much!


----------



## melland

allthekingsmen said:


> Could you please authenticate this Marion Tory Burch bag. I bought it from ebay and they said it was authentic but it just doesn't feel or smell like leather. Thank you



The posted Marion Quilted Shoulder Bag in Tigers Eye looks legit to me. While I am not as experienced as some on the board, the hardware, lining, stitching, quality, etc all match bags I've gotten directly from the TB boutiques. Someone questioned the tag, but the tag and the label on the plastic wrapping all look just like everything that comes direct from TB. I think you're good!

I wanted to add as well, that if you look at the reviews of other quilted Marions on department store sites, you'll see other people question the leather/quality for this particular style.


----------



## melland

tonhipham said:


> Please help me authenticate this wallet. Thank you very much!



Unless this is an older wallet, I have never seen a TB lining like is inside that wallet - at least not in the past couple years. If they're selling it as new, then I'd definitely say it's fake.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Aintree said:


> Tory Burch lovers, I appreciate your opinion, Real or fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...k-/231384840311?ssPageName=ADME:X:ONA:US:1123
> 
> Seller information
> pinkladywow
> 
> Thanks so much!



The handles look sloppy as does the seam up the back.  I am not as experienced as others so take my comments with a grain of salt. I have the Thea slouchy tote and it is my reference.


----------



## tonhipham

melland said:


> Unless this is an older wallet, I have never seen a TB lining like is inside that wallet - at least not in the past couple years. If they're selling it as new, then I'd definitely say it's fake.


Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## Carson123

melland said:


> Unless this is an older wallet, I have never seen a TB lining like is inside that wallet - at least not in the past couple years. If they're selling it as new, then I'd definitely say it's fake.




This is a new York wallet. I think it's called a passport wallet. It's all over Tory burch's website and Nordstrom, etc

No offense, but I don't think you should be authenticating her items if you're not familiar with her new items that have been online for months now. Sorry just my opinion. &#128556;

Harlem cutie - where are you?  &#128522;


----------



## melland

Carson123 said:


> This is a new York wallet. I think it's called a passport wallet. It's all over Tory burch's website and Nordstrom, etc
> 
> No offense, but I don't think you should be authenticating her items if you're not familiar with her new items that have been online for months now. Sorry just my opinion. &#55357;&#56876;
> 
> Harlem cutie - where are you?  &#55357;&#56842;



Wow Carson123 - you've got to be kidding me right? I reviewed the blue wallet - not the brown where the poster acknowledges it's a York. You can see the original poster's wording in my original reply to reference back to her original post (blue wallet). Maybe YOU should read a bit more carefully before jumping the gun. 

If you are indeed referencing the blue wallet... then I've got to say you are 110% wrong and that wallet is not a York and it is likely fake.
The York Wallet does not have the TB logo in a circle like the wallet pictured. It has a logo similar to the Robinson. The York wallets do not fold over; the wallet pictured does fold over. The York wallet also has a solid lining; the wallet pictured has a floral lining. While the York comes in a blue, it is definitely not the blue color in the picture.

As I stated above I believe the wallet to be a fake or a very old style due to the lining. There are no items anywhere on TB with a lining like the one shown. Additionally all of the current styles of passport wallets do not fold-over such as the style shown... the only *current* passports that fold do so like a book with a clasp.

When I own multiple items straight from a TB store - including a number of wallets (as well as handbags, sunnies, shoes, etc), I do feel that I have the ability authenticate especially if there is something glaringly wrong.


----------



## Carson123

^^ whoops sorry you're right. I thought you were saying the York passport wallet in luggage was "definitely fake". 

The blue one looks like an older Robinson continental envelope wallet to me.  She has the exact same style on her web site now in current colors. I don't think it's "definitely fake" as she had that floral pattern on many of her older accessories, but to each their own. 

No where did the poster say the seller was stating the wallet was new from what I saw. 

http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-e...0009078.html?start=6&dwvar_50009078_color=660


----------



## harlem_cutie

tonhipham said:


> This is the second set of pictures for the Tory Burch Amanda Double Zip Tote. Sorry for posting a lot of pictures but I wasn't sure what pictures were needed to authenticate this purse. Thanks!



I''m looking at the bag now and I am pretty sure this is fake  but not 100%. The leather is a dead giveaway. Amandas should be soft,  pebbled leather. Also, the satchels with only two  rivets were only made for one season. You should return this as authenticity is questionable.



jackiesb said:


> http://www.cashcashpinoy.com/mobile/#!/7-fashion-and-accessories/5049-tory-burch-robinson-satchels/d/76667-tory-burch-robinson-triangle--black[/url]
> 
> Please, i need help i need someone who can tell me if this is authentic or fake? Thanks! The bag has 4 feet on the bottom.
> Thanks in Advance!



almost everything we've seen from this site has been fake. Can you make your pics enlargeable/ I am unable to see the hardware details.



allthekingsmen said:


> Could you please authenticate this Marion Tory Burch bag. I bought it from ebay and they said it was authentic but it just doesn't feel or smell like leather. Thank you



need to see the back and bottom of bag and close up of hardware on the chain strap

*** I hope to get to the rest of the listings later***


----------



## tonhipham

Thank you very much! I will contact the seller for a refund. 


harlem_cutie said:


> I''m looking at the bag now and I am pretty sure this is fake  but not 100%. The leather is a dead giveaway. Amandas should be soft,  pebbled leather. Also, the satchels with only two  rivets were only made for one season. You should return this as authenticity is questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> almost everything we've seen from this site has been fake. Can you make your pics enlargeable/ I am unable to see the hardware details.
> 
> 
> 
> need to see the back and bottom of bag and close up of hardware on the chain strap
> 
> *** I hope to get to the rest of the listings later***


----------



## jackiesb

Hi, harlem i have a post here which has a enlarged pictures of tory burch triangle. Which i posted last nov 12 2014 at 8:16am. Pls. I need your help. Thanks in advance


----------



## tonhipham

Here are the  pictures of the tags for the blue robinson continental wallet and York wallet. they were both listed as new. Underneath the made in china tag for the blue wallet there was these number/letters HDD024  05-13. The York wallet has a made in Vietnam tag and underneath was these numbers/letters HPK069  05-14.  Hopefully, this information will help authenticate these wallets. Sorry for not posting this information before. Thanks!




melland said:


> Wow Carson123 - you've got to be kidding me right? I reviewed the blue wallet - not the brown where the poster acknowledges it's a York. You can see the original poster's wording in my original reply to reference back to her original post (blue wallet). Maybe YOU should read a bit more carefully before jumping the gun.
> 
> If you are indeed referencing the blue wallet... then I've got to say you are 110% wrong and that wallet is not a York and it is likely fake.
> The York Wallet does not have the TB logo in a circle like the wallet pictured. It has a logo similar to the Robinson. The York wallets do not fold over; the wallet pictured does fold over. The York wallet also has a solid lining; the wallet pictured has a floral lining. While the York comes in a blue, it is definitely not the blue color in the picture.
> 
> As I stated above I believe the wallet to be a fake or a very old style due to the lining. There are no items anywhere on TB with a lining like the one shown. Additionally all of the current styles of passport wallets do not fold-over such as the style shown... the only *current* passports that fold do so like a book with a clasp.
> 
> When I own multiple items straight from a TB store - including a number of wallets (as well as handbags, sunnies, shoes, etc), I do feel that I have the ability authenticate especially if there is something glaringly wrong.


----------



## tonhipham

here are the pictures of the tags. sorry I hit the send button and forgot to attached the pictures.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jackiesb said:


> Hi! Good day experts! I need help to authenticate this tory burch bag triangle black tote. I want to know if this is authentic or just a replica!
> Thanks in advance!



need to see pics of the bottom and back of bag. I am still unable to enlarge the pics so can you please also post a clear pic of the emblem and leather on the front?



tonhipham said:


> Please help me authenticate this wallet. Thank you very much!



The electric eel wallet looks authentic to me. Tight, straight stitching, good color and even patterns all indicate authenticity. The patterned lining corresponds to Fall 2013. The fakes usually have terrible edges with color flaking off.

No idea about the York wallet. I have not seen any of these in person and I don't think I will be able to until after the holidays.


----------



## Ayay123

Hi,

Is there anyone that can please help me to check the authenticity of this bag?
Item Name: ROBINSON BAHAMA PRINTED 
Item Number: 141470042615
Seller ID:  greatbuyz4u
Link: ebay

s28.postimg.org/g1easkuwp/IMG_0129.jpg

s28.postimg.org/fpwuftegp/IMG_0126.jpg

s28.postimg.org/5os06i1dl/IMG_0127.jpg

s28.postimg.org/exu6gma9l/IMG_0128.jpg

The bag has YKK zipper, there is a 'Made in China' label with the serial number. I would like to hear from an expert. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thank you.


----------



## tonhipham

thank you very much everyone!




harlem_cutie said:


> need to see pics of the bottom and back of bag. I am still unable to enlarge the pics so can you please also post a clear pic of the emblem and leather on the front?
> 
> 
> 
> The electric eel wallet looks authentic to me. Tight, straight stitching, good color and even patterns all indicate authenticity. The patterned lining corresponds to Fall 2013. The fakes usually have terrible edges with color flaking off.
> 
> No idea about the York wallet. I have not seen any of these in person and I don't think I will be able to until after the holidays.


----------



## pvtgoose

Hi, 

It's the season and I owe my lovely wife one of these purses. Could you please let me know if the following are authentic? 

Ebay 1

Ebay 2

Ebay 3

I have read through some of your advice, but I have to play the dumb man card. Thanks!

Rick


----------



## harlem_cutie

pvtgoose said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's the season and I owe my lovely wife one of these purses. Could you please let me know if the following are authentic?
> 
> Ebay 1
> 
> Ebay 2
> 
> Ebay 3
> 
> I have read through some of your advice, but I have to play the dumb man card. Thanks!
> 
> Rick



First one looks good, pending a pic of the feet on the bag. There was no turquoise in this style. The color is more of a gray blue.

Second two are authentic.


----------



## prettyczel

Hello Ladies! I hope someone can help me authenticate this Tory. thanks in advace!


----------



## prettyczel

also need help with this one. TIA


----------



## thisMeaghan

Hi there! First I have to say I love this forum! I have a question about a Tory Burch Robinson double zip I just purchased off of eBay.

Here are some pics, so hopefully these help. I have also never had a saffiano bag before, so maybe that's also throwing me off with knowing for sure. But, I did get a great deal, so all together I'm just not sure. Thanks ahead of time for your input! I do have time to return also, sooo thanks again &#128522;


----------



## thisMeaghan

Sorry, here are the pics...


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ayay123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone that can please help me to check the authenticity of this bag?
> Item Name: ROBINSON BAHAMA PRINTED
> Item Number: 141470042615
> Seller ID:  greatbuyz4u
> Link: ebay
> 
> s28.postimg.org/g1easkuwp/IMG_0129.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/fpwuftegp/IMG_0126.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/5os06i1dl/IMG_0127.jpg
> 
> s28.postimg.org/exu6gma9l/IMG_0128.jpg
> 
> The bag has YKK zipper, there is a 'Made in China' label with the serial number. I would like to hear from an expert. Please let me know if you need more pics. Thank you.



Sorry I missed this but it is authentic.



prettyczel said:


> Hello Ladies! I hope someone can help me authenticate this Tory. thanks in advace!



link to seller if you can. I'm unable to enlarge pics to see detail.



prettyczel said:


> also need help with this one. TIA



link to seller if you can. I'm unable to enlarge pics to see detail.



thisMeaghan said:


> Sorry, here are the pics...



link to seller if you can. This looks good so far. Post a pic of the "made in" tag as well.


----------



## prettyczel

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry I missed this but it is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> link to seller if you can. I'm unable to enlarge pics to see detail.
> 
> 
> 
> link to seller if you can. I'm unable to enlarge pics to see detail.
> 
> 
> 
> link to seller if you can. This looks good so far. Post a pic of the "made in" tag as well.





Hi harlem_cutie! these bags are being sold to me by a friend. it is not posted on any site. these are the actual photos of the bags. I hope you can help me with this. thanks in advance


----------



## harlem_cutie

prettyczel said:


> Hi harlem_cutie! these bags are being sold to me by a friend. it is not posted on any site. these are the actual photos of the bags. I hope you can help me with this. thanks in advance



for the navy one please post a pic of the front, back and bottom. I need to be able to see the hardware details clearly. Thanks!


----------



## thisMeaghan

here is the link to the auction. I only paid $280.00, seemed low. And here is the pic of the made in china label as well. The label is a soft rubbery feeling material.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/271673268338?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## jackiesb

hi Harlem cutie! here are some pictures of my tory burch robinson triangle tote-black. was wondering i saw one of this bag on ebay it doesn't have a gold plated feet the one i bought has it. Anyway please help me to find out if this bag is fake or authentic. Thank you very much!


----------



## kaprior1203

Hi,can you please help to authenticate this Tory Burch Crossbody?thank you&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## harlem_cutie

thisMeaghan said:


> here is the link to the auction. I only paid $280.00, seemed low. And here is the pic of the made in china label as well. The label is a soft rubbery feeling material.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271673268338?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



something is off about this bag. I'm still investigating and still in a Thanksgiving coma 



jackiesb said:


> hi Harlem cutie! here are some pictures of my tory burch robinson triangle tote-black. was wondering i saw one of this bag on ebay it doesn't have a gold plated feet the one i bought has it. Anyway please help me to find out if this bag is fake or authentic. Thank you very much!



This looks fake. The hardware is wrong for the lining and there are feet, as you mentioned. Is there anyway that you can take a clear pic of the leather, front and back? The leather texture is extremely important in determining authenticity.



kaprior1203 said:


> Hi,can you please help to authenticate this Tory Burch Crossbody?thank you&#128077;&#128077;



authentic and I'm pretty sure this is a first season Dena Crossbody.


----------



## jackiesb

hhi Harlem_cutie here are the attached images of front and back of the bag. Thanks!


----------



## kaprior1203

harlem_cutie said:


> something is off about this bag. I'm still investigating and still in a Thanksgiving coma
> 
> 
> 
> This looks fake. The hardware is wrong for the lining and there are feet, as you mentioned. Is there anyway that you can take a clear pic of the leather, front and back? The leather texture is extremely important in determining authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic and I'm pretty sure this is a first season Dena Crossbody.


Thank You harlem_cutie!! I appreciate your helpHave a nice weekend.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jackiesb said:


> hhi Harlem_cutie here are the attached images of front and back of the bag. Thanks!



Thank you for the pics. Unfortunately, I am now 100% positive this is fake. I hope you can get a refund. As stated earlier, almost everything we have seen from this site has been fake. I really hope you can get a refund.


----------



## jackiesb

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for the pics. Unfortunately, I am now 100% positive this is fake. I hope you can get a refund. As stated earlier, almost everything we have seen from this site has been fake. I really hope you can get a refund.



Hi harlem cutie thank you very much for the info! Anyway is there any chance if you can post some pics of authentic bag like the one i bought? I will go to the store of tory burch to ask if they can give me a certification that the bag i bought is fake so that i can get the refund more easily. And what should i look out for,for me to determine if the bag is authentic or fake? They told me the bag is a saffiano leather which is a sratch proof though. Thanks again!&#128522;


----------



## harlem_cutie

jackiesb said:


> Hi harlem cutie thank you very much for the info! Anyway is there any chance if you can post some pics of authentic bag like the one i bought? I will go to the store of tory burch to ask if they can give me a certification that the bag i bought is fake so that i can get the refund more easily. And what should i look out for,for me to determine if the bag is authentic or fake? They told me the bag is a saffiano leather which is a sratch proof though. Thanks again!&#128522;



Saffiano leather that is used for the Robinson line should be smooth at every angle. There should no be no extra spacing in the leather. This produces the white dots which is almost always indicative of fake. The fakes are usually a mix of leather or coated canvas and lower grade saffiano. The majority are gray market bags - bags that start off in Tory Burch production and are diverted elsewhere. Almost all gray market bags come through Vietnam and the Phillipines.

As far as hardware, it depends on season, lining and style. TB is great at switching up their production which makes the fakes easier to spot. If you search for "Robinson" in this thread you will see plenty of examples of authentic vs. fake.


----------



## starbuckslover1

Hello, can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch Amanda Mini Satchel? I can post more pictures later. I am thinking it could be an older style. These pictures I took are of the differences between it and the one currently online. Thanks.


----------



## AliGL

Hi there! Can someone tell me if this Robinson Continental wallet is real? I've had it for quite some time and I scratched it. Before I have it fixed, I want to find out if it's authentic.

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/746/BHQDaN.jpg
[url]http://imageshack.com/a/img537/2340/9S1Nrs.jpg[/url]
[url]http://imageshack.com/a/img538/4692/PcGGl2.jpg[/url]
[url]http://imageshack.com/a/img674/7150/VwPytR.jpg[/url]
[url]http://imageshack.com/a/img540/1300/t783lT.jpg[/url]
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/1554/mR2KE5.jpg


----------



## AliGL

Hi there! Can someone tell me if this Robinson Continental wallet is real? I've had it for quite some time and I scratched it. I also lost the tag already  Before I have it fixed, I want to find out if it's authentic.


----------



## lydia_fran

Hi there! Can someone tell me if this Robinson stripped handbag is real?I want to find out if it's authentic.
Thanks!!


----------



## hannahrog

Hello!

I am really interested in this ebay auction for a Tory Burch 797 bag. The link is below:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261682183045

I would greatly appreciate it if someone has time to authenticate it for me. Thank you for the help!

xx
Hannah

--
www.necessaryluxury.co


----------



## k1000a

Hi there!  Could someone help authenticate these boots.  They look fairly legitimate but I just dread buying no eBay.  Everything suddenly starts looking like it's fake. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281516586853?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you!


----------



## k1000a

lydia_fran said:


> Hi there! Can someone tell me if this Robinson stripped handbag is real?I want to find out if it's authentic.
> Thanks!!


As pretty as that bag is, I don't think it is authentic.  First of, the name that appears on the label is for a similar, but also very different bag.  Just search on google and you will see that the real bag did not have a chain strap, but rather a leather strap.  Also, the tag is not the usual Tory Burch tag.  It is usually made of vibrant colors, it is not white.  It's blue and green.  In my experience, I have never seen a white Tory Burch label.


----------



## k1000a

k1000a said:


> As pretty as that bag is, I don't think it is authentic.  First of, the name that appears on the label is for a similar, but also very different bag.  Just search on google and you will see that the real bag did not have a chain strap, but rather a leather strap.  Also, the tag is not the usual Tory Burch tag.  It is usually made of vibrant colors, it is not white.  It's blue and green.  In my experience, I have never seen a white Tory Burch label.


The bag you have is called "Tory Burch Shoulder Bag - Robinson Striped East West" - the "Middy Satchel" is a bag with no chain strap.  Here you can see "your bag" and its actual name.  

http://www.polyvore.com/tory_burch_shoulder_bag_robinson/thing?id=107280700


----------



## melland

k1000a said:


> The bag you have is called "Tory Burch Shoulder Bag - Robinson Striped East West" - the "Middy Satchel" is a bag with no chain strap.  Here you can see "your bag" and its actual name.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/tory_burch_shoulder_bag_robinson/thing?id=107280700



k1000a - Tory Burch has both orange and white tags depending on if the item is seasonal or not. The blue and white tag is legit.

As far as the bag pictured - it just recently sold out at the TB boutiques. It is a legitimate design but the reasons you mention do not make it a fake. I believe it looks real but I can't say for certain. Harlem_cutie can verify.


----------



## k1000a

melland said:


> k1000a - Tory Burch has both orange and white tags depending on if the item is seasonal or not. The blue and white tag is legit.
> 
> As far as the bag pictured - it just recently sold out at the TB boutiques. It is a legitimate design but the reasons you mention do not make it a fake. I believe it looks real but I can't say for certain. Harlem_cutie can verify.


What I think makes the bag not authentic is that it has the wrong name on the tag.  The bag pictured here is called Robinson Striped East West.  However, the tag picture here says "Robinson Striped Middy Satchel," which is the name of a different bag.


----------



## melland

k1000a said:


> What I think makes the bag not authentic is that it has the wrong name on the tag.  The bag pictured here is called Robinson Striped East West.  However, the tag picture here says "Robinson Striped Middy Satchel," which is the name of a different bag.



Ah - good catch!  That is very weird. I wonder if the bag could be legit but somehow it was mislabeled?!? 

lydia_fran - where did you get the bag?


----------



## harlem_cutie

k1000a said:


> Hi there!  Could someone help authenticate these boots.  They look fairly legitimate but I just dread buying no eBay.  Everything suddenly starts looking like it's fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281516586853?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you!



authentic

eta: I can't see any other pics on this page because imageshack and photobucket are blocked at work. Please link to the eBay pages.


----------



## bkrosier

Hello I'm new here, I've been really wanting to get a Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double-Zip tote. I am interested in getting a kir royale because I recently bought a wallet of the same color from official TB website. Could you please authenticate these for me?

eBay seller: carolppi 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251739331508?redirect=mobile //

eBay seller: cin91174
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251740908654?redirect=mobile

in addition, this one is a micro double-zip tote in jelly blue - 

eBay seller: annhon0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141493209838?redirect=mobile

out of the first two, I can't decide which one seems to be more legit. I have noticed a tiny typo on the second seller's tag ("double-ziptote", meaning no space). Let me know if there's anything I may have missed. First time buying a TB bag. would've splurged on the official website but they unfortunately don't have the colors I want.

Hope this can be authenticated soon. Would be really appreciated! Thanks so much


----------



## lydia_fran

melland said:


> k1000a - Tory Burch has both orange and white tags depending on if the item is seasonal or not. The blue and white tag is legit.
> 
> As far as the bag pictured - it just recently sold out at the TB boutiques. It is a legitimate design but the reasons you mention do not make it a fake. I believe it looks real but I can't say for certain. Harlem_cutie can verify.


Hi thanks! 

Now I believe that. I have seen it on the Tory Burch website and as you said it is sold out now.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bkrosier said:


> Hello I'm new here, I've been really wanting to get a Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double-Zip tote. I am interested in getting a kir royale because I recently bought a wallet of the same color from official TB website. Could you please authenticate these for me?
> 
> eBay seller: carolppi
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251739331508?redirect=mobile //
> 
> eBay seller: cin91174
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251740908654?redirect=mobile
> 
> in addition, this one is a micro double-zip tote in jelly blue -
> 
> eBay seller: annhon0
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141493209838?redirect=mobile
> 
> out of the first two, I can't decide which one seems to be more legit. I have noticed a tiny typo on the second seller's tag ("double-ziptote", meaning no space). Let me know if there's anything I may have missed. First time buying a TB bag. would've splurged on the official website but they unfortunately don't have the colors I want.
> 
> Hope this can be authenticated soon. Would be really appreciated! Thanks so much




these are all authentic. The bag with the typo is most likely from Bloomingdale's as I've seen this tag there.


----------



## bkrosier

Thanks so much harlem! I've read through most of the thread and your help is very much appreciated.  now I just have to decide which seller to buy from . Have a good day!


----------



## bkrosier

harlem_cutie said:


> these are all authentic. The bag with the typo is most likely from Bloomingdale's as I've seen this tag there.


Hi again! The second seller's listing just ended because apparently the bag was sold but then it's been relisted? Should this be a concern? 

On another note, what do you think of this listing? Is it too good to be true? I assume the bidding is gonna go up high real quick with a few more days left til it ends. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261691906990&alt=web //

Thanks so much again


----------



## harlem_cutie

bkrosier said:


> Hi again! The second seller's listing just ended because apparently the bag was sold but then it's been relisted? Should this be a concern?
> 
> On another note, what do you think of this listing? Is it too good to be true? I assume the bidding is gonna go up high real quick with a few more days left til it ends.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261691906990&alt=web //
> 
> Thanks so much again



no cause for concern. Seller has multiples which is actually really common since these went on sale right before Thanksgiving. 

The purple set is definitely going to be bid up as it's in great condition and ready for gifting. Good luck if you are bidding


----------



## tonhipham

Hello everyone. Please authenticate this purse for me. Thank you very much!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...607?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462ee07c8f


----------



## bigal

Hi there!  Please authenticate this cute bag I found today at goodwill.   If you'd like more pictures,  please let me know. 

If you know any more information regarding the bag,  it would be helpful as well. 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## bkrosier

harlem_cutie said:


> no cause for concern. Seller has multiples which is actually really common since these went on sale right before Thanksgiving.
> 
> The purple set is definitely going to be bid up as it's in great condition and ready for gifting. Good luck if you are bidding


haha thanks a lot. I'll be keeping my eye on it


----------



## pink1

RE the Goodwill bag.  I have never seen that style or interior.  Anyone else?


----------



## Carson123

pink1 said:


> RE the Goodwill bag.  I have never seen that style or interior.  Anyone else?




That interior lining (as does the stitching) screams fake to me, but I'll let the pros authenticate.


----------



## bigal

pink1 said:


> RE the Goodwill bag.  I have never seen that style or interior.  Anyone else?











Carson123 said:


> That interior lining (as does the stitching) screams fake to me, but I'll let the pros authenticate.



Thank you both for looking.   I'm still hoping for an official answer.   It's really cute,  but would be a real bummer if it's fake.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bigal said:


> Hi there!  Please authenticate this cute bag I found today at goodwill.   If you'd like more pictures,  please let me know.
> 
> If you know any more information regarding the bag,  it would be helpful as well.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!





pink1 said:


> RE the Goodwill bag.  I have never seen that style or interior.  Anyone else?





Carson123 said:


> That interior lining (as does the stitching) screams fake to me, but I'll let the pros authenticate.



sadly, you are all correct as this style is a fake.


----------



## k1000a

Hi everyone, can I get quick help on this Tory Burch.  It looks authentic, but I just don't know.  Thank you!   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191441972279?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bigal

harlem_cutie said:


> sadly, you are all correct as this style is a fake.



Well darn it!   Thank you all for looking at the bag.   I really appreciate it.


----------



## lawyermommy

Please authenticate this bag purchased on ebay. Received it and I'm just not sure. http://m.ebay.com/itm/311195746810?txnId=0


----------



## lawyermommy

In person pictures to follow:


----------



## lawyermommy

Handle:


----------



## lawyermommy

Mirror


----------



## lawyermommy

Snap


----------



## lawyermommy

Tag:


----------



## lawyermommy

Bottom w/ feet:


----------



## lawyermommy

Front


----------



## lawyermommy

Made in tag:


----------



## harlem_cutie

lawyermommy said:


> In person pictures to follow:



definitely authentic. You don't see this style and color combo often. Color is French Red. Style is Robinson East/West tote.


----------



## harlem_cutie

k1000a said:


> Hi everyone, can I get quick help on this Tory Burch.  It looks authentic, but I just don't know.  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191441972279?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Did you purchase this? If so, please post pics when you receive it. There aren't enough pics in auction to authenticate properly.


----------



## lawyermommy

harlem_cutie said:


> definitely authentic. You don't see this style and color combo often. Color is French Red. Style is Robinson East/West tote.



Thanks so much!! What a steal!


----------



## bkrosier

harlem_cutie said:


> no cause for concern. Seller has multiples which is actually really common since these went on sale right before Thanksgiving.
> 
> The purple set is definitely going to be bid up as it's in great condition and ready for gifting. Good luck if you are bidding


Unfortunately, I missed out and lost the auction.  Such a good deal and loved the colour as well. Oh well, you win some, you lose some. 

I have another listing that I would like you to have a look at too. It's a Robinson middy satchel in Parisian blue. I feel like it is authentic but wanted a second opinion. Thanks so much again and I really hope this isn't such a hassle for you! 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111544023378&alt=web


----------



## RL77

Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic Tory Burch wallet?  I received it from my aunt and she wasn't sure either if it was authentic.  If it is authentic, I am looking to sell the wallet and how much should I ask? Photos to follow


----------



## pursesgalore1

Hi, I'm new here and couldn't figure out how to make a new post.  I was wondering if someone could help me.  I am trying to determine if three different Tory Burch handbags are authentic on ebay.  I absolutely love this design, but have never purchased a Tory Burch before, so I'm not sure what to look for.  The following links contain the bags

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-T...878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item234713fde6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-To...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b093cbf48

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9df9d083

If you're able to - what shows that these are authentic if they indeed are.


----------



## pursesgalore1

Also, in the first link - if someone has purchased a bag similar in style in the past - is this able to be carried over the shoulder?  Are the handles long enough?  Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## k1000a

Could any of the experts authenticate this clutch?  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BURCH-Bombe-Reva-Clutch-Leather-Bag-Luggage-MSRP-350-/131379912348?


----------



## harlem_cutie

RL77 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic Tory Burch wallet?  I received it from my aunt and she wasn't sure either if it was authentic.  If it is authentic, I am looking to sell the wallet and how much should I ask? Photos to follow



I have never seen this pattern in Robinson wallets before. The hardware is also inconsistent. Based on these observations I say this is fake.



pursesgalore1 said:


> Hi, I'm new here and couldn't figure out how to make a new post.  I was wondering if someone could help me.  I am trying to determine if three different Tory Burch handbags are authentic on ebay.  I absolutely love this design, but have never purchased a Tory Burch before, so I'm not sure what to look for.  The following links contain the bags
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-T...878?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item234713fde6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-To...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b093cbf48
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-BU...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9df9d083
> 
> If you're able to - what shows that these are authentic if they indeed are.



These are all authentic. You can easily spot a fake by looking at workmanship. Counterfeiters are not going to take the time to sell a "nice" patchwork bag where the suede is smooth and there is no glue on the seams.



k1000a said:


> Could any of the experts authenticate this clutch?  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BURCH-Bombe-Reva-Clutch-Leather-Bag-Luggage-MSRP-350-/131379912348?



authentic.


----------



## chelsea_blues

Hi,
can someone please authenticate this for me ? just got it from my boss
thank you very much


----------



## pursesgalore1

Thank you so much, harlem_cutie! I really appreciate it, and you're amazing at what you do!


----------



## chelsea_blues

chelsea_blues said:


> Hi,
> can someone please authenticate this for me ? just got it from my boss
> thank you very much


can't edit my earlier post.
just read the rules, that i must put the tag and pull zipper in.
please help to authenticate. thanks


----------



## k1000a

Hi there! Could someone authenticate this? It looks fake, at least inside. Could someone confirm?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271711975756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

chelsea_blues said:


> can't edit my earlier post.
> just read the rules, that i must put the tag and pull zipper in.
> please help to authenticate. thanks



Does the "made in" tag have additionla text on the bottom such as "SP 15"?



k1000a said:


> Hi there! Could someone authenticate this? It looks fake, at least inside. Could someone confirm?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271711975756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Please click the link on my signature to see the pics needed to properly authenticate.


----------



## chelsea_blues

harlem_cutie said:


> Does the "made in" tag have additionla text on the bottom such as "SP 15"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hi harlem_cutie,
There is a additional text on the bottom of the made in tag
But not sp 15
Its
Hfa031
11-13

Is it fake ?

Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

chelsea_blues said:


> Hi harlem_cutie,
> There is a additional text on the bottom of the made in tag
> But not sp 15
> Its
> Hfa031
> 11-13
> 
> Is it fake ?
> 
> Thanks



It's authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## chelsea_blues

harlem_cutie said:


> It's authentic. Enjoy!



hi harlem,

thank you very much.
really appreciate it .
so happy..


----------



## evansss

Hi everyone, 

looking to buy either of these, can somebody please authenticate them?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...213?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f42f53a8d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4875b8c319

Thank you!


----------



## julie26

Hi everyone, 
I am also looking to buy a TB bag...saw these 2, TB Amanda hobo and Amanda mini satchel. Please help me to check if it is authentic. Thank you so much
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261685811267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251754520144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## harlem_cutie

evansss said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> looking to buy either of these, can somebody please authenticate them?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...213?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f42f53a8d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4875b8c319
> 
> Thank you!



I can't authenticate Priscillas. Hopefully someone else can help.



julie26 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am also looking to buy a TB bag...saw these 2, TB Amanda hobo and Amanda mini satchel. Please help me to check if it is authentic. Thank you so much
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261685811267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251754520144?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



Both authentic.

I'm off to visit my family. The Wi Fi is non-existent there so I hope you all have a wonderful holiday season and happy and prosperous 2015! See y'all in 2 weeks.


----------



## evansss

Guys I need help buying a priscilla for my gf. Any links that list how to authenticate them yourself?


----------



## julie26

harlem_cutie said:


> I can't authenticate Priscillas. Hopefully someone else can help.
> 
> 
> 
> Both authentic.
> 
> I'm off to visit my family. The Wi Fi is non-existent there so I hope you all have a wonderful holiday season and happy and prosperous 2015! See y'all in 2 weeks.


 
Thanks so much harlem_cutie! appreciate much!


----------



## evansss

Can anybody help me with the links I posted? 

I tend to stay away from ebay for bag buying, but the priscilla is sold out everywhere I've looked


----------



## Rania Spring

evansss said:


> Can anybody help me with the links I posted?
> 
> I tend to stay away from ebay for bag buying, but the priscilla is sold out everywhere I've looked


Evansss, you mean ebay isn't trustworthy?


----------



## Trex1126

Can anyone authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## Trex1126

more pictures


----------



## Monimor

Please help me authenticate these shoes.  TIA!!!!
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...81519?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a9eaf24cf


----------



## LindaRoth

Hi.. Can someone authenticate this robinson double zip pls.... Bought from ebay, tory burch website sold out all the time..link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/351258429248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Thanks ladies


----------



## LindaRoth

More pics..sorry, I can't upload all in 1 post


----------



## LindaRoth

Let me know if you need more pic..


----------



## LindaRoth

Tag..


----------



## pink1

I don't know if I have ever seen a tag like that?  Or maybe I don't pay attention.  Mine usually have the printed tag that is long.  Let someone else chime in.


----------



## lettuceshop

LindaRoth said:


> Tag..




That tag looks good to me, they started using this style a while ago.


----------



## LindaRoth

lettuceshop said:


> That tag looks good to me, they started using this style a while ago.



This is robinson with keyfob.. Does anyone could authenticate?


----------



## harlem_cutie

LindaRoth said:


> This is robinson with keyfob.. Does anyone could authenticate?



click the link in my sig for the pics required. We will need a full pic of the front, back and bottom. Can you also post a clearer pic of the engraving on the feet? Thanks!


----------



## Monimor

Please help me authenticate ... Thank you!! 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/321635835124?nav=SEARCH


----------



## LindaRoth

harlem_cutie said:


> click the link in my sig for the pics required. We will need a full pic of the front, back and bottom. Can you also post a clearer pic of the engraving on the feet? Thanks!


1.


----------



## LindaRoth

harlem_cutie said:


> click the link in my sig for the pics required. We will need a full pic of the front, back and bottom. Can you also post a clearer pic of the engraving on the feet? Thanks!


2.


----------



## LindaRoth

harlem_cutie said:


> click the link in my sig for the pics required. We will need a full pic of the front, back and bottom. Can you also post a clearer pic of the engraving on the feet? Thanks![/QUOTE
> Are all pics okay, harlem_cutie? I have no clue


----------



## harlem_cutie

LindaRoth said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> click the link in my sig for the pics required. We will need a full pic of the front, back and bottom. Can you also post a clearer pic of the engraving on the feet? Thanks![/QUOTE
> Are all pics okay, harlem_cutie? I have no clue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic. Enjoy!
Click to expand...


----------



## kaleigh8

I found this Tory Burch Reva Clutch at a thrift store for $20. Which would be an AMAZING deal, so I bought it and I am hoping this purse is real!!! I do not know how to authenticate the purse.....is this purse real???

View attachment 2853596


----------



## LindaRoth

harlem_cutie said:


> LindaRoth said:
> 
> 
> 
> authentic. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...What a relief  .Thank you so much harlem_cutie, much appreciated. You made my day..
Click to expand...


----------



## harlem_cutie

kaleigh8 said:


> I found this Tory Burch Reva Clutch at a thrift store for $20. Which would be an AMAZING deal, so I bought it and I am hoping this purse is real!!! I do not know how to authenticate the purse.....is this purse real???
> 
> View attachment 2853596
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853605
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853612



looking good so far. Can you lay it flat and take pics of the front and back? Also, provide pic of the "made in" label and zoom in on the hardware.


----------



## jamcl31

Please help in authenticating this Thea chain. Listing number 171576357277. Thank you!! 

http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6129_zpsfdad3148.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6127_zpsaa29a50e.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6126_zpsdd6ad568.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6125_zps46a82bd2.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6128_zps6bc82552.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6124_zps2fd4d72a.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6123_zps2d34f34b.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6135_zps72513b60.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6134_zps27f8943e.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6133_zps8d01ffbd.png


----------



## kaleigh8

Awesome.

here ya go!


----------



## chefphyl

Help, I have a Tory Burch Patent Leather T-Tote bought a few years ago. Someone questioned me if it was real and said she did not think so.


----------



## chefphyl

I had this Tory Burch Patent Leather T-Tote. Bought a few years ago. Now, someone is questioning it and thinks it is a fake. I bought at an Estate Auction. I believe it is real. Help Please and thanks in advance.
It is the Correct size, has the China tage inside, straight stitching,no flaws in hardware. Came with TB box, no tags,wrapping paper or bag.


----------



## Glamurpuss

Can someone tell me what to look for to authenticate TB Amanda boots?  This is the only pic she posted of them. She's only asking $170, but I don't want fakes. They're listed on a community garage sale site so I'll get to see them in person. Are there some obvious signs to look for on a knockoff? Thanks!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

jamcl31 said:


> Please help in authenticating this Thea chain. Listing number 171576357277. Thank you!!
> 
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6129_zpsfdad3148.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6127_zpsaa29a50e.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6126_zpsdd6ad568.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6125_zps46a82bd2.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6128_zps6bc82552.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6124_zps2fd4d72a.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6123_zps2d34f34b.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6135_zps72513b60.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6134_zps27f8943e.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6133_zps8d01ffbd.png



I'm not an expert on the Thea line but I will try. where did you purchase? Any tags? Can we see the bottom of the bag? What color is this supposed to be?



kaleigh8 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 2853691
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853692
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853693
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853695
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853696
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853697



This looks authentic to me. Congrats on your find!



chefphyl said:


> I had this Tory Burch Patent Leather T-Tote. Bought a few years ago. Now, someone is questioning it and thinks it is a fake. I bought at an Estate Auction. I believe it is real. Help Please and thanks in advance.
> It is the Correct size, has the China tage inside, straight stitching,no flaws in hardware. Came with TB box, no tags,wrapping paper or bag.



feet on the bag? Need pic of "made in" tag on the inside. This is a super, super popular style for fakes.



Glamurpuss said:


> Can someone tell me what to look for to authenticate TB Amanda boots?  This is the only pic she posted of them. She's only asking $170, but I don't want fakes. They're listed on a community garage sale site so I'll get to see them in person. Are there some obvious signs to look for on a knockoff? Thanks!!



Amanda boots are faked pretty often but those fakes are usually terrible. Ask to see a pic of the soles and the inner lining. also, make sure the back and side seams are aligned with straight stitching.


----------



## singerchic2009

Hi everyone, just joined!

I bought these wedges on ebay..can anyone authenticate? The inside of the toe box says: 
MADE IN BRAZIL
LEATHER UPPER
LEATHER LINING
MAN MADE SOLE
7M         278A

https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-photos-of-TB-wedges-54ad762a91264405630089c5

More photos: 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Gold-Julianne-Wedges-54ad754d665aa04ef73b99ad

Thank you!!


----------



## jamcl31

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm not an expert on the Thea line but I will try. where did you purchase? Any tags? Can we see the bottom of the bag? What color is this supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> This looks authentic to me. Congrats on your find!
> 
> 
> 
> feet on the bag? Need pic of "made in" tag on the inside. This is a super, super popular style for fakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda boots are faked pretty often but those fakes are usually terrible. Ask to see a pic of the soles and the inner lining. also, make sure the back and side seams are aligned with straight stitching.




It's on ebay, and it's porcelain pink.


----------



## kaleigh8

YES!!!!! SO AWESOME. WOW. Mind is blown. I can't even imagine how that got to be at a thrift store!!!?!?!

Thanks SO MUCH!


----------



## harlem_cutie

jamcl31 said:


> It's on ebay, and it's porcelain pink.



when I search by item # I get this message



> This listing (171576357277) has been removed, or this item is not available.
> 
> 
> *Please check that you've entered the correct item number*
> *Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago will not be available for viewing.*



can you please post the link?


----------



## jamcl31

harlem_cutie said:


> when I search by item # I get this message
> 
> 
> 
> can you please post the link?




http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171576357277


----------



## lucymoonlight

Trex1126 said:


> more pictures



this is authentic! congrat


----------



## chefphyl

jamcl31 said:


> It's on ebay, and it's porcelain pink.


The tag is white with China written on it. I don't think it says made in China. It just says China, I think. I don't have it any longer.  I think it is looped. You can see part of it in one of the pics on left side. It has no feet. I've never seen one with feet.
That you so very very much, for your reply.


----------



## Trex1126

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

jamcl31 - still getting the same error



chefphyl said:


> The tag is white with China written on it. I don't think it says made in China. It just says China, I think. I don't have it any longer.  I think it is looped. You can see part of it in one of the pics on left side. It has no feet. I've never seen one with feet.
> That you so very very much, for your reply.



I can't say it's 100% authentic w/o all of the pics but this looks real to me.

singerchic2009 - wedges are authentic


----------



## Monimor

Hello,
Could someone please help me authenticate 
These shoes?  Thank you.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/321635835124?nav=SEARCH


----------



## harlem_cutie

Monimor said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please help me authenticate
> These shoes?  Thank you.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321635835124?nav=SEARCH



authentic


----------



## Monimor

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## singerchic2009

Thank you!!thats always good to hear


----------



## Svrvh

Hi babysky! I hope you won't mind authenticating this amanda black wallet. Leather is rich and for it looks OK but the scent made me doubt the authenticity hehe it's strong compared to saffiano leather which is light to the senses. Thanks in advance! More powers!

s30.postimg.org/yw915digd/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/t9co7wfxp/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/j0k722rvx/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/icbcj4t65/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/oicspvn3h/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/xngk6014d/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/l2g32l0h9/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/dnqra7elp/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/qgeva4q7h/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/5ytwyhe3x/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/dxy9tjt7x/image.jpg


----------



## Svrvh

Anyone here who can authenticate this wallet I just bought? Take note outer and inner zip pulls and the texture of the leather. I began doubting because it has a strong smell. Hope someone could help. Thanks! More powers! 

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/7v4zytjqv/image.jpg]

s30.postimg.org/yw915digd/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/t9co7wfxp/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/j0k722rvx/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/icbcj4t65/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/oicspvn3h/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/xngk6014d/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/l2g32l0h9/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/dnqra7elp/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/qgeva4q7h/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/5ytwyhe3x/image.jpg

s30.postimg.org/dxy9tjt7x/image.jpg


----------



## yve923

Hi everyone!  

I'm new here and I need help authenticating both *Robinson Zip Coin Case* I purchased on Poshmark.  The red one is new and the blood orange one is a used item.  I'm not concerned about the scratches on the used wallet, just the authenticity of both.  

Few differences I noticed: 


The orange liner does not have the logos on it
The U and the R on the on the zipper pull doesn't seem to be fully engraved on the orange wallet (quality issue? should that be happening with an authentic wallet?)
Both the zipper pull and the keyring are slightly bigger than the red wallet.
Saraffino leather has black edging on the red and not on the orange wallet.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ti3niirq72lzulo/AACzE-YQzE4bGZJz9mq0LaIMa?dl=0

Thank you in advance!

- yve923


----------



## harlem_cutie

Svrvh said:


> Hi babysky! I hope you won't mind authenticating this amanda black wallet. Leather is rich and for it looks OK but the scent made me doubt the authenticity hehe it's strong compared to saffiano leather which is light to the senses. Thanks in advance! More powers!
> 
> s30.postimg.org/yw915digd/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/t9co7wfxp/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/j0k722rvx/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/icbcj4t65/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/oicspvn3h/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/xngk6014d/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/l2g32l0h9/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/dnqra7elp/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/qgeva4q7h/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/5ytwyhe3x/image.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/dxy9tjt7x/image.jpg




where did you purchase? please provide link. Also, pic of front and back of wallet. Thanks!


----------



## caadear

Can someone please authenticate this?  I love the dust storm grey color however its out of season!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251785188416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648 - here is the one I'm thinking of purchasing

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Tory-Bur...Clutch-Luggage-Saffiano-Leather-/251789053523 - here is the same WOC but in luggage. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Svrvh

Thanks @harlem_cutie for your reply

Here's the link where I got it

Instagram.com/pampamdiaz

And here are some addtional pics. Thanks for the help!

s22.postimg.org/mkglofcsd/image.jpg

s22.postimg.org/no0q0dxfh/image.jpg

s22.postimg.org/s630shdh9/image.jpg

s22.postimg.org/tjunnscql/image.jpg

s22.postimg.org/e4mft6kjh/image.jpg

s22.postimg.org/61suvlpbx/image.jpg

s22.postimg.org/4isvcvtdp/image.jpg


----------



## massimoto

Hi. Would anyone be able to help authenticate this
http://tinypic.com/r/6huz2a/8
http://tinypic.com/r/8k5x/8
http://tinypic.com/r/33jh4pd/8
http://tinypic.com/r/20kwxax/8

Much appreciated .


----------



## caadear

Hello

Just re-posting because I just read the guidelines for this forum and cannot edit my first post from last night. 

I ended up purchasing the purse because I really love the color and there is a 14 day return... But I was hoping this could be authenticated prior to receiving or if anyone has ever ordered from this seller but just hasn't posted on this forum. 

Item Name:  NWT Tory Burch ROBINSON Chain Wallet Dust Bag Clutch Dust Storm Saffiano Leather
Item Number: 763173722994 (not sure if that's correct) 
Seller ID: zuk0607 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Tory-Bur...ch-Dust-Storm-Saffiano-Leather-/251789660737?

If it cannot be authenticated, no problem - I will re-post when I receive the item!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Svrvh said:


> Thanks @harlem_cutie for your reply
> 
> Here's the link where I got it
> 
> Instagram.com/pampamdiaz
> 
> And here are some addtional pics. Thanks for the help!
> 
> s22.postimg.org/mkglofcsd/image.jpg
> 
> s22.postimg.org/no0q0dxfh/image.jpg
> 
> s22.postimg.org/s630shdh9/image.jpg
> 
> s22.postimg.org/tjunnscql/image.jpg
> 
> s22.postimg.org/e4mft6kjh/image.jpg
> 
> s22.postimg.org/61suvlpbx/image.jpg
> 
> s22.postimg.org/4isvcvtdp/image.jpg



Please get a refund. This is fake. Sorry.



massimoto said:


> Hi. Would anyone be able to help authenticate this
> http://tinypic.com/r/6huz2a/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/8k5x/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/33jh4pd/8
> http://tinypic.com/r/20kwxax/8
> 
> Much appreciated .



click the link in my signature for authentication guidelines.



caadear said:


> Hello
> 
> Just re-posting because I just read the guidelines for this forum and cannot edit my first post from last night.
> 
> I ended up purchasing the purse because I really love the color and there is a 14 day return... But I was hoping this could be authenticated prior to receiving or if anyone has ever ordered from this seller but just hasn't posted on this forum.
> 
> Item Name:  NWT Tory Burch ROBINSON Chain Wallet Dust Bag Clutch Dust Storm Saffiano Leather
> Item Number: 763173722994 (not sure if that's correct)
> Seller ID: zuk0607
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Tory-Bur...ch-Dust-Storm-Saffiano-Leather-/251789660737?
> 
> If it cannot be authenticated, no problem - I will re-post when I receive the item!



this is authentic. Enjoy! Dust storm is one of my fave TB colors ever.


----------



## harlem_cutie

yve923 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new here and I need help authenticating both *Robinson Zip Coin Case* I purchased on Poshmark.  The red one is new and the blood orange one is a used item.  I'm not concerned about the scratches on the used wallet, just the authenticity of both.
> 
> Few differences I noticed:
> 
> 
> The orange liner does not have the logos on it
> The U and the R on the on the zipper pull doesn't seem to be fully engraved on the orange wallet (quality issue? should that be happening with an authentic wallet?)
> Both the zipper pull and the keyring are slightly bigger than the red wallet.
> Saraffino leather has black edging on the red and not on the orange wallet.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ti3niirq72lzulo/AACzE-YQzE4bGZJz9mq0LaIMa?dl=0
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> - yve923



the red one is definitely authentic. The orange doesn't look good to me but I can't say for certain it's fake. If you can return you should.


----------



## caadear

harlem_cutie said:


> Please get a refund. This is fake. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> click the link in my signature for authentication guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> this is authentic. Enjoy! Dust storm is one of my fave TB colors ever.


Thank you!!!


----------



## massimoto

@harlem_cutie

Thanks for the guideline. But I guess mine can't be authenticated as the listing is on an mobile app. I tried to search for alternative on the listing but it doesn't show. Thanks much tho.


----------



## harlem_cutie

massimoto said:


> @harlem_cutie
> 
> Thanks for the guideline. But I guess mine can't be authenticated as the listing is on an mobile app. I tried to search for alternative on the listing but it doesn't show. Thanks much tho.



look at the pic requirements. The pics you posted are not clear enough to properly authenticate - esp on a black bag.


----------



## iluvbags11

Hey everyone! Can somebody please authenticate this bag? thank you!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141533037081


----------



## echo_23

Hi! Can anyone please help authenticate this item? I love the style but have never seen it before or anything with this lining/zipper. Seller says it's an older style. Thanks in advance!:


Item Name: EUC Tory Burch Amanda Large Python Embossed Leather Handbag Satchel $495
 Item Number: 381119242306
 Seller ID: handbagheaven7
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Tory-Bu...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58bc7a2042


----------



## singerchic2009

Would somebody please authenticate these TB Amy Pumps?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...52830?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a9fe782de


----------



## massimoto

harlem_cutie said:


> look at the pic requirements. The pics you posted are not clear enough to properly authenticate - esp on a black bag.


@harlem_cutie 
They were posted by the seller. I tried to get better pics from her but I guessed she's a pretty bad photographer.


----------



## yve923

harlem_cutie said:


> the red one is definitely authentic. The orange doesn't look good to me but I can't say for certain it's fake. If you can return you should.



Thanks - I thought so too since there were all those differences between the 2 colors.  While I like the orange color better, I'll try to return it.  Thanks again!


----------



## Svrvh

Thanks harlem_cutie! I had a feeling it's a fake  can you tell me what you saw in the wallet that rendered it fake?


----------



## harlem_cutie

iluvbags11 said:


> Hey everyone! Can somebody please authenticate this bag? thank you!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141533037081



I can't authenticate anything from the Thea line but the seller's pebbled leather items are authentic so I think you can safely buy from them.



echo_23 said:


> Hi! Can anyone please help authenticate this item? I love the style but have never seen it before or anything with this lining/zipper. Seller says it's an older style. Thanks in advance!:
> 
> 
> Item Name: EUC Tory Burch Amanda Large Python Embossed Leather Handbag Satchel $495
> Item Number: 381119242306
> Seller ID: handbagheaven7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Tory-Bu...306?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58bc7a2042



Definitely an older style (2008?) and authentic.



singerchic2009 said:


> Would somebody please authenticate these TB Amy Pumps?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...52830?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a9fe782de



authentic



Svrvh said:


> Thanks harlem_cutie! I had a feeling it's a fake  can you tell me what you saw in the wallet that rendered it fake?



the leather texture is all wrong for a new wallet and the emblem has a glaring error. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. Most Amanda wallets for sale on eBay, IG or FB are fake.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

singerchic2009 said:


> Would somebody please authenticate these TB Amy Pumps?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...52830?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a9fe782de



This is not an authentication comment but general comments on the listing.  I have these shoes and have actually worn mine less than 10 times and they in no way look as worn out on the inside as these do.  They are an older style but I have seen them in the two boutiques in Dallas in the full price section - and I saw some last year at the outlet.  Mine also do not fit large at all.  Mine would in fact, fit small if anything but more true to size. 

Again - these comments aren't meant to authenticate but to provide you some information on the style and the condition.


----------



## Ahang1988

Can anyone please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson handbag from eBay? 

Item Name: TB Robinson mini
Item Number: 329332
Seller ID: kellbell-shop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Robinson-mi...-tax-513-new-with-dust-bag-tag-/121542790589?


----------



## lawrence91

Hi there, anyone can help me to authenticate this purse?
Item Name:BNWT Tory Burch York Zip Passport Continental Wallet Black Saffiano Leather
Item Number:281550185706
Seller ID:ronndei 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/281550185706?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

Can someone pls help me authenticate this bag? I've attached pictures the only thing is I can't seem to find a made in tag inside the bag.


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

Paolaloveslucy said:


> Can someone pls help me authenticate this bag? I've attached pictures the only thing is I can't seem to find a made in tag inside the bag.






Sorry here is the link from ebay!!! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271725151182?_mwBanner=1


----------



## iluvbags11

harlem_cutie said:


> I can't authenticate anything from the Thea line but the seller's pebbled leather items are authentic so I think you can safely buy from them.


 

Thanks harlem_cutie! I really appreciate it


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ahang1988 said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson handbag from eBay?
> 
> Item Name: TB Robinson mini
> Item Number: 329332
> Seller ID: kellbell-shop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Robinson-mi...-tax-513-new-with-dust-bag-tag-/121542790589?



authentic



lawrence91 said:


> Hi there, anyone can help me to authenticate this purse?
> Item Name:BNWT Tory Burch York Zip Passport Continental Wallet Black Saffiano Leather
> Item Number:281550185706
> Seller ID:ronndei
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/281550185706?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Thanks in advance.



fake


----------



## mytz

Hi ladies! Pls authenticate this for me. Someone wants to sell me her Tory Burch Ella. She's not from eBay and pics were sent on viber. Thanks!


----------



## mytz

Additional pics of TB Ella


----------



## Ahang1988

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> fake


Much appreciated, harlem_cutie! Thank you


----------



## iluvbags11

Hi, I'm back! I've been eyeing quite a few Tory Burchs' from this seller. Also thinking of getting a Thea. Anyway, can you please check if this is authentic? or do you think her Tory Burch items are authentic? Thank you in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BURCH-ROBINSON-TIGERS-EYE-PEBBLED-LEATHER-SATCHEL-535-/221638347006


----------



## Svrvh

Unfortunately the seller won't give me any refund  but thanks again @harlem_cutie for checking, at least it taught me to be more carelful next time.


----------



## amandameanslove

can someone please authenticate this? thank you so much in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231452232649?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Bnjny

Can someone help me please authenticate this please  just purchased and would like to make sure....seller guarantees that it's authentic and from a high end retail store....looks good but it's my first TB purchase....THANK YOU 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/231441985422?_mwBanner=1


----------



## jamcl31

harlem_cutie said:


> jamcl31 - still getting the same error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say it's 100% authentic w/o all of the pics but this looks real to me.
> 
> 
> 
> singerchic2009 - wedges are authentic




Sorry I only got back to you now! Luckily the item's still active  here: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181636318516/

Thank you tons!!


----------



## yuuri chan

I bought my TB bag form a seller from Mercari and highly suspicious that it is a fake bag. Can someone take a look to authenticate my bag please. I already went to look and compare in Nordstrom and everything just doesn't look right.


----------



## yuuri chan

This is the bag. please authenticate this


----------



## yuuri chan

View attachment 2873782


View attachment 2873783


View attachment 2873784


View attachment 2873785

here are some more


----------



## melland

yuuri chan said:


> This is the bag. please authenticate this



It doesn't appear all your attachments are working but I was able to see the couple pictures of the zipper pulls. The uneveness of the 'Tory Burch' imprint definitely means that's a fake. Authentic bags have much lettering that is clear and crisp.


----------



## yuuri chan

Thank you so much for your reply. Everything about this bag was off. I did compare it to the one Nordstrom carries and it's like 2 different versions. The seller still stands on her point that her bag was authentic though


----------



## k1000a

Hi there, could anyone tell me if this bag is fake? It seems like it to me, but I wanted to confirm. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/tory-burch-...310?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c95edc396


----------



## toryburch27

http://imageshack.com/a/img903/6391/hkNggg.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/6211/zWlctR.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/8752/vEGekm.jpg
I have a pair of boots I bought at a consignment store and I was wondering if they are authentic. They feel like leather and on the inside in white letters it reads: "LEATHER UPPER MAN MADE SOLE LEATHER LINING MADE IN BRAZIL 9M A71B". These boots are absolutely gorgeous but they'd be even better if I knew they were authentic Tory Burch. 
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## lettuceshop

Your in the wrong area, put them on the authenticate board, you should get an answer.


----------



## toryburch27

http://imageshack.com/a/img903/6391/hkNggg.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/6211/zWlctR.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/8752/vEGekm.jpg
I have a pair of boots I bought at a consignment store and I was  wondering if they are authentic. They feel like leather and on the  inside in white letters it reads: "LEATHER UPPER MAN MADE SOLE LEATHER  LINING MADE IN BRAZIL 9M A71B". These boots are absolutely gorgeous but  they'd be even better if I knew they were authentic Tory Burch. 
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## hxwebb

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?  


I am a first time handbag buyer on Ebay and I feel like this is authentic but just want to ask you experts and be sure before I take the jump. 


Thank you!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/271759662809


----------



## Kmiller_41

Hello! I just got this off eBay and thought for sure it was real (I have the same bag in another color) but now am questioning it. The tag says "Deep Derry" instead of "Deep Berry". I can't find any pics online of the bag to see if it was a typo or not. Everything looks exactly the same as the one I purchased from the store so I'm hoping it's just a typo. Here are some pics.


----------



## harlem_cutie

toryburch27 said:


> http://imageshack.com/a/img903/6391/hkNggg.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/6211/zWlctR.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/8752/vEGekm.jpg
> I have a pair of boots I bought at a consignment store and I was  wondering if they are authentic. They feel like leather and on the  inside in white letters it reads: "LEATHER UPPER MAN MADE SOLE LEATHER  LINING MADE IN BRAZIL 9M A71B". These boots are absolutely gorgeous but  they'd be even better if I knew they were authentic Tory Burch.
> Thanks so much for your help!



need more pics. Click the link on my sig for guidelines. Also, please embed your pics in your post



hxwebb said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> 
> I am a first time handbag buyer on Ebay and I feel like this is authentic but just want to ask you experts and be sure before I take the jump.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271759662809



authentic



Kmiller_41 said:


> Hello! I just got this off eBay and thought for sure it was real (I have the same bag in another color) but now am questioning it. The tag says "Deep Derry" instead of "Deep Berry". I can't find any pics online of the bag to see if it was a typo or not. Everything looks exactly the same as the one I purchased from the store so I'm hoping it's just a typo. Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880005
> View attachment 2880006
> View attachment 2880007
> View attachment 2880008
> View attachment 2880009
> View attachment 2880011
> View attachment 2880012




authentic. Nordstrom received a bunch of these bags with typos on the tags. It probably affected other retailers as well. Just out of curiosity, who is the seller?


----------



## jamcl31

Item: Tory Burch Thea Crossbody in Porcelain Pink
Item number: 181636318516
Seller: Amazinglyworthy
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181636318516
Additional photos from seller: 

http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6123_zps2d34f34b.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6124_zps2fd4d72a.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6125_zps46a82bd2.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6126_zpsdd6ad568.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6127_zpsaa29a50e.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6133_zps8d01ffbd.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6134_zps27f8943e.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6135_zps72513b60.png

Thanks!


----------



## Svrvh

Hi harlem_cutie! Just wanna ask something, iluxe is a trusted seller here in our country but just skeptical about the packaging of this bag. Does it really come with plastic coverings? Cuz I pretty sure MK and other brands never do that. But I'm no expert so there it goes. I haven't requested any more pics cuz I got doubtul upon seeing the package in the posted pic. Here's the link 

s18.postimg.org/5114b3cd1/image.jpg

I hope you can help me again. Thank you so much


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Svrvh said:


> Hi harlem_cutie! Just wanna ask something, iluxe is a trusted seller here in our country but just skeptical about the packaging of this bag. Does it really come with plastic coverings? Cuz I pretty sure MK and other brands never do that. But I'm no expert so there it goes. I haven't requested any more pics cuz I got doubtul upon seeing the package in the posted pic. Here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> s18.postimg.org/5114b3cd1/image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can help me again. Thank you so much




My Tory bags have all come wrapped like this.  I have this very bag and got it from Bloomingdales.com and it was wrapped like this.


----------



## Svrvh

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My Tory bags have all come wrapped like this.  I have this very bag and got it from Bloomingdales.com and it was wrapped like this.



Yayyy that's a positive mark! Thank yoh for replying to me  I guess I already have to give this bag a go. How's the bag so far?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Svrvh said:


> Yayyy that's a positive mark! Thank yoh for replying to me  I guess I already have to give this bag a go. How's the bag so far?



I have had it since last April and its a great bag.


----------



## towoitt

This is fake right ladies?... Looks totally diff than my other authentic tags and it has really strong smell of plastic


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

towoitt said:


> This is fake right ladies?... Looks totally diff than my other authentic tags and it has really strong smell of plastic


only a picture of the price tag is showing.


----------



## iuvcoach

Can someone looks at pics and let me know if this coin case is real? TIA


----------



## iuvcoach

More pics


----------



## Ash806

toryburch27 said:


> http://imageshack.com/a/img903/6391/hkNggg.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/6211/zWlctR.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/8752/vEGekm.jpg
> I have a pair of boots I bought at a consignment store and I was wondering if they are authentic. They feel like leather and on the inside in white letters it reads: "LEATHER UPPER MAN MADE SOLE LEATHER LINING MADE IN BRAZIL 9M A71B". These boots are absolutely gorgeous but they'd be even better if I knew they were authentic Tory Burch.
> Thanks so much for your help!


Did you find an answer to this?


----------



## anechcka

I've been looking for the Tory Burch Marion Hobo in black everywhere, and it seems one popped up on eBay today... but I have no experience with Tory Burch bags and can't tell if this is a fake:  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4bb75136

Ladies, what do you think?


----------



## jamcl31

jamcl31 said:


> Item: Tory Burch Thea Crossbody in Porcelain Pink
> Item number: 181636318516
> Seller: Amazinglyworthy
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181636318516
> Additional photos from seller:
> 
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6123_zps2d34f34b.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6124_zps2fd4d72a.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6125_zps46a82bd2.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6126_zpsdd6ad568.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6127_zpsaa29a50e.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6133_zps8d01ffbd.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6134_zps27f8943e.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j341/jamcl31/IMG_6135_zps72513b60.png
> 
> Thanks!




Bump


----------



## harlem_cutie

iuvcoach said:


> More pics



fake



anechcka said:


> I've been looking for the Tory Burch Marion Hobo in black everywhere, and it seems one popped up on eBay today... but I have no experience with Tory Burch bags and can't tell if this is a fake:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-Bu...510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4bb75136
> 
> Ladies, what do you think?



authentic



jamcl31 said:


> Bump



I am not 100% sure but this looks fake to me. The dimensions of the bag are off.


----------



## iuvcoach

harlem_cutie said:


> fake



Thank you!!


----------



## malish985

Hello, will someone please take a look at pictures of this Marion Tote.  The seller said they purchased it 03/2014, they have a print out of their order from toryburch.com.  they don't have a lot of feedback, but a few purses they sold last year had positive reviews from buyers (lv, burberry).  they've also answered all of my questions.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I have this bag in tan and it looks good to me but I am not an experienced authenticator.    

My guess is that isn't the box that this specific purse came in based on the fact that she used a printout of her order from the web (I see the URL at the bottom of the page and there are no creases in the paper) vs the actual invoice that comes in an envelope with every TB order I've ever gotten...

I think I posted a reveal of it or at least some pictures.  It does puddle vs sit on its own when full (or empty) if that is an issue for you. (It is not for me)


----------



## harlem_cutie

malish985 said:


> Hello, will someone please take a look at pictures of this Marion Tote.  The seller said they purchased it 03/2014, they have a print out of their order from toryburch.com.  they don't have a lot of feedback, but a few purses they sold last year had positive reviews from buyers (lv, burberry).  they've also answered all of my questions.



agree with ALPurseFanatic that this is authentic. Enjoy your bag


----------



## malish985

ALPurseFanatic and harlem_cutie - thank you very much for your feedback.  Now I just have to win the auction.  keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## iuvcoach

Can someone take a look at this coin wallet? TIA


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag. I purchased it in ebay but can't seem to find the made in tag inside. Everything else seems to match up with my other bags 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271725151182?_mwBanner=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## harlem_cutie

iuvcoach said:


> Can someone take a look at this coin wallet? TIA



post the link to the sale. This looks okay but the hardware is terrible. The engraving looks shoddy but this may just be a bad pic.



Paolaloveslucy said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag. I purchased it in ebay but can't seem to find the made in tag inside. Everything else seems to match up with my other bags
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271725151182?_mwBanner=1&rmvSB=true



I think I already authenticated this.


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

Oh sorry, did you? I guess I didn't see it. What did you say before? Harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

Paolaloveslucy said:


> Oh sorry, did you? I guess I didn't see it. What did you say before? Harlem_cutie



it's authentic. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

harlem_cutie said:


> it's authentic. Enjoy your bag.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## elizabeth887

Any help with authenticating this Tory Burch would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elizabeth887

More pictures.............


----------



## Tempura

Hi! 

Seller says her friend got it from US outlet.. 
May I know if it's authentic before I deal with her?
Thanks heaps!


----------



## Tempura

More pics


----------



## Tempura

Sorry I can't seems to be able to attach more than 1 picture in the thread.. Pls pardon me! Thank you!


----------



## Tempura

any update plsssss??? thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

elizabeth887 said:


> Any help with authenticating this Tory Burch would be greatly appreciated.



authentic



Tempura said:


> Hi!
> 
> Seller says her friend got it from US outlet..
> May I know if it's authentic before I deal with her?
> Thanks heaps!



fake


----------



## themunchkin

I actually had a question about authentication in general. I have a TB Amanda hobo and the inside lining has the printed TB canvas in it. I met a friend who has the same bag but the lining was blank canvas. Is it possible that the same model bag has different interior lining styles? Both bags looked identical otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

themunchkin said:


> I actually had a question about authentication in general. I have a TB Amanda hobo and the inside lining has the printed TB canvas in it. I met a friend who has the same bag but the lining was blank canvas. Is it possible that the same model bag has different interior lining styles? Both bags looked identical otherwise. Thanks!



linings are seasonal and definitely change. All of my Amanda bags have plain canvas but I've seen many with printed lining. It depends when it was made.


----------



## Tempura

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> fake


Thank you so much harlem_cutie!


----------



## elizabeth887

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> fake


Thank you very much Harlem Cutie, I appreciate it!


----------



## lycheepassion

Can someone help me authenticate this wallet I bought:  http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/fake-tory-burch-wallet-ebay-help-896564.html
I think its a fake.


----------



## melland

lycheepassion said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this wallet I bought:  http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/fake-tory-burch-wallet-ebay-help-896564.html
> I think its a fake.


It's looks real to me but I'll leave it up to harlem_cutie to verify.... I'm not as good with the saffiano products. 

I did want to mention I bet your other wallet is leather/pebbled leather. I noticed this one you posted is saffiano leather. I know some people love saffiano, but I have always felt it is light-weight and plastic looking. It may come down to the different type of leather making it seem 'cheap' or fake. Fingers crossed it's real for you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lycheepassion said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this wallet I bought:  http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/fake-tory-burch-wallet-ebay-help-896564.html
> I think its a fake.




click the link in my sig to see the pics required to authenticate (clear pics of front, back, inside and hardware). Also, link to the auction.


----------



## torchgirl

Hi, i am newbie but always been silent reader for past year. 

i wanna buy my first TB, please help me authenticate this bag :

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221696019630?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and http://www.ebay.com/itm/281607720939?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks


----------



## torchgirl

also, i forgot to include this one , please authenticate this TB bag too :

Item Name: Tory Burch 
Item Number: 181675936331
Seller ID: dollface20092009  ( location @ UK )
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tory-Burch-Clutch-/181675936331?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123

i asked the seller via PM, she said it was present from her husband for christmas, her husband bought it  from tory burch Miami and she has no receipt .

Item Name: Tory Burch Marion Slouchy tote
Item Number: 221696019630
Seller ID: universalhoward  ( location @ North Carolina )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22169601963...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


Item Name: Tory Burch Thea Chain Slouchy tote
Item Number: 281607720939
Seller ID: slpecha ( location @ illinois )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28160772093...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true

please someone authenticate those tb bags . thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

torchgirl said:


> also, i forgot to include this one , please authenticate this TB bag too :
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch
> Item Number: 181675936331
> Seller ID: dollface20092009  ( location @ UK )
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tory-Burch-Clutch-/181675936331?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123
> 
> i asked the seller via PM, she said it was present from her husband for christmas, her husband bought it  from tory burch Miami and she has no receipt .
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Marion Slouchy tote
> Item Number: 221696019630
> Seller ID: universalhoward  ( location @ North Carolina )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22169601963...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true
> 
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Thea Chain Slouchy tote
> Item Number: 281607720939
> Seller ID: slpecha ( location @ illinois )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28160772093...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true
> 
> please someone authenticate those tb bags . thanks



first one needs pics of all hardware. last 2 are authentic.


----------



## torchgirl

harlem_cutie said:


> first one needs pics of all hardware. last 2 are authentic.



Hi harlem_cutie , thanks a lot for your time and i am very happy after you said the last 2 are authentic, hope i can win the auction , finger cross 

for auction number 1 , sadly the seller did not  send me other pic for the hardware .

no pics for hardware. too bad for that 

anyway, happy weekend to all


----------



## michhiko

Hi would appreciate if you can help to authenticate this wallet for me.
(click on images for bigger version)

http://www.polka-b.com/2015/01/tory-burch-robinson-multi-gusset-zip.html

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Hi every one I need some help authenticating this Tory Burch and if possible the name for this bag thanks in advance


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Hi there can someone help me authenticate this Tory Burch and if possible the name thanks in advance


----------



## Vickyluv143

http://www.listia.com/auction/23333692-tory-burch

can someone authenticate this and let me know if its real?


----------



## harlem_cutie

michhiko said:


> Hi would appreciate if you can help to authenticate this wallet for me.
> (click on images for bigger version)
> 
> http://www.polka-b.com/2015/01/tory-burch-robinson-multi-gusset-zip.html
> 
> Thanks for your help



looks fake to me



Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Hi there can someone help me authenticate this Tory Burch and if possible the name thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915155
> View attachment 2915156
> View attachment 2915157
> View attachment 2915158
> View attachment 2915159
> View attachment 2915160



authentic. No idea of the bag name but it looks like it was in the Verona family circa 2009-2010



Vickyluv143 said:


> http://www.listia.com/auction/23333692-tory-burch
> 
> can someone authenticate this and let me know if its real?



my anti virus won't let me click on the link


----------



## Kristapucz

Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this bag. My mom bought it off of eBay and I'm not sure if it's real or fake


----------



## Kristapucz

1


----------



## Kristapucz

1


----------



## Pollenia

Is this Bombe tote authentic?  I recently purchased it from Ebay.


Item Name:  Tory Burch Brown Leather Tan Purse Handbag Tote Reva Emblem MINT Bombe Luggage
 Item Number: 251863666445
 Seller ID:  *mother-goose58*
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251863666445


----------



## Pollenia

Pollenia said:


> Is this Bombe tote authentic?  I recently purchased it from Ebay.
> 
> 
> Item Name:  Tory Burch Brown Leather Tan Purse Handbag Tote Reva Emblem MINT Bombe Luggage
> Item Number: 251863666445
> Seller ID:  *mother-goose58*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251863666445


I should also mention the clear tag inside has "China TBO"


----------



## rachelbilsonfan

Dear ladies,
could you please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double Zip tote? I'm planning to purchase one of the pre-owned Robinsons from Ebay, the seller seems to be reliable. I would be very very thankful for a prompt reply. Thank you! 

Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double Zip tote
Seller ID: divineshoes17
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151605102750?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

Pollenia said:


> I should also mention the clear tag inside has "China TBO"



authentic



rachelbilsonfan said:


> Dear ladies,
> could you please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double Zip tote? I'm planning to purchase one of the pre-owned Robinsons from Ebay, the seller seems to be reliable. I would be very very thankful for a prompt reply. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double Zip tote
> Seller ID: divineshoes17
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151605102750?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



authentic


----------



## rachelbilsonfan

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic



thank you so much for your help and promptness harlem_cutie! I've just bought my first Robinson,yay! have a wonderful evening!


----------



## harlem_cutie

rachelbilsonfan said:


> thank you so much for your help and promptness harlem_cutie! I've just bought my first Robinson,yay! have a wonderful evening!



you are most welcome. Enjoy


----------



## jenn805

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-tote-bag-1809598/

Auth check please


----------



## Itram

Hi, can you please authenticate this?

eBay Item Number: 171713785746

Item title: AUTH Tory Burch $465 Brown Perforated Logo All Leather Large Tote Bag Gorgeous!

Seller: ready2wear4julie

*all pics under item description

Many thanks!
Itram


----------



## Pollenia

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


Thank you so much Harlem_Cutie!  You are amazing at what you do and definitely made my day!!


----------



## makisushi

Hello everyone!  Please authenticate this bag for me.  just want a second opinion of this is truly authentic.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41924c3674


----------



## makisushi

Please authenticate this bag for me please! It's a Tory Burch Amanda Mini Satchel. I feel it's authentic but I just need a 2nd opinion. Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41924c3674


----------



## makisushi

harlem_cutie said:


> linings are seasonal and definitely change. All of my Amanda bags have plain canvas but I've seen many with printed lining. It depends when it was made.


Hello there! Did you get a response yet? I have the same question. I have 2 Amanda mini-satchels that i was given to me Christmas of 2012 and the interior lining is thick blank canvas. It's different from what I am seeing now in stores. I am beginning to wonder if the bags I had were authentic or not. My husband gave them to me as gifts.


----------



## AirJewels

Hi ladies,

Is anyone good with authenticating Tory Burch jewelry?  I got this from eBay and my instincts tell me it's fake but I can't be certain.  





It has a weird "metallic" smell, the clasp doesn't open and close with ease and the seller listed another one with the same pictures after mine sold.  The seller takes returns but if I list the reason as counterfeit I don't have to pay a restocking fee. 

Thanks!


----------



## BabyDar

Hi. I hv purchased a Tory Burch small marion shoulder bag from a instagram seller. 
No price tag and no dustbag given.
Only the bag. No ykk zipper and no made in china label but the seller said the bag came from UK.
Please check for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monimor

Please help me authenticate these sandals. TIA! 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/261807723594


----------



## Monimor

Forgot to add this link as well.  Please help me authenticate. tIA

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261805686566


----------



## harlem_cutie

makisushi said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me please! It's a Tory Burch Amanda Mini Satchel. I feel it's authentic but I just need a 2nd opinion. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41924c3674



authentic



makisushi said:


> Hello there! Did you get a response yet? I have the same question. I have 2 Amanda mini-satchels that i was given to me Christmas of 2012 and the interior lining is thick blank canvas. It's different from what I am seeing now in stores. I am beginning to wonder if the bags I had were authentic or not. My husband gave them to me as gifts.



as stated before, linings vary by season. You should post pics of the bags if you want them authenticated.



AirJewels said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Is anyone good with authenticating Tory Burch jewelry?  I got this from eBay and my instincts tell me it's fake but I can't be certain.
> View attachment 2925963
> View attachment 2925964
> View attachment 2925967
> 
> 
> It has a weird "metallic" smell, the clasp doesn't open and close with ease and the seller listed another one with the same pictures after mine sold.  The seller takes returns but if I list the reason as counterfeit I don't have to pay a restocking fee.
> 
> Thanks!



Not an expert at jewelry by any means but the vast majority of the "T" on the chain are distorted so I feel that it's fake.



BabyDar said:


> Hi. I hv purchased a Tory Burch small marion shoulder bag from a instagram seller.
> No price tag and no dustbag given.
> Only the bag. No ykk zipper and no made in china label but the seller said the bag came from UK.
> Please check for me. Thanks in advance.



This bag looks suspect! The chain wrap is subpar. Post a pic of the bottom of the bag and link to seller.



Monimor said:


> Please help me authenticate these sandals. TIA!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261807723594



authentic


----------



## Monimor

Thank you so much harlem_cutie!!


----------



## BabyDar

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> as stated before, linings vary by season. You should post pics of the bags if you want them authenticated.
> 
> 
> 
> Not an expert at jewelry by any means but the vast majority of the "T" on the chain are distorted so I feel that it's fake.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag looks suspect! The chain wrap is subpar. Post a pic of the bottom of the bag and link to seller.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


Hi. Thanks.
Here is the photo of the bottom... but I don't have the seller link.


----------



## Harper2719

Can you please authenticate this Amanda Hobo for me?  

It is Ebay listing/item # 
371264445956

If you can't see it let me know.  I am having trouble posting an actual link to the sale.   

Thank you!!


----------



## Deygirl

Hi, would you please authenticate this clutch/wallet.
Idk much about designer bags, but this one seems......?

I have more pics on pinterest if you need them:  https://www.pinterest.com/transfox/for-purse-forum/

Thank you so much.  This is a very cool forum!


----------



## bang01

Can someone help me authenticate this.
I already bought it, I think it is authentic but it smell kinda plastic.
Thank you in advance.

The tag is same with the one i see in this forum same design no and no wrong spelling "Deep Berry"


----------



## harlem_cutie

BabyDar said:


> Hi. Thanks.
> Here is the photo of the bottom... but I don't have the seller link.



I can't say with certainty that this is fake but there are a few details about the bag that scream fake to me. 



Harper2719 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Amanda Hobo for me?
> 
> It is Ebay listing/item #
> 371264445956
> 
> If you can't see it let me know.  I am having trouble posting an actual link to the sale.
> 
> Thank you!!



authentic



Deygirl said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate this clutch/wallet.
> Idk much about designer bags, but this one seems......?
> 
> I have more pics on pinterest if you need them:  https://www.pinterest.com/transfox/for-purse-forum/
> 
> Thank you so much.  This is a very cool forum!



this is fake. sorry.


----------



## Harper2719

Thank you so much Harlem Cutie!!!


----------



## Deygirl

this is fake. sorry.[/QUOTE]

Aha!  I knew it!  Thanks so much harlem cutie.  Interior lining was crap, hardware (zipper pull & snap) was crap, right?  All leather strap & that stupid gold detail along the front?  It was given to me, so nbd, but thanks!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Deygirl said:


> this is fake. sorry.



Aha!  I knew it!  Thanks so much harlem cutie.  Interior lining was crap, hardware (zipper pull & snap) was crap, right?  All leather strap & that stupid gold detail along the front?  It was given to me, so nbd, but thanks!![/QUOTE]



The hardware was missing all of the TB markings. This is the easiest way to determine authenticity.


----------



## amaheswa

Can someone authenticate this for me please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa558d6d7


----------



## amaheswa

Oops sorry I forgot to post the info:

Item name: Tory Burch Black Leather Gold-Tone Metal Logo Crossbody Bag!!!!!
Item number: 251882165975
Seller: dvr82 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa558d6d7

Thanks again!


----------



## harlem_cutie

amaheswa said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa558d6d7



see link in my signature for required pics. The pics in the auction are not enough. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Treschic22

Please authenticate:

http://r.ebay.com/54LlOH 

Tory burch marion quilted saddle bag in light oak 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Ashjg

Can someone authenticate this??

Tory Burch Amanda Classic Handle Hobo Aged Vachetta https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HKO2B9W/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_X62dvb1CGB6MA
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HKO2B9W/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_X62dvb1CGB6MA


----------



## tonhipham

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/391088127591?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/331507080224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121598860659?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/271813992783?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eritrejo

hi there! could anyone please help me with this? thnak you so much! 

http://www.segundamano.mx/accesorio...riginal_100_piel-cajeme_889659947.htm?ca=11_s


----------



## harlem_cutie

Hi all, a ton of external links are blocked at work so I can't get to authenticate until I get home. 

For those that are posting links from poshmark, tradesy and others you have to post the pics here. I am not a member of those sites so I can't view the listings properly. For those shopping on instagram you must link to the seller. If they are private then that's your first red flag that a shady transaction is likely ahead. This thread gets tons of activity as we approach Mother's Day so please follow the guidelines in my sig so I can authenticate quicker.

Finally, we have a wonderful forum filled with many amazing members. Please participate. If you only come on tPF for authentications then your post will be passed over. Priority is always given to active tPF members. TGIF!


----------



## harlem_cutie

eritrejo said:


> hi there! could anyone please help me with this? thnak you so much!
> 
> http://www.segundamano.mx/accesorio...riginal_100_piel-cajeme_889659947.htm?ca=11_s




Is it possible for you to get clearer pics? Can't see the details from the pics provided.


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticate this purse for me THANKS


----------



## harlem_cutie

pasitmd1990 said:


> Please authenticate this purse for me THANKS



can we see a pic of the bottom of the bag? where did you purchase? Looks great so far!


----------



## terite

I wonder if you could give me some help. I help out on a little site and this was posted. I think it is an obvious fake - but what do you think? I am not an expert in Tory Burch bags. Thank you experts!


----------



## harlem_cutie

terite said:


> I wonder if you could give me some help. I help out on a little site and this was posted. I think it is an obvious fake - but what do you think? I am not an expert in Tory Burch bags. Thank you experts!


You are correct. This is an obvious fake.


----------



## terite

harlem_cutie said:


> You are correct. This is an obvious fake.



Thank you for you help! 
Terite


----------



## lexlaw18

Hi there - Any help authenticating this would be great! Thank you 


Item Name: TORY BURCH Brown Pebbled Leather Large Tote Purse Handbag Gold -tone Hardware
 Item Number:371294713627
 Seller ID:civilservice02
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371294713627?_


----------



## harlem_cutie

lexlaw18 said:


> Hi there - Any help authenticating this would be great! Thank you
> 
> 
> Item Name: TORY BURCH Brown Pebbled Leather Large Tote Purse Handbag Gold -tone Hardware
> Item Number:371294713627
> Seller ID:civilservice02
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371294713627?_



authentic


----------



## lexlaw18

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic


 
Yay! Thanks so much for the super quick reply!  I may have a few more you in the next few days since I'm on the hunt for a new bag


----------



## lexlaw18

Here's another one that I could use some help with -hopefully there are sufficient pics for you   Thanks!


Item Name: TORY BURCH CHOCOLATE LEATHER LOGO SATCHEL HANDBAG WITH SHOULDER STRAP 
 Item Number:171732921656
 Seller ID:vacationnetwork2015
 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171732921656?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

Will be on vacation with no internet access until 4/13. Enjoy your Passover and Easter holidays.


----------



## amandac1993

Can someone authenticate this bag for me?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-tote-bag-2055905/


----------



## cgator

I bought this purse on ebay can someone please authenticate? Thanks 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...mPvOdH%2BhHI47BumJOlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## loveoreo2014

Was gifted this handbag. Can you please aurhenticate?


----------



## loveoreo2014

Anyone?


----------



## lettuceshop

loveoreo2014 said:


> Anyone?


Our resident in house expert is out of town until 4/13, hope you can hang on a bit


----------



## loveoreo2014

Ok. I just saw that. &#128530;


----------



## Aero63

Are these authentic TB Millers?


----------



## Countingchange

Hi guys, new here! Bought this Tory burch tote for $1 at the thrift store and was wondering if it was real.  Im not familiar with authenticating Tory burch so any input would be greatly appreciated!! It also had a made in China tag which made me very skeptical. Thank you!

Front




Front closeup




Bottom




Interior




Hardware










Made in China tag


----------



## cgator

Item Name: Tory Burch Metallic Gold Reva Clutch
Item Number: 321715636344 
Seller ID:katel.moor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...mPvOdH%2BhHI47BumJOlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Bought this clutch used off of Ebay. If you could please let me know your opinion on whether it's authentic or not I would appreciate it 




[/URL]




















Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

*PLEASE READ*

For those that are posting links from poshmark, tradesy and others you have to post the pics here. I am not a member of those sites so I can't view the listings properly. For those shopping on instagram you must link to the seller. If they are private then that's your first red flag that a shady transaction is likely ahead. *This thread gets tons of activity as we approach Mother's Day so please follow the guidelines in my sig so I can authenticate quicker.*

Finally, we have a wonderful forum filled with many amazing members. Please participate. If you only come on tPF for authentications then your post will be passed over. Priority is always given to active tPF members. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> *PLEASE READ*
> 
> 
> 
> For those that are posting links from poshmark, tradesy and others you have to post the pics here. I am not a member of those sites so I can't view the listings properly. For those shopping on instagram you must link to the seller. If they are private then that's your first red flag that a shady transaction is likely ahead. *This thread gets tons of activity as we approach Mother's Day so please follow the guidelines in my sig so I can authenticate quicker.*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we have a wonderful forum filled with many amazing members. Please participate. If you only come on tPF for authentications then your post will be passed over. Priority is always given to active tPF members. Thanks for understanding.




We are so lucky to have you here, thank you!


----------



## Aero63

Hi 
How did everyone post more than one picture of their item from a mobile?
I wanted to post more pics for authenticati g purposes. 

Do TB Miller sandals all have an 8 digit SN number?


----------



## Countingchange

Aero63 said:


> Hi
> How did everyone post more than one picture of their item from a mobile?
> I wanted to post more pics for authenticati g purposes.
> 
> Do TB Miller sandals all have an 8 digit SN number?



I use photo bucket to post my pics and not sure about your second question, sorry!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Countingchange said:


> Hi guys, new here! Bought this Tory burch tote for $1 at the thrift store and was wondering if it was real.  Im not familiar with authenticating Tory burch so any input would be greatly appreciated!! It also had a made in China tag which made me very skeptical. Thank you!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> Front closeup
> 
> 
> Bottom
> 
> 
> Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in China tag



authentic. This looks like a sample.



cgator said:


> Item Name: Tory Burch Metallic Gold Reva Clutch
> Item Number: 321715636344
> Seller ID:katel.moor
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...mPvOdH%2BhHI47BumJOlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Bought this clutch used off of Ebay. If you could please let me know your opinion on whether it's authentic or not I would appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




authentic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

loveoreo2014 said:


> Was gifted this handbag. Can you please aurhenticate?




click the link in my sig for required pics. Can't authenticate with 2 pics.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Aero63 said:


> Are these authentic TB Millers?



need more pics. Let's see the sole and sizing info.


----------



## Drippingold

HELLO TORY BURCH LOVERS!! Could I please get some authentication assistance on this Tory Burch Nylon Ella Tote I recently purchased on Ebay & received today?  It came packaged as shown in the last photo of the eBay listing. Below are pictures I took after I unwrapped it of some details to help with authentication! What threw me for a loop was when I read "MADE IN VIETNAM" This may be a dead giveaway but I would like to ask all you experts! Thank you so much in advance!!

Item Name: Tory Burch Ella Large Nylon Tote
Item Number: 261851979796 
Seller ID: fashiondes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...796?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf7982014


----------



## Aero63

Thank you!


----------



## loveoreo2014

harlem_cutie said:


> click the link in my sig for required pics. Can't authenticate with 2 pics.



Ok. Here are some more pics... Thanks so much


----------



## Aero63

Here are some more pics of soles and size stamp.  I have more of side view or logo if needed.  I appreciate this!


----------



## harlem_cutie

loveoreo2014 said:


> Ok. Here are some more pics... Thanks so much



authentic



Aero63 said:


> Here are some more pics of soles and size stamp.  I have more of side view or logo if needed.  I appreciate this!



authentic


----------



## Aero63

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic



Thank you for getting back with this so quickly


----------



## httjph

Can you authenticate this Tory Burch Mercer bag?

Item Name: Tory Burch Mercer Adjustable Leather Bag 100% guaranteed authentic
Item Number: 181706274854
Seller ID: I-waish
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-MERCER-...854?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e89b826

Thank you!


----------



## torchgirl

hi to all TB lovers. i wanna to buy TB backpack for the summer , but this will be the first time i  buy TB backpack , Can someone help me authenticate this. Please :

Item Name: Tory Burch women's thea backpack 
Item Number: 361272140367
Seller ID: desertdealsandsteals
Location : Arizona, USA.
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/495-Tory-Bu...367?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item541d7f624f

i already PM the seller for better picture (with flash mode)  but i have not receive the feedback , so i am kinda affraid to buy it, but in the same time, i wanna to buy backpack for the summer.

other seller, but the location in Australia . 

Item Name: TORY BURCH LEATHER THEA BACKPACK BLACK NWT 100% AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 111648762498
Seller ID: dreamshadowlo-ol 
Location : Sydney, Australia 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...98?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item19fec8ea82

please ,  someone help me authenticate TB backpack. which one is authentic ? i hope seller in usa is authentic so i don't have to pay lot of money in postage, because the postage cost from australia to USA  is not cheap also there will be a tax . 

thank you for the feedback


----------



## harlem_cutie

The last three auctions ended. Are either of you still interested in authentication?


----------



## eritrejo

hi there! 

i found this one and i'd like to know if is a good one  thank u in advance  

http://www.segundamano.mx/accesorios_y_joyeria/Bolsa_Tory_Burch_-huixquilucan_890968980.htm?ca=11_s

there is more images


----------



## harlem_cutie

eritrejo said:


> hi there!
> 
> i found this one and i'd like to know if is a good one  thank u in advance
> 
> http://www.segundamano.mx/accesorios_y_joyeria/Bolsa_Tory_Burch_-huixquilucan_890968980.htm?ca=11_s
> 
> there is more images



Sorry but this is fake


----------



## Carson123

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry but this is fake




That lining is hideous [emoji15]


----------



## eritrejo

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry but this is fake



thank u @Harlem_cutie!!!


----------



## Countingchange

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. This looks like a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.



Thats awesome! thank you so much!!!


----------



## efinishya

Hi all!

Can someone please authenticate this two bags please?

Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double Zip Tote In Black Saffiano Leather  MSRP $475
Item Number:  111650101839
Seller ID: angelaleichen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111650101839?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Tory Burch 'Robinson'  Mini Double-Zip Tote, Black - Pre-owned
Item Number: 371306404408
Seller ID: ocfashion4uocfashion4u
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371306404408?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance.


----------



## speedyluv

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301594914212?txnId=1112602959020

Hi, I hope I'm doing this right-I purchased this bag and was wondering if someone could authenticate it?
TIA


----------



## harlem_cutie

speedyluv said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301594914212?txnId=1112602959020
> 
> Hi, I hope I'm doing this right-I purchased this bag and was wondering if someone could authenticate it?
> TIA



authentic


----------



## speedyluv

Thank you so much!


----------



## speedyluv

Another quick question, anyone know what the name of the TB bag above is?
Thx!


----------



## efinishya

speedyluv said:


> Another quick question, anyone know what the name of the TB bag above is?
> Thx!


It looks like a Robinson Tote.


----------



## speedyluv

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

efinishya said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this two bags please?
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double Zip Tote In Black Saffiano Leather  MSRP $475
> Item Number:  111650101839
> Seller ID: angelaleichen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111650101839?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch 'Robinson'  Mini Double-Zip Tote, Black - Pre-owned
> Item Number: 371306404408
> Seller ID: ocfashion4uocfashion4u
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371306404408?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance.



1st one - ask for pic of feet
2nd one - need pic of side snaps


----------



## horne93

I hope I'm posting this correctly.
My daughter purchased this bag from Ebay, it is her first Tory Burch bag and she is so excited and I was wondering if someone could authenticate it.  If there is any other info you need please let me know. I tried uploading a couple of pictures of the bottom of the bag but its not working. TIA
*Authentic Tory Burch Black Pebbled Leather Amanda Handbag*
item # 361268516729
seller id krispy4238
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Tory-Burch-Black-Pebbled-Leather-Amanda-Handbag-/361268516729?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=rUFfoKzb%252BxiTB6L%252BsDEnNXfOmMM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=n


----------



## harlem_cutie

horne93 said:


> View attachment 2972896
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm posting this correctly.
> My daughter purchased this bag from Ebay, it is her first Tory Burch bag and she is so excited and I was wondering if someone could authenticate it.  If there is any other info you need please let me know. I tried uploading a couple of pictures of the bottom of the bag but its not working. TIA
> *Authentic Tory Burch Black Pebbled Leather Amanda Handbag*
> item # 361268516729
> seller id krispy4238
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Tory-Burch-Black-Pebbled-Leather-Amanda-Handbag-/361268516729?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=rUFfoKzb%252BxiTB6L%252BsDEnNXfOmMM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=n



authentic. hopefully some leather conditioner will help with those handles


----------



## efinishya

harlem_cutie said:


> 1st one - ask for pic of feet
> 2nd one - need pic of side snaps


Here is the picture of the feet for the first listing.

Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double Zip Tote In Black Saffiano Leather MSRP $475
Item Number: 111650101839
Seller ID: angelaleichen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111650101839...:MEBIDX:IT





Still waiting for the second one. Thank you.


----------



## efinishya

harlem_cutie said:


> 1st one - ask for pic of feet
> 2nd one - need pic of side snaps


Not sure if this is a good enough picture of the side snaps but here it is. 

Item Name: Tory Burch 'Robinson' Mini Double-Zip Tote, Black - Pre-owned
Item Number: 371306404408
Seller ID: ocfashion4uocfashion4u
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371306404408...:MEBIDX:IT





Thanks for your time.


----------



## harlem_cutie

efinishya said:


> Here is the picture of the feet for the first listing.
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Mini Double Zip Tote In Black Saffiano Leather MSRP $475
> Item Number: 111650101839
> Seller ID: angelaleichen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111650101839...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the second one. Thank you.



This is authentic. Need a better pic for second item. The pic in the listing is not helpful.


----------



## efinishya

harlem_cutie said:


> This is authentic. Need a better pic for second item. The pic in the listing is not helpful.


Thank you so much. I will post back here as soon as the seller give me a better picture.


----------



## lumiinous

Hi,

       I am new to the forums hopefully you all would be kind enough to help me authenticate this tory burch bag that I have just purchased from tradesy. Thank you in advance for being awesome! I posted the link of where I got it from and very detailed photos below. Thanks for helping me out and I am sure it will help others too! 

Item Name: Tory Burch Michelle Angelux
Item Number: 2303073
Seller ID: Amy a.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-tote-bag-black-2303073/


----------



## torchgirl

harlem_cutie said:


> The last three auctions ended. Are either of you still interested in authentication?



sorry for late reply, thank you harlem cutie . yes it already sold out,

bought the auction from aussie, hope it will be 100% authentic , i will post in here soon . thanks


----------



## Tempura

Hi 

Bought this from Carousell but mum doesn't like the color. Wana confirmed its authentic as claimed by the seller before I sell off online. Seller said she bought in US outlet and no receipt. 
Thank you! Appreciate lots!


----------



## Tempura

Tempura said:


> Hi
> 
> Bought this from Carousell but mum doesn't like the color. Wana confirmed its authentic as claimed by the seller before I sell off online. Seller said she bought in US outlet and no receipt.
> Thank you! Appreciate lots!


----------



## Tempura

Tempura said:


> Tempura said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Bought this from Carousell but mum doesn't like the color. Wana confirmed its authentic as claimed by the seller before I sell off online. Seller said she bought in US outlet and no receipt.
> Thank you! Appreciate lots!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tempura




----------



## Tempura




----------



## harlem_cutie

lumiinous said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forums hopefully you all would be kind enough to help me authenticate this tory burch bag that I have just purchased from tradesy. Thank you in advance for being awesome! I posted the link of where I got it from and very detailed photos below. Thanks for helping me out and I am sure it will help others too!
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Michelle Angelux
> Item Number: 2303073


Authentic 








Tempura said:


> Hi
> 
> Bought this from Carousell but mum doesn't like the color. Wana confirmed its authentic as claimed by the seller before I sell off online. Seller said she bought in US outlet and no receipt.
> Thank you! Appreciate lots!


 I only see one of your pics. Not sure why.



torchgirl said:


> sorry for late reply, thank you harlem cutie . yes it already sold out,
> 
> bought the auction from aussie, hope it will be 100% authentic , i will post in here soon . thanks



Pls post when you do


----------



## lumiinous

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see one of your pics. Not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> Pls post when you do


Thank you Harlem Cutie, you are a blessing!


----------



## Tempura

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see one of your pics. Not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> Pls post when you do



I'm not sure too  I will repost for you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Tempura said:


> I'm not sure too  I will repost for you.



I can see pics on my pc but not tablet. weird. Can you zoom in on the hardware. I want to see the "Tory Burch" engraving. Any "made in" tags? there should be a clear label sewn in on the inside somewhere.


----------



## jbennett562

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. I already won the auction but wanted to be reassured. Please let me know if more pics are needed and I will post them when it arrives (which should be Thursday or Friday. Thank so much!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171763848287?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

jbennett562 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. I already won the auction but wanted to be reassured. Please let me know if more pics are needed and I will post them when it arrives (which should be Thursday or Friday. Thank so much!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171763848287?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Ellas are super hard to authenticate from pics because authenticity is determined by the quality of the nylon used but you are in luck because this is a very reputable seller so I wouldn't worry. I have purchased several items from her and all were authentic.


----------



## jbennett562

harlem_cutie said:


> Ellas are super hard to authenticate from pics because authenticity is determined by the quality of the nylon used but you are in luck because this is a very reputable seller so I wouldn't worry. I have purchased several items from her and all were authentic.



Thank you so much harlem cutie!! I can't wait to get it. I've wanted one for a while now.


----------



## CaptFinny

Just purchased this for my wife for our anniversary, really hoping to authenticate it before I give it to her.  Any help is much appreciated. 

Item Name: Tory Burch Thea Zip Cabernet
Item Number:  221755198104
Seller ID:  altergirl4life
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/475-NEW-NWT-TORY-BURCH-Thea-Zip-Cabernet-Soft-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/221755198104


----------



## harlem_cutie

CaptFinny said:


> Just purchased this for my wife for our anniversary, really hoping to authenticate it before I give it to her.  Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Thea Zip Cabernet
> Item Number:  221755198104
> Seller ID:  altergirl4life
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/475-NEW-NWT-TORY-BURCH-Thea-Zip-Cabernet-Soft-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/221755198104



this looks okay but can you please post close-ups of the hardware when you receive it? Looking for close-ups of the feet, main zipper pull and engraving on the strap connectors. Thanks!


----------



## el94

Hi everyone! I just won an auction for this Tory Burch Mini Robinson Stitched Tote and just want to make sure it's authentic! My main concern is that I can't seem to find out if this style was ever produced in this color??? Thanks so much! 

Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Stitched Mini Double Zip Tote 
Item Number: 201336139385
Seller ID: saharche10 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Shoulder-Handbag-/201336139385?


----------



## harlem_cutie

el94 said:


> Hi everyone! I just won an auction for this Tory Burch Mini Robinson Stitched Tote and just want to make sure it's authentic! My main concern is that I can't seem to find out if this style was ever produced in this color??? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Stitched Mini Double Zip Tote
> Item Number: 201336139385
> Seller ID: saharche10
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Tory-Burch-Robinson-Shoulder-Handbag-/201336139385?



not enough pics to determine authenticity. See the link in my sig for the required pics. I suspect it's not authentic because the dimensions are off.


----------



## el94

harlem_cutie said:


> not enough pics to determine authenticity. See the link in my sig for the required pics. I suspect it's not authentic because the dimensions are off.



I will try to get more pictures! I assumed the dimensions were off because the seller literally copied the description verbatim from the TB site without realizing that this season's version has different dimensions than the previous season's version (which is the one the seller is auctioning). 

Regardless, I will request the required pictures!


----------



## Jteng

Hi there!
I just bought a mercer adjustable handbag. Can anyone help to authenticate? Thanks!!

Item name: Tory Burch Mercer Adjustable Shoulder Bag
Item no: 31149536

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...1-49A8-823B-301FFEFDD165_zpsg9kwfery.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...E-4F2B-B1ED-90A23FA683AB_zpsidhwo7m5.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...5-4151-BCF1-E57E4992E15F_zps84aqnwtr.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...A-44D1-9464-80F0C0875F00_zpsob1xusnf.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...C-41B8-8644-4D84A64827A3_zpszg60b3rr.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...A-4739-A6D7-D4EC8AA78CCF_zpspabr1ta9.jpg.html


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jteng said:


> Hi there!
> I just bought a mercer adjustable handbag. Can anyone help to authenticate? Thanks!!
> 
> Item name: Tory Burch Mercer Adjustable Shoulder Bag
> Item no: 31149536
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...1-49A8-823B-301FFEFDD165_zpsg9kwfery.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...E-4F2B-B1ED-90A23FA683AB_zpsidhwo7m5.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...5-4151-BCF1-E57E4992E15F_zps84aqnwtr.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...A-44D1-9464-80F0C0875F00_zpsob1xusnf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...C-41B8-8644-4D84A64827A3_zpszg60b3rr.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...A-4739-A6D7-D4EC8AA78CCF_zpspabr1ta9.jpg.html



need to see the back of the bag and a pic of the "made in" tag on the inside


----------



## Jteng

Hi harlem_cutie,

Thanks for your reply. More pic links for the back of the bag and the tag

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...E-4692-9439-04550B42316E_zpsznlvtsuc.jpg.html

http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...6-4DED-A8F5-E02741EAE899_zpsxc9gxv3s.jpg.html

Once again, many thanks!!


----------



## flowergallm

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic


----------



## flowergallm

Aero63 said:


> Thank you for getting back with this so quickly


yay!


----------



## rachelbilsonfan

Dear ladies,
could you please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Micro Double Zip tote? Thank you! 

Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Micro Double Zip tote
Seller ID: lidbit10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321744910630?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jteng said:


> Hi harlem_cutie,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. More pic links for the back of the bag and the tag
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...E-4692-9439-04550B42316E_zpsznlvtsuc.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/p...6-4DED-A8F5-E02741EAE899_zpsxc9gxv3s.jpg.html
> 
> Once again, many thanks!!



authentic. Enjoy your bag!



rachelbilsonfan said:


> Dear ladies,
> could you please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Micro Double Zip tote? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Micro Double Zip tote
> Seller ID: lidbit10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321744910630?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



this is super adorable and authentic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Some eBay sellers that I trust. I have no affiliation at all.

http://www.ebay.com/usr/marco_guill
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories-/11450/i.html?_saslop=1&_sasl=mrwubinsky&_sop=10
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_saslop=1&_sasl=kimma323&_sop=10
http://www.ebay.com/sch/bygard1234/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## loveoreo2014

Wondering the authenticity of this pink double zip bag. Appreciate the help


----------



## loveoreo2014

loveoreo2014 said:


> Wondering the authenticity of this pink double zip bag. Appreciate the help



Having trouble adding pics


----------



## crose

Can you authenticate a Tory Burch Nylon Ella Tote bag in Peacock?

Are they made in Vietnam or China?


----------



## harlem_cutie

harlem_cutie said:


> Some eBay sellers that I trust. I have no affiliation at all.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/marco_guill
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories-/11450/i.html?_saslop=1&_sasl=mrwubinsky&_sop=10
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_saslop=1&_sasl=kimma323&_sop=10
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/bygard1234/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=



try this for second link - http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Handbags-Bags-/169291/i.html?_saslop=1&_sasl=mrwubinsky&_sop=10

Links seem to only work when you are signed in to ebay. 

seller names: kimma323, marco_guill, mrwubinsky and bygard1234 


loveoreo2014 said:


> Wondering the authenticity of this pink double zip bag. Appreciate the help



need pics of the back and feet. Also nee a closeup of the leather, including where the trim is.



crose said:


> Can you authenticate a Tory Burch Nylon Ella Tote bag in Peacock?
> 
> Are they made in Vietnam or China?



need pics but in general, Ellas are hard to authenticate because we need to see the quality of the nylon and cameras don't pick up on that well


----------



## loveoreo2014

loveoreo2014 said:


> Having trouble adding pics



Ok


----------



## loveoreo2014

loveoreo2014 said:


> Ok



Thank you


----------



## rachelbilsonfan

this is super adorable and authentic.[/QUOTE]

Dear harlem_cutie, thank you so so much for your prompt reply and help! I cant even imagine what would we do without you!   :urock:


----------



## harlem_cutie

loveoreo2014 said:


> Ok



I promise I'm not being difficult but I really can't see the quality of the saffiano. Can you retake in daylight please? The pics are too dark.

Where did you purchase?


----------



## loveoreo2014

No problem. Let me try


----------



## loveoreo2014

loveoreo2014 said:


> no problem. Let me try



k


----------



## loveoreo2014

loveoreo2014 said:


> k



Are these better?


----------



## loveoreo2014

loveoreo2014 said:


> Are these better?



The material is very warped. Purchased off of poshmark. Not sure if just wasn't stored well


----------



## loveoreo2014

loveoreo2014 said:


> The material is very warped. Purchased off of poshmark. Not sure if just wasn't stored well



Lmk if more pics are needed. Thanks for your time


----------



## loveoreo2014

I notice that the material is very warped. Possible water damage or just not authentic. Lmk. And thanks for your time


----------



## harlem_cutie

loveoreo2014 said:


> Lmk if more pics are needed. Thanks for your time



These pics are perfect. Thank you. This looks authentic and I definitely agree with you that it was stored improperly and it got wet. The tarnished hardware was the giveaway.


----------



## loveoreo2014

Thank you. I purchased for $75 thinking for a little crinkling was ok. Not sure if I should keep. Interested in your opinion.  Lmk


----------



## harlem_cutie

loveoreo2014 said:


> Thank you. I purchased for $75 thinking for a little crinkling was ok. Not sure if I should keep. Interested in your opinion.  Lmk



Are you going to use the bag? If it's something you will use regularly, it doesn't smell and there are no cracks in the leather then it's worth keeping. You can reshape it using air pillows. If the leather is cracking then it probably won't be worth it as it will get worse with wear.


----------



## CaptFinny

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks okay but can you please post close-ups of the hardware when you receive it? Looking for close-ups of the feet, main zipper pull and engraving on the strap connectors. Thanks!



Thank you Harlem Cutie!  Here are some pics


----------



## CaptFinny

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks okay but can you please post close-ups of the hardware when you receive it? Looking for close-ups of the feet, main zipper pull and engraving on the strap connectors. Thanks!



More


----------



## CaptFinny

CaptFinny said:


> More



More


----------



## CaptFinny

CaptFinny said:


> More



Even more


----------



## CaptFinny

CaptFinny said:


> Even more



One more


----------



## CaptFinny

CaptFinny said:


> One more



Last one.  Thanks again Harlem Cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

CaptFinny said:


> More



authentic! I hope your wife loves it


----------



## th_goh01

Can anyone please help to authenticate the bag in the following listing? (except for the second and last photo, the rest are taken from the item)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...F2svihtrjpXo40Sn3BE3Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Story behind: 
I am the seller and a buyer just accused me of selling counterfeit and fake bag. I told her that I bought it from Tory Burch's store and I can show her the receipt and transaction proof. She apparently was not satisfied and replied "whatever proof you have that you apparently bought it from tory burch holds no weight because no one would be able to prove it is for the bag you sent me." She further claimed that the bag 'weights nothing' and the leather is so fake and 'not even funny'. Most importantly, she argued that 'Tory burch does not authenticate bags', but she pointed out that 'any reputable seller ... can easily substantiate this is not even leather'. 

I take this allegation seriously and really wish that someone could help me out.  

Many thanks.


----------



## harlem_cutie

th_goh01 said:


> Can anyone please help to authenticate the bag in the following listing? (except for the second and last photo, the rest are taken from the item)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...F2svihtrjpXo40Sn3BE3Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Story behind:
> I am the seller and a buyer just accused me of selling counterfeit and fake bag. I told her that I bought it from Tory Burch's store and I can show her the receipt and transaction proof. She apparently was not satisfied and replied "whatever proof you have that you apparently bought it from tory burch holds no weight because no one would be able to prove it is for the bag you sent me." She further claimed that the bag 'weights nothing' and the leather is so fake and 'not even funny'. Most importantly, she argued that 'Tory burch does not authenticate bags', but she pointed out that 'any reputable seller ... can easily substantiate this is not even leather'.
> 
> I take this allegation seriously and really wish that someone could help me out.
> 
> Many thanks.



click the link in my signature to see the pics that you will need. We need more detailed pics of the bag such as feet, other hardware and clear pics of the interior (another one in daylight). If you have the receipt eBay should decide in your favor. TB does not authenticate bags but they will provide a duplicate receipt that you can send to eBay and/or Paypal.

I cannot get involved in your dispute as I try to remain neutral in this thread but there is an eBay forum where you might be able to get some help.


----------



## th_goh01

harlem_cutie said:


> click the link in my signature to see the pics that you will need. We need more detailed pics of the bag such as feet, other hardware and clear pics of the interior (another one in daylight). If you have the receipt eBay should decide in your favor. TB does not authenticate bags but they will provide a duplicate receipt that you can send to eBay and/or Paypal.
> 
> I cannot get involved in your dispute as I try to remain neutral in this thread but there is an eBay forum where you might be able to get some help.




Thank you for the pointers and advice. I have read through the guideline and truly understand the reason for not getting involved in the dispute. Still, I appreciate any help to authenticate this item. 

Links to the photos are listed in the following:

Front:
s6.postimg.org/5z6qjiwnh/DSC_0013.jpg
s6.postimg.org/3qsk26pjh/DSC_0014.jpg

Rare:
s6.postimg.org/qut0ursul/DSC_0015.jpg

Tag:
s6.postimg.org/dt7c4x4gd/DSC_0016.jpg


Size:
Height: 10" (25 cm)
Length: 12" (31 cm)
Depth: 6" (16 cm)

s6.postimg.org/ou72nom31/DSC_0017.jpg
s6.postimg.org/e24wuuh8t/DSC_0018.jpg
_The bag reads "made in china"_

Fits a 14" laptop:
s6.postimg.org/ld50kpn0t/DSC_0020.jpg
s6.postimg.org/vbpz76wgd/DSC_0021.jpg

Interior:
s6.postimg.org/ujnb7zs99/DSC_0019.jpg
(I am sorry I do not have another interior picture under sunlight)

Barcode:
s6.postimg.org/vczx0lya5/DSC_0022.jpg


Really appreciate your time and patience.


----------



## harlem_cutie

th_goh01 said:


> Thank you for the pointers and advice. I have read through the guideline and truly understand the reason for not getting involved in the dispute. Still, I appreciate any help to authenticate this item.
> 
> Links to the photos are listed in the following:
> 
> Front:
> s6.postimg.org/5z6qjiwnh/DSC_0013.jpg
> s6.postimg.org/3qsk26pjh/DSC_0014.jpg
> 
> Rare:
> s6.postimg.org/qut0ursul/DSC_0015.jpg
> 
> Tag:
> s6.postimg.org/dt7c4x4gd/DSC_0016.jpg
> 
> 
> Size:
> Height: 10" (25 cm)
> Length: 12" (31 cm)
> Depth: 6" (16 cm)
> 
> s6.postimg.org/ou72nom31/DSC_0017.jpg
> s6.postimg.org/e24wuuh8t/DSC_0018.jpg
> _The bag reads "made in china"_
> 
> Fits a 14" laptop:
> s6.postimg.org/ld50kpn0t/DSC_0020.jpg
> s6.postimg.org/vbpz76wgd/DSC_0021.jpg
> 
> Interior:
> s6.postimg.org/ujnb7zs99/DSC_0019.jpg
> (I am sorry I do not have another interior picture under sunlight)
> 
> Barcode:
> s6.postimg.org/vczx0lya5/DSC_0022.jpg
> 
> 
> Really appreciate your time and patience.



Thanks for the pics. Do you have pics of the feet and the "made in" tag? I see no red flags so far but really need the pic of the feet to confirm authenticity.


----------



## th_goh01

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for the pics. Do you have pics of the feet and the "made in" tag? I see no red flags so far but really need the pic of the feet to confirm authenticity.


Thank you again. Unfortunately I do not have any pictures of the feet (didn't cross my mind to do so). The tag that I am aware of is shown in previous post and sorry that I was not aware that there is another "made-in" tag. The wrapping bag says that it is made in China. 

I understand it would be difficult to tell as I do not have the pictures you mentioned. I still feel grateful for your help so far.


----------



## eritrejo

hi there! can anyone hlep me with this? 

http://www.segundamano.mx/accesorio..._original-benito_juarez_891336977.htm?ca=11_s

thnx


----------



## harlem_cutie

th_goh01 said:


> Thank you again. Unfortunately I do not have any pictures of the feet (didn't cross my mind to do so). The tag that I am aware of is shown in previous post and sorry that I was not aware that there is another "made-in" tag. The wrapping bag says that it is made in China.
> 
> I understand it would be difficult to tell as I do not have the pictures you mentioned. I still feel grateful for your help so far.



based on pics I've seen thus far this bag looks authentic to me. Try to get another opinion if you can. Maybe the forums on ebay? Also, go to the eBay forum here on tPF if you have questions about how to handle the dispute. I would personally take the bag back, refund the money and relist. Just make sure the buyer left the tags on.



eritrejo said:


> hi there! can anyone hlep me with this?
> 
> http://www.segundamano.mx/accesorio..._original-benito_juarez_891336977.htm?ca=11_s
> 
> thnx



fake


----------



## th_goh01

harlem_cutie said:


> based on pics I've seen thus far this bag looks authentic to me. Try to get another opinion if you can. Maybe the forums on ebay? Also, go to the eBay forum here on tPF if you have questions about how to handle the dispute. I would personally take the bag back, refund the money and relist. Just make sure the buyer left the tags on.
> 
> 
> 
> fake



Thank you for the advice. I have arranged for a return and paid but paid for the shipment nonetheless. Just hope that this is not a scam and I can get the bag back with everything intact. 

Will take this as a lesson -- that some people are just way too difficult to reason with. 
Thanks for everything.


----------



## jbennett562

Hi! Can I please have some help authenticating this wallet. Thank you!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5673fbea81


----------



## harlem_cutie

jbennett562 said:


> Hi! Can I please have some help authenticating this wallet. Thank you!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5673fbea81



would need to see the "made in" tag to confirm authenticity. I rarely comment on quality but this is way too much $ for a wallet that is in this condition. Once saffiano starts to peel there is no going back. This color appears to be "Tory Pink". I would call a few outlets and see if they have any. It should be around $140 for a new one.


----------



## jbennett562

Thank you so much Harlem cutie!


----------



## harlem_cutie

*DO NOT BUY:*

I keep seeing these bags pop up again and again. No such styles were EVER produced.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Black-W...377?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1c52b9d7b1







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf969cf01






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...292?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4c0f2bb4


----------



## Bagsfordays26

harlem_cutie said:


> would need to see the "made in" tag to confirm authenticity. I rarely comment on quality but this is way too much $ for a wallet that is in this condition. Once saffiano starts to peel there is no going back. This color appears to be "Tory Pink". I would call a few outlets and see if they have any. It should be around $140 for a new one.


It is an authentic Tory Burch but you could probably get a new one from the outlet for pretty close to that price. You can always sign up for their emails and they send you a $50 off coupon for your birthday


----------



## karlie99

Hi! I have recently purchased a Patent Leather wallet from an acquaintance, can anyone help me authenticate this? 
The tag inside says "china tbo", and I'm not sure whether its in the color dark brown or black.

I would really appreciate the help!


----------



## vivari

Hello! I just purchased this Tory Burch Thea Satchel on an impulse and realized I probably should have posted here first. Could someone please help authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Tory Burch THEA TRIPLE-ZIP SATCHEL
Item Number: 111668368719
Seller ID: brightside2015
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111668368719

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lovelymj

Hi, can someone authenticate this one please. Only Neiman Marcus sold this color. Thanks so much! 

Item name: Tory Burch T Stacked Satchel in Fiji Green
Item number: 52139920
Seller: jireh0517
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161599395847


----------



## harlem_cutie

karlie99 said:


> Hi! I have recently purchased a Patent Leather wallet from an acquaintance, can anyone help me authenticate this?
> The tag inside says "china tbo", and I'm not sure whether its in the color dark brown or black.
> 
> I would really appreciate the help!



authentic. FYI, this is an outlet item so there will be a few differences from a retail item.



vivari said:


> Hello! I just purchased this Tory Burch Thea Satchel on an impulse and realized I probably should have posted here first. Could someone please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch THEA TRIPLE-ZIP SATCHEL
> Item Number: 111668368719
> Seller ID: brightside2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111668368719
> 
> Thanks so much!



authentic



Lovelymj said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this one please. Only Neiman Marcus sold this color. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: Tory Burch T Stacked Satchel in Fiji Green
> Item number: 52139920
> Seller: jireh0517
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161599395847



please click the link in my sig for the required pics. If you are on mobile, the link will be in my profile.


----------



## Bagsfordays26

karlie99 said:


> Hi! I have recently purchased a Patent Leather wallet from an acquaintance, can anyone help me authenticate this?
> The tag inside says "china tbo", and I'm not sure whether its in the color dark brown or black.
> 
> I would really appreciate the help!


it looks authentic to me. How much did you pay for it? If you don't mind me asking. They usually  sell these now at the outlet


----------



## el94

harlem_cutie said:


> not enough pics to determine authenticity. See the link in my sig for the required pics. I suspect it's not authentic because the dimensions are off.



The bag arrived today, so here are the more detail pictures! Thank you so much for your help! 

Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Stitched Mini Double Zip Tote 
Item Number: 201336139385
Seller ID: saharche10 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Tory-Burc.../201336139385?


----------



## el94

el94 said:


> The bag arrived today, so here are the more detail pictures! Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Robinson Stitched Mini Double Zip Tote
> Item Number: 201336139385
> Seller ID: saharche10
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Tory-Burc.../201336139385?



More pictures!


----------



## lettuceshop

Hi there,
Do you think this is authentic? I have the same bag and to my untrained eye it looks great?


----------



## wayneout

My wife purchased a purse at a resale shop. She wants to send it to her sister overseas. I believe that the purse is a knockoff from the price she paid. I am also concerned that we might get into trouble sending this overseas. And now my wife is worried that her sister might also get into trouble. The tag only says China. And the resale shop did not claim the purse to be a Tory Burch.  So could this be real?  And if not, will there be a problem sending it overseas as a gift. Thank you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Hi there,
> Do you think this is authentic? I have the same bag and to my untrained eye it looks great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997807
> View attachment 2997808
> View attachment 2997809
> View attachment 2997810
> View attachment 2997811
> View attachment 2997812
> View attachment 2997813


Authentic! Enjoy!


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic! Enjoy!




Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

el94 said:


> More pictures!



I think this is fake. Minis never came in this colo9r, the saffiano is rough and the hardware is wrong, especially the snaps on the side.



wayneout said:


> My wife purchased a purse at a resale shop. She wants to send it to her sister overseas. I believe that the purse is a knockoff from the price she paid. I am also concerned that we might get into trouble sending this overseas. And now my wife is worried that her sister might also get into trouble. The tag only says China. And the resale shop did not claim the purse to be a Tory Burch.  So could this be real?  And if not, will there be a problem sending it overseas as a gift. Thank you.



This is not authentic. I can't comment about the consequences for knowingly shipping a counterfeit. Most customs officers will have the items destroyed and fines levied but that all depends on whether or not the goods are intercepted. I personally wouldn't bother shipping it.


----------



## torchgirl

hi TB lovers , this is the bag i promised before . what do u think ? is it authentic or replica ? it will be my first exprience to buy this kinda bag . i have bought TB robinson  before and love it , 

and  thanks for the response 

s8.postimg.org/lewd6c2qt/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_24_09_981.jpg

http://s8.postimg.org/lewd6c2qt/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_24_09_981.jpg

http://s11.postimg.org/x4v9vcgr7/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_24_28_240.jpg

http://s4.postimg.org/a3ejr27vh/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_24_45_249.jpg

s10.postimg.org/4x8v334qx/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_25_03_016.jpg

http://s10.postimg.org/4x8v334qx/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_25_03_016.jpg

http://s15.postimg.org/nfuhn3nxn/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_25_19_361.jpg

http://s21.postimg.org/s2hxqcfbb/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_25_08_799.jpg

http://s18.postimg.org/tw3v8tybd/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_25_31_632.jpg

http://s7.postimg.org/m03luzdt7/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_25_57_511.jpg

http://s13.postimg.org/jhmd3f6jb/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_26_16_730.jpg

http://s2.postimg.org/mbfh4q78p/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_26_25_513.jpg

http://s17.postimg.org/yqjgh205b/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_26_32_540.jpg

http://s9.postimg.org/oel07dvkf/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_26_44_253.jpg

tag : Made In China

thanks for helping me


----------



## harlem_cutie

melland said:


> If you are referring to the stitched Robinson mini, harlem_cutie already gave reasons it was a fake. Additionally, there are two styles of tags (white and orange) for Tory Burch products. One is for main line items and the other tag is for more specialty, seasonal items.



thank you for your support  and to all of the other folks in the forum too 



torchgirl said:


> hi TB lovers , this is the bag i promised before . what do u think ? is it authentic or replica ? it will be my first exprience to buy this kinda bag . i have bought TB robinson  before and love it ,
> 
> and  thanks for the response
> 
> http://s9.postimg.org/oel07dvkf/bandicam_2015_05_17_22_26_44_253.jpg
> 
> tag : Made In China
> 
> thanks for helping me



I've seen more fakes of this style than authentic ones. Where did you purchase? There are some seasonal changes so I need to make sure I'm looking at the right one.


----------



## wayneout

Thanks for the quick reply. My wife decided to not ship the purse. She will just keep it.
Thanks again.


----------



## torchgirl

harlem_cutie said:


> thank you for your support  and to all of the other folks in the forum too
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen more fakes of this style than authentic ones. Where did you purchase? There are some seasonal changes so I need to make sure I'm looking at the right one.



so i bought the replica ? ooohhh no  

bought this bag from ausie seller for $300 . well i think i need to ask my sister who is living in ausie now to fix this problem with the seller. hope i still can return it . 

thanks harlem cutie for the reply . really appreciate it


----------



## harlem_cutie

torchgirl said:


> so i bought the replica ? ooohhh no
> 
> bought this bag from ausie seller for $300 . well i think i need to ask my sister who is living in ausie now to fix this problem with the seller. hope i still i can return it .
> 
> thanks harlem cutie for the reply . really appreciate it



No, I didn't say it was fake. I asked where did you purchase? Depending on the answer Im going to ask for 1 or 2 more pics. This looks ok so far.


----------



## omi5201314

Hi everyone! I am considering buying this bag I found on a local Japanese site, but I wanted to make sure before I take the plunge! I've asked the seller for more pictures (as per the guidelines), but she swears there's no "Made in.." tag. 

Thank you in advance! 

Item Name:&#12288;Tory Burch Robinson Middy (?)
Link: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m875131384/ (Japanese site)
Photos:


----------



## torchgirl

harlem_cutie said:


> No, I didn't say it was fake. I asked where did you purchase? Depending on the answer Im going to ask for 1 or 2 more pics. This looks ok so far.



sorry for late reply and i can not give you more pics because i already sent this bag to Ausie yesterday, so my sister can return that bag to seller , the seller only gave me 4 days for returning this bag .

i bought it on ebay, but seller location was in ausie, i already posted the link in here 2 weeks ago . probably on page 210 . 

anyway, thanks a lot for you harlem for fast reply, really appreciate it


----------



## wadaiko

Hello ladies,

would you please authenticate this Tory Burch

Item: Tory Burch crossbody amanda mini
Link: Amanda mini crossbody
Would be my first Tory Burch!
Thank you!


----------



## Ammsan

Hi, Can anyone authenticate this bag for me please. I bought it from TJ Maxx the other day and this is my first TB bag.  
I am getting suspicious only because I cant fine any 'Made in .." tag. 

Thanks in advance.
Ammsan


----------



## homegroup

lettuceshop said:


> Hi there,
> Do you think this is authentic? I have the same bag and to my untrained eye it looks great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997807
> View attachment 2997808
> View attachment 2997809
> View attachment 2997810
> View attachment 2997811
> View attachment 2997812
> View attachment 2997813


how much, where do you live, i want to buy


----------



## harlem_cutie

omi5201314 said:


> Hi everyone! I am considering buying this bag I found on a local Japanese site, but I wanted to make sure before I take the plunge! I've asked the seller for more pictures (as per the guidelines), but she swears there's no "Made in.." tag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name:&#12288;Tory Burch Robinson Middy (?)
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/jp/m875131384/ (Japanese site)
> Photos:



need more pics as you noted



wadaiko said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> would you please authenticate this Tory Burch
> 
> Item: Tory Burch crossbody amanda mini
> Link: Amanda mini crossbody
> Would be my first Tory Burch!
> Thank you!



ask for a pic of the hardware that connects straps to bags. Looks ok so far.



Ammsan said:


> Hi, Can anyone authenticate this bag for me please. I bought it from TJ Maxx the other day and this is my first TB bag.
> I am getting suspicious only because I cant fine any 'Made in .." tag.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Ammsan



Authentic. People rip out those tags all the time. If it's there it should be a transparent strip along the bags's inner seams


----------



## Ammsan

harlem_cutie said:


> need more pics as you noted
> 
> 
> 
> ask for a pic of the hardware that connects straps to bags. Looks ok so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic. People rip out those tags all the time. If it's there it should be a transparent strip along the bags's inner seams


Thanks Harlem. 
I checked thoroughly, but couldnt find ripped off part as well.


----------



## wadaiko

harlem_cutie said:


> d
> 
> 
> 
> ask for a pic of the hardware that connects straps to bags. Looks ok so far.


----------



## lettuceshop

Remember the wallet I was looking for...well I think I may have found it

Item name is:TORY BURCH Robinson Zip Continental Saffiano Leather Wallet White Orange Rare!
Item # is: 271877429092
Link to item, http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...ather-Wallet-White-Orange-Rare-/271877429092?

Let me know what you think? I have asked for dimensions then I can compare it to the one I have.


----------



## omi5201314

harlem_cutie said:


> need more pics as you noted
> 
> 
> 
> ask for a pic of the hardware that connects straps to bags. Looks ok so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic. People rip out those tags all the time. If it's there it should be a transparent strip along the bags's inner seams



Hi, harlem_cutie, thank you for replying! But what additional pictures would you need? Were the eight pictures I uploaded not sufficient?

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

omi5201314 said:


> Hi, harlem_cutie, thank you for replying! But what additional pictures would you need? Were the eight pictures I uploaded not sufficient?
> 
> Thanks!



full on shot of the bottom with all 4 feet showing and pic of the hardware that attaches the strap to the bag. I'm 90% sure this is authentic. I like to be 100% sure before I give the green light.


----------



## noniemarie

I recently purchased a black Thea cross body from a seller off of Tradesy. She guarantees authentic. My question is....Why on the Tory Burch site does the bag and most of hers with tassels have 2 wrapped around the shoulder strap?  I saw one on here that was bought in Canada that had the tassel on the pull and it was shaped like a ball. It was said to be real. Mine has a long tassel on the zipper pull.  I've seen all 3 tassels when I google images. Does it depend where the bag was sold and when?
Everything looks good as far as quality and hardware.  Mine does not have the clear          " made in china " tag and does not have the 2 interior slit pockets. The interior is black with her logo and it does have the gold logo attached to a round piece of leather on the inside under the inside zipper. The pull has her name.
The sleeper bag is off white with a border of the pink print and there is a metal logo pull attached.


----------



## prislee47

Hi, is the following Tory Burch wallet authentic??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301651686070

and also this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111685124209?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

noniemarie said:


> I recently purchased a black Thea cross body from a seller off of Tradesy. She guarantees authentic. My question is....Why on the Tory Burch site does the bag and most of hers with tassels have 2 wrapped around the shoulder strap?  I saw one on here that was bought in Canada that had the tassel on the pull and it was shaped like a ball. It was said to be real. Mine has a long tassel on the zipper pull.  I've seen all 3 tassels when I google images. Does it depend where the bag was sold and when?
> Everything looks good as far as quality and hardware.  Mine does not have the clear          " made in china " tag and does not have the 2 interior slit pockets. The interior is black with her logo and it does have the gold logo attached to a round piece of leather on the inside under the inside zipper. The pull has her name.
> The sleeper bag is off white with a border of the pink print and there is a metal logo pull attached.


 need pics. No one can authenticate from a description.



prislee47 said:


> Hi, is the following Tory Burch wallet authentic??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301651686070
> 
> and also this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111685124209?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



wallet is fake. Authenticity of bag is hard to tell from pics. Need better lighting. Also, outlets have Amandas at around $250-$300. If you are in the US you should call one.


----------



## prislee47

harlem_cutie said:


> need pics. No one can authenticate from a description.
> 
> 
> 
> wallet is fake. Authenticity of bag is hard to tell from pics. Need better lighting. Also, outlets have Amandas at around $250-$300. If you are in the US you should call one.


How can you tell that the Tory Burch wallet is fake? 

Thank you! I will be calling a Tory Burch outlet to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## harlem_cutie

prislee47 said:


> How can you tell that the Tory Burch wallet is fake?
> 
> Thank you! I will be calling a Tory Burch outlet to see if they have any in stock.



color, leather texture and hardware are all wrong for a continental wallet. The emblem is also flawed.


----------



## noniemarie

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-cross-body-bag-2991211/

This is the link of the photos provided. Did she make different tassels at different times or for different retailers? I found one where it was a Tory Burch and had the tassel on the pull.


----------



## prislee47

prislee47 said:


> How can you tell that the Tory Burch wallet is fake?
> 
> Thank you! I will be calling a Tory Burch outlet to see if they have any in stock.


For the bag, what specific pictures will help authenticate the item (aside from better lighting)? Thank you!


----------



## NewShoe1

Can anyone authenticate this please? thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350-EUC-TOR...950?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fcb0e93e


----------



## noniemarie

Does anyone have info about TB using different tassels at different times or retailers?


----------



## harlem_cutie

noniemarie said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-cross-body-bag-2991211/
> 
> This is the link of the photos provided. Did she make different tassels at different times or for different retailers? I found one where it was a Tory Burch and had the tassel on the pull.



The only site I am a member of is ebay so you will have to upload pics here so I can see them. also, do not rely on stock photos to help with authentication. Almost all TB bags differ in varying ways from stock photos that are sent to retailers before bags are actually put in production. Bags for the Asian market, particularly Lane Crawford stores, will also vary slightly from North American models.



prislee47 said:


> For the bag, what specific pictures will help authenticate the item (aside from better lighting)? Thank you!



check my signature for photo requirements> lighting makes a HUGE difference especially for black bags.



NewShoe1 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this please? thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350-EUC-TOR...950?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fcb0e93e



authentic


----------



## t_elegino

Hi there! My friend gave me her wallet that she no longer used and I was wondering if it was authentic or not. If anyone could possibly help me in authenticating this wallet, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you for your time!


----------



## MareSerenitatus

Item Name: Tory Burch New With Tag Robinson Mini Double Zip
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-tote-bag-black-2623267/?tref=category


----------



## noniemarie

harlem_cutie said:


> The only site I am a member of is ebay so you will have to upload pics here so I can see them. also, do not rely on stock photos to help with authentication. Almost all TB bags differ in varying ways from stock photos that are sent to retailers before bags are actually put in production. Bags for the Asian market, particularly Lane Crawford stores, will also vary slightly from North American models.
> 
> 
> 
> check my signature for photo requirements> lighting makes a HUGE difference especially for black bags.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


Thea Cross Body
harlem_cutie sorry for making this so difficult. One good thing is that until I started taking photos, I didn't think the clear tag was still on the bag. I hope my photos help.
Thank you!


----------



## noniemarie

I was able to find my Thea bag with the one tassel on the Tory Burch homepages for EU and UK. If it is real, it looks like it was purchased overseas. harlem_cutie, when you said that there was a reason for the different tassel I went looking. Once I found the style #41139731, I was able to broaden my search.


----------



## harlem_cutie

noniemarie said:


> I was able to find my Thea bag with the one tassel on the Tory Burch homepages for EU and UK. If it is real, it looks like it was purchased overseas. harlem_cutie, when you said that there was a reason for the different tassel I went looking. Once I found the style #41139731, I was able to broaden my search.



I'm fairly certain this bag is authentic (99% sure). the only reason I'm not saying 100% is because the fakes in the Thea line are really, really good. The metal rings indicate that this was a first run bag that likely went straight to outlets also due to the uneven seams on the bottom. This might even be a sample bag. Enjoy your bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

t_elegino said:


> Hi there! My friend gave me her wallet that she no longer used and I was wondering if it was authentic or not. If anyone could possibly help me in authenticating this wallet, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you for your time!



tell me what the "made in china" tag says. It should be in between one of the pockets



MareSerenitatus said:


> Item Name: Tory Burch New With Tag Robinson Mini Double Zip
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-tote-bag-black-2623267/?tref=category



I'm not on Tradesy. Please upload the pics here.


----------



## MareSerenitatus

harlem_cutie said:


> tell me what the "made in china" tag says. It should be in between one of the pockets
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on Tradesy. Please upload the pics here.



got it


----------



## harlem_cutie

MareSerenitatus said:


> got it



thank you. Ask the seller for interior pics, a pic of the tag (close up) and a pic of the TB keyring (close up). Looking good so far.


----------



## MareSerenitatus

harlem_cutie said:


> thank you. Ask the seller for interior pics, a pic of the tag (close up) and a pic of the TB keyring (close up). Looking good so far.



They have an interior pic on the listing


----------



## t_elegino

harlem_cutie said:


> tell me what the "made in china" tag says. It should be in between one of the pockets
> 
> I'm not on Tradesy. Please upload the pics here.



It only says "made in china" on it and nothing else. I have attached a photo, thanks!


----------



## Lct08

Hello everyone!

I'm new here on Tory Burch page and would like to ask if this bag below is authentic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

t_elegino said:


> It only says "made in china" on it and nothing else. I have attached a photo, thanks!



what color is this supposed to be?



Lct08 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new here on Tory Burch page and would like to ask if this bag below is authentic. Thanks in advance!



please click the link in my signature or profile page for pic requirements


----------



## Lct08

harlem_cutie said:


> what color is this supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> please click the link in my signature or profile page for pic requirements



Thank you for responding so quick. Unfortunately, I only saw this bag online and I don't have the physical item. The pictures I've posted are the only ones that the seler posted. 

I'll post additional pictures once they were made available. Thanks again!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lct08 said:


> Thank you for responding so quick. Unfortunately, I only saw this bag online and I don't have the physical item. The pictures I've posted are the only ones that the seler posted.
> 
> I'll post additional pictures once they were made available. Thanks again!



Great. It is super hard to authenticate in dim lighting. Hope the seller responds soon


----------



## t_elegino

harlem_cutie said:


> what color is this supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> please click the link in my signature or profile page for pic requirements



I think it's supposed to be mint though I can't be exactly sure.


----------



## harlem_cutie

t_elegino said:


> I think it's supposed to be mint though I can't be exactly sure.



I thought it was mint but if it is the hardware is wrong and the wallet should have a metallic trim. I'm not 100% sure though. Sorry I couldn't be of much help.


----------



## slazzy

Hi there! I've had this bag for a couple years, it was given by an ex. I've always had my doubts, so for my peace of mind could someone please authenticate this for me? The color is black, and I think the model is "Tory Burch perforated tote". Thank you so much for your time


----------



## slazzy

more pics... thank you!


----------



## lmirinda

Hi harlem cutie,

I have just purchased this Robinson Mini Dome Stitched online, it is my first Tory Burch bag so I am not sure of this is authentic or not.
Could you please help me to authenticate it?
There is also Made In China tag on the inside, it is transparent and square shape with only Made In China writing on it. I couldn't take the pic cause it is too dark.

Thank you so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

slazzy said:


> more pics... thank you!



authentic



lmirinda said:


> Hi harlem cutie,
> 
> I have just purchased this Robinson Mini Dome Stitched online, it is my first Tory Burch bag so I am not sure of this is authentic or not.
> Could you please help me to authenticate it?
> There is also Made In China tag on the inside, it is transparent and square shape with only Made In China writing on it. I couldn't take the pic cause it is too dark.
> 
> Thank you so much!



where did you purchase? Can you get a picture of the engraving on the fob? Are there any numbers on the "made in china" tag?


----------



## lmirinda

It was on ebay Australia. There is no numbers on the made in china tag.
I just returned the bag yesterday straightaway, cause I was freaked out when I noticed theres abit of double stitching on the key tag. So, I can't take the picture of the engraving. 

Just hoping that I didn't actually return an authentic bag?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lmirinda said:


> It was on ebay Australia. There is no numbers on the made in china tag.
> I just returned the bag yesterday straightaway, cause I was freaked out when I noticed theres abit of double stitching on the key tag. So, I can't take the picture of the engraving.
> 
> Just hoping that I didn't actually return an authentic bag?



Your instincts are correct. The bag looked fake to me but i like to get all of the info before I deem it fake. The leather was the giveaway.


----------



## lmirinda

harlem_cutie said:


> Your instincts are correct. The bag looked fake to me but i like to get all of the info before I deem it fake. The leather was the giveaway.



That's a relief. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## NewToBags15

Hi,

I got this bag as gift, is it real?  There is no link since its not from auction.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hm5080kx7gzg9us/AAByaTcUlQXStbhuW3oT14Gya?dl=0

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NewToBags15

hi, anyone care  to help please.

thanks


----------



## lmirinda

Hi Harlem_cutie,

It's me again. I have found this bag on ebay and want to know if it seems to be authentic to you before I bid on it. Do you mind to give me your thought? Could you tell from the look of the leather? This is just from the pics that the seller put on the listing. Thanks so much.


----------



## AustinDarla

Hello, all. First time poster here, though I have used the site as reference many times (Thanks!).
A friend has given me a wallet to sell, and I need to ******************. It was a gift from her ex several years ago, so she did not personally purchase it. The ex gave it to her in a multi-color (She recalls it being primarily orange and purple or blue) TB bag, not a box. I'm not sure if that is a red flag or not. She says the rectangular zipper pull ( Gold toned, engraved ) came off a few months ago, but she thinks she still has it somewhere and is trying to locate it. Based off other features, can anyone venture an opinion? Thank you in advance.


----------



## guesspink

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this? It's being sold by a friend and my sister wants it so I'm planning to get it for her. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## guesspink

Continuation of 

"Hi! Can you please authenticate this? It's being sold by a friend and my sister wants it so I'm planning to get it for her."















I would really appreciate your replies!


----------



## guesspink

Last batch of pictures!


----------



## kint4n

Hi.. just bought my first TB bag. So still newbie in this TB bag. And just found the inside label written TBO CHINA. And has number also. Some of my friend's bag written made in china. But i found also that the number below the "china" has a month and year the bag made. Am i correct? Such as 02-13. Which made in feb 2013. Mine written 02-15 which a think my bag is a new product. So just wondering is the new product changes their label inside? Picture attach


----------



## toryburchlove

lmirinda said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie,
> 
> It's me again. I have found this bag on ebay and want to know if it seems to be authentic to you before I bid on it. Do you mind to give me your thought? Could you tell from the look of the leather? This is just from the pics that the seller put on the listing. Thanks so much.


deemed  is fake, a good replica .


----------



## toryburchlove

guesspink said:


> Last batch of pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3040614
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040615
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040616
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040617


Might be authentic. donot see any flag fake to me.


----------



## tory burch

Can someone please authenticate this Tory Burch bag...


----------



## guesspink

toryburchlove said:


> Might be authentic. donot see any flag fake to me.



more pics! just to be sure! the metal of the strap looks a bit flaking off already. is that normal? the gold plate is flaky (like scratches but bigger) so you see the metal inside already. 

And the number of stitches below the handle, theyre not the same with other robinsons I saw on the internet. Im no expert so could you enlighten me on those?


Thanks toryburchlove ! appreciate your help!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Apologies. I've been stuck on a work project for the last two weeks and have had no time for the internet.



lmirinda said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie,
> 
> It's me again. I have found this bag on ebay and want to know if it seems to be authentic to you before I bid on it. Do you mind to give me your thought? Could you tell from the look of the leather? This is just from the pics that the seller put on the listing. Thanks so much.



let's see the bottom but honestly, this looks fake to me. Toryburchlove thinks the same. Also, link to auction.



AustinDarla said:


> Hello, all. First time poster here, though I have used the site as reference many times (Thanks!).
> A friend has given me a wallet to sell, and I need to ******************. It was a gift from her ex several years ago, so she did not personally purchase it. The ex gave it to her in a multi-color (She recalls it being primarily orange and purple or blue) TB bag, not a box. I'm not sure if that is a red flag or not. She says the rectangular zipper pull ( Gold toned, engraved ) came off a few months ago, but she thinks she still has it somewhere and is trying to locate it. Based off other features, can anyone venture an opinion? Thank you in advance.



authentic. i think the name was Jaden Horsebit Wallet



guesspink said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this? It's being sold by a friend and my sister wants it so I'm planning to get it for her.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3040603
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040604
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040605
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040606



what color is this supposed to be? navy?



NewToBags15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got this bag as gift, is it real?  There is no link since its not from auction.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hm5080kx7gzg9us/AAByaTcUlQXStbhuW3oT14Gya?dl=0
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



please look at the link in my signature or profile for required pics. We are missing pics of the front and back. 



kint4n said:


> Hi.. just bought my first TB bag. So still newbie in this TB bag. And just found the inside label written TBO CHINA. And has number also. Some of my friend's bag written made in china. But i found also that the number below the "china" has a month and year the bag made. Am i correct? Such as 02-13. Which made in feb 2013. Mine written 02-15 which a think my bag is a new product. So just wondering is the new product changes their label inside? Picture attach



please look at the link in my signature or profile for required pics. Also, link to auction


----------



## guesspink

harlem_cutie said:


> Apologies. I've been stuck on a work project for the last two weeks and have had no time for the internet.
> 
> 
> what color is this supposed to be? navy?
> 
> 
> Yes, I think it's navy


----------



## harlem_cutie

guesspink said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies. I've been stuck on a work project for the last two weeks and have had no time for the internet.
> 
> 
> what color is this supposed to be? navy?
> 
> 
> Yes, I think it's navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Trying to figure out if this is Night Sky or Parisian Blue. The details differ slightly. Looks good so far. Please give me some time so I can look at the pics on a PC. I'm currently on my phone and may be going blind
Click to expand...


----------



## AustinDarla

authentic. i think the name was Jaden Horsebit Wallet




Thank you, Harlem_Cutie. I appreciate your help. It almost matches my TB Kendrick drivers... but not quite. =-)


----------



## guesspink

harlem_cutie said:


> guesspink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Trying to figure out if this is Night Sky or Parisian Blue. The details differ slightly. Looks good so far. Please give me some time so I can look at the pics on a PC. I'm currently on my phone and may be going blind
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Do you want me to take more pictures?
> 
> but as I have said earlier, I'm concerned about the Hardware parts of the strap.the gold plate is flaky already so there are parts where I can see the inside (non-gold plated) part (like the image on my previous post). Is that normal?
Click to expand...


----------



## kint4n

Hi harlem.. this is the picture..


----------



## harlem_cutie

guesspink said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Do you want me to take more pictures?
> 
> but as I have said earlier, I'm concerned about the Hardware parts of the strap.the gold plate is flaky already so there are parts where I can see the inside (non-gold plated) part (like the image on my previous post). Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a picture of the front and back in daylight would be great. This bag is at least 3-4 years old so tarnished hardware is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> kint4n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi harlem.. this is the picture..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need clear pics of the front, back and bottom and also of the hardware, specifically the connectors. Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## kint4n

harlem_cutie said:


> guesspink said:
> 
> 
> 
> a picture of the front and back in daylight would be great. This bag is at least 3-4 years old so tarnished hardware is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I need clear pics of the front, back and bottom and also of the hardware, specifically the connectors. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.. harlem.. this is the detail pic. Thank you so much..
Click to expand...


----------



## kint4n

Another pic


----------



## guesspink

harlem_cutie said:


> guesspink said:
> 
> 
> 
> a picture of the front and back in daylight would be great. This bag is at least 3-4 years old so tarnished hardware is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here
> 
> I do not know why I cant the same color fpr front and back (iim bad at taking pics). I would say it's more like the front. it's not so dark.
Click to expand...


----------



## harlem_cutie

kint4n said:


> Hi.. harlem.. this is the detail pic. Thank you so much..



Thanks for the pics. I need a second opinion. The hardware seems off to me. Where did you purchase?







guesspink said:


> Here
> 
> I do not know why I cant the same color fpr front and back (iim bad at taking pics). I would say it's more like the front. it's not so dark.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043874
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043875



Authentic! Enjoy!


----------



## kint4n

Outlet. I am asking my friend for giving me the receipt. Or at least give me the picture of the receipt.


----------



## harlem_cutie

kint4n said:


> Outlet. I am asking my friend for giving me the receipt. Or at least give me the picture of the receipt.




This makes perfect sense - the "TBO" tag confirms it. This is authentic. Black bags are harder to authenticate because they just don't photograph well. Enjoy your bag


----------



## guesspink

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for the pics. I need a second opinion. The hardware seems off to me. Where did you purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic! Enjoy!


Thank you so much! ) Appreciate your help!


----------



## kint4n

harlem_cutie said:


> This makes perfect sense - the "TBO" tag confirms it. This is authentic. Black bags are harder to authenticate because they just don't photograph well. Enjoy your bag



Thank you... thank you so muchhhhhhhhhh....... &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Hera1121

hi! My first time here and I have no idea with high end bags at all. Please help me know if this is authentic. i don't even know if they made this kind of design. Thanks


----------



## Juer

Hey ppl! Could anyone help me to authentic this bag?


----------



## Juer

2nd photo


----------



## SueBug

Can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch handbag for me? I have no idea what to look for. Thank you very much!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/321795519419?nav=SEARCH

I have photos from the inside tag, but I don't know how to post them ... Here is what is on them:
Side 1 - 
FACING: 
100% GENUINE LEATHER
LINING:
100% POLYETHYLENE 
STYLE23075824
Side 2 - 
MADE IN CHINA
RN#111395


----------



## keiv

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/553a7c6beaf0301886002ea4 can someone tell me about this one


----------



## harlem_cutie

those that are requesting authentications, please review the updated rules in my signature or profile. TPF is standardizing authentication rules across the forum so please follow the new guidelines. If your post does not conform to the guidelines then it will be passed over. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## keiraliew

Please help me to authenticate this bag.
It came in a Tory Burch wrapped plastic with a dust bag in a paper bag.

Item name: Tory Burch Robinson Mini Dome
Style number: 31149672

Photos: 
http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/81_zpsqqutlfmd.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/84_zps3rl6ry6d.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/83_zpsbf3vpqma.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/85_zpshzpjmy0w.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/90_zpsatyuplex.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/89_zpsxooawhll.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/87_zps2adpmvkn.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/91_zpsqffojndb.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/86_zpsgbz9dj2w.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/88_zpskmxxgwez.jpg.html

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/82_zpsnr1atxpj.jpg.html


----------



## shermaine57

harlem_cutie said:


> those that are requesting authentications, please review the updated rules in my signature or profile. TPF is standardizing authentication rules across the forum so please follow the new guidelines. If your post does not conform to the guidelines then it will be passed over. Thank you for your understanding.



Hi Harlem_cutie. I try to click on your profile to read the latest rules & guideline but I am not able to do. When I click on ur name, it appeared to have quote/share only. Can I know how can I get into your profile to read the guidelines&#65311; I have one Tory bag and Tory wallet need your kind advise. Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

shermaine57 said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie. I try to click on your profile to read the latest rules & guideline but I am not able to do. When I click on ur name, it appeared to have quote/share only. Can I know how can I get into your profile to read the guidelines&#65311; I have one Tory bag and Tory wallet need your kind advise. Thanks in advance!



here you go:

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS

1. Do NOT PM me

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements
*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687


----------



## shermaine57

harlem_cutie said:


> here you go:
> 
> *GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS
> 
> 1. Do NOT PM me
> 
> 2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
> who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications
> or just joined to get one.
> 
> 3. Please click the link for picture requirements
> *http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687



Thanks Harlem Cutie.


----------



## shermaine57

Request to authenticate a Tory Burch wallet

I am from Malaysia, I am looking for a saffiano flap wallet which I come across a seller in Facebook she has this. I had required detailed photos from this seller and hope authenticator can give me your opinion. 

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## keiraliew

keiraliew said:


> Please help me to authenticate this bag.
> It came in a Tory Burch wrapped plastic with a dust bag in a paper bag.
> 
> Item name: Tory Burch Robinson Mini Dome
> Style number: 31149672
> 
> Photos:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/81_zpsqqutlfmd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/84_zps3rl6ry6d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/83_zpsbf3vpqma.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/85_zpshzpjmy0w.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/90_zpsatyuplex.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/89_zpsxooawhll.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/87_zps2adpmvkn.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/91_zpsqffojndb.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/86_zpsgbz9dj2w.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/88_zpskmxxgwez.jpg.html
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/media/82_zpsnr1atxpj.jpg.html




Bump...bump, help please


----------



## harlem_cutie

shermaine57 said:


> Request to authenticate a Tory Burch wallet
> 
> I am from Malaysia, I am looking for a saffiano flap wallet which I come across a seller in Facebook she has this. I had required detailed photos from this seller and hope authenticator can give me your opinion.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time!



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

keiraliew said:


> Bump...bump, help please



I posted an updated authentication request guidelines thread in the forum. Please review. You are missing key pics and do not meet the post count requirement at this time.


----------



## shermaine57

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks authentic to me.



Thanks  alot for your advise Harlem_cutie.


----------



## keiraliew

harlem_cutie said:


> I posted an updated authentication request guidelines thread in the forum. Please review. You are missing key pics and do not meet the post count requirement at this time.


Okay, noted. Thanks


----------



## sleepysheep

/please delete


----------



## cocoa15

Hello,

I just received my very first Tb purse today and wanted to make sure it is authentic.  I have been a long time member using the Gucci threads for resources before but had been inactive and lost my password so I had to create a new account and mostly uses the Gucci thread still.  I hope it's ok to post here.  

Here is the purse, black Amanda Middy.  
Item Number: 301682226341
Seller: ilopenyc 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301682226341?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I can take more photos if needed.  Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## cocoa15

cocoa15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my very first Tb purse today and wanted to make sure it is authentic.  I have been a long time member using the Gucci threads for resources before but had been inactive and lost my password so I had to create a new account and mostly uses the Gucci thread still.  I hope it's ok to post here.
> 
> Here is the purse, black Amanda Middy.
> Item Number: 301682226341
> Seller: ilopenyc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301682226341?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> I can take more photos if needed.  Thank you very much in advance!



Adding link for the made in china photo:


----------



## harlem_cutie

cocoa15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my very first Tb purse today and wanted to make sure it is authentic.  I have been a long time member using the Gucci threads for resources before but had been inactive and lost my password so I had to create a new account and mostly uses the Gucci thread still.  I hope it's ok to post here.
> 
> Here is the purse, black Amanda Middy.
> Item Number: 301682226341
> Seller: ilopenyc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301682226341?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I can take more photos if needed.  Thank you very much in advance!



authentic. enjoy!


----------



## cocoa15

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. enjoy!



Yaay! Thank you so much!


----------



## cocoa15

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. enjoy!



Harlem_cutie, I hope it's ok to ask this, does it mean this purse is older since the Made in China tag doesnt have a date code?.


----------



## harlem_cutie

cocoa15 said:


> Harlem_cutie, I hope it's ok to ask this, does it mean this purse is older since the Made in China tag doesnt have a date code?.



Yes. This bag is at least 2 years old.


----------



## lovchanel

Hi, can you help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Wallet, I wanted to get it as a gift for my mom, thank you so much!


----------



## AADannae

I'm looking for a new bag can some please help me authenticate this Tory burch Robinson mini double zip tote
http://r.ebay.com/NfrUDd

Please and thank you!!!


----------



## ReneeScott

Hey! Just bought this Tory Burch wristlet, it's in perfect condition. I've never had any experience with Tory so I wanted to check on it's authenticity. 
Here is the listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-wristlet-chestnut-2033147/?tref=similarItem
It's in the color luggage, idk why it was listed as chestnut. It came with tags detached. 
If you need any more photos let me know! The hardware is engraved with 'TORY BURCH', it's a bit difficult to see in the photos.


----------



## harlem_cutie

The last three posters do not meet the TB authentication guidelines. Please reference:

GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## ReneeScott

Thank you, I will make the necessary changes and acquire more points.


----------



## radixon

Hi! i need to confirm that both of these are authentic. please helphttp://http://www.ebay.com/itm/261974012673?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/252032157699?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## keiraliew

Hello.

Please authentic this bag for me. I purchased it online about few months ago.
And, there is no date code in the "Made in" tag  :weird: :wondering  ullhair: I am not sure whether is it authentic. Please help me.

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/library/


----------



## harlem_cutie

keiraliew said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please authentic this bag for me. I purchased it online about few months ago.
> And, there is no date code in the "Made in" tag  :weird: :wondering  ullhair: I am not sure whether is it authentic. Please help me.
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/Carley_Liew/library/



I will review when I get home as PB is blocked at work. If you can link to where you purchased that would be super. Thanks!


----------



## keiraliew

harlem_cutie said:


> I will review when I get home as PB is blocked at work. If you can link to where you purchased that would be super. Thanks!


Thanks for willing to help me. Okay, I wait for review  I brought it from http://www.myparisbags.com/details_152.html // The seller claimed all their bags are 100%authentic. At first, I did not suspect the authentication, but not I am confusing as the gold hardware started to tarnish after a couple of months.


----------



## harlem_cutie

keiraliew said:


> Thanks for willing to help me. Okay, I wait for review  I brought it from http://www.myparisbags.com/details_152.html // The seller claimed all their bags are 100%authentic. At first, I did not suspect the authentication, but not I am confusing as the gold hardware started to tarnish after a couple of months.



I am fairly certain this is fake. The details are very good but there are some things that are inconsistent on the hardware. This site is confusing because some of the bags on the site are authentic and others are not.


----------



## keiraliew

harlem_cutie said:


> I am fairly certain this is fake. The details are very good but there are some things that are inconsistent on the hardware. This site is confusing because some of the bags on the site are authentic and others are not.


Sad to hear that. Anyway, thanks for help, your kindness is appreciated. Mind to let me know what are the some things that are inconsistent?, are all the hardware inconsistent? Because I had tried to apply a coat of nail polish on the (exterior) hardware once I found it started to tarnished. LOL   And after few weeks, I removed the nail coating >.<


----------



## harlem_cutie

keiraliew said:


> Sad to hear that. Anyway, thanks for help, your kindness is appreciated. Mind to let me know what are the some things that are inconsistent?, are all the hardware inconsistent? Because I had tried to apply a coat of nail polish on the (exterior) hardware once I found it started to tarnished. LOL   And after few weeks, I removed the nail coating >.<



Sure. I will pm you my thoughts. I will likely send it by tomorrow.


----------



## keiraliew

harlem_cutie said:


> Sure. I will pm you my thoughts. I will likely send it by tomorrow.


Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Jess2003

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could help me to authenticate this Tory Burch makeup pouch I bought online a few months back?

(Pictures are mine because I planned to re-sell it since I hardly used it)

This is the original listing:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-makeup-bag-554247d04e67483e50000b5e

Purchased from Poshmark, seller was user @Peleschuki

I don't know the exact name of the item. It didn't come with a tag on the inside so I'm not sure where it was made.


----------



## Jess2003

^^^^ please


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jess2003 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone could help me to authenticate this Tory Burch makeup pouch I bought online a few months back?
> 
> (Pictures are mine because I planned to re-sell it since I hardly used it)
> 
> This is the original listing:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-makeup-bag-554247d04e67483e50000b5e
> 
> Purchased from Poshmark, seller was user @Peleschuki
> 
> I don't know the exact name of the item. It didn't come with a tag on the inside so I'm not sure where it was made.




Sorry for the delayed response. I'm currently in the UAE and the jet lag + time difference has me messed up. Anyway, I'm sorry but there is no way this is authentic. The TB emblem on the front is 100% incorrect as is the lining.


----------



## Jess2003

No worries, thank you so much for replying!! Yeah, I definitely had doubts but wasn't 100% sure. Nice to know that I can't re-sell it. Enjoy your trip


----------



## deeyn

Hello i just have a few questions. On the thea chain shoulder bag, does the feet of the bag ever come engraved with the tb markings? I saw one that harlem_cutie authenticated a year ago and that one was just normal rivet like.

And are there york totes that is made in vietnam?

Thank you so much


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> Hello i just have a few questions. On the thea chain shoulder bag, does the feet of the bag ever come engraved with the tb markings? I saw one that harlem_cutie authenticated a year ago and that one was just normal rivet like.
> 
> And are there york totes that is made in vietnam?
> 
> Thank you so much



you have to have pics. Details change every single season.


----------



## LVoeletters

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Kara-Ross-for...vil-Eye-Pin-/281772094608?txnId=1414358122018


----------



## harlem_cutie

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3102197
> View attachment 3102198
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Kara-Ross-for...vil-Eye-Pin-/281772094608?txnId=1414358122018




This looks authentic to me. The retail versions had enamel trim so it makes sense this was a sample.


----------



## deeyn

Hi i've taken some pics of the bag. I bought the bag new but i dont have the tags anymore. It does come with a dustbag.
Its a thea chain shoulder bag.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## deeyn

More pics. Im sorry if its not clear i dont have the best camera on my phone. If i need to post clearer pics please let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## deeyn

More pics. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> More pics. Thanks!



You need to get your post count up. Authentication rules were revised to discourage posters that only want authentications and don't participate in the forum. Get your post count up to like 20 and I will happily review this for you.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> You need to get your post count up. Authentication rules were revised to discourage posters that only want authentications and don't participate in the forum. Get your post count up to like 20 and I will happily review this for you.



Ouch. Lol ok will try


----------



## saarnold02

Can someone please authenticate this Frances Slouchy for me?

Item Name:Tory Burch Frances Large Slouchy Black Leather Satchel Crossbody
Item Number: 111749056039
Seller ID: ozsense2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111749056039

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

saarnold02 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Frances Slouchy for me?
> 
> Item Name:Tory Burch Frances Large Slouchy Black Leather Satchel Crossbody
> Item Number: 111749056039
> Seller ID: ozsense2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111749056039
> 
> Thank you!



ask the seller for a close up of the the TB emblem on the zipper pull and a pic of the hardware that connects the strap to the bag. There aren't enough pics of the hardware to properly authenticate.


----------



## pullopen

Can somebody maybe help me with this, thanks


----------



## Reaganh

how many posts do you need to post here?


----------



## deeyn

Reaganh said:


> how many posts do you need to post here?



Apparently about 20..


----------



## melland

Guidelines are as follows:

Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.

Please click the link for picture requirements
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## Reaganh

Hi,

Can you let me know if this purse is authentic?

Thanks!!

More pictures:
https://imageshack.com/i/ipB1Mew9j
https://imageshack.com/i/ipsH48JBj
https://imageshack.com/i/ip4fA3Fhj
https://imageshack.com/i/eyWVuWtHj
https://imageshack.com/i/iphpLBBtj
https://imageshack.com/i/pa5EiowWj
https://imageshack.com/i/exLfgXSrj
https://imageshack.com/i/pbjG0shQj
https://imageshack.com/i/ipB1Mew9j


----------



## Reaganh

More pictures 

https://imageshack.com/i/extlTqN9j
https://imageshack.com/i/f0Jxv8EGj
https://imageshack.com/i/p9YXQnIfj
https://imageshack.com/i/pcEU2UELj
https://imageshack.com/i/ip8S6d5kj
https://imageshack.com/i/extlTqN9j


----------



## harlem_cutie

Reaganh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you let me know if this purse is authentic?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> More pictures:
> https://imageshack.com/i/ipB1Mew9j
> https://imageshack.com/i/ipsH48JBj
> https://imageshack.com/i/ip4fA3Fhj
> https://imageshack.com/i/eyWVuWtHj
> https://imageshack.com/i/iphpLBBtj
> https://imageshack.com/i/pa5EiowWj
> https://imageshack.com/i/exLfgXSrj
> https://imageshack.com/i/pbjG0shQj
> https://imageshack.com/i/ipB1Mew9j




where did you purchase? I realize that black is hard to photograph but do you think it's possible to post a pic of the bag in daylight? I just need to see the texture. Thanks!


----------



## Reaganh

Hey, it was purchased on eBay.


----------



## Reaganh

Can you let me know if you need clearer photos? 

Thank you


----------



## Reaganh

And the bottom


----------



## harlem_cutie

Reaganh said:


> Can you let me know if you need clearer photos?
> 
> Thank you



thanks for the pics. Please link to the auction so that we can vet the seller. This bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## Reaganh

Thank you for your help 

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/331640182547?euid=c96ff31f3c1940f3b734d38d2048d76b&_mwBanner=1


----------



## harlem_cutie

Reaganh said:


> Thank you for your help
> 
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/331640182547?euid=c96ff31f3c1940f3b734d38d2048d76b&_mwBanner=1



FYI - The bag that is listed is not what you received. You have a micro and the seller posted a mini. The bag you have is authentic. Based on the tag I'm pretty sure this was a retail return that was sold at an outlet due to mismatched hardware. Enjoy!


----------



## deeyn

Harlem_cutie just a quick question if i may - does authentic tory burch bags come with a whitr envelope containing a card that says basically thank you for purchasing this item and hope you enjoy it? Thanks..


----------



## melland

deeyn said:


> Harlem_cutie just a quick question if i may - does authentic tory burch bags come with a whitr envelope containing a card that says basically thank you for purchasing this item and hope you enjoy it? Thanks..


Yes, Tory Burch typically includes your receipt in a white card/envelope...  but keep in mind, authentic Tory Burch products purchased from other department stores will not have that card.


----------



## deeyn

melland said:


> Yes, Tory Burch typically includes your receipt in a white card/envelope...  but keep in mind, authentic Tory Burch products purchased from other department stores will not have that card.



I mean an envelope like this. (This is not a pic of my bag)
It doesn't contain any receipts, just a card that says thank you for purchasing and enjoy your new purchase..


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> I mean an envelope like this. (This is not a pic of my bag)
> It doesn't contain any receipts, just a card that says thank you for purchasing and enjoy your new purchase..



If purchased from a TB boutique or online it should come with a thank you card. It doesn't always though.

Do you still need that bag authenticated? 20 posts is fine with me. I can take a look when I get home tonight.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> If purchased from a TB boutique or online it should come with a thank you card. It doesn't always though.
> 
> Do you still need that bag authenticated? 20 posts is fine with me. I can take a look when I get home tonight.



I still do... Thank you very much!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> More pics. Im sorry if its not clear i dont have the best camera on my phone. If i need to post clearer pics please let me know. Thanks again!



where did you purchase? The hardware is not looking good. It should be crisp and clearly stamped. The "made in" tag is also incorrect for this style of bag. If you could post a clearer pic of the hardware on the tassels that would help.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase? The hardware is not looking good. It should be crisp and clearly stamped. The "made in" tag is also incorrect for this style of bag. If you could post a clearer pic of the hardware on the tassels that would help.



I purchased it from someone who said they bought from the states. I'm not carrying it at the moment will take more pics when i get home for you. Tha k ypu!


----------



## deeyn

deeyn said:


> I purchased it from someone who said they bought from the states. I'm not carrying it at the moment will take more pics when i get home for you. Tha k ypu!



D-oh i did not realize i cannot edit my posts. Here is the additional pic. thanks again!


----------



## tonhipham

Hello everyone,
I have a question about the Small York Tote.  Should all the zipper pull have YKK on it? I have two of the Small York Tote in luggage. They both have the clear Made in Vietnam tags with the year on it. The one in 2014 zipper pulls have numbers 4 and 5 on it (brought on tradesy). The one in 2015 zipper pulls have YKK on it (brought from nordstom). I know that it can differ a little by year. Can someone please let me know if the one from 2014 is authentic?


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> D-oh i did not realize i cannot edit my posts. Here is the additional pic. thanks again!



I'm sorry, I just don't think this bag is authentic. The feet are a dead giveaway plus this pic that you posted. Notice how the engraving differs in quality on the same bag?


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm sorry, I just don't think this bag is authentic. The feet are a dead giveaway plus this pic that you posted. Notice how the engraving differs in quality on the same bag?



Thx harlem_cutie for your help. I thought as much to...


----------



## deeyn

Anyhow there has been a sudden influx of tb purses that i suspect are not authentic going around here (indonesia where im at). A lot of us buy our stuff from people who live in the US because the sales there are so much more lucrative. I got this purse in june, and it was not priced ridiculously low and thus no alarm bells rang in my head.  Just a heads up for people in my region. I've seen so many non authentic tb going around its scary.. 

The items that are going around are york totes, flemings, marions, robinsons (of course), frances. Those are what i can think of..


----------



## tonhipham

Yes there are york totes made in vietnam.  I recently brought one from nordstrom and it has a made in vietnam tag.


----------



## legalbeagle

tonhipham said:


> Yes there are york totes made in vietnam.  I recently brought one from nordstrom and it has a made in vietnam tag.



Hello, just wondering, is the seam where the tag is done nicely? mine was shockingly untidy. i thought mine might be fake, but another friend who purchased hers from US told me that hers also in that condition.

you can see extra fabrics of the lining along the seam where the tag is.


----------



## deeyn

Harlem_cutie if its not too troublesome for you, could you please authenticate my york tote too. This was bought in the last week of june this year. The colour is supposed to be kir royale, its the bigger sized york buckle tote. I have suspicions that its not authentic because my bag's colour is a shade softer than the ones in the stores now and the trimmings are fraying a bit on the outside and its blackish rather than the ones here or on the website. The seller said she bought it on sale in the states and this was the old version of the york.


----------



## deeyn

I think i might have overdone it with the pictures lol


----------



## deeyn

Last batch, i promise. Idk if my camera caught the fraying i mentioned. And i just noticed the insides are also fraying like mentioned by the post above me.. And one of the buckles has also was not embossed properly (the ends of the T in tory is not embossed).

And as i was taking these pictures i just realized that one of the inside pockets is sticky all over omg. Its like they glued the seama together.


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> Last batch, i promise. Idk if my camera caught the fraying i mentioned. And i just noticed the insides are also fraying like mentioned by the post above me.. And one of the buckles has also was not embossed properly (the ends of the T in tory is not embossed).
> 
> And as i was taking these pictures i just realized that one of the inside pockets is sticky all over omg. Its like they glued the seama together.



Too many pictures is never a bad thing 


I hate to be the bearer of bad news again but I am confirming your suspicions that this bag is fake. The black rubber trim is a dead giveaway. The only color that should have contrast trim is Luggage (I am going to double-check this). Lane Crawford in Singapore has some special edition Yorks with contrast trim as well but none in Kir Royale. The bottom lining of the bag is also incorrect as well as the spacing of the bottom outside panel. There are more inconsistencies but I will not list them since it will make the bags easier to counterfeit.

I know that not many sellers will ship internationally but I know this person will and all of her bags are authentic- http://www.ebay.com/sch/kimma323/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692. I've recommended her many, many times and have yet to hear a complaint. I am also not affiliated in any way. Good luck and please let me know if you need any more assistance. I hate knowing that people are being  taken advantage of.


----------



## tonhipham

legalbeagle said:


> Hello, just wondering, is the seam where the tag is done nicely? mine was shockingly untidy. i thought mine might be fake, but another friend who purchased hers from US told me that hers also in that condition.
> 
> you can see extra fabrics of the lining along the seam where the tag is.




I don't have the bag with me right now but I believe it was done nicely. I will take a picture of it and post it here when I get home tonight.


----------



## deeyn

Harlem_cutie you are actually helping me sleep better tonight knowing the truth lol. Thanks so much! :thumbup:


----------



## legalbeagle

tonhipham said:


> I don't have the bag with me right now but I believe it was done nicely. I will take a picture of it and post it here when I get home tonight.






This is mine. The fraying is pretty bad for a brand new bag.


----------



## tonhipham

legalbeagle said:


> This is mine. The fraying is pretty bad for a brand new bag.


Mine doesn't look like that at all.  Here is a picture of the tag and seams.


----------



## tonhipham

legalbeagle said:


> This is mine. The fraying is pretty bad for a brand new bag.


I would recommend you posting pictures and asking harlem_cutie to authenticate it.


----------



## legalbeagle

tonhipham said:


> Mine doesn't look like that at all.  Here is a picture of the tag and seams.


Thanks Tonhipham for taking the trouble.
which model is your york?


----------



## tonhipham

legalbeagle said:


> This is mine. The fraying is pretty bad for a brand new bag.[/QUOTE
> Here is another picture at a different angle. Hope this helps.


----------



## tonhipham

legalbeagle said:


> Thanks Tonhipham for taking the trouble.
> which model is your york?


It's the small york tote.


----------



## legalbeagle

tonhipham said:


> I would recommend you posting pictures and asking harlem_cutie to authenticate it.


I will once I have enough post for authentication. thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## tonhipham

legalbeagle said:


> I will once I have enough post for authentication. thanks for the help and advice.


You're very welcome!  Sorry I wasn't much of a help.


----------



## tonhipham

tonhipham said:


> You're very welcome!  Sorry I wasn't much of a help.


If you need or want additional pictures let me know and I will post them for you.


----------



## legalbeagle

tonhipham said:


> If you need or want additional pictures let me know and I will post them for you.


Thanks Tonhipham.

I just went to the Tory Burch store.. they no longer have the open zip York small buckle tote, the new model is now fully zipped. 
I put the bags side by side and the colors are different and the inside lining material is also different.
so I think it's a big chance that I'm holding a fake bag in my hands.
My made in tag has no date like yours and the one in the store has it.


----------



## tonhipham

legalbeagle said:


> Thanks Tonhipham.
> 
> I just went to the Tory Burch store.. they no longer have the open zip York small buckle tote, the new model is now fully zipped.
> I put the bags side by side and the colors are different and the inside lining material is also different.
> so I think it's a big chance that I'm holding a fake bag in my hands.
> My made in tag has no date like yours and the one in the store has it.



I'm sorry to hear that. Is there anyway you can ask for a refund from the buyer?


----------



## tonhipham

tonhipham said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Is there anyway you can ask for a refund from the buyer?


Sorry but I meant seller.


----------



## tonhipham

harlem_cutie,
Can you please authenticate this small york tote? My sister brought it from tradesy. The only difference that I can really tell from mine ( brought at nordstrom) and this is one is the zipper pulls. The YKK is on top of the zipper and on the side has number 4 5. I know that each year small details might differ slightly so please let me know what you think. Thanks!!!


----------



## tonhipham

Here are additional pictures! Thanks!


----------



## deeyn

Tonhipam is that the big tote or the smaller ones?


----------



## tonhipham

Please also authenticate this wallet. I don't know what style it is. This came with the york tote that my sister brought on tradesy. Thanks!


----------



## tonhipham

deeyn said:


> Tonhipam is that the big tote or the smaller ones?


It's the small york tote.


----------



## legalbeagle

I'm trying to get the seller to refund me the money as we speak... But not sure if she will. 



Left is mine and right is the store's

Its tag also has the date like yours


----------



## legalbeagle

Harlem Cutie, 

Does Robinson Triple zip satchel comes in deep berry color? 
I can't find it on website, but when I google image they showed up.


----------



## tonhipham

legalbeagle said:


> I'm trying to get the seller to refund me the money as we speak... But not sure if she will.
> View attachment 3124618
> 
> 
> Left is mine and right is the store's
> 
> Its tag also has the date like yours


Good luck! Try telling the seller that you will report her if she doesn't give you a refund.  To report counterfeit, the information is on tory burch website.


----------



## harlem_cutie

tonhipham said:


> Here are additional pictures! Thanks!



This looks authentic to me. All hardware is good and trim is correct.



tonhipham said:


> Please also authenticate this wallet. I don't know what style it is. This came with the york tote that my sister brought on tradesy. Thanks!



Also looks authentic. Style is Robinson Continental Zip. Color is likely chocolate.



legalbeagle said:


> I'm trying to get the seller to refund me the money as we speak... But not sure if she will.
> View attachment 3124618
> 
> 
> Left is mine and right is the store's
> 
> Its tag also has the date like yours



you have more than enough posts. Post the pics of your bag so we can help you.



legalbeagle said:


> Harlem Cutie,
> 
> Does Robinson Triple zip satchel comes in deep berry color?
> I can't find it on website, but when I google image they showed up.



Yes, it came in that color. It was only available during Fall/Winter 2014.


----------



## tonhipham

Thank very much harlem_cutie!!! I will let my sister know. The zipper pulls threw us off because none of our other purses had that kind of zipper pulls where the ykk was on the top and number 4 5 on it.


----------



## legalbeagle

I don't have much photo of the deep berry bag Harlem Cutie, can you tell from these photos if it's authentic?


----------



## legalbeagle

This is the photos of the york bag


----------



## legalbeagle

More pics


----------



## legalbeagle

Last ones


----------



## harlem_cutie

tonhipham said:


> Thank very much harlem_cutie!!! I will let my sister know. The zipper pulls threw us off because none of our other purses had that kind of zipper pulls where the ykk was on the top and number 4 5 on it.



TB uses all kinds of zipperpulls. It all depends on where the bag was finished. 



legalbeagle said:


> I don't have much photo of the deep berry bag Harlem Cutie, can you tell from these photos if it's authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3124857
> View attachment 3124859
> View attachment 3124863
> View attachment 3124868
> View attachment 3124871
> View attachment 3124873
> View attachment 3124874
> View attachment 3124875
> View attachment 3124876



If possible link to the seller of both items. I will take a look after I get home. Thanks!


----------



## legalbeagle

If possible link to the seller of both items. I will take a look after I get home. Thanks![/QUOTE]


There's no link to the sellers. They don't post details in their instagram/fb.
Just a photo of the bag.
They go by reputation and mouth to mouth recommendation.

But lately like Deeyn said, there's been a lot of fake ones circulating we started to feel uneasy.


----------



## tonhipham

harlem_cutie said:


> TB uses all kinds of zipperpulls. It all depends on where the bag was finished.
> 
> 
> 
> If possible link to the seller of both items. I will take a look after I get home. Thanks!



Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> I don't have much photo of the deep berry bag Harlem Cutie, can you tell from these photos if it's authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3124857
> View attachment 3124859
> View attachment 3124863
> View attachment 3124868
> View attachment 3124871
> View attachment 3124873
> View attachment 3124874
> View attachment 3124875
> View attachment 3124876



The York is not authentic. The hardware is bad and interior has no symmetry.

For the triple zip I need pics in daylight of the front, back, bottom, side shots of the zippers when the bag is closed and a pic of the hardware that connects the strap to the bag.


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> The York is not authentic. The hardware is bad and interior has no symmetry.
> 
> For the triple zip I need pics in daylight of the front, back, bottom, side shots of the zippers when the bag is closed and a pic of the hardware that connects the strap to the bag.




Thank you Harlem Cutie,
I already expected that the York is a counterfeit bag.

Will try to get the pic of the triple zips.


----------



## legalbeagle

Harlem Cutie, here are more pics of the triple zip.


----------



## legalbeagle

I hope these photos are sufficient.
Thanks a lot [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3127418
> View attachment 3127419
> View attachment 3127420
> View attachment 3127421
> View attachment 3127423
> View attachment 3127425
> 
> 
> I hope these photos are sufficient.
> Thanks a lot [emoji4]



This is authentic. I hope you enjoy your bag


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> This is authentic. I hope you enjoy your bag




Thank you so much Harlem Cutie..

Do you mind authenticate one last bag? I got it for quite some time. It's the black robinson similar to this one.


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> Thank you so much Harlem Cutie..
> 
> Do you mind authenticate one last bag? I got it for quite some time. It's the black robinson similar to this one.



No problem at all. Try to post pics taken in daylight since black is harder to see in pics.


----------



## legalbeagle

I took this picture just now, but i think the light was a bit too bright kinda hard to capture the details on the hardware

These are taken during daylight though


----------



## legalbeagle




----------



## legalbeagle

. 

Hope these are enough. Lemme know if you need more pics.

Thanks.

Ps: the bag is about 1 year old


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3127632
> View attachment 3127633
> View attachment 3127634
> View attachment 3127635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hope these are enough. Lemme know if you need more pics.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ps: the bag is about 1 year old



Authentic! Enjoy!


----------



## legalbeagle

Ah... Great! Thanks Harlem Cutie.

I have gotten my money back from the fake york, btw.

I still have my eyes set on york small buckle tote.
Do you know if they now come fully zipped instead?

I saw this at the official Tory Burch counter. However when i check the ones online they model is still the ones without fully zipped on top.


----------



## Rodrigai

I just found this awesome thread & I'm hoping I could get authentication on this bag.  It looks good to me but I could use a second opinion.  I would truly appreciate it.

Thank you for your time, in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Rodrigai said:


> I just found this awesome thread & I'm hoping I could get authentication on this bag.  It looks good to me but I could use a second opinion.  I would truly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you for your time, in advance!



at this time, you do not meet the requirements for authentication yet. Please get your post count up.

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements
*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## breebree

Hi Harlem cutie, thank you for your work here! Appreciate that! 

I am getting this cardholder for my sis, would like to know if it is authentic. 

Item: Tory Burch New Authentic Slim Brittany Card Case Deep Sea
Item no: 161813170089
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/161813170089 

Hope it's authentic!


----------



## harlem_cutie

breebree said:


> Hi Harlem cutie, thank you for your work here! Appreciate that!
> 
> I am getting this cardholder for my sis, would like to know if it is authentic.
> 
> Item: Tory Burch New Authentic Slim Brittany Card Case Deep Sea
> Item no: 161813170089
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/161813170089
> 
> Hope it's authentic!



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## ilysukixD

I offered best offer and won instantly so i don't have time to get authenticated, I'm sorry 

Item: NWT Tory Burch Dena Coin Case Zip Around Leather Coin Purse
Item #: 252077606007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252077606007
Seller: goldenali03

Here the link to the MADE IN tag
http://imgur.com/a/Fn4MR


----------



## harlem_cutie

ilysukixD said:


> I offered best offer and won instantly so i don't have time to get authenticated, I'm sorry
> 
> Item: NWT Tory Burch Dena Coin Case Zip Around Leather Coin Purse
> Item #: 252077606007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252077606007
> Seller: goldenali03
> 
> Here the link to the MADE IN tag
> http://imgur.com/a/Fn4MR



Authentic. Enjoy.


----------



## ilysukixD

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. Enjoy.



 Thank you so much!


----------



## makisushi

makisushi said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me please! It's a Tory Burch Amanda Mini Satchel. I feel it's authentic but I just need a 2nd opinion. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-burch-...452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41924c3674



Gentle bump. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## harlem_cutie

makisushi said:


> Gentle bump. Thanks for taking a look.



You are correct. It's authentic.


----------



## peaches0605

I hope I meet the qualifications for authentication! I would greatly appreciate if someone could take a look at this bag and let me know your expert thoughts! I saw this bag (maybe not this EXACT bag but the same design/model) posted upthread, but the poster did not meet qualifications for authentication. I've never bought a TB but have been looking for one for awhile and I'm in love with this one.

Item Name: 
*Tory Burch Black Purse Robinson Perforated Dome Satchel Authentic*

 Item Number: 
252095050954

Seller ID: mdo121


 Link: (please make sure link works after you post) Don't post mobile web link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...l-Authentic-/252095050954?hash=item3ab20934ca

Bag looks kind of small in the listing, but I'm hoping it's just the angle? The measurements in the description accurately reflect the real deal.

Thank you kindly!!!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

peaches0605 said:


> I hope I meet the qualifications for authentication! I would greatly appreciate if someone could take a look at this bag and let me know your expert thoughts! I saw this bag (maybe not this EXACT bag but the same design/model) posted upthread, but the poster did not meet qualifications for authentication. I've never bought a TB but have been looking for one for awhile and I'm in love with this one.
> 
> Item Name:
> *Tory Burch Black Purse Robinson Perforated Dome Satchel Authentic*
> 
> Item Number:
> 252095050954
> 
> Seller ID: mdo121
> 
> 
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) Don't post mobile web link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...l-Authentic-/252095050954?hash=item3ab20934ca
> 
> Bag looks kind of small in the listing, but I'm hoping it's just the angle? The measurements in the description accurately reflect the real deal.
> 
> Thank you kindly!!!!!!



This is a smaller bag. It's not a large satchel at all. Need to see a pic of the feet before I can properly authenticate.


----------



## peaches0605

harlem_cutie said:


> This is a smaller bag. It's not a large satchel at all. Need to see a pic of the feet before I can properly authenticate.



Thank you so much harlem_cutie for taking time to look! I'm fine with the size as long as the description is accurate...
Height: 11" (28.3 cm)
Length: 15.7" (38 cm)
Depth: 4.7" (12 cm)

I don't like my bags very big and this size would be plenty big. The angle of the listing pictures just made it look really small. 

Hoping for the best!


----------



## harlem_cutie

The description is correct. Please ask seller for a pic of the feet and hopefully I can give the green light.


----------



## peaches0605

harlem_cutie said:


> The description is correct. Please ask seller for a pic of the feet and hopefully I can give the green light.



Thank you SO much! Here are the photos:


----------



## peaches0605

harlem_cutie said:


> The description is correct. Please ask seller for a pic of the feet and hopefully I can give the green light.



And another


----------



## Jeri32

Hi, can anyone help to authenticate if this pair of wedges is authentic?
http://carousell.com/p/13427299/


----------



## harlem_cutie

peaches0605 said:


> Thank you SO much! Here are the photos:



authentic



Jeri32 said:


> Hi, can anyone help to authenticate if this pair of wedges is authentic?
> http://carousell.com/p/13427299/



you do not meet the post count requirement yet for authentications


----------



## peaches0605

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic



harlem_cutie, I can't thank you enough. I can't wait to get my new bag!


----------



## Jeri32

Can't you clarify? I'm not aware of a number of post counts I need to meet for authentications.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jeri32 said:


> Can't you clarify? I'm not aware of a number of post counts I need to meet for authentications.



GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi! I'm looking for more information on this bag--name, age, style, etc. not sure if this is the right place to ask? Let me know if I need to post somewhere else. Thanks in advance!

Listing: http://******/1Vfsa9e

Site: poshmark

Photos: I don't have any outside of the listing photos yet but can post when I get the bag.

Thank you!


----------



## peaches0605

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic



Hi harlem_cutie, I got my bag and I love it! I was wondering if you might be able to answer some questions re: measurements just to ease my mind? 

In the listing for this bag, the seller states it is 
Height: 11" (28.3 cm)
 Length: 15.7" (38 cm)
 Depth: 4.7" (12 cm)


However, the bag is smaller than this. Not too small for me, just smaller than I was expecting because the measurements don't match up--I still can use it and I'm happy with the size. Just strictly wanting to verify authenticity.


The measurements of the bag I purchased are 

Height 11" (same as listing)
Length: 12 3/4" (significantly smaller)
Depth: 4" (slightly smaller)


I'm attaching some pictures of the measurements as well as the Made In tag. 



When I look at other listings of the same bag, I see some (like here) that reference the seller's measurements, and some (like here and here) that more reflect the actual measurements.


I'm wondering if the seller's measurements are more accurately the measurements of the regular Robinson dome, and not the perforated version? Do you know if the perforated version that I purchased runs a bit smaller? 



Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

peaches0605 said:


> Hi harlem_cutie, I got my bag and I love it! I was wondering if you might be able to answer some questions re: measurements just to ease my mind?
> 
> In the listing for this bag, the seller states it is
> Height: 11" (28.3 cm)
> Length: 15.7" (38 cm)
> Depth: 4.7" (12 cm)
> 
> 
> However, the bag is smaller than this. Not too small for me, just smaller than I was expecting because the measurements don't match up--I still can use it and I'm happy with the size. Just strictly wanting to verify authenticity.
> 
> 
> The measurements of the bag I purchased are
> 
> Height 11" (same as listing)
> Length: 12 3/4" (significantly smaller)
> Depth: 4" (slightly smaller)
> 
> 
> I'm attaching some pictures of the measurements as well as the Made In tag.
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at other listings of the same bag, I see some (like here) that reference the seller's measurements, and some (like here and here) that more reflect the actual measurements.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the seller's measurements are more accurately the measurements of the regular Robinson dome, and not the perforated version? Do you know if the perforated version that I purchased runs a bit smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all your help!



It's definitely authentic. Seller probably copied the measurements for another bag as you suggested. I have held this bag in person and it is definitely on the smaller side but I honestly have no clue as to what the measurements are. I hope you enjoy


----------



## peaches0605

harlem_cutie said:


> It's definitely authentic. Seller probably copied the measurements for another bag as you suggested. I have held this bag in person and it is definitely on the smaller side but I honestly have no clue as to what the measurements are. I hope you enjoy



Thanks again! She's packed and at work with me today. Love it!


----------



## njbebe123

How can I authenticate a Tory burch Fleming medium purse and continental wallet from 2014? Just received as a gift BRAND NEW with tags.


----------



## melland

njbebe123 said:


> How can I authenticate a Tory burch Fleming medium purse and continental wallet from 2014? Just received as a gift BRAND NEW with tags.



GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS:

Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

Please click the link for picture requirements:
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi! I'm looking for more information on this bag--name, age, style, etc. not sure if this is the right place to ask? Let me know if I need to post somewhere else. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Listing: http://******/1Vfsa9e
> 
> Site: poshmark
> 
> Photos: I don't have any outside of the listing photos yet but can post when I get the bag.
> 
> Thank you!




I hope I meet the qualification requirements! Here are pics of the bag, these are my pictures, I just received the bag today. Thank you!!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> I hope I meet the qualification requirements! Here are pics of the bag, these are my pictures, I just received the bag today. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3146037
> View attachment 3146038
> View attachment 3146039
> View attachment 3146041







One more picture of the tag I found inside the bag!


----------



## Verinaamelia

Hi im new here. Please authenticate this bag. It's a Tory Burch Mercer Adjustable Strap. I bought this bag from my friend. Thankyou so much  

Link : 
https://imageshack.com/i/pag14DxYj
https://imageshack.com/i/payRkebFj


----------



## peachy_gurl

could someone help me authenticate this? there aren't too much pictures of the inside, i'm asking for pictures of the inside.  but can anyone help with what is shown on the listing?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...her-DUSTBAG-475-BLACK-/252082182434?#shpCntId


thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Awwlibrary said:


> I hope I meet the qualification requirements! Here are pics of the bag, these are my pictures, I just received the bag today. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3146037
> View attachment 3146038
> View attachment 3146039
> View attachment 3146041



This has all of the authentic markings of an authentic handbag but I'm honestly not sure. It's more than likely authentic.



Verinaamelia said:


> Hi im new here. Please authenticate this bag. It's a Tory Burch Mercer Adjustable Strap. I bought this bag from my friend. Thankyou so much
> 
> Link :
> https://imageshack.com/i/pag14DxYj
> https://imageshack.com/i/payRkebFj



You do not meet the post requirements for authentication. Please see my signature or profile for guidelines.



peachy_gurl said:


> could someone help me authenticate this? there aren't too much pictures of the inside, i'm asking for pictures of the inside.  but can anyone help with what is shown on the listing?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...her-DUSTBAG-475-BLACK-/252082182434?#shpCntId
> 
> 
> thank you!



This is a trusted seller so I wouldn't worry. You can come back and post pics after the bag is received.


----------



## peachy_gurl

Thank you Harlem_cutie


----------



## peachy_gurl

could someone also authenticate this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181875589002?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## acm1134

Hey there ! I posted in the shoe forum to authenticate some Reva's and would love for someone to check it out ! Here is the link http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ge-before-posting-32044-581.html#post29266415
Thanks in advance !


----------



## harlem_cutie

peachy_gurl said:


> could someone also authenticate this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181875589002?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



authentic



acm1134 said:


> Hey there ! I posted in the shoe forum to authenticate some Reva's and would love for someone to check it out ! Here is the link http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ge-before-posting-32044-581.html#post29266415
> Thanks in advance !



authentic


----------



## peachy_gurl

Harlem_cutie you are the best!! &#128522;


----------



## fani_fun

Is there any post here that talk about authentication of robinson pebbled square tote? Because i've no qualified to authenticate my bag here. Thanks


----------



## Clari1589

Can you please authenticate this purse for me


----------



## Verinaamelia

Could someone authenticate this for me ? I bought this bag 250 usd (included tag, care card, tag & dust bag) from instagram online shop, 

When I checked inside the bag the thread of stitches was loose



[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pa97Wgulj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pcguypd9j]
	
[/URL]


[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/hjlNX7onj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/payRkebFj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## harlem_cutie

Verinaamelia said:


> Could someone authenticate this for me ? I bought this bag 250 usd (included tag, care card, tag & dust bag) from instagram online shop,
> 
> When I checked inside the bag the thread of stitches was loose
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=https://imageshack.com/...k.us/v2/640x480q90/910/97Wgul.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=https://imageshack.com/...k.us/v2/640x480q90/912/guypd9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=https://imageshack.com/...k.us/v2/640x480q90/631/lNX7on.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> http://[URL=https://imageshack.com/...k.us/v2/640x480q90/910/yRkebF.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



*

3. Please click the link for picture requirements
*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687


----------



## Verinaamelia

additional pict :

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/p9k14rINj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/p9r9PoTRj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/p3IDOMtGj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pcfcysyDj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Verinaamelia

additional pict

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/p5Ctlgu9j]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/paUFdzAyj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pbHru7Odj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/hj3kGPn5j]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Verinaamelia

last 3 picts

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pbuWQ4K1j]
	
[/URL]


[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/paP9kuAgj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/p1ELKW0ij]
	
[/URL]


thanks before harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

Verinaamelia said:


> last 3 picts
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pbuWQ...geshack.us/v2/640x480q90/911/uWQ4K1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/paP9k...geshack.us/v2/640x480q90/910/P9kuAg.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.com/i/p1ELK...geshack.us/v2/640x480q90/901/ELKW0i.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> thanks before harlem_cutie



Thanks for the pics. I will review tonight. Can you post the seller's Instagram ID?


----------



## Verinaamelia

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for the pics. I will review tonight. Can you post the seller's Instagram ID?



Instagram @thevioletta


----------



## legalbeagle

@harlem_cutie
The seller Instagram is private
But here are some snapshots of her instagram


----------



## harlem_cutie

Verinaamelia said:


> last 3 picts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks before harlem_cutie



This looks authentic to me. The threads are loose likely because it is a used bag. 



legalbeagle said:


> @harlem_cutie
> The seller Instagram is private
> But here are some snapshots of her instagram
> 
> View attachment 3151803
> View attachment 3151804
> View attachment 3151805




Thank you. This was helpful.

eta: Please don't assume everything the seller has is real. There aren't enough pics on IG to authenticate.


----------



## Verinaamelia

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks authentic to me. The threads are loose likely because it is a used bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. This was helpful.
> 
> eta: Please don't assume everything the seller has is real. There aren't enough pics on IG to authenticate.




Thankyou harlem_cutie but i never used it before


----------



## Verinaamelia

legalbeagle said:


> @harlem_cutie
> The seller Instagram is private
> But here are some snapshots of her instagram
> 
> View attachment 3151803
> View attachment 3151804
> View attachment 3151805



Thankyou so much legalbeagle


----------



## harlem_cutie

Verinaamelia said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks authentic to me. The threads are loose likely because it is a used bag.
> 
> Thankyou harlem_cutie but i never used it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't but maybe the seller did. It doesn't take any effort to reattach tags. It could also be the seller bought a damaged bag to resell.
Click to expand...


----------



## legalbeagle

No worries @Verinaamelia

I would still suggest you try and get your money back since she refused to exchange to the furla you wanted eventhough you wanted to pay more. 
It just doesnt make sense. And the york she tried to sell to my friend is for a fact fake.


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> This has all of the authentic markings of an authentic handbag but I'm honestly not sure. It's more than likely authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not meet the post requirements for authentication. Please see my signature or profile for guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a trusted seller so I wouldn't worry. You can come back and post pics after the bag is received.




Thank you Harlemcutie!! Is there anything else I can provide pictures of? Btw, I found the same bag on therealreal and all the hardware and lining looks the same??


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> No worries @Verinaamelia
> 
> I would still suggest you try and get your money back since she refused to exchange to the furla you wanted eventhough you wanted to pay more.
> It just doesnt make sense. And the york she tried to sell to my friend is for a fact fake.



I agree. I would get a refund. This particular Mercer was at the outlets for $150. Seller seems to have a mix of real and fake bags because your York was fake but this Mercer is real. I would stay away. Thanks for posting the screenshots 







Awwlibrary said:


> Thank you Harlemcutie!! Is there anything else I can provide pictures of? Btw, I found the same bag on therealreal and all the hardware and lining looks the same??



This is an older style (at least 5 years) I've never personally seen and that is the only reason I can't say I'm 100% sure. The lining and hardware match for the time this bag would have been produced so I'm pretty sure it's authentic.


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> I agree. I would get a refund. This particular Mercer was at the outlets for $150. Seller seems to have a mix of real and fake bags because your York was fake but this Mercer is real. I would stay away. Thanks for posting the screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older style (at least 5 years) I've never personally seen and that is the only reason I can't say I'm 100% sure. The lining and hardware match for the time this bag would have been produced so I'm pretty sure it's authentic.




Gotcha! Thank you for the info, over 5 years...that's more info than I had before! Thanks again!


----------



## isrg08

Hello!  Could someone please help me to authenticate this TB bag:
Tory Burch Mercer slouchy hobo in black
Bought on eBay from this seller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231694198398?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

New without tags.  For some reason she sent me two dust bags.   
She said no returns, but mentioned in PM that she will accept return.  
Please let me know if the photos are sufficient.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## isrg08

I am trying to attach more images, but getting an error message..  Will try again later.  Thanks!


----------



## isrg08

More images TB Mercer Hobo:


----------



## isrg08

More images on TB Mercer Hobo


----------



## harlem_cutie

isrg08 said:


> Hello!  Could someone please help me to authenticate this TB bag:
> Tory Burch Mercer slouchy hobo in black
> Bought on eBay from this seller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231694198398?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> New without tags.  For some reason she sent me two dust bags.
> She said no returns, but mentioned in PM that she will accept return.
> Please let me know if the photos are sufficient.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



authentic. Enjoy your bag


----------



## isrg08

Thank you for looking!  Yay!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Please help authenticate this. Purchased from poshmark. Seller says authentic but now that I have it, I have doubts. There is no TB tag anywhere and no stamp on the hardware. The zipper is not stamped either. Thank you!


----------



## legalbeagle

Harlem cutie, someone told me that tory burch made in the last 4 years have a code of month and year it was made alongside with its made in tag.

Those two robinson tripple zip i have which you have helped authenticate, their clear tags only said "made in china" and nothing else.

What do you know about this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## deeyn

@harlem_cutie one of my friends has this bag, i think its the bigger sized fleming? She got it about a year ago, carried it about 5-6 times. We were wondering if this is an authentic bag or its a replica, could you help with this? Here are the pics:


----------



## deeyn

More pics:
Let me know if you need more. Thank you sooo much


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> Harlem cutie, someone told me that tory burch made in the last 4 years have a code of month and year it was made alongside with its made in tag.
> 
> Those two robinson tripple zip i have which you have helped authenticate, their clear tags only said "made in china" and nothing else.
> 
> What do you know about this? Thanks in advance.



I have the exact same Robinson Triple Zip in Deep Berry and mine just says "made in china." My sister's black one is also the same. We bought ours at the TB boutique in Chicago. When authenticating I only use the tag as a reference point for when the bag was produced.

There are 3 main tags - made in China, China TBO, made in China with a production code. These are factory specific codes.


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> More pics:
> Let me know if you need more. Thank you sooo much



I can't see these pics. Pls repost. Also, please take a closeup of where the chains pass through. Thanks!


----------



## deeyn

Are these the pics you are referring to?


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Please help authenticate this. Purchased from poshmark. Seller says authentic but now that I have it, I have doubts. There is no TB tag anywhere and no stamp on the hardware. The zipper is not stamped either. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3156565
> View attachment 3156567
> View attachment 3156568
> View attachment 3156569
> View attachment 3156570
> View attachment 3156571




Checking in! Please let me know if more pics are needed! I have a small window to return with posh if not authentic. Would love an expert opinion! Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> Are these the pics you are referring to?



Thanks. Still looking at this. Flemings are tricky.







Awwlibrary said:


> Checking in! Please let me know if more pics are needed! I have a small window to return with posh if not authentic. Would love an expert opinion! Thank you!



100% fake


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> I have the exact same Robinson Triple Zip in Deep Berry and mine just says "made in china." My sister's black one is also the same. We bought ours at the TB boutique in Chicago. When authenticating I only use the tag as a reference point for when the bag was produced.
> 
> There are 3 main tags - made in China, China TBO, made in China with a production code. These are factory specific codes.




Thanks Harlem Cutie. That is most helpful.


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks. Still looking at this. Flemings are tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% fake




THANK YOU! I thought so...


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks. Still looking at this. Flemings are tricky.
> 
> I'm patiently waiting...
> 
> The thing is most of the medium flemings here are fake. This is the first one of this model i've seen. That is why i am very curious lol


----------



## diva1029

Item Name: Tory Burch Mini Thea Leather Foldover Messenger Crossbody Bag Black
Item Number:221898540081
Seller ID: katk0003
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221898540081?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance for you assistance harlem_cutie!


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> harlem_cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Still looking at this. Flemings are tricky.
> 
> I'm patiently waiting...
> 
> The thing is most of the medium flemings here are fake. This is the first one of this model i've seen. That is why i am very curious lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at this for two days and I don't see any red flags. I'm fairly certain this is authentic. The quilting is almost perfect. I can't see any fakes having this level of detail.
> 
> 
> 
> diva1029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Mini Thea Leather Foldover Messenger Crossbody Bag Black
> Item Number:221898540081
> Seller ID: katk0003
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221898540081?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance for you assistance harlem_cutie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can I please see a close-up of the "T" emblem on the front of the bag as well as clearer pics of any hardware? Thank you. two things bother me - the lining seems incorrect for this type of bag and the hardware shown is missing some key details. I just want to double-check with clearer pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## deeyn

Thank you harlem_cutie!!!


----------



## diva1029

Thank you.  There are no stamped markings on the buckle on the strap at all & here are the additional pics you requested. I hope these are better for you.


----------



## diva1029

Here are a couple more . . . .  Thanks for your time!


----------



## harlem_cutie

diva1029 said:


> Here are a couple more . . . .  Thanks for your time!



Thank you for the additional pics. This is authentic. Enjoy


----------



## gincap

Hi i'm new. I already read the rules that i must be post 25 times to get your answer about the authentic it. But this is my first post and i try to get 25 times. But can you helped me? I just read that if buy TB from  online. It will get evelope for thank you for purchasing. Someone help me to bought tory burch tote buckle york small black from website. But i didn't get that card when the bag come to me


----------



## gincap

Can someone tell me. Where i can find tag "made in vietnam/china" in tory burch tote york small. Because i already search it. I can not to find it on mw bag


----------



## diva1029

Many thanks for taking your time with this! Thank you soooo very much harlem_cutie!


----------



## deeyn

gincap said:


> Can someone tell me. Where i can find tag "made in vietnam/china" in tory burch tote york small. Because i already search it. I can not to find it on mw bag



If its the older small tote it should be in the middle zipper. Or in the pockets. And not having the card is normal.


----------



## gincap

deeyn said:


> If its the older small tote it should be in the middle zipper. Or in the pockets. And not having the card is normal.


Hi i already found it that tag. And its different from the other post. My tag is made in the philippines


----------



## legalbeagle

Harlem Cutie, the made in the philipines puzzle me.
There's this seller claimed that hers is authentic and the tag said made in the philipines.
She said she purchased in the US. 
Is there such?


----------



## gincap

I try to post that picture. But it always failed. I don't know how to upload it


----------



## gincap

legalbeagle said:


> Harlem Cutie, the made in the philipines puzzle me.
> There's this seller claimed that hers is authentic and the tag said made in the philipines.
> She said she purchased in the US.
> Is there such?


That bag i bought from my friend's sister. She is help me to ordered it. But suddenly she told me her credit card rejected. So she ask her friend to help buy it


----------



## gincap

Hi. I already tried more than 5 times to upload some photoes, but it always failed. I want to show it that tag. And my bag also come with big plastic


----------



## gincap

Hi this is some pictures of plastic and tag from my bag. Maybe someone can explaim it to me. I already bought it almost 2 month but i not yet to use it


----------



## harlem_cutie

"Made in" tags should never be used for authenticity as they are super easy to fake. I only use them to verify when a bag was produced as there tend to be seasonal changes in hardware and bags that are made for the Asian market tend to differ slightly from bags that are made for the North American market.


----------



## gincap

harlem_cutie said:


> "Made in" tags should never be used for authenticity as they are super easy to fake. I only use them to verify when a bag was produced as there tend to be seasonal changes in hardware and bags that are made for the Asian market tend to differ slightly from bags that are made for the North American market.


Thank you for your reply. I will try to make 25 post to get your answer &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## gincap

May i know that my bag authentic or no? Before this i already upload pict bag's tag and plastic. Now i will give the pict of the bag. Please help me


----------



## gincap

This some pict again


----------



## gincap

This is the zipper and strap. On the side zipper have ykk on the zipper. Only in that place


----------



## gincap

And this is the last one. Price tag and holster bag


----------



## gincap

Sorry my english is bad. Some words also i search on google translate . And this is her online purchase order. She only send that because she want to hide her address. Please let me know if you want another photo


----------



## legalbeagle

gincap said:


> Sorry my english is bad. Some words also i search on google translate . And this is her online purchase order. She only send that because she want to hide her address. Please let me know if you want another photo




Ask her to send the whole page as proof. She can black out her address. It's so easy.


----------



## gincap

She don't want give it. First i asked my friend's sister to buy it. But her credit card rejected. So she asked someone she know to buy it for me. Its already 2 month i bought it this bag. I think she hide it because that person also buy another TB. But that delivery cost i paid. That delivery cost is $17. But before this my friend's sister tell me that delivery cost only $8


----------



## legalbeagle

gincap said:


> She don't want give it. First i asked my friend's sister to buy it. But her credit card rejected. So she asked someone she know to buy it for me. Its already 2 month i bought it this bag. I think she hide it because that person also buy another TB. But that delivery cost i paid. That delivery cost is $17. But before this my friend's sister tell me that delivery cost only $8




Gincap where are you from?


----------



## legalbeagle

Harlem Cutie, i have my eye set on this patent leather fleming. Can't find it anywhere but this seller, but i'm not sure if it's authentic.
Mind taking a look?


----------



## legalbeagle

These are the only photos she sent me.


----------



## gincap

I am from indonesia


----------



## harlem_cutie

Hi ladies. I haven't forgotten you. I've been sick with the flu and will look at these as soon as I feel better.


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't forgotten you. I've been sick with the flu and will look at these as soon as I feel better.




Get well soon Harlem Cutie.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't forgotten you. I've been sick with the flu and will look at these as soon as I feel better.



Get well soon!!!!


----------



## diva1029

Feel better harlem_cutie! The flu is the pits!


----------



## gincap

Get well soon!!!


----------



## gincap

I just realized. That "ykk" not only in the side zipper. But also in the middle. And also have number 4 5


----------



## harlem_cutie

gincap said:


> This is the zipper and strap. On the side zipper have ykk on the zipper. Only in that place



I spent all day looking at this and I feel confident in saying this is authentic. All of the details are perfect. Enjoy your bag!

The manufacturer that produces the saffiano for York totes, Coach totes, MK bags and Ralph Lauren (it is the same manufacturer for all of them) is located throughout Southeast Asia so you will see Vietnam, Philippines, Thailand & Cambodia on the tags. I believe they just opened another location in India as well.

If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay? Did you pay more than $245 USD for this? I know there is a mark-up for Asian buyers but I have no idea what it is. You can send me a PM if you don't want to say on the board.



legalbeagle said:


> Harlem Cutie, i have my eye set on this patent leather fleming. Can't find it anywhere but this seller, but i'm not sure if it's authentic.
> Mind taking a look?



This is authentic but it's not a retail version, it's an outlet version. This bag has been at several TB sample sales. I suspect because it is so prone to staining and denim transfer. The stitching is an off white and a different color from the bag. I've seen two versions of Toasted Wheat patent in person - one is an almost blush pink color and the other is a true light beige.



legalbeagle said:


> Get well soon Harlem Cutie.





deeyn said:


> Get well soon!!!!





diva1029 said:


> Feel better harlem_cutie! The flu is the pits!





gincap said:


> Get well soon!!!



Thank you all for your well wishes ladies. It really means a lot . Our temps have been all over the place in NYC so my youngest got sick and then gave it to everyone else but I also got a bonus ear infection. I hope to be fully recovered by Sunday because I am super bored right now.


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi, can someone please authenticate this TB for me? TIA! 

Item: Tory Burch Mini Dome 

Seller: realsilver

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/FLASHSALETory-Burch-Mini-Dome-Stitched-Satchel-5608619187dea0faaf00f11d


----------



## gincap

Thank you for your answer. I am so happy its authentic.
Yes. Its more than 245. Because i must be pay tax 2 times. And the delivery 2 times. But its cheaper than the outlet in indonesia


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> I spent all day looking at this and I feel confident in saying this is authentic. All of the details are perfect. Enjoy your bag!
> 
> The manufacturer that produces the saffiano for York totes, Coach totes, MK bags and Ralph Lauren (it is the same manufacturer for all of them) is located throughout Southeast Asia so you will see Vietnam, Philippines, Thailand & Cambodia on the tags. I believe they just opened another location in India as well.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay? Did you pay more than $245 USD for this? I know there is a mark-up for Asian buyers but I have no idea what it is. You can send me a PM if you don't want to say on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> This is authentic but it's not a retail version, it's an outlet version. This bag has been at several TB sample sales. I suspect because it is so prone to staining and denim transfer. The stitching is an off white and a different color from the bag. I've seen two versions of Toasted Wheat patent in person - one is an almost blush pink color and the other is a true light beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes ladies. It really means a lot . Our temps have been all over the place in NYC so my youngest got sick and then gave it to everyone else but I also got a bonus ear infection. I hope to be fully recovered by Sunday because I am super bored right now.




Ouch ear infection is really a pain... I hope you'll get better soon.
Thanks for helping me. [emoji8]


----------



## diva1029

Oh no harlem_cutie! Ear infections are indeed painful.  *fingers crossed* I hope you are feeling 100% by tomorrow.  Hate being bored *kicks rocks* Get some rest!


----------



## Akatareeves

Haii.. I just bought Tb robinson double zip mini rose sachet. Im not sure if this bag authentic or not. But how to post all the pics here? Coz i only can post 1 pic at the time eventho i already upload 5 pics but it only show up 1 pic..


----------



## Akatareeves

finally i can post the details.
Can anyone please tell me if this bag F or A..
i know harlem_cutie is sick now, but harlem if you dont mind please take a look my bag and authenticate it ^^


----------



## Akatareeves

continuee...


----------



## Akatareeves

details continue


----------



## Akatareeves

and the last one..
please please authenticate this bag for me ^^;
if you need more pics just tell me yaaa
thank youu


----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this TB for me? TIA!
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Mini Dome
> 
> Seller: realsilver
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/FLASHSALETory-Burch-Mini-Dome-Stitched-Satchel-5608619187dea0faaf00f11d



I'm not on Posh so you will need to post the pics here. Please look at my signature or profile to see the pics you will need



Akatareeves said:


> details continue



This is fake. Sorry. Can you tell us where you bought it? It would be great if you could post the link.


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi harlem_cutie! Here are attached photos! Thank you!!


----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> View attachment 3168415



Thank you. Just need a few more. Need a pic of the front, back and bottom of bag (with bag standing up so I can check alignment). Thanks!


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi, harlem_cutie, I bought the bag already and it's on it's way to me... Hopefully it's authentic! Thank you again so much for helping me! But here are some more photos. Hope it helps!


----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Hi, harlem_cutie, I bought the bag already and it's on it's way to me... Hopefully it's authentic! Thank you again so much for helping me! But here are some more photos. Hope it helps!




Hi there, nothing stands out to me but the pics are dark so I can't really confirm authenticity as I am unable to see the hardware clearly. When you get the bag come back and post pics. I don't want to say it's authentic without being 100% sure. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## thnguyenn

Thank you! So far it's okay? The person I bought it from claims she gets them from a supplier. And that this was past season.


----------



## gincap

harlem_cutie said:


> I spent all day looking at this and I feel confident in saying this is authentic. All of the details are perfect. Enjoy your bag!
> 
> The manufacturer that produces the saffiano for York totes, Coach totes, MK bags and Ralph Lauren (it is the same manufacturer for all of them) is located throughout Southeast Asia so you will see Vietnam, Philippines, Thailand & Cambodia on the tags. I believe they just opened another location in India as well.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay? Did you pay more than $245 USD for this? I know there is a mark-up for Asian buyers but I have no idea what it is. You can send me a PM if you don't want to say on the board.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your answer. I am so happy its authentic.
> Yes. Its more than 245. Because i must be pay tax 2 times. And the delivery 2 times. But its cheaper than the outlet in indonesia


----------



## gincap

harlem_cutie said:


> I spent all day looking at this and I feel confident in saying this is authentic. All of the details are perfect. Enjoy your bag!
> 
> The manufacturer that produces the saffiano for York totes, Coach totes, MK bags and Ralph Lauren (it is the same manufacturer for all of them) is located throughout Southeast Asia so you will see Vietnam, Philippines, Thailand & Cambodia on the tags. I believe they just opened another location in India as well.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay? Did you pay more than $245 USD for this? I know there is a mark-up for Asian buyers but I have no idea what it is. You can send me a PM if you don't want to say on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> This is authentic but it's not a retail version, it's an outlet version. This bag has been at several TB sample sales. I suspect because it is so prone to staining and denim transfer. The stitching is an off white and a different color from the bag. I've seen two versions of Toasted Wheat patent in person - one is an almost blush pink color and the other is a true light beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes ladies. It really means a lot . Our temps have been all over the place in NYC so my youngest got sick and then gave it to everyone else but I also got a bonus ear infection. I hope to be fully recovered by Sunday because I am super bored right now.


Thank you for your answer. I am so happy its authentic.
Yes. Its more than 245. Because i must be pay tax 2 times. And the delivery 2 times. But its cheaper than the outlet in indonesia


----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Thank you! So far it's okay? The person I bought it from claims she gets them from a supplier. And that this was past season.



I can't tell. The pics supplied don't provide good close ups to determine authenticity. Although there are no immediate red flags I would need to see close ups of hardware and other details to confirm authenticity.


----------



## thnguyenn

Okay thank you!


----------



## Akatareeves

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake. Sorry. Can you tell us where you bought it? It would be great if you could post the link.



As i predicted. I bought it from instagram online shop. And i already got a refund. Thanks harlem for helping me 
You are the best!! *kisses*


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi Harlem_cutie, I received the bag today and took some pictures hopefully it's good enough! Thank you!


----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie, I received the bag today and took some pictures hopefully it's good enough! Thank you!




Thank you so, so much for the pics. I apologize if I seem a bit paranoid but just really want to be sure. I've seen a ton of fakes of this style and most are pretty good. I just need to see one more pic - the hardware on the crossbody strap, just the part where the strap meets the buckle. Once the engraving on that is good then I should be all set. Thank you


----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn




----------



## thnguyenn

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

thnguyenn said:


> View attachment 3169311



your bag is authentic. It looks like a straight to outlet version - tag is asymmetrical and hardware is crisp but off center. Enjoy your bag and thanks for the pics.


----------



## thnguyenn

Omg thank you so much! harlem_cutie!!


----------



## princess sophia

Hi, Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Stitched Mini Dome Bag? It looks legit to me, but just wants to be sure. Thank you!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181906279495?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

princess sophia said:


> Hi, Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Stitched Mini Dome Bag? It looks legit to me, but just wants to be sure. Thank you!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181906279495?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



not enough pics to authenticate. See here for pics: *http://goo.gl/1BxFts*


----------



## Jovani




----------



## princess sophia

Hi, please see attached more pictures of the actual bag. Again thank you for your help =)


----------



## princess sophia

Couple more pics, thanks!


----------



## acm1134

Hey there ! I'm looking at this bag from a private seller and just want to confirm it is indeed authentic.. Also should I ask for any other specific pictures ?


----------



## harlem_cutie

princess sophia said:


> Couple more pics, thanks!



authentic. Have no idea where they got that tag from. 



acm1134 said:


> Hey there ! I'm looking at this bag from a private seller and just want to confirm it is indeed authentic.. Also should I ask for any other specific pictures ?



Not enough pics to authenticate. Please check my signature for required pics.


----------



## Ejm50

I would like to know if my bag is authentic. I purchased it from Tradesy and paid ~200 so I want to return if it's fake. The only thing that really alarmed me is 1) reading reviews of some people claiming to be duped from sellers on there even though they guarantee authenticity and 2) although it had a tory tag that i stupidly threw out, it says tory burch or has tory print nowhere on the bag or on the gold hardware.


----------



## legalbeagle

Ejm50 said:


> I would like to know if my bag is authentic. I purchased it from Tradesy and paid ~200 so I want to return if it's fake. The only thing that really alarmed me is 1) reading reviews of some people claiming to be duped from sellers on there even though they guarantee authenticity and 2) although it had a tory tag that i stupidly threw out, it says tory burch or has tory print nowhere on the bag or on the gold hardware.



Hi Ejm, please read the guidelines on the post above you for authentication.


----------



## princess sophia

Thank you for your confirmation! 

I believe this was a seasonal model/style, it used to be sold on the Tory Burch website too...see link below. 

http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-stitched-mini-dome-satchel/31149782.html


----------



## harlem_cutie

princess sophia said:


> Thank you for your confirmation!
> 
> I believe this was a seasonal model/style, it used to be sold on the Tory Burch website too...see link below.
> 
> http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-stitched-mini-dome-satchel/31149782.html



I'm very familiar with the style. I was just letting you know that the tag is not in the correct format but since this is not a bag for North America that is probably why it is different. You need to know that in case you decide to resell the bag later and someone asks you why.


----------



## acm1134

Please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Pebbled Square Tote I bought off Tradesy. Thanks in advance (:


----------



## acm1134

Here are some additional pictures


----------



## harlem_cutie

acm1134 said:


> Here are some additional pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171942
> View attachment 3171943
> View attachment 3171944
> View attachment 3171945
> View attachment 3171946



need to see the feet but so far, so good. Also, link to seller if you can. Thanks!

@Ejm50 - Please see the guidelines for authentication in my signature


----------



## acm1134

harlem_cutie said:


> need to see the feet but so far, so good. Also, link to seller if you can. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> @Ejm50 - Please see the guidelines for authentication in my signature




Oops ! Here is the picture of the feet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, seller or Tradesy was https://www.tradesy.com/closet/770372/


----------



## harlem_cutie

acm1134 said:


> Oops ! Here is the picture of the feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172000
> 
> 
> Also, seller or Tradesy was https://www.tradesy.com/closet/770372/



authentic! Enjoy your bag


----------



## acm1134

This isn't really an "authenticate" question, just something I was curious about. I came across a seller who had the same bag in many colors and noticed that in her listings she showed a close up of the tag. Each tag had the correct color name but the exact same color code number on each tag... I found this off since I know each color name has a specific color code... should I consider this a red flag ? Feel free to PM me about it.


----------



## deeyn

acm1134 said:


> This isn't really an "authenticate" question, just something I was curious about. I came across a seller who had the same bag in many colors and noticed that in her listings she showed a close up of the tag. Each tag had the correct color name but the exact same color code number on each tag... I found this off since I know each color name has a specific color code... should I consider this a red flag ? Feel free to PM me about it.



From my own experience, most fake tb have 'off' tags. Wrong code or wrong type of bag. But there was a tag with wrong spelling that was mention in this thread, but the bag was authentic.


----------



## legalbeagle

deeyn said:


> From my own experience, most fake tb have 'off' tags. Wrong code or wrong type of bag. But there was a tag with wrong spelling that was mention in this thread, but the bag was authentic.


But if EACH tag has the EXACT color code number while the colors are different, then I think you should consider it as a red flag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

acm1134 said:


> This isn't really an "authenticate" question, just something I was curious about. I came across a seller who had the same bag in many colors and noticed that in her listings she showed a close up of the tag. Each tag had the correct color name but the exact same color code number on each tag... I found this off since I know each color name has a specific color code... should I consider this a red flag ? Feel free to PM me about it.



I don't really pay any attention to tags unless they are really off. Sometimes retailers like Nordstrom and Bloomie's get a run of bags where something is wrong on the tag but the bag is otherwise in perfect condition. What I would be wary of is if a seller has the many of the same style in the same color. Very few sellers on ebay/Tradesy/Poshmark will take the risk of carrying 20 of the same color York tote or anything along those lines.


----------



## CMaylv

Please I need help authenticate this Tory Burch wallet, this was purchased at a thrift store and can you also tell me the name of it? TIA


----------



## harlem_cutie

CMaylv said:


> Please I need help authenticate this Tory Burch wallet, this was purchased at a thrift store and can you also tell me the name of it? TIA
> View attachment 3188860
> View attachment 3188861
> View attachment 3188862
> View attachment 3188863
> View attachment 3188864
> View attachment 3188865
> View attachment 3188866




Sorry but this is fake.


----------



## CMaylv

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry but this is fake.




Thank you for your time. As for future reference may I asked what's the giveaway?


----------



## CMaylv

CMaylv said:


> Thank you for your time. As for future reference may I asked what's the giveaway?




I meant to say what give it away. Sorry my English is not very good. 
Thanks again&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## harlem_cutie

CMaylv said:


> I meant to say what give it away. Sorry my English is not very good.
> Thanks again&#9786;&#65039;



This is supposed to be a Continental Wallet. The poor quality leather gave it away.


----------



## mommyjab

I feel fairly certain this is fake and I won the auction but didn't pay yet. I asked for a cancel transaction request but the seller isn't responding. Can u pls take a look and confirm my suspicions? 

Item:Tory Burch Micro Robinson
Seller: reajamiwalte
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WITH-TAGS...OUBLE-ZIP-TOTE-BLACK-/291615448586?nav=SEARCH


Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Jessy_femme

Please authenticate this..

imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320xq90/r/908/xGPmRt.jpg

imageshack.com/i/p3FfekNIj

 imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/94x94q90/c/r/903/lSQwiw.jpg

imageshack.com/i/p33NWCwaj

imageshack.com/i/p5wm4OZsj

imageshack.com/i/p3zXliBSj

I've bought this online 
Thank you very much


----------



## harlem_cutie

mommyjab said:


> I feel fairly certain this is fake and I won the auction but didn't pay yet. I asked for a cancel transaction request but the seller isn't responding. Can u pls take a look and confirm my suspicions?
> 
> Item:Tory Burch Micro Robinson
> Seller: reajamiwalte
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WITH-TAGS...OUBLE-ZIP-TOTE-BLACK-/291615448586?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



Upon first glance this looks fake but in all fairness see if you can get the seller to provide additional pics of the hardware. The side snaps are especially important.

Pic requirements here: *http://goo.gl/1BxFts*



Jessy_femme said:


> Please authenticate this..
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320xq90/r/908/xGPmRt.jpg
> 
> imageshack.com/i/p3FfekNIj
> 
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/94x94q90/c/r/903/lSQwiw.jpg
> 
> imageshack.com/i/p33NWCwaj
> 
> imageshack.com/i/p5wm4OZsj
> 
> imageshack.com/i/p3zXliBSj
> 
> I've bought this online
> Thank you very much



You do not meet the qualifications for authentication yet. You can look in my signature for the requirements.


----------



## mommyjab

Thank you. I will contact seller to see if they will provide additional pics. But they have been ignoring my cancel transaction requests so I am pretty sure they will not provide additional pics. We shall see.


----------



## mommyjab

The seller went ahead and canceled my order. Better to be safe than sorry. A good deal is not a good deal if it ends up being fake so I think I will just go ahead and order the bag from Nordstrom to have piece of mind. Thank you for taking the time to authenticate it. Much appreciated!


----------



## CANONGATE1

Can anyone check this Tory Burch not sure about seller and want to check. I have another I will send later bought from 2 different sellers.


----------



## CANONGATE1

Here is the second one I bought 


Thanks to any of you that can help!


----------



## WashingtonGabin

Help! After careful consideration and comparison, I'm REALLY not convinced of the authenticity..... but I could be wrong.... I just cannot find everything!


----------



## CANONGATE1

If you need more pics let me know

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

CANONGATE1 said:


> Can anyone check this Tory Burch not sure about seller and want to check. I have another I will send later bought from 2 different sellers.




You do not meet the qualifications for authentication at this time. 

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## harlem_cutie

Some words of caution as the holiday shopping season is about to start and scammers come out in full force. This period is also a busy time for me at work so I tend to not be online as much.

1. Do not buy from anyone with just stock pictures. 
2. If a seller only has PRIVATE listings then be wary. This makes it very hard to check seller's feedback.
3. If it seems too good to be true, it probably is. You are simply not going to find brand new totes that are full price in store for $99 on eBay.
4. Do not pay by Paypal F&F ever. You have no recourse if sold a fake or you want a refund. Paypal F&F has zero buyer protection.
5. If you need anything authenticated please follow the guidelines in my signature. If you follow the pics and post requirement I can usually authenticate very quickly.
6. List of common eBay fakes - Miller sandals, jelly shoes, Ella totes, Marion totes, York totes (black and luggage are the most common), sunglasses, Continental wallets, Amanda wallets and Robinson cosmetic bags.


If anyone else has anything to add please do  Hope you all have nothing but wonderful shopping experiences.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Some words of caution as the holiday shopping season is about to start and scammers come out in full force. This period is also a busy time for me at work so I tend to not be online as much.
> 
> 1. Do not buy from anyone with just stock pictures.
> 2. If a seller only has PRIVATE listings then be wary. This makes it very hard to check seller's feedback.
> 3. If it seems too good to be true, it probably is. You are simply not going to find brand new totes that are full price in store for $99 on eBay.
> 4. Do not pay by Paypal F&F ever. You have no recourse if sold a fake or you want a refund. Paypal F&F has zero buyer protection.
> 5. If you need anything authenticated please follow the guidelines in my signature. If you follow the pics and post requirement I can usually authenticate very quickly.
> 6. List of common eBay fakes - Miller sandals, jelly shoes, Ella totes, Marion totes, York totes (black and luggage are the most common), sunglasses, Continental wallets, Amanda wallets and Robinson cosmetic bags.
> 
> 
> If anyone else has anything to add please do  Hope you all have nothing but wonderful shopping experiences.




Number 3 is an excellent piece of advice!


----------



## handbaghuntress

This bag is on eBay but I am new to tory burch and I'm not sure if it's authentic. These are the only pictures that are listed.


----------



## harlem_cutie

handbaghuntress said:


> This bag is on eBay but I am new to tory burch and I'm not sure if it's authentic. These are the only pictures that are listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194829
> View attachment 3194830
> View attachment 3194831




Nowhere enough pics and you are missing the link to the seller. See below for pic requirements:

*Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## S00

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag.

Item name:    Tory Burch Robinson wallet on chain
Item number: 111827730732
Seller I'd :       thisneedstogo
Link:   http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TORY-BUR...730732?hash=item1a0973c12c:g:af0AAOSwEgVWTU1M


----------



## harlem_cutie

S00 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item name:    Tory Burch Robinson wallet on chain
> Item number: 111827730732
> Seller I'd :       thisneedstogo
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TORY-BUR...730732?hash=item1a0973c12c:g:af0AAOSwEgVWTU1M



authentic


----------



## S00

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic


Thank you, thank you so much for your time.


----------



## jcozy

I'm wondering if this is authentic. It doesn't matter to me either way since I like that it is hot pink and the size I'm looking for, lol, but I'm just curious. Thanks!
http://imgur.com/NgsrrjN
http://imgur.com/Ai7QSv1
http://imgur.com/r13jES3


----------



## Misstinkers

Please help how can i attach the picture here


----------



## handbaghuntress

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321919651361


----------



## harlem_cutie

handbaghuntress said:


> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/321919651361
> View attachment 3196196
> View attachment 3196197
> View attachment 3196198
> View attachment 3196199



so far so good. Need to see 1 or 2 shots of the interior to confirm authenticity.


----------



## handbaghuntress

harlem_cutie said:


> so far so good. Need to see 1 or 2 shots of the interior to confirm authenticity.




Thanks I'll see if she will post more pictures


----------



## Awwlibrary

Please help authenticate this bag! I think this is the Amanda satchel?? Thank you much in advance!

Item Name: Tory Burch Medium Satchel
Item Number: n/a on poshmark
Seller ID: jess41690
Link: https://bnc.lt/l/8z0T5NUAsm


----------



## harlem_cutie

Awwlibrary said:


> Please help authenticate this bag! I think this is the Amanda satchel?? Thank you much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Medium Satchel
> Item Number: n/a on poshmark
> Seller ID: jess41690
> Link: https://bnc.lt/l/8z0T5NUAsm



You have to post the pics here. PM does not let me view.


----------



## Awwlibrary

And a second one. Please help authenticate this bag too! Thank you so much!ATTACH]3197645[/ATTACH]ATTACH]3197642[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Title: tory burch satchel
Seller: hollystpj
Item number: n/a, on poshmark
Link: https://bnc.lt/l/8z38CHEA9r

I've attached the pictures from posh here for quick reference.


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> You have to post the pics here. PM does not let me view.




Gotcha! Was just coming back to do so! Here they are from posh. Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Awwlibrary said:


> Gotcha! Was just coming back to do so! Here they are from posh. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197647
> View attachment 3197648
> View attachment 3197649
> View attachment 3197650



This is authentic. For the orange one ask for pics of the engraving on the buckles.


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> This is authentic. For the orange one ask for pics of the engraving on the buckles.




Awesome! Will do and thank you! Worst case, I'll take pics when I get it and post. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Awwlibrary said:


> Awesome! Will do and thank you! Worst case, I'll take pics when I get it and post. Happy thanksgiving!



Thank you and you too


----------



## swmmr828

I'm sorry this is literally the only way I could figure out how to post pictures. 

I have a Tory that I got from a whole sale retailer ( which seems sketchy) but I didn't know the brand so I bought it because I liked how it looked. He had a lot of other authentic things, such as coach, north face, and uugs- these were the ones I could recognize. I have a friend that is a huge TB fan and told me it's real but I don't really trust her (lol sorry heather) It's my favorite bag- I'm just curious to know if it's real.


----------



## harlem_cutie

swmmr828 said:


> I'm sorry this is literally the only way I could figure out how to post pictures.
> 
> I have a Tory that I got from a whole sale retailer ( which seems sketchy) but I didn't know the brand so I bought it because I liked how it looked. He had a lot of other authentic things, such as coach, north face, and uugs- these were the ones I could recognize. I have a friend that is a huge TB fan and told me it's real but I don't really trust her (lol sorry heather) It's my favorite bag- I'm just curious to know if it's real.



although you don't meet the requirements yet for authentication this is clearly fake. Sorry


----------



## Tbnewbee

Can anyone tell me what this bag is called and if it is authentic. Also will all TB handbags have zippers labeled Tory burch on the inside pockets? Thank you.


----------



## Tbnewbee

I can't figure out how to post additional photos unfortunately.


----------



## sweetcharge

Can someone check if my bag is actually authentic? I know it's authentic, it's just my first time being accused of selling a fake item and because of that, I'm starting to second guess on whether this bag is actually authentic or not. A lady just claimed that I sold her a fake bag because she said the "Logo was off" and it "does not feel like genuine leather." I clearly remember buying this bag at Saks Fifth Ave at my local mall earlier this month.


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you and you too




Got the bag today, here are more pics of the hardware at the buckle along with some other pics of the various hardware.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Would love some help authenticating these flats! Thank you!

Item: Tory burch flats
Seller id: phasionable09
Item number: n/a sold on poshmark


----------



## harlem_cutie

Awwlibrary said:


> Got the bag today, here are more pics of the hardware at the buckle along with some other pics of the various hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202246
> View attachment 3202247
> View attachment 3202248
> View attachment 3202249
> View attachment 3202250



can I see the "China" tag?


Awwlibrary said:


> Would love some help authenticating these flats! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Tory burch flats
> Seller id: phasionable09
> Item number: n/a sold on poshmark
> View attachment 3202881
> View attachment 3202883
> View attachment 3202889
> View attachment 3202891



authentic


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> can I see the "China" tag?
> 
> 
> authentic




Here you go! Sorry it's backwards!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Awwlibrary said:


> Here you go! Sorry it's backwards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202947



authentic


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic




Thank you!


----------



## bagloves

Any authentication help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Item Name:AUTH BNWT - Tory Burch: Robinson Micro Double-Zip Tote
Item Number:172013261277
Seller ID: oggi-20108
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BNWT-T...261277?hash=item280cca11dd:g:AqkAAOSwbdpWWlIp


----------



## Robertchase

Never used this so I apologize if I am not using forum correctly. I have a bag and wonder if you have an opinion if it's authentic or not. 
IMG_3185.JPG IMG_3186.JPG IMG_3187.JPG 
IMG_3188.JPG


----------



## Robertchase

Attached photos of this TB saddalrina bag. Can you give your thoughts of its authenticity? Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## harlem_cutie

bagloves said:


> Any authentication help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:AUTH BNWT - Tory Burch: Robinson Micro Double-Zip Tote
> Item Number:172013261277
> Seller ID: oggi-20108
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BNWT-T...261277?hash=item280cca11dd:g:AqkAAOSwbdpWWlIp




need to see the bottom and the tag


----------



## bagloves

harlem_cutie said:


> need to see the bottom and the tag




Thanks for taking a look! I won the auction but I haven't paid yet-I'll post pics of the tag and bottom once I get the bag. If you feel comfortable saying so, do you see any red flags so far from these pictures? Thanks again for your time and expertise!


----------



## harlem_cutie

bagloves said:


> Thanks for taking a look! I won the auction but I haven't paid yet-I'll post pics of the tag and bottom once I get the bag. If you feel comfortable saying so, do you see any red flags so far from these pictures? Thanks again for your time and expertise!




No red flags yet. This is really good deal which is why I wanted to doublecheck the feet. Please post when you receive.


----------



## bagloves

harlem_cutie said:


> No red flags yet. This is really good deal which is why I wanted to doublecheck the feet. Please post when you receive.




I will definitely post the pics when I receive the bag! Thanks again for all of your help [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## harlem_cutie

Robertchase said:


> Never used this so I apologize if I am not using forum correctly. I have a bag and wonder if you have an opinion if it's authentic or not.
> IMG_3185.JPG IMG_3186.JPG IMG_3187.JPG
> IMG_3188.JPG



Please get your post count up to 25 and I will gladly authenticate. It is 25 posts across the forum. If you purchased it online please also post that link. Thank you 

@bagloves - I'm excited for you to receive your bag. I'm pretty sure it's authentic. Glad to help.


----------



## x_tina

Hi all, please kindly help me to authentication this tb.
Mini robinson double zip
Seller on IG. 
Sorry for limited picture because the seller is very slow response. Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

x_tina said:


> Hi all, please kindly help me to authentication this tb.
> Mini robinson double zip
> Seller on IG.
> Sorry for limited picture because the seller is very slow response. Thanks



Need more pics - *Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts


*


----------



## x_tina

Sorry harlem_cutie. The seller doesnt want to send the detail picture. So I decide not buy for her. Thanks dear


----------



## mmd1313

I would appreciate any help in authenticating this NWT Tory Burch Kira Clutch Bag Chain Crossbody Tag $395 W/Dust Bag 100% Authentic
Seller already accepted my offer & I paid.  Now I see that's it's re-listed on eBay
Seller: adamleeusa(776)
Idem #172015607841
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607841...:MEBIDX:IT
Same Seller & Same Purse Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607434...:MEBIDX:IT with a reserve not met!

Set 1 of 4 pictures
Thank you


----------



## mmd1313

I would appreciate any help in authenticating this NWT Tory Burch Kira Clutch Bag Chain Crossbody Tag $395 W/Dust Bag 100% Authentic
Seller already accepted my offer & I paid.  Now I see that's it's re-listed on eBay
Seller: adamleeusa(776)
Idem #172015607841
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607841...:MEBIDX:IT
Same Seller & Same Purse Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607434...:MEBIDX:IT with a reserve not met!
2


----------



## mmd1313

I would appreciate any help in authenticating this NWT Tory Burch Kira Clutch Bag Chain Crossbody Tag $395 W/Dust Bag 100% Authentic
Seller already accepted my offer & I paid.  Now I see that's it's re-listed on eBay
Seller: adamleeusa(776)
Idem #172015607841
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607841...:MEBIDX:IT
Same Seller & Same Purse Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607434...:MEBIDX:IT with a reserve not met!

3


----------



## mmd1313

I would appreciate any help in authenticating this NWT Tory Burch Kira Clutch Bag Chain Crossbody Tag $395 W/Dust Bag 100% Authentic
Seller already accepted my offer & I paid.  Now I see that's it's re-listed on eBay
Seller: adamleeusa(776)
Idem #172015607841
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607841...:MEBIDX:IT
Same Seller & Same Purse Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607434...:MEBIDX:IT with a reserve not met!

4

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

mmd1313 said:


> I would appreciate any help in authenticating this NWT Tory Burch Kira Clutch Bag Chain Crossbody Tag $395 W/Dust Bag 100% Authentic
> Seller already accepted my offer & I paid.  Now I see that's it's re-listed on eBay
> Seller: adamleeusa(776)
> Idem #172015607841
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607841...:MEBIDX:IT
> Same Seller & Same Purse Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607434...:MEBIDX:IT with a reserve not met!
> 
> 4
> 
> Thank you!



This is authentic. This color went on sale about 2 weeks ago at outlets so this probably why seller has multiples.


----------



## Robertchase

The TB saddalrina bag was actually purchased from a friend of a friend so no website to reference I already paid for it so hoping it's genuine


----------



## harlem_cutie

Robertchase said:


> The TB saddalrina bag was actually purchased from a friend of a friend so no website to reference I already paid for it so hoping it's genuine




This looks great so far. Can I trouble you for one more shot of the interior? Thanks!


----------



## Robertchase

Sure. Trying to attach photo....


----------



## mmd1313

harlem_cutie said:


> This is authentic. This color went on sale about 2 weeks ago at outlets so this probably why seller has multiples.



Morning harlem_cutie
Thank you!  You made my day
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Robertchase

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks great so far. Can I trouble you for one more shot of the interior? Thanks!


harlem cutie - here's the interior. I am sorry if I am not doing this right...I am stille trying to figure out how to use the tools on this forum


----------



## harlem_cutie

Robertchase said:


> harlem cutie - here's the interior. I am sorry if I am not doing this right...I am stille trying to figure out how to use the tools on this forum



Sorry. I thought I replied. This is authentic. Enjoy your bag


----------



## Robertchase

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks great so far. Can I trouble you for one more shot of the interior? Thanks!



Thank you Harlem cutie


----------



## x_tina

here is the additional picture from the seller


----------



## harlem_cutie

x_tina said:


> here is the additional picture from the seller




sorry, but this fake.


----------



## x_tina

harlem_cutie said:


> sorry, but this fake.


Thank you for your kindly help harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

x_tina said:


> Thank you for your kindly help harlem_cutie



You are welcome and if you are wondering why this is fake the bag's trim and hardware are all wrong.


----------



## x_tina

harlem_cutie said:


> You are welcome and if you are wondering why this is fake the bag's trim and hardware are all wrong.


The price is quite low than market price. arround $265 only. As I know they need to pay the import tax and etc so the price is unreasonable. Once again thanks.


----------



## rodri124

Can someone tell me if the Tory Burch handbags on Jomashop.com are authentic?????


----------



## Lovenicethings

Hello!  I am new to this site so I hope Im doing this right!  I just purchased this Tory Burch handbag off of ebay and am really stressing about its authenticity - The seller says it wasnt hers but there is a local Tory Burch Outlet close by she thinks it was purchased from.  Please any help would be so appreciated!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...%2FzoRZ2W3yTz8OxrPTjE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lovenicethings said:


> Hello!  I am new to this site so I hope Im doing this right!  I just purchased this Tory Burch handbag off of ebay and am really stressing about its authenticity - The seller says it wasnt hers but there is a local Tory Burch Outlet close by she thinks it was purchased from.  Please any help would be so appreciated!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...%2FzoRZ2W3yTz8OxrPTjE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




even though you don't meet the criteria for authentications yet this is 100% fake.


----------



## Lovenicethings

harlem_cutie said:


> even though you don't meet the criteria for authentications yet this is 100% fake.



Thank you so much!  I really appreciate your feedback - is there something specific that it is missing?  I want to try and get my money back from the seller. I would hate to resell it knowing that it is not real


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lovenicethings said:


> Thank you so much!  I really appreciate your feedback - is there something specific that it is missing?  I want to try and get my money back from the seller. I would hate to resell it knowing that it is not real



This style was never produced.


----------



## Lovenicethings

harlem_cutie said:


> This style was never produced.



Interesting - is there any chance it could be from a Tory Burch Outlet?  Would they make different bags for the outlet vs a dept store?  Also I was wondering if all her bags have the TB initials on the lining?  This one does not.  I need to prove to the seller it is fake.  Thank you so much for your help!  I cannot tell you how much I appreciate it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lovenicethings said:


> Interesting - is there any chance it could be from a Tory Burch Outlet?  Would they make different bags for the outlet vs a dept store?  Also I was wondering if all her bags have the TB initials on the lining?  This one does not.  I need to prove to the seller it is fake.  Thank you so much for your help!  I cannot tell you how much I appreciate it.



You don't need to prove to the seller it is fake. This style was never produced by TB. Either tell them refund you or just file a Paypal claim. Nothing about this bag is authentic, not even the dust bag. As a matter of policy and to deter counterfeiters I don't comment on what specifically makes an item fake. I am 100% certain that this fake. Good luck!


----------



## coutureinatl

sorry never mind 

moderator please delete


----------



## Lovenicethings

harlem_cutie said:


> You don't need to prove to the seller it is fake. This style was never produced by TB. Either tell them refund you or just file a Paypal claim. Nothing about this bag is authentic, not even the dust bag. As a matter of policy and to deter counterfeiters I don't comment on what specifically makes an item fake. I am 100% certain that this fake. Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## BBG090107

Can someone authenticate this bag?


----------



## bagloves

harlem_cutie said:


> Please get your post count up to 25 and I will gladly authenticate. It is 25 posts across the forum. If you purchased it online please also post that link. Thank you
> 
> @bagloves - I'm excited for you to receive your bag. I'm pretty sure it's authentic. Glad to help.




Finally received the bag-here are the pics of the tag and the bottom. If you need anything else please let me know-thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

bagloves said:


> Finally received the bag-here are the pics of the tag and the bottom. If you need anything else please let me know-thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214994
> View attachment 3214995
> View attachment 3214996
> View attachment 3214997



This is authentic. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## bagloves

harlem_cutie said:


> This is authentic. Enjoy your bag!




Thanks so much!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi there! Hoping to get your help on this bag I'm thinking of getting. Let me know what you think!

Listing: small Tory burch backpack
Listing number: n/a on poshmark
Seller id: plumsky29
Link: https://bnc.lt/m/DURKJisWsp


----------



## harlem_cutie

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi there! Hoping to get your help on this bag I'm thinking of getting. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Listing: small Tory burch backpack
> Listing number: n/a on poshmark
> Seller id: plumsky29
> Link: https://bnc.lt/m/DURKJisWsp
> 
> View attachment 3218800
> View attachment 3218801
> View attachment 3218802
> View attachment 3218803



I've never seen this style in person so I don't feel comfortable authenticating. Sorry.


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> I've never seen this style in person so I don't feel comfortable authenticating. Sorry.




Ok. Thank you! I passed.


----------



## Thya

dear harlem_cutie,

im a newbie here, i registered this forum because i want to learn to authenticate the tory burch bag, the bag that i've been watching for almost a year ^_^.

i live in indonesia, where sadly many counterfeit / fake / replica bags are claimed authentic by many sellers. 

do you have any suggestions for me, what bag / body part that i should keep my eye on? fyi, im so in love with TB Robinson Mini Dome (Pebbled). And i realized that this type / model is no longer listed on toryburch website, is this bag still made by TB by now? 

any responses or comments will be very much appreciated,

tx


----------



## harlem_cutie

Thya said:


> dear harlem_cutie,
> 
> im a newbie here, i registered this forum because i want to learn to authenticate the tory burch bag, the bag that i've been watching for almost a year ^_^.
> 
> i live in indonesia, where sadly many counterfeit / fake / replica bags are claimed authentic by many sellers.
> 
> do you have any suggestions for me, what bag / body part that i should keep my eye on? fyi, im so in love with TB Robinson Mini Dome (Pebbled). And i realized that this type / model is no longer listed on toryburch website, is this bag still made by TB by now?
> 
> any responses or comments will be very much appreciated,
> 
> tx




I think a lot of it is common sense...if it's too good to be true it probably is. Look at a seller's inventory and make sure they have enough pics so you can see what you are buying. Tags and receipts are easily faked so don't pay those much attention. Look at the hardware. A lot of fakes can be spotted by hardware. The "TB" engraving should be crisp, clear and the same font throughout.


----------



## Patty89

Hello Harlem Cutie,

Kindly please help me to authenticate this wallet,,

The seller claim this product is authentic 100% and made in China. They said that they are the 1st hand supplier from the factory so thats why their price is cheaper than the website. The customer must tolerate if the products have small stain or less neat stitches. They also said that every products have their own registration number. Is that true? What do you think about all that?

Hope I post this right,, Thanks a lot


----------



## jcozy

jcozy said:


> I'm wondering if this is authentic. It doesn't matter to me either way since I like that it is hot pink and the size I'm looking for, lol, but I'm just curious. Thanks!
> http://imgur.com/NgsrrjN
> http://imgur.com/Ai7QSv1
> http://imgur.com/r13jES3


?? Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Patty89 said:


> Hello Harlem Cutie,
> 
> Kindly please help me to authenticate this wallet,,
> 
> The seller claim this product is authentic 100% and made in China. They said that they are the 1st hand supplier from the factory so thats why their price is cheaper than the website. The customer must tolerate if the products have small stain or less neat stitches. They also said that every products have their own registration number. Is that true? What do you think about all that?
> 
> Hope I post this right,, Thanks a lot



You need at least 25 posts in order to receive an authentication



jcozy said:


> ?? Thanks!



Sorry but this is fake


----------



## HannahJ3423

Is this purse authentic? http://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-Tor...3D262187068145&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## HannahJ3423

Is this wallet authentic? http://m.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-NE...t-Black-295-/151918867533?txnId=1345883269005


----------



## thelastunicorn

Hi! 
  Can someone kindly help authenticate the following? (They are  supposedly the same bag). Greatly appreciate your expertise . Thank  you!

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/252219207545?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/262186139482?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/381507753711?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

4.http://www.ebay.com/itm/262214897031?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lynn_21

harlem_cutie said:


> I am fairly certain this is fake. The details are very good but there are some things that are inconsistent on the hardware. This site is confusing because some of the bags on the site are authentic and others are not.



Is the Michael Kors Medium Selma Top Zip Satchel authentic?
http://www.myparisbags.com/details_97.html


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi authenticators! Happy New Year!  I have purchased these Tory Burch Reva flats and am waiting for them to come in. I have 3 days to file a return if they are not authenticate on Mercari but after that all sales are final. I hope they are authentic but I want to be sure. Could you please authenticate these Reva flats for me? I greatly appreciate it!

Tory burch reva flat on Mercari

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m732251880/


----------



## harlem_cutie

nikksterxx said:


> Hi authenticators! Happy New Year!  I have purchased these Tory Burch Reva flats and am waiting for them to come in. I have 3 days to file a return if they are not authenticate on Mercari but after that all sales are final. I hope they are authentic but I want to be sure. Could you please authenticate these Reva flats for me? I greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Tory burch reva flat on Mercari
> 
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m732251880/



These are authentic.

To the other posters above, you need at least 25 posts for help with authentication. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## nikksterxx

harlem_cutie said:


> These are authentic.
> 
> To the other posters above, you need at least 25 posts for help with authentication. Thanks for understanding.




Thanks so much harlem_cutie! I really appreciate you taking the time to look these over! Have a great day


----------



## lguinagh

Item Name: TORY BURCH ROBINSON TIGERS EYE CAMEL MULTI DOUBLE ZIP SATCHEL BAG
Item Number: 371526902499
Seller ID:dp100204
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...902499?hash=item5680baa2e3:g:rF4AAOSwfZ1WZ4to

Could someone give me their opinion if this purse is authentic?
Thank you


----------



## Kelly7adria

First question.....is this purse authentic? Second question....is the distressed leather supposed to look like this? I just bought it at Therealreal. Final sale, so I can't return it anyway. It said it was distressed leather, which I've never seen in person. Has an all over scale finish / texture. Almost feels like snakeskin. Has a slightly shiny finish. Leather is starting to peel near the hardware, which wasn't mentioned. Sooo disappointed &#128533;.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Can't seem to get all pics on the same post...


----------



## Kelly7adria

Last pic...


----------



## beleswan

hi, i'm new here and have yet to reach 25 post but can i just ask if this kind of tag means that this is fake? i saw the real tag have some kind of code/number on it. Thank you.


http://imgur.com/eJDqB6m


----------



## gimger82

Can someone help I am new to Tory Burch? I have been looking all over for the Tory Burch Robinson Triangle Tote with no luck. Is this legit? Or does anyone have any helpful leads on where I can find one?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...6607&clkid=2481678807688853219&_qi=RTM2247628


Thanks so much!!


----------



## beleswan

hi.. finally i got 25 post. Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you.
http://imgur.com/eJDqB6m
http://imgur.com/eJDqB6m
http://imgur.com/qhHb1Ud
http://imgur.com/iDH3cPV
http://imgur.com/2KmJdlm
http://imgur.com/yZTAHo7


----------



## Katrina nz

Hi there can someone please help me authenticate a tory burch bag. Seller said it's 100% authentic but the hardware of the bag was tarnished. Gold color was faded in the screws and zipper. Does this happen to an authentic t b bag? Thanks!
P.S. can i attach photos here?


----------



## Mbiat81

Please help I bought a Tory on posh mark and I have questions if it's real the bag feels real has a clear tag says made in China then the long strap doesn't have Tory burch on it like the bucket I have a lot of Torys and all have her name stamp lady said its 4 -5 years old and they didn't do it with her name it's the Tory Maisey hobo


----------



## Mbiat81

I have same problem I got a tb on posh mark and same is happening to hard ware and long strap doesn't have her name stamp on the bucket like every other of my tb


----------



## lguinagh

lguinagh said:


> Item Name: TORY BURCH ROBINSON TIGERS EYE CAMEL MULTI DOUBLE ZIP SATCHEL BAG
> Item Number: 371526902499
> Seller ID:dp100204
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...902499?hash=item5680baa2e3:g:rF4AAOSwfZ1WZ4to
> 
> Could someone give me their opinion if this purse is authentic?
> Thank you



I know I need 25 posts, however, I am new to posting on any forum and I am trying to learn.  I think it's fabulous you what you are doing.  Applaud your efforts.

I received the above item.  The zipper pulls do not have her emblem stamped on them.  I believe I have attached photos.

And I will work on additional posts to meet my requirements.


----------



## lguinagh

harlem_cutie said:


> I think a lot of it is common sense...if it's too good to be true it probably is. Look at a seller's inventory and make sure they have enough pics so you can see what you are buying. Tags and receipts are easily faked so don't pay those much attention. Look at the hardware. A lot of fakes can be spotted by hardware. The "TB" engraving should be crisp, clear and the same font throughout.



Does TB engrave all of her hardware specifically zipper pulls?


----------



## lguinagh

harlem_cutie said:


> You are welcome and if you are wondering why this is fake the bag's trim and hardware are all wrong.



You mentioned the bag's trim... 
I have a wallet on a chain purse purchased from a Department store that the trim looks more of a matte finish.

I got a purse off ebay that I am concerned is not authentic and the trim is more glossy.

Is that what you mean by the bag's trim is all wrong?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Hi all, I'm on vacation with no real internet access and will be back on Saturday. Will review the posts then. For those of you that need to add more pics, please click the link on my profile to see required pics. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Kelly7adria said:


> Can't seem to get all pics on the same post...



authentic. This is a really old style.



beleswan said:


> hi.. finally i got 25 post. Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you.
> http://imgur.com/eJDqB6m
> http://imgur.com/eJDqB6m
> http://imgur.com/qhHb1Ud
> http://imgur.com/iDH3cPV
> http://imgur.com/2KmJdlm
> http://imgur.com/yZTAHo7




Please provide the required pics - http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687


----------



## harlem_cutie

lguinagh said:


> You mentioned the bag's trim...
> I have a wallet on a chain purse purchased from a Department store that the trim looks more of a matte finish.
> 
> I got a purse off ebay that I am concerned is not authentic and the trim is more glossy.
> 
> Is that what you mean by the bag's trim is all wrong?



Authentication cannot be done with pics. Sorry. Please get your post count up and come back.


----------



## beleswan

Please provide the required pics - http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687[/QUOTE]


Hi harlem cutie. Is this good enough? let me know if i need to retake.  Thank you so much


http://imgur.com/a/ycLRZ
http://imgur.com/a/ggzZU
http://imgur.com/a/N5zm9
http://imgur.com/a/xJ9Gu


----------



## harlem_cutie

beleswan said:


> Please provide the required pics - http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687
> 
> 
> Hi harlem cutie. Is this good enough? let me know if i need to retake.  Thank you so much
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ycLRZ
> http://imgur.com/a/ggzZU
> http://imgur.com/a/N5zm9
> http://imgur.com/a/xJ9Gu



Thanks! I'm an idiot and didn't realize I was supposed to scroll down. Final question - where did you purchase? Please link to seller if you can.


----------



## beleswan

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks! I'm an idiot and didn't realize I was supposed to scroll down. Final question - where did you purchase? Please link to seller if you can.




hahha.. no it is the holiday's effect.  i bought it from www.lazada.com.sg but i cant find the link for that bag anymore. Thank!


----------



## beleswan

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks! I'm an idiot and didn't realize I was supposed to scroll down. Final question - where did you purchase? Please link to seller if you can.




so what do you think? is it authentic? i hope it is. Thank you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

beleswan said:


> so what do you think? is it authentic? i hope it is. Thank you.



Sorry. Just got home. I don't see any red flags aside from a poorly formatted tag. Based on this I'm going to say it is authentic.


----------



## beleswan

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry. Just got home. I don't see any red flags aside from a poorly formatted tag. Based on this I'm going to say it is authentic.




Thank you for the reply. i'm worried because of the opor formatted tag. hehe. btw, this http://imgur.com/eJDqB6m is also normal? i saw they are using some kind of serial number, but mine does not come with it. sorry for the trouble


----------



## deeyn

Hi harlem_cutie. Havent been here for a while.. I was just wondering if the robinson stitched mini double zip tote ever came in kir royale.. I am confused because i came across two different style numbers for the same bag (different colors) and was wondering which is the correct style number. I am attaching pics of the two tags. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

beleswan said:


> Thank you for the reply. i'm worried because of the opor formatted tag. hehe. btw, this http://imgur.com/eJDqB6m is also normal? i saw they are using some kind of serial number, but mine does not come with it. sorry for the trouble


I was referring to the price tag. It probably looks this way because it is a return. The "made in china" is correct for this bag.


----------



## Cottoncandy1

I purchased Tory Burch York Buckle tote from Saks Fifth Avenue website. Besides the one small Tory Burch logo (back-to-back T logo outside) and another Tory Burch logo (words engraved on rectangular gold hardware on one of the interior pockets), there are no Tory Burch logos or any designs at all on the buckles, zippers, and clips for keys. I have looked at pictures on Tory Burch website, and all of the colours have Tory Burch engraved on the buckles, as well as the back to back T design on the zippers and clips for keys. 

Why is the bag I received different? Could it be that I received either a newer or older model or even an outlet version?
Or did Saks replace the hardware of this bag and actually send me a refurbished item? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cottoncandy1

Cottoncandy1 said:


> I purchased Tory Burch York Buckle tote from Saks Fifth Avenue website. Besides the one small Tory Burch logo (back-to-back T logo outside) and another Tory Burch logo (words engraved on rectangular gold hardware on one of the interior pockets), there are no Tory Burch logos or any designs at all on the buckles, zippers, and clips for keys. I have looked at pictures on Tory Burch website, and all of the colours have Tory Burch engraved on the buckles, as well as the back to back T design on the zippers and clips for keys.
> 
> Why is the bag I received different? Could it be that I received either a newer or older model or even an outlet version?
> Or did Saks replace the hardware of this bag and actually send me a refurbished item?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Sorry, I made a mistake in my previous post, I actually meant to type:
Besides the one small Tory Burch logo (back-to-back T logo outside) and another Tory Burch logo (gold words printed on black leather inside the bag), there are no Tory Burch logos or any designs at all on the buckles, zippers, and clips for keys. 

There are no words (Tory Burch) engraved on rectangular gold hardware on one of the interior pockets. I just realized I mixed my previous description up with another Tory Burch bag I recently purchased.

Please also take a look at my attached pictures. Thank you so much.


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> Hi harlem_cutie. Havent been here for a while.. I was just wondering if the robinson stitched mini double zip tote ever came in kir royale.. I am confused because i came across two different style numbers for the same bag (different colors) and was wondering which is the correct style number. I am attaching pics of the two tags. Thanks!
> View attachment 3243995
> View attachment 3243996



these bags are confusing. The Kir Royale one is actually a few inches smaller than the ivory one. The style #s were updated to reflect the new size this past Fall. I've only seen the Ivory version at the outlets.



Cottoncandy1 said:


> Sorry, I made a mistake in my previous post, I actually meant to type:
> Besides the one small Tory Burch logo (back-to-back T logo outside) and another Tory Burch logo (gold words printed on black leather inside the bag), there are no Tory Burch logos or any designs at all on the buckles, zippers, and clips for keys.
> 
> There are no words (Tory Burch) engraved on rectangular gold hardware on one of the interior pockets. I just realized I mixed my previous description up with another Tory Burch bag I recently purchased.
> 
> Please also take a look at my attached pictures. Thank you so much.



This is really strange. Saks wouldn't sell a refurbished item. They can get into a lot of trouble. Can I see a pic of the "made in" tag so I can see the production code?


----------



## chester427

Cottoncandy1 said:


> Sorry, I made a mistake in my previous post, I actually meant to type:
> 
> Besides the one small Tory Burch logo (back-to-back T logo outside) and another Tory Burch logo (gold words printed on black leather inside the bag), there are no Tory Burch logos or any designs at all on the buckles, zippers, and clips for keys.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no words (Tory Burch) engraved on rectangular gold hardware on one of the interior pockets. I just realized I mixed my previous description up with another Tory Burch bag I recently purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> Please also take a look at my attached pictures. Thank you so much.




I bought mine from Nordstrom and my hardware is like yours.  My label states it was Made in the Philippines should I be worried?


----------



## harlem_cutie

chester427 said:


> I bought mine from Nordstrom and my hardware is like yours.  My label states it was Made in the Philippines should I be worried?



Please don't worry. The details of the bag depend on when and where it was produced. If you bought it from an authorized retailer then you are good to go.


----------



## beleswan

harlem_cutie said:


> I was referring to the price tag. It probably looks this way because it is a return. The "made in china" is correct for this bag.




i see... Thank you so much..


----------



## drizzy

Hi everyone!

Long story short, I bought this wallet on eBay. I wasn't 100% sure about the authenticity when I bought it (even though they said it was 100% authentic), so I bought it anyway and figured I'd file a dispute with eBay if it were fake. Everything about it looked pretty good, except for what I'm attaching a picture of...

The lining in the wallet is uneven and slanted. I've never owned a Tory Burch wallet before, but the lining also feels kind of cheap. I'm assuming an authentic Tory Burch wallet would not have this problem at all. Any opinions?

(The box is also white on the inside - isn't it supposed to be green?)

Thanks!


----------



## Fgl11

drizzy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, I bought this wallet on eBay. I wasn't 100% sure about the authenticity when I bought it (even though they said it was 100% authentic), so I bought it anyway and figured I'd file a dispute with eBay if it were fake. Everything about it looked pretty good, except for what I'm attaching a picture of...
> 
> 
> 
> The lining in the wallet is uneven and slanted. I've never owned a Tory Burch wallet before, but the lining also feels kind of cheap. I'm assuming an authentic Tory Burch wallet would not have this problem at all. Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> (The box is also white on the inside - isn't it supposed to be green?)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Doesn't look right to me..


----------



## harlem_cutie

drizzy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Long story short, I bought this wallet on eBay. I wasn't 100% sure about the authenticity when I bought it (even though they said it was 100% authentic), so I bought it anyway and figured I'd file a dispute with eBay if it were fake. Everything about it looked pretty good, except for what I'm attaching a picture of...
> 
> The lining in the wallet is uneven and slanted. I've never owned a Tory Burch wallet before, but the lining also feels kind of cheap. I'm assuming an authentic Tory Burch wallet would not have this problem at all. Any opinions?
> 
> (The box is also white on the inside - isn't it supposed to be green?)
> 
> Thanks!



This is fake. Get your money back asap.


----------



## wanikiki22

Hi, 

I really need an authentication for this bag. I can provide more pics if needed. These are the ones that the seller posted. THANK YOu!


----------



## wanikiki22

sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hi, Can someone tell me what can I do to get a bag autheticated? Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

wanikiki22 said:


> Hi, Can someone tell me what can I do to get a bag autheticated? Thank you




http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687

Please also get your post count up to at least 20. Thank you in advance!


----------



## wanikiki22

harlem_cutie said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687
> 
> Please also get your post count up to at least 20. Thank you in advance!


Thank you! I will post the info about the bag I want to authenticate. Please let me know if you need anything else to contact the seller. 

name: Tory Burch Thea Chain Slouchy Shoulder Bag
seller ID:California 53
App: Tradesy


----------



## gincap

chester427 said:


> I bought mine from Nordstrom and my hardware is like yours.  My label states it was Made in the Philippines should I be worried?


Your bag is same with me. My tory burch york's tag is made in the philippines. First time I think that fake. But i was already post it in here. And harlem_cutie said its authentic. May be u can see my post.I put my tory burch york images But i don't remember which page.


----------



## lettuceshop

To Wanakiki22, What Harlem cutie is trying to explain to you is that you need to have made at least 20 posts on the purse forum web site. She authenticates items as a free service for members.


----------



## anteaterquaker

please authenticate 

thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222008329587?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate

tem Name: Tory Burch small tassel leather satchel
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: sdown6566 
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222008329587?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> tem Name: Tory Burch small tassel leather satchel
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: sdown6566
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222008329587?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic!


----------



## anteaterquaker

Thank you


----------



## anteaterquaker

Please authenticate thank you 

Item : Tory burch Amanda Indio blue 
Seller luubia
ID
Link   http://m.ebay.com/itm/121871204116?...Dext%26srcrot%3De11003.m43.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0


----------



## harlem_cutie

wanikiki22 said:


> Thank you! I will post the info about the bag I want to authenticate. Please let me know if you need anything else to contact the seller.
> 
> name: Tory Burch Thea Chain Slouchy Shoulder Bag
> seller ID:California 53
> App: Tradesy
> View attachment 3254466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254467
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254468



Can you please ask the seller to provide clearer pics? I can't really make out the details from the pics posted. Please review the link posted earlier for pic requirements.



anteaterquaker said:


> Please authenticate thank you
> 
> Item : Tory burch Amanda Indio blue
> Seller luubia
> ID
> Link   http://m.ebay.com/itm/121871204116?...Dext%26srcrot%3De11003.m43.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0




authentic


----------



## wanikiki22

harlem_cutie said:


> Can you please ask the seller to provide clearer pics? I can't really make out the details from the pics posted. Please review the link posted earlier for pic requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic



here are the pictures!


----------



## anteaterquaker

harlem_cutie said:


> Can you please ask the seller to provide clearer pics? I can't really make out the details from the pics posted. Please review the link posted earlier for pic requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


thank you so much my fellow TPF. I am just recently got infected with the tory bugs, but gladly
have a wonderful weekend ahead


----------



## kaitywait

Help! Is this an authentic Tory Burch Robinson? The bars instead of small feet are throwing me!


----------



## deeyn

The newer ones i've seen are with bars... I have no idea when they started it.


----------



## kaitywait

deeyn said:


> The newer ones i've seen are with bars... I have no idea when they started it.




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

wanikiki22 said:


> here are the pictures!



authentic!


----------



## wanikiki22

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic!



THANK YOU very much!


----------



## westexxx3

lorihmatthews said:


> Hi! Please post in the shoe section of this site for an answer:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


Thanks!


----------



## Em36265

Can someone tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## TrendzBoutique

I'm not sure if I'm posting correctly... I'm looking to post a pic and wondering if it's authentic...


----------



## Brianaa

Hi! I purchased this bag on eBay this week and it smells fabulous and like genuine leather but is my first TB. Does it look good?  I just recently discovered a Gucci I bought a year ago on eBay is counterfeit so I don't want to take any chances. 

Thanks!
Briana


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I am not an authenticator but I do know that you ladies need to post the required pictures before they will be eligible for authentication.  Please check the guidelines on this link in order to provide enough information to have your items authenticated:  http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687


----------



## lovinalotofbags

AUTHENTICATE PLEASE.
 			 		 	eBay item number:
301865477522


ITEM:  vhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/301865477522?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

SELLER:            kimma323

ITEM:  *Tory Burch York Buckle Tote In Nutmeg Brown Saffiano Leather MSRP $295*


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovinalotofbags said:


> AUTHENTICATE PLEASE.
> eBay item number:
> 301865477522
> 
> 
> ITEM:  vhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/301865477522?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> SELLER:            kimma323
> 
> ITEM:  *Tory Burch York Buckle Tote In Nutmeg Brown Saffiano Leather MSRP $295*



everything she sells is authentic. She is a trusted seller.


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

I found these on tradesy and she claims they are Tory but not sure as I searched the inter web and cannot find any like it https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/tory-burch-blue-sandals-923400/

Whoops sorry just saw this is handbags


----------



## BlondieToHell

I found this beat up bag at my local gw outlet. I do a lot of bag rehabbing and thought this one looked fun. The dye is rubbing off all over but the interior is clean. Before I do any work on it I did want to authenticate it first. What do you all think?


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Can someone authenticate please?


*[FONT=&quot]Item:  NWT Tory Burch CAMERON Kerrington Jelly Blue Shopper Tote Bag SALE[/FONT]*
  Item Number: 291662988029
Seller ID:  babysnbowsny
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291662988029?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Akatareeves

Can someone please authenticate this tory for me? I just bought it from online shop. And some people say the seller is trusted. But i just want to make sure. The details in the next post. 1 post 1 detail is that ok? Coz i post it from my phone and it only can post 1 pic 1 post 
Thanks

Item name: Robinson double zip mini red
Buy it from: facebook "felice branded new"
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009365581076


----------



## Akatareeves

Detail 1


----------



## Akatareeves

Detail 2
Plz delete


----------



## Akatareeves

Detail 3
Plz delete sorry


----------



## Akatareeves

Detail 4
Plz delete sorry


----------



## Akatareeves

Detail 5
Plz
Delete sorry


----------



## Akatareeves

Detail 6
Plz delete sorry


----------



## Akatareeves

Detail 7.

Plz drlete sorry


----------



## Akatareeves

Sorry if i bump posting.. Coz i cannot edit or delete that.. Please admin to delete my previous posts hehehe

Heres the new posting.
Can someone please authenticate this tory for me? I just bought it from online shop. And some people say the seller is trusted. But i just want to make sure.
Thanks

Item name: Robinson double zip mini red
Buy it from: facebook "felice branded new"
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009365581076


----------



## Akatareeves

Details continue..






















If u need more pics just lemme know


----------



## harlem_cutie

Akatareeves said:


> Details continue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If u need more pics just lemme know



This looks authentic to me. Based on the production code it looks like you got the first run of this bag and it was a customer return at some point because some of the hardware is slightly different. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi Harlem cutie! Hope you're doing well! Could you please authenticate these flats for me? I'm not sure what style they are or when TB sold this pair.

TORY BURCH FLATS 
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m947496689/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

nikksterxx said:


> Hi Harlem cutie! Hope you're doing well! Could you please authenticate these flats for me? I'm not sure what style they are or when TB sold this pair.
> 
> TORY BURCH FLATS
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m947496689/
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic but I would ask for better pics of the suede part just in case they are really dirty.


----------



## Akatareeves

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks authentic to me. Based on the production code it looks like you got the first run of this bag and it was a customer return at some point because some of the hardware is slightly different. Enjoy your bag!



Slightly different but still authentic right?
Thank you so much harlem!! You are the best!
I love youuu~ &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## harlem_cutie

Akatareeves said:


> Slightly different but still authentic right?
> Thank you so much harlem!! You are the best!
> I love youuu~ &#10084;&#65039;



Yes, authentic. I just wanted to note the differences so people know it's real. Glad I could help


----------



## nikksterxx

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic but I would ask for better pics of the suede part just in case they are really dirty.




Thanks so much!!


----------



## SigTheCat

Ok ladies this is my very first time posting here! I am a Lurker 

So i got my hands on this Tory Burch Tote. I am usually pretty good at spotting fakes in most designer items however this one has got me stumped!

So it seems authentic. Good quality overall. What has me questioning it is that I have never seen one like it before and can't find any information on it. Ive googled and googled and I have only seen it on a sold listing on poshmark which didn't do anything to confirm!

It is a large bag, nylon with a patent leather embossed trim with canvas handles. Looks like the reva tote? It has a big silvertone eblem on the front.  It is black inside with a silver tone emblem and the zipper pull is an emblem (which i've only seen these style totes with "Tory Burch" written on it.)

Thanks in advance!












- Keep messing up photo upload... Im trying!


----------



## SigTheCat

sorry they came out sideways!
Thanks!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

harlem_cutie said:


> everything she sells is authentic. She is a trusted seller.


Thank you so much.  I appreciate it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

SigTheCat said:


> Ok ladies this is my very first time posting here! I am a Lurker
> 
> So i got my hands on this Tory Burch Tote. I am usually pretty good at spotting fakes in most designer items however this one has got me stumped!
> 
> So it seems authentic. Good quality overall. What has me questioning it is that I have never seen one like it before and can't find any information on it. Ive googled and googled and I have only seen it on a sold listing on poshmark which didn't do anything to confirm!
> 
> It is a large bag, nylon with a patent leather embossed trim with canvas handles. Looks like the reva tote? It has a big silvertone eblem on the front.  It is black inside with a silver tone emblem and the zipper pull is an emblem (which i've only seen these style totes with "Tory Burch" written on it.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keep messing up photo upload... Im trying!



Please take a look at my signature or profile for pic and authentication requirements. You need at least 20 posts.


----------



## SigTheCat

harlem_cutie said:


> Please take a look at my signature or profile for pic and authentication requirements. You need at least 20 posts.




Ok Thanks. I'll be more active and participate on the boards and come back.


----------



## SigTheCat

harlem_cutie said:


> Please take a look at my signature or profile for pic and authentication requirements. You need at least 20 posts.



Can I qualify now? I'd really really appreciate it!

P.s Im not just posting a ton for an authentication but having a good time here!

Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

SigTheCat said:


> Can I qualify now? I'd really really appreciate it!
> 
> P.s Im not just posting a ton for an authentication but having a good time here!
> 
> Thanks!



need one more pic - see if there is a "made in china" label somewhere in the bag.


----------



## SigTheCat

ok found it !

http://tinypic.com/r/54wpwk/9


----------



## harlem_cutie

SigTheCat said:


> ok found it !
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/54wpwk/9




this is likely authentic. I can't say for sure as this was a very limited release around 2010 and I don't recall seeing a tote in this line but the bag has no red flags. The tote belongs to this family of bags - http://www.polyvore.com/tory_burch_nylon_croc_weekender/thing?id=3828003.


----------



## SigTheCat

harlem_cutie said:


> this is likely authentic. I can't say for sure as this was a very limited release around 2010 and I don't recall seeing a tote in this line but the bag has no red flags. The tote belongs to this family of bags - http://www.polyvore.com/tory_burch_nylon_croc_weekender/thing?id=3828003.




Wow you are good! Thank you so much this helps a lot! I really appreciate it


----------



## harlem_cutie

SigTheCat said:


> Wow you are good! Thank you so much this helps a lot! I really appreciate it




glad to help. If all of the stitching is even and the nylon is a nice weight then your bag is authentic. Those details are hard to pick up on through pics esp when the bag is black. Enjoy your bag


----------



## papercourage

Hi everybody! 

I bought this bag at a thrift store and was hoping that you could maybe tell me if it's fake? If not, that's okay, I just thought I'd give it a shot. Let me know if you need more photos.

Note: It's more blue than it looks in these photos.


----------



## harlem_cutie

papercourage said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I bought this bag at a thrift store and was hoping that you could maybe tell me if it's fake? If not, that's okay, I just thought I'd give it a shot. Let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> Note: It's more blue than it looks in these photos.



authentic. If your hardware is silver them the color is either Night Sky or Parisian Blue.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I'm going to be offline for about two weeks. My grandma just had a stroke so I am going to visit her on Monday. She lives in the countryside of South America so there is no Wifi or internet. My mom says that she isn't doing too well so we are prepared for the worst. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## papercourage

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm going to be offline for about two weeks. My grandma just had a stroke so I am going to visit her on Monday. She lives in the countryside of South America so there is no Wifi or internet. My mom says that she isn't doing too well so we are prepared for the worst. Thanks for your patience.


Thank you so much for looking at my purse (I found it online, it's in Night Sky)! Sending good vibes to you and your family.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm going to be offline for about two weeks. My grandma just had a stroke so I am going to visit her on Monday. She lives in the countryside of South America so there is no Wifi or internet. My mom says that she isn't doing too well so we are prepared for the worst. Thanks for your patience.




Prayers for your family.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm going to be offline for about two weeks. My grandma just had a stroke so I am going to visit her on Monday. She lives in the countryside of South America so there is no Wifi or internet. My mom says that she isn't doing too well so we are prepared for the worst. Thanks for your patience.




Sending prayers for your family..


----------



## deeyn

Harlem_cutie i am very sorry but if you ever find the time could you look at this rob saffiano for me? No hurry at all..
The seller is on instagram @j.bagsshop









Thank you so much!


----------



## Julez4

I recently was cleaning out a storage locker and came across 4 tory burch Britten Totes still wrapped in the original bags. 2 in bark and 2 in black. I was wondering if anyone could help me determine if these are real before I sell them? when I scan the bar code they come up as retailing for 525.00


----------



## xinfangcxf

Hi there. Im new to purseforum. Can anyone help me authenticate this tory burch wallet on chain? Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaramendrez

Help me authenticate my bag please


----------



## zaramendrez

can someone help me to authenticate this Tory burch combo bag


----------



## harley.quinn

Hi. Can someone tell me if this is legit? I've been wanting this bag since I first saw it but never ended up getting it. I ask because this seller is wanting it for $200 cheaper than most. Thank you!


----------



## erseey

Can anyone help me authenticate this, which one is true.  Someone told me that both are true, is that right?
Thanks for your help


----------



## deeyn

I think in order to get your bags authenticated there are requirements that harlem_cutie asked for. A certain number of minimum posts and photos of the bag in question, or a link to the sale. Just trying to help, dont mind me [emoji16][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## erseey

these are the pictures of the bags from my previous post, someone told me that the bag are fake base on the tag, code inside and leaning tory burch plate inside the bags.
can please someone authenticate this, thanks!


----------



## legalbeagle

@erseey you don't have enough post for authentication. 
Please read the rules. 
Thanks


----------



## erseey

legalbeagle said:


> @erseey you don't have enough post for authentication.
> Please read the rules.
> Thanks



Oh sorry, i thought i need 20 posts to make me eligible for authentification?
I just tried to help friends, she bought this bags several months ago on local market, but now she's in doubt since someone told her that bag is fake.
Thank you so much for your answer


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> You do not meet the qualifications for authentication at this time.
> 
> *GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)
> 
> 1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.
> 
> 2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.
> 
> 3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts
> 
> *http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687




Just bumping up the guideline..


----------



## erseey

@deeyn thanks for the guidelines, I've been silence reader whole this times, not really know how to post 
There's so many topics on thread i really enjoy reading it.
On this case i do really hope if @harlem_cutie could help


----------



## harley.quinn

harley.quinn said:


> Hi. Can someone tell me if this is legit? I've been wanting this bag since I first saw it but never ended up getting it. I ask because this seller is wanting it for $200 cheaper than most. Thank you!


Still waiting to find out if this is authentic or not. It's the pictures from an eBay listing. Thank you!


----------



## lettuceshop

The main person who authenticates is out of town for a family emergency.


----------



## erseey

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm going to be offline for about two weeks. My grandma just had a stroke so I am going to visit her on Monday. She lives in the countryside of South America so there is no Wifi or internet. My mom says that she isn't doing too well so we are prepared for the worst. Thanks for your patience.



Hoping the best for your grandma dan family..


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

erseey said:


> these are the pictures of the bags from my previous post, someone told me that the bag are fake base on the tag, code inside and leaning tory burch plate inside the bags.
> can please someone authenticate this, thanks!




If this is a fake, it's a bloody good one! I better get my Tory authenticated too 

I looked at the tag, dust bag and hardware and thought surely this bag is authentic *face palm*


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm going to be offline for about two weeks. My grandma just had a stroke so I am going to visit her on Monday. She lives in the countryside of South America so there is no Wifi or internet. My mom says that she isn't doing too well so we are prepared for the worst. Thanks for your patience.




[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Hi everyone 

I bought this on eBay a few months ago, the tag and dust bag looked legit and so did the bag of course. I got it for a bargain price (yes I know that's the biggest warning sign) but the seller insisted her husband works for the company and gets massive discounts, she also only has one of each style and not bulk quantities. There's not a 'made in' tag inside the bag, I called Tory Burch and they told me some bags do not have this tag. Further convincing me that this may be real. 

However since joining this forum and seeing some bloody good fakes, I'm now doubting this is real. 

Would appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Uptownnorman

Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag. I was told it was purchased at her outlet, but I have no way of knowing for sure.
Thanks


----------



## Ammsan

kit_kaaaaath said:


> [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;


Take care. She will get well soon!.


----------



## Uptownnorman

Uptownnorman said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag. I was told it was purchased at her outlet, but I have no way of knowing for sure.
> Thanks


 please authenticate


----------



## msalivingston

Can someone help me authenticate this large Tory Burch bag?  I purchased in a thrift store so have NO idea if it's real.  Older and has some wear for sure (see rub on corner) but it's a really pretty bag.  There are no "Tory Burch" engravings on the hardware.

Measures 13" H x 16" L x 4" D


----------



## erseey

kit_kaaaaath said:


> If this is a fake, it's a bloody good one! I better get my Tory authenticated too
> 
> I looked at the tag, dust bag and hardware and thought surely this bag is authentic *face palm*



I believe it's authentic too, but who knows..since someone said it's fake &#128532;


----------



## lettuceshop

Isn't the emblem on the inside supposed to be on a round piece of leather? Also I'd be nervous since all the hardware is wrong?


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

lettuceshop said:


> Isn't the emblem on the inside supposed to be on a round piece of leather? Also I'd be nervous since all the hardware is wrong?




Hi there, which bag are you referring to?


----------



## lettuceshop

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Hi there, which bag are you referring to?




Sorry the post above mine, the silver bag that came from a thrift store.


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

lettuceshop said:


> Sorry the post above mine, the silver bag that came from a thrift store.




Ok thanks for clarifying [emoji4]


----------



## Songinmyheart

I purchased a bag today at estate sale and it has Tory burch on the zipper pulls, it looks like leather and the hardware looks original the lining is royal blue it is a Robinson tote and I wondered do they use different colors of linings every year also the magnetic closure is marked USA and I had read the bags are made in China so I'm confused. There are no tags saying made in China in this bag and it appears to be older as the handles are worn. I saw several that the handles were worn online for sale and I thought for this much money that could be a sign they are fake? I don't know if mine is real or not but I got it for a steal.


----------



## Songinmyheart

I'm sorry to be aggravating but how do you post pics without putting a url address on here?


----------



## Songinmyheart

I think I figured it out here is photos


----------



## Songinmyheart

Any help will be greatly appreciated on the pics I posted as I do not know anything about this brand


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Songinmyheart said:


> I purchased a bag today at estate sale and it has Tory burch on the zipper pulls, it looks like leather and the hardware looks original the lining is royal blue it is a Robinson tote and I wondered do they use different colors of linings every year also the magnetic closure is marked USA and I had read the bags are made in China so I'm confused. There are no tags saying made in China in this bag and it appears to be older as the handles are worn. I saw several that the handles were worn online for sale and I thought for this much money that could be a sign they are fake? I don't know if mine is real or not but I got it for a steal.




The only thing I can contribute to this is in regards to the 'missing tag' I contacted Tory Burch customer service and they told me not all bags have this tag

Unfortunately I can't comment on the other stuff

I've posted my own 'pls help me authenticate' for a bag i purchased online [emoji4]


----------



## lettuceshop

Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.

If you are a new member you may want to look back through these posts from the beginning to educate yourself. Harlem cutie does the authentication and she is out of the country and we don't really have anyone else with her experience.


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> Sending prayers for your family..


 Thank you for your kind words and for forum support. You are awesome!



deeyn said:


> Harlem_cutie i am very sorry but if you ever find the time could you look at this rob saffiano for me? No hurry at all..
> The seller is on instagram @j.bagsshop
> 
> View attachment 3283405
> View attachment 3283406
> View attachment 3283407
> View attachment 3283408
> View attachment 3283409
> View attachment 3283410
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


 Everything looks fake to me



harley.quinn said:


> Hi. Can someone tell me if this is legit? I've been wanting this bag since I first saw it but never ended up getting it. I ask because this seller is wanting it for $200 cheaper than most. Thank you!


 fake



erseey said:


> these are the pictures of the bags from my previous post, someone told me that the bag are fake base on the tag, code inside and leaning tory burch plate inside the bags.
> can please someone authenticate this, thanks!


 authentic



kit_kaaaaath said:


> View attachment 3289680
> View attachment 3289681
> View attachment 3289682
> View attachment 3289683
> View attachment 3289684
> View attachment 3289685
> View attachment 3289686
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I bought this on eBay a few months ago, the tag and dust bag looked legit and so did the bag of course. I got it for a bargain price (yes I know that's the biggest warning sign) but the seller insisted her husband works for the company and gets massive discounts, she also only has one of each style and not bulk quantities. There's not a 'made in' tag inside the bag, I called Tory Burch and they told me some bags do not have this tag. Further convincing me that this may be real.
> 
> However since joining this forum and seeing some bloody good fakes, I'm now doubting this is real.
> 
> Would appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this.
> 
> Thank you very much!



this is a tricky one. Can you take a pic of the bag laid out with the flap out? I need to check the symmetry.



msalivingston said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this large Tory Burch bag?  I purchased in a thrift store so have NO idea if it's real.  Older and has some wear for sure (see rub on corner) but it's a really pretty bag.  There are no "Tory Burch" engravings on the hardware.
> 
> Measures 13" H x 16" L x 4" D



fake


Ladies, thank you all for your kind words. My grandma passed this week and I just returned last night so I'm still catching up.

If I skipped you, it's because you do not meet the requirement for authentications.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.
> 
> If you are a new member you may want to look back through these posts from the beginning to educate yourself. Harlem cutie does the authentication and she is out of the country and we don't really have anyone else with her experience.



Thank you for your kind words and for forum support. You are awesome!


----------



## fashionQ

Does anyone have any TB purses that fray or 'crack' on the handle or seams?


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for your kind words and for forum support. You are awesome!
> 
> Everything looks fake to me
> 
> fake
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> this is a tricky one. Can you take a pic of the bag laid out with the flap out? I need to check the symmetry.
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> Ladies, thank you all for your kind words. My grandma passed this week and I just returned last night so I'm still catching up.
> 
> If I skipped you, it's because you do not meet the requirement for authentications.




Condolences and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## deeyn

Condolences to you and your family harlem_cutie. Sending prayers..


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

harlem_cutie said:


> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a tricky one. Can you take a pic of the bag laid out with the flap out? I need to check the symmetry




I've attached pictures as requested. I've also included a picture of the tassel hardware, it looks grainy not smooth in some places but everything else looks really good quality. Even the stitching.

This is my first TB so not sure how the leather should feel etc. 

Thanks heaps harlem_cutie, I feel terrible even asking when I know what you're going through...many many thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I've attached pictures as requested. I've also included a picture of the tassel hardware, it looks grainy not smooth in some places but everything else looks really good quality. Even the stitching.
> 
> This is my first TB so not sure how the leather should feel etc.
> 
> Thanks heaps harlem_cutie, I feel terrible even asking when I know what you're going through...many many thanks!



Don't worry about it and thanks for your kind words. I need the distraction. 

I don't see any red flags but I am still unsure. Thea bags always throw me for a loop. I wonder if this is a production sample or retail pull. The tassel hardware is off. Do you recall the seller?


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

harlem_cutie said:


> Don't worry about it and thanks for your kind words. I need the distraction.
> 
> I don't see any red flags but I am still unsure. Thea bags always throw me for a loop. I wonder if this is a production sample or retail pull. The tassel hardware is off. Do you recall the seller?




I felt the same way when my grandma passed away, I kept myself as busy as possible [emoji17]

Yes I still remember the seller becutie2014 (Australian seller) 

There was another Thea bag on eBay for around the same price, however I thought it might be a definite fake because the seller said she was waiting for her stock to arrive from China. The fact that this seller only has one of each style kinda convinced me it might be the real thing. This colour isn't as common as the tan and black further convincing me that it isn't a fake. Am I just trying to convince myself? Hahaha I feel silly with all my reasoning (dust bag looks legit, tag looks legit, colour is unique, only one in stock etc)

Thanks again for taking the time to look at my bag! I really appreciate it.


----------



## erseey

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for your kind words and for forum support. You are awesome!
> 
> Everything looks fake to me
> 
> fake
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> this is a tricky one. Can you take a pic of the bag laid out with the flap out? I need to check the symmetry.
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> Ladies, thank you all for your kind words. My grandma passed this week and I just returned last night so I'm still catching up.
> 
> If I skipped you, it's because you do not meet the requirement for authentications.



Thank you harlem_cuite for taking time and authenticate all of these bags &#128522;
Sending condolonces to you and family also, hope everything will be ok...


----------



## harlem_cutie

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I felt the same way when my grandma passed away, I kept myself as busy as possible [emoji17]
> 
> Yes I still remember the seller becutie2014 (Australian seller)
> 
> There was another Thea bag on eBay for around the same price, however I thought it might be a definite fake because the seller said she was waiting for her stock to arrive from China. The fact that this seller only has one of each style kinda convinced me it might be the real thing. This colour isn't as common as the tan and black further convincing me that it isn't a fake. Am I just trying to convince myself? Hahaha I feel silly with all my reasoning (dust bag looks legit, tag looks legit, colour is unique, only one in stock etc)
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to look at my bag! I really appreciate it.



I feel confident in saying this is authentic. Enjoy your bag 



erseey said:


> Thank you harlem_cuite for taking time and authenticate all of these bags &#128522;
> Sending condolonces to you and family also, hope everything will be ok...



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

harlem_cutie said:


> I feel confident in saying this is authentic. Enjoy your bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words




Wonderful! Thank you very much!

Take care [emoji4]


----------



## harley.quinn

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for your kind words and for forum support. You are awesome!
> 
> Everything looks fake to me
> 
> fake
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> this is a tricky one. Can you take a pic of the bag laid out with the flap out? I need to check the symmetry.
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> Ladies, thank you all for your kind words. My grandma passed this week and I just returned last night so I'm still catching up.
> 
> If I skipped you, it's because you do not meet the requirement for authentications.


Thank you for getting back to us when you can, but feel free to take your time.  I'm so sorry for your loss. sending my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## eemily1994

I just got a Tory Burch bag at a charity event. I'm not sure what the name of it is but I think it's the Tory Burch stacked logo classic bag. Please let me know if this is really a Tory Burch handbag


----------



## erseey

eemily1994 said:


> I just got a Tory Burch bag at a charity event. I'm not sure what the name of it is but I think it's the Tory Burch stacked logo classic bag. Please let me know if this is really a Tory Burch handbag



Hi @eemily1994 before getting authenticated you need more than 25 posts


----------



## Hyzie

Hello. I just received my mini Amanda in Auburn color from MarkaVip
& would be very grateful if you could help me authenticate it.


----------



## laurene88

Hi guys! I don't have enough posts yet to be authenticated but I was wondering if any of you could help me! I purchased the small Tory Burch brody tote in bark on sale from Neiman Marcus in December. I wanted the black too but unfortunately it sold out before I could buy it so I went to Ebay. I found a seller who seemed legit and purchased the black small Tory Burch brody. I compared them in depth, the hardware and everything matches exactly. But two things seemed off.. One, the Tory Burch logo on the bark isn't exactly the same in placement as the black (looks the same but the logos aren't in the same places as they are on the black so I'm not sure if that's a thing for all of her bags) and the dust bag on my bark is a little different from the black from Ebay, the logo from the Neiman Marcus bark dust bag is more pronounced than the black one from Ebay. Could this mean anything!? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lettuceshop

I wouldn't worry about the dust bag, there's a chance the seller got the bag from a department store and they are notorious for being sloppy with dust bags. As for the emblem, I returned a bag because the emblem was off. If the hardware matches up and and the stitching is tight and even then you are probably good. Did you look at the sellers other items? Also how was the price? If you read back through Harlem cutie's posts you can get an idea of what stands out on the fakes.


----------



## wanikiki22

Can someone show me how a fake tag looks like? I want to buy this purse but I am not sure it is authentic. Price is too good to be brand new. https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-small-multi-color-slouchy-tote-56aaee93b5643eaa84006adf


----------



## harlem_cutie

wanikiki22 said:


> Can someone show me how a fake tag looks like? I want to buy this purse but I am not sure it is authentic. Price is too good to be brand new. https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-small-multi-color-slouchy-tote-56aaee93b5643eaa84006adf




Price is definitely a steal but not too good to be true as these went on sale for around $280. Please look at my signature or profile for required pics. Also, I do not have access to Poshmark so you will have to post the pics here.


----------



## terithegreat

Hey ladies! I just bought a pair of tumbled leather Millers off a FB group and they look a little suspect to me. 

I only have patent Millers currently, so I wasn't sure what to compare them with. They have this rubber lining all around the logo and straps that I've never seen before. Also no box, no serial number & the 'made in Brazil' has been "worn off". Has anyone seen that rubber lining before???? That's my biggest concern. 

I'm pretty sure they're not authentic, but I wanted your thoughts. TIA!!


----------



## wanikiki22

harlem_cutie said:


> Price is definitely a steal but not too good to be true as these went on sale for around $280. Please look at my signature or profile for required pics. Also, I do not have access to Poshmark so you will have to post the pics here.



Thank you. Here are the pics. I want to know if it is authentic and if the tag is real. I already got scammed once with a purse that looked really authentic


----------



## harlem_cutie

wanikiki22 said:


> Thank you. Here are the pics. I want to know if it is authentic and if the tag is real. I already got scammed once with a purse that looked really authentic



This looks good to me. Ask for a pic of the bottom so I can confirm authenticity. This bag was available in the Private sale today for $299. If you are in the US you could call an outlet to see if they have them.


----------



## Linds31289

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks good to me. Ask for a pic of the bottom so I can confirm authenticity. This bag was available in the Private sale today for $299. If you are in the US you could call an outlet to see if they have them.


Is this called the Slouchy tote? Is there a Thea one now? I've seen so many different ones. I believe the one in stores right now don't have the colorful tassels? And the emblem isn't gold it's the same color as the bag.


----------



## angela90225

Does anyone know how to tell the difference between outlet bag and full price bag? I really wanna buy a bag of this brand, but not from the line for outlet.


----------



## legalbeagle

Happy easter everyone.

Hi Harlem Cutie, i came acrossed this bag, if you could help authenticate it..

I hope the photos are clear enough.

Thanks a heap!


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> Happy easter everyone.
> 
> Hi Harlem Cutie, i came acrossed this bag, if you could help authenticate it..
> 
> I hope the photos are clear enough.
> 
> Thanks a heap!
> 
> View attachment 3312755
> View attachment 3312756
> View attachment 3312757
> View attachment 3312758
> View attachment 3312759
> View attachment 3312760
> View attachment 3312761
> View attachment 3312762
> View attachment 3312763
> View attachment 3312764


Hi there! Hope you had a happy Easter. I will look at this in the morning. Is this bag in your possession or is it listed somewhere?.so far it looks good but I will double check when I'm less sleepy.


----------



## Luna0615

Hi everyone,
This is my first post and also my first purchase of a Tory Burch bag. I just bought it from eBay. I'm wondering if anyone can help me confirm its authenticity.

Name: "Black Leather Tory Burch Bag"
Item #:  111930377871
Seller: motherbirthonline
Link to item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Leath...y7moD5p1BJ54CJtfz%2FY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I am specifically wondering about the tag on the inside. The color of the tag is just like the color tag I have seen on Tory Burch clothes, but it just says TBO and China. The lining has no branding on it, but the zipper pulls are all engraved with 'Tory Burch'. The leather is thick, although a bit stiff. Not sure if that is typical or not since I have not owned one of these bags.
Photos are continued below because I am only allowed to attach 4. Sorry, this is my first post so I know the normal authenticators won't comment on it, but if anyone else wants to do so, please feel free. 
Thanks!


----------



## Luna0615

Photos continued:


----------



## Luna0615

Photos continued (this is the last of 3 installments, sorry for multiple posts).


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> Hi there! Hope you had a happy Easter. I will look at this in the morning. Is this bag in your possession or is it listed somewhere?.so far it looks good but I will double check when I'm less sleepy.




Yeah as a matter of fact, it was pretty awesome, thanks  

The bag is not in my possession. A friend of a friend is selling it but I better make sure it's authentic before closing the deal. 

Lemme know what you think.


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> Yeah as a matter of fact, it was pretty awesome, thanks
> 
> The bag is not in my possession. A friend of a friend is selling it but I better make sure it's authentic before closing the deal.
> 
> Lemme know what you think.


Sorry for the delay. I thought I replied earlier and forgot to hit send. Authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Luna0615 said:


> Photos continued (this is the last of 3 installments, sorry for multiple posts).


Welcome to the forum. Please get yoir post count up to 20 and we will gladly help you.


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry for the delay. I thought I replied earlier and forgot to hit send. Authentic. Enjoy!




Hi Harlem_cutie i just got the bag in my possession and i really don't think it's authentic.
The thank you card envelop is Hallmark stationery,
The dust bag draw string looks like it was cut in two and tied in a knot.. 
The plate inside the bag is slated...
Can you take one more look at it?

Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie i just got the bag in my possession and i really don't think it's authentic.
> The thank you card envelop is Hallmark stationery,
> The dust bag draw string looks like it was cut in two and tied in a knot..
> The plate inside the bag is slated...
> Can you take one more look at it?
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314254
> View attachment 3314256
> View attachment 3314257
> View attachment 3314258
> View attachment 3314259
> View attachment 3314260
> View attachment 3314261
> View attachment 3314262
> View attachment 3314263
> View attachment 3314264


I totally see what you mean. The card is definitely fake. Tag is also wrong. I need to see two more pics - please zoom in on the feet and the side snaps. Also, I can't really tell from the pics but is the stitching on the bag raised?


----------



## godivalacroix

Hi guys can you authenticate this bag for me thanks


----------



## godivalacroix

And can someone take a picture of the authentic care card and dustbag given ?


----------



## godivalacroix

Another details please help me guys &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> I totally see what you mean. The card is definitely fake. Tag is also wrong. I need to see two more pics - please zoom in on the feet and the side snaps. Also, I can't really tell from the pics but is the stitching on the bag raised?












There.. Hope they're sufficient.y


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3314436
> View attachment 3314437
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314439
> View attachment 3314440
> 
> 
> There.. Hope they're sufficient.y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314458
> View attachment 3314459
> View attachment 3314460


Virtual high five for trusting your instinct! This is fake. The snaps and rough hardware give it away. I'm so sorry if you are stuck with a fake because of me. I will be more diligent when requesting pics, especially of hardware.


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> Hi guys can you authenticate this bag for me thanks


Hi. You have to get your post count up. Post the link to the sale or let us know if the bag is in your possession.

 Please also click the link in my signature or profile for pic requirements. Due to an influx of really good fakes it is really important we get high quality pics we can zoom on. I will feel terrible if someone buys a fake that I authenticated. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## godivalacroix

I hope this picture help  tell me if you need another details thankyou very much


----------



## legalbeagle

You don't have enough post godivalacroix.

Harlem_cutie asked you to read the requirement in her profile.


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> Virtual high five for trusting your instinct! This is fake. The snaps and rough hardware give it away. I'm so sorry if you are stuck with a fake because of me. I will be more diligent when requesting pics, especially of hardware.




No worries Harlem cutie... I'll definitely get my refund because now I can use her words against herself.

Thanks a heap girl!


----------



## Ishop4me

I love following this thread! I'm amazed at the detail that goes into counterfeit bags. I surely would have purchased that bag - Thank You-Harlem_cutie for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ishop4me said:


> I love following this thread! I'm amazed at the detail that goes into counterfeit bags. I surely would have purchased that bag - Thank You-Harlem_cutie for sharing your knowledge.




all credit goes to legalbeagle in this case. She had an eagle eye and rightly followed her instincts. The minor details that confirmed the bag was fake weren't evident in the initial set of pics. I personally find it amazing what a great job the counterfeiters did on the feet.


----------



## godivalacroix

here is the pics, i just figured out how to upload it, sorry guys please help me. i bought this online thankyouuuu


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> all credit goes to legalbeagle in this case. She had an eagle eye and rightly followed her instincts. The minor details that confirmed the bag was fake weren't evident in the initial set of pics. I personally find it amazing what a great job the counterfeiters did on the feet.




Naah, it was Deeyn who spotted the bag. Actually, you should start considering that tags indeed one of the parameter of detecting fake bags Harlem_cutie.

All these fakes we spotted in our home country started from the tag all the way to small details.


----------



## legalbeagle

Godivalacroix, You don't have enough post count for authentication. Please read the requirement from Harlem_cutie profile.


----------



## legalbeagle

godivalacroix said:


> here is the pics, i just figured out how to upload it, sorry guys please help me. i bought this online thankyouuuu




Godivalacroix, you don't have enough post count for authentication.

Please read the requirement from Harlem Cutie profile.


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> Naah, it was Deeyn who spotted the bag. Actually, you should start considering that tags indeed one of the parameter of detecting fake bags Harlem_cutie.
> 
> All these fakes we spotted in our home country started from the tag all the way to small details.


Tags, dust bags, receipts, wrapping should get looked at after the bags. I don't use them on the forum because tags are easy to fake and there are tons of real dust bags being sold with fake bags on ebay. 

It's also hard to track the price tags because TB keeps changing them every season. I don't post the details on the forum because of counterfeiters. You are 100% correct though. With the quality of fakes getting so good everything has to be considered. Thanks once again to you and Deeyn for those great eyes.

True story - I was in TB Chicago a few weeks ago just killing time and ended up buying a scarf. There was a fake York bag behind the counter in Kir Royale. The bag was a customer return or exchange. The manager insisted it couldn't be fake and was really annoyed with me. I pointed out the black rubber trim on the top of the bag. This bag may have ended up getting resold at the outlet. It had the right dust bag and price tags but was still a fake. If it was a black York bag I don't think anyone would have noticed. The Yorks are so easy to fake just like the MK Jet Set.


----------



## godivalacroix

I bought it here http://www.le-portier.com/tory-burch-robinson-micro-double-zip-tote 
the details can be seen clearly there 
thankyou &#128522;


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> I bought it here http://www.le-portier.com/tory-burch-robinson-micro-double-zip-tote
> the details can be seen clearly there
> thankyou &#128522;



we are not ignoring you. Thank you for the pics and links. Please post more in the forum. You can post anywhere on tPF. We can only provide authentications to active members. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> Tags, dust bags, receipts, wrapping should get looked at after the bags. I don't use them on the forum because tags are easy to fake and there are tons of real dust bags being sold with fake bags on ebay.
> 
> It's also hard to track the price tags because TB keeps changing them every season. I don't post the details on the forum because of counterfeiters. You are 100% correct though. With the quality of fakes getting so good everything has to be considered. Thanks once again to you and Deeyn for those great eyes.
> 
> True story - I was in TB Chicago a few weeks ago just killing time and ended up buying a scarf. There was a fake York bag behind the counter in Kir Royale. The bag was a customer return or exchange. The manager insisted it couldn't be fake and was really annoyed with me. I pointed out the black rubber trim on the top of the bag. This bag may have ended up getting resold at the outlet. It had the right dust bag and price tags but was still a fake. If it was a black York bag I don't think anyone would have noticed. The Yorks are so easy to fake just like the MK Jet Set.




That bag is exactly like Deeyn's Kir Royale last time. With black trimming.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> Tags, dust bags, receipts, wrapping should get looked at after the bags. I don't use them on the forum because tags are easy to fake and there are tons of real dust bags being sold with fake bags on ebay.
> 
> It's also hard to track the price tags because TB keeps changing them every season. I don't post the details on the forum because of counterfeiters. You are 100% correct though. With the quality of fakes getting so good everything has to be considered. Thanks once again to you and Deeyn for those great eyes.
> 
> True story - I was in TB Chicago a few weeks ago just killing time and ended up buying a scarf. There was a fake York bag behind the counter in Kir Royale. The bag was a customer return or exchange. The manager insisted it couldn't be fake and was really annoyed with me. I pointed out the black rubber trim on the top of the bag. This bag may have ended up getting resold at the outlet. It had the right dust bag and price tags but was still a fake. If it was a black York bag I don't think anyone would have noticed. The Yorks are so easy to fake just like the MK Jet Set.




For the yorks legalbeagle and i we managed to find one detail that is always visible on the fake ones. So most of the time we can detect them. The saffianos are the scariest for me, and the flemings too. I have seen a york that looks fishy to me but it was sold on a large shopping portal here and no one would believe it was fake as well...


----------



## jujuly

Hello, Im new to this forum. I have just bought a TB robinson stitched mini double zip last week but I've never use it because I thought it could be a fake one since I bought it on new online shop. Can anyone help me? Thank you^^


----------



## harlem_cutie

jujuly said:


> Hello, Im new to this forum. I have just bought a TB robinson stitched mini double zip last week but I've never use it because I thought it could be a fake one since I bought it on new online shop. Can anyone help me? Thank you^^



you need to post pics. Please check out the pi requirements by clicking on the link in my signature and profile. You will also need to link to the seller. Thanks!


----------



## Linds31289

godivalacroix said:


> I bought it here http://www.le-portier.com/tory-burch-robinson-micro-double-zip-tote
> the details can be seen clearly there
> thankyou &#128522;


I don't authenticate bags but I believe that site is a fake! I'm so sorry to tell you that!


----------



## Linds31289

Linds31289 said:


> I don't authenticate bags but I believe that site is a fake! I'm so sorry to tell you that!


Wait... Is it an app? I can't figure it out! Is it like Poshmark?


----------



## jujuly

harlem_cutie said:


> you need to post pics. Please check out the pi requirements by clicking on the link in my signature and profile. You will also need to link to the seller. Thanks!



Hi, here are some pics of my bags. Im not sure about the tag so Im afraid that it would be a fake one. Please tell me its authentic or not. The seller is on instagram so I cant link to it. Thank you^^


----------



## jujuly

I couldnt upload pics  anyone know why is this happened? Everytime I choose All Done button after I uploaded pic, its stuck and couldnt work


----------



## harlem_cutie

jujuly said:


> I couldnt upload pics  anyone know why is this happened? Everytime I choose All Done button after I uploaded pic, its stuck and couldnt work




are you using the app? If so, I think you have to upload one at a time. You can also test your pics in this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-165.html#post30030613.

I use an external site for pics like Photobucket or Imgur.

Good luck!


----------



## jujuly

harlem_cutie said:


> are you using the app? If so, I think you have to upload one at a time. You can also test your pics in this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25-165.html#post30030613.
> 
> I use an external site for pics like Photobucket or Imgur.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you harlem_cutie^^, finally Im using Photobucket to upload my photos. Please help me to authenticate it since Im not sure about the tag. I hope the pics are clear enough. Thanks a lot^^

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160406_081106_zpsisx8e5ha.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160406_080257_zpsztl9bs0h.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160406_074921_zpsymmzg7pr.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_092944_zpshl792sng.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_073824_zpssjndqfji.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_084157_zpszp2a3hwq.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_084832_zpsfkc375gh.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_091458_zpspqkuoga9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


----------



## harlem_cutie

jujuly said:


> Thank you harlem_cutie^^, finally Im using Photobucket to upload my photos. Please help me to authenticate it since Im not sure about the tag. I hope the pics are clear enough. Thanks a lot^^
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160406_081106_zpsisx8e5ha.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160406_080257_zpsztl9bs0h.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160406_074921_zpsymmzg7pr.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_092944_zpshl792sng.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_073824_zpssjndqfji.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_084157_zpszp2a3hwq.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_084832_zpsfkc375gh.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_091458_zpspqkuoga9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


I can't see any of your pics. Double-check that you have copied the right links from photobucket. I will check back in the morning. Please don't forget to link to your seller. Have a good night


----------



## legalbeagle

jujuly said:


> Thank you harlem_cutie^^, finally Im using Photobucket to upload my photos. Please help me to authenticate it since Im not sure about the tag. I hope the pics are clear enough. Thanks a lot^^
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160406_081106_zpsisx8e5ha.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160406_080257_zpsztl9bs0h.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160406_074921_zpsymmzg7pr.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_092944_zpshl792sng.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_073824_zpssjndqfji.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_084157_zpszp2a3hwq.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_084832_zpsfkc375gh.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/jujuly1/media/P_20160405_091458_zpspqkuoga9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4



Could you also take photo of the dustbag? I'm curious.


----------



## jujuly

Sorry for my late reply, I hope this time the photos would appear correctly^^ Here are the photos of my bag hardware, tag and dustbag^^ I bought it at an online shop on instagram^^

Part 1


----------



## jujuly

Part 2


----------



## jujuly

Part 3


----------



## harlem_cutie

jujuly said:


> Part 3



I have bad news, I'm 99% sure your bag is fake. legalbeagle and deeyn did a ton of detective work to help spot the new crop of superfakes. A lot of details aren't being picked up inthe pics but once we examine the bag overall there are too many inconsistencies making it a fake. The hardware on your bag is all wrong and there is one glaring error that we cannot post because then the counterfeiters will correct it. Please link to the seller so our other TB fans from abroad can stay away. I would get a refund asap.

Also, if you don't mind please tell us what country you purchased in. You can PM me if you want to keep it off the forum. Thanks!


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> I have bad news, I'm 99% sure your bag is fake. legalbeagle and deeyn did a ton of detective work to help spot the new crop of superfakes. A lot of details aren't being picked up inthe pics but once we examine the bag overall there are too many inconsistencies making it a fake. The hardware on your bag is all wrong and there is one glaring error that we cannot post because then the counterfeiters will correct it. Please link to the seller so our other TB fans from abroad can stay away. I would get a refund asap.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind please tell us what country you purchased in. You can PM me if you want to keep it off the forum. Thanks!



Good eye! These fakes are really getting good!


----------



## jujuly

harlem_cutie said:


> I have bad news, I'm 99% sure your bag is fake. legalbeagle and deeyn did a ton of detective work to help spot the new crop of superfakes. A lot of details aren't being picked up inthe pics but once we examine the bag overall there are too many inconsistencies making it a fake. The hardware on your bag is all wrong and there is one glaring error that we cannot post because then the counterfeiters will correct it. Please link to the seller so our other TB fans from abroad can stay away. I would get a refund asap.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind please tell us what country you purchased in. You can PM me if you want to keep it off the forum. Thanks!



Thank you harlem_cutie and thank you all for your time to help me^^ This was a really good bag until we find that its fake  Im trying to get refund now, I hope that the online shop would understand. I cant link the online shop since its on instagram 

I bought it at Indonesia, anyone from Indonesia on this forum? I would ask about your experience to get a refund if you had bought a fake bag like me?


----------



## harlem_cutie

jujuly said:


> Thank you harlem_cutie and thank you all for your time to help me^^ This was a really good bag until we find that its fake  Im trying to get refund now, I hope that the online shop would understand. I cant link the online shop since its on instagram
> 
> I bought it at Indonesia, anyone from Indonesia on this forum? I would ask about your experience to get a refund if you had bought a fake bag like me?



I'm tagging the two names that may be able to help you get a refund since they have gone through similar experiences. 

@legalbeagle or @deeyn Thanks!


----------



## Linds31289

jujuly said:


> Thank you harlem_cutie and thank you all for your time to help me^^ This was a really good bag until we find that its fake  Im trying to get refund now, I hope that the online shop would understand. I cant link the online shop since its on instagram
> 
> I bought it at Indonesia, anyone from Indonesia on this forum? I would ask about your experience to get a refund if you had bought a fake bag like me?


I think another girl bought from Indinesia! I am so sorry this happened to you!


----------



## ilysukixD

I purchased this card case on eBay and I believe it's fake because of an odd chemical scent. I just want to confirm its authentic or not. Thank you for your help!

Item Name: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Slim Card Case Wallet in Black $85
Item Number: 322050767359
Seller Name: red*bow 
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322050767359


----------



## harlem_cutie

ilysukixD said:


> I purchased this card case on eBay and I believe it's fake because of an odd chemical scent. I just want to confirm its authentic or not. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item Name: NWT Tory Burch Robinson Slim Card Case Wallet in Black $85
> Item Number: 322050767359
> Seller Name: red*bow
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322050767359
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322480



this is authentic. What you are smelling is likely the sealant for the edges. If it came wrapped in plastic the scent lingers. The majority of the small leather goods have this scent.

Thank you also for the very detailed pics.


----------



## jujuly

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm tagging the two names that may be able to help you get a refund since they have gone through similar experiences.
> 
> @legalbeagle or @deeyn Thanks!



Thank you for the info harlem_cutie, you help me a lot^^ the seller said she will give me a refund after I sent her the bag. Hope it won't take a long time^^


----------



## jujuly

Linds31289 said:


> I think another girl bought from Indinesia! I am so sorry this happened to you!



Thank you Linds31289, I hope no more people get a fake bag. We need to be more careful to avoid it^^


----------



## Gtorres

Can someone help me authenticate this Tory burch purse please


----------



## lettuceshop

Gtorres said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Tory burch purse please



You don't have enough posts yet


----------



## Gtorres

I dont have too many pictures but this pattern is on the inside. I'm sorry I am new to this website. Still trying to figure it out


----------



## Gtorres




----------



## lettuceshop

Gtorres said:


>



Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.


----------



## legalbeagle

Harlem Cutie, have you seen this bag before? Do you know what it's called?


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> View attachment 3325481
> 
> 
> Harlem Cutie, have you seen this bag before? Do you know what it's called?



I have not seen this style and the zipper at the bottom is not Tory Burch's style. It looks like it's supposed to be like a Daria bucket bag.


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> I have not seen this style and the zipper at the bottom is not Tory Burch's style. It looks like it's supposed to be like a Daria bucket bag.




Found it..

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-robinson-convertible-leather-backpack/4115036


----------



## harlem_cutie

legalbeagle said:


> Found it..
> 
> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-robinson-convertible-leather-backpack/4115036


Awesome! Thanks for finding it


----------



## Ishop4me

:tpfrox:





legalbeagle said:


> Naah, it was Deeyn who spotted the bag. Actually, you should start considering that tags indeed one of the parameter of detecting fake bags Harlem_cutie.
> 
> All these fakes we spotted in our home country started from the tag all the way to small details.


----------



## x_tina

jujuly said:


> Thank you harlem_cutie and thank you all for your time to help me^^ This was a really good bag until we find that its fake  Im trying to get refund now, I hope that the online shop would understand. I cant link the online shop since its on instagram
> 
> I bought it at Indonesia, anyone from Indonesia on this forum? I would ask about your experience to get a refund if you had bought a fake bag like me?


I am from Indonesia. I did it before. I asked refund from the seller.. Good luck


----------



## CaraO0

hey everyone, just wanted some quick advice! I recently purchased a Tory burch on tradesy and then immediately regretted it, I believe it may not be authentic. It arrived today and I only have 4 days to return it. I know I do not have the correct amount of posts to have it authenticated in time. Does anyone know a reputable company that can authenticate it quickly?

thanks, and I have to say you are al the best, love reading and learning so much here!!


----------



## CaraO0

quick update- after some research I figured out its not authentic and I will be returning it.


----------



## apeyg

Hi Ladies! When looking at bags on eBay, posh, ect  what are some red flags to look for? Are there certain things that stick out on replicas? Thanks!


----------



## mteat2987

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281991580213 






Could someone help me authenticate this? I hope I have enough posts.


----------



## harlem_cutie

mteat2987 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281991580213
> 
> View attachment 3329121
> View attachment 3329122
> View attachment 3329123
> 
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this? I hope I have enough posts.


Is the bag in your possession? Looks okay so far but we need additional pics. Csn you take a pic of the hardware on the buckle? Does this come with the price tag?


----------



## mteat2987

harlem_cutie said:


> Is the bag in your possession? Looks okay so far but we need additional pics. Csn you take a pic of the hardware on the buckle? Does this come with the price tag?




Yes I have this bag. I purchased it on eBay. I do not have the tag, it came with only the dustbag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

mteat2987 said:


> Yes I have this bag. I purchased it on eBay. I do not have the tag, it came with only the dustbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329331


Almost there. Can you also take a pic of the snap where the card slots are (opposite the inside zipper pocket)? And the hardware engraving on the crossbody strap buckle and the buckle straps on the bag itself? I will take a look at the pics in the morning. This looks good to me so far but just need to check on these last few details.


----------



## mteat2987

harlem_cutie said:


> Almost there. Can you also take a pic of the snap where the card slots are (opposite the inside zipper pocket)? And the hardware engraving on the crossbody strap buckle and the buckle straps on the bag itself? I will take a look at the pics in the morning. This looks good to me so far but just need to check on these last few details.




I appreciate it!


----------



## harlem_cutie

mteat2987 said:


> I appreciate it!
> View attachment 3329371
> View attachment 3329373
> View attachment 3329374
> View attachment 3329375



These pics are great. Thank you. Your bag is authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## jujuly

x_tina said:


> I am from Indonesia. I did it before. I asked refund from the seller.. Good luck



Finally I get my refund, x_tina^^ thank you all for your help^^


----------



## mteat2987

harlem_cutie said:


> These pics are great. Thank you. Your bag is authentic. Enjoy!




Thank you so much! Very happy to hear it!


----------



## lovecupcakes

Hello everyone. I'm new to this site. I have the Mercari app and there is one seller on there who says she gets Tory Burch purses directly from the manufacturer. Here is the link to her closet. 

https://www.mercari.com/u/268884265/

It looks like it has been recently suspended. Does anyone know if the purses she sell on there, authentic? 

I do have a bag I purchased from here. I currently am away from it but I can take pictures in a couple day.

Thank you.


----------



## emb0314

I purchased a pair of Tory Burch Miller patent leather sandals on eBay and wold like help authenticating.














http://www.ebay.com/itm/131774645291?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## alvie

jujuly said:


> Finally I get my refund, x_tina^^ thank you all for your help^^



Hi, which IG seller did you buy from? To add my seller blacklist hahahaha 
So I needn't to check with them. Is it a "buy from China factory" shop?

But you're very lucky that you can get a refund. As far as I know, it's terribly hard to get a refund as they usually have no cancel no exchange no refund policy. Lucky you..!


----------



## harlem_cutie

To all of the new posters - you need at least 25 posts on tPF before we will authenticate. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## emb0314

harlem_cutie said:


> To all of the new posters - you need at least 25 posts on tPF before we will authenticate. Thank you for understanding.



Great! I spent the whole day taking photos and browsing through purse blogs to reach my goal of 25 post!
Hopefully someone can help authenticate these Tory Burch Millers I purchased.


Tory Burch Miller size 8


----------



## legalbeagle

alvie said:


> Hi, which IG seller did you buy from? To add my seller blacklist hahahaha
> 
> So I needn't to check with them. Is it a "buy from China factory" shop?
> 
> 
> 
> But you're very lucky that you can get a refund. As far as I know, it's terribly hard to get a refund as they usually have no cancel no exchange no refund policy. Lucky you..!




If you can prove to the seller that the bag is fake, and you know which button to press, you can always get a refund. 
We have cases of bags been used for a year and the buyer realized it was a fake and still get a full refund. 

No refund policy by law doesn't work when you're selling fake goods and claim it's authentic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

emb0314 said:


> Great! I spent the whole day taking photos and browsing through purse blogs to reach my goal of 25 post!
> Hopefully someone can help authenticate these Tory Burch Millers I purchased.
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Miller size 8




Millers are really difficult to authenticate because the fakes are pretty good. That said, I don't see any red flags and the seller's reputation is pretty good. I cannot guarantee authenticity but this looks really good to me.


----------



## lovecupcakes

Hello. I purchased a Tory Burch quilted marion from a seller on Mercari. She says that she gets purses straight from the manufacturer. Can you help me authenticate this, please? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## lovecupcakes

Here's additional photos.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Here's additional photos.




Looks good so far but something seems off, might be just me being paranoid. My co-worker also bought something from this seller. I believe this seller is based in Virginia. My co-worker's bag should be here by Thursday so hold on until then. Can you also snap a pic of the "made in" tag? Did you get a dust bag? or tags?


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> Looks good so far but something seems off, might be just me being paranoid. My co-worker also bought something from this seller. I believe this seller is based in Virginia. My co-worker's bag should be here by Thursday so hold on until then. Can you also snap a pic of the "made in" tag? Did you get a dust bag? or tags?




Yes, it's the same seller. I didn't question the authenticity until I noticed her Mercari account was suspended due to a hostile attack. I'm thinking individuals have been reporting her items as not authentic. I did receive a dust bag and tags but I threw the tags away :T

Here's the picture of the made in tag:


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Yes, it's the same seller. I didn't question the authenticity until I noticed her Mercari account was suspended due to a hostile attack. I'm thinking individuals have been reporting her items as not authentic. I did receive a dust bag and tags but I threw the tags away :T
> 
> Here's the picture of the made in tag:




Thank you. No red flags so far (stitching looks perfect on zoom) but I'm going to wait until Thursday. I suspect the seller had some damaged bags she didn't disclose. She has a ton of new stuff so it would be incredulous if these were fakes, esp the Fret T.

her completed listings on ebay - http://www.ebay.com/sch/yibs-0/m.ht...om&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you. No red flags so far (stitching looks perfect on zoom) but I'm going to wait until Thursday. I suspect the seller had some damaged bags she didn't disclose. She has a ton of new stuff so it would be incredulous if these were fakes, esp the Fret T.
> 
> her completed listings on ebay - http://www.ebay.com/sch/yibs-0/m.ht...om&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684



Sounds good so far! I'm hoping everything comes out authentic on Thursday. She's a very nice seller & I'm thinking about getting another purse from her (if everything checks out). Thank you for your help. Can't wait to hear about the final results on Thursday


----------



## Meljoy

Is a Tory Burch bag a fake if it doesn't have the made in china tag in the interior? The hardware, stiching and lining on the one I bought look legit, but I can't find a made in china tag &#128577; Thanks!


----------



## emb0314

harlem_cutie said:


> Millers are really difficult to authenticate because the fakes are pretty good. That said, I don't see any red flags and the seller's reputation is pretty good. I cannot guarantee authenticity but this looks really good to me.




Thanks!! 

The reason i question it is because Ive just noticed that the Serial Number is printed in white and large.. On other tory burch millers like this one I've seen the serial number to be written smaller and different print ??


----------



## harlem_cutie

emb0314 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The reason i question it is because Ive just noticed that the Serial Number is printed in white and large.. On other tory burch millers like this one I've seen the serial number to be written smaller and different print ??




They are usually smaller but I have an Indian Ocean pair that I bought on TB.com where the writing is large block print in black. It all depends where they are produced. I have a pair from years ago that just have the size. The hardware is always consistent though - ie the rivets/nailheads will always be the same size across the entire Miller line. Do you have another pair on hand to compare to? If you have any doubts you should return them. All we have to go on at this point is the seller's reputation.


----------



## godivalacroix

hello guys, i'm still wondering if you can help me to figure out this tory burch bag is it authentic or not  please help me so if this is a fake i can get my refund. this bag is in my possession and bought it here http://www.le-portier.com/tory-burch-robinson-micro-double-zip-tote?search=tory burch&page=4 
you can check the link and see the photos of the bag there and i will post another details. thankyou so much i appreciate it


----------



## godivalacroix

here is the detail


----------



## godivalacroix

another detail


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> hello guys, i'm still wondering if you can help me to figure out this tory burch bag is it authentic or not  please help me so if this is a fake i can get my refund. this bag is in my possession and bought it here http://www.le-portier.com/tory-burch-robinson-micro-double-zip-tote?search=tory burch&page=4
> you can check the link and see the photos of the bag there and i will post another details. thankyou so much i appreciate it


Hi there, I will take a look at this later but I'm already seeing some red flags. Thanks for providing the requested pics.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Sounds good so far! I'm hoping everything comes out authentic on Thursday. She's a very nice seller & I'm thinking about getting another purse from her (if everything checks out). Thank you for your help. Can't wait to hear about the final results on Thursday



My co-worker got her bag today. She ordered a crosshatch satchel. Everything looks legit. She got a dust bag but no tags or wrapping. We even took it over to Saks to compare (LOL!) and everything looks good. Your purse looks authentic to me. I also compared it to my quilted Marion in Red Agate. Everything matches up. If you do buy something else just come back here so we can make sure no funny business is happening.


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> another detail




I advise you to get your money back. The bag in the link is not what you have. Without posting too much detail, the little details on the bag such as the side snaps and the "made in china" make me think it is fake. The trim is also really rubbery and bulky. It is possible the seller does not even know it's fake as it's a pretty good fake.


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> My co-worker got her bag today. She ordered a crosshatch satchel. Everything looks legit. She got a dust bag but no tags or wrapping. We even took it over to Saks to compare (LOL!) and everything looks good. Your purse looks authentic to me. I also compared it to my quilted Marion in Red Agate. Everything matches up. If you do buy something else just come back here so we can make sure no funny business is happening.



You have made my day! I'm so happy that everything matches up  I did purchase another Tory Burch purse from another seller on Poshmark. I will take pictures of that to make sure everything is legitimate. Thank you again for all of your help! You're awesome


----------



## godivalacroix

harlem_cutie said:


> I advise you to get your money back. The bag in the link is not what you have. Without posting too much detail, the little details on the bag such as the side snaps and the "made in china" make me think it is fake. The trim is also really rubbery and bulky. It is possible the seller does not even know it's fake as it's a pretty good fake.



Wow thankyou so much, are you sure its fake ? Because i already use the bag twice and I don't think the seller want to refund my bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> Wow thankyou so much, are you sure its fake ? Because i already use the bag twice and I don't think the seller want to refund my bag



The side snaps and stitched "T" are off. These details combined with a few others lead me to believe your bag is fake. This is a very common style that is faked because of how easy it is to do. Good luck! I hope you are able to come to a resolution with your seller. I would return it rather than risk not knowing if you have a fake or not especially if you are going to resell it at some point.


----------



## godivalacroix

harlem_cutie said:


> The side snaps and stitched "T" are off. These details combined with a few others lead me to believe your bag is fake. This is a very common style that is faked because of how easy it is to do. Good luck! I hope you are able to come to a resolution with your seller. I would return it rather than risk not knowing if you have a fake or not especially if you are going to resell it at some point.



Thankyou harlem cutie. I will try to get my refund back


----------



## Honey514

Hello... Please help me authenticate this bag Viva Tory Burch. Hoping for your reply dear authenticators. Godbless and More Power  Bought this from Fb online seller two years ago. I just found this blog lately. Thank you so much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lovecupcakes

Hello everyone! Here is my new purchase from Mercari. It's the Fleming Mini. Are you able to authenticate it for me? Thank you again!!


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> My co-worker got her bag today. She ordered a crosshatch satchel. Everything looks legit. She got a dust bag but no tags or wrapping. We even took it over to Saks to compare (LOL!) and everything looks good. Your purse looks authentic to me. I also compared it to my quilted Marion in Red Agate. Everything matches up. If you do buy something else just come back here so we can make sure no funny business is happening.



Hi! I had a quick question. When I received my Mini Fleming, it had the leather smell. My Quilted Marion Tote never had the smell. Does your Marion have a leather smell?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Hi! I had a quick question. When I received my Mini Fleming, it had the leather smell. My Quilted Marion Tote never had the smell. Does your Marion have a leather smell?


I would return this one. There are things that are really off. The tag is no good. Everything is wrong about it. The "made in china" is in the wrong place. The main T emblem is supposed to be an inch or two larger so that comes halfway over the flap. Too many inconsistencies for it to be authentic. I don't own a mini fleming but the only bags I own that have ever had a smell are the York totes.


----------



## lovecupcakes

Thank you for that! I asked the seller where she got her purse originally and she said she bought it through internal connection at the TB store and TB outlet.


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> I would return this one. There are things that are really off. The tag is no good. Everything is wrong about it. The "made in china" is in the wrong place. The main T emblem is supposed to be an inch or two larger so that comes halfway over the flap. Too many inconsistencies for it to be authentic. I don't own a mini fleming but the only bags I own that have ever had a smell are the York totes.



Thank you for that! I asked the seller where she got her purse  originally and she said she bought it through internal connection at the  TB store and TB outlet.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Honey514 said:


> Hello... Please help me authenticate this bag Viva Tory Burch. Hoping for your reply dear authenticators. Godbless and More Power  Bought this from Fb online seller two years ago. I just found this blog lately. Thank you so much&#10084;&#65039;


You need more posts. Also missing required pics.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Thank you for that! I asked the seller where she got her purse  originally and she said she bought it through internal connection at the  TB store and TB outlet.


This was weird because the other bag is def authentic. Seller also has a ton of new bags so I even double-checked to make sure these weren't recent changes. Employee discount makes sense but this bag is still suspect.


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> This was weird because the other bag is def authentic. Seller also has a ton of new bags so I even double-checked to make sure these weren't recent changes. Employee discount makes sense but this bag is still suspect.



I actually purchased from this seller:





She doesn't have a lot of Tory Burch purses for sale.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> I actually purchased from this seller:
> 
> She doesn't have a lot of Tory Burch purses for sale.




Thanks for sharing the seller. Now I don't feel so crazy because I was starting to wonder why suciv777 had a mix of fake and real bags. Now I know it's an entirely different seller.

Now for some visuals - this listing is an authentic listing - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...341532?hash=item33b420345c:g:pAwAAOSwFNZWysJw

Look at the tag so you can see where the tag on this one went wrong. More importantly, look at how sharply defined the serifs on the "T" emblem are and compare them to yours. Also look at the positioning of the emblem. Notice how it seems to be an inch longer on both sides of the authentic one. These are the three main reasons why this is fake.

Good luck with your refund


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for sharing the seller. Now I don't feel so crazy because I was starting to wonder why suciv777 had a mix of fake and real bags. Now I know it's an entirely different seller.
> 
> Now for some visuals - this listing is an authentic listing - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...341532?hash=item33b420345c:g:pAwAAOSwFNZWysJw
> 
> Look at the tag so you can see where the tag on this one went wrong. More importantly, look at how sharply defined the serifs on the "T" emblem are and compare them to yours. Also look at the positioning of the emblem. Notice how it seems to be an inch longer on both sides of the authentic one. These are the three main reasons why this is fake.
> 
> Good luck with your refund



Oops should've mentioned that earlier haha. I asked the seller for a refund, hope she agrees! And thank you for the visuals, I can't tell what's authentic anymore. I should've stuck with suciv777 :T


----------



## maiaambanloc

hello, do you have any idea if this tory burch bag is authentic? thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## celcel

please authenticate this tory burch

fleming medium bag saffiano patent











thank you


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for sharing the seller. Now I don't feel so crazy because I was starting to wonder why suciv777 had a mix of fake and real bags. Now I know it's an entirely different seller.
> 
> Now for some visuals - this listing is an authentic listing - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...341532?hash=item33b420345c:g:pAwAAOSwFNZWysJw
> 
> Look at the tag so you can see where the tag on this one went wrong. More importantly, look at how sharply defined the serifs on the "T" emblem are and compare them to yours. Also look at the positioning of the emblem. Notice how it seems to be an inch longer on both sides of the authentic one. These are the three main reasons why this is fake.
> 
> Good luck with your refund









Here is a Poshmark post about suciv777. Looks like the bags she sold to the clients aren't authentic. People have been taking them to the Tory Burcgh stores :T


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Here is a Poshmark post about suciv777. Looks like the bags she sold to the clients aren't authentic. People have been taking them to the Tory Burcgh stores :T



There were definitely some bags that looked suspect, the Britten totes in particular. I always go case by case because anytime a seller has too many brand new bags it's automatically suspicious. It's not uncommon for a seller with so many bags to mix real and fake together. They are able to sell of the strength of good feedback. This is why it's so hard to vet a seller outright. 

I hope everyone can get a refund and if you have any second thoughts about what you purchased you should too. There's no point in having anxiety about a bag's authenticity. It takes away the joy of using it. 

Tory Burch's official policy, like so many other retailers, is that they do not authenticate bags. You may get lucky with an SA or Manager but in my experience most aren't experienced enough to properly do this. The new bags don't even have stamped hardware so they are even easier to fake.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

Hi. Please help me authenticate. Tory Burch All T Hobo. Pix attached


----------



## Wonderouswoman

Can't remember how to upload the pictures&#128542; Please help anyone. Thanks.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

It worked! I tried to upload several but only one shows. The ebay seller is watermaeked if that helps. Thanks again guys&#128522;


----------



## Wonderouswoman

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Al...ag-in-Black-/182084724726?txnId=1496645967008


----------



## harlem_cutie

Wonderouswoman said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Al...ag-in-Black-/182084724726?txnId=1496645967008



you are supposed to have 25 posts but I'm making an exception because I am going to be sidetracked with work. This is authentic and a really hard to find bag. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## harlem_cutie

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)*

*1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.*

*2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.*

*3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts*


----------



## mteat2987

mteat2987 said:


> Thank you so much! Very happy to hear it!




I'm so upset. I sold this purse on eBay because I didn't use it and the buyer is arguing with me that it is fake. I have sent a screen shot of this thread stating it is authentic. What else can I do?


----------



## Wonderouswoman

Okay, im so sorry and really appreciate the help! Just didn't want the time to expire and can't get a refund. Btw the person below your comment is not referring to my ebay purchase. Have a great evening&#128513;


----------



## harlem_cutie

mteat2987 said:


> I'm so upset. I sold this purse on eBay because I didn't use it and the buyer is arguing with me that it is fake. I have sent a screen shot of this thread stating it is authentic. What else can I do?



I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Vpowell

Hi ladies, I have a question do all tb bags have made in china/vietnam tags in them? I just bought marion quilted flap that doesn't have tag, I think it's fake &#128546; but the seller insisted it was authentic. Thank you for your help!


----------



## SofieR

Dear authenticater, I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this bag. Many thanks in advance!

Name:Tory Burch York Tote 
Seller: j.venckute
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272221476126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

SofieR said:


> Dear authenticater, I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this bag. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name:Tory Burch York Tote
> Seller: j.venckute
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272221476126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Missing required pics. Will need to see pics of tag, bottom of bag, pics of lining, zipper hardware and what the "made in" tag says if they can't get a photo of it.


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> There were definitely some bags that looked suspect, the Britten totes in particular. I always go case by case because anytime a seller has too many brand new bags it's automatically suspicious. It's not uncommon for a seller with so many bags to mix real and fake together. They are able to sell of the strength of good feedback. This is why it's so hard to vet a seller outright.
> 
> I hope everyone can get a refund and if you have any second thoughts about what you purchased you should too. There's no point in having anxiety about a bag's authenticity. It takes away the joy of using it.
> 
> Tory Burch's official policy, like so many other retailers, is that they do not authenticate bags. You may get lucky with an SA or Manager but in my experience most aren't experienced enough to properly do this. The new bags don't even have stamped hardware so they are even easier to fake.




Thank you again for all of your help. I currently opened a claim with PayPal to hopefully get a refund for the Fleming. While I wait, I am currently looking for an authentic Fleming 

What are your thoughts on this one?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=152065398503&alt=web


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Thank you again for all of your help. I currently opened a claim with PayPal to hopefully get a refund for the Fleming. While I wait, I am currently looking for an authentic Fleming
> 
> What are your thoughts on this one?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=152065398503&alt=web



This looks authentic to me. I bought several items from this seller (Aloha Ben) during the Christmas holidays and they were all authentic. If you are in the US please call an outlet because I'm positive they had the mini Fleming as of last week. Not sure of colors or price though. Outlets ship free throughout the US. I regularly make phone orders with the people at the Orlando outlet. They are all really nice and helpful.

I hope you get your refund soon. My co-worker is also returning her bag out of caution. What a mess!


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks authentic to me. I bought several items from this seller (Aloha Ben) during the Christmas holidays and they were all authentic. If you are in the US please call an outlet because I'm positive they had the mini Fleming as of last week. Not sure of colors or price though. Outlets ship free throughout the US. I regularly make phone orders with the people at the Orlando outlet. They are all really nice and helpful.
> 
> I hope you get your refund soon. My co-worker is also returning her bag out of caution. What a mess!



I'm happy to know you've purchased from the particular seller before. I will keep that in mind. And thank you gor informing me that the Outlet ships. I don't have an outlet in my city but I'll call the closest one to see if they have a Fleming available.

PayPal gave Mercari 10 days to respond, if they don't I get refunded. Haha I'm hoping they don't respond so it will be easy. And yikes, sorry to hear that your coworker is returning the bag. Was she able to get refunded? Such a mess indeed!


----------



## Wonderouswoman

harlem_cutie said:


> you are supposed to have 25 posts but I'm making an exception because I am going to be sidetracked with work. This is authentic and a really hard to find bag. Congrats on your purchase!


Hello again harlem_cutie you were so kind in authenticating my bag but im now looking at another on the same site and i see a difference. Inside by the zip pocket mine has a heat stamp that says tory burch. The other listing i see now has the metal "T" logo. Your thoughts on this difference??&#128543; Here's the link.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authentic-Tory-Burch-ALL-T-Hobo-Leather-Handbag-Black-/201551574891?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202348%2526meid%253D63d24cc3585545dfb344b366162f0da0%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D2%2526rkt%253D7%2526sd%253D172177092625&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## Wonderouswoman

Note picture 11 in the listing and here's my interior. Also I noticed as soon as i gave feedback on my the seller listed another of the exact bag(sobemall1). Just has me a lil worried because I've read in the thread about sellers having loads of fakes. Maybe not listing them all at once to avoid suspicion.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Wonderouswoman said:


> Note picture 11 in the listing and here's my interior. Also I noticed as soon as i gave feedback on my the seller listed another of the exact bag(sobemall1). Just has me a lil worried because I've read in the thread about sellers having loads of fakes. Maybe not listing them all at once to avoid suspicion.


Please post pics of your bag. The seller you bought from is mainly listing bags from the outlet. There are going to be many variations especially among seasons. Please don't be alarmed yet. The stock pics also differ from what was produced. Based on the pics posted in the ebay listing I am 100% positive it's authentic. I can confirm by looking at what you have. Make sure to post pics of the price tags. You can also look at my comments in the "Tory Burch Chat" thread about outlet bags.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

harlem_cutie said:


> Please post pics of your bag. The seller you bought from is mainly listing bags from the outlet. There are going to be many variations especially among seasons. Please don't be alarmed yet. The stock pics also differ from what was produced. Based on the pics posted in the ebay listing I am 100% positive it's authentic. I can confirm by looking at what you have. Make sure to post pics of the price tags. You can also look at my comments in the "Tory Burch Chat" thread about outlet bags.


Ok i see now. Here's the link to the one I purchased. I still don't have the science of uploading pictures yet&#128553; Thanks so much again&#128149;


----------



## Wonderouswoman

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Al...ag-in-Black-/182084724726?txnId=1496645967008 Almost forgot to add. Multitasking&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## harlem_cutie

Wonderouswoman said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Al...ag-in-Black-/182084724726?txnId=1496645967008 Almost forgot to add. Multitasking&#128077;&#127996;


I authenticated this already. Please post pics of the bag when you receive it.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

harlem_cutie said:


> I authenticated this already. Please post pics of the bag when you receive it.



Surely tonight after work. Any angles in particular that would be of the most help?


----------



## Wonderouswoman

Wonderouswoman said:


> Surely tonight after work. Any angles in particular that would be of the most help?


 one of 4 pix. Not sure how to load multiple at once.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

Wonderouswoman said:


> one of 4 pix. Not sure how to load multiple at once.


2 of 4


----------



## Wonderouswoman

Well now im getting failed to upload. Hope these 2 are of use. Thanks harlem_cutie


----------



## Heathr

Hi, I can't start a thread for this because I'm new, so I thought this might be the best place to post.

I saw a TB satchel on someone recently - I can't get it out of my head and my google-fu is failing me!

It was a fairly large satchel, a gorgeous light grayish blue/green shade - height and width were approximately equal, squarish shape with top 4-5 inches or so folded inward (almost like triangle tote but only the top part folded) and a gusset-like panel below that on the sides, small T logo, gold hardware connecting handles to the top.  The leather looked like saffiano.  I can't say 100% that it was authentic, but based on the quality and the person carrying it I am pretty sure it is.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Carlysmith1994

Hello

I am new here and was hoping someone could help me authenticate this tory burch dena zip continental. I bought it off Mercari and the seller shipped quickly. However, this is my first wallet purchase from Tory Burch so I am not sure what they are supposed to look/feel like exactly.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## lettuceshop

Carlysmith1994 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here and was hoping someone could help me authenticate this tory burch dena zip continental. I bought it off Mercari and the seller shipped quickly. However, this is my first wallet purchase from Tory Burch so I am not sure what they are supposed to look/feel like exactly.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You will have to get on the forum and get your posts up, you need 25 posts before anyone will authenticate.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Wonderouswoman said:


> 2 of 4



can you snap a full on frontal pic of the emblem? Pending this pic, bag looks okay so far.


----------



## Carlysmith1994

lettuceshop said:


> You will have to get on the forum and get your posts up, you need 25 posts before anyone will authenticate.


Oh okay. It is a present that is supposed to be given to someone on Sunday. Just would not like to give them a counterfeit item.


----------



## Carlysmith1994

Do you know of anywhere else where someone could help me ? like online sites where you can to have it quickly authenticated?


----------



## lettuceshop

Carlysmith1994 said:


> Do you know of anywhere else where someone could help me ? like online sites where you can to have it quickly authenticated?




I'm sorry I don't....anyone


----------



## lettuceshop

Heathr said:


> Hi, I can't start a thread for this because I'm new, so I thought this might be the best place to post.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a TB satchel on someone recently - I can't get it out of my head and my google-fu is failing me!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fairly large satchel, a gorgeous light grayish blue/green shade - height and width were approximately equal, squarish shape with top 4-5 inches or so folded inward (almost like triangle tote but only the top part folded) and a gusset-like panel below that on the sides, small T logo, gold hardware connecting handles to the top.  The leather looked like saffiano.  I can't say 100% that it was authentic, but based on the quality and the person carrying it I am pretty sure it is.  Any suggestions?




It's not ringing any bells with me...sorry


----------



## hehe1223

Is there anyone familiar with the seller itsinaclutch on eBay? Just bought a Tory burch Marion quilted bag on eBay from her. Working on getting qualified for authentication right now.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

harlem_cutie said:


> can you snap a full on frontal pic of the emblem? Pending this pic, bag looks okay so far.



Here's one.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

harlem_cutie said:


> can you snap a full on frontal pic of the emblem? Pending this pic, bag looks okay so far.



With flash.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

harlem_cutie said:


> can you snap a full on frontal pic of the emblem? Pending this pic, bag looks okay so far.



Angle view of "T". Hope these are good. Tyvm&#128149;


----------



## harlem_cutie

Wonderouswoman said:


> With flash.


100% authentic. Enjoy your bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

Carlysmith1994 said:


> Do you know of anywhere else where someone could help me ? like online sites where you can to have it quickly authenticated?


You can try a Facebook group. 25 posts here is really easy to get to as well-25 posts across tPF.


hehe1223 said:


> Is there anyone familiar with the seller itsinaclutch on eBay? Just bought a Tory burch Marion quilted bag on eBay from her. Working on getting qualified for authentication right now.


Itsinsclutch has been around forever and is pretty reputable. I don't think you need to worry too much. Try a forum-wide search for the name and see what comes up.


----------



## Wonderouswoman

harlem_cutie said:


> 100% authentic. Enjoy your bag [/QUOTE&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; thanks Harlem!


----------



## lettuceshop

Heathr said:


> Hi, I can't start a thread for this because I'm new, so I thought this might be the best place to post.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a TB satchel on someone recently - I can't get it out of my head and my google-fu is failing me!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fairly large satchel, a gorgeous light grayish blue/green shade - height and width were approximately equal, squarish shape with top 4-5 inches or so folded inward (almost like triangle tote but only the top part folded) and a gusset-like panel below that on the sides, small T logo, gold hardware connecting handles to the top.  The leather looked like saffiano.  I can't say 100% that it was authentic, but based on the quality and the person carrying it I am pretty sure it is.  Any suggestions?




Can we have a moderator move this over to the chat thread?


----------



## ta.grey

Hey there! I know I am new and have not met the 25 post requirement, but I did do an extensive search through the threads- after about two hours I'm really hoping you may be able to help 

First designer purse purchase- I have fallen madly in love with TB! So I looked around for a while and finally found an incredible deal... didn't occur to me until after I paid that I might have just bought a knock off. That being said the purse feels PHENOMENAL.

The listing on eBay is no longer available for viewing since, well, I bought it. So, I will attach the photos and cross my fingers that maybe you guys could help me out 

Just incase you would like this regardless, I believe the link works to just view the listing.
Item Name: Tory Burch Amanda Satchel "Black" EUC
Item Number: 351719905481
Seller ID: hopegriggs12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...905481?hash=item51e423d8c9:g:WbcAAOSwjMJXDTeR


----------



## lettuceshop

Unfortunately the authentication area is for active members, you are welcome to come over to the other areas of the TB forum and get in on discussions.


----------



## ta.grey

For those of you looking for a quick authentication-

 I called my local Style Encore and asked if they would authenticate a designer bag for me. They authenticated it, very nicely, even knowing I was not planning on selling the bag to them, for free.

Just saying.


----------



## lovecupcakes

Hello everyone! I'm thinking about purchasing this Fleming Mini but with my bad experiences, I'd like to see if  this is 100% authentic before purchasing. Thank you again in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Hello everyone! I'm thinking about purchasing this Fleming Mini but with my bad experiences, I'd like to see if  this is 100% authentic before purchasing. Thank you again in advance!




Link to item for sale. Need pics of the inside of bag, inside flap and bottom of bag.


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> Link to item for sale. Need pics of the inside of bag, inside flap and bottom of bag.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/131807128675

There's the link. I asked them for the extra pictures above because I wanted to see how the logo looked. Thank you again!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131807128675
> 
> There's the link. I asked them for the extra pictures above because I wanted to see how the logo looked. Thank you again!!


Perfect. All pics look good. This is 100% authentic.


----------



## deeyn

Hi harlem_cutie, can i bother you with another local case.. I dont have much experiences with shoes so i need your help this time... This pair was bought about 1,5yrs ago, never worn. Here are the pics:









The reason of the doubt is this one seems to have a different heel height than another of similar style (bought direct from the store here).. 




Thank you so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> Hi harlem_cutie, can i bother you with another local case.. I dont have much experiences with shoes so i need your help this time... This pair was bought about 1,5yrs ago, never worn. Here are the pics:
> View attachment 3355289
> View attachment 3355290
> View attachment 3355291
> View attachment 3355293
> View attachment 3355294
> View attachment 3355295
> View attachment 3355296
> 
> 
> The reason of the doubt is this one seems to have a different heel height than another of similar style (bought direct from the store here)..
> View attachment 3355298
> View attachment 3355300
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Are these both Amanda or Sally wedges? They seem like two different styles of shoe which likely explains the height difference. The tan wedges are not raising any red flags for me.


----------



## Alizeth88

Hello! My husband bought this bag online and I wanted to make sure it was authentic. My mom has this same bag and some small details are different. Thanks for your help! 

Ps. The purse I got is in the last 8 pictures. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/291749215762?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=14801d62fd1c492a8794d132ed7a0428&_mwBanner=1


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> Are these both Amanda or Sally wedges? They seem like two different styles of shoe which likely explains the height difference. The tan wedges are not raising any red flags for me.




The tan is apparently a sally wedge and the black is supposedly a closed toe sally? I am pretty clueless with shoes lol

Thank you very much anyway, at first glance i thought the tan wedge was ok as well until i saw the height difference..


----------



## harlem_cutie

Alizeth88 said:


> Hello! My husband bought this bag online and I wanted to make sure it was authentic. My mom has this same bag and some small details are different. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Ps. The purse I got is in the last 8 pictures.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291749215762?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=14801d62fd1c492a8794d132ed7a0428&_mwBanner=1



hi there! You need at least 25 posts on tPF before we can authenticate. This is a reputable seller so if you bought the bag from them then I wouldn't worry. 



deeyn said:


> The tan is apparently a sally wedge and the black is supposedly a closed toe sally? I am pretty clueless with shoes lol
> 
> Thank you very much anyway, at first glance i thought the tan wedge was ok as well until i saw the height difference..



Glad I could help. Every season there are variations among the shoes so don't be alarmed if little things are off. There is actually a recent post in the forum where someone bought two different sizes of Miler sandals and the emblems are two completely different sizes. We are still confused over this. As long as the emblem, sole and size stamp are intact you should be okay.


----------



## Alizeth88

Ok, got it.  Thank you!


----------



## Queen_Beann

How do I post my bag for authentication?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Queen_Beann said:


> How do I post my bag for authentication?



GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## Queen_Beann

Does anyone know if Tory Burch made a turquoise colored leather bag that came with a scarf on the handle? I've looked all over for a bag similar to this one to no avail, which leads me to believe that this is a counterfeit.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Queen_Beann said:


> Does anyone know if Tory Burch made a turquoise colored leather bag that came with a scarf on the handle? I've looked all over for a bag similar to this one to no avail, which leads me to believe that this is a counterfeit.




can't say that I recall such a style. Post your question in the chat thread so it will get more visibility.


----------



## Queen_Beann

Hi Guys! I was interested in purchasing a Tory Burch bag from someone I know- and I am questioning the authenticity... 


can you guys please help to authenticate this for me?


There is a made in China tag on the inside.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Queen_Beann said:


> Hi Guys! I was interested in purchasing a Tory Burch bag from someone I know- and I am questioning the authenticity...
> 
> 
> can you guys please help to authenticate this for me?
> 
> 
> There is a made in China tag on the inside.



fake


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> There were definitely some bags that looked suspect, the Britten totes in particular. I always go case by case because anytime a seller has too many brand new bags it's automatically suspicious. It's not uncommon for a seller with so many bags to mix real and fake together. They are able to sell of the strength of good feedback. This is why it's so hard to vet a seller outright.
> 
> I hope everyone can get a refund and if you have any second thoughts about what you purchased you should too. There's no point in having anxiety about a bag's authenticity. It takes away the joy of using it.
> 
> Tory Burch's official policy, like so many other retailers, is that they do not authenticate bags. You may get lucky with an SA or Manager but in my experience most aren't experienced enough to properly do this. The new bags don't even have stamped hardware so they are even easier to fake.



Hi! Are you able to authenticate this Fleming for me? I totally missed out on the one aloha ben was selling. This one is through Poshmark.


















I'm hoping to purchase today, if authentic!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Hi! Are you able to authenticate this Fleming for me? I totally missed out on the one aloha ben was selling. This one is through Poshmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to purchase today, if authentic!




I don't see any pics. I'm on my work laptop which blocks all third party hosting sites. Sorry.


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> I don't see any pics. I'm on my work laptop which blocks all third party hosting sites. Sorry.



Sorry! Here you go! The seller was able to hold the purse for me until today! I hope everything is authentic  Thank you again!!


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> I don't see any pics. I'm on my work laptop which blocks all third party hosting sites. Sorry.


Oh I also forgot to mention, she said that it doesn't come with a dust bag. Do all TB purses come with one?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Oh I also forgot to mention, she said that it doesn't come with a dust bag. Do all TB purses come with one?


All bags except some nylon and small crossbody ones come with dust bags. I don't see any red flags but black bags are hard to authenticate. I can barely see the interior. Can we see a clearer shot of the interior and a pic of the price tag? Also, please link to sale. Thanks!


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> All bags except some nylon and small crossbody ones come with dust bags. I don't see any red flags but black bags are hard to authenticate. I can barely see the interior. Can we see a clearer shot of the interior and a pic of the price tag? Also, please link to sale. Thanks!



Thank you. I asked her for pictures of the tag and interior. Here is the link: https://bnc.lt/m/QFVYK8SfBt


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Thank you. I asked her for pictures of the tag and interior. Here is the link: https://bnc.lt/m/QFVYK8SfBt



Thank you. Seller's bags look great so far and no red flags on this one. Once we see those last two pics you should be okay to purchase.


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you. Seller's bags look great so far and no red flags on this one. Once we see those last two pics you should be okay to purchase.



Here's the last 2 pictures.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lovecupcakes said:


> Here's the last 2 pictures.



authentic. Enjoy your bag


----------



## lovecupcakes

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. Enjoy your bag



Thank you so much for all of your help with authenticating the Fleming Mini! I appreciate all that you do!!!


----------



## halobear

Hi,

I'm looking to get this TB Robinson Dome Satchel one of the resell sites. Can you authenticate? These are pics from the listing. TIA!


----------



## harlem_cutie

halobear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to get this TB Robinson Dome Satchel one of the resell sites. Can you authenticate? These are pics from the listing. TIA!
> View attachment 3364185
> 
> View attachment 3364187
> 
> View attachment 3364188



need more pics. I pasted the requirements below. Please also link to sale. Thanks!

*
3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## halobear

harlem_cutie said:


> need more pics. I pasted the requirements below. Please also link to sale. Thanks!
> 
> *
> 3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts
> 
> *http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687




Here is link to item: https://bnc.lt/m/1CCEBuEMDt 

I will request additional photos and post when I get them. Thanks!


----------



## halobear

halobear said:


> Here is link to item: https://bnc.lt/m/1CCEBuEMDt
> 
> I will request additional photos and post when I get them. Thanks!




You can disregard. It's been sold. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hellakitty

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I got it at a neighborhood Crossroads. Quality seems very good, I just want to be sure however.

https://imgur.com/a/gJzg3


----------



## OIBGirl

Could someone please authenticate this Tory Burch large all T wristlet? Im new to this so I will try to post this correctly! Im having trouble attaching more than one photo.... Thank you!


----------



## OIBGirl

.


----------



## harlem_cutie

OIBGirl said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Tory Burch large all T wristlet? Im new to this so I will try to post this correctly! Im having trouble attaching more than one photo.... Thank you!




need more pics. I pasted the requirements below. Please also link to sale. Thanks!

*
3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## OIBGirl

So sorry..having trouble getting more than one photo to upload...


----------



## OIBGirl

>


----------



## OIBGirl

.


----------



## OIBGirl

I have already purchased the bag, but can return it if it happens to be a fake...Sorry again for the multiple photo posts..


----------



## OIBGirl

.


----------



## harlem_cutie

OIBGirl said:


> >




Thanks for the pics. If you are using the app it only lets you post one at a time so don't worry about it. 

Is this picture accurate? I ask because the engraving should be crisp and clear and in this pic it seems blurry. Can you retake this pic but use the macro setting? 

Please link to the sale anyway. It helps us vet sellers. Thanks!


----------



## OIBGirl

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for the pics. If you are using the app it only lets you post one at a time so don't worry about it.
> 
> Is this picture accurate? I ask because the engraving should be crisp and clear and in this pic it seems blurry. Can you retake this pic but use the macro setting?
> 
> Please link to the sale anyway. It helps us vet sellers. Thanks!



Okay I have posted some better photos, I hope these work. I purchased this off of Tradesy and really have no way of posting a link to the sale...


----------



## OIBGirl

.


----------



## OIBGirl

..


----------



## OIBGirl

OIBGirl said:


> ..


.


----------



## OIBGirl

.


----------



## OIBGirl

The outer zipper (not the pull, but the zipper itself) is chipping...wondering if that is a sign of a fake?


----------



## OIBGirl

.


----------



## Hellakitty

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I got it at a neighborhood Crossroads. Quality seems very good, I just want to be sure however.

https://imgur.com/a/gJzg3
 Quote


----------



## harlem_cutie

OIBGirl said:


> .



This looks authentic to me. The only item I was questioning was the engraving and it is crisp as it should be. Enjoy your wristlet.



Hellakitty said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? I got it at a neighborhood Crossroads. Quality seems very good, I just want to be sure however.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gJzg3
> Quote



You need 25 posts before we authenticate.


----------



## OIBGirl

Thank you so much for your time! I appreciate it greatly!!


----------



## cmln

Can someone help me authenticate these? My mom bought them off eBay and swears they're real...

I've never seen these. Also there's a serial number inside.. I'm not aware of Tory shoes having serial numbers. Thanks![/ATTACH]


----------



## harlem_cutie

cmln said:


> Can someone help me authenticate these? My mom bought them off eBay and swears they're real...
> 
> I've never seen these. Also there's a serial number inside.. I'm not aware of Tory shoes having serial numbers. Thanks![/ATTACH]




pretty sure these are Nordstrom anniversary sale exclusive. Can we see the soles? Link to seller?


----------



## mitchgoc

Hello can someone authenticate this for me pls
Item name: Tory Burch 797 Medium Satchel Leather Bag
Item no: 122001913093
Seller: s.kat31(21)
Item link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Tory-Burch-797-Medium-Satchel-Leather-Bag-/122001913093?nav=SEARCH

Thanks!


----------



## Love my Tory

Hi, I'm new to purse forum is this where I can ask a question about Tory burch? Thx. ( Sorry, if it isn't. )


----------



## harlem_cutie

mitchgoc said:


> Hello can someone authenticate this for me pls
> Item name: Tory Burch 797 Medium Satchel Leather Bag
> Item no: 122001913093
> Seller: s.kat31(21)
> Item link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/Tory-Burch-797-Medium-Satchel-Leather-Bag-/122001913093?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks!





Love my Tory said:


> Hi, I'm new to purse forum is this where I can ask a question about Tory burch? Thx. ( Sorry, if it isn't. )



*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## AnnaD

Can someone please help me with authenticity of my TB Amanda? I saw another post on here and mine doesn't have two of the same features and now I am worried and I only have three days to return .. In not authentic.. Please help.. I am new so I hope I can load pictures &#128534;


----------



## AnnaD

I hope I am doing this right since I am new but I bought a TB Amanda with wallet. It feel authentic but this is my first TB and from another Amanda on here mine is different. It doesn't have the same dust bag.. It doesn't have any magnetic closure or snap on the front and the logo has TB inside vs the all white like she had.. Has made in China on the inside.. Can someone help if I can figure out to load pictures lol


----------



## AnnaD

I just found this site searching and I will be as active as you would like. I read your rules and this bag was sold on Merc, not eBay so I am not sure how to provide a link.


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnnaD said:


> I hope I am doing this right since I am new but I bought a TB Amanda with wallet. It feel authentic but this is my first TB and from another Amanda on here mine is different. It doesn't have the same dust bag.. It doesn't have any magnetic closure or snap on the front and the logo has TB inside vs the all white like she had.. Has made in China on the inside.. Can someone help if I can figure out to load pictures lol




Hi there, Please get your post count up. Look at the link below for the required pics. Also, link to the sale or seller.

If you are using the app, it only lets you upload one pic at a time.

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

*http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burc...l#post28813687


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi ladies! Not sure if you authenticate clothing? Apologies in advance if you don't! 

Item: Tory burch dress 

Seller Id: melprussing

Seller link: https://bnc.lt/m/2I4ZK6MD6t

Here are some pics.


----------



## TKDKLover

Item name: tory burch robinson mini double zip tote
Item no: 112001623229
Seller: hillaryedwards141
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112001623229

All necessary pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lpxcspi67sdppyp/AADtUkVDyuU86h5UtZtOCLEZa?dl=0

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi ladies! Not sure if you authenticate clothing? Apologies in advance if you don't!
> 
> Item: Tory burch dress
> 
> Seller Id: melprussing
> 
> Seller link: https://bnc.lt/m/2I4ZK6MD6t
> 
> Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378426
> View attachment 3378427
> View attachment 3378428
> View attachment 3378429
> View attachment 3378430
> View attachment 3378431
> View attachment 3378432



Sorry, I have no experience authenticating clothes. YOu should try the "Wardrobe Section".



TKDKLover said:


> Item name: tory burch robinson mini double zip tote
> Item no: 112001623229
> Seller: hillaryedwards141
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112001623229
> 
> All necessary pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lpxcspi67sdppyp/AADtUkVDyuU86h5UtZtOCLEZa?dl=0
> 
> Thank you!




Authentic. Enjoy your new bag


----------



## TKDKLover

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry, I have no experience authenticating clothes. YOu should try the "Wardrobe Section".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic. Enjoy your new bag



Thank you so much, harlem_cutie.  You're amazing for taking time out of your day to do this for no cost.


----------



## lshcat

Hi there! Well, I had to buy this little cutie because it's the "Madelyn" clutch which is my daughter's name.  This site has fakes posted all the time, although I didn't think TB had many fakes on the market, wouldn't hurt to double check? Especially because I don't know the brand too well and I can't find this style anywhere else online. Thanks so much for the help!

Item: Tory Burch Madelyn Wristlet
Item No.: WTO59315
Seller: The Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/tory-burch-madelyn-wristlet


----------



## pencilskirt

Hi, never asked for authentication before so if I miss something, bear with me 

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c0682bf6df5804d05c836.jpg

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c0685680278bce305cd67.jpg

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c06872de512f4f605cc8a.jpg

dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c068913302a1c0e05d3fd.jpg

Seller is on poshmark so I'd have 3 days to send it back if it turns out to be fake. Seller said she's used it a couple of times so it's from her personal collection. Thanks!


----------



## Awwlibrary

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry, I have no experience authenticating clothes. YOu should try the "Wardrobe Section".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic. Enjoy your new bag




Thanks for the tip! Will check it out!


----------



## pencilskirt

pencilskirt said:


> Hi, never asked for authentication before so if I miss something, bear with me
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c0682bf6df5804d05c836.jpg
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c0685680278bce305cd67.jpg
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c06872de512f4f605cc8a.jpg
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c068913302a1c0e05d3fd.jpg
> 
> Seller is on poshmark so I'd have 3 days to send it back if it turns out to be fake. Seller said she's used it a couple of times so it's from her personal collection. Thanks!



Just noticed I must have 25 posts to have something authenticated. Sorry, I'm new but I promise I'm not just here for the authentication!


----------



## harlem_cutie

pencilskirt said:


> Hi, never asked for authentication before so if I miss something, bear with me
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c0682bf6df5804d05c836.jpg
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c0685680278bce305cd67.jpg
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c06872de512f4f605cc8a.jpg
> 
> dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/05/30/574c0682bf6df5804d05c835/m_574c068913302a1c0e05d3fd.jpg
> 
> Seller is on poshmark so I'd have 3 days to send it back if it turns out to be fake. Seller said she's used it a couple of times so it's from her personal collection. Thanks!



there are lots of good fakes of the Fleming. I can't even help you with this because it is extremely difficult to tell the difference between real and fake. Sorry  If you have any doubts I would return it. If you are in the US try calling some outlets. They have been getting a steady stream of Fleming bags but black is kind of hard to find. Outlets ship for free. Average price of Fleming at an outlet is 25% off retail.


----------



## AnnaD

Thank you


----------



## AnnaD

Wow you really know your stuff! ESP knowing who sold them... I am trying to educate myself on real vs fakes.. Learning a lot from this site


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi there,

Can you help me authenticate these bags please? 
1.http://www.ebay.com/itm/272245448436?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2.http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-TORY-B...856326?hash=item2a6992d2c6:g:v7kAAOSwnFZXU~7n

3.http://www.ebay.com/itm/201551701586?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi ladies,

Can you please help me authenticate this TR Robison? This is a private, not on website sale so I don't have any link to provide. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Jayne23

Hi... can anyone help to explain why the marion small flap bag has 2 versions? I see 2 different versions in the different websites eg toryburch.eu , turyburch.jp etc. The inner zipper can be metal or leather. The inner emblem/label can be metal or leather too. At 1st i thought the one with leather parts is not the real thing until i saw the it in one of the tory burch sites. See attached. For the photos, they are the same bag model but of different colours. How abt 2 bags of the same colour but both hve 2 different zipper & emblem? Is one of them fake?


----------



## LGrey8805

Can someone authenticate this for me? I think I already know the answer, but I need others opinions! 
Got this Robinson Mini Metallic satchel for a great deal on Tradesy, but I just don't think it's what it's saying it is?!?! All of my Tory bags have imprints on the hardware, this has NOTHING!


----------



## harlem_cutie

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this TR Robison? This is a private, not on website sale so I don't have any link to provide. Thank you so much in advance.


I would pass on this. almost all the ones we've seen have been fake. The fakes are also really good. Some of the other links you've posted have already ended. Please repost if you want me to look at them again.


----------



## lshcat

Re-posting/was skipped.. let me know if there is a reason or if I missed something. Pics are in the linked post #1405 . Thank you. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-tory-burch.617232/page-137#post-30325238




lshcat said:


> Hi there! Well, I had to buy this little cutie because it's the "Madelyn" clutch which is my daughter's name.  This site has fakes posted all the time, although I didn't think TB had many fakes on the market, wouldn't hurt to double check? Especially because I don't know the brand too well and I can't find this style anywhere else online. Thanks so much for the help!
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Madelyn Wristlet
> Item No.: WTO59315
> Seller: The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/tory-burch-madelyn-wristlet


----------



## pencilskirt

harlem_cutie said:


> there are lots of good fakes of the Fleming. I can't even help you with this because it is extremely difficult to tell the difference between real and fake. Sorry  If you have any doubts I would return it. If you are in the US try calling some outlets. They have been getting a steady stream of Fleming bags but black is kind of hard to find. Outlets ship for free. Average price of Fleming at an outlet is 25% off retail.



Thank you! I got the bag, the seller actually misrepresented the condition--she said it was brand new and when it arrived it was like a 7/10 at best, some pretty bad scuffing all over the corners, so I sent it back based on that. It had a strange button closure that I've never seen before, but I'm not too familiar with TB so I don't know if that proves it's fake....sending it back just to be safe. Thank you!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lshcat said:


> Re-posting/was skipped.. let me know if there is a reason or if I missed something. Pics are in the linked post #1405 . Thank you.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-tory-burch.617232/page-137#post-30325238


I'm so sorry I missed this. Thank you for reposting. Authentic! This was a style that was mostly in outlets. Enjoy your new bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jayne23 said:


> Hi... can anyone help to explain why the marion small flap bag has 2 versions? I see 2 different versions in the different websites eg toryburch.eu , turyburch.jp etc. The inner zipper can be metal or leather. The inner emblem/label can be metal or leather too. At 1st i thought the one with leather parts is not the real thing until i saw the it in one of the tory burch sites. See attached. For the photos, they are the same bag model but of different colours. How abt 2 bags of the same colour but both hve 2 different zipper & emblem? Is one of them fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381576
> View attachment 3381577


We don't use stock photos for authentications because of the variations you mentioned. Details are changed almost every season so using a stock photo as a guide can be confusing. Variations can be due to the different seasons bags were produced, where they were made or even where they are sold (TB retail vs. major dept. store).


----------



## lshcat

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm so sorry I missed this. Thank you for reposting. Authentic! This was a style that was mostly in outlets. Enjoy your new bag



Yay! Thanks much!


----------



## chinchin0710

Thank you harlem_cutie,
I just reposted the pics, please have a look. Thank you for your help.


----------



## harlem_cutie

chinchin0710 said:


> Thank you harlem_cutie,
> I just reposted the pics, please have a look. Thank you for your help.


I already answered for this one and suggested avoiding the sale as almost all of the mini ones we've seen have been fake. These are hard to authenticate from pics. I was referring to the ebay links you had posted.


----------



## snowcat

Hi all, can someone help me authenticate this pair of flats?  seller has declined to provide more pics, feel slightly dodgy.
https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/tory-burch-flats-16471939/?tref=category


----------



## Jayne23

Yup this can pretty confusing, considering they are the exactly same bag model. Tks harlem_cutie. Learning more abt Tory Burch from this thread. It's great!


----------



## kthia

Jayne23 said:


> Hi... can anyone help to explain why the marion small flap bag has 2 versions? I see 2 different versions in the different websites eg toryburch.eu , turyburch.jp etc. The inner zipper can be metal or leather. The inner emblem/label can be metal or leather too. At 1st i thought the one with leather parts is not the real thing until i saw the it in one of the tory burch sites. See attached. For the photos, they are the same bag model but of different colours. How abt 2 bags of the same colour but both hve 2 different zipper & emblem? Is one of them fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381576
> View attachment 3381577


I have one bag like this in maple sugar, the one at top on your picture. It has metal emblem and zipper ☺ and I'm sure it's authenthic ☺


----------



## 858Smith

Hi! Can someone authenticate this for me, please?  Thanks so much!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-tote-bag-black-17227897/


----------



## LGrey8805

Hi, I posted a few pages back about the authenticity of a metallic Robinson--- I purchased from tradesy and ended up sending it back, and they've just emailed me saying that it is indeed authentic but things just don't feel right?! Could anyone give me any info. When I pull that style up online all of the hardware has the correct markings...this bag has absolutely NOTHING. I've emailed Tory Burch about it as well but I have to give tradesy an answer within 24 hours or else I wind up with store credit.
Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## lettuceshop

LGrey8805 said:


> Hi, I posted a few pages back about the authenticity of a metallic Robinson--- I purchased from tradesy and ended up sending it back, and they've just emailed me saying that it is indeed authentic but things just don't feel right?! Could anyone give me any info. When I pull that style up online all of the hardware has the correct markings...this bag has absolutely NOTHING. I've emailed Tory Burch about it as well but I have to give tradesy an answer within 24 hours or else I wind up with store credit.
> Any help is appreciated, thanks



St so you know, it seems like all the newer bags coming out have no engravings on them.


----------



## LGrey8805

Thanks lettuceshop! I've been noticing a difference in newer handbags but this isn't a current style...that's why I'm concerned


----------



## harlem_cutie

858Smith said:


> Hi! Can someone authenticate this for me, please?  Thanks so much!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-tote-bag-black-17227897/


 authentic



LGrey8805 said:


> Hi, I posted a few pages back about the authenticity of a metallic Robinson--- I purchased from tradesy and ended up sending it back, and they've just emailed me saying that it is indeed authentic but things just don't feel right?! Could anyone give me any info. When I pull that style up online all of the hardware has the correct markings...this bag has absolutely NOTHING. I've emailed Tory Burch about it as well but I have to give tradesy an answer within 24 hours or else I wind up with store credit.
> Any help is appreciated, thanks


 you do not meet the post count requirement for authentication. I'm going to make a one time exception. Your bag is authentic, recent and from an outlet.


----------



## 858Smith

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 858Smith

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## GAPeach87

AnnaD said:


> I hope I am doing this right since I am new but I bought a TB Amanda with wallet. It feel authentic but this is my first TB and from another Amanda on here mine is different. It doesn't have the same dust bag.. It doesn't have any magnetic closure or snap on the front and the logo has TB inside vs the all white like she had.. Has made in China on the inside.. Can someone help if I can figure out to load pictures lol



Looks like the real amanda


----------



## Justlylone

Authentic? Why is the logo square? I believe it is authentic cos It's fom a tory burch store in my country. But why is the logo square tho?


----------



## Linds31289

Jayne23 said:


> Hi... can anyone help to explain why the marion small flap bag has 2 versions? I see 2 different versions in the different websites eg toryburch.eu , turyburch.jp etc. The inner zipper can be metal or leather. The inner emblem/label can be metal or leather too. At 1st i thought the one with leather parts is not the real thing until i saw the it in one of the tory burch sites. See attached. For the photos, they are the same bag model but of different colours. How abt 2 bags of the same colour but both hve 2 different zipper & emblem? Is one of them fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381576
> View attachment 3381577


Did you ever figure this out? I bought a bag from an outlet and it has the leather emblem? Does that mean poor quality?


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi harlem_cutie,

Could you have a look at these Robinson Adjustable Shoulder bags for me please?
Tory Burch Robinson Adjustable shoulder bag in Leaf Green
Selle: us-g012
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...-SHOULDER-BAG-IN-LEAF-GREEN-425-/272276656746

Tory Burch Robinson Adjustable shoulder bag in Pale Apricot Pink
Seller: sjmrsefs12
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Tory...991965?hash=item281b605d1d:g:KvoAAOSwbYZXdBPT

Thank you in advance


----------



## BrandeeS

Hello - I'm looking to get a Tory Burch wristlet I purchased off an EBay seller authenticated. I began questioning the authenticity due to the quality of the item - the logo has become heavily scratched and is actually coming off with some kind of red material underneath after only a month of light use. After doing some research, I became even more concerned because some information I discovered described counterfeit items from a website called Taobao.com which come with a gift bag and tag - exactly what was sent with my item. The tag has no hole in it, as if it was never attached to the item, and the gift bag has Chinese characters on the bottom. There is only one tag inside that reads "Made in China HKF001 11-14." I have no experience with Tory Burch, so I don't know if any of this is cause for concern or not. Thanks!


----------



## lettuceshop

You need to join in some other conversations on this board to get your posts up.


----------



## harlem_cutie

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi harlem_cutie,
> 
> Could you have a look at these Robinson Adjustable Shoulder bags for me please?
> Tory Burch Robinson Adjustable shoulder bag in Leaf Green
> Selle: us-g012
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...-SHOULDER-BAG-IN-LEAF-GREEN-425-/272276656746
> 
> Tory Burch Robinson Adjustable shoulder bag in Pale Apricot Pink
> Seller: sjmrsefs12
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Tory...991965?hash=item281b605d1d:g:KvoAAOSwbYZXdBPT
> 
> Thank you in advance


The first auction looks good so far. Please wait for me to get a better look tomorrow when I'm on the PC. Second auction - stay away. These pics are posted on a number of resale sites all for different sellers so who knows what you will receive.


----------



## harlem_cutie

BrandeeS please see my signature for authentication requirements. These guidelines are in place to ensure everyone gets a timely review. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## BrandeeS

harlem_cutie said:


> BrandeeS please see my signature for authentication requirements. These guidelines are in place to ensure everyone gets a timely review. Thanks for understanding.



Sorry about that, I was referred by a person who does authentication for a living but does not deal with Tory Burch. Could you perhaps refer me to someone who I can pay to do this? I need to reach a decision soon due to Paypal/Ebay time constraints for a refund if it's found to be a replica. Thanks so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

BrandeeS said:


> Sorry about that, I was referred by a person who does authentication for a living but does not deal with Tory Burch. Could you perhaps refer me to someone who I can pay to do this? I need to reach a decision soon due to Paypal/Ebay time constraints for a refund if it's found to be a replica. Thanks so much!


You just need 18 more posts anywhere on the forum. You can also try MeMe's Treasures or Yonnit. Most people do not authenticate Tory Burch so good luck.

Can you link to the seller?


----------



## reginaPhalange

harlem_cutie said:


> You just need 18 more posts anywhere on the forum. You can also try MeMe's Treasures or Yonnit. Most people do not authenticate Tory Burch so good luck.
> 
> Can you link to the seller?


I know I'm not a Mod/Authenticator but I have the exact same Robinson Smartphone wristlet the user posted above, but in Bark. I just compared mine which was bought directly from TB to the one in the photos. It seems to be identical, inside and out!


----------



## chinchin0710

harlem_cutie said:


> The first auction looks good so far. Please wait for me to get a better look tomorrow when I'm on the PC. Second auction - stay away. These pics are posted on a number of resale sites all for different sellers so who knows what you will receive.



Thank you harlem_cutie!


----------



## kthia

Hi! Can someone authenticate this tory burch britten large for me,please?  TIA


----------



## kthia




----------



## kthia




----------



## kthia




----------



## kthia




----------



## kthia




----------



## kthia




----------



## kthia




----------



## kthia




----------



## harlem_cutie

kthia said:


> Hi! Can someone authenticate this tory burch britten large for me,please?  TIA


pls link to auction or sale. Thanks! Pls also review the pic requirements in my signature (need to add a pic of the bottom of the bag).


----------



## kthia

harlem_cutie said:


> pls link to auction or sale. Thanks! Pls also review the pic requirements in my signature (need to add a pic of the bottom of the bag).


I bought it from my friend, and here is the picture of the bottom of the bag. Thanks harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

kthia said:


> I bought it from my friend, and here is the picture of the bottom of the bag. Thanks harlem_cutie


This looks fake to me but I'm not 100% certain because the new Britten totes are harder to authenticate due to the lack of engraved hardware. I would return it if you could.


----------



## kthia

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks fake to me but I'm not 100% certain because the new Britten totes are harder to authenticate due to the lack of engraved hardware. I would return it if you could.


It's too pity, I can't return it. From day one I accepted this bag I knew that this bag is fake. The leather feel different on my hand. But when I said that to the seller, the seller insisted that this bag not fake and I can't return it. I'm from Indonesia thus I don't have any option anymore. Now I learned, I will only buy branded bag from big online store (reebonz) that quarantee the authenticity of bags they sell. Although they sell with more expensive price but I no need to worry about the authenticity of my bag.

Thanks harlem_cutie


----------



## libishia

Please view this ad:

Tory burch bag,
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: $ 139

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg


----------



## Linds31289

libishia said:


> Please view this ad:
> 
> Tory burch bag,
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Price: $ 139
> 
> Download the application from the Google Play Store.
> http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg


I am not an expert but looks good to me? What website is that? I've never heard of that one. Have you tried searching on Posh?


----------



## red.doll

Can anyone authenticate this bag for me please. It doesnt have the removable luggage tag and dustbag that's why I am worried.


----------



## red.doll

Here is the link to the ad:
https://m.olx.ph/ad/110554581/tory-burch-robinson/45f03a1693


----------



## harlem_cutie

libishia said:


> Please view this ad:
> 
> Tory burch bag,
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> 
> Price: $ 139
> 
> Download the application from the Google Play Store.
> http://goo.gl/Hs9Yg


Authentic. It's a Dena Foldover Messenger.


----------



## harlem_cutie

red.doll said:


> Here is the link to the ad:
> https://m.olx.ph/ad/110554581/tory-burch-robinson/45f03a1693


You don't have enough postd. Please get your posts up to 25. Thanks!


----------



## red.doll

If there is a "made in china" tag inside the bag, would it be authentic or not?


----------



## red.doll

Also what color should the inside of the bag be? The base looks a little off but i dont know the bag might be an older version


----------



## red.doll

This is the photo of the base


----------



## red.doll

And this is the photo of the tag inside the bag. Authentic bags like this I think has black bag linings. This one is cream.


----------



## libishia

Linds31289 said:


> I am not an expert but looks good to me? What website is that? I've never heard of that one. Have you tried searching on Posh?


It's from kijiji ....no haven't tried posh thanks alot though . 

What should I look for ...the lady said I can come see the bag In person befoee I buy


----------



## libishia

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. It's a Dena Foldover Messenger.


Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## libishia

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. It's a Dena Foldover Messenger.


Thanks so much. Really appreciate it!@harlem_cutie


----------



## red.doll

harlem_cutie said:


> You don't have enough postd. Please get your posts up to 25. Thanks!


Hi. Okay now?


----------



## red.doll

I need help authenticating this bag please...
I'm a new member but I've been reading threads ever since.
Hope someone could help me


----------



## harlem_cutie

red.doll said:


> I need help authenticating this bag please...
> I'm a new member but I've been reading threads ever since.
> Hope someone could help me


Thank you so much for following the rules. This looks fake to me. The dimensions are off and the saffiano is poor quality.


----------



## red.doll

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you so much for following the rules. This looks fake to me. The dimensions are off and the saffiano is poor quality.


Thank you so much. I thought so too.


----------



## libishia

libishia said:


> Thanks so much. Really appreciate it!@harlem_cutie



@harlem_cutie so went and got the purse. I wanted to show u better pics. Is it still authentic?


----------



## libishia

Can't upload all at once pic one


----------



## libishia

libishia said:


> Thanks so much. Really appreciate it!@harlem_cutie


So I got better pics of this  purse. U still think it's authentic? I wanted to show u better  pics @harlem_cutie thanks so much. Again


----------



## harlem_cutie

libishia said:


> So I got better pics of this  purse. U still think it's authentic? I wanted to show u better  pics @harlem_cutie thanks so much. Again


100% positive it is authentic. Enjoy your bag


----------



## libishia

harlem_cutie said:


> 100% positive it is authentic. Enjoy your bag


Thanks sooo much!!!  @harlem_cutie ..really appreciate it!


----------



## AnnaD

GAPeach87 said:


> Looks like the real amanda


Thank you SO much for the reply!!! Thank goodness... I got worried!! Thanks again!


----------



## AnnaD

So I got another one and I think this is totally fake.. She said she purchased it at Bloomingdales but I can't imagine that's true. There is NO TB name anywhere. It has a made in China tag on the inside. It has the TB on the outside but nothing on the inside.. No "y" zipper... Can someone confirm as well?


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnnaD said:


> View attachment 3417657
> View attachment 3417656
> View attachment 3417655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got another one and I think this is totally fake.. She said she purchased it at Bloomingdales but I can't imagine that's true. There is NO TB name anywhere. It has a made in China tag on the inside. It has the TB on the outside but nothing on the inside.. No "y" zipper... Can someone confirm as well?


this looks fake to me. Is there any other hardware like a zipper? If so, please post it.


----------



## AnnaD

GAPeach87 said:


> Looks like the real amanda





harlem_cutie said:


> this looks fake to me. Is there any other hardware like a zipper? If so, please post it.


Thank you SO very much for taking the time to look and reply!! You are amazing!! I wish I had your expertise with bags. I really believe it is fake too. I did take some more pictures and will post them. Thanks again!!


----------



## AnnaD

libishia said:


> So I got better pics of this  purse. U still think it's authentic? I wanted to show u better  pics @harlem_cutie thanks so much. Again


So glad to hear your bag is authentic!! Sure takes a load off when we know they are real. Enjoy!! It's beautiful!!


----------



## AnnaD

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks fake to me. Is there any other hardware like a zipper? If so, please post it.


The interesting part is the leather is great quality and the logo is heavy and that's why I thought possibly authentic but there is no TB anywhere on the bag and I would think even Bloomingdales would have TB somewhere on the bag.. Nothing on the hardware.. It cute too but I don't carry fakes and wish they were banned. Ok rant over.. Thanks again for all you are doing to help!


----------



## H2GirlyGirl

Authentic?  The leather is really nice and it came with the old style dust bag. I've seen others on eBay with the similar plain lining. The only thing that concerned me is the "made in China" tag. Any assistance is appreciated!


----------



## AnnaD

H2GirlyGirl said:


> Authentic?  The leather is really nice and it came with the old style dust bag. I've seen others on eBay with the similar plain lining. The only thing that concerned me is the "made in China" tag. Any assistance is appreciated!


I am curious to know as well! I am not an authentication specialist but it looks legit to me. I know TB bags are made in China. If you read the thread you will see that is where many bags are made. Good luck! Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## H2GirlyGirl

AnnaD said:


> I am curious to know as well! I am not an authentication specialist but it looks legit to me. I know TB bags are made in China. If you read the thread you will see that is where many bags are made. Good luck! Hope it works out for you!!



Thank you!  I know that most may be made there, but this is the only tag I could find. I was thinking there was a style or date stamp somewhere too. That's what was throwing me for a loop.


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnnaD said:


> View attachment 3417965
> View attachment 3417963
> View attachment 3417961
> 
> 
> Thank you SO very much for taking the time to look and reply!! You are amazing!! I wish I had your expertise with bags. I really believe it is fake too. I did take some more pictures and will post them. Thanks again!!


This is definitely fake. I hope you are able to get your money back.


----------



## harlem_cutie

H2GirlyGirl said:


> Thank you!  I know that most may be made there, but this is the only tag I could find. I was thinking there was a style or date stamp somewhere too. That's what was throwing me for a loop.


You need at least 20 posts for authentication. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## AnnaD

harlem_cutie said:


> This is definitely fake. I hope you are able to get your money back.


Thanks for the confirmation!!! I thought the same thing... I requested a return due to authenticity... The company is usually good about returns. Thank u again!! You are very good at this!! Much appreciated


----------



## chinchin0710

Hi harlem_cutie, could you please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Adjustable in leaf green?

*Link (if available) : N/A
*Seller: private seller
*Condition: brand new
Photos are taken by me.

Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## lettuceshop

Good morning harlem_cutie. A few years ago I purchased a mini continental wallet in gold. I believe they only made the style for one year, they made a gold and a cream with a coral-ish inside. I regretted not buying the cream one for year and have looked all over ebay for one. I missed one that kimma sold. So one pops up on a fb page and I have asked the seller for measurements, no respponse yet, but I wanted you to take a look at the photos for me. In my haste I don't want to buy a fake. Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Good morning harlem_cutie. A few years ago I purchased a mini continental wallet in gold. I believe they only made the style for one year, they made a gold and a cream with a coral-ish inside. I regretted not buying the cream one for year and have looked all over ebay for one. I missed one that kimma sold. So one pops up on a fb page and I have asked the seller for measurements, no respponse yet, but I wanted you to take a look at the photos for me. In my haste I don't want to buy a fake. Thanks


This is authentic. Looks like the mini continental. I'm glad you are finally able to get a wallet in this style


----------



## harlem_cutie

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi harlem_cutie, could you please authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Adjustable in leaf green?
> 
> *Link (if available) : N/A
> *Seller: private seller
> *Condition: brand new
> Photos are taken by me.
> 
> Thank you [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418659
> View attachment 3418660
> View attachment 3418661
> View attachment 3418662
> View attachment 3418663
> View attachment 3418664
> View attachment 3418665
> View attachment 3418666




I am unable to zoom in on the pics. Could you post a close up of the tag? Thanks!


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> This is authentic. Looks like the mini continental. I'm glad you are finally able to get a wallet in this style



Thank you!!!


----------



## chinchin0710

harlem_cutie said:


> I am unable to zoom in on the pics. Could you post a close up of the tag? Thanks!



Here are the close up pictures. Thank you harlem_cutie!


----------



## julibo

Hi, can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Small Zip Tote? Please, I'm no expert at this.
I got this bag from private seller and want to resell this bag but one of people at fb group doubt the authenticity and said even thr dust bag is fake. I really appreciate the help, have a good day


----------



## harlem_cutie

chinchin0710 said:


> Here are the close up pictures. Thank you harlem_cutie!


This bag has too many inconsistencies. I am unable to determine authenticity as I don't have conclusive evidence to say it's fake. The lack of hardware makes it very hard to check authenticity. Sorry


----------



## harlem_cutie

julibo said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch Robinson Small Zip Tote? Please, I'm no expert at this.
> I got this bag from private seller and want to resell this bag but one of people at fb group doubt the authenticity and said even thr dust bag is fake. I really appreciate the help, have a good day



As with the post above, the new style Robinson is very hard to authenticate due to the lack of details such as engraved hardware. I'm sorry but I cannot help


----------



## julibo

harlem_cutie said:


> As with the post above, the new style Robinson is very hard to authenticate due to the lack of details such as engraved hardware. I'm sorry but I cannot help


Its ok harlem_cutie. You are helpful


----------



## AnnaD

harlem_cutie said:


> This is definitely fake. I hope you are able to get your money back.


Can you believe I am still fighting for a return for this bag... They have been so good to me. I can appreciate their due diligence but how many more confirmed pictures do you need lol. She still swears it's real from Bloomingdales... I just want this over


----------



## Glammy2AJ

HI can anyone authenticate this purse for me please!! Purchased from Ebay for a third of the retail, when I received most of the so called leather (not) was rubbed off Seller claims it is authentic.  he has other TB items, I just don't think this is a THEA!!
1 item sold by shyguycalif


( 182210113886 )




Please HELP!!! Thank you xo H
View attachment 3423673


----------



## AnnaD

Glammy2AJ said:


> HI can anyone authenticate this purse for me please!! Purchased from Ebay for a third of the retail, when I received most of the so called leather (not) was rubbed off Seller claims it is authentic.  he has other TB items, I just don't think this is a THEA!!
> 1 item sold by shyguycalif
> 
> 
> ( 182210113886 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please HELP!!! Thank you xo H
> View attachment 3423673


I wish I could help you but I am not an authenticator. If the leather is rubbing off I'd be concerned too.. Good luck!!


----------



## ilovedora

Hi experts here, could you please authenticate this Tory Burch I bought from eBay? The smell is weird and I think it is a fake one. Thanks in advance!

*Link (if available) : http://www.ebay.com/itm/282117743933?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*Seller:  fiona_barr
*Condition: brand new with tag


----------



## harlem_cutie

ilovedora said:


> Hi experts here, could you please authenticate this Tory Burch I bought from eBay? The smell is weird and I think it is a fake one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Link (if available) : http://www.ebay.com/itm/282117743933?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Seller:  fiona_barr
> *Condition: brand new with tag


The bag in the pics is authentic. Please post what you received. The plasticky smell could just be from the wrapping.


----------



## ilovedora

harlem_cutie said:


> The bag in the pics is authentic. Please post what you received. The plasticky smell could just be from the wrapping.


Thank you so much harlem_cutie. The smell is more like a really bad leather smell not a plasticky smell. Here are my pictures. The seller is selling  several Tory Burch bags that are the same over and over again. Because of that, I am suspicious.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ilovedora said:


> View attachment 3429381
> View attachment 3429382
> View attachment 3429383
> View attachment 3429384
> View attachment 3429386
> View attachment 3429388
> View attachment 3429391
> View attachment 3429392
> View attachment 3429393
> View attachment 3429394
> 
> Thank you so much harlem_cutie. The smell is more like a really bad leather smell not a plasticky smell. Here are my pictures. The seller is selling  several Tory Burch bags that are the same over and over again. Because of that, I am suspicious.




your bag looks authentic to me. There are no indications that it is fake. The stitching is perfect. The seller seems to source bags from her nearby outlet so I wouldn't worry about multiples. All of their pics are very detailed and they do offer a return period.


----------



## ilovedora

harlem_cutie said:


> your bag looks authentic to me. There are no indications that it is fake. The stitching is perfect. The seller seems to source bags from her nearby outlet so I wouldn't worry about multiples. All of their pics are very detailed and they do offer a return period.


OK. Thanks again! Did you mean this bag is only for outlet stores not for retail stores?


----------



## harlem_cutie

ilovedora said:


> OK. Thanks again! Did you mean this bag is only for outlet stores not for retail stores?


This bag was sold in retail last year. Now it is only found in outlets. The seller seems to have recent bags found in outlets.


----------



## ilovedora

harlem_cutie said:


> This bag was sold in retail last year. Now it is only found in outlets. The seller seems to have recent bags found in outlets.


In general, does outlet's bag have same quality as retail's? Is outlet one year behind than retail?


----------



## reginaPhalange

ilovedora said:


> In general, does outlet's bag have same quality as retail's? Is outlet one year behind than retail?


The outlets used to carry items from previous seasons (usually 6-18 months behind retail, I've found all sorts there). TB are now making items exclusively for outlets and seem to be phasing out transfers which will probably remain on sale/clearance in retail locations.


----------



## Bloomie08

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Th...T-Black-450-/272322356414?txnId=1683746441017

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?  I love it and bought it but now I'm having doubts whether it's real.  

Does Tory burch stores authenticate bags?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Bloomie08 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Th...T-Black-450-/272322356414?txnId=1683746441017
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?  I love it and bought it but now I'm having doubts whether it's real.
> 
> Does Tory burch stores authenticate bags?



Not enough pics to properly authenticate. You can try at a TB store but most SAs aren't comfortable or knowledgeable to authenticate. You can come back and post when you have received the bag. Please follow the pic guidelines in my signature.


----------



## godivalacroix

hey harlem cutie i need your help again to authenticate my patent fleming bag. I bought this bag and i just want to make sure if its authentic. here is the pic, please tell me if the pic is not enough so i can upload it again. Thank you so much


----------



## godivalacroix

godivalacroix said:


> hey harlem cutie i need your help again to authenticate my patent fleming bag. I bought this bag and i just want to make sure if its authentic. here is the pic, please tell me if the pic is not enough so i can upload it again. Thank you so much


details continuee


----------



## godivalacroix

sorry i don't know why but it said that the file is too big  so i have to post couple times sorry for spamming


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> sorry i don't know why but it said that the file is too big  so i have to post couple times sorry for spamming


where did you purchase?


----------



## godivalacroix

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase?


On instagram. Is it a fakee ?


----------



## godivalacroix

I purchase it because i saw it before that legal beagle post the same bag but different color with the same tag barcode number and detail is the same. So i thought its authentic and i just want to make suree


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> On instagram. Is it a fakee ?


This bag has a lot of inconsistencies. Look at the "made in" tag on the inside and tell me what it says. I'm looking for a 2 digit number.


----------



## godivalacroix

harlem_cutie said:


> This bag has a lot of inconsistencies. Look at the "made in" tag on the inside and tell me what it says. I'm looking for a 2 digit number.


It said made in china only. No number.


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> It said made in china only. No number.


Just as I thought. Sorry but your bag is fake.


----------



## godivalacroix

harlem_cutie said:


> Just as I thought. Sorry but your bag is fake.


Can you tell me why is it fake ? So i can tell the seller thanks harlem cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> Can you tell me why is it fake ? So i can tell the seller thanks harlem cutie


I can't go into specifics because the counterfeiters will just make improvements. The dimensions of the bag are off and all of the minor details are inconsistent.


----------



## godivalacroix

legalbeagle said:


> Harlem Cutie, i have my eye set on this patent leather fleming. Can't find it anywhere but this seller, but i'm not sure if it's authentic.
> Mind taking a look?
> View attachment 3162946
> View attachment 3162947
> View attachment 3162948
> View attachment 3162949
> View attachment 3162950
> View attachment 3162955
> View attachment 3162958


Harlem Cutie i just want to ask what is the different between this bag and my bag ? Why can you said that is authentic and mine is not ? Because the tag barcode and made in china is the same, sorry too much to ask i just curious thanks


----------



## reginaPhalange

godivalacroix said:


> Harlem Cutie i just want to ask what is the different between this bag and my bag ? Why can you said that is authentic and mine is not ? Because the tag barcode and made in china is the same, sorry too much to ask i just curious thanks


I think you quoted the wrong post! Also as harlem_cutie mentioned the bag's dimensions don't match the correct dimensions along with other details that do not seem authentic. Perhaps try an online authentication service for further help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> Harlem Cutie i just want to ask what is the different between this bag and my bag ? Why can you said that is authentic and mine is not ? Because the tag barcode and made in china is the same, sorry too much to ask i just curious thanks


I'm not sure what was quoted. This bag is in a seasonal color. The inside tag should have had the year. The size of the bag is wrong for the medium Fleming. It's off by a few cm in the width. This bag is an excellent fake. Most of the patent Flemings are. I urge you to get a second opinion if you are in doubt. It cannot hurt.


----------



## x100pre

Hi everyone! Can someone please authenticate this Tory Burch Marion bag


----------



## krazyVA

Can someone please!! Help. I purchased a Tory Burch patent continental wallet but it doesn't look like the ones at Nordstrom, the zipper pulls do not have TB on them or logo. Just plain gold pull. Seller stated that the newer wallets were ch aged and don't have that, is that correct?


----------



## reginaPhalange

krazyVA said:


> Can someone please!! Help. I purchased a Tory Burch patent continental wallet but it doesn't look like the ones at Nordstrom, the zipper pulls do not have TB on them or logo. Just plain gold pull. Seller stated that the newer wallets were ch aged and don't have that, is that correct?


It'd be best to post pictures of the different details and angles of the bag (interior, exterior and hardware) to get a better response. As the seller stated however, TB no longer engrave all of the hardware which makes it difficult to authenticate and determine the real thing from a fake.


----------



## krazyVA




----------



## krazyVA




----------



## Audra A

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help with these two pairs of Tory burch miller sandals?
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://item.mercari.com/gl/m611268928/


----------



## lettuceshop

Audra A said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can help with these two pairs of Tory burch miller sandals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434636
> View attachment 3434640
> 
> 
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m611268928/



You need to get your posts up to over 25 please.


----------



## harlem_cutie

x100pre said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone please authenticate this Tory Burch Marion bag


please link to the seller. We've seen excellent fakes of the Marion so it will be harder to authenticate.


----------



## Pamindy14

skyum42689 said:


> Hi, I purchased this bag on Ebay and the seller said absolutely 100% authentic but I am worried as the lining does not correspond however everything else looks right and comes with TAGS and dustbag all which are the same as that for my TB bag I purchased in Vegas from a TB store.


----------



## Pamindy14

Do you know the name of this bag and is it Authentic, not sure if someone responded to my upload of my bag.


----------



## x100pre

harlem_cutie said:


> please link to the seller. We've seen excellent fakes of the Marion so it will be harder to authenticate.


I purchased it locally, I just wanted to double check its authentic , the seller told me it was. Is there any more photos you made need that I can take? Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

x100pre said:


> I purchased it locally, I just wanted to double check its authentic , the seller told me it was. Is there any more photos you made need that I can take? Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it.


When did the seller purchase? The details don't match the Marion from the last two seasons so I'm inclined to believe it's fake.


----------



## GalFriday12

Help please....I just purchased a Thea hobo online. The leather & lining look good, but I was shocked to see that the hardware - the rings that connect the strap & the little square metal piece attached to the tassle - are actually made of plastic! They look real, but you can tell from the weight & by clinking them with your finger, that it's plastic, not metal. This is my first Tory bag.....I was expecting a higher quality...and METAL hardware. Please let me know if I should return as counterfeit, or if Tory Burch really uses plastic accents on some leather bags? Thank you for your help!


----------



## GalFriday12

GalFriday12 said:


> Help please....I just purchased a Thea hobo online. The leather & lining look good, but I was shocked to see that the hardware - the rings that connect the strap & the little square metal piece attached to the tassle - are actually made of plastic! They look real, but you can tell from the weight & by clinking them with your finger, that it's plastic, not metal. This is my first Tory bag.....I was expecting a higher quality...and METAL hardware. Please let me know if I should return as counterfeit, or if Tory Burch really uses plastic accents on some leather bags? Thank you for your help!


Here are some photos:


----------



## GalFriday12

GalFriday12 said:


> View attachment 3436448
> View attachment 3436450
> View attachment 3436452
> View attachment 3436453
> 
> Here are some photos:


@harlem_cutie  help please? Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

GalFriday12 said:


> @harlem_cutie  help please? Thank you


Please get your post count up to 25, link to seller and add a pic of the inside of the bag as well as the "made in" tag found in the bag. You can review my signature for authentication requirements. Thanks!


----------



## GalFriday12

harlem_cutie said:


> Please get your post count up to 25, link to seller and add a pic of the inside of the bag as well as the "made in" tag found in the bag. You can review my signature for authentication requirements. Thanks!


Point taken. I read and read and read, but rarely comment. Ok, I'll step out of my lurking zone.


----------



## harlem_cutie

GalFriday12 said:


> Point taken. I read and read and read, but rarely comment. Ok, I'll step out of my lurking zone.


Please don't forget to link to the seller and add a pic of the inside of the bag as well as the "made in" tag found in the bag. Thanks!


----------



## GalFriday12

harlem_cutie said:


> Please don't forget to link to the seller and add a pic of the inside of the bag as well as the "made in" tag found in the bag. Thanks!


Ok, I think I have what you need. Her


harlem_cutie said:


> Please don't forget to link to the seller and add a pic of the inside of the bag as well as the "made in" tag found in the bag. Thanks!



Here's the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282111493293 and I'll post the photos and tag you separately. For some reason it won't let me add to this reply.


----------



## GalFriday12

@harlem_cutie dang it...it won't let me upload....says the server cannot upload files of that size...although it let me upload the same size yesterday. Any ideas?


----------



## harlem_cutie

GalFriday12 said:


> @harlem_cutie dang it...it won't let me upload....says the server cannot upload files of that size...although it let me upload the same size yesterday. Any ideas?


just tell me what it says. The seller is very reputable so the bag is definitely authentic. I suspect this is a "made for outlet" bag and they cheapened out on the pieces by using plastic. The cherry color was released in 2014 so this bag wouldn't be in a retail store. If your issue is authenticity then don't worry as it's authentic but if your issue is quality you should return it if you can.


----------



## GalFriday12

@harlem_curie. Ok, it finally decided to let me. Must have been a server issue.


----------



## GalFriday12

@harlem_cutie  thank you - just saw your reply after I got the photos loaded. Thanks for your feedback. She (seller) seemed very reputable and I agree it seems authentic. But the hardware really threw me. I never considered it might have come from an outlet. That makes total sense. Although I'm not thrilled with the hardware, my beef is more with Tory Burch and not with the seller. She did send me what was advertised. I think I'll keep it and try to overlook the hardware issue. Thanks again!


----------



## godivalacroix

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm not sure what was quoted. This bag is in a seasonal color. The inside tag should have had the year. The size of the bag is wrong for the medium Fleming. It's off by a few cm in the width. This bag is an excellent fake. Most of the patent Flemings are. I urge you to get a second opinion if you are in doubt. It cannot hurt.


Thankyou harlem cutie, i got my money bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> Thankyou harlem cutie, i got my money bag


I'm really happy for you. So glad it worked out.


----------



## AnnaD

I purchased this TB on consignment... Stated authentic but I wanted to confirm with someone only because the leather just doesn't seem right... I could be wrong I am not the expert lol... Much appreciated!!


----------



## AnnaD

AnnaD said:


> View attachment 3441432
> View attachment 3441431
> View attachment 3441430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this TB on consignment... Stated authentic but I wanted to confirm with someone only because the leather just doesn't seem right... I could be wrong I am not the expert lol... Much appreciated!!


I am sending the bag back... Because I definitely do not think it's real ...


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnnaD said:


> I am sending the bag back... Because I definitely do not think it's real ...


That's good because it's 100% fake.


----------



## AnnaD

harlem_cutie said:


> That's good because it's 100% fake.


Thanks for the confirmation! It didn't feel real and had many flaws and the pull tab was flaked... Is their a key flaw to look for when you look at the bags? I wasn't sure and I have tried to google but it's hard. Thanks again!! I hate when people pass knock off bags as authentic


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnnaD said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! It didn't feel real and had many flaws and the pull tab was flaked... Is their a key flaw to look for when you look at the bags? I wasn't sure and I have tried to google but it's hard. Thanks again!! I hate when people pass knock off bags as authentic


start with the hardware. 99% of TB bags use rivets not smooth gold studs, second check the tag - most are the emblem, third - look at the lining. This lining is the standard lining for fakes. The rest of the details require a more trained eye but the first three anyone can check. Here is a good listing for the correct lining for older bags - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...649854?hash=item4652e80bfe:g:GcUAAOSwqfNXonUT


----------



## AnnaD

harlem_cutie said:


> start with the hardware. 99% of TB bags use rivets not smooth gold studs, second check the tag - most are the emblem, third - look at the lining. This lining is the standard lining for fakes. The rest of the details require a more trained eye but the first three anyone can check. Here is a good listing for the correct lining for older bags - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...649854?hash=item4652e80bfe:g:GcUAAOSwqfNXonUT


GREAT! Thank you SO much!! I hate to bother people so if I can eliminate fakes first that would be great!! Thank you again!


----------



## masqueradelizeth

Hello everyone I would appreciate if you could tell me if this bag is authentic.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...568512?hash=item3606845000:g:gBwAAOSwYSlXgT0O


----------



## shethinksthat

Hello guys, would you mind helping me authenticate this Tory Burch Kaitlin shoes.


----------



## harlem_cutie

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts
*
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687

NB: I start school on the 29th so my presence on the forum will be reduced. Hopefully some others can join in to help with authentications otherwise I will likely end up doing them one or two days a week.


----------



## AnnaD

I feel like I am always bothering by asking but I am trying to research these TB sandals by the "code" inside and I can't seem to find them. The tag on the inside says made in Brazil 7.5 and A77B is what looks to be the code. I bought them pre loved but the right shoe is killing my foot. It's like it is made different.. Am I crazy? I usually wear a 7.5 and have had no issues so I thought could these be fake? All the other details seem to be amazing. Does anyone else have this type of sandal? Thanks for your time!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnnaD said:


> View attachment 3446750
> View attachment 3446749
> View attachment 3446748
> View attachment 3446747
> View attachment 3446746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I am always bothering by asking but I am trying to research these TB sandals by the "code" inside and I can't seem to find them. The tag on the inside says made in Brazil 7.5 and A77B is what looks to be the code. I bought them pre loved but the right shoe is killing my foot. It's like it is made different.. Am I crazy? I usually wear a 7.5 and have had no issues so I thought could these be fake? All the other details seem to be amazing. Does anyone else have this type of sandal? Thanks for your time!!


100% authentic. I believe this style is called "Holly". This code has no relevance to authenticity. the "B" refers to the width of the shoe. I don't wear any TB thong sandals because they are all painful to me especially the Millers that everyone loves.


----------



## babishishabi

x100pre said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone please authenticate this Tory Burch Marion bag


This bag is obviously authenticate......I bought mine from Nd. All the details of your bag are the same as mine


----------



## rkiz

Hi there! I got this wallet off of eBay as "new with defects". I've never owned a Tory saffiano product, but I do have a saffiano Michael Kors. My MK wallet feels much more substantial than this, did I get a fake? This leather doesn't feel right, and shouldn't the zipper on the inside be metal? :/


----------



## reginaPhalange

rkiz said:


> Hi there! I got this wallet off of eBay as "new with defects". I've never owned a Tory saffiano product, but I do have a saffiano Michael Kors. My MK wallet feels much more substantial than this, did I get a fake? This leather doesn't feel right, and shouldn't the zipper on the inside be metal? :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448306
> View attachment 3448307
> View attachment 3448308
> View attachment 3448309


This is authentic I, purchased it in both colours as gifts for a few friends from the outlet.


----------



## rkiz

reginaPhalange said:


> This is authentic I, purchased it in both colours as gifts for a few friends from the outlet.



Well that's a relief! I've had a couple bad experiences recently with fakes and it's really made me a little paranoid. I just need stick with reputable retailers to ease my worries, I think! Thank you for the quick feedback


----------



## AnnaD

harlem_cutie said:


> 100% authentic. I believe this style is called "Holly". This code has no relevance to authenticity. the "B" refers to the width of the shoe. I don't wear any TB thong sandals because they are all painful to me especially the Millers that everyone loves.


Thank you for the reply!!! I have wanted a pair of millers SO bad and now I can't wear them... But.. Good to know its not my foot lol. I guess I have to re-sell them . Sad news for me ... Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

rkiz said:


> Hi there! I got this wallet off of eBay as "new with defects". I've never owned a Tory saffiano product, but I do have a saffiano Michael Kors. My MK wallet feels much more substantial than this, did I get a fake? This leather doesn't feel right, and shouldn't the zipper on the inside be metal? :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448306
> View attachment 3448307
> View attachment 3448308
> View attachment 3448309



I do not recall seeing Tory Burch wrapped in plastic like that before?  I've only ever had them wrapped in paper.  Is this something new???


----------



## rkiz

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I do not recall seeing Tory Burch wrapped in plastic like that before?  I've only ever had them wrapped in paper.  Is this something new???



You know, even after hearing it was authentic through this board it just didn't feel right to me. The saffiano didn't feel like it should, seemed plasticy. Also noticed the protective sticker was a perfect circle, whereas other wallets with the same protective  sticker in online pics had a little tab sticking off the circle. I ended up returning to the seller. Not sure if it was fake but even if it wasn't, the quality was not good. [emoji853]


----------



## reginaPhalange

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I do not recall seeing Tory Burch wrapped in plastic like that before?  I've only ever had them wrapped in paper.  Is this something new???


If it's new stock/back stock then it's sometimes packaged in its plastic still. This is often the case when I request a new piece (not from the floor) at Tory Burch outlets.


----------



## Sandra Diaz

Hello guys, I need some help with my new bag, I bought it from Stein Mart online, I have doubts about its authenticity, appreciate the help! Thanks


----------



## Kim14nee14

Sandra Diaz said:


> Hello guys, I need some help with my new bag, I bought it from Stein Mart online, I have doubts about its authenticity, appreciate the help! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457841
> View attachment 3457843
> View attachment 3457844
> View attachment 3457846
> View attachment 3457847
> View attachment 3457848
> View attachment 3457849
> View attachment 3457850


This is a great find if it is authentic! I don't know why I never thought to look at Steinmart for a York!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sandra Diaz said:


> Hello guys, I need some help with my new bag, I bought it from Stein Mart online, I have doubts about its authenticity, appreciate the help! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457841
> View attachment 3457843
> View attachment 3457844
> View attachment 3457846
> View attachment 3457847
> View attachment 3457848
> View attachment 3457849
> View attachment 3457850



You need to get your post count up. We also need a few more pics - bottom of the bag, clear shot of interior (padded pocket) and "made in" tag on the inside. This looks okay to me. Non-branded hardware started with the Summer line. There are a number of posts in the forum referencing that. The non branded hardware makes it so hard to authenticate.


----------



## Sandra Diaz

I returned the bag, did not trust its authenticity, thanks!


----------



## gupimuppet

can anyone help me authenticate this? if there is a better place to post my question, links appreciated. thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

gupimuppet said:


> can anyone help me authenticate this? if there is a better place to post my question, links appreciated. thank you!


You are supposed to have 20 posts. 100% fake!


----------



## LvAddict79

Can someone please authenticate this Tory Ananda bag?


----------



## harlem_cutie

LvAddict79 said:


> View attachment 3460647
> View attachment 3460649
> View attachment 3460650
> View attachment 3460651
> View attachment 3460652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Tory Ananda bag?


*
GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts
*
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> start with the hardware. 99% of TB bags use rivets not smooth gold studs, second check the tag - most are the emblem, third - look at the lining. This lining is the standard lining for fakes. The rest of the details require a more trained eye but the first three anyone can check. Here is a good listing for the correct lining for older bags - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-T...649854?hash=item4652e80bfe:g:GcUAAOSwqfNXonUT


Hi! Im new to this, i've been reading on the posts.. You mentioned that this lining is the standard lining for fakes. Didnt TB use this lining for the bags in the early 2004-2006 when she started selling these bags?


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Hi! Im new to this, i've been reading on the posts.. You mentioned that this lining is the standard lining for fakes. Didnt TB use this lining for the bags in the early 2004-2006 when she started selling these bags?


The ebay link in the post is the correct lining. The bag the OP posted had the fake lining.


----------



## shutz

Ok! Thanks for the clarification. So, any bag with that lining is fake, Right? I am a TB addict and would love to know more about it


----------



## shutz

Is this the tory burch amanda hobo counterfeit?


----------



## cysmy

Hello experts this wallet authentic? I never received any dust bags for my tb wallets regardless if its from retail or outlets. Is this a new thing? Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...y-burch-mini-robinson-wallet-black/1191660769


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> View attachment 3462249
> View attachment 3462250
> View attachment 3462251
> View attachment 3462252
> 
> 
> Is this the tory burch amanda hobo counterfeit?



We need better pics- close-ups in good lighting. Also need pics of the hardware. Upon first glance this looks fake but will need better pics to confirm. I didn't even factor the lining in, just the emblem alone is throwing up red flags. Also, don't recall any of the original Amandas coming in this gray color. 

@cysmy - this wallet is fake


----------



## cysmy

harlem_cutie said:


> We need better pics- close-ups in good lighting. Also need pics of the hardware. Upon first glance this looks fake but will need better pics to confirm. I didn't even factor the lining in, just the emblem alone is throwing up red flags. Also, don't recall any of the original Amandas coming in this gray color.
> 
> @cysmy - this wallet is fake


Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> We need better pics- close-ups in good lighting. Also need pics of the hardware. Upon first glance this looks fake but will need better pics to confirm. I didn't even factor the lining in, just the emblem alone is throwing up red flags. Also, don't recall any of the original Amandas coming in this gray color.
> 
> @cysmy - this wallet is fake



Thanks!


----------



## gupimuppet

harlem_cutie said:


> You are supposed to have 20 posts. 100% fake!


Thanks for your response. I am new to the forum and could not figure out how to post. I am not sure how to get 20 posts when I'm new? I was directed to this site for assistance. If there is a better site for me to use, I'll be glad to use it if you can direct me. Thanks again.


----------



## harlem_cutie

gupimuppet said:


> Thanks for your response. I am new to the forum and could not figure out how to post. I am not sure how to get 20 posts when I'm new? I was directed to this site for assistance. If there is a better site for me to use, I'll be glad to use it if you can direct me. Thanks again.


We like it when members are active in the community hence the 20 post requirement. I already said the bag was fake. There are also a number of Facebook groups that can help authenticate. I can't recommend any because I'm not on social media.


----------



## damugatu

Hello everyone I just have a quick question:

Does anyone know, heard of, or seen any fake/replica Tory Burch "Thea Center-Zip Tote" bags as seen on the Tory Burch website here:

https://www.toryburch.com/thea-cent...gs-view-all&dwvar_11169713_color=036&start=76

Do fakes or replicas of this bag exist? 

Thanks.


----------



## harlem_cutie

damugatu said:


> Hello everyone I just have a quick question:
> 
> Does anyone know, heard of, or seen any fake/replica Tory Burch "Thea Center-Zip Tote" bags as seen on the Tory Burch website here:
> 
> https://www.toryburch.com/thea-cent...gs-view-all&dwvar_11169713_color=036&start=76
> 
> Do fakes or replicas of this bag exist?
> 
> Thanks.


There are many fakes of this style. The most popular colors for fakes are black, navy and luggage.


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> There are many fakes of this style. The most popular colors for fakes are black, navy and luggage.



Would u be able to identify the fakes from the authentic? Whats the give away that the bag is fake? I've been comparing pictures of the bags from ebay to the picture on tb online and i dont see any difference or i just need to see an eye doctor lol. Wow! These replicas are really getting better.


----------



## reginaPhalange

shutz said:


> Would u be able to identify the fakes from the authentic? Whats the give away that the bag is fake? I've been comparing pictures of the bags from ebay to the picture on tb online and i dont see any difference or i just need to see an eye doctor lol. Wow! These replicas are really getting better.


If you have links and pictures, post them to this thread in order to receive authentication. I believe members require a minimum of 25 posts. Also if there are bags which are described as replicas, it'd be best to report them on the site you're looking at them on, no one wants to end up with a fake and it helps minimize the number of counterfeit items.


----------



## shutz

reginaPhalange said:


> If you have links and pictures, post them to this thread in order to receive authentication. I believe members require a minimum of 25 posts. Also if there are bags which are described as replicas, it'd be best to report them on the site you're looking at them on, no one wants to end up with a fake and it helps minimize the number of counterfeit items.



Hi! I dont have links, pictures or anything that needs to be authenticated right now  i was just wondering if there are some details that needs to be watched out for.. 

Im most of the time on the tb group in facebook and yes! I notify the admins whenever i see some replicas being posted for sale (mostly miller sandals and not too much on the bag not unless they're too obvious)


----------



## damugatu

harlem_cutie said:


> There are many fakes of this style. The most popular colors for fakes are black, navy and luggage.



Thanks for your speedy response.  How is the pebbled leather on the fakes?  The other day I was handling a Thea Center-Zip Tote and was totally caught off guard at just how soft the leather was.  It was really unbelievably soft to the touch but then again I'm new to examining bags.  Does this quality carry over to the fakes?  I just picked it up my accident but it's sparked my interest to research it more now.

Also, What about the Kipp Tote? (what year was this bag made as it's not current I see)  Is it also faked?

Thanks again!


----------



## reginaPhalange

damugatu said:


> Thanks for your speedy response.  *How is the pebbled leather on the fakes?  *The other day I was handling a Thea Center-Zip Tote and was totally caught off guard at just how soft the leather was.  It was really unbelievably soft to the touch but then again I'm new to examining bags.  Does this quality carry over to the fakes?  I just picked it up my accident but it's sparked my interest to research it more now.
> 
> Also, What about the Kipp Tote? (what year was this bag made as it's not current I see)  Is it also faked?
> 
> Thanks again!


One of the biggest differences between an authentic bag and a replica, is the quality. This holds true for most if not all brands. Furthermore we don't condone buying counterfeit products for numerous reasons, hence the purpose of this authentication thread for active tPF members


----------



## damugatu

reginaPhalange said:


> One of the biggest differences between an authentic bag and a replica, is the quality. This holds true for most if not all brands. Furthermore we don't condone buying counterfeit products for numerous reasons, hence the purpose of this authentication thread for active tPF members



About the Kipp Tote, I found this listing on eBay from a top-rated seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-TORY-BU...804037?hash=item2cb1fe73c5:g:sEsAAOSwOVpXZIuZ

If you look and see how the tag is attached to the bag it's just a clear plastic tie and not the threaded string you often see used by TB to affix the tag to their bags.  Is this normal or a give away that somethings not right?


----------



## AnnaD

harlem_cutie said:


> You are supposed to have 20 posts. 100% fake!





damugatu said:


> Thanks for your speedy response.  How is the pebbled leather on the fakes?  The other day I was handling a Thea Center-Zip Tote and was totally caught off guard at just how soft the leather was.  It was really unbelievably soft to the touch but then again I'm new to examining bags.  Does this quality carry over to the fakes?  I just picked it up my accident but it's sparked my interest to research it more now.
> 
> Also, What about the Kipp Tote? (what year was this bag made as it's not current I see)  Is it also faked?
> 
> Thanks again!


i know what you mean!!! The fake bags are really getting good ... Unless you know what to look for, they are making it hard to tell. It's horrible!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Please use this thread for specific authentication requests otherwise it gets confusing. We have a TB chat thread where you can ask any questions.

As far as fakes in general, they've gotten better across the board, across all brands from MK, Kate Spade and Tory Burch. We've had quite a few pebbled leather fakes that were excellent that you couldn't even tell unless you started comparing minute details. Some are in this thread. I got fooled by a couple. The bag started falling apart in a week or so and the top layer of color began peeling off.

TB now has "made for outlet" bags that are coded and packaged differently than retail bags. That adds another dimension to spotting fakes. It has definitely gotten harder and some can't even be authenticated because fakes are THAT GOOD - Britten totes and certain Fleming bags.


----------



## Darmalie

Someone can help me to know its fake or not TB Robinson small zip tote? Thankyou. I just have one real photo from seller. If someone knows the other way to know its fake or not,let me know please (ex: inside tag,TB logo outside,etc) thankyou so much!


----------



## lettuceshop

You need to be an active member of this forum (25 posts or more) before someone will authenticate. Thanks


----------



## Darmalie

Yes,im new in here. But hope someone in here help me to authenticate this bag. Thankyou. Here for another photo.


----------



## Darmalie

Still hoping for someone expert in this forum to tell me about this TB bag real or fake one. Just add some detail. Like zipper and inner logo. (ToryBurch robinson small zip tote) 11169775.


----------



## Darmalie

Little answer from TB website and its same,have ykk zipper.. Hope my bag is not fake


----------



## damugatu

Hi everyone,

I know I haven't reached the 20 post requirement yet (I think I'm at 10+) but anyways I recently bought a Tory Burch Mini Saddlebag and thought I'd post some photos just to make triple sure it's authentic.  Actually I did *a lot* of homework as I really didn't want to get stuck with a fake so I'm actually very very confident this is an authentic bag.  Nice leather smell and it came with a tag that wasn't attached but was found inside the card pocket.  The tag is actually perfectly clean although the HDR exposure makes it look a little dirty as I took the photos in bright natural light trying to capture the quality and texture of the black leather.  It's a simple small bag with few details and not-so-much hardware so I think it's an easier one to check out:


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Hi Tory burch community!! Please help me authenticate this mini amanda backpack , much is appreciated!!! I purchased from a 3rd party, but have 2 more days left to return . Thanks!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

I'd say it looks pretty good, but our main lady who authenticates is busy with school so I'm not sure how often she pops in.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

lettuceshop said:


> I'd say it looks pretty good, but our main lady who authenticates is busy with school so I'm not sure how often she pops in.


hello, thanks for the quick reply, even the "made in China" tag and the "T" in Tory and "H" in burch is okay as well (in the last picture) ?


----------



## harlem_cutie

girlsweetyyy said:


> hello, thanks for the quick reply, even the "made in China" tag and the "T" in Tory and "H" in burch is okay as well (in the last picture) ?


If you purchased on any site such as Poshmark, eBay or Tradesy please link to the seller or sale. Your bag is authentic. It's an older style and the hardware details varied depending on when it was produced.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

https://item.mercari.com/gl/m952334798/


harlem_cutie said:


> If you purchased on any site such as Poshmark, eBay or Tradesy please link to the seller or sale. Your bag is authentic. It's an older style and the hardware details varied depending on when it was produced.


Thank you!! Have a great semester at school!!!


----------



## godivalacroix

Hey harlem cutie, sorry to bother you again, i want to buy this bag this is a preloved bag . Can you tell me if this is authentic or not and this is the only detail picture the seller gave. She said she bought it in 2015. Thanks


----------



## shazzy quijano

Good day. I need assistance with authenticating this Perry Tote please. Link below:

http://www.alamodebags.com/store/p140/Perry_Tote.html

Seller: Ala Mode Bags
Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

godivalacroix said:


> Hey harlem cutie, sorry to bother you again, i want to buy this bag this is a preloved bag . Can you tell me if this is authentic or not and this is the only detail picture the seller gave. She said she bought it in 2015. Thanks
> View attachment 3479469
> View attachment 3479466
> View attachment 3479468
> View attachment 3479473
> View attachment 3479475


I'll be honest with you, these pics are terrible quality and it's really hard to authenticate. I need a zoom on the leather as well as the "made in" tag before I can properly authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

shazzy quijano said:


> Good day. I need assistance with authenticating this Perry Tote please. Link below:
> 
> http://www.alamodebags.com/store/p140/Perry_Tote.html
> 
> Seller: Ala Mode Bags
> Thank you!


This looks good. Be warned that the Perry is an easy to tote to fake because of it's minimalist design. You will know if it's authentic by quality so if you buy it make sure you can return it if anything.


----------



## shazzy quijano

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks good. Be warned that the Perry is an easy to tote to fake because of it's minimalist design. You will know if it's authentic by quality so if you buy it make sure you can return it if anything.


Thank you so much for your reply.  I'll get it! Yay!


----------



## damugatu

Just wondering if anyone has had a chance to look over my black mini saddlebag at the top of this page, second post down. 

Thanks.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

item name: York Continental zip wallet
seller name: luxusa2015
item number: 152254470603
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...470603?hash=item237312d9cb:g:~-cAAOSwmfhX59Do


Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

damugatu said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had a chance to look over my black mini saddlebag at the top of this page, second post down.
> 
> Thanks.


Authentic. The delay was due to the fact that you did not meet the post count requirement at the initial posting.


radhikaa91 said:


> item name: York Continental zip wallet
> seller name: luxusa2015
> item number: 152254470603
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...470603?hash=item237312d9cb:g:~-cAAOSwmfhX59Do
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic


----------



## EvieSeb5671

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. The delay was due to the fact that you did not meet the post count requirement at the initial posting.
> 
> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## damugatu

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. The delay was due to the fact that you did not meet the post count requirement at the initial posting.
> 
> Authentic



Thanks so much.  Time was of the essence which is why I posted so early but actually just the other day I bought another bag from the same seller but am really confident that they were the real deal so I still sent ahead with it as you don't see either being faked (that I know of).  I present the (elusive) Semi-circle Lilium Hobo...


----------



## alvie

Hi, would you please help to authenticate this TB bag?
Bag name: Tory Burch Fleming Medium - Black
Purchase place: a seller on instagram. She said she bought it on a US outlet during the sale.
The leather feels very soft and has the "leather smell"
Note: it's very hard to get a clear "made in china" tag, I hope the picture is clear enough. It says:
MADE IN CHINA
10005608
05 - 16

TIA ☺


----------



## harlem_cutie

damugatu said:


> Thanks so much.  Time was of the essence which is why I posted so early but actually just the other day I bought another bag from the same seller but am really confident that they were the real deal so I still sent ahead with it as you don't see either being faked (that I know of).  I present the (elusive) Semi-circle Lilium Hobo...
> View attachment 3483664
> View attachment 3483666
> View attachment 3483668
> View attachment 3483669
> View attachment 3483670
> View attachment 3483672
> View attachment 3483673
> View attachment 3483675
> View attachment 3483676
> View attachment 3483678


This is 100% authentic and such a pretty bag.


alvie said:


> View attachment 3483804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, would you please help to authenticate this TB bag?
> Bag name: Tory Burch Fleming Medium - Black
> Purchase place: a seller on instagram. She said she bought it on a US outlet during the sale.
> The leather feels very soft and has the "leather smell"
> Note: it's very hard to get a clear "made in china" tag, I hope the picture is clear enough. It says:
> MADE IN CHINA
> 10005608
> 05 - 16
> 
> TIA [emoji5]
> View attachment 3483782
> View attachment 3483783
> View attachment 3483785
> View attachment 3483794
> View attachment 3483805
> View attachment 3483786
> View attachment 3483787
> View attachment 3483788
> View attachment 3483789
> View attachment 3483804


I will get back to you. I always second guess myself on Flemings since the fakes are so good.


----------



## lettuceshop

damugatu said:


> Thanks so much.  Time was of the essence which is why I posted so early but actually just the other day I bought another bag from the same seller but am really confident that they were the real deal so I still sent ahead with it as you don't see either being faked (that I know of).  I present the (elusive) Semi-circle Lilium Hobo...
> View attachment 3483664
> View attachment 3483666
> View attachment 3483668
> View attachment 3483669
> View attachment 3483670
> View attachment 3483672
> View attachment 3483673
> View attachment 3483675
> View attachment 3483676
> View attachment 3483678



Happy to see you purchased this bag! Such a lovely bag!


----------



## damugatu

lettuceshop said:


> Happy to see you purchased this bag! Such a lovely bag!





harlem_cutie said:


> This is 100% authentic and such a pretty bag.



Thanks!   I got it in a offline deal.  The price I paid for the Semi-circle Lilium is actually lower than the mini saddlebag MSRP.   :-P


----------



## alvie

@harlem_cutie thank you so much. I'll wait for your final judgement. Yes the Fleming is one of the most counterfeited TB bag and there are lots of fakes out there..
Please tell me if you need more photos


----------



## Lalawmu

I need help authenticating a Tory Burch Bombe bag but as a new member I'm not sure how..any help would be appreciated..I've attached photos to this..


----------



## lettuceshop

Lalawmu said:


> I need help authenticating a Tory Burch Bombe bag but as a new member I'm not sure how..any help would be appreciated..I've attached photos to this..



Participate in other conversations on here or any other forums to get your posts up. [emoji4]


----------



## Lalawmu

lettuceshop said:


> Participate in other conversations on here or any other forums to get your posts up. [emoji4]


Okay great thanks!!
So your saying I just need to post comments on different threads? Then I will be granted a authentication?


----------



## lettuceshop

The suggested number of posts is 25 and over.


----------



## Lalawmu

lettuceshop said:


> The suggested number of posts is 25 and over.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Lalawmu

radhikaa91 said:


> Thank you!


I had no idea about this either as a new member until lettuceshop helped me..as I need a bag Authenticated..


----------



## Lalawmu

lettuceshop said:


> The suggested number of posts is 25 and over.


I think I broke a cardinal rule to by contacting a authenticator


----------



## Lalawmu

lettuceshop said:


> Happy to see you purchased this bag! Such a lovely bag!


I love this bag! 


harlem_cutie said:


> We like it when members are active in the community hence the 20 post requirement. I already said the bag was fake. There are also a number of Facebook groups that can help authenticate. I can't recommend any because I'm not on social media.


Are the 20 post minimum required to show true interested in forum?


----------



## Lalawmu

I'll need several bags authenticated here soon..so awesome to have such TB experts on here!!


----------



## Lalawmu

Darmalie said:


> Someone can help me to know its fake or not TB Robinson small zip tote? Thankyou. I just have one real photo from seller. If someone knows the other way to know its fake or not,let me know please (ex: inside tag,TB logo outside,etc) thankyou so much!


Well that sure looks like a pile of beauty!! Hope they are real..


----------



## Lalawmu

Are the Bombe's easily counter fitted??


----------



## Lalawmu

harlem_cutie said:


> You are supposed to have 20 posts. 100% fake!


Fake because of lining?


----------



## Lalawmu

harlem_cutie said:


> *GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)
> 
> 1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.
> 
> 2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
> who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications
> or just joined to get one.
> 
> 3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts
> *
> http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687
> 
> NB: I start school on the 29th so my presence on the forum will be reduced. Hopefully some others can join in to help with authentications otherwise I will likely end up doing them one or two days a week.


I'm really sorry I think I broke the rules and contacted you directly..I'm really sorry..I'm just learning as I just joined today..Don't black list me I'll need several bags authenticated and I hear you're the best!!


----------



## Lalawmu

Lalawmu said:


> Fake because of lining?


What makes you say it's fake? If so I will absolutely return it and report..


----------



## Lalawmu

Lalawmu said:


> Fake because of lining?


Ohh man you really think it's fake?? Shoot!! I got hosed..


----------



## Lalawmu

Lalawmu said:


> Fake because of lining?


It looks and feels so real..soft buttery leather..quality canvas lining, great stitching..are you able to tell me what you see that triggers a immediate falseness?


----------



## shutz

Lalawmu said:


> It looks and feels so real..soft buttery leather..quality canvas lining, great stitching..are you able to tell me what you see that triggers a immediate falseness?



Wow! Looking at the bag i also thought it was authentic.


----------



## Lalawmu

shutz said:


> Wow! Looking at the bag i also thought it was authentic.


I know!! I wonder what that immediate trigger for fakeness is? I'm so bummed and I think I went about getting a authentication wrong too..probably upset some people on here..so sorry I'm brand new today..


----------



## lettuceshop

Lalawmu said:


> I love this bag!
> 
> Are the 20 post minimum required to show true interested in forum?



Yes, otherwise this would be swamped by people posting once just for authentication. harlem _cutie does this voluntarily.


----------



## shutz

Sorry i got confused with your posts..




This isnt a reply from the bag you posted..

Its a reply on this bag


----------



## Lalawmu

lettuceshop said:


> Yes, otherwise this would be swamped by people posting once just for authentication. harlem _cutie does this voluntarily.


I see..that's awesome to volunteer her time helping us.. harlem_cutie says my bag is 100% fake and I am heartbroken..she was able to answer so quickly to I just wonder what triggered the immediate red flag??


----------



## shutz

@Lalawmu make sure to click on the "originally posted by" so you'll know which item is being authenticated by @harlem_cutie


----------



## shutz

Lalawmu said:


> I see..that's awesome to volunteer her time helping us.. harlem_cutie says my bag is 100% fake and I am heartbroken..she was able to answer so quickly to I just wonder what triggered the immediate red flag??



Harlem_cutie hasnt authenticated your bag yet.. if tou go back on the theead where u saw harlem_cutie said the bag was 100% not authentic, make sure to click on the "originally posted by" so you'll know which bag is being authenticated.


----------



## Lalawmu

shutz said:


> @Lalawmu make sure to click on the "originally posted by" so you'll know which item is being authenticated by @harlem_cutie


OMG! I'm trying hard here..was the 100%fake comment for my bag from
 Harlem_cutie?


----------



## shutz

Lalawmu said:


> OMG! I'm trying hard here..was the 100%fake comment for my bag from
> Harlem_cutie?



Nope! She hasnt authenticated it yet.. she might still be busy so wait until she sees your post.


----------



## Lalawmu

Ha!! Okay!! I'll get this figured out soon..when will I know when Harlem_cutie does my bag?


----------



## Lalawmu

shutz said:


> Nope! She hasnt authenticated it yet.. she might still be busy so wait until she sees your post.


Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Lalawmu

shutz said:


> Nope! She hasnt authenticated it yet.. she might still be busy so wait until she sees your post.


Hey Shutz am I reading this wrong to? She says hear she already told me it was fake..is she still referring to that other bag? How will I know when she addresses my bag directly?


----------



## shutz

Lalawmu said:


> Hey Shutz am I reading this wrong to? She says hear she already told me it was fake..is she still referring to that other bag? How will I know when she addresses my bag directly?



Those replies from lettuceshop and harlem_cutie arent for u. Try clicking the red arrow up. It might show you which posts are they replying.


----------



## lettuceshop

Lalawmu said:


> Ha!! Okay!! I'll get this figured out soon..when will I know when Harlem_cutie does my bag?



View back a few pages and you'll see how it works


----------



## reginaPhalange

Lalawmu said:


> Ha!! Okay!! I'll get this figured out soon..when will I know when Harlem_cutie does my bag?


She'll most likely quote your post at which point you should receive a notification. Also subscribe to the thread or check back frequently. If you're subscribed you can set up your account to send you email notifications.


----------



## Lalawmu

reginaPhalange said:


> She'll most likely quote your post at which point you should receive a notification. Also subscribe to the thread or check back frequently. If you're subscribed you can set up your account to send you email notifications.


Thank you!


----------



## Lalawmu

Lalawmu said:


> I see..that's awesome to volunteer her time helping us.. harlem_cutie says my bag is 100% fake and I am heartbroken..she was able to answer so quickly to I just wonder what triggered the immediate red flag??


I got this all wrong..thanks to a wonderful poster I got it explained correctly..


----------



## Lalawmu

reginaPhalange said:


> She'll most likely quote your post at which point you should receive a notification. Also subscribe to the thread or check back frequently. If you're subscribed you can set up your account to send you email notifications.


Okay, thank you! Good to know..


----------



## Lalawmu

shutz said:


> Those replies from lettuceshop and harlem_cutie arent for u. Try clicking the red arrow up. It might show you which posts are they replying.


Gotcha! Thanks!!


----------



## Lalawmu

Are all authentic TB made in China tags clear in color? YKK zippers? Tory Burch on zipper pulls?


----------



## Lalawmu

Lalawmu said:


> Okay, thank you! Good to know..


And I love your screen name


----------



## Lalawmu

lettuceshop said:


> View back a few pages and you'll see how it works


Will do thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lalawmu said:


> I had no idea about this either as a new member until lettuceshop helped me..as I need a bag Authenticated..


Is the bag in your possession? Can I see a clearer pic of the engraving on the buckles? Looks good so far.


----------



## harlem_cutie

alvie said:


> @harlem_cutie thank you so much. I'll wait for your final judgement. Yes the Fleming is one of the most counterfeited TB bag and there are lots of fakes out there..
> Please tell me if you need more photos


I spent all afternoon looking at this. Pulled out mine to compare. Confused myself some more. [emoji5] This looks authentic to me. Lining is good and quilting is puffy and not flat. Emblem is perfectly centered. The dust bag matches what the outlets have and the tag is current. If this is fake I will eat my Fleming [emoji12]


----------



## alvie

harlem_cutie said:


> I spent all afternoon looking at this. Pulled out mine to compare. Confused myself some more. [emoji5] This looks authentic to me. Lining is good and quilting is puffy and not flat. Emblem is perfectly centered. The dust bag matches what the outlets have and the tag is current. If this is fake I will eat my Fleming [emoji12]



Yaaaaay many many thanks @harlem_cutie !! This really made my day, so happy to hear that from you And also thank you for spending your time checking on this bag.


----------



## Lalawmu

harlem_cutie said:


> Is the bag in your possession? Can I see a clearer pic of the engraving on the buckles? Looks good so far.


Great! Thanks! Bag is not currently in my possession but I've requested a clear photo of your request..I will post as soon as I get it..
Thank you!!!


----------



## Lalawmu

Okay I have a Amanda here..
Opinion on authentic or not?
Do some have canvas lining some have TB logo lining?


----------



## shutz

Lalawmu said:


> Okay I have a Amanda here..
> Opinion on authentic or not?
> Do some have canvas lining some have TB logo lining?



In my opinion, that is authentic - I have the red and tan. My red was the older version wherein the lining is exactly the one you have posted (canvas).


----------



## Lalawmu

Lalawmu said:


> Okay I have a Amanda here..
> Opinion on authentic or not?
> Do some have canvas lining some have TB logo lining?


Also**


shutz said:


> In my opinion, that is authentic - I have the red and tan. My red was the older version wherein the lining is exactly the one you have posted (canvas).





shutz said:


> In my opinion, that is authentic - I have the red and tan. My red was the older version wherein the lining is exactly the one you have posted (canvas).


This makes sense it is a older bag..
Thanks!! What's your favorite TB bag?


----------



## shutz

The lining of the newer ones are like this


----------



## Lalawmu

shutz said:


> The lining of the newer ones are like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486042


Perfect! Thanks!!


----------



## Lalawmu

How about this TB large York?


----------



## Lalawmu

Lalawmu said:


> How about this TB large York?


Pretty sloppy stitching at handle attachments inside bag..


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lalawmu said:


> Pretty sloppy stitching at handle attachments inside bag..


This is fake. Aside from the poor stitching the lining and hardware are 100% wrong.


----------



## Lalawmu

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake. Aside from the poor stitching the lining and hardware are 100% wrong.


Thank you!! This one just didn't feel right to me either!! Many thanks!!


----------



## Lalawmu

Is this one fake too then?


----------



## Lalawmu

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake. Aside from the poor stitching the lining and hardware are 100% wrong.


This is the receipt the seller is trying to pass off..what in the world?!? I bought two bags from her..see other pics..I'm sure the luggage brown is fake too..


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lalawmu said:


> This is the receipt the seller is trying to pass off..what in the world?!? I bought two bags from her..see other pics..I'm sure the luggage brown is fake too..


Link to the seller on ebay please.


----------



## Lalawmu

harlem_cutie said:


> Link to the seller on ebay please.


http://m.ebay.com/seller?sid=2005kristenf&nav=ORDER_DETAILS


----------



## Lalawmu

harlem_cutie said:


> Link to the seller on ebay please.


She's swears they're real..sent me links to Nordstroms and Tory Burch to compare..also said I could take it into any Tory store and they will authenticate..


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lalawmu said:


> She's swears they're real..sent me links to Nordstroms and Tory Burch to compare..also said I could take it into any Tory store and they will authenticate..


TB doesn't authenticate because they don't want to be responsible for purchases from non-authorized vendors. The black York is 100% fake. If she doesn't accept the return then go through ebay or Paypal. I wouldn't trust the brown one since we know the black one is fake. Good luck to you.


----------



## Lalawmu

harlem_cutie said:


> TB doesn't authenticate because they don't want to be responsible for purchases from non-authorized vendors. The black York is 100% fake. If she doesn't accept the return then go through ebay or Paypal. I wouldn't trust the brown one since we know the black one is fake. Good luck to you.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Lalawmu

Lalawmu said:


> Thank you very much!!


Did you look at pics of the luggage brown York? This one just feels different..like better quality..


----------



## reginaPhalange

Lalawmu said:


> Did you look at pics of the luggage brown York? This one just feels different..like better quality..


If you scroll up to post #3684 you'll see that harlemcutie suggested that the tote may be fake, seeing as the other one is as well. These authentications are done as a free service during her free time so if you require an immediate answer or further clarification you could reach out to a third party authentication service and for a small fee have the bag authenticated.


----------



## Lalawmu

reginaPhalange said:


> If you scroll up to post #3684 you'll see that harlemcutie suggested that the tote may be fake, seeing as the other one is as well. These authentications are done as a free service during her free time so if you require an immediate answer or further clarification you could reach out to a third party authentication service and for a small fee have the bag authenticated.


Yes I am aware of this post..she just said not to trust it because of the other. I wasn't sure if she had looked at the actual photos or not..I am also aware that she does this in her spare time..and I appreciate all the help so far..its been a great help..
Currently the seller is working towards a professional authencators report and has involved eBay as she still absolutely insist it is real..so I guess we shall see..Tory Burch -report a counterfeit-also has pictures of both..so thank you I have sought other opinions..


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lalawmu said:


> Yes I am aware of this post..she just said not to trust it because of the other. I wasn't sure if she had looked at the actual photos or not..I am also aware that she does this in her spare time..and I appreciate all the help so far..its been a great help..
> Currently the seller is working towards a professional authencators report and has involved eBay as she still absolutely insist it is real..so I guess we shall see..Tory Burch -report a counterfeit-also has pictures of both..so thank you I have sought other opinions..



I didn't look at the brown one because I'm certain the black one is fake. Nothing stands out to me on the brown one except for the way the lining is bunched up. I always tell people to get a second opinion as it protects them too. As tPF isn't considered a professional authentication service my opinion may not help in an ebay or Paypal case. We find that most sellers will take a return so they don't ding their reputation with ebay. I'm pretty sure the seller buys these bags as a lot and didn't realize that a fake one was in there. We have had a ton of reports on tPF of people receiving fake bags from major retailers because a buyer did a bait and switch of a return. The seller and their bags seems legit so this black York seems like an exception however based on that alone I would return the brown one too.


----------



## Lalawmu

harlem_cutie said:


> I didn't look at the brown one because I'm certain the black one is fake. Nothing stands out to me on the brown one except for the way the lining is bunched up. I always tell people to get a second opinion as it protects them too. As tPF isn't considered a professional authentication service my opinion may not help in an ebay or Paypal case. We find that most sellers will take a return so they don't ding their reputation with ebay. I'm pretty sure the seller buys these bags as a lot and didn't realize that a fake one was in there. We have had a ton of reports on tPF of people receiving fake bags from major retailers because a buyer did a bait and switch of a return. The seller and their bags seems legit so this black York seems like an exception however based on that alone I would return the brown one too.


Thank you! I really value and appreciate your input..


----------



## Lalawmu

Well..I paid for a official authenticity report and sure enough Black TB York in question is AUTHENTIC afterall..Just thought I would provide a update..


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lalawmu said:


> Well..I paid for a official authenticity report and sure enough Black TB York in question is AUTHENTIC afterall..Just thought I would provide a update..


Thank you for the update and I'm glad you got a second opinion. I respectfully disagree (notice also how the "made in" tag is crooked?) but with this certificate should you decide to resell you will not have a problem.

you may want to read this as myself and other authenticators on this forum have flagged this particular service for inconsistency - http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/*****************.870473/

To be fair, TB isn't really authenticated by many people. We really depend on the knowledge of group members to help each other.


----------



## Philomena88

Hello everyone,

I am a relatively new member (very few posts) and cannot start a new thread, so am posting here. I will very much appreciate your advice on authentication. I am planning to purchase a TB Robinson double-zip raspberry tote on eBay. There are two sellers on eBay. One is in the US and has a "top seller" rating, but the bag looks too bright and garish for the rich, deep KS raspberry; I am not sure if it is the lighting that is responsible. The seller says the bag is authentic. 

The other seller's bag seems closer to the raspberry color, but I am still concerned about authenticity; moreover, the seller is in Canada, and I am concerned about customs fees. Which bag do you think should I go in for? And does anyone have any experience with paying custom duty for bags from Canada?

Thanks so much!

Philomena

US seller:









Canada seller:


----------



## fab2fab

Regarding the plastic thread of the TB tag vs. the thread: not necessarily a problem: Nordstrom (possibly other retailers) cut the tags off of the display bags and often re-attach them on the inside with a plastic thread.


----------



## fab2fab

The raspberry TB tote was made for the outlets and came out circa fall of 2015. It is a glazed saffiano leather and therefore the sheen. The US looks real, ask to see pictures of the side of hardware, which should have the TB name engraved.


----------



## fab2fab

I have had several York totes that I later on ended up selling. I don't see an issue with the lining. The York tote is unlined and the middle zip compartment has the TB logo on the lining as pictured.


----------



## fab2fab

I was talking about the luggage York up above; didn't realize there was a black one too. Unfortunately I just sold the last York of my collection so I cannot look up the country of manufacture, but the lining around the "made in" tag of the black one does not look right.


----------



## Philomena88

fab2fab said:


> The raspberry TB tote was made for the outlets and came out circa fall of 2015. It is a glazed saffiano leather and therefore the sheen. The US looks real, ask to see pictures of the side of hardware, which should have the TB name engraved.



Thank you, really appreciate it?
Could you let me know if you think the Canada one is also authentic?
Thanks!


----------



## fab2fab

Hi, I cannot see the logo of the CA one very well. Ask them for a picture of the side of hardware. I will try to attach a picture of mine here in the color Dark Sahara


----------



## Philomena88

fab2fab said:


> Hi, I cannot see the logo of the CA one very well. Ask them for a picture of the side of hardware. I will try to attach a picture of mine here in the color Dark Sahara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492771



Thank you, really appreciate it!


----------



## fab2fab

I forgot to say the hardware of the zipper pull of the middle compartment should have the name engraved as well.


----------



## Philomena88

Thanks!


----------



## reginaPhalange

fab2fab said:


> I forgot to say the hardware of the zipper pull of the middle compartment should have the name engraved as well.



The newer bags, in particular the York totes lack the logo engravings on the hardware, which has been discussed in this thread earlier on.


----------



## fab2fab

Yes, I agree, I'm sure it's to cut costs!


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,can anyone help me to authenticate it, thank you!
Item:Tory Burch Robinson Tote Bag
Item number:172372840206
Seller:cazplym17
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Tote-Bag/172372840206


----------



## MommyofL&A

I'm brand new here and not sure if I'm doing this right but I'm hoping to have some peace of mind that the bag I just bought on Poshmark from a lady is authentic.  It still has the tags attached and came with a dust bag.  I've attached pictures to help.  Thank you!


----------



## peachy_gurl

could someone help me authenticate this reva? I asked the buyer to take photos of the actual shoe as he/she had stock photos.  Let me know if I should ask for any additional photos.  

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-Tory-Bur...890745?hash=item4d4b3ed4f9:g:aYwAAOSwpLNYA9qe

Thank you for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

peachy_gurl said:


> could someone help me authenticate this reva? I asked the buyer to take photos of the actual shoe as he/she had stock photos.  Let me know if I should ask for any additional photos.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NIB-Tory-Bur...890745?hash=item4d4b3ed4f9:g:aYwAAOSwpLNYA9qe
> 
> Thank you for your help!


These are authentic. There are TB outlets in Canada. You may want to give them a call and see if they have this shoe as these have been in outlets for about a year.


----------



## harlem_cutie

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,can anyone help me to authenticate it, thank you!
> Item:Tory Burch Robinson Tote Bag
> Item number:172372840206
> Seller:cazplym17
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Tote-Bag/172372840206


Authentic. The majority of your posts are asking for authentication. Please consider contributing to tPF in other ways as well otherwise you will get flagged as a reseller.


MommyofL&A said:


> I'm brand new here and not sure if I'm doing this right but I'm hoping to have some peace of mind that the bag I just bought on Poshmark from a lady is authentic.  It still has the tags attached and came with a dust bag.  I've attached pictures to help.  Thank you!


You need a 25 post minimum for authentication requests. There are also FB groups that can help if you are pressed for time.


----------



## fab2fab

MommyofL&A said:


> I'm brand new here and not sure if I'm doing this right but I'm hoping to have some peace of mind that the bag I just bought on Poshmark from a lady is authentic.  It still has the tags attached and came with a dust bag.  I've attached pictures to help.  Thank you!


Hello, in my humble opinion, I think this bag is real.  I am not an authenticator (not sure what certification process I have to go through for that), but I was obsessed with TB a few years ago and my collection exploded to about forty handbags. Anyway, I have not been at the store or outlet in a while because I have moved on to other brands, but I think this bag is real. I don't like that the name is written on the tag, because I thought TB got away from writing the actual names on the tag, but it's been inconsistent. This bag has the new style of slip pockets, which is a good sign; I am surprised at the leather strip of a TB logo (vs. a metal one) on the inside but that could be to cut costs if the bag is an outlet version. What I really used to like about TB is that she used to not make bags specifically for outlet, so at the outlet one can get a better deal on a retail bag, but in the last couple of years, similar to KS and coach, she makes bags specifically for outlet. This has added some complexity in trying to figure out what style is what version etc.


----------



## harlem_cutie

fab2fab said:


> Hello, in my humble opinion, I think this bag is real.  *I am not an authenticator (not sure what certification process I have to go through for that)*,



addressing the bold - there is no process _per se_, just contribute as much as you can as long as you are sure. If you are uncertain then don't post regarding authenticity as it will be confusing to members. I'm so glad that you can help


----------



## peachy_gurl

harlem_cutie said:


> These are authentic. There are TB outlets in Canada. You may want to give them a call and see if they have this shoe as these have been in outlets for about a year.


Thank you! I will call around the outlet!  I have these shoes but I've worn them soo much they have a hole and I love them and want another pair!


----------



## symb

Hi! Need some help authenticating a Tory Burch key fob that I'm looking to purchase. The tag has me stumped.... it looks like the standard tag but has the product's name in addition to the style code. It seems to be missing "Made in China" and has the price but not "Suggested Retail" with it. Does anyone have insight into why this tag may be different? Do retail tags vs TB online or in store differ? Thanks


----------



## fab2fab

Hi, can you post a picture?


----------



## fab2fab

symb said:


> Hi! Need some help authenticating a Tory Burch key fob that I'm looking to purchase. The tag has me stumped.... it looks like the standard tag but has the product's name in addition to the style code. It seems to be missing "Made in China" and has the price but not "Suggested Retail" with it. Does anyone have insight into why this tag may be different? Do retail tags vs TB online or in store differ? Thanks


Can you post a picture?


----------



## symb

Here you go! Thanks! Sorry I can't make it bigger. View media item 871


----------



## fab2fab

I dug up the tags for two fobs of mine, the silver one was from the outlet and the red one from Bloomingdales and they are both different. The font on yours like the same as mine but I'm not familiar with that fob. Hope this helps.


----------



## fab2fab

trying a better resolution upload


----------



## symb

Thanks! I am just suspect because the tag on mine is missing the "suggested retail" and it's weird it doesn't have the "made in."


----------



## Nc1125

Can someone authenticate this Tory burch Small Serif T Satchel please !!!


----------



## samrah

Hi!
I need to know if all Tory Burch bags have the name engraved on the hardware (buckles, zippers). I received the small york tote as a gift that has no engravings anywhere but the bag itslef and the stitching seems perfect in quality otherwise.


----------



## samrah

Hi!
I need to know if all Tory Burch bags have the name engraved on the hardware (buckles, zippers). I received the small york tote as a gift that has no engravings anywhere but the bag itslef and the stitching seems perfect in quality otherwise.


----------



## fab2fab

My York does have the name and logo engraved but I think with the newer bags some of them do not have the hardware engraved. I have two of the same satchels in different colors and one has the name on the side of the zipper pull and the other doesn't. I think TB changes the hardware and I think it's to cut costs.


----------



## samrah

fab2fab said:


> My York does have the name and logo engraved but I think with the newer bags some of them do not have the hardware engraved. I have two of the same satchels in different colors and one has the name on the side of the zipper pull and the other doesn't. I think TB changes the hardware and I think it's to cut costs.


thank you so much! I've been tryingto post pics too but server error... it's the small York tote with zipper closure in luggage color.. zippers have the ykk engraved though.. I love the bag but was just curious about the authenticity as I've not seen any without engravings.  Thanks again


----------



## samrah

This might be helpful for some; I just had a chat with customer care representative on the tory burch website with the same question. I asked if their newer models have the tory burch engravings on hardware. She replied that there are no engravings on newer bags. So the bag is still authentic without the tory burch on buckles or zippers..


----------



## diva1029

Item name: Tory Burch Black Ivory Canvas Leather Mini Tote Handbag Shoulder Bag Cute 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Seller name: sonyafire
Item number: 182009476357
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182009476357
I appreciate your time in authenticating this item.  
Thank you in advance.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## scaredycat

Hi there. Could you please authenticate this for me:
Seller name: gabysbags
Item number: 232100938899 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Tory-Bur...938899?hash=item360a4b4493:g:I7AAAOSwLnBX8HsR

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## harlem_cutie

diva1029 said:


> Item name: Tory Burch Black Ivory Canvas Leather Mini Tote Handbag Shoulder Bag Cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500563
> 
> Seller name: sonyafire
> Item number: 182009476357
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182009476357
> I appreciate your time in authenticating this item.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



authentic. 



scaredycat said:


> Hi there. Could you please authenticate this for me:
> Seller name: gabysbags
> Item number: 232100938899
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Tory-Bur...938899?hash=item360a4b4493:g:I7AAAOSwLnBX8HsR
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.



authentic.


----------



## diva1029

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.


Thank you harlem_cutie! I appreciate your help!  

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## scaredycat

diva1029 said:


> Thank you harlem_cutie! I appreciate your help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks so much too harlem-cutie


----------



## Louiebarney

fashionQ said:


> Does anyone have any TB purses that fray or 'crack' on the handle or seams?


Yes, I do. I have the Thea Round satchel bought on ToryBurch.com and s couple of the handle connections are fraying. Can I send it back to TB for repair?


----------



## Louiebarney

lettuceshop said:


> I wouldn't worry about the dust bag, there's a chance the seller got the bag from a department store and they are notorious for being sloppy with dust bags. As for the emblem, I returned a bag because the emblem was off. If the hardware matches up and and the stitching is tight and even then you are probably good. Did you look at the sellers other items? Also how was the price? If you read back through Harlem cutie's posts you can get an idea of what stands out on the fakes.


Do the dust bags vary? I just got one with a Tradesy bag and it smells mildewy and the threading is tied at both ends on top - never have seen that before,


----------



## Louiebarney

apeyg said:


> Hi Ladies! When looking at bags on eBay, posh, ect  what are some red flags to look for? Are there certain things that stick out on replicas? Thanks!


Yes, I would like to know too. I just got a TB on Tradesy and I'm wondering too.....


----------



## fab2fab

Louiebarney said:


> Do the dust bags vary? I just got one with a Tradesy bag and it smells mildewy and the threading is tied at both ends on top - never have seen that before,


I ran into a couple of women at the mall wearing a fake TB cross body and the noticeable differences were: first of all the style of the cross body, but if you are not familiar with the TB styles over the years you cannot miss the oversized round "reva" type logo that looked like it was made of shiny plastic.  As far as pictures (ebay, posh etc.) I think look at the logo (you can tell from a picture that it is metal, not plastic), the stitching and the piping detail. The piping is the rubber-like material that seals the ends of the handles and edge of the seams of the bag.


----------



## fab2fab

fab2fab said:


> I ran into a couple of women at the mall wearing a fake TB cross body and the noticeable differences were: first of all the style of the cross body, but if you are not familiar with the TB styles over the years you cannot miss the oversized round "reva" type logo that looked like it was made of shiny plastic.  As far as pictures (ebay, posh etc.) I think look at the logo (you can tell from a picture that it is metal, not plastic), the stitching and the piping detail. The piping is the rubber-like material that seals the ends of the handles and edge of the seams of the bag.


Oh, and one more thing: I have been soooo tempted to say something when I see someone with a fake, like "really? who are you fooling?" but I know it would be rude so I never do....


----------



## Louiebarney

Do the Tory Burch dust bags vary? I know they vary in color, but I just got one with a Tradesy bag and it smells mildewy and the threading is tied at both ends on top - never have seen that before. And the charm is tied on, very different from any of the bags I've gotten from ToryBurch.com.


----------



## fab2fab

Can you post a picture of the dust bag?


----------



## Louiebarney

fab2fab said:


> Can you post a picture of the dust bag?


Yes


----------



## Louiebarney

Louiebarney said:


> Yes


Bottom picture - Dust bag from Tory Burch.com
Second from bottom picture - the bag that I believe is fake on the left, original on the right. Bag on left is very stiff, smells like mildew and the tie is cut and tied on each end. Also the color is different in the bags. The texture of the off white and the color strip is very different from the original on the right, which doesn't seem to show up in the pic.


----------



## fab2fab

The material they are made of seems the same, linen like fabric. Maybe they tied the logo medallion because the string of the dust bag sometimes tears. There may be an explanation for the smell too, if they stored the bag in the basement or something. (Did it come from humid climate?) If the bag you purchased is real, I wouldn't worry about the dust bag. If you purchase from the retail store next time ask them for a spare.


----------



## Louiebarney

fab2fab said:


> The material they are made of seems the same, linen like fabric. Maybe they tied the logo medallion because the string of the dust bag sometimes tears. There may be an explanation for the smell too, if they stored the bag in the basement or something. (Did it come from humid climate?) If the bag you purchased is real, I wouldn't worry about the dust bag. If you purchase from the retail store next time ask them for a spare.


I purchased from Tradesy, that's why I question it. Thank you for your reply - much appreciated!


----------



## lettuceshop

I have about 20+ bags and these dust bags look fine.


----------



## Louiebarney

Louiebarney said:


> Yes, I do. I have the Thea Round satchel bought on ToryBurch.com and s couple of the handle connections are fraying. Can I send it back to TB for repair?


Follow-up to my post - I called TB customer service. They offered to send me a gift card for the price of my bag if I sent it back to them. At first I didn't want to part with this bag, but am reconsidering.


----------



## pompom960416

Hi everyone,

I have bought a Marion chain-shoulder slouchy tote.
While I hv found that the tag is a bit different from the usual one(the right one is the one I bought in store).
You can see that the "1" got a different font. Also the bottom tear-able part is longer than the right one.
So I wonder if I got a fake bag or aty its usually to hv different formats of the tag.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Where did you buy the bag from? Tags are not usually an issue, there are many differences, the year, the retailer lots of reasons.


----------



## harlem_cutie

This isn't directed at any post in particular but I find it strange we've had so many posts lately about the finer details about TB purchases such as tags, hardware and dust bags. If we start discussing and providing all of the details for these items then it makes it much easier for counterfeiters to refine their products. I might be paranoid but this is how I feel.

If you want a bag authenticated then *post a picture*. Guidelines are in my signature. Descriptions are not helpful as there are many variations and nuances. If you want to check to see if a style exists or have a quick question then you can use the chat thread.You can use the chat thread for anything except authentication.


----------



## rkiz

pompom960416 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have bought a Marion chain-shoulder slouchy tote.
> While I hv found that the tag is a bit different from the usual one(the right one is the one I bought in store).
> You can see that the "1" got a different font. Also the bottom tear-able part is longer than the right one.
> So I wonder if I got a fake bag or aty its usually to hv different formats of the tag.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I have the Marion Slouchy Tote, ordered from toryburch.com so definitely authentic. My fonts match the tag to your Robinson Mini.


----------



## fab2fab

I agree with harlem_cutie about not providing too many details but I have another theory also. It is that if counterfeiters try to perfect too many details it will make their fake products more expensive. They are usually making a cheap product so they may not  try to perfect many of the details. I think the more expensive brands like Prada and such we worry about perfected details in fakes. Maybe I'm wrong but the few TB fakes I saw were so obviously fake.


----------



## pompom960416

Thanks! But my Robinson is bought in store, so its real. So Im just curious on the Marion one.
Thanks anyway~~


rkiz said:


> I have the Marion Slouchy Tote, ordered from toryburch.com so definitely authentic. My fonts match the tag to your Robinson Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505147


s


----------



## pompom960416

lettuceshop said:


> Where did you buy the bag from? Tags are not usually an issue, there are many differences, the year, the retailer lots of reasons.


Hi, I bought it on a HK online platform:
http://carousell.com/wow.fantastic.wow/

There are quite a lot of photos of other styles,too.
Its price is around 30-40% off , and the seller said their source is supplied by HK distributor. And as its from the internal source(I thk maybe like staff discount?!), so they cant provide the reciept to me.
Please advice~ Loads of thanks!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

fab2fab said:


> I agree with harlem_cutie about not providing too many details but I have another theory also. It is that if counterfeiters try to perfect too many details it will make their fake products more expensive. They are usually making a cheap product so they may not  try to perfect many of the details. I think the more expensive brands like Prada and such we worry about perfected details in fakes. Maybe I'm wrong but the few TB fakes I saw were so obviously fake.


I also agree with harlem_cutie - we should be more cautious about the extent to which we discuss the finer details of items that are being authenticated. With those creating counterfeit products they are able to create more accurate replicas which in turn are harder to authenticate. This is an even greater issue since authentications here are based off of pictures and all of our authenticators provide the services for free by taking the time out of their day, it doesn't make sense to indirectly complicate that process for them.


----------



## rkiz

pompom960416 said:


> Thanks! But my Robinson is bought in store, so its real. So Im just curious on the Marion one.
> Thanks anyway~~
> 
> s



Yes, so your authentic Robinson bag and my authentic Marion both have matching fonts. Which would lead me to conclude there should be some tag font consistency. I am not an authenticator and obviously haven't seen your actual bag to compare - but just looking at our tags, our Marion Slouchy Tote tags do not match exactly... if that's the info you were looking for.


----------



## rkiz

pompom960416 said:


> Hi, I bought it on a HK online platform:
> http://carousell.com/wow.fantastic.wow/
> 
> There are quite a lot of photos of other styles,too.
> Its price is around 30-40% off , and the seller said their source is supplied by HK distributor. And as its from the internal source(I thk maybe like staff discount?!), so they cant provide the reciept to me.
> Please advice~ Loads of thanks!!



This sounds shady... sorry


----------



## damugatu

pompom960416 said:


> Hi, I bought it on a HK online platform:
> http://carousell.com/wow.fantastic.wow/
> 
> There are quite a lot of photos of other styles,too.
> Its price is around 30-40% off , and the seller said their source is supplied by HK distributor. And as its from the internal source(I thk maybe like staff discount?!), so they cant provide the reciept to me.
> Please advice~ Loads of thanks!!



You should ask the seller for a more straight up answer to your question about the source.  With factories in China making the goods for such slim margins sometimes they have to let samples or otherwise not-for-retail/export goods out to recoup material costs.

This message sent from ridiculously close to the manufacturing factory in Southern China.


----------



## harlem_cutie

fab2fab said:


> I agree with harlem_cutie about not providing too many details but I have another theory also. It is that if counterfeiters try to perfect too many details it will make their fake products more expensive. They are usually making a cheap product so they may not  try to perfect many of the details. I think the more expensive brands like Prada and such we worry about perfected details in fakes. Maybe I'm wrong but the few TB fakes I saw were so obviously fake.


I agree on your second point as well. If you look through this thread from about January of this year you will see several known sellers of counterfeit bags asking oddly specific questions such as font size on the tags. 

Obvious fakes are easy to spot but when you start dealing with the better fakes found in Britten and Fleming bags authentication becomes harder because this is when details matter especially since hardware on authentic bags is no longer engraved. Who can forget we had a professional authenticator approve a fake bag in the last few weeks.

I think it's smart that we don't address finer details other than to say fake or real.


----------



## harlem_cutie

General - there are about 6 known price tag styles. Don't forget that certain retailers have their own tag styles. Lane Crawford and Harrod's comes to mind.

I have been seeing a lot of cheap and authentic York totes on eBay and almost all of them have damaged handles and/or peeling trim. I wonder if TB refuses to fix these defects or if sellers just don't know this is an option.


----------



## pompom960416

Thanks everyone's advice~ 
I would only say: I sware I won't buy from unauthorized source anymore!
Even if its real, this kind of fidgety is really suffered. ((


----------



## harlem_cutie

pompom960416 said:


> Hi, I bought it on a HK online platform:
> http://carousell.com/wow.fantastic.wow/
> 
> There are quite a lot of photos of other styles,too.
> Its price is around 30-40% off , and the seller said their source is supplied by HK distributor. And as its from the internal source(I thk maybe like staff discount?!), so they cant provide the reciept to me.
> Please advice~ Loads of thanks!!



These are all generic pics. You should post pics of the actual bag you received because I bet all of these bags are fake. These same pics are on ebay and Tradesy selling fake bags.


----------



## damugatu

pompom960416 said:


> Thanks everyone's advice~
> I would only say: I sware I won't buy from unauthorized source anymore!
> Even if its real, this kind of fidgety is really suffered. ((



Not to discourage you from buying from a third party, you just have to do your homework before buying.  I did mine and picked up my tb bags at a price that would probably have everyone here faint on the floor.


----------



## amel88

Hi.. i'm a new member, but i've been reading threads ever since..
I need help authenticating my marion flap bag please..
Hope someone could help me.. thank's anyway
Item name : marion flap bag
seller id : a seller on instagram.. she said she bought it on a outlet during the sale
Made in China
HSP 037
11-14


----------



## amel88

This is another picture marion flap bag


----------



## fab2fab

It's real


----------



## amel88

fab2fab said:


> It's real


Thank u


fab2fab said:


> It's real


Thank you your feedback


----------



## rkiz

harlem_cutie said:


> I agree on your second point as well. If you look through this thread from about January of this year you will see several known sellers of counterfeit bags asking oddly specific questions such as font size on the tags.
> 
> Obvious fakes are easy to spot but when you start dealing with the better fakes found in Britten and Fleming bags authentication becomes harder because this is when details matter especially since hardware on authentic bags is no longer engraved. Who can forget we had a professional authenticator approve a fake bag in the last few weeks.
> 
> I think it's smart that we don't address finer details other than to say fake or real.



I hope I didn't break any rules for sharing my authentic tag and comparing it to the one in question. I was trying to be helpful, but I can see how it might fall into that category of giving too many specifics on the "finer details"... Oops


----------



## Louiebarney

harlem_cutie said:


> General - there are about 6 known price tag styles. Don't forget that certain retailers have their own tag styles. Lane Crawford and Harrod's comes to mind.
> 
> I have been seeing a lot of cheap and authentic York totes on eBay and almost all of them have damaged handles and/or peeling trim. I wonder if TB refuses to fix these defects or if sellers just don't know this is an option.


TB would not fix my Thea Round tote. Instead they will be sending me a gift card for the price I paid and I have to send the tote back. I'd say people don't think of contacting TB CS.


----------



## Louiebarney

Louiebarney said:


> TB would not fix my Thea Round tote. Instead they will be sending me a gift card for the price I paid and I have to send the tote back. I'd say people don't think of contacting TB CS.


But I bought it online. Others who have bought from TB stores have had difficulty getting reimbursement for defective items.


----------



## harlem_cutie

rkiz said:


> I hope I didn't break any rules for sharing my authentic tag and comparing it to the one in question. I was trying to be helpful, but I can see how it might fall into that category of giving too many specifics on the "finer details"... Oops


You are fine! Please don't stop sharing. I just wanted to bring another perspective to the discussion.


----------



## shutz

Good evening ladies! I need your help with the authenticity of this bag. TIA


----------



## fab2fab

I think it's real, I have the same one; I looked over the details of yours.


----------



## Cathyslife

Can you help me authenticate this Thea satchel from Tory burch


----------



## Cathyslife

Cathyslife said:


> Can you help me authenticate this Thea satchel from Tory burch


----------



## shutz

fab2fab said:


> I think it's real, I have the same one; I looked over the details of yours.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Cathyslife

shutz said:


> Thank you so much!!


Yours is obviously authentic, does hardware have TB written on it? Like on cross body strap zipper etc besides logo outside and inside?


----------



## Atikah_0711

Halo...
I am new in this forum
I want to ask about this tory burch bag, anyone know what type /name of this torry burch bag?
Has tory burch produce this type?

https://postimg.org/image/7r4g8l1y3/

https://postimg.org/image/jljx6mn9j/

https://postimg.org/image/4wky3uxyv/

https://postimg.org/image/lqp8d0azn/

Thank you so much in advnce


----------



## lettuceshop

I believe it was last fall season, it was called a bucket bag, I'll look and see what else I can find, maybe an official name.


----------



## fab2fab

It has the tassels that the older style of the Thea collection had.


----------



## Atikah_0711

lettuceshop said:


> I believe it was last fall season, it was called a bucket bag, I'll look and see what else I can find, maybe an official name.


That would be great , thank you so much 



fab2fab said:


> It has the tassels that the older style of the Thea collection had.



Yes, i thought it Thea collection to, but still can't find if it in Thea collection or not


----------



## lettuceshop

I found a leather mini bucket bag from the Spring 2015 catalog, it was $495.00. Here is a photo of it.


----------



## shutz

Cathyslife said:


> Yours is obviously authentic, does hardware have TB written on it? Like on cross body strap zipper etc besides logo outside and inside?



Thanks! I dont think it has the word tory burch written on the hardware.


----------



## lettuceshop

Atikah_0711 said:


> Halo...
> I am new in this forum
> I want to ask about this tory burch bag, anyone know what type /name of this torry burch bag?
> Has tory burch produce this type?
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/7r4g8l1y3/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/jljx6mn9j/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4wky3uxyv/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/lqp8d0azn/
> 
> Thank you so much in advnce



It's not a Thea


----------



## Atikah_0711

lettuceshop said:


> I found a leather mini bucket bag from the Spring 2015 catalog, it was $495.00. Here is a photo of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516353



It's quite simillar with this bag  , but the bag that i am trying to find out has tassel on it and look like the old version
Will keep searching


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hello! I bought this wallet some time ago from a reputable seller and I was recently told it was not authentic because it does not have a logo lining in it. Could someone please confirm or deny that this wallet is a fake? I hope I've added enough photos....photos in next post. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Suzanne B.




----------



## fab2fab

Not all TB wallets have a logo lining! Whoever made that statement is inaccurate. This looks like a legitimate Marion collection wallet.


----------



## Suzanne B.

fab2fab said:


> Not all TB wallets have a logo lining! Whoever made that statement is inaccurate. This looks like a legitimate Marion collection wallet.


Thank you very much!


----------



## handbagkay

Is this bag authentic? I have the wallet that would match this bag so I really want the the bag itself... however this bag has a different style of feet than other small double zip Robinsons I've seen. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...163578?hash=item3ad1df1e3a:g:xJkAAOSw44BYFQ1r

Thanks for the help


----------



## Atikah_0711

is there any Tory Burch dust bag that looks like this? 




Thank you in advance


----------



## lettuceshop

Atikah_0711 said:


> is there any Tory Burch dust bag that looks like this?
> 
> View attachment 3521916
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


Yes


----------



## Kristine85

Hi could anyone help me authenticate this perry tote? What other shots should I ask to check?
I in the midst of getting "made in" tag n price tag from seller.

Sorry understand my posting is less than 25, but I have been a longtime member since 2009, there was issue with my account and postings was reset. Hope can still get your help in this Tory bag, thanks in advance and greatly appreciated!


----------



## fab2fab

Hi this bag is authentic. What made you suspect it is not?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Kristine85 said:


> Hi could anyone help me authenticate this perry tote? What other shots should I ask to check?
> I in the midst of getting "made in" tag n price tag from seller.
> 
> Sorry understand my posting is less than 25, but I have been a longtime member since 2009, there was issue with my account and postings was reset. Hope can still get your help in this Tory bag, thanks in advance and greatly appreciated!


100% authentic


----------



## Kristine85

Hi harlem_cutie, thanks for helping me out and responding so fast! 

Hi fab2fab, I am not very familiar with Tory Burch brand, and first time getting from this seller.


----------



## Jxnguyen5667

Hi! I'm super new to this forum and needed help. I just recently bought this crossbody on Mercari but am not sure if it's real.


----------



## shutz

Hey ladies! I need help. What do u think of this bag? Authentic or not?


----------



## Louiebarney

Jxnguyen5667 said:


> Hi! I'm super new to this forum and needed help. I just recently bought this crossbody on Mercari but am not sure if it's real.


----------



## Louiebarney

Jxnguyen5667 said:


> Hi! I'm super new to this forum and needed help. I just recently bought this crossbody on Mercari but am not sure if it's real.


I'm not an authenticator, but I do know the Robinson Chain Wallet has 16 card slots. Does this one?


----------



## Kristine85

Hi all, I need your help to verify another perry tote from another seller. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## fab2fab

It's authentic


----------



## shutz

Is this tote authentic?


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Is this tote authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530861
> View attachment 3530862
> View attachment 3530863


I'm 99% sure it is. This was an LE spring release about 2-3 years ago. Can you load a clickable/zoomable pic of the interior? You would want to check for stains as stains on this fabric are hard to get out. Also, is this from ebay, Facebook or Instagram? The holiday season is scamming season so we should be listing as much details as possible regarding where transactions are taking place due to ll of the scams.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Hey ladies! I need help. What do u think of this bag? Authentic or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529564
> View attachment 3529565
> View attachment 3529567


this is authentic.


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> this is authentic.



Thank you @harlem_cutie!


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm 99% sure it is. This was an LE spring release about 2-3 years ago. Can you load a clickable/zoomable pic of the interior? You would want to check for stains as stains on this fabric are hard to get out. Also, is this from ebay, Facebook or Instagram? The holiday season is scamming season so we should be listing as much details as possible regarding where transactions are taking place due to ll of the scams.



Thanks for your reply! This one is from facebook. Im so interested on this but im doubting on the authenticy of the bag bec of the lining. There are some visible stains that the seller posted. And yes! You're right..Its the scamming season once again.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Thanks for your reply! This one is from facebook. Im so interested on this but im doubting on the authenticy of the bag bec of the lining. There are some visible stains that the seller posted. And yes! You're right..Its the scamming season once again.
> 
> View attachment 3531979
> View attachment 3531980
> View attachment 3531981


I had this bag in orange and that is the correct lining. Ended up using it as a beach bag because I couldn't get the stains out. The lining is authentic for when this was produced. Don't confuse this with lining for fakes. This auction from ebay shows how authentic linings from this period should look - http://www.ebay.com/itm/302038649854


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> I had this bag in orange and that is the correct lining. Ended up using it as a beach bag because I couldn't get the stains out. The lining is authentic for when this was produced. Don't confuse this with lining for fakes. This auction from ebay shows how authentic linings from this period should look - http://www.ebay.com/itm/302038649854




Awesome! Thanks so much. You've been very helpful [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much. You've been very helpful [emoji4]


You're welcome. Also I must have had a brain fart because this bag would be at least 5-6 years old not 2 or 3. I don't even know where that came from. This lining was completely phased out around 2011 but the nylon totes hung around a long time in outlets.


----------



## Shasta

This double zip pebbled leather Robinson is from eBay. My concern for authenticity is that there are no feet on the bottom. https://www.ebay.com/itm/262727236118



What are your thoughts?


----------



## Atikah_0711

lettuceshop said:


> Yes


Sorry for the late reply, thank you so much


----------



## Yasmin_0809

halo...
i want to buy this Black Tory Burch Amanda, and the seller give me the picture of the tag inside the bag like this picture below...
	

		
			
		

		
	





are there any tory burch tag that look like this? or is this bag a fake one?

thank you so much in advance


----------



## harlem_cutie

Shasta said:


> This double zip pebbled leather Robinson is from eBay. My concern for authenticity is that there are no feet on the bottom. https://www.ebay.com/itm/262727236118
> View attachment 3532182
> View attachment 3532184
> 
> What are your thoughts?



No red flags but we do need further investigation. Ask to see the "made in" tag and a close up of the buckles that connect the straps and the inside metal button with the TB engraving. This style is called a "Robinson Pebbled Multi Tote". I'm pretty sure it didn't come with feet but the pebbled leather bags are regularly faked so we should take a closer look.


----------



## Atikah_0711

Hai... I need some help, can anyone give opinion about this Red Tory Burch Amanda Classic Hobo

I want to buy this Red Tory Burch Amanda Hobo


the seller give me the picture of the lining inside the bag, this picture below...



But whwn i search in neiman marcus the lining is in solid color, like this picture below



Is the lining for all Tory Burch Amanda comes in solid color or it can be red color like the bag that i want to buy?

Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

Yasmin_0809 said:


> halo...
> i want to buy this Black Tory Burch Amanda, and the seller give me the picture of the tag inside the bag like this picture below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532837
> View attachment 3532840
> 
> 
> are there any tory burch tag that look like this? or is this bag a fake one?
> 
> thank you so much in advance



please look at my signature for authentication requirements. You need to get your post count up as well as provide better pics. 



Atikah_0711 said:


> Hai... I need some help, can anyone give opinion about this Red Tory Burch Amanda Classic Hobo
> 
> I want to buy this Red Tory Burch Amanda Hobo
> View attachment 3533276
> 
> the seller give me the picture of the lining inside the bag, this picture below...
> View attachment 3533267
> 
> 
> But whwn i search in neiman marcus the lining is in solid color, like this picture below
> View attachment 3533268
> 
> 
> Is the lining for all Tory Burch Amanda comes in solid color or it can be red color like the bag that i want to buy?
> 
> Thank you



please look at my signature for authentication requirements. You need to get your post count up as well as provide better pics.


----------



## Vindy

Hi..
I need help is my bag authentic?
I buy from onlineshop, they say it's authentic.. I took this bag to toryburch store but they can't authenticate this..
Kindly need your help..


----------



## elizabethhoye

Does this look authentic?


----------



## Akatareeves

Hello... i wanna buy this wallet.. it has no box. And i just want to make sure if this authentic or not. Please help mee...


----------



## ellen aly

is this authentic? just purchased
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222339962108?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## acs2009

Can anyone help me figure out if this is authentic? Or what other pictures do I need to ask seller to see? Thanks so much!!


----------



## gabby1987

Hi all.  I am just getting into Tory Burch!  I bought this 2 bags second hand - a large hobo, and a crossbody, but I'm concerned that the zipper pulls are not engraved.  They do have ykk....pics part 1


----------



## gabby1987

pics part 2


----------



## gabby1987

This is the second bag,  Any help would be soo appreciated!  I don't want to make a fool of myself carrying a fake  
ETA: I know it is very hard to see but it is a ykk zipper


----------



## Jaydee16

sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Help authenticate Tory Burch Britten wallet and purse...
> seller: crys_sala
> Item number:152319878028
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152319878028
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

gabby1987 said:


> This is the second bag,  Any help would be soo appreciated!  I don't want to make a fool of myself carrying a fake
> ETA: I know it is very hard to see but it is a ykk zipper



The first bag is authentic. The second bag is not. YKK zippers are not a factor in TB authentication.

For the other requests in this thread - you are being ignored because you do not meet the suggested requirements for authentication. They are in my signature.


----------



## Aileen Del Bosque

Someone please help me authentic in this tori Parts Marion tote on Poshmark? Thanks 


https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-burch-Marion-tote-583b92288f0fc443770e7d93


----------



## andi06

Item name: Small Britten Leather Slouchy Tote
Item number: 31159877
Seller ID: No longer active

Purchased from a seller who is no longer active on Poshmark (Switched to a different selling app due to % taken from sales). Seller had 40+ good feedback though a few questioned authenticity in comments on certain listings. Just need to know if it’s not so I can open a case to get my money back. The nearest TB store if two states away so I need a little help from the experts in authenticating this. Thanks so much!


----------



## dannyangel

Item name: Tory Burch Bags
Item number: Too many

I am new to the Purseforum. Could you please help me to authenticate these tory burch bags. They're all in good condition. Please!
LINK:https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByxMpMUEJ1hcWVhHazBHUGlMUUE


----------



## dannyangel

I have many tory burch purses need be authenticated, I know it will cost a long time, but please help me, thank you so much.


----------



## dannyangel

Anybody could help me? I am really much appreciate for your help.


----------



## harlem_cutie

dannyangel said:


> Item name: Tory Burch Bags
> Item number: Too many
> 
> I am new to the Purseforum. Could you please help me to authenticate these tory burch bags. They're all in good condition. Please!
> LINK:https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByxMpMUEJ1hcWVhHazBHUGlMUUE


why do you need so many purses authenticated (there are 64 folders)? are you a reseller? This is a free service that is provided as a courtesy. Since you have so many maybe a paid authenticator would be better?


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> why do you need so many purses authenticated (there are 64 folders)? are you a reseller? This is a free service that is provided as a courtesy. Since you have so many maybe a paid authenticator would be better?


Thank you for your reply, I can't find a paid authenticator for tory burch, I tried to contact carol diva, but she didn't authenticate tory burch. Could you please help me to authenticate? I know that's too many, I'd like to pay or is there a possible that you could authenticate some of them? Please! Thank you so much.


----------



## harlem_cutie

dannyangel said:


> Thank you for your reply, I can't find a paid authenticator for tory burch, I tried to contact carol diva, but she didn't authenticate tory burch. Could you please help me to authenticate? I know that's too many, I'd like to pay or is there a possible that you could authenticate some of them? Please! Thank you so much.


I know a lot of people use MeMe's Treasures for LV. Maybe try them? You can also ask around in FB groups.

Since this is a free service I wouldn't offer it to a reseller and I don't accept payment so sadly, I cannot help. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## damugatu

dannyangel said:


> I have many tory burch purses need be authenticated, I know it will cost a long time, but please help me, thank you so much.



Just curious where you acquired so many bags? (or where are they from if you haven't actually bought them yet)


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> I know a lot of people use MeMe's Treasures for LV. Maybe try them? You can also ask around in FB groups.
> 
> Since this is a free service I wouldn't offer it to a reseller and I don't accept payment so sadly, I cannot help. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


Could you please help me to authenticate one item? 
Item name: Tory Burch Fleming Medium Bag
Item number: 32149851


----------



## lcmiller1s

Hi there, if anyone could help me I would appreciate it very much as I have a return limit of 2 days. Reasons I'm weary other than its my first purse bought from an online seller is that the hardware is gold when the Nordstrom picture of purse is silver. Also, the Tory Burch emblem inside the purse isn't centered properly. I have never owned a Tory purse so I don't have much knowledge about them nor could I find many pictures of this style online to compare to. Please help and thanks in advance 

Purse: Tory Burch Thea Medium Slouchy in French Gray
Link where I purchased from: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m134742774/
(I'll post pic of site page in case you can't get in to see)

Photobucket: <a href="http://s349.photobucket.com/user/Lcmiller1s/media/IMG_0690_zpsk7icxssx.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q399/Lcmiller1s/IMG_0690_zpsk7icxssx.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0690_zpsk7icxssx.jpg"/></a>

Some of the pictures were too big in size that they wouldn't post on here so I had to create a photobucket account.


----------



## anteaterquaker

Hello I just made this purchase please authenticate thank you

title Tory Burch Perry Tote French Grey
seller  great.deals65

link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322382463431?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## harlem_cutie

dannyangel said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate one item?
> Item name: Tory Burch Fleming Medium Bag
> Item number: 32149851
> View attachment 3571219
> View attachment 3571220
> View attachment 3571221
> View attachment 3571222
> View attachment 3571223
> View attachment 3571224
> View attachment 3571225
> View attachment 3571226


What is the color? Light oak? Can I see a pic of the TB plaque inside and the zipper pull? Chain strap? If there is a tag please post that as well. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## harlem_cutie

lcmiller1s said:


> Hi there, if anyone could help me I would appreciate it very much as I have a return limit of 2 days. Reasons I'm weary other than its my first purse bought from an online seller is that the hardware is gold when the Nordstrom picture of purse is silver. Also, the Tory Burch emblem inside the purse isn't centered properly. I have never owned a Tory purse so I don't have much knowledge about them nor could I find many pictures of this style online to compare to. Please help and thanks in advance [emoji2]
> 
> Purse: Tory Burch Thea Medium Slouchy in French Gray
> Link where I purchased from: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m134742774/
> (I'll post pic of site page in case you can't get in to see)
> 
> Photobucket: <a href="http://s349.photobucket.com/user/Lcmiller1s/media/IMG_0690_zpsk7icxssx.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q399/Lcmiller1s/IMG_0690_zpsk7icxssx.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0690_zpsk7icxssx.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Some of the pictures were too big in size that they wouldn't post on here so I had to create a photobucket account.


I can't access photobucket at work and I hate viewing pics on mobile so I will review tomorrow. 


anteaterquaker said:


> Hello I just made this purchase please authenticate thank you
> 
> title Tory Burch Perry Tote French Grey
> seller  great.deals65
> 
> link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322382463431?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


This looks good but honestly the pics are bad. Please come back and post when you receive. I need to see a clear pic of the TB logo and cutout.

Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## harlem_cutie

lcmiller1s said:


> Hi there, if anyone could help me I would appreciate it very much as I have a return limit of 2 days. Reasons I'm weary other than its my first purse bought from an online seller is that the hardware is gold when the Nordstrom picture of purse is silver. Also, the Tory Burch emblem inside the purse isn't centered properly. I have never owned a Tory purse so I don't have much knowledge about them nor could I find many pictures of this style online to compare to. Please help and thanks in advance
> 
> Purse: Tory Burch Thea Medium Slouchy in French Gray
> Link where I purchased from: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m134742774/
> (I'll post pic of site page in case you can't get in to see)
> 
> Photobucket: <a href="http://s349.photobucket.com/user/Lcmiller1s/media/IMG_0690_zpsk7icxssx.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q399/Lcmiller1s/IMG_0690_zpsk7icxssx.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0690_zpsk7icxssx.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Some of the pictures were too big in size that they wouldn't post on here so I had to create a photobucket account.



I have reviewed these pics several times and I think you should return for the reasons you mentioned. The lining is also very inconsistent with what the slouchy totes have. I would return asap.


----------



## lcmiller1s

harlem_cutie said:


> I have reviewed these pics several times and I think you should return for the reasons you mentioned. The lining is also very inconsistent with what the slouchy totes have. I would return asap.


Thank you so so very much for your time and expertise.  I will return asap. It so happened that I checked to compare (once again) on Tory Burch site today and they had this exact purse for sale, and only one left! I immediately purchased and was going to see what happened with what you said. I am so happy I purchased and now I know it's the real deal without question.  You saved me disappointment down the road, so again thank you for your quick and helpful response!!!


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> I know a lot of people use MeMe's Treasures for LV. Maybe try them? You can also ask around in FB groups.
> 
> Since this is a free service I wouldn't offer it to a reseller and I don't accept payment so sadly, I cannot help. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


I'm not a reseller, please help me to authenticate this purse, thanks.


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> What is the color? Light oak? Can I see a pic of the TB plaque inside and the zipper pull? Chain strap? If there is a tag please post that as well. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


Yes, it's light oak.


----------



## anteaterquaker

harlem_cutie said:


> I can't access photobucket at work and I hate viewing pics on mobile so I will review tomorrow.
> 
> This looks good but honestly the pics are bad. Please come back and post when you receive. I need to see a clear pic of the TB logo and cutout.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you so much 

I got the bag now 

Here are the pictures


----------



## anteaterquaker

Here are the pictures


----------



## anteaterquaker

More picture


----------



## anteaterquaker

More thanks


----------



## anteaterquaker

Interior lining


----------



## harlem_cutie

lcmiller1s said:


> Thank you so so very much for your time and expertise.  I will return asap. It so happened that I checked to compare (once again) on Tory Burch site today and they had this exact purse for sale, and only one left! I immediately purchased and was going to see what happened with what you said. I am so happy I purchased and now I know it's the real deal without question.  You saved me disappointment down the road, so again thank you for your quick and helpful response!!![emoji2]


I'm so glad you are getting your bag 


dannyangel said:


> Yes, it's light oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573855
> View attachment 3573856
> View attachment 3573857
> View attachment 3573858


So far this looks good. I just want to double-check the stitching since I know Flemings and Marions have great fakes. I will respond in a few hours. 


anteaterquaker said:


> More picture


Authentic and you got an amazing price. Enjoy!


----------



## anteaterquaker

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm so glad you are getting your bag
> 
> So far this looks good. I just want to double-check the stitching since I know Flemings and Marions have great fakes. I will respond in a few hours.
> 
> Authentic and you got an amazing price. Enjoy!


Thank you for your expertise 

This is my first Tory from eBay 
I have a few Tory but all purchased at full price 
This is my first real deal
I will make a post to introduce my TB lovely family 
Thank you


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm so glad you are getting your bag
> 
> So far this looks good. I just want to double-check the stitching since I know Flemings and Marions have great fakes. I will respond in a few hours.
> 
> Authentic and you got an amazing price. Enjoy!


Thank you, I'll be quiet wait.


----------



## harlem_cutie

dannyangel said:


> Thank you, I'll be quiet wait.


Thank you for the reminder. I looked at the pics and sent it to my friend and we both think it's authentic. The color code indicates this style is about a year or two old so your bag is slightly larger than the new Flemings that are out.


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for the reminder. I looked at the pics and sent it to my friend and we both think it's authentic. The color code indicates this style is about a year or two old so your bag is slightly larger than the new Flemings that are out.


Thank you for your expertise, thank you so so much.


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for the reminder. I looked at the pics and sent it to my friend and we both think it's authentic. The color code indicates this style is about a year or two old so your bag is slightly larger than the new Flemings that are out.


I want to know is there a possible that you could authenticate my other items? Because I still can't find a paid authentication service.


----------



## harlem_cutie

dannyangel said:


> I want to know is there a possible that you could authenticate my other items? Because I still can't find a paid authentication service.


64 is a lot. Pick 10 and we'll go from there. I'm not on tPF like I used to be so I only check in 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## shutz

Help! Is this authentic? 
TIA [emoji4]


----------



## fab2fab

shutz said:


> Help! Is this authentic?
> TIA [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3576730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576732
> 
> View attachment 3576733
> 
> View attachment 3576734



This style came out summer of 2015 for Nordstrom anniversary sale and then I saw it at the outlet. I vote for yes, authentic, although I do not remember if the logo inside was a leather piece like so...


----------



## shutz

fab2fab said:


> This style came out summer of 2015 for Nordstrom anniversary sale and then I saw it at the outlet. I vote for yes, authentic, although I do not remember if the logo inside was a leather piece like so...



Yay! Thank u! 

Also, I've been trying to find the name of this bag online but i wasnt successful. Do u by any chance remember the bame of the bag?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'd really appreciate if you could look at these 2 bags for me.  Thanks.

Item Name: Tory Burch Perry Handbag Tote - French Gray / Dark Peony
Item Number:  122293031116
Seller ID:  mexebimmer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122293031116

Item Name: Tory Burch Perry Handbag Tote - French Gray / Irish Purple
Item Number:  122302534104
Seller ID:  mexebimmer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122302534104


----------



## harlem_cutie

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'd really appreciate if you could look at these 2 bags for me.  Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Perry Handbag Tote - French Gray / Dark Peony
> Item Number:  122293031116
> Seller ID:  mexebimmer
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122293031116
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Perry Handbag Tote - French Gray / Irish Purple
> Item Number:  122302534104
> Seller ID:  mexebimmer
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122302534104


Both authentic. Peony is the latest version so if you are in the US it might be worth it to call a store to see if they have it. Retail was $395.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Yay! Thank u!
> 
> Also, I've been trying to find the name of this bag online but i wasnt successful. Do u by any chance remember the bame of the bag?


Check the tag. It was a Nordstrom exclusive like fab2fab said so it might not have a name. The emblem indicates it's either part of the Plaque or Clay line.


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> Check the tag. It was a Nordstrom exclusive like fab2fab said so it might not have a name. The emblem indicates it's either part of the Plaque or Clay line.



Thanks! It got sold. But, I was able to search online and the name that came up was meyer plaque satchel [emoji4]


----------



## fab2fab

harlem_cutie said:


> Check the tag. It was a Nordstrom exclusive like fab2fab said so it might not have a name. The emblem indicates it's either part of the Plaque or Clay line.



Yes, I never paid attention to the name but I found the tote version on EBay item#142199364072, not sure how to attach link. It's called the "plaque" tote. This listing has pics from Nordstrom and yes, the inside logo is on a leather strip instead of the usual metal.


----------



## fab2fab

shutz said:


> Thanks! It got sold. But, I was able to search online and the name that came up was meyer plaque satchel [emoji4]



Yes, Meyer was the other name I saw on eBay. Unfortunately TB stopped putting names on the tags, which I don't like....


----------



## shutz

fab2fab said:


> Yes, Meyer was the other name I saw on eBay. Unfortunately TB stopped putting names on the tags, which I don't like....



I know right, its easier to remember the name rather than the style number.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

harlem_cutie said:


> Both authentic. Peony is the latest version so if you are in the US it might be worth it to call a store to see if they have it. Retail was $395.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## k.martini

There's this bag I want to get there is no official proof it is authentic. The seller got it used from a friend of hers a while ago, so she is unsure of the bag name/type. Both the seller and I are pretty confident it is real, but I don't want to buy it if it is fake. It's a dark brown pebble leather bag and the texture feels right (soft, not rigid). There is a large gold Amanda logo on the front and 3 pouches inside (2 main nylon pouches and a 3rd leather pouch in the center). There is no identifying information inside the bag (no signature fabric, plaques, etc.). Does anyone know the name of this style? I see so many different swingpacks/hobo bags online but NONE so far that have this large of a metal logo on the front, which is why I'm a bit hesitant.

View media item 1729View media item 1728View media item 1727View media item 1726View media item 1725View media item 1724


----------



## shutz

I've been eyeing on this bag for almost a week now. Can someone please help me if this is authentic. 

Thank u! 











View attachment 3579886


----------



## shutz

I've been eyeing on this bag for almost a week now. Can someone please help me if this is authentic. 

Thank u! 


View attachment 3579883


View attachment 3579884


View attachment 3579885


----------



## harlem_cutie

k.martini said:


> There's this bag I want to get there is no official proof it is authentic. The seller got it used from a friend of hers a while ago, so she is unsure of the bag name/type. Both the seller and I are pretty confident it is real, but I don't want to buy it if it is fake. It's a dark brown pebble leather bag and the texture feels right (soft, not rigid). There is a large gold Amanda logo on the front and 3 pouches inside (2 main nylon pouches and a 3rd leather pouch in the center). There is no identifying information inside the bag (no signature fabric, plaques, etc.). Does anyone know the name of this style? I see so many different swingpacks/hobo bags online but NONE so far that have this large of a metal logo on the front, which is why I'm a bit hesitant.
> 
> View media item 1729View media item 1728View media item 1727View media item 1726View media item 1725View media item 1724



fake



shutz said:


> I've been eyeing on this bag for almost a week now. Can someone please help me if this is authentic.
> 
> Thank u!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579884
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579886




Thank u!


View attachment 3579883


View attachment 3579884


View attachment 3579885

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
I'm sorry but I have no experience with the half moon satchel. Please link to the sale. @fab2fab can you help with this?


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579884
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579885


I'm sorry but I have no experience with the half moon satchel. Please link to the sale. @fab2fab can you help with this?[/QUOTE]

 Thanks for the reply! @harlem_cutie!

ill be waiting for fab2fab's reply [emoji4]


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for the reminder. I looked at the pics and sent it to my friend and we both think it's authentic. The color code indicates this style is about a year or two old so your bag is slightly larger than the new Flemings that are out.


Pls help me to authenticate them in your free time,thank you so much.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByxMpMUEJ1hcX1ByNzBpaXVlZWs


----------



## fab2fab

shutz said:


> I'm sorry but I have no experience with the half moon satchel. Please link to the sale. @fab2fab can you help with this?



 Thanks for the reply! @harlem_cutie!

ill be waiting for fab2fab's reply [emoji4][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry but I don't own a half moon satchel and have not seen it in person, so I cannot say for sure.


----------



## shutz

fab2fab said:


> Thanks for the reply! @harlem_cutie!
> 
> ill be waiting for fab2fab's reply [emoji4]



I'm sorry but I don't own a half moon satchel and have not seen it in person, so I cannot say for sure.[/QUOTE]

Aww its ok! Thanks for the reply!! [emoji4]

I asked someone who owns one and had it compare to her halfmoon, she just said there's something off about the bag.


----------



## fab2fab

k.martini said:


> There's this bag I want to get there is no official proof it is authentic. The seller got it used from a friend of hers a while ago, so she is unsure of the bag name/type. Both the seller and I are pretty confident it is real, but I don't want to buy it if it is fake. It's a dark brown pebble leather bag and the texture feels right (soft, not rigid). There is a large gold Amanda logo on the front and 3 pouches inside (2 main nylon pouches and a 3rd leather pouch in the center). There is no identifying information inside the bag (no signature fabric, plaques, etc.). Does anyone know the name of this style? I see so many different swingpacks/hobo bags online but NONE so far that have this large of a metal logo on the front, which is why I'm a bit hesitant.
> 
> View media item 1729View media item 1728View media item 1727View media item 1726View media item 1725View media item 1724



Oh wow, I had to switch to web view to see these attachments. Omg, I agree, this is so fake. The zippers look like ones you buy at a fabric store. It's trying to mimic the reva clutch logo, not the amanda.


----------



## cl34

Hi, can everyone, can you help me authenticate this bag on ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...938900?hash=item282970a0d4:g:lYsAAOSwa~BYWgUd

Thx a lot


----------



## GaudyGirl

New Tory Burch fan looking for the go ahead on this Harper from the experts. Appreciate it.  http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-450-Tory-...3D132080949653&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## fab2fab

GaudyGirl said:


> New Tory Burch fan looking for the go ahead on this Harper from the experts. Appreciate it.  http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-450-Tory-...3D132080949653&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460



Real


----------



## GaudyGirl

fab2fab said:


> Real


Thank you very much.


----------



## Rainny456

Hi, I bought this Tory Burch bag from online. Can someone help me to check whether it is fake or authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cindyzen9

May i know that my bag authentic or no?

 its a gift so i don't know it's ori or fake . please authentic

help me


----------



## Maryarays

Hello. I am new to this app. Can someone please help me authenticate this tory burch thea round tote bag that i have please.

Thank you so much


----------



## Maryarays

Hello. I am new to this app. Can someone please help me authenticate this tory burch thea round tote bag that i have please.

Thank you so much


----------



## Maryarays

harlem_cutie said:


> fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579884
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579885


I'm sorry but I have no experience with the half moon satchel. Please link to the sale. @fab2fab can you help with this?[/QUOTE]


Hi harlem. I am new to this app. Can you please help me authenticate this tory burch thea round tote bag that i have please.

Thank you so much


----------



## iminlovewithme

Hi everyone
Can someone please kindly authenticate this wallet for me..
Robinson envelope continental wallet in black. I have doubts on the lining and box. Please tell me if you need more photos. 
Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Rainny456 said:


> Hi, I bought this Tory Burch bag from online. Can someone help me to check whether it is fake or authentic? Thanks in advance! [emoji2]


Where did you purchase? Please link to the site. 


cindyzen9 said:


> May i know that my bag authentic or no?
> 
> its a gift so i don't know it's ori or fake . please authentic
> 
> help me


Tell what the code says on the "made in" tag. Please take a pic of the front of thd bag in bright or natural light.


Maryarays said:


> Hello. I am new to this app. Can someone please help me authenticate this tory burch thea round tote bag that i have please.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 3597251
> View attachment 3597252
> View attachment 3597253
> View attachment 3597254
> View attachment 3597255
> View attachment 3597256
> View attachment 3597257
> View attachment 3597258
> View attachment 3597259


Where are you purchasing this? Please link to site.


iminlovewithme said:


> Hi everyone
> Can someone please kindly authenticate this wallet for me..
> Robinson envelope continental wallet in black. I have doubts on the lining and box. Please tell me if you need more photos.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3597843
> View attachment 3597842
> View attachment 3597839
> View attachment 3597840


This looks fake. Hardware seems off.


----------



## harlem_cutie

dannyangel said:


> Pls help me to authenticate them in your free time,thank you so much.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByxMpMUEJ1hcX1ByNzBpaXVlZWs


Should be done with all in the next day or so. Are these bags in your possession?


----------



## Charlotteclem

Luna said:


> if you click on the pics of both of these auctions (the pics that show the lining) you see it's like a black/grey washed linen-y material... so i'm assuming whoever said it was brown made a typo.
> 
> These both look OK to me.


Seems ok


----------



## Maryarays

Hi harlem it from poshmark.


----------



## purple note

Hello, everyone

I just got these pairs of Tory Burch shoes as my birthday presents, but somehow I feel these shoes are different from the Tory Burch shoes I have. They seem so fake but I can't tell the exact reason. But, my doubt strongly lies on the boxes. They are made of white carton as the main material and then covered with paper of Tory Burch signature motif. Besides, the Gigi Pumps are equipped with dust bags with gold medallion at the end of the strap.

Please can someone kindly authenticate these for me? Thank you in advance!

NAME : GIGI PUMPS










Since I cannot upload more than 10 files, I'll upload the pictures of the second shoes in the next post. Thank you


----------



## purple note

Regarding to the previous post, this is the shoes I believe is fake. Besides of the box, here is no shoe name included, the medallion logo at the toe seems very off, and the bristle feels very coarse.

Please someone kindly authenticate these for me. Thank you!


----------



## Rainny456

harlem_cutie said:


> Where did you purchase? Please link to the site.
> 
> Tell what the code says on the "made in" tag. Please take a pic of the front of thd bag in bright or natural light.
> 
> Where are you purchasing this? Please link to site.
> 
> This looks fake. Hardware seems off.





harlem_cutie said:


> Where did you purchase? Please link to the site.
> 
> Tell what the code says on the "made in" tag. Please take a pic of the front of thd bag in bright or natural light.
> 
> Where are you purchasing this? Please link to site.
> 
> This looks fake. Hardware seems off.





Rainny456 said:


> Hi, I bought this Tory Burch bag from online. Can someone help me to check whether it is fake or authentic? Thanks in advance!


Hi Harlem, I bought that Tory Burch bag from carousell website which is from Singapore.  I cannot get the link because the seller has already deleted the post.


----------



## cyn7602

Nevermind!


----------



## Sarafina83

Hello, I'm new here. Please authenticate this classic discontinued Tory Burch Amanda Hobo.  I got it at the Goodwill and it did not come with the strap.  Something that stands out to me is the zipper pull detail inside and the inner lining as well (no logo).  Is this how the newer designs were made?

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maryarays said:


> Hi harlem it from poshmark.



this is authentic. Enjoy


----------



## harlem_cutie

Rainny456 said:


> Hi Harlem, I bought that Tory Burch bag from carousell website which is from Singapore.  I cannot get the link because the seller has already deleted the post.


come back and post when you have the bag. It looks good so far but need to see the top flap opened up so we can see the quality of the emblem.


----------



## harlem_cutie

purple note said:


> Hello, everyone
> 
> I just got these pairs of Tory Burch shoes as my birthday presents, but somehow I feel these shoes are different from the Tory Burch shoes I have. They seem so fake but I can't tell the exact reason. But, my doubt strongly lies on the boxes. They are made of white carton as the main material and then covered with paper of Tory Burch signature motif. Besides, the Gigi Pumps are equipped with dust bags with gold medallion at the end of the strap.
> 
> Please can someone kindly authenticate these for me? Thank you in advance!
> 
> NAME : GIGI PUMPS
> View attachment 3599943
> View attachment 3599944
> View attachment 3599945
> View attachment 3599946
> View attachment 3599947
> View attachment 3599948
> View attachment 3599949
> View attachment 3599950
> 
> 
> Since I cannot upload more than 10 files, I'll upload the pictures of the second shoes in the next post. Thank you



your instincts are correct as they are both fake. the profile of both shoes are off.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Peeps, *please, please participate in the forum*. Authentications are reserved for members with at least 20 posts. Thank you all so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sarafina83 said:


> View attachment 3600511
> 
> View attachment 3600511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new here. Please authenticate this classic discontinued Tory Burch Amanda Hobo.  I got it at the Goodwill and it did not come with the strap.  Something that stands out to me is the zipper pull detail inside and the inner lining as well (no logo).  Is this how the newer designs were made?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600503
> View attachment 3600504
> View attachment 3600505
> View attachment 3600503


show me the "made in" tag on the inside please. Thanks!


----------



## Sarafina83

harlem_cutie said:


> show me the "made in" tag on the inside please. Thanks!



The "Made in" tag was removed.  And it was a light pink'ish stretchy tag. I have two other TB purses that I purchased at Nordstrom in 2014-15 and I can't even find their "Made In" tags.  

I'm trying to attach another photo to show your lining, because it's a plain solid canvas. And the zipper is not like my other two TB purses that I bought at Nordstrom.


----------



## Sarafina83

harlem_cutie said:


> this is authentic. Enjoy



If this was meant for me, thank you for response! I want to try and send you one photo that wouldn't attach (the lining and inner pocket zipper).


----------



## Maryarays

Im sorry im confused on how to check if you responded to my post after my reply


----------



## Maryarays

harlem_cutie said:


> this is authentic. Enjoy


Oh is this for me? Lol thank you so much! But i was worried about the logo lining in the interior. Is it still authentic eventho its not straight?


Sarafina83 said:


> If this was meant for me, thank you for response! I want to try and send you one photo that wouldn't attach (the lining and inner pocket zipper).





harlem_cutie said:


> come back and post when you have the bag. It looks good so far but need to see the top flap opened up so we can see the quality of the emblem.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maryarays said:


> Im sorry im confused on how to check if you responded to my post after my reply


It was for you. Your bag is an older style and based on the tag an outlet bag so any inconsistencies are ok.


----------



## Maryarays

harlem_cutie said:


> It was for you. Your bag is an older style and based on the tag an outlet bag so any inconsistencies are ok.


I see thank u so much harlem! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sarafina83 said:


> The "Made in" tag was removed.  And it was a light pink'ish stretchy tag. I have two other TB purses that I purchased at Nordstrom in 2014-15 and I can't even find their "Made In" tags.
> 
> I'm trying to attach another photo to show your lining, because it's a plain solid canvas. And the zipper is not like my other two TB purses that I bought at Nordstrom.


Maybe it was orange and not pink? Attach a pic of the lining when you can.


----------



## Rainny456

harlem_cutie said:


> come back and post when you have the bag. It looks good so far but need to see the top flap opened up so we can see the quality of the emblem.



Hi Harlem, here're the additional photos of the bag.


----------



## Maryarays

Maryarays said:


> I see thank u so much harlem! I really appreciate it!!!


Hi harlem. I have another bag again. Can u please authenticate it? Thank u so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Rainny456 said:


> Hi Harlem, here're the additional photos of the bag.


authentic. I just bought the identical bag. The only difference is in the dust bags. You have an older style/outlet one. Enjoy!


----------



## Maryarays

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. I just bought the identical bag. The only difference is in the dust bags. You have an older style/outlet one. Enjoy!


Im so happy. Thank u very much!!


----------



## Rainny456

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. I just bought the identical bag. The only difference is in the dust bags. You have an older style/outlet one. Enjoy!


Thank you so much, Harlem!


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> Should be done with all in the next day or so. Are these bags in your possession?


Hi, could you please authenticate the receipt? I have a gift receipt for my tory burch bag, 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByxMpMUEJ1hcLXZybUhHUm44d2c


----------



## harlem_cutie

dannyangel said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate the receipt? I have a gift receipt for my tory burch bag,
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByxMpMUEJ1hcLXZybUhHUm44d2c


authentic. In case I forgot to mention, the other 10 bags are authentic too.


----------



## iminlovewithme

> This looks fake. Hardware seems off.


Thank you harlem_cutie for your reply. Here's additional photo for the hardware. Can you kindly elaborate on how the hardware seems off? Is it the color?
Such a shame if it's fake, such a pretty wallet


----------



## shutz

Belated happy valentines day everyone!!!

Would you be able to help me authenticate this britten clutch / bag? 













thanks in advance!


----------



## peawiggs

AUTHENTICATE THIS TORI BIRCH MARION FLAP BAG


----------



## dannyangel

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. In case I forgot to mention, the other 10 bags are authentic too.


Thank you so much!


----------



## fab2fab

shutz said:


> Belated happy valentines day everyone!!!
> 
> Would you be able to help me authenticate this britten clutch / bag?
> 
> View attachment 3607822
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607823
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607824
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607825
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



Authentic


----------



## shutz

fab2fab said:


> Authentic



Whoa!!!! Thank u [emoji8]


----------



## peawiggs

peawiggs said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS TORI BIRCH MARION FLAP BAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608065
> View attachment 3608066
> View attachment 3608067
> View attachment 3608069
> View attachment 3608072
> View attachment 3608073
> View attachment 3608091


----------



## peawiggs

peawiggs said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS TORI BIRCH MARION FLAP BAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608065
> View attachment 3608066
> View attachment 3608067
> View attachment 3608069
> View attachment 3608072
> View attachment 3608073
> View attachment 3608091



May I get some help to authenticated this bag or may I be sent authenticator name to help me..Thanks


----------



## fab2fab

peawiggs said:


> AUTHENTICATE THIS TORI BIRCH MARION FLAP BAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608065
> View attachment 3608066
> View attachment 3608067
> View attachment 3608069
> View attachment 3608072
> View attachment 3608073
> View attachment 3608091



Hello, I was cautious rendering an opinion because there are no close ups of the hardware, but I do believe it is authentic


----------



## peawiggs

fab2fab said:


> Hello, I was cautious rendering an opinion because there are no close ups of the hardware, but I do believe it is authentic



Thanks. The gold zipper pull does have Tory Burch on it.


----------



## fab2fab

peawiggs said:


> Thanks. The gold zipper pull does have Tory Burch on it.



Good


----------



## Ellesabethws

lovecupcakes said:


> Hi! I had a quick question. When I received my Mini Fleming, it had the leather smell. My Quilted Marion Tote never had the smell. Does your Marion have a leather smell?


----------



## Ellesabethws

Hai everyone.. Finally I can found the forum..

I really want to know if my ig seller is offering me an authentic Marion tote bag in Red Agate ( i love the design but when I do double checked from the authentic web like Nordstorm, Sixth Av I doubted by the rubber lining colour is black ) thank you so much for your comment and help!!!


----------



## Ellesabethws

Here is 3 more pict


----------



## Maryarays

Hi harlem! Can u please authenticate these  shoes. Thank u!!


----------



## shutz

Maryarays said:


> Hi harlem! Can u please authenticate these  shoes. Thank u!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612113
> View attachment 3612114
> View attachment 3612115
> View attachment 3612116



In my opinion, These are authentic


----------



## Maryarays

shutz said:


> In my opinion, These are authentic


Thank you so much!  may i know why ? So i have an idea in the future. Thanks


----------



## shutz

Maryarays said:


> Thank you so much!  may i know why ? So i have an idea in the future. Thanks



I dont see any red flags. If you have the shoes with you, you can check to see if the size and the made in is printed on the inside, on both the pinky toe area. Also, make sure that the buckle is not glued straight on the shoe. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maryarays

How the buckle is gonna be stick to the shoe then? Is it supposed to be sewed? Or screwed?


----------



## hollaholla

Hi all! I was looking to buy a Fleming shoulder bag in the colour bedrock. It retails for about SGD800 in Singapore and I tried to look for a better deal. Initially I was tempted to buy through this vendor: http://carousell.com/p/83013200 However the deal seemed too good to be true. Just SGD305 which is about USD210 or EUR200. The photos probably do not belong to the vendor but could you just look at the price points and let me know if it could possibly be real at all? She has many other listings for Tory Burch merchandise. Thanks in advance for the reply!

On the side note, I have already purchased the bag from TB Europe website. It was on 50% off! €252.50 and another USD36 for a third party to ship it over to Singapore. Yay!


----------



## fibs89

Hello! Is it authentic?


----------



## fab2fab

fibs89 said:


> Hello! Is it authentic?
> View attachment 3615549
> View attachment 3615550
> View attachment 3615551
> View attachment 3615552
> View attachment 3615554



Yes


----------



## nanads

Hi, I saw this tory burch perry tote from an instagram seller. Named @littleblessingcollection. May someone help me authenticate this? [emoji4] i'm new here and new to tory burch bags, and need to be sure of it because i'm gonna give it to my mom as birthday present [emoji173]️
Thanks in advanced..


----------



## shutz

Is this an authentic ella tote? 
	

		
			
		

		
	








I have a feeling that it not.. please confirm. Thank u!


----------



## shressa

I need help from the Purse Experts! I purchased Tory Burch Magenta Crossbody Amanda Shoulder bag on  ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...qPqLPm07Kc2AojjdOgi7Y%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

When it arrived, I was convinced it was a fake as it had a strong plastic smell. When I emailed the seller, she wrote that it's authentic and she had bought at Tory Burch store in Austin at the domain. She had it for about 3 years  and she wiped it with leather lotion before she mailed. It does not have made in china tag. and it's hardware looks too flashy. Also, I noticed it's inside fabric is in maroon color like the bag's color. I did some research and noticed other similar bags have beige fabric inside.


----------



## harlem_cutie

nanads said:


> Hi, I saw this tory burch perry tote from an instagram seller. Named @littleblessingcollection. May someone help me authenticate this? [emoji4] i'm new here and new to tory burch bags, and need to be sure of it because i'm gonna give it to my mom as birthday present [emoji173]️
> Thanks in advanced.
> 
> View attachment 3627060



This is authentic.



shutz said:


> Is this an authentic ella tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627702
> 
> View attachment 3627703
> View attachment 3627704
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that it not.. please confirm. Thank u!


What does the "made in" tag look like? If this is authentic it is likely a first season Ella.


----------



## ASingh

Hi please authenticate, 
This is a bag I want to buy from Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Tory-Burch-R...1489791292&sr=8-1&keywords=tory+burch+satchel

It has no reviews and when I asked for the color of the interior of the bag the seller replied saying that their items are 100% authentic and they couldn't tell me the inside color because the bag is at the amazon fulfillment center. I am skeptical, please help!


----------



## ASingh

I am not a pro authenticator but it doesn't look real to me. The magnet closure looks cheap. I am unsure though


----------



## ASingh

I am not a pro authenticator but part of the stitching looks off.


----------



## ASingh

These look fake, the logo is a bit higher than usual. As far as I know the logo medallion should be perfectly center not hanging over the opening of the shoe


----------



## ASingh

Does not look real to me, the shape of the bag is rather odd.


----------



## ASingh

k.martini said:


> There's this bag I want to get there is no official proof it is authentic. The seller got it used from a friend of hers a while ago, so she is unsure of the bag name/type. Both the seller and I are pretty confident it is real, but I don't want to buy it if it is fake. It's a dark brown pebble leather bag and the texture feels right (soft, not rigid). There is a large gold Amanda logo on the front and 3 pouches inside (2 main nylon pouches and a 3rd leather pouch in the center). There is no identifying information inside the bag (no signature fabric, plaques, etc.). Does anyone know the name of this style? I see so many different swingpacks/hobo bags online but NONE so far that have this large of a metal logo on the front, which is why I'm a bit hesitant.
> 
> View media item 1729View media item 1728View media item 1727View media item 1726View media item 1725View media item 1724


This appears fake to me


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> This is authentic.
> 
> 
> What does the "made in" tag look like? If this is authentic it is likely a first season Ella.



I wasnt able to ask for a pic of the tag. Thank u!!


----------



## happykid

Hi, want to ask about tory burch. 
I notice lately they change their logo inside their bag with word "tory burch" instead of their logo.
Is it right? and how come their tag is only "made in china", different with Longchamp tag.


----------



## alex6375

Hi. Can someone verify this handbag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/152480878129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT . My doubt is about the lining. I always see plain canvas lining...Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ASingh said:


> Hi please authenticate,
> This is a bag I want to buy from Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/Tory-Burch-R...1489791292&sr=8-1&keywords=tory+burch+satchel
> 
> It has no reviews and when I asked for the color of the interior of the bag the seller replied saying that their items are 100% authentic and they couldn't tell me the inside color because the bag is at the amazon fulfillment center. I am skeptical, please help!



this is 100% fake


----------



## Esilva18

https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-camellia-pink-card-case-wallet-58bae64299086a5083007262

Please authenticate this. Seller states that the item is new with tags, and purchased at a TB store in Vegas.


----------



## kimot

Hi, I have this tory burch ella tote given to me but it is too big for me and I am planning to sell it. But before selling it, I want to make sure if it is authentic. Here are the pictures. TIA


----------



## hollaholla

hollaholla said:


> Hi all! I was looking to buy a Fleming shoulder bag in the colour bedrock. It retails for about SGD800 in Singapore and I tried to look for a better deal. Initially I was tempted to buy through this vendor: http://carousell.com/p/83013200 However the deal seemed too good to be true. Just SGD305 which is about USD210 or EUR200. The photos probably do not belong to the vendor but could you just look at the price points and let me know if it could possibly be real at all? She has many other listings for Tory Burch merchandise. Thanks in advance for the reply!
> 
> On the side note, I have already purchased the bag from TB Europe website. It was on 50% off! €252.50 and another USD36 for a third party to ship it over to Singapore. Yay!



Bump!


----------



## shutz

Help! Is this authentic??

Look at this on eBay

NWT Tory Burch Thea Mini Leather Crossbody Handbag Purse Light Pink

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262723321845


----------



## harlem_cutie

hollaholla said:


> Bump!



your link on carousel is dead, please update. Authentications are reserved for active members with 25 or more posts so please post some more anywhere on tpf .



shutz said:


> Help! Is this authentic??
> 
> Look at this on eBay
> 
> NWT Tory Burch Thea Mini Leather Crossbody Handbag Purse Light Pink
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262723321845



all their bags are 100% authentic


----------



## Chloe2011

Is there any chance this is authentic? I found it at goodwill today. Thanks!!!!


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> your link on carousel is dead, please update. Authentications are reserved for active members with 25 or more posts so please post some more anywhere on tpf .
> 
> 
> 
> all their bags are 100% authentic



Thank u!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Chloe2011 said:


> Is there any chance this is authentic? I found it at goodwill today. Thanks!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3656431
> View attachment 3656433
> View attachment 3656434
> View attachment 3656436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656429



This looks authentic to me. Looks like a first season too. Enjoy!


----------



## Chloe2011

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks authentic to me. Looks like a first season too. Enjoy!


Thank you so much! I found it behind the backpack area with a tag attached for $3.53.  I bet someone who worked there did that for a friend to pick up. Crazy!!! So excited!


----------



## cc_1028

Could you please kindly help to authenticate this Tory burch sandals? Thank you!
I hope the pictures are clear enough to see.


----------



## chanel1629

Hello ladies,

Please help me authenticate this reva clutch that I purchased from a private seller

Thank you so much for all the help


----------



## Allyrene

Hi is this bag authentic? Thank you


----------



## shutz

cc_1028 said:


> View attachment 3659387
> View attachment 3659388
> View attachment 3659389
> View attachment 3659390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please kindly help to authenticate this Tory burch sandals? Thank you!
> I hope the pictures are clear enough to see.



They look authentic


----------



## Allyrene

Please let me know if these pictures are ok thank you so much


----------



## B.free.22

I just bought this TB bag and I'm wondering if it's actually authentic. There's no branding on the zipper pull. Please help! Thanks


----------



## B.free.22

B.free.22 said:


> View attachment 3665788
> View attachment 3665789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this TB bag and I'm wondering if it's actually authentic. There's no branding on the zipper pull. Please help! Thanks


----------



## B.free.22

No logo on zipper


----------



## harlem_cutie

chanel1629 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this reva clutch that I purchased from a private seller
> 
> Thank you so much for all the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662537
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662538
> View attachment 3662539
> View attachment 3662540


Can you tell me what the "made in" tag looks like? Should be inside along the side.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Allyrene said:


> View attachment 3662736
> View attachment 3662737
> View attachment 3662738
> View attachment 3662739
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is this bag authentic? Thank you


Authentic. Enjoy


----------



## Allyrene

Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## harlem_cutie

B.free.22 said:


> No logo on zipper


Please post pics of the tag. Also, where did you purchase? Please post the link if bought online. Finally, please get your post count up to 20 since you are a new poster. Authentications are reserved for active tPF members. Thank you


----------



## SMR15

Hi ladies, I bought this Tory Burch Marion Quilted Slouchy Chain Shoulder Bag from personal shopper. Please help me to authenticate this bag.. Thankyou for your kindness.. I'm waiting for your reply.. 







View attachment 3669176


----------



## cc_1028

shutz said:


> They look authentic



Thank you. I was searching online for Tory Burch Thora sandals, I noticed it has three different patterns of the sole. Does Tory Burch make the bottom of the shoes different based on color, year, or where is it made? I attached the pictures of these soles, are they all authentic soles?


----------



## SMR15

And here the next details..
	

		
			
		

		
	








Please help me authenticate this.. I'm waiting for your reply. Thankyou so much..


----------



## chanel1629

harlem_cutie said:


> Can you tell me what the "made in" tag looks like? Should be inside along the side.







Here it is.  Thank you for replying. I appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

SMR15 said:


> Hi ladies, I bought this Tory Burch Marion Quilted Slouchy Chain Shoulder Bag from personal shopper. Please help me to authenticate this bag.. Thankyou for your kindness.. I'm waiting for your reply..
> View attachment 3669163
> View attachment 3669164
> View attachment 3669166
> View attachment 3669167
> View attachment 3669160
> View attachment 3669161
> View attachment 3669162
> View attachment 3669176



I have the exact same bag. This is authentic.                                 



cc_1028 said:


> View attachment 3669169
> View attachment 3669170
> View attachment 3669171
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was searching online for Tory Burch Thora sandals, I noticed it has three different patterns of the sole. Does Tory Burch make the bottom of the shoes different based on color, year, or where is it made? I attached the pictures of these soles, are they all authentic soles?



I can't comment on authenticity as Thora sandals are among one of the most faked styles of TB shoes and I can only tell if they are fake if they are a bad fake. The lumpiness of the soles concerns me as it means the thong part of the sandal has not been stitched flat. The soles will differ depending on retailer and season.




chanel1629 said:


> View attachment 3669274
> 
> 
> Here it is.  Thank you for replying. I appreciate it [emoji4]



authentic.


----------



## chanel1629

Thank you so much harlem_cutie[emoji4]


----------



## SMR15

harlem_cutie said:


> I have the exact same bag. This is authentic.



Ah really???
Well, honestly I'm not sure my bag is authentic.. Because this is my first TB bag, and I can't find the differences with the fake one..

Thanks so much for your kindness, Harlem_Cutie[emoji173]️


----------



## harlem_cutie

SMR15 said:


> Ah really???
> Well, honestly I'm not sure my bag is authentic.. Because this is my first TB bag, and I can't find the differences with the fake one..
> 
> Thanks so much for your kindness, Harlem_Cutie[emoji173]️


Sort of way to tell - look at the alignment of the stitching on the side seams and the wrapping on the handles. Also, the puffiness of the quilting is right. I actually own the color Red Agate in this style so I pulled it out to check and all details match. I bought mine almost two years ago from the TB website for $275. Light Oak and Black are the colors that are most often faked.


----------



## SMR15

harlem_cutie said:


> Sort of way to tell - look at the alignment of the stitching on the side seams and the wrapping on the handles. Also, the puffiness of the quilting is right. I actually own the color Red Agate in this style so I pulled it out to check and all details match. I bought mine almost two years ago from the TB website for $275. Light Oak and Black are the colors that are most often faked.



Allrite, you're a master![emoji7]
It helps me so much.. Thanks for your time Harlem_Cutie, GBU..


----------



## senocs

Dear ladies, I'm trying to buy the Fleming convertible bag for my wife, but I was worried that this bag might be fake. Here is the link to the original listing/sale:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162437368191
Could you please help me authenticate this ? I would be so grateful, her birthday is the 30th of Apr!
thanks so much. attached around 30+ pictures


----------



## senocs

Continued, more pics :


----------



## senocs

Rest of the pics :


----------



## senocs

senocs said:


> Dear ladies, I'm trying to buy the Fleming convertible bag for my wife, but I was worried that this bag might be fake. Here is the link to the original listing/sale:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162437368191
> Could you please help me authenticate this ? I would be so grateful, her birthday is the 30th of Apr!
> thanks so much. attached around 30+ pictures



By the way, my main concern is the raised ribbing around the left, bottom and right of the flap, it's not 'raised' or thick/bulging enough when I compare with the TB.com pictures. Also, the tory burch logo on the top-centre of the flap, again I feel it's not 'raised' enough, not enough edges, or too 'rounded'


----------



## harlem_cutie

senocs said:


> By the way, my main concern is the raised ribbing around the left, bottom and right of the flap, it's not 'raised' or thick/bulging enough when I compare with the TB.com pictures. Also, the tory burch logo on the top-centre of the flap, again I feel it's not 'raised' enough, not enough edges, or too 'rounded'



I think your instincts are correct. The embossing isn't deep enough on the main emblem, the serifs are WRONG and there are a few other details that don't look good to me. Basically, I think it's a good fake but still a fake. The seller is using stock pics for all of their pics which raises even more red flags. I would try to return if you can. Good luck!


----------



## senocs

harlem_cutie said:


> I think your instincts are correct. The embossing isn't deep enough on the main emblem, the serifs are WRONG and there are a few other details that don't look good to me. Basically, I think it's a good fake but still a fake. The seller is using stock pics for all of their pics which raises even more red flags. I would try to return if you can. Good luck!



Hi harlem cutie, thanks.
I checked out 3 Tory Burch stores today and checked every piece of Fleming small convertible bag that I could. It seems that the embossing is sometimes 'deep' and sometimes 'shallow'. Particularly the older (in terms of production dates), older display pieces had deep embossing and then the newer pieces (meant for sale) had shallow embossing. I took some pictures where the embossing was 'shallow' - see below. It therefore seems that my own 'theory' on the depth of the embossing of the main emblem may be incorrect.

However, having said that, may i ask specifically which Serifs on the bag are wrong, and which other details do you have a concern about ? Would you mind sharing with me ?

Since my main theory about the depth of embossing may now not be correct, I'd like to understand the other concerns that there may be on this bag so that I can make an overall assessment and decide what to do on this bag - thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

senocs said:


> Hi harlem cutie, thanks.
> I checked out 3 Tory Burch stores today and checked every piece of Fleming small convertible bag that I could. It seems that the embossing is sometimes 'deep' and sometimes 'shallow'. Particularly the older (in terms of production dates), older display pieces had deep embossing and then the newer pieces (meant for sale) had shallow embossing. I took some pictures where the embossing was 'shallow' - see below. It therefore seems that my own 'theory' on the depth of the embossing of the main emblem may be incorrect.
> 
> However, having said that, may i ask specifically which Serifs on the bag are wrong, and which other details do you have a concern about ? Would you mind sharing with me ?
> 
> Since my main theory about the depth of embossing may now not be correct, I'd like to understand the other concerns that there may be on this bag so that I can make an overall assessment and decide what to do on this bag - thanks
> 
> View attachment 3679181
> 
> View attachment 3679185
> 
> View attachment 3679186
> 
> View attachment 3679183
> 
> View attachment 3679187
> 
> View attachment 3679189
> 
> View attachment 3679184
> 
> View attachment 3679190
> 
> View attachment 3679192
> 
> View attachment 3679193


Even with the shallow embossing the serifs are clearly defined on authentic versions. Look for all of the points on the "T" emblem. There should also be a clearly defined space in the middle of the "T". Fleming bags are harder to authenticate because the fakes are really good. Date code on the "made in china" tag is also likely incorrect for this color code as this was a Fall color. I'm not 100% sure on this point because the code format may have changed. I would return and call a TB outlet to see if they have this style. Outlets ship anywhere in the US. Good luck!


----------



## senocs

harlem_cutie said:


> Even with the shallow embossing the serifs are clearly defined on authentic versions. Look for all of the points on the "T" emblem. There should also be a clearly defined space in the middle of the "T". Fleming bags are harder to authenticate because the fakes are really good. Date code on the "made in china" tag is also likely incorrect for this color code as this was a Fall color. I'm not 100% sure on this point because the code format may have changed. I would return and call a TB outlet to see if they have this style. Outlets ship anywhere in the US. Good luck!



Thanks so much Harlem!


----------



## senocs

Please help me with this Moore sandal, also for my wife ! Is this authentic ? Thanks 

Link :
https://www.ebay.com/itm/172576809600


----------



## harlem_cutie

senocs said:


> Please help me with this Moore sandal, also for my wife ! Is this authentic ? Thanks
> 
> Link :
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172576809600
> 
> View attachment 3679826
> 
> View attachment 3679827
> 
> View attachment 3679830
> 
> View attachment 3679831
> 
> View attachment 3679832
> 
> View attachment 3679833
> 
> View attachment 3679835
> 
> View attachment 3679836


Authentic!!! And also really comfy. I hope your wife enjoys them


----------



## senocs

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic!!! And also really comfy. I hope your wife enjoys them



Thanks so much Harlem


----------



## Gazella

Hi, i just bought flemming convertible small size. Can someone authenticate this for me? Because this is my first tory burch and i dont understand about it.. 

Thank you so much..


----------



## Gazella

Another picture


----------



## harlem_cutie

Gazella said:


> Another picture


Please link to the seller. Thanks!


----------



## shutz

This is posted in one of the groups in facebook. I just wanna know if this is authentic. Thank u


----------



## Gazella

harlem_cutie said:


> Please link to the seller. Thanks!



 TORY BURCH FLEMING CONVERTIBLE SHOULDER BAG SMALL SIZE - houseofsalee | Tokopedia 
https://www.tokopedia.com/houseofsalee/tory-burch-fleming-convertible-shoulder-bag-small-size


Here's the link.. thank you for helping


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> This is posted in one of the groups in facebook. I just wanna know if this is authentic. Thank u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680026


need pics of the inside. I'm not familiar with this style of wallet.


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> need pics of the inside. I'm not familiar with this style of wallet.



Same here.. i just dont know if its just the old style


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Same here.. i just dont know if its just the old style
> 
> View attachment 3680255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680256


I'm still stumped. I don't ever recall seeing this type of wallet. If this is an older style it would be pre-2008. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm still stumped. I don't ever recall seeing this type of wallet. If this is an older style it would be pre-2008. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.



No worries!! Thank u.. you've always been very helpful. 


My instinct tells me its fake.. i just wanted some confirmation [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Thanks again! [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> No worries!! Thank u.. you've always been very helpful.
> 
> 
> My instinct tells me its fake.. i just wanted some confirmation [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Thanks again! [emoji4]




I think it's supposed to be this but the zipper pull and scales are wrong. I'm leaning towards fake too but can't say that with 100% certainty.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tory-Bu...Wallet-Small-Accessories/prod137520085/p.prod


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> I think it's supposed to be this but the zipper pull and scales are wrong. I'm leaning towards fake too but can't say that with 100% certainty.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Tory-Bu...Wallet-Small-Accessories/prod137520085/p.prod



I was comparing it with that too.


But also saw this on
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks a lot! [emoji4]


----------



## damugatu

senocs said:


> Please help me with this Moore sandal, also for my wife ! Is this authentic ? Thanks
> 
> Link :
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172576809600
> 
> View attachment 3679826
> 
> View attachment 3679827
> 
> View attachment 3679830
> 
> View attachment 3679831
> 
> View attachment 3679832
> 
> View attachment 3679833
> 
> View attachment 3679835
> 
> View attachment 3679836



This is from the same seller as the Fleming bag?


----------



## senocs

damugatu said:


> This is from the same seller as the Fleming bag?



Different seller


----------



## damugatu

senocs said:


> Different seller



Oh the photos are taken by you?  The environment looks the same.


----------



## senocs

damugatu said:


> Oh the photos are taken by you?  The environment looks the same.



I bought both items, each from 2 different sellers.
I received then and 
I took the pics in my room


----------



## DoctorSwoon

Hi everyone! I'm very new here. I bought a Tory Burch bag from tradesy and I'm worried it's not authentic. Can someone help me out and let me know if I should begin a return because it's not authentic? I asked the seller where she got it and she said she got it on tradesy this January. I've never used tradesy before or attempted getting a secondhand bag so I'm kinda scared. It says CHINA TPO on a label on the inside. Pics here:


----------



## harlem_cutie

Gazella said:


> TORY BURCH FLEMING CONVERTIBLE SHOULDER BAG SMALL SIZE - houseofsalee | Tokopedia
> https://www.tokopedia.com/houseofsalee/tory-burch-fleming-convertible-shoulder-bag-small-size
> 
> 
> Here's the link.. thank you for helping



Still looking at your bag. I'm leaning towards fake because the emblem is off centered but I'm waiting for a second opinion from my friend that used to work at TB.



DoctorSwoon said:


> Hi everyone! I'm very new here. I bought a Tory Burch bag from tradesy and I'm worried it's not authentic. Can someone help me out and let me know if I should begin a return because it's not authentic? I asked the seller where she got it and she said she got it on tradesy this January. I've never used tradesy before or attempted getting a secondhand bag so I'm kinda scared. It says CHINA TPO on a label on the inside. Pics here:



link to seller or sale please. This looks okay to me but I will confirm with you in the tomorrow because the stitched tag is throwing me off. This is an outlet bag.


----------



## DoctorSwoon

harlem_cutie said:


> Still looking at your bag. I'm leaning towards fake because the emblem is off centered but I'm waiting for a second opinion from my friend that used to work at TB.
> 
> 
> 
> link to seller or sale please. This looks okay to me but I will confirm with you in the tomorrow because the stitched tag is throwing me off. This is an outlet bag.


https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-satchel-pink-20159434/

That was the posting I bought it from. I got it for $215 with a tradesy promo. The leather feels a little strange to me. I have another saffiano leather TB bag and I felt them both and this one felt more like plastic. The inside lining is also much rougher than my other one. Also--- I can't find a reputable picture online of this bag with the stitched "Tory Burch" on the inside. Most have the metal logo inside.

How do you know it's an outlet bag? Just out of curiosity! Thank you so much 

Edit: the posting also displays the bag with tags and there were none on the bag. Wonder if that's also fishy... a quick google also resulted in seeing the seller's pics elsewhere but I don't know which came first.


----------



## harlem_cutie

DoctorSwoon said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-satchel-pink-20159434/
> 
> That was the posting I bought it from. I got it for $215 with a tradesy promo. The leather feels a little strange to me. I have another saffiano leather TB bag and I felt them both and this one felt more like plastic. The inside lining is also much rougher than my other one. Also--- I can't find a reputable picture online of this bag with the stitched "Tory Burch" on the inside. Most have the metal logo inside.
> 
> How do you know it's an outlet bag? Just out of curiosity! Thank you so much



thanks! It's authentic. This is patent so TB adds a thin layer of varnish/plastic to prevent the saffiano from peeling. This sealant also gives the bag a weird smell at times.


----------



## DoctorSwoon

harlem_cutie said:


> thanks! It's authentic. This is patent so TB adds a thin layer of varnish/plastic to prevent the saffiano from peeling. This sealant also gives the bag a weird smell at times.



 Good to know it's authentic but it's patent?? The listing has it as genuine leather. I thought I was getting a leather bag  

Thank you so much.


----------



## shutz

DoctorSwoon said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-satchel-pink-20159434/
> 
> That was the posting I bought it from. I got it for $215 with a tradesy promo. The leather feels a little strange to me. I have another saffiano leather TB bag and I felt them both and this one felt more like plastic. The inside lining is also much rougher than my other one. Also--- I can't find a reputable picture online of this bag with the stitched "Tory Burch" on the inside. Most have the metal logo inside.
> 
> How do you know it's an outlet bag? Just out of curiosity! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> The inside tag says TBO (Tory Burch Outlet) [emoji4]


----------



## DoctorSwoon

Aha! Patent saffiano and regular saffiano = both still leather. Patent just has extra plastic on it to protect and look more shiny right? Phew. I clearly know nothing about this stuff. This is only my second non-nylon purse, can you tell?


----------



## harlem_cutie

DoctorSwoon said:


> Good to know it's authentic but it's patent?? The listing has it as genuine leather. I thought I was getting a leather bag
> 
> Thank you so much.



patent is leather, it's just finished differently. This bag was a clearance item at some point last year and I know for a fact there was a ton made so I'm not surprised it's for sale everywhere. The stitched tag version is a made for outlet version that is why there is a TBO label. This outlet version is also why there is no engraved hardware. 

Mother's Day is two weeks away so it's a great time to sell accessories. I normally enforce a minimum post count rule for authentication but I also let this slide during Mother's Day since that is when the scammers come out. Ebay/Poshmark/Tradesy/Instagram is about to get flooded with fakes because Mother's Day is around the corner.


----------



## Aroth439

I have a question about where Tory Burch is made. I own a couple items that were purchased at Nordstrom or at the outlet that say made in China. I recently purchased a York passport continental wallet that says made in Vietnam on the tag. The wallet looks legit but I wasn't aware they were being made in Vietnam too. It made me question the authenticity, should I be worried?


----------



## Linds31289

Can someone check out these bags for me? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...321340?hash=item440073217c:g:5GIAAOSwnHZYaET1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/302297517879?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Linds31289

Linds31289 said:


> Can someone check out these bags for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...321340?hash=item440073217c:g:5GIAAOSwnHZYaET1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/302297517879?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I purchased the second link! I hope I don't regret it. I've only purchased retail so please someone let me know!!!!


----------



## Linds31289

Linds31289 said:


> I purchased the second link! I hope I don't regret it. I've only purchased retail so please someone let me know!!!!


I got it for cheap and am wondering. They sell quite a few items so I'm not sure if it's a pawn shop?


----------



## gingergreen

I got the Fleming Tote in Norwood (green). The tag on the inside says  "made in china 10005608 05-16" -- I know their bags are made in china, but are these clear tags authentic?


----------



## Linds31289

gingergreen said:


> I got the Fleming Tote in Norwood (green). The tag on the inside says  "made in china 10005608 05-16" -- I know their bags are made in china, but are these clear tags authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3684249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684246
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684247


They will not authenticate this for you because you have to have at least 25? posts.. but I am thinking that is real. The clear tag looks fine.


----------



## Cupertino

Hi..
I've read the rules here..and i know i don't have 25 posts yet since i don't really talk much in any other forums too.

I have been eyeing a tory burch robinson two ways crossbody for a long time..and found the preloved one that is very good deal (the seller is from instagram).
And since the counterfeit ones are flooding the market, especially in my country, I'm in a desperate position to know is this authentic one..
I hope you can help me.

Here are the details:
Style no: 11169702
Item name: Tory Burch Robinson Two Ways bag 
Color: Black GHW

The pictures are in the attachment..
If in case you need more pictures to help you authenticate this bag, please do inform me.
Thank you so much in advance..


----------



## Linds31289

They probably won't help you out but without you having the posts but I think that looks okay! Hopefully someone will help you out! 
QUOTE="Cupertino, post: 31301171, member: 591518"]Hi..
I've read the rules here..and i know i don't have 25 posts yet since i don't really talk much in any other forums too.

I have been eyeing a tory burch robinson two ways crossbody for a long time..and found the preloved one that is very good deal (the seller is from instagram).
And since the counterfeit ones are flooding the market, especially in my country, I'm in a desperate position to know is this authentic one..
I hope you can help me.

Here are the details:
Style no: 11169702
Item name: Tory Burch Robinson Two Ways bag
Color: Black GHW

The pictures are in the attachment..
If in case you need more pictures to help you authenticate this bag, please do inform me.
Thank you so much in advance..
View attachment 3684830
View attachment 3684831
View attachment 3684833
View attachment 3684838
View attachment 3684840
View attachment 3684843
View attachment 3684846
View attachment 3684849
View attachment 3684851
View attachment 3684852
View attachment 3684854
View attachment 3684864

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sorry for the delays all. I lost my phone. Replacement will be here tomorrow and then I will resume authenticating. Please take a look at my signature to make sure you have the pics needed for authentication.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Gazella said:


> Another picture



I can't figure this one out. Nothing screams fake to me so based on no other evidence I'm going to go with authentic. 




Aroth439 said:


> I have a question about where Tory Burch is made. I own a couple items that were purchased at Nordstrom or at the outlet that say made in China. I recently purchased a York passport continental wallet that says made in Vietnam on the tag. The wallet looks legit but I wasn't aware they were being made in Vietnam too. It made me question the authenticity, should I be worried?


 Made in Vietnam is fine for the York line and certain shoes as well.



Cupertino said:


> Hi..
> I've read the rules here..and i know i don't have 25 posts yet since i don't really talk much in any other forums too.
> 
> I have been eyeing a tory burch robinson two ways crossbody for a long time..and found the preloved one that is very good deal (the seller is from instagram).
> And since the counterfeit ones are flooding the market, especially in my country, I'm in a desperate position to know is this authentic one..
> I hope you can help me.
> 
> Here are the details:
> Style no: 11169702
> Item name: Tory Burch Robinson Two Ways bag
> Color: Black GHW
> 
> The pictures are in the attachment..
> If in case you need more pictures to help you authenticate this bag, please do inform me.
> Thank you so much in advance..


 fake


----------



## harlem_cutie

Linds31289 said:


> Can someone check out these bags for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...321340?hash=item440073217c:g:5GIAAOSwnHZYaET1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/302297517879?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



second link looks good but come back and post when you receive it. It's harder to authenticate since it doesn't have engraved hardware.


----------



## harlem_cutie

gingergreen said:


> I got the Fleming Tote in Norwood (green). The tag on the inside says  "made in china 10005608 05-16" -- I know their bags are made in china, but are these clear tags authentic?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684247


authentic. The clear tags have been the standard for at least 2 years now.


----------



## Cupertino

harlem_cutie said:


> I can't figure this one out. Nothing screams fake to me so based on no other evidence I'm going to go with authentic.
> 
> 
> Made in Vietnam is fine for the York line and certain shoes as well.
> 
> fake


Aaww..really? It's a fake one? I'm soooo  sad..
Can you help me point out which "thing" that make it fake?
I'm really clueless and need to explain it to seller to get my refund (because i've already bought the bag)..
Please.please..and thank you so much for helping me autheticate it in the first place..


----------



## fab2fab

Cupertino said:


> Hi..
> I've read the rules here..and i know i don't have 25 posts yet since i don't really talk much in any other forums too.
> 
> I have been eyeing a tory burch robinson two ways crossbody for a long time..and found the preloved one that is very good deal (the seller is from instagram).
> And since the counterfeit ones are flooding the market, especially in my country, I'm in a desperate position to know is this authentic one..
> I hope you can help me.
> 
> Here are the details:
> Style no: 11169702
> Item name: Tory Burch Robinson Two Ways bag
> Color: Black GHW
> 
> The pictures are in the attachment..
> If in case you need more pictures to help you authenticate this bag, please do inform me.
> Thank you so much in advance..
> View attachment 3684830
> View attachment 3684831
> View attachment 3684833
> View attachment 3684838
> View attachment 3684840
> View attachment 3684843
> View attachment 3684846
> View attachment 3684849
> View attachment 3684851
> View attachment 3684852
> View attachment 3684854
> View attachment 3684864



I have it in white and this one looks fine to me.


----------



## Cupertino

Hi @harlem_cutie thank you for being soo helpful, just a little update, I've informed my seller about this problem, and she already agreed to refund my money.
It's just that i'm still curious, which point that is very crucial that says this bag is fake. I'm sorry, not trying to be pushy, but if that point is something that you don't want all the scammers to know, then let it be.
I'll just come back here, in case I need your help in authenticating any other TB bag...
Thank you sooo much. GBU

@fab2fab thank you for your kind response, i tried to believe that mine is authentic, since I thought it's very well made, neat and all, but for this time, I think i need to believe in @harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

Cupertino said:


> Aaww..really? It's a fake one? I'm soooo  sad..
> Can you help me point out which "thing" that make it fake?
> I'm really clueless and need to explain it to seller to get my refund (because i've already bought the bag)..
> Please.please..and thank you so much for helping me autheticate it in the first place..



The tags are wrong, also the lining is off. Normally, I would say it was poor QC and ended up in an outlet but this has too many red flags to ignore. The Robinson line has many, many fakes so I'm always extra cautious with them.


----------



## Linds31289

I am auper bummed! I got the bag and LOVE it but something seems off. The guy had good ratings and has a return policy so I thought it'd be real? It doesn't have a clear tag.... is that odd? And should there be engraving? The middle pocket is padded and not attacked. And there was wrapping on one tag but he said it was used? I'm worried he posted a real bag and sent me a fake? Who knows... I'm hoping I'm wrong bc it's gorgeous. He had three of them listed. 


harlem_cutie said:


> second link looks good but come back and post when you receive it. It's harder to authenticate since it doesn't have engraved hardware.


----------



## fab2fab

Linds31289 said:


> I am auper bummed! I got the bag and LOVE it but something seems off. The guy had good ratings and has a return policy so I thought it'd be real? It doesn't have a clear tag.... is that odd? And should there be engraving? The middle pocket is padded and not attacked. And there was wrapping on one tag but he said it was used? I'm worried he posted a real bag and sent me a fake? Who knows... I'm hoping I'm wrong bc it's gorgeous. He had three of them listed.



Hardware is not always engraved, and the padded middle compartment is not attached to the bottom. The piping looks good though, I would say it's ok.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Linds31289 said:


> I am auper bummed! I got the bag and LOVE it but something seems off. The guy had good ratings and has a return policy so I thought it'd be real? It doesn't have a clear tag.... is that odd? And should there be engraving? The middle pocket is padded and not attacked. And there was wrapping on one tag but he said it was used? I'm worried he posted a real bag and sent me a fake? Who knows... I'm hoping I'm wrong bc it's gorgeous. He had three of them listed.


I agree with @fab2fab, this looks fine to me. Yorks are being discontinued, at least the current version, so the seller could have sourced this from anywhere. My best guess would be a customer return to a retail location as that would explain the partial wrapping.


----------



## Linds31289

It's got a couple of very minor cracks where the buckle meets it (doesn't look bad and doesn't look like it'll tear fast) that's how I was able to get him down low. I use my bags for a bit then put them up so I'm not worried about it. Just made me think maybe they discounted it and he grabbed it? You guys know more then me! Lol 


harlem_cutie said:


> I agree with @fab2fab, this looks fine to me. Yorks are being discontinued, at least the current version, so the seller could have sourced this from anywhere. My best guess would be a customer return to a retail location as that would explain the partial wrapping.


----------



## Linds31289

Linds31289 said:


> It's got a couple of very minor cracks where the buckle meets it (doesn't look bad and doesn't look like it'll tear fast) that's how I was able to get him down low. I use my bags for a bit then put them up so I'm not worried about it. Just made me think maybe they discounted it and he grabbed it? You guys know more then me! Lol


Why do some have engraving and some don't? And do Yorks not have clear tags?


----------



## fab2fab

Linds31289 said:


> Why do some have engraving and some don't? And do Yorks not have clear tags?



I can comment on the engraving, and this is a pure speculation on my part and my opinion, not a fact that I know: speaking from 10+ years in cost accounting for consumer manufacturing companies, it would be more expensive to source engraved hardware. So my speculation is that the change is for cost cutting purposes.


----------



## chavezslp

Any tips for trying to figure out if a perry tote is authentic? Will try to post pics later? Thanks


----------



## Cupertino

harlem_cutie said:


> The tags are wrong, also the lining is off. Normally, I would say it was poor QC and ended up in an outlet but this has too many red flags to ignore. The Robinson line has many, many fakes so I'm always extra cautious with them.


Thanks once again for being soooo helpful..i'll pass this information to the seller..


----------



## shin_ra

Please help me with this Alice 65mm Wedge, also for my wife ! Is this authentic ? Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

shin_ra said:


> Please help me with this Alice 65mm Wedge, also for my wife ! Is this authentic ? Thanks


need to see the soles and please link to the seller or sale. Thank you!


----------



## shin_ra

harlem_cutie said:


> need to see the soles and please link to the seller or sale. Thank you!



https://www.instagram.com/gracestuffs/


----------



## harlem_cutie

shin_ra said:


> https://www.instagram.com/gracestuffs/


authentic.


----------



## shin_ra

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic.


tq for clarification


----------



## GaleyCashtrue

sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## GaleyCashtrue

sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Hello everyone! I am new to this site ☺️ i really dont know how this thing works but Im really glad you could help me Authenticate this TORY BURCH BAG. Just bought from a friend. And now Im decluttering some stuffs. Could really use some help so I can put the right prive for this bag. Thank you so much ☺️


----------



## mcpurple_18

Hi! I'm new here and I'm wondering if someone can help me authenticate this tory burch foldover bag. I want to purchase this from an online seller but want to make sure it's authentic as he claims to be. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

GaleyCashtrue said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to this site ☺️ i really dont know how this thing works but Im really glad you could help me Authenticate this TORY BURCH BAG. Just bought from a friend. And now Im decluttering some stuffs. Could really use some help so I can put the right prive for this bag. Thank you so much ☺️


please post a pic of the "made in" tag and a close up of the hardware on the outside buckles.




mcpurple_18 said:


> Hi! I'm new here and I'm wondering if someone can help me authenticate this tory burch foldover bag. I want to purchase this from an online seller but want to make sure it's authentic as he claims to be. Thanks in advance for your help!



link to seller please and provide pics of the hardware and "made in" tag. This looks like a really good fake.


----------



## FiestaKitten

Item Name: Tory Burch Small York Tote
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: Bmota
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m17335348003/

*Hi - I recently purchased this "New/Authentic" tote from Mercari.
I should have waited to make sure it was authentic, and I'll post more pictures once I receive it.
The reason I'm concerned about the authenticity is that the seller is new (no reviews), has several purses listed (MK, Coach, Tory Burch) that are all brand new, and when I've spoken to them they mentioned the word authentic too many times. I got about $70 off MSRP and that is why I went for it :/ I know that if it ends up being a fake Mercari will take the item back and refund me - so that's my only comfort. I know the images are at least real and not stolen off the internet (not that that means much!)

I'd appreciate your feedback! I understand if it's not enough to go off of and I will post more pictures when I receive the item.*


----------



## harlem_cutie

FiestaKitten said:


> Item Name: Tory Burch Small York Tote
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Bmota
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m17335348003/
> 
> *Hi - I recently purchased this "New/Authentic" tote from Mercari.
> I should have waited to make sure it was authentic, and I'll post more pictures once I receive it.
> The reason I'm concerned about the authenticity is that the seller is new (no reviews), has several purses listed (MK, Coach, Tory Burch) that are all brand new, and when I've spoken to them they mentioned the word authentic too many times. I got about $70 off MSRP and that is why I went for it :/ I know that if it ends up being a fake Mercari will take the item back and refund me - so that's my only comfort. I know the images are at least real and not stolen off the internet (not that that means much!)
> 
> I'd appreciate your feedback! I understand if it's not enough to go off of and I will post more pictures when I receive the item.*



We'll need to see pics of the hardware and a close-up of the inside. Please post when you receive. Thanks!


----------



## Mulbs

Please can you authenticate this York Tote for me


----------



## Mulbs




----------



## Mulbs




----------



## Mulbs

Straps and inking compared to my other TB tote


----------



## FiestaKitten

Item Name: Tory Burch Small York Tote
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: Bmota
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m17335348003/

*Hi - I recently purchased this "New/Authentic" tote from Mercari.
The reason I'm concerned about the authenticity is that the seller is new (no reviews), has several purses listed (MK, Coach, Tory Burch) that are all brand new, and when I've spoken to them they mentioned the word authentic too many times. I got about $70 off MSRP and that is why I went for it :/ I know that if it ends up being a fake Mercari will take the item back and refund me - so that's my only comfort.
I'd appreciate your feedback! Please let me know if I need to supply anything else. *


----------



## Linds31289

FiestaKitten said:


> Item Name: Tory Burch Small York Tote
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Bmota
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m17335348003/
> 
> *Hi - I recently purchased this "New/Authentic" tote from Mercari.
> The reason I'm concerned about the authenticity is that the seller is new (no reviews), has several purses listed (MK, Coach, Tory Burch) that are all brand new, and when I've spoken to them they mentioned the word authentic too many times. I got about $70 off MSRP and that is why I went for it :/ I know that if it ends up being a fake Mercari will take the item back and refund me - so that's my only comfort.
> I'd appreciate your feedback! Please let me know if I need to supply anything else. *


I think it looks okay but wait for the pros to answer lol!


----------



## Sheilaadinsi

Hii, can anyone help to authenticate this bag?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mulbs said:


> Straps and inking compared to my other TB tote
> View attachment 3697420
> View attachment 3697421


This looks authentic to me.


FiestaKitten said:


> Item Name: Tory Burch Small York Tote
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Bmota
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m17335348003/
> 
> *Hi - I recently purchased this "New/Authentic" tote from Mercari.
> The reason I'm concerned about the authenticity is that the seller is new (no reviews), has several purses listed (MK, Coach, Tory Burch) that are all brand new, and when I've spoken to them they mentioned the word authentic too many times. I got about $70 off MSRP and that is why I went for it :/ I know that if it ends up being a fake Mercari will take the item back and refund me - so that's my only comfort.
> I'd appreciate your feedback! Please let me know if I need to supply anything else. *


Authentic. Some Yorks sold at retail locations don't have engraved hardware.


Sheilaadinsi said:


> Hii, can anyone help to authenticate this bag?


Fake. Lots of details are off and I will not be disclosing them.


----------



## GaleyCashtrue

harlem_cutie said:


> please post a pic of the "made in" tag and a close up of the hardware on the outside buckles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to seller please and provide pics of the hardware and "made in" tag. This looks like a really good fake.



Here are more photos of the Made in tag and hardwares, as well ☺️


----------



## GaleyCashtrue

GaleyCashtrue said:


> Here are more photos of the Made in tag and hardwares, as well ☺️


----------



## harlem_cutie

This looks authentic to me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

PLEASE READ!!! These are the suggested requirements for TB authentications:

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)*

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

*2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 20-25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.*

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687

These requirements are not meant to cause a hassle but they are designed to encourage forum participation and discourage people to come to tPF only for authentications.


----------



## GaleyCashtrue

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks authentic to me.


 thank you sooo much ☺️


----------



## valerievinse

Hi everyone, I'm sorry I know I do not have at least 20 posts but I purchased a fleming bag as a gift for mothers day for a considerable amount on eBay and I have just started to take notice of some things that seem off with the bag, the first thing was the logo on the top but I went to Nordstrom and they seemed similar to the bag in terms of how shallow they looked, but then I noticed that on my tag for the bag the font on the "1's" were printed more like an I compared to the tags found on the Nordstrom flemings.









Thank you for taking the time to read this!


----------



## phxlvlove84

Why do some Amanda hobos have the logo print inside on the interior fabric and some do not.


----------



## harlem_cutie

valerievinse said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry I know I do not have at least 20 posts but I purchased a fleming bag as a gift for mothers day for a considerable amount on eBay and I have just started to take notice of some things that seem off with the bag, the first thing was the logo on the top but I went to Nordstrom and they seemed similar to the bag in terms of how shallow they looked, but then I noticed that on my tag for the bag the font on the "1's" were printed more like an I compared to the tags found on the Nordstrom flemings.
> View attachment 3702597
> View attachment 3702598
> View attachment 3702599
> View attachment 3702600
> View attachment 3702601
> View attachment 3702602
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this!



you need to get to get your post count up and link to the seller. At quick glance this looks like a TaoBao fake.



phxlvlove84 said:


> Why do some Amanda hobos have the logo print inside on the interior fabric and some do not.



depends when the bag was made and if it's outlet or retail. TB changes small design details every season.


----------



## shutz

phxlvlove84 said:


> Why do some Amanda hobos have the logo print inside on the interior fabric and some do not.



I believe those that do not have print or like the plain canvas are the older styles while the newer ones  are with the logo.

P.S. if u have more questions about TB you can post it in the Tory burch chat thread [emoji4]


----------



## phxlvlove84

shutz said:


> I believe those that do not have print or like the plain canvas are the older styles while the newer ones  are with the logo.
> 
> P.S. if u have more questions about TB you can post it in the Tory burch chat thread [emoji4]


 

Thank you for your help I wasn't sure as I was looking at a pre-owned Southport tote with the tassel and I noticed some others just had the white plain fabric inside while this one and some others I saw had the white fabric with the Tory Burch embossed inside all throughout. I know with Michael Kors they have special outlet bags that are somewhat different than the original department or store bags so I was thinking maybe that was the case. But my state doesn't have a Tory Burch outlet so I'm not familiar.


----------



## phxlvlove84

harlem_cutie said:


> you need to get to get your post count up and link to the seller. At quick glance this looks like a TaoBao fake.
> 
> 
> 
> depends when the bag was made and if it's outlet or retail. TB changes small design details every season.



Thank you that definitely helps.


----------



## SMR15

harlem_cutie said:


> Sort of way to tell - look at the alignment of the stitching on the side seams and the wrapping on the handles. Also, the puffiness of the quilting is right. I actually own the color Red Agate in this style so I pulled it out to check and all details match. I bought mine almost two years ago from the TB website for $275. Light Oak and Black are the colors that are most often faked.



Hello, Harlem.. Could you please help me authenticate this tory burch minnie travel flats? I bought it from personal seller / personal shopper. I'm not sure this is authentic.. I'm waiting for your reply[emoji4][emoji1374]


----------



## mliska87

Hi, 
I purchased a Tory Burch Ella Tote off EBay, it says authentic and NWT. It looks to be real, but the tag says "made in vietnam" and the threads in the bottom of the bag are poking out. Is this real?


----------



## Melody03

Hi guys! I purchased a bag tory burch York Tote. I compared this to my store bought one and the store bought one states made in china. I did compare the logo and hardware too. Everything seems the same. So my question is is there Tory burch made in Vietnam items? I did find a link that states Tory burch do manufacture bags in Vietnam. But it's only one link. Please help!


----------



## Melody03

harlem_cutie said:


> I can't figure this one out. Nothing screams fake to me so based on no other evidence I'm going to go with authentic.
> 
> 
> Made in Vietnam is fine for the York line and certain shoes as well.
> 
> fake


Yes thank u for answering!!! My York Tote is made in Vietnam. Phew


----------



## harlem_cutie

SMR15 said:


> Hello, Harlem.. Could you please help me authenticate this tory burch minnie travel flats? I bought it from personal seller / personal shopper. I'm not sure this is authentic.. I'm waiting for your reply[emoji4][emoji1374]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708471
> View attachment 3708472
> View attachment 3708473
> View attachment 3708474
> View attachment 3708475
> View attachment 3708476
> View attachment 3708477
> View attachment 3708478
> View attachment 3708479



These are authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## SMR15

harlem_cutie said:


> These are authentic. Enjoy!



Thanks a lot Harlem[emoji173]️ sending you a warm hug from here..


----------



## Peach08

Hello ladies
Hoping you can help me identify if this bag is authentic 
Pictures are from the seller 







Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

Peach08 said:


> Hello ladies
> Hoping you can help me identify if this bag is authentic
> Pictures are from the seller
> 
> View attachment 3717621
> View attachment 3717622
> View attachment 3717623
> View attachment 3717624
> 
> 
> Thanks



this is fake


----------



## Peach08

harlem_cutie said:


> this is fake



Thx!!


----------



## Melody03

Can someone please help me authenticate my WOC  

I do believe the style is Tory burch robinsons wallet on Chain. 

Made in china, there is a serial no and date code I do believe 11-15

I also think this is the older version Robinsons WOC

Attached are the pictures 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## harlem_cutie

Melody03 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate my WOC
> 
> I do believe the style is Tory burch robinsons wallet on Chain.
> 
> Made in china, there is a serial no and date code I do believe 11-15
> 
> I also think this is the older version Robinsons WOC
> 
> Attached are the pictures
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Link to sale or seller if possible. Please provide a full pic of the front and back. What color is this? Thanks!


----------



## Melody03

harlem_cutie said:


> Link to sale or seller if possible. Please provide a full pic of the front and back. What color is this? Thanks!



Hi harlem_cutie! Thank you so much for replying  

Here are additional pictures. I do not have a link but I bought it from this Japanese app named SMAOKU with a seller that has many good reviews. And Japanese sellers they don't provide additional pictures but they do refunds, so I have already bought this item. 

Thanks a million


----------



## harlem_cutie

Melody03 said:


> Hi harlem_cutie! Thank you so much for replying
> 
> Here are additional pictures. I do not have a link but I bought it from this Japanese app named SMAOKU with a seller that has many good reviews. And Japanese sellers they don't provide additional pictures but they do refunds, so I have already bought this item.
> 
> Thanks a million


Authentic. Enjoy


----------



## Melody03

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. Enjoy



Hi Harlem_Cutie! Thank you very very much! Have a very good day wherever you are! You just made my day today!!!


----------



## Linds31289

Ive had many bags authenticated on here and i trust you guys so i wanted to ask.. do you authenticate LV? Id love for your opinion if so...

https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-Speedy-35-Bandouliere-593371de680278b6670275f8


Ill post pics if allowed


----------



## harlem_cutie

Linds31289 said:


> Ive had many bags authenticated on here and i trust you guys so i wanted to ask.. do you authenticate LV? Id love for your opinion if so...
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Louis-Vuitton-Speedy-35-Bandouliere-593371de680278b6670275f8
> 
> 
> Ill post pics if allowed



The LV forum has a really great authentication thread. You should post there. Be sure to include all of the required pics in order to expedite your request.


----------



## lettuceshop

I already own this bag and do not think for a minute that it's genuine. As soon as I got the bag I knew it felt wrong, and once I started looking at the awful workmanship I knew for sure.








	

		
			
		

		
	
 I need to file a claim with PayPal and just need another confirmation. Can you please let me know. I'm in the process of asking for a full refund and the next step is to file a claim with PayPal.


----------



## lettuceshop

Other images . The only bag I can find online has blue sides and blue on the inner flap. The seller swears it's real and I questioned why she would cut the info off the tag she sent. The tag does not have an embossed TB emblem, the tag on her bag is flat. Price says uggested $495.00 the TB bag sells for $525.00. I opened a case with PayPal and she has since got back with me and offered a full refund. Should I send the bag back before I get the refund?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> View attachment 3728160
> View attachment 3728162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other images . The only bag I can find online has blue sides and blue on the inner flap. The seller swears it's real and I questioned why she would cut the info off the tag she sent. The tag does not have an embossed TB emblem, the tag on her bag is flat. Price says uggested $495.00 the TB bag sells for $525.00. I opened a case with PayPal and she has since got back with me and offered a full refund. Should I send the bag back before I get the refund?



The trim/piping is terrible, the spacing on "Tory Burch" on the tag is incorrect and the overall workmanship is poor. This screams _fake_ to me. i'm not that familiar with the Gemini line but if you have any doubts I always say to return it. Refunds aren't usually issued until the bag is received, unless PayPal has stepped in, in which case they will give you x amount of days to return the bag and will credit you the refund. Shoot a quick video of you packing the bag before you send the seller the tracking number. Good luck with your refund!


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> The trim/piping is terrible, the spacing on "Tory Burch" on the tag is incorrect and the overall workmanship is poor. This screams _fake_ to me. i'm not that familiar with the Gemini line but if you have any doubts I always say to return it. Refunds aren't usually issued until the bag is received, unless PayPal has stepped in, in which case they will give you x amount of days to return the bag and will credit you the refund. Shoot a quick video of you packing the bag before you send the seller the tracking number. Good luck with your refund!


Thank you so much, refund on the way


----------



## k.martini

I know this is a "purse" forum - but does anyone authenticate shoes, or know where I can have some TB flipflops looked at?


----------



## letsgoshopn

Please authenticate this Tory Burch Reva Clutch, black with silver hardware and orange interior.

I recently purchased it pre-owned. It appears to be good quality with genuine leather and solid hardware. However it does not have any TB labels or markings other than the front emblem. Other TB Reva clutches I see also have 2 magnetic closures inside (top, bottom) while this one has 4 (in 4 corners). Not sure if it is just vintage?

Thank you


----------



## damugatu

lettuceshop said:


> I already own this bag and do not think for a minute that it's genuine. As soon as I got the bag I knew it felt wrong, and once I started looking at the awful workmanship.  I need to file a claim with PayPal and just need another confirmation. Can you please let me know. I'm in the process of asking for a full refund and the next step is to file a claim with PayPal.



Yikes that's just downright hideous considering it's supposedly NWT.  Where'd you buy it from?  I'm also guessing the seller used misleading official photos and not actual photos of what you'd be receiving right?


----------



## shutz

letsgoshopn said:


> Please authenticate this Tory Burch Reva Clutch, black with silver hardware and orange interior.
> 
> I recently purchased it pre-owned. It appears to be good quality with genuine leather and solid hardware. However it does not have any TB labels or markings other than the front emblem. Other TB Reva clutches I see also have 2 magnetic closures inside (top, bottom) while this one has 4 (in 4 corners). Not sure if it is just vintage?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730880
> View attachment 3730881
> View attachment 3730882
> View attachment 3730883
> View attachment 3730884
> View attachment 3730885
> View attachment 3730886
> View attachment 3730887
> View attachment 3730888
> View attachment 3730889



In my opinion, its fake.


----------



## letsgoshopn

shutz said:


> In my opinion, its fake.



Bummer... ok thanks.
I saw that eBay has a similarly designed one but in a different color:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/132212688077


----------



## harlem_cutie

letsgoshopn said:


> Bummer... ok thanks.
> I saw that eBay has a similarly designed one but in a different color:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/132212688077


Both bags you posted are fake. Sorry.


----------



## harlem_cutie

k.martini said:


> I know this is a "purse" forum - but does anyone authenticate shoes, or know where I can have some TB flipflops looked at?



authenticate these shoes - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-669#post-31427771


----------



## letsgoshopn

harlem_cutie said:


> Both bags you posted are fake. Sorry.



Ugh, so disappointed [emoji24]


----------



## damugatu

letsgoshopn said:


> Ugh, so disappointed [emoji24]



Bags like these are usually bought in overseas tourist markets that sell copy branded goods.  They take a generic bag and then sell it with your choice of brand on the cover that's why there are no other Tory Burch details.  The same bag with a YSL, Channel, Gucci, or Mk logo on the front was probably also being sold.


----------



## dfalrisya

Hi,, please help me to authenticate this bag if its fake or authentic, 

thanks in advance


----------



## Manyana

Hello,, 

Im planning to buy this Tory burch fleming bag. Ive been wanted this bag for so long but im just curious now because discover this model has a lot of good fake. 

Pleaseee someone help me to authenticate this bag. This is pic from the seller from instagram.  @femarque.id

Sorry the inside tag is blur.


----------



## shutz

I always have a hard time identifiying the authenticity of a bag whenever i see this inner lining. I dont wanna jump into conclusion that it isnt authentic. Please help. Thank u!


----------



## harlem_cutie

dfalrisya said:


> Hi,, please help me to authenticate this bag if its fake or authentic,
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 3733506
> View attachment 3733507
> View attachment 3733508
> View attachment 3733509
> View attachment 3733510
> View attachment 3733511



Please ID the seller. Post the flap opened up. I need to see the full logo/emblem.



Manyana said:


> Hello,,
> 
> Im planning to buy this Tory burch fleming bag. Ive been wanted this bag for so long but im just curious now because discover this model has a lot of good fake.
> 
> Pleaseee someone help me to authenticate this bag. This is pic from the seller from instagram.  @femarque.id
> 
> Sorry the inside tag is blur.
> View attachment 3733548
> View attachment 3733549
> View attachment 3733550



Post the flap opened up. I need to see the full logo/emblem.


----------



## Manyana

Hi @harlem_cutie the bag sold already, so here the new bag of fleming. Its secondhand. Please help me to authenticate it.. thankss


----------



## harlem_cutie

Manyana said:


> View attachment 3735151
> View attachment 3735152
> View attachment 3735153
> View attachment 3735154
> View attachment 3735155
> View attachment 3735156
> View attachment 3735157
> View attachment 3735158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @harlem_cutie the bag sold already, so here the new bag of fleming. Its secondhand. Please help me to authenticate it.. thankss


I think this is fake because the emblem is wrong. It should have more space between the border and should also have outline stitching.


----------



## dfalrisya

harlem_cutie said:


> I think this is fake because the emblem is wrong. It should have more space between the border and should also have outline stitching.



I also have this on my wishlist, but  couldnt get more detail for my post previously,. I will back if i have other one,,, thankks


----------



## Lala989

Hi this is my first post so I hope I don't bungle the format. I searched Google and this forum quite a bit, and I can't find this bag anywhere. Does anyone know if this is even a Tory Burch design? 

I bought it at a thrift store (I live in an area that regularly has designer goods at used prices) on sale because the flat bottom inside the lining had been completely shattered. I picked a few threads and removed the pieces. 

The quality seems genuine I can't find any sewing or placement flaws. Unfortunately there are no identifying marks or tags either which is usually a negative sign, but I can't find enough information online as to what I should be looking for.

 Before posting too many pictures I am hoping someone even recognises this style or can tell me straight away if it's fake. Do people even make fakes that are high quality? Why? Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lala989 said:


> Hi this is my first post so I hope I don't bungle the format. I searched Google and this forum quite a bit, and I can't find this bag anywhere. Does anyone know if this is even a Tory Burch design?
> 
> I bought it at a thrift store (I live in an area that regularly has designer goods at used prices) on sale because the flat bottom inside the lining had been completely shattered. I picked a few threads and removed the pieces.
> 
> The quality seems genuine I can't find any sewing or placement flaws. Unfortunately there are no identifying marks or tags either which is usually a negative sign, but I can't find enough information online as to what I should be looking for.
> 
> Before posting too many pictures I am hoping someone even recognises this style or can tell me straight away if it's fake. Do people even make fakes that are high quality? Why? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3738239
> View attachment 3738240
> View attachment 3738241
> View attachment 3738240
> View attachment 3738239



fake! Looks like someone took a Rebecca Minkoff bag and stuck a TB emblem on it.


----------



## shutz

I wanna ask for your opinion about the authenticity of of this bag. 






















Thank you so much!


----------



## letsgoshopn

Can you please authenticate this TB bag?

I got it from eBay at a very low BIN price - I couldn't resist and didn't want to lose out on it.  When asking the Seller to confirm if it was authentic, s/he did not reply but just shipped anyway. Looks pretty solid but without confirmation I'm not sure if it is or not.

My pictures below look more pinkish with the lighting, but the actual color is more an orangey-coral. Here's the original listing that has more pictures (listed as an Ella, but when I search this style it looks more like it is a "Tory" synthetic straw tote).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/201962982090 


Thanks for your help.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> I wanna ask for your opinion about the authenticity of of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3740668
> 
> View attachment 3740669
> 
> View attachment 3740670
> 
> View attachment 3740671
> 
> View attachment 3740672
> 
> View attachment 3740673
> 
> View attachment 3740674
> 
> View attachment 3740675
> 
> View attachment 3740676
> 
> View attachment 3740677
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



The only way to tell real from fake is if it's a bad fake. Counterfeiters have perfected the Ella line. The only way to tell is by holding it in your hands. The auth ones tend to be more substantial in weight than their fake counterparts. Based on pics I can't tel if this is real or fake. Sorry this wasn't more helpful.



letsgoshopn said:


> Can you please authenticate this TB bag?
> 
> I got it from eBay at a very low BIN price - I couldn't resist and didn't want to lose out on it.  When asking the Seller to confirm if it was authentic, s/he did not reply but just shipped anyway. Looks pretty solid but without confirmation I'm not sure if it is or not.
> 
> My pictures below look more pinkish with the lighting, but the actual color is more an orangey-coral. Here's the original listing that has more pictures (listed as an Ella, but when I search this style it looks more like it is a "Tory" synthetic straw tote).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/201962982090
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744704
> View attachment 3744705
> View attachment 3744708
> View attachment 3744709
> View attachment 3744710
> View attachment 3744712
> View attachment 3744713



Outlets had this bag for a long time and they were almost always around $75 so the BIN price makes sense. This looks authentic to me.


----------



## letsgoshopn

Thanks so much! The materials and weight feel authentic, glad to hear it looks good to you too [emoji1360]


----------



## letsgoshopn

shutz said:


> I wanna ask for your opinion about the authenticity of of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3740668
> 
> View attachment 3740669
> 
> View attachment 3740670
> 
> View attachment 3740671
> 
> View attachment 3740672
> 
> View attachment 3740673
> 
> View attachment 3740674
> 
> View attachment 3740675
> 
> View attachment 3740676
> 
> View attachment 3740677
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



The authentic Ella bag I have includes "Tory Burch" letter engraving on the inner zipper pull. Hope that helps


----------



## harlem_cutie

letsgoshopn said:


> The authentic Ella bag I have includes "Tory Burch" letter engraving on the inner zipper pull. Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745158



All nylon Ellas that are reconditioned/refinished, are store returns and some that are sold at outlets do not always have engraved hardware. This style of Ella (all nylon) has numerous variations from season to season.


----------



## letsgoshopn

harlem_cutie said:


> All nylon Ellas that are reconditioned/refinished, are store returns and some that are sold at outlets do not always have engraved hardware. This style of Ella (all nylon) has numerous variations from season to season.



Ah, good to know. Thanks


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> The only way to tell real from fake is if it's a bad fake. Counterfeiters have perfected the Ella line. The only way to tell is by holding it in your hands. The auth ones tend to be more substantial in weight than their fake counterparts. Based on pics I can't tel if this is real or fake. Sorry this wasn't more helpful.
> 
> 
> No worries. You've always been helpful. I always learn a lot from you. Thank u!


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> All nylon Ellas that are reconditioned/refinished, are store returns and some that are sold at outlets do not always have engraved hardware. This style of Ella (all nylon) has numerous variations from season to season.



Does that mean that even the snaps do change too? Coz the snap on the bag has no engraving too so could it be from a different season?


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Does that mean that even the snaps do change too? Coz the snap on the bag has no engraving too so could it be from a different season?


Yup, every few seasons the hardware on the nylon Ella totes change. Two seasons ago they were at retail with no engraving on any part of the hardware.


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> Yup, every few seasons the hardware on the nylon Ella totes change. Two seasons ago they were at retail with no engraving on any part of the hardware.



Gotcha! I checked on the sellers listings on poshmark and i think she's selling authentic TB's. 


https://www.poshmark.com/closet/58d887a99ae22d23f531834c

Thanks again! [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Gotcha! I checked on the sellers listings on poshmark and i think she's selling authentic TB's.
> 
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/closet/58d887a99ae22d23f531834c
> 
> Thanks again! [emoji4]


All of her stuff looks good so the Ella is probably authentic. Enjoy your purchase


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> All of her stuff looks good so the Ella is probably authentic. Enjoy your purchase



Yay! Thank u!


----------



## Fedra

Hello ladies im planning to buy tory flemming.please to authenticate this bag fake or not. Pict is from seller, this bag is pre owned.thanx before


----------



## coachgigi

I have never posted anything how do I post in a thread if I need an authentication of a bag? Thank you for your help and how can I find my threat after I post It? This one says post reply hopefully I am not replying to someone's post.


----------



## shutz

coachgigi said:


> I have never posted anything how do I post in a thread if I need an authentication of a bag? Thank you for your help and how can I find my threat after I post It? This one says post reply hopefully I am not replying to someone's post.



Just post on the "write a reply" box and upload the pics of the bag u want to be authenticated(upload more pics as possible) Then, you will receive a notification when someone replied on your post.


----------



## Dly_e

Hi guys! 

Help please. 
I need to know if there's chestnut/gold color for serena 2 flats. 

Thank you


----------



## coachgigi

coachgigi said:


> I have never posted anything how do I post in a thread if I need an authentication of a bag? Thank you for your help and how can I find my threat after I post It? This one says post reply hopefully I am not replying to someone's post.





shutz said:


> Just post on the "write a reply" box and upload the pics of the bag u want to be authenticated(upload more pics as possible) Then, you will receive a notification when someone replied on your post.


Every time I take a picture it states the file is to big and it can't upload


----------



## coachgigi

coachgigi said:


> Every time I take a picture it states the file is to big and it can't upload


I got this nag in the mail and I am not sure if itisauthentic.


coachgigi said:


> Every time I take a picture it states the file is to big and it can't upload


----------



## coachgigi

I received a bag today and not sure if it is authentic


----------



## coachgigi

coachgigi said:


> I have never posted anything how do I post in a thread if I need an authentication of a bag? Thank you for your help and how can I find my threat after I post It? This one says post reply hopefully I am not replying to someone's post.





shutz said:


> Just post on the "write a reply" box and upload the pics of the bag u want to be authenticated(upload more pics as possible) Then, you will receive a notification when someone replied on your post.


----------



## 2naughtydogs

View attachment 3755151
View attachment 3755153

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I hope this is the right place to post.  Can someone authenticate this Thea backpack for me? The seller had a return policy, but I'm just not sure. The leather smells odd to me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm always nervous with eBay sellers, especially one who has several brand new bags for sale. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2naughtydogs

2naughtydogs said:


> View attachment 3755151
> View attachment 3755153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is the right place to post.  Can someone authenticate this Thea backpack for me? The seller had a return policy, but I'm just not sure. The leather smells odd to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755178
> View attachment 3755179
> View attachment 3755180
> View attachment 3755181
> View attachment 3755182
> View attachment 3755178
> View attachment 3755179
> View attachment 3755180
> View attachment 3755181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always nervous with eBay sellers, especially one who has several brand new bags for sale. Thanks in advance!



This was the original listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-...NloLkPneLfa7RwYS6bZrU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## harlem_cutie

Fedra said:


> Hello ladies im planning to buy tory flemming.please to authenticate this bag fake or not. Pict is from seller, this bag is pre owned.thanx before



I'm pretty sure this is fake. The quilting is off.



2naughtydogs said:


> View attachment 3755151
> View attachment 3755153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is the right place to post.  Can someone authenticate this Thea backpack for me? The seller had a return policy, but I'm just not sure. The leather smells odd to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755178
> View attachment 3755179
> View attachment 3755180
> View attachment 3755181
> View attachment 3755182
> View attachment 3755178
> View attachment 3755179
> View attachment 3755180
> View attachment 3755181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always nervous with eBay sellers, especially one who has several brand new bags for sale. Thanks in advance!



Pretty sure this fake. Too many red flags to say this was an outlet bag. The seller doesn't seem to use any of their own pics either. I would return.


----------



## 2naughtydogs

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm pretty sure this is fake. The quilting is off.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure this fake. Too many red flags to say this was an outlet bag. The seller doesn't seem to use any of their own pics either. I would return.



Thank you for your reply. The seller insists that it's real. She said that her sister works at the Tory Burch store at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA, and that is how she gets bags. Do you think that could be true? I'd hate to falsely report someone to eBay.


----------



## harlem_cutie

2naughtydogs said:


> Thank you for your reply. The seller insists that it's real. She said that her sister works at the Tory Burch store at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA, and that is how she gets bags. Do you think that could be true? I'd hate to falsely report someone to eBay.



No seller is going to tell you they sold you a fake. If she is insistent the bag is authentic then she should be able to provide a receipt and that would end all the speculation. I believe this fake because a few details are off, mainly the emblem. The Thea line has lots of variations so it's possible I'm wrong. Please post a close-up of the hardware on the tassels and the side studs. I will look at that before you contact the seller. *ALL* of the sellers pics with the gray background are from various replica sellers.


----------



## 2naughtydogs

harlem_cutie said:


> No seller is going to tell you they sold you a fake. If she is insistent the bag is authentic then she should be able to provide a receipt and that would end all the speculation. I believe this fake because a few details are off, mainly the emblem. The Thea line has lots of variations so it's possible I'm wrong. Please post a close-up of the hardware on the tassels and the side studs. I will look at that before you contact the seller. *ALL* of the sellers pics with the gray background are from various replica sellers.


Here you go. I really appreciate you taking the time to double check. I'm sure you're right, it's just  SO disappointing. I only discovered this bag after it was already sold out and I badly want to find one.


----------



## Jkb4848

Hi everyone! I found a wallet that I love but I have only found it on sites such as Poshmark, eBay, tradsey and amazon. Is there anyone that can help me with knowing if the Landon Contiental zip wallet was ever a real wallet and if so if this one appears to be authentic? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

2naughtydogs said:


> Here you go. I really appreciate you taking the time to double check. I'm sure you're right, it's just  SO disappointing. I only discovered this bag after it was already sold out and I badly want to find one.



Sorry, but my opinion is unchanged and I still feel this is fake. This is a replica site that the seller has taken quite a few pics from - http://www.mknvbao.com/goods.php?id=603. If she is insistent the bag is legit let her provide a receipt. 




Jkb4848 said:


> View attachment 3755794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I found a wallet that I love but I have only found it on sites such as Poshmark, eBay, tradsey and amazon. Is there anyone that can help me with knowing if the Landon Contiental zip wallet was ever a real wallet and if so if this one appears to be authentic? Thank you so much in advance!



The Landon line is outlet only and the wallet is authentic.


----------



## Fedra

harlem_cutie said:


> off



Thank you for your reply. Im so glad that i post to this forum first, so i dont buy a fake one.


----------



## Dly_e

Hi! 
I'm not sure if this is the right thread but I wonder if anyone knows if there's such a color of chestnut/gold for the serena 2 flats. My friend was trying to sell her pair of serena 2 flats. 
I really hope someone can help me with this. 
Thank you!


----------



## chasy093

Hello, I'm new to TB, was wondering if I can get this wallet authenticate? My sister recently purchase this from her friend


----------



## shutz

Dly_e said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Help please.
> I need to know if there's chestnut/gold color for serena 2 flats.
> 
> Thank you



Hi! This is what showed up when i searched for the style # of the item 




If it is the same with the actual shoes that you have then there is a serena 2 flats in chestnut/gold

You can also try to google search: tory burch "style number *****"


----------



## Jackyjax28

Hi this is my first post from this forum, i need your help to authenticate this bag? Thank you


----------



## shutz

Im wondering if this is authentic... can someone please help

Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/595462bb7fab3aff22006493


----------



## harlem_cutie

chasy093 said:


> Hello, I'm new to TB, was wondering if I can get this wallet authenticate? My sister recently purchase this from her friend
> View attachment 3757594
> View attachment 3757595
> View attachment 3757596
> View attachment 3757597
> View attachment 3757598
> View attachment 3757599
> View attachment 3757594
> View attachment 3757595
> View attachment 3757596
> View attachment 3757597
> View attachment 3757598
> View attachment 3757599
> View attachment 3757600
> View attachment 3757601
> View attachment 3757600



authentic.



shutz said:


> Im wondering if this is authentic... can someone please help
> 
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/595462bb7fab3aff22006493
> 
> View attachment 3767484
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767488
> View attachment 3767489



fake


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> fake



Thanks @harlem_cutie!


----------



## Dly_e

shutz said:


> Hi! This is what showed up when i searched for the style # of the item
> 
> View attachment 3763491
> 
> 
> If it is the same with the actual shoes that you have then there is a serena 2 flats in chestnut/gold
> 
> You can also try to google search: tory burch "style number *****"



Thank you much @ Shutz


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi ladies 

I am new to TB and seek the expertise of the authenticators on this bag

http://m.ebay.com/itm/322599766430?NAV=HOME

Thank you in advance


----------



## Isengkk

Hi all im new to tb , i need your help to authenticate this bag? Thank you


----------



## Isengkk

Hi all im new to tb , i need your help to authenticate this bag? Thank you
View attachment 3774089
View attachment 3774092
View attachment 3774093
View attachment 3774094


----------



## harlem_cutie

Bagcoolie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am new to TB and seek the expertise of the authenticators on this bag
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/322599766430?NAV=HOME
> 
> Thank you in advance


authentic



Isengkk said:


> Hi all im new to tb , i need your help to authenticate this bag? Thank you
> View attachment 3774089
> View attachment 3774092
> View attachment 3774093
> View attachment 3774094



authentic


----------



## Fallegsky

Hello, could you please help me to authenticate this bag? I am considering to buy this one from my friend


----------



## Fallegsky

Following my previous post


----------



## harlem_cutie

Fallegsky said:


> Following my previous post


The bag looks okay but there is one key detail that is incorrect. It's hard to say if this is real or fake. Sorry.


----------



## Fallegsky

harlem_cutie said:


> The bag looks okay but there is one key detail that is incorrect. It's hard to say if this is real or fake. Sorry.



what is it? the "made in china" tag, is it?


----------



## Fallegsky

Hi @harlem_cutie following my post, this is another one for the detail of the bag. Could you please help to authenticate the bag thank you!


----------



## Pewpewdara

the plastic wrap ... already makes it look fake.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Fallegsky said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie following my post, this is another one for the detail of the bag. Could you please help to authenticate the bag thank you!


Thank you for this but one detail is still bugging me. When did your friend purchase this bag? Did they say where?


----------



## Fallegsky

@harlem_cutie she didn't say when and where she bought it but I think she bought it online through instagram. how do you think about the bag? should she return it to the seller? the "made in" tag looks suspicious, isn't it?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Fallegsky said:


> @harlem_cutie she didn't say when and where she bought it but I think she bought it online through instagram. how do you think about the bag? should she return it to the seller? the "made in" tag looks suspicious, isn't it?


the "made in" tag is definitely wrong. The tag indicates this is from 2014 but this style of Fleming is new. Also, the bottom quilting is slightly off. If she can return she should as there is no way to guarantee authenticity of this bag.


----------



## shutz

A friend purchased this bag and wants to confirm its authenticity.













Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

harlem_cutie said:


> the "made in" tag is definitely wrong. The tag indicates this is from 2014 but this style of Fleming is new. Also, the bottom quilting is slightly off. If she can return she should as there is no way to guarantee authenticity of this bag.



@Fallegsky quoting myself because I meant to say *2016* and not 2014. The bottom quilting might be off due to a fault with this batch. Black is really hard to authenticate because it's hard to see the details. Is there any way to see the chain strap and where it connects to the bag?



shutz said:


> A friend purchased this bag and wants to confirm its authenticity.
> 
> Thanks again [emoji4]



Please provide close up pics of the emblem, the corners/bottom of bag, pics of where the strap attaches to the bag and pics of the hardware. Thanks! Also, where did they purchase?


----------



## Tosa22

Hello! Could someone take a look at this for me? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Tosa22 said:


> Hello! Could someone take a look at this for me? Thanks in advance!!


fake


----------



## Tosa22

harlem_cutie said:


> fake


Thanks for letting me know @harlem_cutie .


----------



## Summer_lim

Hello i'm new in this forum. Please help me identify this perry tote. I'm a bit worried because the pebbled leather is a bit stiff and not as flexible as some reviews said. It's also a lil bit heavy and the logo in the tag is not in the middle. I appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Crazysweets678

Hi could you please help me to authenticate this purse? Thanks so much for your helping!


----------



## Crazysweets678

Hi could you help me to authenticate this purse? I am sorry for double posting because miss the tag inside! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Crazysweets678

Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252836601675

TORY BURCH Thea Medium Slouchy Satchel 11169718 [Black]


----------



## Crazysweets678

Please help me to authenticate the purse, thanks 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252836601675

TORY BURCH Thea Medium Slouchy Satchel 11169718 [Black]


----------



## harlem_cutie

Summer_lim said:


> Hello i'm new in this forum. Please help me identify this perry tote. I'm a bit worried because the pebbled leather is a bit stiff and not as flexible as some reviews said. It's also a lil bit heavy and the logo in the tag is not in the middle. I appreciate your help. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782445
> View attachment 3782446
> View attachment 3782447
> View attachment 3782448
> View attachment 3782449
> View attachment 3782450
> View attachment 3782452
> View attachment 3782453
> View attachment 3782454
> View attachment 3782456



looks like an outlet bag. Outlet bags are not as soft as retail. What does the "made in" tag say?



Crazysweets678 said:


> Hi could you please help me to authenticate this purse? Thanks so much for your helping!



are these your pics or pics from the seller? Did you purchase already? Can I see pics f the entire bag, both back and front. Thanks!


----------



## Summer_lim

harlem_cutie said:


> looks like an outlet bag. Outlet bags are not as soft as retail. What does the "made in" tag say?



Thank you for your reply. It's a lil bit hard to take a pic of it. But it's said "Made in China"


----------



## Crazysweets678

harlem_cutie said:


> looks like an outlet bag. Outlet bags are not as soft as retail. What does the "made in" tag say?
> 
> 
> 
> are these your pics or pics from the seller? Did you purchase already? Can I see pics f the entire bag, both back and front. Thanks!


----------



## Crazysweets678

Yes, I bought already and they are my pictures! I did submit seller original link and pictures!


----------



## Crazysweets678

Yes, I bought already! THey are my pictures but I also put link in my post, I got this from ebay, the seller is from Korea! https://www.ebay.com/itm/252836601675


----------



## harlem_cutie

Summer_lim said:


> Thank you for your reply. It's a lil bit hard to take a pic of it. But it's said "Made in China"


I compared it to my Perry totes and it looks authentic to me. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Crazysweets678 said:


> Yes, I bought already and they are my pictures! I did submit seller original link and pictures!


Authentic. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Summer_lim

harlem_cutie said:


> I compared it to my Perry totes and it looks authentic to me. Enjoy your bag!




Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Crazysweets678

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. Enjoy your bag!


Thanks so much for your help! ❤️


----------



## KarenZad1

I bought this purse off of eBay (I know  My bad) and it does not have double t's everywhere. I cannot find the name and a google search for the style #10005617 6-16 brings up nothing. Having a dispute with seller.  Can anyone help? I would be so grateful


----------



## Fallegsky

Hi @harlem_cutie apologize I was so hectic last week as I could reach you just now

Here is the detail of the handle of the bag. how is it? Actually I am planning to buy the bag based on your opinion huhu thanks a lot!


----------



## harlem_cutie

KarenZad1 said:


> I bought this purse off of eBay (I know  My bad) and it does not have double t's everywhere. I cannot find the name and a google search for the style #10005617 6-16 brings up nothing. Having a dispute with seller.  Can anyone help? I would be so grateful


those numbers are production codes NOT style numbers.The style of this bag is Gemini Link Satchel. https://www.toryburch.com/gemini-link-satchel/33303.html

Also, if you are looking for authentication look at my signature for required pics. You also need to get your post count up.


----------



## Louiebarney

Pewpewdara said:


> the plastic wrap ... already makes it look fake.


I've purchased directly from Tory Burch and all have this plastic wrap on the handles.


----------



## jessica151

I purchased this bag at a thrift store today. Please let me know if it looks real. Thanks!


----------



## kittamazon

Hey all. Long time listener, first time caller. Picked this up at Goodwill for $20... real or fake?


----------



## ajashby88

I just bought this at a thrift shop. I know nothing about Tory Burch and can't seem to find anything online that looks like this. Could someone help me authenticate it please?


----------



## chasy093

Hello, I received this bag as a gift today. Was wondering if it is authentic?  Thanks


----------



## Alyssa Salinas

Hi I bought a Tory Burch on eBay wondering if its authentic


----------



## shutz

kittamazon said:


> Hey all. Long time listener, first time caller. Picked this up at Goodwill for $20... real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794570
> View attachment 3794571
> View attachment 3794572



Im sorry....this is not authentic


----------



## kittamazon

shutz said:


> Im sorry....this is not authentic



Ah, ok... I kind of figured as much. [emoji53] Oh well. For $20 it's still a cute tote at least.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jessica151 said:


> I purchased this bag at a thrift store today. Please let me know if it looks real. Thanks!



authentic



ajashby88 said:


> I just bought this at a thrift shop. I know nothing about Tory Burch and can't seem to find anything online that looks like this. Could someone help me authenticate it please?


authentic



chasy093 said:


> Hello, I received this bag as a gift today. Was wondering if it is authentic?  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3796223
> View attachment 3796224
> View attachment 3796225
> View attachment 3796226
> View attachment 3796229
> View attachment 3796230



looks authentic to me but not 100% sure


----------



## Ngalviss9

Can anyone identify this bag and authenticate it please? I think it may be called Tory but I can't seem to find any info on it anywhere!


----------



## Is2017

I bought this Marion slouchy tote off eBay no made in China tag just this one


----------



## harlem_cutie

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one. (participation is what makes the tPF community great. If you are just seeking authentication there are FB groups that can help)

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts
*
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687


----------



## jesssika

Hi everyone! I purchased this Tory Burch bag from The Real Real a few months ago and it was promised to be authentic but i'm not sure if it really is or not. Any info is appreciated! Here is a link to the bag as well: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/tory-burch-suede-chain-link-hobo


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

*


jesssika said:



			Hi everyone! I purchased this Tory Burch bag from The Real Real a few months ago and it was promised to be authentic but i'm not sure if it really is or not. Any info is appreciated! Here is a link to the bag as well: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/tory-burch-suede-chain-link-hobo

Click to expand...


2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications  or just joined to get one. (participation is what makes the tPF community great. If you are just seeking authentication there are FB groups that can help)*


----------



## harlem_cutie

jesssika said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased this Tory Burch bag from The Real Real a few months ago and it was promised to be authentic but i'm not sure if it really is or not. Any info is appreciated! Here is a link to the bag as well: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/tory-burch-suede-chain-link-hobo



This is authentic. Looks to be from around 2010-2012. Definitely a true sample since it has the older style emblem.


----------



## jesssika

harlem_cutie said:


> This is authentic. Looks to be from around 2010-2012. Definitely a true sample sine it has the older style emblem.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Seiren

Hello, can someone help me authenticate this tory burch bag? It was given to me but i have no idea if this is authentic or not. Zipper pull got lost because it was damaged by my friend. And also if you know what style this is, that would be great. Thank you so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Seiren said:


> Hello, can someone help me authenticate this tory burch bag? It was given to me but i have no idea if this is authentic or not. Zipper pull got lost because it was damaged by my friend. And also if you know what style this is, that would be great. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 3818067
> 
> View attachment 3818068
> View attachment 3818069
> View attachment 3818071
> View attachment 3818074
> View attachment 3818077
> View attachment 3818079
> View attachment 3818081
> View attachment 3818083
> 
> View attachment 3818087



 It's supposed to be a Serif T satchel but it's not authentic. The hardware is incorrect and this style did not have feet. Hardware is also in really bad condition leading to me believe it's plated.


----------



## lsschatt

Hi! Wondering if someone can help authenticate this bag I just purchased? I haven't been able to find a similar one in my online searches. Have a feeling it may in fact not be authentic...


----------



## shutz

lsschatt said:


> Hi! Wondering if someone can help authenticate this bag I just purchased? I haven't been able to find a similar one in my online searches. Have a feeling it may in fact not be authentic...



You're right. Its not authentic.


----------



## lsschatt

shutz said:


> You're right. Its not authentic.


Thanks for verifying...
How obvious of a fake is it?


----------



## shutz

lsschatt said:


> Thanks for verifying...
> How obvious of a fake is it?



You're welcome! 

For me, it is very obvious.


----------



## Seiren

harlem_cutie said:


> It's supposed to be a Serif T satchel but it's not authentic. The hardware is incorrect and this style did not have feet. Hardware is also in really bad condition leading to me believe it's plated.



Thank you very much harlem_cutie! Too bad I was led to believe that it was authentic. I really liked the color of it. Did the authentic one come in this color? I was told it was pastel heather color? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bridgetogrady

Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic?


----------



## Bridgetogrady

Can someone please verify this bag is authentic?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Seiren said:


> Thank you very much harlem_cutie! Too bad I was led to believe that it was authentic. I really liked the color of it. Did the authentic one come in this color? I was told it was pastel heather color? Thanks a bunch!



I believe this style only came in royal tan and black.



Bridgetogrady said:


> Can someone please verify this bag is authentic?



raise your post count to 25. This style of bag has really good fakes so unfortunately, it will be very hard to authenticate.


----------



## AzulR

Hi Everyone!
I'm not a designer bag person I get a few bags in a garage sale (.25 cents) with all the intention of recycled add a few embroidery stitches
can somebody help me before I commit any atrocity ?
Thanks!!


----------



## Zoey2017

Hi everyone!

I just purchased a Tory burch Ivy Continental zip wallet from eBay!


The minute I got it today I felt it might not real! I searched some articles online! But I just need some body help me to confirm whether it's a real or fake one! There is a little tag inside says "made in China 10005608 11-15"
Please help!


----------



## Seiren

harlem_cutie said:


> I believe this style only came in royal tan and black.
> 
> 
> 
> raise your post count to 25. This style of bag has really good fakes so unfortunately, it will be very hard to authenticate.





Thank you so much harlem_cutie!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Zoey2017 said:


> View attachment 3824289
> View attachment 3824292
> View attachment 3824289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just purchased a Tory burch Ivy Continental zip wallet from eBay!
> 
> 
> The minute I got it today I felt it might not real! I searched some articles online! But I just need some body help me to confirm whether it's a real or fake one! There is a little tag inside says "made in China 10005608 11-15"
> Please help!



In general, Tory Burch accessories do not come in boxes.  I have many and none came in a box.  That is a huge red flag for me.  I am not saying yours is a fake but it is a red flag to get a wallet in a box.


----------



## Mj84

Please Authenticate Tory Burch Bag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112550838292?ul_noapp=true

Thanks.


----------



## ayaaang

I purchased this pre-owned Robinson Mini Double Zip from eBay (seller: peggyng) before realizing how many fakes there were out there. I messaged the seller about the condition, and she claimed there was no signs of wear and tear. But the hardware is quite scratched in some areas (like zippers). Can I get an authentic check please?


----------



## ayaaang

(Continued) Interior and more detail pics for the Robinson Mini Double Zip. I was also given a dust bag that was too small for it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mj84 said:


> Please Authenticate Tory Burch Bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112550838292?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thanks.



Ella Totes are hard to authenticate unless they are a bad fake. If the bag feels like a heavy nylon that is well constructed then it's likely authentic based on these pics. 



ayaaang said:


> (Continued) Interior and more detail pics for the Robinson Mini Double Zip. I was also given a dust bag that was too small for it. Thanks in advance!



authentic.


----------



## ayaaang

harlem_cutie said:


> Ella Totes are hard to authenticate unless they are a bad fake. If the bag feels like a heavy nylon that is well constructed then it's likely authentic based on these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.


Thank you, harlem_cutie! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Mailyn

Hi! Can anyone help me authenticate this Tory Burch Gemini link garden party bag? 
I purchased on eBay and noticed the seller is from Canada. He has 100% feedback but I am still nervous. I've paid around $225 for this bag and just want to make sure I am getting what I paid for


----------



## Louiebarney

Pewpewdara said:


> the plastic wrap ... already makes it look fake.


I've ordered bags directly from Tory Burch and the handles are wrapped in plastics just as this picture shows.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hello TB friends! I purchased this item from the TB outlet in Livermore and just recently sold it. The buyer just opened a claim saying that it's a fake! I'm a little shaken up by this as I know for a fact this item is 110% authentic!! Could a lovely person please help me authenticate this piece? Any help would be greatly appreciated. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Sunbright2016

Mailyn said:


> View attachment 3828834
> View attachment 3828835
> View attachment 3828836
> View attachment 3828837
> View attachment 3828838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can anyone help me authenticate this Tory Burch Gemini link garden party bag?
> I purchased on eBay and noticed the seller is from Canada. He has 100% feedback but I am still nervous. I've paid around $225 for this bag and just want to make sure I am getting what I paid for


I want to bid on this purse also but I am not sure about the authenticity. I am waiting for the answer on this one also.


----------



## harlem_cutie

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello TB friends! I purchased this item from the TB outlet in Livermore and just recently sold it. The buyer just opened a claim saying that it's a fake! I'm a little shaken up by this as I know for a fact this item is 110% authentic!! Could a lovely person please help me authenticate this piece? Any help would be greatly appreciated. THANK YOU!! [emoji813]


Sounds like buyer's remorse. Easiest way to prove authenticity is to get a copy of the receipt. If TB has your name in the system then they will have your purchase history on file.

Wallet looks okay to me. Hardware, trim and size are correct. What reason did your buyer give as to why it's fake?


----------



## GlitterEyebags

harlem_cutie said:


> Sounds like buyer's remorse. Easiest way to prove authenticity is to get a copy of the receipt. If TB has your name in the system then they will have your purchase history on file.
> 
> Wallet looks okay to me. Hardware, trim and size are correct. What reason did your buyer give as to why it's fake?


Thanks so much for your response! I've been checking back here almost every hour to see if anybody has any input!! I sold it on Poshmark so the buyer opened the case and now Poshmark is asking for pictures from them. I'm not even sure how this would rule out that the person switched out my item. Poshmark won't share these pictures with me and won't let me know if there's a timeframe to this whole process. Now I don't have my money nor my wallet. So frustrating!! Again, thank you for replying! Sorry you guys have to listen to my pity rant


----------



## harlem_cutie

GlitterEyebags said:


> Thanks so much for your response! I've been checking back here almost every hour to see if anybody has any input!! I sold it on Poshmark so the buyer opened the case and now Poshmark is asking for pictures from them. I'm not even sure how this would rule out that the person switched out my item. Poshmark won't share these pictures with me and won't let me know if there's a timeframe to this whole process. Now I don't have my money nor my wallet. So frustrating!! Again, thank you for replying! Sorry you guys have to listen to my pity rant


Did you get a pic of the "made in" tag on the inside? It will have a 4 digit code that you can use to check if you think the wallet was switched out. Good luck! If you can get the receipt Posh will close the case.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

harlem_cutie said:


> Did you get a pic of the "made in" tag on the inside? It will have a 4 digit code that you can use to check if you think the wallet was switched out. Good luck! If you can get the receipt Posh will close the case.


Oh no...I didn't even think of that...I guess I'll have to just wait it out for their decision. I will definitely keep your tip in mind for next time. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## dararazi123

Come someone check my tory burch is authentic or not? Pleaseeeeeee


----------



## dararazi123

dararazi123 said:


> View attachment 3833046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come someone check my tory burch is authentic or not? Pleaseeeeeee


It has no logo on zip pull though...
That's why i need to khow is it fake or that robinson series dont include logo stamp on zip pull..
Some pictures on Amazon and Ebay wallet also do not include stamp on zip btw.. 
someone pls authenticiate my wallet
Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)*

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

*2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS
who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications 
or just joined to get one.*

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687

NB: There are many Facebook groups that will provide authentications.


----------



## shutz

I need your expertise again please.. im not sure about the authenticity of this bag. 

View attachment 3837026


View attachment 3837027


View attachment 3837028


View attachment 3837029


Thank you so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> I need your expertise again please.. im not sure about the authenticity of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3837026
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837027
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837028
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837029
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


unable to see attachments. Can you pls repost. Thanks!


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> unable to see attachments. Can you pls repost. Thanks!



Sorry about that. Here you go..


----------



## rosesandteacups

Hi guys! So I know this is obviously fake but just want to make sure....seller pic is absolutely fake, right?


----------



## Daisybaltazar

HELP
I purchased two TB bags on Poshmark and I have no idea if they are authentic. I need the help of you the experts. If they are fake I’d like to return them. Thanks in advance for your help.
Xoxo Daisy


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Sorry about that. Here you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837584
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837585
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837587



looks fake to me. The chain doesn't seem correct and emblem placement looks off. Interior doesn't correspond to hardware. 



rosesandteacups said:


> Hi guys! So I know this is obviously fake but just want to make sure....seller pic is absolutely fake, right?



no one can authenticate off an emblem or two pics unless it's a really obvious fake



Daisybaltazar said:


> HELP
> I purchased two TB bags on Poshmark and I have no idea if they are authentic. I need the help of you the experts. If they are fake I’d like to return them. Thanks in advance for your help.
> Xoxo Daisy



tell me what the numbers are on the "made in" tag on the first one. Is any of the hardware engraved? Do you know what style this is supposed to be? I'm fairly certain this is fake.

Second one looks authentic.


----------



## Daisybaltazar

harlem_cutie said:


> looks fake to me. The chain doesn't seem correct and emblem placement looks off. Interior doesn't correspond to hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> no one can authenticate off an emblem or two pics unless it's a really obvious fake
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what the numbers are on the "made in" tag on the first one. Is any of the hardware engraved? Do you know what style this is supposed to be? I'm fairly certain this is fake.
> 
> Second one looks authentic.



Both zippers are engraved.  I attached a picture. As far as the made in tag there isn’t one. Wallet on chain I believe the post said here is the link to it.  https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Wallet-Chain-5988de715a49d0dc610d4e0a


----------



## harlem_cutie

Daisybaltazar said:


> Both zippers are engraved.  I attached a picture. As far as the made in tag there isn’t one. Wallet on chain I believe the post said here is the link to it.  https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Robinson-Wallet-Chain-5988de715a49d0dc610d4e0a


 Thanks for the link. The tabs were throwing me off. This is likely authentic. The only reason I'm not 100% sure is that the fakes are excellent. The "made in" tag should be a clear slip maybe near one of the pockets. If you find it let me know.


----------



## Daisybaltazar

harlem_cutie said:


> Thanks for the link. The tabs were throwing me off. This is likely authentic. The only reason I'm not 100% sure is that the fakes are excellent. The "made in" tag should be a clear slip maybe near one of the pockets. If you find it let me know.


No no tag at all. There’s also no other TB engravment on the inside other than on the zipper.  The blue on the bag throws me off, did TB make bags like this? I am not very familiar.  I looked online and didn’t seem to find another like it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Daisybaltazar said:


> No no tag at all. There’s also no other TB engravment on the inside other than on the zipper.  The blue on the bag throws me off, did TB make bags like this? I am not very familiar.  I looked online and didn’t seem to find another like it.



The Robinson line is only found at outlets now. The coastal blue/luggage combo came out a year or two ago. If we get that tag then I can confirm authenticity but if you are doubtful then I would return the bag as there are many fakes of the Robinson bags and most of the recent ones are great but you can spot them because they almost always have the wrong dust bag and are missing "made in" tags.

link to an authentic one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...656919?hash=item4403086117:g:6G0AAOSwMgdXzcYH


----------



## Daisybaltazar

harlem_cutie said:


> The Robinson line is only found at outlets now. The coastal blue/luggage combo came out a year or two ago. If we get that tag then I can confirm authenticity but if you are doubtful then I would return the bag as there are many fakes of the Robinson bags and most of the recent ones are great but you can spot them because they almost always have the wrong dust bag and are missing "made in" tags.
> 
> link to an authentic one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Bu...656919?hash=item4403086117:g:6G0AAOSwMgdXzcYH


Here’s the dust bag which was shipped with the bag. Thoughts?? Sorry to keep bothering you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Daisybaltazar said:


> Here’s the dust bag which was shipped with the bag. Thoughts?? Sorry to keep bothering you!


dust bag is correct.


----------



## Daisybaltazar

harlem_cutie said:


> dust bag is correct.


Thank you so much for all you help.


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> looks fake to me. The chain doesn't seem correct and emblem placement looks off. Interior doesn't correspond to hardware.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


----------



## CarolinaG1268

Hello all im in need of some help here with these millers..... they look good to me but comparing they with my other millers the stitching just seems off! Do ALL millers have that double stitching by the studs, even the older version ones? My guess is yes and these only have one. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Bonnylass

I've tried repeatedly to find where I type in questions in different Authenticate this.  They show places for replies only.  I've gone through the prelim requirements and should be good to go.  I don't have any prelim info after searching.  It's so different, I thought it might be vintage.


----------



## Bonnylass

Every time I try to post the photos, it says even a single one is too large.  I'm trying to do this on my phone as laptop is fried.  Is there anyone out there who was ever new to this site and had issues navigating and could possibly give some advice other than "It depends"


----------



## shutz

CarolinaG1268 said:


> Hello all im in need of some help here with these millers..... they look good to me but comparing they with my other millers the stitching just seems off! Do ALL millers have that double stitching by the studs, even the older version ones? My guess is yes and these only have one. Thank you so much in advance!



Can u post a pic of the inside strap with the made in stamp and the s/n on the other side


----------



## Cheryl_A13

Hi everyone

I'm new to Authenticate this Tory Burch forum.


----------



## Cheryl_A13

I notice some posting pictures of the "made in" tag bearing CHINA TBO or CHINA TBA? Is there such a tag by Tory Burch? Thought normally is Made in China?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Cheryl_A13 said:


> I notice some posting pictures of the "made in" tag bearing CHINA TBO or CHINA TBA? Is there such a tag by Tory Burch? Thought normally is Made in China?



"TBO" stands for "Tory Burch Outlet".


----------



## Cheryl_A13

harlem_cutie said:


> "TBO" stands for "Tory Burch Outlet".


Hi harlem_cutie, thanks! I actually got the answer from another thread.


----------



## Cheryl_A13

I have another query, does the Tory Burch Fleming convertible bag comes in leather? I don’t own one but I have tried one of my friend’s Fleming  and the whole bag feels hard like a box. But the one that I try it on in Tory Burch boutique, the leather feels soft ... it’s unlike my friends hard Leather.


----------



## purselovely93

Hello Ladies! I need help. I'm new to buying Tory Burch purses. I just purchased this bag and am questioning authenticity. The bag looks well built and the interior lining and stitching look good to me. But I'm worried that when I researched this style that all of the Robinsons had the Tory Burch logo stamped on the hardware, and all the photos I looked at had feet on the bottom of the bag. The purse that I purchased did not have those things. Should I be worried?

Here is the listing of the bag purchased.
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59e156e8c28456c280001386

I've also attached photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## Pokahantos

Hi
I need to make sure if this bag is fake or not; i bought it from ebay several weeks ago, just open it!

And if it is fake need to know how do you know?!


----------



## Lovetoshop89

Is this authentic Tory Burch bag?


----------



## Pokahantos

Hi
Is this an authentic bag?!


----------



## harlem_cutie

*GUIDELINES FOR TORY BURCH AUTHENTICATIONS (these are my preferences)

1. Do NOT PM me for authentications.

2. Authentications are only for active TPF members WITH at LEAST 25 POSTS who contribute widely, not those who primarily use TPF for authentications or just joined to get one. (we might slide on this but at least have the required pics)

3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts

4. At minimum, pics MUST include: 
- all exterior
- interior
- "made in..." tag
- price tag if visible in auction
- engraving on hardware (ie. zipper pull, lock, rivet, pushlock, screws, etc)
- if requesting authentication of Reva flats, please make every effort to post the shoe size which is generally found by the toe
*
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687


----------



## lettuceshop

Bonnylass said:


> Every time I try to post the photos, it says even a single one is too large.  I'm trying to do this on my phone as laptop is fried.  Is there anyone out there who was ever new to this site and had issues navigating and could possibly give some advice other than "It depends"


Are you using the “upload a file” link? What kind of phone are you using?


----------



## lettuceshop

Bonnylass said:


> I've tried repeatedly to find where I type in questions in different Authenticate this.  They show places for replies only.  I've gone through the prelim requirements and should be good to go.  I don't have any prelim info after searching.  It's so different, I thought it might be vintage.


You also have to be a member who has at least 25 posts and contributes to this forum.


----------



## mvsbas

Please help me authenticate this 797 top zip satchel please?
Thanks


----------



## lettuceshop

mvsbas said:


> Please help me authenticate this 797 top zip satchel please?
> Thanks


See rules please


----------



## mvsbas

sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mvsbas

Hello,

Good day. I am new to this forum so I am not quite sure if I have done this right.

I need help please in authenticating this.

Item: Tory Burch Large 797 Top zip satchel.
Photos provided below.

Thanks a lot


----------



## harlem_cutie

mvsbas said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good day. I am new to this forum so I am not quite sure if I have done this right.
> 
> I need help please in authenticating this.
> 
> Item: Tory Burch Large 797 Top zip satchel.
> Photos provided below.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Did you purchase from an auction like eBay? If so, please post the link. Based on what you posted this looks authentic.


----------



## mvsbas

harlem_cutie said:


> Did you purchase from an auction like eBay? If so, please post the link. Based on what you posted this looks authentic.



I did purchase it from a facebook page so I can't provide link. But yes, it is authentic . The seller provided the original receipt of the bag. Thank you


----------



## TobesWD

Hello! I am debating between these two listings to purchase a Tory Burch bag. Please help me authenticate them. Thank you.

Item: Round Crossbody Saffiano Leather Bag
Item #: 43485
Seller ID: stylemixshop

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-B...047800&hash=item41d31f30fb:g:EeUAAOSw1JhZZEVM

Seller ID: careenp
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH...047800&hash=item5b401adcc7:g:HCgAAOSw9gRZ-4Ua


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Hello, could someone please authenticate this tote?
Item Name (if you know it): N/A
Link (if available): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kdr4eip3n16qryt/AAC-QO70bEdV0jEUKXdvveooa?dl=0
Seller: N/A
Who took the pictures: Myself
History of the bag: I don't know


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sweet Whimsy said:


> Hello, could someone please authenticate this tote?
> Item Name (if you know it): N/A
> Link (if available): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kdr4eip3n16qryt/AAC-QO70bEdV0jEUKXdvveooa?dl=0
> Seller: N/A
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> History of the bag: I don't know


Could you post a front and back shot of the bag? I'm inclined to say this is an authentic first season logo tote. It is likely an unfinished sample which is why most of the hardware is not engraved.


----------



## muneed

Please kindly help to authenticate this Tory Burch for me
Item number : N/A (i’ve bought from my friend)


----------



## harlem_cutie

muneed said:


> Please kindly help to authenticate this Tory Burch for me
> Item number : N/A (i’ve bought from my friend)


sorry but this is fake


----------



## muneed

harlem_cutie said:


> sorry but this is fake


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## peachnectarco

Hello! Would you all mind checking out this bag for me? I suspect it is fake, but my friend thinks it isn't (which is of course what I would like to believe as well!) Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Putri Asri Prima

Hello.. Wondering if someone can help authenticate this bag I just purchased? I just bought from online shop. So please help me for this authenticate.. thank you


----------



## girlboss2017

Hi, can anyone help authenticate these flats? An acquaintance is trying to sell them to me. I think they're Carolines but the design and stitches seem off to me when I compare them to other photos. Or maybe this is a model I'm not familiar with?


----------



## Sonjoora

Hello,
Can someone please authenticate this for me?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122712926643 
Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

peachnectarco said:


> Hello! Would you all mind checking out this bag for me? I suspect it is fake, but my friend thinks it isn't (which is of course what I would like to believe as well!) Thank you so much for your time!
> View attachment 3883086
> 
> View attachment 3883087
> 
> View attachment 3883088
> View attachment 3883089
> View attachment 3883090



fake



Putri Asri Prima said:


> Hello.. Wondering if someone can help authenticate this bag I just purchased? I just bought from online shop. So please help me for this authenticate.. thank you



post the link to the shop but this looks fake to me



girlboss2017 said:


> Hi, can anyone help authenticate these flats? An acquaintance is trying to sell them to me. I think they're Carolines but the design and stitches seem off to me when I compare them to other photos. Or maybe this is a model I'm not familiar with?



impossible to authenticate with one pic



Sonjoora said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122712926643
> Thank you!



authentic


----------



## Putri Asri Prima

post the link to the shop but this looks fake

This is the link the online shop i bought that bag. https://shopee.co.id/wulanbutik/676261258


----------



## Sonjoora

The one I posted before was sold  
Could you please authenticate this for me?
Thanks so much for your help!!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHEN...772673?hash=item2846569ac1:g:l8QAAOSwrohZ3VOf


----------



## harlem_cutie

Putri Asri Prima said:


> post the link to the shop but this looks fake
> 
> This is the link the online shop i bought that bag. https://shopee.co.id/wulanbutik/676261258


100% fake. This shade of red is completely wrong among a bunch of other flaws.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sonjoora said:


> The one I posted before was sold
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> Thanks so much for your help!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHEN...772673?hash=item2846569ac1:g:l8QAAOSwrohZ3VOf


Authentic. All of sellers bags are.


----------



## Tikisme

Hi everyone. Please help me to authenticate this bag. this bag is made in Veitnam and also used YKK zip. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tikisme

Hi everyone. Please help to authenticate this bag. It is made in Vietam and its zips are YKK zip. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dwviera

Hello, please authenticate this bag.  thank you...


----------



## zwan23

Can anyone identify whether this Tory Burch bag is authentic based on the photos in this listing? I appreciate your help. https://www.ebay.com/itm/282730885505


----------



## harlem_cutie

Dwviera said:


> Hello, please authenticate this bag.  thank you...


this look authentic to me but do note that the fakes of this style are excellent and it is one of the most counterfeited styles.




zwan23 said:


> Can anyone identify whether this Tory Burch bag is authentic based on the photos in this listing? I appreciate your help. https://www.ebay.com/itm/282730885505


 fake


----------



## Pokahantos

Hi
is this an authentic Tory bag?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Pokahantos said:


> Hi
> is this an authentic Tory bag?


what does the made in tag look like? where did you purchase?


----------



## Pokahantos

harlem_cutie said:


> what does the made in tag look like? where did you purchase?



there is no made in tag; bought from ebay!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Pokahantos said:


> there is no made in tag; bought from ebay!


please link to the auction.


----------



## SunnyWitDatBag11

Hi TPF~ I'm new here! 
May I ask you to please see if this ebay listing is for an authentic Tory Burch Fleming Duffel Bag? 
Style has been sold out everywhere including Bloomingdales and Tory Burch stores/online.
This seller seems to have soooo many of the same Tory Burch bags for auction so I'm cautious...
Please help!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2764.l2649
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-B...529418?hash=item1c9a670e4a:g:H8MAAOSw2RZZz~pi


----------



## Pokahantos

harlem_cutie said:


> please link to the auction.


Actually I bought from the same seller another bag (fake) so I raise a calim then the seller removed all his items; so I wondering about this one thought its also fake.

Seller bage:
https://www.ebay.com/usr/b23princess?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754


----------



## harlem_cutie

Pokahantos said:


> Actually I bought from the same seller another bag (fake) so I raise a calim then the seller removed all his items; so I wondering about this one thought its also fake.
> 
> Seller bage:
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/b23princess?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754


The Fleming replicas are practically perfect and I have a hard time authenticating the better fakes. I suspected this one was fake because the TB emblem is about 2-3 cm too big for this bag but I can't always confirm that from pics. Unfortunately, this seller had fake bags. If you do an image search for any of the pics with the gray background it should pull up the bags on replica sites.


----------



## harlem_cutie

SunnyWitDatBag11 said:


> Hi TPF~ I'm new here!
> May I ask you to please see if this ebay listing is for an authentic Tory Burch Fleming Duffel Bag?
> Style has been sold out everywhere including Bloomingdales and Tory Burch stores/online.
> This seller seems to have soooo many of the same Tory Burch bags for auction so I'm cautious...
> Please help!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2764.l2649
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-B...529418?hash=item1c9a670e4a:g:H8MAAOSw2RZZz~pi


I usually don't look at authentication requests until the poster has 25 posts. Stay away from this seller because they are carrying two of the most duplicated TB styles. The pics are low quality so they aren't really helpful.


----------



## SunnyWitDatBag11

harlem_cutie said:


> I usually don't look at authentication requests until the poster has 25 posts. Stay away from this seller because they are carrying two of the most duplicated TB styles. The pics are low quality so they aren't really helpful.


Thank you so much harlem_cutie!!


----------



## nuggetch

Hello, Can someone please authenticate Tory Burch Fleming bag? I got it off of Poshmark and have two days to accept it or not. Thank you.


----------



## nuggetch

i purchased this through Poshmark for the first time. Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not?


----------



## harlem_cutie

nuggetch said:


> Hello, Can someone please authenticate Tory Burch Fleming bag? I got it off of Poshmark and have two days to accept it or not. Thank you.


Please link to the sale or seller. Did this come with a dust bag?


----------



## nuggetch

harlem_cutie said:


> Please link to the sale or seller. Did this come with a dust bag?



This is the posting: https://bnc.lt/focc/eVxU9fEZKI
Yes it did.


----------



## harlem_cutie

nuggetch said:


> This is the posting: https://bnc.lt/focc/eVxU9fEZKI
> Yes it did.


Thank you. I'm 99% certain this bag is fake. The serifs on the emblem are not as sharp as they should be, outline stitching is uneven, dust bag does not match date code and the price tag is formatted incorrectly.


----------



## Louiebarney

Hi - was looking thru Tradesy and saw this bag. I’ve never seen the Fleming backpack like this...is it a fake?
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-fleming-handbag-fleming-backpack-black-22592742/


----------



## junoandcinnamon

Hello--would someone be able to let me know if this bag is authentic? Many thanks in advance!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-satchel-baguette-22572029/


----------



## Cnaj

sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Cnaj

Hi, could someone help authenticate this purse? I can't seem to find the same style online and the inside clear tag says "TBO Philippines" instead of "made in China". Thank you so much for any help!!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


----------



## Cnaj

harlem_cutie said:


> please link to the auction.


Does anyone know if eBay will refund your money if it's fake?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Louiebarney said:


> Hi - was looking thru Tradesy and saw this bag. I’ve never seen the Fleming backpack like this...is it a fake?
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-fleming-handbag-fleming-backpack-black-22592742/


Not familiar with this style.


junoandcinnamon said:


> Hello--would someone be able to let me know if this bag is authentic? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-satchel-baguette-22572029/


This bag is a new style for this season. Edit - fake. Gonna post a pic in 2 mins.


Cnaj said:


> Hi, could someone help authenticate this purse? I can't seem to find the same style online and the inside clear tag says "TBO Philippines" instead of "made in China". Thank you so much for any help!!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


This is an authentic outlet bag. "TBO" stands for Tory Burch Outlet.


----------



## harlem_cutie

junoandcinnamon said:


> Hello--would someone be able to let me know if this bag is authentic? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-satchel-baguette-22572029/


This is what an authentic tag looks like. The bag in this post is a fake.


----------



## Louiebarney

harlem_cutie said:


> This is what an authentic tag looks like. The bag in this post is a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911739


I am not an authenticator, but that bag is a McGraw Triple Compartment satchel - NOT the McGraw Tote. Here is a pic from the Tory Burch page.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Louiebarney said:


> I am not an authenticator, but that bag is a McGraw Triple Compartment satchel - NOT the McGraw Tote. Here is a pic from the Tory Burch page.


The first 4 pics in the listing are website pics. If you zoom on the pics of the actual bag the stitching is messy. The bottom tabs/feet placement is incorrect. Tag formatting is also wrong which is why I posted mine. The bag in the Tradesy listing is fake. It almost got me until I zoomed in.


----------



## Louiebarney

harlem_cutie said:


> The first 4 pics in the listing are website pics. If you zoom on the pics of the actual bag the stitching is messy. The bottom tabs/feet placement is incorrect. Tag formatting is also wrong which is why I posted mine. The bag in the Tradesy listing is fake. It almost got me until I zoomed in.


Ah...my bad. Am so sorry.


----------



## Louiebarney

harlem_cutie said:


> Not familiar with this style.
> 
> This bag is a new style for this season. Edit - fake. Gonna post a pic in 2 mins.
> 
> This is an authentic outlet bag. "TBO" stands for Tory Burch Outlet.


----------



## Louiebarney

The first pic in this link is the pic from the Tory Burch website - all other pics are of a different bag. There is no Fleming backpack with a zippered front compartment. Too bad Tradesy lets stuff like this through.


----------



## Louiebarney

harlem_cutie said:


> Not familiar with this style.
> 
> This bag is a new style for this season. Edit - fake. Gonna post a pic in 2 mins.
> 
> This is an authentic outlet bag. "TBO" stands for Tory Burch Outlet.



Regarding the Tory Burch Fleming Backpack - The first pic in this link is the pic from the Tory Burch website - all other pics are of a different bag. There is no Fleming backpack with a zippered front compartment. Too bad Tradesy lets stuff like this through.


----------



## Louiebarney

Tried to remove my duplicate comments, but I guess you can’t.


----------



## junoandcinnamon

Louiebarney said:


> Tried to remove my duplicate comments, but I guess you can’t.





harlem_cutie said:


> This is what an authentic tag looks like. The bag in this post is a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911739



Thank you both for your expertise here. It's so disappointing to hear that there are counterfeit items on this site. I hate seeing hopeful buyers scammed!


----------



## bargainshop75

Hi - Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Harper bag? It looks authentic but the front TB emblem is slightly different than other Harper bags I’m seeing. Not sure if it may just have some seasonal variations.

Really want to buy this from eBay if it’s authentic. Thanks for your help!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192319383589


----------



## harlem_cutie

bargainshop75 said:


> Hi - Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Harper bag? It looks authentic but the front TB emblem is slightly different than other Harper bags I’m seeing. Not sure if it may just have some seasonal variations.
> 
> Really want to buy this from eBay if it’s authentic. Thanks for your help!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192319383589


Authentic. Go for it!


----------



## bargainshop75

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. Go for it!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Aypanic

Hai, can someone authenticate this tb bag?


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Hi, i found a shop on instagram thag claims to sell authentic bags. Can anyone please check if this TB Fleming convertible in light oak is authentic? I tried to compare with my pictures from TB store and it was 90% similar, except for the location of magnetic closure and the quilt pattern.

The price is more than half cheaper than counter's price. Really thank you in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Buyorbyebags said:


> Hi, i found a shop on instagram thag claims to sell authentic bags. Can anyone please check if this TB Fleming convertible in light oak is authentic? I tried to compare with my pictures from TB store and it was 90% similar, except for the location of magnetic closure and the quilt pattern.
> 
> The price is more than half cheaper than counter's price. Really thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3915369
> View attachment 3915370
> View attachment 3915371
> View attachment 3915372
> View attachment 3915373


Link to the seller or provide their IG name.


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Hi, IG name is @thevioletta.
She claimed that many celebrity and public figures use branded bags provided by her shop and no complained was ever addressed.


harlem_cutie said:


> Link to the seller or provide their IG name.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Buyorbyebags said:


> Hi, IG name is @thevioletta.
> She claimed that many celebrity and public figures use branded bags provided by her shop and no complained was ever addressed.


Can you ask to see the price tag? Thanks! It's hard for me to authenticate because the pics are dark. Hopefully, the pic of the price tag will help.


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Thank you in advance. I am trying to request the price tag however the seller has not replied even my chat from 2 days ago.

From slight view, do you think it is original? My concern is the start of the diamond pattern on the left is a bit different between the photo the seller sent and the bag i saw in counter and website (or maybe slight differences in design is possible because of different manufacturing country of Tory Burch bags?)



harlem_cutie said:


> Can you ask to see the price tag? Thanks! It's hard for me to authenticate because the pics are dark. Hopefully, the pic of the price tag will help.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Buyorbyebags said:


> Thank you in advance. I am trying to request the price tag however the seller has not replied even my chat from 2 days ago.
> 
> From slight view, do you think it is original? My concern is the start of the diamond pattern on the left is a bit different between the photo the seller sent and the bag i saw in counter and website (or maybe slight differences in design is possible because of different manufacturing country of Tory Burch bags?)



are these bags the same size? Looks like the TB counter one is smaller? The quilted panels on Fleming bags are supposed to be made from one piece of leather so as long as the quilting is symmetrical and continuous it should not be a red flag if patterns vary.


----------



## Sukrita opr

Hi! I'm a new member here and i desperately need help. I just bought a tb fleming bag from an online reseller and i suspect the bag is fake. Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thankyou.


----------



## legalbeagle

harlem_cutie said:


> are these bags the same size? Looks like the TB counter one is smaller? The quilted panels on Fleming bags are supposed to be made from one piece of leather so as long as the quilting is symmetrical and continuous it should not be a red flag if patterns vary.


I remember a member is having a problem with this seller about one or two years back.
She's actually showed up in this forum I think. But I can't remember her user id.


----------



## Sukrita opr

Hi! I'm a new member here and i desperately need help. I just bought a tb fleming bag from an online reseller and i suspect the bag is fake. Can you help me authenticate this bag? Thankyou.


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Did she really show up? I bet that's to defend herself?

So i guess she knew her reputation in online forum?



legalbeagle said:


> I remember a member is having a problem with this seller about one or two years back.
> She's actually showed up in this forum I think. But I can't remember her user id.


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Yes it's supposed to be the same size, maybr look smaller because of different angle. Thanks for your explanation. I will post the price tag if the seller ever reply my chat.



harlem_cutie said:


> are these bags the same size? Looks like the TB counter one is smaller? The quilted panels on Fleming bags are supposed to be made from one piece of leather so as long as the quilting is symmetrical and continuous it should not be a red flag if patterns vary.


----------



## legalbeagle

I was mistaken. It was another seller from instagram who showed up here.
as for the Thevioletta, I once mediated the dispute between her and her customer.


----------



## legalbeagle

Buyorbyebags said:


> Did she really show up? I bet that's to defend herself?
> 
> So i guess she knew her reputation in online forum?




I was mistaken. It was another seller from instagram who showed up here.
as for the Thevioletta, I once mediated the dispute between her and her customer.


----------



## Aypanic

Hai, i am a new member in this forum
Can someone authenticate this tb bag?

Thank you


----------



## Tropevoli

Buyorbyebags said:


> Yes it's supposed to be the same size, maybr look smaller because of different angle. Thanks for your explanation. I will post the price tag if the seller ever reply my chat.



Hi dear just for ur case I'm from Indonesia Jakarta also. Just want u to know. For flemming. I went to mangga dua few days ago & i found a shop selling the counterfeit ones & the sales said it is a "mirror quality"  i love tory too & i found out that yes they have a really creepy almost look alike even the plastic tag on the inside with the logo. If u want to go & check urself to compare ur bag with it I suggest u can go & see the fake one that the sales person claims a lot of online shop in Jakarta bought & sell it by saying its authentic bcause of its  "mirror quality" please let me know if u want to know more info about the store in mangga dua


----------



## Tropevoli

harlem_cutie said:


> Link to the seller or provide their IG name.



Hii i don't really suggest buying online that sells half price cos most of my friends got trick like that too. It is weird unless they bought the bag from the outlet (that sells last seasons bag under the main shop price) but still u have to double check with the outlet. If the model u want is available if not many of the sellers that sells fake will claim it from outlet


----------



## Tropevoli

Buyorbyebags said:


> Thank you in advance. I am trying to request the price tag however the seller has not replied even my chat from 2 days ago.
> 
> From slight view, do you think it is original? My concern is the start of the diamond pattern on the left is a bit different between the photo the seller sent and the bag i saw in counter and website (or maybe slight differences in design is possible because of different manufacturing country of Tory Burch bags?)



The pattern for me looks suspicious. It has to be symmetrical all the stitches. Just imo use a ruler to measure it. I did that on all my bags. Branded authentic ones have very symmetrical & neat stitching


----------



## Nesma

Hello
Please authentic this bag


----------



## LaurenAV

Can anyone authenticate this bag? I just bought it used (at a thrift store) for a steal and now I’m worried! Also, does anyone know the style name? Thank you!


----------



## angelphilipus

Hi, I need some help in identifying this TB clutch. I’ve never seen this style before and I’ve done my research on Google looking for the exact same style, but found nothing. The shape is the same with Amanda/Robinson/Britten, chain style is also the same, and even the inside is the same with my Amanda but I’ve never seen a TB clutch in full leather logo without a circle around it (because usually the non-circled ones on clutches are made of metal, AFAIK). The seller said she bought it in late 2016. Maybe this is an outlet one or something? If anyone has ever seen or own this particular style, please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

angelphilipus said:


> Hi, I need some help in identifying this TB clutch. I’ve never seen this style before and I’ve done my research on Google looking for the exact same style, but found nothing. The shape is the same with Amanda/Robinson/Britten, chain style is also the same, and even the inside is the same with my Amanda but I’ve never seen a TB clutch in full leather logo without a circle around it (because usually the non-circled ones on clutches are made of metal, AFAIK). The seller said she bought it in late 2016. Maybe this is an outlet one or something? If anyone has ever seen or own this particular style, please let me know. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3922591
> 
> View attachment 3922592



That seam across the front is not really consistent with Tory Burch bags especially clutches.  This bag also looks to be in very bad shape. I do not baby my bags and my clutches all look better than this and all are older.   I would give it a pass.  Someone else can speak to authenticity...


----------



## angelphilipus

ALPurseFanatic said:


> That seam across the front is not really consistent with Tory Burch bags especially clutches.  This bag also looks to be in very bad shape. I do not baby my bags and my clutches all look better than this and all are older.   I would give it a pass.  Someone else can speak to authenticity...


That’s also my concern. When I looked into it, I saw untidy stitching and the middle part of the logo where the two T’s meet isn’t symmetrical with the line on the bag. As for the condition, I guess it’s in a bad shape yes, but that’s probably because it’s all leather without any metal logo to sort of “support” the bag from shrinking? Have you seen this style before?


----------



## kwizzle

Can you help me authenticate this? Thank you.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

angelphilipus said:


> That’s also my concern. When I looked into it, I saw untidy stitching and the middle part of the logo where the two T’s meet isn’t symmetrical with the line on the bag. As for the condition, I guess it’s in a bad shape yes, but that’s probably because it’s all leather without any metal logo to sort of “support” the bag from shrinking? Have you seen this style before?



I have not seen this style before.  I do not think the excessive wear is due to the metal logo not supporting it.  The leather looks bad all around.  It is not consistent with what I have experienced with TB leather bags and I am not one to baby my bags.


----------



## angelphilipus

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I have not seen this style before.  I do not think the excessive wear is due to the metal logo not supporting it.  The leather looks bad all around.  It is not consistent with what I have experienced with TB leather bags and I am not one to baby my bags.


Welp, then it’s a no go. It’s sold in a really good deal but if nobody here has ever seen it, then I’ll just assume it’s fake  thanks for your input btw, AL!


----------



## aarynmcf

alvie said:


> View attachment 3483804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, would you please help to authenticate this TB bag?
> Bag name: Tory Burch Fleming Medium - Black
> Purchase place: a seller on instagram. She said she bought it on a US outlet during the sale.
> The leather feels very soft and has the "leather smell"
> Note: it's very hard to get a clear "made in china" tag, I hope the picture is clear enough. It says:
> MADE IN CHINA
> 10005608
> 05 - 16
> 
> TIA ☺
> View attachment 3483782
> View attachment 3483783
> View attachment 3483785
> View attachment 3483794
> View attachment 3483805
> View attachment 3483786
> View attachment 3483787
> View attachment 3483788
> View attachment 3483789
> View attachment 3483804


I’m getting one from posh Saturday - hope it’s real!


----------



## Tosa22

Could someone take a look at this tote and let me know if it is authentic and if so, what style it is? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Monik__01

nuggetch said:


> i purchased this through Poshmark for the first time. Can someone tell me if this is authentic or not?


Hi, I purchased the same bag but different color for the same seller
You get your money back??
Thank you


----------



## junoandcinnamon

Hello, would someone be able to authenticate this bag? I've been looking for this color for a while. 
Thank you in advance!

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...42&rk=1&rkt=1&&_trksid=p2045573.c100642.m3226
Seller: gabysbags


----------



## harlem_cutie

Nesma said:


> Hello
> Please authentic this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921948
> View attachment 3921949


Fake. Next time please post the requested pics for authentication I have listed in my sig.




LaurenAV said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag? I just bought it used (at a thrift store) for a steal and now I’m worried! Also, does anyone know the style name? Thank you!



Authentic. I think it's an Audra or something from the Dena line.




kwizzle said:


> Can you help me authenticate this? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922891
> View attachment 3922891
> View attachment 3922891
> View attachment 3922891
> View attachment 3922892
> View attachment 3922893
> View attachment 3922894
> View attachment 3922893
> View attachment 3922894
> View attachment 3922895
> View attachment 3922897


Authentic outlet Kerrington. I think this style is called Charm & Luck



ALPurseFanatic said:


> I have not seen this style before.  I do not think the excessive wear is due to the metal logo not supporting it.  The leather looks bad all around.  It is not consistent with what I have experienced with TB leather bags and I am not one to baby my bags.



Agree with you. Bag looks to be in poor shape and a def pass because of that.



angelphilipus said:


> Welp, then it’s a no go. It’s sold in a really good deal but if nobody here has ever seen it, then I’ll just assume it’s fake  thanks for your input btw, AL!



Agree that this was a pass. The strap makes me lean towards fake.




Tosa22 said:


> Could someone take a look at this tote and let me know if it is authentic and if so, what style it is? Thanks in advance!!



Pls post clearer pics of inside. Really want to see the logo and zipper pull.



junoandcinnamon said:


> Hello, would someone be able to authenticate this bag? I've been looking for this color for a while.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...42&rk=1&rkt=1&&_trksid=p2045573.c100642.m3226
> Seller: gabysbags



Authentic. All of seller's bags are authentic.


----------



## junoandcinnamon

Thank you, Harlem_Cutie!! You're the best. I'll purchase the bag


----------



## Tosa22

@harlem_cutie . Hi! Below are some additional pics. I appreciate you assisting me!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Tosa22 said:


> @harlem_cutie . Hi! Below are some additional pics. I appreciate you assisting me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925466
> View attachment 3925467
> View attachment 3925469
> View attachment 3925471
> View attachment 3925472



authentic.


----------



## Tosa22

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic.


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## aarynmcf

Please authenticate this bag.


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> Please authenticate this bag.


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> Please authenticate this bag.


The logo is a little off center,  does that happen sometimes? The leather feels really smooth and soft and smells really good


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> Please authenticate this bag.


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> Please authenticate this bag.


Here’s the posh listing I got it from.  Thank you for your help! I hope I did this right…


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> Here’s the posh listing I got it from.  Thank you for your help! I hope I did this right…


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> Please authenticate this bag.


https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-B...her-Chain-Cross-Body-59e3d7e6c284568f78088923

Here’s the link


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> Please authenticate this bag.


Never mind - I decided to return bc of the scratch in the leather and the offcentered logo.  Thanks


----------



## kwizzle

harlem_cutie said:


> Fake. Next time please post the requested pics for authentication I have listed in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic. I think it's an Audra or something from the Dena line.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic outlet Kerrington. I think this style is called Charm & Luck
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you. Bag looks to be in poor shape and a def pass because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree that this was a pass. The strap makes me lean towards fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls post clearer pics of inside. Really want to see the logo and zipper pull.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic. All of seller's bags are authentic.




Thank you so much! Is it a norm that outlet bags dont come with a dustbag? First time buyer a TB. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

kwizzle said:


> Thank you so much! Is it a norm that outlet bags dont come with a dustbag? First time buyer a TB. Thanks!


The style is actually called "Peace" sorry about the misinfo earlier. Most canvas bags haven't come with a dustbag in a long time. As far as I know canvas and nylon bags no longer come with dustbags.


----------



## shutz

kwizzle said:


> Thank you so much! Is it a norm that outlet bags dont come with a dustbag? First time buyer a TB. Thanks!



Yes. They dont come with a dustbag but you can always ask for one.


----------



## kwizzle

Thank you so much.


----------



## debthegreat

Can someone tell me if this is authentic.  It is cute but the inside looks plastic and no where does it say tory burch, as far as I can see.    

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-36186-t...wWLjRtwbRDq_K3QnZTj6qIrfAahoCAVAQAvD_BwE#tabs


----------



## MissLynne

Hi there can someone authenticate this bag? Just purchased from eBay. Thank you!

1. Tory Burch T Bombe Satchel with Patent Trim
2. Item # 282775542709
3. Ebay seller = sweetpeaze
4. Black leather with black patent trim

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...1-2B04-45D5-80A7-640AFB4FAFCC_zpsxghxnsqp.png

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...0-2221-416B-951C-C4EFD955A57D_zpsi77vcys1.png

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...4-6863-435E-9459-05B132F3FCF0_zpse6xon79t.png

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...A-AC5C-4E38-AC0F-2078AB116FBA_zpsskm8vl5t.png

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...6-4C94-4DE4-8EF5-84318147D448_zpswon4egm6.png

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...4-C224-4580-86DF-DAD6762294F9_zpsjuiskotp.png

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...F-6C04-40D2-A2AA-8F8B40F01C91_zpsxrwzls4s.png


----------



## Ktsmomi

Hi there. Could someone please authenticate this for me? thanks!!!


----------



## MissLynne

Hi there can someone authenticate this bag? Just purchased from eBay. Also the wallet purchased from Poshmark.  Thank you!

1. Tory Burch T Bombe Satchel with Patent Trim
2. Item # 282775542709
3. eBay seller = sweetpeaze
4. Black leather with black patent trim

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...1-2B04-45D5-80A7-640AFB4FAFCC_zpsxghxnsqp.png

1. Kerrington zip wallet
2. Style number 22149140
3. Poshmark seller = mcmullenm7
4. Color = blush/champagne dot

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...6-BC32-46A2-8FE4-2E6527BAFCCA_zpsgf9rawht.png


----------



## Cc14

sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I recently found this Tory Burch wallet at a thrift store and was wondering if it was authentic. I’m not sure if I’m posting in the correct place, but thank you! Every time I try to upload photos it says they are too large; confused on how this works. On the inside of the wallet there is a white tag that says made in China.


----------



## LaurenAV

harlem_cutie said:


> Fake. Next time please post the requested pics for authentication I have listed in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic. I think it's an Audra or something from the Dena line.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic outlet Kerrington. I think this style is called Charm & Luck
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you. Bag looks to be in poor shape and a def pass because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree that this was a pass. The strap makes me lean towards fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls post clearer pics of inside. Really want to see the logo and zipper pull.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic. All of seller's bags are authentic.



Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## harlem_cutie

debthegreat said:


> Can someone tell me if this is authentic.  It is cute but the inside looks plastic and no where does it say tory burch, as far as I can see.
> 
> http://www.coutureusa.com/p-36186-t...wWLjRtwbRDq_K3QnZTj6qIrfAahoCAVAQAvD_BwE#tabs



Not sure. The lining is throwing me off but everything else makes me think it's authentic.



Ktsmomi said:


> View attachment 3926977
> View attachment 3926978
> View attachment 3926979
> View attachment 3926980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. Could someone please authenticate this for me? thanks!!!



authentic



MissLynne said:


> Hi there can someone authenticate this bag? Just purchased from eBay. Also the wallet purchased from Poshmark.  Thank you!
> 
> 1. Tory Burch T Bombe Satchel with Patent Trim
> 2. Item # 282775542709
> 3. eBay seller = sweetpeaze
> 4. Black leather with black patent trim
> 
> http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...1-2B04-45D5-80A7-640AFB4FAFCC_zpsxghxnsqp.png
> 
> 1. Kerrington zip wallet
> 2. Style number 22149140
> 3. Poshmark seller = mcmullenm7
> 4. Color = blush/champagne dot
> 
> http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums...6-BC32-46A2-8FE4-2E6527BAFCCA_zpsgf9rawht.png



1st one is def authentic and probably from 2005-2006. Not sure about the second one.


----------



## MissLynne

harlem_cutie said:


> Not sure. The lining is throwing me off but everything else makes me think it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 1st one is def authentic and probably from 2005-2006. Not sure about the second one.


Thank you Harlem_Cutie!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Hi All - please post the required pics for speedier authentications. I check the forum in my free time and I cannot authenticate w/o pics and need a minimum set of required pics in order to give you an authentication with confidence. Please see my signature for those requirements or here - *http://goo.gl/1BxFts. *I've been pretty lax with enforcing the post count rule but low effort posts will continue to be ignored. *Help me help you!*

If you have a Fleming bag, unless it's a very bad fake, it will be hard to authenticate. The fakes are excellent! For all Fleming bag authentications you must post the minimum required pics. I also encourage you all to use the various social media group for authentications. Most FB groups get a lot more activity than this thread. Happy shopping!


----------



## chimcphee

Hi!

Can someone authenticate this for me, please? Thank you!

Item name: All-T crossbody (?)
Seller ID: athenaisihos (Poshmark)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Crossbody-Bag-5a0f01de4e95a3785e034601

No price tag to take a picture of. I couldn't get a good picture of the "Made in" tag, but it says HFA031 01-14


----------



## chimcphee

Sorry, it wouldn't let me upload all the pictures into one post.


----------



## chimcphee

And, this listing, please. Thank you!

Item name: Fleming
Item number: 112738568280
Seller ID: dafflito10
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112738568280


----------



## BREEzee

H i!

Can someone authenticate this for me, please? Thank you!

Item name: All-T crossbody (?)
Seller ID: athenaisihos (Poshmark)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Crossbody-Bag-5a0f01de4e95a3785e034601

No price tag to take a picture of. I couldn't get a good picture of the "Made in" tag, but it says HFA031 01-14


----------



## BREEzee

Interior


----------



## BREEzee

And, this listing, please. Thank you!

Item name: Fleming
Item number: 112738568280
Seller ID: dafflito10
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F112738568280


----------



## BREEzee

Sorry about the duplicate posts under separate usernames. I realized I logged into a very old account that I hadn't posted any in. Please authenticate both items anyway! Thank you!


----------



## anandana123

Hi all, I'm hoping someone could help me see if this bag is authentic please? I have just recently bought this and I have tried myself online to authenticate but I would like a more expert opinion (only recent lover of handbags!). It's a Robinson double zip tote. Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## anandana123

And some more images, just in case! Thanks again!


----------



## harlem_cutie

BREEzee said:


> Interior



authentic. This is an outlet version so there are some minor differences between this version and the retail version.



BREEzee said:


> And, this listing, please. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Fleming
> Item number: 112738568280
> Seller ID: dafflito10
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F112738568280



leaning towards fake on this one. The proportion of the emblem to the rest of the bag is off.



anandana123 said:


> And some more images, just in case! Thanks again!



authentic


----------



## anandana123

Thank you so much Harlem_Cutie!


----------



## knunnery

Can anyone authenticate this for me?! The girl I bought it from assured me it was authentic, but when it came in I wasn’t sure because of no markings on the hardware. I tried to look online myself to see if I could tell. I would feel better if someone else could tell me yes or no. I bought it off of poshmark where I am a member. I can’t attach a link because I used the app to purchase. This is the large Tory York tote.


----------



## lettuceshop

I know this doesn’t meet your requirements but I hate to see people buying fake items. Just on your knowledge have you ever seen these bags? Thanks @harlem_cutie photos coming.


----------



## lettuceshop

lettuceshop said:


> I know this doesn’t meet your requirements but I hate to see people buying fake items. Just on your knowledge have you ever seen these bags? Thanks @harlem_cutie photos coming.


----------



## harlem_cutie

knunnery said:


> View attachment 3933714
> View attachment 3933715
> View attachment 3933716
> View attachment 3933717
> View attachment 3933718
> View attachment 3933719
> View attachment 3933720
> View attachment 3933721
> View attachment 3933723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this for me?! The girl I bought it from assured me it was authentic, but when it came in I wasn’t sure because of no markings on the hardware. I tried to look online myself to see if I could tell. I would feel better if someone else could tell me yes or no. I bought it off of poshmark where I am a member. I can’t attach a link because I used the app to purchase. This is the large Tory York tote.



Looks authentic. The majority of newer/outlet York totes do not have engraving on the hardware. They also fall apart pretty quickly.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> I know this doesn’t meet your requirements but I hate to see people buying fake items. Just on your knowledge have you ever seen these bags? Thanks @harlem_cutie photos coming.




Can you get pics of the inside, especially of the "made in" tag? This style was def made and they are really old. Maybe 2006-ish? It was a line of travel totes.


----------



## knunnery

harlem_cutie said:


> Looks authentic. The majority of newer/outlet York totes do not have engraving on the hardware. They also fall apart pretty quickly.


Thank you so much!


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Can you get pics of the inside, especially of the "made in" tag? This style was def made and they are really old. Maybe 2006-ish? It was a line of travel totes.


Wow I am shocked they looked so fake to me. I’m not interested in buying them and really don’t want to get involved in asking for information.
Thank you so much.


----------



## BREEzee

harlem_cutie, I did a search and have found that you have said you trusted kimma323 as a seller in the past; is that still the case now (I haven't seen a mention about "her" in two years in this thread)? Also, are there outlet versions of the Fleming convertible (I tried searching the forum for answers); if so, how is it different than the "retail/boutique" version?

Item name: Fleming convertible
Item number: 302601770891
Seller ID: kimma323
Link: Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F112738568280

Thank you for any help!


----------



## SSALVAGGIO

I think this may be either an early Tory Burch or a fake. I picked this up at an flea market where they either didn't know what they had or like I said it's a fake.
I would like to find out for sure though. As I have picked up authentic Coach & a Prada at this market before. Any help on it's value is also greatly appreciated.


----------



## sillytan

Can you help me authenticate this wallet? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122907963153


----------



## Tropigal3

Please authenticate this Alexa tote.

Item Name: Alexa Tote
Item Number: 182979617641
Seller ID: rose-window
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) Don't post mobile web link.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-TORY-BURCH-Alexa-Leather-Tote-598-00/182979617641?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## harlem_cutie

BREEzee said:


> harlem_cutie, I did a search and have found that you have said you trusted kimma323 as a seller in the past; is that still the case now (I haven't seen a mention about "her" in two years in this thread)? Also, are there outlet versions of the Fleming convertible (I tried searching the forum for answers); if so, how is it different than the "retail/boutique" version?
> 
> Item name: Fleming convertible
> Item number: 302601770891
> Seller ID: kimma323
> Link: Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F112738568280
> 
> Thank you for any help!



authentic



sillytan said:


> Can you help me authenticate this wallet? https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122907963153



this looks fake to me. The zipper style has changed.



Tropigal3 said:


> Please authenticate this Alexa tote.
> 
> Item Name: Alexa Tote
> Item Number: 182979617641
> Seller ID: rose-window
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) Don't post mobile web link.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-TORY-BURCH-Alexa-Leather-Tote-598-00/182979617641?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



authentic


----------



## sillytan

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> this looks fake to me. The zipper style has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


THANK YOU


----------



## Tropigal3

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> this looks fake to me. The zipper style has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic



Yeah, thank you!


----------



## Tropigal3

Another one please

Item Name: Alexa Tote
Item Number: 292414489419
Seller ID: eddy1hir
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...d=292414809271&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507

https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/95121251795


----------



## pursesandoxies

SSALVAGGIO said:


> I think this may be either an early Tory Burch or a fake. I picked this up at an flea market where they either didn't know what they had or like I said it's a fake.
> I would like to find out for sure though. As I have picked up authentic Coach & a Prada at this market before. Any help on it's value is also greatly appreciated.


There is a specific authentication thread for TB.  You're required to have a minimum of 25 posts though, just for future reference.  I will tell you though, because I hate people getting scammed with fakes that this is not authentic.


----------



## Eskino

Authenticate this Tory Burch please! I got it as a gift not sure if it’s real!


----------



## SSALVAGGIO

designeraholic said:


> There is a specific authentication thread for TB.  You're required to have a minimum of 25 posts though, just for future reference.  I will tell you though, because I hate people getting scammed with fakes that this is not authentic.


Thank you. I am just starting to look at Tory Burch stuff. so I really appreciate it.


----------



## PEZfan

can anyone speak to the hardware on this bag? It doesn't match the other ones I have


----------



## Dafitri

Hi...

Please assist me to authenticate this tory burch bag,,,
One of online shopping offered me to buy this bag, but not sure it is authentic or not.

Thank you


----------



## ni4h

*PLEASE authenticate this Tory Burch*


----------



## pursesandoxies

SSALVAGGIO said:


> Thank you. I am just starting to look at Tory Burch stuff. so I really appreciate it.


You're welcome =)


----------



## harlem_cutie

Tropigal3 said:


> Another one please
> 
> Item Name: Alexa Tote
> Item Number: 292414489419
> Seller ID: eddy1hir
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Alexa-Quilted-Center-Zip-Tote-In-Concrete-Gray-Leather-MSRP-598/292414489419?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=a913fe33787840f09c6943dfb22c2ad5&pid=100290&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=292414809271&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507
> 
> https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/95121251795



authentic



Eskino said:


> View attachment 3942333
> View attachment 3942327
> View attachment 3942328
> View attachment 3942326
> View attachment 3942327
> View attachment 3942328
> View attachment 3942329
> View attachment 3942330
> View attachment 3942331
> View attachment 3942332
> View attachment 3942333
> View attachment 3942326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate this Tory Burch please! I got it as a gift not sure if it’s real!



fake



PEZfan said:


> can anyone speak to the hardware on this bag? It doesn't match the other ones I have



outlet bag and it's authentic



Dafitri said:


> Hi...
> 
> Please assist me to authenticate this tory burch bag,,,
> One of online shopping offered me to buy this bag, but not sure it is authentic or not.
> 
> Thank you



missing required pics



ni4h said:


> *PLEASE authenticate this Tory Burch*



missing required pics


----------



## ni4h

> missing required pics


Please to authenticate


----------



## harlem_cutie

ni4h said:


> Please to authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947921
> View attachment 3947919
> View attachment 3947924
> View attachment 3947925
> View attachment 3947926
> View attachment 3947927



where did you purchase this? I don't know if/when handles changed. This doesn't look authentic to me but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## ni4h

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase this? I don't know if/when handles changed. This doesn't look authentic to me but I'm not 100% sure.


I buy with PO system in US ... I am newbee in tory... thanks for informations, I will check with seller...


----------



## harlem_cutie

ni4h said:


> I buy with PO system in US ... I am newbee in tory... thanks for informations, I will check with seller...


Post the link to the sale or seller if it's on ebay or one of the other sites


----------



## ni4h

harlem_cutie said:


> Post the link to the sale or seller if it's on ebay or one of the other sites


Not on ebay but they sell on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/pomebelle/


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase this? I don't know if/when handles changed. This doesn't look authentic to me but I'm not 100% sure.



The tag says Thea but this isn't what the Thea looked like. (NM Link to sold out) It looks more like the McGraw style to me with the braided handles but the McGraw slouchy tote didn't have the braided handles like the triple compartment tote I have.  Its kind of a mish-mosh of the two styles...

And the one long tassle is not something I have seen on a Thea or a McGraw (I have one of each in different styles)


----------



## ckrist

Hi everyone, is anyone familiar with the half moon satchel in bondi blue? What year is it made? Thanks & have a great day!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ni4h said:


> Not on ebay but they sell on facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/pomebelle/


Pretty sure this is fake. Take a look at @ALPurseFanatic's post for the reasons why.


----------



## Bell Fong

Can help me authenticate this Tory burch britten combo crossbody I recently brought? Thanks


----------



## Bell Fong

I recently brought a Tory burch britten crossbody bag from an auction shop can pls help to authenticate the bag. Thanks.


----------



## aarynmcf

View attachment 3959703

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please help authenticate - I may need to file a PayPal claim.  Her eBay store is http://stores.ebay.com/monarcomonarco but I bought it from her through PayPal after I saw the listing on poshmark.  Here’s the link for that:  https://bnc.lt/focc/Qw95N7HDkK.  The last image is the copy of the receipt she provided to me showing she purchased
From shopbop.  An admin from a Facebook group I was going to try to sell it on told me she had never seen an inside tag like this and the number didn’t match up.


----------



## aarynmcf

Hey could you please help me authenticate this bag.  I bought it through PayPal after finding it on poshmark.  Seller provided copy of shopbop receipt.
 Here’s the posh link 
https://www.toryburch.com/thea-shoulder-bag/30609.html
Seller also has a eBay profile :  
http://stores.ebay.com/monarcomonarco


----------



## aarynmcf

Here’s more pics


----------



## dwipus

Hello, please help me to authenticate this bag.
I bought this bag by pre order in USA.  But, i worried because the tag has been cut by seller and put in the bag. I don't know if the real tag reference to the real bag.
This is the link seller:
https://www.instagram.com/littleblessingcollection


----------



## dwipus

This additional picture


----------



## dwipus

Hello, please help me to authenticate this bag.
I bought this bag by pre order in USA.  But, i worried because the tag has been cut by seller and put in the bag. I don't know if the real tag reference to the real bag.
This is the link seller:
https://www.instagram.com/littleblessingcollection


----------



## dwipus

This additional picture


----------



## Goldenglow

Please help in authenticating the following bag. I intend to give it as a gift and want to make sure. Thanks in advance

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TORY-B...717738?hash=item4416d339aa:g:5LYAAOSw~HBaIFuc


----------



## aarynmcf

aarynmcf said:


> View attachment 3959787
> View attachment 3959786
> View attachment 3959785
> View attachment 3959784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s more pics


I realized the posh link didn’t work...
https://bnc.lt/focc/TlzROa2enK


----------



## arilys

hi, Authenticators, thank you, I found this beauty in a local garage sale and I am wondering if is authentic, I love it anyways but I am curious ... can you tell me if is authentic?  thank you for your great service


----------



## harlem_cutie

Bell Fong said:


> Can help me authenticate this Tory burch britten combo crossbody I recently brought? Thanks



missing required pics



aarynmcf said:


> View attachment 3959772
> View attachment 3959773
> View attachment 3959775
> View attachment 3959777
> View attachment 3959778
> View attachment 3959779
> View attachment 3959780
> View attachment 3959781
> View attachment 3959782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey could you please help me authenticate this bag.  I bought it through PayPal after finding it on poshmark.  Seller provided copy of shopbop receipt.
> Here’s the posh link
> https://www.toryburch.com/thea-shoulder-bag/30609.html
> Seller also has a eBay profile :
> http://stores.ebay.com/monarcomonarco



authentic


----------



## shutz

arilys said:


> hi, Authenticators, thank you, I found this beauty in a local garage sale and I am wondering if is authentic, I love it anyways but I am curious ... can you tell me if is authentic?  thank you for your great service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964090
> View attachment 3964091
> View attachment 3964092
> View attachment 3964093
> View attachment 3964090
> View attachment 3964091
> View attachment 3964092
> View attachment 3964093
> View attachment 3964097



Not authentic


----------



## carricca

Hi authenticators.  This seller is selling dozens of this bag from Canada, and I am really curious to know if it's authentic.  Also how would they have so many of the same bag if it is authentic?  Thanks!

Description:  New Tory Burch Fleming Triple-Compartment tote bag
Item:  292442415593
Seller:  batesmanuel
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292442415593


----------



## aarynmcf

harlem_cutie said:


> missing required pics
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


Thank u!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> Pretty sure this is fake. Take a look at @ALPurseFanatic's post for the reasons why.





ALPurseFanatic said:


> The tag says Thea but this isn't what the Thea looked like. (NM Link to sold out) It looks more like the McGraw style to me with the braided handles but the McGraw slouchy tote didn't have the braided handles like the triple compartment tote I have.  Its kind of a mish-mosh of the two styles...
> 
> And the one long tassle is not something I have seen on a Thea or a McGraw (I have one of each in different styles)



Sorry to resurrect an older post but I saw this style bag on Rue La La yesterday and it is the Taylor leather satchel.    BUT with this tag saying Thea - i would still agree that it is not authentic.  Link to Nordstrom (sold out)


----------



## harlem_cutie

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Sorry to resurrect an older post but I saw this style bag on Rue La La yesterday and it is the Taylor leather satchel.    BUT with this tag saying Thea - i would still agree that it is not authentic.  Link to Nordstrom (sold out)



the bag is def fake. I searched everywhere for those handles with those tags and nothing came up. Thanks so much for following up.


----------



## harlem_cutie

carricca said:


> Hi authenticators.  This seller is selling dozens of this bag from Canada, and I am really curious to know if it's authentic.  Also how would they have so many of the same bag if it is authentic?  Thanks!
> 
> Description:  New Tory Burch Fleming Triple-Compartment tote bag
> Item:  292442415593
> Seller:  batesmanuel
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292442415593



I think all of their listings are suspect. The Thea is an older version that hasn't been in store in about two years. The UGG hologram also seems to be missing a digit. I bet these are all Taobao fakes.


----------



## carricca

harlem_cutie said:


> I think all of their listings are suspect. The Thea is an older version that hasn't been in store in about two years. The UGG hologram also seems to be missing a digit. I bet these are all Taobao fakes.


I'm a little confused. Did you mean to quote my post or the previous poster?  The bag I referred to was a Tory Burch bag.  Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

carricca said:


> I'm a little confused. Did you mean to quote my post or the previous poster?  The bag I referred to was a Tory Burch bag.  Thanks!


I quoted you. The seller has suspect UGGS listed as well as an out of date Thea (also a TB bag).


----------



## carricca

harlem_cutie said:


> I quoted you. The seller has suspect UGGS listed as well as an out of date Thea (also a TB bag).


Ah, gotcha!  I reported that seller.


----------



## Bell Fong

Does these image help to authenticate?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Bell Fong said:


> Does these image help to authenticate?


is this from ebay or another site? This looks authentic but please post a pic of the bottom so I can confirm. Thanks!


----------



## dwipus

dwipus said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate this bag.
> I bought this bag by pre order in USA.  But, i worried because the tag has been cut by seller and put in the bag. I don't know if the real tag reference to the real bag.
> This is the link seller:
> https://www.instagram.com/littleblessingcollection
> 
> View attachment 3960961
> View attachment 3960962
> View attachment 3960963
> View attachment 3960964
> View attachment 3960965
> View attachment 3960966
> View attachment 3960967



Hello, please advise

thank you


----------



## x_tina

@dwipus i checked the IG before. the price is unreasonable. How much do you paid for this fleming?


----------



## dwipus

x_tina said:


> @dwipus i checked the IG before. the price is unreasonable. How much do you paid for this fleming?



I Paid for Rp 5.200.000 (about $ 372)
This picture from IG seller


----------



## myc1256




----------



## Littleotter

Hi, I'm interested in this Robinson open dome, but a previous buyer disputed its authenticity. Was she correct or just lying to get a return approved? https://bnc.lt/focc/EXn9rFZAzK


----------



## harlem_cutie

dwipus said:


> I Paid for Rp 5.200.000 (about $ 372)
> This picture from IG seller


The color is off and the emblem isn't sharp. Pretty sure it's fake. Sorry.





myc1256 said:


> View attachment 3969485
> View attachment 3969486
> View attachment 3969487
> View attachment 3969488


Authentic





Littleotter said:


> Hi, I'm interested in this Robinson open dome, but a previous buyer disputed its authenticity. Was she correct or just lying to get a return approved? https://bnc.lt/focc/EXn9rFZAzK


Link doesn't work for me


----------



## Lencee

Can you help me to authenticate this tory small parker? Thx u


----------



## Lencee

Another picture


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lencee said:


> Another picture


authentic


----------



## Lencee

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic




Ok. Thank You So Much


----------



## Nidyachia

Can you help me to authenticate this tory alastair? Thank u


----------



## Nidyachia

Another pict


----------



## yyintan0829

Hello, would like ask for help to authenticate this bag, it was a gift from ex boyfriend but it never came with care card, dust bag was included. No price tag. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## yyintan0829

Inner tag


----------



## yyintan0829

Bottom


----------



## harlem_cutie

Nidyachia said:


> Another pict



authentic



yyintan0829 said:


> Inner tag



authentic


----------



## Emy2018

Can you help me on this Tory Burch tote if its authentic or not

Thank you


----------



## yyintan0829

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


Thanks alotttttt


----------



## lettuceshop

yyintan0829 said:


> Thanks alotttttt



Sad that you had this authenticated it just to post it up for sale somewhere else!


----------



## yyintan0829

lettuceshop said:


> Sad that you had this authenticated it just to post it up for sale somewhere else!



I believe it will be in better hands rather than me using it myself,its just an unwanted gift anyways.


----------



## izmoore812

would someone please authenticate these Tory Burch Miller sandals? Thank you!!!


----------



## Mariamagdalena

Please authenticate my tory burch york small buckle tote black. No tory burch logo on zipper and hardware. Made from philippines


----------



## Mariamagdalena

Continue..
Wait for the feedback tx. The seller said it is a new version


----------



## Mariamagdalena

A


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I am not an authenticator but it is frustrating seeing people not following the posting rules for post counts, etc.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I am not an authenticator but it is frustrating seeing people not following the posting rules for post counts, etc.



this is the main reason why the post count suggestion exists in the first place. It's not that people don't want to help it's just that there are so many TB resellers and people who don't post enough pics to authenticate properly. Sigh...


----------



## Mariamagdalena

harlem_cutie said:


> this is the main reason why the post count suggestion exists in the first place. It's not that people don't want to help it's just that there are so many TB resellers and people who don't post enough pics to authenticate properly. Sigh...



Ouw sorry i break the rules here.. i saw many new member got the reply from you.. i would appreciate if you help me to authenticate it, but if you dont want to, its OK. Besides im not sure if my picture is enough for the authentication. Thanks a lot


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mariamagdalena said:


> Ouw sorry i break the rules here.. i saw many new member got the reply from you.. i would appreciate if you help me to authenticate it, but if you dont want to, its OK. Besides im not sure if my picture is enough for the authentication. Thanks a lot


Can you get a pic of the made in China tag on the inside? It should be clear. Thanks!


----------



## shutz

izmoore812 said:


> would someone please authenticate these Tory Burch Miller sandals? Thank you!!!



These pair of millers are fake.


----------



## Emy2018

harlem_cutie said:


> this is the main reason why the post count suggestion exists in the first place. It's not that people don't want to help it's just that there are so many TB resellers and people who don't post enough pics to authenticate properly. Sigh...


I’m sorry for breaking the rules. I’m a new in this website and I’m not familiar with posting rules.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Emy2018 said:


> I’m sorry for breaking the rules. I’m a new in this website and I’m not familiar with posting rules.


Not a big deal. Do you still need the bag authenticated?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mariamagdalena said:


> Ouw sorry i break the rules here.. i saw many new member got the reply from you.. i would appreciate if you help me to authenticate it, but if you dont want to, its OK. Besides im not sure if my picture is enough for the authentication. Thanks a lot


My fault. You posted all the necessary pics. I skipped one. This is an authentic York tote. These are only produced for outlets now.


----------



## Emy2018

harlem_cutie said:


> Not a big deal. Do you still need the bag authenticated?


Yes please, l will be appropriateed.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Emy2018 said:


> Can you help me on this Tory Burch tote if its authentic or not
> 
> Thank you


Can you get a pic of the made in tag on the inside? It should be clear. Can I also see a pic of the buckles where the straps are?


----------



## Emy2018

harlem_cutie said:


> Can you get a pic of the made in tag on the inside? It should be clear. Can I also see a pic of the buckles where the straps are?


There’s no made in tag


----------



## harlem_cutie

Emy2018 said:


> There’s no made in tag


Where did you purchase? I'm trying to determine when this was made. Is there a dust bag?

Look at this post to see where the made in tag would be. https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32090983


----------



## Emy2018

harlem_cutie said:


> Where did you purchase? I'm trying to determine when this was made. Is there a dust bag?
> 
> Look at this post to see where the made in tag would be. https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32090983


I purchased from Poshmark and there’s no a dust bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Emy2018 said:


> I purchased from Poshmark and there’s no a dust bag.


Please link to the seller or the sale. Thanks! I will get back to you by tomorrow.


----------



## Emy2018

harlem_cutie said:


> Please link to the seller or the sale. Thanks! I will get back to you by tomorrow.


Ok! Thank you.
And there’s the link
https://bnc.lt/focc/OmN8mOvHYK


----------



## Mariamagdalena

harlem_cutie said:


> My fault. You posted all the necessary pics. I skipped one. This is an authentic York tote. These are only produced for outlets now.


Thank you very much. You are so kind


----------



## harlem_cutie

Emy2018 said:


> Ok! Thank you.
> And there’s the link
> https://bnc.lt/focc/OmN8mOvHYK




It's authentic. I would take this to a shoe repair place to fix the handles or else they are going to crack.


----------



## Emy2018

harlem_cutie said:


> It's authentic. I would take this to a shoe repair place to fix the handles or else they are going to crack.


Thank you very much and thank you for your advice too!


----------



## Aelizardo

I purchased this bag at a store in the mall that sells used purses. I was wondering if it is authentic. It was only $35 but the clerk said they only purchase and sell authentic items. I’ve never seen this Ella tote with black interior, only beige.


----------



## ckrist

Hi, does a parker tote have a made in tag inside? If it does, where is it located? I'm eyeing on a never been used item from a private seller. Thanks


----------



## surrealuv

Hi, hopefully I can get this authenticated and I'm doing it correctly I bought this on eBay, it's coming this week 
Can someone authenticate?
https://m.ebay.com/itm/purple-purse-Tory-Burch-/263053178950?txnId=2186940505016


----------



## Alexandra Peacock

Could someone please authenticate this? I just bought it off of poshmark and would like to be sure of its authenticity before I gift it. Any knowledge would be welcome.


----------



## Alexandra Peacock

Please help me! I am not sure how this works but I need help authenticating this Tory Burch purse that I recently bought off poshmark. I paid $140 for it and want to be sure that I didn't get fooled into purchasing a fake. I am a single mom and could never afford a brand new purse.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am uploading all the pics I have. I think this is an amanda mini? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Aelizardo

B


----------



## Aelizardo

Aelizardo said:


> I purchased this bag at a store in the mall that sells used purses. I was wondering if it is authentic. It was only $35 but the clerk said they only purchase and sell authentic items. I’ve never seen this Ella tote with black interior, only beige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994992
> View attachment 3994993
> View attachment 3994994
> View attachment 3994995



can someone help authenticate this....I usually purchase at the actual store but this new store in the mall opened up and I purchased there...


----------



## ckrist

Hi could you help me authenticate this parker small tote in black cardamom? Bought it from a seller on ig, never been used. Are the pics enough?


----------



## Melody03

Hello can anybody help authenticate this tory burch york Tote. My Friend’s Cousin would like to sell this item to me for a very cheap price and I am tempted to get it. 

Bag style: Tory Burch york Tote small
Made in Vietnam
Serial no: HPK069 05-14

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## ckrist

ckrist said:


> Hi could you help me authenticate this parker small tote in black cardamom? Bought it from a seller on ig, never been used. Are the pics enough?


Sorry error in uploading


----------



## ckrist

Some more pics. Thanks for your time xx


----------



## ckrist

One more


----------



## ltoenders

Can anyone help authenticate this Robinson double zip tote? Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Aelizardo said:


> can someone help authenticate this....I usually purchase at the actual store but this new store in the mall opened up and I purchased there...



it's really hard to authenticate Ella totes as they are really easy to duplicate. I'm inclined to believe it's real due to the placement and font on the tag.



Melody03 said:


> View attachment 4001811
> View attachment 4001812
> View attachment 4001813
> View attachment 4001814
> View attachment 4001815
> View attachment 4001816
> View attachment 4001817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello can anybody help authenticate this tory burch york Tote. My Friend’s Cousin would like to sell this item to me for a very cheap price and I am tempted to get it.
> 
> Bag style: Tory Burch york Tote small
> Made in Vietnam
> Serial no: HPK069 05-14
> 
> Thank you very much in advance



authentic.



ckrist said:


> Sorry error in uploading
> View attachment 4002029
> View attachment 4002030
> View attachment 4002032
> View attachment 4002039
> View attachment 4002038
> View attachment 4002029
> View attachment 4002030
> View attachment 4002032
> View attachment 4002033
> View attachment 4002034
> View attachment 4002035
> View attachment 4002036
> View attachment 4002037
> View attachment 4002038
> View attachment 4002039



authentic



ltoenders said:


> View attachment 4004017
> View attachment 4004018
> View attachment 4004019
> View attachment 4004020
> View attachment 4004021
> View attachment 4004022
> View attachment 4004023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help authenticate this Robinson double zip tote? Thanks!



you need to get your post count up


----------



## ckrist

Thank you so much for helping @harlem_cutie. I appreciate it. Have a nice day


----------



## Melody03

harlem_cutie said:


> it's really hard to authenticate Ella totes as they are really easy to duplicate. I'm inclined to believe it's real due to the placement and font on the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> you need to get your post count up


Hi Harlem cutie

Thank u so much for your reply! Have a blessed day ahead


----------



## Tsu-chan

This seller has negs for selling fake mimco....is this Mcgraw authentic? Something feels off  (as well as it being half the current retail price)

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Tory-Burc...905519?hash=item3d5cbd282f:g:OmgAAOSwqURaoZ1R


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

red flags in sales -- stock photos... and to me - the tassels look completely different to me on the actual item photos than they do on the stock photos


----------



## Tsu-chan

ALPurseFanatic said:


> red flags in sales -- stock photos... and to me - the tassels look completely different to me on the actual item photos than they do on the stock photos



Thankyou for the check! I definitely wont take the plunge to get it. Too many red flags


----------



## Laurissa

help authenticate! Please!


----------



## ideedee

Hello everyone  I'm new to TB bags. Recently I discovered a website selling them at a very cheap price, so I would like to know if the stuff they are selling are authentic? Is it a reputable seller?

Here's the link:
http://www.maidinajiffy.com/shop/sa...emini-link-tote-new-ivory-gemini-link-stripe/

Many thanks!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ideedee said:


> Hello everyone  I'm new to TB bags. Recently I discovered a website selling them at a very cheap price, so I would like to know if the stuff they are selling are authentic? Is it a reputable seller?
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.maidinajiffy.com/shop/sa...emini-link-tote-new-ivory-gemini-link-stripe/
> 
> Many thanks!!!


There is no way these could be authentic. These are lower than outlet prices and all of the listings use stock images. Do not buy any bags from here.


----------



## 4dloveofbag

I hope I'm doing this correctly...I need help in authenticating this bag please. Purchased on eBay UK this week
Ebay item number is; 152953940154


----------



## ideedee

harlem_cutie said:


> There is no way these could be authentic. These are lower than outlet prices and all of the listings use stock images. Do not buy any bags from here.



Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## 4dloveofbag

I kept thinking what is the best way to get 25 posts before one can get an opinion on the bag I want advice on please? 

I can’t get 25 posts if I can’t provide opinion on other people’s posts and I wouldn’t want to misguid anyone! 

So, I’m wondering why such a restriction is placed on this forum that you have to post 25 times before one can receive opinions on own posting! 
Is it acceptable the. to just post simply for the sake of posting to accrue 25 posts?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

4dloveofbag said:


> I kept thinking what is the best way to get 25 posts before one can get an opinion on the bag I want advice on please?
> 
> I can’t get 25 posts if I can’t provide opinion on other people’s posts and I wouldn’t want to misguid anyone!
> 
> So, I’m wondering why such a restriction is placed on this forum that you have to post 25 times before one can receive opinions on own posting!
> Is it acceptable the. to just post simply for the sake of posting to accrue 25 posts?



Contribute to the other threads on PurseForum. Share you pics and thoughts like an actual forum member vs just asking for authentication....


----------



## mistletoes26

Please help to authentic this Tory Burch bag. I bought this from an online seller on FB. Was told that the bag is authentic. I don’t dare to bring the bag out as I learnt from another seller that it might not be authentic. Please help. Thank you very much


----------



## dentistisin8373

Can someone please authenticate this Tory Burch Marion Flap bag. I’m not sure which one is true, the one with metal name logo or the leather one. Both seller says its authentic, though


----------



## xxkatxx

Hi, if anyone could help with determining real or fake, it would be wonderful! 
This is the large TB Ella nylon tote. 
I've read on this forum that the fakes are made exquisitely... but hopefully someone can help anyway! 
The inside has no tags - and the zipper is plain and solid. 
Your time and help are appreciated!!!


----------



## xxkatxx

Sorry, forgot a few details...
I already bought this bag - link below - hoping it's not a waste! 
(It was a spur of the moment purchase, but you know the feeling when you see something and just go for it? Maybe just me lol)
Anyway, I should have researched, silly thing to overlook, but here I am, hoping it's authentic lol.
The bag has great stitching, and I have been trying to research the seller's other items, but no luck. 
-Aside from the massive logo on the front, and the gold one on the interior, there are no logos or Tory Burch stamps anywhere.
-The interior is more beige than cream - not sure if that helps!
-Measurements are accurate to the description on the TB website. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Ella-Nylon-Tote-NWOT-5abfd267331627d88f976d76


----------



## harlem_cutie

The last few posters need to get their post counts up. This forum and tPF are not just for authentications. There are paid services and FB groups if that is all you are looking for.


----------



## xxkatxx

harlem_cutie said:


> The last few posters need to get their post counts up. This forum and tPF are not just for authentications. There are paid services and FB groups if that is all you are looking for.


Thanks for your reply - I understand - I'll try to find a paid service then, I just noticed how fast the replies were to mostly everyone and since Poshmark only gives 3 days to "accept," I was hoping for some help. 
Didn't mean to upset anyone. 
Wish I could contribute, but I have 0 experience with any brands really (this was a first for me).


----------



## xxkatxx

Over the last day, I've gone through NUMEROUS posts on here, and wanted to at least contribute as @harlem_cutie suggested, with what I can.
I sent in these pictures, in addition to the ones above, to "******************" and hopefully they get back to me soon so I can post an update here... perhaps it will help someone in the future trying to figure out if their Ella tote is real/fake based on my purchase.


----------



## harlem_cutie

xxkatxx said:


> Over the last day, I've gone through NUMEROUS posts on here, and wanted to at least contribute as @harlem_cutie suggested, with what I can.
> I sent in these pictures, in addition to the ones above, to "******************" and hopefully they get back to me soon so I can post an update here... perhaps it will help someone in the future trying to figure out if their Ella tote is real/fake based on my purchase.



tPF has more than purse threads though so I don't really understand why you or anyone else can't participate more. The point is that we are all volunteers and do this in our free time and it just feels like work when that is all people join the forum for. Tis wasn't a personal attack or anything along those lines,just a personal vent.

Ellas are actually really hard to authenticate without *touching* them. The fakes are excellent! The authentic Ellas have more substantial weight than the fakes. Post the bottom of the bag and try to zoom in on the stitching if you can.


----------



## rebeccabedford

can someone authenticate these tory burch minnie travel flats for me? it really looks like its real, but its made in china, and the size is 10 but the insole is 25 cm (i checked on tory’s website 25 cm supposed to be 8), and the serial number is different from website. but everything looks real, the stitching so perfect. can someone tell me?


----------



## xxkatxx

harlem_cutie said:


> tPF has more than purse threads though so I don't really understand why you or anyone else can't participate more. The point is that we are all volunteers and do this in our free time and it just feels like work when that is all people join the forum for. Tis wasn't a personal attack or anything along those lines,just a personal vent.
> 
> Ellas are actually really hard to authenticate without *touching* them. The fakes are excellent! The authentic Ellas have more substantial weight than the fakes. Post the bottom of the bag and try to zoom in on the stitching if you can.


I completely understand, and it's not an attack - I misunderstood as well. I didn't realize posting in other forums, unrelated to bags, would be acceptable! And although appreciation isn't much of a thank you, I really do appreciate your time. My intent is to find a few forums that I can contribute in. I realize that maybe I can help in a small way somewhere along the line. 
The authentication site submitted hasn't gotten back to me, hopefully by the end of the day/weekend they will, although Poshmark will release funds soon. Here are the pics - I added some to show extra stitching.


----------



## harlem_cutie

xxkatxx said:


> I completely understand, and it's not an attack - I misunderstood as well. I didn't realize posting in other forums, unrelated to bags, would be acceptable! And although appreciation isn't much of a thank you, I really do appreciate your time. My intent is to find a few forums that I can contribute in. I realize that maybe I can help in a small way somewhere along the line.
> The authentication site submitted hasn't gotten back to me, hopefully by the end of the day/weekend they will, although Poshmark will release funds soon. Here are the pics - I added some to show extra stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028187
> View attachment 4028188




based on the canvas, double stitching on bottom and logo placement this looks authentic to me.


----------



## rebeccabedford

hello i want to ask, whether the serial number in tory shoes can be tracked on tory website?


----------



## harlem_cutie

rebeccabedford said:


> hello i want to ask, whether the serial number in tory shoes can be tracked on tory website?


No, the serial number usually indicates the production batch. What you are looking for is the style number.


----------



## mrspicky123

please help to authenticate this bag I bought at a tag sale


----------



## Yuttikadevi

Hi ladies. I need help to authenticate a tory burch mini pebbled square tote. The made in china tag is seems weird for me. Please take a look at the picture. And for @harlem_cutie aplogize to message you. I am new here and just read the TnC. Thanks everyone


----------



## harlem_cutie

Yuttikadevi said:


> Hi ladies. I need help to authenticate a tory burch mini pebbled square tote. The made in china tag is seems weird for me. Please take a look at the picture. And for @harlem_cutie aplogize to message you. I am new here and just read the TnC. Thanks everyone



can I see pics of the bottom and a close up of the hardware? This looks fake to me.


----------



## Yuttikadevi

harlem_cutie said:


> can I see pics of the bottom and a close up of the hardware? This looks fake to me.


Hi @harlem_cutie thanks for your reply. Please find below the pics.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Yuttikadevi said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie thanks for your reply. Please find below the pics.
> View attachment 4042714
> View attachment 4042714
> View attachment 4042716
> View attachment 4042714



I don't recall the mini bag having feet with emblems. The zipper pull size for the mini also seems incorrect. There is no way to guarantee authenticity so I would return if you can.


----------



## Denina M.

Hello! I'm very new to this but I would really appreciate if you could help me see if this bag is authentic: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TORY-BUR...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Purchased it and I'm very concerned if I have made a mistake. 

Thank you!

D.


----------



## rcblount

I bought these Tory Burch shoes on eBay years ago. Ebay only lets you search back through 2016 for your purchases so it was before then. They ultimately didn't fit so I stuck them in the back of my closet & I'm pulling them out now to see if they are real before I decide what to do with them. I've looked all over the internet & can't find anything similar but that might just be because of their age.  Thanks in advance for sharing your expertise! I apologize that the stamp on the inside of the shoe is difficult to see but that's about as good as I could get it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

rcblount said:


> I bought these Tory Burch shoes on eBay years ago. Ebay only lets you search back through 2016 for your purchases so it was before then. They ultimately didn't fit so I stuck them in the back of my closet & I'm pulling them out now to see if they are real before I decide what to do with them. I've looked all over the internet & can't find anything similar but that might just be because of their age.  Thanks in advance for sharing your expertise! I apologize that the stamp on the inside of the shoe is difficult to see but that's about as good as I could get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046520
> View attachment 4046521
> View attachment 4046522
> View attachment 4046523
> View attachment 4046524
> View attachment 4046525
> View attachment 4046526
> View attachment 4046527
> View attachment 4046528




they are definitely authentic. I think they were just called peep toe pumps.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

rcblount said:


> I bought these Tory Burch shoes on eBay years ago. Ebay only lets you search back through 2016 for your purchases so it was before then. They ultimately didn't fit so I stuck them in the back of my closet & I'm pulling them out now to see if they are real before I decide what to do with them. I've looked all over the internet & can't find anything similar but that might just be because of their age.  Thanks in advance for sharing your expertise! I apologize that the stamp on the inside of the shoe is difficult to see but that's about as good as I could get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046520
> View attachment 4046521
> View attachment 4046522
> View attachment 4046523
> View attachment 4046524
> View attachment 4046525
> View attachment 4046526
> View attachment 4046527
> View attachment 4046528



I have some like these in solid black that were Marions.  I got them in 2014 (I think) but do not have a photo.  Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mother's Day is right around the corner so there is usually an influx of posts. Reposting my signature. The required pics are essential in order to authenticate quickly. Do note that Ella totes and Fleming bags continue to be difficult to authenticate through pictures.

*3. Please click the link for picture requirements - http://goo.gl/1BxFts
*
http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-bur...ed-post-requirements-913322.html#post28813687


----------



## Yuttikadevi

Dear @harlem_cutie i want to buy a robinson pebbled mini dome satchel from an instagram seller. Her id is @silverdustonline. Style is 32149962 and RN #111395. Below is the pic. She said this is authentic from a factory outlet in USA. Really appreciate your feedback. Many thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Yuttikadevi said:


> Dear @harlem_cutie i want to buy a robinson pebbled mini dome satchel from an instagram seller. Her id is @silverdustonline. Style is 32149962 and RN #111395. Below is the pic. She said this is authentic from a factory outlet in USA. Really appreciate your feedback. Many thanks!



This looks authentic. Go for it.


----------



## Eestee

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks authentic. Go for it.


Hi cutie, can you help me to see if this one is a real deal? 

I want to buy tory burch robinson adjusted chain navy from an instagram. But I am worried. Thank you in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Eestee said:


> Hi cutie, can you help me to see if this one is a real deal?
> 
> I want to buy tory burch robinson adjusted chain navy from an instagram. But I am worried. Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 4063449
> View attachment 4063450
> View attachment 4063451
> View attachment 4063452
> View attachment 4063455



please post the instagram. Based on what you posted I would pass as the stitching on the front looks off.


----------



## Eestee

harlem_cutie said:


> please post the instagram. Based on what you posted I would pass as the stitching on the front looks off.



thank you for your prompt reply cutie. This is a pre-owned handbag and the Instagram only have one picture, that is the front of the bag with the dust bag. So I don't think sharing their IG will be that much helpful . So I private messaged her. Here are the pictures, she is using a flashlight from her mobile phone to make the details for the front and the inside of the bag clearer. The third picture is with her room lighting. Thank you very much for your help dear


----------



## harlem_cutie

Eestee said:


> thank you for your prompt reply cutie. This is a pre-owned handbag and the Instagram only have one picture, that is the front of the bag with the dust bag. So I don't think sharing their IG will be that much helpful . So I private messaged her. Here are the pictures, she is using a flashlight from her mobile phone to make the details for the front and the inside of the bag clearer. The third picture is with her room lighting. Thank you very much for your help dear



this is not authentic. The cross hatch pattern should be continuous throughout the bag.


----------



## Eestee

harlem_cutie said:


> this is not authentic. The cross hatch pattern should be continuous throughout the bag.


Thank you for your review, can you help me to point out which crosshatch that you think seems off? (Maybe give red circles in the photo if you don't mind), I am a bit confuse which one is cross hatch pattern? is it the stitches or the leather texture? 

Also if anyone have the same bag, please share your knowledge and opinion too , this bag was happening around 2015-2016.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Eestee said:


> Thank you for your review, can you help me to point out which crosshatch that you think seems off? (Maybe give red circles in the photo if you don't mind), I am a bit confuse which one is cross hatch pattern? is it the stitches or the leather texture?
> 
> Also if anyone have the same bag, please share your knowledge and opinion too , this bag was happening around 2015-2016.




this is from the Stitched Robinson line. The crosshatch I am referring to is the stitching pattern/design. I owned something from this line in the dust storm color and I remember the saffiano being a lot smoother. This particular bag looks like a DH Gate replica.


----------



## Morganj1125

Hello,

I was wondering if you could tell me if this Thea Slouchy Satchel looks authentic?


----------



## Morganj1125

Morganj1125 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me if this Thea Slouchy Satchel looks authentic?


@harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

Morganj1125 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me if this Thea Slouchy Satchel looks authentic?


Where did you purchase? Does any of the hardware have any engraving or markings?


----------



## Morganj1125

harlem_cutie said:


> Where did you purchase? Does any of the hardware have any engraving or markings?


Off poshmark and no markings


----------



## harlem_cutie

Morganj1125 said:


> Off poshmark and no markings


The lack of hardware engraving indicate it's an outlet bag. This looks authentic to me as the pebbled leather is even throughout. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Morganj1125

harlem_cutie said:


> The lack of hardware engraving indicate it's an outlet bag. This looks authentic to me as the pebbled leather is even throughout. Enjoy your bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## Loulou-falk

hi just bought this from eBay, having never owned a Tory Burch before I wasn’t sure it was real. There are no markings on the hardware and the dust bag seems wrong, I thought they were plain linen/cloth? There are no labels tags etc inside. Many thanks for any help.


----------



## Loulou-falk

hi just bought this from eBay, hav8ng never owned a Tory Burch before I wasn’t sure it was real. There are no markings on the hardware and the dust bag seems wrong, I thought they were plain linen/cloth? There are no labels tags etc inside. Many thanks for any help.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Loulou-falk said:


> hi just bought this from eBay, having never owned a Tory Burch before I wasn’t sure it was real. There are no markings on the hardware and the dust bag seems wrong, I thought they were plain linen/cloth? There are no labels tags etc inside. Many thanks for any help.


This is fake.


----------



## harlem_cutie

FYI - I'm leaving tomorrow for a month-long trip abroad. I do not expect to have good WiFi so I don't expect to log on to tPF regularly. I will see you all in about a month


----------



## Loulou-falk

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake.


Many thanks, what especially makes it stand out as fake so I can challenge the ebay seller with the right information. Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

Loulou-falk said:


> Many thanks, what especially makes it stand out as fake so I can challenge the ebay seller with the right information. Thanks


the lining is 100% wrong. You can look at other Reva clutches on ebay to get an idea of what to look for.


----------



## Alice_novee

Hello, harlem_cutie
I need your help to authenticate my tory burch fleming medium bag.
I bought from a seller at instagram.
I've already compared the details with some related pictures on the previous posts in this forum. But, i still have a doubt, because the seller didn't give me the price tag.she cut the price tag away due to follow the tax regulation in Indonesia.
But, this bag comes with paper bag, dust bag and plastic bag with serial number label attached.
I'll upload the details of the bag.
I hope you can help me to give your opinion about authenticity of this bag.
Thanks a bunch @harlem_cutie


----------



## Alice_novee

@harlem_cutie 
Additional details


----------



## Loulou-falk

harlem_cutie said:


> the lining is 100% wrong. You can look at other Reva clutches on ebay to get an idea of what to look for.


Many thanks, I’ve spent ages trying to find more information on this bag and think it’s called the logo clutch? I have seen similar bags with the same lining (they might be fake too I just don’t know) but I’ve never seen any other bag with zip pulls like mine. All others have rectangular pulls that are embossed with TB logo. The seller assures me it’s authentic so I’m just going to have to accept this. Should I expect to find any ‘made in’ labels inside the bag? Many thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

Alice_novee said:


> @harlem_cutie
> Additional details
> View attachment 4076088
> View attachment 4076089
> View attachment 4076090
> View attachment 4076091



this is a replica from TaoBao. I'm 100% sure of this. The flat quilting is what it makes it obvious. Return if you can.



Loulou-falk said:


> Many thanks, I’ve spent ages trying to find more information on this bag and think it’s called the logo clutch? I have seen similar bags with the same lining (they might be fake too I just don’t know) but I’ve never seen any other bag with zip pulls like mine. All others have rectangular pulls that are embossed with TB logo. The seller assures me it’s authentic so I’m just going to have to accept this. Should I expect to find any ‘made in’ labels inside the bag? Many thanks



I named the bag for you in my initial reply - Reva clutch or Amanda clutch. You can just search this thread and see examples. This bag isn't even a good fake so why would you accept the seller's word? There is no TB bag in existence with that lining. The pebbled leather and dustbag are also 100% incorrect.


----------



## Loulou-falk

harlem_cutie said:


> this is a replica from TaoBao. I'm 100% sure of this. The flat quilting is what it makes it obvious. Return if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> I named the bag for you in my initial reply - Reva clutch or Amanda clutch. You can just search this thread and see examples. This bag isn't even a good fake so why would you accept the seller's word? There is no TB bag in existence with that lining. The pebbled leather and dustbag are also 100% incorrect.


Many thanks Harlem_Cutie, I really appreciate your help with this. She is still maintaining its authentic and that she’s had it authenticated herself but she’s agreed to take it back so I am relieved. Think I will save up and buy from reputable store next time. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Alice_novee

harlem_cutie said:


> this is a replica from TaoBao. I'm 100% sure of this. The flat quilting is what it makes it obvious. Return if you can.
> 
> Hi @harlem_cutie
> Yupp, you're right.. the seller has so many red flags.. i've just contacted the seller.. and when i was waiting for your reply. I do some search in google and find an Indonesian female forum posted about this seller. So many red flags. One of them just realized after a year of purchase. Then i contacted the seller yesterday, she agreed to refund. Many thanks for your help @harlem_cutie


----------



## Dev17

Hallo, i’m Devi
i just bought tory burch fleming medium bag a few days ago and yesterday the bag was arrived at my home. I bought this bag from a seller at instagram. I never had tory burch stuff before so i’m a newbie. I need your help. Can you authenticate this bag for me? Thank you


----------



## Dev17

Additional details


----------



## Dev17

And i got a different paperbag from the picture that she sent to me or the picture on their instagram


----------



## Dev17

@harlem_cutie


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> FYI - I'm leaving tomorrow for a month-long trip abroad. I do not expect to have good WiFi so I don't expect to log on to tPF regularly. I will see you all in about a month


Have fun!


----------



## Alice_novee

Dev17 said:


> And i got a different paperbag from the picture that she sent to me or the picture on their instagram



Same case like mine.. if you bought that bag around 3-4 million idr = 100% fake
Same supplier..


----------



## Dev17

Alice_novee said:


> Same case like mine.. if you bought that bag around 3-4 million idr = 100% fake
> Same supplier..


I asked to the seller why i got different paperbag from the picture & she sent me another picture with the same paperbag that i got like this. If i bring this bag to the tory burch store in Jakarta to authenticate this bag, If it possible they will know this bag authentic or fake? So what did you do after you know that your bag is fake?


----------



## Dev17

@Alice_novee oh btw may i know your contact? Because i wanna ask more about this bag, what should i do with this bag to know more is it fake or real


----------



## harlem_cutie

Dev17 said:


> I asked to the seller why i got different paperbag from the picture & she sent me another picture with the same paperbag that i got like this. If i bring this bag to the tory burch store in Jakarta to authenticate this bag, If it possible they will know this bag authentic or fake? So what did you do after you know that your bag is fake?




you are worrying about the wrong things. There are many fakes out there with authentic packaging. The bag in this case is authentic but the dust bag you have is not. Please post the instagram name of the seller. I can assure you ladies that the majority of instagram sellers from Indonesia are sourcing bags from Taobao or WeChat sellers. Almost all of the Fleming and Perry bags on Instagram are fake.


----------



## Dev17

harlem_cutie said:


> you are worrying about the wrong things. There are many fakes out there with authentic packaging. The bag in this case is authentic but the dust bag you have is not. Please post the instagram name of the seller. I can assure you ladies that the majority of instagram sellers from Indonesia are sourcing bags from Taobao or WeChat sellers. Almost all of the Fleming and Perry bags on Instagram are fake.


So what you see my bag from the picture is authentic but the dust bag is not?


----------



## Yuttikadevi

Dev17 said:


> So what you see my bag from the picture is authentic but the dust bag is not?


Hi. May i know How's the smell of your bag?


----------



## Mingkeekang

May i know where you buy this fleming?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Dev17 said:


> So what you see my bag from the picture is authentic but the dust bag is not?


 your bag is fake. I meant that the shopping bag was authentic but the dust bag was not. Sorry.


----------



## Mingkeekang

@harlem_cutie
Dear authenticator, please help me to authenticate my TB fleming bag.
This is the first time i bought Toryburch bag from wellknown instagram seller but im still afraid mine is not authentic. And the first time i join this forum 
I buy 2 TB fleming, Convertible & small tote.
Here i post for TB fleming medium covertible bag new mink color first..
thankyouu!


----------



## Dev17

harlem_cutie said:


> your bag is fake. I meant that the shopping bag was authentic but the dust bag was not. Sorry.


The seller said it’s authentic & she bought from the Outlet. Btw thank you for your helps, i’ll try to make a claim & return the bag


----------



## Alice_novee

harlem_cutie said:


> you are worrying about the wrong things. There are many fakes out there with authentic packaging. The bag in this case is authentic but the dust bag you have is not. Please post the instagram name of the seller. I can assure you ladies that the majority of instagram sellers from Indonesia are sourcing bags from Taobao or WeChat sellers. Almost all of the Fleming and Perry bags on Instagram are fake.


Yes you're right @harlem_cutie that's why in my case, the seller cut the pricetag away so i couldn't check what's written on the pricetag. Then, another customer that also bought fleming bag from this seller told at the Female Daily Forum about the missing pricetag. After i read your comment that my bag is a counterfeit one.. i know why she did that.. i claimed for refund to the seller asap.. at first she insisted that her bag is an authentic one. But i insisted that her bag is fake with making some comparison with real bag. And when i checked the plastic bag, i got the wrong upc code. I challenged her to proof the authenticity of her bag. And, long story short, she agreed to refund. Thanks a lot @harlem_cutie . So sorry to disturb you on your trip. May you have a nice trip


----------



## harlem_cutie

Alice_novee said:


> Yes you're right @harlem_cutie that's why in my case, the seller cut the pricetag away so i couldn't check what's written on the pricetag. Then, another customer that also bought fleming bag from this seller told at the Female Daily Forum about the missing pricetag. After i read your comment that my bag is a counterfeit one.. i know why she did that.. i claimed for refund to the seller asap.. at first she insisted that her bag is an authentic one. But i insisted that her bag is fake with making some comparison with real bag. And when i checked the plastic bag, i got the wrong upc code. I challenged her to proof the authenticity of her bag. And, long story short, she agreed to refund. Thanks a lot @harlem_cutie . So sorry to disturb you on your trip. May you have a nice trip




You are welcome and I'm glad to help. I hope you and @Alice_novee can get refunds.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mingkeekang said:


> View attachment 4079116
> View attachment 4079120
> View attachment 4079115
> View attachment 4079119
> View attachment 4079110
> View attachment 4079113
> @harlem_cutie
> Dear authenticator, please help me to authenticate my TB fleming bag.
> This is the first time i bought Toryburch bag from wellknown instagram seller but im still afraid mine is not authentic. And the first time i join this forum
> I buy 2 TB fleming, Convertible & small tote.
> Here i post for TB fleming medium covertible bag new mink color first..
> thankyouu!




can I see the bottom. I feel like the trim shouldn't be this visible on a nude bag.


----------



## Mingkeekang

harlem_cutie said:


> can I see the bottom. I feel like the trim shouldn't be this visible on a nude bag.



I bought this bag from instagram seller @adoramora when toryburch sale on website. So im waiting for 4 weeks since i ordered and arrived in indonesia
I hope my TB fleming new mink not fake because adoramora is wellknown authentic seller
Btw the seller only gave me dustbag. No receipt, no paper bag. Seller said she purchased TB online from website in US and only got dustbag. Is that true?
Thankyou so much for your replied during your holiday


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mingkeekang said:


> View attachment 4079416
> View attachment 4079417
> View attachment 4079418
> View attachment 4079419
> 
> 
> I bought this bag from instagram seller @adoramora when toryburch sale on website. So im waiting for 4 weeks since i ordered and arrived in indonesia
> I hope my TB fleming new mink not fake because adoramora is wellknown authentic seller
> Btw the seller only gave me dustbag. No receipt, no paper bag. Seller said she purchased TB online from website in US and only got dustbag. Is that true?
> Thankyou so much for your replied during your holiday



Give me a day or two to get some pics of an authentic. I haven't seen this color in person so trying to get familiar with trim and thread color. The dust bag included tells me it's from an outlet and not from online. Since they are a reseller I don't think you would get a receipt. Shopping bags aren't usually included unless you ask for gift packaging. 


Ramadan Mubarak to those observing


----------



## Mingkeekang

harlem_cutie said:


> Give me a day or two to get some pics of an authentic. I haven't seen this color in person so trying to get familiar with trim and thread color. The dust bag included tells me it's from an outlet and not from online. Since they are a reseller I don't think you would get a receipt. Shopping bags aren't usually included unless you ask for gift packaging.
> 
> 
> Ramadan Mubarak to those observing



Ooh i see..
Thankyou so much for your kindness 
Since i bought 2 TB fleming yesterday from same seller,
May i asking you for authenticate another bag? This one is TB fleming small tote royal navy.. 
Hope this one is familiar with you then new mink before


----------



## Alice_novee

Dev17 said:


> The seller said it’s authentic & she bought from the Outlet. Btw thank you for your helps, i’ll try to make a claim & return the bag


The seller always insists that their bags are authentic.. all fleming that they claimed from outlet = F


harlem_cutie said:


> You are welcome and I'm glad to help. I hope you and @Alice_novee can get refunds.


@harlem_cutie the seller just returned my money. Full payment.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mingkeekang said:


> Ooh i see..
> Thankyou so much for your kindness
> Since i bought 2 TB fleming yesterday from same seller,
> May i asking you for authenticate another bag? This one is TB fleming small tote royal navy..
> Hope this one is familiar with you then new mink before
> 
> View attachment 4079708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079694
> 
> View attachment 4079695
> View attachment 4079696
> View attachment 4079697
> View attachment 4079698
> View attachment 4079707
> 
> View attachment 4079616
> View attachment 4079629
> View attachment 4079630



sorry for the delay, the Wifi is so slow here I can't view images. This blue Fleming looks authentic to me. I'm still unsure about the Mink one but there are no red flags. If they were purchased from the same seller then you can assume it's authentic. Enjoy your bags


----------



## Meryl Paul

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273254311626

Thanks!


----------



## Pyt2115

Look at this on eBay
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183253981454


Can anyone tell me if these are real please?


----------



## JaniceXP

Hello, new to Tory Burch. I recently purchased the Thea Backpack [large] from a poshmark seller. I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate it. 

Here is the link to the sale: 
https://bnc.lt/focc/fdc8x4xoxN

And here are the pictures I took of the item: 







	

		
			
		

		
	
inside zipper



	

		
			
		

		
	
 outer zipper







If anyone has any information for me, or anything at all.. it is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks again,
Janice


----------



## Dev17

Alice_novee said:


> The seller always insists that their bags are authentic.. all fleming that they claimed from outlet = F
> 
> @harlem_cutie the seller just returned my money. Full payment.


Me too. Finally the seller returned my money


----------



## Jessica Sauceda

I bought this on Poshmark - seller insists that it is authentic, can someone please help me identify it. Thank you in advance


----------



## Jessica Sauceda

I bought this on Poshmark - seller insists that it is authentic, can someone please help me identify it. Thank you in advance


----------



## Hayleywwh

Hi greatly appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this mcgraw slouchy satchel.


----------



## jiac2012

Hi, please authenticate this Tory Burch Fleming backpack for me. I can tell it’s not the real one, because the dust bag looks different from my original one. And it has very bad plastic odor. I want to get my money back from Ebay. Thanks


----------



## Jasminetjm

Hi plsss help to authenticate this tb flemming plssss, TIA~


----------



## Tosa22

Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me and if authentic, please let me know what style it is? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jennypher

Can you lease authenticate this Tory Burch Fleming convertible shoulder bag? I bought it from postmark.


----------



## jennypher

more pictures


----------



## Larisa Putri

i just bought this bag from an online store last week. they said that this was original and factory outlet goods, so there might be some defects. The color of my bag is birch. I found some differences with another original fleming bags. There has not tory burch's patterns inside the materials (plain materials) while the other fleming bag inside materials are patterned with tory burch's logo. Please help me to authenticate this bag. . These are some of the photos. Thank you!











	

		
			
		

		
	
  I'm so sorry if the photos are too much..


----------



## Larisa Putri

Please authenticate my first fleming bag i got confused.. because i got it from online shop.. please visit and comment on my forum
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-authenticate-my-fleming-bag-please.990875/


----------



## siti denielle

Hi can someone kindly authenticate if this tory burch is authentic


----------



## senocs

Dear harlem cutie,

Appreciate your kind assistance on this Fleming (small). I purchased on eBAY via this seller :
https://www.ebay.com/itm/113000072736


----------



## senocs

Reposting the pics as it did not appear ...


----------



## senocs




----------



## Honey86

Hi. Does anyone knows if this is authentic?


----------



## Honey86

Continuation


----------



## kittypatty

ALPurseFanatic said:


> In general, Tory Burch accessories do not come in boxes.  I have many and none came in a box.  That is a huge red flag for me.  I am not saying yours is a fake but it is a red flag to get a wallet in a box.



finally, i've been looking for answers if ALL Tory Burch items like a wallet should come in a box or not. thank you for posting this


----------



## CarolPxx

Larisa Putri said:


> i just bought this bag from an online store last week. they said that this was original and factory outlet goods, so there might be some defects. The color of my bag is birch. I found some differences with another original fleming bags. There has not tory burch's patterns inside the materials (plain materials) while the other fleming bag inside materials are patterned with tory burch's logo. Please help me to authenticate this bag. . These are some of the photos. Thank you!
> View attachment 4121775
> View attachment 4121777
> View attachment 4121783
> View attachment 4121806
> View attachment 4121808
> View attachment 4121810
> View attachment 4121812
> View attachment 4121825
> View attachment 4121837
> View attachment 4121838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry if the photos are too much..


I’ve got the same bag like urs but mine Is in dusty pink . The auction seller online told me it was a new design for Fleming with a plain material (no TB patterns) ... I was pretty worried if it’s not authentic too .


----------



## CarolPxx

Does anyone knows if these are authentic , Bought them off from a pretty trustable and well known FB auction online seller . The Dusty Pink Medium Fleming that I’ve bought has no TB pattern in them (said it’s a new style) . And the small baby blue Fleming is a model with TB patterns inside .


----------



## CarolPxx

More photos


----------



## CarolPxx

Hello , could someone pls authentic these 2 Tory Burch Flemings . That I bought thru FB live auction . Thank you . Much appreciated !


----------



## CarolPxx

I’m new here . Pls help me to authentic these 2 TB flemings . Thanks you!


----------



## kittypatty

CarolPxx said:


> Does anyone knows if these are authentic , Bought them off from a pretty trustable and well known FB auction online seller . The Dusty Pink Medium Fleming that I’ve bought has no TB pattern in them (said it’s a new style) . And the small baby blue Fleming is a model with TB patterns inside .



how much did you pay for this bag?


----------



## CarolPxx

kittypatty said:


> how much did you pay for this bag?


About $400


----------



## kittypatty

CarolPxx said:


> About $400



i see. did you ask the seller for the receipt or any proof of purchase?


----------



## CarolPxx

kittypatty said:


> i see. did you ask the seller for the receipt or any proof of purchase?


They said they are an authorised authentic seller . Have been around a quite many years . A lot of return auctioneerrs .They have provided me with their company receipt . And I told them about my doubt today , they said that , I Can return them at their office anytime within this 3 days . Full refund .


----------



## kittypatty

CarolPxx said:


> They said they are an authorised authentic seller . Have been around a quite many years . A lot of return auctioneerrs .They have provided me with their company receipt . And I told them about my doubt today , they said that , I Can return them at their office anytime within this 3 days . Full refund .



if the 3 day return policy is almost up, i suggest you return the bag since they are offering you a full refund. since you are already in doubt of its authenticity.


----------



## CarolPxx

kittypatty said:


> if the 3 day return policy is almost up, i suggest you return the bag since they are offering you a full refund. since you are already in doubt of its authenticity.


I was thinking about it too . But I really do love them . Haha . Oh before I actually auction them , I asked if the bags could be brought to the TB actual store for repairment . They said yes .


----------



## kittypatty

the bag is gorgeous so i understand that it is hard to return it! [emoji16] oh by the way, post the link as to where you bought the bag. it will help the one who do the authentication if its authentic or not


----------



## CarolPxx

kittypatty said:


> the bag is gorgeous so i understand that it is hard to return it! [emoji16] oh by the way, post the link as to where you bought the bag. it will help the one who do the authentication if its authentic or not


I bought them in Singapore though .


----------



## harlem_cutie

Tosa22 said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me and if authentic, please let me know what style it is? Thanks in advance!!



*authentic. I'm pretty sure this is either a bicolor Fleming or Marion tote*



jennypher said:


> more pictures



*link to seller but this looks authentic to me*



Larisa Putri said:


> i just bought this bag from an online store last week. they said that this was original and factory outlet goods, so there might be some defects. The color of my bag is birch. I found some differences with another original fleming bags. There has not tory burch's patterns inside the materials (plain materials) while the other fleming bag inside materials are patterned with tory burch's logo. Please help me to authenticate this bag. . These are some of the photos. Thank you! I'm so sorry if the photos are too much..



*a very bad fake. Sorry *



siti denielle said:


> Hi can someone kindly authenticate if this tory burch is authentic



*link to seller but this doesn't look authentic*



senocs said:


> View attachment 4123949
> View attachment 4123949
> View attachment 4123950
> View attachment 4123951
> View attachment 4123952
> View attachment 4123953
> View attachment 4123954



*authentic. This is an outlet version of this bag.*


----------



## harlem_cutie

CarolPxx said:


> I bought them in Singapore though .



Please post the seller. The brassy hardware on the shell pink bag doesn't look right to me.


----------



## kittypatty

harlem_cutie said:


> Please post the seller. The brassy hardware on the shell pink bag doesn't look right to me.



oh my! she bought it for $400


----------



## Tosa22

harlem_cutie said:


> *authentic. I'm pretty sure this is either a bicolor Fleming or Marion tote*
> 
> 
> 
> *link to seller but this looks authentic to me*
> 
> 
> 
> *a very bad fake. Sorry *
> 
> 
> 
> *link to seller but this doesn't look authentic*
> 
> 
> 
> *authentic. This is an outlet version of this bag.*


Thanks so much @harlem_cutie !! It's such a cute bag. I am glad it is authentic and appreciate your expertise


----------



## jennypher

thank you for answering
link to seller : https://poshmark.com/closet/grace65990
I am just nervous that it isn't real because the leather on the bag (Where the big logo is ) is really soft/ thin leather or is that just the leather that is used on those bags?


----------



## CarolPxx

harlem_cutie said:


> Please post the seller. The brassy hardware on the shell pink bag doesn't look right to me.





harlem_cutie said:


> Please post the seller. The brassy hardware on the shell pink bag doesn't look right to me.


The seller is - luxuriaclassus.sg
https://www.facebook.com/luxuryatluxuria16/


----------



## CarolPxx

kittypatty said:


> oh my! she bought it for $400


Hi Kittypatty , it’s SGD400 . Not US Dollars.


----------



## kittypatty

CarolPxx said:


> Hi Kittypatty , it’s SGD400 . Not US Dollars.



oh. have you decided to return the bags instead?


----------



## CarolPxx

kittypatty said:


> oh. have you decided to return the bags instead?



Even if I return . I only can return them on Monday anyway. Wanna double cfm from Harlem.cutieabput it’s authenticity . Lol


----------



## Blessmebless

Hallo guys!
I’m a new member here☺️

Actually, i bought a tory burch in april and i don’t know it is fake or not.
Would u mind to help me to check my bag? Is it fake or authentic?
Hopefully you’ll help me! 
Thankyou☺️☺️


----------



## Blessmebless

And for your information, i bought it about $200. 
I don’t know it’s authentic or not.
If it’s fake, i’ll be more careful to buy something in online shop


----------



## kittypatty

CarolPxx said:


> Even if I return . I only can return them on Monday anyway. Wanna double cfm from Harlem.cutieabput it’s authenticity . Lol



oh.. i saw the facebook page of the seller that you bought your bags from. i dont think she is an authorized reseller. but let us wait for harlem_cutie to authenticate your shell pink fleming.


----------



## senocs

harlem_cutie said:


> *authentic. This is an outlet version of this bag.*


What does an 'outlet version' mean ? Does it mean inferior materials were used in manufacture, or factory/cosmetic seconds ? thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

CarolPxx said:


> The seller is - luxuriaclassus.sg
> https://www.facebook.com/luxuryatluxuria16/



I would return them if you could as there is no real way to guarantee authenticity.The bags look good but the brassy hardware is wrong.



Blessmebless said:


> And for your information, i bought it about $200.
> I don’t know it’s authentic or not.
> If it’s fake, i’ll be more careful to buy something in online shop


This is fake. Sorry.



senocs said:


> What does an 'outlet version' mean ? Does it mean inferior materials were used in manufacture, or factory/cosmetic seconds ? thanks!



Outlet bags are made specifically for outlets and the materials are not as luxe as bags that come from retail stores. Details usually differ from retail bags. More importantly, outlet bags have no warranty so if hardware were to fall off replacement would be at your own cost.

I'm still traveling and have limited wifi so I really can't see posts with any pics. If anyone needs anything authenticated asap I would try one of the Facebook groups. Good luck!


----------



## kittypatty

harlem_cutie said:


> I would return them if you could as there is no real way to guarantee authenticity.The bags look good but the brassy hardware is wrong.
> 
> 
> This is fake. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Outlet bags are made specifically for outlets and the materials are not as luxe as bags that come from retail stores. Details usually differ from retail bags. More importantly, outlet bags have no warranty so if hardware were to fall off replacement would be at your own cost.
> 
> I'm still traveling and have limited wifi so I really can't see posts with any pics. If anyone needs anything authenticated asap I would try one of the Facebook groups. Good luck!



Thank you for explaining about outlet version items. Ive learned a lot by reading through the  comments here.


----------



## CarolPxx

kittypatty said:


> Thank you for explaining about outlet version items. Ive learned a lot by reading through the  comments here.


Thank you so much for replying and explaining . Much appreciated . Will return both back to the seller anyway as what Kittypatty said was tight , I’ve already have doubts about the authenticity . Even how much I love them , I wouldn’t take the risk of keeping them . Thank you so much !


----------



## ahext

Please help with authentication of this tb bag. I'm guessing it's a Fleming.


----------



## JJABSTRACTS

please authenticate these tory burch shoes
thanks ahead j


----------



## teachgirl789

Please help authenticate these Tory Burch Millers, if possible. Thank you in advance for your assistance:











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Brand New Tory Burch Miller Sandal Size 10.5 Black Patent
Listing number: 183122546184
Seller: stho9090 (2687 )
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/183122546184?ViewItem=&item=183122546184

Comments: Already purchased and have the shoes in my possession, which are not the shoes posted in the advertised photos. Are the Millers being made in the Dominican Republic now? My old ones from Saks and directly from TB are made in Brazil...even the box labeling looks different than my others...

The photos attached here are of the sandals received.


----------



## harlem_cutie

JJABSTRACTS said:


> please authenticate these tory burch shoes
> thanks ahead j



authentic



teachgirl789 said:


> Please help authenticate these Tory Burch Millers, if possible. Thank you in advance for your assistance:
> 
> View attachment 4139197
> View attachment 4139198
> View attachment 4139199
> View attachment 4139200
> View attachment 4139201
> View attachment 4139202
> View attachment 4139203
> View attachment 4139204
> View attachment 4139205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New Tory Burch Miller Sandal Size 10.5 Black Patent
> Listing number: 183122546184
> Seller: stho9090 (2687 )
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/183122546184?ViewItem=&item=183122546184
> 
> Comments: Already purchased and have the shoes in my possession, which are not the shoes posted in the advertised photos. Are the Millers being made in the Dominican Republic now? My old ones from Saks and directly from TB are made in Brazil...even the box labeling looks different than my others...
> 
> The photos attached here are of the sandals received.



These look authentic to me because the space between the emblems on the soles are equidistant and I have yet to see a fake get this right. Millers are being made in Brazil and DR. The box labeling is correct. This is what mine looks like and I bought a pair of Poppy Orange about 2 weeks ago from TB retail and my label is similar.


----------



## teachgirl789

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> These look authentic to me because the space between the emblems on the soles are equidistant and I have yet to see a fake get this right. Millers are being made in Brazil and DR. The box labeling is correct. This is what mine looks like and I bought a pair of Poppy Orange about 2 weeks ago from TB retail and my label is similar.



Thanks a bunch for the quick response...I guess my other ones are just older and TB has changed over time? They have the lager emblems on the bottom of the soles and my serial numbers are labeled differently inside, thus I went into panic mode when these arrived.

I was so nervous since I jumped on a coupon that eBay offered combined with my eBay bucks and of course no California sales tax as well. My old pair broke on vacation last week so I hurried up and bought these thinking I’d save a couple of dollars.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## harlem_cutie

teachgirl789 said:


> Thanks a bunch for the quick response...I guess my other ones are just older and TB has changed over time? They have the lager emblems on the bottom of the soles and my serial numbers are labeled differently inside, thus I went into panic mode when these arrived.
> 
> I was so nervous since I jumped on a coupon that eBay offered combined with my eBay bucks and of course no California sales tax as well. My old pair broke on vacation last week so I hurried up and bought these thinking I’d save a couple of dollars.
> 
> Thanks again for your help


No problem  I was in Bloomingdale's a few days ago and the sand patent ones were made in DR so I think where they are produced is likely random. TB changes the position of the serial number every few seasons to confuse counterfeiters. I honestly have yet to see a good pair of Miller fakes with this newer sole. Also attaching a label pic of Vintage Vachetta bought from Bloomies in March of this year. No idea why pic is upside down.


----------



## teachgirl789

harlem_cutie said:


> No problem  I was in Bloomingdale's a few days ago and the sand patent ones were made in DR so I think where they are produced is likely random. TB changes the position of the serial number every few seasons to confuse counterfeiters. I honestly have yet to see a good pair of Miller fakes with this newer sole. Also attaching a label pic of Vintage Vachetta bought from Bloomies in March of this year. No idea why pic is upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139273



Great! This is all so reassuring. 

My most recent pair is over 2 years old from Saks. I don’t even keep boxes for small sandals like this, however, I still had this one. I appreciate your help so much and will sleep better tonight! The seller responded and said she purchased them directly from the TB boutique. I can only wonder how some sellers have such large quantities of these sandals?


----------



## Xyz3854

Could someone please validate authenticity? Thanks so much!!   

https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/283063031312?nordt=true&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l10137


----------



## AMyinsc

I’m trying to figure out how to start a thread to ask for auth. a Tory Burch bag?? All I see is reply to threads and no way to start a thread. Sorry if I’m posting in wrong spot.


----------



## jaemom

Hi, can someone please help to authenticate this TB Mercer bag? Thank you in advance..


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

AMyinsc said:


> I’m trying to figure out how to start a thread to ask for auth. a Tory Burch bag?? All I see is reply to threads and no way to start a thread. Sorry if I’m posting in wrong spot.



You do not start a new thread.  Check out the guidelines for authentication and follow them by replying here with the required information.  Also - we typically only authenticate for ongoing users - not one-off authentications -- get your post count up.


----------



## tasyaku

Dev17 said:


> @Alice_novee oh btw may i know your contact? Because i wanna ask more about this bag, what should i do with this bag to know more is it fake or real



Hi dev17, may i know where u buy it?


----------



## KikiP1984

Hello !!! I’m new to the forum... I thrifted a Tory Burch bag and want to know if it’s real or not... thanks so much!!! ❤️ Also does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks again!!


----------



## tasyaku

Hi Alice_novee
What name of seller at instagram is. Beacuse i want to buy flemming to. But im still worring to buy it. Thanks


----------



## lil_twin_stars

Hi, could someone pls authentic this Tory Burch Fleming Open Shoulder bag that I bought thru FB live auction. Thank you n much appreciated!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

2 more photos...


----------



## Slovero

Could you please let me know if this is a fake? I bought it at a yard sale for a $1 so I think I know the answer 
It is a nylon material. The inside is plain with no logo in the lining. It measures about 16 inches across. The metal is imprinted with Tory Burch on zipper and buckles. Thank you kindly for any help.


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

Hello im new in the thread, could you guys please help me to authenticate this Chelsea Shoulder Bag? Is it fake or not? Thankyou so much!


----------



## Alice_novee

Hi @harlem_cutie , i need your help to authenticate a TB fleming bag. A seller from Facebook just sent me some pictures. I need your opinion about the authenticity of this bag. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Alice_novee

Hi.. i bought from @lapremiere.. they sold fake tb and longchamp bags.. but they use some famous people in instagram to promote.. beware.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jaemom said:


> Hi, can someone please help to authenticate this TB Mercer bag? Thank you in advance..



authentic



KikiP1984 said:


> Hello !!! I’m new to the forum... I thrifted a Tory Burch bag and want to know if it’s real or not... thanks so much!!! ❤️ Also does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks again!!



authentic


lil_twin_stars said:


> 2 more photos...


 where did you purchase? Link to seller whether on FB or IG. THe fakes of black Fleming bags are EXCELLENT!



Slovero said:


> Could you please let me know if this is a fake? I bought it at a yard sale for a $1 so I think I know the answer
> It is a nylon material. The inside is plain with no logo in the lining. It measures about 16 inches across. The metal is imprinted with Tory Burch on zipper and buckles. Thank you kindly for any help.



pls let me see a  pic of the buckles on the straps. Want to see if the hardware is engraved. I'm 99% sure you have a sample.



Alice_novee said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie , i need your help to authenticate a TB fleming bag. A seller from Facebook just sent me some pictures. I need your opinion about the authenticity of this bag. Thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154913
> View attachment 4154914
> View attachment 4154915
> View attachment 4154916
> View attachment 4154917
> View attachment 4154918



Link to seller. This looks authentic but the fact of the matter is we will have to base opinions on the seller's reputation because the recent round of fake Flemings I've seen are excellent! The only real way to tell is that the leather isn't that soft.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Please, please, please try to participate in the forum. It seems that people that only have one post don't come back. If you only need an authentication you are probably best going to get one from a paid authenticator or a free one from one of the Facebook groups.


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

harlem_cutie said:


> Please, please, please try to participate in the forum. It seems that people that only have one post don't come back. If you only need an authentication you are probably best going to get one from a paid authenticator or a free one from one of the Facebook groups.


Hi sis, sory im new in this thread, can you please tell me how to participate? Because i really dont know. So sory


----------



## Slovero

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. I have attached some pictures of the hardware. It is in printed on all 4 buckles and the inside zipper pull. Again, thank you for your time.


----------



## KikiP1984

harlem_cutie said:


> Please, please, please try to participate in the forum. It seems that people that only have one post don't come back. If you only need an authentication you are probably best going to get one from a paid authenticator or a free one from one of the Facebook groups.





harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> where did you purchase? Link to seller whether on FB or IG. THe fakes of black Fleming bags are EXCELLENT!
> 
> 
> 
> pls let me see a  pic of the buckles on the straps. Want to see if the hardware is engraved. I'm 99% sure you have a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to seller. This looks authentic but the fact of the matter is we will have to base opinions on the seller's reputation because the recent round of fake Flemings I've seen are excellent! The only real way to tell is that the leather isn't that soft.





harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> where did you purchase? Link to seller whether on FB or IG. THe fakes of black Fleming bags are EXCELLENT!
> 
> 
> 
> pls let me see a  pic of the buckles on the straps. Want to see if the hardware is engraved. I'm 99% sure you have a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to seller. This looks authentic but the fact of the matter is we will have to base opinions on the seller's reputation because the recent round of fake Flemings I've seen are excellent! The only real way to tell is that the leather isn't that soft.


Tha k


harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> where did you purchase? Link to seller whether on FB or IG. THe fakes of black Fleming bags are EXCELLENT!
> 
> 
> 
> pls let me see a  pic of the buckles on the straps. Want to see if the hardware is engraved. I'm 99% sure you have a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to seller. This looks authentic but the fact of the matter is we will have to base opinions on the seller's reputation because the recent round of fake Flemings I've seen are excellent! The only real way to tell is that the leather isn't that soft.




Thank you so much @harlem_cutie !!! ❤️❤️ Just found this forum so when I thrift something new will definitely come on here!!! I had no idea forums like this even existed !!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Slovero said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. I have attached some pictures of the hardware. It is in printed on all 4 buckles and the inside zipper pull. Again, thank you for your time.



it's authentic. This is a sample. It was a very limited run in this print. Not sure if it ever made it to the outlet but I know it's a sample for sure.



KikiP1984 said:


> Thank you so much @harlem_cutie !!! ❤️❤️ Just found this forum so when I thrift something new will definitely come on here!!! I had no idea forums like this even existed !!


 I forgot to add the name of your bag is the Robinson Satchel


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maretta Evelyna said:


> Hi sis, sory im new in this thread, can you please tell me how to participate? Because i really dont know. So sory


just post anywhere on TPF. It doesn't matter where


----------



## KikiP1984

harlem_cutie said:


> it's authentic. This is a sample. It was a very limited run in this print. Not sure if it ever made it to the outlet but I know it's a sample for sure.
> 
> I forgot to add the name of your bag is the Robinson Satchel



@harlem_cutie 
Thank you!!! Been trying to find the name of it since I bought it  !!! Thanks again!!! Really appreciate it!!! ❤️


----------



## tasyaku

Alice_novee said:


> Hi.. i bought from @lapremiere.. they sold fake tb and longchamp bags.. but they use some famous people in instagram to promote.. beware.



Ooh i see.. Thanks a lot for your answer.


----------



## Alice_novee

Alice_novee said:


> So @harlem_cutie do you have a doubt because of the leather texture.. the seller insisted that it's an old tb stuff.. oo she insisted that it's an authentic one.. she send me a receipt. But i have a doubt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155947


Seller's link
https://www.facebook.com/rani.d.tanjung


----------



## Alice_novee

Alice_novee said:


> Seller's link
> https://www.facebook.com/rani.d.tanjung


@harlem_cutie the seller insisted that the leather texture became like this (shrinked with wrinkles around the quilt) because of aging.. is that right


----------



## lil_twin_stars

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase? Link to seller whether on FB or IG. THe fakes of black Fleming bags are EXCELLENT!



Thanks harlem_cutie! Glad to have found this forum. Actually I bought that bag at S$355, but after reading previous comments from CarolPxxx that she bought from the same fb auction and you also suspect it is a fake, I requested to return and they refunded me in full. 
They claimed that their bags are all authentic, they bought their bags from outlet stores and that outlet stores do have stitching problems. I am surprised that they actually auction fakes!

The seller is LuxuriaClassus.
https://www.facebook.com/luxuryatluxuria16/


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

harlem_cutie said:


> just post anywhere on TPF. It doesn't matter where


Thankyou so much


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

Maretta Evelyna said:


> View attachment 4153570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153614
> View attachment 4153592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153585
> 
> 
> 
> Hello im new in the thread, could you guys please help me to authenticate this Chelsea Shoulder Bag? Is it fake or not? Thankyou so much!


Hi sis @harlem_cutie, so this bag is authentic or not ya?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Alice_novee said:


> @harlem_cutie the seller insisted that the leather texture became like this (shrinked with wrinkles around the quilt) because of aging.. is that right



Thanks for the follow up. I am 99% sure this is authentic as there are no red flags and seller seems trustworthy. I have asked a mod to delete a pic of the receipt because of the personal info. Authentic Fleming bags do have slight wrinkles because of the softer leather. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maretta Evelyna said:


> Hi sis @harlem_cutie, so this bag is authentic or not ya?


where did you purchase? The hardware looks off to me but it might be the pic.


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase? The hardware looks off to me but it might be the pic.


I bought it on instagram seller name @thevioletta, actually the bag is still with the seller and the photo is from the seller. So its fake ya sis? @harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maretta Evelyna said:


> I bought it on instagram seller name @thevioletta, actually the bag is still with the seller and the photo is from the seller. So its fake ya sis? @harlem_cutie



I'm pretty sure this is authentic. These have been at the outlets for some time. I think the hardware just looks brassy because of the pic.


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm pretty sure this is authentic. These have been at the outlets for some time. I think the hardware just looks brassy because of the pic.


Thankyou so much sis @harlem_cutie


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

Hi sis @harlem_cutie, the bag is already with me now. I want to make sure again is it authentic?


----------



## Jovy Vidal

Hi All, @harlem_cutie 
I am super new here and been learning alot. 
I understand that we should have at least 25 post to be eligible for authentication but I super need help right now.  So any help is greatly appreciated, since it is a friend that I needed to confront about this and I want to be soo sure. 
I can see the value of sharing knowledge and I see myself being around here alot. I promise I will stay around and help if I can. Please help me this time.  

This is her page: https://www.facebook.com/romasantos10


----------



## Jovy Vidal

Here's more.


----------



## Jovy Vidal

More. Please help me.


----------



## Helen Hopkins

Hi, Does anyone know the name of this purse? Or even if its real? Id really like to know if its missing the complete buckle. Appreciate any help, Thanks!


----------



## Karamia

Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Tote bag? I can't tell if it's a replica or the real deal.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Dipped-Canvas-Stacked-Logo-Tote-5b82eca7f63eea618633833e


----------



## ickemat

Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch foldover bag? I do not know the name of it, and as I do not know these bags well. A friend wants me to sell it for her but I want to be sure it is authenticate before I do. From reaching it appears real but the inner made in China tag says China TBO, which is the only part that stands out to me.


----------



## kittypatty

posted something which doesnt belong in this forum and cannot seem to delete it, hence this post.


----------



## shakilafaya

hello @harlem_cutie can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Marion Shrunken Crossbody bag for me? thank you


----------



## Etingfong

Hi, want to buy. Birthday present for my wife from a online reseller. Would u help me see if its authentic?  Thankyou so much.


----------



## Etingfong

On the 3rd photo top left of the wallet the stitches looks abit funny as well. Come with a transparent make in china tag. Do not have box or dust bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maretta Evelyna said:


> Hi sis @harlem_cutie, the bag is already with me now. I want to make sure again is it authentic?



I still think it's authentic.



Jovy Vidal said:


> Hi All, @harlem_cutie
> I am super new here and been learning alot.
> I understand that we should have at least 25 post to be eligible for authentication but I super need help right now.  So any help is greatly appreciated, since it is a friend that I needed to confront about this and I want to be soo sure.
> I can see the value of sharing knowledge and I see myself being around here alot. I promise I will stay around and help if I can. Please help me this time.
> 
> This is her page: https://www.facebook.com/romasantos10



I personally think this is fake but I'm not 100% sure. You should ask seller to provide a copy of the receipt with their info blocked out. Black Fleming bags are hard to authenticate online unless they are an obvious fake.



Helen Hopkins said:


> Hi, Does anyone know the name of this purse? Or even if its real? Id really like to know if its missing the complete buckle. Appreciate any help, Thanks!



It looks like a 797 satchel. First season or sample. I would pass as the leather is really dry on this bag.



Karamia said:


> Can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Tote bag? I can't tell if it's a replica or the real deal.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-Dipped-Canvas-Stacked-Logo-Tote-5b82eca7f63eea618633833e



authentic and really old style



ickemat said:


> Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch foldover bag? I do not know the name of it, and as I do not know these bags well. A friend wants me to sell it for her but I want to be sure it is authenticate before I do. From reaching it appears real but the inner made in China tag says China TBO, which is the only part that stands out to me.


 authentic. It's an outlet bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shakilafaya said:


> hello @harlem_cutie can you please authenticate this Tory Burch Marion Shrunken Crossbody bag for me? thank you



Link to the seller please. This looks okay to me.



Etingfong said:


> Hi, want to buy. Birthday present for my wife from a online reseller. Would u help me see if its authentic?  Thankyou so much.



Link to seller please. This looks fake but want to confirm. The rubber trim is too thick and uneven. Small goods will not come with a bag but may come with a gift box if someone requests one.


----------



## Etingfong

harlem_cutie said:


> Link to the seller please. This looks okay to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to seller please. This looks fake but want to confirm. The rubber trim is too thick and uneven. Small goods will not come with a bag but may come with a gift box if someone requests one.




Thankyou so much. Im so glad that i didnt buy it.

https://sg.carousell.com/p/187768129

The seller even send me this photo telling me that she bought from official web.


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

Maretta Evelyna said:


> Hi sis @harlem_cutie, the bag is already with me now. I want to make sure again is it authentic?


@harlem_cutie but why the tag is little bit different ya sis?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Etingfong said:


> Thankyou so much. Im so glad that i didnt buy it.
> 
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/187768129
> 
> The seller even send me this photo telling me that she bought from official web.



Unless the seller sends you a receipt with a line item of the transaction with the price blocked out then these screenshots are meaningless because they are easily faked.I personally think this is fake and I welcome the seller provide any proof that I am wrong.



Maretta Evelyna said:


> @harlem_cutie but why the tag is little bit different ya sis?



Outlet bags have many variations with tags and packaging, Nothing to worry about in this case.


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

harlem_cutie said:


> Unless the seller sends you a receipt with a line item of the transaction with the price blocked out then these screenshots are meaningless because they are easily faked.I personally think this is fake and I welcome the seller provide any proof that I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Outlet bags have many variations with tags and packaging, Nothing to worry about in this case.


Ok sis! @harlem_cutie Thankyou so much for your help


----------



## rLruthy

Authenticate Those SHOES

Hello everyone..please help.
I bought this from a thrift shop, i want to know if it is authentic. Thank you


----------



## rLruthy

Hello i bought this bag in a thrift shop and was wondering if it is authentic or not..
Please help. Thank you.


----------



## ickemat

I found this at a consignment shop,  is it a legit older Tory Burch? If can anyone tell me what bag it is? I cannot find one anywhere with a name.
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 y? If can anyone tell me what bag it is?


----------



## Jenmound

Purchased from Mercari, was listed as NWOT.  The leather feels a bit stiff,  not sure if that is typical of this style.


----------



## Junisa

Can someone authenticate this for me. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kikibeach

What does TBO China mean? Does it mean it’s from a TB outlet? I’ve tried to look it up but keep getting directed to this form. Thanks!


----------



## Kikibeach

Ok after reading nearly this entire thread I see that TBO is for the outlet, but is there a difference if it says TBO China with a date and another number or China TBO? Or are they both valid tags?


----------



## Kikibeach

This is what the tag on my bag is, is this how the outlet labels are?


----------



## Arbonnemom

Hi, could you help me authenticate this TB Ashlyn Riding Boots?
 Thank you very much!!


----------



## Bubach

Hi ladies, Is there a 3rd party authenticator to authenticate Tory Burch clothing item? Thanks!!


----------



## dAY33

hi my aunt gave me this used tory burch bag so i was wondering if you guys could pls help me authenticate this bag tnx


----------



## LoneBurro

I bought a used TB Robinson chain wallet on eBay, originally purchased from Bloomingdale’s, so the auction said.  But the chain wallet I received has many discrepancies from one I purchased recently directly from TB.  Do the models sold in department stores differ from those sold directly by TB?  Or is it just that the same model purse received an update sometime recently?  I’ll post some side by side photos.  The eBay purchase is the red (used) wallet.  The yellow wallet is the recent TB-direct purchase.

Length of leather strap:



Chain strap links:



Different style logo:



Different zipper pull and different chain attachment at interior top flap of wallet:



Different hooks for chain strap:



Leather and stitching look about the same (but red used wallet feels flimsier):



Red wallet zipper pull has “ykk” marked on the side, and zipper fabric does not match leather color:


----------



## LoneBurro

I wish I could be more helpful to others on these purses!  I hadn't ever thought of people selling counterfeit products on eBay because I'm usually shopping sales on the original designer's website.  I am not sure my own post above is of a counterfeit wallet, but I am wondering if the discrepancies I have noted are legit due to season-to-season design changes.  Or is it that the same product sold from a department store differs from TB inventory sold direct on-line? What I've found on-line on sale at NM, for instance, does seem to indicate a different type of hardware/logo/setup for the TB Robinson chain wallet than what I purchased recently directly from TB website.  But I can't tell without examining a wallet at a store.  
I've learned my lesson however.  I love eBay for other products, but I don't like that I may be purchasing a fake wallet.


----------



## vanillalatte13

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum but have always lurked around on-off over the years.
I've recently been looking to get a York Tote (i know im really late to the game!), so i've had to resort to sellers online.

If anyone could shed any light on this I would be most grateful.

I've posted about the tag in the TB chat as well. After lurking this forum and scrolling through hundreds of pages  (i'm not kidding...! and @harlem_cutie  you are amazing! I've been learning a lot from your posts after reading through the pages!) I decided to make an account to post after looking at everyone's tags as I'm still not completely convinced about this bag.

Also wondering if this colour for the dust bag is legit? I do have a pair of TB flats that came with a blue dust bag, but never seen one for the York Tote in this colour..

Seller claims this Small York Tote was purchased direct from the TB website. Photos provided to me privately and not available online so no official link, sorry about that!

happy to provide more photos! Thank you in advance!








View attachment 4205133








View attachment 4205133


----------



## harlem_cutie

Arbonnemom said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this TB Ashlyn Riding Boots?
> Thank you very much!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198215
> View attachment 4198216
> View attachment 4198217
> View attachment 4198218
> View attachment 4198219
> View attachment 4198214



please post the sole but so far so good



Bubach said:


> Hi ladies, Is there a 3rd party authenticator to authenticate Tory Burch clothing item? Thanks!!


I think your best bet is one of the FB groups



dAY33 said:


> hi my aunt gave me this used tory burch bag so i was wondering if you guys could pls help me authenticate this bag tnx



Is there a "made in" tag inside? I don't recall if this style came in this color. This is probably one of TB's first styles.



LoneBurro said:


> I bought a used TB Robinson chain wallet on eBay, originally purchased from Bloomingdale’s, so the auction said.  But the chain wallet I received has many discrepancies from one I purchased recently directly from TB.  Do the models sold in department stores differ from those sold directly by TB?  Or is it just that the same model purse received an update sometime recently?  I’ll post some side by side photos.  The eBay purchase is the red (used) wallet.  The yellow wallet is the recent TB-direct purchase.
> 
> Length of leather strap:
> View attachment 4204481
> 
> 
> Chain strap links:
> View attachment 4204485
> 
> 
> Different style logo:
> View attachment 4204486
> 
> 
> Different zipper pull and different chain attachment at interior top flap of wallet:
> View attachment 4204488
> 
> 
> Different hooks for chain strap:
> View attachment 4204492
> 
> 
> Leather and stitching look about the same (but red used wallet feels flimsier):
> View attachment 4204501
> 
> 
> Red wallet zipper pull has “ykk” marked on the side, and zipper fabric does not match leather color:
> View attachment 4204504



the red version is likely an outlet version. The problem with outlet bags is there are so many variations. Can you post a link to the auction?



vanillalatte13 said:


> View attachment 4205126
> View attachment 4205127
> View attachment 4205128
> View attachment 4205129
> View attachment 4205130
> View attachment 4205131
> View attachment 4205132
> View attachment 4205134
> View attachment 4205135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum but have always lurked around on-off over the years.
> I've recently been looking to get a York Tote (i know im really late to the game!), so i've had to resort to sellers online.
> 
> If anyone could shed any light on this I would be most grateful.
> 
> I've posted about the tag in the TB chat as well. After lurking this forum and scrolling through hundreds of pages  (i'm not kidding...! and @harlem_cutie  you are amazing! I've been learning a lot from your posts after reading through the pages!) I decided to make an account to post after looking at everyone's tags as I'm still not completely convinced about this bag.
> 
> Also wondering if this colour for the dust bag is legit? I do have a pair of TB flats that came with a blue dust bag, but never seen one for the York Tote in this colour..
> 
> Seller claims this Small York Tote was purchased direct from the TB website. Photos provided to me privately and not available online so no official link, sorry about that!
> 
> happy to provide more photos! Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4205135



This looks authentic. Dust bag is correct for bags from 2012-2014. Is the color a light pink?


----------



## vanillalatte13

harlem_cutie said:


> please post the sole but so far so good
> 
> 
> I think your best bet is one of the FB groups
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a "made in" tag inside? I don't recall if this style came in this color. This is probably one of TB's first styles.
> 
> 
> 
> the red version is likely an outlet version. The problem with outlet bags is there are so many variations. Can you post a link to the auction?
> 
> 
> 
> This looks authentic. Dust bag is correct for bags from 2012-2014. Is the color a light pink?



Thank you so much! I haven't bought the bag yet...Its supposed to be the light oak colour but maybe it might be a screen difference making the bag seem lighter? Looks pinker in the photo on my screen.

I noticed the made in tag doesn't a production date...would that be a red flag at all?

Thank you again so much!


----------



## vanillalatte13

vanillalatte13 said:


> Thank you so much! I haven't bought the bag yet...Its supposed to be the light oak colour but maybe it might be a screen difference making the bag seem lighter? Looks pinker in the photo on my screen.
> 
> I noticed the made in tag doesn't a production date...would that be a red flag at all?
> 
> Thank you again so much!



*sorry meant to say it looks pinker on my macbook screen compared to iPhone so it might be a screen difference


----------



## harlem_cutie

vanillalatte13 said:


> Thank you so much! I haven't bought the bag yet...Its supposed to be the light oak colour but maybe it might be a screen difference making the bag seem lighter? Looks pinker in the photo on my screen.
> 
> I noticed the made in tag doesn't a production date...would that be a red flag at all?
> 
> Thank you again so much!



Light oak is a light pink. This looks good to me. The tags are okay too.


----------



## vanillalatte13

harlem_cutie said:


> Light oak is a light pink. This looks good to me. The tags are okay too.



Thank you im super relieved now! Will go ahead with the purchase.

If it wouldnt be too much trouble would you be able to take a look at these as well? I already purchased these and they came with a dust bag. I think they are the Hugo flats?? Thank you again for sharing your experience with us!!

Edit: The inside of the shoe says in white text:
Leather upper
Leather lining
Leather sole
6M J13
S/N 11148504
Made in China

Couldnt get a good photo as the text is inside the corner of the shoe near where the toes are. Hope this is ok


----------



## harlem_cutie

vanillalatte13 said:


> Thank you im super relieved now! Will go ahead with the purchase.
> 
> If it wouldnt be too much trouble would you be able to take a look at these as well? I already purchased these and they came with a dust bag. I think they are the Hugo flats?? Thank you again for sharing your experience with us!!
> 
> Edit: The inside of the shoe says in white text:
> Leather upper
> Leather lining
> Leather sole
> 6M J13
> S/N 11148504
> Made in China
> 
> Couldnt get a good photo as the text is inside the corner of the shoe near where the toes are. Hope this is ok
> 
> View attachment 4205248
> View attachment 4205249
> View attachment 4205250
> View attachment 4205251
> View attachment 4205252


Authentic. Enjoy!


----------



## LoneBurro

harlem_cutie said:


> the red version is likely an outlet version. The problem with outlet bags is there are so many variations. Can you post a link to the auction?



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...oppy-/283153417860?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## vanillalatte13

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic. Enjoy!



Thank youuu


----------



## Secondjobs

Its a great, post  and apart from this,apart from this ,For anyother jobs ,part-time jobs,queries please contact :https://www.secondjobs.net/


----------



## Junius Sandy

Hello, please authenticate this bag i bought for my wife’s birthday. Thank you! PS: the “made in china” tag has serial number below, its just hard to take screenshot of the tag


----------



## vanillalatte13

Hi @harlem_cutie , just wanted to update you as I got the York tote today!

Turns out the tag does have a production code underneath! I guess when the seller was taking the photo it was obscured by the flap of the lining! Attached a photo below.

So far I'm really loving the bag, and just wanted to say again how much I appreciate your help in giving me peace of mind before I went through with the purchase in person. I'm now a lot more confident with spotting potential fakes too. 

Do you have any tips on how to take care of/clean Saffiano leather? I had a Saffiano leather key holder that I stupidly tried to clean with tap water, and I found that the colour rubbed off the leather....by then it was too late to reverse the damage, so I hope I dont make the same mistake with this bag!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Junius Sandy said:


> Hello, please authenticate this bag i bought for my wife’s birthday. Thank you! PS: the “made in china” tag has serial number below, its just hard to take screenshot of the tag



can you link to the seller or auction? This looks okay to me. I don't recall seeing anything from the Parker line repped.


----------



## Junius Sandy

harlem_cutie said:


> can you link to the seller or auction? This looks okay to me. I don't recall seeing anything from the Parker line repped.



Thanks for the reply harlem! i dont have any link since i bought it from ig shop.. but the shop guaranteed that all her bags are authentic but of course the prices are all below the market value.. I really hope you are right about this!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Junius Sandy said:


> Thanks for the reply harlem! i dont have any link since i bought it from ig shop.. but the shop guaranteed that all her bags are authentic but of course the prices are all below the market value.. I really hope you are right about this!


Reps get better every day which is why I like to look at individual listings. Link to the IG shop.

Many of these IG sellers buy bags from outlets and most outlets carry bags at 40-60% off retail so don't let price on certain styles discourage you. High volume IG shops tend to be safer because they take a smaller profit on each bag but make up the difference in volume.


----------



## Junius Sandy

harlem_cutie said:


> Reps get better every day which is why I like to look at individual listings. Link to the IG shop.
> 
> Many of these IG sellers buy bags from outlets and most outlets carry bags at 40-60% off retail so don't let price on certain styles discourage you. High volume IG shops tend to be safer because they take a smaller profit on each bag but make up the difference in volume.



Thanks for the quick reply, harlem! The ig shop is @houseofsalee and its an indonesian shop. My wife’s friend is a long time customer and told me about it. I was worried because indonesia is  famous with fakes fashion products


----------



## harlem_cutie

Junius Sandy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, harlem! The ig shop is @houseofsalee and its an indonesian shop. My wife’s friend is a long time customer and told me about it. I was worried because indonesia is  famous with fakes fashion products


you are good to go. This Parker is authentic.


----------



## Junius Sandy

harlem_cutie said:


> you are good to go. This Parker is authentic.



Thanks for the good news, harlem! For guys like me who has 0 knowledge about authencity, this forum is a big help! Cheers!


----------



## AP08

Hi there, please help me to authenticate this. I really want to buy this product (the small fleming). But when I ask the seller, they said they don't provide the receipt. Please don't ask me about the other pictures, cause they post the website version. This is the only original photo that I could get. They sell it around 2.8 million rupiah or around 188 USD, which is crazy cheap. Or maybe is there a chance this bag is an outlet product? I have no clue, please help. I really doubt this one is authentic.

Seller : https://www.instagram.com/peachypeachjkt/


----------



## LoneBurro

LoneBurro said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...oppy-/283153417860?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel


So, do outlet bags vary from department store versions, and TB website versions?  Is it cool that zipper color differs from leather color?


----------



## Maretta Evelyna

Hi sis @harlem_cutie, i bought a new tory burch mini bag from instagram seller, could you please help me to authenticate this new bag?


----------



## Lisa010203

Hello! Could someone authenticate this Mcgraw chain tote. I got it used on eBay for a killer price, but the logo on the front is giving me pause. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Happylilly

Hi, please help to authenticate this preloved Tory Burch fleming convertible shoulder bag I bought from my friend.
I am new to this brand hopefully she did not lie to me
Thank you


----------



## mkn_z

Hi can I please get help to authenticate this bag? I don't see this bag on the tory burch website but it's the one that suits my needs best. It's a tory burch Robinson Large zip top tote on Poshmark. 

Item: https://bnc.lt/focc/4rx5UN3wOQ 

Seller: https://poshmark.com/closet/cjdotkim

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sweetpixie

Please help me to authenticate this I got from Value Village. Thanks.


----------



## Tarheel2themax

Hello All! 
Can someone authenticate these Tory Burch Selma Riding boots? I found the same pair at a second hand store and I am skeptical of them being genuine. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Tory-B...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

Thanks!


----------



## garagecarnival

hi all,

i've got present from my friend this tory burch flemming. it comes with dustbag, paperbag. with kode label made in china 10006011
05-17 with no tag price. can someone help me to check?


----------



## kmardinian

Hi @harlem_cutie 
I found this used tory burch mcgraw crossbody online and wanted to make sure it was authentic. Do you think you could take a look at this pictures for me and see what you think? I appreciate all your help!! Thanks!


----------



## kmardinian

Hi @harlem_cutie 
I tried to look for the pictures that would be helpful for authentication, but I couldn't seem to get to the right website with this url that you provided "Please see my signature for those requirements or here - *http://goo.gl/1BxFts. " 
*
I unfortunately do not have any other pictures since I am too afraid to buy the purse until I have an idea of whether it is fake or not :/
Thanks everyone for all their help!


----------



## MayganJ

I’m trying to decide if this bag is authentic or not. I bought this bag last night and I'm having second guesses. 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Brand-new-Tory-Burch-Ella-Tote-5bcc3846b9f675230d5ed747


----------



## Cheezynoodles

Hi! I bought a Fleming small convertible shoulder bag recently (second hand) and I noticed it has a YKK engraving on the inner zip inside the bag. Is it a counterfeit? To my knowledge Tory Burch doesn’t use YKK zippers... but I may be wrong. Can anyone please enlighten me? Thank you in advance!


----------



## anton mahendra affendi

hi purse, thaks for let me join this forum
in my case i just wondering if you would helping me, to recognize that my bag is the original one.
becuse soo many un authentic bag as like as the original one.
I hope you can help me to recognize my bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

kmardinian said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie
> I found this used tory burch mcgraw crossbody online and wanted to make sure it was authentic. Do you think you could take a look at this pictures for me and see what you think? I appreciate all your help!! Thanks!



this looks authentic to me



anton mahendra affendi said:


> hi purse, thaks for let me join this forum
> in my case i just wondering if you would helping me, to recognize that my bag is the original one.
> becuse soo many un authentic bag as like as the original one.
> I hope you can help me to recognize my bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231556
> View attachment 4231557
> View attachment 4231558
> View attachment 4231559
> View attachment 4231560
> View attachment 4231561
> View attachment 4231562



I own this exact bag. This one posted here is fake. Sorry.

For anyone wanting authentications, my new work situations pretty much prohibits non-work communication so my time on TPF is very limited. I highly suggest joining one of the FB groups for authentication as you will not get a timely response from me.


----------



## Cristian Radis Yosepa

Hi, could you help me authenticate this Tory burch emerson adjustable chain, black?
I couldn't find the label "made in"
I just get gift receipt from seller

Thank you very much!!


----------



## MlleRoot

Sorry to intrude because this is not an authentication request but I was doing research on Tory and some Furla bags I found on eBay and I found these two website that sells many other brand bags in UK, including Tory Burch. Many products on the second link says "Ex-factory price", whatever that implies.

http://www.qubicpower.co.uk/
http://www.lifeinsussex.co.uk/ 

Anyway, I want to say that any bags that you see on eBay or other resell sites that are also listed on these websites should be suspected as fake (I know there are honest sellers but ..) I don't know why Tory Burch or other big brand companies are not doing enough to stop these sellers who sell fake items. I know it's probably impossible to stop all fake sellers but I just wanted to share.


----------



## aalux

Can I ask for help on authenticating this bag? Stiching is a bit off for me and I'm not sure on it before purchasing the bag. Thank you


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

aalux said:


> Can I ask for help on authenticating this bag? Stiching is a bit off for me and I'm not sure on it before purchasing the bag. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244628
> View attachment 4244629
> View attachment 4244630



This looks like a really poor quality fake to me.  Ella's are probably THE most faked Tory Burch bag.


----------



## Tosa22

Hi! Can someone authenticate this wallet? I bought at goodwill and it is in my possession l
  Thanks!


----------



## Maegstarr

Hi I was wondering if anyone can tell me if this is real or fake there’s no tags says made in China . So I’m pretty sure it’s not real.


----------



## kmals31

Hi! This is the cutest wallet/clutch by Tory Burke. It is used but I bought it at a great price. Now I am wondering if it is authentic? Please help


----------



## kmals31

Hi! Can anyone tell me if this wallet/clutch is authentic? I hope I did this correctly. I totally messed up my first try. Sorry!


----------



## Andrea Michelle

Hi I found this Tory Burch bag for only $13 and would like to know if it’s authentic! The leather is so so so soft  and it feels and looks real but I can’t find this bag anywhere.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Tosa22 said:


> Hi! Can someone authenticate this wallet? I bought at goodwill and it is in my possession l
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259239
> View attachment 4259240
> View attachment 4259241
> View attachment 4259243


Looks authentic to me





kmals31 said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me if this wallet/clutch is authentic? I hope I did this correctly. I totally messed up my first try. Sorry!


Can you post pics of any engraved hardware. Is there a tag inside, maybe a clear plastic one?





Andrea Michelle said:


> Hi I found this Tory Burch bag for only $13 and would like to know if it’s authentic! The leather is so so so soft  and it feels and looks real but I can’t find this bag anywhere.


Can you post a pic of the clip on the strap?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmals31

Item Name (if you know it) Tory Burch Leather Serial # ?

Link (if available):
Seller: Bought Craigslist
Who took the pictures: Myself
History of the bag: Purchased In NH
Comments: Please authenticate for me, please ignore the 2 previous posts I put up I didn't see the bottom of the page where I could post, Thank you for your time


----------



## harlem_cutie

kmals31 said:


> Item Name (if you know it) Tory Burch Leather Serial # ?
> 
> Link (if available):
> Seller: Bought Craigslist
> Who took the pictures: Myself
> History of the bag: Purchased In NH
> Comments: Please authenticate for me, please ignore the 2 previous posts I put up I didn't see the bottom of the page where I could post, Thank you for your time


Authentic. This is one of the original models for this style so details will vary from current wallets. I'm pretty sure the color is electric blue.


----------



## mkn_z

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? It's the Robinson round crossbody and both sellers I'm looking at are on Poshmark. I can link both listings and sellers profiles. I'm sharing them through the app so that may be why the link looks different. I wound greatly appreciate some help with this. Thank you for your time. 

Seller 1:
Item: https://bnc.lt/focc/VFrtGfBqbS
Profile/Closet: https://bnc.lt/focc/AaKSLyFqbS

Seller 2:
Item: https://bnc.lt/focc/yeFYkmNqbS
Profile/Closet: https://bnc.lt/focc/lFzj9TQqbS


----------



## harlem_cutie

mkn_z said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? It's the Robinson round crossbody and both sellers I'm looking at are on Poshmark. I can link both listings and sellers profiles. I'm sharing them through the app so that may be why the link looks different. I wound greatly appreciate some help with this. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Seller 1:
> Item: https://bnc.lt/focc/VFrtGfBqbS
> Profile/Closet: https://bnc.lt/focc/AaKSLyFqbS
> 
> Seller 2:
> Item: https://bnc.lt/focc/yeFYkmNqbS
> Profile/Closet: https://bnc.lt/focc/lFzj9TQqbS


Both are authentic.


----------



## Alexandra Peacock

Can someone help me authenticate this please? Tory Burch is not stamped on the zipper pulls and has me weary. I am also wondering the name of this purse. Help please!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Alexandra Peacock said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this please? Tory Burch is not stamped on the zipper pulls and has me weary. I am also wondering the name of this purse. Help please!!!!


No idea what the name is but definitely an older style from 2005-2008. This looks authentic to me.


----------



## Alexandra Peacock

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## classicprint

Hi, purchased this "Lee Radziwill" purse on eBay and wanted to confirm if it was authentic. Thank you!


----------



## mkn_z

harlem_cutie said:


> Both are authentic.



Thank you SO much Harlem cutie! Could you please help me out with another bag? It's the emerson adjustable shoulder bag also on Poshmark. The issue I'm having is that this particular seller seemed to have the same pictures as another seller that had sold their bag. I did ask the seller about it and got 3 more pictures that were their own. I was wondering if the bag is legit. If you have some spare time to see if this is authentic or not, I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks for your time again!
*Links are from the app so they may appear different*

Item: https://bnc.lt/focc/6zG1fiF4fS
Seller: https://bnc.lt/focc/AF1XoBH4fS


----------



## harlem_cutie

mkn_z said:


> Thank you SO much Harlem cutie! Could you please help me out with another bag? It's the emerson adjustable shoulder bag also on Poshmark. The issue I'm having is that this particular seller seemed to have the same pictures as another seller that had sold their bag. I did ask the seller about it and got 3 more pictures that were their own. I was wondering if the bag is legit. If you have some spare time to see if this is authentic or not, I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks for your time again!
> *Links are from the app so they may appear different*
> 
> Item: https://bnc.lt/focc/6zG1fiF4fS
> Seller: https://bnc.lt/focc/AF1XoBH4fS


seller's pics are not helpful at all but based on their profile there is no reason to indicate they are selling fakes. If you purchase it just come back and post here but IMO this looks good to me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

classicprint said:


> Hi, purchased this "Lee Radziwill" purse on eBay and wanted to confirm if it was authentic. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265833
> View attachment 4265834
> View attachment 4265835
> View attachment 4265836
> View attachment 4265837
> View attachment 4265838
> View attachment 4265839
> View attachment 4265840
> View attachment 4265841



can you post a pic of the charm and link to the ebay sale? Thanks!


----------



## classicprint

harlem_cutie said:


> can you post a pic of the charm and link to the ebay sale? Thanks!



Thank you! Here is a link to the original eBay sale. I believe the seller has sold Tory Burch items on Poshmark as well here.

Here are a few pics of the charm:


----------



## harlem_cutie

classicprint said:


> Thank you! Here is a link to the original eBay sale. I believe the seller has sold Tory Burch items on Poshmark as well here.
> 
> Here are a few pics of the charm:
> View attachment 4266332
> View attachment 4266333



Thank you for posting pics because the seller's pics are not helpful since they are only stock photos. Your bag is authentic. Enjoy!

I think you posted two different sellers though as the ebay link for the Poshmark seller is this one - https://www.ebay.com/usr/maxx3494.


----------



## Alexandra Peacock

Hi Harlem Cutie! Can you please help authenticate this Tory burch purse? Also if you know the name that would be nice too. The magnetic clasp looks to have letters and numbers which have me uneasy.


----------



## classicprint

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for posting pics because the seller's pics are not helpful since they are only stock photos. Your bag is authentic. Enjoy!
> 
> I think you posted two different sellers though as the ebay link for the Poshmark seller is this one - https://www.ebay.com/usr/maxx3494.



Thank you! I really appreciate it. Whoops, sorry about the eBay link - I think because the item has been sold eBay shows an alternative that is available.

Out of curiosity, what is usually different on the non-authentic Lee Radziwill bags?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Alexandra Peacock said:


> Hi Harlem Cutie! Can you please help authenticate this Tory burch purse? Also if you know the name that would be nice too. The magnetic clasp looks to have letters and numbers which have me uneasy.


Cannot authenticate with these pics as they show no details. Need better pics.





classicprint said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate it. Whoops, sorry about the eBay link - I think because the item has been sold eBay shows an alternative that is available.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is usually different on the non-authentic Lee Radziwill bags?


Rubber trim is usually bumpy and prone to flaking, matte instead of a buffed leather with sheen and incorrect hardware. Fakes are usually easy to spot though as the overall shape is usually wrong.


----------



## mkn_z

harlem_cutie said:


> seller's pics are not helpful at all but based on their profile there is no reason to indicate they are selling fakes. If you purchase it just come back and post here but IMO this looks good to me.



Thank you very much for checking! I went ahead and purchased it and will definitely post some pictures on here once it's arrived. Thanks again Harlem cutie! I really appreciate your help


----------



## Tosa22

harlem_cutie said:


> Looks authentic to meCan you post pics of any engraved hardware. Is there a tag inside, maybe a clear plastic one?Can you post a pic of the clip on the strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks @harlem_cutie!! Glad the wallet is authentic. I think this quoted the wrong post


----------



## twclay9699

Can anyone tell me if Gaby's bag, who sells on sears market place are authentic.


----------



## Pinaydesignerlove

couture_addict said:


> TB linings can vary.  This bag looks authentic




Hi- I was wondering if you could help me authenticate a Tory Burch Bag I Have? I’ve never had to request for a bag to be authenticated- where do I post at?


----------



## Petticoat

Is this Tory Burch authenticate, please and thank-you?  The person who sold it convinced me it's real.  However, all the one's of this style that I see listed on line have an inner pocket.  This one does not.  It has the clear tag that says "Made in China."  It does not have sales tag.


----------



## Pinaydesignerlove

Pinaydesignerlove said:


> Hi- I was wondering if you could help me authenticate a Tory Burch Bag I Have? I’ve never had to request for a bag to be authenticated- where do I post at?


----------



## Pinaydesignerlove

Oops- still figuring out the site- sorry


----------



## Rmentari

Can someone help me to authenticate this Tory Burch bags? It’s real or fake please..


----------



## Aphid

Hi!

Can anyone help me with this bag? I’d like to know if it’s authentic and also what the style is called if it is. 



Also, I have a Carlos Falchi bag that I would love information about. Where should I post it?

Thank you all!


----------



## mkn_z

harlem_cutie said:


> seller's pics are not helpful at all but based on their profile there is no reason to indicate they are selling fakes. If you purchase it just come back and post here but IMO this looks good to me.



Hi harlem_cutie! So I purchased the bag and with Poshmark policies, I have 3 days to decide if it's legit or not. If you have the time I'd really appreciate your assistance! Thank you again for your previous help!

*Please let me know if these pictures are not adequate. I wasn't sure exactly what was needed so I tried my best to take pics at all angles.


----------



## harlem_cutie

mkn_z said:


> Hi harlem_cutie! So I purchased the bag and with Poshmark policies, I have 3 days to decide if it's legit or not. If you have the time I'd really appreciate your assistance! Thank you again for your previous help!
> 
> *Please let me know if these pictures are not adequate. I wasn't sure exactly what was needed so I tried my best to take pics at all angles.
> View attachment 4272691
> 
> View attachment 4272692
> 
> View attachment 4272693
> 
> View attachment 4272694
> 
> View attachment 4272695
> 
> View attachment 4272696
> 
> View attachment 4272697
> 
> View attachment 4272698
> 
> View attachment 4272699
> 
> View attachment 4272700


Authentic! Enjoy


----------



## mkn_z

harlem_cutie said:


> Authentic! Enjoy


Oh my goodness thank you for such a quick response! I'm so glad it's authentic. You've been such an amazing help! Thank you so much!!


----------



## kobi0279

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag that I purchased from carousell. The seller said she bought in Changi Airport (Singapore) few years back. Many many thanks in advance. I believe it’s an old version of fleming. Correct me If I’m wrong.

Item Name: Tory Burch Bag
Seller’s Name: gracemum
Link: Tory Burch leather shoulder bag double flaps for S$0 https://sg.carousell.com/p/203209729


----------



## harlem_cutie

kobi0279 said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag that I purchased from carousell. The seller said she bought in Changi Airport (Singapore) few years back. Many many thanks in advance. I believe it’s an old version of fleming. Correct me If I’m wrong.
> 
> Item Name: Tory Burch Bag
> Seller’s Name: gracemum
> Link: Tory Burch leather shoulder bag double flaps for S$0 https://sg.carousell.com/p/203209729



can we see the bottom of the bag?


----------



## kobi0279

harlem_cutie said:


> can we see the bottom of the bag?



Here is a shot of the bottom. Let me know if you need additional pictures. Many thanks harlem_cutie.


----------



## harlem_cutie

kobi0279 said:


> Here is a shot of the bottom. Let me know if you need additional pictures. Many thanks harlem_cutie.


 this is authentic. I agree this is one of the first versions of the Fleming simply because the dimensions are different. It actually reminds me of a taller version of the quilted Marion tote. Enjoy!


----------



## kobi0279

harlem_cutie said:


> this is authentic. I agree this is one of the first versions of the Fleming simply because the dimensions are different. It actually reminds me of a taller version of the quilted Marion tote. Enjoy!


Thank you so much for your help and extra info about the bag.


----------



## Aphid

Hi @harlem_cutie 

Could you help me with this bag? I have a limited time to return it to the consignment shop if it isn’t authentic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Aphid said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie
> 
> Could you help me with this bag? I have a limited time to return it to the consignment shop if it isn’t authentic.



this is fake so return it asap.


----------



## Aphid

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kimchuchay

could you see my tory burch if is it real?
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 i have bought it on a thrift shop so it’s hard for me to determine if it is real., please authenticate my bag., thank you


----------



## Kimchuchay

hi guyz., i just wondering if this Tory is real. Could you guyz help me with this?


----------



## winwin002

can anybody help please authenticate this bag?
I really love this bag however the diamond pattern looks not real. This seller seems to be selling authentic bags but this yellow one, I have concerns yet really love this one. Thank you in advance

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item4b474efe5b:g:nTIAAOSwGKRbMlEO:rk:22:pf:0


----------



## winwin002

CarolPxx said:


> I’ve got the same bag like urs but mine Is in dusty pink . The auction seller online told me it was a new design for Fleming with a plain material (no TB patterns) ... I was pretty worried if it’s not authentic too .



the official TB website shows these new version with plain interior fabric too, I was told the same that the new version does not have TB patterns on interior fabrics


----------



## winwin002

Nidyachia said:


> Another pict



I am learning to authenticate TB bags, this one looks fake


----------



## harlem_cutie

winwin002 said:


> can anybody help please authenticate this bag?
> I really love this bag however the diamond pattern looks not real. This seller seems to be selling authentic bags but this yellow one, I have concerns yet really love this one. Thank you in advance
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item4b474efe5b:g:nTIAAOSwGKRbMlEO:rk:22:pf:0



oops, ebay took me to a different listing, The yellow bag is authentic.


----------



## winwin002

Thank you millions
*harlem_cutie*

*I will share more photos when received this yellow bag.*


*I have been scammed once before by a Korean seller, will uploade some photos of that FAKE bag, even I can tell straight away that one was fake, so returned to seller, still trying everything to get my refund.*


----------



## winwin002

This is the link of FAKE bag I received.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH...var=552567151328&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Here are my photos, Am I right that this bag is FAKE?
Strong chemical/glue smells, faulty/chipped shoulder strip, and everything is not right.


----------



## winwin002

more photos of FAKE bag

never buy from any of those Korean sellers.
Hard lessons learnt, bag's been returned to seller, still no refund.


----------



## Feronicia

I bought myself a fleming satchel through Carousell. The seller ensure me it is 100% authentic from USA outlet. However, I feel something not right with the bag after I received it...But it did got a transparent made in China tag inside. How do I confirm this?


----------



## Feronicia

Some pictures included. I m not able to find this color in TB official page but the seller said I can authenticate it in TB store... Which I don't dare


----------



## winwin002

the FAKE bag i received, got a clear made in china tag too. it won't say anything.
does the bag have any sort of smell? Authentic bags never had any weird smell.
The fake TB bag I received had strong glue smell, the smell made my whole office smells like some sort of chemical warehouse, that should be the easiest way to tell if it's fake or not.
I am learning to Authenticate TB bag from photos now.
Wait for authenticator to help you out




Feronicia said:


> Some pictures included. I m not able to find this color in TB official page but the seller said I can authenticate it in TB store... Which I don't dare
> View attachment 4279421
> View attachment 4279423
> View attachment 4279425
> View attachment 4279427
> View attachment 4279446


----------



## Feronicia

It did have those smell when I open the packet... I m gonna report that page after the authenticator replied...


----------



## winwin002

honestly, from the first photo, I can tell that the stitches are not even lined straight, same as the FAKE bag I received. it should raise concerns. Plus the strong chemical smell, more chances it should be a FAKE bag.

None of my Authentic bags had any weird smells, all of them just had no smell, just light leather smell but i would consider it as no smell.

I would have returned it straight away without delay.




Feronicia said:


> It did have those smell when I open the packet... I m gonna report that page after the authenticator replied...


----------



## Feronicia

Unfortunately it's already stated as no return. So it's buy at your own risk


----------



## harlem_cutie

winwin002 said:


> This is the link of FAKE bag I received.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-Fleming-Small-Convertible-Shoulder-Bag-43834-New-Model-Free-Gifts/253402050321?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=552567151328&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Here are my photos, Am I right that this bag is FAKE?
> Strong chemical/glue smells, faulty/chipped shoulder strip, and everything is not right.
> 
> View attachment 4277614
> View attachment 4277615
> View attachment 4277616
> View attachment 4277617
> View attachment 4277618
> View attachment 4277619
> View attachment 4277620
> View attachment 4277621
> View attachment 4277622
> View attachment 4277623




ebay is redirecting links to completed sales which is confusing so I'm going to list the sellers too. The original Daylily (yellow) Fleming you linked is authentic. The seller was quirkythursday31. 

This bag that you have included pics for is fake. This is from seller topazi215. All of the pics this seller used are stock pics so that is an immediate red flag. The chain strap and dust bag are the key indicators this bag is fake. Ebay should be able to process the return for SNAD due to the chipped strap and because the bag is fake. The black Fleming and Ella totes are the most faked Tory Burch bags and most of the fakes are decent. I hope you are able to get your money back.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Feronicia said:


> Some pictures included. I m not able to find this color in TB official page but the seller said I can authenticate it in TB store... Which I don't dare
> View attachment 4279421
> View attachment 4279423
> View attachment 4279425
> View attachment 4279427
> View attachment 4279446




can you link to the sale? Did this come with a tag? if yes, please post it. Tory Burch does not authenticate any items in store or online.


----------



## Feronicia

This is the link: Tory Burch Fleming Satchel - super cute colours for RM600 https://my.carousell.com/p/193145776
It did comes with a tag but I didn't keep it. The tag is same as what winwin002 posted but mine is without the price piece. According to the seller it had been teared out for easier custom clearance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Feronicia said:


> This is the link: Tory Burch Fleming Satchel - super cute colours for RM600 https://my.carousell.com/p/193145776
> It did comes with a tag but I didn't keep it. The tag is same as what winwin002 posted but mine is without the price piece. According to the seller it had been teared out for easier custom clearance.



how long do you have to return this? I was hoping you had the tag so I could know the color code. Do you happen to remember what the name of the color is? I'm pretty sure this is fake but want to be sure.


----------



## winwin002

Thank you so much *harlem_cutie.*

*I bought the yellow TB bag from quirkythursday31 and waiting for it to arrive now, so excited XD.*

*Have returned the FAKE bag to the topazi215, seems she refunded me via Paypal, still haven't seen the payment in my Credit Card statement. But at least she did refund.  Would never purchase anything from this seller ever again.*

*Please beware people, never purchase TB bags from Ebay seller topazi215, she sells FAKES.*





harlem_cutie said:


> ebay is redirecting links to completed sales which is confusing so I'm going to list the sellers too. The original Daylily (yellow) Fleming you linked is authentic. The seller was quirkythursday31.
> 
> This bag that you have included pics for is fake. This is from seller topazi215. All of the pics this seller used are stock pics so that is an immediate red flag. The chain strap and dust bag are the key indicators this bag is fake. Ebay should be able to process the return for SNAD due to the chipped strap and because the bag is fake. The black Fleming and Ella totes are the most faked Tory Burch bags and most of the fakes are decent. I hope you are able to get your money back.


----------



## Feronicia

The color is known as elephant pink. I can't return this bag as it's already stated no return and refund after purchase.


----------



## Working_mama

Hi
@harlem_cutie 
Would you please authenticate this Diana clutch. I bought it from a local reseller and it only cost 199 USD as she said she got it cos she is a VVIP member. I desperately needed a clutch and bought it. But have a doubt that it’s a counterfeit.
Thank you.


----------



## ambermoon

Hi. I saw a Tory Burch Thea center zip tote. Leather was really soft, quality felt out of this World. Inside lining and pockets consistent with online images.... Stitching neat and clean.... Perfect. Only thing was, I couldn't find the made in China tag inside..... Could it be original? Comes as new without tag.l
Sharing some pics...the zippers are also ykk.p Worth investing in?


----------



## ambermoon

How do we authenticate jewelry? Thanks.


----------



## ambermoon

winwin002 said:


> This is the link of FAKE bag I received.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-Fleming-Small-Convertible-Shoulder-Bag-43834-New-Model-Free-Gifts/253402050321?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=552567151328&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Here are my photos, Am I right that this bag is FAKE?
> Strong chemical/glue smells, faulty/chipped shoulder strip, and everything is not right.
> 
> View attachment 4277614
> View attachment 4277615
> View attachment 4277616
> View attachment 4277617
> View attachment 4277618
> View attachment 4277619
> View attachment 4277620
> View attachment 4277621
> View attachment 4277622
> View attachment 4277623



Oh wow! And the tag, packaging and dustbag seem so real!!! Can u get a refund?


----------



## ambermoon

I


Feronicia said:


> Some pictures included. I m not able to find this color in TB official page but the seller said I can authenticate it in TB store... Which I don't dare
> View attachment 4279421
> View attachment 4279423
> View attachment 4279425
> View attachment 4279427
> View attachment 4279446


If this is I indeed a fake, it's a very good one!


----------



## winwin002

ambermoon said:


> Oh wow! And the tag, packaging and dustbag seem so real!!! Can u get a refund?



Received my refund just today. Good relief. 
The bag was pretty FAKE to me when in my hands, lessons learnt, the seller used only stock photo so hard to tell.


----------



## ambermoon

Are Kerrington zip totes leather? Or PVC?


----------



## ambermoon

Hello. Are there any rules you have to follow to get a bag authenticated? New here, posted some stuff and now I'm worried may be I didn't follow rules correctly? Help appreciated. Thanks.

PS: want to get Thea center zip tote authenticated. Heelllpp! ☺️


----------



## ambermoon

Kerrington zip tote
Seems good but I would appreciate confirmation. It is new with tag but am getting it at a discount. Discount raises red flags! Please help!


----------



## Kellybbb

Hi!  I’m thinking this is a complete fake but you never know. Maybe it’s just really old? However there is no marking at all that says it’s a Tory Burch besides the logo on the front.


----------



## ambermoon

Rea


Kellybbb said:


> Hi!  I’m thinking this is a complete fake but you never know. Maybe it’s just really old? However there is no marking at all that says it’s a Tory Burch besides the logo on the front.


Really :'(
Oh well. I'll have to let it go then.


----------



## Anet77

Any clue if this bag is authentic? I bought it from Zappos


----------



## Feronicia

ambermoon said:


> I
> 
> If this is I indeed a fake, it's a very good one!


I actually like the colour very much


----------



## Feronicia

harlem_cutie said:


> how long do you have to return this? I was hoping you had the tag so I could know the color code. Do you happen to remember what the name of the color is? I'm pretty sure this is fake but want to be sure.


Hi, harlem_cutie, found the plastic bag with the code. Enclosed the pix.


----------



## ambermoon

Yes, so do I. Amazing colour 


Feronicia said:


> I actually like the colour very much


----------



## harlem_cutie

Apologies for the delay. I've had no internet while traveling.  *This post contains quotes for multiple users so please make sure you are reading the comment that pertains to your post.If you are on mobile it might be easier for you to select the "view in browser" option.*




Working_mama said:


> Hi
> @harlem_cutie
> Would you please authenticate this Diana clutch. I bought it from a local reseller and it only cost 199 USD as she said she got it cos she is a VVIP member. I desperately needed a clutch and bought it. But have a doubt that it’s a counterfeit.
> Thank you.



authentic. This is the older version.



ambermoon said:


> Hi. I saw a Tory Burch Thea center zip tote. Leather was really soft, quality felt out of this World. Inside lining and pockets consistent with online images.... Stitching neat and clean.... Perfect. Only thing was, I couldn't find the made in China tag inside..... Could it be original? Comes as new without tag.l
> Sharing some pics...the zippers are also ykk.p Worth investing in?



where did you purchase this?



ambermoon said:


> How do we authenticate jewelry? Thanks.


 I don't think any of is are qualified to authenticate jewelry. Sorry.



ambermoon said:


> Kerrington zip tote
> Seems good but I would appreciate confirmation. It is new with tag but am getting it at a discount. Discount raises red flags! Please help!



authentic. Kerrington bags are vinyl and almost all are now made for outlets.



Anet77 said:


> Any clue if this bag is authentic? I bought it from Zappos



authentic. Zappos is an authorized retailer.



Feronicia said:


> Hi, harlem_cutie, found the plastic bag with the code. Enclosed the pix.



this one stumps me because the brassy hardware and a few other details lead me to believe it's fake but this is also an outlet bag so it's possible it's just low quality. I honestly have no idea.


----------



## ambermoon

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic. Kerrington bags are vinyl and almost all are now made for outlets.




Thank you so much !


----------



## ambermoon

↑
Hi. I saw a Tory Burch Thea center zip tote. Leather was really soft, quality felt out of this World. Inside lining and pockets consistent with online images.... Stitching neat and clean.... Perfect. Only thing was, I couldn't find the made in China tag inside..... Could it be original? Comes as new without tag.l
Sharing some pics...the zippers are also ykk.p Worth investing in?

where did you purchase this?

Since in Pakistan we can not order from international outlets nor eBay, we have to rely on private sellers. No outlets of these brands either in Pakistan. The same seller who was selling the Kerrington tote sold me this. Only, Kerrington was supposed to be PVC and this pure leather. The seller is private and we deal on Whatsapp.


----------



## ambermoon

ambermoon said:


> ↑
> Hi. I saw a Tory Burch Thea center zip tote. Leather was really soft, quality felt out of this World. Inside lining and pockets consistent with online images.... Stitching neat and clean.... Perfect. Only thing was, I couldn't find the made in China tag inside..... Could it be original? Comes as new without tag.l
> Sharing some pics...the zippers are also ykk.p Worth investing in?
> 
> where did you purchase this?
> 
> Since in Pakistan we can not order from international outlets nor eBay, we have to rely on private sellers. No outlets of these brands either in Pakistan. The same seller who was selling the Kerrington tote sold me this. Only, Kerrington was supposed to be PVC and this pure leather. The seller is private and we deal on Whatsapp.



Ah, I don't think I managed the quoting quite correctly  new here


----------



## tinastranger

Hello! How would you know if a pre-loved Tory Burch Ella Tote is legit? 

I bought mine second hand. It has a cream-colored interior with hard handles made of patented leather. All hardware are in gold color and the zipper has an embossed capitalized TORY BURCH on its two (2) sides. 

Meanwhile, I noticed that one of the two magnetic button snaps on each side has a TORY BURCH circling them.

Anyway, here are some photos of the bag:

1) Front






2) Back





3. Interior 





4) Interior - corners









5) Zipper (overview)





6) Zipper hardware (each side with Tory Burch embossing)









7) One of the side button snaps I'm referring to above. One of the two buttons snaps on the side has this. Both sides. I only took a photo of that found on one side:






Please let me know if you'll need additional photos for authentication. Thank you in advance!


----------



## garagecarnival

hello everybody, can you help me to authenticate this tb fleming sz 27?


----------



## harlem_cutie

ambermoon said:


> ↑
> Hi. I saw a Tory Burch Thea center zip tote. Leather was really soft, quality felt out of this World. Inside lining and pockets consistent with online images.... Stitching neat and clean.... Perfect. Only thing was, I couldn't find the made in China tag inside..... Could it be original? Comes as new without tag.l
> Sharing some pics...the zippers are also ykk.p Worth investing in?
> 
> where did you purchase this?
> 
> Since in Pakistan we can not order from international outlets nor eBay, we have to rely on private sellers. No outlets of these brands either in Pakistan. The same seller who was selling the Kerrington tote sold me this. Only, Kerrington was supposed to be PVC and this pure leather. The seller is private and we deal on Whatsapp.



Did they tell you where they purchased? I'm trying to figure out of this was an outlet bag. Thanks!


----------



## ambermoon

harlem_cutie said:


> Did they tell you where they purchased? I'm trying to figure out of this was an outlet bag. Thanks!



They don't give out much information about their sources but they do sell a lot of coach factory bags.... Do you think it's an authentic bag? I've already paid for this.....so I'm teallr hoping it is....


----------



## JB Fletcher

Hello, 
I found this handbag at a thrift store. I have looked online and am unable to find it online. Is it authentic? I only paid $2 for it. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Working_mama

harlem_cutie said:


> Apologies for the delay. I've had no internet while traveling.  *This post contains quotes for multiple users so please make sure you are reading the comment that pertains to your post.If you are on mobile it might be easier for you to select the "view in browser" option.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic. This is the older version.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a relief to hear. Thank you @harlem_cutie


----------



## garagecarnival

garagecarnival said:


> hello everybody, can you help me to authenticate this tb fleming sz 27?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286260
> View attachment 4286261
> View attachment 4286262
> View attachment 4286263
> View attachment 4286264
> View attachment 4286265
> View attachment 4286266


@harlem_cutie can you help to check


----------



## nekocchama

Hello. Is it true that fleming with code 31381/31382 are an older version of 43833/43834? And the older version has a print on the lining and the newer version is plain? Is fleming a boutique or outlet bag? They didn't give that information on their website.


----------



## garagecarnival

nekocchama said:


> Hello. Is it true that fleming with code 31381/31382 are an older version of 43833/43834? And the older version has a print on the lining and the newer version is plain? Is fleming a boutique or outlet bag? They didn't give that information on their website.


flemming new version is plain. i also checked on  boutique that new version plain


----------



## harlem_cutie

garagecarnival said:


> hello everybody, can you help me to authenticate this tb fleming sz 27?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286260
> View attachment 4286261
> View attachment 4286262
> View attachment 4286263
> View attachment 4286264
> View attachment 4286265
> View attachment 4286266



Where did you purchase? The tassel makes me think it is fake plus the TB emblem is slightly off center. Can you provide a clearer pic of the emblem?


----------



## harlem_cutie

ambermoon said:


> They don't give out much information about their sources but they do sell a lot of coach factory bags.... Do you think it's an authentic bag? I've already paid for this.....so I'm teallr hoping it is....



probably authentic. Come back and post when you get it.



JB Fletcher said:


> Hello,
> I found this handbag at a thrift store. I have looked online and am unable to find it online. Is it authentic? I only paid $2 for it. Thank you in advance for your help.



This is a sample bag and authentic. This is actually in really good condition. This style of chainlink was discontinued quickly because they tarnish easily. Enjoy


----------



## garagecarnival

harlem_cutie said:


> Where did you purchase? The tassel makes me think it is fake plus the TB emblem is slightly off center. Can you provide a clearer pic of the emblem?


hi harlem cutie, my i ask about my tory burch chelsea. detail pic below. ive got present from my friend and curious this is fake or not @harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

garagecarnival said:


> hi harlem cutie, my i ask about my tory burch chelsea. detail pic below. ive got present from my friend and curious this is fake or not @harlem_cutie
> View attachment 4289695
> View attachment 4289696
> View attachment 4289697
> View attachment 4289698
> View attachment 4289699



would like to see the back of the bag, inside flap and pic of the inside hardware. Thanks!


----------



## garagecarnival

harlem_cutie said:


> would like to see the back of the bag, inside flap and pic of the inside hardware. Thanks!


here you go. all good? im confused because font i  tag seems not centre.


----------



## ambermoon

harlem_cutie said:


> probably authentic. Come back and post when you get it.



I got it. The leather is amazingly soft to touch...... No "made in" tag stitched inside. No price tag. Otherwise it seems perfect. Stitching great, leather extremely soft, ykk zippers...... You think this could be a sample/outlet bag maybe? I don't want it to be fake


----------



## harlem_cutie

garagecarnival said:


> here you go. all good? im confused because font i  tag seems not centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289708
> View attachment 4289709
> View attachment 4289710
> View attachment 4289711
> View attachment 4289712
> View attachment 4289713
> View attachment 4289714
> View attachment 4289717



looks authentic to me. Don't worry about the tag as they vary a lot.



ambermoon said:


> I got it. The leather is amazingly soft to touch...... No "made in" tag stitched inside. No price tag. Otherwise it seems perfect. Stitching great, leather extremely soft, ykk zippers...... You think this could be a sample/outlet bag maybe? I don't want it to be fake



Def not a sample but could possibly be an outlet bag as I've never seen this color at retail. More than likely authentic. Enjoy


----------



## ambermoon

harlem_cutie said:


> Def not a sample but could possibly be an outlet bag as I've never seen this color at retail. More than likely authentic. Enjoy



Thank you 
I searched online and I saw this colour on eBay, Bloomingdales and a couple of other places. I was offered this bag in deep blue and this colour..... The blue was amazing as well.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## JB Fletcher

harlem_cutie said:


> probably authentic. Come back and post when you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a sample bag and authentic. This is actually in really good condition. This style of chainlink was discontinued quickly because they tarnish easily. Enjoy



Thank you so much for your help, dear [emoji6][emoji847][emoji4]


----------



## Secio

Hi dear, this thread is really helpfully. I learnt alot of things from here. But i still doubt about my new tory burch, is it authentic or not. even i have had read all of the thread, it still hard to make it sure. So please @harlem_cutie if u dont mind, could you help me to identify my tb halfmoon satchel. Is it authentic? I bought this bag from ig. in the price tag, it's labeled singapore dollars.


----------



## Theashaleemarie

@harlem_cutie i have 3 days to decide if I want to keep it but I am in need of Authenticating my Fleming bucket bag. Attached are pictures from the seller. There is also a made in China tag with numbers on it.


----------



## Theashaleemarie

Secio said:


> Hi dear, this thread is really helpfully. I learnt alot of things from here. But i still doubt about my new tory burch, is it authentic or not. even i have had read all of the thread, it still hard to make it sure. So please @harlem_cutie if u dont mind, could you help me to identify my tb halfmoon satchel. Is it authentic? I bought this bag from ig. in the price tag, it's labeled singapore dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290261
> View attachment 4290244
> View attachment 4290247
> View attachment 4290248
> View attachment 4290249
> View attachment 4290250
> View attachment 4290251
> View attachment 4290259
> View attachment 4290260




After reading we both may not get responses because we are new and have to have 20-25 posts first. There are also specific picture guidelines we have to follow! I’m trying to sift through everything now!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Secio said:


> Hi dear, this thread is really helpfully. I learnt alot of things from here. But i still doubt about my new tory burch, is it authentic or not. even i have had read all of the thread, it still hard to make it sure. So please @harlem_cutie if u dont mind, could you help me to identify my tb halfmoon satchel. Is it authentic? I bought this bag from ig. in the price tag, it's labeled singapore dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290261
> View attachment 4290244
> View attachment 4290247
> View attachment 4290248
> View attachment 4290249
> View attachment 4290250
> View attachment 4290251
> View attachment 4290259
> View attachment 4290260


Post the IG shop please.





Theashaleemarie said:


> @harlem_cutie i have 3 days to decide if I want to keep it but I am in need of Authenticating my Fleming bucket bag. Attached are pictures from the seller. There is also a made in China tag with numbers on it.


Post the sale or let us know if it's on IG or FB. 

Peeps- as some of you know I'm on sabbatical from work and doing mission work in areas with no wifi so please be patient as I can only post a few times a week. This is why it's really important to make sure you have required pics and info so your response isn't further delayed. The info should be in my signature.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Secio

harlem_cutie said:


> Post the IG shop please.Post the sale or let us know if it's on IG or FB.
> 
> Peeps- as some of you know I'm on sabbatical from work and doing mission work in areas with no wifi so please be patient as I can only post a few times a week. This is why it's really important to make sure you have required pics and info so your response isn't further delayed. The info should be in my signature.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!



Hallo.. thank you for reply my mssg.. name of ig shop is archashop, from indonesia ig store. I have had read in indonesian forum site that this store is trusted. But still doubt about authenticity bcoz various persons indentify the real and fake bag in different opinions.. please make it clear for me. Thanks alot. And happy new year !!!


----------



## Theashaleemarie

harlem_cutie said:


> Post the IG shop please.Post the sale or let us know if it's on IG or FB.
> 
> Peeps- as some of you know I'm on sabbatical from work and doing mission work in areas with no wifi so please be patient as I can only post a few times a week. This is why it's really important to make sure you have required pics and info so your response isn't further delayed. The info should be in my signature.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!




Thank you so much for your reply! I purchased it off Mercari Too good not to share: Tory Burch Fleming Bucket Cros...
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m10637618284/ please let me know if you need any additional pictures I’m stressing.


----------



## Theashaleemarie

Theashaleemarie said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I purchased it off Mercari Too good not to share: Tory Burch Fleming Bucket Cros...
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m10637618284/ please let me know if you need any additional pictures I’m stressing.




Additional pictures


----------



## Chel1

Please authenticate this Tory Burch wallet


----------



## Chel1

Chel1 said:


> Please authenticate this Tory Burch wallet


Just purchased the wallet online
Sorry, no link to attach


----------



## Chel1

I have already purchased it


----------



## harlem_cutie

Secio said:


> Hallo.. thank you for reply my mssg.. name of ig shop is archashop, from indonesia ig store. I have had read in indonesian forum site that this store is trusted. But still doubt about authenticity bcoz various persons indentify the real and fake bag in different opinions.. please make it clear for me. Thanks alot. And happy new year !!!



this looks authentic to me. The confusion is probably that all of the higher end designer items they are selling are fake. Nothing on this bag indicates it's a fake, even the hardware color is correct. Return it if you have any doubts at all.



Theashaleemarie said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I purchased it off Mercari Too good not to share: Tory Burch Fleming Bucket Cros...
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m10637618284/ please let me know if you need any additional pictures I’m stressing.



authentic


----------



## harlem_cutie

Chel1 said:


> I have already purchased it


authentic


----------



## Theashaleemarie

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks authentic to me. The confusion is probably that all of the higher end designer items they are selling are fake. Nothing on this bag indicates it's a fake, even the hardware color is correct. Return it if you have any doubts at all.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


Thank you so much for everything!! I will definitely continue to post and contribute to the community!!


----------



## garagecarnival

hi @harlem_cutie can you helo to authenticate this tb gemini. im really confused


----------



## Ratih

Hi harlem_cutie, I am Ratih from Indonesia. I want to buy TB Flemming satchel corvertible bag from one of luxury online store in Indonesia named semarto.com. Before purchase this bag, I ask them to give real pictures of the bag to ensure the authenticate of the bag. There are two colors of bag obiter silver mapple and pink magnolia. Would you help me to authenticate those bags? Thank you so much for your big help


----------



## mbk2012

I believe this is an authentic Tory Burch, but being that I am not as familiar with Tory Burch purses I would like to get a second opinion.   Here are some pics of the bag.   Authenticators thank you in advance for your help on this.


----------



## wildflowerwanderer

Please can you authenticate this bag for me. I’ve purchased it and the ‘made in China’ tag is starting to worry me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

*PLEASE READ THIS CAREFULLY AS I'VE QUOTED MULTIPLE RESPONSES.*



garagecarnival said:


> hi @harlem_cutie can you helo to authenticate this tb gemini. im really confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302465
> View attachment 4302466
> View attachment 4302467
> View attachment 4302468
> View attachment 4302469
> View attachment 4302470
> View attachment 4302471
> View attachment 4302472
> View attachment 4302473



*where did you purchase? this looks fake to me.*



Ratih said:


> Hi harlem_cutie, I am Ratih from Indonesia. I want to buy TB Flemming satchel corvertible bag from one of luxury online store in Indonesia named semarto.com. Before purchase this bag, I ask them to give real pictures of the bag to ensure the authenticate of the bag. There are two colors of bag obiter silver mapple and pink magnolia. Would you help me to authenticate those bags? Thank you so much for your big help



*Both are authentic. Just FYI but Silver Maple is darker in person. It's almost like a brownish gray.*



mbk2012 said:


> I believe this is an authentic Tory Burch, but being that I am not as familiar with Tory Burch purses I would like to get a second opinion.   Here are some pics of the bag.   Authenticators thank you in advance for your help on this.



*authentic*



wildflowerwanderer said:


> Please can you authenticate this bag for me. I’ve purchased it and the ‘made in China’ tag is starting to worry me.



*please post pics of the bottom. Where did you purchase?*


----------



## mbk2012

harlem_cutie said:


> *PLEASE READ THIS CAREFULLY AS I'VE QUOTED MULTIPLE RESPONSES.*
> 
> 
> 
> *where did you purchase? this looks fake to me.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Both are authentic. Just FYI but Silver Maple is darker in person. It's almost like a brownish gray.*
> 
> 
> 
> *authentic*
> 
> 
> 
> *please post pics of the bottom. Where did you purchase?*


Thank you
*harlem_cutie*


----------



## Simply-lala

Hi - can someone tell me if this is real or fake ? 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-Burch-micro-robinson-satchel-5a0b4c28680278265c00056f


----------



## wildflowerwanderer

harlem_cutie said:


> *PLEASE READ THIS CAREFULLY AS I'VE QUOTED MULTIPLE RESPONSES.*
> 
> 
> 
> *where did you purchase? this looks fake to me.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Both are authentic. Just FYI but Silver Maple is darker in person. It's almost like a brownish gray.*
> 
> 
> 
> *authentic*
> 
> 
> 
> *please post pics of the bottom. Where did you purchase?*



Are these okay? I purchased on Depop.


----------



## harlem_cutie

wildflowerwanderer said:


> Are these okay? I purchased on Depop.



it's authentic. Enjoy your bag


----------



## wildflowerwanderer

harlem_cutie said:


> it's authentic. Enjoy your bag



Thank you harlem_cutie, I really appreciate your expertise


----------



## Simply-lala

Hi - I purchased and want to know if authentic  ... can you please help ?   



harlem_cutie said:


> *PLEASE READ THIS CAREFULLY AS I'VE QUOTED MULTIPLE RESPONSES.*
> 
> 
> 
> *where did you purchase? this looks fake to me.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Both are authentic. Just FYI but Silver Maple is darker in person. It's almost like a brownish gray.*
> 
> 
> 
> *authentic*
> 
> 
> 
> *please post pics of the bottom. Where did you purchase?*


----------



## amartinezz73

Hi,

I want to purchase this bag but I want to make sure it’s authentic first. Thanks in advance. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...192321?hash=item2ac023b641:g:gPgAAOSwuZVcKQky


----------



## Neaiak

Hai, i'm newbie at here. I'd like to buy tory burch bag
Fleming printed small convertible shoulder bag, floral season...
I know, i haven't post 25 times... but i really need somebody to help authenticate this bag, so i can decide to buy it or not...

The bags really looks so real with the detailll


----------



## Adilah

Hi! Please help authenticate this bag


----------



## Neaiak

Neaiak said:


> Hai, i'm newbie at here. I'd like to buy tory burch bag
> Fleming printed small convertible shoulder bag, floral season...
> I know, i haven't post 25 times... but i really need somebody to help authenticate this bag, so i can decide to buy it or not...
> 
> The bags really looks so real with the detailll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316933
> View attachment 4316934
> View attachment 4316935
> View attachment 4316936
> View attachment 4316937
> View attachment 4316938
> View attachment 4316939
> View attachment 4316940
> View attachment 4316933
> View attachment 4316934
> View attachment 4316935
> View attachment 4316936
> View attachment 4316937
> View attachment 4316938
> View attachment 4316939



I hope, the authenticator can reply this when she/he has a time...
I see this bag at instagram with name account
brandedbagbysummer

Hope it will help you tu authenticate


----------



## Kelkel62

Please help. Is this mini ella TB bag real?


----------



## ambermoon

Hi. I have a question. Do all nylon Ella totes have the round T logo hardware inside? I saw some with metal "Tory Burch" logo online. Are those fake, then?


----------



## ambermoon

Posting pic for reference


----------



## Ratih

Hi @harlem_cutie. Can you authenticate this TB fleming convertible pink magnolia and TB fleming satchel black. Thank you so much


----------



## harlem_cutie

Simply-lala said:


> View attachment 4314673
> View attachment 4314674
> View attachment 4314675
> View attachment 4314676
> View attachment 4314677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - I purchased and want to know if authentic  ... can you please help ?



authentic



amartinezz73 said:


> View attachment 4315666
> View attachment 4315667
> View attachment 4315668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I want to purchase this bag but I want to make sure it’s authentic first. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...192321?hash=item2ac023b641:g:gPgAAOSwuZVcKQky



not enough pics to authenticate. Need closeups of hardware, inside tag and the emblem on the front



Neaiak said:


> Hai, i'm newbie at here. I'd like to buy tory burch bag
> Fleming printed small convertible shoulder bag, floral season...
> I know, i haven't post 25 times... but i really need somebody to help authenticate this bag, so i can decide to buy it or not...
> 
> The bags really looks so real with the detailll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316933
> View attachment 4316934
> View attachment 4316935
> View attachment 4316936
> View attachment 4316937
> View attachment 4316938
> View attachment 4316939
> View attachment 4316940
> View attachment 4316933
> View attachment 4316934
> View attachment 4316935
> View attachment 4316936
> View attachment 4316937
> View attachment 4316938
> View attachment 4316939



where did you purchase? 



Adilah said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate this bag



fake



Kelkel62 said:


> Please help. Is this mini ella TB bag real?


fake



Ratih said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie. Can you authenticate this TB fleming convertible pink magnolia and TB fleming satchel black. Thank you so much



both are fake

Most of these fake Flemings are coming from Taobao and the fakes are pretty good so please be careful when buying online, especially from IG sellers.


----------



## Ratih

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> not enough pics to authenticate. Need closeups of hardware, inside tag and the emblem on the front
> 
> 
> 
> where did you purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> 
> both are fake
> 
> Most of these fake Flemings are coming from Taobao and the fakes are pretty good so please be careful when buying online, especially from IG sellers.



 Thank you for answering my question. but I want to know exactly which part of the fleming convertible pink magnolia that indicates the bag is fake, because in my previous post who asked you to prove the authenticity of tb fleming convertible pink magnolia and silver maple, you replied that both were genuine, so I bought the pink one and just made sure I confirmed the authenticity again. if this bag is fake I want to return it. Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ratih said:


> Thank you for answering my question. but I want to know exactly which part of the fleming convertible pink magnolia that indicates the bag is fake, because in my previous post who asked you to prove the authenticity of tb fleming convertible pink magnolia and silver maple, you replied that both were genuine, so I bought the pink one and just made sure I confirmed the authenticity again. if this bag is fake I want to return it. Thank you



The emblem on both bags is way too puffy and the ends of the emblem aren't pointy. Compare what you posted originally to these pics. These bags are completely different. The shape of the emblem should be well defined but not puffy and the ends should be pointy. The inner plaque is brassy and off center. The dust bags are also incorrect for the season these bags belong to. If the seller gives you a hard time processing the refund just tell them you would like gift receipt in case you need repairs.

I've included a pic of an authentic Fleming with with the correct emblem.


----------



## Ratih

harlem_cutie said:


> The emblem on both bags is way too puffy and the ends of the emblem aren't pointy. Compare what you posted originally to these pics. These bags are completely different. The shape of the emblem should be well defined but not puffy and the ends should be pointy. The inner plaque is brassy and off center. The dust bags are also incorrect for the season these bags belong to. If the seller gives you a hard time processing the refund just tell them you would like gift receipt in case you need repairs.
> 
> I've included a pic of an authentic Fleming with with the correct emblem.


Thank you so much


----------



## JillyJiggs

Hello. Full disclosure I got this on Mercari.
Please let me know what you think.

I'm weirded out by the lack of logos/words on the hardware. Also the bottom inside of the bag.

I appreciate your expertise! I only get three days to return the item so I might return it if push comes to shove.


----------



## harlem_cutie

JillyJiggs said:


> Hello. Full disclosure I got this on Mercari.
> Please let me know what you think.
> 
> I'm weirded out by the lack of logos/words on the hardware. Also the bottom inside of the bag.
> 
> I appreciate your expertise! I only get three days to return the item so I might return it if push comes to shove.


Authentic. This is an outlet bag that's why none of the hardware is engraved. The "TBO" on the tag stands for Tory Burch Outlet.


----------



## RubyQ

I’m in such a pickle. I’m so in love with this star stud bag and I’m 99% sure it’s fake. I don’t want to return it. It’s beautiful and looks so real! The only thing I’m concerned about is the material not being leather and not lasting. Can anyone advise on what I should do? And if it’s fake?

Ps I only have one more day to return it.

Retail price would be approx $600. I got it for $265 on Mercari


----------



## RubyQ

@harlem_cutie


----------



## Nwitt989

Please help me with this bag.  Bought from eBay saying authentic but I'm pretty sure it's not.
Outside doesn't feel bad, but inside feels plasticy and there are no tags inside.


----------



## RubyQ

RubyQ said:


> I’m in such a pickle. I’m so in love with this star stud bag and I’m 99% sure it’s fake. I don’t want to return it. It’s beautiful and looks so real! The only thing I’m concerned about is the material not being leather and not lasting. Can anyone advise on what I should do? And if it’s fake?
> 
> Ps I only have one more day to return it.
> 
> Retail price would be approx $600. I got it for $265 on Mercari


----------



## RubyQ

More pics


----------



## MarianaIslands

I found a Tory Burch dipped tote bag at my local thrift store and was wondering if anybody could tell me if it was real or not? It has YKK on the zipper and I read somewhere that that means it’s fake? I’m not convinced it’s fake, as it seems pretty high quality to me, but I was hoping somebody could tell me.


----------



## ffatimazara

Authenticate This TORY BURCH
Aunthenticate this tory burch i bis it from ebay but i have a feeling it’s fake.


----------



## ffatimazara

ffatimazara said:


> Authenticate This TORY BURCH
> Aunthenticate this tory burch i bis it from ebay but i have a feeling it’s fake.


----------



## ffatimazara

@harlem_cutie please


----------



## jmcgee

Hi,
I’m wondering if this mini TB Ella bag is real. Could you please tell me what you think? Thanks so much!

Jordan


----------



## MarianaIslands

MarianaIslands said:


> I found a Tory Burch dipped tote bag at my local thrift store and was wondering if anybody could tell me if it was real or not? It has YKK on the zipper and I read somewhere that that means it’s fake? I’m not convinced it’s fake, as it seems pretty high quality to me, but I was hoping somebody could tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330807
> View attachment 4330808
> View attachment 4330809
> View attachment 4330810
> View attachment 4330811
> View attachment 4330812
> View attachment 4330813
> View attachment 4330814





MarianaIslands said:


> I found a Tory Burch dipped tote bag at my local thrift store and was wondering if anybody could tell me if it was real or not? It has YKK on the zipper and I read somewhere that that means it’s fake? I’m not convinced it’s fake, as it seems pretty high quality to me, but I was hoping somebody could tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330807
> View attachment 4330808
> View attachment 4330809
> View attachment 4330810
> View attachment 4330811
> View attachment 4330812
> View attachment 4330813
> View attachment 4330814


@harlem_cutie


----------



## idausop

Hi,im new here. I just bought a tory burch fleming bag online..not sure whether its auth or fake.. but as seller said its 100% authentic.


----------



## Adilah

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> not enough pics to authenticate. Need closeups of hardware, inside tag and the emblem on the front
> 
> 
> 
> where did you purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> 
> both are fake
> 
> Most of these fake Flemings are coming from Taobao and the fakes are pretty good so please be careful when buying online, especially from IG sellers.



Hi, thank you for responding. May I know which part of the bag gives away the fakeness? I really have no idea how to differentiate whether it is fake or original. Many thanks!


----------



## ffatimazara

In purchase in ebay i bid for it and i won. I didn’t received the bag yet but the seller said i cant open it if i want to return it.


----------



## ffatimazara

When I will receive it i will not open and return immediately.


----------



## Jeslow823

Can anyone determine if this bag is authentic? Thanks so much!


----------



## Jeejea

Hi @harlem_cutie could you please authenticate my tb fleming satchel. I bought it online and it’s my first time bought via online.

Hope it’s authentic, I did research on reviews for the style and think it’s similar. 

Thank you!


----------



## puffpenguin

Hi authenticator, I have purchased this bag for USD 250 on Instagram. I only have one another TB (authentic) bag from the store, and I honestly can't tell about this one I've just purchased. I have already read some reviews but I have doubt. Your kind opinion would be highly appreciated and thank you in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jeslow823 said:


> Can anyone determine if this bag is authentic? Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346423
> View attachment 4346426
> View attachment 4346427



do you see any tags in there?



Jeejea said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie could you please authenticate my tb fleming satchel. I bought it online and it’s my first time bought via online.
> 
> Hope it’s authentic, I did research on reviews for the style and think it’s similar.
> 
> Thank you!



where did you purchase? looks fake to me. The imprint is really sloppy.



puffpenguin said:


> Hi authenticator, I have purchased this bag for USD 250 on Instagram. I only have one another TB (authentic) bag from the store, and I honestly can't tell about this one I've just purchased. I have already read some reviews but I have doubt. Your kind opinion would be highly appreciated and thank you in advance.
> View attachment 4350385
> View attachment 4350386
> View attachment 4350387
> View attachment 4350388
> View attachment 4350389
> View attachment 4350390
> View attachment 4350391
> View attachment 4350392



authentic.

*If you posted before this week and you still need an authentication please repost. If you have a Fleming I probably can't help as the fakes are really that good.*


----------



## Jeejea

I bought via instagram around 500usd.
Here i attach others pic. Need your further advise. It’s heart breaking if it turns out as knock off   Thank you so much @harmlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jeejea said:


> I bought via instagram around 500usd.
> Here i attach others pic. Need your further advise. It’s heart breaking if it turns out as knock off   Thank you so much @harmlem_cutie




can you also post a pic of the bottom and link to the instagram store? Thanks!


----------



## Jeejea

harlem_cutie said:


> can you also post a pic of the bottom and link to the instagram store? Thanks!


Hi @haflem_cutie thanks for getting back soon 
Here is the link of instagram https://www.instagram.com/wikhasna/


----------



## jmcgee

jmcgee said:


> Hi,
> I’m wondering if this mini TB Ella bag is real. Could you please tell me what you think? Thanks so much!
> 
> Jordan


hi @harlem_cutie , please let me know what you think of this bag. Thanks!


----------



## starrynite_87

I know that the bag is authentic, I just wanted to get an ID on this bag. Thanks in advance


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jeejea said:


> Hi @haflem_cutie thanks for getting back soon
> Here is the link of instagram https://www.instagram.com/wikhasna/


Thank you for the extra pics. This is authentic.


----------



## Jeejea

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for the extra pics. This is authentic.



It’s such a huge relief. Thank you so much @harlem_cutie


----------



## MarianaIslands

Hello, I’m new here and was wondering if anybody could tell me if this bag is real? @harlem_cutie if you could tell me, that would be wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## MarianaIslands

More pics:


----------



## harlem_cutie

MarianaIslands said:


> More pics:



This is a super old style that had a ton of fakes so it's really hard to say. Based on the lining I think it's authentic.


----------



## MarianaIslands

harlem_cutie said:


> This is a super old style that had a ton of fakes so it's really hard to say. Based on the lining I think it's authentic.


Okay, thank you very much!


----------



## Qzjk666

Hi,
I’m so sorry I don’t know how to use this I am new but, I was wondering anyone could authenticate this Tory Britten clutch cross body.. it says made in China and there are no imprints on the zippers and hardware? I bought it on Mercari? I’m nervous cause I paid a lot.. do the straps tarnish? I mean any help would help and I will be back because I love Tory and want to know how to buy the right bag.. thank you so much in advance.♥️


----------



## puffpenguin

harlem_cutie said:


> do you see any tags in there?
> 
> 
> 
> where did you purchase? looks fake to me. The imprint is really sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic.
> 
> *If you posted before this week and you still need an authentication please repost. If you have a Fleming I probably can't help as the fakes are really that good.*


Thank you so much for your response


----------



## Qzjk666

Did I post right?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Qzjk666 said:


> Did I post right?


 Post shots of the front, back, and bottom of the bag along with the link to the sale. Thanks!


----------



## Qzjk666

harlem_cutie said:


> Post shots of the front, back, and bottom of the bag along with the link to the sale. Thanks!



I have in another post above the other you responded too!


----------



## Mythlady

Hi


----------



## Mythlady

Hi @harlem_cutie please help me to authenticate TB fleming silver maple


----------



## Sashgalv

Just curious if this is real? I bought this Tory Burch off of poshmark and user said she originally purchased at a Tory Burch in Atlanta but the hardwear feels a little cheap to me


----------



## MarianaIslands

Hello, I found this Tory Burch at a thrift store and was wondering if anybody could tell me if it’s fake? I honestly think it’s fake and bought it thinking it was fake, but I just want a second opinion. There is no indication of Tory Burch anywhere else beside the emblem on the front. The lining is Embossed with shiny roses. @harlem_cutie if you could help that would be great, thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Qzjk666 said:


> I have in another post above the other you responded too!


I've seen these already. Help me help you! Please post the specific pics I asked for. Authentication cannot be done if there are no overall shots of the bag. Please also link to the sale. Thanks!


----------



## jmcgee

Hi @harlem_cutie still hoping you will be able to tell me if this mini Ella bag is authentic. Please let me know if you need additional pictures, I’ve reposted mine below. Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

jmcgee said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie still hoping you will be able to tell me if this mini Ella bag is authentic. Please let me know if you need additional pictures, I’ve reposted mine below. Thank you!



If there is a "made in" tag on the inside can you tell me what it looks like? what does the inside zip pocket look like?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mythlady said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie please help me to authenticate TB fleming silver maple
> View attachment 4360866
> View attachment 4360868
> View attachment 4360869
> View attachment 4360873
> View attachment 4360874



thank you for the great pics. Where did you purchase? what is the year on the "made in" tag?



Sashgalv said:


> Just curious if this is real? I bought this Tory Burch off of poshmark and user said she originally purchased at a Tory Burch in Atlanta but the hardwear feels a little cheap to me



authentic



MarianaIslands said:


> Hello, I found this Tory Burch at a thrift store and was wondering if anybody could tell me if it’s fake? I honestly think it’s fake and bought it thinking it was fake, but I just want a second opinion. There is no indication of Tory Burch anywhere else beside the emblem on the front. The lining is Embossed with shiny roses. @harlem_cutie if you could help that would be great, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362692
> View attachment 4362693
> View attachment 4362694
> View attachment 4362695
> View attachment 4362696
> View attachment 4362697
> View attachment 4362698
> View attachment 4362700
> View attachment 4362701
> View attachment 4362702



fake


----------



## Qzjk666

harlem_cutie said:


> I've seen these already. Help me help you! Please post the specific pics I asked for. Authentication cannot be done if there are no overall shots of the bag. Please also link to the sale. Thanks!



I posted the front and bottom and overall I must not be understanding you? I can’t oost the link because it’s an app but I screen shot the post and the photos she posted..


----------



## Qzjk666

Qzjk666 said:


> I posted the front and bottom and overall I must not be understanding you? I can’t oost the link because it’s an app but I screen shot the post and the photos she posted..


@harlem_cutie i added more hope I got it right.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Qzjk666 said:


> @harlem_cutie i added more hope I got it right.


These pics are exactly what I needed. Thank you! This is authentic. Enjoy


----------



## Qzjk666

harlem_cutie said:


> These pics are exactly what I needed. Thank you! This is authentic. Enjoy



Awesome! Thank you @harlem_cutie! I appreciate it! & you!


----------



## t03

Please help me authenticate this tory burch bag, it was purchased from Stein Mart.
I personally think the price tag looks weird with "comparable value" instead of "suggested retail"..
Serial number: 10005608
Date? 05-17

Thanks!


----------



## Mellyn11

Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch Fleming for me?


----------



## Mellyn11

Mellyn11 said:


> View attachment 4369416
> View attachment 4369417
> View attachment 4369416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch Fleming for me?




Not sure why my question was in the middle of the pics, but the serial number is 10006011


----------



## Mythlady

harlem_cutie said:


> If there is a "made in" tag on the inside can you tell me what it looks like? what does the inside zip pocket look like?





harlem_cutie said:


> thank you for the great pics. Where did you purchase? what is the year on the "made in" tag?





harlem_cutie said:


> thank you for the great pics. Where did you purchase? what is the year on the "made in" tag?



Thank you for your reply @harlem_cutie  ! The year is 03-16.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mythlady said:


> Thank you for your reply @harlem_cutie  ! The year is 03-16.
> View attachment 4370995




My instincts lead towards fake. Silver Maple is a 2018 color. The hardware also seems too brassy but it might be the pics. I would return if you can or ask the seller to provide a gift receipt.


----------



## harlem_cutie

t03 said:


> Please help me authenticate this tory burch bag, it was purchased from Stein Mart.
> I personally think the price tag looks weird with "comparable value" instead of "suggested retail"..
> Serial number: 10005608
> Date? 05-17
> 
> Thanks!



authentic and an outlet bag hence no markings and "comparable vale" on the tag.



Mellyn11 said:


> View attachment 4369416
> View attachment 4369417
> View attachment 4369416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch Fleming for me?



Where did you purchase? Please also post the bottom of the bag. Thanks!


----------



## Kiadavis002

I bought this off Postmark. Is it real? I can't seem to find the style...of course, seller says it's real.


----------



## Mythlady

harlem_cutie said:


> My instincts lead towards fake. Silver Maple is a 2018 color. The hardware also seems too brassy but it might be the pics. I would return if you can or ask the seller to provide a gift receipt.



Thank you so much for your information. I asked the seller and she said that sale items won't get receipt ;( but I will try to ask her again about the bag authenticity.


----------



## pharmamy219

I have a question about a Tory Burch purse and I’m having trouble with pictures, but if I see a YKK on the zipper and the outer zipper is rectangular and the inner pocket zipper is round is this a knock off? Also, there is an interior orange tag that says “China”. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mellyn11

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic and an outlet bag hence no markings and "comparable vale" on the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase? Please also post the bottom of the bag. Thanks!




Hi Harlem- I purchased from “Bonanza,” and here is the bottom.


----------



## t03

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic and an outlet bag hence no markings and "comparable vale" on the tag.


Thank you! I appreciate your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mythlady said:


> Thank you so much for your information. I asked the seller and she said that sale items won't get receipt ;( but I will try to ask her again about the bag authenticity.



all bags get a receipt. If the seller wants to hide the price they could ask for a gift receipt. Can you also link where you bought it? Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mellyn11 said:


> Hi Harlem- I purchased from “Bonanza,” and here is the bottom.


 great and thank you. Please post a link to the sale if you can. I'm pretty certain this is authentic but want to check one more thing.


----------



## Mellyn11

harlem_cutie said:


> great and thank you. Please post a link to the sale if you can. I'm pretty certain this is authentic but want to check one more thing.




Thank you, and here’s the link: https://m.bonanza.com/listings/Tory-Burch-Fleming-Convertible-Shoulder-Bag/690910570


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi, i got this Robinson wallet on a chain bag from eBay. It doesn’t have any TB tags inside the bag so i want to double check on authenticity. Thank you for your help! Link to listing here: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333112373949


----------



## Mythlady

harlem_cutie said:


> all bags get a receipt. If the seller wants to hide the price they could ask for a gift receipt. Can you also link where you bought it? Thanks!



I bought it via instagram


----------



## BlissInTheChaos

Hello! I purchased this Tory Burch bag at a thrift store today and would love an authenticity opinion! The style name also please! Thank you!

Front:



Back:


Top: Closed



Top: Open



Bottom:



Bottom Corner:



Strap Hardware:



Inside Logo + Zipper:



Inside, Side 2:



"China" Tag:


----------



## Mythlady

harlem_cutie said:


> all bags get a receipt. If the seller wants to hide the price they could ask for a gift receipt. Can you also link where you bought it? Thanks!



I bought it via online shop on instagram @ladysmantle


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mythlady said:


> I bought it via online shop on instagram @ladysmantle



I'm almost positive this is fake but I'm not 100% sure. The stitching is slightly off and of course the production tag is incorrect.


----------



## BlissInTheChaos

I'm so sorry, I didn't read your authentication preferences. I can't imagine making 25 posts, I very rarely find anything good! Thanks for your time!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi, i got this Robinson wallet on a chain bag from eBay. It doesn’t have any TB tags inside the bag so i want to double check on authenticity. Thank you for your help! Link to listing here: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333112373949
> View attachment 4376108
> View attachment 4376110
> View attachment 4376114
> View attachment 4376116
> View attachment 4376117
> View attachment 4376118
> View attachment 4376119



Hi, checking in on this request! Please let me know if more pictures are needed!


----------



## kimoppaes

Hi can i get help to check if this fleming bag is authentic? The chain doesn’t look as shiny gold irl and it kind of worries me..


----------



## Mellyn11

kimoppaes said:


> Hi can i get help to check if this fleming bag is authentic? The chain doesn’t look as shiny gold irl and it kind of worries me..


I’m not an authenticator, someone will pop on here when they can. Scroll up though, and compare to my cream one. They look the same. My chain kinda made me question too (mine is squeaky, and not sure if that’s normal). However, they seemed to be pretty sure mine is authentic. Where’d you get it?


----------



## Mythlady

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm almost positive this is fake but I'm not 100% sure. The stitching is slightly off and of course the production tag is incorrect.


They said that they sell authentic items, original Factory Outlet, which the item is sale because of minor defect and the one I bought has defect on the made in tag. I don't know if it's possible to happen or not.


----------



## TIngram

Has anyone ever seen an authentic Tory Burch bag like this?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Awwlibrary said:


> Hi, i got this Robinson wallet on a chain bag from eBay. It doesn’t have any TB tags inside the bag so i want to double check on authenticity. Thank you for your help! Link to listing here: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333112373949
> View attachment 4376108
> View attachment 4376110
> View attachment 4376114
> View attachment 4376116
> View attachment 4376117
> View attachment 4376118
> View attachment 4376119



this is an outlet style that I'm not familiar with at all. Sorry.



BlissInTheChaos said:


> Hello! I purchased this Tory Burch bag at a thrift store today and would love an authenticity opinion! The style name also please! Thank you!
> 
> Front:
> View attachment 4376368
> 
> 
> Back:
> View attachment 4376369
> 
> Top: Closed
> View attachment 4376370
> 
> 
> Top: Open
> View attachment 4376371
> 
> 
> Bottom:
> View attachment 4376372
> 
> 
> Bottom Corner:
> View attachment 4376374
> 
> 
> Strap Hardware:
> View attachment 4376375
> 
> 
> Inside Logo + Zipper:
> View attachment 4376376
> 
> 
> Inside, Side 2:
> View attachment 4376377
> 
> 
> "China" Tag:
> View attachment 4376378



authentic. this is a 2nd or 3rd season style. Maybe Dena Hobo? Not sure of style name.



kimoppaes said:


> Hi can i get help to check if this fleming bag is authentic? The chain doesn’t look as shiny gold irl and it kind of worries me..



Where did you purchase? Fleming bags have excellent fakes. It's really hard to authenticate from pics unless it's a bad fake. 



TIngram said:


> Has anyone ever seen an authentic Tory Burch bag like this?



Yes, very old style. Post pics of interior.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mythlady said:


> They said that they sell authentic items, original Factory Outlet, which the item is sale because of minor defect and the one I bought has defect on the made in tag. I don't know if it's possible to happen or not.



I would return this if you can. Seller is just making things up at this point. Export laws demand that production tags be accurate. If this was the case then TB could only sell this bag within China and I know for a fact they do not do that,. I guarantee you if you go on TaoBao and do an image search you will see this exact bag (it's a replica).


----------



## Hildabeast

I am new to the purse forum but I would appreciate any insight on the authenticity of this piece. This forum seems like an amazing, friendly community helping folks avoid the flood of knock-offs out there!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Instructions for authentication:

*https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-tory-burch-w-updated-post-requirements.871236/*


----------



## PolishedLife

Hi, I'm unsure of the style name or number as my Google search didn't turn up any results .. any help with this TB card holder/coin pouch?


----------



## Antoy81

Hi can help me authenticate this bag. Please dont mind the strap.


----------



## Mellyn11

Mellyn11 said:


> Thank you, and here’s the link: https://m.bonanza.com/listings/Tory-Burch-Fleming-Convertible-Shoulder-Bag/690910570



@harlem_cutie not sure if you saw this. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Newtopian

Hello, I just purchased this Tory Burch bag from an auction. I can’t find it anywhere on the Internet. Here’s a link to the auction site, hopefully the pictures are enough to give you a good idea as to whether or not it’s authentic. Thanks in advance for your help.  https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/69960270


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mellyn11 said:


> @harlem_cutie not sure if you saw this. Thanks for your help!



gosh, I didn't. Sorry about that. I still think this is authentic. I'm at odds with myself though because this seller has this fake listed and several others: https://m.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Tory-Burch-Fleming-Convertible-Shoulder-Bag/510894213. Most of their bags seem authentic but I can't figure out why they would have fakes in the mix. so weird. If you could return you should because there really is no way to guarantee authenticity.


----------



## topazi215

winwin002 said:


> Thank you so much *harlem_cutie.*
> 
> *I bought the yellow TB bag from quirkythursday31 and waiting for it to arrive now, so excited XD.*
> 
> *Have returned the FAKE bag to the topazi215, seems she refunded me via Paypal, still haven't seen the payment in my Credit Card statement. But at least she did refund.  Would never purchase anything from this seller ever again.*
> 
> *Please beware people, never purchase TB bags from Ebay seller topazi215, she sells FAKES.*


Dear Customer

I am selling tory burch bag on ebay. I wan to know that you really bought this fleming bag from me.
Please let me know your ebay ID. I have to investigate this issue with my supplier. This is very important issue to me.

Thanks for your cooperation in advance.
Topazi


----------



## topazi215

winwin002 said:


> Thank you so much *harlem_cutie.*
> 
> *I bought the yellow TB bag from quirkythursday31 and waiting for it to arrive now, so excited XD.*
> 
> *Have returned the FAKE bag to the topazi215, seems she refunded me via Paypal, still haven't seen the payment in my Credit Card statement. But at least she did refund.  Would never purchase anything from this seller ever again.*
> 
> *Please beware people, never purchase TB bags from Ebay seller topazi215, she sells FAKES.*


Dear Customer

I am selling tory burch bag on ebay. I want to know that you really bought this fleming bag from me.
Please let me know your ebay ID. I have to investigate this issue with my supplier. This issue is very important to me.

Thanks for your cooperation in advance.
Topazi


----------



## Newtopian

Newtopian said:


> Hello, I just purchased this Tory Burch bag from an auction. I can’t find it anywhere on the Internet. Here’s a link to the auction site, hopefully the pictures are enough to give you a good idea as to whether or not it’s authentic. Thanks in advance for your help.  https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/69960270


Hi.  Here’s more info per the guidelines:
Lot 396
Auction life
Vintage Tory Burch brown leather purse
Thanks so much!!


----------



## topazi215

winwin002 said:


> Thank you so much *harlem_cutie.*
> 
> *I bought the yellow TB bag from quirkythursday31 and waiting for it to arrive now, so excited XD.*
> 
> *Have returned the FAKE bag to the topazi215, seems she refunded me via Paypal, still haven't seen the payment in my Credit Card statement. But at least she did refund.  Would never purchase anything from this seller ever again.*
> 
> *Please beware people, never purchase TB bags from Ebay seller topazi215, she sells FAKES.*


I am topazi215. Please let me know your ebay ID. I would like to check whether or not you purchase this fleming bag from me.
This is very important issue to me.
Thanks for your cooperation in advance.
From
Topazi215.


----------



## Mythlady

harlem_cutie said:


> I would return this if you can. Seller is just making things up at this point. Export laws demand that production tags be accurate. If this was the case then TB could only sell this bag within China and I know for a fact they do not do that,. I guarantee you if you go on TaoBao and do an image search you will see this exact bag (it's a replica).


I have tried to refund the bag, but they kept saying that this is original FO item and has defect on the made in tag, they also blocked my account  thank you so much for your help @harlem_cutie I will not buy TB via online again T__T


----------



## winwin002

topazi215 said:


> I am topazi215. Please let me know your ebay ID. I would like to check whether or not you purchase this fleming bag from me.
> This is very important issue to me.
> Thanks for your cooperation in advance.
> From
> Topazi215.




You are selling FAKE bags. come on, even though you have changed your Ebay name to ''aliceshop33'', it doesn't matter, you are still selling fake bags!!!

I have returned your FAKE bag to South Korea and received my refund, I feel sorry for whoever purchased your fake bags!
Your bag smells like plastic junk, broken and everything was not right. Have all photos and everything in previous posts. Quite obviously a FAKE

The yellow bag purchased from another seller appears to be genuine and I have been using it for months without any problems.

Stop selling fake bags, you are pathetic, selling cheaply made FAKE bags and claims to be authentic, wasting my time.


----------



## jmcgee

harlem_cutie said:


> If there is a "made in" tag on the inside can you tell me what it looks like? what does the inside zip pocket look like?



Hi, sorry for the delay! Here are pictures of the made in tag, and the inside zip pocket. Let me know what you think! Thanks so much!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Newtopian said:


> Hi.  Here’s more info per the guidelines:
> Lot 396
> Auction life
> Vintage Tory Burch brown leather purse
> Thanks so much!!


Authentic





Mythlady said:


> I have tried to refund the bag, but they kept saying that this is original FO item and has defect on the made in tag, they also blocked my account [emoji2] thank you so much for your help @harlem_cutie I will not buy TB via online again T__T


I'm so annoyed for you. I feel so bad for all the TB lovers out there because there are so many fakes.





jmcgee said:


> Hi, sorry for the delay! Here are pictures of the made in tag, and the inside zip pocket. Let me know what you think! Thanks so much!!


Authentic


----------



## Netasya

Hai there . Please help me authenticate this fleming matte . I've read all the opinions about tory burch but still have doubts since im not found about TB fleming matte .
Here link of the seller . 
https://instagram.com/authenticbeg?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=uhg42m0g37ly


----------



## Netasya

Hai . Please help me authenticate this tory burch fleming .
Here the link where i bought
https://instagram.com/authenticbeg?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=uhg42m0g37ly


----------



## jmcgee

harlem_cutie said:


> AuthenticI'm so annoyed for you. I feel so bad for all the TB lovers out there because there are so many fakes.Authentic


thanks so much!!! I appreciate it @harlem_cutie


----------



## Newtopian

Thanks @harlem_cutie!
I received the brown vintage Tory Burch bag today and it’s beautiful.  Strange that there’s no outside emblem, but regardless it’s beautiful leather inside and out.  I’m happy to hear it’s authentic, and thank you very much for looking at it for me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Yo4yoyo

Hi @harlem_cutie could you please help me authenticate this bag?
I bought it at https://www.instagram.com/newroyalb...utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=dcjzkm6lq9ny

If you could help me to authenticate this bag, I would be very gratefull..

Thank you.


----------



## ifeelpretty

Anyone know what style or name of these Tory Burch wedges? Bought at Plato’s closet...wondering if they are authentic and if so a style name? Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

Netasya said:


> Hai . Please help me authenticate this tory burch fleming .
> Here the link where i bought
> https://instagram.com/authenticbeg?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=uhg42m0g37ly



If you can return this, you should. I see a lot of red flags but most concerning is that the strap placement is slightly off.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Yo4yoyo said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> I bought it at https://www.instagram.com/newroyalb...utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=dcjzkm6lq9ny
> 
> If you could help me to authenticate this bag, I would be very gratefull..
> 
> Thank you.



Lots of fake items in their shop so there's no way this is authentic. If seller insists it is authentic ask them for a copy of the receipt or gift receipt and post that here.

Fake Goyard - edited link, don't want to give them business, Fake Hermes  edited link, don't want to give them business Bvv2mhlBVU5, fake Kenzo  edited link, don't want to give them businessBvw3yOmhA0i , etc.


----------



## Yo4yoyo

harlem_cutie said:


> Lots of fake items in their shop so there's no way this is authentic. If seller insists it is authentic ask them for a copy of the receipt or gift receipt and post that here.
> 
> Fake Goyard - edited link, don't want to give them business, Fake Hermes  edited link, don't want to give them business Bvv2mhlBVU5, fake Kenzo  edited link, don't want to give them businessBvw3yOmhA0i , etc.



@harlem_cutie thank you so much for your help. I already return my bags and get a full refund.


----------



## Netasya

harlem_cutie said:


> If you can return this, you should. I see a lot of red flags but most concerning is that the strap placement is slightly off.


Thankyou somuch ! @harlem_cutie  . appreciate it alots


----------



## milka.ivenna

Hi @harlem_cutie ! 
Could you help me to authenticate this tory burch flemming? 
Any helps would be very appreciate [emoji177]


----------



## Sitifat44

milka.ivenna said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie !
> Could you help me to authenticate this tory burch flemming?
> Any helps would be very appreciate [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394768
> View attachment 4394769
> View attachment 4394770
> View attachment 4394771
> View attachment 4394772
> View attachment 4394773


I'm not sure about this bag because the price is different on the web.  But i'm not the expert. [emoji3]


----------



## rsjuwita

Hello @harlem_cutie can you please advise, does TB marion is authentic? because i only get the copy gift receipt and i’m a newbie
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 4394286
> View attachment 4394287
> View attachment 4394288
> 
> Anyone know what style or name of these Tory Burch wedges? Bought at Plato’s closet...wondering if they are authentic and if so a style name? Thanks



these are definitely authentic. Will try to research the name for you.



milka.ivenna said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie !
> Could you help me to authenticate this tory burch flemming?
> Any helps would be very appreciate [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394768
> View attachment 4394769
> View attachment 4394770
> View attachment 4394771
> View attachment 4394772
> View attachment 4394773



where did you purchase? This does not look good to me. Can you provide a clearer pic of the quilting? 



rsjuwita said:


> Hello @harlem_cutie can you please advise, does TB marion is authentic? because i only get the copy gift receipt and i’m a newbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395076
> View attachment 4395077
> View attachment 4395078
> View attachment 4395080
> View attachment 4395081
> View attachment 4395082
> View attachment 4395083
> View attachment 4395084
> View attachment 4395085
> View attachment 4395082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



this is authentic


----------



## Fos777

Hi @harlem_cutie  , can you please advise did this Fleming TB bag is authentic?
I bought it online. Any helps would be appreciated


----------



## milka.ivenna

harlem_cutie said:


> these are definitely authentic. Will try to research the name for you.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you purchase? This does not look good to me. Can you provide a clearer pic of the quilting?
> 
> 
> 
> this is authentic


I got it from carousell, and seller just deleted the post. [emoji24] so the bag is not authentic right?


----------



## scarletteangel

Hello. I just bought a Tory Burch fleming bag online. The seller told me it is authentic. But when I tried searching it online, I’m kind of skeptical about its authenticity. Hope you can help me to confirm weather it is authentic or not. Thanks!


----------



## rsjuwita

harlem_cutie said:


> these are definitely authentic. Will try to research the name for you.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you purchase? This does not look good to me. Can you provide a clearer pic of the quilting?
> 
> 
> 
> this is authentic


Thanks so much @harlem_cutie you made my day! ❤️


----------



## pursecheck

Can someone please authenticate this Tory matte flemming
@harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

milka.ivenna said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie !
> Could you help me to authenticate this tory burch flemming?
> Any helps would be very appreciate [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394768
> View attachment 4394769
> View attachment 4394770
> View attachment 4394771
> View attachment 4394772
> View attachment 4394773



this looks fake to me. The edge trim is incorrect.



Fos777 said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie  , can you please advise did this Fleming TB bag is authentic?
> I bought it online. Any helps would be appreciated



this looks fake to me.



scarletteangel said:


> Hello. I just bought a Tory Burch fleming bag online. The seller told me it is authentic. But when I tried searching it online, I’m kind of skeptical about its authenticity. Hope you can help me to confirm weather it is authentic or not. Thanks!



This is definitely fake. Please post the seller so we can all avoid them.


----------



## harlem_cutie

pursecheck said:


> View attachment 4396230
> View attachment 4396231
> View attachment 4396232
> View attachment 4396233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Tory matte flemming
> @harlem_cutie



fake! Do not buy any matte Fleming bags online unless it is coming from an authorized retailer.


----------



## pursecheck

harlem_cutie said:


> fake! Do not buy any matte Fleming bags online unless it is coming from an authorized retailer.


Sorry for messaging you, can you please explain why its a fake...i have to file a claim with Poshmark in hopes that i get my money back @harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

pursecheck said:


> Sorry for messaging you, can you please explain why its a fake...i have to file a claim with Poshmark in hopes that i get my money back @harlem_cutie



quilting is uneven, price tag is incorrect, "made in" tag is incorrect and strap placement is wrong for the small size.

If poshmark gives you a hard time then dispute through Paypal. Good luck!


----------



## pursecheck

harlem_cutie said:


> quilting is uneven, price tag is incorrect, "made in" tag is incorrect and strap placement is wrong for the small size.
> 
> If poshmark gives you a hard time then dispute through Paypal. Good luck!


Thank you! I appreciate the help! @harlem_cutie


----------



## pursecheck

harlem_cutie said:


> quilting is uneven, price tag is incorrect, "made in" tag is incorrect and strap placement is wrong for the small size.
> 
> If poshmark gives you a hard time then dispute through Paypal. Good luck!


The seller is asking me how the price tag is incorrect...I’m not familiar with their tags


----------



## scarletteangel

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks fake to me. The edge trim is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> this looks fake to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This is definitely fake. Please post the seller so we can all avoid them.




I just saw a online post on fb. She told me she has a agent on US buying the bags and shipping it here. Anyway, thank you for the help.


----------



## milka.ivenna

harlem_cutie said:


> this looks fake to me. The edge trim is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> this looks fake to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This is definitely fake. Please post the seller so we can all avoid them.


Thanks @harlem_cutie ! Ive already asked the seller for full refund this bag. Thankyou


----------



## CoffeeKiss

Hi guys! I just purchased a Fleming swingpack off of Mercari yesterday. I didn’t think twice because the seller had 100% feedback. I honestly didn’t even know they did fakes of TB... now I’m worried! Here are the photos I have for now until I receive the bag. Any red flags?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Posting some general thoughts as I don't expect to be online much due to my work schedule.

First and foremost, all authenticators on tPF provide this service as a courtesy. As far as I know none of us are paid or receive any free items from any vendors. I definitely don't. I suggested a 25 count post requirement to build a community as many people that come here for authentications come here just for that and never participate otherwise. This one way flow of information benefits no one. 

TB is constantly changing minor details on their items to stem the flow of counterfeits. The counterfeits have gotten so good that it's getting harder and harder to authenticate from pics. The Fleming and Ella totes are getting harder and harder to authenticate. With that said, I'm almost positive I've made some mistakes in authenticating Fleming bags mostly because I did not realize fakes were so good until a few months ago. I've owned at least 10 Fleming bags and I've always authenticated items based on what I own. If I've gotten it wrong do know it was not intentional and I'm sorry.

Some general tips for shopping. Fleming bags rarely make it to the outlets and when they do it's only seasonal colors. This means if you see a Fleming, especially a black one, selling for less than $320 USD then assume it is fake. The lowest I've seen a Fleming in the outlet was $299. It was excluded from further discounts. All Fleming bags come with a dust bag. You should be able to ask your seller for a gift receipt as TB provides this for all sales. Get to know what tags and dust bags should look like as this will help. Don't post details though as then the counterfeiters will stop including them with their bags. Good luck!


----------



## CoffeeKiss

harlem_cutie said:


> Posting some general thoughts as I don't expect to be online much due to my work schedule.
> 
> First and foremost, all authenticators on tPF provide this service as a courtesy. As far as I know none of us are paid or receive any free items from any vendors. I definitely don't. I suggested a 25 count post requirement to build a community as many people that come here for authentications come here just for that and never participate otherwise. This one way flow of information benefits no one.
> 
> TB is constantly changing minor details on their items to stem the flow of counterfeits. The counterfeits have gotten so good that it's getting harder and harder to authenticate from pics. The Fleming and Ella totes are getting harder and harder to authenticate. With that said, I'm almost positive I've made some mistakes in authenticating Fleming bags mostly because I did not realize fakes were so good until a few months ago. I've owned at least 10 Fleming bags and I've always authenticated items based on what I own. If I've gotten it wrong do know it was not intentional and I'm sorry.
> 
> Some general tips for shopping. Fleming bags rarely make it to the outlets and when they do it's only seasonal colors. This means if you see a Fleming, especially a black one, selling for less than $320 USD then assume it is fake. The lowest I've seen a Fleming in the outlet was $299. It was excluded from further discounts. All Fleming bags come with a dust bag. You should be able to ask your seller for a gift receipt as TB provides this for all sales. Get to know what tags and dust bags should look like as this will help. Don't post details though as then the counterfeiters will stop including them with their bags. Good luck!


Thank you. Is there a place I can pay to authenticate my Tory Burch purchase? I only know of places that do higher end brands like LV, Gucci, Hermès etc. I am protected with Mercari but I don’t want to keep it if it is not authentic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

CoffeeKiss said:


> Thank you. Is there a place I can pay to authenticate my Tory Burch purchase? I only know of places that do higher end brands like LV, Gucci, Hermès etc. I am protected with Mercari but I don’t want to keep it if it is not authentic.



not sure but there are groups on FB that can help. Post the seller and I can take a look.


----------



## Elise_lim1994

@harlem_cutie can you please help to check the authenticity of this TB half moon satchel . I bought from eBay . The made in China tag inside seems to bump into other series of TB ?

https://m.ebay.com.my/itm/TORY-BURC...rentrq:16d0c13016a0acc3f454314afffe56c0|iid:1


----------



## harlem_cutie

Elise_lim1994 said:


> @harlem_cutie can you please help to check the authenticity of this TB half moon satchel . I bought from eBay . The made in China tag inside seems to bump into other series of TB ?
> 
> https://m.ebay.com.my/itm/TORY-BURCH-Half-Moon-Satchel-45398-Black/113393791994?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=bfb13a3ed18d4589ac3dd637a22141e8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=13&sd=122849529418&itm=113393791994&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:4dfe62df-5ded-11e9-896e-74dbd1801bd1|parentrq:16d0c13016a0acc3f454314afffe56c0|iid:1




I love your nail polish! Can I see a clearer pic of the dust bag? Also a pic of the handles? Just want to see if it's braided.


----------



## Elise_lim1994

harlem_cutie said:


> I love your nail polish! Can I see a clearer pic of the dust bag? Also a pic of the handles? Just want to see if it's braided.



Thanks @harlem_cutie ! Please have a look of the pictures . Also , would like to ask about the serial number is it fake cause I saw previous post there is the same serial number on Fleming bag .


----------



## Secio

Elise_lim1994 said:


> @harlem_cutie can you please help to check the authenticity of this TB half moon satchel . I bought from eBay . The made in China tag inside seems to bump into other series of TB ?
> 
> https://m.ebay.com.my/itm/TORY-BURCH-Half-Moon-Satchel-45398-Black/113393791994?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=bfb13a3ed18d4589ac3dd637a22141e8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=13&sd=122849529418&itm=113393791994&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:4dfe62df-5ded-11e9-896e-74dbd1801bd1|parentrq:16d0c13016a0acc3f454314afffe56c0|iid:1



Hi dear, i also already bought this bag couples month ago.. and i want ask u something. Does your bag have magnets on both sides, which can make your bags stick together on both sides? Because my bag doesn't have it, I'm afraid that it probably fake ☹️. Or maybe @harlem_cutie u could give me your opinion, whether all halfmoon satchel bags have it, or they also issue products that don't have magnets on both sides. Thankyou


----------



## harlem_cutie

Elise_lim1994 said:


> Thanks @harlem_cutie ! Please have a look of the pictures . Also , would like to ask about the serial number is it fake cause I saw previous post there is the same serial number on Fleming bag .
> View attachment 4403085
> 
> View attachment 4403090
> 
> View attachment 4403086
> View attachment 4403087
> View attachment 4403088
> View attachment 4403089


Sorry to make you go back and forth. Can you also post a pic of the tag? Thank you.

The formatting of the made in tag is concerning because the placement and font looks incorrect. 


Secio said:


> Hi dear, i also already bought this bag couples month ago.. and i want ask u something. Does your bag have magnets on both sides, which can make your bags stick together on both sides? Because my bag doesn't have it, I'm afraid that it probably fake [emoji852]️. Or maybe @harlem_cutie u could give me your opinion, whether all halfmoon satchel bags have it, or they also issue products that don't have magnets on both sides. Thankyou


Do you know what size bag you have? As far as I know all half moon satchels have magnets.


----------



## Secio

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry to make you go back and forth. Can you also post a pic of the tag? Thank you.
> 
> The formatting of the made in tag is concerning because the placement and font looks incorrect.
> Do you know what size bag you have? As far as I know all half moon satchels have magnets.


 Honestly i dont know what size bag that i have, on tag it write size ´os', i already post the pics of my bag in prevoius page of thread, and u said that its authentic. And couples days ago i just watched a video review of this bag and the reviewer said it have magnetic on both side, then i recognized my bag not have it ☹️. Then i will attach some pics to let u know.. thank you


----------



## Elise_lim1994

harlem_cutie said:


> Sorry to make you go back and forth. Can you also post a pic of the tag? Thank you.
> 
> Hi @harlem_cutie . As requested for the tag and magnet . )
> 
> The formatting of the made in tag is concerning because the placement and font looks incorrect.
> Do you know what size bag you have? As far as I know all half moon satchels have magnets.


----------



## Secio

Elise_lim1994 said:


> View attachment 4403127
> View attachment 4403128
> View attachment 4403129
> View attachment 4403130


Hi dear, i mean not magnetic on those side but another side, so it have 6 magnetic on the bag.


----------



## Elise_lim1994

Secio said:


> Hi dear, i mean not magnetic on those side but another side, so it have 6 magnetic on the bag.



Hi, mine also the same which is only 4 magnets . I will return this item for sure .


----------



## Secio

Elise_lim1994 said:


> Hi, mine also the same which is only 4 magnets . I will return this item for sure .


Is that means the bag is fake? Please explain for us @harlem_cutie maybe you could decide it..


----------



## harlem_cutie

Secio said:


> Hi dear, i mean not magnetic on those side but another side, so it have 6 magnetic on the bag.



the small one should only have 4 magnets on the top. The one with 6 magnets is for the larger style with the braided handles, 4 magnets on top and 2 on the side. Your bag had me fooled because even the hardware color is correct, as well as tags. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-tory-burch.617232/page-369#post-32795308 but it doesn't matter as this IG shop is now selling fake Chanel, LV and Gucci so we cannot have trust that their other bags are real. I'm so sorry I was wrong about your bag.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Elise_lim1994 said:


> View attachment 4403127
> View attachment 4403128
> View attachment 4403129
> View attachment 4403130




This is definitely fake. The placement of the "made in" tag gave it away. The magnet size is also incorrect. Interior hardware is also incorrect. Return asap.


----------



## Secio

S


harlem_cutie said:


> the small one should only have 4 magnets on the top. The one with 6 magnets is for the larger style with the braided handles, 4 magnets on top and 2 on the side. Your bag had me fooled because even the hardware color is correct, as well as tags. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-tory-burch.617232/page-369#post-32795308 but it doesn't matter as this IG shop is now selling fake Chanel, LV and Gucci so we cannot have trust that their other bags are real. I'm so sorry I was wrong about your bag.


so you mean my bag is fake? Omg.. i cant return this bag because its been longtime since i bought it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Secio said:


> S
> 
> so you mean my bag is fake? Omg.. i cant return this bag because its been longtime since i bought it.



unless the seller can produce a receipt we have to assume it's fake. TB provides receipts for every sale. The bag looked authentic to me (the etched hardware on the side is not easy to replicate) but since the IG shop is now mostly selling replicas there is no reason to trust that _any_ of their items are authentic. Sorry. You can message the seller and ask if they have a receipt and see what they say. The half moon satchel was in all of the outlets at the and of 2018 for around $250 USD so there is a possibility they may have bought it there but based on what I just looked at on their IG page I have to assume it's fake. *I am now learning how good these fakes are.* This wasn't always the case. I'm so sorry.


----------



## whitterrn

I would like to purchase Thisbe bag but not sure if it is a real Tory Burch bag or fake. 

Thank you.


----------



## tanitasamsara

Hi,
Can someone authenticate this for me. Please help, because this is my first TB. Thanks so much!


----------



## ladyfreakinsnow

Hi can someone help me authenticate if this tory burch bag is legit. It doesn't have any tag inside the bag but it has ykk zipper and has tory burch engrave on the side button of the bag.


----------



## Maide

Hi all I am planning to buy a Tory Burch bag from Vestaire but got my reservations thinking it might be fake. I cant copy the link to post it here. Is it possible if I’ll just grab the sellers photo???


----------



## Maide

Hi All,

I am planning to buy this Tory Burch bag from Vestaire but hesitant if its authentic or counterfeited. Can you please help me to authenticate this one. Big thanx


----------



## Nana61256

I bought this crossbody bag today from a local high end designer consignment store. The only detail provided is a “crossbody bag with buckle detail”.  I cannot find this specific bag anywhere online as a reference point.  It looks like the quilted leather Bryant, but without the buckle detail.  I am not particularly concerned about authenticity as this is a reputable consignment store.  But, as I am new to Tory Burch, if I can, I would like to identify this bag and, yes, just confirm it is authentic.  It is in like new condition.  Very nice bag.  Thank you!


----------



## Jesssb0890

Hi @harlem_cutie could you please help me authenticate this TB Fleming I just received today (this is actually my first TB) and I need to responded in two days so that I could get refund if this turns out not an authentic. I bought it through instagram. Please help, much appreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jesssb0890 said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie could you please help me authenticate this TB Fleming I just received today (this is actually my first TB) and I need to responded in two days so that I could get refund if this turns out not an authentic. I bought it through instagram. Please help, much appreciated. Thankyou.




I would return it. The fakes have gotten so good that I don't think one can easily authenticate Fleming bags from pics anymore unless it's a bad fake. sorry.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4411362
> View attachment 4411360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this crossbody bag today from a local high end designer consignment store. The only detail provided is a “crossbody bag with buckle detail”.  I cannot find this specific bag anywhere online as a reference point.  It looks like the quilted leather Bryant, but without the buckle detail.  I am not particularly concerned about authenticity as this is a reputable consignment store.  But, as I am new to Tory Burch, if I can, I would like to identify this bag and, yes, just confirm it is authentic.  It is in like new condition.  Very nice bag.  Thank you!




This is def authentic. The Bryant is an outlet only line and so there is no real consistency with style names. I bet it's just called "Buckle Crossbody". You wouldn't be able to find an online reference as outlet bags are only in store.


----------



## Jesssb0890

harlem_cutie said:


> I would return it. The fakes have gotten so good that I don't think one can easily authenticate Fleming bags from pics anymore unless it's a bad fake. sorry.



Thankyou for your reply I asked the seller, and they sent me a pict of the receipt (with several informations blocked out) may I upload it here?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jesssb0890 said:


> Thankyou for your reply I asked the seller, and they sent me a pict of the receipt (with several informations blocked out) may I upload it here?


Sure, make sure there is no personal info though. Please also link to the sale. Thanks!


----------



## Jesssb0890

harlem_cutie said:


> Sure, make sure there is no personal info though. Please also link to the sale. Thanks!



Thankyou so much for your kindness. Here is the link : https://instagram.com/baby.richard_dior?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=zytkecu6m2lu


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jesssb0890 said:


> Thankyou so much for your kindness. Here is the link : https://instagram.com/baby.richard_dior?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=zytkecu6m2lu



Nothing stands out to me with the bag. I have no idea about the receipt but black Fleming backs were included in the recent 30% off sale. I've looked at the pics repeatedly and I don't think it's fake but I've been wrong about black Flemings before. I think this comes down to how much you trust this seller. Good luck with your decision and sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## Jesssb0890

harlem_cutie said:


> Nothing stands out to me with the bag. I have no idea about the receipt but black Fleming backs were included in the recent 30% off sale. I've looked at the pics repeatedly and I don't think it's fake but I've been wrong about black Flemings before. I think this comes down to how much you trust this seller. Good luck with your decision and sorry I couldn't be more helpful.



Dont be, you actually help a lot.  I worried about the tag at first and I read somewhere that black flemming almost never included in the sale. Btw, is it true that TB only use 1 font (that with a unique E)? Thankyou so much


----------



## Mirakalih

Hi I’m new in this forum.
Could someone please authenticate this TB for me.
Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jesssb0890 said:


> Dont be, you actually help a lot.  I worried about the tag at first and I read somewhere that black flemming almost never included in the sale. Btw, is it true that TB only use 1 font (that with a unique E)? Thankyou so much


Yes, the fonts should be consistent throughout the tags. I've uploaded the tag from my recent Fleming purchase. Note the style # has been updated. I didn't even realize this before. I think you should return the bag. The date code on the "made in china" says 10-18. It's hard to photograph.


----------



## jnbg085

Hello, 
 Out shopping today ran across this cutie! I know nothing about tory burch bags. Just curious if anyone could tell if its a fake or not. Thanks


----------



## Jesssb0890

harlem_cutie said:


> Yes, the fonts should be consistent throughout the tags. I've uploaded the tag from my recent Fleming purchase. Note the style # has been updated. I didn't even realize this before. I think you should return the bag. The date code on the "made in china" says 10-18. It's hard to photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417466
> View attachment 4417467
> View attachment 4417468
> View attachment 4417469



Thankyou so much for your help


----------



## Diansintadian

Hi all, please kindly help me to authentication this tb. I bought Tory Burch Fleming satchel from my friend. And this is my first time have tb bag. There's no tag. I just get dust bag and paper bag from tb. Would you help me please?


----------



## Diansintadian

Hi all, please kindly help me to authentication this tb. I bought Tory Burch Fleming satchel from my friend. And this is my first time have tb bag. There's no tag. I just get dust bag and paper bag from tb. Would you help me please?


----------



## Diansintadian

Hi all, please kindly help me to authentication this tb. I bought Tory Burch Fleming satchel from my friend. And this is my first time have tb bag. There's no tag. I just get dust bag and paper bag from tb. Would you help me please?


----------



## tanitasamsara

tanitasamsara said:


> Hi,
> Can someone authenticate this for me. Please help, because this is my first TB. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4408327
> View attachment 4408329
> View attachment 4408328
> View attachment 4408329




Dear @harlem_cutie would you please help me to authenticate this for me. I really need your opinion. Because if its fake i have to return it. Thank you so much


----------



## harlem_cutie

tanitasamsara said:


> Hi,
> Can someone authenticate this for me. Please help, because this is my first TB. Thanks so much! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408327
> View attachment 4408329
> View attachment 4408328
> View attachment 4408329


Thank you for tagging me because I swore I replied. Where did you purchase? 

The color of the hardware looks off to me. I'm apparently terrible at authenticating black Fleming bags and since I don't want you to be stuck with a fake I would return out of caution.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Diansintadian said:


> Hi all, please kindly help me to authentication this tb. I bought Tory Burch Fleming satchel from my friend. And this is my first time have tb bag. There's no tag. I just get dust bag and paper bag from tb. Would you help me please?


This is fake. Too many things wrong to list but the main thing is the stitching and symmetry of the quilted squares is off.


----------



## tanitasamsara

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for tagging me because I swore I replied. Where did you purchase?
> 
> The color of the hardware looks off to me. I'm apparently terrible at authenticating black Fleming bags and since I don't want you to be stuck with a fake I would return out of caution.




Thank you so much for your reply @harlem_cutie . I bought it from instagram seller. And they said that they bought at bloomingdales. They also gave the receipt like this


----------



## harlem_cutie

tanitasamsara said:


> Dear @harlem_cutie would you please help me to authenticate this for me. I really need your opinion. Because if its fake i have to return it. Thank you so much


Hi there, thank you for the receipt. I am going to request it be deleted because of personal info.

Unfortunately, I really can't say 100% this is authentic because I'm just not sure. The fake Fleming bags are really good and I don't trust myself to authenticate them anymore. It is up to you whether or not you trust the seller.


----------



## tanitasamsara

harlem_cutie said:


> Hi there, thank you for the receipt. I am going to request it be deleted because of personal info.
> 
> Unfortunately, I really can't say 100% this is authentic because I'm just not sure. The fake Fleming bags are really good and I don't trust myself to authenticate them anymore. It is up to you whether or not you trust the seller.




I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much dear @harlem_cutie ❤


----------



## Mirakalih

Mirakalih said:


> Hi I’m new in this forum.
> Could someone please authenticate this TB for me. Please kindly help me @harlem_cutie
> Your help would be so much appreciated
> 
> Thank you
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417442
> View attachment 4417443
> View attachment 4417444
> View attachment 4417442
> View attachment 4417443
> View attachment 4417448
> View attachment 4417446
> View attachment 4417443
> View attachment 4417443
> View attachment 4417445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Diansintadian

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake. Too many things wrong to list but the main thing is the stitching and symmetry of the quilted squares is off.


----------



## Diansintadian

Thankyou harlem for your help. Omg I'm very sad heard that. Can't believe my friend cheats me


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mirakalih said:


> Hi I’m new in this forum.
> Could someone please authenticate this TB for me.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417442
> View attachment 4417443
> View attachment 4417444
> View attachment 4417442
> View attachment 4417443
> View attachment 4417448
> View attachment 4417446
> View attachment 4417443
> View attachment 4417443
> View attachment 4417445



post the link to to the sale. This is an outlet bag so I'm not really sure as details change often.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Diansintadian said:


> Thankyou harlem for your help. Omg I'm very sad heard that. Can't believe my friend cheats me



They probably didn't know. There are tons of black Fleming fakes for sale right now and most look okay which is what makes authentication hard.


----------



## Chrissy1002

Hi, Hoping someone can please help check the authenticity of this Tory Burch Thea continental zip wallet. I bought it from ebay and the seller had great feedback and was reasonably priced.The reason I'm not sure is because the inside material is metallic and not the tan I've been seeing on the genuine website for sale (the seller did not post a picture on the inside of the wallet). Not sure if this was a limited addition or sold overseas? Its soft and lightweight, smooth zipper and pleasant smell (not plastic) but just need another opinion.
Thanks!


----------



## Mirakalih

Dear @harlem_cutie please kindly authentication 


harlem_cutie said:


> post the link to to the sale. This is an outlet bag so I'm not really sure as details change often.



Thank you @harlem_cutie


----------



## Mirakalih

Dear @harlem_cutie please authenticate this TB for me, I bought it from eBay and the seller said it’s guaranteed 100% authentic. But I’m still not 100% sure. Please please help me. 

Thanks heaps


----------



## graceydee15

Hello, ladies. I was hoping someone could help authenticate this clutch since I can't find any info online (maybe it's just vintage, idk). Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!


----------



## jnbg085

Hello can anyone help me authenticate this purse. Thank you! 
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m25721427298/


----------



## Chrissy1002

Hi @harlem_cutie can you please authenticate this Tory Burch wallet? I bought on eBay and hoping its genuine. Thank you!


----------



## Chrissy1002

Chrissy1002 said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie can you please authenticate this Tory Burch wallet? I bought on eBay and hoping its genuine. Thank you!


Would help if I included the link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-tory-burch.617232/page-383#post-33098711 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ElleRazali

Hi @harlem_cutie can you help me on this... I have purchased this handbag from my friend online. Base on my reading in this forum I have a feeling its a fake handbag TB. If yes, than i will return it. My friend told me she bought the bag from trusted seller residents in US. There no receipt to prove of purchase from outlet in US and according to my friend this is outlet stock. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## ElleRazali

Hi @harlem_cutie 
Further to my above post. 
Oh the inside 2 digit code 03 -16. Not sure this is the correct code for TB fleming convertible shoulder bag and its using TB lining fabric.


----------



## harlem_cutie

*PLEASE SCROLL DOWN FOR YOUR POST*




Chrissy1002 said:


> Hi, Hoping someone can please help check the authenticity of this Tory Burch Thea continental zip wallet. I bought it from ebay and the seller had great feedback and was reasonably priced.The reason I'm not sure is because the inside material is metallic and not the tan I've been seeing on the genuine website for sale (the seller did not post a picture on the inside of the wallet). Not sure if this was a limited addition or sold overseas? Its soft and lightweight, smooth zipper and pleasant smell (not plastic) but just need another opinion.
> Thanks!



this is an outlet product. Looks real to me.



Mirakalih said:


> View attachment 4428488
> View attachment 4428496
> View attachment 4428497
> View attachment 4428498
> View attachment 4428500
> View attachment 4428503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear @harlem_cutie please authenticate this TB for me, I bought it from eBay and the seller said it’s guaranteed 100% authentic. But I’m still not 100% sure. Please please help me.
> 
> Thanks heaps



I honestly have no clue. Britten fakes are pretty good.



graceydee15 said:


> Hello, ladies. I was hoping someone could help authenticate this clutch since I can't find any info online (maybe it's just vintage, idk). Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4428850
> View attachment 4428851
> View attachment 4428852
> View attachment 4428853
> View attachment 4428854
> View attachment 4428855



this looks like a sample. Looks authentic to me. Did you purchase it a thrift shop? I haven't seen one in this color scheme.



ElleRazali said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie
> Further to my above post.
> Oh the inside 2 digit code 03 -16. Not sure this is the correct code for TB fleming convertible shoulder bag and its using TB lining fabric.



I literally just sold mine. I will check for you by tomorrow.


----------



## ElleRazali

Hi @harlem_cutie,
Yes appreciate if you can confirm me the authentication of my TB fleming convertible shoulder as per my above picture. I need to return to seller asap if this is fake items.


----------



## jnbg085

Can someone please help me authenticate this purse. Thank you
https://posh.mk/tTZ6VGjwPW


----------



## harlem_cutie

ElleRazali said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie,
> Yes appreciate if you can confirm me the authentication of my TB fleming convertible shoulder as per my above picture. I need to return to seller asap if this is fake items.


I would send it back as I'm unsure. The date code is confusing me. I can't remember if this color is from 2016/2017. The logo lining is fine as mine had that too and I bought it direct from TB during the online private sale. My tag is also different than what you posted. I don't think this color ever made it to the outlet but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## ElleRazali

harlem_cutie said:


> I would send it back as I'm unsure. The date code is confusing me. I can't remember if this color is from 2016/2017. The logo lining is fine as mine had that too and I bought it direct from TB during the online private sale. My tag is also different than what you posted. I don't think this color ever made it to the outlet but I'm not 100% sure.


Hi @harlem_cutie
Thank you for your reply.
I read your comments that the TB embossed logo on the Authantic TB handbag need to be pointed/ sharp and not fluffy. Based on your experience is this considering pointed or fluffy?
Apologies for asking you so many questions. I need to explain to seller if i wish to returns it which what i wish to do now.
Again thank you for helping me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ElleRazali said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie
> Thank you for your reply.
> I read your comments that the TB embossed logo on the Authantic TB handbag need to be pointed/ sharp and not fluffy. Based on your experience is this considering pointed or fluffy?
> Apologies for asking you so many questions. I need to explain to seller if i wish to returns it which what i wish to do now.
> Again thank you for helping me.


This is pointed and looks fine. I'm not sure how you can approach the return. Maybe just say you don't feel comfortable without proof of purchase because of all of the good fakes? What does the tassel look like?


----------



## jsdoroteo00

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this purse for me? I bought this at alamodebags.com. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## jsdoroteo00

Hi @harlem_cutie  Please help me authenticate my tory burch fleming small convertible bag. I bought it at alamodebags.com Hoping that you could help me. Bag code inside 05-18. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## jsdoroteo00

jsdoroteo00 said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie  Please help me authenticate my tory burch fleming small convertible bag. I bought it at alamodebags.com Hoping that you could help me. Bag code inside 05-18. Thank you so much in advance!





jsdoroteo00 said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie  Please help me authenticate my tory burch fleming small convertible bag. I bought it at alamodebags.com Hoping that you could help me. Bag code inside 05-18. Thank you so much in advance!



This is the top view of the bag


----------



## ElleRazali

harlem_cutie said:


> This is pointed and looks fine. I'm not sure how you can approach the return. Maybe just say you don't feel comfortable without proof of purchase because of all of the good fakes? What does the tassel look like?


Hi @harlem_cutie 
This is the tessel look like. I did asked for prove of purchased from outlet but she cant prove it. Not sure why... 
I find out the stitching quality not that good. Is this normal for TB from outlet? 
I do shop in outlet at European countries but never comes across with stitching qualities like this... 
Again, thank you for answering my questions


----------



## harlem_cutie

ElleRazali said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie
> This is the tessel look like. I did asked for prove of purchased from outlet but she cant prove it. Not sure why...
> I find out the stitching quality not that good. Is this normal for TB from outlet?
> I do shop in outlet at European countries but never comes across with stitching qualities like this...
> Again, thank you for answering my questions



Your tassel looks too short and you are correct, the stitching is terrible. Fleming is a flagship style for TB so I refuse to believe one with such poor stitching would be for sale. 

I spoke to a longtime TB retail manager today and she said only the saffiano Flemings made it to the outlet. She could be wrong but I trust her as she's super knowledgeable about the brand.


----------



## harlem_cutie

jsdoroteo00 said:


> This is the top view of the bag



Fake - the emblem proportions are incorrect. Longchamp forum has declared many of their bags fake. I hope you are able to return.


----------



## jsdoroteo00

harlem_cutie said:


> Fake - the emblem proportions are incorrect. Longchamp forum has declared many of their bags fake. I hope you are able to return.



I see. I'll try to return it. Hopefully seller would agree on it. Thank you so much for the help!  Greatly appreciated it.


----------



## jsdoroteo00

harlem_cutie said:


> Fake - the emblem proportions are incorrect. Longchamp forum has declared many of their bags fake. I hope you are able to return.



Hello! May I know the correct proportion of the emblem? Thank you so much!


----------



## rsjuwita

Hello @harlem_cutie 
Can you please advise does this my TB Fleming sz 21 is authentic? Someone buy it at Paris, she said was on sale for this Fleming sz 21 Imperial Garnet, here’s the photos, i’m curious this is fake, becuase the hardware looks a bit strange.
Highly appreciate for your advise


----------



## ElleRazali

harlem_cutie said:


> Your tassel looks too short and you are correct, the stitching is terrible. Fleming is a flagship style for TB so I refuse to believe one with such poor stitching would be for sale.
> 
> I spoke to a longtime TB retail manager today and she said only the saffiano Flemings made it to the outlet. She could be wrong but I trust her as she's super knowledgeable about the brand.


Hi @harlem_cutie,

Thank you for your help. I have contacted the seller and in the process of returning my TB fleming.


----------



## graceydee15

harlem_cutie said:


> *PLEASE SCROLL DOWN FOR YOUR POST*
> 
> this looks like a sample. Looks authentic to me. Did you purchase it a thrift shop? I haven't seen one in this color scheme.



I just saw it being sold online for $30 but changed my mind about getting it. Something about the flap makes me feel a bit squeamish. Thank you for your help!


----------



## jsdoroteo00

jsdoroteo00 said:


> Hello! May I know the correct proportion of the emblem? Thank you so much!


@harlem_cutie  I've tried to ask the seller if I could return it, she said that they accept returns once it was proven fake. She still claims that the bag was authentic and showed me some faded tory burch receipt which I am quite skeptical about because it may be an old receipt that she owns.  I took another shot of the emblem, can you please help me out whats wrong with the proportion so I can point it out to her? Hope you would help me out. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

jsdoroteo00 said:


> @harlem_cutie  I've tried to ask the seller if I could return it, she said that they accept returns once it was proven fake. She still claims that the bag was authentic and showed me some faded tory burch receipt which I am quite skeptical about because it may be an old receipt that she owns.  I took another shot of the emblem, can you please help me out whats wrong with the proportion so I can point it out to her? Hope you would help me out. Thank you so much!!!




it's hard to explain but the emblem, should not be so close to the circle. Also, there's double stitching on the emblem which probably shouldn't be there. The seller cannot say it's an outlet bag because this color never made it to the outlet. Good luck!


----------



## jsdoroteo00

harlem_cutie said:


> it's hard to explain but the emblem, should not be so close to the circle. Also, there's double stitching on the emblem which probably shouldn't be there. The seller cannot say it's an outlet bag because this color never made it to the outlet. Good luck!



The seller already agreed to accept the return. Thank you so much!!! Really appreciate your help


----------



## Jbh

Hi, I just bought this purse from a site that guarantees authenticity but the bag just seems a bit off to me. I’ve never seen a front logo be so low and there are a few other things that are different than my previous TB but I’m not sure if it’s just an old style. The leather is very soft but pebbles. Thank you! Ps... no tags included.


----------



## Vanessaaa_

Hi @harlem_cutie please help me to check whether my bag is fake or no. I bought it at tory burch airport boutique, but i dont have the tory burch pattern on the inside bag and also i think my chain is matte finish not glossy


----------



## Vanessaaa_

Additional images


----------



## Vanessaaa_

And also I dont have made in china label


----------



## butterflyeffect86

Hi. Can anyone please help to authenticate my new TB bag.The code on the 'Made in China' tag is 11-15. I bought from someone online. Thank you so much.


----------



## butterflyeffect86

I include the picture of the shopping bag as well since from what I've googled, the shopping bag is different from the usual


----------



## kiwi3times

Can I please get my large Fleming Authenticated? There are no “made in” tags I can find. To me, everything looks ok but the price tag that says “description” is throwing me off. Thanks!


----------



## Lisareutcky

Hi! Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch tote for me? Thanks so much! This is a first TB bag for me so I have no idea what to look for. I’m trading a MK jet set tote for it (we both love each others totes haha) sorry these are the only photos I have. I can ask for more if it looks questionable. I tried to google it and can’t find this style.


----------



## Azyr0625

Help i just purchase TB online seller im in doubt kindly help me authenticate
	

		
			
		

		
	












and 
another backpack


----------



## Rad Lady

Hi, recently I just bought a black Tory Burch Kira Chevron Convertible Shoulder Bag. Please help to check whether the bag is real. Thanks.


----------



## limdanaxx

hi! can someone tell me if this is an original and authentic tory burch fleming convertible shoulder bag. It came with a dustbag and paperbag. Please tell me. Thank you!


----------



## limdanaxx

Rad Lady said:


> Hi, recently I just bought a black Tory Burch Kira Chevron Convertible Shoulder Bag. Please help to check whether the bag is real. Thanks.


@harlem_cutie


----------



## limdanaxx

limdanaxx said:


> hi! can someone tell me if this is an original and authentic tory burch fleming convertible shoulder bag. It came with a dustbag and paperbag. Please tell me. Thank you!


@harlem_cutie


----------



## karmagh

I'm looking for some help authenticating this Perry. It looks pretty good to me, but I am new to this and still learning what to look for. I'm a bit concerned about the "little bit of cracking in the straps" which is not something I've seen on any other "gently used" Tory Burch bag. That paired with the price is making me question if this is authentic, but if it is I want to jump on it . Thanks so much for any insight and help!!

I am new to posting on the purse forum, so my apologies if I'm missing something or not posting properly.


----------



## Mirakalih

Dear @harlem_cutie please kindly help me to Authenticate the Tory Burch Kipp leather crossbody bought this bag online, the seller says the bag is guaranteed authentic but  I’m not 100% sure.
Thank you so much

Kind regards
Mira


----------



## harlem_cutie

butterflyeffect86 said:


> I include the picture of the shopping bag as well since from what I've googled, the shopping bag is different from the usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448715
> View attachment 4448716
> View attachment 4448717



*fake*



Azyr0625 said:


> Help i just purchase TB online seller im in doubt kindly help me authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4457604
> View attachment 4457605
> View attachment 4457606
> View attachment 4457607
> View attachment 4457608
> View attachment 4457604
> View attachment 4457605
> View attachment 4457606
> View attachment 4457607
> View attachment 4457608
> 
> and
> another backpack
> View attachment 4457604
> View attachment 4457605
> View attachment 4457606
> View attachment 4457607
> View attachment 4457608
> View attachment 4457609
> View attachment 4457610
> View attachment 4457611
> View attachment 4457612
> View attachment 4457613
> View attachment 4457604
> View attachment 4457605
> View attachment 4457613
> View attachment 4457612
> View attachment 4457611



fake



limdanaxx said:


> hi! can someone tell me if this is an original and authentic tory burch fleming convertible shoulder bag. It came with a dustbag and paperbag. Please tell me. Thank you!



looks fake to me. None of the paperwork looks authentic and when that happens I don't even bother looking at the bag



karmagh said:


> I'm looking for some help authenticating this Perry. It looks pretty good to me, but I am new to this and still learning what to look for. I'm a bit concerned about the "little bit of cracking in the straps" which is not something I've seen on any other "gently used" Tory Burch bag. That paired with the price is making me question if this is authentic, but if it is I want to jump on it . Thanks so much for any insight and help!!
> 
> I am new to posting on the purse forum, so my apologies if I'm missing something or not posting properly.
> View attachment 4468185
> View attachment 4468187
> View attachment 4468188
> View attachment 4468190
> View attachment 4468190
> View attachment 4468194
> View attachment 4468198



This looks real to me. TB straps tend to fall apart when people leave them in hot cars or closets.



Mirakalih said:


> View attachment 4468747
> View attachment 4468748
> View attachment 4468749
> View attachment 4468750
> View attachment 4468729
> View attachment 4468730
> View attachment 4468731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear @harlem_cutie please kindly help me to Authenticate the Tory Burch Kipp leather crossbody bought this bag online, the seller says the bag is guaranteed authentic but  I’m not 100% sure.
> Thank you so much
> 
> Kind regards
> Mira



this is authentic and a really old style

ALL - I don't really come on tPF much since the app went down so if you are looking for authentication I would try one of the FB groups or maybe someone else on the forum can lend their opinion. Good luck!


----------



## Mirakalih

harlem_cutie said:


> *fake*
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> 
> looks fake to me. None of the paperwork looks authentic and when that happens I don't even bother looking at the bag
> 
> 
> 
> This looks real to me. TB straps tend to fall apart when people leave them in hot cars or closets.
> 
> 
> 
> this is authentic and a really old style
> 
> ALL - I don't really come on tPF much since the app went down so if you are looking for authentication I would try one of the FB groups or maybe someone else on the forum can lend their opinion. Good luck!


----------



## Mirakalih

@harlem_cutie thank you so much  for your help  ☺️


----------



## bunnieny

I bought this bag yesterday and I just want to make sure its authentic because I cannot find made in tag.
Thankyou in advance


----------



## Mirakalih

Hi @harlem_cutie could you please help me to authenticate This TB Robinson
mini bag? This bag is belong to my friend and she asked  me favour to get authenticate. 
Your help would be so much appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Shandiwn

Hi @harlem_cutie im still new in this forum 
I wanted to buy TB  bag from eBay 
But I’m not sure it’s authentic or not 
Seller id : goodvibesau
Item number : 233263407067
Thank you in advance


----------



## Shandiwn

And this TB bag as well please @harlem_cutie 
Before I decided to buy it 
Thank you


----------



## Mirakalih

Mirakalih said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie could you please help me to authenticate This TB Robinson
> mini bag? This bag is belong to my friend and she asked  me favour to get authenticate.
> Your help would be so much appreciated
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 4471741
> View attachment 4471742
> View attachment 4471743
> View attachment 4471744
> View attachment 4471745
> View attachment 4471746
> View attachment 4471747
> View attachment 4471748



Because I have the same one but bit smaller and the material slightly different and mine the chains is not removable, my bag got TBO China and serial numbers inside the bag. 
I have enclosed some photos of my bag 
Thank you @harlem_cutie


----------



## rsjuwita

Hello @harlem_cutie please feedback question yaa thanks!





rsjuwita said:


> View attachment 4440262
> View attachment 4440263
> View attachment 4440264
> View attachment 4440265
> View attachment 4440266
> View attachment 4440267
> View attachment 4440269
> View attachment 4440271
> View attachment 4440272
> View attachment 4440262
> View attachment 4440262
> View attachment 4440263
> View attachment 4440264
> View attachment 4440265
> View attachment 4440266
> View attachment 4440267
> View attachment 4440269
> View attachment 4440271
> View attachment 4440272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello @harlem_cutie
> Can you please advise does this my TB Fleming sz 21 is authentic? Someone buy it at Paris, she said was on sale for this Fleming sz 21 Imperial Garnet, here’s the photos, i’m curious this is fake, becuase the hardware looks a bit strange.
> Highly appreciate for your advise


----------



## misskittee

Hi all! Can anyone take a look at this quilted Ella and let me know if it's legit? I am thinking it isn't just based on logo placement :/


----------



## Kitts

Purchased this from a local resale store and would love to confirm authenticity and style name. Thanks!


----------



## dania_white

Hai everybody I just bought tb fleming pre owned.
Hi @harlem_cutie 
could you please help me to authenticate this tb Fleming. It is pre owned. It got an old bag smells...

But inside the bag, does not have a tb logo motives on the inside like everybody in here post.
	

		
			
		

		
	















In this picture there’s like a red glue...


Please help


----------



## dania_white

Here’s more foto for the emblem...
Please help...I saved my money to buy this...thank u in advance


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mirakalih said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie could you please help me to authenticate This TB Robinson
> mini bag? This bag is belong to my friend and she asked  me favour to get authenticate.
> Your help would be so much appreciated
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 4471741
> View attachment 4471742
> View attachment 4471743
> View attachment 4471744
> View attachment 4471745
> View attachment 4471746
> View attachment 4471747
> View attachment 4471748


This is fake



Shandiwn said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie im still new in this forum
> I wanted to buy TB  bag from eBay
> But I’m not sure it’s authentic or not
> Seller id : goodvibesau
> Item number : 233263407067
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471795
> View attachment 4471796
> View attachment 4471797



need more pics 



Mirakalih said:


> Because I have the same one but bit smaller and the material slightly different and mine the chains is not removable, my bag got TBO China and serial numbers inside the bag.
> I have enclosed some photos of my bag
> Thank you @harlem_cutie
> View attachment 4472629
> View attachment 4472630
> View attachment 4472631
> View attachment 4472632
> View attachment 4472633



this one is authentic



misskittee said:


> Hi all! Can anyone take a look at this quilted Ella and let me know if it's legit? I am thinking it isn't just based on logo placement :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479509
> View attachment 4479514
> View attachment 4479515



impossible to authenticate from these pics



Kitts said:


> Purchased this from a local resale store and would love to confirm authenticity and style name. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4480452
> View attachment 4480453
> View attachment 4480454
> View attachment 4480455
> View attachment 4480457



probably authentic. Robinson Pebbled Mini Square in Tiger's Eye I think



dania_white said:


> Hai everybody I just bought tb fleming pre owned.
> Hi @harlem_cutie
> could you please help me to authenticate this tb Fleming. It is pre owned. It got an old bag smells...
> 
> But inside the bag, does not have a tb logo motives on the inside like everybody in here post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4481466
> View attachment 4481467
> View attachment 4481468
> View attachment 4481469
> View attachment 4481470
> View attachment 4481471
> View attachment 4481472
> View attachment 4481473
> 
> View attachment 4481474
> 
> View attachment 4481476
> 
> 
> In this picture there’s like a red glue...
> 
> 
> Please help



I don't think this real but I'm not 100% sure. I would return if you can.


----------



## misskittee

@harlem_cutie here are some more pics now that I recieved the bag! I purchased it from an online consignment store and am now doubting if it is real due to how the logo is placed on the front but I'm not sure at all! Can't return it since it was a sale item so fingers crossed lol. The zipper has TORY BURCH etched on both sides


----------



## harlem_cutie

misskittee said:


> @harlem_cutie here are some more pics now that I recieved the bag! I purchased it from an online consignment store and am now doubting if it is real due to how the logo is placed on the front but I'm not sure at all! Can't return it since it was a sale item so fingers crossed lol. The zipper has TORY BURCH etched on both sides
> View attachment 4485182
> View attachment 4485183
> View attachment 4485184
> View attachment 4485185
> View attachment 4485186
> View attachment 4485187
> View attachment 4485188



Honestly this looks good to me. This is more of a mini bag than full size Ella. The logo placement and stitching is okay for a seasonal bag. Is the stitching a light gold?


----------



## misskittee

harlem_cutie said:


> Honestly this looks good to me. This is more of a mini bag than full size Ella. The logo placement and stitching is okay for a seasonal bag. Is the stitching a light gold?


 Yes it is indeed light gold! Thank you for taking a look


----------



## dania_white

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake
> 
> 
> 
> need more pics
> 
> 
> 
> this one is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> impossible to authenticate from these pics
> 
> 
> 
> probably authentic. Robinson Pebbled Mini Square in Tiger's Eye I think
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this real but I'm not 100% sure. I would return if you can.


thank you so much for your reply...you're so kind. Wishing you all the best in life ❤


----------



## harlem_cutie

misskittee said:


> Yes it is indeed light gold! Thank you for taking a look



then you are good to go because it's authentic 



dania_white said:


> thank you so much for your reply...you're so kind. Wishing you all the best in life ❤



that is very kind of you to say, thank you so much!


----------



## Mirakalih

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake
> 
> thank you for your kind help @harlem_cutie
> I hope my friend can return the bag,she bought this TB bag PreLoved from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> need more pics
> 
> 
> 
> this one is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> impossible to authenticate from these pics
> 
> 
> 
> probably authentic. Robinson Pebbled Mini Square in Tiger's Eye I think
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this real but I'm not 100% sure. I would return if you can.


----------



## Shandiwn

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake
> 
> 
> 
> need more pics
> 
> Thank you @harlem_cutie can’t get more pictures the bag is already sold
> 
> 
> 
> this one is authentic
> 
> 
> 
> impossible to authenticate from these pics
> 
> 
> 
> probably authentic. Robinson Pebbled Mini Square in Tiger's Eye I think
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this real but I'm not 100% sure. I would return if you can.


----------



## Shandiwn

Hi @harlem_cutie I bought this bag from eBay. 
Please help me to authenticate this bag 
Thank you so much


----------



## Permata41

Soooooo many fake toryburch bag (((


----------



## Permata41

Can someone help me to authenticate my bag?
Here the photos of my bag. I need help so much since i need to return to the seller if those bag are fake.
But sorry i cant put the link to the seller because i bought from instagram online shop, but the seller told that all of the bag that they sold are authentic.

Thankyou so much


----------



## Permata41

Here more photos of my bag.

Thankyou.


----------



## Mjaloha

Hi, can someone help me to authenticate my bag? I just purchased my first Tory Burch from eBay and I just received my purse in the mail today.  The purse looks real, but I can't tell.  Can anyone please take a look at the link below from the seller and let me know.  I even took pics of my own Above.

Thank you,

Mjaloha

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173900345026


----------



## harlem_cutie

Shandiwn said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie I bought this bag from eBay.
> Please help me to authenticate this bag
> Thank you so much
> View attachment 4490692
> View attachment 4490693
> View attachment 4490694
> View attachment 4490695
> View attachment 4490696
> View attachment 4490697
> View attachment 4490698
> 
> View attachment 4490702


looks authentic to me



Permata41 said:


> Here more photos of my bag.
> 
> Thankyou.


no clue on the tan bag but the Kira looks fake




Mjaloha said:


> View attachment 4496514
> View attachment 4496510
> View attachment 4496506
> View attachment 4496505
> View attachment 4496504
> View attachment 4496501
> View attachment 4496498
> View attachment 4496499
> View attachment 4496497
> View attachment 4496496
> View attachment 4496495
> View attachment 4496502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can someone help me to authenticate my bag? I just purchased my first Tory Burch from eBay and I just received my purse in the mail today.  The purse looks real, but I can't tell.  Can anyone please take a look at the link below from the seller and let me know.  I even took pics of my own Above.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mjaloha
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173900345026



authentic


----------



## Shandiwn

harlem_cutie said:


> looks authentic to me
> 
> 
> no clue on the tan bag but the Kira looks fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic



I felt so relieved now.. 
thank you so much for your time and kind help 
Have a wonderful day


----------



## Mars91

Need some help with this bag. Thanks


----------



## kam_inlina

CN someone please help me authenticate this sandal. This was a thrift store find and was super cheap. It looks fake but I just need a confirmation. Thank you in advance


----------



## Mjaloha

Mjaloha said:


> View attachment 4496514
> View attachment 4496510
> View attachment 4496506
> View attachment 4496505
> View attachment 4496504
> View attachment 4496501
> View attachment 4496498
> View attachment 4496499
> View attachment 4496497
> View attachment 4496496
> View attachment 4496495
> View attachment 4496502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can someone help me to authenticate my bag? I just purchased my first Tory Burch from eBay and I just received my purse in the mail today.  The purse looks real, but I can't tell.  Can anyone please take a look at the link below from the seller and let me know.  I even took pics of my own Above.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mjaloha
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173900345026





harlem_cutie said:


> looks authentic to me
> 
> 
> no clue on the tan bag but the Kira looks fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic



Thank you so much for letting me know!!


----------



## ottawarevival

I found this wallet for $7.99 thrifting, and I thought I'd take the chance since it felt like good quality. But I am unsure if it's actually real or not. 
The tag on the inside only says "China" 
The zipper says Tory Burch, but not indented. 
The stitching looks good and even all around.


----------



## Yolanda1013

Hello everyone! Went thrifting this morning and found what LOOKS like a Tory Burch bag however I doubt it is real because through research I haven’t been able to find any model that looks like this. The name isn’t engraved anywhere on the bag nor the zippers but the logo is on front and in the bag. Never really owned an expensive bag so not sure how the material is supposed to feel so I just figured I’d come online also, there is a made in China tag inside but it isn’t transparent as I have seen in other bags.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

I just bought a black Fleming stud woc. But the studs look blur n rusty, while the chain strap is shiny. Any idea if it could be a fake or it’s just that the studs do discolor? Maybe that’s y TB discontinued this range of bags?

Can any1 advise on this?


----------



## Juliusreinard

Can anyone please authenticate this tory burch i really need help. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-authenticate-this-ella-tote-bag.1015097/


----------



## Juliusreinard

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag before i give it to my girlfriend. I bought it online 2 days ago. Its says its made in china and i also got the paper bag and dustbag


----------



## harlem_cutie

ottawarevival said:


> I found this wallet for $7.99 thrifting, and I thought I'd take the chance since it felt like good quality. But I am unsure if it's actually real or not.
> The tag on the inside only says "China"
> The zipper says Tory Burch, but not indented.
> The stitching looks good and even all around.



Is "Tory Burch" printed anywhere on the inside? Is the "China" tag clear?



Yolanda1013 said:


> Hello everyone! Went thrifting this morning and found what LOOKS like a Tory Burch bag however I doubt it is real because through research I haven’t been able to find any model that looks like this. The name isn’t engraved anywhere on the bag nor the zippers but the logo is on front and in the bag. Never really owned an expensive bag so not sure how the material is supposed to feel so I just figured I’d come online also, there is a made in China tag inside but it isn’t transparent as I have seen in other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502801
> View attachment 4502804
> View attachment 4502807
> View attachment 4502810
> View attachment 4502811
> View attachment 4502801


fake



lil_twin_stars said:


> I just bought a black Fleming stud woc. But the studs look blur n rusty, while the chain strap is shiny. Any idea if it could be a fake or it’s just that the studs do discolor? Maybe that’s y TB discontinued this range of bags?
> 
> Can any1 advise on this?



where did you purchase this?



Juliusreinard said:


> View attachment 4503463
> View attachment 4503464
> View attachment 4503465
> View attachment 4503468
> View attachment 4503469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag before i give it to my girlfriend. I bought it online 2 days ago. Its says its made in china and i also got the paper bag and dustbag



where did you purchase? Can I see a clear shot of the inside, especially where the emblem is?


----------



## Juliusreinard

harlem_cutie said:


> Is "Tory Burch" printed anywhere on the inside? Is the "China" tag clear?
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> 
> where did you purchase this?
> 
> 
> 
> where did you purchase? Can I see a clear shot of the inside, especially where the emblem is?



I purchases it on my local store heres the picture. Oh amd my made in china tag is clear


----------



## harlem_cutie

Juliusreinard said:


> I purchases it on my local store heres the picture. Oh amd my made in china tag is clear


nothing stands out to me. Let me warn you that the Ella tote is very hard to authenticate from pics because the fakes are that good. If you trust your local store then keep the purchase but if you have any doubts then return.


----------



## Juliusreinard

harlem_cutie said:


> nothing stands out to me. Let me warn you that the Ella tote is very hard to authenticate from pics because the fakes are that good. If you trust your local store then keep the purchase but if you have any doubts then return.





harlem_cutie said:


> nothing stands out to me. Let me warn you that the Ella tote is very hard to authenticate from pics because the fakes are that good. If you trust your local store then keep the purchase but if you have any doubts then return.


So you are telling me that its 90% authentic and if its fake its 99% the same as the real one judge by the pic?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Juliusreinard said:


> So you are telling me that its 90% authentic and if its fake its 99% the same as the real one judge by the pic?



I'm saying that I can't tell from pics because the fakes are that good. Now if this was a bad fake that's something else entirely. The Ella is one of the most *and* easily faked Tory Burch bags which is why details are changed every season. I would return because that crooked plaque would drive me nuts.


----------



## Juliusreinard

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm saying that I can't tell from pics because the fakes are that good. Now if this was a bad fake that's something else entirely. The Ella is one of the most *and* easily faked Tory Burch bags which is why details are changed every season. I would return because that crooked plaque would drive me nuts.


Okay thanks for ur help!! I will return it


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators,

Would request for your expertise in authenticating this Tory Burch:

Item: NWT Tory Burch Lee Radziwill Leather Top Handle Small Bag yellow

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183805523457

Thank you in advance.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

lil_twin_stars said:


> I just bought a black Fleming stud woc. But the studs look blur n rusty, while the chain strap is shiny. Any idea if it could be a fake or it’s just that the studs do discolor? Maybe that’s y TB discontinued this range of bags?
> 
> Can any1 advise on this?




Hi Harlem_cutie,
Thanks for taking a look. I bought from an online auction and they said it’s purchased from the outlet in 2018 n this series is already discontinued.  N that the studs are supposed to be rustic, not shiny.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

lil_twin_stars said:


> Hi Harlem_cutie,
> Thanks for taking a look. I bought from an online auction and they said it’s purchased from the outlet in 2018 n this series is already discontinued.  N that the studs are supposed to be rustic, not shiny.



Here are more pictures. I’m not sure if it is because of prolonged storage which lead to the studs being so rusty. But the TB logo n chain strap metal are still shiny, compared to the darkened studs.


----------



## bankermtg

Hello,
I found this bag at my local Goodwill. Could you tell me if this bag is real or fake and what is the name of the bag?

Thank you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lil_twin_stars said:


> Here are more pictures. I’m not sure if it is because of prolonged storage which lead to the studs being so rusty. But the TB logo n chain strap metal are still shiny, compared to the darkened studs.



I would return this. If the studs are already changing color then they will tarnish next and you won;t want to use it. Plus that tag is awful. I don't think an outlet would re-tag a bag with something like that.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bankermtg said:


> Hello,
> I found this bag at my local Goodwill. Could you tell me if this bag is real or fake and what is the name of the bag?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507479
> View attachment 4507480
> View attachment 4507481
> View attachment 4507482
> View attachment 4507483
> View attachment 4507484
> View attachment 4507485
> View attachment 4507486
> View attachment 4507487
> View attachment 4507479
> View attachment 4507480
> View attachment 4507487
> View attachment 4507486
> View attachment 4507485
> View attachment 4507484
> View attachment 4507483
> View attachment 4507482



This is a York tote. It's authentic. I can't tell if it's a small or large version. Based on hardware it looks like a first season. TB stopped producing these bags because the straps fall apart quickly. Enjoy


----------



## bankermtg

harlem_cutie said:


> This is a York tote. It's authentic. I can't tell if it's a small or large version. Based on hardware it looks like a first season. TB stopped producing these bags because the straps fall apart quickly. Enjoy



Thank you. This bag was advertised as a way to carry an Ipad or in the case of the larger version  - a laptop.  The design of the straps can handle neither; I can see why they would fall apart.  So I am just enjoying it as a summer bag to carry the necessities.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bankermtg said:


> Thank you. This bag was advertised as a way to carry an Ipad or in the case of the larger version  - a laptop.  The design of the straps can handle neither; I can see why they would fall apart.  So I am just enjoying it as a summer bag to carry the necessities.



If they haven't fallen apart by now you you should be good to go. If you apply something like EdgeKote as soon as you see fraying that should really help extend the life of the straps. I still have and use my York tote and have had no issues.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

harlem_cutie said:


> I would return this. If the studs are already changing color then they will tarnish next and you won;t want to use it. Plus that tag is awful. I don't think an outlet would re-tag a bag with something like that.



Thanks for your wonderful advice! U r absolutely right.. I won’t want to use it when the studs are tarnished. I will be returning it.


----------



## Dewiwati

Hi..can anyone please help me to authenticate this?is it real or fake?thanks..


----------



## Dewiwati

The writing inside shoes said rubber sole n made in vietnam


----------



## Ayabb

I just received this Tory Burch small Fleming. Is it real or fake?


----------



## Daizy837

Hi,
Looking for information for older TB Fleming bags. I recently purchased the silver maple(retired color) and I noticed the lining is without the logo. I have a smaller Fleming I purchased from boutique and lining has logo? I know not all bags have the logo so how can I tell if it’s authentic. Purchased on tradesy and seller purchased from TB Outlet. Is this authentic?


----------



## Svrvh

Hi, could someone help me authenticate this bag? or give an insight about this seller. Thank you very much!!

https://www.ebay.ph/itm/Tory-Burch-...712518?hash=item3d8b475386:g:3aQAAOSwEvZcKedo


----------



## juzask1311

Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag? I just bought it online. The seller claimed they bought it from factory outlet..


----------



## Jesssb0890

juzask1311 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag? I just bought it online. The seller claimed they bought it from factory outlet..



Hi. As far as I know, TB has no factory outlet and fleming bags do not go to outlet either  and I did some research, as I was trying to check my bag too, the tag supposed to be at the other side of the handle


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

FYI - Tory Burch definitely has outlets - you can see them on the .com website in the store locations areas.

Please, @Jesssb0890 let's leave the authenticating to those qualified....


----------



## Jesssb0890

ALPurseFanatic said:


> FYI - Tory Burch definitely has outlets - you can see them on the .com website in the store locations areas.
> 
> Please, @Jesssb0890 let's leave the authenticating to those qualified....



Yes. I mean TB has the premium outlet, not a factory outlet


----------



## harlem_cutie

juzask1311 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag? I just bought it online. The seller claimed they bought it from factory outlet..



This is fake. The stitching is all wrong. There should be no reflection of thread on any matte black Flemings. I cannot get more specific than this. Also, I don't believe black matte ever made it to the outlet. I know the blue and pink did but I'm almost positive black never made it.


----------



## juzask1311

harlem_cutie said:


> This is fake. The stitching is all wrong. There should be no reflection of thread on any matte black Flemings. I cannot get more specific than this. Also, I don't believe black matte ever made it to the outlet. I know the blue and pink did but I'm almost positive black never made it.


Thank you so much for your reply❤️

Oh thank you too jess.. My bad. Sorry, yes seller claims its obtained from us tb premium outlet.


----------



## Lore201803

Harlem, would you help me to authenticate this, thanks in advance. 

https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.m...iana-gde-_JM?quantity=1&variation=30629313430


----------



## Svrvh

Hello, pls help me authenticate this tote.  I really want to buy it Thank you very much!!!

Item Name: Fleming Tote (not sure)
Link: 
Photos:


----------



## Svrvh

More photos:





Thank you


----------



## Daliawonggg

Hello I am so confused right now  can someone please tell me is this authentic ？THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## heatherbailey

sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





*"Authenticate Tory Burch Fleming Small Convertible bag sold thru Poshmark"*
This looks ok to me. But experts' opinion would be very helpful. They say there are tons of fakes sold thru Poshmark. I hope someone could share some insights. Thanks! 

https://posh.mk/gxbc6OaVEZ


----------



## letlotlitaa

Hello, this is my first time to buy a branded bag and I choose to buy the preloved one from TB Ella tote bag. The seller said it original and the reason they sell it just because bored with the old ones. Could you help me to authenticate since there wasn't a number series in the tag:


----------



## momikei

Hi @harlem_cutie would you please help to authenticate this bag, i bought it at carousell, the seller said it’s authentic, but i’m not sure after i see the pull zipper has no logo engraved on it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## momikei

momikei said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie would you please help to authenticate this bag, i bought it at carousell, the seller said it’s authentic, but i’m not sure after i see the pull zipper has no logo engraved on it.  Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4533128
> View attachment 4533132
> View attachment 4533133
> View attachment 4533134
> View attachment 4533135
> View attachment 4533136
> View attachment 4533137
> View attachment 4533139
> View attachment 4533140
> View attachment 4533141
> View attachment 4533142
> View attachment 4533143


----------



## Mirakalih

Hallo @harlem_cutie I’m interested to buy  this Tory Burch Kira Whipstitch Shoulder Bag from Ebay. Could you please help me to Authentic this bag? 
Your help would be so much appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## SingingTrees

Can someone please authenticate and identify this purse model? I'm in Chicagoland and during some Oprah event here there was some kind of thing with Tory Burch. My aunt passed, but she was a big Oprah fan and went to tapings and events of all sorts, so all I really know is that it was hers, and it is an older bag. Of course, being an older bag, digging anything up has been like pulling teeth. Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Svrvh said:


> Hello, pls help me authenticate this tote.  I really want to buy it Thank you very much!!!
> 
> Item Name: Fleming Tote (not sure)
> Link:
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526802
> View attachment 4526803
> View attachment 4526804
> View attachment 4526805
> View attachment 4526806
> View attachment 4526807
> View attachment 4526808
> View attachment 4526809




looks fake to me. 



letlotlitaa said:


> Hello, this is my first time to buy a branded bag and I choose to buy the preloved one from TB Ella tote bag. The seller said it original and the reason they sell it just because bored with the old ones. Could you help me to authenticate since there wasn't a number series in the tag:



looks fake to me



momikei said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie would you please help to authenticate this bag, i bought it at carousell, the seller said it’s authentic, but i’m not sure after i see the pull zipper has no logo engraved on it.  Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4533128
> View attachment 4533132
> View attachment 4533133
> View attachment 4533134
> View attachment 4533135
> View attachment 4533136
> View attachment 4533137
> View attachment 4533139
> View attachment 4533140
> View attachment 4533141
> View attachment 4533142
> View attachment 4533143



authentic



Mirakalih said:


> Hallo @harlem_cutie I’m interested to buy  this Tory Burch Kira Whipstitch Shoulder Bag from Ebay. Could you please help me to Authentic this bag?
> Your help would be so much appreciated
> Thank you
> View attachment 4536256
> View attachment 4536257
> View attachment 4536258



please link to the auction



SingingTrees said:


> Can someone please authenticate and identify this purse model? I'm in Chicagoland and during some Oprah event here there was some kind of thing with Tory Burch. My aunt passed, but she was a big Oprah fan and went to tapings and events of all sorts, so all I really know is that it was hers, and it is an older bag. Of course, being an older bag, digging anything up has been like pulling teeth. Thank you so much in advance!!!



this is authentic. I'm thinking it's a Dena Hobo but the link straps are throwing me off since that wasn't really part of the Dena style. This may have been a boutique exclusive.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Daliawonggg said:


> View attachment 4530787
> View attachment 4530792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I am so confused right now  can someone please tell me is this authentic ？THANK YOU SO MUCH



that tassel screams fake. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Svrvh

harlem_cutie said:


> looks fake to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, love!! ♥️
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> please link to the auction
> 
> 
> 
> this is authentic. I'm thinking it's a Dena Hobo but the link straps are throwing me off since that wasn't really part of the Dena style. This may have been a boutique exclusive.


----------



## Initial silvy

Authentic or fake tory burch


----------



## thisisester

Hi, could I please get this bag authenticated? It's the Chelsea Convertible Shoulder Bag. I would appreciate some help with this. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Audreyx

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this pink tory burch fleming bag? Saw this one at carousell. Seller is claiming that this is authentic.


----------



## Audreyx

Another one!! Im not so good at checking  help me please. Im saving up for this hoping its not fake


----------



## Audreyx

Help me authenticate this one as well please thank you


----------



## clraaaap

hey can u please check this tb fleming? i want to buy it from my friend but i dont know if this authentic? thankyou @harlem_cutie


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Audreyx said:


> Hi can anyone help me authenticate this pink tory burch fleming bag? Saw this one at carousell. Seller is claiming that this is authentic.


This pink is a really bad fake.



Audreyx said:


> Another one!! Im not so good at checking  help me please. Im saving up for this hoping its not fake


Also - a bad fake. (black)  -- originally quoted the wrong post.

I am letting someone else who is more familiar reply to the navy and 2nd black bags.


----------



## totefirst

Hi! Could someone help authenticate this Ella tote? I suspect it's a fake. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Audreyx

Hi is this authentic?


----------



## momikei

Thank you so much @harlem_cutie i'm so glad...


----------



## swap1223

Hi could someone please verify that this TB britten bag is indeed authentic? he seller has posted pictures and guaranteed that it is authentic, but I would like to be sure. I have attached the link!
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m98011564149/


----------



## Veveee

Please authenticate this Tory Burch mini wallet emerson, black and gold with hardware.

I recently purchased it because the seller talk buy It directly in store. the item looks the same as the real one, as you see in the pic... but i not sure it authentic becauce In the wallet there is a tag that says "made in Vietnam" with number underneath. I was confused, I did not find information on Tory Burch manufactures in Vietnam.
I ask about that to seller, and the answer i was told to check directly the authenticity in Sotre.
What do you think? is this wallet authentic one?


----------



## Blueashfxz

Hi all, please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Juliette Crossbody Mini Bag, much appreciated

This was my 1st time to buy bags online .
Bought this from here: 

https://www.luxeparadisemy.com/products/tory-burch-juliette-crossbody

Also known as Marvellous Paradise.

Part 1


----------



## Blueashfxz

Hi all, please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Juliette Crossbody Mini Bag, much appreciated

This was my 1st time to buy bags online .
Bought this from here:

https://www.luxeparadisemy.com/products/tory-burch-juliette-crossbody

Also known as Marvellous Paradise.

Part 2

I can't find any tag that made from where

Thank you


----------



## Blueashfxz

Can someone please authenticate this bag please , much appreciated, thank You 



Blueashfxz said:


> View attachment 4548068
> View attachment 4548069
> View attachment 4548070
> View attachment 4548071
> View attachment 4548072
> View attachment 4548073
> View attachment 4548074
> View attachment 4548075
> View attachment 4548077
> View attachment 4548078
> View attachment 4548076
> View attachment 4548067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Juliette Crossbody Mini Bag, much appreciated
> 
> This was my 1st time to buy bags online .
> Bought this from here:
> 
> https://www.luxeparadisemy.com/products/tory-burch-juliette-crossbody
> 
> Also known as Marvellous Paradise.
> 
> Part 1





Blueashfxz said:


> View attachment 4548113
> View attachment 4548093
> View attachment 4548094
> View attachment 4548095
> View attachment 4548096
> View attachment 4548097
> View attachment 4548098
> View attachment 4548099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Juliette Crossbody Mini Bag, much appreciated
> 
> This was my 1st time to buy bags online .
> Bought this from here:
> 
> https://www.luxeparadisemy.com/products/tory-burch-juliette-crossbody
> 
> Also known as Marvellous Paradise.
> 
> Part 2
> 
> I can't find any tag that made from where
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Shelby27

Help with this Amanda Hobo bag? Pretty sure based on the front logo and lack of embossed lining it's fake but would love confirmation


----------



## aranbabby

Hello, please help me. My friend from Australia brought this bag for me (I live in Indonesia). She said it was FO product, but I don’t think that this series is a FO bag. She said she bought this for 200 AUD.

The bag is TB Chelsea Evening. I guess it is an old series(?)
I am afraid to use it due to I am not sure whether 200 AUD is a reasonable price for an authentic TB bag or not because TB bags in Indonesian official store are being sold above 500USD.

I am a newbie in TB, please advice me.


----------



## Stuffphobic

Hi!  I hope someone here is authenticating bags because I have zero experience with Tory Burch. I'm watching a few Tory Burch Gemini Link totes on eBay. The only photos available are those listed. I'd really appreciate if anyone with experience could tell me if these bags are legit or fake. Thank you in advance for your assistance! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...nvas-Tote-Handbag-in-French-Gray/173890673782

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-T...as-Tote-Bag-French-Gray-FREESHIP/202780925179

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tory-Burch-Gemini-Link-Coated-Canvas-Tote-French-Grey/153651065160

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...Coated-Canvas-Large-Tote-Bag-298/123920806800

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...Coated-Canvas-Large-Tote-Bag-298/123920806800


----------



## Winemme

I want to Buy this bag via instagram and the seller give me these photos


----------



## Stuffphobic

Yikes! No one?


----------



## Zoimary

I purchased this bag from someone who said was authentic 100%. But i am not sure.


----------



## Zoimary

sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I am new here. I need someone to help me authenticate this Tory Burch Kira Chevron Flap bag.


----------



## highrider9o9

Zoimary said:


> I am new here. I need someone to help me authenticate this Tory Burch Kira Chevron Flap bag.


Its literally in the packaging from the warehouse.


----------



## Blueashfxz

Hi all, please help me to authenticate this bag please, TQ




Blueashfxz said:


> View attachment 4548068
> View attachment 4548069
> View attachment 4548070
> View attachment 4548071
> View attachment 4548072
> View attachment 4548073
> View attachment 4548074
> View attachment 4548075
> View attachment 4548077
> View attachment 4548078
> View attachment 4548076
> View attachment 4548067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Juliette Crossbody Mini Bag, much appreciated
> 
> This was my 1st time to buy bags online .
> Bought this from here:
> 
> https://www.luxeparadisemy.com/products/tory-burch-juliette-crossbody
> 
> Also known as Marvellous Paradise.
> 
> Part 1





Blueashfxz said:


> View attachment 4548113
> View attachment 4548093
> View attachment 4548094
> View attachment 4548095
> View attachment 4548096
> View attachment 4548097
> View attachment 4548098
> View attachment 4548099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Juliette Crossbody Mini Bag, much appreciated
> 
> This was my 1st time to buy bags online .
> Bought this from here:
> 
> https://www.luxeparadisemy.com/products/tory-burch-juliette-crossbody
> 
> Also known as Marvellous Paradise.
> 
> Part 2
> 
> I can't find any tag that made from where
> 
> Thank you


----------



## kimxuan289

Hi @harlem_cutie can you please authenticate this Tory Burch purse? I bought on eBay and hoping it is real. Thank you!
Ps: It also has the “made in China” tag inside the purse. The code number is 06-19.


----------



## Zoimary

highrider9o9 said:


> Its literally in the packaging from the warehouse.


@highrider9o9 Hi, never had bought a Tory Burch before. But i just wanted to make sure it wasn’t fake. But what do you mean by that? Anyway i already returned it. Because didn’t get the help i needed anywhere.


----------



## Aimeemh

Would someone be so kind as to help me authentic this wristlet? It seems to be correct but there are no monograms on the zipper pull. I have read this may be the case with a few older TB bags but just wanted to make sure. TIA!


----------



## Aimeemh

Aimeemh said:


> Would someone be so kind as to help me authentic this wristlet? It seems to be correct but there are no monograms on the zipper pull. I have read this may be the case with a few older TB bags but just wanted to make sure. TIA!


----------



## MsNene16

Authenticate this Hopefully vintage Tory Burch!

Please help me, this purse was a gift from my aunt and im pretty sure its authentic!


----------



## highrider9o9

MsNene16 said:


> Authenticate this Hopefully vintage Tory Burch!
> 
> Please help me, this purse was a gift from my aunt and im pretty sure its authentic!



this is not vintage, this bag was out like a year ago....


----------



## harlem_cutie

*Since the app is gone I hardly come to the forum anymore. If I haven't commented on your post it's because I don't know. I have no experience with the recent round of outlet bags - Kira, Chelsea, Bryant, etc. Please, please, please link to your auctions. Also, stop buying Flemings online, especially from IG, because almost all are fake. We do not authenticate for resellers. That's a general tPF rule. *



Shelby27 said:


> Help with this Amanda Hobo bag? Pretty sure based on the front logo and lack of embossed lining it's fake but would love confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551600
> View attachment 4551601
> View attachment 4551602
> View attachment 4551603
> View attachment 4551604



authentic



Winemme said:


> I want to Buy this bag via instagram and the seller give me these photos


fake



kimxuan289 said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie can you please authenticate this Tory Burch purse? I bought on eBay and hoping it is real. Thank you!
> Ps: It also has the “made in China” tag inside the purse. The code number is 06-19.



link to the auction but I'm 95% sure this is authentic. I have it in electric blue

 authentic. Hardware stopped being engraved a long time ago



MsNene16 said:


> Authenticate this Hopefully vintage Tory Burch!
> 
> Please help me, this purse was a gift from my aunt and im pretty sure its authentic!


 This looks authentic but it's not vintage. Can you post a clear pic of the interior? Is there a divider? the McGraw line is very easy to fake so it's hard to tell online. If your aunt bought it from a reputable source then you have nothing to worry about. This is a McGraw Slouchy Tote.


----------



## harlem_cutie

@Aimeemh

authentic. Hardware stopped being engraved a long time ago Sorry, I missed quoting you in my reply above.


----------



## Kwilson827

Hi there! I just purchased this used, (possible) Tory Burch foldover/clutch. I was wondering if it is authentic or not? Either way, I love it..but of course am curious!☺️ Thank you!!


----------



## mjmoyano

Hi good day,
I would like to ask if this Tory Burch Miller Phone Crossbody that i bought online is authentic. Pls check the attached photo of it. Thank you


----------



## Aimeemh

harlem_cutie said:


> @Aimeemh
> 
> authentic. Hardware stopped being engraved a long time ago Sorry, I missed quoting you in my reply above.


Thank you so much for your reply! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kwilson827

Kwilson827 said:


> harlem_cutie Sorry I’m new to this site... I purchased this used, (possible)Tory Burch foldover/clutch recently. Could you authenticate it for me? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566923
> View attachment 4566924
> View attachment 4566925
> View attachment 4566926
> View attachment 4566928





Kwilson827 said:


> Hi there! I just purchased this used, (possible) Tory Burch foldover/clutch. I was wondering if it is authentic or not? Either way, I love it..but of course am curious!☺️ Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566923
> View attachment 4566924
> View attachment 4566925
> View attachment 4566926
> View attachment 4566928


----------



## harlem_cutie

Kwilson827 said:


> Hi there! I just purchased this used, (possible) Tory Burch foldover/clutch. I was wondering if it is authentic or not? Either way, I love it..but of course am curious!☺️ Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566923
> View attachment 4566924
> View attachment 4566925
> View attachment 4566926
> View attachment 4566928



Authentic



mjmoyano said:


> Hi good day,
> I would like to ask if this Tory Burch Miller Phone Crossbody that i bought online is authentic. Pls check the attached photo of it. Thank you



I'm so sorry but this is fake


----------



## angelphilipus

Dear Authenticator, I just received this bag I purchased online from a reseller who bought her bags from US outlets. But it looks suspicious as the print is not the same with the pics I found online (looks like zoomed-in) and AFAIK this style only comes in small and large, no medium. But the measurement is totally different from the authentic one (size large). This one is a tad shorter in width and height, but the depth is the same. My bag’s measurement is 10.5” (W) x 7.5” (H) x 3” (D), and the measurement I found online is 12.25” (W) x 8.5” (H) x 3” (D). The strap drop is also different—mine is longer. I’m wondering if this is the outlet version? Cuz the inside tag says “TBO CHINA”. Since I don’t live in the US nor have I been there, I have zero knowledge about TB outlet bags and we only have TB boutiques here. I’ll attach the photos of my bag here to help you with the authentication process. Thanks.


----------



## harlem_cutie

angelphilipus said:


> Dear Authenticator, I just received this bag I purchased online from a reseller who bought her bags from US outlets. But it looks suspicious as the print is not the same with the pics I found online (looks like zoomed-in) and AFAIK this style only comes in small and large, no medium. But the measurement is totally different from the authentic one (size large). This one is a tad shorter in width and height, but the depth is the same. My bag’s measurement is 10.5” (W) x 7.5” (H) x 3” (D), and the measurement I found online is 12.25” (W) x 8.5” (H) x 3” (D). The strap drop is also different—mine is longer. I’m wondering if this is the outlet version? Cuz the inside tag says “TBO CHINA”. Since I don’t live in the US nor have I been there, I have zero knowledge about TB outlet bags and we only have TB boutiques here. I’ll attach the photos of my bag here to help you with the authentication process. Thanks.
> View attachment 4572531
> 
> View attachment 4572533
> 
> View attachment 4572545
> 
> View attachment 4572527
> 
> View attachment 4572532
> 
> View attachment 4572529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572525
> 
> View attachment 4572524



"TBO" stands for "Tory Burch Outlet". I know that the Hicks Garden print came in Kerrington totes that were made for the outlet. I'm not sure if this style was ever made for the outlet. Nothing stands out to me so it comes down to whether you trust this seller or not.


----------



## angelphilipus

harlem_cutie said:


> "TBO" stands for "Tory Burch Outlet". I know that the Hicks Garden print came in Kerrington totes that were made for the outlet. I'm not sure if this style was ever made for the outlet. Nothing stands out to me so it comes down to whether you trust this seller or not.


I’ve asked the seller regarding this issue, and she said she bought it at an outlet store. From googling, I found these pics



I believe those pics were taken at a TB outlet, no? Also I didn’t have any bad feelings towards this seller at all, so I think it’s indeed an outlet bag. It was reasonably priced as well. Not too cheap, not too expensive either. The base color is more of an off-white instead of bright white like the boutique version tho. A bit of a turn off for me as I wanted to get a “white” bag but anyway, still works for me.


----------



## harlem_cutie

angelphilipus said:


> I’ve asked the seller regarding this issue, and she said she bought it at an outlet store. From googling, I found these pics
> View attachment 4573595
> View attachment 4573596
> 
> I believe those pics were taken at a TB outlet, no? Also I didn’t have any bad feelings towards this seller at all, so I think it’s indeed an outlet bag. It was reasonably priced as well. Not too cheap, not too expensive either. The base color is more of an off-white instead of bright white like the boutique version tho. A bit of a turn off for me as I wanted to get a “white” bag but anyway, still works for me.


I have the Hicks Garden print in the Minnie flat and the background color is definitely more of a cream/off white than a true white. 
go with your gut re: the seller. Nothing on this bag screams "fake" to me at all. Enjoy your bag


----------



## angelphilipus

harlem_cutie said:


> I have the Hicks Garden print in the Minnie flat and the background color is definitely more of a cream/off white than a true white.
> go with your gut re: the seller. Nothing on this bag screams "fake" to me at all. Enjoy your bag


Oh? Lol I’ve never actually seen the print irl—only through pics online. Always thought it’s “white” white. I’m so relieved now that you said that. Thanks a lot @harlem_cutie!


----------



## sun2ooi

Mine is the same as yours.  I found the chain was not that shiny in the official website.  

Is this authentic?  Or are there two versions? 


kimoppaes said:


> Hi can i get help to check if this fleming bag is authentic? The chain doesn’t look as shiny gold irl and it kind of worries me..


----------



## ambermoon

Hi. Can you help me with this bag? Bought it online. Thanks in advance


----------



## ambermoon

More pics


----------



## harlem_cutie

ambermoon said:


> More pics


where did you purchase, please post the link.


----------



## ambermoon

harlem_cutie said:


> where did you purchase, please post the link.



I'm from middle East. No Tory outlets in my city. So we have to buy from private importers. This bag is on an Instagram page where ppl sell their used and new stuff. 

https://instagram.com/revamp_now?igshid=83uyiujrg36s


----------



## harlem_cutie

ambermoon said:


> I'm from middle East. No Tory outlets in my city. So we have to buy from private importers. This bag is on an Instagram page where ppl sell their used and new stuff.
> 
> https://instagram.com/revamp_now?igshid=83uyiujrg36s



Thank you. I think this is fake. The tag and packaging are 100% incorrect. The color of this bag is actually Light Umber. I have the large version and mine doesn't have the extra trim this bag does. The spacing on the charm also looks off to me but it could be the angle. The Minnies being sold on this IG are also fake. Buyer beware.


----------



## ambermoon

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you. I think this is fake. The tag and packaging are 100% incorrect. The color of this bag is actually Light Umber. I have the large version and mine doesn't have the extra trim this bag does. The spacing on the charm also looks off to me but it could be the angle. The Minnies being sold on this IG are also fake. Buyer beware.


Thank you much


----------



## ambermoon

ambermoon said:


> Thank you much


Do u mean these are fake as well?


----------



## ambermoon

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you. I think this is fake. The tag and packaging are 100% incorrect. The color of this bag is actually Light Umber. I have the large version and mine doesn't have the extra trim this bag does. The spacing on the charm also looks off to me but it could be the angle. The Minnies being sold on this IG are also fake. Buyer beware.


Sorry, tagged wrong. Are these fake as well?


----------



## deemary

Hi, I want to ask is it possible for tory burch fleming small, the Double T logo circle on the top of the bag go beyond the bag lining? or is it obviously fake? Thankyou so much. I’m a super newbie.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ambermoon said:


> Sorry, tagged wrong. Are these fake as well?



these are definitely fake and this is the pair I was referring to when I said the Minnies on IG are fake.



deemary said:


> Hi, I want to ask is it possible for tory burch fleming small, the Double T logo circle on the top of the bag go beyond the bag lining? or is it obviously fake? Thankyou so much. I’m a super newbie.



this style is fake because the symmetry is bad and the back placement is too high. The small convertible Flemings have some with the logos touching the trim and some without.


----------



## deemary

Thankyou so much ma’am


----------



## ambermoon

harlem_cutie said:


> these are definitely fake and this is the pair I was referring to when I said the Minnies on IG are fake.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> this style is fake because the symmetry is bad and the back placement is too high. The small convertible Flemings have some with the logos touching the trim and some without.


----------



## Sasanisaas

Can you help me this toryburch is authentic or no


----------



## Sasanisaas

shutz said:


> I've been eyeing on this bag for almost a week now. Can someone please help me if this is authentic.
> 
> Thank u!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579884
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579886




I think this is authentic


----------



## Sasanisaas

Sasanisaas said:


> Can you help me this toryburch is authentic or no



hey @harlem_cutie would you mind to authenticate my bag i’m new here and i don’t know this bag authentic or no because i got this from my husband. Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

Sasanisaas said:


> hey @harlem_cutie would you mind to authenticate my bag i’m new here and i don’t know this bag authentic or no because i got this from my husband. Thank you


 This does not look authentic to me. Sorry.


----------



## Sasanisaas

harlem_cutie said:


> This does not look authentic to me. Sorry.


Thank you


----------



## tiha81

I’m new here and wanted to Authentic a Tory Burch Handbag I just purchased 2nd hand . Can anyone Authentic this for me. There was no emblem on the inside just a tag says made in China. Is made of Pebbled Leather.


----------



## brbrfilek

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you for posting pics because the seller's pics are not helpful since they are only stock photos. Your bag is authentic. Enjoy!
> 
> I think you posted two different sellers though as the ebay link for the Poshmark seller is this one - https://www.ebay.com/usr/maxx3494.


----------



## tiha81

tiha81 said:


> I’m new here and wanted to Authentic a Tory Burch Handbag I just purchased 2nd hand . Can anyone Authentic this for me. There was no emblem on the inside just a tag says made in China. Is made of Pebbled Leather.


----------



## tiha81

So from my photos you believe my Tory Burch Hans Bag is Authentic?


----------



## tiha81

Can anyone please Authentic this Tory Burch Hans Bag for me. I just bought it 2nd hand but not sure if it’s real or fake. Only has gold emblem on outside of bag and had a made in China label inside. No other TB markings anywhere else.


----------



## harlem_cutie

tiha81 said:


> View attachment 4587673
> View attachment 4587674
> View attachment 4587675
> View attachment 4587676
> View attachment 4587677
> View attachment 4587678
> View attachment 4587679
> View attachment 4587680
> View attachment 4587681
> View attachment 4587683
> View attachment 4587681
> View attachment 4587675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please Authentic this Tory Burch Hans Bag for me. I just bought it 2nd hand but not sure if it’s real or fake. Only has gold emblem on outside of bag and had a made in China label inside. No other TB markings anywhere else.




This is fake. Sorry.


----------



## AubreyJenn92

Hi harlem_cutie! I am new here and just bought preloved from website. Could you please help me to authenticate this?


----------



## AubreyJenn92

Is this authentic or not? please help me.. thanks in advance


----------



## lisaluvs2thrift

Hi, I'm new to trying figure out if these bags are authenticate, so I'm hoping someone here can help me out.  I found this supposed Tory Burch at a thrift store, but suspect it's fake....what do you think?  Thanks so much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

AubreyJenn92 said:


> Is this authentic or not? please help me.. thanks in advance



Where did you purchase? Can you post a link? The Robinson Square Totes were the first really good fakes so before I say this is authentic I want to be certain.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lisaluvs2thrift said:


> Hi, I'm new to trying figure out if these bags are authenticate, so I'm hoping someone here can help me out.  I found this supposed Tory Burch at a thrift store, but suspect it's fake....what do you think?  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4591104
> View attachment 4591105



Authentic. I can't tell if this is a weekender or doctor satchel. Enjoy


----------



## AubreyJenn92

Thanks Harlem for your answer on my previous question.. i want to ask you a favor again.. could you help auntheticate my sister bag? She said that she bought it from her friends in USA outlet. We suspect that this is not authenticate one. Thanks before


----------



## Intanrosali

Is this toryburch robinson convertible shoulderbag authentic?


----------



## lynnieh

Good Evening,

When time allows could you please look at this bag on PoshMark.  Sadly, I have been burned several times and hoping to avoid this purchase.

https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-To...Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5cc7582b80afe13653649743

Thanking in advance.


----------



## KBillyer

Hi! I purchased this from someone who claimed it was authentic. I’ve searched high and low on the internet for a similar bag but I haven’t found anything. I do know she has a line of calf skin bags, which this is. I would appreciate it if someone more knowledgeable than myself could tell me if it is authentic or not (I only spent $15 on it so I won’t be very upset if it is not). Thank you so much!


----------



## Dee26

Hi harlem_cutie, can you please help me authenticate this flemming convertible shoulder bag medium size, I just received today, and bought it from ebay seller ; hursau2013


----------



## ak313

Hi all. I posted this in the glass slipper a few days ago but did not get a response. I'm just wondering if these are authentic?


----------



## harlem_cutie

AubreyJenn92 said:


> Thanks Harlem for your answer on my previous question.. i want to ask you a favor again.. could you help auntheticate my sister bag? She said that she bought it from her friends in USA outlet. We suspect that this is not authenticate one. Thanks before



can I see the bottom? 



Intanrosali said:


> View attachment 4593948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this toryburch robinson convertible shoulderbag authentic?



can't authenticate with one pic...



lynnieh said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> When time allows could you please look at this bag on PoshMark.  Sadly, I have been burned several times and hoping to avoid this purchase.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-To...Leather-Shoulder-Bag-5cc7582b80afe13653649743
> 
> Thanking in advance.



authentic



Dee26 said:


> Hi harlem_cutie, can you please help me authenticate this flemming convertible shoulder bag medium size, I just received today, and bought it from ebay seller ; hursau2013



fake



ak313 said:


> Hi all. I posted this in the glass slipper a few days ago but did not get a response. I'm just wondering if these are authentic?



can I see the soles? This looks real to me.


----------



## ak313

ak313 said:


> Hi all. I posted this in the glass slipper a few days ago but did not get a response. I'm just wondering if these are authentic?


Looks like somebody already snagged them. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Aby1718

Hai, saya baru di forum ini. Saya ingin bertanya apakah tas ransel tory burch kira chevron ini asli?


----------



## Iamachicken

Can anybody please help me to check these boots


----------



## Merris

Hope I am posting correctly. I bought this York tote and now I’m questioning if it is authentic. I can not locate the “made in China” tag and the hardware is not engraved but I think TB did away with the engraving..? What do you all think? Thanks so much!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Aby1718 said:


> Hai, saya baru di forum ini. Saya ingin bertanya apakah tas ransel tory burch kira chevron ini asli?



Need more than 1 pic to authenticate 



Iamachicken said:


> Can anybody please help me to check these boots



These look authentic to me. You can verify by asking for a pic of the sizing. It's either on the shaft or by the ankle. 



Merris said:


> View attachment 4597877
> View attachment 4597878
> View attachment 4597879
> View attachment 4597880
> View attachment 4597881
> 
> Hope I am posting correctly. I bought this York tote and now I’m questioning if it is authentic. I can not locate the “made in China” tag and the hardware is not engraved but I think TB did away with the engraving..? What do you all think? Thanks so much!!



Where did you purchase? Can we see the bottom? "Made in China" tag should appear along the sides. It may be a thin, clear slip.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Posting as a general warning since the holiday season is upon us. Please stop buying Fleming bags on Instagram or eBay. Most of them are fake. Same with Perry totes and Minnie Travel Shoes. Fakes are really good now so even authenticating from pics is not enough. 

The new season of authentic Flemings has a slightly different symmetry for the squares. Buyer beware!


----------



## Merris

@harlem_cutie



 See additional pics. I found a tag! But says Philippines. Got on  Poshmark Thank you!


Where did you purchase? Can we see the bottom? "Made in China" tag should appear along the sides. It may be a thin, clear slip.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AnnaFlux

Hai @harlem_cutie ,  and anyone else who can help me!

So i bought this bag from ebay before reading your warning and although it looks ok I am not sure about the autenticity.

It is supposed to be the Fleming Convertible model 31381, I have the newest one bought in store and it looks and feels very different.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Merris said:


> @harlem_cutie
> View attachment 4598110
> View attachment 4598111
> 
> See additional pics. I found a tag! But says Philippines. Got on  Poshmark Thank you!
> 
> 
> Where did you purchase? Can we see the bottom? "Made in China" tag should appear along the sides. It may be a thin, clear slip.


[/QUOTE]

Authentic



AnnaFlux said:


> Hai @harlem_cutie ,  and anyone else who can help me!
> 
> So i bought this bag from ebay before reading your warning and although it looks ok I am not sure about the autenticity.
> 
> It is supposed to be the Fleming Convertible model 31381, I have the newest one bought in store and it looks and feels very different.



Please link to the seller.


----------



## AnnaFlux

@harlem_cutie 

Please link to the seller.[/QUOTE]

https://www.ebay.com/usr/elenamga?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## harlem_cutie

AnnaFlux said:


> @harlem_cutie
> 
> Please link to the seller.



https://www.ebay.com/usr/elenamga?_trksid=p2047675.l2559[/QUOTE]

I really don't like saying something is fake unless I'm 100% sure but these Fleming bags are tricky. I think this is fake because the flap position is wrong, it's sitting too high. Other details are off too but this is the most glaring one. I would return.


----------



## AnnaFlux

harlem_cutie said:


> https://www.ebay.com/usr/elenamga?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



I really don't like saying something is fake unless I'm 100% sure but these Fleming bags are tricky. I think this is fake because the flap position is wrong, it's sitting too high. Other details are off too but this is the most glaring one. I would return.[/QUOTE]

I know absolutely what you mean.  

Since its not making me feel good, I am taking your advice and returning it 

Thank you so much for your time, you have been super helpful


----------



## emma christina

AubreyJenn92 said:


> Thanks Harlem for your answer on my previous question.. i want to ask you a favor again.. could you help auntheticate my sister bag? She said that she bought it from her friends in USA outlet. We suspect that this is not authenticate one. Thanks before


MADE IN WHERE ?


----------



## CATnJT

I found this Tory bag and I am wondering if it is authentic.  I have never seen this exact style.  I have seen one with the embroider but not the patent straps on the side or the same bag without the embroider.  The stitching looks good and the pockets have corner reinforcement.  However, there is no Made In tag that I could find. Thank you.


----------



## Nancy renee

Can you authenticate this TB bag for me?  It’s from a thrift store, where I’ve gotten several high end bags in the past. It’s pebbled leather. The three zippers all have the TB emblem pulls. The interior fabric is brown and cream TB symbols repeated.  Thank you!


----------



## lakerforlife

Is this authentic: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Fleming-Convertible-Quilted-Lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag-black-new-/163960620395?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ZcoDzZxd%2BDcqaR1JPlhMTW%2BKmiA%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc ?
@here The tag looks a little off
@harlem_cutie
Thanks for your help


----------



## Hildabeast

Hello! Just curious, do all Robinson wallets have the “made in China” label? For that matter, do all wallets period have that label? This one does not.
?


----------



## Leng DC

Hi,

Please help me identify if this tote is authentic or fake. Thank you very much.


----------



## T12.urban

Hi! I got this Tory Burch Fleming Bag from my relative who is asking me to sell it for her because she asked her mom to buy this in the US but doesn’t want it anymore. I’m not sure though if it really came from her mom. Can you help me authenticate this please because I don’t really want to sell fake items. Thanks much!


----------



## harlem_cutie

*Being perfectly honest here, I have zero desire to help users with one post because there is never any follow up and I have no idea of knowing if you are a reseller or counterfeiter. Please use FB groups if you do not intend to contribute to tPF or maybe someone else here will help authenticate. *



CATnJT said:


> I found this Tory bag and I am wondering if it is authentic.  I have never seen this exact style.  I have seen one with the embroider but not the patent straps on the side or the same bag without the embroider.  The stitching looks good and the pockets have corner reinforcement.  However, there is no Made In tag that I could find. Thank you.
> View attachment 4602953
> View attachment 4602954
> View attachment 4602955
> View attachment 4602956
> View attachment 4602957



*fake*



Nancy renee said:


> Can you authenticate this TB bag for me?  It’s from a thrift store, where I’ve gotten several high end bags in the past. It’s pebbled leather. The three zippers all have the TB emblem pulls. The interior fabric is brown and cream TB symbols repeated.  Thank you!


fake


lakerforlife said:


> Is this authentic: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch-Fleming-Convertible-Quilted-Lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag-black-new-/163960620395?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=ZcoDzZxd%2BDcqaR1JPlhMTW%2BKmiA%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc ?
> @here The tag looks a little off
> @harlem_cutie
> Thanks for your help



*fake*



Hildabeast said:


> Hello! Just curious, do all Robinson wallets have the “made in China” label? For that matter, do all wallets period have that label? This one does not.
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608504



*all imported items must have a label of origin. My wallets always had a super skinny clear label that said made in china, vietnam, etc.*



Leng DC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me identify if this tote is authentic or fake. Thank you very much.



*not enough pics to authenticate and the pic with the emblem is really blurry*



T12.urban said:


> Hi! I got this Tory Burch Fleming Bag from my relative who is asking me to sell it for her because she asked her mom to buy this in the US but doesn’t want it anymore. I’m not sure though if it really came from her mom. Can you help me authenticate this please because I don’t really want to sell fake items. Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609810
> View attachment 4609811
> View attachment 4609812
> View attachment 4609813
> View attachment 4609814
> View attachment 4609815
> View attachment 4609816
> View attachment 4609810
> View attachment 4609811
> View attachment 4609812
> View attachment 4609813
> View attachment 4609814
> View attachment 4609815
> View attachment 4609816



*fake*


----------



## nanisanjaya

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Need some help, for tory burch fleming convertible, xx

Thank you in advance


----------



## bolsathemosta

I don't  have 25 posts yet but this is a special case as this bag has a certificate of authenticity from ******************. The first fake bag I accidentally purchased was a Tory Burch. I finally decided to buy this Brown Bombe Tote because it had a certificate and was said to be in Good used condition. 
Well the condition sucks and the bag was shipped in a plastic bag. If it's real it's the sloppiest bag I've ever purchased and that includes the ones from target.


----------



## bolsathemosta

Here are a few more


----------



## bolsathemosta

Oops I forgot the front of the bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

bolsathemosta said:


> Oops I forgot the front of the bag



this is authentic. This bag is at least 10 years old and looks pretty good for the age.


----------



## bolsathemosta

harlem_cutie said:


> this is authentic. This bag is at least 10 years old and looks pretty good for the age.



Thanks so much for your response. I had a hard time finding info about this bag and how to authenticate it. The craftsmanship on it is way off compared to the only Tory I own and it's an older bag as well.

Do you think it has been repaired or something? There is very crooked stitching all over and the 2 open ring zipper pull attachments is not something I'd expect from a brand like this. 
If I get stuck with it I'm going to dye it shiny red and keep it because I won't sell one in this condition.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bolsathemosta said:


> Thanks so much for your response. I had a hard time finding info about this bag and how to authenticate it. The craftsmanship on it is way off compared to the only Tory I own and it's an older bag as well.
> 
> Do you think it has been repaired or something? There is very crooked stitching all over and the 2 open ring zipper pull attachments is not something I'd expect from a brand like this.
> If I get stuck with it I'm going to dye it shiny red and keep it because I won't sell one in this condition.



I don't see any issues with craftmanship. This was bag was created during a time when TB bags were still hand finished. YOu cannot compare current bags to something that is practically vintage. The bag needs cleaning and conditioning. 

Also it's a Bombe Tote, either first or second season. Here's a second season one on eBay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...543576?hash=item341a2e5598:g:8AkAAOSw321d7lUP


----------



## bluekitty689

Hi,
 i dont know whether i can ask or not because i'm still new. 
can everyone help me to authenticate my tory burch fleming satchel. this is my first time buying through instagram

 i already ask Tory Burch client services regarding to my handbag but as you know tory burch cannot authenticate handbag. So i hope everyone can help me to authenticate this handbag. thank you so much


----------



## bluekitty689

more photos . tia


----------



## bolsathemosta

harlem_cutie said:


> I don't see any issues with craftmanship. This was bag was created during a time when TB bags were still hand finished. YOu cannot compare current bags to something that is practically vintage. The bag needs cleaning and conditioning.
> 
> Also it's a Bombe Tote, either first or second season. Here's a second season one on eBay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...543576?hash=item341a2e5598:g:8AkAAOSw321d7lUP



Well, now I feel bad for the e-Mail I sent comparing the bag to a newer one and demanding my money back. It makes sense that the original look was "distressed". I think I am going to go ahead and rehab it. I still paid too much for it but that just makes me more motivated to bring her back to life. 
Thanks for the schooling, now I just have to apologize to the people I bought it from.


----------



## bluekitty689

bluekitty689 said:


> Hi,
> i dont know whether i can ask or not because i'm still new.
> can anyyone help me to authenticate my tory burch fleming satchel. this is my first time buying through instagram
> 
> i already ask Tory Burch client services regarding to my handbag but as you know tory burch cannot authenticate handbag. So i hope anyone can help me to authenticate this handbag. thank you so much




@harlem_cutie can you help me with this one.thank you so much


----------



## Aby1718

Hi,bisakah saya meminta tolong untuk mengauntentifikasi tas ransel Kira Chevron ini? Atas bantuannya saya ucapkan terima kasih banyak.


----------



## MlleRoot

My apologies - my question/matter was resolved.. please ignore this posting.


----------



## harlem_cutie

bluekitty689 said:


> more photos . tia



Not 100% sure but leaning towards fake. Button placement seems too high and the imprint of the TB emblem isn't deep. I've never seen a Fleming that didn't have a crisp impression.


----------



## Taniaphe

Hi, I know I'm new but I'm wondering if this bag is authentic or fake..

Can someone authenticate this for me. Thanks so much! 
Bought this bag from instagram


----------



## Working_mama

Hi Harlem,
Thank you so much for answering my previous question regarding Diana clutch.
Can you please authenticate this Fleming bag for me? I’m thinking about buying it from local reseller. They sent me some pictures, but the flap seems to be a little bit off. I can’t return it once I buy, so please help me.


----------



## Jojokuek

Hi tb experts, can someone enlighten me with tory burch fleming matte small bag. Is there a old version and latest version? Any differences?


----------



## DS2006

Working_mama said:


> Hi Harlem,
> Thank you so much for answering my previous question regarding Diana clutch.
> Can you please authenticate this Fleming bag for me? I’m thinking about buying it from local reseller. They sent me some pictures, but the flap seems to be a little bit off. I can’t return it once I buy, so please help me.



I can't answer your question and I am not sure if I am allowed to say this on this particular thread (please delete if not), but the shell pink Fleming bag is on sale plus has an extra 25% off on the Tory Burch site right now. I can't tell what color the one is that you are looking at because it looks like a different color in all three pictures.

https://www.toryburch.com/fleming-convertible-shoulder-bag/43833.html?color=652


----------



## Nancy renee

Nancy renee said:


> Can you authenticate this TB bag for me?  It’s from a thrift store, where I’ve gotten several high end bags in the past. It’s pebbled leather. The three zippers all have the TB emblem pulls. The interior fabric is brown and cream TB symbols repeated.  Thank you!


----------



## Nancy renee

Nancy renee said:


> Can you authenticate this TB bag for me?  It’s from a thrift store, where I’ve gotten several high end bags in the past. It’s pebbled leather. The three zippers all have the TB emblem pulls. The interior fabric is brown and cream TB symbols repeated.  Thank you!





Nancy renee said:


> Can you authenticate this TB bag for me?  It’s from a thrift store, where I’ve gotten several high end bags in the past. It’s pebbled leather. The three zippers all have the TB emblem pulls. The interior fabric is brown and cream TB symbols repeated.  Thank you!


Hi. I think that you replied below that this is fake. Thank you for your input. I also saw your not about people not following up. I can see how that would be frustrating. mom having trouble with this forums. I find it very difficult to figure out how to post or follow up.  Anyway, thank you. And I’m not the counterfeiter!


----------



## Nancy renee

Nancy renee said:


> Hi. I think that you replied below that this is fake. Thank you for your input. I also saw your not about people not following up. I can see how that would be frustrating. mom having trouble with this forums. I find it very difficult to figure out how to post or follow up.  Anyway, thank you. And I’m not the counterfeiter!


Lol. My last comment was awful, I should have reread before I posted. So many typos.


----------



## KSlovers12

bluekitty689 said:


> more photos . tia




I bought this bag but different colour. I am also confused, is it authentic or not cause when i searched in google fleming satchel has a zipper on the front. 

I asked the seller, she said it is autenthic. But i dont know, i'm still doubtful.


----------



## Daramcca

Hi experts! I would love feedback and have someone knowledgeable to authenticate on this Fleming purse? The button placement and stitching have me questioning if this is a fake or not. Any expertise would be great.


----------



## Jojokuek

hihi, any experts here to help authenticate this tory burch fleming small. bought from a friend of mine. came with gift receipt and bag came with a leather smell..

@harlem_cutie would appreciate your help with this bag . if needed more pic do let me know, thank you so so much! and


----------



## Jojokuek

hi, sorry to ride on so tory burch does uses YKK zip for their bag as well?


----------



## Taniaphe

Taniaphe said:


> Hi, I know I'm new but I'm wondering if this bag is authentic or fake..
> 
> Can someone authenticate this for me. Thanks so much!
> Bought this bag from instagram


----------



## Thriftyshopper232323

Hi, can someone please tell me if this Tory Burch Bombe tote is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Vincess8

Hi i'm new here  does anyone have authentic TB fleming black matte small, Can i ask a photo of the T logo upside? Because i'm afraid that i got fake, the logo seems off. Thank you in advance


----------



## Hello candy

Please help


----------



## Chitranovia

Guys could you help me to authenticate this soft fleming TB? Is it fake or no . Thanks before @harlem_cutie


----------



## Jojokuek

Jojokuek said:


> hihi, any experts here to help authenticate this tory burch fleming small. bought from a friend of mine. came with gift receipt and bag came with a leather smell..
> 
> @harlem_cutie would appreciate your help with this bag . if needed more pic do let me know, thank you so so much! and


hi lady, I've proven the TB Fleming ive posted is fake as the so called leather peel off after 1 once which I dont think real leather would. and after purchased a exact one from Reebonz do the comparison, the fake one really off...


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jojokuek said:


> hihi, any experts here to help authenticate this tory burch fleming small. bought from a friend of mine. came with gift receipt and bag came with a leather smell..
> 
> @harlem_cutie would appreciate your help with this bag . if needed more pic do let me know, thank you so so much! and



fake



Thriftyshopper232323 said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me if this Tory Burch Bombe tote is authentic? Thank you!



authentic



Hello candy said:


> Please help



looks fake to me but can you post more detailed pics?



Chitranovia said:


> Guys could you help me to authenticate this soft fleming TB? Is it fake or no . Thanks before @harlem_cutie


 the puffiness is all wrong. THis is fake. Sorry.


----------



## Jojokuek

@harlem_cutie thank you so much!! the seller actually refunded the money back to me without me asking nor did I tell her that her bag was fake. And I actually gotta one same bag from Reebonz which I truly believe and hope is authentic as Reebonz only sell authentic luxury products. below are the pic is bag that I've purchased from Reebonz.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jojokuek said:


> @harlem_cutie thank you so much!! the seller actually refunded the money back to me without me asking nor did I tell her that her bag was fake. And I actually gotta one same bag from Reebonz which I truly believe and hope is authentic as Reebonz only sell authentic luxury products. below are the pic is bag that I've purchased from Reebonz.




I'm happy for you! If you want this bag authenticated can you post pics of the inside and any tags? Thanks!


----------



## Jojokuek

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm happy for you! If you want this bag authenticated can you post pics of the inside and any tags? Thanks!


hi @harlem_cutie I try ya as it's a little difficult to take the tag inside.


----------



## Jojokuek

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm happy for you! If you want this bag authenticated can you post pics of the inside and any tags? Thanks!


Hi @harlem_cutie , I've manage to took a photo of the tag inside the bag. hope its helps.


----------



## Auraaa

Hi, Can anyone tell me if this bag tory burch lee radziwill double bag medium tiramisu is authentic or not? Thank you


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jojokuek said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie , I've manage to took a photo of the tag inside the bag. hope its helps.


Thank you! I know that was hard. Can you link to the seller or sale on Reebonz? This tag doesn't match the dust bag and the placement of the TB logo seems off center. I'm doubting the bag's authenticity. 

Reebonz hosts third party sellers and I know some fakes have been sold.


----------



## Jojokuek

Hi @harlem_cutie thank you so so much!

https://www.reebonz.com/sg/tory-bur...eming-small-convertible-shoulder-bag-14806818


----------



## harlem_cutie

Jojokuek said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie thank you so so much!
> 
> https://www.reebonz.com/sg/tory-bur...eming-small-convertible-shoulder-bag-14806818



looks authentic to me. I didn't realize it was the small size and that's why I was questioning the logo placement. Enjoy your bag and happy Lunar New Year if you are celebrating!


----------



## Maurina

Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag. I got this as a gift from my friend but I can’t found the serial number at made in tag or anywhere.
item : tory burch frances small satchel
style no : 11159943

thankyou


----------



## Jojokuek

harlem_cutie said:


> looks authentic to me. I didn't realize it was the small size and that's why I was questioning the logo placement. Enjoy your bag and happy Lunar New Year if you are celebrating!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Maurina

Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag. 
item : tory burch frances small satchel
style no : 11159943
Seller : lovedbysuci (carousell)
Link : 
Tory Burch Frances Small Satchel for Rp 1,800,000 https://id.carousell.com/p/269161329
Comment : there’s no serial number at the made in tag.

thankyou in advance


----------



## harlem_cutie

Maurina said:


> Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag.
> item : tory burch frances small satchel
> style no : 11159943
> Seller : lovedbysuci (carousell)
> Link :
> Tory Burch Frances Small Satchel for Rp 1,800,000 https://id.carousell.com/p/269161329
> Comment : there’s no serial number at the made in tag.
> 
> thankyou in advance



I'm actually not sure. The Frances line is where we first started to see really good fakers since TB switched to plain hardware.


----------



## Auraaa

Auraaa said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me if this bag tory burch lee radziwill double bag medium tiramisu is authentic or not? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4646826
> View attachment 4646829
> View attachment 4646831
> View attachment 4646833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646827
> View attachment 4646832
> View attachment 4646834
> View attachment 4646832
> View attachment 4646824
> View attachment 4646825
> 
> View attachment 4646824
> View attachment 4646835




Halo authenticator, Can you help me to authenticate my bag, please,
really need your help, thank you so much


----------



## Alexxandraa

Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch flemming matte convertible shoulder bag, small size. 
For the tag price. I don't have it anymore. Please help to find out. Is it authentic or fake 
Thank you


----------



## Ririn366

Halo..Please  help to authenticate this fleming bag.
Is it authentic or fake.
Really need your help
Thank you.


----------



## Alexxandraa

Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch flemming matte convertible shoulder bag, small size.
For the tag price. I don't have it anymore. Please help to find out. Is it authentic or fake
Thank you


----------



## Alexxandraa

Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch flemming matte convertible shoulder bag, small size.
For the tag price. I don't have it anymore. Please help to find out. Is it authentic or fake
Thank you


sweetsugar said:


> *Please post any Tory Burch authenticity questions here!*
> 
> *Note: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-GOLD-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-SIZE-6B_W0QQitemZ290188171989QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-BLACK-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-size-6_W0QQitemZ270193745713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-QUINN-GOLD-QUILTED-LEATHER-BALLET-FLATS-6_W0QQitemZ120193231793QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## widwid

Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag. 
item : tory burch kira chevron shoulder bag


----------



## msdewi

Hi guys, my name is Dewi
I bought Tory Burch Fleming in black from an instagram seller. Do you mind helping me authenticate the bag. I do need your help guys. Thank you ❤️


----------



## msdewi

Dear @harlem_cutie would you please help me to authenticate this for me. Thank you 



msdewi said:


> Hi guys, my name is Dewi
> I bought Tory Burch Fleming in black from an instagram seller. Do you mind helping me authenticate the bag. I do need your help guys. Thank you ❤️
> View attachment 4661194
> View attachment 4661193
> View attachment 4661195
> View attachment 4661191
> View attachment 4661190
> View attachment 4661189
> View attachment 4661188
> View attachment 4661187
> View attachment 4661186


----------



## harlem_cutie

Alexxandraa said:


> Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch flemming matte convertible shoulder bag, small size.
> For the tag price. I don't have it anymore. Please help to find out. Is it authentic or fake
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653149



fake



Ririn366 said:


> Halo..Please  help to authenticate this fleming bag.
> Is it authentic or fake.
> Really need your help
> Thank you.



fake



Alexxandraa said:


> Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch flemming matte convertible shoulder bag, small size.
> For the tag price. I don't have it anymore. Please help to find out. Is it authentic or fake
> Thank you



fake



widwid said:


> Halo authenticator, Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag.
> item : tory burch kira chevron shoulder bag



what does the inside look like? where did you purchase?



msdewi said:


> Hi guys, my name is Dewi
> I bought Tory Burch Fleming in black from an instagram seller. Do you mind helping me authenticate the bag. I do need your help guys. Thank you ❤️
> View attachment 4661194
> View attachment 4661193
> View attachment 4661195
> View attachment 4661191
> View attachment 4661190
> View attachment 4661189
> View attachment 4661188
> View attachment 4661187
> View attachment 4661186



Who is the seller? looks fake to me. Sorry.


----------



## Auraaa

Auraaa said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me if this bag tory burch lee radziwill double bag medium tiramisu is authentic or not? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4646826
> View attachment 4646829
> View attachment 4646831
> View attachment 4646833
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646827
> View attachment 4646832
> View attachment 4646834
> View attachment 4646832
> View attachment 4646824
> View attachment 4646825
> 
> View attachment 4646824
> View attachment 4646835



Dear @harlem_cutie would you please help me too, to authenticate this bag, thank you so much


----------



## msdewi

Auraaa said:


> Dear @harlem_cutie would you please help me too, to authenticate this bag, thank you so much





harlem_cutie said:


> fake
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> 
> what does the inside look like? where did you purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the seller? looks fake to me. Sorry.



an insta seller called @/bagladies_
they insisted that only sold an authentic bag. What is the main part or some features that show it fake? If i can explain, maybe they will accept it and i can get my money back.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Auraaa said:


> Dear @harlem_cutie would you please help me too, to authenticate this bag, thank you so much



where did you purchase? I haven't seen this bag in person yet.



msdewi said:


> an insta seller called @/bagladies_
> they insisted that only sold an authentic bag. What is the main part or some features that show it fake? If i can explain, maybe they will accept it and i can get my money back.



the size of the emblem is incorrect and the placement of the button. The Fleming has had style modifications twice in the last year. This doesn't match old or new stock. Every seller on IG insists they are selling authentic Flemings. I have yet to see a seller who does. This bag looks like the standard fake TaoBao special.


----------



## Samuelsa80

Can someone help me authentic this triple compartment Tory Burch bag pls? I bought it off eBay when the seller told me it’s authentic! Upon arrival, the zip wouldn’t even work, poor quality and I knew it was a fake. I removed the foam from the straps from the handles so now she won’t accept my return and EBay is stepping in. Appreciate any help pls .
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F114102103461


----------



## samauth

Hi @harlem_cutie !! I'm new to this because I purchased my first tory burch tote through poshmark. I was really excited but now that i've cooled down, I think it's fake. Can you please authenticate for me? I'd really appreciate it since I have to either approve the purchase or can report it being fake! I still haven't received it, but will post pics from the seller. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## corina1213221

Can someone please help me authenticate this tote bag i found at a thrift shop? I think the model is Tory Burch York Buckle Tote. Thank you very very very much!


----------



## Victoria116

Hi @harlem_cutie i Recently bought this small Emerson tote and was wondering if it’s authentic. I’ve seen mixed reviews about the hardware being branded with TB. I’ve seen a few other Emerson’s that don’t have it either. I have attached some photos of the bag. It has also had a clearl slim rectangle tag with  a serial number with TBO The Philippines located inside.  Thanks again!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Samuelsa80 said:


> Can someone help me authentic this triple compartment Tory Burch bag pls? I bought it off eBay when the seller told me it’s authentic! Upon arrival, the zip wouldn’t even work, poor quality and I knew it was a fake. I removed the foam from the straps from the handles so now she won’t accept my return and EBay is stepping in. Appreciate any help pls .
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F114102103461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668974
> View attachment 4668975



were you able to return? Not sure if this is fake but this is terrible quality. The tarnished emblem makes me think it's fake though. I've never seen a tarnished emblem on any TB item.



samauth said:


> View attachment 4670027
> View attachment 4670027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @harlem_cutie !! I'm new to this because I purchased my first tory burch tote through poshmark. I was really excited but now that i've cooled down, I think it's fake. Can you please authenticate for me? I'd really appreciate it since I have to either approve the purchase or can report it being fake! I still haven't received it, but will post pics from the seller. Hopefully that helps.



need more pics. Not enough detail to authenticate.



corina1213221 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this tote bag i found at a thrift shop? I think the model is Tory Burch York Buckle Tote. Thank you very very very much!



authentic



Victoria116 said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie i Recently bought this small Emerson tote and was wondering if it’s authentic. I’ve seen mixed reviews about the hardware being branded with TB. I’ve seen a few other Emerson’s that don’t have it either. I have attached some photos of the bag. It has also had a clearl slim rectangle tag with  a serial number with TBO The Philippines located inside.  Thanks again!



Emerson is an outlet style and should not have branded hardware. This looks authentic to me.


----------



## MmmCat

Hello @harlem_cutie can you please help me authenticate these two TB bags? I believe one is the Bombe shoulder bag and the other is a Tilda nylon satchel. Thank you!


----------



## AtxIron

Dear Awesome Authenticators.

I am about 90% certain this bag is a poor made imitation/ replica / fake (I'm not sure of the appropriate terminology used here.)

I came across this while thrifting and so much seems wrong, however the leather is rather supple and before I redonate it to someone who doesn't care about it's authenticity I figured it was worth asking about because I know some of the older bags did not have the traditional lining. It is made in China, none of the hardware is labeled and the stitching is adequate at best. Also, the handle style seems unconventional. As I stated my gut is definitely telling me it was a bad pickup but I came across a few nicer bags at the same time and hadn't examined this prior to purchase as I should've.

Also, I have a moral question to put out there. Out of curiosity when I run across a fake, is it better to donate it or destroy it? I could see another person buying it and selling it locally as an authentic, OR someone just enjoying it for themselves as many cannot afford the finer things in life, but in no way do I wish to contribute to the imitation market.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie

MmmCat said:


> View attachment 4672977
> View attachment 4672978
> View attachment 4672979
> View attachment 4672980
> View attachment 4672981
> View attachment 4672982
> View attachment 4672983
> View attachment 4672984
> View attachment 4672985
> View attachment 4672986
> View attachment 4672987
> View attachment 4672988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello @harlem_cutie can you please help me authenticate these two TB bags? I believe one is the Bombe shoulder bag and the other is a Tilda nylon satchel. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672977
> View attachment 4672978
> View attachment 4672977



Need to see closeup of the hardware (circle rings) of the brown bag. Black bag looks fake. 



AtxIron said:


> Dear Awesome Authenticators.
> 
> I am about 90% certain this bag is a poor made imitation/ replica / fake (I'm not sure of the appropriate terminology used here.)
> 
> I came across this while thrifting and so much seems wrong, however the leather is rather supple and before I redonate it to someone who doesn't care about it's authenticity I figured it was worth asking about because I know some of the older bags did not have the traditional lining. It is made in China, none of the hardware is labeled and the stitching is adequate at best. Also, the handle style seems unconventional. As I stated my gut is definitely telling me it was a bad pickup but I came across a few nicer bags at the same time and hadn't examined this prior to purchase as I should've.
> 
> Also, I have a moral question to put out there. Out of curiosity when I run across a fake, is it better to donate it or destroy it? I could see another person buying it and selling it locally as an authentic, OR someone just enjoying it for themselves as many cannot afford the finer things in life, but in no way do I wish to contribute to the imitation market.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is fake. Sorry. I don't think we should be adding anything else to our landfills so as long as someone isn't selling or otherwise profiting off fakes then I see no issues in using the items.


----------



## Auraaa

Dear @harlem_cutie, would you please help me to authenticate my bag, TB Lee Radziwill Double Bag Tiramisu, thanks before


----------



## harlem_cutie

Auraaa said:


> Dear @harlem_cutie, would you please help me to authenticate my bag, TB Lee Radziwill Double Bag Tiramisu, thanks before
> 
> View attachment 4673916
> View attachment 4673917
> View attachment 4673910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673914
> View attachment 4673915
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673905



not familiar with this style. sorry. I would return because the trim looks awful for on o TB's higher end bags.


----------



## Dsiauw

Hi pls help me authenticate this fleming bag. This bag just dont feel right. Thanks


----------



## KimmieTheNurse

Can anyone authenticate this FreNch Grey York Tory Burch tote?  No markings on the zippers or handle hardware/buckles, tag says Made in the Phillipines


----------



## Callaway7259

_Please help authenticate this purse.  I found it this weekend while out thrifting at the Bins.  It caught my eye because the leather was really nice and then I saw the logo and decided if it wasn't real I didn't care because it's so pretty. It does feel like real leather and when researching online to try and authenticate it, it appears to be genuine.  I have more photos if that would help. Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide._


----------



## rp2007

Buying my first ever Tory Burch bag- please help me authenticate it. I have been looking at the tote on ebay for so long. I really want it but have no Tory Burch experience. Thank you!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3234898439...994.N101.S2.typeCOUNTER_OFFER_RECEIVED.R3.TR8
The seller is monster-deals04


----------



## harlem_cutie

Dsiauw said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this fleming bag. This bag just dont feel right. Thanks



fake



KimmieTheNurse said:


> View attachment 4679080
> View attachment 4679081
> View attachment 4679082
> View attachment 4679075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this FreNch Grey York Tory Burch tote?  No markings on the zippers or handle hardware/buckles, tag says Made in the Phillipines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679075



fake


Callaway7259 said:


> _Please help authenticate this purse.  I found it this weekend while out thrifting at the Bins.  It caught my eye because the leather was really nice and then I saw the logo and decided if it wasn't real I didn't care because it's so pretty. It does feel like real leather and when researching online to try and authenticate it, it appears to be genuine.  I have more photos if that would help. Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide._



looks real to me. Post pics of the front and back of mirror to confirm.



rp2007 said:


> Buying my first ever Tory Burch bag- please help me authenticate it. I have been looking at the tote on ebay for so long. I really want it but have no Tory Burch experience. Thank you!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/323489843994?_trksid=p2065413.m570.l6345&boolp=1&_trkparms=gh1g=I323489843994.N101.S2.typeCOUNTER_OFFER_RECEIVED.R3.TR8
> The seller is monster-deals04



authentic. I would ask for clearer pics in better light before purchasing. These pics won't reveal scratches or scuffs.


----------



## rp2007

Thank you so much Harlem cutie for helping me with my first Tory Burch purchase


harlem_cutie said:


> fake
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> 
> 
> looks real to me. Post pics of the front and back of mirror to confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic. I would ask for clearer pics in better light before purchasing. These pics won't reveal scratches or scuffs.


----------



## Callaway7259

[QUOTE="harlem_cutie, post: 33655579


looks real to me. Post pics of the front and back of mirror to confirm.


Hi Harlem_Cutie.  Below are photos of the front and back of the mirror.  It still has the protective cover on it.  Thanks for your help with this!


----------



## Adilakiki

Hi,
Can someone authenticate this soft fleming bag for me. The color is Claret.  Thank you so much!


----------



## bolsathemosta

Callaway7259 said:


> _Please help authenticate this purse.  I found it this weekend while out thrifting at the Bins.  It caught my eye because the leather was really nice and then I saw the logo and decided if it wasn't real I didn't care because it's so pretty. It does feel like real leather and when researching online to try and authenticate it, it appears to be genuine.  I have more photos if that would help. Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide._


I'm not qualified to authenticate but I do have the exact same purse ( Amanda satchel) with a COA and it looks just like mine Yours looks to be in a bit better condition though.


----------



## bolsathemosta

This isn't a request for authentication because the pics on the auction site do not show enough of the bag to do that. I am really curious about it though as it is not like any Tory B
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 urch I've seen and it is quite lovely


----------



## Callaway7259

bolsathemosta said:


> I'm not qualified to authenticate but I do have the exact same purse ( Amanda satchel) with a COA and it looks just like mine Yours looks to be in a bit better condition though.


Thank you so much!  Having the name of it will be helpful.  I had found some others that were similar, but mine has more zippered compartments. It's such a beautiful purse!


----------



## cirila2012

Tory Burch Matte Fleming Convertible Shoulder bag. Is this authentic?


----------



## diakandia

Dear Authenticators, can someone please authenticate this tory burch? This Kira Chevron Shoulder bag was bought online due to current situation is hard to visit the store or go outside the house. 
But i am very unsure it is authentic because the leather seems so cheap and very different with what it should feels.
I am given one day only to ask for a refund. Appreciate your help, thank you very much in advance.


----------



## nidafp

Hello ladies
Hoping you can help me identify if this bag is authentic 
Pictures are from the seller


----------



## Tamalaejones

Can someone please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Emerson adjustable shoulder bag I just purchased? I purchased it used on Poshmark and the seller told me she purchased it at the TB outlet.


----------



## karenlovestoshop

Hi I would really appreciate your help authenticating this Tory Burch Lee Radziwill bag. I usually don’t buy secondhand for TB but found one I really liked on eBay. Information below (please let me know if you need additional photos).

eBay Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Tory-...128007?hash=item2ae48dd9c7:g:dfwAAOSwPPleeM2O
Seller: califjean8948


----------



## Nessxxs

Hi,

Can someone authentic this Tory Burch Kira Chevron bag? I bought it off the Mercari website and the seller insist that it’s authentic. However, I did notice a strong smell on the leather and the tag threw me off. I compared it to a real Tory Burch tag that I had, you can tell the difference in the gold tones. Also in the tag where the description color code, it’s spaced out with the letter “I” rather than a 1”? You can also see the difference in the hardware attached to the zipper. I believe it’s fake, but just want some thoughts on this!


----------



## Blueashfxz

Authenticate This TORY BURCH

Hi , can someone please help me to authentic this ?
#5863 
#5864
 TQ


----------



## amillie412

hi i stumbled across this forum looking at new bags. i have had this tory burch amanda hobo for a while and wanted to authenticate it. there are so many different styles i cant tell. three of the top corner have come unstitched but one is still intact. let me know if you think this is real and i greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Melisa Thomas

Hi @harlem_cutie, Please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch fleming bag.
Is it authentic or fake? 
Really need your help
Thank you.


----------



## ivpriskilla

Hello id like to know whether is this fleming an authentic one or not? please help


----------



## Eyes.Fixated23

nidafp said:


> Hello ladies
> Hoping you can help me identify if this bag is authentic
> Pictures are from the seller


I’m curious about this too, as I’m pretty sure I was sold a fake and it has that weird glue on it too.  My tag doesn’t even show a serial number on it either.


----------



## Eyes.Fixated23

Hello.  I’m so glad I found this blog but disheartened to see just how many fakes there are out there and it’s obviously a huge problem :-/.  I think I’m one of the buyers who got duped.  Bought this “NWT Tory Burch tote” and when I received it I saw weird yellow glue residue and opened a case with PM and they gave me $10 credit.  Ugh, I should’ve known.  Anyway, I was hoping my suspicions could be confirmed that this French gray York tote is fake please? No name on zippers or hardware, made in Philippines tag with teeny numbers on bottom etc.  It would be much appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Sunsetsky765

harlem_cutie said:


> it's authentic. Enjoy your bag



Hello @harlem_cutie, I am from Indonesia, I have read this thread and see that you have helped many people to make sure the authenticity of their bag. I bought a new bag from: Aboutmybags (in Insta) and I want to make sure whether this bag is authentic or not. Here are some pics of the bag. It is a tory burch fleming convertible shoulder bag in light taupe/ bedrock. Could you please help me? Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## libertvalentine

hello @harlem_cutie can you help me to authenticate this flaming bag? i get this one from instagram. thank u before!


----------



## lettuceshop

Good evening, my daughter picked up these Millers from another resale site and tbh I’m a little concerned about the heel and the serial number is very different from the current Millers. Thank you!


----------



## Melucifer

Hi,

I’m hoping someone may be able to help me authenticate a Tory Burch Kira Mini Bucket Bag I just purchased on Poshmark which I have since learned is notorious for fakes. The price was not overly low and all the packaging looked pretty legit.  I have a couple of other TB bags I purchased from an authorized boutique and nothing stands out to me when I compare this one, but I’m just not sure.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Melucifer

I also have this pic of the attached tag that I forgot to include. Sorry!


----------



## Imeng20

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this? Thanks a lot❤️
Cos someone said that if TB is made in China, means its fake. But everything I've researched said it's authentic if its made in China


----------



## DooneyMom

Hi All! I am falling in Love with TB! But want to be wise when making purchases.
Can someone authenticate this bag for me? The woman selling it purchased it at an Estate sale.
Thank you!!

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m76428458924/


----------



## LynQuerra

dear authenticators,
i really appreciate your help authenticating this Tory Burch. this is preloved item, pictures are from seller.
pleaseeeee helm me. thank you


----------



## natadecoco7

hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? it's a Tory Burch Fleming satchel which i got around last year from https://alamodebags.com/
They claim to be 100% authentic bought from outlets in the US. 
P.S this is around a year old so it’s showing some signs of wear and tear


----------



## natadecoco7

natadecoco7 said:


> hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? it's a Tory Burch Fleming satchel which i got around last year from https://alamodebags.com/
> They claim to be 100% authentic bought from outlets in the US.
> P.S this is around a year old so it’s showing some signs of wear and tear



@harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

I'm going to authenticate this weekend because I finally have some type of normalcy back in my life after a horrible three months. I will be working backwards. PLEASE make sure you guys have the right pics. Without proper pics an authentication cannot be done.


----------



## Glosom16

Dear authenticator @harlem_cutie
May I ask your opinion abt my TB Chelsea Crossbody Grain Black's authenticity? I just curious bcz this is made in vietnam. And this is my first time buying TB. After seeing some picts abt my bag, please tell me is it fake or authentic. The bag has just arrived at my home. The seller guaranteed 100% money back if it is proved fake. So please tell me the detail so that I can argue to the seller if it is fake. Thanks a lot


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Good evening, my daughter picked up these Millers from another resale site and tbh I’m a little concerned about the heel and the serial number is very different from the current Millers. Thank you!



These look real to me. They look like the first run of Tejus Lizard which were supposed to be LE. 



Melucifer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m hoping someone may be able to help me authenticate a Tory Burch Kira Mini Bucket Bag I just purchased on Poshmark which I have since learned is notorious for fakes. The price was not overly low and all the packaging looked pretty legit.  I have a couple of other TB bags I purchased from an authorized boutique and nothing stands out to me when I compare this one, but I’m just not sure.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Link the seller. This looks good but Kiras are easy to fake because of the minimal design. Is the leathery buttery soft?



Imeng20 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this? Thanks a lot❤️
> Cos someone said that if TB is made in China, means its fake. But everything I've researched said it's authentic if its made in China



Most TB is made in China. This looks fake though. 



DooneyMom said:


> Hi All! I am falling in Love with TB! But want to be wise when making purchases.
> Can someone authenticate this bag for me? The woman selling it purchased it at an Estate sale.
> Thank you!!
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m76428458924/


Fake, sorry. 



LynQuerra said:


> dear authenticators,
> i really appreciate your help authenticating this Tory Burch. this is preloved item, pictures are from seller.
> pleaseeeee helm me. thank you



I think this is a Parker Tote. Looks good to me.



natadecoco7 said:


> hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? it's a Tory Burch Fleming satchel which i got around last year from https://alamodebags.com/
> They claim to be 100% authentic bought from outlets in the US.
> P.S this is around a year old so it’s showing some signs of wear and tear



Sorry but this is fake. 



Glosom16 said:


> Dear authenticator @harlem_cutie
> May I ask your opinion abt my TB Chelsea Crossbody Grain Black's authenticity? I just curious bcz this is made in vietnam. And this is my first time buying TB. After seeing some picts abt my bag, please tell me is it fake or authentic. The bag has just arrived at my home. The seller guaranteed 100% money back if it is proved fake. So please tell me the detail so that I can argue to the seller if it is fake. Thanks a lot



Which seller? Chelseas are easily faked so it will really come down to seller.


----------



## harlem_cutie

If anyone wants me to look at anything from before May then please repost. I will be checking the thread this week. You must link to the seller or sale.


----------



## Glosom16

harlem_cutie said:


> These look real to me. They look like the first run of Tejus Lizard which were supposed to be LE.
> 
> 
> 
> Link the seller. This looks good but Kiras are easy to fake because of the minimal design. Is the leathery buttery soft?
> 
> 
> 
> Most TB is made in China. This looks fake though.
> 
> 
> Fake, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a Parker Tote. Looks good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but this is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Which seller? Chelseas are easily faked so it will really come down to seller.


I bought it online in the trusted seller. The instagram page is @shopauthenticbags.id


----------



## Melisa Thomas

Melisa Thomas said:


> Hi @harlem_cutie, Please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch fleming bag.
> Is it authentic or fake?
> Really need your help
> Thank you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I'm so sorry but this is fake.

@Melisa Thomas


----------



## harlem_cutie

Glosom16 said:


> I bought it online in the trusted seller. The instagram page is @shopauthenticbags.id



just looked at the seller's tokopedia and all of their TB shoes are fake. Based on that we have to assume your Chelsea bag is fake. sorry


----------



## Glosom16

harlem_cutie said:


> just looked at the seller's tokopedia and all of their TB shoes are fake. Based on that we have to assume your Chelsea bag is fake. sorry


Did u visit her tokopedia's account at girls_shop 23? What do u think to argue to this shop to give back my money bcz she guarantee 100% money back if it's not authentic? Thanks


----------



## natadecoco7

natadecoco7 said:


> hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? it's a Tory Burch Fleming satchel which i got around last year from https://alamodebags.com/
> They claim to be 100% authentic bought from outlets in the US.
> P.S this is around a year old so it’s showing some signs of wear and tear


@harlem_cutie may i know some points as to what details make it fake? so i can also justify it to the seller. and is it true that all authentic TB bags have their tags hanging at the back portion of the bag? or do you have some common tips on how to spot a fake TB? cus i noticed that there's alot of super fakes going around and the sellers are claiming them to be 100% authentic. i need some help on obvious details to look out for. thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

natadecoco7 said:


> @harlem_cutie may i know some points as to what details make it fake? so i can also justify it to the seller. and is it true that all authentic TB bags have their tags hanging at the back portion of the bag? or do you have some common tips on how to spot a fake TB? cus i noticed that there's alot of super fakes going around and the sellers are claiming them to be 100% authentic. i need some help on obvious details to look out for. thank you!



emblem placement is incorrect, side trim is sloppy, interior is incorrect for this style and color. All of the superfakes are coming from TaoBao and they are really good quality which is what makes authentication hard. For Flemings it's matching up the details of the bag to the season it's supposed to be manufactured in. This is why the tag dates are so important.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Glosom16 said:


> Did u visit her tokopedia's account at girls_shop 23? What do u think to argue to this shop to give back my money bcz she guarantee 100% money back if it's not authentic? Thanks



this is what was public when I clicked on her IG link. I'm 100% comfortable authenticating all TB shoes and those listed are fake. Ferragamo shoes are fake too. I don't know what you can tell her or show her to get your money back but I would fight for a refund anyway. You can try to do a reverse Google image search and see all the websites the item appears on. 

the hardware on this is all wrong - https://m.tokopedia.com/girlsshop23/tas-tory-burch-thea-slouchy-chain-tote


----------



## natadecoco7

harlem_cutie said:


> emblem placement is incorrect, side trim is sloppy, interior is incorrect for this style and color. All of the superfakes are coming from TaoBao and they are really good quality which is what makes authentication hard. For Flemings it's matching up the details of the bag to the season it's supposed to be manufactured in. This is why the tag dates are so important.


Thank you so much!


----------



## natadecoco7

@harlem_cutie can you tell by the IG of @ilocosauthenticshouse if the bags, especially the TBs they’re selling are all authentic?


----------



## Glosom16

harlem_cutie said:


> this is what was public when I clicked on her IG link. I'm 100% comfortable authenticating all TB shoes and those listed are fake. Ferragamo shoes are fake too. I don't know what you can tell her or show her to get your money back but I would fight for a refund anyway. You can try to do a reverse Google image search and see all the websites the item appears on.
> 
> the hardware on this is all wrong - https://m.tokopedia.com/girlsshop23/tas-tory-burch-thea-slouchy-chain-tote


Is there any detail that I can add? Thank you.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Glosom16 said:


> Is there any detail that I can add? Thank you.



no details stand out because the design is so simple. You can ask the seller for a gift receipt or any other proof of purchase.


----------



## Glosom16

harlem_cutie said:


> no details stand out because the design is so simple. You can ask the seller for a gift receipt or any other proof of purchase.


Dear @harlem_cutie 
The seller give me the receipt from US. She also gave me the screenshoot of her checking abt the code of my bag in google. They are attached. Then, for the proof in TB store in Jakarta, she asked me to meet at the mall. Don't know what to do


----------



## harlem_cutie

Glosom16 said:


> Dear @harlem_cutie
> The seller give me the receipt from US. She also gave me the screenshoot of her checking abt the code of my bag in google. They are attached. Then, for the proof in TB store in Jakarta, she asked me to meet at the mall. Don't know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745235
> View attachment 4745236
> View attachment 4745237
> View attachment 4745238



None of these are proof of purchase, this looks like a packing list from their supplier. Proof of purchase is a regular or gift receipt. It's up to you what you want to do but I assume of a seller is selling any type of counterfeit goods then all of their items become questionable.


----------



## Glosom16

harlem_cutie said:


> None of these are proof of purchase, this looks like a packing list from their supplier. Proof of purchase is a regular or gift receipt. It's up to you what you want to do but I assume of a seller is selling any type of counterfeit goods then all of their items become questionable.


She said she want to meet me at the mall to go to Torry Burch counter at Jakarta to check the barcode through the officer of the store. Is it helpful? Bcz i think, my bag is the replica of the authentic bag with the same code. The real one maybe was bought by someone else. And i got the bag that already bought by the other so the immitation code was made for my bag. Is it possible? Thanks a lot @harlem_cutie


----------



## natadecoco7

@harlem_cutie does Tory Burch outlets provide dust bags?


----------



## Glosom16

harlem_cutie said:


> None of these are proof of purchase, this looks like a packing list from their supplier. Proof of purchase is a regular or gift receipt. It's up to you what you want to do but I assume of a seller is selling any type of counterfeit goods then all of their items become questionable.


Dear @harlem_cutie 

She insisted that the receipt from the multi brands store looks like this. And tokopedia also considered it as the proof of transaction. But i still have chance to resist. I already repeat replying that it's not receipt. But she just insisted. Do u have any suggestion @harlem_cutie ? Thx


----------



## harlem_cutie

natadecoco7 said:


> @harlem_cutie does Tory Burch outlets provide dust bags?


yes, dust bags for most bags. None for small accessories.



Glosom16 said:


> Dear @harlem_cutie
> 
> She insisted that the receipt from the multi brands store looks like this. And tokopedia also considered it as the proof of transaction. But i still have chance to resist. I already repeat replying that it's not receipt. But she just insisted. Do u have any suggestion @harlem_cutie ? Thx



This is not a receipt for Tory Burch. What store would it be from? If she bought it at TB Jakarta then they can generate a gift receipt. If you want to go to TB Jakarta then that is up to you. As far as I know Tory Burch does not authenticate items so scanning a generic barcode is no indication of authenticity. It's a good possibility the bag is authentic because there's no way to authenticate a Chelsea from pictures unless there are glaring errors. You are relying on the seller being trustworthy. As I said before I personally couldn't buy items from someone that also sells fakes.

For your earlier comment, Tory Burch does not have serial numbers for items. All codes are product codes so they are easily copied which is why I don't pay attention to tags unless they have errors.


----------



## Nona13

Hell..
Are this TB is fake or original?
Thanks  
Please help me @harlem_cutie


----------



## Mutiara18

Hai , can you help me to authenticate this bag ? This bag Tory burch perry nylon crossbody , the completeness of this bag is only a price tag . Please help me thankyou


----------



## Mutiara18

Mutiara18 said:


> Hai , can you help me to authenticate this bag ? This bag Tory burch perry nylon crossbody , the completeness of this bag is only a price tag . Please help me thankyou


@harlem_cutie


----------



## natadecoco7

@harlem_cutie 
Hi, can you tell by this photo if this TB McGraw hobo is authentic?


----------



## Valenciaisvalencia

Dear @harlem_cutie would you please help me to authenticate this bag, Tory Burch soft Fleming size small


----------



## Valenciaisvalencia

Hai , @harlem_cutie can you help me please to authenticate this bag ?
thank you..


----------



## mybellygood

Hi @harlem_cutie please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Tote bag. I really like it, I got it from @amoristbag on Instagram. I'm dying to know whether this is as they claimed for its authenticity or not.

Item Name: Ella Tote
Item Number: 55228
Seller ID: @amoristbag
Link: https://www.instagram.com/amoristbag/

Here I attach some pics of my bag. Thank you, I owe you so much for the answer.


----------



## SugarCloud

Would love to hear your thoughts on two Tory Burch Kira Chevron Quilted Convertibles selling on ebay (Australia)

Link 1: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-To...noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c101224.m-1

Link 2: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNWT-To...noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c101224.m-1


----------



## febrina19

hi @harlem_cutie hope you are well.

Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Double Wrap Bracelet. I've just bought the preloved one from e-commerce. Attached are the photos. In the dust bag stated it's made in China. I saw some other products there's "Made in USA" statement in the bracelet while there's nothing in mine. I understand that currently some of TB products were made in China. Appreciate your feedback please


----------



## Mekai

Hi @harlem_cutie, can you please help me to authenticate my mini cyber monday bag. I bought it online roughly $120 from the Philippines and they are telling me that all the bags that they sell are original.

Item name: Tory Burch Mini cyber monday
Seller Id: A La Mode Designer Bags
Link: https://linkin.bio/alamodebags
website: https://alamodebags.com

attached are some pics of my bag. Very much appreciated if you could help me on this.

or anybody can help me check this bag?

thanks in million
Mekai


----------



## Graceaceface

Can someone authenticate this tory burch from ebay for me please, thanks! 





__





						NWT Tory Burch Black KIRA Mixed Materials Crossbody Shoulder Bag for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for NWT Tory Burch Black KIRA Mixed Materials Crossbody Shoulder Bag. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## karenlovestoshop

Hi I would really really appreciate it if you could please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Lee Radziwill bag. I usually don’t buy secondhand for TB but found one I really liked on eBay. Information below (please let me know if you need additional photos).

eBay Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Tory-...128007?hash=item2ae48dd9c7:g:dfwAAOSwPPleeM2O
Seller: califjean8948


----------



## kalitine

Can someone please help me to authenticate this Tory Burch Wristlet? This is a light / baby blue leather wristlet. The leather feels soft & supple. Theres no logo etched or engraved on the zipper pull but im told that thats how the zipper pull really is sometimes. The only tag I could find (last pic) says "10005608 10-16 TBO CHINA" & seems to be printed on some sort of clear vellum type material. I taped it down with clear scotch tape in order to make it lay flat so I could take the pic. 
I would really appreciate any help. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Navas91

Hello!  not sure how this works, first time here. I recently bought two Tory Burch purses online and I’m wondering if anyone can help me authenticate them. I personally have only bought 3 purses and 3 wallets directly from a TB store (outlet, not sure if that matters) and the hardware on these two purses, specially the zippers.. are different. But since I don’t own too many myself I’m not sure if these are just different. Zippers on both these purses have “YKK”. Not sure what to think of that as I read Tb doesn’t use those zippers but I also saw somewhere else that it does? Only inside? If anyone could help by taking a look at these pictures I would really appreciate.


----------



## S0512

Hi @harlem_cutie please help me authenticate this Tory Burch Kira Chevron Convertible Shoulder bag. I bought it from @luxstylebag on Instagram/shopee. I wanted to know whether this authentic or not.

Item Name: Tory Burch Kira Chevron Convertible Shoulder Bag
Item
	

		
			
		

		
	













	

		
			
		

		
	
 Number: 55228
Seller ID: @luxstylebag
Link:https://instagram.com/luxstylebag?igshid=v1tr5b3gfjqq


----------



## S0512

More photos. Thanks


----------



## Sevira

Hello
Can someone help me to check this picture, and tell me or make sure this bag is authentic or not?


----------



## Goodiehoarder128

Hi Purse Experts!
Would you be able to help be authenticate this Fleming convertible shoulder bag I just bought?
I purchased It from Neiman Marcus, however it came with the tags cut off and without a proper TB dust bag.It also doesn’t have a signature marked TB lining inside the bag. I’m worried the bag was an ill QC’d return or something that got sent back out to a customer (Me). I am so disappointed and now the item is sold out so I cant return for a new one...
Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## Goodiehoarder128

Goodiehoarder128 said:


> Hi Purse Experts!
> Would you be able to help be authenticate this Fleming convertible shoulder bag I just bought?
> I purchased It from Neiman Marcus, however it came with the tags cut off and without a proper TB dust bag.It also doesn’t have a signature marked TB lining inside the bag. I’m worried the bag was an ill QC’d return or something that got sent back out to a customer (Me). I am so disappointed and now the item is sold out so I cant return for a new one...
> Please let me know your thoughts


@harlem_cutie


----------



## Goodiehoarder128

Hi Purse Experts!
Would you be able to help be authenticate this Fleming convertible shoulder bag I just bought?
I purchased It from Neiman Marcus, however it came with the tags cut off and without a proper TB dust bag.It also doesn’t have a signature marked TB lining inside the bag. I’m worried the bag was an ill QC’d return or something that got sent back out to a customer (Me). I am so disappointed and now the item is sold out so I cant return for a new one...
Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## myfingertip

Hi can anyone help me on this Tory Burch Bombe Perry mini Bag?
Thanks!


----------



## Purser13

Is this marion wallet crossbody authentic? There is no stamp on the zipper but I’ve read conflicting things on that


----------



## Purser13

Can anyone help identify if this authentic?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I am not opining on its authenticity but it looks like an outlet version.  Marions in the full line have a raised logo vs one in the leather.  See my avatar photo to see what i mean.  That logo is raised on a piece of leather vs into the leather.  I have an outlet Marion (and a few other outlet items) so please know I am not disrespecting the outlet items.


----------



## kam_inlina

Please help me authenticate this Tory Burch leather trim dress. I've bought this preloved dress from a thrift store but unable to find any information online. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Letaciturne

Hi all, 

I’m new to this community..

Would anyone be able so kind to look at some of the listings by this Carousell Seller “ Lhetdc “and advise if her items are authentic?

Claims that TB items are direct from US and comes with dustbag, tags and paper bag.

Here’s one of her recent postings:
BN Authentic Tory Burch Soft Fleming Bluewood


			https://carousell.app.link/ePTsnIZNz8
		


Thank you in advance.


----------



## deemary

Letaciturne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m new to this community..
> 
> Would anyone be able so kind to look at some of the listings by this Carousell Seller “ Lhetdc “and advise if her items are authentic?
> 
> Claims that TB items are direct from US and comes with dustbag, tags and paper bag.
> 
> Here’s one of her recent postings:
> BN Authentic Tory Burch Soft Fleming Bluewood
> 
> 
> https://carousell.app.link/ePTsnIZNz8
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



it is not authentic in my humble opinion, the alignment in the price tag is wrong, the authentic price tag should always have centered writings. it is untidy and too far to the edge. i have never seen authentic tory burch tag, which writings is not neatly placed in the middle.
Sorry I’m not an expert, just writing from experience  but i’d be very careful buying it if i were you.


----------



## Letaciturne

deemary said:


> it is not authentic in my humble opinion, the alignment in the price tag is wrong, the authentic price tag should always have centered writings. it is untidy and too far to the edge. i have never seen authentic tory burch tag, which writings is not neatly placed in the middle.
> Sorry I’m not an expert, just writing from experience  but i’d be very careful buying it if i were you.



Thank you for sharing the above observations. Have decided to play safe and give this seller a miss. Have a great weekend.


----------



## MewiB

Hi! I recently bought a gemini link tote from an instagram seller. She also has outlet photos from the US. But I just want to make sure bec I also recommended her to a friend, who bought a TB flemming. 

@harlem_cutie

ig seller is: shopinmanila1

If addtl photos are needed, pls tell me! TIA


----------



## bowery

Hi all, i’m new in this forum. I recently bought tory burch kira mixed floral camera bag from instagram online shop. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you!


----------



## deemary

MewiB said:


> Hi! I recently bought a gemini link tote from an instagram seller. She also has outlet photos from the US. But I just want to make sure bec I also recommended her to a friend, who bought a TB flemming.
> 
> @harlem_cutie
> 
> ig seller is: shopinmanila1
> 
> If addtl photos are needed, pls tell me! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816639
> View attachment 4816640
> View attachment 4816641
> View attachment 4816642
> View attachment 4816643



I can tell that the kira chevron mixed top handle in that instagram is fake, as I have the original one and there are few differences. And the price tag is fake, for your reference, this is an authentic one. spacing is different and most noticeable is the “TORYBURCH.COM”, in the authentic one, the length doesn’t go over the barcode length below it. in the fake one, it does.

I’m not an authenticator though so take it with a grain of salt, but it is very most likely fake. please, correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## deemary

More reference, the left one is authentic, right one is fake. Hope this kind of helps @_@


----------



## MewiB

deemary said:


> More reference, the left one is authentic, right one is fake. Hope this kind of helps @_@
> 
> View attachment 4816655




Would you know if there would be a difference between the tags for the outlet and retail? As the ones on the ig shop claims to be from an outlet.

I was actually very happy with my purchase as nothing was off. But then I found my old 2017 paperbag when my sister bought me Tory Burch shoes from a US Outlet. The difference in the texture of that paperbag with my new paperbag was kinda huge. 2017 paperbag was smooth to touch and the handles of the paperbag felt luxurious. While the one I bought from IG felt cheap. Of course, there might be difference in production from then..


----------



## deemary

MewiB said:


> Would you know if there would be a difference between the tags for the outlet and retail? As the ones on the ig shop claims to be from an outlet.
> 
> I was actually very happy with my purchase as nothing was off. But then I found my old 2017 paperbag when my sister bought me Tory Burch shoes from a US Outlet. The difference in the texture of that paperbag with my new paperbag was kinda huge. 2017 paperbag was smooth to touch and the handles of the paperbag felt luxurious. While the one I bought from IG felt cheap. Of course, there might be difference in production from then..


as far as I know, there is no difference in tory burch outlet & boutique price tags in terms of fonts and spacings, just like coach.

do you happen to get a dustbag as well? fake ones tend to have a bit untidy stitchings in the colored pattern.

tory burch fake bags nowadays are extremely hard to tell from the authentic ones, unless you have the same authentic model to compare it with in hand.


----------



## bowery

hi pls help me with this bag 



bowery said:


> Hi all, i’m new in this forum. I recently bought tory burch kira mixed floral camera bag from instagram online shop. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> View attachment 4816645
> View attachment 4816646
> View attachment 4816647
> View attachment 4816648
> View attachment 4816649
> View attachment 4816650
> View attachment 4816651


----------



## bowery

@harlem_cutie please help 



bowery said:


> Hi all, i’m new in this forum. I recently bought tory burch kira mixed floral camera bag from instagram online shop. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> View attachment 4816645
> View attachment 4816646
> View attachment 4816647
> View attachment 4816648
> View attachment 4816649
> View attachment 4816650
> View attachment 4816651


----------



## Tbpurseshshs

I recently purchased a Tory Burch Emerson Zip top tote from an ebay seller for a bargain. I'm wondering if you all have any thoughts on authenticity. @harlem_cutie or anyone else with more knowledge than me.
Based on my other TB purchases, it seems authentic, but it was sold used without tags or dust bag.


----------



## bowery

bowery said:


> Hi all, i’m new in this forum. I recently bought tory burch kira mixed floral camera bag from instagram online shop. Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> View attachment 4816645
> View attachment 4816646
> View attachment 4816647
> View attachment 4816648
> View attachment 4816649
> View attachment 4816650
> View attachment 4816651



I ended up went to tory burch store and comparing this bag with the same bag at the store. Turned out mine‘s fake  when you compare them side by side you will see the differences clearly. i was sure first time i received the bag that it was authentic because it was like too good to be fake. And @deemary was right about the tag label. The font the spaces and everything in that. thank you


----------



## deemary

bowery said:


> I ended up went to tory burch store and comparing this bag with the same bag at the store. Turned out mine‘s fake  when you compare them side by side you will see the differences clearly. i was sure first time i received the bag that it was authentic because it was like too good to be fake. And @deemary was right about the tag label. The font the spaces and everything in that. thank you



I’m so sorry to hear that . I know, the fakes are really something. They do really look “high-quality”.


----------



## MewiB

bowery said:


> I ended up went to tory burch store and comparing this bag with the same bag at the store. Turned out mine‘s fake  when you compare them side by side you will see the differences clearly. i was sure first time i received the bag that it was authentic because it was like too good to be fake. And @deemary was right about the tag label. The font the spaces and everything in that. thank you



aww that is sad to hear. After much investigation, I’ve concluded that mine is a fake as well. The prices are just too good to be true. Also, the seller claims that the items are from the TB outlet when the items are only available from a botique. TB Tags are also usually attached at the back of the bag never in front. Outlet bags apparently don’t come with a dustbag as well. 

I also checked the zipper ofmy bag and it says on the inside part that it is a YKK zipper. ☹


----------



## bowery

MewiB said:


> aww that is sad to hear. After much investigation, I’ve concluded that mine is a fake as well. The prices are just too good to be true. Also, the seller claims that the items are from the TB outlet when the items are only available from a botique. TB Tags are also usually attached at the back of the bag never in front. Outlet bags apparently don’t come with a dustbag as well.
> 
> I also checked the zipper ofmy bag and it says on the inside part that it is a YKK zipper. ☹



so sorry for that too. I have read online about those YKK zippers as well, but when i checked at the store all the bags are with YKK zippers. Maybe the new production using it now?


----------



## MewiB

Oh wow. It’s ReallY confusing now because fake bags look so well made nowadays!



bowery said:


> so sorry for that too. I have read online about those YKK zippers as well, but when i checked at the store all the bags are with YKK zippers. Maybe the new production using it now?


----------



## bowery

Here’s for another tag comparison between the same type of bag. Left is mine the original and right is the fake one from an instagram online shop that claimed it’s authentic. Cmiiw


----------



## deemary

bowery said:


> Here’s for another tag comparison between the same type of bag. Left is mine the original and right is the fake one from an instagram online shop that claimed it’s authentic. Cmiiw
> View attachment 4822544


Yes, and that’s an example of the more obvious fake tags. So is the one I’ve posted. There are fake tags that are not so obvious, they got the font right, only the spacings’ a little off. Haven’t got an example photo of them yet though, but I’ve seen it. Will post it when I got em.

Since @harlem_cutie doesn’t seem to be currently active on this thread, here is a youtube video comparing fake & authentic tory burch flemings. The differences are really hard to spot unless you compare them hand in hand. Hope this helps whoever needs to authenticate their fleming.


----------



## DrC1984

Hi to everyone! I found these stiletto ankle booties And wanted to see if anyone knows if they are real or fake... any guidance would be helpful, as I could not find the exact pair online but very well made, the zipper does have ykk on it


----------



## mula100

inside theres a tag that says the following:
10005586
11-16
TBO CHINA


----------



## mula100

forgot to add this


----------



## Ribkapril

Hai guys, can anyone help identify if this authentic? 
“tory burch fleming soft printed convertible shoulder bag”
Attached are the picture..
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Ribkapril

Hai guys, can anyone help identify if this authentic? 
“Tory burch kira chevron top handle satchel”
Attached are the picture..
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Ribkapril

@harlem_cutie


----------



## misstrine85

Hi

I just purchased this in a luxury consignmentstore. I have never had a Tory Burch bag in my hands before but it feels like good quality leather (like my 2007 Balenciaga).
Can anyone help me, please? Thank you


----------



## Fibbles

Noobie here  need help to authenticate this bag. All advice are welcome. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fibbles

Hi, I hope it's OK to ask any purse expert here to help authenticate this TB Robinson mini double zip tote please. Thank you so much ❤️ Appreciate it.


----------



## Ribkapril

Ribkapril said:


> Hai guys, can anyone help identify if this authentic?
> “tory burch fleming soft printed convertible shoulder bag”
> Attached are the picture..
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4835912
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835914
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835915
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835916
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835918
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835919
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835920


Up


----------



## Ribkapril

U


Ribkapril said:


> Hai guys, can anyone help identify if this authentic?
> “Tory burch kira chevron top handle satchel”
> Attached are the picture..
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4835922
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835924
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835927


up


----------



## Xiaoxiong

Hi authenticker, Can someone authenticate this for me? Because this is my first _tory_ _burch_ and i dont understand about it, thank you for your help


----------



## Sammy10

hello! i received this from a family member and want to sell it. i can’t seem to find a serial number, if it helps, the family member told me this was purchased around 2012


----------



## harlem_cutie

mula100 said:


> inside theres a tag that says the following:
> 10005586
> 11-16
> TBO CHINA
> 
> View attachment 4832737
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832739
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832741



authentic


Ribkapril said:


> Hai guys, can anyone help identify if this authentic?
> “Tory burch kira chevron top handle satchel”
> Attached are the picture..
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4835922
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835924
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835926
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835927



who is your seller?



misstrine85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just purchased this in a luxury consignmentstore. I have never had a Tory Burch bag in my hands before but it feels like good quality leather (like my 2007 Balenciaga).
> Can anyone help me, please? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4837954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837959



authentic


Fibbles said:


> Hi, I hope it's OK to ask any purse expert here to help authenticate this TB Robinson mini double zip tote please. Thank you so much ❤ Appreciate it.



inclined to say this is fake


Xiaoxiong said:


> Hi authenticker, Can someone authenticate this for me? Because this is my first _tory_ _burch_ and i dont understand about it, thank you for your help
> 
> View attachment 4842294
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842296
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842297
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842299
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842300
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842301
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842302


inclined to say this is fake


Sammy10 said:


> hello! i received this from a family member and want to sell it. i can’t seem to find a serial number, if it helps, the family member told me this was purchased around 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845100



fake


----------



## harlem_cutie

All - I haven't been online much at all since I'm dealing with personal issues. Will try to respond when I can but I would try Facebook groups until there is another authenticator. Good luck


----------



## misstrine85

harlem_cutie said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> who is your seller?
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> inclined to say this is fake
> 
> inclined to say this is fake
> 
> 
> fake


Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it


----------



## Fibbles

Hey @harlem_cutie  thanks for your reply. May I know why are you inclined to say it is fake? Any tell tale signs? Thank you so much.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Fibbles said:


> Hey @harlem_cutie  thanks for your reply. May I know why are you inclined to say it is fake? Any tell tale signs? Thank you so much.



this is an older style that has very good fakes. The side snaps don't look good at all and the "made in china" is poorly cut and printed.


----------



## Fibbles

harlem_cutie said:


> this is an older style that has very good fakes. The side snaps don't look good at all and the "made in china" is poorly cut and printed.





harlem_cutie said:


> this is an older style that has very good fakes. The side snaps don't look good at all and the "made in china" is poorly cut and printed.



Thank you @harlem_cutie for your time and clarification. I am disappointed but it is what it is. Having "used" the bag for a week, I can't get a full refund but I will still return it. Lost about USD40 but I will put this down as bad judgement.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ribkapril said:


> U
> 
> up




I quoted you to ask you where did you purchase. Unless a Kira is a bad fake they can be hard to authenticate. If you have the bag in your possession let me know what the leather feels like.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Fibbles said:


> Thank you @harlem_cutie for your time and clarification. I am disappointed but it is what it is. Having "used" the bag for a week, I can't get a full refund but I will still return it. Lost about USD40 but I will put this down as bad judgement.



lots of trial and error in this thread. I hope you are able to purchase a dream bag soon. Not sure where you are located but there are many Robinsons listed in FB groups.


----------



## Ribkapril

harlem_cutie said:


> I quoted you to ask you where did you purchase. Unless a Kira is a bad fake they can be hard to authenticate. If you have the bag in your possession let me know what the leather feels like.


Kira : mbakiva_collection (IG)
Tory soft flemming : shopauthenticbags.id (IG)


----------



## Fibbles

harlem_cutie said:


> lots of trial and error in this thread. I hope you are able to purchase a dream bag soon. Not sure where you are located but there are many Robinsons listed in FB groups.


@harlem_cutie I knew this is an old style and not available in store anymore that's why I bought from a 3rd party seller. Just my luck. I guess I really wanted to believe it is authentic but I would rather lose some money and not own one rather than carry a fake  No judgment but that's just me. My search for a TB bag continues...


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ribkapril said:


> Kira : mbakiva_collection (IG)
> Tory soft flemming : shopauthenticbags.id (IG)


Didn't forget about you. Both sellers are private so attempting to view inventory.


----------



## Ribkapril

harlem_cutie said:


> Didn't forget about you. Both sellers are private so attempting to view inventory.



so, another way?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Ribkapril said:


> so, another way?




I looked at both bags. I cannot guarantee that you will receive the same bags you are purchasing. The Kira looks authentic to me but the Fleming doesn't.


----------



## Ribkapril

harlem_cutie said:


> I looked at both bags. I cannot guarantee that you will receive the same bags you are purchasing. The Kira looks authentic to me but the Fleming doesn't.



thank you so much ☺️
btw, can you explain your reason?


----------



## tigerlilyxoxo

MewiB said:


> Hi! I recently bought a gemini link tote from an instagram seller. She also has outlet photos from the US. But I just want to make sure bec I also recommended her to a friend, who bought a TB flemming.
> 
> @harlem_cutie
> 
> ig seller is: shopinmanila1
> 
> If addtl photos are needed, pls tell me! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816639
> View attachment 4816640
> View attachment 4816641
> View attachment 4816642
> View attachment 4816643




hello.. i'm new here and i just bought gemini link tote like this but from another seller ofc, i'm curious as well if mine was authentic or not 

sorry if i missed something but does this bag of yours auth or not? tia


----------



## Gafo

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Tory Burch? My mom found it second hand so I don't know anything about it. Please let me know if better/specific photos would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## tigerlilyxoxo

harlem_cutie said:


> All - I haven't been online much at all since I'm dealing with personal issues. Will try to respond when I can but I would try Facebook groups until there is another authenticator. Good luck



hope you are doing well.. 

anyway i read somewhere that TB's price tag never comes at the front of their bags, is it legit? tia


----------



## deemary

harlem_cutie said:


> All - I haven't been online much at all since I'm dealing with personal issues. Will try to respond when I can but I would try Facebook groups until there is another authenticator. Good luck



Hope you’re doing well, harlem..Sending you virtual hugs  Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Gafo said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Tory Burch? My mom found it second hand so I don't know anything about it. Please let me know if better/specific photos would be helpful. Thanks!



I'm sorry but this is fake.



tigerlilyxoxo said:


> hope you are doing well..
> 
> anyway i read somewhere that TB's price tag never comes at the front of their bags, is it legit? tia



what do you mean? Most tags are attached by a string tag on handles or hardware. Some bags have tags tucked in the pockets.



deemary said:


> Hope you’re doing well, harlem..Sending you virtual hugs  Stay safe and healthy.



Thank you! Slowly getting back to normal. Hope you are doing well too!


----------



## Gafo

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm sorry but this is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean? Most tags are attached by a string tag on handles or hardware. Some bags have tags tucked in the pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Slowly getting back to normal. Hope you are doing well too!




No worries - I think she actually got it for free   Thank you!


----------



## Soccermom2015

I bought this Tory Burch used I was wanting to resell it, but after looking at it I want to make sure it is real. The zipper pulls do not have anything imprinted on them, that’s what made me question the authenticity.  Thanks!


----------



## FlutterBuys

Hi, I mostly deal with coach and or Michael Kors but I bought this wristlet by Tory Burch (supposed to be) at a yard sale this past weekend. I don’t know much about Tory Burch except the 2 T’s. Could someone please help?! I’ll post pictures. Thanks so much! I appreciate anyone’s time and effort!  oh, it has a zip divider in the middle with the circle logo and a side zip pocket with just a bar zipper pull. And does not have any tag inside whatsoever. Thanks!


----------



## itsmisshoney

Hi, could anyone help authenticate this Tory Burch convertible bag? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## harlem_cutie

Soccermom2015 said:


> I bought this Tory Burch used I was wanting to resell it, but after looking at it I want to make sure it is real. The zipper pulls do not have anything imprinted on them, that’s what made me question the authenticity.  Thanks!




likely real


FlutterBuys said:


> Hi, I mostly deal with coach and or Michael Kors but I bought this wristlet by Tory Burch (supposed to be) at a yard sale this past weekend. I don’t know much about Tory Burch except the 2 T’s. Could someone please help?! I’ll post pictures. Thanks so much! I appreciate anyone’s time and effort!  oh, it has a zip divider in the middle with the circle logo and a side zip pocket with just a bar zipper pull. And does not have any tag inside whatsoever. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863617
> View attachment 4863619
> View attachment 4863620
> View attachment 4863621
> View attachment 4863622
> View attachment 4863624
> View attachment 4863625
> View attachment 4863626
> View attachment 4863627
> View attachment 4863628
> View attachment 4863629
> View attachment 4863630



this is fake


itsmisshoney said:


> Hi, could anyone help authenticate this Tory Burch convertible bag? Thank you so much in advance
> 
> View attachment 4863667
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863669
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863671
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863672



not enough pics to authenticate


----------



## FlutterBuys

I bought this Tory Burch wristlet at a yard sale. Can anyone please Authenticate it for me? It has 3 little compartments with a zip pocket in the middle with the round logo as the zipper pull. And round logo for main zip pull. Then a zipper pocket on the one side with just a little rectangle gold pull. No stamp name or logo on that one. The main zipper has a tiny letter “F” on it. I also think the wrist strap might have been cut. I can always take that off tho. Any help would be appreciated! Pictures attached. TIA!


----------



## FlutterBuys

harlem_cutie said:


> likely real
> 
> 
> this is fake
> 
> 
> not enough pics to authenticate


Could you please elaborate? I would really appreciate it. TIA


----------



## harlem_cutie

FlutterBuys said:


> Could you please elaborate? I would really appreciate it. TIA



I don't list details as that helps counterfeiters perfect details. TB never made this style. The only small bags made with this style emblem were the Reva clutch and Amanda mini/small bag.


----------



## Lollipops2

Hi! I just recently purchased this bag on EBay and everything seems to check out but I’ve never owned a TB and want to make sure. What’s throwing me off is the smell & texture of the bag-it has a strong plastic like smell and the leather seems stiff although with style of bag wasn’t sure if


----------



## Lollipops2

Hi purse experts! Was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Tory Burch Bag for me? Everything seems to check out, but a few things are throwing me off. The bag has a strong smell and not of genuine leather. The texture also seems stiff and lightweight. Wasn’t sure if this is normal for the style and bag being new. I’ve never owned a TB before and want to make sure it is real. Just bought on EBay and have option to return. TIA!!!!


----------



## Lollipops2

Hi purse experts! I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag for me? It has a strong smell to it and the texture seems stiff and lightweight, but wasn’t sure if that was normal for a new bag? Want to make sure it is real for I have an option to return. TIA!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4869894





View attachment 4869894





View attachment 4869894





View attachment 4869894


----------



## Lollipops2

Hi purse experts! I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag for me? It has a strong smell to it and the texture seems stiff and lightweight, but wasn’t sure if that was normal for a new bag? Want to make sure it is real for I have an option to return. TIA!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4869894
View attachment 4869895
View attachment 4869896
View attachment 4869897
View attachment 4869898
View attachment 4869899


----------



## mattking2000

Hi there! Can anyone care to authenticate this?  Was this an outlet style?









						NWT Tory Burch New Cream Farida Large Fleming Charm Convertible Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NWT Tory Burch New Cream Farida Large Fleming Charm Convertible Bag at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## AlinaAlfandi

Hi! I bought TB Fleming large bag from eBay. It seemed fine to me until I saw couple of reviews of same seller claiming he sells fakes. Can someone help me figure it out?
It has the clear tag and the leather is very soft, stitches are even as I can tell. But it has light smell, don't know if this is ok.


----------



## Lollipops2

AlinaAlfandi said:


> Hi! I bought TB Fleming large bag from eBay. It seemed fine to me until I saw couple of reviews of same seller claiming he sells fakes. Can someone help me figure it out?
> It has the clear tag and the leather is very soft, stitches are even as I can tell. But it has light smell, don't know if this is ok.


I was wondering if this was ok too! Bought my bag on eBay-do you mind me asking what seller?


----------



## AlinaAlfandi

Lollipops2 said:


> I was wondering if this was ok too! Bought my bag on eBay-do you mind me asking what seller?


The seller is "mo1151"


----------



## Lollipops2

AlinaAlfandi said:


> The seller is "mo1151"


Hmmm different seller but similar to everything you mentioned. I posted as well let’s see if someone can he’ll us!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lollipops2 said:


> Hi purse experts! I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Tory Burch bag for me? It has a strong smell to it and the texture seems stiff and lightweight, but wasn’t sure if that was normal for a new bag? Want to make sure it is real for I have an option to return. TIA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869894
> View attachment 4869895
> View attachment 4869896
> View attachment 4869897
> View attachment 4869898
> View attachment 4869899
> View attachment 4869894
> View attachment 4869895
> View attachment 4869896
> View attachment 4869897
> View attachment 4869898
> View attachment 4869899
> View attachment 4869894
> View attachment 4869895
> View attachment 4869896
> View attachment 4869897
> View attachment 4869898
> View attachment 4869899
> View attachment 4869894
> View attachment 4869895
> View attachment 4869896
> View attachment 4869897
> View attachment 4869898
> View attachment 4869899



who is the seller? my first instinct says fake because of the tassels but I think McGraw bags destined for outlets have lower quality tassels.



AlinaAlfandi said:


> Hi! I bought TB Fleming large bag from eBay. It seemed fine to me until I saw couple of reviews of same seller claiming he sells fakes. Can someone help me figure it out?
> It has the clear tag and the leather is very soft, stitches are even as I can tell. But it has light smell, don't know if this is ok.



Not enough pics. You need pics of the front, back and bottom. Based on the placement of the emblem this looks fake to me.


----------



## AlinaAlfandi

harlem_cutie said:


> who is the seller? my first instinct says fake because of the tassels but I think McGraw bags destined for outlets have lower quality tassels.
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough pics. You need pics of the front, back and bottom. Based on the placement of the emblem this looks fake to me


----------



## AlinaAlfandi

harlem_cutie said:


> who is the seller? my first instinct says fake because of the tassels but I think McGraw bags destined for outlets have lower quality tassels.
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough pics. You need pics of the front, back and bottom. Based on the placement of the emblem this looks fake to me.





harlem_cutie said:


> who is the seller? my first instinct says fake because of the tassels but I think McGraw bags destined for outlets have lower quality tassels.
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough pics. You need pics of the front, back and bottom. Based on the placement of the emblem this looks fake to me.





harlem_cutie said:


> who is the seller? my first instinct says fake because of the tassels but I think McGraw bags destined for outlets have lower quality tassels.
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough pics. You need pics of the front, back and bottom. Based on the placement of the emblem this looks fake to me.


----------



## AlinaAlfandi

AlinaAlfandi said:


> View attachment 4882536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882540


Thank you dear. Here I posted more pictures.


----------



## Lollipops2

Thank you. The seller is on EBay “Two bizzyman”


----------



## Lollipops2

is there something I can look for on the tassels? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Klynn56

I have quite a few Tory Burch items I’ve bought from her website, but I saw this one on EBay for a good price, but I can’t find this exact item when searching the history of her products. Looks like the Tory Navy Pottery Print in a robinson wallet design. What do you guys think?


----------



## JoesGirl

Good evening ladies.  Hoping I can get an expert to authenticate.  First time buying from Tradesy.


----------



## harlem_cutie

AlinaAlfandi said:


> View attachment 4882540


Please get your money back because this is fake. The emblem placement is bad and the quilted squares do not match the date codes on the tag. 



Lollipops2 said:


> is there something I can look for on the tassels? Thank you so much!!


hard to describe but the tassels on fakes are not fluffy because they use a different grain leather than what the bag is made from. 



Klynn56 said:


> I have quite a few Tory Burch items I’ve bought from her website, but I saw this one on EBay for a good price, but I can’t find this exact item when searching the history of her products. Looks like the Tory Navy Pottery Print in a robinson wallet design. What do you guys think?



most wallets either have a solid color interior or the fabric emblem print. Maybe this is a made for outlet piece? 



JoesGirl said:


> Good evening ladies.  Hoping I can get an expert to authenticate.  First time buying from Tradesy.
> 
> View attachment 4883300
> View attachment 4883301
> View attachment 4883302
> View attachment 4883303
> View attachment 4883304
> View attachment 4883305
> View attachment 4883300
> View attachment 4883300
> View attachment 4883300
> View attachment 4883300
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883308
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883311
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883312



who is the seller? looks good to me but just want to double-check a few things.


----------



## AlinaAlfandi

harlem_cutie said:


> Please get your money back because this is fake. The emblem placement is bad and the quilted squares do not match the date codes on the tag.
> Thank you very much.  return window is closed, not sure I can get my money back.
> 
> 
> hard to describe but the tassels on fakes are not fluffy because they use a different grain leather than what the bag is made from.
> 
> 
> 
> most wallets either have a solid color interior or the fabric emblem print. Maybe this is a made for outlet piece?
> 
> 
> 
> who is the seller? looks good to me but just want to double-check a few things.


----------



## JoesGirl

harlem_cutie said:


> who is the seller? looks good to me but just want to double-check a few things.



sellers name is Cassie wasn’t sure if I could link her storef page.  I’ll come back and link it if it’s allowed.


----------



## harlem_cutie

JoesGirl said:


> sellers name is Cassie wasn’t sure if I could link her storef page.  I’ll come back and link it if it’s allowed.



yes, posting the link to a sale on an e-commerce or auction site is fine. Links that are self promotion aren't allowed.


----------



## JoesGirl

harlem_cutie said:


> yes, posting the link to a sale on an e-commerce or auction site is fine. Links that are self promotion aren't allowed.



OK so here is the sellers store front. Thanks for all the help ladies.




__





						Shop Cassie's closet on Tradesy.
					

Cassie's closet has the BEST finds at even better prices. See for yourself.




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## grizli81

Hi all) Could you please help to authenticate this bag


----------



## harlem_cutie

JoesGirl said:


> OK so here is the sellers store front. Thanks for all the help ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop Cassie's closet on Tradesy.
> 
> 
> Cassie's closet has the BEST finds at even better prices. See for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com



looks authentic. enjoy!


----------



## JoesGirl

harlem_cutie said:


> looks authentic. enjoy!


OMG I love that! It’s beautiful and it was a great deal. Love the two colors.  Thank you for all your trouble.


----------



## grizli81

Hi Could you please help with authentification Please look at my message above


----------



## ks001c

Tory Burch Robinson Tote | 6pm
					

Robinson Tote by Tory Burch at 6pm. Read Tory Burch Robinson Tote product reviews, or select the size, width, and color of your choice.




					www.6pm.com


----------



## Amy in OH

Can anyone please authenticate this clutch for me? Inside zipper has Tory Burch name on the edge, front emblem is sewn onto a leather patch. Very nice quality. Pink with red dots. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Amy in OH said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this clutch for me? Inside zipper has Tory Burch name on the edge, front emblem is sewn onto a leather patch. Very nice quality. Pink with red dots. Thanks!




this is a pretty old style and I don't think fakes existed of this style so you should be okay.


----------



## tkbo

Hello, im new here. Appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this Tory Burch Kiva bag i purchased online. Seller claims its authentic from factory however im in doubt. I have an old authentic Tory burch bag that i purchased years ago so i can compare the 2 bags. Here are some of the reasons why I think the new one is counterfeit. 

1) this new one does not smell like real leather. the smell is like rubber/plastic
2) the tag inside the bag is different. My old bag has a transparent plastic film that has “made in China”. Whereas the new one has white plastic tag (see photo for reference) 
3) the dust bag of the new bag is not of good quality
4) the price tag of the new one has a smaller gold tory burch logo.
5) the Tory burch logo inside does not have a plastic cover film.

Pls let me know ur thoughts as i would like to return this bag if its not authentic. thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## mitsy08

Hi! Would you mind helping me authenticating this tory burch:
Item Name : tory burch flemming bucket bag medium navy
Link: https://shopee.co.id/product/37633572/2241724563?smtt=0.29847976-1604975846.9
Photos: as attached.


----------



## mitsy08

harlem_cutie said:


> this is a pretty old style and I don't think fakes existed of this style so you should be okay.


 
Hi! Would you mind helping me authenticating this tory burch:
Item Name : tory burch flemming bucket bag medium navy
Link: https://shopee.co.id/product/37633572/2241724563?smtt=0.29847976-1604975846.9
Photos: as attached.
Thank you


----------



## junoandcinnamon

Good evening all! Hope you are doing well and staying safe. 

I've been obsessing over the Lee Radziwill double bag for the longest time but can't justify buying brand new given it's retail price. I found a few listings selling this bag at a reduced price and was curious if anyone could authenticate them for me? It just seems strange that they're listed for so much less than retail, no? (And on a side note, do folks trust Tradesy's authencity claim - have there ever been fakes on that site?)

Listing #1: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...449631?hash=item4db5f8979f:g:AZEAAOSwMXdflTI6

Listing #2: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...152460?hash=item23e608334c:g:~7QAAOSwJ9Rfo7-H 

Listing #3: https://www.tradesy.com/i/tory-burch-lee-radziwill-double-black-leather-satchel/28175499/

Listing #4: https://www.tradesy.com/i/tory-burch-lee-radziwill-double-black-leather-satchel/28217313/

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

tkbo said:


> Hello, im new here. Appreciate if you guys can help me authenticate this Tory Burch Kiva bag i purchased online. Seller claims its authentic from factory however im in doubt. I have an old authentic Tory burch bag that i purchased years ago so i can compare the 2 bags. Here are some of the reasons why I think the new one is counterfeit.
> 
> 1) this new one does not smell like real leather. the smell is like rubber/plastic
> 2) the tag inside the bag is different. My old bag has a transparent plastic film that has “made in China”. Whereas the new one has white plastic tag (see photo for reference)
> 3) the dust bag of the new bag is not of good quality
> 4) the price tag of the new one has a smaller gold tory burch logo.
> 5) the Tory burch logo inside does not have a plastic cover film.
> 
> Pls let me know ur thoughts as i would like to return this bag if its not authentic. thank you in advance for the help!


the tag on your first bag doesn't have the correct font. Post the seller of the Kira bag. I think most on the internet are fake because it's an easy bag to replicate. 



mitsy08 said:


> Hi! Would you mind helping me authenticating this tory burch:
> Item Name : tory burch flemming bucket bag medium navy
> Link: https://shopee.co.id/product/37633572/2241724563?smtt=0.29847976-1604975846.9
> Photos: as attached.



I've never seen this bag up close so can't authenticate.



junoandcinnamon said:


> Good evening all! Hope you are doing well and staying safe.
> 
> I've been obsessing over the Lee Radziwill double bag for the longest time but can't justify buying brand new given it's retail price. I found a few listings selling this bag at a reduced price and was curious if anyone could authenticate them for me? It just seems strange that they're listed for so much less than retail, no? (And on a side note, do folks trust Tradesy's authencity claim - have there ever been fakes on that site?)
> 
> Listing #1: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...449631?hash=item4db5f8979f:g:AZEAAOSwMXdflTI6
> 
> Listing #2: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tory-Burch...152460?hash=item23e608334c:g:~7QAAOSwJ9Rfo7-H
> 
> Listing #3: https://www.tradesy.com/i/tory-burch-lee-radziwill-double-black-leather-satchel/28175499/
> 
> Listing #4: https://www.tradesy.com/i/tory-burch-lee-radziwill-double-black-leather-satchel/28217313/
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!!




none of these look good to me. The placement of the feet seem off. No comment on Tradesy because I don't use them but mybe someone in the Ebay forum can help?


----------



## junoandcinnamon

harlem_cutie said:


> the tag on your first bag doesn't have the correct font. Post the seller of the Kira bag. I think most on the internet are fake because it's an easy bag to replicate.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen this bag up close so can't authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of these look good to me. The placement of the feet seem off. No comment on Tradesy because I don't use them but mybe someone in the Ebay forum can help?



Thank you so much, harlem_cutie!


----------



## amalianovita

Could anyone aunthenticate this for me please


----------



## SchaalBWife

Hi, looking to see if someone can authenticate this Tory Burch Bag for me.  I’ve never seen this style before.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## goddesslulu

Hi if I'm looking to buy a TB bag and the seller can provide gift receipt is it safe to assume bag is authentic?


----------



## sheillykhonada

Hi,

Can you help me authenticate this soft top handle flemming? I have a suspicion that its not authentic because there's no 'Made in' tag on the inside of the bag, also the stitching is not really symmetrical. The tag is printed in a blueish ink as well. And the clasp is very scratched :/


----------



## texastrav

Not to hijack your post, but it’s urgent (christmas). I’m new to this site and I’m under “limited” whatever that means, but I can’t post... If I post a Tory bag with the info I have, could someone please tell me if they thing it’s real with the pics, tags and receipts I post? I’d really appreciate it.


----------



## texastrav

More..


----------



## Mary B.

Hi guys...i brought this bag in a thrift store. During MCO i like buying old bags and tried to restore them so i can use it.

Do you guys think this is a real Tory Burch or just a knock off. Thank you and take care.


----------



## cfuplex31

Hi guys, 

I just bought a Tory Burch Gemini Tote. I’m not sure if its genuine. Can anyone help me to authenticate this? Thanks a lott


----------



## Mary B.

is this real or fake Tory Burch. I got it from thrift store


----------



## SHERLYNL

Hi All, 

I got a TB McGraw crossbody online. Seller claimed to be 100% authentic but felt I might have purchased a fake bag, may I seek some expertise help in verifying if the bag is fake or real please? This is my first TB purchase and I am definitely a newbie here. Much appreciate your help on this. Thank you. 

It is the McGraw crossbody in Tiramisu color. The bag does feel a little rough on the touch.


----------



## AnnAnnPandaAnn

Hi everyone, im newbie from Malaysia.

I bought this *Tory Burch Mcgraw Hobo Small Bucket* online from *Luxe Paradise* (can check from facebook or instagram). It say they bought the bags from overseas outlet which might be defective products..

It look kinda suspicious on the price tag and the code tag inside the bag.
The price tag code and the code inside the bag are not same.

I cant tell that the leather smell is it correct or not.

I dont have any authentic Tory Burch product so I cant compare it.

I wonder that you guys can help me to check this whether is it fake or authentic?


----------



## znia

Hi could you authenticate this small fleming in royal navy? It has a “made in china” tags/label inside the bag. Is it authentic? Thankyou!


----------



## Jans19

Hi! I just bought this bag - would someone be able to authenticate it please? It looks very authentic and seller says it’s been bought brand new from Tory Burch website. It is Bombe Perry backpack. Everything looks great except the tag. Please let me know! Thank you - Jan
Website: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m27298567842/
Seller: vivian023


----------



## ABU65

I just received this TB Harper Zip Hobo from this listing on Poshmark. She said she removed the bar code so it couldn’t be returned to a store. Can someone please authenticate? I’m new so I can’t make my own thread so I’m posting here. Thank you! (My photos attached- originals in listing). 
Listing- https://posh.mk/qmFzDEL1Ncb


----------



## Mary B.

Is this authentic Tory Bruch?


----------



## lunalove13

Hi! I’m planning to buy this Tory Burch from an online seller. Can you help me authenticate her bag? I’m still requesting for additional photos. 
g
This is her profile: https://carousell.com/best_bags


----------



## Lulumelons

[deleted]


----------



## dorofe729

Is this Tory burch kira Chevron small camera bag real??  Thanks.


----------



## pradithadea

Hi, seems the authenticators has been off for a long time.. Did you girls ever read the rules before asking for authenticating? Idk, but maybe its the reason why the authenticators havent replied some of you..

Anyway, what alarmed me of your bag is the white label inside. Isnt it supposed to be a transparent label?



dorofe729 said:


> Is this Tory burch kira Chevron small camera bag real??  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4961406
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961412



anyway, how are u @harlem_cutie? Been a long time since your last post


----------



## pradithadea

deemary said:


> More reference, the left one is authentic, right one is fake. Hope this kind of helps @_@
> 
> View attachment 4816655



Continuing @deemary as our last active member here, can it be assumed that price tags with the number 1 which is written to be I is a fake?



SHERLYNL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a TB McGraw crossbody online. Seller claimed to be 100% authentic but felt I might have purchased a fake bag, may I seek some expertise help in verifying if the bag is fake or real please? This is my first TB purchase and I am definitely a newbie here. Much appreciate your help on this. Thank you.
> 
> It is the McGraw crossbody in Tiramisu color. The bag does feel a little rough on the touch.
> 
> View attachment 4939624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939618
> 
> View attachment 4939619
> 
> View attachment 4939620
> 
> View attachment 4939622
> 
> View attachment 4939623


Maybe I’m too late to reply this, but im pretty much sure it is fake, seen by the the T logo is not clearly shaped. Second reason is because the tag has different font from the authentic.



ABU65 said:


> I just received this TB Harper Zip Hobo from this listing on Poshmark. She said she removed the bar code so it couldn’t be returned to a store. Can someone please authenticate? I’m new so I can’t make my own thread so I’m posting here. Thank you! (My photos attached- originals in listing).
> Listing- https://posh.mk/qmFzDEL1Ncb



I’d rather say its authentic. The shape of the logo is even, clean and has a very neat stitching around.


----------



## Mag9262

Hi, im new here. I was trying to buy from this seller as they can guarantee their item is 100% authentic. Please help see this bag is authentic or not. Thank you


----------



## pradithadea

Mag9262 said:


> Hi, im new here. I was trying to buy from this seller as they can guarantee their item is 100% authentic. Please help see this bag is authentic or not. Thank you



They say you need to post sereval times before getting your bag being authenticated.

Anyway, I am alarmed of the stitching details around the inside TB hardware, and the tag fonts seems not right.


----------



## macroman

Hello!  I just purchased a Tory Burch on ebay and would like to see if it can be authenticated.  TB Robinson Chain shoulder bag.  Hope someone can help


----------



## pradithadea

macroman said:


> Hello!  I just purchased a Tory Burch on ebay and would like to see if it can be authenticated.  TB Robinson Chain shoulder bag.  Hope someone can help



Still need to see the label inside as well


----------



## macroman

pradithadea said:


> Still need to see the label inside as well


Oh wow!  I don’t think i saw the label.  Maybe that’s a sign, right?  I’ll double check it as soon as i go home.


----------



## macroman

pradithadea said:


> Still need to see the label inside as well


This is the only inside label i found


----------



## pradithadea

macroman said:


> This is the only inside label i found



It’s an authentic bag to me, but since I’m not the authenticators maybe you need other second or third opinion just to be sure..


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Mag9262 said:


> Hi, im new here. I was trying to buy from this seller as they can guarantee their item is 100% authentic. Please help see this bag is authentic or not. Thank you



Disclaimer:  I am by no means an actual authenticator but have dozens of TB authentic purses....

The grain of the leather isn't consistent which is usually a red flag of authenticity.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

macroman said:


> This is the only inside label i found


The TBO indicates it is an Outlet bag.


----------



## macroman

ALPurseFanatic said:


> The TBO indicates it is an Outlet bag.


So do you think its real?


----------



## macroman

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Disclaimer:  I am by no means an actual authenticator but have dozens of TB authentic purses....
> 
> The grain of the leather isn't consistent which is usually a red flag of authenticity.


Thank you for your feedback


----------



## babepotato

Could someone please take a look and authenticate this Tory Burch bag?


----------



## macroman

macroman said:


> Thank you for your feedback


I inquired about a refund.  They said they would do it, but they sent over a receipt showing it was a real purse.


----------



## macroman

Hello!  Wanted to post everything together.  I don’t know if i should return this purse.  Don’t know if its authentic.  Seller sent me outlet receipts.  But that doesn’t necessarily mean its from there and it’s real, right?


----------



## pradithadea

babepotato said:


> Could someone please take a look and authenticate this Tory Burch bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966718
> View attachment 4966719
> View attachment 4966720
> View attachment 4966721
> View attachment 4966722
> View attachment 4966723
> View attachment 4966724
> View attachment 4966719



I dont mean to be the authenticators, but if you bought it at nordstrom i think it supposed to be authentic. And I see nothing wrong with the purse actually. Other comments are welcome though.



macroman said:


> Hello!  Wanted to post everything together.  I don’t know if i should return this purse.  Don’t know if its authentic.  Seller sent me outlet receipts.  But that doesn’t necessarily mean its from there and it’s real, right?



Hi, I personally think nothing wrong with your purse but I hardly found other bag with the same description on the tag. What I found is similar bag with the T-Logo inside instead of tory burch in letters.
And indeed as you say, a receipt could have easily been made up. Sorry I cant help any further


----------



## Evelynjh

Gafo said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Tory Burch? My mom found it second hand so I don't know anything about it. Please let me know if better/specific photos would be helpful. Thanks!


Fake


----------



## SHERLYNL

pradithadea said:


> Continuing @deemary as our last active member here, can it be assumed that price tags with the number 1 which is written to be I is a fake?
> 
> 
> Maybe I’m too late to reply this, but im pretty much sure it is fake, seen by the the T logo is not clearly shaped. Second reason is because the tag has different font from the authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> I’d rather say its authentic. The shape of the logo is even, clean and has a very neat stitching around.


Thank you for the feedback. The shape of the logo indeed looks fake, unable to refund as seller claims that it is real. Just have to take it as a lesson learnt.


----------



## Aliklaberry

Hello everyone, I got these prescription glasses from https://www.glassesusa.com/tory-burch-eyewear?q=tory burch
they say "Made in China" in the frames are and I started to doubt they are authentic.
Can you please me?

Model: ty9054u


----------



## yukiko183

hi can anyone vouch this seller/website selling authentic tory burch? thanks. 









						Tory Burch Kira Pebbled Small Convertible Shoulder Bag
					

Details Our double 'T', as beveled hardware: the Kira Small Convertible Shoulder Bag is made of pebbled leather with an envelope edge. It has an adjustable chain strap that can be worn short or long and crossbody. Fits all phone sizes up to an iPhone




					www.luxeparadisemy.com


----------



## yukiko183

AnnAnnPandaAnn said:


> Hi everyone, im newbie from Malaysia.
> 
> I bought this *Tory Burch Mcgraw Hobo Small Bucket* online from *Luxe Paradise* (can check from facebook or instagram). It say they bought the bags from overseas outlet which might be defective products..
> 
> It look kinda suspicious on the price tag and the code tag inside the bag.
> The price tag code and the code inside the bag are not same.
> 
> I cant tell that the leather smell is it correct or not.
> 
> I dont have any authentic Tory Burch product so I cant compare it.
> 
> I wonder that you guys can help me to check this whether is it fake or authentic?


 
hi do you already got the answer? planning to buy from the same seller too but in doubt either authentic or not.


----------



## mitzismommy06

I just received a Britten smartphone wallet that I purchased on eBay. It feels a bit stiff and the inside zipper says Ideal on it. Can anyone help to authentic?


----------



## Man0210

Hello, I just bought a Tory Burch Fleming Matte. Can someone authenticate it for me? Thank you very much.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

yukiko183 said:


> hi can anyone vouch this seller/website selling authentic tory burch? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Kira Pebbled Small Convertible Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> Details Our double 'T', as beveled hardware: the Kira Small Convertible Shoulder Bag is made of pebbled leather with an envelope edge. It has an adjustable chain strap that can be worn short or long and crossbody. Fits all phone sizes up to an iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.luxeparadisemy.com



These are all stock photos from Tory Burch website.  There is no way to authenticate based on stock photos since they may/may not represent the actual items.  Please note that requirements for authentication in terms of photos of the actual item to authenticate.


----------



## yukiko183

ALPurseFanatic said:


> These are all stock photos from Tory Burch website.  There is no way to authenticate based on stock photos since they may/may not represent the actual items.  Please note that requirements for authentication in terms of photos of the actual item to authenticate.



okay noted. sadly no picture taken from the seller since they selling on pre-order basis


----------



## lynnieh

pradithadea said:


> Hi, seems the authenticators has been off for a long time.. Did you girls ever read the rules before asking for authenticating? Idk, but maybe its the reason why the authenticators havent replied some of you..
> 
> Anyway, what alarmed me of your bag is the white label inside. Isnt it supposed to be a transparent label?
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, how are u @harlem_cutie? Been a long time since your last post


----------



## LBee2021

Crossbody with no TB inside. Clear label “CHINA TBO”  Zipper pull has hollow “T” only. Real or fake? Thank you


----------



## ambermoon

Hi.
I was wondering if this TB is real









						Women's Bags & Handbags for Sale - Shop Designer Handbags - eBay
					

Find great deals on chic handbags from CHANEL, Coach, Louis Vuitton & more. Shop our huge selection of handbags. Free shipping on many items.



					www.ebay.com
				




TIA


----------



## mantarayray

macroman said:


> This is the only inside label i found



This is the first time i saw a tag like that


----------



## mantarayray

AUTHENTICATE THIS (please)
Tory burch perry small satchel.

I got this from an IG seller. Everything seems fine because i checked some specific details. Zipper details, stitching consistency and colors. The made in china transparent tag looks fine and it says E-2020 at the bottom part of it. Crossbody clasps seems legit as it also has a T logo underneath which pretty much is the same as an authentic one. Information found on the tag and the sticker on the plastic are consistent.

She told me this Perry satchel is from the outlet.

What confuses me is that the front stamping of the bag seems different from those authentic ones i saw online (tb website, nordstrom, bloomingdales, farfetch, etc). The stamp NEW YORK seems off-centered. Inside has no TORY BURCH stamping on the pocket inside the bag. Another thing is that the tone of gold on the zipper and slider on the bag is a bit lighter than the hardwares on the crossbody strap and the d-rings attached outside of the bag. And also, the V shaped stitching on both end of the top handles has 6 stitches, from those retail TB perry satchels that has only 4 stitches. Are these really how they do it for outlet versions?


----------



## mantarayray

LBee2021 said:


> Crossbody with no TB inside. Clear label “CHINA TBO”  Zipper pull has hollow “T” only. Real or fake? Thank you


Kinda look different from any tb bags i saw so far. Maybe ask more details? Like hardware, tags, etc?


----------



## mantarayray

Man0210 said:


> Hello, I just bought a Tory Burch Fleming Matte. Can someone authenticate it for me? Thank you very much.


Everything seems fine to me though.


----------



## mantarayray

BONDED LEATHER INTERIOR

Hi guys. Just wanna ask whats your opinion the bonded leather interior of some tory burch bags? Should it be a great idea to consider?


----------



## Maurina

I plan to buy this proleved tory burch bag from carousell. But I confuse because the seller said  the clear tag of made in is not found inside the bag. Please authenticate this. Thankyou


----------



## lepasion

Hi Ladies. Can you help me check this tag? 1st to encounter this white tag with 2 QR codes from a TB Gemini Link tote bag. Barcode in the tag is okay directing to correct style of the bag. The Made in China label is not transparent. As per my shopper in US it came from an outlet store and this gray heron gemini link is with this additional tag. The QR code both reflecting Tory burch US site and the other one is i can’t understand the characters (please check pics attached). Just wondering if someone encountered the same? Your advise will be appreciated. Or pls tell me if it is fake? Will return to my shopper if yes. Kindly help in authenticating.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## mantarayray

lepasion said:


> Hi Ladies. Can you help me check this tag? 1st to encounter this white tag with 2 QR codes from a TB Gemini Link tote bag. Barcode in the tag is okay directing to correct style of the bag. The Made in China label is now not transparent plastic for a 2020 bag as per my observation. Or correct me if im wrong? As per my shopper in US it came from an outlet store and this gray heron gemini link is with this additional tag. The QR code both reflecting Tory burch US site and the other one is i can’t understand the characters (please check pics attached). Just wondering if someone encountered the same? Quality is ok same almost to my small one bought in retail store. Your advise will be appreciated. Or pls tell me if it is fake? Will return to my shopper if yes. Kindly help in authenticating.  Thank you in advance.


Definitely a fake. Im sure its fake.


----------



## lepasion

mantarayray said:


> Definitely a fake. Im sure its fake.


Thank you will wait for comments
from others. Seller is claiming it is from US outlet


----------



## Loomy427

Hello everyone!

Would you be able to tell me if this Lee Radziwill double is real or fake? I just bought it on Mercari.

thank you


----------



## mantarayray

lepasion said:


> Thank you will wait for comments
> from others. Seller is claiming it is from US outlet





lepasion said:


> Thank you will wait for comments
> from others. Seller is claiming it is from US outlet


1. The plastic tag with QR code. Ive never seen anything like to any of the tory burch bags. From their most expensive to the cheapest. Both outlet and retail.
2. Made in china tag. All i know its a transparent tag. And the codes should match to the one on the price tag.
3. Price tag. The tory burch insignia and the tory burch name should have the same length. It seems the insignia has a wider diameter than the length of the tory burch print.
4. The tory burch stamping inside. This is the peak of its fakeness. Ive never seen sa tory burch stamp that font, that color, and that big! It so fake it makes me laugh 

Get your hands off that bag girl. Its so fake.


----------



## duongtuanphong2348

Hello everyone. My mon just bought a Tory Burch handbag. She couldn't check the barcode of this product. If anyone have a well-knowledge, please help me to authentication this handbag. Thanks for all helps!


----------



## Chanzi

Hello, actually we have the same bag. Im confused if its original or fake. So many seller said its fake but my shopper said its original.


----------



## Chanzi

lepasion said:


> Thank you will wait for comments
> from others. Seller is claiming it is from US outlet


Hello


----------



## Chanzi

MewiB said:


> Hi! I recently bought a gemini link tote from an instagram seller. She also has outlet photos from the US. But I just want to make sure bec I also recommended her to a friend, who bought a TB flemming.
> 
> @harlem_cutie
> 
> ig seller is: shopinmanila1
> 
> If addtl photos are needed, pls tell me! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816639
> View attachment 4816640
> View attachment 4816641
> View attachment 4816642
> View attachment 4816643


Hello po. Im wondering if its original or not. We have the bag po.


----------



## lepasion

Chanzi said:


> Hello


Mine is fake. TB outlet in US replied that no white tag with chinese characters is attached to their bag. Saw these tags in fake bags selling online in lazada. I returned this bag to an IG seller.


----------



## Chanzi

lepasion said:


> Mine is fake. TB outlet in US replied that no white tag with chinese characters is attached to their bag. Saw these tags in fake bags selling online in lazada. I returned this bag to an IG seller.


----------



## Chanzi

lepasion said:


> Mine is fake. TB outlet in US replied that no white tag with chinese characters is attached to their bag. Saw these tags in fake bags selling online in lazada. I returned this bag to an IG seller.


What shop did you bought? I bought mine in IG and everyone said its fake and my seller said its original


----------



## Chanzi

MewiB said:


> Hi! I recently bought a gemini link tote from an instagram seller. She also has outlet photos from the US. But I just want to make sure bec I also recommended her to a friend, who bought a TB flemming.
> 
> @harlem_cutie
> 
> ig seller is: shopinmanila1
> 
> If addtl photos are needed, pls tell me! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816639
> View attachment 4816640
> View attachment 4816641
> View attachment 4816642
> View attachment 4816643


Hello po. Is your bag original po?


----------



## Chanzi

Hello, im new here. Anyone can help me please, if this is original or fake. I bought this from IG.  Thank you


----------



## Chanzi

MewiB said:


> Hi! I recently bought a gemini link tote from an instagram seller. She also has outlet photos from the US. But I just want to make sure bec I also recommended her to a friend, who bought a TB flemming.
> 
> @harlem_cutie
> 
> ig seller is: shopinmanila1
> 
> If addtl photos are needed, pls tell me! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816639
> View attachment 4816640
> View attachment 4816641
> View attachment 4816642
> View attachment 4816643


Hello po, is your bag fake or original? We have the same bag only the color is diff and bought it from IG.


----------



## mantarayray

Chanzi said:


> Hello, im new here. Anyone can help me please, if this is original or fake. I bought this from IG.  Thank you


Im leaning towards its a fake bag but im unsure.
1. The price on the suggested retail seems too thick
2. Ive read that tory will never put their tags in front of the bags. Its always attached on the strap at the back. In this case its in the front.

Im also quite unsure with that thing youre holding in the last pic. That card with that tory print similar on the dustbag? I dont think they give out that one. I have a bag coming this month that i bought through their website and the bag doesnt come with that. Im surprised with that card of yours.

Girl dont waste your money on this. I got duped big time thinking the bag i bought is authentic. I will never get my money back so be careful. I got it from a seller on IG. Lazada tory bags are quite sketchy better not to believe it


----------



## jexzyca

Hello, this my second post  here. Anyone can help me please, if this is original or fake. I bought this from IG. Thank you


----------



## Chanzi

jexzyca said:


> Hello, this my second post  here. Anyone can help me please, if this is original or fake. I bought this from IG. Thank you


Original for me. Where did you bought that one sis? How much? Mine was fake from IG.


----------



## mantarayray

jexzyca said:


> Hello, this my second post  here. Anyone can help me please, if this is original or fake. I bought this from IG. Thank you


Seems fake to me


----------



## mantarayray

jexzyca said:


> Hello, this my second post  here. Anyone can help me please, if this is original or fake. I bought this from IG. Thank you


That tory burch stampimg inside seems soooo big the font isnt similar to what you see on other bags both inside stamping or outside, even on the similar Gemini Link tote designs. Also the serial tag inside that bag you got looks its been sewn by a lazy counterfeiter.


----------



## micbbg

Hi ladies! @harlem_cutie kindly help me authenticate this tory

This is my first tory burch bag so i dont have anything to compare it to.
Ive read all related posts on this thread, and so far i haven’t seen the A definite answer to my question yet.
is the “made in china”tag meant to be transparent or white? Mine is white, with a serial number.

does the serial number have to match the one in the cardboard tag?
I got this from a reputable store. From what i know they are reputable. But if this turns out to be fake, i’ll cry my eyes out. And pray that i get my money back ....
got this from an instagram shop here in the philippines...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5016248


View attachment 5016249
View attachment 5016250
View attachment 5016251
View attachment 5016252
View attachment 5016253
View attachment 5016254
View attachment 5016255


----------



## Mary B.

Is transparent tag made in vetnam for Tory Burch bag are fake?


----------



## MariaAriana

Man0210 said:


> Hello, I just bought a Tory Burch Fleming Matte. Can someone authenticate it for me? Thank you very much.


 It looks great! I have been looking for the Matte Fleming everywhere! Where did you get if from and how much is it?


----------



## MariaAriana

mantarayray said:


> 1. The plastic tag with QR code. Ive never seen anything like to any of the tory burch bags. From their most expensive to the cheapest. Both outlet and retail.
> 2. Made in china tag. All i know its a transparent tag. And the codes should match to the one on the price tag.
> 3. Price tag. The tory burch insignia and the tory burch name should have the same length. It seems the insignia has a wider diameter than the length of the tory burch print.
> 4. The tory burch stamping inside. This is the peak of its fakeness. Ive never seen sa tory burch stamp that font, that color, and that big! It so fake it makes me laugh
> 
> Get your hands off that bag girl. Its so fake.


I agree that I have never seen that Plastic QR code on all my Tory Burch purchases! Definitely a red flag! However, I just checked that bag at Tory retail shop and the Tory Burch stamping inside is really big. I would also question that logo if I have not seen it at the shop! Lol.


----------



## MariaAriana

macroman said:


> Hello!  I just purchased a Tory Burch on ebay and would like to see if it can be authenticated.  TB Robinson Chain shoulder bag.  Hope someone can help



It looks real to me. It’s an outlet bag though.


----------



## curiiosiite

I have two items I’ve purchased recently. Hopefully they are genuine but I have some issues with them. There’s wear in some spots but it could just be wear. Help me figure out if I made a good purchase or am SOL.

First off here’s the purse I got, it feels like such a nice leather.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## curiiosiite

Tory Burch bootie authentication help!


----------



## bolsathemosta

My friend is showing me her collection of thrift finds and this Tory Burch caught my eye. I couldn't find an exact comp with the large stitched T on the front but its super soft calf leather and solid metal hardware.
It can be worn as a clutch, shoulder, hobo or cross body


----------



## Make everything sparkle

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this bag. I just bought it off mercari. Thank you


----------



## harleybaglover

Hi All! Can you please help me authenticate this Tory Burch I bought from a reseller on IG. The tag seems off because it says "Cyber Monday Mini Bag", but I saw on google that some tags are labeled "Limited Edition Mini Bag". Thank you in advanced!


----------



## harleybaglover

Chanzi said:


> Hello po. Is your bag original po?


Hi! Are you also from the PH? I was wondering where you got your bag? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## ak313

Hi.  I plan to purchase these for my wife, but I would just like to confirm that they are authentic?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## tereeeyaki

is there any specific difference between outlet and retail packaging in bags? I’ve been seeing a lot of these type of packaging. The tissue with logo and the card with gold in envelope. I’m pretty sure these ones are fake. Sellers, of course, are claiming that these are authentic.


----------



## bolsathemosta

bolsathemosta said:


> Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic.  My friend is showing me her collection of thrift finds and this Tory Burch caught my eye. I couldn't find an exact comp with the large stitched T on the front but its super soft calf leather and solid metal hardware.
> It can be worn as a clutch, shoulder, hobo or cross body. I ended up buying it from her for $40
> 
> View attachment 5040265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040275


It has a translucent tag that says made in China but no other inside tags


----------



## Vpowell

Hi ladies,
Could you please help me authenticate this lee radziwill shearling bag? Thank you very much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ak313 said:


> Hi.  I plan to purchase these for my wife, but I would just like to confirm that they are authentic?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5054643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054644
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054647



authentic 


tereeeyaki said:


> is there any specific difference between outlet and retail packaging in bags? I’ve been seeing a lot of these type of packaging. The tissue with logo and the card with gold in envelope. I’m pretty sure these ones are fake. Sellers, of course, are claiming that these are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056791
> View attachment 5056793



These are both fake. Retail and outlet dustbags vary. Retail will usually have wrapping with non-logo tissue paper but I've seen it both ways. The notecards are now embossed but occasionally you will get the envelope with the gold sticker. Most outlet purchases come with dustbags only unless you request gift packaging.



bolsathemosta said:


> It has a translucent tag that says made in China but no other inside tags



look authentic. I think it's an Amalie.



Vpowell said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could you please help me authenticate this lee radziwill shearling bag? Thank you very much! I really appreciate it.



where are you purchasing? Radziwill bags are hard to authenticate online because you need to feel the bag. The difference in quality between fake and authentic is obvious in person but hard to tell online. Unless you trust the seller I would pass.


----------



## yildizaleynaa

Would you guys help me identify if this is a original tory burch or a fake one?


----------



## jure4ever

i’ve read somewhere that authentic TB bags dont use any branded zippers like YKK, Riri or Lampo. this is one of the red flags that the bag is fake. is this still applicable now? the ones ive read were like posted 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Vpowell

where are you purchasing? Radziwill bags are hard to authenticate online because you need to feel the bag. The difference in quality between fake and authentic is obvious in person but hard to tell online. Unless you trust the seller I would pass.
[/QUOTE]

hi @harlem_cutie thank you for replying. I already bought the bag from a private seller. It looks good for me but I just wanted to make sure because I am not an expert. But it definitely looks legit in person/ when I feel the bag. The shearling fur also feels soft. Do you see any red flags from the photos I posted?


----------



## camylshops

lepasion said:


> Hi Ladies. Can you help me check this tag? 1st to encounter this white tag with 2 QR codes from a TB Gemini Link tote bag. Barcode in the tag is okay directing to correct style of the bag. The Made in China label is not transparent. As per my shopper in US it came from an outlet store and this gray heron gemini link is with this additional tag. The QR code both reflecting Tory burch US site and the other one is i can’t understand the characters (please check pics attached). Just wondering if someone encountered the same? Your advise will be appreciated. Or pls tell me if it is fake? Will return to my shopper if yes. Kindly help in authenticating.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4998611
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998614
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998623


Hi, is the tag in front of the bag? 
Also, from what I've gathered from other sellers of original TB bags, the "Toryburch.com" shouldn't exceed the length of the barcode.


----------



## camylshops

Chanzi said:


> Hello, im new here. Anyone can help me please, if this is original or fake. I bought this from IG.  Thank you


Logo in front of the bag looks off. It is also said that the white tag should be attached/located the back of the bag not in front.


----------



## camylshops

AnnAnnPandaAnn said:


> Hi everyone, im newbie from Malaysia.
> 
> I bought this *Tory Burch Mcgraw Hobo Small Bucket* online from *Luxe Paradise* (can check from facebook or instagram). It say they bought the bags from overseas outlet which might be defective products..
> 
> It look kinda suspicious on the price tag and the code tag inside the bag.
> The price tag code and the code inside the bag are not same.
> 
> I cant tell that the leather smell is it correct or not.
> 
> I dont have any authentic Tory Burch product so I cant compare it.
> 
> I wonder that you guys can help me to check this whether is it fake or authentic?


I just bought mine, directly from the Nordstrom website. And the only thing I can comment on right now is on the buckle on the strap. It shouldn't have any stitches visible from the outside..


----------



## alynneadams

Hi! First time posting here. I was hoping someone could help authenticate this Tory Burch York purse I found at a secondhand shop? It feels like it’s really nice quality but the hardware is throwing me off. It doesn’t have the TORY BURCH imprinted on the buckles, nor does it have the logo imprinted on the inside zippers. I was looking to resell it but until I get this resolved, I don’t feel good about it. Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Yowi

Hello Ladies, please help me authenticate this TB bag. I plan on buying it from carousel.
The seller says that this is marion quilted tote.
The made tag is transparant and it says MADE IN CHINA
HST036 05-14

Please helppp..Thanks a lot !!


----------



## mitsy08

Hi. Would you mind authenticate this fleming convertible small in silver maple. I want to buy it second hand. The seller said she bought it from: https://instagram.com/queenstoriee?utm_medium=copy_link

Thanks in advance


----------



## devilishcin79

Can you help me to authenticate this Tory Burch bag? I want to see if it is genuine.


----------



## bunnydoremii

Hello! would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this fleming soft wallet crossbody  bought it from an instagram seller that claimed its authentic from outlet. below are some pictures! let me know if you need any more pictures. thank u so much in advance!! looking forward to the response


----------



## senseshopper

Hello
Please help to authenticate this small soft fleming, I bought from one of the seller in local marketplace, thanks alot


----------



## fani_fun

really need help to authenticate this soft fleming. thank you in advance


----------



## angepic60

Hello! Planning to buy this Tory Burch Messenger Bag on eBay. I need help authenticating please  I'm new here and it will be my 1st TB bag if ever. Hope you can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kikijay

Hi. I have bought a 2 Thora Burch sandals. I would like to know if these are the real version of Thora sandals or not. The black is made in Dominican Republic & the beige is made in Brazil.


----------



## kikijay

Bought a 2 Thora Burch sandals. I would like to know if these 2 sandals are authentic. The black is made in Dominican Republic & the beige is made in Brazil. Thank you!!


----------



## Poppy Lynn

Hi may I have this Tory Burch Kira Chevron tote authenticated please?
The bag is listed as genuine on Facebook Marketplace Australia. Thank you in advance.


----------



## trishadmr

Hi, I am planning to buy this Eleanor bag from a seller. Please help to the authenticity of this bag. Thanks!!


----------



## Sasi23

Help please... I just bought this purse and I'm not sure if its authentic

Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/ckWRH0YR9hb


----------



## arob2117

Can someone help me authenticate this Large matte black Fleming I received?!


----------



## arob2117

Can I please get authentication help on this Large Fleming matte black I received?!


----------



## Riasxx

Please help me authentiate this supposed Tory Burch Mcgraw embossed hobo. What threw me off was the tag where my authentic tory burch has that kind of rubbery tags (shown in the last pic) and also the compartment for this hobo the cut out of the logo was in half! I have never own any hobo from tory burch before so I’m not sure if it’s done on purpose. Let me know what you think!


----------



## BorolOK

Pease help to authenticate this wallet! Really need to know if it is authentic ASAP!


----------



## ciaodenny

Hello. I need some help authenticating this Tory Burch. Looks good to me. Just want to make sure just not that familiar with this brand


----------



## Sasi23

Sasi23 said:


> Help please... I just bought this purse and I'm not sure if its authentic
> 
> Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/ckWRH0YR9hb


just wanted to repost to see if anyone can help... Thank you.


----------



## Shangz

AnnAnnPandaAnn said:


> Hi everyone, im newbie from Malaysia.
> 
> I bought this *Tory Burch Mcgraw Hobo Small Bucket* online from *Luxe Paradise* (can check from facebook or instagram). It say they bought the bags from overseas outlet which might be defective products..
> 
> It look kinda suspicious on the price tag and the code tag inside the bag.
> The price tag code and the code inside the bag are not same.
> 
> I cant tell that the leather smell is it correct or not.
> 
> I dont have any authentic Tory Burch product so I cant compare it.
> 
> I wonder that you guys can help me to check this whether is it fake or authentic?



Hi, did you get a reply whether its authentic? I was surveying their site too it looks suspicious.


----------



## Laceylacie

Hi guys, i just bought a new kira chevron small convertible bag a few days ago through an IG shop. They sell it for a price i can say too good to be true  They say they got it from the tory burch's last-season-sale or something like that, and although i want to believe it so much, i still have some doubts firstly because of the price, and secondly because this is my first branded bag  kindly help me with this, thank you for your help and have a nice day!


----------



## camylshops

Shangz said:


> Hi, did you get a reply whether its authentic? I was surveying their site too it looks suspicious.


Hi, i have the same bag but in Tiramisu color. I bought mine directly from Nordstrom in the US. Let me know if you're still looking for a legit check on this.


----------



## camylshops

Laceylacie said:


> Hi guys, i just bought a new kira chevron small convertible bag a few days ago through an IG shop. They sell it for a price i can say too good to be true  They say they got it from the tory burch's last-season-sale or something like that, and although i want to believe it so much, i still have some doubts firstly because of the price, and secondly because this is my first branded bag  kindly help me with this, thank you for your help and have a nice day!


Are you from the Philippines? How much is this and from what store?


----------



## Laceylacie

camylshops said:


> Are you from the Philippines? How much is this and from what store?


No, i'm from Indonesia. Around usd250 from House of Sale (on IG: @houseofsalee) but their acc is private we have to send a request first..


----------



## camylshops

Laceylacie said:


> No, i'm from Indonesia. Around usd250 from House of Sale (on IG: @houseofsalee) but their acc is private we have to send a request first..


Well, you're right that the price is a concern. Even if it's not a newly released bag, Tory still sells these at retail price. Their website says around $500.
I looked at your photos and can only compare the tags against mine. I have a couple of Tory bags bought directly from the website so mine is original. The photos you have are a bit off in font and spacing, so i think that's another red flag. Looked up an unboxing video in youtube too, and the logo didn't have a plastic over it. The dustbag is different too. 
Those are my only bases, hope it helps. But again, if the price is too good to be true, might not be original.


----------



## Laceylacie

camylshops said:


> Well, you're right that the price is a concern. Even if it's not a newly released bag, Tory still sells these at retail price. Their website says around $500.
> I looked at your photos and can only compare the tags against mine. I have a couple of Tory bags bought directly from the website so mine is original. The photos you have are a bit off in font and spacing, so i think that's another red flag. Looked up an unboxing video in youtube too, and the logo didn't have a plastic over it. The dustbag is different too.
> Those are my only bases, hope it helps. But again, if the price is too good to be true, might not be original.


Thank you so much for your input tho, appreciate it. I already eatched that review on youtube but the website where she bought that bag also sells it way cheaper than the actual price, at around $350. Speaking of it, i actually went to tory burch store in my city yesterday to get it checked but they said they can't do it (a lot of ppl in Indo actually checked theirs at the branch in the capital, i saw from some reviews). I wanted to see the kira chevron small in the store but it was sold out, and so i was only able to see the medium one. Inside it was the dust bag and it has the same pattern as mine, which give me high hopes of mine being authentic .  Lol anw thanks a lot for helping!


----------



## traveltrace

Hi everyone, hope all of you are doing awesome.
I just purchased my first Tory Burch But I am not sure about TB that I got. The code inside of the bad and on the tag are different...
Please help me to authentic this please, I hope I can return within 3 days...
Thank you very much!


----------



## tanyarvpa

Hi! I volunteer at a thrift store in a retirement community and we get a lot of great items. I got this in and was wondering if it is authentic. I don't believe it is from what I have been reading. But any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Felly1267

Hi, appreciate if anyone can tell me is this authenticate Tory Burch?
TQ


----------



## highrider9o9

tanyarvpa said:


> Hi! I volunteer at a thrift store in a retirement community and we get a lot of great items. I got this in and was wondering if it is authentic. I don't believe it is from what I have been reading. But any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



Hi former employee here, this does look like an authentic Robinson tote from the pictures provided. 



Felly1267 said:


> Hi, appreciate if anyone can tell me is this authenticate Tory Burch?
> TQ



Hi former employee here this does look like an authentic Miller saddle bag.


----------



## bebe8881

Shangz said:


> Hi, did you get a reply whether its authentic? I was surveying their site too it looks suspicious.


Hi there,

I’m from Malaysia as well. I have the same bag (in diff color) that I bought from TB boutique years ago. The stitching and magnetic closures look fine, but mine is with the transparent plastic Made in China tag inside. The side metal clasp on mine is more on the light gold color tho.

hope you get a review from an authenticator


----------



## Twin.stars

Hello, I was hoping somebody could help me authenticate or even ID this crossbody. Thanks so much!


----------



## totoro1234

Appreciate if someone can help to authentic this Fleming bag, found that the dust bag logo is a bit different


----------



## highrider9o9

Twin.stars said:


> Hello, I was hoping somebody could help me authenticate or even ID this crossbody. Thanks so much!



hi former employee here, it’s definitely before my time (2017-2021), I actually asked some former coworkers who have worked at the brand several years before me and no one was familiar with it. Not sure if it’s a much older style or maybe a department store exclusive?


----------



## Twin.stars

highrider9o9 said:


> hi former employee here, it’s definitely before my time (2017-2021), I actually asked some former coworkers who have worked at the brand several years before me and no one was familiar with it. Not sure if it’s a much older style or maybe a department store exclusive?


Thank you SO SO much for your response!! I really appreciate it!!
(So sorry for the late reply)


----------



## antuwanette

Hi, hope someone can help me out in authenticating this Kira Chevron Convertible Crossbody Bag? Just want to make sure that this item is authentic. Planning to buy this from an online seller (seller looks legit though!) Thank you!


----------



## Cjelder123

hi can anyone help me authenticate this kerrington seafarer crossbody tote? i believe the pattern was in stores 2019-2020 and suddenly there are a lot available. no tag sewn into the purse. ideal brand zippers no tory burch pulls


----------



## Heather836

Hello! Can someone help me authenticate the bag I purchased? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## bubbletea2022

Hello, I just bought this second hand cross body bag from someone and the seller said it is 100% authentic. However, when I check the stra, it is not fully made of leather and there’s some white layer inside. Would you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much.


----------



## Jojokuek

Hi everyone! Wanted to know if any one here bought any TB bags from Shopbop before? Are the TB bags from there authentic? any ideas?


----------



## ellago

Hi, bought this bag who claimed to have bought this in an outlet in US. Please help authenticate. This is claimed to be an Eleonor in Large size. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Noratu5

Can anyone please try to help and identify if this Tory Burch Miller Mini bag is real? I did pay the full retail price for it but I'm in a country where there aren't any direct sellers ot stores so I have to purchase from resellers. I will really appreciate it if someone can help!


----------



## harleybaglover

harleybaglover said:


> Hi All! Can you please help me authenticate this Tory Burch I bought from a reseller on IG. The tag seems off because it says "Cyber Monday Mini Bag", but I saw on google that some tags are labeled "Limited Edition Mini Bag". Thank you in advanced!
> View attachment 5050524
> View attachment 5050525
> View attachment 5050526
> View attachment 5050527
> View attachment 5050528
> View attachment 5050529
> View attachment 5050530
> View attachment 5050531
> View attachment 5050532


Hello Ladies! Still hoping to get a response on this. Thank you and keep safe ya'll


----------



## TLuckadoo

Hello 

I am looking to verify the authenticity of this purse.  I just received it from Poshmark and I'm concerned.  

It was listed as Used, but it still has plastic over the "Tory Burch" metal bar inside.  It also has foam between the snaps.   It is very 'firm' feeling and not supple like other high-end purses.    Please advise.  

Thanks,
Todd



			https://poshmark.com/listing/OFFERSTory-Burch-Leather-Stone-Gray-Satchel-61fd604988cce31b0b9b7105
		







						Google Photos
					

Home for all your photos and videos, automatically organized and easy to share.



					photos.google.com


----------



## Vikywonka

Hi everyone! I picked this bag up at the Goodwill outlet last week and was hoping if anyone had any background info on it and confirm that it's authentic. From what I could find it's from the 2009 line.


----------



## mm7529

Can anyone help authenticate this bag? I’ve done some research and believe it’s fake but wanted others opinion from people who know what they’re talking about. I attached the link to the sale. The attached pictures I took when I received. 



			https://posh.mk/DpElTDHUAnb


----------



## mm7529

*Does anyone ever reply to the posts on here? *


----------



## Sara achmadi

Hai purseblog, I'm a new member 
I want to ask about authentication of Tory burch miller was i bought at ebay. 
NB : I was bought new without tag
Thank before ....


----------



## Noelle marie rodriguez

Good evening. I bought a tory burch in a thrift shop here in our locality. Not sure if it’s authentic. Hoping someone could help me. Thank you


----------



## Lisa789

Hi i’m new here, appreciate if someone can help to authentic this backpack. i need help please


----------



## CheezySqueezy

Hello! I bought this bag at an estate sale recently and I was hoping someone here could help me determine if it is real or not. It came
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with the box and these receipts but no tag. Thank you!


----------



## Vikywonka

Maybe you could call one of the stores and check in on the invoice number?


----------



## Elixeli

Hi everyone, please let me know if there is possible tory burch ella tote bag made in cambodia is auth? Or it supposed to be made in china , thankyou


----------



## Sa.sii

Hello I‘m new here and thinking about buying this bag. Do you think it is real?

https://www.vinted.de/damen/taschen...69872-tory-burch-kira-tasche-farbe-devon-sand


----------



## chimcphee

I bought this Fleming in magnolia pink on PM. I have a Fleming in black from years ago, and the pink does not look (the inner diamond size is different) the same or feel nearly as soft—it pretty stiff/structured, too. I’ve added a comparison pic with my black one. 

Is the pink an new Fleming version, or is it a factory/outlet version? Authentic?

I can provide more pictures if needed as I have the bag now. Thank you!


----------



## Alexis768

Hi! New to this forum . Can someone help me to authenticate my tory burch miller basket weave. Thanks in advance


----------



## kellydesert girl

Can someone authenticate this bag?


----------



## yoonSyee

Hi can someone tell me this is authentic robinson patchwork or not ?
I’m looking for it to buy from second market.
When I ask for a inside tag, the seller send me this tag.
I have seen tory burch tag are transparent tag but have never seen clear tag like this.
Is it genuine or not. Please someone save me


----------



## van2fabiola

Hi can someone help me to authenticate this fleming bag? I'm about to buy a preloved from someone for $275 (which actually a reasonable price for a pre loved for small fleming in my country).

I was a bit concerned about the color of the chain as it looks too yellow? As I learn fleming chain have darker color.


----------



## neha

Hi I bought this from a Instagram profile please authenticate this


----------

